# Which Longchamp Are You Carrying Today?



## Esquared72

Yay! We have a subforum! Thought I'd steal this idea from other subforums...post pics of which Longchamp bag you are carrying today!

I'll start. Today is my small, long handle Le Pliage in Gunmetal.


----------



## dcooney4

Today, I am wearing my Le Pliage in Navy


----------



## bunnycat

Love y'alls totes! (And your sweet kitty dcooney!)


----------



## bunnycat

Pretty eehlers! I love Longchamp! Doing duty today is my Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in black sitting next to yesterday's Chestnut Kelsey.


----------



## dcooney4

bunnycat said:


> Love y'alls totes! (And your sweet kitty dcooney!)



Thanks! And I like your le cuir.


----------



## JennyErin

Toting Large Le Pliage in red!


----------



## Jenniedel

Currently using my Le Pliage in camel color


----------



## Amazona

This morning the weather was a bit crazy with rain and wind so I decided to play it safe with my tiny deep red LP.


----------



## Myblackbag

Medium Planetes


----------



## Esquared72

LP Cuir in Bilberry


----------



## Tuuli35

I am using my medium Le Pliage today (don't know the name of the color).


----------



## NutmegLotus

My planets Large in black.  I've been carrying it for 4 months straight--which is a record for me for any bag!


----------



## peacelovesequin

My black Le Pliage.


----------



## peacelovesequin

eehlers said:


> LP Cuir in Bilberry



The daisy keychain is a nice touch!


----------



## StephanieChow

le pliage cuir leather medium in pink!


----------



## aoigirl

personalized le pliage, black and tan


----------



## Myblackbag

Planetes


----------



## Marinuzzi




----------



## bunnycat

Marinuzzi said:


> View attachment 2537349



this one is adorable Marinuzzi!!!


----------



## Marinuzzi

bunnycat said:


> this one is adorable Marinuzzi!!!


Thank you! It's pretty roomy too.


----------



## lovecaviar

I'm soooo ready for spring/summer!
Carrying my white bag today!


----------



## bunnycat

Today I have my LC Shopping Tote in pink out, which is carrying my Papillion because I was too tired to change bags when I went to the store and knew I needed extra room:


----------



## msd_bags

For overnight stuff, I'm carrying my beige LC large Le Pliage short handle. It is so convenient because it's very light yet sturdy.


----------



## Esquared72

Still with this one.


----------



## bunnycat

eehlers said:


> Still with this one.



yeah- and rightly so! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Today I'm downsizing, so carrying my mini tote in Camel


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Today I'm downsizing, so carrying my mini tote in Camel



Nice color!


----------



## Esquared72

EGBDF said:


> Nice color!




Thanks!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Ready for the next few days of rainy weather with black le pliage and Hunter boots!  :rain:


----------



## Bagz Galore

Love the daisy keychain too!


----------



## sutefani

Day in day out with my Le pilage in bilberry &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bunnycat

Love the Bilberry color!

I'm using my (HUGE) pink (dusty pink) LP shopping tote today with my new to me $1 thrifted super cute tweed bolero jacket!


----------



## Esquared72

Lots of snow and rain this week, so I'm using my small LH in Gunmetal. Love this bag and love this color. Oh...and don't mind my wallet photobombing. 

View attachment 2548781


----------



## sutefani

I like the colour too! 



eehlers said:


> Lots of snow and rain this week, so I'm using my small LH in Gunmetal. Love this bag and love this color. Oh...and don't mind my wallet photobombing.
> 
> View attachment 2548781


----------



## JennyErin

Icky weather today so pulled out my Longchamp Autruche.


----------



## Esquared72

Small LH Le Pliage in red.


----------



## nanabags

Just got my first Longchamp, the navy Le Pliage, moved right in and loving everything about it.


----------



## seton




----------



## bunnycat

LP Cuir out at a tango practica (dance):


----------



## Minne Bags

I carried my LP cuir shoulder tote for the first time today. Very comfy. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

Her is my longchamp bag thank you for letting me share


----------



## Esquared72

Apelila said:


> Her is my longchamp bag thank you for letting me share




Love it! Perfect for Spring and Summer.  Congrats!


----------



## Apelila

eehlers said:


> Love it! Perfect for Spring and Summer.  Congrats!



Yes thats right and thank you!


----------



## JennyErin

Carrying my Au Sultan Satchel in purple vernis today


----------



## Esquared72

Small LH in red on a rainy Friday.


----------



## Esquared72

Little switch 'em up. Changed to black Planetes instead.


----------



## StayChic

eehlers said:


> Little switch 'em up. Changed to black Planetes instead.



Love it, the tone on tone is so sleek!


----------



## Esquared72

StayChic said:


> Love it, the tone on tone is so sleek!




Thanks! She's my fancy Longchamp. Lol.


----------



## Marinuzzi

I've got my le pliage in bilberry today. I absolutely adore this bag!! I love that I don't have to baby it... I've been using it every day for 6 months and it still looks like new. Can't wait to get it in more colors.


----------



## Esquared72

Marinuzzi said:


> I've got my le pliage in bilberry today. I absolutely adore this bag!! I love that I don't have to baby it... I've been using it every day for 6 months and it still looks like new. Can't wait to get it in more colors.
> 
> View attachment 2563729




Bag twins. I've had mine for three years and use this as my everyday laptop/work tote. Love it.


----------



## StayChic

Marinuzzi said:


> I've got my le pliage in bilberry today. I absolutely adore this bag!! I love that I don't have to baby it... I've been using it every day for 6 months and it still looks like new. Can't wait to get it in more colors.
> 
> View attachment 2563729



I've always loved Bilberry, my first Le Pliage tote and probably my favorite. The color is just so rich and beautiful. I'm glad you're enjoying yours! It really does get addictive.


----------



## Esquared72

Bilberry Le Pliage Cuir. Most lightweight, comfy and soft of my leather bags.


----------



## hippo@alice

Debut my new lemon today....fell in love with this color. A lovely color that brighten up my day!


----------



## Esquared72

Type M in New Navy today.


----------



## JA_UK

Ooh I just discovered this sub forum today Yay!!! I'd like to debut my pliage Chinese New Year Edition that I got yesterday


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Bilberry Le Pliage Cuir. Most lightweight, comfy and soft of my leather bags.



The bag looks gorgeous and the leather looks so cuddly soft!


----------



## cupcakegirl

From earlier in the week...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cupcakegirl said:


> From earlier in the week...



What a great pairing!  Love the color of those boots!


----------



## Esquared72

Small LH in Gunmetal.


----------



## JA_UK

Today I'm using my small orchideal pliage.


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my LP Cuir in Bilberry today.


----------



## cheidel

Carrying my large black Planetes on this rainy day!  :rain:


----------



## Rockst@r

Carrying my large Slate LP today, and probably all week.  Perfect for not-so-nice days!


----------



## gelatolover

Breaking in my black Cuir de Vachette today - soooo soft!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Carrying my custom LP today. I love this bag!


----------



## Esquared72

Small LH Le Pliage in red today.


----------



## Eru

A crappy cellphone pic of my new large black planetes, checking out dupont on its maiden work voyage.


----------



## HappyEveryDay

Large Le Pliage in dark blue. roomy to stuff all my gym gear


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> A crappy cellphone pic of my new large black planetes, checking out dupont on its maiden work voyage.




I love the Planetes line...looks so sleek.


----------



## Eru

eehlers said:


> I love the Planetes line...looks so sleek.


I'm already hankering for it in plum, which Nordstroms just got back in stock...


----------



## allyloupuppy

Platinum cuir


----------



## Esquared72

allyloupuppy said:


> Platinum cuir
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591729



Love that this is not an in-your-face metallic, but has such a lovely and subtle sheen to it.  Beautiful!


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> I'm already hankering for it in plum, which Nordstroms just got back in stock...



Addicting little buggers, aren't they?


----------



## allyloupuppy

eehlers said:


> Love that this is not an in-your-face metallic, but has such a lovely and subtle sheen to it.  Beautiful!



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Eru

eehlers said:


> Addicting little buggers, aren't they?



THEY ARE.  They come in so many different colors!  This must be why Balenciaga people go crazy and buy a million.


----------



## Amazona

Here's my tiny red LP I carried today with its contents! (Anyone know the official name of the color?)


----------



## Esquared72

Amazona said:


> Here's my tiny red LP I carried today with its contents! (Anyone know the official name of the color?)
> 
> View attachment 2592027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592028




Cute! I think it's called Red or Deep Red. I love the mini ones.


----------



## Amazona

eehlers said:


> Cute! I think it's called Red or Deep Red. I love the mini ones.



Thx! 
The minis are so handy, I just had to stop by the doctor's today and with my flu taking all my strength, didn't want to lug my bigger bags around so went for this one. I've started carrying her with me even when I'm traveling; when she's folded up she takes up hardly any space but if (WHEN!) I do some shopping I can easily put my stuff in the mini and carry my shopping in my tote. That way everything stays nice and organized...


----------



## cheidel

Amazona said:


> Here's my tiny red LP I carried today with its contents! (Anyone know the official name of the color?)
> View attachment 2592027
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592028


It's called Deep Red.


----------



## Amazona

cheidel said:


> It's called Deep Red.



Thank youu!  Was hoping for a more impressive color name like Strawberry or Rose but Deep Red is as good as any - could be the name of a romantic movie or something...:giggles:


----------



## Esquared72

Medium long-handle Planetes today, then will switch into my new medium short handle Le Pliage in Slate tomorrow night for the work week ahead.


----------



## seton

veau foulonne in mastic


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> veau foulonne in mastic


Gorgeous, and classy.  Love the color!


----------



## Esquared72

Medium LP Cuir in Bilberry


----------



## cheidel

Carried my favorite girl today, large long handle black Planetes and leopard print scarf! So sad this line is being discontinued, I would love it in every color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Medium LP Cuir in Bilberry



Gorgeous! I guess somehow the saying is right in PF, once we find a style that works for us, we really would like to own it in every color.  I can see this working well with any outfit!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carried my favorite girl today, large long handle black Planetes and leopard print scarf! So sad this line is being discontinued, I would love it in every color!



I love the leopard scarf accent! You know I'm with you on having it 8n every color,  if we could!


----------



## Rockst@r

cheidel said:


> Carried my favorite girl today, large long handle black Planetes and leopard print scarf! So sad this line is being discontinued, I would love it in every color!



Soooo pretty with the scarf!


----------



## justwatchin

eehlers said:


> Medium LP Cuir in Bilberry


The leather looks so soft!


----------



## Esquared72

justwatchin said:


> The leather looks so soft!






frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous! I guess somehow the saying is right in PF, once we find a style that works for us, we really would like to own it in every color.  I can see this working well with any outfit!



Thank you! I love this bag...the leather, the color, the style...it's perfect!


----------



## Esquared72

My new Chocolate LP and Balzane wallet.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Thank you! I love this bag...the leather, the color, the style...it's perfect!



I'll love to go check it out in person. May I ask how do you store it? With stuffing to ensure the leather does not crease? Or will you just fold it when it's not in use and the leather stays totally crease free? I see that it's a dark color,  do you feel that it's necessary to treat it with leather honey or LMB?


----------



## lvnewbie07

I am carrying my first LP Large in Billberry today. It's raining today and I've read it performs well in the rain, so this is my test


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> My new Chocolate LP and Balzane wallet.


Really lovin that chocolate color, very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

lvnewbie07 said:


> I am carrying my first LP Large in Billberry today. It's raining today and I've read it performs well in the rain, so this is my test
> View attachment 2613654


Very pretty, the bilberry will be my next purchase!


----------



## EGBDF

lvnewbie07 said:


> I am carrying my first LP Large in Billberry today. It's raining today and I've read it performs well in the rain, so this is my test
> View attachment 2613654



I love that color! How did it do in the rain?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> My new Chocolate LP and Balzane wallet.



That chocolate is lovely!  I've decided that chocolate shall be my first LPLH. : )


----------



## lvnewbie07

EGBDF said:


> I love that color! How did it do in the rain?




It performed great. It got rained on pretty good and when I arrived at my destination, I didn't have time to wipe it down, but it dried so quickly with no rain spots. I just love it and I'm thinking about getting another in the slate color. I just wish I could get it on sale somewhere or discount thank you for asking!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lvnewbie07 said:


> I just wish I could get it on sale somewhere or discount thank you for asking!



Nordstrom will be hosting their mid year sale on 21st May (as listed on their FAQ page). Perhaps take a look then and I hope you can get it on discount.  Alternatively Bluefly is having a discount now as well, you may wish to take a look.


----------



## cheidel

Well, I put my favorite girl, (large black Planetes) to sleep for a while.  I woke up my golden girl (LM Metal large gold long handle) and will carry her for a while.  Today is her first day out!


----------



## Rockst@r

cheidel said:


> Well, I put my favorite girl, (large black Planetes) to sleep for a while.  I woke up my golden girl (LM Metal large gold long handle) and will carry her for a while.  Today is her first day out!



Sooo lovely! You should carry her often!


----------



## cheidel

Rockst@r said:


> Sooo lovely! You should carry her often!


Thank you, I just realized how lovely she really is.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Well, I put my favorite girl, (large black Planetes) to sleep for a while.  I woke up my golden girl (LM Metal large gold long handle) and will carry her for a while.  Today is her first day out!



Golden Girl looks absolutely divine and ready to take on the world with her sunshine!


----------



## SofiaC

cheidel said:


> Well, I put my favorite girl, (large black Planetes) to sleep for a while.  I woke up my golden girl (LM Metal large gold long handle) and will carry her for a while.  Today is her first day out!




That colour is luxury. And that little eiffel tower key chain on the zipper pull is a brilliant idea and adds a parisian charm to the bag.


----------



## SofiaC

eehlers said:


> My new Chocolate LP and Balzane wallet.



I love neutrals! Yummy chocolate color.


----------



## SofiaC

lvnewbie07 said:


> I am carrying my first LP Large in Billberry today. It's raining today and I've read it performs well in the rain, so this is my test
> View attachment 2613654



Lovely color! They had this in the LP Cuir and I was going back n forth over this and Navy Blue. In the end Clay won.


----------



## SofiaC

allyloupuppy said:


> Platinum cuir
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591729



That color rocks!


----------



## SofiaC

dcooney4 said:


> Today, I am wearing my Le Pliage in Navy



Navy is one of my fav. color.  That black kitty caught my attention! I hv 3 at home.


----------



## SofiaC

bunnycat said:


> Pretty eehlers! I love Longchamp! Doing duty today is my Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in black sitting next to yesterday's Chestnut Kelsey.
> 
> View attachment 2534069



Bunnycat, I would love to get hold of a small black cuir someday. Is yrs the small or medium?


----------



## SofiaC

Jenniedel said:


> Currently using my Le Pliage in camel color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2534910



Hi, we r LP Camel twinsies.


----------



## SofiaC

eehlers said:


> LP Cuir in Bilberry



Luscious color and that little daisy charm is adorable.


----------



## SofiaC

Marinuzzi said:


> View attachment 2537349



May I know what color is this? Its beautiful.


----------



## SofiaC

hippo@alice said:


> Debut my new lemon today....fell in love with this color. A lovely color that brighten up my day!



So ready for summer! I love that cutesy pandora too.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Golden Girl looks absolutely divine and ready to take on the world with her sunshine!


Thank you, and so comfortable to carry even loaded with all my stuff.  So convenient to remove the purse organizer from one bag and place it in another, while adding structure to the bag!


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> That colour is luxury. And that little eiffel tower key chain on the zipper pull is a brilliant idea and adds a parisian charm to the bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Jenniedel

SofiaC said:


> Hi, we r LP Camel twinsies.




Hey there twinsies!


----------



## boscobaby

Longchamp planetes long handle large size in plum color


----------



## Jenniedel

Bringing out my battered Le Pliage in loden green color, which has been serving me some 3 years now


----------



## lvnewbie07

Jenniedel said:


> Bringing out my battered Le Pliage in loden green color, which has been serving me some 3 years now
> View attachment 2619509




Wow, I am loving that color. Is it a dark emerald green? I wonder if they sell that color still. For 3 year old the bag looks great


----------



## Esquared72

Jenniedel said:


> Bringing out my battered Le Pliage in loden green color, which has been serving me some 3 years now
> View attachment 2619509




Love that green!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jenniedel said:


> Bringing out my battered Le Pliage in loden green color, which has been serving me some 3 years now
> View attachment 2619509



This green is tdf! I've just purchased a mini LP SH and it looks similar to this color. I'm not sure whether they are the same though. Once I've loaded it,  I'll post a picture.


----------



## Jenniedel

lvnewbie07 said:


> Wow, I am loving that color. Is it a dark emerald green? I wonder if they sell that color still. For 3 year old the bag looks great




Thanks! Yes, dark emerald captures the color. I love this bag & use it often so it's worn on the corners. Not that visible though


----------



## Jenniedel

eehlers said:


> Love that green!!




Thank you, eehlers! Love it too!


----------



## Jenniedel

frenziedhandbag said:


> This green is tdf! I've just purchased a mini LP SH and it looks similar to this color. I'm not sure whether they are the same though. Once I've loaded it,  I'll post a picture.




Looking forward to your pic! (ladies, sorry, I can't seem to learn how to do multi-quote, am using the tPF iPhone app & it totally eludes me so my apologies!)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jenniedel said:


> Looking forward to your pic! (ladies, sorry, I can't seem to learn how to do multi-quote, am using the tPF iPhone app & it totally eludes me so my apologies!)



I'm using the phone app too. Somehow multi quote seems not possible on the phone app.


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> Bringing out my battered Le Pliage in loden green color, which has been serving me some 3 years now
> View attachment 2619509


Lovely color, such a pretty green!


----------



## Jenniedel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm using the phone app too. Somehow multi quote seems not possible on the phone app.




Ok, so it's not just me, that's a relief! Thanks!


----------



## Jenniedel

cheidel said:


> Lovely color, such a pretty green!




Thank you! I'm actually hoping to get a small one in the same color someday (maybe in one of my travels, if the color is still available)


----------



## klatte

Le Pliage large in bilberry


----------



## boscobaby

Longchamp LM Metal LLH in burgundy...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

boscobaby said:


> Longchamp LM Metal LLH in burgundy...



We're bag twins today!


----------



## Esquared72

MSH Slate today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Switched out my LLH metal in Bordeaux from yesterday to the LLH black Planetes today. I posted a picture in the "what's in my LC bag" yesterday and loaded that whole lot + one umbrella, one 600ml waterbottle, one raincoat,  one Canon Ixus camera and one Fuji Instax Camera.... 

And guess what.... *drumroll....

The Planetes felt even lighter and more comfortable on the shoulders than my load of yesterday. I carried them outside for roughly the same amount of hours and walked a lot too on both days but I could really feel the significant difference. It's truly a surprise for me and in a way, makes me even sadder that the Planetes is going to be discontinued. : (


----------



## Esquared72

I'm carrying my medium LH Planetes - they have thunderstorms in the forecast off and on for the rest of the week.


----------



## Esquared72

eehlers said:


> I'm carrying my medium LH Planetes - they have thunderstorms in the forecast off and on for the rest of the week.



Forgot the picture!  Attached a Juicy dragonfly charm to the zipper and am using my MJ Zip Clutch wallet.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Forgot the picture!  Attached a Juicy dragonfly charm to the zipper and am using my MJ Zip Clutch wallet.


Lovely!  I love my black Planetes, and your dragonfly is so cute!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

cheidel said:


> Lovely!  I love my black Planetes, and your dragonfly is so cute!!!!



Thanks!  I love the dragonfly on this bag...it just works.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Forgot the picture!  Attached a Juicy dragonfly charm to the zipper and am using my MJ Zip Clutch wallet.



Pretty charm! I'm loving the MLH Planetes too, wore it to a gathering and I had more than enough room.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

It's outing day to the Science Centre and it calls for the LLH Planetes to make carrying so much stuff a breeze.


----------



## klatte

LLH LP bilberry again, I have been living in that tote for more than a month now, love it  All my other designers bags are in the closet! Should have come straight to Longchamp years ago lol.


----------



## SofiaC

Its Cuir day!


----------



## seton

orange planetes
lagoon lm cuir
outremer lm cuir


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> orange planetes
> lagoon lm cuir
> outremer lm cuir



I really like all of those colors!


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> orange planetes
> lagoon lm cuir
> outremer lm cuir




Everything about this seems so cheery!


----------



## boscobaby

She is with me right now... large longchamp le pliage cuir in black...    how rock she is?!!


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> I really like all of those colors!





bakeacookie said:


> Everything about this seems so cheery!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> orange planetes
> lagoon lm cuir
> outremer lm cuir


Love all the colorful pouches and cases, and I love that RM pouch!!!  Saw it online, went to order it and it's sold out!!


----------



## Mariapia

It´s raining today....So I am carrying my medium Myrtille Le Pliage.


----------



## Esquared72

It's going to be hot and summery this week, so carrying my Quadri color-block - my only light colored bag.


----------



## Miss BB

Orange for today


----------



## cheidel

Miss BB said:


> Orange for today


Lovely dress, and they look great together!!!


----------



## lvnewbie07

I took my brand new le pliage large in slate to my son's doctor appointment. The color is so pretty and fun for summer


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lvnewbie07 said:


> I took my brand new le pliage large in slate to my son's doctor appointment. The color is so pretty and fun for summer



Gorgeous!  Slate is a color I have been eyeing a great neutral i think! Will love to add it to my family but I'm afraid I need to chillout on ban island for a while. : p


----------



## cheidel

lvnewbie07 said:


> I took my brand new le pliage large in slate to my son's doctor appointment. The color is so pretty and fun for summer
> View attachment 2659293


 
It's so pretty, and a great neutral color that can go with any wardrobe color.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## ReiChan1

I just brought home my LP Cuir Large tote in platinum... It's so big but it holds so much and it weighs literally nothing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

It's outing day and the LLH Planetes is my go-to bag. Lightweight when it's holding so much and I still have room for so much more!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's outing day and the LLH Planetes is my go-to bag. Lightweight when it's holding so much and I still have room for so much more!


 
Gorgeous, the Planetes is my favorite LC line!  Love the scarf with it too!!!!!    Hey we are twinsies.....!!!


----------



## Mariapia




----------



## Esquared72

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 2659828




Beautiful! What a fun print...I love it!


----------



## Mariapia

Wow! I finally managed to post a pic! I forgot to write its name....
My Longchamp Mary Katrantzou!


----------



## Mariapia

eehlers said:


> Beautiful! What a fun print...I love it!




Thank you Eehlers!


----------



## seton

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 2659828



dats stunning. if ur looking for a charm for it, i just saw one from loro piana. it had 2 balloons - one white and one blu


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> dats stunning. if ur looking for a charm for it, i just saw one from loro piana. it had 2 balloons - one white and one blu




Thank you Seton!
I am going to have a look!


----------



## thedseer

My new little lagoon


----------



## EGBDF

thedseer said:


> My new little lagoon



What a fun, cheery color!


----------



## cheidel

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 2659828


 
Lovely and colorful.  Looks like a fun bag I would carry with jeans and a tee!!!


----------



## cheidel

thedseer said:


> My new little lagoon


 
Such a beautful color for summer!!!


----------



## Mariapia

cheidel said:


> Lovely and colorful.  Looks like a fun bag I would carry with jeans and a tee!!!




Thank you Cheidel!
Actually I wear it with jeans and a tee!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, the Planetes is my favorite LC line!  Love the scarf with it too!!!!!    Hey we are twinsies.....!!!



Thank you dear! It definitely is my favourite line too, after comparing it to the LM and LP. They are all different and I do love all of them but for the hardworking work horse that the Planetes line is, it definitely is first in my books. I spent a whole day at the beach today and my mind was lusting after the orange planetes LLH. I'm sure that color will look gorgeous under the sun!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 2659828



It is more than a pop of color. It's a rainbow of colors! So cheerful and pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thedseer said:


> My new little lagoon



The perfect color for summer! Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bought this with the intention of using it as a carry on baggage for trips, as well as an extra bag in tote for adhoc shopping. Tried fitting it with the Extra Jumbo (that fitted well in my LLH LM and LLH Planetes) and turns out it fits well, with a little space left at the sides. So happy as it meant I have one more everyday bag to use! I have always thought that the short handles will not sit on my shoulder but surprisingly they do!


----------



## Miss BB

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bought this with the intention of using it as a carry on baggage for trips, as well as an extra bag in tote for adhoc shopping. Tried fitting it with the Extra Jumbo (that fitted well in my LLH LM and LLH Planetes) and turns out it fits well, with a little space left at the sides. So happy as it meant I have one more everyday bag to use! I have always thought that the short handles will not sit on my shoulder but surprisingly they do!





Very nice.  I have a Med. Short handle Paprika, and it also fits on my shoulder !  I was so surprised......but I love having the option to carry it hand held or on my shoulder. 


I still can't get over the fact that although they are just such 'simple no frills bags' that I just love them.  I have 5 now and still look at colors !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Miss BB said:


> Very nice.  I have a Med. Short handle Paprika, and it also fits on my shoulder !  I was so surprised......but I love having the option to carry it hand held or on my shoulder.
> 
> 
> I still can't get over the fact that although they are just such 'simple no frills bags' that I just love them.  I have 5 now and still look at colors !



I'm sure your paprika LP looks gorgeous!  Have always had a soft spot for red. When this bag arrived, I looked at the handles and I thought there might be a chance I can wear it on my shoulder and I was extremely happy when it really sat well on my shoulder. Though I would still very much carry it by hand, the option is great! I agree with you. My modest collection is growing and I must say LC is the only brand that I have the most bags and yet I'm using each one more than I use my other non LC bags. I think the fact that they are simple in design enhances their versatility and yes, the rainbow of colours is just tantalising!


----------



## thedseer

EGBDF said:


> What a fun, cheery color!











frenziedhandbag said:


> The perfect color for summer! Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bought this with the intention of using it as a carry on baggage for trips, as well as an extra bag in tote for adhoc shopping. Tried fitting it with the Extra Jumbo (that fitted well in my LLH LM and LLH Planetes) and turns out it fits well, with a little space left at the sides. So happy as it meant I have one more everyday bag to use! I have always thought that the short handles will not sit on my shoulder but surprisingly they do!


That navy SH is beautiful.....looks great on you.  I might consider the SH for my next future LC purchase, was not sure my organizer would fit, so thanks for that info too!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> That navy SH is beautiful.....looks great on you.  I might consider the SH for my next future LC purchase, was not sure my organizer would fit, so thanks for that info too!!!  Enjoy!



I think you will be happy with it! The extra jumbo PTG also fitted nicely in the SLH LP Chocolate, once I velcroed it, so that was really a bonus for me too.


----------



## thedseer

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bought this with the intention of using it as a carry on baggage for trips, as well as an extra bag in tote for adhoc shopping. Tried fitting it with the Extra Jumbo (that fitted well in my LLH LM and LLH Planetes) and turns out it fits well, with a little space left at the sides. So happy as it meant I have one more everyday bag to use! I have always thought that the short handles will not sit on my shoulder but surprisingly they do!



Nice! I love the navy color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thedseer said:


> Nice! I love the navy color.



Thank you! It'll be interesting to see how Navy conpares with the New Navy. With this bag, I'm starting to fall in love with blue bags.


----------



## Mariapia

My Myrtille medium size. Raining again today!


----------



## cheidel

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 2664633
> 
> 
> My Myrtille medium size. Raining again today!


 
Lovely color!  I really love the fact that these bags are water resistant!  We have been getting rain every day for the past week!!!


----------



## Marinuzzi




----------



## LuvAllBags

Roseau Shopper in natural leather. Love it!


----------



## EGBDF

LP cuir cross body bag in camel.


----------



## cheidel

Marinuzzi said:


> View attachment 2669300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2669301


 
Lovely, I love the vintage look!


----------



## Esquared72

My Balzane wallet. Softest. Leather. Ever.


----------



## Esquared72

Small LH LePliage in Gunmetal. Storms in the forecast for the next few days.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Small LH LePliage in Gunmetal. Storms in the forecast for the next few days.


Love that color, such a great color to wear with everything.


----------



## Esquared72

cheidel said:


> Love that color, such a great color to wear with everything.




Thanks!


----------



## Esquared72

Since I have some extra junk I need to lug around tomorrow, I bumped up to my large Chocolate Le Pliage. I love this brown (pictured here with my MbMJ wallet).


----------



## klatte

eehlers said:


> Since I have some extra junk I need to lug around tomorrow, I bumped up to my large Chocolate Le Pliage. I love this brown (pictured here with my MbMJ wallet).



Love both your gunmetal and chocolate LPs! All their colours are go with everything we are really spoiled for choice here


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Since I have some extra junk I need to lug around tomorrow, I bumped up to my large Chocolate Le Pliage. I love this brown (pictured here with my MbMJ wallet).


 
OMG....that chocolate is calling my name....!!!!  It looks so rich and beautiful, very nice with the MJ wallet!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Small LH LePliage in Gunmetal. Storms in the forecast for the next few days.



Have been eyeing this gorgeous neutral color for a long time but I can only buy either a backpack or pouchette for or card holder for my next LC purchase.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Since I have some extra junk I need to lug around tomorrow, I bumped up to my large Chocolate Le Pliage. I love this brown (pictured here with my MbMJ wallet).



Rich color! I have this LP but in a small LH. Had just given mine to a friend whom just had a baby.


----------



## imamom

im wearing neo small black now. .


----------



## Esquared72

A better picture of Chocolate - not as miserably dark as my last pic!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> A better picture of Chocolate - not as miserably dark as my last pic!


Yes, yes, yes, so lovely!!!


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> A better picture of Chocolate - not as miserably dark as my last pic!



I especially like how the flap and handles look with this color.


----------



## Esquared72

Back in Gunmetal. Today is the first day of my vacation. Yippee!


----------



## pinkkitten74

I heard the chocolate is discontinued


----------



## Esquared72

pinkkitten74 said:


> I heard the chocolate is discontinued




Yeah - when I was at the Longchamp boutique in Vegas in May, the SA told me that Chocolate was being discontinued. That's what prompted me to buy my large one right there on the spot.


----------



## yellowbernie

My new Longchamp Veau Foulonne in Black leather, my first Longchamp, and I love it.  Perfect size.


----------



## Jenniedel

yellowbernie said:


> My new Longchamp Veau Foulonne in Black leather, my first Longchamp, and I love it.  Perfect size.




Gorgeous! Is the leather soft?


----------



## yellowbernie

Jenniedel said:


> Gorgeous! Is the leather soft?


Thanks, yes it is very soft, I got it from the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.


----------



## seton

yellowbernie said:


> My new Longchamp Veau Foulonne in Black leather, my first Longchamp, and I love it.  Perfect size.



congrats! I just ordered mine 5 min ago. I was dithering back and forth since I have the regular foulonne pliage bag which is more elongated so i am more used to that shape. Hope I like it!


----------



## yellowbernie

seton said:


> congrats! I just ordered mine 5 min ago. I was dithering back and forth since I have the regular foulonne pliage bag which is more elongated so i am more used to that shape. Hope I like it!


Yay!! I hope you like it also, I love mine.


----------



## cheidel

pinkkitten74 said:


> I heard the chocolate is discontinued


 
FYI if you are interested in the chocolate, the following online retailers still have the chocolate Le Pliage:  Bloomingdales, WhatSheBuys and Saks.


----------



## Freezegoalie

I am wearing my Planetes Messenger Saddle Bag in purple today.


----------



## cheidel

yellowbernie said:


> My new Longchamp Veau Foulonne in Black leather, my first Longchamp, and I love it.  Perfect size.


 

Very pretty!!!


----------



## yellowbernie

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!!!


Thanks


----------



## mtd1187

Orange Neo for the weekend shopping.


----------



## imamom

neo myrtille for saturday night


----------



## cheidel

mtd1187 said:


> Orange Neo for the weekend shopping.


 
Very pretty!!!


----------



## cheidel

imamom said:


> neo myrtille for saturday night


 
Very pretty, lovely color!


----------



## Esquared72

Bilberry LP Cuir...such a soft and squishy bag.


----------



## JennyErin

Au Sultan , I actually saw someone with the exact same bag while I was out and about today, I was so excited!! Though I think the lady carrying my bag twin thought I was crazy lol.


----------



## seton

JennyErin said:


> Au Sultan , I actually saw someone with the exact same bag while I was out and about today, I was so excited!! Though I think the lady carrying my bag twin thought I was crazy lol.



I would have been excited too! What is wrong with HER? 


Been using my foulonne wallet a lot these days.


----------



## briallie

Just packed up my brand new slate LLH LP!
I purchased this color before..returned it, then purchased it again &#128540;
Not sure why I didn't like it the first time...love it now!!


----------



## yellowbernie

seton said:


> I would have been excited too! What is wrong with HER?
> 
> 
> Been using my foulonne wallet a lot these days.


Nice, it will go with your new bag when you get it.


----------



## seton

briallie said:


> Just packed up my brand new slate LLH LP!
> I purchased this color before..returned it, then purchased it again &#128540;
> Not sure why I didn't like it the first time...love it now!!
> View attachment 2693674



the color is perfect 



yellowbernie said:


> Nice, it will go with your new bag when you get it.



lol! I was like - huh? - then i remembered. should get it fri. u have a better memory than me!


----------



## yellowbernie

seton said:


> the color is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> lol! I was like - huh? - then i remembered. should get it fri. u have a better memory than me!



Lol, surprising since my  mind is old.


----------



## AdamYves

I'm carrying my Longchamp Le Pliage today. I only got her about 2 months ago and she is so useful for travelling!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

imamom said:


> neo myrtille for saturday night



Stunning shade! So vibrant and rich color!


----------



## klatte

eehlers said:


> It's going to be hot and summery this week, so carrying my Quadri color-block - my only light colored bag.



Very pretty! Did you treat your Quadri with waterproof agent? Is the leather itself ok for light shower? I am interested in getting a mini crossbody in Quadri


----------



## Esquared72

klatte said:


> Very pretty! Did you treat your Quadri with waterproof agent? Is the leather itself ok for light shower? I am interested in getting a mini crossbody in Quadri




Thanks.  I did spray the bag with Applegarde. I haven't carried it in rain at all, but I think it could handle light showers due to the texture of the leather.


----------



## Lola_

I just bought my first longchamp two days ago. I chose the black medium le pliage. I love it!!!! It's so carefree, affordable and chic  I'm thinking about getting a short handled le pliage next [emoji4]


----------



## klatte

eehlers said:


> Thanks.  I did spray the bag with Applegarde. I haven't carried it in rain at all, but I think it could handle light showers due to the texture of the leather.



Thanks for your reply eehlers! I think I will take advantage of the Bluefly sale and get it


----------



## klatte

Lola_ said:


> I just bought my first longchamp two days ago. I chose the black medium le pliage. I love it!!!! It's so carefree, affordable and chic  I'm thinking about getting a short handled le pliage next [emoji4]



Congrats! Longchamp is addictive but they are so carefree and practical


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My Planetes crossbody bag today and yes, I do like it enough to snip that tag off after I took this picture.


----------



## Mariapia

It ´s going to rain again.... So here is my Myrtille with a keyring I bought at the market.... 
I attached it to the handle with a hair tie...


----------



## Mariapia

Forgot to add the hair tie is Seton's wonderful idea!


----------



## EGBDF

Mariapia said:


> It ´s going to rain again.... So here is my Myrtille with a keyring I bought at the market....
> I attached it to the handle with a hair tie...
> View attachment 2704595



Very cute!


----------



## seton

Mariapia said:


> Forgot to add the hair tie is Seton's wonderful idea!



Hehehe.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> My Planetes crossbody bag today and yes, I do like it enough to snip that tag off after I took this picture.


Beautiful color, it's a keeper!!!


----------



## cheidel

Mariapia:  Is that the medium SH?


----------



## Mariapia

cheidel said:


> Mariapia:  Is that the medium SH?




Yes Cheidel It's the medium with short handles. I can carry it on the shoulder in summer' In winter with a coat on, I can't but it ´s nice on the crook of the arm .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Beautiful color, it's a keeper!!!



I was initially having some thoughts about it but after loading it and walking round the house with it, I have to agree with you. It's a keeper, and to replace another beaten up crossbody from Marks and Spencer.


----------



## klatte

frenziedhandbag said:


> My Planetes crossbody bag today and yes, I do like it enough to snip that tag off after I took this picture.



Thanks to you I've ordered the same crossbody bag from bagshop (shipping to Australia so expensive!)..  hopefully it works out for me just like how it works out for you


----------



## klatte

Mariapia said:


> It ´s going to rain again.... So here is my Myrtille with a keyring I bought at the market....
> I attached it to the handle with a hair tie...
> View attachment 2704595



Pretty! Myrtille/bilberry is my favourite LP colour 
Oh and I'm considering buying a hair tie (despite having short hair and don't need hair tie) so that I can do the same with the key ring heheh (thanks Seton!!)


----------



## seton

klatte said:


> Pretty! Myrtille/bilberry is my favourite LP colour
> Oh and I'm considering buying a hair tie (despite having short hair and don't need hair tie) so that I can do the same with the key ring heheh (thanks Seton!!)



Lol you 're welcome. I bet it short hair is so stylish. Smile.


----------



## klatte

Carrying my large long handled LP in taupe and small Quadri crossbody today


----------



## cheidel

klatte said:


> Carrying my large long handled LP in taupe and small Quadri crossbody today
> View attachment 2709377


 
Both are lovely!


----------



## ezp

Red Cabas, purchased ten years ago and still going strong.


----------



## cheidel

ezp said:


> Red Cabas, purchased ten years ago and still going strong.


 
Wow, so good to hear you've had it that long.  Do you have a pic?


----------



## ezp

cheidel said:


> Wow, so good to hear you've had it that long.  Do you have a pic?


I will try and post one tonight.  I think it is no longer made.


----------



## cheidel

ezp said:


> I will try and post one tonight.  I think it is no longer made.


 
Yes, the Cabas is discontinued.  I have looked for one for the past few months, with no luck.


----------



## neofight

My beloved bilberry baby with a handmade strawberry crochet charm~


----------



## cheidel

neofight said:


> My beloved bilberry baby with a handmade strawberry crochet charm~


Very pretty, and love the crochet charm!!!!


----------



## Maice

klatte said:


> Carrying my large long handled LP in taupe and small Quadri crossbody today
> View attachment 2709377



Both are very pretty!


----------



## Maice

Mariapia said:


> It ´s going to rain again.... So here is my Myrtille with a keyring I bought at the market....
> I attached it to the handle with a hair tie...
> View attachment 2704595





Mariapia said:


> Forgot to add the hair tie is Seton's wonderful idea!



Cute bag and cute keyring, Mariapia!  The hair tie is a cool idea!


----------



## yellowbernie

Still carrying my Veau Foulonne Leather bag, with a Coach fob, love this bag.  It's the perfect size


----------



## cheidel

yellowbernie said:


> Still carrying my Veau Foulonne Leather bag, with a Coach fob, love this bag.  It's the perfect size


 
Lovely bag, I like the charm too!!!


----------



## yellowbernie

cheidel said:


> Lovely bag, I like the charm too!!!


Thanks


----------



## msd_bags

I was surprised to find there is the north/south version. Had it authenticated here and it is good. Carried my work documents in it.


----------



## boscobaby

Longchamp le pliage large size in navy ...so practical. ..


----------



## cheidel

Carried my large LH LM Metal in gold today with LV charm!!!


----------



## ezp

cheidel said:


> Yes, the Cabas is discontinued.  I have looked for one for the past few months, with no luck.


It is a shame, because it is gorgeous. I just went through all my pliages pieces, they are all so old they were all made in France. I am trying to use them on a regular basis.


----------



## Myblackbag

Medium Black Veau Foulonne


----------



## Myblackbag

yellowbernie said:


> Still carrying my Veau Foulonne Leather bag, with a Coach fob, love this bag.  It's the perfect size




I'm currently carrying the same bag!


----------



## imamom

so in love with this pliage black bag small long handle. .with rainbow loom charm made by my niece 
i can abuse it in many ways.. 
can use for casual n formal occasion


----------



## yellowbernie

Myblackbag said:


> I'm currently carrying the same bag!


Don't you just love it.  It's the perfect size for me.


----------



## ezp

My briefcase in a lovely forest green to hold my computer. I love that style.


----------



## LVlover13

imamom said:


> so in love with this pliage black bag small long handle. .with rainbow loom charm made by my niece
> i can abuse it in many ways..
> can use for casual n formal occasion



Love the size! I have one too in navy. Cute charm too!


----------



## Minkette

Hydrangea large Le pliage with purse bling jumbo purse organizer.


----------



## cheidel

Minkette said:


> Hydrangea large Le pliage with purse bling jumbo purse organizer.


 
Very pretty color LP, love the colorful organizer.  I have several organizers from pursebling too!


----------



## Minkette

cheidel said:


> Very pretty color LP, love the colorful organizer.  I have several organizers from pursebling too!


I really like the organizer. I think I could have purchase an extra jumbo; however, the jumbo fits in my other bags. Much more flexibility!


----------



## princess_xoxo

*Longchamp Lumiere Tropicale Medium Limited Edition Tote*


----------



## Esquared72

princess_xoxo said:


> *Longchamp Lumiere Tropicale Medium Limited Edition Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721157




Pretty!


----------



## cheidel

princess_xoxo said:


> *Longchamp Lumiere Tropicale Medium Limited Edition Tote*
> 
> View attachment 2721157


 
Beautiful bag, love the colors.  What year is that LE from?


----------



## princess_xoxo

eehlers said:


> Pretty!



*Thank You!*



cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag, love the colors.  What year is that LE from?



*Thank You! There is not much information online about this particular bag, but I believe it was introduced in either 2008 or 2009.*


----------



## baghag411

Le Pliage Large in Black.  Love this bag!!!


----------



## bukenam

yellowbernie said:


> Still carrying my Veau Foulonne Leather bag, with a Coach fob, love this bag.  It's the perfect size



I'm curious about the size of your bag. Is that bag comes with longhandle? 

Currently i'm carrying this jacquard woven tote in brown, i think it's from 2011


----------



## JA_UK

I'm travelling with my  Billberry Le Pliage travel bag small le pliage orchideal bag


----------



## thedseer

Arrived today! Taupe medium LH and Mint coin purse from Sands Point Shop's free coin purse deal. It didn't specify what color the free coin purse was so I requested Mint and they honored my request. Best of all, the coin purse is made in France. Totally in love with the color taupe.


----------



## SofiaC

princess_xoxo said:


> *Longchamp Lumiere Tropicale Medium Limited Edition Tote*
> 
> View attachment 2721157


Ooh! Very lovely stripes. This will definitely stands out in a sea of LCs.


----------



## Amazona

On a 12-day holiday trip with my LP large LH tote and clutch, both in Chocolate. The weather has been all sorts of crazy, day trips and shopping sprees have happened and LP has been a great companion.


----------



## Wudge

Just received my very first LP in Bilberry. It's gorgeous! It won't be my last. I'll be using it first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Shoegal84

My everyday favourite!


----------



## Mariapia

Shoegal84 said:


> My everyday favourite!




Great bag and colour!
I love it!


----------



## AliFree

Taking my new 2014 Camel Le Pliage Cuir to a concert tonight...love the sag and color of this bag. My 4th Cuir...obsessed!!!


----------



## Maice

My Plum Planetes today


----------



## klatte

Medium short handled navy LP


----------



## cheidel

Maice said:


> My Plum Planetes today


 
Very pretty....we are bag twins!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

klatte said:


> Medium short handled navy LP
> View attachment 2734704


 
Lovely, still have my first SH Le Pliage on my wish list!!!!  All 4 of mine are LH.


----------



## Maice

cheidel said:


> Very pretty....we are bag twins!!!!!



Thank you, bag twin!


----------



## klatte

Maice said:


> My Plum Planetes today



Lovely  I missed out on the plum planetes!


----------



## klatte

cheidel said:


> Lovely, still have my first SH Le Pliage on my wish list!!!!  All 4 of mine are LH.



Thanks  I bought it recently, it's my first SH LP (except LP cuir) the rest are LH too. The SH is surprisingly easy to use, and I can still carry it on my shoulder heheh. Hope you get yours soon


----------



## Maice

klatte said:


> Lovely  I missed out on the plum planetes!



Thank you, klatte!  I'm actually thinking of getting another Plum Planetes as an extra, in case one appears on Bloomies or another reputable retailer, since I love mine so much! Well, I can dream


----------



## Minkette

Made in France Amethyst Le Pliage Large


----------



## thedseer

Minkette said:


> Made in France Amethyst Le Pliage Large



Beautiful and love that it was MIF! Where did you order it (thinking about this one ad would love MIF).


----------



## kcarmona

My Croc Roseau that I scored at consignment for $50! Came with the dustbag and it's in beautiful condition


----------



## Minkette

thedseer said:


> Beautiful and love that it was MIF! Where did you order it (thinking about this one ad would love MIF).


Neiman Marcus!


----------



## Minne Bags

kcarmona said:


> My Croc Roseau that I scored at consignment for $50! Came with the dustbag and it's in beautiful condition
> 
> View attachment 2741087
> 
> View attachment 2741089




Total Score! So happy for you. Enjoy!


----------



## MahoganyQT

kcarmona said:


> My Croc Roseau that I scored at consignment for $50! Came with the dustbag and it's in beautiful condition
> 
> View attachment 2741087
> 
> View attachment 2741089




Lovely bag!


----------



## vesna

every day all school year long this mandarin (tangerine) large long handles le Pliage to classes, just vary  accessories for fun


----------



## cheidel

vesna said:


> every day all school year long this mandarin (tangerine) large long handles le Pliage to classes, just vary  accessories for fun


 
Love the ladybug charm and the scarf, so pretty!!!!


----------



## donnaoh

kcarmona said:


> My Croc Roseau that I scored at consignment for $50! Came with the dustbag and it's in beautiful condition
> 
> View attachment 2741087
> 
> View attachment 2741089


Wow! Congrats!


----------



## bakeacookie

Carrying my lagoon clutch and mint coin purse in my Speedy today!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying LE large gold LH LM Metal tote with gold Fleur de lis key chain charm on the zipper pull...!!!  My favorite Longchamp MIF!!!


----------



## Maice

vesna said:


> every day all school year long this mandarin (tangerine) large long handles le Pliage to classes, just vary  accessories for fun



Love the charm and the scarf! Very cute with the bag 



cheidel said:


> Carrying LE large gold LH LM Metal tote with gold Fleur de lis key chain charm on the zipper pull...!!!  My favorite Longchamp MIF!!!



So lovely! The charm is cute too


----------



## cheidel

Maice said:


> Love the charm and the scarf! Very cute with the bag
> 
> 
> 
> So lovely! The charm is cute too


Thank you!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying LE large gold LH LM Metal tote with gold Fleur de lis key chain charm on the zipper pull...!!!  My favorite Longchamp MIF!!!



What a beauty! LM gold looks different each time I see it. Love the keychain pairing. Very baroque!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

vesna said:


> every day all school year long this mandarin (tangerine) large long handles le Pliage to classes, just vary  accessories for fun



Looking ever so stylish with the bag scarf.


----------



## vesna

cheidel said:


> Carrying LE large gold LH LM Metal tote with gold Fleur de lis key chain charm on the zipper pull...!!!  My favorite Longchamp MIF!!!



looks gorgeous, both the bag and the charm !


----------



## klatte

vesna said:


> every day all school year long this mandarin (tangerine) large long handles le Pliage to classes, just vary  accessories for fun



It's a very versatile and cheerful colour


----------



## klatte

bakeacookie said:


> Carrying my lagoon clutch and mint coin purse in my Speedy today!



Heheh I am carrying my Speedy too but yet to own LC SLG


----------



## klatte

cheidel said:


> Carrying LE large gold LH LM Metal tote with gold Fleur de lis key chain charm on the zipper pull...!!!  My favorite Longchamp MIF!!!



So lovely!! Gorgeous charm too


----------



## Esquared72

It's a Furla bag, but it's a MIF Longchamp Balzane wallet. The leather is so, so soft...sigh.


----------



## SofiaC

eehlers said:


> It's a Furla bag, but it's a MIF Longchamp Balzane wallet. The leather is so, so soft...sigh.


Such beauties! They both seem like d go-to bag n purse I wud luv 2 carry.


----------



## cheidel

vesna said:


> looks gorgeous, both the bag and the charm !


 


klatte said:


> So lovely!! Gorgeous charm too


 
Thank you very much!!!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> It's a Furla bag, but it's a MIF Longchamp Balzane wallet. The leather is so, so soft...sigh.


 
They look great together, and I love Furla bags, very pretty!!!


----------



## Esquared72

SofiaC said:


> Such beauties! They both seem like d go-to bag n purse I wud luv 2 carry.







cheidel said:


> They look great together, and I love Furla bags, very pretty!!!




Thank you! It's been a while since I had carried this bag and I've fallen in love with it all over again. And... The wallet is pretty sweet, too!


----------



## MahoganyQT

My new bamboo tote!


----------



## sleepykris

klatte said:


> Lovely  I missed out on the plum planetes!



you can still get it.  i called in and spoke to an associate and she was able to place an order even though it shows out of stock online.  the bad thing is the bags are mostly returns/reticketed items.  the first came bag came scratched but the replacement i got was fine.


----------



## sleepykris

Minkette said:


> Hydrangea large Le pliage with purse bling jumbo purse organizer.



i have the same bag and organizer except i did get the extra jumbo based on the owner's suggestion and mine isn't zippered.


----------



## Slc9

My very first Longchamp &#128079;&#128522;


----------



## yellowbernie

Ok it must be love, I have carried this bag for 2 months, and I never do that..LC Veau Foulonne in black.


----------



## misscocktail

Out for a daytrip to Amsterdam with my baby; Roseau Box in Bois:


----------



## seton

liberty pliage
foulonne coin purse


----------



## cheidel

misscocktail said:


> Out for a daytrip to Amsterdam with my baby; Roseau Box in Bois:
> View attachment 2764023


Gorgeous, enjoy!  Lovely color too!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> liberty pliage
> foulonne coin purse


Always perfectly matched and looking good!!!!


----------



## seton

lm metal platinum.
wasnt planning to buying this but bloomies had it half off so I couldnt resist


----------



## Minne Bags

seton said:


> liberty pliage
> foulonne coin purse



Seton! I love this combo. It Looks fabulous!


----------



## Maice

seton said:


> lm metal platinum.
> wasnt planning to buying this but bloomies had it half off so I couldnt resist





Pretty!  I have the small LM metal platinum bag with short handles and I love mine!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> lm metal platinum.
> wasnt planning to buying this but bloomies had it half off so I couldnt resist


 
1/2 off, congrats on a great deal....and I love the platinum, looks great with the tassel charm!  I have the same bag in gold, love it.  Very pretty jade plant too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Minkette said:


> Made in France Amethyst Le Pliage Large



Beautiful! Is Amethyst very bright in real life? It seems so in your picture. My favourite color is purple and eyeing the backpack but torn between Amethyst and Bilberry.


----------



## misscocktail

I love LM metal!! Too bad I can't find it anywhere anymore...
The amethist is lovely, I would be torn too between this and the dark purple one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

misscocktail said:


> I love LM metal!! Too bad I can't find it anywhere anymore...
> The amethist is lovely, I would be torn too between this and the dark purple one.



Exactly. I can't decide. They both look lovely with bilberry being dark and stain proof and amethyst looks like a pop of color. Amethyst looks different from some online pics though. In some pictures it looks it has a bluish undertone,  some others it looks darker. I'm confused.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Always perfectly matched and looking good!!!!





Minne Bags said:


> Seton! I love this combo. It Looks fabulous!





Maice said:


> Pretty!  I have the small LM metal platinum bag with short handles and I love mine!





cheidel said:


> 1/2 off, congrats on a great deal....and I love the platinum, looks great with the tassel charm!  I have the same bag in gold, love it.  Very pretty jade plant too!




 all
the lm metal is my 8th LC bag and my 17th LC. must be careful about my next one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> all
> the lm metal is my 8th LC bag and my 17th LC. must be careful about my next one.



I'm keen to know which LC will join your family next.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm keen to know which LC will join your family next.




it has already been bought.
 MIF, natch!
 the next time I wear it out, I will take pic


----------



## LVlover13

My small le pliage in black.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> it has already been bought.
> MIF, natch!
> the next time I wear it out, I will take pic



Awesome! Keeping my eyes peeled.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> My small le pliage in black.



The deceptively small carry all. I love mine so much, it's in the color Logan.


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> The deceptively small carry all. I love mine so much, it's in the color Logan.


Definitely agree with you! This bag holds so much yet doesn't look so big. Is logan a green color? I've been loving that dark green color but I missed it when it was available for sales. I'm hoping they will bring it back soon!


----------



## Sassyjgm

seton said:


> lm metal platinum.
> wasnt planning to buying this but bloomies had it half off so I couldnt resist


Great color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Definitely agree with you! This bag holds so much yet doesn't look so big. Is logan a green color? I've been loving that dark green color but I missed it when it was available for sales. I'm hoping they will bring it back soon!



Yes, it's dark green and a very gorgeous one. I managed to snag it at sale price during vacation in Hong Kong. The boutique was having clearance sale on past season colors. I also bought my LM metal bordeaux at the same time and these two turned out to be on rotation, with LLH planetes black ever since I got them. I hope to see more greens too. They are super versatile.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> it has already been bought.
> MIF, natch!
> the next time I wear it out, I will take pic


Can't wait to see.....!!!


----------



## seton

Sassyjgm said:


> Great color!






going out to lunch with my new clutch. also wearing LC necklace.
I've been eyeing it for a while but I had to go to 3 stores before I found one MIF.
carries everything I need.
I am also going to use it as a toiletry case in my large when I travel, like so.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> going out to lunch with my new clutch. also wearing LC necklace.
> I've been eyeing it for a while but I had to go to 3 stores before I found one MIF.
> carries everything I need.
> I am also going to use it as a toiletry case in my large when I travel, like so.


Omg...........absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!  Beautiful color, and perfect fit in your tote!  I love the necklace, never saw that before.  Seton, you are a class act!!!  
p.s.  Is that a matching LC bracelet too?


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Omg...........absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!  Beautiful color, and perfect fit in your tote!  I love the necklace, never saw that before.  Seton, you are a class act!!!
> p.s.  Is that a matching LC bracelet too?



thx 
the pink alligator bracelet is Hermes


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> going out to lunch with my new clutch. also wearing LC necklace.
> I've been eyeing it for a while but I had to go to 3 stores before I found one MIF.
> carries everything I need.
> I am also going to use it as a toiletry case in y large when I travel, like so.



Oh my!  I had been looking at the veal foulonne travel clutch in vermilion with the exact purpose in mind! To be able to wear as a clutch to dinner and yet function day to day. Yours look splendid! Wonderful purchase!


----------



## misscocktail

I agree! Just gorgeous and indeed stylish enough to wear as a clutch. Great choice.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh my!  I had been looking at the veal foulonne travel clutch in vermilion with the exact purpose in mind! To be able to wear as a clutch to dinner and yet function day to day. Yours look splendid! Wonderful purchase!



if i was a red bag person, I def would have gotten the vermillon. great color!



misscocktail said:


> I agree! Just gorgeous and indeed stylish enough to wear as a clutch. Great choice.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> if i was a red bag person, I def would have gotten the vermillon. great color!



I'm lacking a bright red in my handbag collection. Haven't seen vermillion irl. Hope it is as gorgeous as it looks in pictures


----------



## seton

switched to the aux pantheres

btw, if i haz a medium LH planetes in plum and a large LH pliage in bilberry, what size pliage should I get in Amethyst?


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> switched to the aux pantheres
> 
> btw, if i haz a medium LH planetes in plum and a large LH pliage in bilberry, what size pliage should I get in Amethyst?


Your Pantheres is gorgeous, and love all of your SLG's especially the RM bang pouch!!!  I suggest the size that comfortably holds all of the SLG's and or additional items you normally carry in your bag.  Also, if you plan to carry it on shopping trips and or travel I suggest the large.   The Amethyst is a beautiful color BTW!


----------



## misscocktail

What do you girls think of this one? I'm considering a nice red bag..


----------



## SofiaC

seton said:


> going out to lunch with my new clutch. also wearing LC necklace.
> I've been eyeing it for a while but I had to go to 3 stores before I found one MIF.
> carries everything I need.
> I am also going to use it as a toiletry case in my large when I travel, like so.


I just fainted!  So very pretty! Is the clutch in candy color? Its hard to find that in our local stores.


----------



## SofiaC

misscocktail said:


> What do you girls think of this one? I'm considering a nice red bag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773015


Nice! I like red too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> switched to the aux pantheres
> 
> btw, if i haz a medium LH planetes in plum and a large LH pliage in bilberry, what size pliage should I get in Amethyst?



Oh gorgeous! I love pink too and this was one of the bags I was eyeing initially. Was worried that I might need to mind it as there are white areas on the bag. Do you feel you have to be exceptionally careful with it?

Tough choice as both medium and large serves different needs. I find my large very handy for all of the things I lug around daily but the medium is perfect when I am alone (without my child). I'm sure you know which size works best for you and I will be tuning in to see that lovely Amethyst!


----------



## Amazona

Been enjoying my Fuchsia Medium LP Cuir for a few days now. She is just a joy to have, so comfy, slouchy and pretty! 
Probably not switching out until Saturday when I'll have to take a small crossbody with me for a 5-day trip to see the in-laws - taking my parrots with me and hands free is the way to go bag wise. Most likely going for my Mulberry Antony then.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

misscocktail said:


> What do you girls think of this one? I'm considering a nice red bag.]



Nice red! The print looks subtle and yet interesting when one gets closer to the bag.... I haven't seen the bag irl but my imagination is running wild. : )


----------



## MahoganyQT

misscocktail said:


> What do you girls think of this one? I'm considering a nice red bag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773015




Nice! I love it!


----------



## seton

misscocktail said:


> What do you girls think of this one? I'm considering a nice red bag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773015



I'm biased bc I love stingray. 
The red is a more orangey red, IMO.



SofiaC said:


> I just fainted!  So very pretty! Is the clutch in candy color? Its hard to find that in our local stores.



TY. I think the pink is more muted/slightly darker pink than Candy.



frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh gorgeous! I love pink too and this was one of the bags I was eyeing initially. Was worried that I might need to mind it as there are white areas on the bag. Do you feel you have to be exceptionally careful with it?
> 
> Tough choice as both medium and large serves different needs. I find my large very handy for all of the things I lug around daily but the medium is perfect when I am alone (without my child). I'm sure you know which size works best for you and I will be tuning in to see that lovely Amethyst!




the pattern is so busy that I dont worry about it. the fabric looks like untreated canvas so the white parts should be easy to clean.
I have to say that bc it's not backed with a lining, it's floopier than the nylon. 
I like the metal logo; it's sharp and looks more lux. The flap is lined which i dont think it needed. 
Truthfully, I got it more than half off so it costs less than a medium pliage and it's MIF. I will prob just throw it away if it gets too gnarly.


----------



## seton

btw, I decided not to get the amethyst. I have too many purples. I had a NM coupon burning in my pocket since this summer but their LC selection really sux. I really wanted to get a candy pliage and they dont even offer that.


----------



## tastangan

misscocktail said:


> What do you girls think of this one? I'm considering a nice red bag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773015



I like it! Please post if you do get it. I would like to know what the material is like as I have my eye on something in the same material..


----------



## misscocktail

Thanks!
The red is indeed more orange on the fabric. The material is comparable to the Planetes line, but a little less sturdy. The handles I do love, they are a nice deep red. I already tried it in the store, but still doubting because of the orange hue.... Maybe I should go for a Neo Pliage in red? Anyone have one?


----------



## seton

I usually see at least 10+ LCs a day but I thought this was very chic and french. 
Foulonne backpack with Moncler jacket.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> the pattern is so busy that I dont worry about it. the fabric looks like untreated canvas so the white parts should be easy to clean.
> I have to say that bc it's not backed with a lining, it's floopier than the nylon.
> I like the metal logo; it's sharp and looks more lux. The flap is lined which i dont think it needed.
> Truthfully, I got it more than half off so it costs less than a medium pliage and it's MIF. I will prob just throw it away if it gets too gnarly.



It is interesting to know the bag is not lined. I have assumed that all the totes are lined, which makes me wonder about getting the printed bags. Well, unless a print comes along and I can't get it out of my mind.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> btw, I decided not to get the amethyst. I have too many purples. I had a NM coupon burning in my pocket since this summer but their LC selection really sux. I really wanted to get a candy pliage and they dont even offer that.



I pondered between the two purples and decided to go for bilberry as it looks to be a color I will worry less than the amethyst.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I usually see at least 10+ LCs a day but I thought this was very chic and french.
> Foulonne backpack with Moncler jacket.



Love this! I'm a backpack girl. It helps keep ny hands free whenever I'm with ny child and I appreciate equal weight distribution on my shoulders. This looks very chic indeed.


----------



## Esquared72

My selection for National Handbag Day tomorrow...New Navy medium short handle. Punched grommets and added a dark gray shoulder strap from a carry-on bag. 

Added the Lucy keychain for fun.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> My selection for National Handbag Day tomorrow...New Navy medium short handle. Punched grommets and added a dark gray shoulder strap from a carry-on bag.
> 
> Added the Lucy keychain for fun.


 
Did you add the holes yourself?  I'm afraid I would totally ruin my bag if I tried.  Yours looks great, and I love the new navy and Lucy charm!!!


----------



## Esquared72

cheidel said:


> Did you add the holes yourself?  I'm afraid I would totally ruin my bag if I tried.  Yours looks great, and I love the new navy and Lucy charm!!!




I did - used the same tool mentioned in another thread. One hole is off-center but no harm done - still works! It was really pretty easy. 

My New Navy is my favorite LP so I'm still shocked I was bold enough to try it!


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> I did - used the same tool mentioned in another thread. One hole is off-center but no harm done - still works! It was really pretty easy.
> 
> My New Navy is my favorite LP so I'm still shocked I was bold enough to try it!



You did a great job.I have not worked up the nerve to try it yet. But I love handheld bags with a strap option. Maybe I will buy a used one and give it a try someday.


----------



## Jenniedel

eehlers said:


> My selection for National Handbag Day tomorrow...New Navy medium short handle. Punched grommets and added a dark gray shoulder strap from a carry-on bag.
> 
> Added the Lucy keychain for fun.




Aww, Lucy is my absolute favorite Peanuts character! Your bags looks great!


----------



## Jenniedel

Brought my new LP Neo to the office today. Dressed her up with pink scarf on one handle and used a breast cancer awareness bracelet as a fob.


----------



## seton

eehlers said:


> My selection for National Handbag Day tomorrow...New Navy medium short handle. Punched grommets and added a dark gray shoulder strap from a carry-on bag.
> 
> Added the Lucy keychain for fun.



great job on the DIY and i love lucy, too!



Jenniedel said:


> Brought my new LP Neo to the office today. Dressed her up with pink scarf on one handle and used a breast cancer awareness bracelet as a fob.
> View attachment 2775049



sweet! 



foulonne greige
foulonne paprika
pliage myrtille


----------



## frenziedhandbag

foulonne greige
foulonne paprika
pliage myrtille[/QUOTE]

Gorgeous as always. Loving how rich the leather looks on the foulonne.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> My selection for National Handbag Day tomorrow...New Navy medium short handle. Punched grommets and added a dark gray shoulder strap from a carry-on bag.
> 
> Added the Lucy keychain for fun.



Looks great and the dark grey shoulder strap matches it so well. I still lack the courage to even think about doing it on my SH.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> I did - used the same tool mentioned in another thread. One hole is off-center but no harm done - still works! It was really pretty easy.
> 
> My New Navy is my favorite LP so I'm still shocked I was bold enough to try it!


Yep I read the other thread when she first posted, it looks good.


----------



## Esquared72

Big Brown.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Big Brown.


Love the chocolate brown, yep big brown!!!


----------



## cheidel

Received my first SH Le Pliage yesterday in gunmetal (have 4 LH).  Love her, and thanks again to Seton, I had a grey hair tie to match for my Fleur de lis bling!!!    Took her out today, so light weight and my Pockets To Go Plus organizer works great!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Received my first SH Le Pliage yesterday in gunmetal (have 4 LH).  Love her, and thanks again to Seton, I had a grey hair tie to match for my Fleur de lis bling!!!    Took her out today, so light weight and my Pockets To Go Plus organizer works great!!!




Lovely bag! How are you liking the SH compared to the LH? I can't wait to see your camel SH. Mine is delayed because they had to order it from Longchamp.


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Lovely bag! How are you liking the SH compared to the LH? I can't wait to see your camel SH. Mine is delayed because they had to order it from Longchamp.


 
Thank you!  I really like this one, and the gunmetal is a nice dark grey.  When I took her out today it was nice and sunny, which quickly disappeared and became a thunderstorm.   She loves the rain....LOL  Compared to the LH, I have to say I love my large LH better because it's a bigger bag.  I prefer shoulder carry, and I love large bags.  But this one is a keeper!!!


----------



## Amazona

I love Gunmetal, it's a lovely grey. Been debating between it and Taupe for a while now. Medium SH would be a nice size, most of my bags are very large and I need to downsize.

I'm spending 5 days at the in-laws and took a large backpack and a huge  canvas tote with me. I did manage to sneak my LP XS Deep Red in the backpack so I'll have a more stylish alternative to carry when we go out on town. I don't think I've been  away from home for more than a day without at least one LC bag in tow...


----------



## Esquared72

Freshly grommeted SH Slate. Repurposed a strap my mom gave me that she never uses from a satchel she has - one of the Italian designer ones sold at TJ Maxx. Pretty good match!


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Freshly grommeted SH Slate. Repurposed a strap my mom gave me that she never uses from a satchel she has - one of the Italian designer ones sold at TJ Maxx. Pretty good match!



Looks great!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Freshly grommeted SH Slate. Repurposed a strap my mom gave me that she never uses from a satchel she has - one of the Italian designer ones sold at TJ Maxx. Pretty good match!


 
Wow, it looks great!  You did a beautiful job!


----------



## Esquared72

EGBDF said:


> Looks great!







cheidel said:


> Wow, it looks great!  You did a beautiful job!




Thanks!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Received my first SH Le Pliage yesterday in gunmetal (have 4 LH).  Love her, and thanks again to Seton, I had a grey hair tie to match for my Fleur de lis bling!!!    Took her out today, so light weight and my Pockets To Go Plus organizer works great!!!



It looks perfect! And somehow it seems like a chamelion to me, both dark and lighter in some pictures,  and there seem to be some very slight purplish undertones. Is it a true grey or just my eyes playing tricks on me?

So glad you are enjoying it! Do you find it heavy? 

I love that bling! I'll need to go google it.


----------



## cheidel

Amazona said:


> I love Gunmetal, it's a lovely grey. Been debating between it and Taupe for a while now. Medium SH would be a nice size, most of my bags are very large and I need to downsize.
> 
> I'm spending 5 days at the in-laws and took a large backpack and a huge  canvas tote with me. I did manage to sneak my LP XS Deep Red in the backpack so I'll have a more stylish alternative to carry when we go out on town. I don't think I've been  away from home for more than a day without at least one LC bag in tow...


IRL the gunmetal is a beautiful color, resembles a charcoal grey, and such a great neutral.  You would love it!  The medium SH is a nice size, holds a lot, and still very comfortable to carry by hand or in the crook of my arm.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks perfect! And somehow it seems like a chamelion to me, both dark and lighter in some pictures,  and there seem to be some very slight purplish undertones. Is it a true grey or just my eyes playing tricks on me?
> 
> So glad you are enjoying it! Do you find it heavy?
> 
> I love that bling! I'll need to go google it.


Thanks!  I am enjoying it, very light to carry even loaded up.  Comfortable by hand or on the crook of my arm.  It appears much lighter outside in the sun and like a dark charcoal grey when inside.  The photo taken in the car shows the true color more.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thanks!  I am enjoying it, very light to carry even loaded up.  Comfortable by hand or on the crook of my arm.  It appears much lighter outside in the sun and like a dark charcoal grey when inside.  The photo taken in the car shows the true color more.



Thank you for explaining. It sounds like a color I will enjoy and to place onto my wishlist.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Freshly grommeted SH Slate. Repurposed a strap my mom gave me that she never uses from a satchel she has - one of the Italian designer ones sold at TJ Maxx. Pretty good match!



Loving your diy projects!


----------



## boscobaby

Longchamp planetes LLH in plum...


----------



## SofiaC

eehlers said:


> Freshly grommeted SH Slate. Repurposed a strap my mom gave me that she never uses from a satchel she has - one of the Italian designer ones sold at TJ Maxx. Pretty good match!


Wow! Amazing! :worthy:


----------



## pmburk

Le Pliage small shoulder bag in brown.


----------



## misscocktail

Lovely! I was out with not 1 but 2 LC's today, Planetes and LP black mini:


----------



## seton

pmburk said:


> Le Pliage small shoulder bag in brown.



taupe is a classic!



misscocktail said:


> Lovely! I was out with not 1 but 2 LC's today, Planetes and LP black mini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778319



looks like a great set together!


I, too, am carrying the most anonymous bag in my collex today - LLH black pliage. I thru in my orange SLGs and will be carrying it til halloween


----------



## Mama20

misscocktail said:


> Lovely! I was out with not 1 but 2 LC's today, Planetes and LP black mini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778319



Thanks for posting this pic.  I'm new to LC and can't decide black planetes, neo, or le pliage...no stores near me so have to order online...Nice to see them side by side.    hmmmm...


----------



## cheidel

pmburk said:


> Le Pliage small shoulder bag in brown.


Lovely, I have chocolate on my wish list!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## SofiaC

seton said:


> I usually see at least 10+ LCs a day but I thought this was very chic and french.
> Foulonne backpack with Moncler jacket.


Yes, totally agree on the backpack. Very understated lux!


----------



## MahoganyQT

My medium LH LP in Navy, such a great shopping companion!


----------



## seton

MahoganyQT said:


> My medium LH LP in Navy, such a great shopping companion!
> View attachment 2782561



a classic!


I am enjoying the anonymity of my black plaige. I see a bag twin at least once a day.


----------



## MahoganyQT

seton said:


> a classic!
> 
> 
> I am enjoying the anonymity of my black plaige. I see a bag twin at least once a day.




Love the bling and the scarf!!


----------



## LVlover13

MahoganyQT said:


> My medium LH LP in Navy, such a great shopping companion!
> View attachment 2782561



I have the same one! It's doing laundry now and grocery shopping with me later


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> My medium LH LP in Navy, such a great shopping companion!
> View attachment 2782561


 
Very cute, love the navy!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> a classic!
> 
> 
> I am enjoying the anonymity of my black plaige. I see a bag twin at least once a day.


 
Seton, you are such a class act!  The colorful scarf and the charm looks great on your bag!  You always accessorize your bags perfectly!


----------



## MahoganyQT

LVlover13 said:


> I have the same one! It's doing laundry now and grocery shopping with me later




Bag twins! Love the navy!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Very cute, love the navy!




Thanks


----------



## frenziedhandbag

misscocktail said:


> Lovely! I was out with not 1 but 2 LC's today, Planetes and LP black mini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778319



I love the mini. A true workhorse of a mini bag. It is so easy to carry, light and yet carries so much. I need NOT to be carried away and buy another one (though it is very tempting to do so).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> My medium LH LP in Navy, such a great shopping companion!]



Oh! You're making me crave for another MLH. I gave away my chocolate MLH to a good friend and she is loving it so much. Gorgeous color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Love how you accessorised it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> My new bamboo tote!



Just had to come back and look at yours! Is that the MSH or Mini? How are you liking it thus far?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> My new bamboo tote!



Oh, I saw in another psot that its the MLH. I ought to have been more specific with my question. The straps,  being patent, are they comfortable to carry?


----------



## MahoganyQT

frenziedhandbag said:


> Just had to come back and look at yours! Is that the MSH or Mini? How are you liking it thus far?




It's the medium LH....I love it. It was my first LC purchase!


----------



## MahoganyQT

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, I saw in another psot that its the MLH. I ought to have been more specific with my question. The straps,  being patent, are they comfortable to carry?




No problem! The handles are not hard at all. The bag is very easy to carry. I found myself reaching for it over and over again! It's the bag that started the addiction


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> No problem! The handles are not hard at all. The bag is very easy to carry. I found myself reaching for it over and over again! It's the bag that started the addiction



Thank you. It is nice to know the patent straps are comfortable. I wanted it when it was initially launched and then let it go when I discovered the straps were patent (worried about warping and attracting fingerprints). I do not wear a lot of blacks so slightly concerned about matching it too as it is an artpiece on its own.


----------



## MahoganyQT

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. It is nice to know the patent straps are comfortable. I wanted it when it was initially launched and then let it go when I discovered the straps were patent (worried about warping and attracting fingerprints). I do not wear a lot of blacks so slightly concerned about matching it too as it is an artpiece on its own.




If you want one you need to grab it before they're all gone! I haven't seen any MLH anywhere....I could have gotten a great deal at Bloomies when it went on clearance, but I hesitated and ended up paying more at What She Buys...I don't think they have the LH any more. Sand's Pointe has great prices on the small! MSH, and LLH.


----------



## bakeacookie

Carrying my custom Le Pliage.


----------



## klatte

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2786208
> 
> 
> Carrying my custom Le Pliage.



Beautiful


----------



## klatte

Large LH Bilberry with me in Tokyo


----------



## cheidel

klatte said:


> Large LH Bilberry with me in Tokyo
> View attachment 2786755


 

Lovely color....still on my wish list!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## EGBDF

klatte said:


> Large LH Bilberry with me in Tokyo
> View attachment 2786755



Bilberrysuch a nice color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> If you want one you need to grab it before they're all gone! I haven't seen any MLH anywhere....I could have gotten a great deal at Bloomies when it went on clearance, but I hesitated and ended up paying more at What She Buys...I don't think they have the LH any more. Sand's Pointe has great prices on the small! MSH, and LLH.



Indeed! They are so limited now. The prices are good at SandsPoint. I'm tempted by both the mini and the MSH.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

klatte said:


> Large LH Bilberry with me in Tokyo



Lovely color! Enjoy yourself in Tokyo. Japan is one country I don't mind visiting over and over again.


----------



## MahoganyQT

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely color! Enjoy yourself in Tokyo. Japan is one country I don't mind visiting over and over again.




Ditto! Love Japan!


----------



## boscobaby

Longchamp le pliage LLH in candy


----------



## Amazona

Took my lovely Roseau out today to accompany me to a job interview. She sat there by my side for over an hour, patiently and on her best behaviour!


----------



## MahoganyQT

My black Planetes accompanied me to work today


----------



## cheidel

Carrying SH Ms Gunmetal today......love her!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> My black Planetes accompanied me to work today
> View attachment 2788503


 
Looking good!!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Looking good!!!!




Thanks! Your gun metal is looking lovely too!!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks! Your gun metal is looking lovely too!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Esquared72

Not a Longchamp bag, but I am carrying my Longchamp Balzane wallet!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Not a Longchamp bag, but I am carrying my Longchamp Balzane wallet!



The leather looks sumptuous! With a spacious interior to boot!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Not a Longchamp bag, but I am carrying my Longchamp Balzane wallet!


 
Such a beauty!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

frenziedhandbag said:


> The leather looks sumptuous! With a spacious interior to boot!







cheidel said:


> Such a beauty!!!!




Thanks! This is the softest leather I've ever felt in my life (enough so that I get nervous when I carry this one that it'll get messed up - though I'm sure it's heartier than I think). And it is  super spacious - somewhat similar layout to an LV Sarah but roomier.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Thanks! This is the softest leather I've ever felt in my life (enough so that I get nervous when I carry this one that it'll get messed up - though I'm sure it's heartier than I think). And it is  super spacious - somewhat similar layout to an LV Sarah but roomier.



Oh dear,  now you are enabling us!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> My black Planetes accompanied me to work today]



I've switched out to this too! Love how light it is despite all that I stash inside.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying SH Ms Gunmetal today......love her!



What a beauty!


----------



## MahoganyQT

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've switched out to this too! Love how light it is despite all that I stash inside.




Yep! After using it I know that I will only carry LC bags to work!! Love it!


----------



## Mama20

Took my new backpack out for Halloween with kids!  Love it- it's so lightweight I forgot I had it on!  Happy Halloween!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Mama20 said:


> Took my new backpack out for Halloween with kids!  Love it- it's so lightweight I forgot I had it on!  Happy Halloween!




Cute! Love the owl!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Yummy chocolate today


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Yummy chocolate today



What a cute fob!


----------



## MahoganyQT

eehlers said:


> Yummy chocolate today




I love chocolate! It's one of my faves!


----------



## seton

eehlers said:


> Yummy chocolate today



cute fob!


----------



## Esquared72

EGBDF said:


> What a cute fob!







MahoganyQT said:


> I love chocolate! It's one of my faves!







seton said:


> cute fob!




Thank you! The robot is a Coach key fob. 

I love Chocolate. This was my treat to myself when I went to the Longchamp boutique in Vegas this past May.


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> Took my new backpack out for Halloween with kids!  Love it- it's so lightweight I forgot I had it on!  Happy Halloween!


So cute, and the owl is the perfect charm!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Yummy chocolate today


Nice, and looks so pretty and rich!!!  Cute charm too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> Took my new backpack out for Halloween with kids!  Love it- it's so lightweight I forgot I had it on!  Happy Halloween!



Glad it's working great for you. I'm bringing mine (in bilberry) on an upcoming trip. Can't wait to use it. Love that Owl!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Yummy chocolate today



Really yummy color!


----------



## Esquared72

Quadri


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Using my bilberry backpack for the first time on vacation,  I couldn't  capture the color properly and it looked more blue than purple. My thoughts about the bag? It's remarkable! I am super elated with this bag. Fits a ton (two umbrellas, one raincoat,  travel wallet,  handphone, wet wipes, large tissues,  child's cutlery, scarf, lip balm, hand sanitizer,  hand moisturiser, lip gloss, cream for insect bites), water bottle. All these and I still have space for more and the best thing was that I hardly feel it on me. To conclude, it is a winner of a bag!


----------



## seton

eehlers said:


> Quadri



looking adorable 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Using my bilberry backpack for the first time on vacation,  I couldn't  capture the color properly and it looked more blue than purple. My thoughts about the bag? It's remarkable! I am super elated with this bag. Fits a ton (two umbrellas, one raincoat,  travel wallet,  handphone, wet wipes, large tissues,  child's cutlery, scarf, lip balm, hand sanitizer,  hand moisturiser, lip gloss, cream for insect bites), water bottle. All these and I still have space for more and the best thing was that I hardly feel it on me. To conclude, it is a winner of a bag!



so glacd that the backpack was what u were hoping for. i agree that bilberry is hard to photo right!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Quadri


Lovely color block....looks so soft.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Using my bilberry backpack for the first time on vacation,  I couldn't  capture the color properly and it looked more blue than purple. My thoughts about the bag? It's remarkable! I am super elated with this bag. Fits a ton (two umbrellas, one raincoat,  travel wallet,  handphone, wet wipes, large tissues,  child's cutlery, scarf, lip balm, hand sanitizer,  hand moisturiser, lip gloss, cream for insect bites), water bottle. All these and I still have space for more and the best thing was that I hardly feel it on me. To conclude, it is a winner of a bag!


Lovely, so glad you finally got it and happy with it!  Enjoy your vacation!  Hmmm....maybe I need this in navy.....LOL


----------



## MahoganyQT

frenziedhandbag said:


> Using my bilberry backpack for the first time on vacation,  I couldn't  capture the color properly and it looked more blue than purple. My thoughts about the bag? It's remarkable! I am super elated with this bag. Fits a ton (two umbrellas, one raincoat,  travel wallet,  handphone, wet wipes, large tissues,  child's cutlery, scarf, lip balm, hand sanitizer,  hand moisturiser, lip gloss, cream for insect bites), water bottle. All these and I still have space for more and the best thing was that I hardly feel it on me. To conclude, it is a winner of a bag!




Love your backpack, especially since it holds so much!


----------



## thedseer

frenziedhandbag said:


> Using my bilberry backpack for the first time on vacation,  I couldn't  capture the color properly and it looked more blue than purple. My thoughts about the bag? It's remarkable! I am super elated with this bag. Fits a ton (two umbrellas, one raincoat,  travel wallet,  handphone, wet wipes, large tissues,  child's cutlery, scarf, lip balm, hand sanitizer,  hand moisturiser, lip gloss, cream for insect bites), water bottle. All these and I still have space for more and the best thing was that I hardly feel it on me. To conclude, it is a winner of a bag!



Good to know- I have been contemplating one.


----------



## Mama20

frenziedhandbag said:


> Using my bilberry backpack for the first time on vacation,  I couldn't  capture the color properly and it looked more blue than purple. My thoughts about the bag? It's remarkable! I am super elated with this bag. Fits a ton (two umbrellas, one raincoat,  travel wallet,  handphone, wet wipes, large tissues,  child's cutlery, scarf, lip balm, hand sanitizer,  hand moisturiser, lip gloss, cream for insect bites), water bottle. All these and I still have space for more and the best thing was that I hardly feel it on me. To conclude, it is a winner of a bag!



So happy it works for you too!  Enjoy your vacation!  You fit a lot more than I did,  but good to know how much more can squeeze in the backpack 

Ps. I haven't kept up with posts,  but gorgeous fir green mini & love the bilberry color too!


----------



## Mama20

Cut tags on mini camel bag!  Great fall color and fits what I carry from bigger bags!  Thanks to all the enablers on this one


----------



## Mama20

eehlers said:


> Quadri



Love the colors!  Also, love your chocolate LP!  I so wish I looked at LC earlier,  but better late than never!


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> Cut tags on mini camel bag!  Great fall color and fits what I carry from bigger bags!  Thanks to all the enablers on this one


 
She's so pretty, and such a beautiful color!  Haha...you are very welcome!


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## thedseer

Mama20 said:


> Cut tags on mini camel bag!  Great fall color and fits what I carry from bigger bags!  Thanks to all the enablers on this one



Love that color...is the color pretty true to life?


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large Le Pliage in camel.  Her first day out!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Carrying large Le Pliage in camel.  Her first day out!!!




Love it!!!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Love it!!!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## LVlover13

cheidel said:


> Carrying large Le Pliage in camel.  Her first day out!!!



Nice color and lovely key chain! My name starts with H as well..


----------



## cheidel

LVlover13 said:


> Nice color and lovely key chain! My name starts with H as well..


 
Thank you, she's now my favorite!    Oh, my maiden name and married name start with H, my first name starts with C.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> So happy it works for you too!  Enjoy your vacation!  You fit a lot more than I did,  but good to know how much more can squeeze in the backpack
> 
> Ps. I haven't kept up with posts,  but gorgeous fir green mini & love the bilberry color too!



Thank you! I am back from my vacation and slowly clearing the mountain load of laundry. A little behind on posts too and slowly working backwards. The backpack far exceeded my expectations. On my last day, I managed to squeeze in a one litre filled water bottle and still cannot feel the backpack on my shoulders. I am really so happy with it and the bilberry color is just so gorgeous out in the sun.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thedseer said:


> Good to know- I have been contemplating one.



It is the perfect bag for travel or whenever you need your hands to be free. I did find myself having to reach into my bag for my phone every now and then but that can be solved by a compact crossbody if you prefer your valuables to be within easy access and where you can see them. I was in a very quiet part of Japan so theft wasn't a huge issue but will definitely choose to have small crossbody on me if elsewhere.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> Love your backpack, especially since it holds so much!



I caught a quick glimpse that you got the chocolate backpack! Congrats! You will love it! and Chocolate is such a rich color! Do show and tell us when it arrives!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely, so glad you finally got it and happy with it!  Enjoy your vacation!  Hmmm....maybe I need this in navy.....LOL



You'll love navy! It is gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> l
> so glacd that the backpack was what u were hoping for. i agree that bilberry is hard to photo right!



Thank you! I took so many photos of it that my husband thought it hilarious.... photographing a bag of all things on a vacation. He probably thought my infatuation got the better of me. LOL!


----------



## plumaplomb

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2797387



Where is your adorable fob from?


----------



## bakeacookie

plumaplomb said:


> Where is your adorable fob from?



Coach!  I believe I purchased it earlier this year.


----------



## tke06

eehlers said:


> Yay! We have a subforum! Thought I'd steal this idea from other subforums...post pics of which Longchamp bag you are carrying today!
> 
> I'll start. Today is my small, long handle Le Pliage in Gunmetal.


Today, I joined the LePliage club with a medium long handled tote in Mint!  I haven't worn her yet, but I can't stop looking at the color.  She joins my very modest Longchamp family of an orange makeup bag and a red Quadri hobo.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tke06 said:


> Today, I joined the LePliage club with a medium long handled tote in Mint!  I haven't worn her yet, but I can't stop looking at the color.  She joins my very modest Longchamp family of an orange makeup bag and a red Quadri hobo.



Congrats! I've only seen mint in pictures and once in real life. The color seems to vary in different lightning. I'll love to see pictures of yours.


----------



## tke06

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! I've only seen mint in pictures and once in real life. The color seems to vary in different lightning. I'll love to see pictures of yours.



Here is Mint.  She's so deep and lovely.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tke06 said:


> Here is Mint.  She's so deep and lovely.



Lovely! Adore the rich color!


----------



## tke06

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely! Adore the rich color!



Thanks, very much.  I'm enjoying her more than I thought I would.


----------



## cheidel

tke06 said:


> Here is Mint.  She's so deep and lovely.


 
Very pretty, and lovely color!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tke06 said:


> Thanks, very much.  I'm enjoying her more than I thought I would.



That's the charm of LC. A simple design but one that is so functional and always makes carrying them such a joyful experience.


----------



## MahoganyQT

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's the charm of LC. A simple design but one that is so functional and always makes carrying them such a joyful experience.




You hit the nail on the head!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> You hit the nail on the head!



High Five!


----------



## tke06

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's the charm of LC. A simple design but one that is so functional and always makes carrying them such a joyful experience.



I'm amazed at how much fits in it without looking overstuffed.  I never imagined I could get by with a daily handbag that is this size.  <happy dance>


----------



## ezp

Sarah Morris handbag in blue.


----------



## Mama20

thedseer said:


> Love that color...is the color pretty true to life?



Sorry for late reply...I think it is true to color...like a dark goldish color...I have used the mini camel bag so much!  It looks great with everything!  I'm glad I kept it


----------



## thedseer

Mama20 said:


> Sorry for late reply...I think it is true to color...like a dark goldish color...I have used the mini camel bag so much!  It looks great with everything!  I'm glad I kept it



I ended up ordering a large in camel after seeing your picture. I love it!


----------



## Mama20

thedseer said:


> I ended up ordering a large in camel after seeing your picture. I love it!



Omg yay!  I haven't kept up with tpf this week...I actually considered getting it in large too,  but trying to have some control   congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tke06 said:


> I'm amazed at how much fits in it without looking overstuffed.  I never imagined I could get by with a daily handbag that is this size.  <happy dance>



So glad you are enjoying it and you've got me very tempted with that Mint color. Hmmm.... should I or should I not?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> Sorry for late reply...I think it is true to color...like a dark goldish color...I have used the mini camel bag so much!  It looks great with everything!  I'm glad I kept it



Great to hear its working out for you. I love my mini very much too. Dark goldish color sounds the perfect description for camel!


----------



## tke06

frenziedhandbag said:


> So glad you are enjoying it and you've got me very tempted with that Mint color. Hmmm.... should I or should I not?




Well, I say yes


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tke06 said:


> Well, I say yes



Lol! Another enabler!


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> Sorry for late reply...I think it is true to color...like a dark goldish color...I have used the mini camel bag so much!  It looks great with everything!  I'm glad I kept it


----------



## cheidel

thedseer said:


> I ended up ordering a large in camel after seeing your picture. I love it!


 
Bag twins.....you will love the large camel!!!  Just so happy to finally find it after searching for so long.


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> Omg yay!  I haven't kept up with tpf this week...I actually considered getting it in large too,  but trying to have some control   congrats!


 
Oh, the large camel is absolutely lovely!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carried large camel LP today.  Freezing here and raining all day.  :rain:


----------



## Mama20

cheidel said:


> Oh, the large camel is absolutely lovely!!!!!



Stop it!   so many colors and no more purse funds!   now I'll be thinking about the large camel LP tonight!  Lol!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> Stop it!   so many colors and no more purse funds!   now I'll be thinking about the large camel LP tonight!  Lol!



I agree! I can't justify another LH after getting the MLH LM Metal in Gold. I think I shall suffice my Camel love in the form of a cosmetic pouch!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying medium SH in gunmetal, with "bling" elephant charm!!!  I love this color too, and considering ordering the large LH gunmetal LP!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Carrying medium SH in gunmetal, with "bling" elephant charm!!!  I love this color too, and considering ordering the large LH gunmetal LP!!!




So cute!! Love that elephant!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> So cute!! Love that elephant!


 
Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying medium SH in gunmetal, with "bling" elephant charm!!!  I love this color too, and considering ordering the large LH gunmetal LP!!!



Very pretty! That elephant looks perfect with gunmetal!


----------



## tke06

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lol! Another enabler!



Haha!  I'll enable anyone anywhere anytime, and I expect the same in return!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very pretty! That elephant looks perfect with gunmetal!


 
Thank you...!  Went back to Ms Camel today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thank you...!  Went back to Ms Camel today.



It's so fun changing in and out of our LCs, isn't it. I had fun with Miss Black Planetes these two days. Raining storms but it came in so handy. Love it!


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's so fun changing in and out of our LCs, isn't it. I had fun with Miss Black Planetes these two days. Raining storms but it came in so handy. Love it!



Totally agree! I feel like each LC I switch to bring me another new happy day! &#128522;


----------



## LVlover13

cheidel said:


> Thank you...!  Went back to Ms Camel today.



I'm gonna use my mini camel when I'm back home for Thanksgiving! I feel like it's the perfect shade for this season.  So excited!  &#128522;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Totally agree! I feel like each LC I switch to bring me another new happy day! &#128522;



Spot on! And I thought I was being overly obsessed with my LCs. Lol! Thanks for making me feel I am still sane.  I'm enjoying each and everyone of them so much!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sunday morning errands with my camel SH LP &#128525;


----------



## MahoganyQT

mahoganyqt said:


> sunday morning errands with my camel sh lp &#128525;


----------



## Esquared72

Bilberry Cuir, complete with Eiffel Tower fob.


----------



## MahoganyQT

eehlers said:


> Bilberry Cuir, complete with Eiffel Tower fob.




Cute!! I gotta buy my bags some bling!! Lol!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Bilberry Cuir, complete with Eiffel Tower fob.



Lovely!


----------



## xoxorose

My gorgeous limited Edition Longchamp Créé Pour Le Musée Dorsay &#128525; 
This bag has been everywhere with me for years now


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> View attachment 2808673


Gorgeous....such a pretty neutral.   She looks excited to be riding shotgun.....LOL  Congrats again on your lovely purchase!!!  Bag cousins.....LOL


----------



## cheidel

xoxorose said:


> View attachment 2809409
> 
> My gorgeous limited Edition Longchamp Créé Pour Le Musée Dorsay &#128525;
> This bag has been everywhere with me for years now


I love it!  Another LC I missed out on.....  Enjoy!


----------



## xoxorose

cheidel said:


> I love it!  Another LC I missed out on.....  Enjoy!




Don't feel bad, I got lucky on eBay. It was preloved from an art student and I didn't even know it existed until my Mom found it for me lol


----------



## seton

fusil


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> fusil



I want a fusil! Preferably in the eiffel tower tote!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> fusil



Heart that gorgeous charm too!


----------



## seton

merci!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> fusil


The gunmetal is lovely, and looks great with that charm!!!  You always have the perfect accessories for your bags!!!


----------



## Apelila

Simple white medium LC


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my Mini in Camel for Turkey Day today.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Carrying my Mini in Camel for Turkey Day today.


Oh so lovely!!!!  My fav color!


----------



## Esquared72

Back in my Bilberry Cuir - one of my all-time favorite everyday bags.


----------



## Esquared72

Since I neglected to post a picture yesterday, here's my Cuir!


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Since I neglected to post a picture yesterday, here's my Cuir!



I love this bag! How have the corners held up?


----------



## Esquared72

EGBDF said:


> I love this bag! How have the corners held up?




So far, pretty good. I have a little wear on one corner but nothing crazy. I usually moisturize the corners every once in a while, which seems to help.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Since I neglected to post a picture yesterday, here's my Cuir!


 
Lovely color!!!!  Is the leather thin or somewhat thick?


----------



## Esquared72

cheidel said:


> Lovely color!!!!  Is the leather thin or somewhat thick?




Thanks! The leather is on the thin side but really doesn't seem delicate - can take some abuse.


----------



## seton

not mine, but my friend's small cuir in navy


----------



## SofiaC

eehlers said:


> Since I neglected to post a picture yesterday, here's my Cuir!


We r bag twinsies.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> not mine, but my friend's small cuir in navy


Very cute, love the bear charm!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large black Planetes today and for the next few days!!!  She was sad because I have been ignoring her.  LOL


----------



## bakeacookie

Azure Statue of Liberty tote


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> not mine, but my friend's small cuir in navy




I have the same  bear in orange! So cute!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Carrying large black Planetes today and for the next few days!!!  She was sad because I have been ignoring her.  LOL



she looks happy to be with you again 



Mariapia said:


> I have the same  bear in orange! So cute!



do u have a pic of yours? I agree it's very cute but kinda large. it came in several sizes, I believe.


----------



## hitt

I've finally summed up enough courage to use my "small" Le Pliage Cuir in Platinum. She's small but she is mighty. 

I love that at a glance she looks like she may be "Natural" but when you look closer she has a bit of shimmer.


----------



## EGBDF

hitt said:


> I've finally summed up enough courage to use my "small" Le Pliage Cuir in Platinum. She's small but she is mighty.
> 
> I love that at a glance she looks like she may be "Natural" but when you look closer she has a bit of shimmer.



Gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2819529
> 
> 
> Azure Statue of Liberty tote


Lovely tote and charm!!  I have the Eiffel Tower LP in Azure.....color twins...!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

hitt said:


> I've finally summed up enough courage to use my "small" Le Pliage Cuir in Platinum. She's small but she is mighty.
> 
> I love that at a glance she looks like she may be "Natural" but when you look closer she has a bit of shimmer.




Nice bag! I love the color!


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> she looks happy to be with you again
> 
> 
> 
> do u have a pic of yours? I agree it's very cute but kinda large. it came in several sizes, I believe.




Sorry Seton, my orange bear is too big for my LP, but to show you what it is like, I put it on another bag . I bought the charm from.... a pet food store!


----------



## Mariapia

hitt said:


> I've finally summed up enough courage to use my "small" Le Pliage Cuir in Platinum. She's small but she is mighty.
> 
> I love that at a glance she looks like she may be "Natural" but when you look closer she has a bit of shimmer.




Absolutely gorgeous, Hitt!


----------



## SofiaC

Ms Myrtille goes to work w me.


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Ms Myrtille goes to work w me.


Very pretty, and looks great with the angel charm!!!


----------



## SofiaC

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, and looks great with the angel charm!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

My new LM metal &#128525;


----------



## EGBDF

MahoganyQT said:


> My new LM metal &#128525;
> View attachment 2824960



Very nice, enjoy!


----------



## MahoganyQT

EGBDF said:


> Very nice, enjoy!




Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> My new LM metal &#128525;
> View attachment 2824960


Beautiful, and such a great price on a LE bag!  She looks so stylish and seems to be enjoying the sun!


----------



## tke06

I couldn't resist this beauty   I didn't get her from Bloomies but it was the first pic I cam across and haven't taken my own photo of her yet.  I just love the Bambou print, it's so original.  A local fine clothing store was having a huge sale and I got this one for 80% off the original price.  

http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/...&resMode=sharp2&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg


----------



## MahoganyQT

tke06 said:


> I couldn't resist this beauty   I didn't get her from Bloomies but it was the first pic I cam across and haven't taken my own photo of her yet.  I just love the Bambou print, it's so original.  A local fine clothing store was having a huge sale and I got this one for 80% off the original price.
> 
> http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/...&resMode=sharp2&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg




Congrats! I have the medium LH is bamboo and I got my mom the large LH for Christmas! I love my bamboo bag.


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, and such a great price on a LE bag!  She looks so stylish and seems to be enjoying the sun!




Thanks! I love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> My new LM metal



Oh my, you've got it! It looks absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> My new LM ]



I must ask, how are you liking it?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tke06 said:


> I couldn't resist this beauty   I didn't get her from Bloomies but it was the first pic I cam across and haven't taken my own photo of her yet.  I just love the Bambou print, it's so original.  A local fine clothing store was having a huge sale and I got this one for 80% off l]



I love the bamboo print! Congrats on getting it at such a great price!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SofiaC said:


> Ms Myrtille goes to work w me.



Love it! And that angel looks so adorable!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Carrying my Mini in Camel for Turkey Day today.



I find the mini makes each and every color desirable! Thumbs up for camel!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Since I neglected to post a picture yesterday, here's my Cuir!



The cuir never fails to make me stop and admire it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying large black Planetes today and for the next few days!!!  She was sad because I have been ignoring her.  LOL



Love the keychain! I'm sure Miss Black Planetes is happy to be back with you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> I've finally summed up enough courage to use my "small" Le Pliage Cuir in Platinum. She's small but she is mighty.
> 
> I love that at a glance she looks like she may be "Natural" but when you look closer she has a bit of shimmer.



Gorgeous neutral! Love!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the keychain! I'm sure Miss Black Planetes is happy to be back with you!


Thank you!


----------



## MahoganyQT

frenziedhandbag said:


> I must ask, how are you liking it?




I love it, it's a gorgeous bag. I'm in love with the dark interior too! I got quite a few double takes  while shopping with her yesterday.


----------



## seton

"Oh  my God. I'm back. I'm home. All the time, it was... We finally, really  did it ... You Maniacs! You blew it up! Ah, d@mn you! God d@mn you all  to . . . !"


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> I love it, it's a gorgeous bag. I'm in love with the dark interior too! I got quite a few double takes  while shopping with her yesterday.



Awesome! Now, I'm envious!


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> "Oh  my God. I'm back. I'm home. All the time, it was... We finally, really  did it ... You Maniacs! You blew it up! Ah, d@mn you! God d@mn you all  to . . . !"




Great picture, Seton! &#128516;


----------



## cheidel

Carrying medium SH LP gunmetal with Vera Bradley trio inside (like a ray of sunshine)!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Carrying medium SH LP gunmetal with Vera Bradley trio inside (like a ray of sunshine)!




Cutest Vera Bradley trio ever!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Carrying medium SH LP gunmetal with Vera Bradley trio inside (like a ray of sunshine)!




cute! 


And I see that noone got my Planet of the Apes reference . . .


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> cute!
> 
> 
> And I see that noone got my Planet of the Apes reference . . .



It is a gorgeous picture and I've never seen the movie!


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> It is a gorgeous picture and I've never seen the movie!




u should see it. very iconic.

i just realized that the slate is a perfect match for this wallet.


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Cutest Vera Bradley trio ever!


 


seton said:


> cute!
> 
> 
> And I see that noone got my Planet of the Apes reference . . .






Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> cute!
> 
> 
> And I see that noone got my Planet of the Apes reference . . .


 
LOL............and I have seen the movie.  How did I miss that?  LOL


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> u should see it. very iconic.
> 
> i just realized that the slate is a perfect match for this wallet.




It is a perfect match!!!  Wow, you are making me fall in love with the Slate color, think I will add this lovely color to my wish list...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying medium SH LP gunmetal with Vera Bradley trio inside (like a ray of sunshine)!



Awwww.... now I'm lusting after this combi!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> i just realized that the slate is a perfect match for this wallet.



The Slate is absolutely gorgeous! Tough call for me now to decide between this and gunmetal.  Hmmm....


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> The Slate is absolutely gorgeous! Tough call for me now to decide between this and gunmetal.  Hmmm....



get both like I did.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> get both like I did.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> The Slate is absolutely gorgeous! Tough call for me now to decide between this and gunmetal.  Hmmm....


I agree with Seton, get both!!!!!!


----------



## Jenniedel

First time to bring my Sarah Morris LP to work.


----------



## seton

Jenniedel said:


> First time to bring my Sarah Morris LP to work.
> View attachment 2836608



gorgeous!
is dat Laduree new? i was just in there last wk and didnt see it.


----------



## Jenniedel

seton said:


> gorgeous!
> is dat Laduree new? i was just in there last wk and didnt see it.




Thanks! Yes, got it 2 weeks ago at the Champs Élysées store just beside Longchamp. Wasn't able to resist!


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> First time to bring my Sarah Morris LP to work.
> View attachment 2836608


Beautiful, gorgeous color, and love the Laduree!!!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## seton

Jenniedel said:


> Thanks! Yes, got it 2 weeks ago at the Champs Élysées store just beside Longchamp. Wasn't able to resist!



ok, I just checked and that is LE Xmas. My local Laduree is so lame. They dont even have the makeup line.


----------



## thedseer

Jenniedel said:


> First time to bring my Sarah Morris LP to work.
> View attachment 2836608



Oh, this is just gorgeous!


----------



## Barcino

cheidel said:


> Carrying medium SH LP gunmetal with Vera Bradley trio inside (like a ray of sunshine)!


I love this!   I just bought the Large in gunmetal on a whim at Harrods at the airport in London because it was such a good deal and I needed another carry on and I wasn't sure I got the right color.   It seems like such a great neutral but man I love so many colors.   Love yours here!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> get both like I did.



Awww.... enabler alert! But that's sound advice.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I agree with Seton, get both!!!!!!



Lol! I'm still on Ban island. Hahahaha


----------



## cheidel

Barcino said:


> I love this!   I just bought the Large in gunmetal on a whim at Harrods at the airport in London because it was such a good deal and I needed another carry on and I wasn't sure I got the right color.   It seems like such a great neutral but man I love so many colors.   Love yours here!


Thank you very much!  Congrats on your large gunmetal, it is a lovely color!  BTW, my husband just bought the large LH gunmetal LP for me for Christmas.  It should be delivered today, and I'm so excited!!!  The large travel tote in gunmetal is also on my wish list for my next carry on.


----------



## Jenniedel

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, gorgeous color, and love the Laduree!!!!!  Enjoy!



Thank you! When I saw the Laduree charm I thought I just gotta have it lol! 



seton said:


> ok, I just checked and that is LE Xmas. My local Laduree is so lame. They dont even have the makeup line.



I didn't know it was LE when I bought it. I only learned from Instagram posts lol. At least there's a Laduree near you. 



thedseer said:


> Oh, this is just gorgeous!



Thank you, thedseer! I love it!


----------



## Jenniedel

cheidel said:


> Thank you very much!  Congrats on your large gunmetal, it is a lovely color!  BTW, my husband just bought the large LH gunmetal LP for me for Christmas.  It should be delivered today, and I'm so excited!!!  The large travel tote in gunmetal is also on my wish list for my next carry on.




Yey, aren't we on a roll this season?! Congrats & merry Christmas!


----------



## cheidel

Christmas present from DH!!!!!    Large LH LP gunmetal with Eiffel Tower key chain on zipper pull.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Christmas present from DH!!!!!    Large LH LP gunmetal with Eiffel Tower key chain on zipper pull.



Absolutely gorgeous! I love the initials on the flap. Uniquely yours! I'm sure you will smile whenever you carry it! Congratulations and so sweet of DH too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Christmas present from DH!!!!!    Large LH LP gunmetal with Eiffel Tower key chain on zipper pull.



Just wondering,  did you have a chance to choose the colour of your initials or it is by default?


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Just wondering,  did you have a chance to choose the colour of your initials or it is by default?


Thank you so much, yes this one is very special.    They said the embossing matches the hardware.


----------



## Mama20

cheidel said:


> Christmas present from DH!!!!!    Large LH LP gunmetal with Eiffel Tower key chain on zipper pull.



I haven't been on tpf in awhile,  but popped in and wanted to say congrats!  Love the color and initials on it!

Ps.  Just cut tags today on black large planetes ordered last month I think?    Now back to thinking LC wishlist...and that's why I've tried not to check out tpf  !!!!


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> I haven't been on tpf in awhile,  but popped in and wanted to say congrats!  Love the color and initials on it!
> 
> Ps.  Just cut tags today on black large planetes ordered last month I think?    Now back to thinking LC wishlist...and that's why I've tried not to check out tpf  !!!!


Enjoy your black Planetes......bag twins!


----------



## Barcino

Love seeing all the bags.  I got a large gunmetal on a whim at the Harrods London airport for 90 dollars or so.  Now I'm elsewhere in Europe and I think k I'm going to get another one in a different color -  or two!


----------



## Barcino

BTW I didn't know a thing about them and I'm already in love!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Barcino said:


> BTW I didn't know a thing about them and I'm already in love!!




Welcome to the club! They are very addictive!


----------



## SofiaC

MahoganyQT said:


> My new LM metal &#128525;
> View attachment 2824960


So classy! Now u make me want one too.


----------



## SofiaC

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love it! And that angel looks so adorable!


----------



## MahoganyQT

SofiaC said:


> So classy! Now u make me want one too.




Thanks! It's a great bag!


----------



## mills

Mama20 said:


> I haven't been on tpf in awhile,  but popped in and wanted to say congrats!  Love the color and initials on it!
> 
> Ps.  Just cut tags today on black large planetes ordered last month I think?    Now back to thinking LC wishlist...and that's why I've tried not to check out tpf  !!!!



I so know what you're talking about! TPF certainly feeds the addiction, but I love it anyway. Not so much my credit card


----------



## Esquared72

LH in Red on a rainy Christmas Eve


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> LH in Red on a rainy Christmas Eve



Great color for Christmas!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> LH in Red on a rainy Christmas Eve


Gorgeous red, such a perfect choice to carry during the Holiday Season!


----------



## lizziejean3

LH Red dressed up for Christmas Eve!


----------



## Rumbabird

My custom Le Pliage.  Great on a cold rainy day like today!


----------



## Rumbabird

seton said:


> "Oh  my God. I'm back. I'm home. All the time, it was... We finally, really  did it ... You Maniacs! You blew it up! Ah, d@mn you! God d@mn you all  to . . . !"



Ooohh I love the Planet of the Apes reference!  Too funny


----------



## Rumbabird

seton said:


> "Oh  my God. I'm back. I'm home. All the time, it was... We finally, really  did it ... You Maniacs! You blew it up! Ah, d@mn you! God d@mn you all  to . . . !"





seton said:


> cute!
> 
> 
> And I see that noone got my Planet of the Apes reference . . .



I did.  Probably 'cause I remember that beach scene with Mr. Heston made such an impression on me!!  Very witty photo Seton!


----------



## Rumbabird

cheidel said:


> Christmas present from DH!!!!!    Large LH LP gunmetal with Eiffel Tower key chain on zipper pull.



Oh I love your keychain Eiffel Tower Cheidel.  Would you mind sharing where you got it?


----------



## cheidel

lizziejean3 said:


> LH Red dressed up for Christmas Eve!


So pretty, and the scarf looks greaat with it!!!  Lovely color!


----------



## cheidel

Rumbabird said:


> View attachment 2841461
> 
> 
> My custom Le Pliage.  Great on a cold rainy day like today!


Love your personalized bag, nice color choice!  It it black and papier?


----------



## EGBDF

Rumbabird said:


> View attachment 2841461
> 
> 
> My custom Le Pliage.  Great on a cold rainy day like today!



I really like this combination!


----------



## cheidel

Rumbabird said:


> Oh I love your keychain Eiffel Tower Cheidel.  Would you mind sharing where you got it?


Thank you!  A Seller on eBay gave me the Eiffel keychain as a free gift.  But I have seen lots of them for sale on eBay in many colors.


----------



## Rumbabird

cheidel said:


> Love your personalized bag, nice color choice!  It it black and papier?




Thanks you Cheidel!  It's gun metal and papier, bronze HW.  Decided not to get it embossed/engraved.  It took a while for it to arrive, but I think it was worth it.  I haven't measured it, but I believe the handles are a little longer than the regular long handles, and the bag seems a little bigger.  Made in France.  The fabric seems to have more of a sheen than the regular bags, but that might just be my imagination.


----------



## cheidel

Rumbabird said:


> Thanks you Cheidel!  It's gun metal and papier, bronze HW.  Decided not to get it embossed/engraved.  It took a while for it to arrive, but I think it was worth it.  I haven't measured it, but I believe the handles are a little longer than the regular long handles, and the bag seems a little bigger.  Made in France.  The fabric seems to have more of a sheen than the regular bags, but that might just be my imagination.


Great color and hardware choice.  I was told the customized bag is larger than the large LH Le Pliage, so the handles probably are longer.  Enjoy and Happy Holidays!


----------



## seton

Rumbabird said:


> View attachment 2841461
> 
> 
> My custom Le Pliage.  Great on a cold rainy day like today!



I love the combo u picked. Very stylish!





Rumbabird said:


> I did.  Probably 'cause I remember that beach scene with Mr. Heston made such an impression on me!!  Very witty photo Seton!



Yay, TY! I think I scared everyone else with Mr. Heston's profanity!


----------



## Rumbabird

EGBDF said:


> I really like this combination!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large LH gunmetal LP today!


----------



## Mama20

cheidel said:


> Carrying large LH gunmetal LP today!



Love this color!


----------



## lizziejean3

Large LH LP in Dark Red.  Perfect for shopping with a friend.


----------



## Mama20

lizziejean3 said:


> Large LH LP in Dark Red.  Perfect for shopping with a friend.



Love the red!  if I didn't already have a red tote I'd get one...maybe someday   Ohhhhh maybe a mini in red!


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> Love this color!




Thank you!  This color goes with everything, a great neutral!


----------



## cheidel

lizziejean3 said:


> Large LH LP in Dark Red.  Perfect for shopping with a friend.


 
Such a bright pretty red, lovely with the scarf!


----------



## thedseer

cheidel said:


> Carrying large LH gunmetal LP today!



So pretty-next on my list!


----------



## cheidel

thedseer said:


> So pretty-next on my list!


Thank you!  It's like a beautiful charcoal grey, and will hide any stains well.


----------



## lanit

Headed to football game - LC leather (cannot remember the name) in Paprika.
Happy New Year all!


----------



## seton

lanit said:


> Headed to football game - LC leather (cannot remember the name) in Paprika.
> Happy New Year all!



HNY to you too, darling *lanit*! 
Good luck against those Terrapins!

I've been wanting a Paprika bag too but dunno which one to go for. Help a sista out, plz?

Thinking this clutch or the briefcase (which I would carry like a K Lakis 35 with the many zippers side out). Which is more moi? Or should I do that Pliage style like yours?


----------



## thedseer

lanit said:


> Headed to football game - LC leather (cannot remember the name) in Paprika.
> Happy New Year all!



Uh oh - I see we are rivals!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> HNY to you too, darling *lanit*!
> Good luck against those Terrapins!
> 
> I've been wanting a Paprika bag too but dunno which one to go for. Help a sista out, plz?
> 
> Thinking this clutch or the briefcase (which I would carry like a K Lakis 35 with the many zippers side out). Which is more moi? Or should I do that Pliage style like yours?


Both pieces are very nice, but that clutch is lovely!!!!!


----------



## lanit

seton said:


> HNY to you too, darling *lanit*!
> Good luck against those Terrapins!
> 
> I've been wanting a Paprika bag too but dunno which one to go for. Help a sista out, plz?
> 
> Thinking this clutch or the briefcase (which I would carry like a K Lakis 35 with the many zippers side out). Which is more moi? Or should I do that Pliage style like yours?



Hello dear, I think you have got the Orange planete and Pliage covered, so it is the clutch or the zippered tote, which seems absolutely fascinating to look at. All those zippers are totally cool! How big is it, and if it is flat, I want to see this bag! Though the clutch is quite versatile, it would go with cream, white, grey, denim and beiges which always look great on you. Plus you can throw this in a Pliage now and then for travel as well. It depends on if you need a work bag, I'd conseder this but also look at other colors. Paprika is clearer than H Potiron, and I like it a lot as a pop color but not sure in a work tote if it is too much color? It looks gorgeous in your photo though. What is the name of is zippered briefcase tote?



thedseer said:


> Uh oh - I see we are rivals!


----------



## lanit

thedseer said:


> Uh oh - I see we are rivals!



It was a long game night for us dear. Spent most of the time indoors with cocoa as the weather was pretty darned cold with biting winds. We will take the last win of the year.


----------



## lanit

seton said:


> HNY to you too, darling *lanit*!
> Good luck against those Terrapins!
> 
> I've been wanting a Paprika bag too but dunno which one to go for. Help a sista out, plz?
> 
> Thinking this clutch or the briefcase (which I would carry like a K Lakis 35 with the many zippers side out). Which is more moi? Or should I do that Pliage style like yours?


On second thought, that briefcase is pretty darn special in Paprika. The clutch is oh so lovely with the horse and rider embossed! Let us know what you decide!


----------



## thedseer

lanit said:


> It was a long game night for us dear. Spent most of the time indoors with cocoa as the weather was pretty darned cold with biting winds. We will take the last win of the year.



You guys played great! Very windy game-glad you were able to stay warm inside.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Both pieces are very nice, but that clutch is lovely!!!!!



TY 



lanit said:


> Hello dear, I think you have got the Orange planete and Pliage covered, so it is the clutch or the zippered tote, which seems absolutely fascinating to look at. All those zippers are totally cool! How big is it, and if it is flat, I want to see this bag! Though the clutch is quite versatile, it would go with cream, white, grey, denim and beiges which always look great on you. Plus you can throw this in a Pliage now and then for travel as well. It depends on if you need a work bag, I'd conseder this but also look at other colors. Paprika is clearer than H Potiron, and I like it a lot as a pop color but not sure in a work tote if it is too much color? It looks gorgeous in your photo though. What is the name of is zippered briefcase tote?




The briefcase is just called "Le Foulonne Briefcase". LC is so descriptive with their names, no?  It's a manbag, baby, and is in the manbag section. That's why I would only be interested in Paprika since it looks too much like a manbag in most colors.

It is not flat, alas. It has the same dimensions as a K35 but no strap so I would smoosh it up and wear it like a K Flat to make it look smaller and less like a manbag. You can see that it is already slouchy in my pic.


----------



## lanit

LOL - *Manbag*....you are hilarious. :lolots:In fact the paprika leather bag that I have is also Foulonne line and it great - doesn't have seams like the leather pliage and light as a feather to carry. Let me check out this manbag. Is it heavy in weight then?

Ok just checked it out and I think you should get this one dear. It looks terrific if the weight is not too heavy. It appears like a messenger in front, but you could rock it with the zipper side out. Price is great too! 

Here is a shot of what I am carrying and wearing tote-wise today so as to avoid being off topic! And chiffon scarf was on sale too. Much easier on the wallet than those darn H moussies.


----------



## lanit

thedseer said:


> You guys played great! Very windy game-glad you were able to stay warm inside.


I hope you enjoyed the evening as well *thedseer*. Looking forward to a break from football for spring though.


----------



## thedseer

lanit said:


> LOL - *Manbag*....you are hilarious. :lolots:In fact the paprika leather bag that I have is also Foulonne line and it great - doesn't have seams like the leather pliage and light as a feather to carry. Let me check out this manbag. Is it heavy in weight then?
> 
> Ok just checked it out and I think you should get this one dear. It looks terrific if the weight is not too heavy. It appears like a messenger in front, but you could rock it with the zipper side out. Price is great too!
> 
> Here is a shot of what I am carrying and wearing tote-wise today so as to avoid being off topic! And chiffon scarf was on sale too. Much easier on the wallet than those darn H moussies.



Pretty scarves and bag!






lanit said:


> I hope you enjoyed the evening as well *thedseer*. Looking forward to a break from football for spring though.



Thanks! Luckily we had a nice nail biter basketball win earlier yesterday evening. Hopefully football will be better next year


----------



## cheidel

lanit said:


> LOL - *Manbag*....you are hilarious. :lolots:In fact the paprika leather bag that I have is also Foulonne line and it great - doesn't have seams like the leather pliage and light as a feather to carry. Let me check out this manbag. Is it heavy in weight then?
> 
> Ok just checked it out and I think you should get this one dear. It looks terrific if the weight is not too heavy. It appears like a messenger in front, but you could rock it with the zipper side out. Price is great too!
> 
> Here is a shot of what I am carrying and wearing tote-wise today so as to avoid being off topic! And chiffon scarf was on sale too. Much easier on the wallet than those darn H moussies.


Stunning bag and the scarf looks perfect with it!! Both are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large LH LM Metal gold today!!!


----------



## thedseer

cheidel said:


> Carrying large LH LM Metal gold today!!!



Pretty! Love the metal bags.


----------



## seton

lanit said:


> LOL - *Manbag*....you are hilarious. :lolots:In fact the paprika leather bag that I have is also Foulonne line and it great - doesn't have seams like the leather pliage and light as a feather to carry. Let me check out this manbag. Is it heavy in weight then?
> 
> Ok just checked it out and I think you should get this one dear. It looks terrific if the weight is not too heavy. It appears like a messenger in front, but you could rock it with the zipper side out. Price is great too!
> 
> Here is a shot of what I am carrying and wearing tote-wise today so as to avoid being off topic! And chiffon scarf was on sale too. Much easier on the wallet than those darn H moussies.



the briefcase isnt that heavy. it doesnt have much structure to it so relatively light for the size.

I like ur Pantheres chiffon scarf. 
Must. Resist. Especially since I have a Pantheres 1899 and it would be too matchymatchy.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Carrying large LH LM Metal gold today!!!



Shiny, golden sun! Love it!


----------



## lanit

cheidel said:


> Carrying large LH LM Metal gold today!!!



Very chic cheidel! 



seton said:


> the briefcase isnt that heavy. it doesnt have much structure to it so relatively light for the size.
> 
> I like ur Pantheres chiffon scarf.
> Must. Resist. Especially since I have a Pantheres 1899 and it would be too matchymatchy.



Yes indeed, too much of a good thing. The scarf was at the last sale and I figured I already spent too much on a bag and umbrella.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying large LH LM Metal gold today!!!



Lovely Goldie! Makes me think of my MLH!


----------



## cheidel

thedseer said:


> Pretty! Love the metal bags.


 


Glitter_pixie said:


> Shiny, golden sun! Love it!


 


lanit said:


> Very chic cheidel!
> 
> 
> Thank you all....!!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely Goldie! Makes me think of my MLH!


Thank you!


----------



## hitt

I have been using my LP Cuir Medium Amethyst. When I first purchased it, it was already slouchy and I haven't felt the need to baby it too much. I do get scared of scratching it against sharp things. 

I slipped my UrbanEar headphones because it looked like a perfect photo addition.


----------



## Marielle80

Because of all the rain I carried my large Le Pliage in Bilberry.


----------



## seton

slate 1899
paprika foulonne
poppy cuir

an orange burst on a rainy day


----------



## lanit

seton said:


> slate 1899
> paprika foulonne
> poppy cuir
> 
> an orange burst on a rainy day



That Paprika looks smashing in there! So glad you added that to your LC collection!


----------



## seton

lanit said:


> That Paprika looks smashing in there! So glad you added that to your LC collection!



TY. I picked up my manbag and used it today since I had business meetings all day. Wore it w/ a cross body strap and it was perfect for my needs. Everyone was like - didja get a new H bag again? LOL.


----------



## mills

seton said:


> TY. I picked up my manbag and used it today since I had business meetings all day. Wore it w/ a cross body strap and it was perfect for my needs. Everyone was like - didja get a new H bag again? LOL.



Oops yay, pic?


----------



## lanit

seton said:


> slate 1899
> paprika foulonne
> poppy cuir
> 
> an orange burst on a rainy day





seton said:


> TY. I picked up my manbag and used it today since I had business meetings all day. Wore it w/ a cross body strap and it was perfect for my needs. Everyone was like - didja get a new H bag again? LOL.



LOL - ok - you've gotta share a pic soon dear!  So...you got BOTH the clutch and the manbag!!!


----------



## seton

lanit said:


> LOL - ok - you've gotta share a pic soon dear!  So...you got BOTH the clutch and the manbag!!!



No, the clutch hasnt even arrived in the stores yet. That was my travel wallet that I had for a while. Let me see if i can find pic . . . here it is




Ok, I took a pic while I was waiting for the elvators. It didnt come out but since you all insist . . . that white thing was a notice on the wall. It was crammed full with my stuff so does not look smooshed at ALL.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> No, the clutch hasnt even arrived in the stores yet. That was my travel wallet that I had for a while. Let me see if i can find pic . . . here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I took a pic while I was waiting for the elvators. It didnt come out but since you all insist . . . that white thing was a notice on the wall. It was crammed full with my stuff so does not look smooshed at ALL.



It looks great and very functional!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> No, the clutch hasnt even arrived in the stores yet. That was my travel wallet that I had for a while. Let me see if i can find pic . . . here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I took a pic while I was waiting for the elvators. It didnt come out but since you all insist . . . that white thing was a notice on the wall. It was crammed full with my stuff so does not look smooshed at ALL.


Love the manbag, looks great on you!!!  I think the zippers make it unique!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I carried two today. A small red LePliage and a mini teal tote.


----------



## mills

seton said:


> No, the clutch hasnt even arrived in the stores yet. That was my travel wallet that I had for a while. Let me see if i can find pic . . . here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I took a pic while I was waiting for the elvators. It didnt come out but since you all insist . . . that white thing was a notice on the wall. It was crammed full with my stuff so does not look smooshed at ALL.



Great work bag! I don't think it looks manbagish really.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried two today. A small red LePliage and a mini teal tote.
> 
> View attachment 2852668
> 
> 
> View attachment 2852669


 


Love that red................!!!!!!


----------



## Never Enuf

Gorgeous!!!!
I'm on the fence about this bag. Is the hardware silver? I ordered the Au Sultan in Poppy and it has gunmetal hardware so was wondering about the Paprika. 
Also, if you don't mind me asking, what cross body strap are you using?


----------



## Never Enuf

Seton, I meant the above comment for you. I thought I had quoted your post, but apparently not.


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> It looks great and very functional!





cheidel said:


> Love the manbag, looks great on you!!!  I think the zippers make it unique!!!





mills said:


> Great work bag! I don't think it looks manbagish really.





Never Enuf said:


> Gorgeous!!!!
> I'm on the fence about this bag. Is the hardware silver? I ordered the Au Sultan in Poppy and it has gunmetal hardware so was wondering about the Paprika.
> Also, if you don't mind me asking, what cross body strap are you using?



 all

*Enuf* - the HW is silver-tone. I am using a LC strap with it so if your Sultan came with one, you could probably use it on there. If not, pleanty of places to buy one. LMK if u need links.


----------



## Never Enuf

seton said:


> all
> 
> *Enuf* - the HW is silver-tone. I am using a LC strap with it so if your Sultan came with one, you could probably use it on there. If not, pleanty of places to buy one. LMK if u need links.




Thanks Seton! I would really appreciate some links to the straps. My Au Sultan is a handheld one and has no long strap.


----------



## seton

Never Enuf said:


> Thanks Seton! I would really appreciate some links to the straps. My Au Sultan is a handheld one and has no long strap.



You can order custom straps right down to color HW here:

http://www.mautto.com/

Or if you prefer a cotton webbing (canvas) strap, I bought one on Etsy for $15. It was a natural color so I bought some dye from the supermarket and dyed it a matching color. I initially asked Mautto but they said that they didnt sell canvas straps (at that time).


----------



## Never Enuf

Thanks!!!!!!
You really do know everything &#128515;


----------



## SofiaC

cheidel said:


> Love that red................!!!!!!


+ 1


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Love that red................!!!!!!





SofiaC said:


> + 1


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The picture says it all. Perfect for rushing around mad human traffic to get my errands done. It had been raining a lot and I stuffed it max with raingear and a 600ml waterbottle. I used a bag organiser and in a way, it took up space but I was in a way glad that I need not fish around for ny wallet.

Color looks a bit washed out but it is actually the gorgeous bilberry which is awesomely dark. My phone camera doesn't capture purples well.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> The picture says it all. Perfect for rushing around mad human traffic to get my errands done. It had been raining a lot and I stuffed it max with raingear and a 600ml waterbottle. I used a bag organiser and in a way, it took up space but I was in a way glad that I need not fish around for ny wallet.
> 
> Color looks a bit washed out but it is actually the gorgeous bilberry which is awesomely dark. My phone camera doesn't capture purples well.




you are so on trend. love all the phone camera graphics.


----------



## lanit

I carried Ms. Paprika Folonne yesterday - these bags are perfect for the damp weather. No worries about rain on leather at all.


----------



## EGBDF

lanit said:


> I carried Ms. Paprika Folonne yesterday - these bags are perfect for the damp weather. No worries about rain on leather at all.



Gorgeous combo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> you are so on trend. love all the phone camera graphics.



Thought I'll dress up the pic a bit. Using Line Camera app, the one-all "kawaii" pic editing app.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lanit said:


> I carried Ms. Paprika Folonne yesterday - these bags are perfect for the damp weather. No worries about rain on leather at all.



Gorgeous and so chic with the scarf! I love the color combo.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> The picture says it all. Perfect for rushing around mad human traffic to get my errands done. It had been raining a lot and I stuffed it max with raingear and a 600ml waterbottle. I used a bag organiser and in a way, it took up space but I was in a way glad that I need not fish around for ny wallet.
> 
> Color looks a bit washed out but it is actually the gorgeous bilberry which is awesomely dark. My phone camera doesn't capture purples well.


Lovely, so convenient to use when rushing around.  Love the bilberry, can't wait to add that color!


----------



## cheidel

lanit said:


> I carried Ms. Paprika Folonne yesterday - these bags are perfect for the damp weather. No worries about rain on leather at all.


Beautiful...and the scarf is perfect!!!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I carried this lovely girl today.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried this lovely girl today.
> View attachment 2857895


Looking good, lovely color!!!


----------



## mills

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried this lovely girl today.
> View attachment 2857895



Oh yep looking great. I'm really loving the size in that it's not tiny. Looks so good!


----------



## mills

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried this lovely girl today.
> View attachment 2857895



Can I also ask, is it at all possible to shorten the strap so it could be worn hobo style as well as the longer option?


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large LH LP gunmetal at the Library on this rainy day!  :rain:


----------



## klatte

Black LP Cuir 

Ps: @cheidel love your gunmetal LP


----------



## cheidel

klatte said:


> Black LP Cuir
> 
> Ps: @cheidel love your gunmetal LP


Thank you!  She loves the rain....


----------



## lanit

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous combo!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous and so chic with the scarf! I love the color combo.





cheidel said:


> Beautiful...and the scarf is perfect!!!!!



Thank you EGBDF, frenzied and cheidel! 



Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried this lovely girl today.
> View attachment 2857895



A beautiful red bag is so eye catching and stylish!



cheidel said:


> Carrying large LH LP gunmetal at the Library on this rainy day!  :rain:



I had a very hard time walking away from the gunmetal on my last visit to LC store cheidel. I had to keep reminding myself of the three other pliages that have not been getting enough use. It is the perfect neutral color way and looks great as your go to bag.


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large black Planetes today, and wearing my favorite winter scarf!


----------



## cheidel

lanit said:


> Thank you EGBDF, frenzied and cheidel!
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful red bag is so eye catching and stylish!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a very hard time walking away from the gunmetal on my last visit to LC store cheidel. I had to keep reminding myself of the three other pliages that have not been getting enough use. It is the perfect neutral color way and looks great as your go to bag.


 
Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying large black Planetes today, and wearing my favorite winter scarf!



Goodness! That is one gorgeous scarf, C!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying large LH LP gunmetal at the Library on this rainy day!  :rain:



Loving it! And in this pic, it seems to have a slight blue hue to it. Awesome!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Goodness! That is one gorgeous scarf, C!


 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving it! And in this pic, it seems to have a slight blue hue to it. Awesome!


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## flik

cheidel said:


> Carrying large black Planetes today, and wearing my favorite winter scarf!



Very very nice!!


----------



## ellah012

Carrying my large LP in bilberry today


----------



## cheidel

ellah012 said:


> Carrying my large LP in bilberry today




Very pretty, and cute charm.  Bilberry is next on my wish list!


----------



## cheidel

flik said:


> Very very nice!!




Thank you!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Sorry for the multiple replies. I am catching up from a week of business traveling and just STUFF! I don't want to miss all these great posts.



mills said:


> Oh yep looking great. I'm really loving the size in that it's not tiny. Looks so good!





mills said:


> Can I also ask, is it at all possible to shorten the strap so it could be worn hobo style as well as the longer option?



*mills*: Thanks! When I first laid eyes on this girl, I thought, "Oh, she's pretty big!" She is big but not overwhelming. I can fit lots and the stuff inside doesn't get lost because the gorgeous leather just sort of hugs it all in.

And thank you so much about mentioning the hobo style! I've been wearing her primarily as a crossbody and shoulder bag and entirely forgot that she can be worn as a hobo. I'll post some photos of her worn like this in a bit. 




cheidel said:


> Carrying large LH LP gunmetal at the Library on this rainy day!  :rain:



*cheidel *, I love this color! I saw it at Nordstroms and was so tempted to buy it in the large but was being good. I may have to pick one in this color pretty soon.


lanit said:


> A beautiful red bag is so eye catching and stylish!



Thank you, *lanit*! I feel really great when I'm wearing it!



cheidel said:


> Carrying large black Planetes today, and wearing my favorite winter scarf!


 



ellah012 said:


> Carrying my large LP in bilberry today


 So tempted by the bilberry color...you're not making it any easier *ellah012*!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Here's the Balzane Roots Hobo worn as a hobo. I removed one strap and then set her as short as I could.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's the Balzane Roots Hobo worn as a hobo. I removed one strap and then set her as short as I could.
> 
> View attachment 2863377
> 
> View attachment 2863378


Gorgeous, very lovely color!!!  Looks great on you!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Sorry for the multiple replies. I am catching up from a week of business traveling and just STUFF! I don't want to miss all these great posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mills*: Thanks! When I first laid eyes on this girl, I thought, "Oh, she's pretty big!" She is big but not overwhelming. I can fit lots and the stuff inside doesn't get lost because the gorgeous leather just sort of hugs it all in.
> 
> And thank you so much about mentioning the hobo style! I've been wearing her primarily as a crossbody and shoulder bag and entirely forgot that she can be worn as a hobo. I'll post some photos of her worn like this in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cheidel *, I love this color! I saw it at Nordstroms and was so tempted to buy it in the large but was being good. I may have to pick one in this color pretty soon.
> 
> 
> Thank you, *lanit*! I feel really great when I'm wearing it!
> 
> 
> 
> So tempted by the bilberry color...you're not making it any easier *ellah012*!


You are so kind, thank you very much!!!  You would love the gunmetal!


----------



## SofiaC

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's the Balzane Roots Hobo worn as a hobo. I removed one strap and then set her as short as I could.
> 
> View attachment 2863377
> 
> View attachment 2863378


I love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ellah012 said:


> Carrying my large LP in bilberry today



Gorgeous bilberry as ever and what a cute bear accessory!


----------



## cheidel

ellah012 said:


> Carrying my large LP in bilberry today




Lovely, next on my wish list!


----------



## mills

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's the Balzane Roots Hobo worn as a hobo. I removed one strap and then set her as short as I could.
> 
> View attachment 2863377
> 
> View attachment 2863378



Just as I imagined it and I absolutely love it!!


----------



## ellah012

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, and cute charm.  Bilberry is next on my wish list!



Thank you!  Can't wait to yours when you check it off your wishlist.



Glitter_pixie said:


> Sorry for the multiple replies. I am catching up from a week of business traveling and just STUFF! I don't want to miss all these great posts.
> 
> So tempted by the bilberry color...you're not making it any easier *ellah012*!



Bilberry is such a lovely color XD it's dark but not black,   get it!!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous bilberry as ever and what a cute bear accessory!



Thanks  the bear's name is Arnold,


----------



## princess_xoxo

*Longchamp Le Pliage Mini Tote*


----------



## pandorabox

My little softie.


----------



## pandorabox

princess_xoxo said:


> *Longchamp Le Pliage Mini Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865612




You pack like me! What is that piece with the coffee?


----------



## princess_xoxo

pandorabox said:


> You pack like me! What is that piece with the coffee?




It's my little wallet!


----------



## pandorabox

princess_xoxo said:


> It's my little wallet!


It's so cute. Careful I might take it from you. Lol. And your profile pic - those are hobo wallets. I am interested in trying those. But waiting till I get my new phone first. Lol.


----------



## cheidel

princess_xoxo said:


> *Longchamp Le Pliage Mini Tote*
> 
> View attachment 2865612




Gunmetal LP?  So cute!!!  BTW what is the piece with the coffee cup?  Love it!!


----------



## cheidel

pandorabox said:


> My little softie.
> 
> View attachment 2865619
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865620




Lovely, lovely....enjoy!!!!


----------



## cheidel

princess_xoxo said:


> It's my little wallet!




Oh, what name brand if you don't mind my asking or where did you purchase?  I am a coffee lover, and that wallet is so cute!


----------



## pandorabox

cheidel said:


> Lovely, lovely....enjoy!!!!



Awwww thank you. I certainly do!


----------



## princess_xoxo

cheidel said:


> Oh, what name brand if you don't mind my asking or where did you purchase?  I am a coffee lover, and that wallet is so cute!



It was both purchased & made by Target. 
It was on sale for $2.99, so I snatched it up!


----------



## cheidel

princess_xoxo said:


> It was both purchased & made by Target.
> It was on sale for $2.99, so I snatched it up!


Wow, great deal....so cute!  Thanks!


----------



## pandorabox

cheidel said:


> Carrying large black Planetes today, and wearing my favorite winter scarf!


Oh I love!!! Nice scarf as well. Where is it from might I ask?


----------



## pandorabox

princess_xoxo said:


> it was both purchased & made by target.
> It was on sale for $2.99, so i snatched it up!



Wowsa!!! We love target. Lol


----------



## pandorabox

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried this lovely girl today.
> View attachment 2857895


Wow wow wow. Looks sexy!


----------



## cheidel

pandorabox said:


> Oh I love!!! Nice scarf as well. Where is it from might I ask?


Thank you!  I bought the scarf from a vendor at the Helen Brett Jewelry Show.  It's held at the Convention Center here in New Orleans 4 times a year, a huge show with about 500 vendors!!  It literally takes two days to see everything there!


----------



## pandorabox

cheidel said:


> Thank you!  I bought the scarf from a vendor at the Helen Brett Jewelry Show.  It's held at the Convention Center here in New Orleans 4 times a year, a huge show with about 500 vendors!!  It literally takes two days to see everything there!



Wow. That sounds like a fun time. .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thank you!  I bought the scarf from a vendor at the Helen Brett Jewelry Show.  It's held at the Convention Center here in New Orleans 4 times a year, a huge show with about 500 vendors!!  It literally takes two days to see everything there!



I love such shows. Wish we had one here.


----------



## cheidel

pandorabox said:


> Wow. That sounds like a fun time. .


 


frenziedhandbag said:


> I love such shows. Wish we had one here.


 
The best thing is, it's not just jewelry.  There are shoes, clothes, china, cookware, children's clothes, plants, jewelry, designer perfume, household decor, floral arrangements, oriental rugs, linen, designer handbags, small leather goods, etc.  All at cheap/reasonable prices.  It's mainly for business owners, and I always go with a friend who owns a boutique.  Such fun!!!  The first time I went there with her about 6 years ago, I went crazy....I bought so much, I had to make two trips to the car to carry it all...!!!  LOL


----------



## pandorabox

cheidel said:


> The best thing is, it's not just jewelry.  There are shoes, clothes, china, cookware, children's clothes, plants, jewelry, designer perfume, household decor, floral arrangements, oriental rugs, linen, designer handbags, small leather goods, etc.  All at cheap/reasonable prices.  It's mainly for business owners, and I always go with a friend who owns a boutique.  Such fun!!!  The first time I went there with her about 6 years ago, I went crazy....I bought so much, I had to make two trips to the car to carry it all...!!!  LOL


Lol. That's awesome. Sounds really fun. Always good when you have a friend who has the in there.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> The best thing is, it's not just jewelry.  There are shoes, clothes, china, cookware, children's clothes, plants, jewelry, designer perfume, household decor, floral arrangements, oriental rugs, linen, designer handbags, small leather goods, etc.  All at cheap/reasonable prices.  It's mainly for business owners, and I always go with a friend who owns a boutique.  Such fun!!!  The first time I went there with her about 6 years ago, I went crazy....I bought so much, I had to make two trips to the car to carry it all...!!!  LOL



I can imagine! The prices must be really good. We have a beauty show in my country but mainly beauty products, skincare, aromatherapy etc. I have missed out on it in recent years but wonder if I can try to attend this year.


----------



## klatte

Carrying my small LP Cuir Navy today


----------



## cheidel

klatte said:


> Carrying my small LP Cuir Navy today
> View attachment 2868289




Very pretty, love that navy!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying medium SH gunmetal today!!!  The organizer adds pockets and structure.


----------



## Minne Bags

klatte said:


> Carrying my small LP Cuir Navy today
> View attachment 2868289




Lovely!


----------



## Minne Bags

cheidel said:


> Carrying medium SH gunmetal today!!!  The organizer adds pockets and structure.




Hey Cheidel: I love the monogram. So pretty!


----------



## flik

First time out today for my new LH LP medium in lilac.


----------



## cheidel

Minne Bags said:


> Hey Cheidel: I love the monogram. So pretty!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Esquared72

Mmmmm...Chocolate


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Mmmmm...Chocolate


Very pretty deep, rich chocolate!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

klatte said:


> Carrying my small LP Cuir Navy today
> View attachment 2868289



I love the rich dark color! Pls LC, make the straps adjustable so that I can get one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying medium SH gunmetal today!!!  The organizer adds pockets and structure.



I just love how the embossing looks on her. Can't wait to see Ms Camel!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Mmmmm...Chocolate



Mmmmmm.... yummy! &#127851;


----------



## cheidel

Large LH camel LP!!!


----------



## Jenniedel

Sarah Morris blue with my deliciously red LP Cuir ballerines!


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> Sarah Morris blue with my deliciously red LP Cuir ballerines!
> View attachment 2871659


Gorgeous SM bag, lovely ballet flats!!!


----------



## EGBDF

Jenniedel said:


> Sarah Morris blue with my deliciously red LP Cuir ballerines!
> View attachment 2871659



Beautiful! How long have you had the shoes? I'm wondering if how they wear over time.


----------



## Jenniedel

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous SM bag, lovely ballet flats!!!



Thanks, cheidel! Really love the appreciation here! 



EGBDF said:


> Beautiful! How long have you had the shoes? I'm wondering if how they wear over time.



Thanks! Just got them yesterday. Still quite stiff but the SA assured me they will soften after 2-3 wears. Good fit though & I'm hoping they get comfy soon.


----------



## Always New LV

Snowy day in New Jersey,  bring my Le Pilage Noel to Starbucks to brighten the day.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Always New LV said:


> Snowy day in New Jersey,  bring my Le Pilage Noel to Starbucks to brighten the day.



Such an interesting design!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jenniedel said:


> Sarah Morris blue with my deliciously red LP Cuir ballerines!



Lovely SM bag! The white handles made it look so special. Gorgeous flats to!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Always New LV said:


> Snowy day in New Jersey,  bring my Le Pilage Noel to Starbucks to brighten the day.




Love it!


----------



## cheidel

Always New LV said:


> Snowy day in New Jersey,  bring my Le Pilage Noel to Starbucks to brighten the day.


Gorgeous!!!  Nice way to brighten your day!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Jenniedel said:


> Sarah Morris blue with my deliciously red LP Cuir ballerines!
> View attachment 2871659


 

Oh, yeah!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Always New LV said:


> Snowy day in New Jersey, bring my Le Pilage Noel to Starbucks to brighten the day.


 
This is so utterly kewl...that's a perfect way to brighten the day.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

klatte said:


> Carrying my small LP Cuir Navy today
> View attachment 2868289


 
Love the softness...<sigh>.


----------



## klatte

cheidel said:


> Carrying medium SH gunmetal today!!!  The organizer adds pockets and structure.




Thanks cheidel! Love your embossed bag


----------



## klatte

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love the softness...<sigh>.




Thanks Glitter_pixie! I love the LP Cuir


----------



## klatte

eehlers said:


> Mmmmm...Chocolate




Mmm lovely chocolate!


----------



## klatte

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the rich dark color! Pls LC, make the straps adjustable so that I can get one.




Thanks frenziedhandbag! This is one of the very very rare occasions that being only 5'0" tall works out for me lol. But yeah I hope they come up with adjustable straps too!


----------



## klatte

Jenniedel said:


> Sarah Morris blue with my deliciously red LP Cuir ballerines!
> View attachment 2871659




Wow gorgeous! Please do let us know if the cuir ballerines are comfortable


----------



## klatte

Always New LV said:


> Snowy day in New Jersey,  bring my Le Pilage Noel to Starbucks to brighten the day.




Beautiful and cute


----------



## cheidel

klatte said:


> Thanks cheidel! Love your embossed bag


Thank you very much!


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my medium short handle in New Navy (did a DIY mod to add a shoulder strap). This is my favorite of my seven nylon Le Pliages - love this shade of blue.


----------



## mtstmichel

eehlers said:


> Carrying my medium short handle in New Navy (did a DIY mod to add a shoulder strap). This is my favorite of my seven nylon Le Pliages - love this shade of blue.



Ooh! Do you mind sharing how you modified it to add the strap?


----------



## Esquared72

mtstmichel said:


> Ooh! Do you mind sharing how you modified it to add the strap?




There's a thread on it down below. Basically just need a grommet punch tool and grommets.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Carrying my medium short handle in New Navy (did a DIY mod to add a shoulder strap). This is my favorite of my seven nylon Le Pliages - love this shade of blue.


Very nice, and the strap matches perfect!!!  Where did you find the strap to match?


----------



## cheidel

Large LH gunmetal and my new Laduree!!!!!


----------



## mtstmichel

eehlers said:


> There's a thread on it down below. Basically just need a grommet punch tool and grommets.



Thanks!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Large LH gunmetal and my new Laduree!!!!!



There you go, teasing me again! That's gorgeous and love the Laduree.

Can't wait to get my gunmetal Lg LH LP...the snow is going to slow down the delivery...


----------



## iya

Bring my llh planetes in black today


----------



## Esquared72

cheidel said:


> Very nice, and the strap matches perfect!!!  Where did you find the strap to match?




I lucked out and repurposed the strap from another bag that I never use anymore. I was amazed at how close the color match is! &#128515;


----------



## Esquared72

Not a Longchamp bag, but it is a Longchamp wallet.  Love Balzane leather...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my red med LH LP. This was my first Longchamp that opened the floodgates to more LC.


----------



## dott

Cheidel - the Laduree charm is so darling, another reason to go shopping when I hit London in June.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> There you go, teasing me again! That's gorgeous and love the Laduree.
> 
> Can't wait to get my gunmetal Lg LH LP...the snow is going to slow down the delivery...


 
Thank you! ....Oh my, hope it gets there soon!!!  Let me know what you think when you receive it.


----------



## cheidel

iya said:


> Bring my llh planetes in black today


 


Lovely......bag twins!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my red med LH LP. This was my first Longchamp that opened the floodgates to more LC.
> 
> View attachment 2875695


 


Looks great, such a pretty and cheerful color!


----------



## cheidel

dott said:


> Cheidel - the Laduree charm is so darling, another reason to go shopping when I hit London in June.




Thank you very much, it was so hard choosing the color.  I went to the Laduree website (below) and selected the color I wanted, and the lady who went to Paris earlier this month got it for me.  My first choice was Red Fruits, my second choice was Pistachio I love it, so dainty and cute!  


https://fabricantdedouceurs.laduree.com/en_fr/boutique/secrets-laduree/tous


----------



## iya

Carrying my burgundy today,


----------



## Glitter_pixie

iya said:


> Carrying my burgundy today,



Oh, that's lovely! 



cheidel said:


> Looks great, such a pretty and cheerful color!



Thanks, *cheidel*! I do kind of choose this color on how I feel, like when I need a little bit extra energy or on a cloudy day...



eehlers said:


> Carrying my medium short handle in New Navy (did a DIY mod to add a shoulder strap). This is my favorite of my seven nylon Le Pliages - love this shade of blue.



*eehlers*: I love this mod you did. I've been tempted by the navy but hope the color will go on sale at some point. Also like your Longchamp wallet. By the way, I love your avatar!



iya said:


> Bring my llh planetes in black today


 Very pretty! Classic.


----------



## cheidel

iya said:


> Carrying my burgundy today,


 
Gorgeous!  I love it!!!!  Sure hate I missed that season.


----------



## Jenniedel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely SM bag! The white handles made it look so special. Gorgeous flats to!



Thank you! It does seem daintier with the white handles. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh, yeah!







klatte said:


> Wow gorgeous! Please do let us know if the cuir ballerines are comfortable



Wore it for a whole day. Still stiff but tolerable. At this point I can't say it's comfy though not painful either. Perhaps a couple more wears...



eehlers said:


> Carrying my medium short handle in New Navy (did a DIY mod to add a shoulder strap). This is my favorite of my seven nylon Le Pliages - love this shade of blue.



Great work on the strap. Lovely!



cheidel said:


> Large LH gunmetal and my new Laduree!!!!!



Yey, congrats on your new Laduree! Very pretty combination.


----------



## Hoya94

My Orange 1899 accompanying me to get 3-month labs done
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Cheery color for such a dreary task! &#9786;


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> My Orange 1899 accompanying me to get 3-month labs done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Cheery color for such a dreary task! &#9786;


Lovely, and the scarf looks great on it!!!!!


----------



## Hoya94

cheidel said:


> Lovely, and the scarf looks great on it!!!!!




Thank you! That scarf is almost 20 years old!


----------



## seton

Hoya94 said:


> My Orange 1899 accompanying me to get 3-month labs done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Cheery color for such a dreary task! &#9786;



love orange pliages


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> love orange pliages




Me too! &#128523;&#128540;&#128522;


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> Thank you! It does seem daintier with the white handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore it for a whole day. Still stiff but tolerable. At this point I can't say it's comfy though not painful either. Perhaps a couple more wears...
> 
> 
> 
> Great work on the strap. Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Yey, congrats on your new Laduree! Very pretty combination.


Thanks my friend....enjoying it!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Hoya94 said:


> My Orange 1899 accompanying me to get 3-month labs done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Cheery color for such a dreary task! &#9786;



Great photo. I've not seen an orange 1899 IRL but certainly hope to. Yours is wonderful! 

<Hope the lab work went quickly.>


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> My Orange 1899 accompanying me to get 3-month labs done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Cheery color for such a dreary task! &#9786;


Do you use an organizer in your 1899?


----------



## Hoya94

Glitter_pixie said:


> Great photo. I've not seen an orange 1899 IRL but certainly hope to. Yours is wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> <Hope the lab work went quickly.>




The color is beautiful! &#9786; When I saw it at the duty free in San Juan I was immediately drawn to it and told the lady at the store "that bag is mine"! Lol! 

Thanks for asking about the lab work. It did go well. The lab technician wad awesome, I didn't even feel the pinch! I made her swear she would exclusively take my blood again from now on. &#128540;


----------



## Hoya94

cheidel said:


> Do you use an organizer in your 1899?




No, I don't.  I have several pouches for different things to keep things organized.  Plus the bag was a little fuller today because I had some paperwork as well as my hat and scarf inside.  I carry everything but my kitchen sink! &#9786;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I'm carrying my brandy new LH LP 1899 in gunmetal. It's a snowy day and she'll be perfect to use.


----------



## Hoya94

Glitter_pixie said:


> Great photo. I've not seen an orange 1899 IRL but certainly hope to. Yours is wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> <Hope the lab work went quickly.>




Glitter pixie, you live near KOP, right? We should meet at the Longchamp store there and I'll bring Orange 1899 so you can meet her!&#9786;


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> No, I don't.  I have several pouches for different things to keep things organized.  Plus the bag was a little fuller today because I had some paperwork as well as my hat and scarf inside.  I carry everything but my kitchen sink! &#9786;




I thought I was the only one who carries everything but the kitchen sink....LOL  I love the 1899 size, a smaller LC would definitely not work for me!  Again, your bag is beautiful and such a cheerful color!!!


----------



## Hoya94

cheidel said:


> I thought I was the only one who carries everything but the kitchen sink....LOL  I love the 1899 size, a smaller LC would definitely not work for me!  Again, your bag is beautiful and such a cheerful color!!!




I love the 1899 size too. I don't think it's too big. I thought of getting the medium longhandle, but my nieces said it wasn't big enough for me since my bag according to them is the Mary Poppins's carpet bag. They choose my navy 1899. The Orange 1899 I got when my handbag broke on the way down to Puerto Rico over Thanksgiving.  I was freaking out, but saw the duty free store having a sale when I got off the plane and fell in love with the Orange and bought it. I had been meaning to buy LC before then, but never did and note I want to kick myself for waiting so long. They are amazing!&#9786;


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm carrying my brandy new LH LP 1899 in gunmetal. It's a snowy day and she'll be perfect to use.
> 
> View attachment 2878859


Lovely, lovely, lovely!!!!!  Nice choice on a snowy day, and you will find the color goes with everything!  Such a great neutral....enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

I put the LH gunmetal away, and showing some love to my SH gunmetal today!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Lovely, lovely, lovely!!!!!  Nice choice on a snowy day, and you will find the color goes with everything!  Such a great neutral....enjoy!



Thank you, thank you, thank you! Just carrying around




Hoya94 said:


> Glitter pixie, you live near KOP, right? We should meet at the Longchamp store there and I'll bring Orange 1899 so you can meet her!&#9786;



I would like that! I'm about an hour north of KOP.   Just pm me when you'd like to set something up.


----------



## thedseer

Maiden voyage..I'm pretty smitten with this bag.


----------



## cheidel

thedseer said:


> Maiden voyage..I'm pretty smitten with this bag.




 I can certainly see why you are smitten.....absolutely gorgeous!  Love the color and the black leather trim!!!


----------



## thedseer

cheidel said:


> I can certainly see why you are smitten.....absolutely gorgeous!  Love the color and the black leather trim!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Hoya94

thedseer said:


> Maiden voyage..I'm pretty smitten with this bag.




Is that the Sarah Morris robin's egg blue?. Gorgeous!!!! Is that short or long handle?


----------



## EGBDF

thedseer said:


> Maiden voyage..I'm pretty smitten with this bag.



Gorgeous!


----------



## thedseer

Hoya94 said:


> Is that the Sarah Morris robin's egg blue?. Gorgeous!!!! Is that short or long handle?



It's the darker Sarah Morris blue (a blurple color) with short handles.







EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## Hoya94

thedseer said:


> It's the darker Sarah Morris blue (a blurple color) with short handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




It's beautiful! Did you get it at the Longchamp store? I don't see the black handles on their website.


----------



## thedseer

Hoya94 said:


> It's beautiful! Did you get it at the Longchamp store? I don't see the black handles on their website.



Thanks! I got it online: http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/sarah-morris


----------



## Hoya94

thedseer said:


> Thanks! I got it online: http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/sarah-morris




Thanks for the info and link. When I opened it with your link it showed the black handles. &#9786;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> I put the LH gunmetal away, and showing some love to my SH gunmetal today!



*cheidel*: That's a real sweet bag. Like the bag charm, too. How did you attach it? Is that with a little colored hairband?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

thedseer said:


> Maiden voyage..I'm pretty smitten with this bag.



Oh, I love the color combination. The black handles against the lovely blue is so pretty.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> *cheidel*: That's a real sweet bag. Like the bag charm, too. How did you attach it? Is that with a little colored hairband?


Thank you!  Yes, that is a hair band, and that brilliant idea came from Seton!!!


----------



## SofiaC

Planettes & my furry bb.


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Planettes & my furry bb.


Nice Planetes and very cute kitty!!!


----------



## vanillasky012

Carrying my Chocolate Large Long Handle Le Pliage today.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Thank you!  Yes, that is a hair band, and that brilliant idea came from Seton!!!




That's a great idea!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SofiaC said:


> Planettes & my furry bb.




Both are adorable!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

vanillasky012 said:


> Carrying my Chocolate Large Long Handle Le Pliage today.




Love the chocolate color. The scarf is pretty!

I was thinking of getting a personalized LP with the chocolate as the base color. One of these days.


----------



## DiJe40

With my Longchamp in the train.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

DiJe40 said:


> View attachment 2881804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Longchamp in the train.




Love this!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I'm not letting a little snow get in my way of shopping.




Heading out with my blue LH 1899 Le Pliage.



(And with a little help from my JD tractor.)


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm not letting a little snow get in my way of shopping.
> 
> View attachment 2882118
> 
> 
> Heading out with my blue LH 1899 Le Pliage.
> View attachment 2882119
> 
> 
> (And with a little help from my JD tractor.)
> 
> View attachment 2882120


Nice color you have there! It looks very vibrant in this snowy weather!


----------



## pbnjam

DiJe40 said:


> View attachment 2881804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Longchamp in the train.


What a pretty picture! It must be an asian edition? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Chanticleer

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm not letting a little snow get in my way of shopping.
> 
> View attachment 2882118
> 
> 
> Heading out with my blue LH 1899 Le Pliage.
> View attachment 2882119
> 
> 
> (And with a little help from my JD tractor.)
> 
> View attachment 2882120




You go girl!!!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm not letting a little snow get in my way of shopping.
> 
> View attachment 2882118
> 
> 
> Heading out with my blue LH 1899 Le Pliage.
> View attachment 2882119
> 
> 
> (And with a little help from my JD tractor.)
> 
> View attachment 2882120



Love these pics!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Nice color you have there! It looks very vibrant in this snowy weather!





Chanticleer said:


> You go girl!!!





EGBDF said:


> Love these pics!!



Thank you! So much for cabin fever.


----------



## cheidel

DiJe40 said:


> View attachment 2881804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Longchamp in the train.


It's beautiful, and she seems to be enjoying the train ride!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm not letting a little snow get in my way of shopping.
> 
> View attachment 2882118
> 
> 
> Heading out with my blue LH 1899 Le Pliage.
> View attachment 2882119
> 
> 
> (And with a little help from my JD tractor.)
> 
> View attachment 2882120


Such a gorgeous blue, have fun and enjoy!!!


----------



## Chanticleer

DiJe40 said:


> View attachment 2881804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Longchamp in the train.




Gorgeous bag!!!!!


----------



## Hoya94

vanillasky012 said:


> Carrying my Chocolate Large Long Handle Le Pliage today.




Beautiful chocolate and what a pretty scarf!&#9786;


----------



## Hoya94

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm not letting a little snow get in my way of shopping.
> 
> View attachment 2882118
> 
> 
> Heading out with my blue LH 1899 Le Pliage.
> View attachment 2882119
> 
> 
> (And with a little help from my JD tractor.)
> 
> View attachment 2882120




You rock girl! &#9786; I can't believe all that snow is an hour away from here! Wow! But it's the perfect backdrop top you gorgeous bag!


----------



## SofiaC

cheidel said:


> Nice Planetes and very cute kitty!!!


----------



## SofiaC

Glitter_pixie said:


> Both are adorable!


----------



## SofiaC

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm not letting a little snow get in my way of shopping.
> 
> View attachment 2882118
> 
> 
> Heading out with my blue LH 1899 Le Pliage.
> View attachment 2882119
> 
> 
> (And with a little help from my JD tractor.)
> 
> View attachment 2882120


Looking great there!


----------



## klatte

DiJe40 said:


> View attachment 2881804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Longchamp in the train.




So pretty


----------



## klatte

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm not letting a little snow get in my way of shopping.
> 
> View attachment 2882118
> 
> 
> Heading out with my blue LH 1899 Le Pliage.
> View attachment 2882119
> 
> 
> (And with a little help from my JD tractor.)
> 
> View attachment 2882120




Love it!!


----------



## vanillasky012

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love the chocolate color. The scarf is pretty!
> 
> I was thinking of getting a personalized LP with the chocolate as the base color. One of these days.



Thank you! Will wait for the photo of your Chocolate Bag when you finally have it.


----------



## vanillasky012

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm not letting a little snow get in my way of shopping.
> 
> View attachment 2882118
> 
> 
> Heading out with my blue LH 1899 Le Pliage.
> View attachment 2882119
> 
> 
> (And with a little help from my JD tractor.)
> 
> View attachment 2882120



Love your photos!


----------



## vanillasky012

Hoya94 said:


> Beautiful chocolate and what a pretty scarf!&#9786;



Thank you!!


----------



## thedseer

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh, I love the color combination. The black handles against the lovely blue is so pretty.




Thank you!






Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm not letting a little snow get in my way of shopping.
> 
> View attachment 2882118
> 
> 
> Heading out with my blue LH 1899 Le Pliage.
> View attachment 2882119
> 
> 
> (And with a little help from my JD tractor.)
> 
> View attachment 2882120



Love the color! Is that this season's blue?


----------



## DiJe40

Thank you..for the compliments, she was in my closet for a long time. But now with bad weather..I pulled her out and am glad. Forgot how nice she is. &#128515;


----------



## DiJe40

pbnjam said:


> What a pretty picture! It must be an asian edition? It's gorgeous!




Yes..it's an asian edition from a couple of years ago. They had them in brown and white..I think.


----------



## mtstmichel

Wearing my expandable tote to work.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Nice color you have there! It looks very vibrant in this snowy weather!







Chanticleer said:


> You go girl!!!







Hoya94 said:


> You rock girl! &#9786; I can't believe all that snow is an hour away from here! Wow! But it's the perfect backdrop top you gorgeous bag!







SofiaC said:


> Looking great there!







klatte said:


> Love it!!







vanillasky012 said:


> Love your photos!







thedseer said:


> Love the color! Is that this season's blue?




Thank you everyone! It was a BIG snow day and DH plowed out the driveway so nicely. When he was done, I asked him to take the photos. He knows that means for tPF. : )

@thedseer: I bought it used so I don't know. I LOVE the color though.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mtstmichel said:


> Wearing my expandable tote to work.




That's really pretty. By expandable, does the bottom automatically drop down when you lift up the bag? I've not seen one IRL.


----------



## pbnjam

Medium emerald neo tote


----------



## mtstmichel

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's really pretty. By expandable, does the bottom automatically drop down when you lift up the bag? I've not seen one IRL.



It unzips and the bottom expands down.


----------



## DiJe40

mtstmichel said:


> Wearing my expandable tote to work.




That's cool! Never seen one like that.


----------



## Hoya94

Wearing my navy 1899 today!&#9786;  I also order the chocolate 1899 from Saks. Does anyone know how fast our slow Saks is delivering? It's already shipped (I ordered this AM) but it doesn't give a delivery date, only says it's in Tennessee and I'm in Pennsylvania.  Can't wait to get it! Will post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## cheidel

mtstmichel said:


> Wearing my expandable tote to work.




Oh it's very pretty, have not seen one in red.  Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> Wearing my navy 1899 today!&#9786;  I also order the chocolate 1899 from Saks. Does anyone know how fast our slow Saks is delivering? It's already shipped (I ordered this AM) but it doesn't give a delivery date, only says it's in Tennessee and I'm in Pennsylvania.  Can't wait to get it! Will post pictures when it arrives.




Saks takes 2-3 days shipping to me and I'm in New Orleans.  Congrats, can't wait to see!!!


----------



## Hoya94

cheidel said:


> Saks takes 2-3 days shipping to me and I'm in New Orleans.  Congrats, can't wait to see!!!




Thanks Cheidel!. Can't wait to get it. I thought about getting the medium longhandle, but decided to stick to the 1899.  Saks here doesn't have Longchamp at the store and I was on my way to my nephrologist, so I didn't have time to go to Bloomingdales or Nordstrom which are not near the Dr.'s office.


----------



## Hoya94

pbnjam said:


> Medium emerald neo tote
> 
> View attachment 2882960




Beautiful color!


----------



## Hoya94

mtstmichel said:


> Wearing my expandable tote to work.




Lovely color! Have you ever had to expand it for work?


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> Thanks Cheidel!. Can't wait to get it. I thought about getting the medium longhandle, but decided to stick to the 1899.  Saks here doesn't have Longchamp at the store and I was on my way to my nephrologist, so I didn't have time to go to Bloomingdales or Nordstrom which are not near the Dr.'s office.


Saks here does not have Longchamp in store either.  I don't understand that since they are sold at Saks online.


----------



## Hoya94

cheidel said:


> Saks here does not have Longchamp in store either.  I don't understand that since they are sold at Saks online.




That's weird. I wonder if the NYC 5th avenue store had them. In was there over Christmas but it was mayhem and I had already been to the LC store at the Rockefeller Center.


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> That's weird. I wonder if the NYC 5th avenue store had them. In was there over Christmas but it was mayhem and I had already been to the LC store at the Rockefeller Center.


Seton would probably know if the 5th Avenue store has them.


----------



## seton

mtstmichel said:


> Wearing my expandable tote to work.



These sell out fast! I eventually got a Nordy card and hope I will have better luck this yr. Fingers crossed.





pbnjam said:


> Medium emerald neo tote
> 
> View attachment 2882960



Gorgeous!





cheidel said:


> Seton would probably know if the 5th Avenue store has them.



Of course. 

To be fair, the flagship Saks doesnt carry LC since there is a LC store right across the street. No great shakes since there are about 8 places to buy LC on Manhattan isle alone and I go to Short Hills and Woodbury at least once a yr.

Still, I am shocked that the NOLA Saks doesnt carry LC since it is one of the most important Saks in the country.


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> These sell out fast! I eventually got a Nordy card and hope I will have better luck this yr. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> To be fair, the flagship Saks doesnt carry LC since there is a LC store right across the street. No great shakes since there are about 8 places to buy LC on Manhattan isle alone and I go to Short Hills and Woodbury at least once a yr.
> 
> Still, I am shocked that the NOLA Saks doesnt carry LC since it is one of the most important Saks in the country.







cheidel said:


> Seton would probably know if the 5th Avenue store has them.




Interesting how the stores work.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mtstmichel said:


> It unzips and the bottom expands down.





Hoya94 said:


> Wearing my navy 1899 today!&#9786;  I also order the chocolate 1899 from Saks. Does anyone know how fast our slow Saks is delivering? It's already shipped (I ordered this AM) but it doesn't give a delivery date, only says it's in Tennessee and I'm in Pennsylvania.  Can't wait to get it! Will post pictures when it arrives.



*mtstmichel*: Thanks for letting me know. I think I may check one out the next time I'm in a LC shop.

*Hoya*: Oh cool...the chocolate is on my radar. Can't wait to see yours. I find that Saks is a little on the slow side and can take up to a week; hopefully yours will arrive quickly.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> These sell out fast! I eventually got a Nordy card and hope I will have better luck this yr. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> To be fair, the flagship Saks doesnt carry LC since there is a LC store right across the street. No great shakes since there are about 8 places to buy LC on Manhattan isle alone and I go to Short Hills and Woodbury at least once a yr.
> 
> Still, I am shocked that the NOLA Saks doesnt carry LC since it is one of the most important Saks in the country.


Yes, they seem to sell out fast.  I saw that LH Expandable on Nordies one day recently, decided to purchase it the next day, and it was no longer available.  I was also shocked that our Saks does not carry LC.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Yes, they seem to sell out fast.  I saw that LH Expandable on Nordies one day recently, decided to purchase it the next day, and it was no longer available.  I was also shocked that our Saks does not carry LC.




GF, what is UP with ur state? No Bloomies, no Nordy, no NM even tho their HQ is the next state over and ur Saks dont even carry. Well, at least u dont have to pay sales tax! 

As for me, I am deprived w/o a Nordy but one will open in NYC soon, and by "soon", I mean 2018! I expect lots of Nordy exclusives. I just hope they carry Burberry cosmetics cause I no like buying makeup at Saks or the Burberry flagship. (Yeah, I know. First world problems!)


----------



## Hoya94

Glitter_pixie said:


> *mtstmichel*: Thanks for letting me know. I think I may check one out the next time I'm in a LC shop.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hoya*: Oh cool...the chocolate is on my radar. Can't wait to see yours. I find that Saks is a little on the slow side and can take up to a week; hopefully yours will arrive quickly.




I was between chocolate and black, but chocolate won out after I saw a picture of Kate Middleton with the chocolate one in a picture Seton posted. Hers was small, but the color wad awesome. I don't think I could do a small bag! I hope you're wrong about Saks's speed.


----------



## misscocktail

Fell in love all over again with my medium LH in Navy. I organised her yesterday evening, complete with a purse organiser and Pliage makeup bag. I had sooo much fun! &#128516; I can't wait to take her out today!
I wanted to ask: can you order a custom Pliage only online or also at the flagship store? My 30th b-day is coming soon and I decided what I want for a present &#128521;&#128526;!


----------



## pbnjam

Hoya94 said:


> Beautiful color!





seton said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you both! I love this bag because it's big, lightweight, and handsfree for my commuter needs.


----------



## seton

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2883722
> 
> Fell in love all over again with my medium LH in Navy. I organised her yesterday evening, complete with a purse organiser and Pliage makeup bag. I had sooo much fun! &#128516; I can't wait to take her out today!
> I wanted to ask: can you order a custom Pliage only online or also at the flagship store? My 30th b-day is coming soon and I decided what I want for a present &#128521;&#128526;!




You can order online and at a LC store. It doesn't have to be the flagship.


----------



## misscocktail

seton said:


> You can order online and at a LC store. It doesn't have to be the flagship.




Hi Seton, unfortunately it isn't the case. I went into my departement store today and they told me it is only available online. Now, I will go to The flagship store tomorrow and ask there. Although it would surprise me they would say it is possible, as both stores work very closely together. Another thing I would't understand then, is that I live in Belgium, so France is right next us... Very strange  that they would offer the in-store service on The other side of the world, but not to a place only 300km away from Paris... &#128550;


----------



## LVlover13

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2883722
> 
> Fell in love all over again with my medium LH in Navy. I organised her yesterday evening, complete with a purse organiser and Pliage makeup bag. I had sooo much fun! &#128516; I can't wait to take her out today!
> I wanted to ask: can you order a custom Pliage only online or also at the flagship store? My 30th b-day is coming soon and I decided what I want for a present &#128521;&#128526;!




I have the exact same one! I wear her to work!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> GF, what is UP with ur state? No Bloomies, no Nordy, no NM even tho their HQ is the next state over and ur Saks dont even carry. Well, at least u dont have to pay sales tax!
> 
> As for me, I am deprived w/o a Nordy but one will open in NYC soon, and by "soon", I mean 2018! I expect lots of Nordy exclusives. I just hope they carry Burberry cosmetics cause I no like buying makeup at Saks or the Burberry flagship. (Yeah, I know. First world problems!)


We have Neiman Marcus Last Call, but no Nordy, Neiman or Bloomies.    Yep, when I order LC online, no sales tax!!!


----------



## cheidel

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2883722
> 
> Fell in love all over again with my medium LH in Navy. I organised her yesterday evening, complete with a purse organiser and Pliage makeup bag. I had sooo much fun! &#128516; I can't wait to take her out today!
> I wanted to ask: can you order a custom Pliage only online or also at the flagship store? My 30th b-day is coming soon and I decided what I want for a present &#128521;&#128526;!


Love the color, and navy is on my wish list!  Yours is lovely, enjoy!!!!


----------



## cheidel

LVlover13 said:


> I have the exact same one! I wear her to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884603


Love the navy, enjoy her!!!


----------



## mtstmichel

Hoya94 said:


> Lovely color! Have you ever had to expand it for work?



For work I haven't had to expand it. When I go out with the kids, YES! I like to stuff their jackets in it so I find have to hold it.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2883722
> 
> Fell in love all over again with my medium LH in Navy. I organised her yesterday evening, complete with a purse organiser and Pliage makeup bag. I had sooo much fun! &#128516; I can't wait to take her out today!
> I wanted to ask: can you order a custom Pliage only online or also at the flagship store? My 30th b-day is coming soon and I decided what I want for a present &#128521;&#128526;!




That's a nice "pre-birthday" gift. The navy is so pretty. That's another color on my radar, in addition to chocolate, bilberry and a green (waiting for them to come out with a dark green).


----------



## seton

misscocktail said:


> Hi Seton, unfortunately it isn't the case. I went into my departement store today and they told me it is only available online. Now, I will go to The flagship store tomorrow and ask there. Although it would surprise me they would say it is possible, as both stores work very closely together. Another thing I would't understand then, is that I live in Belgium, so France is right next us... Very strange  that they would offer the in-store service on The other side of the world, but not to a place only 300km away from Paris... &#128550;




I'm confused. Did you go to a LC store or a dept store? They are 2 different things where I live.


----------



## Hoya94

mtstmichel said:


> For work I haven't had to expand it. When I go out with the kids, YES! I like to stuff their jackets in it so I find have to hold it.




That's awesome! I need that bag for when I go out with my munchkin!


----------



## Hoya94

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's a nice "pre-birthday" gift. The navy is so pretty. That's another color on my radar, in addition to chocolate, bilberry and a green (waiting for them to come out with a dark green).




Navy 1899 rocks! &#9786;


----------



## misscocktail

seton said:


> I'm confused. Did you go to a LC store or a dept store? They are 2 different things where I live.




Hi Seton,
No I went to the departement store, not the LC store. But I know the dep store and LC store in my city work closely together. When my LC store doesn't have what I want they call the dep store for me, the dep store then puts it aside for me.


----------



## seton

misscocktail said:


> Hi Seton,
> No I went to the departement store, not the LC store. But I know the dep store and LC store in my city work closely together. When my LC store doesn't have what I want they call the dep store for me, the dep store then puts it aside for me.



ok, well where I am, the LC in Macys dept store is connected to the LC system and the LC website. The LC in Bloomingdales dept store is not connected. Neither will take Personalized orders.

All three freestanding LC stores will take personalized orders. The smallest one does not have a Personalized Bar or Counter like the other two but it still has the color samples that you can look at so you can order. 

LC has had a lot of store opening around the world recently and from what I have seen, all the big ones have the Personalized Bar.


----------



## misscocktail

seton said:


> ok, well where I am, the LC in Macys dept store is connected to the LC system and the LC website. The LC in Bloomingdales dept store is not connected. Neither will take Personalized orders.
> 
> All three freestanding LC stores will take personalized orders. The smallest one does not have a Personalized Bar or Counter like the other two but it still has the color samples that you can look at so you can order.
> 
> LC has had a lot of store opening around the world recently and from what I have seen, all the big ones have the Personalized Bar.




Ow, now I see the problem! My LC store is small... And we only have 2 (small) LC stores here in my country, 1 where I live and 1 at the coast. All the other retail shops are inside dept stores. I guess I will have to order online then! Thanks anyway for your advise, I will keep you posted on the result &#128516;


----------



## vickyjp

I carried my new (to me) Roseau to work today, with my Le Pliage in Gunmetal (I think that's the colour) for some overflow items I had to bring into the office.  The Roseau is from Ebay and I think it was a bargain - but not sure yet... and I've had the Le Pliage for approx. 3 years.


----------



## misscocktail

vickyjp said:


> I carried my new (to me) Roseau to work today, with my Le Pliage in Gunmetal (I think that's the colour) for some overflow items I had to bring into the office.  The Roseau is from Ebay and I think it was a bargain - but not sure yet... and I've had the Le Pliage for approx. 3 years.




Lovely! Does your Roseau come with a strap? I have one too, but in a vernis version, with strap. I've been thinking about a black one.


----------



## vickyjp

misscocktail said:


> Lovely! Does your Roseau come with a strap? I have one too, but in a vernis version, with strap. I've been thinking about a black one.


 
No it's grab handles only, which I don't mind but wouldn't be my number one choice. But all my stuff fits in perfectly and is really easy to access, so there are positives as well! But not a bag for shopping trips, definitely no room for sneaky purchases


----------



## Esquared72

My Bilberry Cuir.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LH Le Pliage 1899 in Mint. This is a wonderful color.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

vickyjp said:


> I carried my new (to me) Roseau to work today, with my Le Pliage in Gunmetal (I think that's the colour) for some overflow items I had to bring into the office.  The Roseau is from Ebay and I think it was a bargain - but not sure yet... and I've had the Le Pliage for approx. 3 years.




That's so pretty! I saw the black Roseau at the Nordies in Short Hills Mall, NJ. It is so adorable.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> My Bilberry Cuir.



Love this and the color. Which size is your Cuir?


----------



## Hoya94

Glitter_pixie said:


> LH Le Pliage 1899 in Mint. This is a wonderful color.
> 
> View attachment 2886445
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886447
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886448




That color is pretty. Is that new?


----------



## seton

I am carrying my paprika foulonne manbag today.




vickyjp said:


> I carried my new (to me) Roseau to work today, with my Le Pliage in Gunmetal (I think that's the colour) for some overflow items I had to bring into the office.  The Roseau is from Ebay and I think it was a bargain - but not sure yet... and I've had the Le Pliage for approx. 3 years.



beautiful! great bargain.





Glitter_pixie said:


> LH Le Pliage 1899 in Mint. This is a wonderful color.
> 
> View attachment 2886445
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886447
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886448



is dat the Fall 2014 Mint? Looks grayish in the pix.


----------



## Esquared72

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love this and the color. Which size is your Cuir?



Thank you!  Mine is the medium size.


----------



## vickyjp

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's so pretty! I saw the black Roseau at the Nordies in Short Hills Mall, NJ. It is so adorable.



thank you - it is a very cute bag! I am not usually a small bag person (I am a fairly large person so always think I should have a bag to match) but it really is a nice change. All my stuff fits in really neatly, I'm not digging around for things that I can't quite reach and I don't have to keep pushing it back onto my shoulder because I just carry it in my hand.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> My Bilberry Cuir.


Love it!!!  Very pretty color!


----------



## cheidel

vickyjp said:


> I carried my new (to me) Roseau to work today, with my Le Pliage in Gunmetal (I think that's the colour) for some overflow items I had to bring into the office.  The Roseau is from Ebay and I think it was a bargain - but not sure yet... and I've had the Le Pliage for approx. 3 years.


Gorgeous, congrats!  Love the gunmetal LP too, I have SH and LH in gunmetal love it!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> LH Le Pliage 1899 in Mint. This is a wonderful color.
> 
> View attachment 2886445
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886447
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886448


Nice color, and looks great on you!  Love the cute bear charm.


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large Plum Planetes today, and wearing my custom made Mardi Gras tuxedo shirt, with Mardi Gras accessories of course!    (bottom picture taken with poor lighting, makes Planetes color off, first pic shows true color)  Purple, green and gold are the primary colors in N.O. this time of year!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Carrying large Plum Planetes today, and wearing my custom made Mardi Gras tuxedo shirt, with Mardi Gras accessories of course!    (bottom picture taken with poor lighting, makes Planetes color off, first pic shows true color)  Purple, green and gold are the primary colors in N.O. this time of year!!!





That's all so cool! Love your updated avatar, too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Hoya94 said:


> That color is pretty. Is that new?





seton said:


> is dat the Fall 2014 Mint? Looks grayish in the pix.



It is the Mint from Fall 2014 but the color washed out in the photo. I'll have to retake outdoors.

:shame:


----------



## Hoya94

Glitter_pixie said:


> It is the Mint from Fall 2014 but the color washed out in the photo. I'll have to retake outdoors.
> 
> 
> 
> :shame:




I should have asked is it New for you?


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> I am carrying my paprika foulonne manbag today.




I'd love to see a picture of it!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Carrying large Plum Planetes today, and wearing  my custom made Mardi Gras tuxedo shirt, with Mardi Gras accessories of  course!     (bottom picture taken with poor lighting, makes Planetes color off,  first pic shows true color)  Purple, green and gold are the primary  colors in N.O. this time of year!!!



ah I was wondering about the new avi. I will wear purple and gold in solidarity after Val's Day. 





Hoya94 said:


> I'd love to see a picture of it!



I already posted a pic of it but here it is . . .


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's all so cool! Love your updated avatar, too.


 


seton said:


> ah I was wondering about the new avi. I will wear purple and gold in solidarity after Val's Day.
> 
> Thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> ah I was wondering about the new avi. I will wear purple and gold in solidarity after Val's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted a pic of it but here it is . . .




Thank you! Beautiful set and color!&#9786; Orange rules!


----------



## misscocktail

Hoya94 said:


> I'd love to see a picture of it!




I love how you match everything, everytime! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## the_baglover

vickyjp said:


> I carried my new (to me) Roseau to work today, with my Le Pliage in Gunmetal (I think that's the colour) for some overflow items I had to bring into the office.  The Roseau is from Ebay and I think it was a bargain - but not sure yet... and I've had the Le Pliage for approx. 3 years.



The Roseau looks very nice in your pic. Perfect work bag.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Glitter_pixie said:


> It is the Mint from Fall 2014 but the color washed out in the photo. I'll have to retake outdoors.
> 
> 
> 
> :shame:




I didn't have to retake outside. Here's a better photo of the mint and another against the gunmetal for a comparison.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Hoya94 said:


> I should have asked is it New for you?



*Hoya94*: Ha!  Longchamp is new to me overall. I got quite a few bags during the sales earlier this year and the mint was my second LP. I actually got three pieces in the mint...the small (1621), the large that I posted here (1899), and a travel size (not sure of the factory number).



Hoya94 said:


> Thank you! Beautiful set and color!&#9786; Orange rules!



@ *seton*: +1


----------



## Hoya94

Glitter_pixie said:


> *Hoya94*: Ha!  Longchamp is new to me overall. I got quite a few bags during the sales earlier this year and the mint was my second LP. I actually got three pieces in the mint...the small (1621), the large that I posted here (1899), and a travel size (not sure of the factory number).:




You should take a pic of your Longchamp family!


----------



## Hoya94

Chocolate 1899 has arrived!


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> Chocolate 1899 has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2887662
> View attachment 2887665
> View attachment 2887667
> View attachment 2887668
> View attachment 2887670


 
Such a rich, pretty chocolate!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> I didn't have to retake outside. Here's a better photo of the mint and another against the gunmetal for a comparison.
> H]



awww, you didnt have to do that. I think your filter is too blue. Even the gun looks purplish.



Hoya94 said:


> Chocolate 1899 has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2887662
> View attachment 2887665
> View attachment 2887667
> View attachment 2887668
> View attachment 2887670



Yay! Youre gonna rock the Kate look! 





Hoya94 said:


> You should take a pic of your Longchamp family!



+1


----------



## Hoya94

cheidel said:


> Such a rich, pretty chocolate!  Congrats and enjoy!




Thanks! It looks like a chocolate bar you just want to eat up! &#128523;



seton said:


> Yay! Youre gonna rock the Kate look!




Can't wait! Already have the gray pants and brown newspaper boy cap!   Wish I could do a modeling shot, but I don't have a long mirror.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Hoya94 said:


> Chocolate 1899 has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2887662
> View attachment 2887665
> View attachment 2887667
> View attachment 2887668
> View attachment 2887670





Congrats! Glad it arrived quickly! What an awesome color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Hoya94 said:


> You should take a pic of your Longchamp family!




I know! One of these days. : )


----------



## Hoya94

cheidel said:


> Carrying large Plum Planetes today, and wearing my custom made Mardi Gras tuxedo shirt, with Mardi Gras accessories of course!    (bottom picture taken with poor lighting, makes Planetes color off, first pic shows true color)  Purple, green and gold are the primary colors in N.O. this time of year!!!




That's so cool! Enjoy Mardi Gras!&#9786;


----------



## Hoya94

Glitter_pixie said:


> Congrats! Glad it arrived quickly! What an awesome color!




It is! I'm surprised that color is not in your collection.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Hoya94 said:


> It is! I'm surprised that color is not in your collection.



Funny, funny. I need to pace myself here... I'm waiting for some sales. 



Actually, I was wondering...anyone?...

...how long _does_ LC generally keep colors in production? Do some colors end and then get replaced by similar colors? Or do colors go out of production only to return at a later time? I think I've figured out from posts that the black noir is a stable production color, but what of the others?


----------



## jazzydiva

NutmegLotus said:


> My planets Large in black.  I've been carrying it for 4 months straight--which is a record for me for any bag!


I have this same bag and simply love it! I purchased my first bag two months ago and have been carrying the same bag since.  It is perfect for the messy winters here.


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> That's so cool! Enjoy Mardi Gras!&#9786;




Thank you!!!  Lots of Parades today and the weather couldn't be better, 77 degrees and sunny!!!


----------



## Hoya94

cheidel said:


> Thank you!!!  Lots of Parades today and the weather couldn't be better, 77 degrees and sunny!!!




I jealous of the 77 degrees, although it's not so bad here today, it's in the 40's and feels like a heatwave. Lol!!!. Is Mardi Gras this Tuesday? I thought it was next week? 

Have fun!&#9786;


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> I jealous of the 77 degrees, although it's not so bad here today, it's in the 40's and feels like a heatwave. Lol!!!. Is Mardi Gras this Tuesday? I thought it was next week?
> 
> Have fun!&#9786;


 

Fat Tuesday (aka Mardi Gras Day) is on Feb. 17th.  The Parades always start 2 weeks before, there are parades and other outdoor festivities (free concerts, delicious food, crawfish boils, etc.) almost daily and nightly leading up to Fat Tuesday!   Everything in the City is closed on Mardi Gras Day, and all schools are closed for the entire week!


----------



## Hoya94

cheidel said:


> Fat Tuesday (aka Mardi Gras Day) is on Feb. 17th.  The Parades always start 2 weeks before, there are parades and other outdoor festivities (free concerts, delicious food, crawfish boils, etc.) almost daily and nightly leading up to Fat Tuesday!   Everything in the City is closed on Mardi Gras Day, and all schools are closed for the entire week!




Awesome!. I think the whole country should follow New Orleans's example.  Here in Philly they do Fat Tuesday only.  No pre-festivities.


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> Awesome!. I think the whole country should follow New Orleans's example.  Here in Philly they do Fat Tuesday only.  No pre-festivities.




It's fun and the floats are beautiful, and some of the floats are a block long, many carry 200-500+ riders, throwing all kinds of beads and trinkets!!!!  Lots of stars come to town, and many of them will ride in Harry Connick, Jr.'s Orpheus Parade the night before Fat Tuesday...!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying large Plum Planetes today, and wearing my custom made Mardi Gras tuxedo shirt, with Mardi Gras accessories of course!    (bottom picture taken with poor lighting, makes Planetes color off, first pic shows true color)  Purple, green and gold are the primary colors in N.O. this time of year!!!



Loving your pairings and Miss Plum looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## Hoya94

cheidel said:


> It's fun and the floats are beautiful, and some of the floats are a block long, many carry 200-500+ riders, throwing all kinds of beads and trinkets!!!!  Lots of stars come to town, and many of them will ride in Harry Connick, Jr.'s Orpheus Parade the night before Fat Tuesday...!!!




Love Harry Connick, Jr.! &#128152;


----------



## Esquared72

Switched into my tri-color Quadri for the week ahead. &#128522;


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving your pairings and Miss Plum looks absolutely stunning!


Thank you!!!  Have only carried her twice since I got her a few months ago, she's happy to be out!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> Switched into my tri-color Quadri for the week ahead. &#128522;



Wow! What an amazing bag. I've seen the solid colors Quadri IRL and love its soft-structure-ness.

How does it wear?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Hoya94 said:


> I jealous of the 77 degrees, although it's not so bad here today, it's in the 40's and feels like a heatwave. Lol!!!. Is Mardi Gras this Tuesday? I thought it was next week?
> 
> Have fun!&#9786;



Funny...I was thinking the same thing today while I was outside feeding my chickens and ducks...a regular heat wave at 40!


----------



## Esquared72

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wow! What an amazing bag. I've seen the solid colors Quadri IRL and love its soft-structure-ness.
> 
> 
> 
> How does it wear?




It wears really well.  The Ecru color still makes me a little nervous as I usually never wear light colored bags, but I haven't had any issues with color transfer (knock wood). The leather is great. The texture is really unique and it's so squishy soft. Love it. &#128536;


----------



## vanillasky012

Hoya94 said:


> Chocolate 1899 has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2887662
> View attachment 2887665
> View attachment 2887667
> View attachment 2887668
> View attachment 2887670



Very pretty! My bag twin! Lovely Chocolate Color!


----------



## crappie

eehlers said:


> Switched into my tri-color Quadri for the week ahead. &#128522;


This is gorgeous.... Is it heavy to carry? I'm thinking of branching out of the pliages but am so used to the lightness of them.


----------



## Esquared72

crappie said:


> This is gorgeous.... Is it heavy to carry? I'm thinking of branching out of the pliages but am so used to the lightness of them.




Thanks! It's actually quite lightweight - similar to the Le Pliage Cuir. There's not a lot of hardware weighing it down, which I think helps a lot.


----------



## seton

a wet day today. 
Laduree's Val window. 
It says ' Laduree loves you!'

My LC bag came with a plastic protector.


----------



## seton

ok, this is my real LC bag.
in support of cheidel's MG, I am carrying her bag sister: 2605 in Prune/Plum
doing the MG colors inside


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> ok, this is my real LC bag.
> in support of cheidel's MG, I am carrying her bag sister: 2605 in Prune/Plum
> doing the MG colors inside


Gorgeous color and adorable charm! I love how you extended the zipper pull. How did you find a matching color?


----------



## lizziejean3

seton said:


> ok, this is my real LC bag.
> in support of cheidel's MG, I am carrying her bag sister: 2605 in Prune/Plum
> doing the MG colors inside


Beautiful bag!  I'm still kicking myself for not buying the macaron charm when I was in Paris in November.


----------



## Hoya94

vanillasky012 said:


> Very pretty! My bag twin! Lovely Chocolate Color!




Thank you! &#9786;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> ok, this is my real LC bag.
> in support of cheidel's MG, I am carrying her bag sister: 2605 in Prune/Plum
> doing the MG colors inside




Beautiful! Love the plum!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Beautiful! Love the plum!







lizziejean3 said:


> Beautiful bag!  I'm still kicking myself for not buying the macaron charm when I was in Paris in November.



TY. when are you going back?



pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous color and adorable charm! I love how you extended the zipper pull. How did you find a matching color?



i took the wristlet clip from the lm cuir pouch but i've seen generic ones on etsy.


----------



## lizziejean3

seton said:


> TY. when are you going back?
> 
> 
> 
> i took the wristlet clip from the lm cuir pouch but i've seen generic ones on etsy.


Not soon enough!  There are so many things and places I still want to see!!!


----------



## dott

Thanks everyone for letting me discover the Laburdee charms thru PF. Will definitely pick up a set in June.
 I have learned so much from the blogs and become a better informed Longchamp lover.


----------



## misscocktail

seton said:


> ok, this is my real LC bag.
> in support of cheidel's MG, I am carrying her bag sister: 2605 in Prune/Plum
> doing the MG colors inside




Ooh! Lovely!! I was at the LC store today and I saw this one on display. It  is a beautiful bag, congrats. 
It turns out I won't be ordering a custom Le Pliage yet. My husband took me to Le Tanneur and I got a bag from them &#128515;.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

This today...




Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie in Iron.


----------



## pbnjam

Gorgeous print! 



Glitter_pixie said:


> This today...
> 
> View attachment 2891052
> 
> 
> Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie in Iron.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> This today...
> 
> View attachment 2891052
> 
> 
> Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie in Iron.




ur Fantaisie is fantastique!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous print!


 


seton said:


> ur Fantaisie is fantastique!


 

Thank you! Ha, I think my back is pretty fantastique, too!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> ok, this is my real LC bag.
> in support of cheidel's MG, I am carrying her bag sister: 2605 in Prune/Plum
> doing the MG colors inside


Love it....and the inside pouches, and the Laduree looks fab with this bag!!!!!  You nailed it, Happy Mardi Gras!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> a wet day today.
> Laduree's Val window.
> It says ' Laduree loves you!'
> 
> My LC bag came with a plastic protector.


Oh so pretty....thanks for sharing that pic!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you! Ha, I think my back is pretty fantastique, too!



Oh boy! I meant to say bag, not back! Oops!


----------



## Ludmilla

My new Balzane. I bought her yesterday in the boutique. She was 50% off. I'm officially truly, madly, deeply in love.


----------



## misscocktail

Ludmilla said:


> My new Balzane. I bought her yesterday in the boutique. She was 50% off. I'm officially truly, madly, deeply in love.




That is so pretty! I was in the market for a black one a while ago. I was looking for a nice everyday bag. When I saw the bag online I fell in love. Seeing it in real life was somewhat different. I found the price way too high for that kind of bag. So if you had it for 50 percent less, that is,imo ,the correct price.I still like it, though! I walked out that day with a Roseau Box instead. Enjoy your beautiful bag! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ludmilla said:


> My new Balzane. I bought her yesterday in the boutique. She was 50% off. I'm officially truly, madly, deeply in love.




So happy for you! I have the Balzane Roots Hobo and Crossbody that I got at 50% off during the holiday sales earlier this year. You have a yourself a fantastic bag!

I hope you'll take some interior photos for all of us. 

Congrats and enjoy that dreamy, pretty Balzane!


----------



## Mariapia

My Quadri Satchel... I received it yesterday morning ....


----------



## Esquared72

My favorite LP - short handle Navy


----------



## seton

Ludmilla said:


> My new Balzane. I bought her yesterday in the boutique. She was 50% off. I'm officially truly, madly, deeply in love.




I love Balzanes! congrats!


----------



## Shopzaholic

Mariapia said:


> My Quadri Satchel... I received it yesterday morning ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893455


Ooh I LOVE that 
May I ask if it's heavy?


----------



## Shopzaholic

My go-to bag: LLH Shopper in taupe  

I use this quite often, except when I don't have much stuff to bring.
But for work, both my netbook and ipad can fit comfortably in it.


----------



## misscocktail

Shopzaholic said:


> My go-to bag: LLH Shopper in taupe
> 
> 
> 
> I use this quite often, except when I don't have much stuff to bring.
> 
> But for work, both my netbook and ipad can fit comfortably in it.




Did you ad the strap yourself? I can't remember LC making a this.


----------



## Shopzaholic

misscocktail said:


> Did you ad the strap yourself? I can't remember LC making a this.


I think you quoted the wrong post  The post you want was by eehlers.
You're right, though, I think LC didn't make this style with strap.


----------



## mills

Ludmilla said:


> My new Balzane. I bought her yesterday in the boutique. She was 50% off. I'm officially truly, madly, deeply in love.



Gorgeous balzane, I really love them. Would love to see some interior shots too?


----------



## mills

Shopzaholic said:


> I think you quoted the wrong post  The post you want was by eehlers.
> You're right, though, I think LC didn't make this style with strap.



Pretty sure eehlers made the strap herself I remember her posting her fab DIY job.


----------



## mills

Mariapia said:


> My Quadri Satchel... I received it yesterday morning ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893455



Lovely colour mariapia, are you happy?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

It took me 2 days but I finally looked through this entire thread.  Looking at all of these beautiful bags inspired me to carry my black medium LH le pliage today (I dressed her up with a pink fur pom pom bag charm) and to also order a custom le pliage.

 This is my first post and I`ll figure out how to post pics soon.


----------



## seton

Shopzaholic said:


> My go-to bag: LLH Shopper in taupe
> 
> I use this quite often, except when I don't have much stuff to bring.
> But for work, both my netbook and ipad can fit comfortably in it.



bag twin! I was carrying mine today also. 




HandbagDiva354 said:


> It took me 2 days but I finally looked through this entire thread.  Looking at all of these beautiful bags inspired me to carry my black medium LH le pliage today (I dressed her up with a pink fur pom pom bag charm) and to also order a custom le pliage.
> 
> This is my first post and I`ll figure out how to post pics soon.



Welcome! Glad you could join us!
I look forward to your posting.


----------



## Esquared72

Loaded up SH Slate for tomorrow. May take this one along on my business trip next week. &#128516;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> My favorite LP - short handle Navy





Love the navy (and the skull charm).


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Shopzaholic said:


> My go-to bag: LLH Shopper in taupe
> 
> 
> 
> I use this quite often, except when I don't have much stuff to bring.
> 
> But for work, both my netbook and ipad can fit comfortably in it.




I really like that color. Almost looks greenish.


----------



## Ludmilla

misscocktail said:


> That is so pretty! I was in the market for a black one a while ago. I was looking for a nice everyday bag. When I saw the bag online I fell in love. Seeing it in real life was somewhat different. I found the price way too high for that kind of bag. So if you had it for 50 percent less, that is,imo ,the correct price.I still like it, though! I walked out that day with a Roseau Box instead. Enjoy your beautiful bag! &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you! I wouldn't have payed the full price either. Totally understand you.  But I couldn't resist the 50% off.... I like Roseau Box, too. Don't have one, but I recommend it to everyone who is looking for a nice work bag. Enjoy her!



Glitter_pixie said:


> So happy for you! I have the Balzane Roots Hobo and Crossbody that I got at 50% off during the holiday sales earlier this year. You have a yourself a fantastic bag!
> 
> I hope you'll take some interior photos for all of us.
> 
> Congrats and enjoy that dreamy, pretty Balzane!



Thank you very much. The Hoho is very nice, too. But I already have a bag in this style and so I went for the larger one. Enjoy your beauty!

(And I will post fotos of the interior on the "What's inside..." thread)



seton said:


> I love Balzanes! congrats!



Thank you!



mills said:


> Gorgeous balzane, I really love them. Would love to see some interior shots too?



Thank you so much! Interior shots will be on the "What's inside..." thread.


----------



## Shopzaholic

eehlers said:


> Loaded up SH Slate for tomorrow. May take this one along on my business trip next week. &#128516;


Where did you get that strap? I'm tempted to DIY long strap on mine too, but I don't want to unless I can find a matching strap, you know. Otherwise, it would hurt the overall look of the bag imo.


----------



## Esquared72

Shopzaholic said:


> Where did you get that strap? I'm tempted to DIY long strap on mine too, but I don't want to unless I can find a matching strap, you know. Otherwise, it would hurt the overall look of the bag imo.




I had a bag I was planning to donate (one of those Italian brands they sell at TJ Maxx), and it miraculously happened to be the same color as the LP leather, so I snagged the strap from it.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ms Pinky today.

LH LP Med.


----------



## Shopzaholic

eehlers said:


> I had a bag I was planning to donate (one of those Italian brands they sell at TJ Maxx), and it miraculously happened to be the same color as the LP leather, so I snagged the strap from it.


So lucky!!! Hoping to find one too


----------



## misscocktail

misscocktail said:


> Did you ad the strap yourself? I can't remember LC making a this.




Whoops! &#128516; something went wrong there!


----------



## lizziejean3

Large LH Dark Red LP and a Pouchette in Loden. I bought the sunflower fob in Siena, Italy. 

I know that Loden was a F/W 2011 release. Does anyone know when Dark Red was released?  Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> My new Balzane. I bought her yesterday in the boutique. She was 50% off. I'm officially truly, madly, deeply in love.


Congrats, gorgeous bag.....and great price!!!


----------



## cheidel

dott said:


> Thanks everyone for letting me discover the Laburdee charms thru PF. Will definitely pick up a set in June.
> I have learned so much from the blogs and become a better informed Longchamp lover.


Yes, the Laduree keychain charms are adorable!  I love mine, so cute and dainty and it's not noisy like I expected it to be.  Thinking about requesting another one!


----------



## cheidel

Shopzaholic said:


> My go-to bag: LLH Shopper in taupe
> 
> I use this quite often, except when I don't have much stuff to bring.
> But for work, both my netbook and ipad can fit comfortably in it.


Lovely color!!!


----------



## cheidel

Shopzaholic said:


> I think you quoted the wrong post  The post you want was by eehlers.
> You're right, though, I think LC didn't make this style with strap.


eelers added the holes and attached the strap!  She did a great job!!!


----------



## cheidel

lizziejean3 said:


> Large LH Dark Red LP and a Pouchette in Loden. I bought the sunflower fob in Siena, Italy.
> 
> I know that Loden was a F/W 2011 release. Does anyone know when Dark Red was released?  Thanks!


Very pretty, love the charm too!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ms Pinky today.
> 
> LH LP Med.
> 
> View attachment 2894742
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894743


Beautiful color, and cute charm!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

lizziejean3 said:


> Large LH Dark Red LP and a Pouchette in Loden. I bought the sunflower fob in Siena, Italy.
> 
> I know that Loden was a F/W 2011 release. Does anyone know when Dark Red was released?  Thanks!



Very pretty. I have the Deep Red in the medium size (it was my very first LC). The charm is super cute!.

I wish I could help you with the release of the Deep Red but I'm no expert on LC (I'm too new to the brand). Maybe try calling a shop for that information?



cheidel said:


> Beautiful color, and cute charm!



Thanks cheidel! I really love the color (is Bubblegum). It's a warm pink and "Glamour" my pink little leopard bag charm goes perfectly with Ms. Pinky!


----------



## lizziejean3

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, love the charm too!


Thank you!  Sunflowers are my favorite flower and I love this charm so much!!


----------



## lizziejean3

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very pretty. I have the Deep Red in the medium size (it was my very first LC). The charm is super cute!.
> 
> I wish I could help you with the release of the Deep Red but I'm no expert on LC (I'm too new to the brand). Maybe try calling a shop for that information?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks cheidel! I really love the color (is Bubblegum). It's a warm pink and "Glamour" my pink little leopard bag charm goes perfectly with Ms. Pinky!


Thank you!  Good idea!  I searched this forum and did a Google search, but couldn't find the answer. I'll try your suggestion.


----------



## Ludmilla

cheidel said:


> Congrats, gorgeous bag.....and great price!!!




Thank you, Cheidel.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carried my lovely LC 3D. This is the small version. Was sooo happy to get out of the house and to the mall.


----------



## goldfish19

eehlers said:


> I had a bag I was planning to donate (one of those Italian brands they sell at TJ Maxx), and it miraculously happened to be the same color as the LP leather, so I snagged the strap from it.



Where did you have the side tabs done for the holes?  would you mind posting a photo? Thank you!


----------



## Esquared72

goldfish19 said:


> Where did you have the side tabs done for the holes?  would you mind posting a photo? Thank you!




I did them myself with a grommet tool. There's a thread here where someone else did it with pictures - it's where I got the idea.


----------



## LVlover13

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ms Pinky today.
> 
> LH LP Med.
> 
> View attachment 2894742
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894743




Such a pretty color! Is this color pink candy?


----------



## Ryan

Using my new tan Le Pliage Hobo. Such a good bag - I don't know why it took me so long to get one. The second one I saw was made in France so I snapped it up.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LVlover13 said:


> Such a pretty color! Is this color pink candy?



Thank you LVlover13! This color is called Bubble Gum.


----------



## cheidel

Ryan said:


> Using my new tan Le Pliage Hobo. Such a good bag - I don't know why it took me so long to get one. The second one I saw was made in France so I snapped it up.


Very pretty, enjoy!!!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my lovely LC 3D. This is the small version. Was sooo happy to get out of the house and to the mall.
> 
> View attachment 2897535



looking good!





Ryan said:


> Using my new tan Le Pliage Hobo. Such a good bag - I don't know why it took me so long to get one. The second one I saw was made in France so I snapped it up.




great neutral and yay for MIF!


----------



## Ludmilla

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my lovely LC 3D. This is the small version. Was sooo happy to get out of the house and to the mall.
> ]




This is a beautiful bag. I like the charm, too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ryan said:


> Using my new tan Le Pliage Hobo. Such a good bag - I don't know why it took me so long to get one. The second one I saw was made in France so I snapped it up.




Nice! I always wanted the Hobo but never made it.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ryan said:


> Using my new tan Le Pliage Hobo. Such a good bag - I don't know why it took me so long to get one. The second one I saw was made in France so I snapped it up.



Great color! How do you like it compared to the regular Le Pliage? Will you post mod shots? 



seton said:


> looking good!





Ludmilla said:


> This is a beautiful bag. I like the charm, too!



Thank you! The 3D is yummy and easy to wear, especially as a crossover. I saw this Henri Bendel charm from another tPF member and knew I just had to get one. Next time I use it, I'll take a close up shot for a better look.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my lovely LC 3D. This is the small version. Was sooo happy to get out of the house and to the mall.
> 
> View attachment 2897535



I  this bag!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LH LP 1899 in Amethyst...perfect for February.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I  this bag!



Thank you! Me, too.


----------



## seton

this old Nutmeg


----------



## lizziejean3

Glitter_pixie said:


> LH LP 1899 in Amethyst...perfect for February.
> 
> View attachment 2899226


Pretty!


----------



## lizziejean3

seton said:


> this old Nutmeg


Love that color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> this old Nutmeg



That's a lovely! Cute bag charm, too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

lizziejean3 said:


> Pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my lovely LC 3D. This is the small version. Was sooo happy to get out of the house and to the mall.
> 
> View attachment 2897535


Lovely, nice charm too!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> LH LP 1899 in Amethyst...perfect for February.
> 
> View attachment 2899226


Beautiful color!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> this old Nutmeg



Great color!


----------



## Esquared72

On a business trip this week and am traveling with Old Faithful....LH Bilberry.


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> On a business trip this week and am traveling with Old Faithful....LH Bilberry.



bilberry


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> On a business trip this week and am traveling with Old Faithful....LH Bilberry.




She is a beauty, and I like the size of the pocket.  Enjoy!


----------



## Hoya94

Glitter_pixie said:


> LH LP 1899 in Amethyst...perfect for February.
> 
> View attachment 2899226




Is that new? Is that from KOP store?


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> this old Nutmeg




Pretty color! How old is it?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Lovely, nice charm too!







cheidel said:


> Beautiful color!  Enjoy!!!




Thanks, cheidel.



Hoya94 said:


> Is that new? Is that from KOP store?




Hoya, I bought this in early Jan during the sales but yes, first time I used her. I really love the color.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carried my LP Heritage into the office today and then stopped at the mall after work. I love its versatility!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my LP Heritage into the office today and then stopped at the mall after work. I love its versatility!
> 
> View attachment 2900522



Gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my LP Heritage into the office today and then stopped at the mall after work. I love its versatility!
> 
> View attachment 2900522


Simply stunning!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> this old Nutmeg


Oh, I love that color, very pretty!  What year was that color?


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> On a business trip this week and am traveling with Old Faithful....LH Bilberry.


What year is that from with the larger pocket?


----------



## Hoya94

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks, cheidel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoya, I bought this in early Jan during the sales but yes, first time I used her. I really love the color.




It's beautiful!


----------



## Hoya94

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my LP Heritage into the office today and then stopped at the mall after work. I love its versatility!
> 
> View attachment 2900522




Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## seton

*Glitter* my dear - ur LP heritage is stunning!

*Everyone* - my Nutmeg is from 2008


----------



## Esquared72

cheidel said:


> What year is that from with the larger pocket?




I bought this one in 2011 from Nordstrom.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> I bought this one in 2011 from Nordstrom.


Thanks, it's very lovely, especially the wider pocket.


----------



## Jenniedel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my LP Heritage into the office today and then stopped at the mall after work. I love its versatility!
> 
> View attachment 2900522




Oh wow so gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Hoya94 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!





seton said:


> *Glitter* my dear - ur LP heritage is stunning!
> 
> *Everyone* - my Nutmeg is from 2008





Jenniedel said:


> Oh wow so gorgeous! Love it!



Thank you! I really just enjoy this LC so much. 

I was surprised at several compliments I received about the bag while shopping at The Westchester last night. Women were stopping me and asking "Oh what bag is that?" and "It's gorgeous" and that sort of thing. They were surprised when I told them it was Longchamp. 

Personally, I think Longchamp is sophisticated and functional whether it's the popular Le Pliage or their leather bags. We all know this of course , but it's nice to see others looking at LC in a different way.


----------



## Lc143

Medium short handle navy le pliage &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## dreva

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my LP Heritage into the office today and then stopped at the mall after work. I love its versatility!
> 
> View attachment 2900522



It's lovely! Love it


----------



## EGBDF

small black lp cuir


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> small black lp cuir


Lovely, enjoy!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> small black lp cuir




That's a very classy bag! So pretty.


----------



## orangeaddict5

small chocolate le pliage, with long handles!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LVlover13 said:


> Such a pretty color! Is this color pink candy?


 


Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you LVlover13! This color is called Bubble Gum.


 

Oops! I was wrong about the color. LVlover13, you are correct. The color of the bag that I christened "Ms. Pinky" is Pink Candy and not Bubble. I found this out inadvertently when I order an 1899 in Bubble and was surprised to see she wasn't that warm pink that I really like.

Here's a comparison of the colors for other folks just as confused as I was:

The left bag color is Bubble. The right bag color is Candy Pink.


----------



## nanabags

I am actually carrying the medium Le Pliage candy pink today. I usually carry the large style, but hurt my back recently and Dr said no more then 3lbs, which I took as I needed a few of the medium ones. So far I have no complaints.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

nanabags said:


> I am actually carrying the medium Le Pliage candy pink today. I usually carry the large style, but hurt my back recently and Dr said no more then 3lbs, which I took as I needed a few of the medium ones. So far I have no complaints.




Oh I hope you feel better soon!

I love the med size too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Meeting up w/friends after work tonight. My LH LP 1899 in Hydrangea makes her debut. Snagged this winey beauty from the Bagshop.


----------



## seton

nanabags said:


> I am actually carrying the medium Le Pliage candy pink today. I usually carry the large style, but hurt my back recently and Dr said no more then 3lbs, which I took as I needed a few of the medium ones. So far I have no complaints.



Oh you poor baby! Most of my bags are 3 lbs without anything in it!




Glitter_pixie said:


> Meeting up w/friends after work tonight. My LH LP 1899 in Hydrangea makes her debut. Snagged this winey beauty from the Bagshop.
> 
> View attachment 2906164




Looks great with your top. Very pretty.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Meeting up w/friends after work tonight. My LH LP 1899 in Hydrangea makes her debut. Snagged this winey beauty from the Bagshop.
> 
> View attachment 2906164


Very pretty color, looks great on you!!  Now that I see the actual color of the bag, hate I didn't snag it when I was about to pull the trigger.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Looks great with your top. Very pretty.




Thank you seton! 



cheidel said:


> Very pretty color, looks great on you!!  Now that I see the actual color of the bag, hate I didn't snag it when I was about to pull the trigger.  Enjoy!!!




Thanks cheidel! The BShop still has it on sale if you're still interested in the color.


----------



## thedseer

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oops! I was wrong about the color. LVlover13, you are correct. The color of the bag that I christened "Ms. Pinky" is Pink Candy and not Bubble. I found this out inadvertently when I order an 1899 in Bubble and was surprised to see she wasn't that warm pink that I really like.
> 
> Here's a comparison of the colors for other folks just as confused as I was:
> 
> The left bag color is Bubble. The right bag color is Candy Pink.


Love that pink candy!








Glitter_pixie said:


> Meeting up w/friends after work tonight. My LH LP 1899 in Hydrangea makes her debut. Snagged this winey beauty from the Bagshop.
> 
> View attachment 2906164


Beautiful!








nanabags said:


> I am actually carrying the medium Le Pliage candy pink today. I usually carry the large style, but hurt my back recently and Dr said no more then 3lbs, which I took as I needed a few of the medium ones. So far I have no complaints.



I hope you feel better! Good idea that less weight = reason to get new bags


----------



## Glitter_pixie

thedseer said:


> Love that pink candy!
> 
> Beautiful




Thank you! I love it too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my 2605 (med) LH LP in Amethyst.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my 2605 (med) LH LP in Amethyst.
> 
> View attachment 2906745




Another lovely color!!!  How do you like the MLH compared to the LLH?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Another lovely color!!!  How do you like the MLH compared to the LLH?




The Longchamp rainbow! : )

I'm not sure if I have enough time in the LC world to make a fair comparison yet. I do know I love them both for different reasons.

For example, I can see myself using the MLH more during the warmer months. I prefer to carry smaller bags when it's hot. Remarkably, the MLH is pretty roomy. It's also a good fit for a petite person like myself. 

Alternatively, the LLH can carry so much more (including the MLH packed inside). I can see myself using it more during the cooler months since I need extra room for a hat, scarf and gloves and a book or two. Plus it's size is more comfy IMO to wear over a coat.

What about you?


----------



## catinthesky

I am carrying a small taupe LC today. Left it on the couch and my cat decided to give his approval on my choice of a bag.


----------



## EGBDF

catinthesky said:


> I am carrying a small taupe LC today. Left it on the couch and my cat decided to give his approval on my choice of a bag.



Awwwso cute!


----------



## Mariapia

catinthesky said:


> I am carrying a small taupe LC today. Left it on the couch and my cat decided to give his approval on my choice of a bag.




Great LC, great cat, great pic, catinthesky!&#128525;


----------



## LVlover13

catinthesky said:


> I am carrying a small taupe LC today. Left it on the couch and my cat decided to give his approval on my choice of a bag.




So cute! I have exact same one! Love it!


----------



## milkpig

A


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> The Longchamp rainbow! : )
> 
> I'm not sure if I have enough time in the LC world to make a fair comparison yet. I do know I love them both for different reasons.
> 
> For example, I can see myself using the MLH more during the warmer months. I prefer to carry smaller bags when it's hot. Remarkably, the MLH is pretty roomy. It's also a good fit for a petite person like myself.
> 
> Alternatively, the LLH can carry so much more (including the MLH packed inside). I can see myself using it more during the cooler months since I need extra room for a hat, scarf and gloves and a book or two. Plus it's size is more comfy IMO to wear over a coat.
> 
> What about you?


 
I have not tried the MLH yet, but all 6 of mine are LLH and I have 1 MSH.  I carry my life in my bags, so the LLH suits my needs more.  I didn't think I would like the MSH, but my purse organizer gives it structure and lots of pockets and I do use it often.  I plan to purchase another MSH soon, just have not decided on the color.    As we know, so many lovely colors to choose from!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

catinthesky said:


> I am carrying a small taupe LC today. Left it on the couch and my cat decided to give his approval on my choice of a bag.




I think the cat is out of the bag! Ha, Ha! : )



cheidel said:


> I have not tried the MLH yet, but all 6 of mine are LLH and I have 1 MSH.  I carry my life in my bags, so the LLH suits my needs more.  I didn't think I would like the MSH, but my purse organizer gives it structure and lots of pockets and I do use it often.  I plan to purchase another MSH soon, just have not decided on the color.    As we know, so many lovely colors to choose from!




I don't own any MSH but do have a couple SSH and love them.


----------



## Fit_for_bags

Took my small black LP Cuir to the dentist. Still amazed by how roomy it is. My other LC bags are all medium and large size, so never really know how the small will work for me. And turned out it was perfect size.


----------



## torchgirl

Hi

wheneve i going out with my friend , i loveee to bring my Longchamp Small Handbag - Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie.  i just in love with the color and very durable


----------



## LuvAllBags

Today - Roseau Croc Tote in Terracotta. It is what I've seen called the "medium" size. I am a fan of the Roseau Croc bags.


----------



## cheidel

Expecting rain today, carrying my LLH gunmetal....!!!   :rain:


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my Candy Pink LH LP medium today, with little Glamour in tow.


----------



## Mariapia

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Candy Pink LH LP medium today, with little Glamour in tow.




What a lovely colour, Glitter_pixie!  And the charm is adorable!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Candy Pink LH LP medium today, with little Glamour in tow.


 
Oh such a gorgeous color, and love the cute, cute charm!!!  Nice touch, and a great way to personalize your LP!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Mariapia said:


> What a lovely colour, Glitter_pixie!  And the charm is adorable!&#128525;&#128525;





cheidel said:


> Oh such a gorgeous color, and love the cute, cute charm!!!  Nice touch, and a great way to personalize your LP!



Thanks! I just couldn't resist using this color today and when I saw the color, I knew I had to add the bag charm. Anything to chase away the winter cold!


----------



## Never Enuf

Carrying my new 3D small tote that Hubby surprised me with &#128522;


----------



## Never Enuf

Just realized that the angle of the picture makes the clutch appear a lot bigger than it is. So a couple more pictures to set the record straight.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Never Enuf said:


> Just realized that the angle of the picture makes the clutch appear a lot bigger than it is. So a couple more pictures to set the record straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917710
> View attachment 2917712



Absolutely LOVE the 3D and in this color! Congrats and brownie points for DH!

Good photos!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Candy Pink LH LP medium today, with little Glamour in tow.



too cute!

And TPF finally fixed the notifications! yay!



Never Enuf said:


> Carrying my new 3D small tote that Hubby surprised me with &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917702




I'm glad to see more 3Ds in the forum these days! Great set!


----------



## cheidel

Never Enuf said:


> Carrying my new 3D small tote that Hubby surprised me with &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917702


Wow, what a wonderful, and gorgeous surprise!  Simply lovely!  Enjoy!


----------



## abwd

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Candy Pink LH LP medium today, with little Glamour in tow.




Love it!!! Adorable.


----------



## vanillasky012

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Candy Pink LH LP medium today, with little Glamour in tow.



Love the charm!


----------



## Never Enuf

I'm using my iPad so can't multi quote, hence am rolling my thank you in this one post&#128515;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Taking some time off to run necessary errands...new photo ID at DMV...oil change...blah, blah stuff...

Thank goodness for my mint/teal LH Le Pliage 1899 to help me get it all done.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Never Enuf said:


> I'm using my iPad so can't multi quote, hence am rolling my thank you in this one post&#128515;




Sure you can! Just select "More" and it will pop up Multiquote for you.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> too cute!







abwd said:


> Love it!!! Adorable.







vanillasky012 said:


> Love the charm!





Thank you!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Never Enuf said:


> I'm using my iPad so can't multi quote, hence am rolling my thank you in this one post&#128515;




Just realize you might need more instruction...

Tap on an entry you want to quote (just one for now), then when you see More popup, tap it and you'll see Multiquote pop up. Tap it and then you just tap all the other entries you want to quote together.


----------



## Never Enuf

Glitter_pixie said:


> Just realize you might need more instruction...
> 
> Tap on an entry you want to quote (just one for now), then when you see More popup, tap it and you'll see Multiquote pop up. Tap it and then you just tap all the other entries you want to quote together.




Thanks Glitter! These instructions are extremely helpful.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Taking some time off to run necessary errands...new photo ID at DMV...oil change...blah, blah stuff...
> 
> Thank goodness for my mint/teal LH Le Pliage 1899 to help me get it all done.
> 
> View attachment 2918264
> 
> 
> View attachment 2918266




Pretty color to get you through the day! I need a new photo id too. I'm still using my picture from 14 years ago and a lot has changed!


----------



## Mariapia

Never Enuf said:


> Just realized that the angle of the picture makes the clutch appear a lot bigger than it is. So a couple more pictures to set the record straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917710
> View attachment 2917712




Wonderful 3D , gorgeous colour , Never Enuf!


----------



## Never Enuf

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful 3D , gorgeous colour , Never Enuf!




Thanks Mariapia. It's a mustard yellow color but turned out to be such a great neutral.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My monogrammed medium black LH le pliage


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Glitter_pixie said:


> Taking some time off to run necessary errands...new photo ID at DMV...oil change...blah, blah stuff...
> 
> Thank goodness for my mint/teal LH Le Pliage 1899 to help me get it all done.
> 
> View attachment 2918264
> 
> 
> View attachment 2918266



 this color!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Candy Pink LH LP medium today, with little Glamour in tow.



very cute!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Never Enuf said:


> Carrying my new 3D small tote that Hubby surprised me with &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917702



 Nice!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Never Enuf said:


> Thanks Glitter! These instructions are extremely helpful.







pbnjam said:


> Pretty color to get you through the day! I need a new photo id too. I'm still using my picture from 14 years ago and a lot has changed!



 I like my previous photo better but hey, 4 years from now, I'll like the new one I got today.



HandbagDiva354 said:


> this color!



Thanks! Me, too.



HandbagDiva354 said:


> very cute!


----------



## kdviloria29

I'll use my Longchamp Au Sultan today.. One of my favoritr bags..


----------



## Mariapia

kdviloria29 said:


> I'll use my Longchamp Au Sultan today.. One of my favoritr bags..




Great bag, kviloria![emoji3]


----------



## EGBDF

kdviloria29 said:


> I'll use my Longchamp Au Sultan today.. One of my favoritr bags..



Very nice!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

kdviloria29 said:


> I'll use my Longchamp Au Sultan today.. One of my favoritr bags..



I luv it!


----------



## cheidel

kdviloria29 said:


> I'll use my Longchamp Au Sultan today.. One of my favoritr bags..


 
Lovely bag!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Took my Chocolate backpack to Lego Land today! I love it. It's so light and holds so much!


----------



## rosamonde

Got the Le Pliage Neo in navy out today. I love the material of the Neo--sturdier than the classic Pliage, with a nice body, and a beautiful luminous sheen.


----------



## seton

kdviloria29 said:


> I'll use my Longchamp Au Sultan today.. One of my favoritr bags..




a classic. such a pity they discontinued this line



MahoganyQT said:


> Took my Chocolate backpack to Lego Land today! I love it. It's so light and holds so much!
> View attachment 2920194



it's perfect for lego land




rosamonde said:


> Got the Le Pliage Neo in navy out today. I love the material of the Neo--sturdier than the classic Pliage, with a nice body, and a beautiful luminous sheen.




i think navy is my fave neo color. goes with everything!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

kdviloria29 said:


> I'll use my Longchamp Au Sultan today.. One of my favoritr bags..




I can see why this is a favorite... : )


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MahoganyQT said:


> Took my Chocolate backpack to Lego Land today! I love it. It's so light and holds so much!
> View attachment 2920194




It's darling! Did you fill it up with Legos? : )


----------



## Glitter_pixie

rosamonde said:


> Got the Le Pliage Neo in navy out today. I love the material of the Neo--sturdier than the classic Pliage, with a nice body, and a beautiful luminous sheen.




Yes! Luminous! That's it! I saw an ecru Neo IRL (pretty sure it was ecru) and it was so pretty and I didn't realize it until you said "luminous" that is what made it special.

Yours is real pretty, too.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Yes! Luminous! That's it! I saw an ecru Neo IRL (pretty sure it was ecru) and it was so pretty and I didn't realize it until you said "luminous" that is what made it special.
> 
> Yours is real pretty, too.




it's Beige and it's gorgeous. didja see Mailal's haul vid?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU_XlukrirM


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> it's Beige and it's gorgeous. didja see Mailal's haul vid?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU_XlukrirM




That's the one I saw! Thanks for sharing this. Mailal has such a lovely voice. : )

Now I wish I had brought it home with me.


----------



## rosamonde

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's the one I saw! Thanks for sharing this. Mailal has such a lovely voice. : )
> 
> Now I wish I had brought it home with me.



Go back, go back!  

She does have a lovely voice! 

The pic I posted of the navy Neo is actually not particularly luminous...how about this one?  

Like satin, almost...


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Took my Chocolate backpack to Lego Land today! I love it. It's so light and holds so much!
> View attachment 2920194


I love it!!!  Glad to hear it holds a lot.  Hope you had fun!


----------



## cheidel

rosamonde said:


> Got the Le Pliage Neo in navy out today. I love the material of the Neo--sturdier than the classic Pliage, with a nice body, and a beautiful luminous sheen.


Very pretty!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

rosamonde said:


> Go back, go back!
> 
> 
> 
> She does have a lovely voice!
> 
> 
> 
> The pic I posted of the navy Neo is actually not particularly luminous...how about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Like satin, almost...




Oh so glowie... : )


----------



## pbnjam

rosamonde said:


> Go back, go back!
> 
> 
> 
> She does have a lovely voice!
> 
> 
> 
> The pic I posted of the navy Neo is actually not particularly luminous...how about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Like satin, almost...




Gorgeous color! I love neo material and the extra strap. I have a medium one too.


----------



## donnaoh

Never Enuf said:


> Just realized that the angle of the picture makes the clutch appear a lot bigger than it is. So a couple more pictures to set the record straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917710
> View attachment 2917712


LOVE that tote!


----------



## Never Enuf

donnaoh said:


> LOVE that tote!




Thanks Donnaoh!


----------



## thedseer

rosamonde said:


> Go back, go back!
> 
> She does have a lovely voice!
> 
> The pic I posted of the navy Neo is actually not particularly luminous...how about this one?
> 
> Like satin, almost...



Wow-I need to add this to my wish list!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> it's Beige and it's gorgeous. didja see Mailal's haul vid?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU_XlukrirM


Thanks for the link!  I was very happy to see the LC Expandable Tote in all phases for the first time, since I can't see IRL.  Her videos are very good, and informative.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

rosamonde said:


> Go back, go back!
> 
> 
> 
> She does have a lovely voice!
> 
> 
> 
> The pic I posted of the navy Neo is actually not particularly luminous...how about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Like satin, almost...




Uhm...I didn't go back to the Soho LC,  but I did stop by Bloomies at the Short Hills mall on my way back home to Pennsylvania...picked up the beige LH NP! : )


----------



## rosamonde

Glitter_pixie said:


> Uhm...I didn't go back to the Soho LC,  but I did stop by Bloomies at the Short Hills mall on my way back home to Pennsylvania...picked up the beige LH NP! : )



PIX or it didn't happen! LOL

Congrats!


----------



## rosamonde

seton said:


> i think navy is my fave neo color. goes with everything!



I think so too, *seton*! Navy is totally a "neutral" staple in my wardrobe.  



Glitter_pixie said:


> Yes! Luminous! That's it! I saw an ecru Neo IRL (pretty sure it was ecru) and it was so pretty and I didn't realize it until you said "luminous" that is what made it special.
> 
> Yours is real pretty, too.





cheidel said:


> Very pretty!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh so glowie... : )





pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous color! I love neo material and the extra strap. I have a medium one too.





thedseer said:


> Wow-I need to add this to my wish list!



Thanks, ladies! And yes, *pbnjam*, the strap makes a world of difference when it comes to utility with this bag, no? I'm really liking it!


----------



## susiana

Brought my black neo...so comfy.
I used it with my prada nylon strap


----------



## rosamonde

susiana said:


> Brought my black neo...so comfy.
> I used it with my prada nylon strap



Do you like the Prada strap better than the one it came with, *susiana*? If so, why?


----------



## Crazy Teckel

Red large neo. Bought it as a diaper bag, but since
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 the baby is not here I am using it as a laptop/work bag


----------



## susiana

rosamonde said:


> Do you like the Prada strap better than the one it came with, *susiana*? If so, why?



I like the prada straps more because it's adjustable. The one that came with the bag just a little too long for my frame


----------



## susiana

rosamonde said:


> Do you like the Prada strap better than the one it came with, *susiana*? If so, why?



I like the prada straps more because it's adjustable. The one that came with the bag just a little too long for my frame


----------



## rosamonde

Crazy Teckel said:


> Red large neo. Bought it as a diaper bag, but since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the baby is not here I am using it as a laptop/work bag



Nice! I like it in red!



susiana said:


> I like the prada straps more because it's adjustable. The one that came with the bag just a little too long for my frame



Makes sense! I worried about that too, but the strap it came with turns out to be OK for me.


----------



## susiana

rosamonde said:


> Nice! I like it in red!
> 
> Makes sense! I worried about that too, but the strap it came with turns out to be OK for me.


Glad that the original straps works well for you.
Enjoy your neo le pliage bag :thumbup:


----------



## Glitter_pixie

rosamonde said:


> PIX or it didn't happen! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Oh it happened all right! It happens too much!

Here:


----------



## Glitter_pixie

susiana said:


> Brought my black neo...so comfy.
> I used it with my prada nylon strap



I love this photo. So adorable! Smart idea to use an adjustable strap.



Crazy Teckel said:


> Red large neo. Bought it as a diaper bag, but since the baby is not here I am using it as a laptop/work bag



It's a beautiful color and what a good way to use it before baby arrives.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh it happened all right! It happens too much!
> 
> Here:
> View attachment 2922178
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922180
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922181
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922184
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922185
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922186
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922188


I love your pictures! They are so helpful and this beige is very pretty btw.


----------



## cheidel

susiana said:


> Brought my black neo...so comfy.
> I used it with my prada nylon strap




Lovely bag, looks great on you!  Such a cute pic of you two!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh it happened all right! It happens too much!
> 
> Here:
> View attachment 2922178
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922180
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922181
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922184
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922185
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922186
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922188






OMG.......gorgeous, and looks great on you!  I guess it's a good thing LC are not sold anywhere here, because I would be in Longchamp rehab by now!!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## susiana

Glitter_pixie said:


> I love this photo. So adorable! Smart idea to use an adjustable strap.
> 
> Thank you Glitter_pixie


----------



## susiana

cheidel said:


> Lovely bag, looks great on you!  Such a cute pic of you two!!!



Thank you cheidel


----------



## susiana

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh it happened all right! It happens too much!
> 
> Here:
> View attachment 2922178
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922180
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922181
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922184
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922185
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922186
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922188



Looks good on you !


----------



## rosamonde

What a great color, Glitter-Pixie! Should be a great neutral for spring and summer (and beyond)!


----------



## kdviloria29

Gotta take my vintage leather Longchamp sling out today. Oldie but still a goodie. The charm is longchamp too &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> I love your pictures! They are so helpful and this beige is very pretty btw.



*pbnjam*: You're welcome and thanks! It's such a pretty beige...I think almost like a light shell color...or even a peachy moonstone color.



cheidel said:


> OMG.......gorgeous, and looks great on you!  I guess it's a good thing LC are not sold anywhere here, because I would be in Longchamp rehab by now!!!!  Enjoy!



*cheidel*: Thank you! Soooo true! I have to drive a good hour and change (or more) to see LC in person and then, look out, there I go buying another LC, lol.  I don't think I would have even considered the beige neo without seeing it IRL. The photos don't do it justice.



susiana said:


> Looks good on you !



*susiana*: aw thanks! 



rosamonde said:


> What a great color, Glitter-Pixie! Should be a great neutral for spring and summer (and beyond)!



*rosamonde*: Thanks! I agree, great neutral. I would even use this around the year-end holidays, maybe dress it up with some gold thing-a-ma-bobs.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

kdviloria29 said:


> Gotta take my vintage leather Longchamp sling out today. Oldie but still a goodie. The charm is longchamp too &#10084;&#65039;



Well, it's new to me since I'm new to LC but whether it's an oldie or a newbie, it's lovely! Cute bagcharm, too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my leather Gatsby shoulder bag today.


----------



## Crazy Teckel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I love this photo. So adorable! Smart idea to use an adjustable strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful color and what a good way to use it before baby arrives.




Thank you Glitter_pixie &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my leather Gatsby shoulder bag today.
> 
> View attachment 2923180
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923181


 
Love that one too!!!  Lovely!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying my new to me chocolate LP Cabas today with a little bling, her first day out!!!


----------



## SofiaC

cheidel said:


> Carrying my new to me chocolate LP Cabas today with a little bling, her first day out!!!


Yummy chocolate! Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Yummy chocolate! Congrats!


Thank you very much!


----------



## iya

Finally get my lp bilberry, i'm carrying it today #happy


----------



## EGBDF

iya said:


> Finally get my lp bilberry, i'm carrying it today #happy



Very pretty with your outfit!


----------



## MahoganyQT

iya said:


> Finally get my lp bilberry, i'm carrying it today #happy




Nice color. Looks great with your outfit.


----------



## Esquared72

Heading out on travel with my trusty Chocolate LP
View attachment 2924182


----------



## Crazy Teckel

rosamonde said:


> Nice! I like it in red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense! I worried about that too, but the strap it came with turns out to be OK for me.




Thanks Rosamonde!  It is a baby boy, but I think it fits perfectly the stroller color, in carbon!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

iya said:


> Finally get my lp bilberry, i'm carrying it today #happy




You look so pretty! Congrats on the beautiful Bilberry.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> Heading out on travel with my trusty Chocolate LP
> View attachment 2924182




Love the chocolate!


----------



## MahoganyQT

eehlers said:


> Heading out on travel with my trusty Chocolate LP
> View attachment 2924182




Best travel bAg ever!


----------



## cheidel

iya said:


> Finally get my lp bilberry, i'm carrying it today #happy


 
Very pretty color, looks great with your outfit!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Heading out on travel with my trusty Chocolate LP
> View attachment 2924182


 
Love the chocolate...!!!  Unbeknownst to you, you inspired me to purchase my chocolate Cabas after I fell in love with the color upon seeing your chocolate LP!  Thanks and safe travels!


----------



## cheidel

Carried Medium SH gunmetal to work on this stormy day!  :storm:Will carry her the rest of the week for sure, since it will be storming everyday.


----------



## rosamonde

cheidel said:


> Carrying my new to me chocolate LP Cabas today with a little bling, her first day out!!!



Great find, *cheidel!* I love your fleur de lis as well.


----------



## rosamonde

iya said:


> Finally get my lp bilberry, i'm carrying it today #happy



Love that color! Congrats!


----------



## rosamonde

cheidel said:


> Carried Medium SH gunmetal to work on this stormy day!  :storm:Will carry her the rest of the week for sure, since it will be storming everyday.



That is such a great neutral color, that gunmetal. I might NEED one myself!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Carried Medium SH gunmetal to work on this stormy day!  :storm:Will carry her the rest of the week for sure, since it will be storming everyday.




Perfect bag and color for stormy weather! Hope the sun comes out soon.


----------



## vanillasky012

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my leather Gatsby shoulder bag today.
> 
> View attachment 2923180
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923181



These are nice. Pretty bag!







cheidel said:


> Carrying my new to me chocolate LP Cabas today with a little bling, her first day out!!!



Congrats on your Cabas. Good choice for the Chocolate color! 






iya said:


> Finally get my lp bilberry, i'm carrying it today #happy



Lovely color! Thinking of getting myself a Bilberry as well! 






eehlers said:


> Heading out on travel with my trusty Chocolate LP
> View attachment 2924182



Yay Bag Twin!! Love it


----------



## cheidel

rosamonde said:


> Great find, *cheidel!* I love your fleur de lis as well.


 
Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

rosamonde said:


> That is such a great neutral color, that gunmetal. I might NEED one myself!!




Of course you need one....heehee, great neutral like you said!  I love the color so much, I bought the LH too!  





Glitter_pixie said:


> Perfect bag and color for stormy weather! Hope the sun comes out soon.


 
Thanks GP!  We're not expecting sun until the weekend, hopefully.


----------



## cheidel

vanillasky012 said:


> These are nice. Pretty bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your Cabas. Good choice for the Chocolate color!
> 
> 
> Lovely color! Thinking of getting myself a Bilberry as well!
> 
> 
> Yay Bag Twin!! Love it






Thank you very much!


----------



## Hoya94

Orange 1899 in honor of World Kidney Day! [emoji5]


----------



## Mariapia

My Mary Katrantzou Le Pliage.


----------



## EGBDF

Mariapia said:


> My Mary Katrantzou Le Pliage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926674



I love this bag, so fun!


----------



## pbnjam

Mariapia said:


> My Mary Katrantzou Le Pliage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926674


Love all the colorful lanterns!


----------



## rosamonde

cheidel said:


> Of course you need one....heehee, great neutral like you said!  I love the color so much, I bought the LH too!



Ah, you enabler, you.  :kiss:


----------



## Mariapia

EGBDF said:


> I love this bag, so fun!







pbnjam said:


> Love all the colorful lanterns!




Thank you!
It's perfect for spring![emoji2]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Going out to dinner with my daughter to the local diner for their Friday Fish fry. Carrying my small mint SH LP.


----------



## cheidel

Mariapia said:


> My Mary Katrantzou Le Pliage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926674


 
So pretty!  This is one LE I hate I missed out on.  So whimsical and colorful, love it!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Going out to dinner with my daughter to the local diner for their Friday Fish fry. Carrying my small mint SH LP.
> 
> View attachment 2927304


 
Perfect, lovely mint!  Looks great on you, and perfect for dinner out just to carry the necessities!  Have fun and enjoy your dinner!


----------



## iya

Mariapia said:


> My Mary Katrantzou Le Pliage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926674



Love your MK...i'm looking for this in large long handle...but it's very hard to find in my country


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Glitter_pixie said:


> Going out to dinner with my daughter to the local diner for their Friday Fish fry. Carrying my small mint SH LP.
> 
> View attachment 2927304



So cute,,,now I want a SH, these bags are addictive!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HandbagDiva354 said:


> So cute,,,now I want a SH, these bags are addictive!



Thank you, HandbagDiva! They are totally addictive...I stopped counting...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Perfect, lovely mint!  Looks great on you, and perfect for dinner out just to carry the necessities!  Have fun and enjoy your dinner!



Thanks, cheidel! You're so right! It's perfect for dinner out. I had a great time with my daughter. : )


----------



## Mariapia

iya said:


> Love your MK...i'm looking for this in large long handle...but it's very hard to find in my country




I don't think It's available any more, iya. I bought it 2 or 3 years ago.[emoji45]


----------



## mtstmichel

Medium LH with DIY gommets (thanks to another TPFer for the idea) and LV strap.


----------



## seton

mtstmichel said:


> Medium LH with DIY gommets (thanks to another TPFer for the idea) and LV strap.



so cute. I love Poppy. 
good job on the grommits.


----------



## mtstmichel

seton said:


> so cute. I love Poppy.
> good job on the grommits.



My bag has a white lining. Based on your differentiations between the oranges then mine should be orange and not poppy. Either way, it's great.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mtstmichel said:


> Medium LH with DIY gommets (thanks to another TPFer for the idea) and LV strap.




I like it and the LV strap is a nice touch!


----------



## cheidel

mtstmichel said:


> Medium LH with DIY gommets (thanks to another TPFer for the idea) and LV strap.


Lovely color, looks a little darker than the orange LP.  Great job on the DIY!  Wish I could add a strap. Yours looks great!!!


----------



## 2328

Just brought it today. Large size in red, cool


----------



## cheidel

2328 said:


> Just brought it today. Large size in red, cool


Absolutely stunning!!!  Gorgeous pop of color, congrats!


----------



## Mariapia

mtstmichel said:


> Medium LH with DIY gommets (thanks to another TPFer for the idea) and LV strap.




Congrats on the DIY gommets and the LV strap, mtsmichel!
Your LP is unique![emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

2328 said:


> Just brought it today. Large size in red, cool




Wow! Beautiful red Quadri!
Congrats on your purchase, 2328![emoji3]


----------



## EGBDF

2328 said:


> Just brought it today. Large size in red, cool



Wow, nice!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

2328 said:


> Just brought it today. Large size in red, cool



Yay! LOVE it! 

I'm eyeing the smaller Q-satchel in this color. I love the style...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I carried this yesterday when I took my daughter shopping at the King of Prussia mall. I know...a day late with the post.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried this yesterday when I took my daughter shopping at the King of Prussia mall. I know...a day late with the post.
> 
> View attachment 2929172




I'm sure the SAs at KOP must have loved it. 


Going out with my Cumin 1899.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> I'm sure the SAs at KOP must have loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> Going out with my Cumin 1899.



They did! They commented "Oh, I see you have one of the collector's editions. Do you have the Eiffel Tower, too?"

Love this, though I thought the Cumin was more of a saffron/yellowish color. This one appears a lighter green on my monitor. 

(I actually ordered the 1623-089 SH medium in Cumin from the BagShop earlier this morning.)


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Grocery shopping with my 2D crossbody. Carrying only the essentials in this tiny bag.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Oops, I keep calling this 2D when it is actually called the 2.0. Sorry!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Grocery shopping with my 2D crossbody. Carrying only the essentials in this tiny bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929278



Ooooh lovely!
I am in envy of your collection (in a good way!  )


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> They did! They commented "Oh, I see you have one of the collector's editions. Do you have the Eiffel Tower, too?"
> 
> Love this, though I thought the Cumin was more of a saffron/yellowish color. This one appears a lighter green on my monitor.
> 
> (I actually ordered the 1623-089 SH medium in Cumin from the BagShop earlier this morning.)



I just saw my pic on iphone and yeah, it looks too green. But it does have a decidedly green cast. I would call it pistachio mustard.

didja order anything else from Bagshop?





Glitter_pixie said:


> Grocery shopping with my 2D crossbody. Carrying only the essentials in this tiny bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929278



That's great! I've been going back and forth on the 2.0 but I still havent even gotten my LP Cage yet.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried this yesterday when I took my daughter shopping at the King of Prussia mall. I know...a day late with the post.
> 
> View attachment 2929172


 
Love your Liberty tote!!!  You are enabling me to rethink purchasing one.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I'm sure the SAs at KOP must have loved it.
> 
> 
> Going out with my Cumin 1899.




Love the colors of ALL your items, and I think the scarf adds a nice touch!!!  The green reminds me of Pistachio.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> I just saw my pic on iphone and yeah, it looks too green. But it does have a decidedly green cast. I would call it pistachio mustard.
> 
> didja order anything else from Bagshop?
> 
> That's great! I've been going back and forth on the 2.0 but I still havent even gotten my LP Cage yet.



Ooo..."pistachio mustard" sounds so much spicer than just Cumin. 

No, nothing else from Bagshop this go-around. I'm mostly after some of the colors from season's past (that I still am just discovering).

The 2.0's strap is nice and long, excellent for wearing crossbody over a winter coat. If I do serious shopping, I usually wear an 1899 on my shoulder and wear the 2.0 for quick go-to items (like metro card, keys, small wallet). 

In hindsight, I think it's a little overpriced. I should have waited for it to go on sale, but I bought it from Bloomies and all my Loyalist points are adding up, so maybe it will be worth it in the end  

(me, too, waiting for the pink LP Cage from Bloomies)


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ooo..."pistachio mustard" sounds so much spicer than just Cumin.
> 
> No, nothing else from Bagshop this go-around. I'm mostly after some of the colors from season's past (that I still am just discovering).
> 
> The 2.0's strap is nice and long, excellent for wearing crossbody over a winter coat. If I do serious shopping, I usually wear an 1899 on my shoulder and wear the 2.0 for quick go-to items (like metro card, keys, small wallet).
> 
> In hindsight, I think it's a little overpriced. I should have waited for it to go on sale, but I bought it from Bloomies and all my Loyalist points are adding up, so maybe it will be worth it in the end
> 
> (me, too, waiting for the pink LP Cage from Bloomies)




LOL, once you see the color, you will see that Cumin should have been called Pistache Mustard.  I am surprised that with your great patience, ahem, that you didn't just get the Cumin from Woodbury or Cosmos in person.

Today is the last day of bloomies pts thingee. I wanted to use the small $25 discount for the Cage bag but I didnt like the heart on the 2 that I saw. It wasnt meant to be. Sigh.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> LOL, once you see the color, you will see that Cumin should have been called Pistache Mustard.  I am surprised that with your great patience, ahem, that you didn't just get the Cumin from Woodbury or Cosmos in person.
> 
> Today is the last day of bloomies pts thingee. I wanted to use the small $25 discount for the Cage bag but I didnt like the heart on the 2 that I saw. It wasnt meant to be. Sigh.



Patience...

I didn't find it at Woodbury and I have yet to go to Cosmos. I find that Woodbury doesn't have a lot of the 1899s in stock or at least when I've been there. Not sure if some days of the week are better to go than others.


----------



## seton

yoogiyoogi1976 said:


> 1899 is pretty popular I saw very limited 1899 at Woodbury when I was there



I wish they have limited that I want


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Luck of the Irish today! Moss green small Le Pliage.


----------



## cheidel

Very pretty, and perfect for today!!! [emoji39]


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Luck of the Irish today! Moss green small Le Pliage.
> 
> View attachment 2931059




oh, dats wunderful! i love moss! are you finished with ur pliage rainbow yet? 


i dont have too many green bags so gonna make do with this camouflage dvf with some lc inside


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> oh, dats wunderful! i love moss! are you finished with ur pliage rainbow yet?
> 
> 
> i dont have too many green bags so gonna make do with this camouflage dvf with some lc inside



No rainbow...more of a Color Wheel like the kind we did when we were kids. 

I really like DVF bags but so far it's always the large ones I like so I pass on them.

Love the poppy colored pouches, esp. the cuir.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> oh, dats wunderful! i love moss! are you finished with ur pliage rainbow yet?
> 
> 
> i dont have too many green bags so gonna make do with this camouflage dvf with some lc inside


 
Just lovely!!!!  OK and LC look good together!!!


----------



## cheidel

My 1899 gunmetal and accessories with a "pop" of color today!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Just lovely!!!!  OK and LC look good together!!!







cheidel said:


> My 1899 gunmetal and accessories with a "pop" of color today!



pop of color? i heartily approve! keep this look!


----------



## cheidel

Thanks Seton!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> My 1899 gunmetal and accessories with a "pop" of color today!




Lovely photo all around...I love your gunmetal bag... : )


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely photo all around...I love your gunmetal bag... : )


Thanks GP!


----------



## thedseer

cheidel said:


> My 1899 gunmetal and accessories with a "pop" of color today!



Love it!


----------



## cheidel

thedseer said:


> Love it!


 

Thank you!  Several months ago, I didn't think I would like the pouchettes, but the 3 I have make organization inside my bag very easy.  Now I love them!!!


----------



## dreva

My papier small long handle, extremely fits tons! Even my knitting yarn, ipad, wallet, my practical notebook, pouch etc etc 
And irl the papier color has the shiny efect on the nylon, isn't it?


----------



## EGBDF

dreva said:


> My papier small long handle, extremely fits tons! Even my knitting yarn, ipad, wallet, my practical notebook, pouch etc etc
> And irl the papier color has the shiny efect on the nylon, isn't it?



Nice!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

dreva said:


> My papier small long handle, extremely fits tons! Even my knitting yarn, ipad, wallet, my practical notebook, pouch etc etc
> And irl the papier color has the shiny efect on the nylon, isn't it?



I love the ecru/papier color. I will be using mine pretty soon! Isn't amazing how much the medium size carries? I found that I used the small size and the large size a lot during the winter because of either carrying it over my shoulder with a heavy coat or holding the small size by hand. The medium size wasn't always a best fit for me when I have a heavy coat.

I think I will use the medium size like you have shown us here more so during the warmer (non-coat) season!


----------



## dreva

Glitter_pixie said:


> I love the ecru/papier color. I will be using mine pretty soon! Isn't amazing how much the medium size carries? I found that I used the small size and the large size a lot during the winter because of either carrying it over my shoulder with a heavy coat or holding the small size by hand. The medium size wasn't always a best fit for me when I have a heavy coat.
> 
> I think I will use the medium size like you have shown us here more so during the warmer (non-coat) season!



It is a small size , but i found out it fits like all my stuffs that i usually fitted in my medium one. 
Can't wait to see your papier &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## dreva

EGBDF said:


> Nice!



Thank you&#128522;


----------



## seton

The last time I went into LC, I was carrying my Papier. There was a customer there deciding between an Ecru and Beige as I walked in. One SA said - look! she's wearing the same thing (as Ecru). The other SA said - no, hers is darker. We put my Papier side by side with the Ecru and yes, Papier is darker but not drastically so. Still, that customer whined that she wanted papier and the SA had to explain that mine was last yr. 

That customer ended up buying the Beige.


----------



## tflowers921

The first purse my husband ever bought me, Longchamp Toile Hobo. Love this one


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie is your gastby a recent purchase? I've been looking for one everywhere but they seem to be all sold out


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2933339
> 
> The first purse my husband ever bought me, Longchamp Toile Hobo. Love this one




Very pretty, I've never seen that one!  Nice color too!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> The last time I went into LC, I was carrying my Papier. There was a customer there deciding between an Ecru and Beige as I walked in. One SA said - look! she's wearing the same thing (as Ecru). The other SA said - no, hers is darker. We put my Papier side by side with the Ecru and yes, Papier is darker but not drastically so. Still, that customer whined that she wanted papier and the SA had to explain that mine was last yr.
> 
> That customer ended up buying the Beige.


 


Glitter_pixie said:


> I love the ecru/papier color. I will be using mine pretty soon! Isn't amazing how much the medium size carries? I found that I used the small size and the large size a lot during the winter because of either carrying it over my shoulder with a heavy coat or holding the small size by hand. The medium size wasn't always a best fit for me when I have a heavy coat.
> 
> I think I will use the medium size like you have shown us here more so during the warmer (non-coat) season!




Just FYI:  *Bagshop F&F starts today, 20% off, use code word "BAGSHOP."*


----------



## tflowers921

Cheidel they made it in gunmetal too but I can't find it anywhere  I got it 3-4 years ago & sadly I don't think they made it for very long


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2933339
> 
> The first purse my husband ever bought me, Longchamp Toile Hobo. Love this one




:welcome2: to the forum




today, i am carrying Cumin 1899. trying to show in natural light.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

dreva said:


> It is a small size , but i found out it fits like all my stuffs that i usually fitted in my medium one.
> Can't wait to see your papier &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



Oh boy...I guess you won't see my papier...according to seton, that was last year's color. I have the ecru. Still love it.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> Glitter_pixie is your gastby a recent purchase? I've been looking for one everywhere but they seem to be all sold out



Hi *tflowers921*. The Gatsby is sold out. I found mine at the Woodbury Common outlets in NY. I think the Bagshop also has some still for sale.

Good-luck! I hope you find one.


----------



## tflowers921

Thank you glitter_pixie, I live pretty close to Woodbury and I'll check bagshop!


----------



## seton

You might want to check out ur local Nord Rack. I saw a yellow Gatsby Sport with gold HW at mine.


----------



## tflowers921

Thank you seton I will! I won't give up


----------



## tflowers921

Just posted this in the wrong thread...[emoji46] 
Switched into this since it's gonna snow tomorrow!


----------



## dreva

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh boy...I guess you won't see my papier...according to seton, that was last year's color. I have the ecru. Still love it.



Ah i see.. Lucky me i bought my papier on sale price though


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2934102
> 
> Just posted this in the wrong thread...[emoji46]
> Switched into this since it's gonna snow tomorrow!




Very pretty! Gorgeous rich color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> Thank you glitter_pixie, I live pretty close to Woodbury and I'll check bagshop!



I hope to hit WBC on Saturday or Sunday...there's always something to see.


----------



## nanabags

Today is Roseau croc crossbody kinda day, hands free and doctor approved


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> :welcome2: to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today, i am carrying Cumin 1899. trying to show in natural light.




Lovely color!  Reminds me of pistachio.


----------



## Esquared72

Been far too long since I carried this one. Using my Planetes this weekend with my Eiffel Tower charm. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2934945


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Been far too long since I carried this one. Using my Planetes this weekend with my Eiffel Tower charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934945


She looks great, and the charm is so apropo!  I love my Planetes too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Been far too long since I carried this one. Using my Planetes this weekend with my Eiffel Tower charm.]



Loving the Planetes! You've just reminded me that I ought to get an eiffel keychain for my Planetes too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Just posted this in the wrong thread...[emoji46]
> Switched into this since it's gonna snow tomorrow!



I just love how rich this shade looks. Jewel tone indeed.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2934102
> 
> Just posted this in the wrong thread...[emoji46]
> Switched into this since it's gonna snow tomorrow!



Lovely! We are bag twins!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my Gatsby Sac...Eddie at the Woodbury Commons LC boutique was happy to see me wearing it.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Gatsby Sac...Eddie at the Woodbury Commons LC boutique was happy to see me wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 2935502


 
Very classy bag!  Did you buy any LC goodies?


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large LH LE Eiffel Tower tote in azure on this beautiful, sunny day!    She has not been out in quite a while, so she enjoyed the day!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Gatsby Sac...Eddie at the Woodbury Commons LC boutique was happy to see me wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 2935502



Nice! I really like your collection, you have a great selection from different LC lines.


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Carrying large LH LE Eiffel Tower tote in azure on this beautiful, sunny day!    She has not been out in quite a while, so she enjoyed the day!



Lovely shade of blue!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Lovely shade of blue!


Thank you!!!!  Great color for spring and summer.


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Carrying large LH LE Eiffel Tower tote in azure on this beautiful, sunny day!    She has not been out in quite a while, so she enjoyed the day!


Love this blue! Perfect for Spring.


----------



## Esquared72

cheidel said:


> Carrying large LH LE Eiffel Tower tote in azure on this beautiful, sunny day!    She has not been out in quite a while, so she enjoyed the day!




Pretty!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> Been far too long since I carried this one. Using my Planetes this weekend with my Eiffel Tower charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934945




Darling! Green over that charm. [emoji4]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Carrying large LH LE Eiffel Tower tote in azure on this beautiful, sunny day!    She has not been out in quite a while, so she enjoyed the day!




Oh gosh...I love the color...beautiful!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> Nice! I really like your collection, you have a great selection from different LC lines.




Thank you! I enjoy seeing yours and everyone's collections. One of these days, I'll have to do a showcase.


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Love this blue! Perfect for Spring.


 
Thank you!  Yes, perfect for spring.



eehlers said:


> Pretty!!


 
Thanks!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh gosh...I love the color...beautiful!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Graphite today for lunch and shopping with friends. 
View attachment 2936281


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> Graphite today for lunch and shopping with friends.




Oh such a pretty! Cute charm, too. Great size for lunch time.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying large LH LE Eiffel Tower tote in azure on this beautiful, sunny day!    She has not been out in quite a while, so she enjoyed the day!



She looks so happy to be out in the sun! Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Graphite today for lunch and shopping with friends.



I am a grey lover and was not into LC yet when this color was launched. I love how it seems to have a slight blue undertone. A blue-grey chameleon is my weakness. &#128153; it!


----------



## Esquared72

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am a grey lover and was not into LC yet when this color was launched. I love how it seems to have a slight blue undertone. A blue-grey chameleon is my weakness. [emoji170] it!




Blue-gray is a weakness for me too. Enough so that my Fitbit is the same color!
View attachment 2936370


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> She looks so happy to be out in the sun! Gorgeous!


 
Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Graphite today for lunch and shopping with friends.
> View attachment 2936281




Pretty color, looks slightly lighter than gunmetal.  Enjoy your lunch with friends!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Blue-gray is a weakness for me too. Enough so that my Fitbit is the same color!



That Fitbit is gorgeous! What a coincidence! I have been researching various brands for my first. Will read up on this too. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Pretty color, looks slightly lighter than gunmetal.  Enjoy your lunch with friends!



I was wondering about these two, in terms of color difference.


----------



## iya

Carrying my le pliage billbery again, it's hard to catch the true color in picture...but i think finally i catch the color of billbery...hope so  &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

iya said:


> Carrying my le pliage billbery again, it's hard to catch the true color in picture...but i think finally i catch the color of ]



Splendid jewel tone. Love bilberry!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

So excited about this Longchamp bag! It's my first SH medium size Le Pliage. The color is Cumin. To me it's golden and not greenish, though I'm not sure I've captured that in this photo. I'm very pleased with the color!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> So excited about this Longchamp bag! It's my first SH medium size Le Pliage. The color is Cumin. To me it's golden and not greenish, though I'm not sure I've captured that in this photo. I'm very pleased with the color!
> 
> View attachment 2937471



Nice! I really like it with the that key fob.
I have a hard time with my cuminI like the color but I always choose camel instead. It seems yellowish brown compared to camel, with a touch of green.


----------



## seton

iya said:


> Carrying my le pliage billbery again, it's hard to catch the true color in picture...but i think finally i catch the color of billbery...hope so  &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;




you captured the color beautifully 





Glitter_pixie said:


> So excited about this Longchamp bag! It's my first SH medium size Le Pliage. The color is Cumin. To me it's golden and not greenish, though I'm not sure I've captured that in this photo. I'm very pleased with the color!
> 
> View attachment 2937471




It's prob different dye lots but my Cumin has a lot of green in it. Love mine but I love yellow-greens and olives. 
Love your fob, Pixie. You know how to open the ring, right?


----------



## DiJe40

Glitter_pixie said:


> So excited about this Longchamp bag! It's my first SH medium size Le Pliage. The color is Cumin. To me it's golden and not greenish, though I'm not sure I've captured that in this photo. I'm very pleased with the color!
> 
> View attachment 2937471




The colour is beautiful..love it!


----------



## Shopzaholic

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was wondering about these two, in terms of color difference.



Graphite and gunmetal are actually the same color. I have the medium short handle in graphite and the besace crossbody in gunmetal, and the colors are exactly the same


----------



## Glitter_pixie

iya said:


> Carrying my le pliage billbery again, it's hard to catch the true color in picture...but i think finally i catch the color of billbery...hope so  &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



That's a beautiful color and I think you captured the color nicely!


----------



## seton

I disagree. They are very similiar but to my eye, Graphite definitely has more blue tinge. I can always recognize Graphite from Gunmetal without looking at the label bc of that.



> Graphite and  gunmetal are actually the same color. I have the medium short handle in  graphite and the besace crossbody in gunmetal, and the colors are  exactly the same


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Love your fob, Pixie. You know how to open the ring, right?



I guess not. It looks like it should press into the center with my thumb or either slide forwards or backwards when facing the front but it's not budging. Is there a secret way to do it without force? Maybe loosen the screw?

Do tell!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> I guess not. It looks like it should press into the center with my thumb or either slide forwards or backwards when facing the front but it's not budging. Is there a secret way to do it without force? Maybe loosen the screw?
> 
> Do tell!



She showed me how in this thread-
http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/lc-keyholders-891196.html?highlight=key


----------



## tflowers921

The Longchamp I dream of carrying if I could ever find one!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> She showed me how in this thread-
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/lc-keyholders-891196.html?highlight=key




Thank you for your help!


----------



## cheidel

iya said:


> Carrying my le pliage billbery again, it's hard to catch the true color in picture...but i think finally i catch the color of billbery...hope so  &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


 
Bilberry is such a lovely color, you definitely pictured the color perfectly, and love the cute charm!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> So excited about this Longchamp bag! It's my first SH medium size Le Pliage. The color is Cumin. To me it's golden and not greenish, though I'm not sure I've captured that in this photo. I'm very pleased with the color!
> 
> View attachment 2937471


 
Omg, I love it!!!!  It looks like a beautiful golden ivory, and gorgeous!  Perfect charm too!  Did you find the Cumin at WC?  Congrats on your first SH.  I didn't think I would like the SH LP, but after I got my SH gunmetal I quickly changed my mind.  Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Shopzaholic said:


> Graphite and gunmetal are actually the same color. I have the medium short handle in graphite and the besace crossbody in gunmetal, and the colors are exactly the same



Oh! That is a surprise to me.I didn't know. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> The Longchamp I dream of carrying if I could ever find one!!!



Adorable!


----------



## tflowers921

I know frenzied...it's my dream!!! 09 Jeremy Scott...someday it will be mine!!!


----------



## kdviloria29

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you for your help!
> 
> View attachment 2937604



Wow where did you buy your bag charm?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

kdviloria29 said:


> Wow where did you buy your bag charm?



Thank you!

I bought it from the Woodbury Commons in NY. There were a couple still left when I was there. If you can't get there, you can call them. Ask for Eddie.


----------



## Shopzaholic

seton said:


> I disagree. They are very similiar but to my eye, Graphite definitely has more blue tinge. I can always recognize Graphite from Gunmetal without looking at the label bc of that.



Really? I wonder if one of mine was an odd one (both was last one available when I got them). I noticed a few weeks ago when I purchase a beige at the LC store, I was checking several of them wanting to pick one in the best condition, and there was one in particular that was darker than the rest. I asked the SA why that one was different but she didn't know why. I thought that was interesting...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Omg, I love it!!!!  It looks like a beautiful golden ivory, and gorgeous!  Perfect charm too!  Did you find the Cumin at WC?  Congrats on your first SH.  I didn't think I would like the SH LP, but after I got my SH gunmetal I quickly changed my mind.  Enjoy!



She does look like that in some lighting. I noticed, too. She is more yellow though. Maybe her color should be called Chameleon since it seems to change!

I got my Cumin from The Bagshop.


----------



## tflowers921

I'm so sorry I know I posted this one already but this color in the sun! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## DiJe40

Who has this limited edition longchamp? Haven't seen them on the TPF. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 wanted it so badly..but couldn't get to Paris when they where sold.


----------



## tflowers921

DiJe40 said:


> Who has this limited edition longchamp? Haven't seen them on the TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanted it so badly..but couldn't get to Paris when they where sold.



I know I saw 1 on the longchamp limited editions thread, I'll see if I can find it


----------



## DiJe40

tflowers921 said:


> I know I saw 1 on the longchamp limited editions thread, I'll see if I can find it




Thank you...saw one on ebay at ridiculous price..[emoji19]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

DiJe40 said:


> Thank you...saw one on ebay at ridiculous price..[emoji19]




Do you know anyone who lives in or travels to Paris? That may be the way to go.


----------



## DiJe40

Glitter_pixie said:


> Do you know anyone who lives in or travels to Paris? That may be the way to go.




We are going to Paris next month, but I doubt they will have them in stock..?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

DiJe40 said:


> We are going to Paris next month, but I doubt they will have them in stock..?



Oh, I don't know if they will run out that quickly...not sure. Maybe you can contact the shop and ask them to hold you one? Maybe ask the hotel where you will be staying if there is a shopping service in Paris (or at the hotel) that can buy the bag and hold it for you? Don't know...just bouncing off ideas.


----------



## tanpeaches

At work and then off to the gym with it.


----------



## DiJe40

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh, I don't know if they will run out that quickly...not sure. Maybe you can contact the shop and ask them to hold you one? Maybe ask the hotel where you will be staying if there is a shopping service in Paris (or at the hotel) that can buy the bag and hold it for you? Don't know...just bouncing off ideas.




Thank you..for your advice, I will try to contact the store in Paris. [emoji2]


----------



## tristaeliseh

Newbie to this thread AND brand but I am carrying this baby since I got it yesterday (from a goodwill... it's an odd story!)


----------



## LVBagLady

Waiting to pick up prescription.  Pharmacist is on the phone so I'm entertaining myself reading tPF and taking pics of my bag.


----------



## cheidel

tristaeliseh said:


> Newbie to this thread AND brand but I am carrying this baby since I got it yesterday (from a goodwill... it's an odd story!)


Congrats on a great find!!!!! Very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

LVBagLady said:


> Waiting to pick up prescription.  Pharmacist is on the phone so I'm entertaining myself reading tPF and taking pics of my bag.


Just lovely!  Enjoy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tanpeaches said:


> At work and then off to the gym with it.




Lovely! Is that color hydrangea?

Oops! Looking on my computer, I see that is Pink Candy?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tristaeliseh said:


> Newbie to this thread AND brand but I am carrying this baby since I got it yesterday (from a goodwill... it's an odd story!)




Welcome!

That's a beauty! Please share your Goodwill story if you like. [emoji4]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LVBagLady said:


> Waiting to pick up prescription.  Pharmacist is on the phone so I'm entertaining myself reading tPF and taking pics of my bag.




Ha! Isn't it great to keep entertained on tPF? I take photos of my bags, too, when I'm out and about and try to be subtle about it. 

Love the Cage!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my brand new small, Le Pliage Cuir in Cherry. I don't know why it took me so long to get one of these. Guess the sales had to entice me. Happy dance!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my brand new small, Le Pliage Cuir in Cherry. I don't know why it took me so long to get one of these. Guess the sales had to entice me. Happy dance!
> 
> View attachment 2940521
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940522


You have such great taste in colors! 2 questions: 
1. Is the cuir much heavier than the nylon?
2. If you use the crossbody do the handles look strange? Do they stay up? 
Thank you & congrats! She's gorgeous


----------



## MMaiko

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my brand new small, Le Pliage Cuir in Cherry. I don't know why it took me so long to get one of these. Guess the sales had to entice me. Happy dance!


 
That is one bag on my wish list!  I can just smell the leather, it's just lovely!  Enjoy!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Glitter_pixie said:


> Welcome!
> 
> That's a beauty! Please share your Goodwill story if you like. [emoji4]


Long story short, I've been lurking through these threads and really intrigued by Longchamp for a little while. So I'm looking online to see prices to get a feel of them and then I go, "I bet if I go to Goodwill, I probably could find that" and I did at the second goodwill, in the back with the other totes and bags. I have this luck of finding really nice (designer) bags if I really look for it so in a way, I think I was meant to find and own this as a starter Longchamp!


----------



## kdviloria29

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my brand new small, Le Pliage Cuir in Cherry. I don't know why it took me so long to get one of these. Guess the sales had to entice me. Happy dance!
> 
> View attachment 2940521
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940522


 How much did you buy this? I love the color! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my brand new small, Le Pliage Cuir in Cherry. I don't know why it took me so long to get one of these. Guess the sales had to entice me. Happy dance!
> 
> View attachment 2940521
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940522



Love this colorwas my 2nd choice after the blue. I was surprised at how much I liked this bag after I got one. You'll have to report back about what you think after you've used it a few times! How is the strap length for you?


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my brand new small, Le Pliage Cuir in Cherry. I don't know why it took me so long to get one of these. Guess the sales had to entice me. Happy dance!
> 
> View attachment 2940521
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940522




Beautiful, and such a lovely color!  Love the charm too, enjoy!


----------



## seton

tanpeaches said:


> At work and then off to the gym with it.




gorgeous color!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my brand new small, Le Pliage Cuir in Cherry. I don't know why it took me so long to get one of these. Guess the sales had to entice me. Happy dance!
> 
> View attachment 2940521
> 
> 
> it's quite fetching!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940522





tristaeliseh said:


> Long story short, I've been lurking through these threads and really intrigued by Longchamp for a little while. So I'm looking online to see prices to get a feel of them and then I go, "I bet if I go to Goodwill, I probably could find that" and I did at the second goodwill, in the back with the other totes and bags. I have this luck of finding really nice (designer) bags if I really look for it so in a way, I think I was meant to find and own this as a starter Longchamp!




what a score! you must be one of those people kissed by the angels. enjoy in good health!


It's gonna rain today so back to the LP. But I am ready for spring so Coral Liberty.
Got this Tods card case so that I can use this OK pouch as a wallet but I will probably upgrade to a Heritage wallet in Coral eventually. Love the colour. Wanted to get a Coral LP pouchette but I have no room in my pouch drawer. :rain:


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a score! you must be one of those people kissed by the angels. enjoy in good health!
> 
> 
> It's gonna rain today so back to the LP. But I am ready for spring so Coral Liberty.
> Got this Tods card case so that I can use this OK pouch as a wallet but I will probably upgrade to a Heritage wallet in Coral eventually. Love the colour. Wanted to get a Coral LP pouchette but I have no room in my pouch drawer. :rain:




Beautiful Statue, lovely color, and your accessories are quite lovely as usual..!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> It's gonna rain today so back to the LP. But I am ready for spring so Coral Liberty.
> Got this Tods card case so that I can use this OK pouch as a wallet but I will probably upgrade to a Heritage wallet in Coral eventually. Love the colour. Wanted to get a Coral LP pouchette but I have no room in my pouch drawer. :rain:



Sounds like me. I need another shelving unit for all my stuff. 

Such lovely warm colors. Wonderful to look at on this gray, rainy spring day.


----------



## tflowers921

Prepping for more rain tomorrow with Hunter & LP (photo bomb by Herve Chapelier lol)


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Sounds like me. I need another shelving unit for all my stuff.
> 
> Such lovely warm colors. Wonderful to look at on this gray, rainy spring day.


Many LC and MBMJ on the  25% off priced matched sale on Nordies!


----------



## seton

seton said:


> I disagree. They are very similiar but to my eye, Graphite definitely has more blue tinge. I can always recognize Graphite from Gunmetal without looking at the label bc of that.




like so.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a score! you must be one of those people kissed by the angels. enjoy in good health!
> 
> 
> It's gonna rain today so back to the LP. But I am ready for spring so Coral Liberty.
> Got this Tods card case so that I can use this OK pouch as a wallet but I will probably upgrade to a Heritage wallet in Coral eventually. Love the colour. Wanted to get a Coral LP pouchette but I have no room in my pouch drawer. :rain:


Like how your accessories are so pretty and go so well together.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2941257
> 
> Prepping for more rain tomorrow with Hunter & LP (photo bomb by Herve Chapelier lol)




Nice photo! (Luv Hunter boots, too!)


----------



## Glitter_pixie

kdviloria29 said:


> How much did you buy this? I love the color! [emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks! I bought it with the Bloomies 25% off F&F discount.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, and such a lovely color!  Love the charm too, enjoy!




Thanks! I had thought that I wanted the small in the bilberry, which is a fab color but the Cherry "wowed" me. : )


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my brand new small, Le Pliage Cuir in Cherry. I don't know why it took me so long to get one of these. Guess the sales had to entice me. Happy dance!
> 
> View attachment 2940521
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940522




Soon to be twins! I just need to go pick it up.   It's a very pretty red and love the fur ball.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MMaiko said:


> That is one bag on my wish list!  I can just smell the leather, it's just lovely!  Enjoy!




Thank you, MMaiko! So nice of you to say!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> You have such great taste in colors! 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Is the cuir much heavier than the nylon?
> 
> 2. If you use the crossbody do the handles look strange? Do they stay up?
> 
> Thank you & congrats! She's gorgeous







EGBDF said:


> Love this colorwas my 2nd choice after the blue. I was surprised at how much I liked this bag after I got one. You'll have to report back about what you think after you've used it a few times! How is the strap length for you?





Tanky, thanky!

I'll have to give it a think and wear it a couple of days. I'll get back to you both with some answers and some photos. Gonna wait for my Neo and med Cuir to arrive.


----------



## tristaeliseh

seton said:


> gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a score! you must be one of those people kissed by the angels. enjoy in good health!
> 
> 
> It's gonna rain today so back to the LP. But I am ready for spring so Coral Liberty.
> Got this Tods card case so that I can use this OK pouch as a wallet but I will probably upgrade to a Heritage wallet in Coral eventually. Love the colour. Wanted to get a Coral LP pouchette but I have no room in my pouch drawer. :rain:


I believe I am a lucky girl! I also love the Liberty bag as well, the color is perfect for spring.


----------



## mandabear

seton said:


> It's gonna rain today so back to the LP. But I am ready for spring so Coral Liberty.
> Got this Tods card case so that I can use this OK pouch as a wallet but I will probably upgrade to a Heritage wallet in Coral eventually. Love the colour. Wanted to get a Coral LP pouchette but I have no room in my pouch drawer. :rain:



Love coral and love the Laduree macaron charm!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Soon to be twins! I just need to go pick it up.   It's a very pretty red and love the fur ball.



Bright minds think alike! 

I got the little fur ball (lol) accessory on eBay. I bought it to primarily use to accessorize a Fendi but the fuzzy thing is fun to use on other bags, too.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Beautiful Statue, lovely color, and your accessories are quite lovely as usual..!







Glitter_pixie said:


> Sounds like me. I need another shelving unit for all my stuff.
> 
> Such lovely warm colors. Wonderful to look at on this gray, rainy spring day.








tflowers921 said:


> Prepping for more rain tomorrow with Hunter & LP (photo bomb by Herve Chapelier lol)



tell us the story of ur Personalized. how long have you had it? 




pbnjam said:


> Like how your accessories are so pretty and go so well together.








mandabear said:


> Love coral and love the Laduree macaron charm!




I'm really liking the way it looks with it.


----------



## tflowers921

Hey seton! I think that bag is 5-6 years maybe older! I regret getting the stripe and main color the same lol. But luckily my maiden name & my married name both start with F so my monogram didn't change!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> like so.


 
I can see the difference too, thanks so much for posting that pic.  Now what is the difference between the color Red nylon LP and color Deep Red LP (the color on Nordies)?  Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> like so.



Thank you for sharing the difference.


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> Hey seton! I think that bag is 5-6 years maybe older! I regret getting the stripe and main color the same lol. But luckily my maiden name & my married name both start with F so my monogram didn't change!



Cool. Why do you regret getting all uniform color?





annchopepper said:


> Is graphite still sold (in the le pliage large model)? If so, where?




Um, welcome to the forum.
Read this thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/longchamps-in-the-woodbury-outlet-873237.html


----------



## annchopepper

seton said:


> Cool. Why do you regret getting all uniform color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, welcome to the forum.
> Read this thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/longchamps-in-the-woodbury-outlet-873237.html


Nice find, but I'm not in New York so I have no way of getting it. Is it discontinued online and at major retailers?


----------



## seton

annchopepper said:


> Nice find, but I'm not in New York so I have no way of getting it. Is it discontinued online and at major retailers?




The whole point is that they do phone orders. I understand that not everyone is in NY. It was discontinued a yr ago so good luck finding it elsewhere.


----------



## annchopepper

seton said:


> The whole point is that they do phone orders. I understand that not everyone is in NY. It was discontinued a yr ago so good luck finding it elsewhere.


Well thanks for the tip. Wasn't sure where to find this supposedly obvious info about phone orders considering they don't have a website or anything. I have a feeling shipping will be a lot though. Any experience ordering from them?

And are there any other outlet longchamp stores in the US (other than Chicago)?


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a score! you must be one of those people kissed by the angels. enjoy in good health!
> 
> 
> It's gonna rain today so back to the LP. But I am ready for spring so Coral Liberty.
> Got this Tods card case so that I can use this OK pouch as a wallet but I will probably upgrade to a Heritage wallet in Coral eventually. Love the colour. Wanted to get a Coral LP pouchette but I have no room in my pouch drawer. :rain:




Love Coral Liberty. Hope I can find one in NY next weekend.


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> Cool. Why do you regret getting all uniform color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, welcome to the forum.
> Read this thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/longchamps-in-the-woodbury-outlet-873237.html



I feel like the contrasts look so pretty and I could've made it more interesting! If I'm not mistaken I made that one bc you couldn't get that color if it wasn't custom at the time


----------



## EGBDF

First outing and I am in love w/this one. The leather is so soft and the blue lining...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> First outing and I am in love w/this one. The leather is so soft and the blue lining...



Goodness! It is stunning!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> First outing and I am in love w/this one. The leather is so soft and the blue lining...


Beautiful, gorgeous color!  Enjoy!


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> Love Coral Liberty. Hope I can find one in NY next weekend.



You will get it. It's waiting for u. 





EGBDF said:


> First outing and I am in love w/this one. The leather is so soft and the blue lining...



The color is spectacular.


----------



## hitt

EGBDF said:


> First outing and I am in love w/this one. The leather is so soft and the blue lining...


Looking at your photo makes me so happy. It's beautiful.


----------



## MMaiko

EGBDF said:


> First outing and I am in love w/this one. The leather is so soft and the blue lining...



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> First outing and I am in love w/this one. The leather is so soft and the blue lining...




Weeee! Love it! Congrats!

Is this the small or med? I bought the small blue yesterday after comparing the small and medium ... the med size is more bag than I need. I'm still using my small cherry red and loving it.


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> First outing and I am in love w/this one. The leather is so soft and the blue lining...




Gorgeous color! Makes me want this color too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> First outing and I am in love w/this one. The leather is so soft and the blue lining...




I love this color!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> You will get it. It's waiting for u.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is spectacular.





hitt said:


> Looking at your photo makes me so happy. It's beautiful.





MMaiko said:


> Gorgeous color!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Weeee! Love it! Congrats!
> 
> Is this the small or med? I bought the small blue yesterday after comparing the small and medium ... the med size is more bag than I need. I'm still using my small cherry red and loving it.





pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous color! Makes me want this color too.





LuvAllBags said:


> I love this color!



Thank you ! 

Thus is the small.it really holds a lot, doesn't it?


----------



## seton

argile 1899 with argile Quadri


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I`ve been carrying my monogrammed LP for almost a month. I have handbags that cost 10 x more than that one but I felt like I was betraying an old friend when I switched to my Gucci bree leather tote yesterday. 

Longchamp bags are so practical. I  them so...


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> argile 1899 with argile Quadri


 
Very pretty, love that color!!!


----------



## SofiaC

EGBDF said:


> First outing and I am in love w/this one. The leather is so soft and the blue lining...


U r so ready for Spring!


----------



## MMaiko

seton said:


> argile 1899 with argile Quadri



So pretty and organised!


----------



## cheidel

Still carrying LLH camel...!


----------



## FinFun

cheidel said:


> Still carrying LLH camel...!


I love that charm!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> argile 1899 with argile Quadri



This photo is like a piece of art! Love the Quadri wallet and the clear pouch with the floral items.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Still carrying LLH camel...!



Still enjoying see it, too!


----------



## cheidel

FinFun said:


> I love that charm!


 


Glitter_pixie said:


> Still enjoying see it, too!




Thank you ladies!


----------



## kmkuan123

Longchamp Planètes Medium in Black


----------



## seton

poppy


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> poppy



Love the tassels!!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> poppy


I like this color so much that I ordered it in the short handle. Also like your tassles!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Beige Liberty.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> poppy




I see...teasing us with the Poppy...it's such a rich color...IMO nicer than the light orange.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> poppy


 

Woohooo, I love it, gorgeous color!!!!  I see Poppy in my future, instead of orange.    Love the tassels too, perfect match!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Beige Liberty.
> 
> View attachment 2947856




Lovely!!!! I want it, I want it!!!    Enjoy!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Beige Liberty.
> 
> View attachment 2947856




Very pretty! Love beige and Lady Liberty.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Lovely!!!! I want it, I want it!!!    Enjoy!!!








pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! Love beige and Lady Liberty.





Thank you! 

Wouldn't it be cool if they made a Poppy Lady of Liberty?


----------



## Honeylicious

My new Le Pliage Cuir
This is my first LC bag   I believe it's a SS2014 Vermillion in medium size
I'm surprise at how light it is, it fits A4 documents perfectly.  I liking it more each day~


----------



## SofiaC

Honeylicious said:


> My new Le Pliage Cuir
> This is my first LC bag   I believe it's a SS2014 Vermillion in medium size
> I'm surprise at how light it is, it fits A4 documents perfectly.  I liking it more each day~


Congrats! Awesome pop of color! Trust me, it won't be your last LC purchase .


----------



## SofiaC

cheidel said:


> Woohooo, I love it, gorgeous color!!!!  I see Poppy in my future, instead of orange.    Love the tassels too, perfect match!


I'm liking poppy! Its def on my wish list.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Honeylicious said:


> My new Le Pliage Cuir
> This is my first LC bag   I believe it's a SS2014 Vermillion in medium size
> I'm surprise at how light it is, it fits A4 documents perfectly.  I liking it more each day~



Fantastic color!

I have the small version in Cherry Red (and Blue) and absolutely LOVE the LPC.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> This photo is like a piece of art! Love the Quadri wallet and the clear pouch with the floral items.







EGBDF said:


> Love the tassels!!



TY. When are you going to get yours? 




pbnjam said:


> I like this color so much that I ordered it in the short handle. Also like your tassles!



TY. I am excited to be bag cousins with you. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Beige Liberty.
> 
> View attachment 2947856



Love it, Pixie. I would be so jelly if I didnt have this one too.





Glitter_pixie said:


> I see...teasing us with the Poppy...it's such a rich color...IMO nicer than the light orange.



How is it teasing when u could get one in a NY minute if u wanted?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> How is it teasing when u could get one in a NY minute if u wanted?



Cauz I'm trying to be a good girl and wait for the Spring/Summer sales!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Cauz I'm trying to be a good girl and wait for the Spring/Summer sales!




You waiting? Ha! 
You would do better just getting it during the Sandpt FF since Poppy might become a Classic Color.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> You waiting? Ha!
> You would do better just getting it during the Sandpt FF since Poppy might become a Classic Color.



Darn you! 

(I just bought the med from the Bag Shop (10% off at least)  ) 

I called Sandspoint but they do not have the Poppy anymore.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Darn you!
> 
> (I just bought the med from the Bag Shop (10% off at least)  )
> 
> I called Sandspoint but they do not have the Poppy anymore.




hehehehe. so when are you going to show ur "color wheel"?

shake shack! 
truthfully, I am not loving this indigo 1899, altho i will keep it. i have several things it matches with but i aint feelin it, dawg.


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> hehehehe. so when are you going to show ur "color wheel"?
> 
> shake shack!
> truthfully, I am not loving this indigo 1899, altho i will keep it. i have several things it matches with but i aint feelin it, dawg.



I'm so sorry you're not loving your Indigo, Seton! I have the same bag, and I have to say I really love the color, although I think it was mis-named. To me, Indigo means a dark, midnight blue, while Longchamp's Indigo is much more of a bright French blue. I wore mine out for the first time yesterday and immediately got a compliment from a woman who is deciding between this and the new green.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> hehehehe. so when are you going to show ur "color wheel"?



I should! Let it warm up a bit and when there is a nice sunny day, I think I'll try to capture a color wheel photo.

Heck...maybe we should start a LC Le Pliage Color Wheel thread?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

catsinthebag said:


> I'm so sorry you're not loving your Indigo, Seton! I have the same bag, and I have to say I really love the color, although I think it was mis-named. To me, Indigo means a dark, midnight blue, while Longchamp's Indigo is much more of a bright French blue. I wore mine out for the first time yesterday and immediately got a compliment from a woman who is deciding between this and the new green.



Same here. I think of this color as a Royal/French blue but not Indigo.

When I think Indigo, I think an inky dark-metallic blue.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> shake shack!
> truthfully, I am not loving this indigo 1899, altho i will keep it. i have several things it matches with but i aint feelin it, dawg.



Awww...sorry that! I love the blue colors...maybe you like the warm colors a tad more? Or maybe this blue would work for you better in Dec-Feb?


----------



## cheidel

catsinthebag said:


> I'm so sorry you're not loving your Indigo, Seton! I have the same bag, and I have to say I really love the color, although I think it was mis-named. To me, Indigo means a dark, midnight blue, while Longchamp's Indigo is much more of a bright French blue. I wore mine out for the first time yesterday and immediately got a compliment from a woman who is deciding between this and the new green.


I don't think I have seen the new green.  Is it a lime or bright neon green or a more subtle color?


----------



## catsinthebag

cheidel said:


> I don't think I have seen the new green.  Is it a lime or bright neon green or a more subtle color?




It's a light, springy green. Not neon at all. This is the photo from the Longchamp website, although I'm not sure it totally captures how refreshing the color looks.


----------



## cheidel

catsinthebag said:


> It's a light, springy green. Not neon at all. This is the photo from the Longchamp website, although I'm not sure it totally captures how refreshing the color looks.
> 
> View attachment 2949371


Pretty, thanks!!!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Honeylicious said:


> My new Le Pliage Cuir
> This is my first LC bag   I believe it's a SS2014 Vermillion in medium size
> I'm surprise at how light it is, it fits A4 documents perfectly.  I liking it more each day~


Very pretty color! Great first LC bag! 


seton said:


> hehehehe. so when are you going to show ur "color wheel"?
> 
> shake shack!
> truthfully, I am not loving this indigo 1899, altho i will keep it. i have several things it matches with but i aint feelin it, dawg.




Maybe it will grow on you. I got a Statue of Liberty 1623 in a royal blue shade that looks similar to yours. I like it a lot but I am impartial to blue.  O and that burger looks yummy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Still carrying LLH camel...!



Perfect! I love it!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Maybe it will grow on you. I got a Statue of Liberty 1623 in a royal blue shade that looks similar to yours. I like it a lot but I am impartial to blue.  O and that burger looks yummy!



I saw the SoL in the blue, too, but passed on it because I liked the beige a little bit better but it was so hard because I like blue colors.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> I saw the SoL in the blue, too, but passed on it because I liked the beige a little bit better but it was so hard because I like blue colors.


 
Right! Picking a color is very hard. There were quite a few colors to choose from in short handle. I wanted the beige one too. I went with the blue because I also thought it would look very patriotic if I add red and white ribbon on it... lol


----------



## Esquared72

Rainy Friday, so Chocolate LP is accompanying me on my day off to run errands and go shopping.
View attachment 2949845


----------



## seton

catsinthebag said:


> I'm so sorry you're not loving your Indigo, Seton! I have the same bag, and I have to say I really love the color, although I think it was mis-named. To me, Indigo means a dark, midnight blue, while Longchamp's Indigo is much more of a bright French blue. I wore mine out for the first time yesterday and immediately got a compliment from a woman who is deciding between this and the new green.



I dont mind what they name it since i chose it in person. I think it's what Pixie said, it's not really my blue. I actually ordered Azur first but it came to me from Bagshop damaged so I took it as a sign that I should get the Indigo. 




Glitter_pixie said:


> Awww...sorry that! I love the blue colors...maybe you like the warm colors a tad more? Or maybe this blue would work for you better in Dec-Feb?



I do like warm colors more (good observation!) but I can wear most colors except Teal. 



pbnjam said:


> Maybe it will grow on you. I got a Statue of Liberty 1623 in a royal blue shade that looks similar to yours. I like it a lot but I am impartial to blue.  O and that burger looks yummy!



That royal blue Liberty is 2013 Indigo and it is pretty much exctly the same as this season's Indigo. I was quite tempted by it too. Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I saw the SoL in the blue, too, but passed on it because I liked the beige a little bit better but it was so hard because I like blue colors.


Where did you get your SoL?  Thx!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Perfect! I love it!


Thanks!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Where did you get your SoL?  Thx!



I bought mine from the Longchamp boutique at Rockefeller Center.


----------



## rachelkitty

mtstmichel said:


> Medium LH with DIY gommets (thanks to another TPFer for the idea) and LV strap.




Hi!! This is an awesome idea. Do you mind sharing how it is done and what tools and grommets you used? Thank you!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> Rainy Friday, so Chocolate LP is accompanying me on my day off to run errands and go shopping.



Very nice! The key fob is a pretty touch!


----------



## EGBDF

rachelkitty said:


> Hi!! This is an awesome idea. Do you mind sharing how it is done and what tools and grommets you used? Thank you!



Here is a post with tips-
http://forum.purseblog.com/longcham...hort-handle-lp-879182.html?highlight=grommets


----------



## rachelkitty

EGBDF said:


> Here is a post with tips-
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/longcham...hort-handle-lp-879182.html?highlight=grommets




Thanks so much!! [emoji122]


----------



## CSG

Sorry for posting at the wrong thread. If I may ask, is the le pliage small tote (2605089) and medium long handle the same??? There is no medium long handle at lc website but I saw it on bloomingdales. Really puzzled!


----------



## dreva

Toting my 1899 apache, with my just-finished-crochet-roses. Ready for spring &#128536;&#128536;&#127801;&#127801;&#127801;


----------



## Naminami

Bring my veau foulonne for today.
[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/p8pXy8cVj]
	
[/URL]


----------



## pbnjam

dreva said:


> Toting my 1899 apache, with my just-finished-crochet-roses. Ready for spring &#128536;&#128536;&#127801;&#127801;&#127801;


Love your cute fob! And your bag is gorgeous!


Naminami said:


> Bring my veau foulonne for today.
> [URL=http://imageshack.com/f/p8pXy8cVj]
> 
> [/URL]


You look great! Cute matching shoes and bag!


----------



## EGBDF

Naminami said:


> Bring my veau foulonne for today.
> [URL=http://imageshack.com/f/p8pXy8cVj]
> 
> [/URL]



Love this bag, and the shoes!


----------



## seton

dreva said:


> Toting my 1899 apache, with my just-finished-crochet-roses. Ready for spring &#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55356;&#57145;&#55356;&#57145;&#55356;&#57145;



you did a great job with the roses. u are so talented.





Naminami said:


> Bring my veau foulonne for today.



love the foulonne with the varinas


----------



## cheidel

Naminami said:


> Bring my veau foulonne for today.
> [URL=http://imageshack.com/f/p8pXy8cVj]
> 
> [/URL]


Very pretty Foulonne, lovely color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

dreva said:


> Toting my 1899 apache, with my just-finished-crochet-roses. Ready for spring &#128536;&#128536;&#127801;&#127801;&#127801;




How sweet! You're very talented!


----------



## nelig8

I'm using my medium Le Pliage tote in Pilberry! Pic is from the hotel we were in a few weeks ago but I'm still using it daily.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Naminami said:


> Bring my veau foulonne for today.




Beautiful photo! You look so pretty and happy with the veau foulonne.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

nelig8 said:


> I'm using my medium Le Pliage tote in Pilberry! Pic is from the hotel we were in a few weeks ago but I'm still using it daily.




Very pretty! The color is so lush!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

nelig8 said:


> I'm using my medium Le Pliage tote in Pilberry!]



I never get tired of seeing Bilberry. It makes me smile. So vibrant in this picture.


----------



## Naminami

Glitter_pixie said:


> Beautiful photo! You look so pretty and happy with the veau foulonne.



Thanks 
Xoxo


----------



## Naminami

seton said:


> you did a great job with the roses. u are so talented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the foulonne with the varinas


Thank you

Thank you 

Xoxo


----------



## Glitter_pixie

CSG said:


> Sorry for posting at the wrong thread. If I may ask, is the le pliage small tote (2605089) and medium long handle the same??? There is no medium long handle at lc website but I saw it on bloomingdales. Really puzzled![/QUOTE
> 
> Hi CSG.
> 
> Check this size/type chart on the Sandspoint website. You may find it helpful.
> 
> http://www.sandspointshop.com/pliage-size-comparison.html


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my beige 2605 medium LH LP, three days in a row.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my beige 2605 medium LH LP, three days in a row.
> 
> View attachment 2952952



What a great color and love the fob!


----------



## HesitantShopper

dreva said:


> Toting my 1899 apache, with my just-finished-crochet-roses. Ready for spring &#128536;&#128536;&#127801;&#127801;&#127801;



Those are just lovely, nicely done!


----------



## HesitantShopper

nelig8 said:


> I'm using my medium Le Pliage tote in Pilberry! Pic is from the hotel we were in a few weeks ago but I'm still using it daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2952702



Love this color, so rich, vibrant.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my beige 2605 medium LH LP, three days in a row.
> 
> View attachment 2952952


Love this color and your charm! I'm not really into light colors because I get them dirty so quickly. Definitely need to add this to my want list. But trying not to buy everything on it!


----------



## Stansy

Longchamp and Hogan &#128525;


----------



## EGBDF

Stansy said:


> Longchamp and Hogan &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2953106



pretty combo!


----------



## pbnjam

Stansy said:


> Longchamp and Hogan &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2953106


Perfect match! Love this color!


----------



## Stansy

EGBDF said:


> pretty combo!





pbnjam said:


> Perfect match! Love this color!



Thank you both


----------



## vanillasky012

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my beige 2605 medium LH LP, three days in a row.
> 
> View attachment 2952952



This is pretty and charm!


----------



## seton

nelig8 said:


> I'm using my medium Le Pliage tote in Pilberry! Pic is from the hotel we were in a few weeks ago but I'm still using it daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2952702



Pretty! I love Pilberry, too! 





Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my beige 2605 medium LH LP, three days in a row.
> 
> View attachment 2952952









Stansy said:


> Longchamp and Hogan &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2953106




Hawt combo!



These were the LCs I used yesterday. Yellow for Easter.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> What a great color and love the fob!





pbnjam said:


> Love this color and your charm! I'm not really into light colors because I get them dirty so quickly. Definitely need to add this to my want list. But trying not to buy everything on it!






vanillasky012 said:


> This is pretty and charm!





seton said:


> These were the LCs I used yesterday. Yellow for Easter.



Thank you everyone!  

*seton*: love the yellow and love the K.S. lemonade fob...


----------



## Stansy

seton said:


> Hawt combo!
> 
> 
> 
> These were the LCs I used yesterday. Yellow for Easter.



Thank you 

We are lemon twins - I have the same KS lemon purse!!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

My new Le Pliage Heritage in Carmine!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Pretty! I love Pilberry, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawt combo!
> 
> 
> 
> These were the LCs I used yesterday. Yellow for Easter.



Very cute accessories! Love this bright happy color!


iluvbagsnshoes said:


> View attachment 2953474
> 
> My new Le Pliage Heritage in Carmine!



Ahh so love this bag!


----------



## cheidel

nelig8 said:


> I'm using my medium Le Pliage tote in Pilberry! Pic is from the hotel we were in a few weeks ago but I'm still using it daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2952702


Gorgeous color, next on my wish list!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my beige 2605 medium LH LP, three days in a row.
> 
> View attachment 2952952


She looks lovely, and I love the charm, looks great on her!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Stansy said:


> Longchamp and Hogan &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2953106


Looking good together, love that bag!!!


----------



## EGBDF

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> View attachment 2953474
> 
> My new Le Pliage Heritage in Carmine!



Very classy!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying the newest member of my LC family, LLH LP in Deep Red with my red patent leather Cole Haan sneakers today...!!!  The pic in the car shows the true Deep Red color. She enjoyed her first day out, and I do prefer the tan interior instead of white.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying the newest member of my LC family, LLH LP in Deep Red with my red patent leather Cole Haan sneakers today...!!!  The pic in the car shows the true Deep Red color. She enjoyed her first day out, and I do prefer the tan interior instead of white.



She looks absolutely cheery and I adore the tan interior too. Wish the lining in my amethyst was not white.


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Carrying the newest member of my LC family, LLH LP in Deep Red with my red patent leather Cole Haan sneakers today...!!!  The pic in the car shows the true Deep Red color. She enjoyed her first day out, and I do prefer the tan interior instead of white.




What a pretty red and cute charm! Also looks great with the sneakers! Congrats!


----------



## Esquared72

Parking myself in this lovely for the rest of the week. Rain in the forecast. [emoji299]&#65039;
View attachment 2953727


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> She looks absolutely cheery and I adore the tan interior too. Wish the lining in my amethyst was not white.


 


pbnjam said:


> What a pretty red and cute charm! Also looks great with the sneakers! Congrats!


 

Thank you ladies!!!!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Parking myself in this lovely for the rest of the week. Rain in the forecast. [emoji299]&#65039;
> View attachment 2953727


Very pretty, love the charm!  Is that the Deep Red also?  Rain is in our forecast this week too, so carrying the same lovely color.


----------



## Esquared72

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, love the charm!  Is that the Deep Red also?  Rain is in our forecast this week too, so carrying the same lovely color.




It is Deep Red! My only made in France nylon Le Pliage. Love this color and the tan interior. [emoji7]


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> It is Deep Red! My only made in France nylon Le Pliage. Love this color and the tan interior. [emoji7]


Picture above yours is my Deep Red, and I agree with you about the color.  I love it, and especially the tan interior.....bag cousins!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> My new Le Pliage Heritage in Carmine!




Oh luv this!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Naminami said:


> Bring my veau foulonne for today.
> [URL=http://imageshack.com/f/p8pXy8cVj]
> 
> [/URL]


Love the bag and the shoes!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Carrying the newest member of my LC family, LLH LP in Deep Red with my red patent leather Cole Haan sneakers today...!!!  The pic in the car shows the true Deep Red color. She enjoyed her first day out, and I do prefer the tan interior instead of white.




So nice! The gold fob is a great accessory for the red. I love when tan interior is used.

Hot combo with the sneakers!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> Parking myself in this lovely for the rest of the week. Rain in the forecast. [emoji299]&#65039;




More reds! Keep it coming! Keep it coming!  : )


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> So nice! The gold fob is a great accessory for the red. I love when tan interior is used.
> 
> Hot combo with the sneakers!


Thanks GP!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Parking myself in this lovely for the rest of the week. Rain in the forecast.



It had been raining cats and dogs here in Singapore too. I love this deep red. Though I hardly use my SHs, I really like seeing them on everyone else. So chic!


----------



## Honeylicious

My one and only LC: Le Pliage cuir Vermillion


----------



## Jenniedel

Hello, everyone! Haven't posted in a while though I try to peek in once in a while to see your lovely bags. On travel now & of course Longchamp is my bag of choice.

Carrying my SM bleu Le Pliage today & for the next few days.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Jenniedel said:


> Hello, everyone! Haven't posted in a while though I try to peek in once in a while to see your lovely bags. On travel now & of course Longchamp is my bag of choice.
> 
> Carrying my SM bleu Le Pliage today & for the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954082



what a great contrast against the white!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Honeylicious said:


> My one and only LC: Le Pliage cuir Vermillion



very nice! bet that is so soft!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Carrying the newest member of my LC family, LLH LP in Deep Red with my red patent leather Cole Haan sneakers today...!!!  The pic in the car shows the true Deep Red color. She enjoyed her first day out, and I do prefer the tan interior instead of white.



Great combo with the shoes! i agree i also like the tan interior.. that is one thing i am not fond of on my new Beige that white interior but the beige is a great neutral lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Honeylicious said:


> My one and only LC: Le Pliage cuir Vermillion



Gorgeous! Love vermillion. I have it in a mini cuir crossbody and &#128150; it too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jenniedel said:


> Carrying my SM bleu Le Pliage.



I love how stunning this blue is and that LE Laduree charm is pretty, love the unique combo of purple and gray macarons.


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Pretty! I love Pilberry, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawt combo!
> 
> 
> 
> These were the LCs I used yesterday. Yellow for Easter.




Great accessories!


iluvbagsnshoes said:


> View attachment 2953474
> 
> My new Le Pliage Heritage in Carmine!



Lovely! fantastic color.


----------



## cheidel

Thanks! How do u like the beige?  It's on my wish list!


----------



## seton

Stansy said:


> Thank you
> 
> We are lemon twins - I have the same KS lemon purse!!



cool. high five! 




iluvbagsnshoes said:


> View attachment 2953474
> 
> My new Le Pliage Heritage in Carmine!




you look great





pbnjam said:


> Very cute accessories! Love this bright happy color!







like many of you, looks like it's gonna rain all wk so back to my new fave: cumin


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Carrying the newest member of my LC family, LLH LP in Deep Red with my red patent leather Cole Haan sneakers today...!!!  The pic in the car shows the true Deep Red color. She enjoyed her first day out, and I do prefer the tan interior instead of white.



love that u took lots and lots of pix. 
love the tan interior too 




Jenniedel said:


> Hello, everyone! Haven't posted in a while though I try to peek in once in a while to see your lovely bags. On travel now & of course Longchamp is my bag of choice.
> 
> Carrying my SM bleu Le Pliage today & for the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954082




lookin good!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Lovin' my beige Le Pliage Neo Tote 1899. I adore this shade of beige. It's creamier, luminous and a lighter shade of beige than that used with the nylon LP.


----------



## Jenniedel

HesitantShopper said:


> what a great contrast against the white!



Love this contrast, too! I wasn't sure at first how I'd manage white handles, but so far they're still looking clean as new. 



frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how stunning this blue is and that LE Laduree charm is pretty, love the unique combo of purple and gray macarons.



Thanks, I actually love just looking at these colors! 



seton said:


> like many of you, looks like it's gonna rain all wk so back to my new fave: cumin



Gorgeous hue! Love its light gold look.



seton said:


> lookin good!



Thanks, seton!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> it's gonna rain all wk so back to my new fave: cumin



I see pretty flowers amidst all that rain. The cumin LP and camel pouchette is gorgeous!


----------



## Jenniedel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovin' my beige Le Pliage Neo Tote 1899. I adore this shade of beige. It's creamier, luminous and a lighter shade of beige than that used with the nylon LP.
> 
> View attachment 2954168




Yup, this is very yummy! Such a delicious beige!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovin' my beige Le Pliage Neo Tote 1899. I adore this shade of]



This is the first time I have seen this color. So creamy that it reminds me of milk! Yummy. I need to go to the boutique to check out this bag in person. Is it a dirt magnet?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovin' my beige Le Pliage Neo Tote 1899. I adore this shade of beige.



May I add that the bag charms are so adorable too!


----------



## Naminami

tristaeliseh said:


> Love the bag and the shoes!



Thank you
Xoxo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovin' my beige Le Pliage Neo Tote 1899. I adore this shade of beige. It's creamier, luminous and a lighter shade of beige than that used with



I kept coming back to look at your beige Neo. somehow the color is calling out to me though I usually shy  away from pale colors for fear of dirt. I recall trying on a Neo at the boutique when it first launched and it kept slipping off my shoulder. Does it stay on the shoulder for you once filled up?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is the first time I have seen this color. So creamy that it reminds me of milk! Yummy. I need to go to the boutique to check out this bag in person. Is it a dirt magnet?





frenziedhandbag said:


> May I add that the bag charms are so adorable too!





frenziedhandbag said:


> I kept coming back to look at your beige Neo. somehow the color is calling out to me though I usually shy  away from pale colors for fear of dirt. I recall trying on a Neo at the boutique when it first launched and it kept slipping off my shoulder. Does it stay on the shoulder for you once filled up?



Thank you! The color definitely draws you in. I had originally found it at the Soho Longchamp boutique but had bought some other items instead. It wasn't until later  when I read a post about it from Seton, I knew I had to have it. I bought it from Bloomies or Nordies (can't remember which store off the top of my head at the moment :giggles: )

I don't find it to be a dirt magnet but I've only used it a couple of times. I'm pretty careful with my light colored bags overall. It's definitely something I wouldn't carry say when traveling with my 80 pound Doberman on the way to the woods!

Yes, it stays on my shoulder with no trouble. It actually sinks in really nicely and is a bit cuddly. 

The charms are Henry Bendel, Fossil and a no-name brand elephant I found on eBay. I chose that one especially to use with this beige neo tote.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Honeylicious said:


> My one and only LC: Le Pliage cuir Vermillion



*Honeylicious*: That color is divine. Love it what a wonderful choice in an LC. Is that the medium size?



Jenniedel said:


> *Jenniedel*: Gorgeous SM. Pretty bag to travel with!
> 
> 
> 
> seton said:
> 
> 
> 
> like many of you, looks like it's gonna rain all wk so back to my new fave: cumin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yummers *, steon!* Is that beautiful or what? Love the accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> Jenniedel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, this is very yummy! Such a delicious beige!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you *Jenniedel*!
Click to expand...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you! The color definitely draws you in. I had originally found it at the Soho Longchamp boutique but had bought some other items instead. It wasn't until later  when I read a post about it from Seton, I knew I had to have it. I bought it from Bloomies or Nordies (can't remember which store off the top of my head at the moment :giggles: )
> 
> I don't find it to be a dirt magnet but I've only used it a couple of times. I'm pretty careful with my light colored bags overall. It's definitely something I wouldn't carry say when traveling with my 80 pound Doberman on the way to the woods!
> 
> Yes, it stays on my shoulder with no trouble. It actually sinks in really nicely and is a bit cuddly.
> 
> The charms are Henry Bendel, Fossil and a no-name brand elephant I found on eBay. I chose that one especially to use with this beige neo tote.



It definitely lured me back, many times and I usually don't purchase light colored bags,  even though I find them a staple. The fact that it is q Neo tells me that it might be less dirt prone as compared to the LP in a light color.  If only the Neo came in a medium size.... it suddenly dawned on me that I only have one medium LH. It will be good to fill the gap. From the way you mention it sinking in, it reminds me of planetes! Need to see this beige in person soon. Perfect match of charms for this bag. I love fossil watches!


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> Hello, everyone! Haven't posted in a while though I try to peek in once in a while to see your lovely bags. On travel now & of course Longchamp is my bag of choice.
> 
> Carrying my SM bleu Le Pliage today & for the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954082


 
She is stunning, and the Laduree is the perfect accessory for her!!!  Enjoy and safe travels!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> cool. high five!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like many of you, looks like it's gonna rain all wk so back to my new fave: cumin




Such a unique color to me, and the pouches are perfect with it!  That bear charm is adorable!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovin' my beige Le Pliage Neo Tote 1899. I adore this shade of beige. It's creamier, luminous and a lighter shade of beige than that used with the nylon LP.
> 
> View attachment 2954168


Gorgeous shade of beige, and the elephant charm is so cute!


----------



## thedseer

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovin' my beige Le Pliage Neo Tote 1899. I adore this shade of beige. It's creamier, luminous and a lighter shade of beige than that used with the nylon LP.
> 
> View attachment 2954168



Such a pretty color!


----------



## SofiaC

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my beige 2605 medium LH LP, three days in a row.
> 
> View attachment 2952952


Bag twinsies


----------



## Esquared72

Switched up colors today and added my Coach robot fob. 
View attachment 2955166

View attachment 2955168


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Switched up colors today and added my Coach robot fob.
> View attachment 2955166
> 
> View attachment 2955168



That's adorable! I love the turn lock.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Switched up colors today



The robot fob matches your LP perfectly!  &#128077;


----------



## Stansy

This was my plan before it started to rain :


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous shade of beige, and the elephant charm is so cute!








thedseer said:


> Such a pretty color!




Thanks! I luv it!


SofiaC said:


> Bag twinsies




Yah! : )


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> Switched up colors today and added my Coach robot fob.




Great color! I almost chose this color today but went with one of my Dooneys.

Cute Robot charm. It's a good match with the color of the LP.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Stansy said:


> This was my plan before it started to rain :




Oh how nice! Love the match up!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Carrying the newest member of my LC family, LLH LP in Deep Red with my red patent leather Cole Haan sneakers today...!!!  The pic in the car shows the true Deep Red color. She enjoyed her first day out, and I do prefer the tan interior instead of white.




Your bag is gorgeous!!!! Now please clean out your inbox!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!!!! Now please clean out your inbox!!!!!


Thanks QT, I just cleaned it out...heehee!!    I just couldn't get that red out of my mind after I first saw yours!!!


----------



## Honeylicious

Glitter_pixie said:


> *Honeylicious*: That color is divine. Love it what a wonderful choice in an LC. Is that the medium size?


Yes, it's a medium.  It's the perfect size for me~ though I'm only 5'3"


----------



## Honeylicious

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! bet that is so soft!


Thanks~ Well, it's not that soft, it could be softer


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> Switched up colors today and added my Coach robot fob.
> View attachment 2955166
> 
> View attachment 2955168



Love this robot as it can go well with a lot of bags. But it matches particularly well with this color LP.


----------



## cheidel

Ok, now back at ya, clean out your inbox!!!!


----------



## tristaeliseh

It rained really bad yesterday and we got more rain today so my only Longchamp (for now)


----------



## Glitter_pixie

On my way to NY for my big move...this will be my last weekend I spend at my apartment. I have fond memories, but happy to know I'll be all moved back home in Pennsylvania soon enough.

Seems fitting to be carrying this Cage aux Oiseaux.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tristaeliseh said:


> It rained really bad yesterday and we got more rain today so my only Longchamp (for now)





Ooo...lovely color!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> On my way to NY for my big move...this will be my last weekend I spend at my apartment. I have fond memories, but happy to know I'll be all moved back home in Pennsylvania soon enough.
> 
> Seems fitting to be carrying this Cage aux Oiseaux.
> 
> View attachment 2956748



It does look like a 'be happy' kind of bag.have a great weekend!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Switched up colors today and added my Coach robot fob.
> View attachment 2955166
> 
> View attachment 2955168



Oh how fun! i have COach Robot fob too but it's a different design,  perhaps i need to add it to my LC now lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

tristaeliseh said:


> It rained really bad yesterday and we got more rain today so my only Longchamp (for now)



This is really nice!



Glitter_pixie said:


> On my way to NY for my big move...this will be my last weekend I spend at my apartment. I have fond memories, but happy to know I'll be all moved back home in Pennsylvania soon enough.
> 
> Seems fitting to be carrying this Cage aux Oiseaux.
> 
> View attachment 2956748



so pretty! love the detail on this.


----------



## Jenniedel

eehlers said:


> Switched up colors today and added my Coach robot fob.
> View attachment 2955166
> 
> View attachment 2955168



How cute! Love it!



Stansy said:


> This was my plan before it started to rain :
> 
> View attachment 2955212



Nice match! I like greens too.



tristaeliseh said:


> It rained really bad yesterday and we got more rain today so my only Longchamp (for now)



Cheerful color. Perfect for a rainy day. Love the details! 



Glitter_pixie said:


> On my way to NY for my big move...this will be my last weekend I spend at my apartment. I have fond memories, but happy to know I'll be all moved back home in Pennsylvania soon enough.
> 
> Seems fitting to be carrying this Cage aux Oiseaux.
> 
> View attachment 2956748



Lovely bag! Good luck on your move!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> On my way to NY for my big move...this will be my last weekend I spend at my apartment. I have fond memories, but happy to know I'll be all moved back home in Pennsylvania soon enough.
> 
> Seems fitting to be carrying this Cage aux Oiseaux.
> 
> View attachment 2956748


 
A beautiful bag........just lovely!  Good luck with the move, and take special care of all your gorgeous bags during the move!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tristaeliseh said:


> It rained really bad yesterday and we got more rain today so my only Longchamp (for now)




Very pretty color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> On my way to NY for my big move...
> Seems fitting to be carrying this Cage aux Oiseaux.




Very pretty! I love the print. Wishing you a smooth move. : )


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Seems fitting to be carrying this Cage aux Oiseaux.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> When this bag was launched, I was attracted to the Lagoon but turquoise or mint does not work with my wardrobe. This pale pink is really pretty. Already fully sold out in my country and no new stock is coming in, hence I was unable to see this in person. I like how your picture makes the bag look like it is a true pale pink. LC site makes it look a whole lot lighter. I am curious as to how you feel about the colour and so far, has it been a burden trying to keep it stain free? Grateful thanks in advance for sharing. Good luck with your move!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> It does look like a 'be happy' kind of bag.have a great weekend!







HesitantShopper said:


> This is really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty! love the detail on this.







Jenniedel said:


> Lovely bag! Good luck on your move!







cheidel said:


> A beautiful bag........just lovely!  Good luck with the move, and take special care of all your gorgeous bags during the move!







frenziedhandbag said:


> Very pretty! I love the print. Wishing you a smooth move. : )




Thank you everyone for the good-luck moving wishes!  

EGBDF: I do feel pretty happy to carry this bag! 

cheidel: I moved my bags home weeks ago! Gotta love the priorities: bags, shoes, clothing, dolls first! The rest could wait....lol!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> When this bag was launched, I was attracted to the Lagoon but turquoise or mint does not work with my wardrobe. This pale pink is really pretty. Already fully sold out in my country and no new stock is coming in, hence I was unable to see this in person. I like how your picture makes the bag look like it is a true pale pink. LC site makes it look a whole lot lighter. I am curious as to how you feel about the colour and so far, has it been a burden trying to keep it stain free? Grateful thanks in advance for sharing. Good luck with your move!




I absolutely love this color! I wanted it in the short handle and when someone mentioned it was still available at Sandspoint, I ordered it with the discount. I feel very lucky to have it. I don't fuss over it. See in these photos...I'm just havin' fun!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I absolutely love this color! I wanted it in the short handle and when someone mentioned it was still available at Sandspoint, I ordered it with the discount. I feel very lucky to have it. I don't fuss over it. See in these photos...I'm just havin' fun!QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thank you for the additional pictures! You look so happy with it, truly befitting of its theme. It is so adorable and so cheery! I read on the Cage thread that you found the nylon thicker too, that is great to know! I love the color, it's really wonderful. Okay, I think you just enabled me again. : P


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> On my way to NY for my big move...this will be my last weekend I spend at my apartment. I have fond memories, but happy to know I'll be all moved back home in Pennsylvania soon enough.
> 
> Seems fitting to be carrying this Cage aux Oiseaux.
> 
> View attachment 2956748




Wishing you a smooth move GP! 
So funny, my husband thinks the Cage looks like a Banksy piece, and he did a huge art thing all over NYC...I always love the symbolism of birds flying out of a cage


----------



## tflowers921

Since Opie got to be the star yesterday, here's Lulu with my new slate


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I absolutely love this color!



Ok, not a stalker but I kept looking at your pictures. I like how it looks under different lighting. Out in the sun, it looks brighter and when it is darker, it looks like a toned down pink. Just so feminine and fun!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2957176
> 
> Since Opie got to be the star yesterday, here's Lulu with my new slate




LuLu says, "Mom, you could hide me inside this bag!" Another drool-worthy shot of that glorious 1899 slate!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ok, not a stalker but I kept looking at your pictures. I like how it looks under different lighting. Out in the sun, it looks brighter and when it is darker, it looks like a toned down pink. Just so feminine and fun!




Haaahhha! We're all lurkers here on tPF! No worries!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> LuLu says, "Mom, you could hide me inside this bag!" Another drool-worthy shot of that glorious 1899 slate!




Lol!!! She could totally fit too! [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Switching out to my favourite LC. LM metal in Bordeux. The straps has softened as I used this the most. Very comfortable and a delight to use.


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> Switching out to my favourite LC. LM metal in Bordeux. The straps has softened as I used this the most. Very comfortable and a delight to use.




Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I absolutely love this color! I wanted it in the short handle and when someone mentioned it was still available at Sandspoint, I ordered it with the discount. I feel very lucky to have it. I don't fuss over it. See in these photos...I'm just havin' fun!
> 
> View attachment 2957153
> 
> 
> View attachment 2957157


Oh, I like your attitude, have fun and enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Switching out to my favourite LC. LM metal in Bordeux. The straps has softened as I used this the most. Very comfortable and a delight to use.


Oh, what a beauty!!!!  Love the furry charm too!  Enjoy!!!  Can't wait til the straps soften on all of my LP totes!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Gorgeous color!!!



Thank you! Fond memories too as I bought it on vacation and marked down.





cheidel said:


> Oh, what a beauty!!!!  Love the furry charm too!



Thank you! My child affectionately calls it the Furball. I aim to soften  them (straps) all.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Oh, I like your attitude, have fun and enjoy!!!



+1 on being carefree and enjoy life and bags!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Switching out to my favourite LC. LM metal in Bordeux. The straps has softened as I used this the most. Very comfortable and a delight to use.




Very beautiful! Love the color.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

allyloupuppy said:


> Platinum cuir
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591729




It's early here so I'm going through some of the older posts. Came across this...so lovely!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Jenniedel said:


> Bringing out my battered Le Pliage in loden green color, which has been serving me some 3 years now
> View attachment 2619509




Another lovely color. Would love if LC brings back this shade of green.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> foulonne greige
> foulonne paprika
> pliage myrtille




Seton, I know this is an older post but just had to say how much I love your Foulonne greige and the leather bag charm. The matching accessories are lovely. As always you're very classy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2786208
> 
> 
> Carrying my custom Le Pliage.




Gorgeous! Is this navy/lagoon?


----------



## Naminami

frenziedhandbag said:


> Switching out to my favourite LC. LM metal in Bordeux. The straps has softened as I used this the most. Very comfortable and a delight to use.



Gorgeous


----------



## allyloupuppy

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's early here so I'm going through some of the older posts. Came across this...so lovely!



Thank you


----------



## hitt

eehlers said:


> LP Cuir in Bilberry


Its slouch is DREAMY. I love the little charm you added to it. 

On a side note, seeing your photo got me fired up. I can't believe I didn't jump on it when Bloomingdales was having their sale. By the time I was about to check out, my cart said the item was sold out.


----------



## bakeacookie

Glitter_pixie said:


> Gorgeous! Is this navy/lagoon?




Yes, it is!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Switching out to my favourite LC. LM metal in Bordeux. The straps has softened as I used this the most. Very comfortable and a delight to use.


Very pretty! love these poof balls, maybe i need one for mine lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> I absolutely love this color! I wanted it in the short handle and when someone mentioned it was still available at Sandspoint, I ordered it with the discount. I feel very lucky to have it. I don't fuss over it. See in these photos...I'm just havin' fun!
> 
> View attachment 2957153
> 
> 
> View attachment 2957157



That looks great on you! i wish i could find one of those! love the details.


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2957176
> 
> Since Opie got to be the star yesterday, here's Lulu with my new slate



very pretty! love the sheen to that one. Cute pup too!


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> very pretty! love the sheen to that one. Cute pup too!




Thank you! The sheen is gorgeous & I love that the color looks very different depending on the lighting


----------



## Glitter_pixie

DH said I did such a good job packing that he'll take care of the rest at the apt. Sooo taking the opportunity to head downtown real quick for a couple of hours. 

Have my Gun Metal 1899 with me on this gray day in NYC.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Switching out to my favourite LC. LM metal in Bordeux. The straps has softened as I used this the most. Very comfortable and a delight to use.



It glows in the lighting, FH! A true treasure.





Glitter_pixie said:


> Seton, I know this is an older post but just had to say how much I love your Foulonne greige and the leather bag charm. The matching accessories are lovely. As always you're very classy!



TY, GP. The current Beige is similiar. Maybe one is in your future? 





Glitter_pixie said:


> DH said I did such a good job packing that he'll take care of the rest at the apt. Sooo taking the opportunity to head downtown real quick for a couple of hours.
> 
> Have my Gun Metal 1899 with me on this gray day in NYC.
> 
> View attachment 2957589




You are a woman on a mission! Perhaps a lot on your "slate"?


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> I absolutely love this color! I wanted it in the short handle and when someone mentioned it was still available at Sandspoint, I ordered it with the discount. I feel very lucky to have it. I don't fuss over it. See in these photos...I'm just havin' fun!
> 
> View attachment 2957153
> 
> 
> View attachment 2957157


Pretty in pink! Love the SH look on you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> DH said I did such a good job packing that he'll take care of the rest at the apt. Sooo taking the opportunity to head downtown real quick for a couple of hours.
> 
> Have my Gun Metal 1899 with me on this gray day in NYC.
> 
> View attachment 2957589



Good choice! glad the move is going well.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> TY, GP. The current Beige is similiar. Maybe one is in your future?
> 
> 
> 
> You are a woman on a mission! Perhaps a lot on your "slate"?




Oh good to know but probably not...I bought the small Le Foulonne Hobo Bag from Nordies during their price match in the Beige. It's gorgeous! I'll admire yours! 

("a lot on your slate? Ha ha oh...that was a cornball joke! Lol...made me smile!)

I feel so dumb... I have the slate already in the 2605 (med LH) and forgot it is also known as Taupe and this is after you told me somewhere else. I did locate a slate/taupe in an 1899 from the Bagshop so I'm good!  : )


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Pretty in pink! Love the SH look on you!




Me, too! I think it's a good fit for me.



HesitantShopper said:


> Good choice! glad the move is going well.




Thanks HS!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh good to know but probably not...I bought the small Le Foulonne Hobo Bag from Nordies during their price match in the Beige. It's gorgeous! I'll admire yours!
> 
> ("a lot on your slate? Ha ha oh...that was a cornball joke! Lol...made me smile!)
> 
> I feel so dumb... I have the slate already in the 2605 (med LH) and forgot it is also known as Taupe and this is after you told me somewhere else. I did locate a slate/taupe in an 1899 from the Bagshop so I'm good!  : )





GP I love that you have so many you forgot about one!!! I've been there [emoji23]


----------



## mclhynne

LC Le Pliage Neo Medium Bilberry


----------



## Stansy

Not carrying but wearing:




Neo Fantaisie Sneakers


----------



## EGBDF

Stansy said:


> Not carrying but wearing:
> 
> View attachment 2958543
> 
> 
> Neo Fantaisie Sneakers



How comfy are they? Love the look!


----------



## Esquared72

LP Cuir today [emoji2]
View attachment 2958646


----------



## DiJe40

eehlers said:


> LP Cuir today [emoji2]
> View attachment 2958646




Love the leather, is that chocoltate brown?


----------



## Esquared72

DiJe40 said:


> Love the leather, is that chocoltate brown?




Nope. It's Bilberry. [emoji4]


----------



## EGBDF

LP cuir blue


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> LP Cuir today [emoji2]
> View attachment 2958646


Love this puddle of leather! This color is very rich and pretty!


Stansy said:


> Not carrying but wearing:
> 
> View attachment 2958543
> 
> 
> Neo Fantaisie Sneakers


Very sleek looking sneakers!


EGBDF said:


> LP cuir blue


Gorgeous color! I recently bought a small one but I see a medium in my future too!


----------



## Stansy

EGBDF said:


> How comfy are they? Love the look!



Thank you, they are great!

I think that they run rather small, and they seemed heavy at first. But I have been wearing them the whole day, and I feel good!!


----------



## LVBagLady

EGBDF said:


> LP cuir blue



Love this bag.  Saw this bag in Portsmouth today 50% off. My friend almost bought it.


----------



## tflowers921

Gave my LHM in gunmetal a bath today, I love how easy these are to take care of  this one is at least 6 years old


----------



## EGBDF

LVBagLady said:


> Love this bag.  Saw this bag in Portsmouth today 50% off. My friend almost bought it.



Noooooo, I did not hear that! Hahaha.


----------



## LVBagLady

EGBDF said:


> Noooooo, I did not hear that! Hahaha.



The store has 50%off all Longchamps until they are gone. I got the 1899 black Le Pilage and a Surf City short handle. I posted it in the Sales and deals forum, the one you can't chat in. You can do phone orders. She'll ship.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> It glows in the lighting, FH!



It does glow! It's my favourite for a reason. &#9786;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> LP Cuir today]



I saw the bilberry cuir on a lady necy to me and I love the color. Like a true raisin. Lovely! Now, if only the strap is longer for the small.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> LP cuir blue



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; gorgeous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> LP Cuir today [emoji2]
> View attachment 2958646





EGBDF said:


> LP cuir blue



Both of these are so nice, supple looking... are they heavy?


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2958929
> 
> Gave my LHM in gunmetal a bath today, I love how easy these are to take care of  this one is at least 6 years old



Impressive! and good to know as a newer owner!


----------



## EGBDF

HesitantShopper said:


> Both of these are so nice, supple looking... are they heavy?



No, they are so light! But strong.


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> No, they are so light! But strong.



This is good to know, i worried about them being weighty, something to think about later on..


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> Impressive! and good to know as a newer owner!




Welcome to the club they are the best bags ever!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> Welcome to the club they are the best bags ever!



Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Stansy said:


> Not carrying but wearing:
> 
> View attachment 2958543
> 
> 
> Neo Fantaisie Sneakers


I love those sneakers!!!  Very nice!  I am a sneaker person, my favs are Cole Haan, and I have many colors.    Enjoy them!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> LP cuir blue


 
Gorgeous!  Blue is my fav color.  



eehlers said:


> LP Cuir today [emoji2]
> View attachment 2958646


 
Lovely in bilberry!


----------



## tflowers921

Back to my favorite


----------



## Naminami

Wearing le pliage gun metal LLH for rainy day
[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/ip1Lyjp7j]
	
[/URL]


----------



## thedseer

Naminami said:


> Wearing le pliage gun metal LLH for rainy day
> [URL=http://imageshack.com/f/ip1Lyjp7j]
> 
> [/URL]



Lice your outfit!


----------



## misscocktail

Taking my new MLH in Beige out on her maiden trip, all dressed up! [emoji2]


----------



## EGBDF

Naminami said:


> Wearing le pliage gun metal LLH for rainy day
> [URL=http://imageshack.com/f/ip1Lyjp7j]
> 
> [/URL]



Very chic!



misscocktail said:


> Taking my new MLH in Beige out on her maiden trip, all dressed up! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959756



Love that beige!


----------



## thedseer

Naminami said:


> Wearing le pliage gun metal LLH for rainy day
> [URL=http://imageshack.com/f/ip1Lyjp7j]
> 
> [/URL]



Oops, by lice I mean love...I love your outfit.  Sorry! 







thedseer said:


> Lice your outfit!


----------



## thedseer

misscocktail said:


> Taking my new MLH in Beige out on her maiden trip, all dressed up! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959756



Pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stansy said:


> Not carrying but wearing:
> 
> View attachment 2958543
> 
> 
> Neo Fantaisie Sneakers




Love, love these!!


----------



## Stansy

LuvAllBags said:


> Love, love these!!



Thank you - they are extremely comfy!


----------



## tflowers921

Switching into my LLH, I remember this being called aubergine, but I've also seen it called Bordeaux and burgundy.


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2960136
> 
> Switching into my LLH, I remember this being called aubergine, but I've also seen it called Bordeaux and burgundy.


 
Gorgeous color! Very rich and pretty!


----------



## cheidel

misscocktail said:


> Taking my new MLH in Beige out on her maiden trip, all dressed up! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959756


All dressed up, and looking fabulous!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## tflowers921

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous color! Very rich and pretty!




Thanks so much! I'm very glad I got it when I did, haven't seen it in a while!


----------



## tflowers921

thedseer said:


> Oops, by lice I mean love...I love your outfit.  Sorry!




That bag & those pants are a perfect match!


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2960136
> 
> Switching into my LLH, I remember this being called aubergine, but I've also seen it called Bordeaux and burgundy.



how old is it? i dont remember an aubergine in the past 6 yrs. it's probably grape or burgundy. what number does it say on the tag?


----------



## MahoganyQT

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2960136
> 
> Switching into my LLH, I remember this being called aubergine, but I've also seen it called Bordeaux and burgundy.




So pretty!!


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> how old is it? i dont remember an aubergine in the past 6 yrs. it's probably grape or burgundy. what number does it say on the tag?







MahoganyQT said:


> So pretty!!




Thanks QT! It's my favorite LP 


Seton I got it for Christmas in 2012 I believe...I could be misremembering!


----------



## tflowers921

Looking up the tag number in still seeing both burgundy and Bordeaux


----------



## seton

it's definitely Burgundy, which was Fall 2012. (Bordeaux if you want the French spelling)


----------



## tflowers921

Wow I remembered the year correctly! Finally settled, I will call it by its proper color from now on [emoji6]


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2960136
> 
> Switching into my LLH, I remember this being called aubergine, but I've also seen it called Bordeaux and burgundy.



Really rich color there! nice!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Stansy said:


> Not carrying but wearing:
> 
> View attachment 2958543
> 
> 
> Neo Fantaisie Sneakers



 I`ve never seen Longchamp sneakers...cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Switching into my LLH, I remember this being called aubergine, but I've also seen it called Bordeaux and burgundy.



Its lovely! I hope LC brings this color back.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> GP I love that you have so many you forgot about one!!! I've been there [emoji23]




:shame:  I know! 

Hope that once I have all the moving boxes and stuff in place that I'll find my brain again, too!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trying to catch up on my Longchamp readings. I'm all moved into my house now, just doing the unboxing.

Wonderful bags everyone!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I have carried this lovely bag for 10 days straight. I never do that!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> View attachment 2961122
> 
> I have carried this lovely bag for 10 days straight. I never do that!



Gorgeous! Love the Heritage. It's such a pretty and artistic structured bag. So lightweight and eye catching. I bet you get a lot of compliments.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carried my 2605 LH Le Pliage in Ecru.


----------



## herro.squirrely

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my 2605 LH Le Pliage in Ecru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961131



Great colour for spring! love the keychain too


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2960136
> 
> Switching into my LLH, I remember this being called aubergine, but I've also seen it called Bordeaux and burgundy.




Gorgeous, and my most wished for LP color.....hope they bring it back one day!!!


----------



## cheidel

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> View attachment 2961122
> 
> I have carried this lovely bag for 10 days straight. I never do that!


 
It's such a stunning bag, and looks great on you!  This bag is so gorgeous, she deserves to be carried indefinitely.  Very nice pop of color!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my 2605 LH Le Pliage in Ecru.




Lovely, and love the charm too!!!!!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, and my most wished for LP color.....hope they bring it back one day!!!




Thank you cheidel! So funny I think that about so many of yours  I wish they'd bring it back as well, it's a subtle pop of color but still neutral enough to go with everything! I was debating between this & chocolate when I got it, very glad I went with this!


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> Its lovely! I hope LC brings this color back.




Thank you! I would love it, I'd buy a MSH in this color too!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> Thank you cheidel! So funny I think that about so many of yours  I wish they'd bring it back as well, it's a subtle pop of color but still neutral enough to go with everything! I was debating between this & chocolate when I got it, very glad I went with this!




What season was the aubergine launched?


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> What season was the aubergine launched?




I was mistaken, it's apparently Bordeaux/burgundy. It was fall/winter 2012.


----------



## HesitantShopper

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> View attachment 2961122
> 
> I have carried this lovely bag for 10 days straight. I never do that!



Lovely! i can see why you have lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my 2605 LH Le Pliage in Ecru.



Pretty, great charm too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I have carried this lovely bag for 10 days straight. I never do that!



Gorgeous! I love how elegant it looks on you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my 2605 LH Le Pliage in Ecru.



I love how you switch to a different LC everyday. That, for me, brings about a lot of joy! &#128513;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Thank you! I would love it, I'd buy a MSH in this color too!



That's a brilliant idea. I have a LM metal bordeux and was trying to tell myself that I shouldn't get a LP in bordeux (trying to diversify in vain, lol)... but yes, a MLH or mini SH will be great. Now LC, please do bring this color back.


----------



## Iridescent

misscocktail said:


> Taking my new MLH in Beige out on her maiden trip, all dressed up! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959756



LV and LC ... two of my favs together &#9829;


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Glitter_pixie said:


> Gorgeous! Love the Heritage. It's such a pretty and artistic structured bag. So lightweight and eye catching. I bet you get a lot of compliments.







cheidel said:


> It's such a stunning bag, and looks great on you!  This bag is so gorgeous, she deserves to be carried indefinitely.  Very nice pop of color!  Enjoy!







HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely! i can see why you have lol







frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous! I love how elegant it looks on you.




Thank you!


----------



## thedseer

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my 2605 LH Le Pliage in Ecru.



Oh, this is beautiful!


----------



## MMaiko

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> View attachment 2961122
> 
> I have carried this lovely bag for 10 days straight. I never do that!



I just looked at this in the store, I just love it.  Which size is it?  It looks great on you.  I have a birthday and anniversary coming up, I'm thinking about this as my gift.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my Hydrangea Quadri crossbody today. She looks too pink in this photo. I'll try another photo outdoors later.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

herro.squirrely said:


> Great colour for spring! love the keychain too





cheidel said:


> Lovely, and love the charm too!!!!!





HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty, great charm too!





frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how you switch to a different LC everyday. That, for me, brings about a lot of joy! &#65533;&#65533;





thedseer said:


> Oh, this is beautiful!



Thank you everyone. I really enjoy wearing the Beige and Ecru colors. The bag charm is something I bought from a little shop in Grand Central Station. 

*frenziedhandbag*: it brings me a lot of joy, too! 

I love seeing yours and everyone else's bags, too.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Hydrangea Quadri crossbody today. She looks too pink in this photo. I'll try another photo outdoors later.
> 
> View attachment 2961766




pretty! I saw someone wearing a quadri CB thiss weekened and posted it on the action thread


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

MMaiko said:


> I just looked at this in the store, I just love it.  Which size is it?  It looks great on you.  I have a birthday and anniversary coming up, I'm thinking about this as my gift.




Thank you! This is the large size. At first I thought it might be too big, but now I think it's great. I am 5'7, for reference.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Hydrangea Quadri crossbody today. She looks too pink in this photo. I'll try another photo outdoors later.
> 
> View attachment 2961766



oh, this is lovely!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> pretty! I saw someone wearing a quadri CB thiss weekened and posted it on the action thread



Thanks! 

Going to take a look now.


----------



## seton

gray day. gray bag.


----------



## MMaiko

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Thank you! This is the large size. At first I thought it might be too big, but now I think it's great. I am 5'7, for reference.



I was hoping it was the large; I'm also 5'7 and thought it looked good.  I need to learn how to post pictures but not now, it's bedtime.  Thanks for the reply!


----------



## WestingerMom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Hydrangea Quadri crossbody today. She looks too pink in this photo. I'll try another photo outdoors later.
> 
> View attachment 2961766


Love the quadri!  Isn't the leather wonderful?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I have carried this lovely bag for 10 days straight. I never do that!



Now that I have seen this bag 'in real life action' and not in pose shots, I am intrigued. I believe this is the classic size? Do you mind sharing how you feel about functionality, weight and what you can fit into it? Thank you in advance for sharing. &#128522;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Hydrangea Quadri crossbody today.]



The quadri crossbody is so pretty, not to mention the bright burst of color. Love it!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> gray day. gray bag.


The grey is such a lovely color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> the grey is such a lovely color!



+1!


----------



## SofiaC

Medium Clay at work.


----------



## EGBDF

SofiaC said:


> Medium Clay at work.



Love this color!


----------



## FinFun

seton said:


> gray day. gray bag.


Oh, I with this color was available for the custom bags. Pretty!



SofiaC said:


> Medium Clay at work.


Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## pbnjam

Back into this one.... Want to be handsfree today


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> gray day. gray bag.



Another fav! Lovely



WestingerMom said:


> Love the quadri!  Isn't the leather wonderful?



I like the leather because it's soft and has the crosshatching design. It's a good bag to use in miserable weather.



frenziedhandbag said:


> The quadri crossbody is so pretty, not to mention the bright burst of color. Love it!



Thanks!



SofiaC said:


> Medium Clay at work.



I've never seen the LP Cuir in the Clay...absolutely gorgeous!



pbnjam said:


> Back into this one.... Want to be handsfree today



Pretty! Love that springy color.


----------



## EGBDF

small grey


----------



## seton

SofiaC said:


> Medium Clay at work.





EGBDF said:


> small grey




loving all these gray bags, GFs!

I, too, switched to a gray bag = fusil SOL which u already have seen many times so no pic. I would be carrying my SM black if I had a choice since it goes better with my outfit but I am seeing my mother tonight and I dont need her to complain about how many bags I have! She's seen the SOL plenty of times too!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> small grey




That's so pretty. It looks silvery gray.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Back into this one.... Want to be handsfree today
> View attachment 2962843



This is just lovely i need one like this to be hands free too lol



EGBDF said:


> small grey



Very nice! has a great sheen.


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> This is just lovely i need one like this to be hands free too lol


You should get one! 


Glitter_pixie said:


> Pretty! Love that springy color.


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Medium Clay at work.


I love that color and it's a great neutral.  Beautiful, enjoy!


----------



## LVBagLady

I carried the lagoon bird cage as a tote and city surf as a handbag. They go together.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SofiaC said:


> Medium Clay at work.



Splendid grey! I love it! Hope the new Pebble for Autumn 15 is just as pretty as yours. 





EGBDF said:


> small grey



Love it! Hope to see more greys coming from LC.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVBagLady said:


> I carried the lagoon bird cage as a tote and city surf as a handbag.



They pair so well. Looking at them makes me smile.&#128522;


----------



## catsinthebag

Indigo large long handle today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> Indigo large long handle today]



I love how bright indigo looks! That matching brown LC tag looks fabulous too.


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how bright indigo looks! That matching brown LC tag looks fabulous too.



Thanks! I use the LC luggage tags on all my bags for my subway pass. Form and function!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> I use the LC luggage tags on all my bags for my subway pass. Form and function!



I am happiest when form and function unite! Good job and you've given me a splendid idea to do the same. Off to look at LC luggage tags. Hee....


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LVBagLady said:


> I carried the lagoon bird cage as a tote and city surf as a handbag. They go together.




Bag twins!

What did you do today that you needed to use these two enchanting bags?

I like to use a crossbody and a tote sometimes to go shopping.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

catsinthebag said:


> Indigo large long handle today




Love the Indigo!

This is my current favorite color for the LP.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> LC luggage tags!



Just looked them up. I like the 2.0 and nautical luggage tags.


----------



## catsinthebag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love the Indigo!
> 
> This is my current favorite color for the LP.



Mine too! But I am partial to blues


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am happiest when form and function unite! Good job and you've given me a splendid idea to do the same. Off to look at LC luggage tags. Hee....



Always happy to enable!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> Always happy to enable!



&#128513; I like the foulonne tag too!


----------



## LVBagLady

Glitter_pixie said:


> Bag twins!
> 
> What did you do today that you needed to use these two enchanting bags?
> 
> I like to use a crossbody and a tote sometimes to go shopping.



I had to work. I always need a tote for work and a separate handbag. I carry a lot.


----------



## herro.squirrely

LVBagLady said:


> I carried the lagoon bird cage as a tote and city surf as a handbag. They go together.



Love the blues! I'm waiting for my lagoon bag to arrive. Looking at these photos makes me more excited.


----------



## cheidel

catsinthebag said:


> Indigo large long handle today
> 
> View attachment 2963508


Very pretty, such a lovely blue!!!  I like the luggage tag too!


----------



## catsinthebag

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, such a lovely blue!!!  I like the luggage tag too!



Thanks! I really love this blue!


----------



## HesitantShopper

LVBagLady said:


> I carried the lagoon bird cage as a tote and city surf as a handbag. They go together.



Double decker purse lol so pretty both of the styles!


----------



## HesitantShopper

catsinthebag said:


> Indigo large long handle today
> 
> View attachment 2963508



what a vivid blue!


----------



## xhaiza

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Hydrangea Quadri crossbody today. She looks too pink in this photo. I'll try another photo outdoors later.
> 
> View attachment 2961766




Love the color! So nice!


----------



## xhaiza

Glitter_pixie said:


> I absolutely love this color! I wanted it in the short handle and when someone mentioned it was still available at Sandspoint, I ordered it with the discount. I feel very lucky to have it. I don't fuss over it. See in these photos...I'm just havin' fun!
> 
> View attachment 2957153
> 
> 
> View attachment 2957157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> What a gorgeous bag you have there!


----------



## xhaiza

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovin' my beige Le Pliage Neo Tote 1899. I adore this shade of beige. It's creamier, luminous and a lighter shade of beige than that used with the nylon LP.
> 
> View attachment 2954168



so classy! Nice bag! It's my first time to see this color.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

It's another "coolish" spring day. Carried my small white Quadri.


----------



## xhaiza

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's another "coolish" spring day. Carried my small white Quadri.
> 
> View attachment 2963843


What a gorgeous LC bag you've got there! so stylish!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's another "coolish" spring day. Carried my small white Quadri.
> 
> View attachment 2963843



I love silver hardware and I love this bag!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's another "coolish" spring day. Carried my small white Quadri.
> 
> View attachment 2963843




Such a gorgeous bag!!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

xhaiza said:


> Glitter_pixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love this color! I wanted it in the short handle and when someone mentioned it was still available at Sandspoint, I ordered it with the discount. I feel very lucky to have it. I don't fuss over it. See in these photos...I'm just havin' fun!
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous bag you have there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xhaiza said:
> 
> 
> 
> so classy! Nice bag! It's my first time to see this color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xhaiza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color! So nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks xhaiza! I love the Beige and as others have noted, the Beige Neo looks like cream and milky. It's really so pretty!
Click to expand...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> I love silver hardware and I love this bag!!!







xhaiza said:


> What a gorgeous LC bag you've got there! so stylish!





cheidel said:


> Such a gorgeous bag!!!!



Thanks so much! 

It's a fun little bag to carry. I had originally wanted the white in the larger size but didn't like it when I saw it IRL. I prefer the large Quadri satchel in darker colors. In either case, I admire how Longchamp has made a structured bag with a soft-ish leather that can be squished a little and pop back out to maintain its shape.


----------



## thedseer

Great bags everyone!



catsinthebag said:


> Indigo large long handle today
> 
> View attachment 2963508



I just love this color!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's another "coolish" spring day. Carried my small white Quadri.
> 
> View attachment 2963843




Ahh so pretty! Love your quadris.


----------



## pbnjam

In a fitting room with my Poppy MSH LP


----------



## WestingerMom

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's another "coolish" spring day. Carried my small white Quadri.
> 
> View attachment 2963843


Beautiful!  I have this in black, beige, and white but haven't used it yet.  Enjoy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> In a fitting room with my Poppy MSH LP



Wheee! Love it! Looks great on you!  (Ooo what did cha get from Henri Bendel?)



WestingerMom said:


> Beautiful!  I have this in black, beige, and white but haven't used it yet.  Enjoy!



Well, whatever are you waiting for? Some mod shots, please!


----------



## WestingerMom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wheee! Love it! Looks great on you!  (Ooo what did cha get from Henri Bendel?)
> 
> 
> 
> Well, whatever are you waiting for? Some mod shots, please!



I just got into my bilberry shopper LH LP.  The quadri will definitely be coming out soon!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's another "coolish" spring day. Carried my small white Quadri.
> 
> View attachment 2963843



Just love this.


----------



## thedseer

Lagoon ssh


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> In a fitting room with my Poppy MSH LP
> 
> View attachment 2964162



Looks very nice on you!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's another "coolish" spring day. Carried my small white Quadri.
> 
> View attachment 2963843



it's stunning in that size!





pbnjam said:


> In a fitting room with my Poppy MSH LP
> 
> View attachment 2964162



Love it, love it, love it. Like the TB fob too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> In a fitting room with my Poppy MSH LP



Poppy looks amazing!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> Just love this.







seton said:


> it's stunning in that size!




Thank you! 

seton, I agree...there's just something about the white in the small Quadri that makes it seem brighter! I thought the white in the large size seems duller...probably not the case but visually that's how it appeared to me.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Poppy looks amazing!


Thanks FH! I really like this shade of orange too. 


seton said:


> Love it, love it, love it. Like the TB fob too!


Thanks Seton. Your pics are very enabling! 


HesitantShopper said:


> Looks very nice on you!


Thank you HS! My coat happens to be navy blue and I think it goes well with poppy. Though I also saw someone with an orange coat and navy blue bag that worked too.


Glitter_pixie said:


> Wheee! Love it! Looks great on you!  (Ooo what did cha get from Henri Bendel?)


Thanks GP! You caught my shopping bag from Anya Hindmarch. I went in there looking for leather stickers but came out with a wallet instead. I think I need a pretty scarf too to slow down the purchases.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

It's cool and rainy today. Feeling like a pop of warm Pink Candy! Love this 1899 LLH LP.




Happy Friday!


----------



## thedseer

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's cool and rainy today. Feeling like a pop of warm Pink Candy! Love this 1899 LLH LP.
> 
> View attachment 2965083
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 2965086



Pretty! Love the color.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Thanks GP! You caught my shopping bag from Anya Hindmarch. I went in there looking for leather stickers but came out with a wallet instead. I think I need a pretty scarf too to slow down the purchases.



Oh, which wallet didja get? 
Do you like that store? I find the vibe in that store a little weird so I never get anything.




Glitter_pixie said:


> It's cool and rainy today. Feeling like a pop of warm Pink Candy! Love this 1899 LLH LP.
> 
> View attachment 2965083
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 2965086




OMG, I need that hand sanitizer! Must. Go. Now! lol!


Today is rainy too so Lilac 1899. This pic is more blurry but I picked the one that was most color-true.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> OMG, I need that hand sanitizer! Must. Go. Now! lol!
> 
> 
> Today is rainy too so Lilac 1899. This pic is more blurry but I picked the one that was most color-true.



Ha! I got it standing in line at Strawberry (right on Lexington by GCS). They have these aisles set up with "adult candy." There was a cute monkey and elephant too, but I couldn't pass up on Miss Catglasses Kitty!


Love the Lilac...so want! Do you recall the year that color was available?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

thedseer said:


> Pretty! Love the color.



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's cool and rainy today. Feeling like a pop of warm Pink Candy! Love this 1899 LLH LP.
> 
> View attachment 2965083
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 2965086



Great color, looks cute on you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Oh, which wallet didja get?
> Do you like that store? I find the vibe in that store a little weird so I never get anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I need that hand sanitizer! Must. Go. Now! lol!
> 
> 
> Today is rainy too so Lilac 1899. This pic is more blurry but I picked the one that was most color-true.



love the color and how it has it's own purse lol


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Oh, which wallet didja get?
> Do you like that store? I find the vibe in that store a little weird so I never get anything.
> 
> 
> OMG, I need that hand sanitizer! Must. Go. Now! lol!
> 
> 
> Today is rainy too so Lilac 1899. This pic is more blurry but I picked the one that was most color-true.




I like your cute lil striped purse. Do you have all your colors on your mind when you purchase accessories? Or it's a coincidence since maybe you like the same colors? 

The AH store display is so fun that I am drawn in. Once inside, it's a bit small and dark. And everything looks well displayed like a museum. I didn't touch a lot of things. But I did get a wallet. And now I'm wondering if I should keep it becus I'm not sure what it means! Lol.. So I googled it and still can't be sure. Either sexually suggestive or about drugs... Well I just thought it was cute.


----------



## rosamonde

seton said:


> Oh, which wallet didja get?
> 
> Today is rainy too so Lilac 1899. This pic is more blurry but I picked the one that was most color-true.



Hee hee! A little baglet for your bag! You, lady, rawk.

:urock:


----------



## rosamonde

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's cool and rainy today. Feeling like a pop of warm Pink Candy! Love this 1899 LLH LP.
> 
> View attachment 2965083
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 2965086



That shade of pink looks wonderful with the brown leather trim, and the bag looks great with your cazh outfit. Love the mod shots--keep 'em coming!


----------



## rosamonde

Today I stuck my little Pliage Cuir crossbody into my bigger tote and went out a-runnin' errands. This little bag is just big enough to hold my wallet, keys, and phone (with a little room to spare), and I love being able to grab it out of my all-day bag when I need to have only the _absolute essentials_ with me!

This is the amethyst one...not sure how well the color comes across in this photo.


----------



## pbnjam

rosamonde said:


> Today I stuck my little Pliage Cuir crossbody into my bigger tote and went out a-runnin' errands. This little bag is just big enough to hold my wallet, keys, and phone (with a little room to spare), and I love being able to grab it out of my all-day bag when I need to have only the _absolute essentials_ with me!
> 
> This is the amethyst one...not sure how well the color comes across in this photo.


Very cute! This color is tdf!


----------



## HesitantShopper

rosamonde said:


> Today I stuck my little Pliage Cuir crossbody into my bigger tote and went out a-runnin' errands. This little bag is just big enough to hold my wallet, keys, and phone (with a little room to spare), and I love being able to grab it out of my all-day bag when I need to have only the _absolute essentials_ with me!
> 
> This is the amethyst one...not sure how well the color comes across in this photo.



Love this! had the pleasure of seeing one IRL not long ago, if it had not been yellow would have come home with me lol


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Oh, which wallet didja get?
> Do you like that store? I find the vibe in that store a little weird so I never get anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I need that hand sanitizer! Must. Go. Now! lol!
> 
> 
> Today is rainy too so Lilac 1899. This pic is more blurry but I picked the one that was most color-true.




Lilac is so pretty!



rosamonde said:


> Today I stuck my little Pliage Cuir crossbody into my bigger tote and went out a-runnin' errands. This little bag is just big enough to hold my wallet, keys, and phone (with a little room to spare), and I love being able to grab it out of my all-day bag when I need to have only the _absolute essentials_ with me!
> 
> This is the amethyst one...not sure how well the color comes across in this photo.



Those little cross bodies are so versatile!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

frenziedhandbag said:


> Now that I have seen this bag 'in real life action' and not in pose shots, I am intrigued. I believe this is the classic size? Do you mind sharing how you feel about functionality, weight and what you can fit into it? Thank you in advance for sharing. &#128522;



This is the larger of the two sizes. The saffiano is lightweight and there isn't much hardware, so I'd consider this a fairly lightweight bag. It has a detachable shoulder strap, but the shorter straps fit nicely on my arm or even my shoulder for short-term wear. It fits a ton! Today I carried a stuffed file folder along with my large wallet, agenda, phone, snack... and there was plenty of room. I am still carrying it two weeks later- and that says a lot!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ha! I got it standing in line at Strawberry (right on Lexington by GCS). They have these aisles set up with "adult candy." There was a cute monkey and elephant too, but I couldn't pass up on Miss Catglasses Kitty!
> 
> 
> Love the Lilac...so want! Do you recall the year that color was available?



2013.

I'll pick up that sanitizer the next time I pass a Strawberry, thx!





HesitantShopper said:


> love the color and how it has it's own purse lol







pbnjam said:


> I like your cute lil striped purse. Do you have all your colors on your mind when you purchase accessories? Or it's a coincidence since maybe you like the same colors?
> 
> The AH store display is so fun that I am drawn in. Once inside, it's a bit small and dark. And everything looks well displayed like a museum. I didn't touch a lot of things. But I did get a wallet. And now I'm wondering if I should keep it becus I'm not sure what it means! Lol.. So I googled it and still can't be sure. Either sexually suggestive or about drugs... Well I just thought it was cute.
> 
> View attachment 2965277



wow, that is very suggestive! 

I can keep a checklist in  my mind of my whole collex but in this case, I just like lilac, lavender, and purples. I bought the purse 7 yrs before I bought that LP.





rosamonde said:


> Hee hee! A little baglet for your bag! You, lady, rawk.
> 
> :urock:





rosamonde said:


> Today I stuck my little Pliage Cuir crossbody into my bigger tote and went out a-runnin' errands. This little bag is just big enough to hold my wallet, keys, and phone (with a little room to spare), and I love being able to grab it out of my all-day bag when I need to have only the _absolute essentials_ with me!
> 
> This is the amethyst one...not sure how well the color comes across in this photo.




Amethyst is very hard to photog so you did a good job. That crossbody is adorbs.

And TY for your kind words.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> Great color, looks cute on you!







rosamonde said:


> That shade of pink looks wonderful with the brown leather trim, and the bag looks great with your cazh outfit. Love the mod shots--keep 'em coming!






Thanks! I used it all day. : )


----------



## Glitter_pixie

rosamonde said:


> Today I stuck my little Pliage Cuir crossbody into my bigger tote and went out a-runnin' errands. This little bag is just big enough to hold my wallet, keys, and phone (with a little room to spare), and I love being able to grab it out of my all-day bag when I need to have only the _absolute essentials_ with me!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the amethyst one...not sure how well the color comes across in this photo.




It comes across...GORGEOUS!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Weekend lunch with my girlfriends. Love how the mini SH doubles up as a shopping tote. I have my shopping loot of two blouses & makeup as well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Feeling like a pop of warm Pink



Love the whole casual cheerful ensemble! Pink Candy looks awesome!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rosamonde said:


> This little bag is just big enough to hold my wallet, keys, and phone (with a little room to spare), and I love being able to grab it out of my all-day bag when I need to have only the _absolute essentials_ with:



This is a nifty little bag. I use mine in vermillion like you do, with all my essentials packed in it and I like how they are all within easy reach, especially when the rest of my stuff is in my backpack. Adore your amethyst and I would definitely have gotten it instead of vermillion if it was still available.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Weekend lunch with my girlfriends. Love how the mini SH doubles up as a shopping tote. I have my shopping loot of two blouses & makeup as well.



You look great and ready to have fun with your girlfriends!  Be sure to show off that lovely tote! 

I use my mini/small tote primarily for meals out that I might just rename it my diner darling!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Weekend lunch with my girlfriends. Love how the mini SH doubles up as a shopping tote. I have my shopping loot of two blouses & makeup as well.



Oh is that green! i love green lol sorry don't know the proper name of it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> You look great and ready to have fun with your girlfriends!  Be sure to show off that lovely tote!
> 
> I use my mini/small tote primarily for meals out that I might just rename it my diner darling!




Thank you GP! We had a very lovely afternoon catching up over delicious food. That's an apt name for your little diner companion! Just realised aside from using mine to run errands, it is always with me on girlfriend dates. What color is your mini SH? 




HesitantShopper said:


> Oh is that green! i love green.



I am a green lover too! Especially hunter greens. I'm happy to score this on vacation, on clearance sale. The color is Fir.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Weekend lunch with my girlfriends. Love how the mini SH doubles up as a shopping tote. I have my shopping loot of two blouses & makeup as well.



Cute pic! love the bag color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Cute pic! love the bag color.



Thank you! I'm intrigued to see Cedar (autumn15) and compare the two.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Weekend lunch with my girlfriends. Love how the mini SH doubles up as a shopping tote. I have my shopping loot of two blouses & makeup as well.




Cute outfit and your mini doesnt even look full! Dont know how you do it! I would need a 1623 at least.


Going to Chinatown for some dimsum. Thought this bag was apropriate. Later, GFs!


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> Cute outfit and your mini doesnt even look full! Dont know how you do it! I would need a 1623 at least.
> 
> 
> Going to Chinatown for some dimsum. Thought this bag was apropriate. Later, GFs!



Pretty! You have the best bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Cute outfit and your mini doesnt even look full! Dont know how you do it! I would need a 1623 at least.
> 
> Going to Chinatown for some dimsum. Thought this bag was apropriate. Later, GFs!



Thank you Seton! I tend to carry very little when I am all by myself. It's LC doing its magic again. the SAs were kinda amazed when I rejected carrier bags and started putting everything into my bag.

What a bag you have there Seton! It is the Wall of China exclusive bag, isn't it? First time I am seeing it and in such a gorgeous blue. *loveeyes

Enjoy your dimsum! It is one of our family's favourite!


----------



## halfsquare

Traveling this week with a red shopping tote


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Cute outfit and your mini doesnt even look full! Dont know how you do it! I would need a 1623 at least.
> 
> 
> Going to Chinatown for some dimsum. Thought this bag was apropriate. Later, GFs!



Yum yum!! I love dim sum.



halfsquare said:


> Traveling this week with a red shopping tote



Great classic color!


----------



## thedseer

halfsquare said:


> Traveling this week with a red shopping tote



Lovely!


----------



## cheidel

Gorgeous!  Lovely color, enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> In a fitting room with my Poppy MSH LP
> 
> View attachment 2964162


 
Love the color and she looks great on you!  So happy I decided to get the 1899 Poppy, have not taken her out yet.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's cool and rainy today. Feeling like a pop of warm Pink Candy! Love this 1899 LLH LP.
> 
> View attachment 2965083
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 2965086




Simply adorable, and love the sanitizer kitty!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Weekend lunch with my girlfriends. Love how the mini SH doubles up as a shopping tote. I have my shopping loot of two blouses & makeup as well.


 
Oh, the mini is so cute, and love the sneakers!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Love the color and she looks great on you!  So happy I decided to get the 1899 Poppy, have not taken her out yet.



Thank you, Cheidel!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Dropped off the apartment keys and now riding shotgun back home.  I can now officially say good-bye to NY. Next time I visit will be as a tourist who knows her way around the city.  [emoji4]

Enjoying the ride home with my 1625 MLH Slate/Taupe LP.


----------



## Mariapia

Glitter_pixie said:


> Dropped off the apartment keys and now riding shotgun back home.  I can now officially say good-bye to NY. Next time I visit will be as a tourist who knows her way around the city.  [emoji4]
> 
> Enjoying the ride home with my 1625 MLH Slate/Taupe LP.
> 
> View attachment 2966600




Have a safe journey home, Glitter_pixie![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you GP! We had a very lovely afternoon catching up over delicious food. That's an apt name for your little diner companion! Just realised aside from using mine to run errands, it is always with me on girlfriend dates. What color is your mini SH?




Uhmm...color(s). Have a Poppy, Bleu, Mint and Moss. 
[emoji4]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Going to Chinatown for some dimsum. Thought this bag was apropriate. Later, GFs!




Totally!

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

halfsquare said:


> Traveling this week with a red shopping tote




It's beautiful!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Simply adorable, and love the sanitizer kitty!




Thanks! It's a cutie.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Mariapia said:


> Have a safe journey home, Glitter_pixie![emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you, Mariapia!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Dropped off the apartment keys and now riding shotgun back home.  I can now officially say good-bye to NY. Next time I visit will be as a tourist who knows her way around the city.  [emoji4]
> 
> Enjoying the ride home with my 1625 MLH Slate/Taupe LP.
> 
> View attachment 2966600


 
So pretty, she looks almost olive green, but gorgeous!  Safe travels my friend!


----------



## cheidel

halfsquare said:


> Traveling this week with a red shopping tote




So bright and pretty!!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Cute outfit and your mini doesnt even look full! Dont know how you do it! I would need a 1623 at least.
> 
> 
> Going to Chinatown for some dimsum. Thought this bag was apropriate. Later, GFs!


 
Btw, the SH looks so classy!!!


----------



## thedseer

Glitter_pixie said:


> Dropped off the apartment keys and now riding shotgun back home.  I can now officially say good-bye to NY. Next time I visit will be as a tourist who knows her way around the city.  [emoji4]
> 
> Enjoying the ride home with my 1625 MLH Slate/Taupe LP.
> 
> View attachment 2966600



Love the bag-we are twins on this one. Have a safe drive home!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Cute outfit and your mini doesnt even look full! Dont know how you do it! I would need a 1623 at least.
> 
> 
> Going to Chinatown for some dimsum. Thought this bag was apropriate. Later, GFs!


O this is really pretty!  And cute charm too!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Weekend lunch with my girlfriends. Love how the mini SH doubles up as a shopping tote. I have my shopping loot of two blouses & makeup as well.


Really like this color! Gorgeous!


----------



## rosamonde

pbnjam said:


> Very cute! This color is tdf!





HesitantShopper said:


> Love this! had the pleasure of seeing one IRL not long ago, if it had not been yellow would have come home with me lol





seton said:


> 2013.
> 
> Amethyst is very hard to photog so you did a good job. That crossbody is adorbs.





Glitter_pixie said:


> It comes across...GORGEOUS!





frenziedhandbag said:


> This is a nifty little bag. I use mine in vermillion like you do, with all my essentials packed in it and I like how they are all within easy reach, especially when the rest of my stuff is in my backpack. Adore your amethyst and I would definitely have gotten it instead of vermillion if it was still available.



Thanks for the kind words, all! 

*HesitantShopper*, I think the yellow is so fresh! I never wear yellow though, because it looks horrible on me, but I love to see other people carrying yellow bags. 

*Frenziedhandbag*, the vermillion is a great happy color! I was suprised to find the Amethyst at the Miami airport at one of the duty-free shops...I checked out a few of the shops, and only ONE still had the Amethyst! 

Anyway, yes, it's a super-versatile and great little bag, and I think I will have to be buying MOAR in various colors!!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Dropped off the apartment keys and now riding shotgun back home.  I can now officially say good-bye to NY. Next time I visit will be as a tourist who knows her way around the city.  [emoji4]
> 
> Enjoying the ride home with my 1625 MLH Slate/Taupe LP.
> 
> View attachment 2966600


Gorgeous! Looks greenish in the sun.


----------



## seton

thedseer said:


> Pretty! You have the best bags.







halfsquare said:


> Traveling this week with a red shopping tote



the red looks great against the green! 





Glitter_pixie said:


> Dropped off the apartment keys and now riding shotgun back home.  I can now officially say good-bye to NY. Next time I visit will be as a tourist who knows her way around the city.  [emoji4]
> 
> Enjoying the ride home with my 1625 MLH Slate/Taupe LP.
> 
> View attachment 2966600



Oh hunny bunny, I think you mean the *2605*, not 1625.
1625s are the extra extra large travel bags. 

BTW, I went by Strawberry and those Pussycat santizaers are all sold out. 




cheidel said:


> Btw, the SH looks so classy!!!



Yes, it shouts - ladies who lunch . . . . in Chinatown.


----------



## Minne Bags

My new Roseau croc crossbody. It's love. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rosamonde said:


> *Frenziedhandbag*, the vermillion is a great happy color! I was suprised to find the Amethyst at the Miami airport at one of the duty-free shops...I checked out a few of the shops, and only ONE still had the Amethyst!
> 
> Anyway, yes, it's a super-versatile and great little bag, and I think I will have to be buying MOAR in various colors!!



Lucky you to be able to find it! I saw it once on a lady and the color is very rich, just the way I like it. My favourite color is purple btw. MOAR sounds good,I'm keen to see how the new Pebble for Autumn15 looks like irl.   It seems like the perfect neutral color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Minne Bags said:


> My new Roseau croc crossbody. It's love.



Such a cheerful color! Love!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Poppy, Bleu, Mint and Moss.



You're well equipped for all colors of outfits! You are awesome GP!


----------



## nanabags

Minne Bags said:


> My new Roseau croc crossbody. It's love. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966795


Minne Bags, I just bought the same one but in mustard. Lucky you finding this color. Can you share where you found it?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Enjoying the ride home with my 1625 MLH Slate/Taupe LP.



She looks almost green here. Gorgeous! Safe ride home.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> mini is so cute, and love the sneakers!



My most used LC! Makes me want to add one or two colors to accompany it. &#128517;


----------



## rosamonde

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lucky you to be able to find it! I saw it once on a lady and the color is very rich, just the way I like it. My favourite color is purple btw. MOAR sounds good,I'm keen to see how the new Pebble for Autumn15 looks like irl.   It seems like the perfect neutral color.



Sounds like we have the same taste in colors! I would love the Pebble as well!


----------



## Minne Bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a cheerful color! Love!




Thank you!


----------



## Minne Bags

nanabags said:


> Minne Bags, I just bought the same one but in mustard. Lucky you finding this color. Can you share where you found it?




Sure. I found it at Nordstrom Rack. It was the only one on the rack. I was even more shocked when it rang up for even lower than the clearance sticker price. This beauty was only $127. Total score! [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rosamonde said:


> Sounds like we have the same taste in colors! I would love the Pebble as well!



High five!


----------



## tristaeliseh

seton said:


> Cute outfit and your mini doesnt even look full! Dont know how you do it! I would need a 1623 at least.
> 
> 
> Going to Chinatown for some dimsum. Thought this bag was apropriate. Later, GFs!


I really really love that one AND the charm


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Oh hunny bunny, I think you mean the *2605*, not 1625.
> 1625s are the extra extra large travel bags.
> 
> BTW, I went by Strawberry and those Pussycat santizaers are all sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it shouts - ladies who lunch . . . . in Chinatown.




Oh yep! You're so right! 2605. Tky for fixing my goof. 

No Pussycat sanitizer? Awww. : (


----------



## LVBagLady

Noir 1899. Shopping at Lord & Taylor


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> So pretty, she looks almost olive green, but gorgeous!  Safe travels my friend!







thedseer said:


> Love the bag-we are twins on this one. Have a safe drive home!



 Yah! High-five!



pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! Looks greenish in the sun.







frenziedhandbag said:


> She looks almost green here. Gorgeous! Safe ride home.




She does have a greenish look, which I love about the slate/taupe. I'm hoping the new Fall-Winter 2015 Cedar will be a nice earthy green.



frenziedhandbag said:


> You're well equipped for all colors of outfits! You are awesome GP!



: )


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Minne Bags said:


> My new Roseau croc crossbody. It's love. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966795




Congrats! Super lovelier!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LVBagLady said:


> Noir 1899. Shopping at Lord & Taylor




Very classic! Did you getting something nice from L&T?


----------



## LVBagLady

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very classic! Did you getting something nice from L&T?



Just a Calvin Klien workout top on sale. It may be in the photo behind me.
I got the 1899 Noir last weekend because of the ode to 1899 thread. After reading the thread and looking at the photos I had to have one.


----------



## cheidel

Minne Bags said:


> My new Roseau croc crossbody. It's love. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966795


It's lovely, gorgeous color!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

@ LVBagLady:  Love the Noir, next on my wish list!


----------



## cheidel

LVBagLady said:


> Noir 1899. Shopping at Lord & Taylor


 
Love the Noir, hope you had a fun time shopping!


----------



## Minne Bags

Glitter_pixie said:


> Congrats! Super lovelier!




Thank you, Glitter_pixie! I've been quietly admiring your bag posts. Your collection is great. Good luck with your move.


----------



## Minne Bags

cheidel said:


> It's lovely, gorgeous color!!!  Enjoy!




Thanks, Cheidel!


----------



## misscocktail

Minne Bags said:


> My new Roseau croc crossbody. It's love. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966795




Love it! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## seton

Minne Bags said:


> My new Roseau croc crossbody. It's love. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966795



she shoots, she SCORES! congrat!





LVBagLady said:


> Just a Calvin Klien workout top on sale. It may be in the photo behind me.
> I got the 1899 Noir last weekend because of the ode to 1899 thread. After reading the thread and looking at the photos I had to have one.



yay! tres jolie! 


grocery run with cyclamen


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> grocery run with cyclamen



That's so purrrty! That color is luminous!


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> she shoots, she SCORES! congrat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay! tres jolie!
> 
> 
> grocery run with cyclamen



Ooh, what a fantastic color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> grocery run with cyclamen



Stunning pink and matches so well with your outfit too!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> she shoots, she SCORES! congrat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay! tres jolie!
> 
> 
> grocery run with cyclamen




Love this color! Are we bag cousins if I have the mini SH one? I only recently learned the color name from matching the color code to this chart online. So purddy!


----------



## Minne Bags

seton said:


> she shoots, she SCORES! congrat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay! tres jolie!
> 
> 
> grocery run with cyclamen




LOL. Thanks, Seton! Love your cyclamen, too!


----------



## Minne Bags

misscocktail said:


> Love it! [emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks, misscocktail! [emoji4]


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> she shoots, she SCORES! congrat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay! tres jolie!
> 
> 
> grocery run with cyclamen




Wow, a very, very gorgeous color!!!    Simply beautiful!


----------



## MahoganyQT

seton said:


> Cute outfit and your mini doesnt even look full! Dont know how you do it! I would need a 1623 at least.
> 
> 
> Going to Chinatown for some dimsum. Thought this bag was apropriate. Later, GFs!




Gorg!! I'm hoping to pick one up when I go to China in July.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> I'm hoping to pick one up when I go to China in July.



Good luck in scoring one!


----------



## SofiaC

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's cool and rainy today. Feeling like a pop of warm Pink Candy! Love this 1899 LLH LP.
> 
> View attachment 2965083
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 2965086


Hi GP, looking very lovely! I want that kitty sanitizer!


----------



## SofiaC

EGBDF said:


> Love this color!


 EGBDF.  I like yr small grey, goes so well w d brown leather trim.


----------



## SofiaC

FinFun said:


> Oh, I with this color was available for the custom bags. Pretty!
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful bag!


 Finfun


----------



## SofiaC

Glitter_pixie said:


> Another fav! Lovely
> 
> 
> 
> I like the leather because it's soft and has the crosshatching design. It's a good bag to use in miserable weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen the LP Cuir in the Clay...absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty! Love that springy color.


GP. I went in to get d Navy Cuir and came out with Clay instead lol.


----------



## imamom

LM bordeaux small long handle..
Love it
Do u think it should be kept or sell? &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

imamom said:


> LM bordeaux small long handle..
> Do u think it should be kept or sell?



Keep it. I have it in the LLH and it remains as one of my favourite LCs. Very soft and easy to use, not to mention the sheen on the bag.


----------



## imamom

Yes i think should be keep too but sometimes worried about the corners.. &#128513;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

imamom said:


> Yes i think should be keep too but sometimes worried about the corners.. &#128513;



I have been using it almost daily with a full load for the past year and it is still going strong. The color is gorgeous, will be a pity if you should sell it. &#128522;


----------



## imamom

Oke then..Yess i will keep it hehe rare item now ..


----------



## MMaiko

imamom said:


> LM bordeaux small long handle..
> Love it
> Do u think it should be kept or sell? &#9786;&#65039;



Love it!  I'm glad you decided to keep it, it's gorgeous.


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> she shoots, she SCORES! congrat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay! tres jolie!
> 
> 
> grocery run with cyclamen




Love this color - amazing.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

We have heavy rains all day today. Carrying my Orange LLH 1899 LP.


----------



## thedseer

Glitter_pixie said:


> We have heavy rains all day today. Carrying my Orange LLH 1899 LP.
> 
> View attachment 2968464



Great color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Minne Bags said:


> Thank you, Glitter_pixie! I've been quietly admiring your bag posts. Your collection is great. Good luck with your move.



Thanks, *MinnieB*! I'm moved back home now so all is good!



SofiaC said:


> Hi GP, looking very lovely! I want that kitty sanitizer!







imamom said:


> [[/URL]
> 
> LM bordeaux small long handle..
> Love it
> Do u think it should be kept or sell? &#9786;&#65039;



*imamom*, so glad you're keeping this beauty. 

I look at it this way: whenever we struggle with giving up something, then we're really not ready to let go. Sometimes we have no choice but to let go of something (or someone for that matter). But if we have a choice, then keep it until truly ready to let go, otherwise we are CRANKY!


----------



## imamom

Glitter_pixie : thanks for the advice &#128077; you're so right hehe
I had once sell my lm platine n then felt sooooo sad, wanna have it again. But then my friend offered me her platine, then i bought it with higher price than when i sold it&#128513;
Not again letting go bag that i still 'love'


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I look at it this way: whenever we struggle with giving up something, then we're really not ready to let go. Sometimes we have no choice but to let go of something (or someone for that matter). But if we have a choice, then keep it until truly ready to let go, otherwise we are CRANKY!



Well said! And good to hear you are back home already.


----------



## rosamonde

Glitter_pixie said:


> We have heavy rains all day today. Carrying my Orange LLH 1899 LP.
> 
> View attachment 2968464



Yay! Fun color and fun charm.


----------



## HesitantShopper

imamom said:


> LM bordeaux small long handle..
> Love it
> Do u think it should be kept or sell? &#9786;&#65039;



Looks very nice! i think you'll get plenty of usage from it, i'd keep it. Is there a reason you are unsure?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> We have heavy rains all day today. Carrying my Orange LLH 1899 LP.
> 
> View attachment 2968464



Pretty! great charm too.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's so purrrty! That color is luminous!






thedseer said:


> Ooh, what a fantastic color!






LuvAllBags said:


> Love this color - amazing.






frenziedhandbag said:


> Stunning pink and matches so well with your outfit too!






pbnjam said:


> Love this color! Are we bag cousins if I have the mini SH one? I only recently learned the color name from matching the color code to this chart online. So purddy!



TY and yes! Bag cousins! Woo!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> We have heavy rains all day today. Carrying my Orange LLH 1899 LP.
> 
> View attachment 2968464




It's like a big vat of orange popsicle.


----------



## cheidel

imamom said:


> LM bordeaux small long handle..
> Love it
> Do u think it should be kept or sell? &#9786;&#65039;


Why would you want to sell it first of all?  Is it too small, you just fell out of love with it, etc. ?  I personally would not sell any LE LC bag.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> We have heavy rains all day today. Carrying my Orange LLH 1899 LP.
> 
> View attachment 2968464


Oh she's pretty!!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Met up with friends tonight. My Poppy 1621 (small) made her debut this evening.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

thedseer said:


> Great color!







frenziedhandbag said:


> Well said! And good to hear you are back home already.







rosamonde said:


> Yay! Fun color and fun charm.







seton said:


> It's like a big vat of orange popsicle.







cheidel said:


> Oh she's pretty!!!!






Thanks everyone! I didn't expect to use Miss Orangey until summer but she was just perfect for the rainy day.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Met up with friends tonight. My Poppy 1621 (small) made her debut this evening.
> 
> View attachment 2969247



Cute! love the charm addition.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Met up with friends tonight. My Poppy 1621 (small) made her debut this evening.]



Adorable! I love how Ms Poppy popped against your outfit. Orange and Brown makes such a great pairing. Hope you had a fun night!


----------



## Bagloverholic

Just got this cutie today and I'm so excited to use it xx


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Met up with friends tonight. My Poppy 1621 (small) made her debut this evening.
> 
> View attachment 2969247




Adore this color! Looks very cute and blends well with your outfit!


----------



## pbnjam

Bagloverholic said:


> Just got this cutie today and I'm so excited to use it xx




Very cute! I have one in this size too and don't use it enough. Congrats!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> Cute! love the charm addition.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Adorable! I love how Ms Poppy popped against your outfit. Orange and Brown makes such a great pairing. Hope you had a fun night!




Thanks! I did have fun. That little bag charm is a Macy's bag charm.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Bagloverholic said:


> Just got this cutie today and I'm so excited to use it xx



Adorable 1621! What's its color? Noir?

(Love your Buddha in the window, too.)


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Adore this color! Looks very cute and blends well with your outfit!



Thank you! I really love the Poppy. It was Seton's Poppy bags that lured me in. So glad I took the bait because Poppy is gorgeous!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you! I really love the Poppy. It was Seton's Poppy bags that lured me in. So glad I took the bait because Poppy is gorgeous!




Me too! Her pics are very enabling. I just ordered one more bag in Poppy.


----------



## Maice

Glitter_pixie said:


> Met up with friends tonight. My Poppy 1621 (small) made her debut this evening.
> 
> View attachment 2969247



So pretty! And SH too, just my type 



seton said:


> grocery run with cyclamen



LOVE this color! And matching pants too


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Met up with friends tonight. My Poppy 1621 (small) made her debut this evening.
> 
> View attachment 2969247



Great color!



Bagloverholic said:


> Just got this cutie today and I'm so excited to use it xx



I love this size. Small, but holds a lot!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you! I really love the Poppy. It was Seton's Poppy bags that lured me in. So glad I took the bait because Poppy is gorgeous!





pbnjam said:


> Me too! Her pics are very enabling. I just ordered one more bag in Poppy.












Maice said:


> LOVE this color! And matching pants too




thx, the matching pants amused me.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bagloverholic said:


> Just got this cutie today and I'm so excited to use it xx



Love it! i adore mine in this size.


----------



## LVlover13

Feeling brown today...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Feeling brown today...



I never get tired of seeing Chocolate. Timeless classic!


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> I never get tired of seeing Chocolate. Timeless classic!




[emoji106]


----------



## Bagloverholic

Thanks pbnjam, what's the colour of your small le pliage?


----------



## Bagloverholic

Thanks Glitter_pixie , yes it's in Noir colour, I might get the medium next time with different colur

Thanks I like Buddha I put them anywhere in the house  xx it makes me feel so peaceful


----------



## Bagloverholic

Thanks HesitantShopper , what colour did you get, I like their size it fits a lot but it still feels light


----------



## HesitantShopper

LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 2970548
> 
> Feeling brown today...



Oh love the brown!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bagloverholic said:


> Thanks HesitantShopper , what colour did you get, I like their size it fits a lot but it still feels light



Mine is in red.  Yes, it holds loads , incredibly deceptive.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Running out for early morning errands with my favorite color in the Le Pliage.

My sweet LH 2605 (med. size) Bleu (blue/indigo).


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LVlover13 said:


> Feeling brown today...




So pretty and looks great with your pinky pastel dress/skirt. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## seton

LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 2970548
> 
> Feeling brown today...



delicious! like a confectionary! 




Glitter_pixie said:


> Running out for early morning errands with my favorite color in the Le Pliage.
> 
> My sweet LH 2605 (med. size) Bleu (blue/indigo).
> 
> View attachment 2970905



indigo is such  great blu!


today is pantheres


----------



## catsinthebag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Running out for early morning errands with my favorite color in the Le Pliage.
> 
> My sweet LH 2605 (med. size) Bleu (blue/indigo).
> 
> View attachment 2970905



Twins with you on this! indigo is my favorite LP color too.


----------



## MMaiko

seton said:


> Oh gosh, I love that seton!


----------



## thedseer

Glitter_pixie said:


> Running out for early morning errands with my favorite color in the Le Pliage.
> 
> My sweet LH 2605 (med. size) Bleu (blue/indigo).
> 
> View attachment 2970905



Love the color!







seton said:


> delicious! like a confectionary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indigo is such  great blu!
> 
> 
> today is pantheres



Pretty!


----------



## Chanticleer

seton said:


> delicious! like a confectionary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indigo is such  great blu!
> 
> 
> today is pantheres



Just lovely!!


----------



## seton

Thank you all for the Pantheres love.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Glitter_pixie said:


> Running out for early morning errands with my favorite color in the Le Pliage.
> 
> My sweet LH 2605 (med. size) Bleu (blue/indigo).
> 
> View attachment 2970905




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Maice

Glitter_pixie said:


> Running out for early morning errands with my favorite color in the Le Pliage.
> 
> My sweet LH 2605 (med. size) Bleu (blue/indigo).
> 
> View attachment 2970905



Super pretty! I can see why it's your favorite color for the LP, Glitter_pixie 



seton said:


> today is pantheres





seton said:


> Thank you all for the Pantheres love.



Add me to the list of your Pantheres admirers, seton... just lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> My sweet LH 2605 (med. size) Bleu (blue/indigo).



Indigo is really the perfect blue imo. Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> today is pantheres



One word. Stunning!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Running out for early morning errands with my favorite color in the Le Pliage.
> 
> My sweet LH 2605 (med. size) Bleu (blue/indigo).
> 
> View attachment 2970905


She's gorgeous!!!!!  Love that pop of color!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> delicious! like a confectionary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indigo is such  great blu!
> 
> 
> today is pantheres


Simply Stunning!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My first LLH LP in Amethyst and I adore it so much. It is different from the LM Metal and Planetes line which are slightly thicker. The LP is the lightest amongst them, even with my usual full load inside. I foresee more LLH LPs in the future. &#128513;


----------



## dreva

Feeling purple with my badges today [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dreva said:


> Feeling purple with my badges today]



One LE that I really adore. The badges gave it that utilitarian look, which I like.


----------



## LVlover13

Glitter_pixie said:


> So pretty and looks great with your pinky pastel dress/skirt. [emoji5]&#65039;




Thanks! It's a dress


----------



## MahoganyQT

The gang is headed to the airport for a quick getaway. My LLH camel is in my carry on in case I decide to do a little shopping. I can't believe how much everything holds!! My backpack fits my travel wallet, 2 pouches, and my headphones, including the case, with room to spare!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

dreva said:


> View attachment 2971861
> 
> 
> Feeling purple with my badges today [emoji8][emoji8]




I love those badges! So cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> The gang is headed to the airport for a quick getaway.



What a gorgeous chocolate/camel family pic! Enjoy your holiday Mahogany!


----------



## MahoganyQT

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a gorgeous chocolate/camel family pic! Enjoy your holiday Mahogany!




Thanks Frenzied!!!


----------



## xhaiza

imamom said:


> LM bordeaux small long handle..
> Love it
> Do u think it should be kept or sell? &#9786;&#65039;


you should keep it,  It's a pretty bag,


----------



## xhaiza

seton said:


> Oh, which wallet didja get?
> Do you like that store? I find the vibe in that store a little weird so I never get anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I need that hand sanitizer! Must. Go. Now! lol!
> 
> 
> Today is rainy too so Lilac 1899. This pic is more blurry but I picked the one that was most color-true.


the color's soooooo pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first LLH LP in Amethyst and I adore it so much. It is different from the LM Metal and Planetes line which are slightly thicker. The LP is the lightest amongst them, even with my usual full load inside. I foresee more LLH LPs in the future. &#128513;



Very pretty!



dreva said:


> View attachment 2971861
> 
> 
> Feeling purple with my badges today [emoji8][emoji8]



Oh, love this.. so unique!



MahoganyQT said:


> The gang is headed to the airport for a quick getaway. My LLH camel is in my carry on in case I decide to do a little shopping. I can't believe how much everything holds!! My backpack fits my travel wallet, 2 pouches, and my headphones, including the case, with room to spare!!
> 
> View attachment 2971909



Great "gang" they hold so much, it's scary lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you! &#9786;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Running out for early morning errands with my favorite color in the Le Pliage.
> 
> My sweet LH 2605 (med. size) Bleu (blue/indigo).
> 
> View attachment 2970905



Such a vivid blue!



seton said:


> delicious! like a confectionary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indigo is such  great blu!
> 
> 
> today is pantheres



oh, very nice!


----------



## cheidel

Gorgeous!!!  Such a vibrant color, and the Laduree is perfect!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Lovely, traveling in style!!!  Safe travels! [emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039; [emoji39]


----------



## cheidel

Badges looking good!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Such a vibrant color, and the Laduree is perfect!!!!



Thank you, I know I won't be stopping at one LP.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

catsinthebag said:


> Twins with you on this! indigo is my favorite LP color too.





thedseer said:


> Love the color!
> 
> Pretty!





MahoganyQT said:


> Gorgeous!!





Maice said:


> Super pretty! I can see why it's your favorite color for the LP, Glitter_pixie





frenziedhandbag said:


> Indigo is really the perfect blue imo. Gorgeous!





cheidel said:


> She's gorgeous!!!!!  Love that pop of color!



Thank you my fellow bleu lovers!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> indigo is such  great blu!
> 
> 
> today is pantheres



Tky seton! I'm a day late but never too late to admire a wildcat Pantheres! Growl! Love it in this color the best.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first LLH LP in Amethyst and I adore it so much. It is different from the LM Metal and Planetes line which are slightly thicker. The LP is the lightest amongst them, even with my usual full load inside. I foresee more LLH LPs in the future. &#128513;



The Amethyst is a wonderful color! I've said on previous posts that it's very popular. I saw lots of them this past winter in NYC. It's such a pretty, pretty color.

I love the charm (and the desserts are torturing me as I have started a low-carb diet).


----------



## Glitter_pixie

dreva said:


> View attachment 2971861
> 
> 
> Feeling purple with my badges today [emoji8][emoji8]



Lovely! Cool badges!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MahoganyQT said:


> The gang is headed to the airport for a quick getaway. My LLH camel is in my carry on in case I decide to do a little shopping. I can't believe how much everything holds!! My backpack fits my travel wallet, 2 pouches, and my headphones, including the case, with room to spare!!



This is just like a carmel-chocolate sundae! Delicious! Hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Maice

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first LLH LP in Amethyst and I adore it so much. It is different from the LM Metal and Planetes line which are slightly thicker. The LP is the lightest amongst them, even with my usual full load inside. I foresee more LLH LPs in the future. &#128513;



What a wonderful pic, with the Laduree bag charm and real-life macarons complementing your pretty LP!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first LLH LP in Amethyst and I adore it so much. It is different from the LM Metal and Planetes line which are slightly thicker. The LP is the lightest amongst them, even with my usual full load inside. I foresee more LLH LPs in the future. &#128513;



yummy! may i have some macarons plz?
the bag isnt bad either. 





dreva said:


> View attachment 2971861
> 
> 
> Feeling purple with my badges today [emoji8][emoji8]



that's hot!





MahoganyQT said:


> The gang is headed to the airport for a quick getaway. My LLH camel is in my carry on in case I decide to do a little shopping. I can't believe how much everything holds!! My backpack fits my travel wallet, 2 pouches, and my headphones, including the case, with room to spare!!
> 
> View attachment 2971909



i love seeing lc used for travel. great color coordination.


----------



## seton

meeting for lunch with my foulonne clutch n zcp


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my MSH LP 1623 Hortensia/Hydrangea (2014).


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> meeting for lunch with my foulonne clutch n zcp




Lovely lunch companion!


----------



## LVBagLady

seton said:


> delicious! like a confectionary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indigo is such  great blu!
> 
> 
> today is pantheres



I love this. Beautiful!


----------



## MMaiko

dreva said:


> View attachment 2971861
> 
> 
> Feeling purple with my badges today [emoji8][emoji8]



The badges...oh my!  Love!

I always think, "yeah - I have several to choose from, maybe I'm good for a while."  Then I come here and see more and my wish list continues to grow.


----------



## dreva

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely! Cool badges!







seton said:


> that's hot!




Thanks you guys! I am flattered to had compliment from you[emoji4]


----------



## dreva

MMaiko said:


> The badges...oh my!  Love!
> 
> 
> 
> I always think, "yeah - I have several to choose from, maybe I'm good for a while."  Then I come here and see more and my wish list continues to grow.




Me too!!! [emoji23]lol 
I try not to open this app for a while, but hey, when i suddenly open this thread again, still my wish list continues to grow [emoji23] and i think, hah! I should open this as my daily mood booster [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dreva

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my MSH LP 1623 Hortensia/Hydrangea (2014).
> 
> View attachment 2972211
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972218




Love the fur.. It looks so soft..[emoji4] where do you get it? And also love the hydrangea! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

dreva said:


> Love the fur.. It looks so soft..[emoji4] where do you get it? And also love the hydrangea! [emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you!

I bought it on Etsy.  Seller was *SopisaJewelry*.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my MSH LP 1623 Hortensia/Hydrangea (2014).
> 
> View attachment 2972211
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972218




So pretty with the fur ball charm! Love this color and it matches Piglet too.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first LLH LP in Amethyst and I adore it so much. It is different from the LM Metal and Planetes line which are slightly thicker. The LP is the lightest amongst them, even with my usual full load inside. I foresee more LLH LPs in the future. [emoji16]




Very cute charm!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> So pretty with the fur ball charm! Love this color and it matches Piglet too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's such a pretty, pretty color.I love the charm (and the desserts are torturing me as I have started a low-carb diet).



Thank you GP! My favourite color is purple so you can guess how much I love this bag. I know how tough it is to stick to a low carb diet but it all comes down to balance. One macaron is really ok. Treat yourself dear.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Maice said:


> the Laduree bag charm and real-life macarons complementing your pretty LP!



Thank 
you Maice! I thought its befitting to have them altogether. I can only have two macarons at most though, as I find them a little sweet. Nonetheless, I love Laduree's macarons and all their trinkets. 






seton said:


> yummy! may i have some macarons plz?
> the bag isnt bad either.
> 
> Sure thing Seton. Take your pick. &#128522;
> My favourite amongst this lot is the pink ginger rose. Truly refreshing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seton said:
> 
> 
> 
> meeting for lunch with my foulonne clutch n zcp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the foulonne line and hope to add a small wallet to my collection.
Click to expand...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my MSH LP 1623 Hortensia/Hydrangea (2014).



I love how furball contrasts against Hydreaga. Very pretty. We shall be bag twins later ok? &#128513;


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> meeting for lunch with my foulonne clutch n zcp


Very pretty color, very classy combo!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my MSH LP 1623 Hortensia/Hydrangea (2014).
> 
> View attachment 2972211
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972218


Lovely color and cute charm too!!!


----------



## cheidel

1899 Ms Poppy makes her first appearance with Steve Madden flats.....love the rich poppy color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> 1899 Ms Poppy makes her first appearance with Steve Madden flats.....love the rich poppy color!



Stunning! and goes so well with the SM flats. Congrats on scoring her at 50% off.


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> 1899 Ms Poppy makes her first appearance with Steve Madden flats.....love the rich poppy color!



They look great together!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Stunning! and goes so well with the SM flats. Congrats on scoring her at 50% off.


 


EGBDF said:


> They look great together!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Outing with my child. As you can see I'm feeling PINK! The mini Cuir crossbody works perfectly for me to have my valuables on me and I can park the LP on a bench nearby.
GP, we are bag twins!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Lovely, traveling in style!!!  Safe travels! [emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039; [emoji39]




Thanks!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> 1899 Ms Poppy makes her first appearance with Steve Madden flats.....love the rich poppy color!




Great combo!!?


----------



## MahoganyQT

seton said:


> yummy! may i have some macarons plz?
> the bag isnt bad either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love seeing lc used for travel. great color coordination.




Thanks Seton!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Outing with my child. As you can see I'm feeling PINK! The mini Cuir crossbody works perfectly for me to have my valuables on me and I can park the LP on a bench nearby.
> GP, we are bag twins!


 
Love the LP and the sneakers together, perfect match!!!  Very pretty Cuir crossbody, enjoy your outing!!!  Hmmmm, love the look of the SH Eiffel, perhaps I should add to my growing wish list!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Great combo!!?


 
Thank you, and enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## dreva

frenziedhandbag said:


> Outing with my child. As you can see I'm feeling PINK! The mini Cuir crossbody works perfectly for me to have my valuables on me and I can park the LP on a bench nearby.
> GP, we are bag twins!




Love the matchy matchy pink
Anw, the xbody cuir is in pink color too?


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Outing with my child. As you can see I'm feeling PINK! The mini Cuir crossbody works perfectly for me to have my valuables on me and I can park the LP on a bench nearby.
> GP, we are bag twins!




Love pink! Twins on the LP.


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> 1899 Ms Poppy makes her first appearance with Steve Madden flats.....love the rich poppy color!



Always love poppy! And cute shoes to match! You must have gotten lots of compliments on them.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my Paper LLH LP (1899).




Adorned with small Henri Bendel and Fossil charms.




And some mod shots with Bella. She is 1 year old today!


----------



## swdl

seton said:


> meeting for lunch with my foulonne clutch n zcp


I love your zcp


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how furball contrasts against Hydreaga. Very pretty. We shall be bag twins later ok? &#128513;



  Sounds good to me! The more bag twinsies the better. 



cheidel said:


> Lovely color and cute charm too!!!



Tky chiedel!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> 1899 Ms Poppy makes her first appearance with Steve Madden flats.....love the rich poppy color!



Oooo! Couldn't wait to see your Ms Poppy! What a nice photo. Love the bag charm and those Steve Madden flats are WOW!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Paper LLH LP (1899).
> 
> View attachment 2973315
> 
> 
> Adorned with small Henri Bendel and Fossil charms.
> 
> View attachment 2973316
> 
> 
> And some mod shots with Bella. She is 1 year old today!
> 
> View attachment 2973318
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973319



oooh, distracted from your nice LC by your gorgeous pup! (I'm assuming she's yours?)


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Paper LLH LP (1899).
> 
> View attachment 2973315
> 
> 
> Adorned with small Henri Bendel and Fossil charms.
> 
> View attachment 2973316
> 
> 
> And some mod shots with Bella. She is 1 year old today!
> 
> View attachment 2973318
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973319




Aw! Bella is a beauty!!!


----------



## Mariapia

swdl said:


> I love your zcp




Lovely LP, lovely charms, lovely Bella, Glitter_pixie![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> 1899 Ms Poppy makes her first appearance with Steve Madden flats.....love the rich poppy color!



what a great match with the shoes! 
love that poppy!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Outing with my child. As you can see I'm feeling PINK! The mini Cuir crossbody works perfectly for me to have my valuables on me and I can park the LP on a bench nearby.
> GP, we are bag twins!



magnificent match with the shoes. 





Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Paper LLH LP (1899).
> 
> View attachment 2973315
> 
> 
> Adorned with small Henri Bendel and Fossil charms.
> 
> View attachment 2973316
> 
> 
> And some mod shots with Bella. She is 1 year old today!
> 
> View attachment 2973318
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973319



awwww. I want to love in pooh stuffed animal land. 
the paper is so you and bella is a babe.





swdl said:


> I love your zcp



thx, you should get one so that we are zcp twins


----------



## seton

may i join the hortensia brigade?


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Always love poppy! And cute shoes to match! You must have gotten lots of compliments on them.




Thank you!  Yes, I get lots of compliments when I wear them, and they will go with so many LP colors!  



Glitter_pixie said:


> Oooo! Couldn't wait to see your Ms Poppy! What a nice photo. Love the bag charm and those Steve Madden flats are WOW!




Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Great combo!!?




Thank you!!!



seton said:


> what a great match with the shoes!
> love that poppy!
> 
> 
> 
> magnificent match with the shoes.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Paper LLH LP (1899).
> 
> View attachment 2973315
> 
> 
> Adorned with small Henri Bendel and Fossil charms.
> 
> View attachment 2973316
> 
> 
> And some mod shots with Bella. She is 1 year old today!
> 
> View attachment 2973318
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973319




Very cute, love the charm too!  Happy Birthday to Bella!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> may i join the hortensia brigade?




Gorgeous, I think that's my fav color of the Eiffel tote!!!


----------



## Chanticleer

cheidel said:


> 1899 Ms Poppy makes her first appearance with Steve Madden flats.....love the rich poppy color!




After seeing your beautiful Poppy, I just had to order one from BagShop.  Can't wait to get this beauty.  Thank you, cheidel, for being such a great enabler!!!  lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dreva said:


> the xbody cuir is in pink color too?




thank you! Awww.... I will have loved that it came in a hydreaga but its vermillion instead. 




pbnjam said:


> Love pink! Twins on the LP.




yeah to bag twins and being pink lovers! 




Glitter_pixie said:


> The more bag twinsies the better.!



I want a gunmetal next!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> magnificent match



Thank you! I admit purchasing the shoes to match the MSH. Oops....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> may i join the hortensia brigade?



Lovely! The LLH eiffel was what I initially wanted but it all sold out at the boutique.A pity but am content with a piece of Paris.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Adorned with small Henri Bendel and Fossil charms. Bella. She is 1 year old today



I enjoy admiring at light colored bags but could never get around to purchasing one, knowing I am half the time at pools, beaches and parks. Beautiful LP and the charms are so cute. I am going to take a look at them online. Happy  belated birthday, Bella!


----------



## cheidel

Chanticleer said:


> After seeing your beautiful Poppy, I just had to order one from BagShop.  Can't wait to get this beauty.  Thank you, cheidel, for being such a great enabler!!!  lol


 
Me enabler???  LOL  Several of my PF friends say the same thing.......heehee!  You will love the Poppy.  I initially wanted orange, but after Seton posted the color comparison pics of oranges, I knew it had to be Poppy!!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> oooh, distracted from your nice LC by your gorgeous pup! (I'm assuming she's yours?)






tflowers921 said:


> Aw! Bella is a beauty!!!





Mariapia said:


> Lovely LP, lovely charms, lovely Bella, Glitter_pixie![emoji7][emoji7]





seton said:


> awwww. I want to love in pooh stuffed animal land.
> the paper is so you and bella is a babe.



Thanks, everyone! Yes, Bella is my babe, *EGBDF*, all 85 pounds of her!

*seton*, it is a Pooh-stuffed animal land, mostly gifts from my kids. Gawd...that made me smile.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> may i join the hortensia brigade?



It is catchy, isn't it?

Lovin this!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Very cute, love the charm too!  Happy Birthday to Bella!!!



Thank you, *cheidel*! and Bella says "woofy woof!"



frenziedhandbag said:


> I enjoy admiring at light colored bags but could never get around to purchasing one, knowing I am half the time at pools, beaches and parks. Beautiful LP and the charms are so cute. I am going to take a look at them online. Happy  belated birthday, Bella!



I understand about the worry of the light-colored bags but some of them are just too hard to resist!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> 1899 Ms Poppy makes her first appearance with Steve Madden flats.....love the rich poppy color!



Great combo!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Outing with my child. As you can see I'm feeling PINK! The mini Cuir crossbody works perfectly for me to have my valuables on me and I can park the LP on a bench nearby.
> GP, we are bag twins!



So pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Paper LLH LP (1899).
> 
> View attachment 2973315
> 
> 
> Adorned with small Henri Bendel and Fossil charms.
> 
> View attachment 2973316
> 
> 
> And some mod shots with Bella. She is 1 year old today!
> 
> View attachment 2973318
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973319



This is a really nice color! cute pup too!



seton said:


> may i join the hortensia brigade?



Wonderful color !


----------



## seton

khaki 2605


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> khaki 2605



You know I love it!! 
I have yet to accessorize any of my bags at allone of these days!


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> Great combo!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> khaki 2605


Gorgeous color, and the tassel charm is perfect!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I understand about the worry of the light-colored bags but some of them are just too hard to resist!




I agree, like the cage for instance, it just kept reappearing in my mind!




HesitantShopper said:


> So pretty!




Thank you!




seton said:


> khaki 2605



I love smoky greens like these! Oh those leather tassels! You make me want to go hunting for some!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> khaki 2605




B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l !


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> khaki 2605


This is so pretty! I would have never guessed this to be called khaki. Very cute tassles too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying a whole bunch today!

Rental car is packed up and I'm ready for my business trip. 

Traveling with 1624 Menthe/Mint LP, LE 1624 JS "Greetings from Paris," and 1899 LLH Menthe/Mint LP.

I'll take photos later on what these bags are carrying inside.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying a whole bunch today!
> 
> Rental car is packed up and I'm ready for my business trip.
> 
> Traveling with 1624 Menthe/Mint LP, LE 1624 JS "Greetings from Paris," and 1899 LLH Menthe/Mint LP.
> 
> I'll take photos later on what these bags are carrying inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976298



oh what a great "crew" you have there!


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> You know I love it!!
> I have yet to accessorize any of my bags at allone of these days!



Wha? What didja do with those LPC keyrings? You mean this isnt you in this pic? 





pbnjam said:


> This is so pretty! I would have never guessed this to be called khaki. Very cute tassles too.



TY, yeah, it's misnamed like usual. Should be called Spruce Green or something like that. I did a comparison shot with Almond in the Comparison Thread and the Almond looked more khaki to ME! (I would never get Almond tho since it's from LC's Bubble period. )





Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying a whole bunch today!
> 
> Rental car is packed up and I'm ready for my business trip.
> 
> Traveling with 1624 Menthe/Mint LP, LE 1624 JS "Greetings from Paris," and 1899 LLH Menthe/Mint LP.
> 
> I'll take photos later on what these bags are carrying inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976298




Living the LC life. Awesome. 
Is this the Pixie New England Tour?


----------



## seton

argile 1899

while shopping 









or using it as a grocery bag


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Wha? What didja do with those LPC keyrings? You mean this isnt you in this pic?
> 
> 
> Hehe, I carry one with my keys.the others are in their boxesin a drawer...


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> seton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wha? What didja do with those LPC keyrings? You mean this isnt you in this pic?
> 
> 
> Hehe, I carry one with my keys.the others are in their boxesin a drawer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sadness.
Click to expand...


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying a whole bunch today!
> 
> Rental car is packed up and I'm ready for my business trip.
> 
> Traveling with 1624 Menthe/Mint LP, LE 1624 JS "Greetings from Paris," and 1899 LLH Menthe/Mint LP.
> 
> I'll take photos later on what these bags are carrying inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976298


That's what I call traveling in style!  :okay:   They look great together.  Safe travels!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Traveling with 1624 Menthe/Mint LP, LE 1624 JS "Greetings from Paris," and 1899 LLH Menthe/Mint LP.]



That is surely travelling in LC style. Gorgeous travel partners. Smooth trip GP!


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> argile 1899
> 
> while shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or using it as a grocery bag




Love the argile so much! Seton do you remember which year this was?


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> Love the argile so much! Seton do you remember which year this was?




Sure, it's from 2 yrs ago. Call Woodbury if ur serious. It's Argile/Clay. I did a comparison of it to Gunmetal in the Comparison Thread.


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> Sure, it's from 2 yrs ago. Call Woodbury if ur serious. It's Argile/Clay. I did a comparison of it to Gunmetal in the Comparison Thread.




I'll definitely look into it! Thanks for your help as always!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> argile 1899]



This color is divine!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> oh what a great "crew" you have there!



Ha! It takes a crew to travel. : )



seton said:


> Living the LC life. Awesome.
> Is this the Pixie New England Tour?





Something like that...I was so tempted to stop a few places on the way up for sure. I might have a better chance on the way home.



cheidel said:


> That's what I call traveling in style!  :okay:   They look great together.  Safe travels!


Thanks! 





frenziedhandbag said:


> That is surely travelling in LC style. Gorgeous travel partners. Smooth trip GP!




Thanks! It was a smooth trip : )


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> argile 1899




Very pretty! The color seems lighter than gunmetal, almost silvery. Do you also have Thistle?


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> argile 1899
> 
> while shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or using it as a grocery bag


 
Very pretty, so versatile!  Love the JA wallet!


----------



## Esquared72

It's a Quadri kind of day. 
View attachment 2978342


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> It's a Quadri kind of day.
> View attachment 2978342



oohh so nice!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> It's a Quadri kind of day.




Love the Quadri line! Yours is so pretty!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Making her debut today is my beige small Le Foulonné Hobo. I bought her when Nordstrom was doing the price match.

Love her; she's so soft and a perfect size for my 5 foot frame. Carries a lot, too. Great bag for the office.


----------



## cheidel

Gorgeous and you look fab!!!


----------



## cheidel

Ms Navy 2724 today!


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> Making her debut today is my beige small Le Foulonné Hobo. I bought her when Nordstrom was doing the price match.
> 
> Love her; she's so soft and a perfect size for my 5 foot frame. Carries a lot, too. Great bag for the office.
> 
> View attachment 2978457
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978458
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978459



I really appreciate all the mod shots you post, GP!  We're the same height and I can get a good idea of bag size/strap length from your pics (especially for styles I haven't seen irl before); I don't live near a boutique anymore.  The leather looks divine


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Ms Navy 2724 today!




Ah, love your "Saloon" Ms Navy!


----------



## pbnjam

Small black neo


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Making her debut today is my beige small Le Foulonné Hobo. I bought her when Nordstrom was doing the price match.
> 
> Love her; she's so soft and a perfect size for my 5 foot frame. Carries a lot, too. Great bag for the office.
> 
> View attachment 2978457
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978458
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978459


This hobo looks great on you! Love your dress and shoes too. 


cheidel said:


> Ms Navy 2724 today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978477


Cute charm! I should look into monogramming too. Love yours!


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> It's a Quadri kind of day.
> View attachment 2978342


Ahh tricolor is gorgeous! And this leather looks so worry free. How is wearing so far?


----------



## tflowers921

Back to slate MSH


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2978598
> 
> Back to slate MSH



I love it, TF!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Making her debut today is my beige small Le Foulonné Hobo. I bought her when Nordstrom was doing the price match.
> 
> Love her; she's so soft and a perfect size for my 5 foot frame. Carries a lot, too. Great bag for the office.
> 
> H]



Gorgeous, Pixie!





cheidel said:


> Ms Navy 2724 today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978477



Very classy, CH!





pbnjam said:


> Small black neo
> 
> View attachment 2978554



Very urban jungle, GF! 


Still in love with my Chine 1623
Fou wallet
LPC pouch
OK pouch
Kindle Fire
Loro Piana charm


----------



## tflowers921

Seton I know you're a big slate fan too  
I love seeing your Chine, such a special one!


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> Seton I know you're a big slate fan too
> I love seeing your Chine, such a special one!




Yep, as the great Tony V says - Top 5, Baby!
We Slate lovers must stick together.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> I love it, TF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, Pixie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very classy, CH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very urban jungle, GF!
> 
> 
> Still in love with my Chine 1623
> Fou wallet
> LPC pouch
> OK pouch
> Kindle Fire
> Loro Piana charm


Blue and orange is such a great match! Never get tired of seeing this bag.

I am also wearing a pair of ocelot print sneakers, going along with the theme.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ah, love your "Saloon" Ms Navy!


 
Thanks GP!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I love it, TF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, Pixie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very classy, CH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very urban jungle, GF!
> 
> 
> Still in love with my Chine 1623
> Fou wallet
> LPC pouch
> OK pouch
> Kindle Fire
> Loro Piana charm


 


Thanks Seton!  Your Chine 1623 is beautiful......!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> It's a Quadri kind of day.]




This colors block so well on your Quadri. So neutral and versatile. &#128151;






Glitter_pixie said:


> Making her debut today is my




Love beige bags! Though I don't own one aa I am mostly in jeans and cautious about color transfer. Yours look fabulous and you look great in dresses/skirts!






cheidel said:


> Ms Navy 2724 today



 Hello Ms Gorgeous! Glad to see you are out in the sun! No more storms I hope. 




pbnjam said:


> Small black neo]



Classic black and a timeless beauty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Back to slate MSH




Slate is such a chameleon, I like the different tone of it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Still in love with my Chine 1623
> Fou wallet



That Chine is fabulous and contrasts so well with orange! Love the Fou wallet too, I have been wanting to add the coin purse to my collection. I like the subtlety of the logo embossed on the Fou collection.


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> Slate is such a chameleon, I like the different tone of it!




That's what I love about it! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Inside it looks totally different!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> That's what I love about it!Inside it looks totally different!



Olive green is one of my favourite greens! I am so loving yours!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2978598
> 
> Back to slate MSH


Love your SH Slate!!!  Slate is on my wish list, can't decide if I want 1899 or 1623!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Small black neo
> 
> View attachment 2978554


Very pretty, love the zebra charm!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Love your SH Slate!!!  Slate is on my wish list, can't decide if I want 1899 or 1623!




Thanks Cheidel!!! This was my first 1623. I was always a shoulder bag girl but I think this just looks so chic in the crook of my arm  id recommend it in 1623! Slate won't be in the next season's colors but I'm sure it will come back. I got it a month ago just in case lol


----------



## tflowers921

pbnjam said:


> Small black neo
> 
> View attachment 2978554




I need to get a neo! They look so great!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> Thanks Cheidel!!! This was my first 1623. I was always a shoulder bag girl but I think this just looks so chic in the crook of my arm  id recommend it in 1623! Slate won't be in the next season's colors but I'm sure it will come back. I got it a month ago just in case lol


I agree with you that the MSH does look chic when carried.  The MSH gunmetal was my first 1623, and the only one I have in that style.  I think my next 1623 will be bilberry and or slate!  I also want the 1624 in New Navy.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous and you look fab!!!



Thank you, GF!





mermaid.braid said:


> I really appreciate all the mod shots you post, GP!  We're the same height and I can get a good idea of bag size/strap length from your pics (especially for styles I haven't seen irl before); I don't live near a boutique anymore.  The leather looks divine




My pleasure. Mod shots are great. Luv seeing and doing them. Longchamp's website is wanting IMHO so it's up to us tPFers to help each other out by posing with our bags.



pbnjam said:


> This hobo looks great on you! Love your dress and shoes too.




Thanks PBJ! : )



seton said:


> Gorgeous, Pixie!




Tky Seton! Felt gorgeous with the hobo!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Love beige bags! Though I don't own one I am mostly in jeans and cautious about color transfer. Yours look fabulous and you look great in dresses/skirts!




Thanks FHbag! I really dig the beiges this year. I've worn them a lot in April so far. 

The dresses are fun, but I'll be back to my casual self soon enough! : )


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Small black neo



Super cute! The Zebra charm is adorable, too.





tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2978598
> 
> Back to slate MSH




Slate is GREAT! It's an easy color to wear. It's def on my top ten list of Longchamp Le Pliage colors.



seton said:


> I love it, TF!
> 
> 
> 
> Still in love with my Chine 1623
> Fou wallet
> LPC pouch
> OK pouch
> Kindle Fire
> Loro Piana charm








Oh yeah! What's not to luv? I adore the brilliant color contrasts.


----------



## thedseer

tflowers921 said:


> That's what I love about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979075
> 
> Inside it looks totally different!



Slate is my favorite-so pretty! I want it in another size.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Super cute! The Zebra charm is adorable, too.



Thank you Glitter! It's my go to charm for black bags.



tflowers921 said:


> I need to get a neo! They look so great!




Thank you tflowers. You should! I got mine on sale from Bluefly. Neo is the bag that got me into Longchamp. 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Classic black and a timeless beauty!



Thank you FHB! I think so too. I love this small size because during the day with the crossbody, it makes my commute easier and holds everything I normally carry. Then I can easily take off the strap for going out and it looks chic!



cheidel said:


> Very pretty, love the zebra charm!




Thanks Cheidel! I like collecting charms too. This zebra one is one of my first.


Glitter_pixie said:


> My pleasure. Mod shots are great. Luv seeing and doing them. Longchamp's website is wanting IMHO so it's up to us tPFers to help each other out by posing with our bags.



+1 Love to see mod shots


----------



## PattyM

I have been using a neo that is cream colored/light tan with little longchamp logo print.  I got it at NR during a clear the rack event when I lived in CA.  Usually I shy away from any logo print on my bags but I wanted to try a pliage type bag.  The receipt says it is a nep fantasie style.  So far so good.  I like it and has been useful/comfortable for being a comfy bag while I shop.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PattyM said:


> I have been using a neo that is cream colored/light tan with little longchamp logo print.  I got it at NR during a clear the rack event when I lived in CA.  Usually I shy away from any logo print on my bags but I wanted to try a pliage type bag.  The receipt says it is a nep fantasie style.  So far so good.  I like it and has been useful/comfortable for being a comfy bag while I shop.




Hope you post some photos. : )


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Dressed casually for the office today. It's the lovely 1623 SHM Cumin LP. I really like this size and color. Think I need it in Bleu, too.







I can wear it at the shoulder but not easily. Skinnier arms than mine would be fine.




And at the office next to my pretty cup. (I moved that cup right after the photo...no tea stains please!)


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Dressed casually for the office today. It's the lovely 1623 SHM Cumin LP. I really like this size and color. Think I need it in Bleu, too.
> 
> View attachment 2979582
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979583
> 
> 
> I can wear it at the shoulder but not easily. Skinnier arms than mine would be fine.
> 
> View attachment 2979584
> 
> 
> And at the office next to my pretty cup. (I moved that cup right after the photo...no tea stains please!)
> 
> View attachment 2979585




Love this! I've really grown to love the MSH, I think I need another


----------



## MMaiko

Glitter_pixie said:


> Dressed casually for the office today. It's the lovely 1623 SHM Cumin LP. I really like this size and color. Think I need it in Bleu, too.
> 
> View attachment 2979582
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979583
> 
> 
> I can wear it at the shoulder but not easily. Skinnier arms than mine would be fine.
> 
> View attachment 2979584
> 
> 
> And at the office next to my pretty cup. (I moved that cup right after the photo...no tea stains please!)
> 
> View attachment 2979585



I really like that color!  You take great pics.


----------



## LVBagLady

I've been using my LE Pliage cage as a tote along with my LV Retiro. Please excuse the photo bombing kitty


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's the lovely 1623 SHM Cumin LP. I really like this size and color.



I love how warm it looks and great against your outfit! I too, find it slightly challenging to wear my MSH on the shoulder. I had seen some ladies with theirs on, and it looks really nice.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVBagLady said:


> I've been using my LE Pliage cage as a tote along with my LV Retiro. Please excuse the photo bombing kitty



Lovely bag! I think LC is the only tote bag that allows us to carry two bags at the same time and still look put together. That is a gorgeous  looking kitty!


----------



## EGBDF

LVBagLady said:


> I've been using my LE Pliage cage as a tote along with my LV Retiro. Please excuse the photo bombing kitty



I like all three! The LP, the LV, and the kitty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

LVBagLady said:


> I've been using my LE Pliage cage as a tote along with my LV Retiro. Please excuse the photo bombing kitty



very pretty! and kitties have to be in the picture, you didn't get the memo?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Dressed casually for the office today. It's the lovely 1623 SHM Cumin LP. I really like this size and color. Think I need it in Bleu, too.
> 
> View attachment 2979582
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979583
> 
> 
> I can wear it at the shoulder but not easily. Skinnier arms than mine would be fine.
> 
> View attachment 2979584
> 
> 
> And at the office next to my pretty cup. (I moved that cup right after the photo...no tea stains please!)
> 
> View attachment 2979585



Looks really nice on you! nice color, versatile.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Dressed casually for the office today. It's the lovely 1623 SHM Cumin LP. I really like this size and color. Think I need it in Bleu, too.
> 
> View attachment 2979582
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979583
> 
> 
> I can wear it at the shoulder but not easily. Skinnier arms than mine would be fine.
> 
> View attachment 2979584
> 
> 
> And at the office next to my pretty cup. (I moved that cup right after the photo...no tea stains please!)
> 
> View attachment 2979585


That color is lovely, and the MSH has grown on me too!!!  I think I need another soon!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> Love this! I've really grown to love the MSH, I think I need another







MMaiko said:


> I really like that color!  You take great pics.







frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how warm it looks and great against your outfit! I too, find it slightly challenging to wear my MSH on the shoulder. I had seen some ladies with theirs on, and it looks really nice.







HesitantShopper said:


> Looks really nice on you! nice color, versatile.







cheidel said:


> That color is lovely, and the MSH has grown on me too!!!  I think I need another soon!




Thank you, GFs! There's just somethin' bout the MSH.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LVBagLady said:


> I've been using my LE Pliage cage as a tote along with my LV Retiro. Please excuse the photo bombing kitty




Love your Cage! Perfect combo with your LV.


----------



## cheidel

LVBagLady said:


> I've been using my LE Pliage cage as a tote along with my LV Retiro. Please excuse the photo bombing kitty


Lovely LE Cage!!!


----------



## LVBagLady

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely bag! I think LC is the only tote bag that allows us to carry two bags at the same time and still look put together. That is a gorgeous  looking kitty!



Thank you. The kitty will not let me take photos of him when he's looking cute, but will photo bomb on occasion.


----------



## LVBagLady

HesitantShopper said:


> very pretty! and kitties have to be in the picture, you didn't get the memo?



I think I missed that memo.


----------



## LVBagLady

EGBDF said:


> I like all three! The LP, the LV, and the kitty!



Thank you.


----------



## LVBagLady

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love your Cage! Perfect combo with your LV.



Thank you. The first time I saw the cage, I had to order it. I love it.


----------



## LVBagLady

cheidel said:


> Lovely LE Cage!!!



Thank you. I love the color. Reminds me of the color of the ocean when I vacationed in FL this past Feb.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Dressed casually for the office today. It's the lovely 1623 SHM Cumin LP. I really like this size and color. Think I need it in Bleu, too.
> 
> View attachment 2979582
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979583
> 
> 
> I can wear it at the shoulder but not easily. Skinnier arms than mine would be fine.
> 
> View attachment 2979584
> 
> 
> And at the office next to my pretty cup. (I moved that cup right after the photo...no tea stains please!)
> 
> View attachment 2979585


This color is really pretty! And the cup too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Outing day with Bilberry backpack. Highly recommend it!


----------



## cheidel

Have a great day! Love the backpack and the sneakers!!! [emoji39]


----------



## cheidel

MSH gunmetal. [emoji4]


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Outing day with Bilberry backpack. Highly recommend it!



Love it! Looking very summery...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Have a great day! Love the backpack and the sneakers!!! [emoji39]



Thank you! Sneakers from Skechers. 







EGBDF said:


> Love it! Looking very summery...



Thank you! Oh yes, it truly is a hot and humid day today. &#128551;


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> MSH gunmetal. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980476



Pretty! love the fob too suits it with the monogramming!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Outing day with Bilberry backpack. Highly recommend it!



How cute! those backpack are so fun, i just cannot wear stuff like that.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> How cute! those backpack are so fun, i just cannot wear stuff like that.



You never know, my mum at 64 just bought a new backpack. &#128512;


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> You never know, my mum at 64 just bought a new backpack. &#128512;



I have massive troubles with my shoulders, arms and neck from the physical stuff i do.. i think it would be painful for me?

So fun you got your mum into LC? does she own others?


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> MSH gunmetal. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980476




Love your monograms  we all seem to be going through a MSH phase!


----------



## cheidel

I pulled it out after I saw yours. [emoji39] so lovely!!!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Dressed casually for the office today. It's the lovely 1623 SHM Cumin LP. I really like this size and color. Think I need it in Bleu, too.
> 
> And at the office next to my pretty cup. (I moved that cup right after the photo...no tea stains please!)
> 
> View attachment 2979585




Weeeee! Love how green it looks. You look great!



LVBagLady said:


> I've been using my LE Pliage cage as a tote along with my LV Retiro. Please excuse the photo bombing kitty



A gorgeous trio!





cheidel said:


> MSH gunmetal. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980476



Very elegant. I like the charm on the pull in this situation.


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty! love the fob too suits it with the monogramming!






tflowers921 said:


> Love your monograms  we all seem to be going through a MSH phase!


 


seton said:


> Weeeee! Love how green it looks. You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> A gorgeous trio!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very elegant. I like the charm on the pull in this situation.




Thank you ladies!!!    I see another MSH in my near future!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> I have massive troubles with my shoulders, arms and neck from the physical stuff i do.. i think it would be painful for me?
> 
> So fun you got your mum into LC? does she own others?



Oh, I see. I guess it depends how much is in the backpack too. If she decides on which color, it will be her first LC. I let her try out the totes but she finds they kept slipping off her shoulder. She tried on the Neo range of crossbodies too but one is either too small for her things and the other is too big. She liked how soft the Cuir leather is. Too bad Bilberry is no longer available.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, I see. I guess it depends how much is in the backpack too. If she decides on which color, it will be her first LC. I let her try out the totes but she finds they kept slipping off her shoulder. She tried on the Neo range of crossbodies too but one is either too small for her things and the other is too big. She liked how soft the Cuir leather is. Too bad Bilberry is no longer available.



It's tough to decide on colors, so many great choices! I had the same problem with the LP LH that is why i now only have a small SH LP ...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> This color is really pretty! And the cup too.






frenziedhandbag said:


> Outing day with Bilberry backpack. Highly recommend it!



You look so snazzy!


seton said:


> Weeeee! Love how green it looks. You look great!



Thanks! It's a great color. So glad you recommended the Cumin.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> MSH gunmetal. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980476


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> It's tough to decide on colors, so many great choices! I had the same problem with the LP LH that is why i now only have a small SH LP ...



I agree about the color choices. I now wonder if it was LC's business strategy. Hahaha, but more options
 are always cool!




Glitter_pixie said:


> You look so snazzy!



You're too kind GP, thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> I agree about the color choices. I now wonder if it was LC's business strategy. Hahaha, but more options
> are always cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Probably lol but i love the rainbow.. i need some shade of green


----------



## Glitter_pixie

hesitantshopper said:


> probably lol but i love the rainbow.. I need some shade of green




+1


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> Probably lol but i love the rainbow.. i need some shade of green



I'm a green lover too, specifically hunter green and olive green! I so need a Slate!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

playing the waiting game again but thankful I have trusty ms black Planetes to wait along with me.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm a green lover too, specifically hunter green and olive green! I so need a Slate!




Yes you do! Slate is great!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> playing the waiting game again but thankful I have trusty ms black Planetes to wait along with me.




So pretty! Hope you're waiting for a new bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ran errands today my MSH (1623) Graphite w/Pantheres Charm.


----------



## EGBDF

Poor little neo had to sit on the concrete today...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> Poor little neo had to sit on the concrete today...



Pretty neo!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Had a hankering for ice cream. Carried my navy small Quadri satchel and wore my navy LC leather sneakers.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Had a hankering for ice cream. Carried my navy small Quadri satchel and wore my navy LC leather sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 2982315
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982317
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982318



 ahhhh navy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> playing the waiting game again but thankful I have trusty ms black Planetes to wait along with me.



oh, a great classic there.



Glitter_pixie said:


> Ran errands today my MSH (1623) Graphite w/Pantheres Charm.
> 
> View attachment 2981847



Very nice, great charm too.



EGBDF said:


> Poor little neo had to sit on the concrete today...



Love the neo! i so need one lol



Glitter_pixie said:


> Had a hankering for ice cream. Carried my navy small Quadri satchel and wore my navy LC leather sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 2982315
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982317
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982318



very nice shoes and all! and that ice cream looks goooood


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> playing the waiting game again but thankful I have trusty ms black Planetes to wait along with me.


Love the black leather and nylon. So versatile!


Glitter_pixie said:


> Ran errands today my MSH (1623) Graphite w/Pantheres Charm.
> 
> View attachment 2981847


The charm is very pretty! Love the pop against graphite. 


EGBDF said:


> Poor little neo had to sit on the concrete today...


Is this navy? Neo is one of my favorites! 


Glitter_pixie said:


> Had a hankering for ice cream. Carried my navy small Quadri satchel and wore my navy LC leather sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 2982315
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982317
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982318



Cute pictures! I'm interested in quadri too. Hmm I need to go check the size to see if I can fit an ipad into it.


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Is this navy? Neo is one of my favorites!



yes, it's navy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> ahhhh navy!





HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice, great charm too.
> 
> 
> very nice shoes and all! and that ice cream looks goooood





pbnjam said:


> The charm is very pretty! Love the pop against graphite.
> 
> Cute pictures! I'm interested in quadri too. Hmm I need to go check the size to see if I can fit an ipad into it.





The ice cream was good...my weekly big sweet treat...gotta love low-carb (that's what I'm telling myself).

*pbnjam*: I'm not sure if the small Quadri would fit the regular iPad.  My mini iPad fits in with no trouble. Of course, if you live in or near NYC, you could always try it out at a boutique.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Yes you do! Slate is great!



I kept seeing it this past week
 and really like how it looks. trying to decide between a MSH or LLH.... I also will like a graphite or gunmetal..... and the list continues....




Glitter_pixie said:


> So pretty! Hope you're waiting for a new bag. [emoji4]



Waiting to get on a plane actually (on standby) and thankfully I made it! hooray! so thankful that I brought the Planetes with me. Perfect for stowing  under plane seat and the current rainy weather.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ran errands today my MSH (1623) Graphite]




I love how it shines in the sun! That sheen! 






EGBDF said:


> Poor little neo had to sit on the concrete today...



I like how rich the color looks in the Neo. love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my navy small Quadri satchel]




It looks so compact and easy to carry. I am loving all LC's navys!




HesitantShopper said:


> oh, a great classic:




It truly is. and so easy to carry. I got it when I knew LC is discontinuing the line. I tried on the Neo tote subsequently but it kept slipping off my shoulder. 




pbnjam said:


> Love the black leather and nylon. So versatile!.



I love the LLH so much that I purchased the MLH too. love the planetes! you are right in terms of versatility.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> playing the waiting game again but thankful I have trusty ms black Planetes to wait along with me.




She looks great, safe travels and enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ran errands today my MSH (1623) Graphite w/Pantheres Charm.
> 
> View attachment 2981847




Oh my, she's pretty!!!  Love the charm too!!!!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Poor little neo had to sit on the concrete today...




Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Had a hankering for ice cream. Carried my navy small Quadri satchel and wore my navy LC leather sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 2982315
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982317
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982318




You look so cute sitting there, enjoy your ice cream!!!  Love the Quadri and especially the navy sneakers, since I am a sneakers person!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> You look so cute sitting there, enjoy your ice cream!!!  Love the Quadri and especially the navy sneakers, since I am a sneakers person!!!



Ha! I knew you would like the sneakers.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks so compact and easy to carry. I am loving all LC's navys!



It really is compact and easy to carry. I sent that photo to my sister, who is more of a shoe girl and she actually asked me about the bag. She's tinier than me! She's coming to see me this summer and I told her she can use that Navy Quadri while she is here with me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> She looks great, safe travels and enjoy your trip!!!



Thank you C! It is raining heavily, thankful I have her.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I told her she can use that Navy Quadri while she is here with me.



trying to enable, eh? &#128521;


----------



## sp_addiction

Today I am carrying Le Pliage Neo large in graphite. Love, love Le Pliages and love this colour!


----------



## EGBDF

sp_addiction said:


> Today I am carrying Le Pliage Neo large in graphite. Love, love Le Pliages and love this colour!



I wasn't aware that the neo came in graphite. Where did you get it?


----------



## pbnjam

sp_addiction said:


> Today I am carrying Le Pliage Neo large in graphite. Love, love Le Pliages and love this colour!


I don't think I have ever heard of neo tote come out in graphite...


----------



## sp_addiction

EGBDF said:


> I wasn't aware that the neo came in graphite. Where did you get it?


 


I purchased it from a trusted seller whom travels regularly to and from the US, I've seen the small or medium Neo in graphite colours online.. Should I be worried?! :/


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> It really is compact and easy to carry. I sent that photo to my sister, who is more of a shoe girl and she actually asked me about the bag. She's tinier than me! She's coming to see me this summer and I told her she can use that Navy Quadri while she is here with me.


Does your sister know she can go shopping in your very own LC boutique???  LOL  Pixie's Boutique, has a nice ring to it, don't you agree???


----------



## EGBDF

sp_addiction said:


> I purchased it from a trusted seller whom travels regularly to and from the US, I've seen the small or medium Neo in graphite colours online.. Should I be worried?! :/



Yes&#8230;
There are a lot of fake Longchamps out there.


----------



## sp_addiction

EGBDF said:


> Yes
> There are a lot of fake Longchamps out there.


 
Hm.. That's interesting to know.. Though.. I still do love the colour!  Thank you.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> trying to enable, eh? [emoji6]




It's only fair. My sister got me hooked on dolls.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Does your sister know she can go shopping in your very own LC boutique???  LOL  Pixie's Boutique, has a nice ring to it, don't you agree???




She's probably gonna say I have too many bags. [emoji15]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's only fair. My sister got me hooked on dolls.



&#128522; mutual enabling! now that's whatbI call sisterhood. &#128077;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my MIF 1899 LLH Ecru Le Pliage. I really love the color!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my MIF 1899 LLH Ecru Le Pliage. I really love the color!
> 
> View attachment 2984042
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984044




So pretty! Especially in the sun


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my MIF 1899 LLH Ecru Le Pliage. I really love the color!
> 
> View attachment 2984042
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984044



so pretty and look at that background!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Medium Navy Neo made her debut earlier today in the first pic.


Here she is again at night, looking different in the second pic.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my MIF 1899 LLH Ecru Le Pliage. I really love the color!
> 
> View attachment 2984042
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984044



ah, what a refreshing color!



SmokieDragon said:


> My Medium Navy Neo made her debut earlier today in the first pic.
> 
> 
> Here she is again at night, looking different in the second pic.


Love the navyit does look different depending on the light, doesn't it?


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Love the navyit does look different depending on the light, doesn't it?



Yes, the look depends on the light. It's the same with the Blue Cuir too. I have other blue bags but they aren't as lovely as the LC ones which look different depending on the light


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Medium Navy Neo.Here she is again at night, looking different in the second pic.



Gorgeous! I am tempted to add a small neo in navy. I feel it will greatly verstile during travel and day to day use. Love how yours look different at different times. The only factor stopping me is that the strap on the small is too short for me. &#128533;


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous! I am tempted to add a small neo in navy. I feel it will greatly verstile during travel and day to day use. Love how yours look different at different times. The only factor stopping me is that the strap on the small is too short for me. &#128533;



If only we could swap straps, LOL! I'm not using my strap cos it's too long for me and I don't want to alter it cos I love the Navy too much. Too worried that something may go wrong tho I altered my Black Medium Neo strap with no problems. Don't know why I'm so paranoid about altering the Navy's strap haha


----------



## tflowers921

SmokieDragon said:


> My Medium Navy Neo made her debut earlier today in the first pic.
> 
> 
> Here she is again at night, looking different in the second pic.




Beautiful bag! It's #1 on my wish list!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my MIF 1899 LLH Ecru Le Pliage. I really love the color!
> 
> View attachment 2984042
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984044




Lovely, and she looks great on you!!  Have a nice day!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> My Medium Navy Neo made her debut earlier today in the first pic.
> 
> 
> Here she is again at night, looking different in the second pic.


 


Beautiful, enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

So in love with LLH 2724, color-New Navy!!!!!     Note: (Top pic taken in the sun, bottom pic in the shade)


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> So in love with LLH 2724, color-New Navy!!!!!




Love!!! I really wanted a navy Neo but the more I see this one the more I think that's it!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> Love!!! I really wanted a navy Neo but the more I see this one the more I think that's it!


 

Thank you!!!  I love the color, goes with everything!  Very "small" color difference between the Navy and New Navy, to me the New Navy is slightly darker.


----------



## tflowers921

Just did a little stitch job to the corners of my MIF gunmetal MLH...good as new!!! This bag is about 7 years old


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> So in love with LLH 2724, color-New Navy!



Fabulous! I just cannot get over that lovely sheen it has, when out in the sun!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Just did a little stitch job to the corners of my MIF gunmetal MLH...good as new!!! This bag is about 7 years old



7 years? it surely doesn't look like it. you did good!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> So pretty! Especially in the sun





HesitantShopper said:


> so pretty and look at that background!






EGBDF said:


> ah, what a refreshing color!





cheidel said:


> Lovely, and she looks great on you!!  Have a nice day!



Thanks! I enjoyed the Ecru so much today that when I went out with the girls tonight, I changed into my 2605 version Ecru.


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2984522
> View attachment 2984523
> 
> Just did a little stitch job to the corners of my MIF gunmetal MLH...good as new!!! This bag is about 7 years old


Wow, your bag looks GREAT!  Did you use a sewing machine to stitch the corners?  Great job!!!


----------



## tflowers921

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2984522
> View attachment 2984523
> 
> Just did a little stitch job to the corners of my MIF gunmetal MLH...good as new!!! This bag is about 7 years old




Yup at least 7 years! They really do stand the test of time!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Wow, your bag looks GREAT!  Did you use a sewing machine to stitch the corners?  Great job!!!




Thanks Cheidel! Nope, I just hand stitched them from the inside, and I'm not great at sewing! The way LC stitches them actually makes them very easy to fix!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SmokieDragon said:


> My Medium Navy Neo made her debut earlier today in the first pic.
> 
> 
> Here she is again at night, looking different in the second pic.



Love the Navy; it's like getting two bags in one the way it changes with the lighting.



cheidel said:


> So in love with LLH 2724, color-New Navy!!!!!     Note: (Top pic taken in the sun, bottom pic in the shade)







tflowers921 said:


> Just did a little stitch job to the corners of my MIF gunmetal MLH...good as new!!! This bag is about 7 years old



Amazingly well-cared for. Just goes to show you how durable these bags can be.


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love the Navy; it's like getting two bags in one the way it changes with the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazingly well-cared for. Just goes to show you how durable these bags can be.




I know! They really are the best! Though I can't remember if this is graphite or gunmetal & it's so old I  can't read the numbers on the tag [emoji23]


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Fabulous! I just cannot get over that lovely sheen it has, when out in the sun!


Thank you!!!  I am so in love with this model, and now glad I have two!  The huge pocket is wonderful!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love the Navy; it's like getting two bags in one the way it changes with the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazingly well-cared for. Just goes to show you how durable these bags can be.


Thanks GP!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> If only we could swap straps, LOL!



Idea! I sent you a PM. do check when you find time. *winks &#128522;


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> Thanks Cheidel! Nope, I just hand stitched them from the inside, and I'm not great at sewing! The way LC stitches them actually makes them very easy to fix!


Did you use a regular needle or some kind of heavy duty needle?


----------



## cheidel

Ms gorgeous Poppy today [emoji39]


----------



## HesitantShopper

SmokieDragon said:


> My Medium Navy Neo made her debut earlier today in the first pic.
> 
> 
> Here she is again at night, looking different in the second pic.



oh love the neo! funny how lightening changes the color!




cheidel said:


> So in love with LLH 2724, color-New Navy!!!!!     Note: (Top pic taken in the sun, bottom pic in the shade)



Navy is great on this bag, really makes the leather 'pop'



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2984522
> View attachment 2984523
> 
> Just did a little stitch job to the corners of my MIF gunmetal MLH...good as new!!! This bag is about 7 years old



7yrs?! wow a great testament to the bags longevity.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Ms gorgeous Poppy today [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985348



Pretty! hope she has a good day lol


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Did you use a regular needle or some kind of heavy duty needle?




Nope! Just a regular needle & thread!


----------



## tflowers921

Toile hobo for today!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Ms gorgeous Poppy today [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985348




Love the poppy so much!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Ms gorgeous Poppy today [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985348


Beautiful! Just adore this color. 


tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2985434
> 
> Toile hobo for today!


Very nice! I like the pink lining contrasting with the black.


----------



## SmokieDragon

tflowers921 said:


> Beautiful bag! It's #1 on my wish list!





cheidel said:


> Beautiful, enjoy!!!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Love the Navy; it's like getting two bags in one the way it changes with the lighting.





HesitantShopper said:


> oh love the neo! funny how lightening changes the color!



Thanks so much for the lovely comments!


----------



## tflowers921

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful! Just adore this color.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! I like the pink lining contrasting with the black.




Thank you! That's my favorite part too


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Ms gorgeous Poppy today [emoji39]



Yes she is gorgeous! Poppy and Indigo are my favs!



tflowers921 said:


> Toile hobo for today!



Oh she's very pretty!


----------



## tflowers921

Thanks GP! An oldie but a goodie!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2985434
> 
> Toile hobo for today!



does that have a pink lining? i adore colored linings on black bags!


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> oh love the neo! funny how lightening changes the color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy is great on this bag, really makes the leather 'pop'
> 
> 
> Thank you, the navy is such a great neutral!!!


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> oh love the neo! funny how lightening changes the color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy is great on this bag, really makes the leather 'pop'
> 
> 
> 
> 7yrs?! wow a great testament to the bags longevity.


 


pbnjam said:


> Beautiful! Just adore this color.
> 
> Very nice! I like the pink lining contrasting with the black.


 


tflowers921 said:


> Love the poppy so much!


 


SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for the lovely comments!


 


Glitter_pixie said:


> Yes she is gorgeous! Poppy and Indigo are my favs!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh she's very pretty!




Thanks ladies!!!  Yes, the Poppy is such a rich, gorgeous color!!!


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> does that have a pink lining? i adore colored linings on black bags!






Me too! Yes it has a lovely pink lining


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2985957
> 
> Me too! Yes it has a lovely pink lining



Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Ms gorgeous Poppy]



hello sunshine!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Toile hobo for today!



First time I'm seeing this bag.  So pretty!  Love the pink lining.


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> First time I'm seeing this bag.  So pretty!  Love the pink lining.




Thank you! Sadly they don't make it anymore, my husband gave it to me for Christmas 4 years ago. I wish it was still around!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Thank you! Sadly they don't make it anymore, my husband gave it to me for Christmas 4 years ago. I wish it was still around!



Now that makes it all the more special! It still looks very new after four  years.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

It's my Monthly Red Bag Wednesday so I'm carrying my Balzane Roots Hobo. The leather is so soft!


----------



## thedseer

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's my Monthly Red Bag Wednesday so I'm carrying my Balzane Roots Hobo. The leather is so soft!
> 
> View attachment 2986622



Great color!


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's my Monthly Red Bag Wednesday so I'm carrying my Balzane Roots Hobo. The leather is so soft!
> 
> View attachment 2986622



Red Bag Wednesday, I love it!   I'm digging the red + black color scheme, and the cute front pocket!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's my Monthly Red Bag Wednesday so I'm carrying my Balzane Roots Hobo. The leather is so soft!
> 
> View attachment 2986622


So pretty! GlitterPixie, Can you tell me if this bag can be worn as a crossbody?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

thedseer said:


> Great color!



Thanks! The color is warm and intense!



mermaid.braid said:


> Red Bag Wednesday, I love it!   I'm digging the red + black color scheme, and the cute front pocket!



Thanks. Actually, the strap color is a dark chocolate but it does look nearly black in the photo. There is also a zipper pocket in the back. This bag is super roomy!



pbnjam said:


> So pretty! GlitterPixie, Can you tell me if this bag can be worn as a crossbody?



Absolutely! The straps are adjustable to be worn as a hobo, shoulder and crossbody. I have some photos of me wearing this bag. Check posts #677 and #695 in this thread.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's my Monthly Red Bag Wednesday so I'm carrying my Balzane Roots Hobo. The leather is so soft!
> 
> View attachment 2986622


So lovely!!!  Love your stuffed animals!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks! The color is warm and intense!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Actually, the strap color is a dark chocolate but it does look nearly black in the photo. There is also a zipper pocket in the back. This bag is super roomy!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! The straps are adjustable to be worn as a hobo, shoulder and crossbody. I have some photos of me wearing this bag. Check posts #677 and #695 in this thread.


Thanks a lot! The pics r very helpful. I like how it looks sporty and slouchy.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> So lovely!!!  Love your stuffed animals!!!




Thanks! My little stuffed buddies [emoji5]&#65039;



pbnjam said:


> Thanks a lot! The pics r very helpful. I like how it looks sporty and slouchy.




You're welcome!

That's a good analysis by the way. The bag is really sporty and slouchy. 

Today I'm wearing my gorgeous Ultramarine 1623 MSH.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks! My little stuffed buddies [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> That's a good analysis by the way. The bag is really sporty and slouchy.
> 
> Today I'm wearing my gorgeous Ultramarine 1623 MSH.
> 
> View attachment 2987739




Awww. Your outremer 1623 is charming.

i am carrying Parme 1623 today.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Awww. Your outremer 1623 is charming.
> 
> i am carrying Parme 1623 today.




Oh so jelly! This is one of those wish-for colors.

Happy to enjoy your lovely, though!


----------



## thedseer

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks! My little stuffed buddies [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> That's a good analysis by the way. The bag is really sporty and slouchy.
> 
> Today I'm wearing my gorgeous Ultramarine 1623 MSH.
> 
> View attachment 2987739











seton said:


> Awww. Your outremer 1623 is charming.
> 
> i am carrying Parme 1623 today.



Both of these colors are beautiful!!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks! My little stuffed buddies [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> That's a good analysis by the way. The bag is really sporty and slouchy.
> 
> Today I'm wearing my gorgeous Ultramarine 1623 MSH.
> 
> View attachment 2987739



Gorgeous! And what a cute charm. 



seton said:


> Awww. Your outremer 1623 is charming.
> 
> i am carrying Parme 1623 today.



O this is Parme. Now that is pretty!


----------



## cheidel

It's gorgeous!  Lovely color! [emoji4]


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Awww. Your outremer 1623 is charming.
> 
> i am carrying Parme 1623 today.




Lovely color!  Another color I missed.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks! My little stuffed buddies [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> That's a good analysis by the way. The bag is really sporty and slouchy.
> 
> Today I'm wearing my gorgeous Ultramarine 1623 MSH.
> 
> View attachment 2987739





seton said:


> Awww. Your outremer 1623 is charming.
> 
> i am carrying Parme 1623 today.



Both very pretty colors!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks! My little stuffed buddies [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> That's a good analysis by the way. The bag is really sporty and slouchy.
> 
> Today I'm wearing my gorgeous Ultramarine 1623 MSH.
> 
> View attachment 2987739





seton said:


> Awww. Your outremer 1623 is charming.
> 
> i am carrying Parme 1623 today.



Both so pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's my Monthly Red Bag Wednesday so I'm carrying my Balzane Roots Hobo.



Great idea for Monthly Red Bag! This ensures all bags are being used on rotation. Brilliant! I &#128151; red bags and yours look spot on with the color combi.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> my gorgeous Ultramarine 1623 MSH.




That blue is so vibrant and such an adorable key charm!






seton said:


> Parme 1623.



My purple loving heart just fluttered! This is beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely color!  Another color I missed.



+1! You know me and my purple obsession.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

thedseer said:


> Both of these colors are beautiful!!





pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! And what a cute charm.





EGBDF said:


> Both very pretty colors!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Great idea for Monthly Red Bag! This ensures all bags are being used on rotation. Brilliant! I &#128151; red bags and yours look spot on with the color combi.





frenziedhandbag said:


> That blue is so vibrant and such an adorable key charm!


----------



## seton

Thanks all for the parme love


----------



## mermaid.braid

Carried my 1899 Pale Pink Cage aux Oiseaux for the first time:


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> Carried my 1899 Pale Pink Cage aux Oiseaux for the first time:
> 
> View attachment 2989330


This is so pretty! I really like your charm too. It goes very well with the pale pink.


----------



## MMaiko

pbnjam said:


> This is so pretty! I really like your charm too. It goes very well with the pale pink.



Exactly my thoughts, too.  Just so lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Carried my 1899 Pale Pink Cage aux Oiseaux for the first time:



lovely! and I like the details on the bag charm, the lady with her puppy. &#128522;


----------



## seton

mermaid.braid said:


> Carried my 1899 Pale Pink Cage aux Oiseaux for the first time:
> 
> View attachment 2989330




Pretty! I have been eyeing that LE Laduree too.


----------



## QueenLouis

mermaid.braid said:


> Carried my 1899 Pale Pink Cage aux Oiseaux for the first time:
> 
> View attachment 2989330


 
Where is a good place to get that cute charm?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

"Here Kitty, Kitty, Kitty!"

Wore my Orange LLH 1899 LP.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> Carried my 1899 Pale Pink Cage aux Oiseaux for the first time:




Perfectly lovely! Love the complimentary charms, too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wore my Orange LLH 1899 LP.]



that is a GREAT shot!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> "Here Kitty, Kitty, Kitty!"
> 
> Wore my Orange LLH 1899 LP.
> 
> View attachment 2989715




You startled me! I wasn't expecting that!


----------



## cheidel

mermaid.braid said:


> Carried my 1899 Pale Pink Cage aux Oiseaux for the first time:
> 
> View attachment 2989330


Gorgeous, and the Laduree is the perfect color!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> "Here Kitty, Kitty, Kitty!"
> 
> Wore my Orange LLH 1899 LP.
> 
> View attachment 2989715


LOL...So cute, lovely bag!!! My what big teeth he has........


----------



## Jenniedel

Glitter_pixie said:


> "Here Kitty, Kitty, Kitty!"
> 
> Wore my Orange LLH 1899 LP.
> 
> View attachment 2989715




Cute, fun photo! 

I'm on travel so carrying my hardy Neo around.


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> This is so pretty! I really like your charm too. It goes very well with the pale pink.





MMaiko said:


> Exactly my thoughts, too.  Just so lovely!





frenziedhandbag said:


> lovely! and I like the details on the bag charm, the lady with her puppy. &#128522;





seton said:


> Pretty! I have been eyeing that LE Laduree too.





Glitter_pixie said:


> Perfectly lovely! Love the complimentary charms, too.





cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, and the Laduree is the perfect color!!!



Thank you all!!


----------



## mermaid.braid

QueenLouis said:


> Where is a good place to get that cute charm?



From a Laduree boutique/their online shop


----------



## QueenLouis

mermaid.braid said:


> From a Laduree boutique/their online shop




Looks like no option for delivery to the US.


----------



## EGBDF

Jenniedel said:


> Cute, fun photo!
> 
> I'm on travel so carrying my hardy Neo around.
> View attachment 2989831



A great travel bag!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> "Here Kitty, Kitty, Kitty!"
> 
> Wore my Orange LLH 1899 LP.
> 
> View attachment 2989715




Cool bear! Love this pic. 


Jenniedel said:


> Cute, fun photo!
> 
> I'm on travel so carrying my hardy Neo around.
> View attachment 2989831




Oo very convenient go to bag!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> "Here Kitty, Kitty, Kitty!"
> 
> Wore my Orange LLH 1899 LP.
> 
> View attachment 2989715



Haha! great shot.





Jenniedel said:


> Cute, fun photo!
> 
> I'm on travel so carrying my hardy Neo around.
> View attachment 2989831



Pretty pic as usual 





QueenLouis said:


> Looks like no option for delivery to the US.



That's correct. There are only 3 Ladurees in the US and they dont ship either.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jenniedel said:


> I'm on travel so carrying my hardy Neo around.



beautiful picture and agree that the Neo is excellent for travel!


----------



## cbarber1123

mermaid.braid said:


> Carried my 1899 Pale Pink Cage aux Oiseaux for the first time:
> 
> View attachment 2989330



This is gorgeous. I love your charm.


----------



## HesitantShopper

mermaid.braid said:


> Carried my 1899 Pale Pink Cage aux Oiseaux for the first time:
> 
> View attachment 2989330



Really pretty!



Glitter_pixie said:


> "Here Kitty, Kitty, Kitty!"
> 
> Wore my Orange LLH 1899 LP.
> 
> View attachment 2989715



LOL shopping for a new, 'pet'? 



Jenniedel said:


> Cute, fun photo!
> 
> I'm on travel so carrying my hardy Neo around.
> View attachment 2989831



Love it! perfect travel companion there.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Thanks, everyone! That bear was HUGE! 




Jenniedel said:


> I'm on travel so carrying my hardy Neo around.




Beautiful Neo!


----------



## pandorabox

QueenLouis said:


> Looks like no option for delivery to the US.




Hope this helps some! 
They sell a bunch of you scroll down as well. [emoji5]&#65039;


http://www.amazon.com/LADUREE-Keychain-Eiffel-Macaron-Pistache/dp/B00JJBW5C2


----------



## QueenLouis

pandorabox said:


> Hope this helps some!
> They sell a bunch of you scroll down as well. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/LADUREE-Keychain-Eiffel-Macaron-Pistache/dp/B00JJBW5C2




Thanks. I saw this along with lots on eBay all coming from Japan. My worry is if these are counterfeited. 

I might trust Amara.


----------



## pandorabox

QueenLouis said:


> Thanks. I saw this along with lots on eBay all coming from Japan. My worry is if these are counterfeited.
> 
> I might trust Amara.




Oooooooooh. Damn. Did not think about that. Good point. Lol. Do you have any friends over in the UK?


----------



## QueenLouis

pandorabox said:


> Oooooooooh. Damn. Did not think about that. Good point. Lol. Do you have any friends over in the UK?




My best (guy) friend's wife's family. That might be pushing it for a bag charm! 

Maybe I need to plan a trip to France. That would be much more efficient!


----------



## pandorabox

QueenLouis said:


> My best (guy) friend's wife's family. That might be pushing it for a bag charm!
> 
> Maybe I need to plan a trip to France. That would be much more efficient!




Lol. I read they can be gotten over at Harrods in London. But I like the trip to France idea too. That works for me! Let's go!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I carried the very lovely  LLH 1899 Cage Lagoon today.

First to the local flea market.




Then a stop at the seasonal flower/vegetable/ herbs market.




And finally had to pick up some groceries.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried the very lovely  LLH 1899 Cage Lagoon today.



Lovely! I am sure it enjoyed the trip very much cos it looks that you had good fun!


----------



## QueenLouis

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried the very lovely  LLH 1899 Cage Lagoon today.
> 
> First to the local flea market.
> 
> View attachment 2991573
> 
> 
> Then a stop at the seasonal flower/vegetable/ herbs market.
> 
> View attachment 2991574
> 
> 
> And finally had to pick up some groceries.
> 
> View attachment 2991575




Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## mermaid.braid

cbarber1123 said:


> This is gorgeous. I love your charm.





HesitantShopper said:


> Really pretty!


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried the very lovely  LLH 1899 Cage Lagoon today.
> 
> First to the local flea market.
> 
> View attachment 2991573
> 
> 
> Then a stop at the seasonal flower/vegetable/ herbs market.
> 
> View attachment 2991574
> 
> 
> And finally had to pick up some groceries.
> 
> View attachment 2991575



Nice shots, GP!  Great bag choice for a spring day


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried the very lovely  LLH 1899 Cage Lagoon today.
> 
> First to the local flea market.
> 
> View attachment 2991573
> 
> 
> Then a stop at the seasonal flower/vegetable/ herbs market.
> 
> View attachment 2991574
> 
> 
> And finally had to pick up some groceries.
> 
> View attachment 2991575



I always love your fun pics!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely! I am sure it enjoyed the trip very much cos it looks that you had good fun!





QueenLouis said:


> Cute, cute, cute!





mermaid.braid said:


> Nice shots, GP!  Great bag choice for a spring day





EGBDF said:


> I always love your fun pics!



Thank you, lovelies! It was a fun way to spend a sunny Sunday. A girl has gotta have some fun with her bags!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried the very lovely  LLH 1899 Cage Lagoon today.
> 
> First to the local flea market.
> 
> View attachment 2991573
> 
> 
> Then a stop at the seasonal flower/vegetable/ herbs market.
> 
> View attachment 2991574
> 
> 
> And finally had to pick up some groceries.
> 
> View attachment 2991575



SO pretty! gosh she was busy


----------



## giggetta

Le pliage M, I don't remember the color but I bought it back in ss10


----------



## giggetta

giggetta said:


> Le pliage M, I don't remember the color but I bought it back in ss10



Ops forgot the pic!


----------



## EGBDF

giggetta said:


> Ops forgot the pic!



Wow, that's a gorgeous color! And it still looks so clean!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried the very lovely  LLH 1899 Cage Lagoon today.
> 
> First to the local flea market.
> 
> View attachment 2991573
> 
> 
> Then a stop at the seasonal flower/vegetable/ herbs market.
> 
> View attachment 2991574
> 
> 
> And finally had to pick up some groceries.
> 
> View attachment 2991575


Love your pics! Very cute.


----------



## MMaiko

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried the very lovely  LLH 1899 Cage Lagoon today.
> 
> First to the local flea market.
> 
> View attachment 2991573
> 
> 
> Then a stop at the seasonal flower/vegetable/ herbs market.
> 
> View attachment 2991574
> 
> 
> And finally had to pick up some groceries.
> 
> View attachment 2991575



I love the action shots.


----------



## pbnjam

giggetta said:


> Ops forgot the pic!


Very pretty shade of blue. Looks like a cornflower blue to me.


----------



## giggetta

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty shade of blue. Looks like a cornflower blue to me.



I made a research and I found it! It's from spring 2011 (not 2010 ^^') and it's call "lagoon blue"


----------



## cheidel

1899 LM Metal gold today!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried the very lovely  LLH 1899 Cage Lagoon today.
> 
> First to the local flea market.
> 
> View attachment 2991573
> 
> 
> Then a stop at the seasonal flower/vegetable/ herbs market.
> 
> View attachment 2991574
> 
> 
> And finally had to pick up some groceries.
> 
> View attachment 2991575




I am sure she enjoyed her outing today, showing off all that beauty!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> SO pretty! gosh she was busy



Ha ha! I thought the same thing! Entirely too busy for a Sunday! 





pbnjam said:


> Love your pics! Very cute.







MMaiko said:


> I love the action shots.







cheidel said:


> I am sure she enjoyed her outing today, showing off all that beauty!!!





Thanks everyone! I like to share my love of LC with you!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

giggetta said:


> Ops forgot the pic!




Real pretty!



cheidel said:


> 1899 LM Metal gold today!




I always love seeing your LM Metal Gold! It's glowing!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Bilberry Liberty 1623!! Love it!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my large LC Quadri tonight.


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> Bilberry Liberty 1623!! Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992359



Very nice!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my large LC Quadri tonight.
> 
> View attachment 2992435



This is such a nice color. I'm in awe of your wonderful quadri selection.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my large LC Quadri tonight.
> 
> View attachment 2992435




Love the color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

giggetta said:


> Ops forgot the pic!



That's a very delicate shade of blue. I love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> 1899 LM Metal gold today!



Hello sunshine! I miss seeing you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Bilberry Liberty 1623!! Love it!!


Bilberry remains as my favorite LP color! So pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my large LC Quadri tonight.


The more I see of the Quadri line, the more I am falling in love with it!


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> Bilberry Liberty 1623!! Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992359


Lovely, love the Statue in bilberry!!!  Enjoy her!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my large LC Quadri tonight.
> 
> View attachment 2992435


Beautiful and such a gorgeous color for summer!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Real pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always love seeing your LM Metal Gold! It's glowing!


 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Hello sunshine! I miss seeing you!


 
Thank you ladies!!   :bump:


----------



## HesitantShopper

LuvAllBags said:


> Bilberry Liberty 1623!! Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992359



Love ms. Liberty!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my large LC Quadri tonight.
> 
> View attachment 2992435



oh, what a great color!


----------



## SEWDimples

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's my Monthly Red Bag Wednesday so I'm carrying my Balzane Roots Hobo. The leather is so soft!
> 
> View attachment 2986622



Awesome bag! 

I'm in the market for a leather Longchamp.

Any suggestions where to find one like this would be greatly appreciated. TIA.


----------



## Honeylicious

Not today but in Shanghai with my le pliage cuir last week


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LuvAllBags said:


> Love the color!



Me, too! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> The more I see of the Quadri line, the more I am falling in love with it!



Ha! The more I use it, the more I love it! 



cheidel said:


> Beautiful and such a gorgeous color for summer!





HesitantShopper said:


> oh, what a great color!



Thanks! It's the first time I used this Quadri. I didn't capture its true Turquoise color, though. 



SEWDimples said:


> Awesome bag!
> 
> I'm in the market for a leather Longchamp.
> 
> Any suggestions where to find one like this would be greatly appreciated. TIA.



The Balzane Roots Hobo is still available online. Check the Longchamp website. The color of my particular BR hobo might be available from the Bagshop or WhatSheBuys. I bought this color in January during their sale.



Honeylicious said:


> Not today but in Shanghai with my le pliage cuir last week



You look and your LPC look fantastic!


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> Bilberry Liberty 1623!! Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992359



love it!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my large LC Quadri tonight.
> 
> View attachment 2992435



perfect for this time of the yr and like the ET charm too!



Honeylicious said:


> Not today but in Shanghai with my le pliage cuir last week



great action shots! thx for sharing!


I'm already gonna hafta scrub my beige SOL and I only used it twice. sigh.
my least fave SOL truthfully.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Honeylicious said:


> Not today but in Shanghai with my le pliage cuir last week



The Red Cuir looks great on you


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> perfect for this time of the yr and like the ET charm too!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already gonna hafta scrub my beige SOL and I only used it twice. sigh.
> my least fave SOL truthfully.




Oh how come? Because of its light coloring and care?

I'm right there with you on the cleaning. I found two little dirt spots on the bottom of my Orange 1899 LLH   LP.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh how come? Because of its light coloring and care?
> 
> I'm right there with you on the cleaning. I found two little dirt spots on the bottom of my Orange 1899 LLH   LP.




Nah, it's not that. That I am expecting.

It's that the Beige is too close to my skintone. Not flattering.


----------



## Maice

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my large LC Quadri tonight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992435


That's a stunning color, Glitter_pixie!




cheidel said:


> 1899 LM Metal gold today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992023



Such a fan of LM Metal!  Yours is so cute, cheidel!  I missed out on the gold... I have one in platinum (which I love), but gold is lovely too!



seton said:


> i am carrying Parme 1623 today.



Pretty color, seton! 

P.S. I still haven't figured out LC sizes/models... to me they're still just small, medium, and large


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Honeylicious said:


> Not today but in Shanghai with my le pliage cuir last week :[/COLOR]



Awesome pics!


----------



## cheidel

Such a fan of LM Metal!  Yours is so cute, cheidel!  I missed out on the gold... I have one in platinum (which I love), but gold is lovely too!


----------



## cheidel

Maice said:


> Such a fan of LM Metal!  Yours is so cute, cheidel!  I missed out on the gold... I have one in platinum (which I love), but gold is lovely too!
> 
> Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

Honeylicious said:


> Not today but in Shanghai with my le pliage cuir last week


Very pretty, nice pop of color!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> love it!
> 
> 
> 
> perfect for this time of the yr and like the ET charm too!
> 
> 
> 
> great action shots! thx for sharing!
> 
> 
> I'm already gonna hafta scrub my beige SOL and I only used it twice. sigh.
> my least fave SOL truthfully.


Lovely bag, and it looks good, like new!  Is there a stain?


----------



## SEWDimples

Glitter_pixie said:


> Me, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! The more I use it, the more I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's the first time I used this Quadri. I didn't capture its true Turquoise color, though.
> 
> 
> 
> The Balzane Roots Hobo is still available online. Check the Longchamp website. The color of my particular BR hobo might be available from the Bagshop or WhatSheBuys. I bought this color in January during their sale.
> 
> 
> 
> You look and your LPC look fantastic!





Maice said:


> That's a stunning color, Glitter_pixie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a fan of LM Metal!  Yours is so cute, cheidel!  I missed out on the gold... I have one in platinum (which I love), but gold is lovely too!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty color, seton!
> 
> P.S. I still haven't figured out LC sizes/models... to me they're still just small, medium, and large



Thanks for the info. I will check the website.


----------



## Honeylicious

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, nice pop of color!!!





SmokieDragon said:


> The Red Cuir looks great on you





Glitter_pixie said:


> You look and your LPC look fantastic!





seton said:


> great action shots! thx for sharing!


Thank you all~ It's my only red bag and I love how it pops in the pic too~


----------



## crappie

cheidel said:


> 1899 LM Metal gold today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992023


Please bring the lm metal line back!


----------



## cheidel

I wish they would bring it back too!!! [emoji4]


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> love it!
> 
> 
> 
> perfect for this time of the yr and like the ET charm too!
> 
> 
> 
> great action shots! thx for sharing!
> 
> 
> I'm already gonna hafta scrub my beige SOL and I only used it twice. sigh.
> my least fave SOL truthfully.


Nice picture! I have a beige pouch and it has marks on it too. I won't fret over it tho I have to be more careful with my sand SoL.


----------



## pbnjam

Honeylicious said:


> Not today but in Shanghai with my le pliage cuir last week


Looks great on you! Is this a medium?


----------



## cheidel

Today LLH 2724!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Today LLH 2724!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994336



Nice! I really like how you've customized some of your bags!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Today LLH 2724!



Lookin' good!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Today LLH 2724!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994336



SO nice!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Today LLH 2724



beautiful! I love looking at your customised bags!


----------



## Honeylicious

pbnjam said:


> Looks great on you! Is this a medium?


Yes~ it's a medium~


----------



## MMaiko

Out shopping today with my medium Neo in poppy.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MMaiko said:


> Out shopping today with my medium Neo in poppy.



(Ah to be shopping! It's too nice a day to be stuck behind a desk.)

At least I can enjoy your beautiful Neo Poppy!


----------



## Maice

MMaiko said:


> Out shopping today with my medium Neo in poppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995458



What a beautiful, rich color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MMaiko said:


> Out shopping today with my medium Neo in poppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995458



Love it! looks so nice, great color!


----------



## EGBDF

MMaiko said:


> Out shopping today with my medium Neo in poppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995458



Gorgeous color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Gonna take my just arrived this afternoon SLH mint to get dinner


----------



## EGBDF

HesitantShopper said:


> Gonna take my just arrived this afternoon SLH mint to get dinner



Nice! You know a bag is a sure keeper when you use it right away!


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> Nice! You know a bag is a sure keeper when you use it right away!



Isn't that the truth? lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MMaiko said:


> Out shopping today with my medium Neo in poppy.




Love how vibrant it looks and yay to shopping!




HesitantShopper said:


> SLH mint



I love the size of the SLH. I want one too!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> Gonna take my just arrived this afternoon SLH mint to get dinner




Love the Mint! One of my favorite colors!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love how vibrant it looks and yay to shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the size of the SLH. I want one too!



It truly is a great size, holds a fair bit without being to large. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Love the Mint! One of my favorite colors!



Ty! it's definitely one of mine lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> It truly is a great size, holds a fair bit without being to large.



I agree. I gifted my friend a chocolate MLH whom is very petite and she loves it very much. I have the black planetes MLH and love its size when I don't need to carry that much.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> I agree. I gifted my friend a chocolate MLH whom is very petite and she loves it very much. I have the black planetes MLH and love its size when I don't need to carry that much.



It's hard to size bags right because like your friend i am also fairly petite so i don't want to be a walking bag lol


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> Gonna take my just arrived this afternoon SLH mint to get dinner


Yay.....congrats!!!  So cute, enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Nice! I really like how you've customized some of your bags!


 


Glitter_pixie said:


> Lookin' good!


 


HesitantShopper said:


> SO nice!


 


frenziedhandbag said:


> beautiful! I love looking at your customised bags!


 

Thank you ladies!  So in love with this style, the longer strap drop is great!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> It's hard to size bags right because like your friend i am also fairly petite so i don't want to be a walking bag lol



I can reasonate with that! I love mini bags but half the time, they disappear on me due to my height and build.


----------



## MMaiko

I'm trying to multi-quote for the first time...hope this works!



Glitter_pixie said:


> (Ah to be shopping! It's too nice a day to be stuck behind a desk.)
> 
> It was good to be inside, it was 109* outside.  The mall was busy!
> 
> At least I can enjoy your beautiful Neo Poppy!



It was my second LC, it's my current favorite.  



Maice said:


> What a beautiful, rich color!



It's my pop of color.   



HesitantShopper said:


> Love it! looks so nice, great color!



Thank you!  I love it, too!



EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank you!


----------



## MMaiko

cheidel said:


> Today LLH 2724!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994336



It's lovely, I like the personalization.


----------



## MMaiko

HesitantShopper said:


> Gonna take my just arrived this afternoon SLH mint to get dinner



I have only mediums, I really need to look at the SLH.  Super cute and the color is fabulous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Yay.....congrats!!!  So cute, enjoy!



Ty!



frenziedhandbag said:


> I can reasonate with that! I love mini bags but half the time, they disappear on me due to my height and build.



It's hard trying to get a good balance sometimes lol especially with so many cute bag options!



MMaiko said:


> I have only mediums, I really need to look at the SLH.  Super cute and the color is fabulous!



It's a nice size, holds a fair but once again they are super deceptive with what they are capable of holding!


----------



## cheidel

Deep red today and my Kindle always comes along! [emoji7]


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Deep red today and my Kindle always comes along! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996526
> View attachment 2996527




Beautiful pop of color!


----------



## swdl

Hi!
This is a what i'm carrying today


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Deep red today and my Kindle always comes along! [emoji7]




Glorious! She oozes vibrancy! Love the bag charm and the Kindle case looks perfect with it.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Today I'm carrying my MSH 1623 Hortensia (Hydrangea).


----------



## Glitter_pixie

swdl said:


> Hi!
> This is a what i'm carrying today



I've not seen this before. Cool leopard! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EGBDF

swdl said:


> Hi!
> This is a what i'm carrying today



Very chic!


----------



## swdl

EGBDF said:


> Very chic!


thanks


----------



## swdl

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've not seen this before. Cool leopard! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks.
It is called "le pliage fauve".


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today I'm carrying my MSH 1623 Hortensia (Hydrangea).
> 
> View attachment 2996839


Love this color! One of my favorites. Not too dark but still have that pop. 


swdl said:


> Hi!
> This is a what i'm carrying today



Love both patterns! Very special pieces!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Deep red today and my Kindle always comes along! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996526
> View attachment 2996527


Gorgeous rich color! Love the matching charm and notebook!


----------



## pbnjam

MMaiko said:


> Out shopping today with my medium Neo in poppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995458


Love this red too! Sigh so many colors to want.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Deep red today and my Kindle always comes along! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996526
> View attachment 2996527



So pretty! great kindle cover too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

swdl said:


> Hi!
> This is a what i'm carrying today



love it great pieces~


----------



## swdl

EGBDF said:


> Very chic!


----------



## EGBDF

my recent favorite again..soft and smooshy. Not a great picture of the true color though


----------



## cheidel

MMaiko said:


> It's lovely, I like the personalization.




Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today I'm carrying my MSH 1623 Hortensia (Hydrangea).
> 
> Very pretty color, love it!!!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> my recent favorite again..soft and smooshy. Not a great picture of the true color though


 
Love that blue, looks so luxuriously soft!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Glorious! She oozes vibrancy! Love the bag charm and the Kindle case looks perfect with it.


 


pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous rich color! Love the matching charm and notebook!


 


HesitantShopper said:


> So pretty! great kindle cover too.


 


tflowers921 said:


> Beautiful pop of color!




Thank you all, and found the Kindle cover online for $5!!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today I'm carrying my MSH 1623 Hortensia (Hydrangea).
> 
> View attachment 2996839



Ah, so pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> Deep red today and my Kindle always comes along! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996526
> View attachment 2996527




Loving the color and the Laduree charm!


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> my recent favorite again..soft and smooshy. Not a great picture of the true color though



so cute! nice shade of blue.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Deep red today and my Kindle always comes



&#128158; it! that Kindle cover looks so cool!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today I'm carrying my MSH 1623 Hortensia (Hydrangea).



Bag twins! One of my favourite colors. Deep and saturated.





swdl said:


> Hi!
> This is a what i'm carrying today



Cool prints! &#128077;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> my recent favorite again..soft and smooshy.



Love blue bags! I find they complement so well. I did a mental count and found the most color of bags I have is blue!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Deep red today and my Kindle always comes along! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996526
> View attachment 2996527



so vibrant, CH! 
and the laduree is perfect!





swdl said:


> Hi!
> This is a what i'm carrying today



Such a treat to see the Naive and Losange!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Today I'm carrying my MSH 1623 Hortensia (Hydrangea).
> 
> View attachment 2996839



Gorgeous colors, GP!





EGBDF said:


> my recent favorite again..soft and smooshy. Not a great picture of the true color though



Youre blueing up the thread, haha! So glad they are bringing this color back next season.


Sorry for the dark pic. End of the day.
white metal 1899.
the charm was a gift from Hawaii, not really my style.


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Sorry for the dark pic. End of the day.
> white metal 1899.
> the charm was a gift from Hawaii, not really my style.




oh this is so sharp! I think i'd be afraid of carrying white


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> Loving the color and the Laduree charm!


 


frenziedhandbag said:


> &#55357;&#56478; it! that Kindle cover looks so cool!


 


seton said:


> so vibrant, CH!
> and the laduree is perfect!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> so vibrant, CH!
> and the laduree is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a treat to see the Naive and Losange!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous colors, GP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youre blueing up the thread, haha! So glad they are bringing this color back next season.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dark pic. End of the day.
> white metal 1899.
> the charm was a gift from Hawaii, not really my style.


Love the LM and the pretty accessories!  Cute charm too!


----------



## for3v3rz

Traveling with my LongChamp.


----------



## MahoganyQT

for3v3rz said:


> Traveling with my LongChamp.
> 
> View attachment 2997621




Nice! What color is that?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> white metal 1899.



The second time I'm seeing the white, so striking!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

for3v3rz said:


> Traveling with my LongChamp.



Lovely green! What color is it, may I ask?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Out for dim sum with Honore 404 Fuschia.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> my recent favorite again..soft and smooshy. Not a great picture of the true color though




Smooshy blue goodness! 

Do you plan on adding more LPCs to your collection?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Sorry for the dark pic. End of the day.
> white metal 1899.
> the charm was a gift from Hawaii, not really my style.



This is gorgeous. Love the coordination of the accessories and loving that Lagoon LMC pouch. I think the charm is cute!





for3v3rz said:


> Traveling with my LongChamp.




Lovely traveling companion. Is that Moss or Slate?



frenziedhandbag said:


> Out for dim sum with Honore 404 Fuschia.




Glorious photo! Wish I could join you and the lovely Honore!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Glorious photo! Wish I could join you and the lovely Honore!



Thank you! It will be my pleasure to savour dim sum with you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out for dim sum with Honore 404 Fuschia.



Oh classy! Great backdrop there.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> so vibrant, CH!
> and the laduree is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a treat to see the Naive and Losange!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous colors, GP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youre blueing up the thread, haha! So glad they are bringing this color back next season.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dark pic. End of the day.
> white metal 1899.
> the charm was a gift from Hawaii, not really my style.



I don't do white but MAN that is gorgeous!!




for3v3rz said:


> Traveling with my LongChamp.
> 
> View attachment 2997621



Nice color! It's a great travel bag.



frenziedhandbag said:


> Out for dim sum with Honore 404 Fuschia.



I love dim sum! And this bag...



Glitter_pixie said:


> Smooshy blue goodness!
> 
> Do you plan on adding more LPCs to your collection?



I'll probably get something from the fall colorspebble or the ice blueneed to see that one in person though.


----------



## HesitantShopper

for3v3rz said:


> Traveling with my LongChamp.
> 
> View attachment 2997621



Love it! a shade of green.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh classy! Great backdrop there.



Thank you! It's the Raffles Hotel, a colonial style hotel, in operation since 1899. Quaint and with a nice ambience. &#128522;




EGBDF said:


> I love dim sum! And this bag..



Dim sum is my all time favourite and I strive to visit a new dim sum place at least twice a month with my mum. She loves dim sum (and lately, LC) too! I know you love blue bags and I actually wanted to bring the Honore in blue home. It is beautiful!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! It's the Raffles Hotel, a colonial style hotel, in operation since 1899. Quaint and with a nice ambience. &#128522;



well it's gorgeous!  1899, wow, such history can be found there.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> well it's gorgeous!  1899, wow, such history can be found there.



I agree. I love places with a history. I'm old in that sense, I guess. &#128518;


----------



## EGBDF

another blue daymight have to change into something bigger later todayI wish I was out for dim sum at a historic hotel but just a boring concrete pic


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> another blue daymight have to change into something bigger later todayI wish I was out for dim sum at a historic hotel but just a boring concrete pic



forget the dim sum, forget the hotel, I will gladly have this LM Metal instead! what a stunning blue! Sad I got into LC too late and wish the LM Metal line makes a comeback.


----------



## Esquared72

Medium short handle in New Navy
View attachment 2997872


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> Medium short handle in New Navy
> View attachment 2997872



Love it! Your strap is great. Perfect match.


----------



## shermaine57

MMaiko said:


> Out shopping today with my medium Neo in poppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995458



A nice one &#128516;


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Medium short handle in New Navy
> View attachment 2997872



Awesome. Someday I'm going to do one of these!


----------



## cheidel

Lovely color and your strap is a perfect match!!! Great job on the shoulder strap!!!


----------



## cheidel

MLH LM Metal in steel today!!! My first MLH, since I prefer 1899 size, but I really like the size. [emoji39]


----------



## MahoganyQT

EGBDF said:


> another blue daymight have to change into something bigger later todayI wish I was out for dim sum at a historic hotel but just a boring concrete pic




Bag twins!!!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> MLH LM Metal in steel today!!! My first MLH, since I prefer 1899 size, but I really like the size. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998245
> View attachment 2998246
> View attachment 2998247



Love this LM Metal! I don't think I've ever seen one in person.



MahoganyQT said:


> Bag twins!!!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> MLH LM Metal in steel today!!! My first MLH, since I prefer 1899 size, but I really like the size. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998245
> View attachment 2998246
> View attachment 2998247




Cheidel you lucky lady, I love this bag!


----------



## seton

HesitantShopper said:


> oh this is so sharp! I think i'd be afraid of carrying white



Yes, one must weigh the fear against the sharpness 



cheidel said:


> Love the LM and the pretty accessories!  Cute charm too!









frenziedhandbag said:


> Out for dim sum with Honore 404 Fuschia.


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Love this LM Metal! I don't think I've ever seen one in person.
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


 


tflowers921 said:


> Cheidel you lucky lady, I love this bag!




Thank you !!!!!


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> I don't do white but MAN that is gorgeous!!
> .



TY, but your blu metal is gorgeous too! Your collex of blu bags is fantastic!





cheidel said:


> MLH LM Metal in steel today!!! My first MLH, since I prefer 1899 size, but I really like the size. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998245
> View attachment 2998246
> View attachment 2998247



Very cool bag and ur so funny about the OK.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carried my favorite color Bleu. Love it so much I have it in the SSH, MLH and LLH. This is the 1899 size.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! It will be my pleasure to savour dim sum with you!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> Medium short handle in New Navy



Love this color and looks perfect with the shoulder strap. 



cheidel said:


> MLH LM Metal in steel today!!! My first MLH, since I prefer 1899 size, but I really like the size. [emoji39]



This is so AwEsUMM! 

(Love the owl and the flower pouches.)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Medium short handle in New Navy]



Wish I had fingers as nifty as yours to do the same to my MSH Navy. It wouldn't be so neglected then. Awesome DIY, the strap looked like its custom made for it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> MLH LM Metal in steel today!!!



&#128077; It looks great and those colorful pouches  within are so pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


>



Muahahahahah! Your gifs are hilarious!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Medium short handle in New Navy
> View attachment 2997872



very nice! the bag really suits navy. 



cheidel said:


> MLH LM Metal in steel today!!! My first MLH, since I prefer 1899 size, but I really like the size. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998245
> View attachment 2998246
> View attachment 2998247



how fun is this? i hope one day to get a patterned one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my favorite color Bleu. Love it so much I have it in the SSH, MLH and LLH. This is the 1899 size.



&#128560; Should I add just one more blue bag? Is there anything such as too many blue bags? EGBDF will back me up, won't  she? &#128517; It's  so pretty, GP!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my favorite color Bleu. Love it so much I have it in the SSH, MLH and LLH. This is the 1899 size.
> 
> View attachment 2998327



Great shot! really shows off the blue well!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my favorite color Bleu. Love it so much I have it in the SSH, MLH and LLH. This is the 1899 size.
> 
> View attachment 2998327



Oooh aaahhhhhh I can't believe I don't have one of these!



frenziedhandbag said:


> &#128560; Should I add just one more blue bag? Is there anything such as too many blue bags? EGBDF will back me up, won't  she? &#128517; It's  so pretty, GP!



Always room for more blue bags!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Always room for more blue bags!!!



The Queen of blue bags had spoken. &#128516;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> &#128560; Should I add just one more blue bag? Is there anything such as too many blue bags? EGBDF will back me up, won't  she? &#128517; It's  so pretty, GP!




Thanks! No such thing as too many blue bags! Gotta get yourself one of these.



HesitantShopper said:


> Great shot! really shows off the blue well!



Awww, thanks! 





EGBDF said:


> Oooh aaahhhhhh I can't believe I don't have one of these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always room for more blue bags!!!




I can't believe you don't have it either. What are you waiting for? : )


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> TY, but your blu metal is gorgeous too! Your collex of blu bags is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool bag and ur so funny about the OK.


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out for dim sum with Honore 404 Fuschia.


Simply stunning!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> another blue daymight have to change into something bigger later todayI wish I was out for dim sum at a historic hotel but just a boring concrete pic


Oh gorgeous color...and lovely LM!!!  I sure wish LC would bring LM back!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my favorite color Bleu. Love it so much I have it in the SSH, MLH and LLH. This is the 1899 size.
> 
> View attachment 2998327


Such a gorgeous color!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

Thank you!


----------



## swdl

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out for dim sum with Honore 404 Fuschia.


love this bag


----------



## for3v3rz

Glitter_pixie said:


> This is gorgeous. Love the coordination of the accessories and loving that Lagoon LMC pouch. I think the charm is cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely traveling companion. Is that Moss or Slate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glorious photo! Wish I could join you and the lovely Honore!


Is slate, but I do have moss too


----------



## for3v3rz

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely green! What color is it, may I ask?



Is slate.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Riding into NYC. My small beige Neo makes her debut.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Riding into NYC. My small beige Neo makes her debut.
> 
> View attachment 2999021



Great photo!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Riding into NYC. My small beige Neo makes her debut.
> 
> View attachment 2999021




Cool picture! Love the cute charms!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> so vibrant, CH!
> and the laduree is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a treat to see the Naive and Losange!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous colors, GP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youre blueing up the thread, haha! So glad they are bringing this color back next season.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dark pic. End of the day.
> white metal 1899.
> the charm was a gift from Hawaii, not really my style.




Gorgeous! It's so nice to see fresh pop of the bright white.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my favorite color Bleu. Love it so much I have it in the SSH, MLH and LLH. This is the 1899 size.
> 
> View attachment 2998327




Beautiful bleu...I understand why you have multiples!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Riding into NYC. My small beige Neo makes her debut.
> 
> View attachment 2999021




Such a great picture! And I love the color on the beige neo, it glows!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Riding into NYC. My small beige Neo makes her debut.
> 
> View attachment 2999021



What a debut! 
And the GW Bridge has never looked better.




LuvAllBags said:


> Gorgeous! It's so nice to see fresh pop of the bright white.



Thank you! Summer is here, as the song goes!


----------



## AmyEclectic

Glitter_pixie said:


> Riding into NYC. My small beige Neo makes her debut.
> 
> View attachment 2999021


Lovely!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Riding into NYC. My small beige Neo makes her debut.
> 
> View attachment 2999021



aw, so cute! love the bridge background!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

for3v3rz said:


> Is slate.



Thank you! It's gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Riding into NYC. My small beige Neo makes her debut.



Love the size! It looks so cute, sitting there, enjoying the view. Have a good trip.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

2724, all thanks to a lovely friend whom pointed me to it. The longer straps make a huge difference. Here it is, at brunch and fully loaded up for outing day to the Science Centre. I intend to use it for outings, shopping and vacations when I need to carry more than the usual.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Riding into NYC. My small beige Neo makes her debut.
> 
> View attachment 2999021


She's beautiful, and hope both of you had a wonderful time!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> 2724, all thanks to a lovely friend whom pointed me to it. The longer straps make a huge difference. Here it is, at brunch and fully loaded up for outing day to the Science Centre. I intend to use it for outings, shopping and vacations when I need to carry more than the usual.


Congrats on your lovely classic black 2724!!!  She looks great, and a perfect travel bag!  What is the meal on the other pic?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Congrats on your lovely classic black 2724!!!  She looks great, and a perfect travel bag!  What is the meal on the other pic?



Thank you and I mean it with all my heart! &#128151;&#128158;&#128151;&#128158; It was butter toast, ham and scrambled eggs. Simple fare but delicious and supplied us with all the energy we needed for the day. &#128522;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful bleu...I understand why you have multiples!




Thank you! Do you have Bleu, too?



tflowers921 said:


> Such a great picture! And I love the color on the beige neo, it glows!








seton said:


> What a debut!
> And the GW Bridge has never looked better.







AmyEclectic said:


> Lovely!







HesitantShopper said:


> aw, so cute! love the bridge background!







frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the size! It looks so cute, sitting there, enjoying the view. Have a good trip.







cheidel said:


> She's beautiful, and hope both of you had a wonderful time!!!




Thank you so much everyone. I had a very lovely time in the city. Loved wearing the Neo and like tflowers said, it glows!

I'll have a little reveal in a couple of days...but for now...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> 2724, all thanks to a lovely friend whom pointed me to it. The longer straps make a huge difference. Here it is, at brunch and fully loaded up for outing day to the Science Centre. I intend to use it for outings, shopping and vacations when I need to carry more than the usual.




Yum breakfast and gorgeous 2724! Is that navy? I couldn't really tell with my mini iPad.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'll have a little reveal in a couple of days...




Looking forward! 




Glitter_pixie said:


> Yum breakfast and gorgeous 2724! Is that navy?



Thank you GP! It's the classic black, from evil bay. I would have gotten slate but the condition was not favourable, hence black it is. Very useful size though, and since it's black, no worries about it staining during kid activities.


----------



## Jenniedel

frenziedhandbag said:


> 2724, all thanks to a lovely friend whom pointed me to it. The longer straps make a huge difference. Here it is, at brunch and fully loaded up for outing day to the Science Centre. I intend to use it for outings, shopping and vacations when I need to carry more than the usual.



Looks great! This makes me think of getting one to use as carry on bag when traveling. And I also suddenly feel hungry looking at your brunch! [emoji16]



Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you! Do you have Bleu, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much everyone. I had a very lovely time in the city. Loved wearing the Neo and like tflowers said, it glows!
> 
> I'll have a little reveal in a couple of days...but for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999710



Both are lovely bags! The neo is precious!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jenniedel said:


> Looks great! This makes me think of getting one to use as carry on bag when traveling. And I also suddenly feel hungry looking at your brunch



I bought it with the intention of using it for travel. It will be handy for water bottle, gloves, winter cap or even a jacket (I think). Thought of trial running it as an outing bag to have all my things, including my child's and it is perfect. I had it on the whole day and it was still a pleasure to use. The 2724 is discontinued though. Purchased mine from evil bay.


----------



## MMaiko

Glitter_pixie said:


> Riding into NYC. My small beige Neo makes her debut.
> 
> View attachment 2999021



Fabulous picture!  I have a medium reserved, I just love the shine.  But I don't have any cute accessories, I should remedy that...


----------



## cheidel

MSH Graphite today!!! [emoji7]


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> MSH Graphite today!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999955
> View attachment 2999956




Great color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> 2724, all thanks to a lovely friend whom pointed me to it. The longer straps make a huge difference. Here it is, at brunch and fully loaded up for outing day to the Science Centre. I intend to use it for outings, shopping and vacations when I need to carry more than the usual.



so nice! sounds like a nice brunch too.



Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you! Do you have Bleu, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much everyone. I had a very lovely time in the city. Loved wearing the Neo and like tflowers said, it glows!
> 
> I'll have a little reveal in a couple of days...but for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999710



these are so cute together!



cheidel said:


> MSH Graphite today!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999955
> View attachment 2999956



super nice!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Jenniedel said:


> Both are lovely bags! The neo is precious!







MMaiko said:


> Fabulous picture!  I have a medium reserved, I just love the shine.  But I don't have any cute accessories, I should remedy that...







HesitantShopper said:


> so nice! sounds like a nice brunch too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are so cute together!
> 
> 
> 
> super nice!




Thank you everyone! I was delighted to find a Bilberry SoL. [emoji4]

Today I carried the Memphis Powder 1899 to my daughter's graduation ceremony at Lehigh University. She completed her Master's in Education.

PROUD mom!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you everyone! I was delighted to find a Bilberry SoL. [emoji4]
> 
> Today I carried the Memphis Powder 1899 to my daughter's graduation ceremony at Lehigh University. She completed her Master's in Education.
> 
> PROUD mom!
> 
> View attachment 3000314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000315



You look perfect, and a huge Congratulations to your daughter!!!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> MSH Graphite today!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999955
> View attachment 2999956




Very nice! Like your pouches too.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you everyone! I was delighted to find a Bilberry SoL. [emoji4]
> 
> Today I carried the Memphis Powder 1899 to my daughter's graduation ceremony at Lehigh University. She completed her Master's in Education.
> 
> PROUD mom!
> 
> View attachment 3000314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000315




Pretty outfit! Love your memphis and wallet!  Congrats to your daughter.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you! Do you have Bleu, to
> 
> I'll have a little reveal in a couple of days...but for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999710



LOL, *LuvAllBag*'s pix would push me over the edge too!





cheidel said:


> MSH Graphite today!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999955
> View attachment 2999956



You look all grown up! 




Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you everyone! I was delighted to find a Bilberry SoL. [emoji4]
> 
> Today I carried the Memphis Powder 1899 to my daughter's graduation ceremony at Lehigh University. She completed her Master's in Education.
> 
> PROUD mom!
> 
> View attachment 3000314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000315



Ah, what a lovely Proud Mom. And congrats to your brilliant daughter. 

LPH wallet


----------



## seton

Oh, Cyclamen at a meeting. Been using this one a LOT.


----------



## cheidel

Thank you HS & MQT!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you! Do you have Bleu, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much everyone. I had a very lovely time in the city. Loved wearing the Neo and like tflowers said, it glows!
> 
> I'll have a little reveal in a couple of days...but for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999710


The Neo is fab, and I LOVE your SoL in bilberry!!!  Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you everyone! I was delighted to find a Bilberry SoL. [emoji4]
> 
> Today I carried the Memphis Powder 1899 to my daughter's graduation ceremony at Lehigh University. She completed her Master's in Education.
> 
> PROUD mom!
> 
> View attachment 3000314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000315


Your Memphis is beautiful, and you look fantastic!  Congrats to your daughter!!!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Very nice! Like your pouches too.


Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> LOL, *LuvAllBag*'s pix would push me over the edge too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look all grown up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, what a lovely Proud Mom. And congrats to your brilliant daughter.
> 
> LPH wallet


Thanky Seton!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Oh, Cyclamen at a meeting. Been using this one a LOT.


Omg.....a very beautfiful color!!!!  I can certainly see why you've been using this one a lot, such a lovely color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> MSH Graphite today!!



Fabulous! and I sight the matching pouch!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> so nice! sounds like a nice brunch too.




Thank you! Food makes me happy, oh, LC too. &#128513;






Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you everyone! I was delighted to find a Bilberry SoL.



Great find! You look amazing GP! Love that dress and splendid choice of pairing the Powder 1899 with it. Congratulations to you and your daughter! 




seton said:


> Oh, Cyclamen at a meeting.



Fabulous PINK! &#128147;&#128147;&#128147;&#128147; LC pinks are gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Fabulous! and I sight the matching pouch!


Thank you, thank you!   So glad Ms. Graphite came to me via a friend, or I never would have found her!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> So glad Ms. Graphite came to me via a friend, or I never would have found her



Cheers to friends whom love LC as much as us! &#127864;&#127865;


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Oh, Cyclamen at a meeting. Been using this one a LOT.



what a bright and cheery color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you everyone! I was delighted to find a Bilberry SoL. [emoji4]
> 
> Today I carried the Memphis Powder 1899 to my daughter's graduation ceremony at Lehigh University. She completed her Master's in Education.
> 
> PROUD mom!
> 
> View attachment 3000314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000315



oh this is very nice! and congratulations to your daughter and you!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you everyone! I was delighted to find a Bilberry SoL. [emoji4]
> 
> Today I carried the Memphis Powder 1899 to my daughter's graduation ceremony at Lehigh University. She completed her Master's in Education.
> 
> PROUD mom!
> 
> View attachment 3000314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000315




Beautiful  
Congrats little pixie!!! [emoji6]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Pretty outfit! Love your memphis and wallet!  Congrats to your daughter.





cheidel said:


> The Neo is fab, and I LOVE your SoL in bilberry!!!  Gorgeous!!!!!





cheidel said:


> Your Memphis is beautiful, and you look fantastic!  Congrats to your daughter!!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Great find! You look amazing GP! Love that dress and splendid choice of pairing the Powder 1899 with it. Congratulations to you and your daughter!





HesitantShopper said:


> oh this is very nice! and congratulations to your daughter and you!





tflowers921 said:


> Beautiful
> Congrats little pixie!!! [emoji6]



Thanks so much everyone for the kind compliments and the congratulations! I saw a lot of Longchamp bags at the ceremony but these women were dodging in an out of the crowds. I couldn't catch a decent photo. 

It's very uncommon to see Longchamp where I live; in fact, I don't ever see any, not even the 1899 LLH Noir. Lehigh University draws in students from around the globe so I guess it drew in the Longchamp-carrying family members, too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Oh, Cyclamen at a meeting. Been using this one a LOT.



I can understand! Love that color. 

Lovely umbrella! Is that a Longchamp, too?


----------



## Maice

seton said:


> Oh, Cyclamen at a meeting. Been using this one a LOT.



I'd use that a lot too! Stunning color!



cheidel said:


> MSH Graphite today!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999955
> View attachment 2999956



Great choice! 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you everyone! I was delighted to find a Bilberry SoL. [emoji4]
> 
> Today I carried the Memphis Powder 1899 to my daughter's graduation ceremony at Lehigh University. She completed her Master's in Education.
> 
> PROUD mom!
> 
> View attachment 3000314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000315



I definitely need a Memphis in my collection! Looks great on you, and congrats to your daughter!



frenziedhandbag said:


> 2724, all thanks to a lovely friend whom pointed me to it. The longer straps make a huge difference. Here it is, at brunch and fully loaded up for outing day to the Science Centre. I intend to use it for outings, shopping and vacations when I need to carry more than the usual.



Great pic!



EGBDF said:


> another blue daymight have to change into something bigger later todayI wish I was out for dim sum at a historic hotel but just a boring concrete pic



Haha! Well, the bag is the star of the pic  Lovely bag!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying preloved 2724 Navy first time since her machine wash 2 weeks ago!!! It came out great!  After she dried I put Apple Guard Conditioner on the leather trim and sprayed her with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Carrying preloved 2724 Navy first time since her machine wash 2 weeks ago!!! It came out great!  After she dried I put Apple Guard Conditioner on the leather trim and sprayed her with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000887
> View attachment 3000888



very nice! and wow does that pouch 'pop' sitting in front! looks like it washed up really well!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Carrying preloved 2724 Navy first time since her machine wash 2 weeks ago!!! It came out great!  After she dried I put Apple Guard Conditioner on the leather trim and sprayed her with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000887
> View attachment 3000888



Looks great, and I love that pouch.


----------



## EGBDF

4x4 ..MIF
I don't use this one often enough! Squishy but structured.


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you so much everyone. I had a very lovely time in the city. Loved wearing the Neo and like tflowers said, it glows!
> 
> I'll have a little reveal in a couple of days...but for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999710



Both are beautiful! I love the look of the beige Néo. I was thinking about it but I already got more light-colored bags than I thought I'd ever have (in the Cage LPs) so I'll just live vicariously through you 
Looks like you had a great day in the city. Did you see what the fall colors for the Néo line are?


----------



## Esquared72

Icky, humid, rainy day...so short handle Slate to the rescue!
View attachment 3000986


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> 4x4 ..MIF
> I don't use this one often enough! Squishy but structured.


This is a very unique looking bag. Like the external pouch pocket. Leather looks divine!


cheidel said:


> Carrying preloved 2724 Navy first time since her machine wash 2 weeks ago!!! It came out great!  After she dried I put Apple Guard Conditioner on the leather trim and sprayed her with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000887
> View attachment 3000888


Gorgeous! Navy is one of those classic must have colors. Cute matching pouch.


eehlers said:


> Icky, humid, rainy day...so short handle Slate to the rescue!
> View attachment 3000986


Humid in my part of town too. Glad to have our trusty LP. Slate is beautiful.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

It's humid here. Loving this 1621 small Le Pliage. 

She's wearing a little souvenir from daughter's graduation ceremony yesterday.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Carrying preloved 2724 Navy first time since her machine wash 2 weeks ago!!! It came out great!  After she dried I put Apple Guard Conditioner on the leather trim and sprayed her with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent!



She looks beautiful!



EGBDF said:


> 4x4 ..MIF
> I don't use this one often enough! Squishy but structured.



 Love the "squishy but structured" LC bags! These is gorgeous!



eehlers said:


> Icky, humid, rainy day...so short handle Slate to the rescue!



Lovely in any type of weather!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

small le pliage tote in black!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's humid here. Loving this 1621 small Le Pliage.
> 
> She's wearing a little souvenir from daughter's graduation ceremony yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3001021
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001022



so cute! great souvenir!


----------



## dreva

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's humid here. Loving this 1621 small Le Pliage.
> 
> She's wearing a little souvenir from daughter's graduation ceremony yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3001021
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001022




She's charmed[emoji4] congratulation on you and ur daughter! You will be so proud..


----------



## snowymittens

Love the Eiffel Tower key ring on the tote, makes her all the more beautiful!!



cheidel said:


> Carrying preloved 2724 Navy first time since her machine wash 2 weeks ago!!! It came out great!  After she dried I put Apple Guard Conditioner on the leather trim and sprayed her with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000887
> View attachment 3000888


----------



## LoveLaVie

Nice sunny day with my new bag !


----------



## MahoganyQT

LoveLaVie said:


> Nice sunny day with my new bag !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001417




Great bag! It makes me smile!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Carrying preloved 2724 Navy first time since her machine wash 2 weeks ago!!! It came out great!  After she dried I put Apple Guard Conditioner on the leather trim and sprayed her with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000887
> View attachment 3000888




Looks brand new!!!


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! and wow does that pouch 'pop' sitting in front! looks like it washed up really well!


 


EGBDF said:


> Looks great, and I love that pouch.


 
Thanks!  I just let her dry overnight and applied the conditioner the next day after the straps and flap were dry!  (I'm just rather particular about preloved items)


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> This is a very unique looking bag. Like the external pouch pocket. Leather looks divine!
> 
> Gorgeous! Navy is one of those classic must have colors. Cute matching pouch.
> 
> Humid in my part of town too. Glad to have our trusty LP. Slate is beautiful.


Thank you!  The pouch is Jonathan Adler!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's humid here. Loving this 1621 small Le Pliage.
> 
> She's wearing a little souvenir from daughter's graduation ceremony yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3001021
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001022


Love that Poppy, such a rich beautiful color!  The tassel looks great on it!


----------



## cheidel

snowymittens said:


> Love the Eiffel Tower key ring on the tote, makes her all the more beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

LoveLaVie said:


> Nice sunny day with my new bag !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001417


Just lovely!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Looks brand new!!!


Thanks, it came out great!  I washed it on the Delicate cycle with Woolite, cold water, inside an old pillow case!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying preloved 2724 Navy first time since her machine wash 2 weeks ago!!!




Looks as good as new! Love how that JA pops against the Navy!






EGBDF said:


> Squishy but structured.



Truly a beauty! and you said the magic words there! Squishy and structured bags are a dream. 






eehlers said:


> so short handle Slate



Still kicking myself for not getting a Slate during my recent trip. It's gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Loving this 1621 small Le Pliage.



My most used size. That charm looks fabulous!




LoveLaVie said:


> Nice sunny day with my new bag !



Makes me smile each  time I see this bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

LoveLaVie said:


> Nice sunny day with my new bag !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001417



so pretty! i just love the design.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Maice said:


> Great choice!
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely need a Memphis in my collection! Looks great on you, and congrats to your daughter!





HesitantShopper said:


> so cute! great souvenir!





dreva said:


> She's charmed[emoji4] congratulation on you and ur daughter! You will be so proud..






cheidel said:


> Love that Poppy, such a rich beautiful color!  The tassel looks great on it!





frenziedhandbag said:


> My most used size. That charm looks fabulous!



Thanks everyone! The 1621 is really fun to carry. I have quite a few of these. Probably I should do a "Show Us Your Longchamp" posting with this size.


----------



## pbnjam

Maiden voyage!


----------



## herfyjo

pbnjam said:


> Maiden voyage!
> 
> View attachment 3002080




Oh my gosh!!!!  This is gorgeous.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Maiden voyage!
> 
> View attachment 3002080



this is just lovely!


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Maiden voyage!
> 
> View attachment 3002080



Beautiful combo!


----------



## TNgypsy

pbnjam said:


> Maiden voyage!
> 
> View attachment 3002080




Beautiful bag! What is the color combo? Is it Navy and peach or pink? Love it[emoji7]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Maiden voyage!



:okay:

Love the combo! Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

herfyjo said:


> Oh my gosh!!!!  This is gorgeous.





HesitantShopper said:


> this is just lovely!





mermaid.braid said:


> Beautiful combo!





TNgypsy said:


> Beautiful bag! What is the color combo? Is it Navy and peach or pink? Love it[emoji7]





Glitter_pixie said:


> :okay:
> 
> Love the combo! Congrats!



Thank you all! *TNgypsy*, it's navy and coral.


----------



## juls12

pbnjam said:


> Maiden voyage!
> 
> View attachment 3002080



Beautiful colour combination!


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Maiden voyage!
> 
> View attachment 3002080



Lovely color combo, and love the size!


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> Lovely color combo, and love the size!





juls12 said:


> Beautiful colour combination!



Thank you both! Coral is soo pretty and can go with so many colors.


----------



## QueenLouis

On the way to the dentist with my first Longchamp on its first journey.


----------



## QueenLouis

pbnjam said:


> Maiden voyage!
> 
> View attachment 3002080




Agree with everyone else. It's a great color combo!


----------



## pbnjam

QueenLouis said:


> On the way to the dentist with my first Longchamp on its first journey.
> 
> View attachment 3002502


O I posted in the other thread, but I'll post here too. I  this print! 


QueenLouis said:


> Agree with everyone else. It's a great color combo!


Thanks! Both of our bags are making its first trips.


----------



## mermaid.braid

QueenLouis said:


> On the way to the dentist with my first Longchamp on its first journey.
> 
> View attachment 3002502



Great choice for a first LC.  this bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

QueenLouis said:


> On the way to the dentist with my first Longchamp on its first journey.
> 
> View attachment 3002502



Love it! great color and pattern!


----------



## tflowers921

QueenLouis said:


> On the way to the dentist with my first Longchamp on its first journey.
> 
> View attachment 3002502




Welcome to the club! Great starting choice!


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Maiden voyage!
> 
> View attachment 3002080




I just love this combo - so fresh and bright!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looks as good as new! Love how that JA pops against the Navy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truly a beauty! and you said the magic words there! Squishy and structured bags are a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still kicking myself for not getting a Slate during my recent trip. It's gorgeous!


Thanks!!!  Yep, it came out great!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Maiden voyage!
> 
> View attachment 3002080


Great color combo!


----------



## cheidel

QueenLouis said:


> On the way to the dentist with my first Longchamp on its first journey.
> 
> View attachment 3002502


Beautiful.....hope she enjoyed her first outing!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> She looks beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the "squishy but structured" LC bags! These is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely in any type of weather!


Thanks GP!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Maiden voyage!]



this pic convinced me I need a custom size 2 SH! so pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

QueenLouis said:


> On the way to the dentist with my first Longchamp on its first journey.



lovely! i like how bright it looks here.


----------



## AmyEclectic

Oeps accidently replied to wrong post


----------



## AmyEclectic

QueenLouis said:


> On the way to the dentist with my first Longchamp on its first journey.
> 
> View attachment 3002502


You're bag is a beauty. I love it! Nice colour combination


----------



## Glitter_pixie

QueenLouis said:


> On the way to the dentist with my first Longchamp on its first journey.



The Cage is such a beautiful, limited edition LC. The color Lagoon is absolutely beautiful and energizing! Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

Today 2724 in New Navy, with LeSportsac and favorite coin purse! [emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Today 2724 in New Navy, with LeSportsac and favorite coin purse! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003165
> View attachment 3003166



Love it! and that pouch is making me hungry lol


----------



## pbnjam

LuvAllBags said:


> I just love this combo - so fresh and bright!



Thank you. I love it too! 



cheidel said:


> Great color combo!



Thank you. I'm inspired to do more custom in the future.



frenziedhandbag said:


> this pic convinced me I need a custom size 2 SH! so pretty!




I'm excited for fall colors to do a custom LP or LPC. I like jewel tones and more saturated colors. This waiting game is tough.


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Today 2724 in New Navy, with LeSportsac and favorite coin purse! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003165
> View attachment 3003166




Very cute pouch! May I have a pistachio one please?


----------



## QueenLouis

cheidel said:


> Today 2724 in New Navy, with LeSportsac and favorite coin purse! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003165
> View attachment 3003166




Ooh, I have that macaroon pouch too. Don't you love it!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Today 2724 in New Navy, with LeSportsac and favorite coin purse! [emoji7]



So bright and pretty! Love the ensemble! Especially diggin' those macaroons!


----------



## cheidel

QueenLouis said:


> Ooh, I have that macaroon pouch too. Don't you love it!




Yes, it's adorable!!! [emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> So bright and pretty! Love the ensemble! Especially diggin' those macaroons!




Thanks GP!! [emoji39]


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Very cute pouch! May I have a pistachio one please?


Thank you!  Ok, one pistachio coming up...LOL


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> So bright and pretty! Love the ensemble! Especially diggin' those macaroons!


BTW, they have a very colorful Limited Edition Lesportsac representing NY!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Today 2724 in New Navy, with LeSportsac and favorite coin purse!




Yummy macarons! love that pouch! New Navy looks great!




pbnjam said:


> I'm excited for fall colors to do a custom LP or LPC. I like jewel tones and more saturated colors. This waiting game is tough.



I adore jewel tones too and yes, I agree about the fervent waiting game!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Still using my Mint SLH LP.. this is at the pond section at a garden center i was at today.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yummy macarons! love that pouch! New Navy looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore jewel tones too and yes, I agree about the fervent waiting game!


Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> Still using my Mint SLH LP.. this is at the pond section at a garden center i was at today.


Such a lovely color!!!


----------



## SofiaC

cheidel said:


> Today 2724 in New Navy, with LeSportsac and favorite coin purse! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003165
> View attachment 3003166


They look so yummy 2gether. Love them all


----------



## SofiaC

HesitantShopper said:


> Still using my Mint SLH LP.. this is at the pond section at a garden center i was at today.


This color is gorgeous.. so right for the brown leather trim.


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> They look so yummy 2gether. Love them all


Thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Such a lovely color!!!



Thank you!



SofiaC said:


> This color is gorgeous.. so right for the brown leather trim.



Thanks, yes very complimentary to the brown leather.


----------



## EGBDF

HesitantShopper said:


> Still using my Mint SLH LP.. this is at the pond section at a garden center i was at today.



Very scenic!


----------



## SofiaC

cheidel said:


> Carrying preloved 2724 Navy first time since her machine wash 2 weeks ago!!! It came out great!  After she dried I put Apple Guard Conditioner on the leather trim and sprayed her with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000887
> View attachment 3000888


Oh my! She looks sparkling! Goes really well w the pouch which I adore. Am on the hunt for 2605 navy.


----------



## SofiaC

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's humid here. Loving this 1621 small Le Pliage.
> 
> She's wearing a little souvenir from daughter's graduation ceremony yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3001021
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001022


My congrats GP! That charm is so right for the occasion.


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> Very scenic!



Thank you it's very peaceful by the ponds & waterfalls.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> Still using my Mint SLH LP.. this is at the pond section at a garden center i was at today.




Still loving the mint!

Hee hee...I try to be subtle about taking photos in public places. I'm waiting for the day someone asks me "are you taking a photo of your bag?"


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> BTW, they have a very colorful Limited Edition Lesportsac representing NY!!!



O I like this one! Thanks for the info. Heading over to their site now.


----------



## juls12

My first try on a mod shot


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Still loving the mint!
> 
> Hee hee...I try to be subtle about taking photos in public places. I'm waiting for the day someone asks me "are you taking a photo of your bag?"



LOL for sure see i made it "look like" i was taking pics of the pondless waterfall.. besides they were all buzzing about bagging up my Koi so they had no clue what i was doing


----------



## HesitantShopper

juls12 said:


> My first try on a mod shot



Love it! what colors are the combo? looks like a beige and brown? though i am sure i missing proper names.


----------



## juls12

HesitantShopper said:


> Love it! what colors are the combo? looks like a beige and brown? though i am sure i missing proper names.



Yes it's beige for the main colour and chocolate for the middle stripe. At least I think it was called chocolate


----------



## cheidel

Deep red today [emoji4]!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Deep red today [emoji4]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004439
> View attachment 3004440
> View attachment 3004441




Another super cute pouch! Love this red.


----------



## juls12

cheidel said:


> Deep red today [emoji4]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004439
> View attachment 3004440
> View attachment 3004441



Cute pouch! Is the deep red darker than the regular red?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Deep red



smashing duo!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Glitter_pixie said:


> Still loving the mint!
> 
> Hee hee...I try to be subtle about taking photos in public places. I'm waiting for the day someone asks me "are you taking a photo of your bag?"



Haha! That is so funny! I also worry about people noticing that I'm taking a photo of my bag. So far I've only done it when hubby is around so that no-one will dare ask me that question haha


----------



## HesitantShopper

juls12 said:


> Yes it's beige for the main colour and chocolate for the middle stripe. At least I think it was called chocolate



ah, glad i was on the right track lol Again, looks fantastic !



cheidel said:


> Deep red today [emoji4]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004439
> View attachment 3004440
> View attachment 3004441



love it! the pouch is gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Oh my! She looks sparkling! Goes really well w the pouch which I adore. Am on the hunt for 2605 navy.




Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Another super cute pouch! Love this red.


 


juls12 said:


> Cute pouch! Is the deep red darker than the regular red?


 
You can see a pic of the Deep Red comparison here: http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/lp-comparisons-color-and-sizes-900166-10.html




frenziedhandbag said:


> smashing duo!




Thank you ladies!  Yes, the deep red is darker than the standard red LP.


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> ah, glad i was on the right track lol Again, looks fantastic !
> 
> 
> 
> love it! the pouch is gorgeous!




Thank you!!!


----------



## juls12

cheidel said:


> You can see a pic of the Deep Red comparison here: http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/lp-comparisons-color-and-sizes-900166-10.html
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SofiaC said:


> My congrats GP! That charm is so right for the occasion.



Thank you Sofia



juls12 said:


> My first try on a mod shot



That's a great mod shot! Thanks so much for sharing.



cheidel said:


> Deep red today [emoji4]!



The pouch looks so wonderful with the Deep Red. Is your pouch black or a dark brown? My version is a dark brown.


----------



## tinkerella

Hi all 
i am new to the purseforum and this is my first post!
Had an account set up so i can look at all the pictures of your lovely LC bags

I currently own two LC - a SH Medium Planetes in deep purple (Bilberry?) and a LLH Le Pliage in Graphite.
Am thinking of getting either the Neo or the Cuir - but can't decide on which!

Any opinions/comments are appreciated!


----------



## EGBDF

tinkerella said:


> Hi all
> i am new to the purseforum and this is my first post!
> Had an account set up so i can look at all the pictures of your lovely LC bags
> 
> I currently own two LC - a SH Medium Planetes in deep purple (Bilberry?) and a LLH Le Pliage in Graphite.
> Am thinking of getting either the Neo or the Cuir - but can't decide on which!
> 
> Any opinions/comments are appreciated!



Hi tinkerella and welcome!
I have both the Neo and cuir. Cuir is my favorite because the leather is so nice and soft, yet durable. But I like the neo for more casual/outdoor/carefree/travel days.
The cuir does have more inside pockets, which I like.
So, you should get one of each


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tinkerella said:


> Hi all
> i am new to the purseforum and this is my first post!
> Had an account set up so i can look at all the pictures of your lovely LC bags
> 
> I currently own two LC - a SH Medium Planetes in deep purple (Bilberry?) and a LLH Le Pliage in Graphite.
> Am thinking of getting either the Neo or the Cuir - but can't decide on which!
> 
> Any opinions/comments are appreciated!



Hi Tinkerella,

Another welcome to you!

I agree with EGBDF. Get both of them!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Sunshine 1899 LLH LP makes its debut today.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Sunshine 1899 LLH LP makes its debut today.
> 
> View attachment 3006340
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006341



Sunshine is so prettycute little monster too.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Deep red today [emoji4]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004439
> View attachment 3004440
> View attachment 3004441



too, too cute 





Glitter_pixie said:


> Sunshine 1899 LLH LP makes its debut today.
> 
> View attachment 3006340
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006341



what gorgeous pix, GP!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Sunshine 1899 LLH LP makes its debut today.
> 
> View attachment 3006340
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006341



so pretty! love your fobs too.


----------



## cheidel

Thanks Seton!!! [emoji4]


----------



## cheidel

Gorgeous color GP!!!  Love the charms too!!! [emoji7]


----------



## QueenLouis

Glitter_pixie said:


> Sunshine 1899 LLH LP makes its debut today.
> 
> View attachment 3006340
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006341




Ooh, love it!


----------



## tinkerella

Glitter_pixie said:


> Hi Tinkerella,
> 
> Another welcome to you!
> 
> I agree with EGBDF. Get both of them!


Thank you ladies for your opinions!
But to get two.. my DH will have a panic attack. LOL.

That said, the Beige for the Neo and the classic Black for the Cuir would be perfect!


----------



## tinkerella

Oops was meaning to quote 2 posts but not sure why only one appeared..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> Am thinking of getting either the Neo or the Cuir - but can't decide on which!:



Hi there! welcome to the LC family. I bought the Cuir for my mum and can attest to the soft wellmade leather. I got the small for her and it holds a lot. The size is deceptive. Bag is light and comfortable when she wears it crossbody. I have the medium Neo myself, though I haven't used it yet... I am in love with the satiny feel of the exterior and the ease of the detachable crossbody strap meant versatility. I second buying both. You will be happy with both of them.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Sunshine 1899 LLH LP makes its debut today.]



Oh GP, you make me want to get a yellow bag. So happy and cherry. Love the LC keychain and Hello there, cheeky monster!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Haha! That is so funny! I also worry about people noticing that I'm taking a photo of my bag.



Me too. I make sure no one is really around before I snap a pic of my bag. &#128531;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> Sunshine is so prettycute little monster too.







seton said:


> what gorgeous pix, GP!







HesitantShopper said:


> so pretty! love your fobs too.







cheidel said:


> Gorgeous color GP!!!  Love the charms too!!! [emoji7]







QueenLouis said:


> Ooh, love it!







frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh GP, you make me want to get a yellow bag. So happy and cherry. Love the LC keychain and Hello there, cheeky monster!




Thanks everyone for all the Sunshine adoration! : ) I found the 1899 LLH LP Sunshine at Cosmos in NYC about two months ago. The little "cheeky" monster I found at Kinokuniya Bookstore in Ft. Lee, NJ. He's also a little LED flashlight that shines out of his mouth!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> The little "cheeky" monster I found at Kinokuniya Bookstore in Ft. Lee, NJ. He's also a little LED flashlight that shines out of his mouth!



Way cool! now, that's a 'fiery' little monster. &#128050;


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Me too. I make sure no one is really around before I snap a pic of my bag. &#128531;



You must take a stealth mode lol oh, who cares, honestly? people collect and photograph all sorts of things.. at least the bags don't move.. kids and animals are the worst to take pics of, i'll take a still, nicely behaved bag any day!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks everyone for all the Sunshine adoration! : ) I found the 1899 LLH LP Sunshine at Cosmos in NYC about two months ago. The little "cheeky" monster I found at Kinokuniya Bookstore in Ft. Lee, NJ. *He's also a little LED flashlight that shines out of his mouth!*



LOL! that is hilarious! and i bet it's bright, those wee lights usually are.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> You must take a stealth mode lol oh, who cares, honestly? people collect and photograph all sorts of things.. at least the bags don't move.. kids and animals are the worst to take pics of, i'll take a still, nicely behaved bag any day!



Heee, I actually totally understand if bag lovers snap pics of their bags. I guess its due to me living in a small country where the next stranger is right beside me and I kinda feel conscious taking pics of my bag. &#128516; But yes, I second bag or food pics anytime, they don't move like kids or our furry ones. &#128518;


----------



## LuvAllBags

Glitter_pixie said:


> Sunshine 1899 LLH LP makes its debut today.
> 
> View attachment 3006340
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006341




Love this color!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Carrying my Le Pliage Cuir Small in Candy! Perfect pop for Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## EGBDF

Stellanaturaray said:


> Carrying my Le Pliage Cuir Small in Candy! Perfect pop for Memorial Day weekend!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Going lite today with my Navy Le Pliage 2547 Pouchette.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Going lite today with my Navy Le Pliage 2547 Pouchette.
> 
> View attachment 3007289



Navy is AWESOME!!!!
Isn't it refreshing to go light sometimes?!?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Stellanaturaray said:


> Carrying my Le Pliage Cuir Small in Candy! Perfect pop for Memorial Day weekend!




Beautiful! Luv it!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> Navy is AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Isn't it refreshing to go light sometimes?!?




Yes it is! Fits my wallet, sunglasses case, iPhone and keys.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Heee, I actually totally understand if bag lovers snap pics of their bags. I guess its due to me living in a small country where the next stranger is right beside me and I kinda feel conscious taking pics of my bag. &#128516; But yes, I second bag or food pics anytime, they don't move like kids or our furry ones. &#128518;



LOL, I understand, completely. 



Stellanaturaray said:


> Carrying my Le Pliage Cuir Small in Candy! Perfect pop for Memorial Day weekend!



Perfect! such great color there and looks smooshy. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Going lite today with my Navy Le Pliage 2547 Pouchette.
> 
> View attachment 3007289



super cute! but wow i thought i carried light lol


----------



## cheidel

Gorgeous Navy pouchette GP!


----------



## cheidel

New Navy 2724, which had become my fav, with O. K. Cosmetic Case!  Love the longer strap drop!  [emoji7]


----------



## pbnjam

Stellanaturaray said:


> Carrying my Le Pliage Cuir Small in Candy! Perfect pop for Memorial Day weekend!


 Gorgeous color! 


Glitter_pixie said:


> Going lite today with my Navy Le Pliage 2547 Pouchette.
> 
> View attachment 3007289


 Nice! Love navy and great idea to use like a clutch!


----------



## seton

Stellanaturaray said:


> Carrying my Le Pliage Cuir Small in Candy! Perfect pop for Memorial Day weekend!



ur gorgeous!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Going lite today with my Navy Le Pliage 2547 Pouchette.
> 
> View attachment 3007289



I could totally see u rocking the LP clutch. 





cheidel said:


> New Navy 2724, which had become my fav, with O. K. Cosmetic Case!  Love the longer strap drop!  [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007506



Navy n coral is the forum's new fave combo!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> ur gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could totally see u rocking the LP clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy n coral is the forum's new fave combo!


I agree Seton.     Although I switch out to my other LP bags, I find myself carrying this one more than the others...!


----------



## westvillage

The Veau Foulonne in a light gray, purchased in spring 2014. This is my go-to bag in spring/sumer.  It does everything and goes everywhere with panache. I want to buy one in black but I fear for the fate of all my other black bags.


----------



## MMaiko

westvillage said:


> The Veau Foulonne in a light gray, purchased in spring 2014. This is my go-to bag in spring/sumer.  It does everything and goes everywhere with panache. I want to buy one in black but I fear for the fate of all my other black bags.



Gorgeous!  

I *just* noticed this bag after someone else here posted a picture recently.  HOW in the world have I missed this?  Hahaha!  I am definitely adding one of these to my wish list.  

Enjoy!


----------



## westvillage

MMaiko said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> I *just* noticed this bag after someone else here posted a picture recently.  HOW in the world have I missed this?  Hahaha!  I am definitely adding one of these to my wish list.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thank you so much. I have wondered why the Foulonne is so under the Longchamp radar. The leather is gorgeous and it comes in 2 sizes so it can be a handbag or a tote, but even this tote isn't super big, and the corners are rounded so...no wear. When they ask the question in the main Handbag forum ..."If you could have only one bag, etc.  ..."   For me, it's this Veau Foulonne.


----------



## HesitantShopper

westvillage said:


> The Veau Foulonne in a light gray, purchased in spring 2014. This is my go-to bag in spring/sumer.  It does everything and goes everywhere with panache. I want to buy one in black but I fear for the fate of all my other black bags.



Just lovely, i just realized the other day i can buy one of those here... a bit pricey but i can see how it marries all the benefits of my Nylon LP with the durability of leather.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> New Navy 2724, which had become my fav, with O. K. Cosmetic Case!  Love the longer strap drop!  [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007506



This looks so pretty with the monogramming!


----------



## EGBDF

westvillage said:


> The Veau Foulonne in a light gray, purchased in spring 2014. This is my go-to bag in spring/sumer.  It does everything and goes everywhere with panache. I want to buy one in black but I fear for the fate of all my other black bags.



Great bag, I love this line.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> super cute! but wow i thought i carried light lol







cheidel said:


> Gorgeous Navy pouchette GP!





cheidel said:


> New Navy 2724, which had become my fav, with O. K. Cosmetic Case!  Love the longer strap drop!  [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007506



Thanks cheidel. It was you and your GORGEOUS Navy bags that turned me onto Navy. 


pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous color!
> 
> Nice! Love navy and great idea to use like a clutch!





seton said:


> I could totally see u rocking the LP clutch.





westvillage said:


> The Veau Foulonne in a light gray, purchased in spring 2014. This is my go-to bag in spring/sumer.  It does everything and goes everywhere with panache. I want to buy one in black but I fear for the fate of all my other black bags.



It's such a beautiful color and the Foulonne is such a great textured, yet soft, leather in this style.


----------



## Maice

westvillage said:


> The Veau Foulonne in a light gray, purchased in spring 2014. This is my go-to bag in spring/sumer.  It does everything and goes everywhere with panache. I want to buy one in black but I fear for the fate of all my other black bags.



Love your Foulonne! I have a SSH VF in putty and love it to bits! Yours is so lovely!



cheidel said:


> New Navy 2724, which had become my fav, with O. K. Cosmetic Case!  Love the longer strap drop!  [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007506



The monogramming is amazing. Great choice!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Sunshine 1899 LLH LP makes its debut today.
> 
> View attachment 3006340
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006341



Such a happy color!



pbnjam said:


> Maiden voyage!
> 
> View attachment 3002080



LOVE this color combo. 



QueenLouis said:


> On the way to the dentist with my first Longchamp on its first journey.
> 
> View attachment 3002502



Just so pretty!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

cheidel said:


> Deep red today [emoji4]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004439
> View attachment 3004440
> View attachment 3004441



I have that pouch too!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

In honor of Memorial Day (well, the Monday version), I carried my small Blue LPC which complimented my Converse sneakers to my weekly meeting.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The more I see my Mum carry her Mocha small Cuir, the more I am in love with the Cuir.


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> In honor of Memorial Day (well, the Monday version), I carried my small Blue LPC which complimented my Converse sneakers to my weekly meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008513



Color coordination on point!  Love the leather of this line.
Those cookies look yummy


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> The more I see my Mum carry her Mocha small Cuir, the more I am in love with the Cuir.



Aww!  Wait, I know you have a Cuir mini crossbody, but do you have a small (or a medium)?  Sorry I can't remember.  If not, you should fix that


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> In honor of Memorial Day (well, the Monday version), I carried my small Blue LPC which complimented my Converse sneakers to my weekly meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008513




So pretty!!!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> In honor of Memorial Day (well, the Monday version), I carried my small Blue LPC which complimented my Converse sneakers to my weekly meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008513



You know I  this bag!



frenziedhandbag said:


> The more I see my Mum carry her Mocha small Cuir, the more I am in love with the Cuir.



Gorgeous!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Glitter_pixie said:


> In honor of Memorial Day (well, the Monday version), I carried my small Blue LPC which complimented my Converse sneakers to my weekly meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008513



Love the bag & sneakers!
I MUST find those cookies , I bet they are DEEELISH!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> In honor of Memorial Day (well, the Monday version), I carried my small Blue LPC which complimented my Converse sneakers]



That Blue! I seriously dig it! and those sneakers! love them!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Aww!  Wait, I know you have a Cuir mini crossbody, but do you have a small (or a medium)?  Sorry I can't remember.  If not, you should fix that



Enabler alert!!!! Hahahaha, it's so nice to hear mutual bag fiends egg us on to acquire more bags. &#128144; Your memory is amazing Mermaid. I have the mini Cuir crossbody in Vermillion and I do so want a Cherry Red after seeing yours. You are right, I should probably own one. Oh, I want one in Pebble too. &#128514; too many on wishlist.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you! Now, I will like to have one to myself!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> In honor of Memorial Day (well, the Monday version), I carried my small Blue LPC which complimented my Converse sneakers to my weekly meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008513



love it! such a brilliant blue.

and totally OT Milano melts? those look good!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> The more I see my Mum carry her Mocha small Cuir, the more I am in love with the Cuir.



This is just lovely!


----------



## MMaiko

This is my birthday present from my husband.  He had a trip to the U.S. and came back with it.  So glad I get to cross this bag off my wish list.  Thanks, babe!

We are enjoying a sweet dessert, my kids have finished school for the year.  Yay!!


----------



## MMaiko

Wrong picture!  Sorry.


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Enabler alert!!!! Hahahaha, it's so nice to hear mutual bag fiends egg us on to acquire more bags. &#128144; Your memory is amazing Mermaid. I have the mini Cuir crossbody in Vermillion and I do so want a Cherry Red after seeing yours. You are right, I should probably own one. Oh, I want one in Pebble too. &#128514; too many on wishlist.



 Your pics of your Honoré 404 really made me want one, but I think the strap would be too long for me if it was just right for you. I want another small Cuir but I don't live near a boutique anymore and I hear the strap lengths vary from season to season; I wish I could try them on!
I have too many on my wish too!  When I first got into LC I thought I'd be able to limit myself to 2 bags per season LOL


----------



## mermaid.braid

MMaiko said:


> Wrong picture!  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008840



Happy Birthday! Lovely present. Ahh, that Pinkberry looks so good!


----------



## EGBDF

MMaiko said:


> Wrong picture!  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008840



What a wonderful birthday gift!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> love it! such a brilliant blue.
> 
> and totally OT Milano melts? those look good!







EGBDF said:


> You know I  this bag!





tflowers921 said:


> So pretty!!!





mermaid.braid said:


> Color coordination on point!  Love the leather of this line.
> Those cookies look yummy






(Those cookies are pure evil. I had to share them with friends so I would not eat all of them by myself.)


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> The more I see my Mum carry her Mocha small Cuir, the more I am in love with the Cuir.



It's so pretty! The Mocha is gorgeous.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MMaiko said:


> Wrong picture!  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008840



Beautiful! Yummy dessert, too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's so pretty! The Mocha is gorgeous.



I agree. It's so dark that it reminds me of yummy dark chocolate.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> This is just lovely!



Thank you HS! I need to get one for myself soon, otherwise I keep thinking of stealing hers.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MMaiko said:


> This is my birthday present from my husband.  He had a trip to the U.S. and came back with it.  So glad I get to cross this bag off my wish list.  Thanks, babe!



Lovely present and so sweet of your husband! I love a handbag as a gift, anytime. 
P.S hubby, are you reading this??


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Your pics of your Honoré 404 really made me want one, but I think the strap would be too long for me if it was just right for you. I want another small Cuir but I don't live near a boutique anymore and I hear the strap lengths vary from season to season; I wish I could try them on!
> I have too many on my wish too!  When I first got into LC I thought I'd be able to limit myself to 2 bags per season LOL



I hear you on the strap lengths,  but at least you have the option of returning them if the strap length doesn't fit right. I am with you on limitation, I thought I will stop at three but the wish list keeps growing.


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> I hear you on the strap lengths,  but at least you have the option of returning them if the strap length doesn't fit right. I am with you on limitation, I thought I will stop at three but the wish list keeps growing.



I don't have the option of buying online either, so I just ask DH to pick up LC for me when he's in Paris. Their window for exchange is only 2 weeks; once I have a bag I'm stuck with it, so I have to be reallllly sure I want something and I tell DH to check for defects before buying. I still remember stuff about the styles I've seen in person, but with new styles coming out I'm thankful for mod shots posted on here


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> In honor of Memorial Day (well, the Monday version), I carried my small Blue LPC which complimented my Converse sneakers to my weekly meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008513


Love your sneakers! Great for Memorial Day and excellent match with LPC.


frenziedhandbag said:


> The more I see my Mum carry her Mocha small Cuir, the more I am in love with the Cuir.


Everytime I see a Cuir I want to touch it.  Gorgeous! 


MMaiko said:


> This is my birthday present from my husband.  He had a trip to the U.S. and came back with it.  So glad I get to cross this bag off my wish list.  Thanks, babe!
> 
> We are enjoying a sweet dessert, my kids have finished school for the year.  Yay!!
> 
> View attachment 3008838


What a nice hubby! And a wonderful selection! Congrats!


----------



## SmokieDragon

westvillage said:


> The Veau Foulonne in a light gray, purchased in spring 2014. This is my go-to bag in spring/sumer.  It does everything and goes everywhere with panache. I want to buy one in black but I fear for the fate of all my other black bags.



Nice to see that the handles can fold down like that. Such a beautiful bag! Is it light?

If I were to get this regardless of the colour, I would worry about the fate of all my other bags, LOL!


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Everytime I see a Cuir I want to touch it.  Gorgeous!



When my Blue Cuir made her debut in the office lift, that is exactly what one of my colleagues did - she rushed over to me to touch my bag, LOL!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Glitter_pixie said:


> In honor of Memorial Day (well, the Monday version), I carried my small Blue LPC which complimented my Converse sneakers to my weekly meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008513



Aaaaahhhh, my fave colour for the Cuir


----------



## Glitter_pixie

It's sunny and warm! Dashing out with my Orange 1899 LLH Le Pliage.


----------



## cheidel

westvillage said:


> The Veau Foulonne in a light gray, purchased in spring 2014. This is my go-to bag in spring/sumer.  It does everything and goes everywhere with panache. I want to buy one in black but I fear for the fate of all my other black bags.


Gorgeous, and a lovely color!!!  What size is this?


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's sunny and warm! Dashing out with my Orange 1899 LLH Le Pliage.
> 
> View attachment 3009302


Those colors are lovely together!  Love that pretty blue coin purse!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> In honor of Memorial Day (well, the Monday version), I carried my small Blue LPC which complimented my Converse sneakers to my weekly meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008513


Such a gorgeous blue, and love the matching sneakers.  I am definitely a sneakers person!!!  LOL


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> This looks so pretty with the monogramming!


Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks cheidel. It was you and your GORGEOUS Navy bags that turned me onto Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a beautiful color and the Foulonne is such a great textured, yet soft, leather in this style.


Heehee.....thank you very much!    Navy is such a great neutral, yet a classy color.  I think I want the MSH in Navy now.....!


----------



## cheidel

Maice said:


> Love your Foulonne! I have a SSH VF in putty and love it to bits! Yours is so lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> The monogramming is amazing. Great choice!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a happy color!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this color combo.
> 
> 
> 
> Just so pretty!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Those colors are lovely together!  Love that pretty blue coin purse!



Thanks! Yes a good friend helped me to find this pretty floral coin purse. [emoji4]




cheidel said:


> Such a gorgeous blue, and love the matching sneakers.  I am definitely a sneakers person!!!  LOL




Me, too!


----------



## cheidel

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I have that pouch too!


Cool....I love it!!!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Gorgeous!! I'm so in love with my LPC's! I have 3 and def adding one more to my collection next month!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> The more I see my Mum carry her Mocha small Cuir, the more I am in love with the Cuir.


Such a beautiful Cuir!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Carried my small custom pliage in "paper" today!uv her and she holds so much!


----------



## cheidel

Stellanaturaray said:


> Carried my small custom pliage in "paper" today!uv her and she holds so much!


Very cute!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> I don't have the option of buying online either, so I just ask DH to pick up LC for me when he's in Paris.:



May I suggest measuring and noting the preferred strap length to your DH so that he can ensure he gets the right strap length for you? I agree that mod shots within the forum can help with sizing of the bag but if strap lengths differ across seasons or bags, perhaps knowing what strap length works for you and passing that information to DH will ensure you get the size and strap length you want.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Everytime I see a Cuir I want to touch it.  Gorgeous!



I'm guilty of that too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's sunny and warm! Dashing out with my Orange 1899 LLH Le Pliage]



Cheery Orange! I love this shade and I spy that cute flower coin pouch! Lovely combo.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stellanaturaray said:


> Carried my small custom pliage in "paper" today!uv her and she holds so much!



I've only seen this size with long handles. The short handles make this size look so adorable.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's sunny and warm! Dashing out with my Orange 1899 LLH Le Pliage.
> 
> View attachment 3009302



Pretty shot! the flower really makes the orange pop!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Stellanaturaray said:


> Carried my small custom pliage in "paper" today!uv her and she holds so much!



aw, this is adorable! the little ones carry so much, they are super deceiving!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying Chocolate Cabas Tote and wearing gold leather Cole Haan sneakers today!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Carrying Chocolate Cabas Tote and wearing gold leather Cole Haan sneakers today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010045
> View attachment 3010046



Pretty combo there! love the chocolate.


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty combo there! love the chocolate.




Thank you very much HS!


----------



## luxurious91

my today's bag


----------



## HandbagDiva354

luxurious91 said:


> my today's bag



Nice! I`ve never seen one like this!


----------



## luxurious91

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Nice! I`ve never seen one like this!



thank you,
i also don't know what's its name 

if any people know this name, please tell me


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Carrying Chocolate Cabas Tote and wearing gold leather Cole Haan sneakers today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010045
> View attachment 3010046




Everything goes really well together! Great style!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Stellanaturaray said:


> Carried my small custom pliage in "paper" today!uv her and she holds so much!




Luv the Paper! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Cheery Orange! I love this shade and I spy that cute flower coin pouch! Lovely combo.







HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty shot! the flower really makes the orange pop!




Thank you FHB and HS!



cheidel said:


> Carrying Chocolate Cabas Tote and wearing gold leather Cole Haan sneakers today!!!




Perfection! The sneakers, scarf and tote are a lovely combo!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Straight up Gun Metal today. Loving it in the 1899 LLH LP.


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> May I suggest measuring and noting the preferred strap length to your DH so that he can ensure he gets the right strap length for you? I agree that mod shots within the forum can help with sizing of the bag but if strap lengths differ across seasons or bags, perhaps knowing what strap length works for you and passing that information to DH will ensure you get the size and strap length you want.



The Cuir is the only line I've heard has differing strap lengths across seasons, so if I get another one I'll definitely do that!
Of course Longchamp could make adjustable straps for all their bags, not just some of them. We should all communicate that with them somehow.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying Chocolate Cabas Tote and wearing gold leather Cole Haan sneaker]



Divine! Those gold sneakers are tdf!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Straight up Gun Metal today.




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




mermaid.braid said:


> We should all communicate that with them somehow.



When chatting with the SAs about this aspect in both Munich and in my country, the response was unanimous, LC felt that if the strap were to be made adjustable, it might affect the aesthetic appeal and also add weight at the same time. I didn't know that Cuir strap lengths differ by the seasons, looks like it will be a case of purchasing upon luck for me too. &#128559;&#128528;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Straight up Gun Metal today. Loving it in the 1899 LLH LP.
> 
> View attachment 3010550



This looks so good and love the fob!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> When chatting with the SAs about this aspect in both Munich and in my country, the response was unanimous, *LC felt that if the strap were to be made adjustable, it might affect the aesthetic appeal and also add weight at the same time*. I didn't know that Cuir strap lengths differ by the seasons, looks like it will be a case of purchasing upon luck for me too. &#128559;&#128528;



Valid points but for us on less than average height/build it becomes a problem, unfortunately.


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When chatting with the SAs about this aspect in both Munich and in my country, the response was unanimous, LC felt that if the strap were to be made adjustable, it might affect the aesthetic appeal and also add weight at the same time. I didn't know that Cuir strap lengths differ by the seasons, looks like it will be a case of purchasing upon luck for me too. &#128559;&#128528;



Oh that's a good point about the weight...I do love the Cuir for being a light leather bag. Take a peek through the LPC thread; I remember seeing a post where someone took a picture of 2 of their straps of the same size bag and they were of different lengths.
I am curious to see the LP Heritage crossbody, at least its strap is adjustable.


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Everything goes really well together! Great style!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Luv the Paper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you FHB and HS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection! The sneakers, scarf and tote are a lovely combo!


Thanks GP!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Straight up Gun Metal today. Loving it in the 1899 LLH LP.
> 
> View attachment 3010550


Straight up gorgeous!!!!!  Love the LC charm too!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Divine! Those gold sneakers are tdf!


Thank you!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> This looks so good and love the fob!





cheidel said:


> Straight up gorgeous!!!!!  Love the LC charm too!



Thanks everyone!

I don't wear Gun Metal that often but def love it when I do. I'm so happy I picked up the LC charm a couple weeks ago. It really looks sharp with the darker LPs.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stellanaturaray said:


> Carried my small custom pliage in "paper" today!uv her and she holds so much!




Love the size and color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Glitter_pixie said:


> Straight up Gun Metal today. Loving it in the 1899 LLH LP.
> 
> View attachment 3010550




Awesome color. Love the contrast with the brown leather charm.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I don't wear Gun Metal that often but def love it when I do. I'm so happy I picked up the LC charm a couple weeks ago. It really looks sharp with the darker LPs.


It looks perfect with the LC and matches the leather!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> Valid points but for us on less than average height/build it becomes a problem, unfortunately.



exactly. &#128563;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> someone took a picture of 2 of their straps of the same size bag and they were of different lengths.
> I am curious to see the LP Heritage crossbody, at least its strap is adjustable.



That is so true about different lengths. When I was in Munich, I compared the straps of both small and medium Neo and the difference was very marginal but in my country, the strap on the small was noticeably shorter. I can't affirm whether it is the same case of different lengths for the Neo but it was quite an interesting aspect for me. I think I for me, I might have to be prepared to forgo usage of the strap if I were to get the small Cuir. I'm  keen to see the LP Heritage too. It looks to be a beautiful bag.


----------



## EGBDF

camel today


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> I didn't know that Cuir strap lengths differ by the seasons, looks like it will be a case of purchasing upon luck for me too. &#128559;&#128528;



When I bought my blue Cuir last month, the strap for the one made in Tunisia was shorter than the one made in Romania by a few inches. By choosing the shorter one made in Tunisia, at least I don't have to alter the strap. So within the same season, country of manufacture makes a difference too.


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> camel today



ur 1621 collex is da cutest!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> camel today




So lovely, and one of my favorite colors of the LP line!  Enjoy your day. [emoji4]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> camel today




Love, love, love!


----------



## cheidel

Shopping with LLH Eiffel today!  [emoji4]


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Shopping with LLH Eiffel today!  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011438
> View attachment 3011439



Great bag, great color


----------



## mermaid.braid

cheidel said:


> Shopping with LLH Eiffel today!  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011438
> View attachment 3011439



Love seeing a bag twin  You photographed it beautifully!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Shopping with LLH Eiffel today!  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011438
> View attachment 3011439




So love this!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Great bag, great color


 


mermaid.braid said:


> Love seeing a bag twin  You photographed it beautifully!


 


tflowers921 said:


> So love this!




Thank you ladies!  @Mermaid.........twins!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Shopping with LLH Eiffel today!  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011438


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> What a beautiful shopping companion.
> 
> Did you get anything fun?
> 
> I carried my MSH 1623 Moss today.
> 
> View attachment 3011788



That's a good color..it looks like it would go with a lot. 
And as always, your pics make me smile! Cute!


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> camel today





cheidel said:


> Shopping with LLH Eiffel today!  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011438
> View attachment 3011439





Glitter_pixie said:


> What a beautiful shopping companion.
> 
> Did you get anything fun?
> 
> I carried my MSH 1623 Moss today.
> 
> View attachment 3011788



Love all the colors ladies!


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> camel today



Oh this is neat, so different!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Shopping with LLH Eiffel today!  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011438
> View attachment 3011439



pretty! love this design!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> What a beautiful shopping companion.
> 
> Did you get anything fun?
> 
> I carried my MSH 1623 Moss today.
> 
> View attachment 3011788



Not seen moss before! love it!


----------



## SofiaC

Glitter_pixie said:


> What a beautiful shopping companion.
> 
> Did you get anything fun?
> 
> I carried my MSH 1623 Moss today.
> 
> View attachment 3011788


Lovely shade of green!


----------



## SofiaC

luxurious91 said:


> thank you,
> i also don't know what's its name
> 
> if any people know this name, please tell me


Saw it on ebay.. Its the Sandrine model fm 2005.


----------



## SofiaC

Glitter_pixie said:


> In honor of Memorial Day (well, the Monday version), I carried my small Blue LPC which complimented my Converse sneakers to my weekly meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008513


GP, dat blue cuir is calling out to me each time I see it.


----------



## SofiaC

westvillage said:


> The Veau Foulonne in a light gray, purchased in spring 2014. This is my go-to bag in spring/sumer.  It does everything and goes everywhere with panache. I want to buy one in black but I fear for the fate of all my other black bags.


Such lovely leather! Saw on youtube dat dis foulonne leather does not crease easily.


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> So love this!


 


Glitter_pixie said:


> What a beautiful shopping companion.
> 
> Did you get anything fun?
> 
> I carried my MSH 1623 Moss today.
> 
> View attachment 3011788


 


pbnjam said:


> Love all the colors ladies!


 


HesitantShopper said:


> pretty! love this design!


 
Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> What a beautiful shopping companion.
> 
> Did you get anything fun?
> 
> I carried my MSH 1623 Moss today.
> 
> View attachment 3011788


That moss is lovely, and the puppy coin purse is so cute!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carried two bags this morning to run out to get my car inspected. My Moss 1623 MSH from yesterday (minus the Cougar coin case) and my Dooney & Bourke Florentine Med. Russell Tote, which carried my work computer. 




Car passed inspection with flying colors!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried two bags this morning to run out to get my car inspected. My Moss 1623 MSH from yesterday (minus the Cougar coin case) and my Dooney & Bourke Florentine Med. Russell Tote, which carried my work computer.
> 
> View attachment 3012296
> 
> 
> Car passed inspection with flying colors!



Twice as nice! glad the car passed!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried two bags this morning to run out to get my car inspected. My Moss 1623 MSH from yesterday (minus the Cougar coin case) and my Dooney & Bourke Florentine Med. Russell Tote, which carried my work computer.
> 
> 
> Car passed inspection with flying colors!




So I was wrong. The color of my 1623 is actually Kaki and not Moss like I thought! I'm pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> Not seen moss before! love it!




Oops! The color is Kaki and not Moss. Sorry for my confusion.


----------



## IFH

With one of my 3 lovely SM babies today...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SofiaC said:


> GP, dat blue cuir is calling out to me each time I see it.



Aw thanks! It's so very beautiful. Are you going to add one to your collection?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

IFH said:


> With one of my 3 lovely SM babies today...



Welcome to the forum! Very pretty SM. What other colors to you have?


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried two bags this morning to run out to get my car inspected. My Moss 1623 MSH from yesterday (minus the Cougar coin case) and my Dooney & Bourke Florentine Med. Russell Tote, which carried my work computer.
> 
> View attachment 3012296
> 
> 
> Car passed inspection with flying colors!


 Yay on passing! Gorgeous bags there! Love the greens and browns. They really complement each other. 


IFH said:


> With one of my 3 lovely SM babies today...


 Pretty color. I like the black trimming. It would be nice if they do another limited edition with black handles and flap.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oops! The color is Kaki and not Moss. Sorry for my confusion.



No worries! i find LC colors to be rather confusing at times.



IFH said:


> With one of my 3 lovely SM babies today...



Love it! the black really makes the color pop!


----------



## Almi77

westvillage said:


> Thank you so much. I have wondered why the Foulonne is so under the Longchamp radar. The leather is gorgeous and it comes in 2 sizes so it can be a handbag or a tote, but even this tote isn't super big, and the corners are rounded so...no wear. When they ask the question in the main Handbag forum ..."If you could have only one bag, etc.  ..."   For me, it's this Veau Foulonne.


I have the same bag and I agree with you. I love how gorgeous the leather is, and love the grey color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

westvillage said:


> The Veau Foulonne in a light gray, purchased in spring 2014. This is my go-to bag in spring/sumer.  It does everything and goes everywhere with panache. I want to buy one in black but I fear for the fate of all my other black bags.




I adore this. I would love to see more Foulonne! It is underrepresented in Longchamp love! I am constantly drooling over Seton's Foulonne satchel.


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> I adore this. I would love to see more Foulonne! It is underrepresented in Longchamp love! I am constantly drooling over Seton's Foulonne satchel.



Awww. TY! 
I agree that it is underrepped here. Since I have a hr before lunch, I guess I could start a thread for you.

Coming up . . .


ETA: here ya go
http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/veau-foulonne-le-foulonne-908759.html


----------



## IFH

Yes, it does.  Honestly, SM were my first love for nylon LP.  I bought robin's egg, kelly green and blue in this limited collection.  I never had any nylon ones before, only a few from the cuir line


----------



## IFH

Thank you.  The other two in SM I have are kelly green and blue, so in love  with them!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

It's all Seton's fault. She reminded me it's been awhile since I've been to a Longchamp boutique 
(8 days, 3 hours and 56 seconds). Carrying my 2605 MLH LP into the city and riding the bus since I don't feel like driving.




Love the Candy Pink so much I have it in 1621, 2605, and 1899.


----------



## cheidel

IFH said:


> With one of my 3 lovely SM babies today...


Gorgeous, love the black trim!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## IFH

Oh...you make me want one nylon LP in candy.  I already have a small candy LP cuir.  Should I also get nylon too?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

IFH said:


> Oh...you make me want one nylon LP in candy.  I already have a small candy LP cuir.  Should I also get nylon too?




Definitely!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's all Seton's fault. She reminded me it's been awhile since I've been to a Longchamp boutique
> (8 days, 3 hours and 56 seconds). Carrying my 2605 MLH LP into the city and riding the bus since I don't feel like driving.
> 
> View attachment 3013722
> 
> 
> Love the Candy Pink so much I have it in 1621, 2605, and 1899.



Candy is so pretty! Love it with the pink charm.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's all Seton's fault. She reminded me it's been awhile since I've been to a Longchamp boutique
> (8 days, 3 hours and 56 seconds). Carrying my 2605 MLH LP into the city and riding the bus since I don't feel like driving.
> 
> View attachment 3013722
> 
> 
> Love the Candy Pink so much I have it in 1621, 2605, and 1899.




 too funny! I love your Candy so much in the 1621, 2605, 1899. I also like your shoes, what I can see of it. 
Emailed ya back too.


----------



## EGBDF

taupe I really couldn't fit everything in this one, definitely need a large. My LPs spend a lot of time on the concrete..so nice to have a carefree bag for these occasions.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's all Seton's fault. She reminded me it's been awhile since I've been to a Longchamp boutique
> (8 days, 3 hours and 56 seconds). Carrying my 2605 MLH LP into the city and riding the bus since I don't feel like driving.
> 
> View attachment 3013722
> 
> 
> Love the Candy Pink so much I have it in 1621, 2605, and 1899.


Love the color....and the LC charm!  Enjoy your trip today!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> taupe I really couldn't fit everything in this one, definitely need a large. My LPs spend a lot of time on the concrete..so nice to have a carefree bag for these occasions.


Lovely LP!  Taupe is the next color on my wish list in the 1899!!!!


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> taupe I really couldn't fit everything in this one, definitely need a large. My LPs spend a lot of time on the concrete..so nice to have a carefree bag for these occasions.



It looks like u would have more room. Hmm, taupe


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> Awww. TY!
> I agree that it is underrepped here. Since I have a hr before lunch, I guess I could start a thread for you.
> 
> Coming up . . .
> 
> 
> ETA: here ya go
> http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/veau-foulonne-le-foulonne-908759.html




Wow! Thank you! Hope to add my own to this thread soon.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's all Seton's fault. She reminded me it's been awhile since I've been to a Longchamp boutique
> (8 days, 3 hours and 56 seconds). Carrying my 2605 MLH LP into the city and riding the bus since I don't feel like driving.
> 
> View attachment 3013722
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Candy Pink so much I have it in 1621, 2605, and 1899.



so pretty!



EGBDF said:


> taupe&#8230; I really couldn't fit everything in this one, definitely need a large. My LPs spend a lot of time on the concrete..so nice to have a carefree bag for these occasions.



this is a great color!


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> taupe I really couldn't fit everything in this one, definitely need a large. My LPs spend a lot of time on the concrete..so nice to have a carefree bag for these occasions.


 
Taupe is very rich and elegant color. I keep thinking this looks like slate. And then finally see that its the same from the color comparison thread. o silly me.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Candy is so pretty! Love it with the pink charm.





cheidel said:


> Love the color....and the LC charm!  Enjoy your trip today!





HesitantShopper said:


> so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> this is a great color!





seton said:


> too funny! I love your Candy so much in the 1621, 2605, 1899. I also like your shoes, what I can see of it.
> Emailed ya back too.



Thanks! I walked my tooshy off yesterday...from 83 st/Madison, zig-zagging here and there all the way down to 34th/Broadway (Macy's Herald Square). I didn't pick up any Longchamp (waiting for sales and other Fall 2015) but I did pick up two Laudree charms and some makeup. 

*seton*, I wore sandals yesterday...just a pair of bronzy Born sandals. Was HELL trying to run across the streets in those because I was too impatient to wait for lights to change! A bus blasted its horn as I was crossing to get to Masion-Kayser via Bryant Park and scared the ba-jeezahs out of me...bad, bad me!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks! I walked my tooshy off yesterday...from 83 st/Madison, zig-zagging here and there all the way down to 34th/Broadway (Macy's Herald Square). I didn't pick up any Longchamp (waiting for sales and other Fall 2015) but I did pick up two Laudree charms and some makeup.
> 
> *seton*, I wore sandals yesterday...just a pair of bronzy Born sandals. Was HELL trying to run across the streets in those because I was too impatient to wait for lights to change! A bus blasted its horn as I was crossing to get to Masion-Kayser via Bryant Park and scared the ba-jeezahs out of me...bad, bad me!




Oh, you are one of THOSE visitors. 
You should have stopped by The Face Shop on w 32nd st if u like cute makeup. Great masks too, of course.  I wish Laduree makeup was avail in the USA.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love the Candy Pink so much I have it in 1621, 2605, and 1899.



Affirmative, I need a Pink in a MLH! Pink Candy is so candy-licious pretty! &#127853;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> taupe I really couldn't fit everything in this one, definitely need a large.



Love Taupe! That is the intriguing thing about LP sizes. I thought I am fine with the large and on some days I think a medium suffices and then when I carry the medium, I hope for a large.


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks! I walked my tooshy off yesterday...from 83 st/Madison, zig-zagging here and there all the way down to 34th/Broadway (Macy's Herald Square). I didn't pick up any Longchamp (waiting for sales and other Fall 2015) but I did pick up two Laudree charms and some makeup.
> 
> *seton*, I wore sandals yesterday...just a pair of bronzy Born sandals. Was HELL trying to run across the streets in those because I was too impatient to wait for lights to change! A bus blasted its horn as I was crossing to get to Masion-Kayser via Bryant Park and scared the ba-jeezahs out of me...bad, bad me!



Wow, that's like 2.5-3 miles, GP! I used to take walks like that in sandals, all in the name of shopping  Can't wait to see those Ladurée charms, you accessorize your LCs in such fun ways!
Mmmm, Maison Kayser


----------



## seton

Maison Kayser?
What do y'all get there? They have ok salads and soups but I was unimpressed with their pastries. Am I missing something?


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> Maison Kayser?
> What do y'all get there? They have ok salads and soups but I was unimpressed with their pastries. Am I missing something?



I haven't tried their locations in NY but I like their giant macaron with fresh raspberries. I have a huge sweet tooth though so I'd eat macarons from anywhere  Not really a fan of their baguettes though.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Oh, you are one of THOSE visitors.
> You should have stopped by The Face Shop on w 32nd st if u like cute makeup. Great masks too, of course.  I wish Laduree makeup was avail in the USA.




Yes one of those visitors called TARGET!

Thanks for the tip on the Face Shop. Sister is coming to visit me in July. Sounds like a fun place to go.


----------



## tflowers921

Back to Bordeaux 1899


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3014848
> 
> Back to Bordeaux 1899



this is a great color!


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> this is a great color!




Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Back to Bordeaux 1899



Gorgeous and versatile color too!


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous and versatile color too!




Thank you! It looks beautiful in the sun!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> Wow, that's like 2.5-3 miles, GP! I used to take walks like that in sandals, all in the name of shopping  Can't wait to see those Ladurée charms, you accessorize your LCs in such fun ways!
> 
> Mmmm, Maison Kayser







seton said:


> Maison Kayser?
> What do y'all get there? They have ok salads and soups but I was unimpressed with their pastries. Am I missing something?




For me it's their almond croissants and coffee!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> Back to Bordeaux 1899




Now this is a color I've not seen IRL. It looks soooo scrumptious!


----------



## mermaid.braid

Wow, it's June already...time flies! Cherry red LPC mini crossbody today:




Hmm, the strap was the perfect length when I wore this with a winter coat; I have to shorten it for the summer.


----------



## HesitantShopper

mermaid.braid said:


> Wow, it's June already...time flies! Cherry red LPC mini crossbody today:
> 
> View attachment 3015777
> 
> 
> Hmm, the strap was the perfect length when I wore this with a winter coat; I have to shorten it for the summer.



so cute! these are sooooo soft!


----------



## EGBDF

mermaid.braid said:


> Wow, it's June already...time flies! Cherry red LPC mini crossbody today:
> 
> View attachment 3015777
> 
> 
> Hmm, the strap was the perfect length when I wore this with a winter coat; I have to shorten it for the summer.



Gorgeous! I love this color.


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Now this is a color I've not seen IRL. It looks soooo scrumptious!




Thanks GP! It's so rich IRL!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> Wow, it's June already...time flies! Cherry red LPC mini crossbody today:
> 
> 
> Hmm, the strap was the perfect length when I wore this with a winter coat; I have to shorten it for the summer.



So pretty! It doesn't look so mini on you. You must be petite?


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> Wow, it's June already...time flies! Cherry red LPC mini crossbody today:
> 
> View attachment 3015777
> 
> 
> Hmm, the strap was the perfect length when I wore this with a winter coat; I have to shorten it for the summer.


Love cherry red. Looks so cute on you! The strap is super long. I have to shorten mine too.


----------



## mermaid.braid

HesitantShopper said:


> so cute! these are sooooo soft!





EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous! I love this color.





Glitter_pixie said:


> So pretty! It doesn't look so mini on you. You must be petite?





pbnjam said:


> Love cherry red. Looks so cute on you! The strap is super long. I have to shorten mine too.



 everyone for the Cherry love. The leather is very smooshy indeed  
@GP, yup I'm 5'0" with a really small frame. Have you gotten to use your mini a lot yet?
@PBNJ, before I adjusted the strap the bag was practically down to my knees  it's great that it's adjustable for any height though. I'd love to see yours as well!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Wow, it's June already...time flies! Cherry red LPC mini crossbody today:



It looks great on you! I love this bag, versatile and a deceptively roomy bag


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3014848
> 
> Back to Bordeaux 1899


 
Such a lovely color....love it!!!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Such a lovely color....love it!!!




Thanks cheidel!


----------



## goldfish19

mermaid.braid said:


> Wow, it's June already...time flies! Cherry red LPC mini crossbody today:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3015777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, the strap was the perfect length when I wore this with a winter coat; I have to shorten it for the summer.




 It does look a little bigger on you. Pretty color! 
You can shorten it by tying the straps inside right?


----------



## SofiaC

2605 navy first day out.


----------



## MahoganyQT

SofiaC said:


> 2605 navy first day out.




Looks great! One of my favorites!!


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks great on you! I love this bag, versatile and a deceptively roomy bag



Thank you! It's definitely versatile! I'm using it more often than I thought I would 



goldfish19 said:


> It does look a little bigger on you. Pretty color!
> You can shorten it by tying the straps inside right?



Thanks! Yeah, I just pulled the straps in on both sides and tied a big knot.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SofiaC said:


> 2605 navy first day out.



Pretty! LC does a fantastic navy.. really suits this bags style and leather color.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SofiaC said:


> 2605 navy first day out.



That floral charm looks very cute with the Navy. Classic color for the whole year.


----------



## seton

dunno when i will change out of the indigo


----------



## EGBDF

SofiaC said:


> 2605 navy first day out.





seton said:


> dunno when i will change out of the indigo



Great colors, both of these!


----------



## SofiaC

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty! LC does a fantastic navy.. really suits this bags style and leather color.











Glitter_pixie said:


> That floral charm looks very cute with the Navy. Classic color for the whole year.



Thank u, HS & Gp.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> everyone for the Cherry love. The leather is very smooshy indeed
> 
> @GP, yup I'm 5'0" with a really small frame. Have you gotten to use your mini a lot yet?




I haven't even used it yet. I have the Camel, which to me is more of a late summer/fall color. That's when I plan to use it.



seton said:


> dunno when i will change out of the indigo




It's such a lovely blue! It's one of those colors I have in multiple bag styles.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Feeling the same as seton and not changing out of bag so much this week due to the weather. Wore my Navy LLH 1899 yesterday and will today, too.




At least the Kate Spade bag charm adds a little bit of color to this gray and cloudy day.


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> I haven't even used it yet. I have the Camel, which to me is more of a late summer/fall color. That's when I plan to use it.



Ah, I see. Ooh, for a late summer I can imagine the camel with an all-white/cream outfit, neutral chic


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Feeling the same as seton and not changing out of bag so much this week due to the weather. Wore my Navy LLH 1899 yesterday and will today, too.
> 
> View attachment 3018415
> 
> 
> At least the Kate Spade bag charm adds a little bit of color to this gray and cloudy day.



Cute toucan and navy combo!


----------



## Sassyjgm

I bit the bullet and purchased the large Long Champ Le Pilage in billberry for our trip to Los Cabos. I like it so much that I want to get another one! 
Instagram: sassyteacherchic


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> Ah, I see. Ooh, for a late summer I can imagine the camel with an *all-white/cream outfit*, neutral chic



Now there is an idea! I like that!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Cute toucan and navy combo!





Sassyjgm said:


> I bit the bullet and purchased the large Long Champ Le Pilate in billberry for our trip to Los Cabos. I like it so much that I want to get another one!



Thanks pbnjam! 

Oh Sassyjgm...you look FAB! What will be your next color?


----------



## EGBDF

Sassyjgm said:


> I bit the bullet and purchased the large Long Champ Le Pilate in billberry for our trip to Los Cabos. I like it so much that I want to get another one!



Yes, it's definitely hard to stop with one!


----------



## Sassyjgm

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks pbnjam!
> 
> Oh Sassyjgm...you look FAB! What will be your next color?


Thank you. I really want Beige! It looks great against my skintone. ( I will post a picture I took I'm the store.) I was scared to get the lighter color and get it dirty, so I went with the purple. It was a good choice. I'm going to get a matching purple rolling luggage so I don't regret my purchase. But now I really want the beige one.
instagram:sassyteacherchic


----------



## Sassyjgm

Beige! Perfect for me! (next purchase)


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sassyjgm said:


> I bit the bullet and purchased the large Long Champ Le Pilage in billberry for our trip to Los Cabos. I like it so much that I want to get another one!
> Instagram: sassyteacherchic




Love Bilberry! What a great reason to get a new bag!


----------



## pbnjam

Sassyjgm said:


> I bit the bullet and purchased the large Long Champ Le Pilage in billberry for our trip to Los Cabos. I like it so much that I want to get another one!
> Instagram: sassyteacherchic


Very nice! Love your vacation look and floppy hat. Beige looks good on you too!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Feeling the same as seton and not changing out of bag so much this week due to the weather. Wore my Navy LLH 1899 yesterday and will today, too.
> 
> At least the Kate Spade bag charm adds a little bit of color to this gray and cloudy day.



Ah, is dat what u were doing at KS? 




Sassyjgm said:


> I bit the bullet and purchased the large Long Champ Le Pilage in billberry for our trip to Los Cabos. I like it so much that I want to get another one!
> Instagram: sassyteacherchic



Bilberry is a wonderful choice for a first LC. 
And you're right: Beige really pops on you. So jelly. My skin is too similiar to the beige so it is my least favorite pliage that I have.


----------



## juls12

Taking my LP LLH in bilberry out today. It's just about half full


----------



## Esquared72

Yummy Chocolate today 
View attachment 3019536


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Yummy Chocolate today
> View attachment 3019536



so pretty! love the charm on the zip pull. I need to get something for mine.


----------



## HesitantShopper

juls12 said:


> Taking my LP LLH in bilberry out today. It's just about half full



Great sheen on that Bilberry and wowee she holds tons.


----------



## seton

lp croco in kaki today


----------



## EGBDF

juls12 said:


> Taking my LP LLH in bilberry out today. It's just about half full



Great bilberry.



eehlers said:


> Yummy Chocolate today
> View attachment 3019536


Nice.



seton said:


> lp croco in kaki today


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my smooshy soft, yet "structured" large Gatsby Sport sac.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

juls12 said:


> Taking my LP LLH in bilberry out today. It's just about half full



It's GORGEOUSLY juicy!



eehlers said:


> Yummy Chocolate today



Pretty and like how it feels like summer chocolate with the daisy charm!



seton said:


> lp croco in kaki today



This is divine! Love the tassel bag charm, too. Very sophisticated look!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> lp croco in kaki today



Oooooohhhh!!! Beautiful!!! Never seen anything like this before!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my smooshy soft, yet "structured" large Gatsby Sport sac.
> 
> View attachment 3019725



the gatsby line is so stylish. wish we had more members with bags in this line.





Glitter_pixie said:


> This is divine! Love the tassel bag charm, too. Very sophisticated look!



ah, dats good. danke. 





SmokieDragon said:


> Oooooohhhh!!! Beautiful!!! Never seen anything like this before!



 it's one of my current favorites


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> lp croco in kaki today



Love this! so different. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my smooshy soft, yet "structured" large Gatsby Sport sac.
> 
> View attachment 3019725



This is so nice, looks really soft!


----------



## mtstmichel

Never knew how much I love Longchamp Le Pliage until I got the right size, color and pattern! I have the medium and large expandable but neither hit the spot till I got this one!


----------



## pbnjam

mtstmichel said:


> Never knew how much I love Longchamp Le Pliage until I got the right size, color and pattern! I have the medium and large expandable but neither hit the spot till I got this one!


 
Cute print! I get what you mean. I bought a neo last yr then took a long break. Then I really started getting into LC in the beginning of this year when I got the Cage pouch. Too cute to resist.


----------



## Esquared72

Not a great picture of the color, but carrying some Gunmetal today. 
View attachment 3020900


----------



## HesitantShopper

mtstmichel said:


> Never knew how much I love Longchamp Le Pliage until I got the right size, color and pattern! I have the medium and large expandable but neither hit the spot till I got this one!



So pretty! yes, getting the right size is important... they are a lot more useful and liked if it is.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Not a great picture of the color, but carrying some Gunmetal today.
> View attachment 3020900



GM is a great color, love the cute charm on the zipper pull!


----------



## thedseer

Maiden voyage of my lagoon 1899.


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Not a great picture of the color, but carrying some Gunmetal today.
> View attachment 3020900



Cute car!



thedseer said:


> Maiden voyage of my lagoon 1899.



These colors go so well together--love your stripy top.


----------



## pbnjam

thedseer said:


> Maiden voyage of my lagoon 1899.




One of the prettiest LP colors!


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> Not a great picture of the color, but carrying some Gunmetal today.
> View attachment 3020900




Looking sleek! Nice car too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> the gatsby line is so stylish. wish we had more members with bags in this







HesitantShopper said:


> This is so nice, looks really soft!



Thanks! I don't wear it often enough but enjoy it when I do.





eehlers said:


> Not a great picture of the color, but carrying some Gunmetal today.



Gorgeous!

I used to think "Gunmetal...meh" until I started to wear it. It just has a special feeling...I tend to wear mine for ick weather days and I discovered then how really kewl and sophisticated is this color!





thedseer said:


> Maiden voyage of my lagoon 1899.



Love it!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

This today...Quadri Handbag in Navy.


----------



## seton

thedseer said:


> Maiden voyage of my lagoon 1899.



Woo! You got more lagoon! It looks fab! 
Like ur top too!





Glitter_pixie said:


> This today...Quadri Handbag in Navy.
> 
> View attachment 3021358




Great to see one of ur many, many quadri 



I was about to carry my Black Fou but it started raining so Argile 1899 today.


----------



## Esquared72

Red today [emoji7]
View attachment 3022029


----------



## juls12

eehlers said:


> Red today [emoji7]
> View attachment 3022029



Oh I need a red one


----------



## HesitantShopper

thedseer said:


> Maiden voyage of my lagoon 1899.



Love the lagoon!



Glitter_pixie said:


> This today...Quadri Handbag in Navy.
> 
> View attachment 3021358



I adore these! they look so cool...



eehlers said:


> Red today [emoji7]
> View attachment 3022029



Pretty! i will keep saying it, i need a charm for my zipper lol


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mtstmichel said:


> Never knew how much I love Longchamp Le Pliage until I got the right size, color and pattern! I have the medium and large expandable but neither hit the spot till I got this one!



Ah, lovely choice!


eehlers said:


> Red today [emoji7]



Love that red. I have it in the 2605. I could be tempted to pull out Poppy today after seeing your lovely red.




HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty! i will keep saying it, i need a charm for my zipper lol


+1


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Great to see one of ur many, many quadri



Thank you!
I'd like to add a couple more colors...Gold metal and Poppy. I may have to wait until the Fall end-of-season sale for the Quadri Poppy to be reduced. Gold should be reduced for the Spring end-of-season sale.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Deep red!!


----------



## juls12

I'm still using my LLH LP in bilberry. I can't wait to get my bag organizer though.


----------



## QueenLouis

juls12 said:


> I'm still using my LLH LP in bilberry. I can't wait to get my bag organizer though.




Just love this color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Got the Quadri thing going on now. This is the larger in Turquoise but it's so hard to capture the green-blue color! The last photo shows the color best.


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> Got the Quadri thing going on now. This is the larger in Turquoise but it's so hard to capture the green-blue color! The last photo shows the color best.
> 
> View attachment 3022268
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022272
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022277



Fab action shots! I agree, blue-greens are difficult to capture in photos. Blue-purples also give me a tough time. Wow, that large Quadri must hold a ton.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Got the Quadri thing going on now. This is the larger in Turquoise but it's so hard to capture the green-blue color! The last photo shows the color best.
> 
> View attachment 3022268
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022272
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022277



Gorgeous color.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Got the Quadri thing going on now. This is the larger in Turquoise but it's so hard to capture the green-blue color! The last photo shows the color best.
> 
> View attachment 3022268
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022272
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022277



Love your mod shots! Cute as always. Turquoise is stunning!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Got the Quadri thing going on now. This is the larger in Turquoise but it's so hard to capture the green-blue color! The last photo shows the color best.
> 
> View attachment 3022268
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022272
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022277



so cute! and such a great color!


----------



## cheidel

Nice flight to Texas yesterday, carrying 2724 Navy!!!!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Nice flight to Texas yesterday, carrying 2724 Navy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022790



Looks like a great bag for travel!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you!
> I'd like to add a couple more colors...Gold metal and Poppy. I may have to wait until the Fall end-of-season sale for the Quadri Poppy to be reduced. Gold should be reduced for the Spring end-of-season sale.



I think Poppy Quadri should be on sale this time. I think it might be only Poppy LP Nylon that will carry over.



Glitter_pixie said:


> Got the Quadri thing going on now. This is the larger in Turquoise but it's so hard to capture the green-blue color! The last photo shows the color best.
> H]



You're right. the last photo shows the color the best. What a great season that was. Glad you are finally getting good weather. 



cheidel said:


> Nice flight to Texas yesterday, carrying 2724 Navy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022790




Air Cheidel is looking good.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I think Poppy Quadri should be on sale this time. I think it might be only Poppy LP Nylon that will carry over.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. the last photo shows the color the best. What a great season that was. Glad you are finally getting good weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Cheidel is looking good.


Thank you Seton, it's a great travel bag!!!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Got the Quadri thing going on now. This is the larger in Turquoise but it's so hard to capture the green-blue color! The last photo shows the color best.
> 
> View attachment 3022268
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022272
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022277




So pretty GP, you wear it well!!!


----------



## pinkkitten74

I use my lhl bilberry when i go to my study once a week as it holds heaps without hurting and can stand the rain and looks polished french chic


----------



## Mariapia

Glitter_pixie said:


> Got the Quadri thing going on now. This is the larger in Turquoise but it's so hard to capture the green-blue color! The last photo shows the color best.
> 
> View attachment 3022268
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022272
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022277




You rock that Quadri, Glitter_pixie![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## WestingerMom

juls12 said:


> I'm still using my LLH LP in bilberry. I can't wait to get my bag organizer though.


Bilberry's still my fav too!  I adore purple, but love how neutral this one seems. Enjoy!


----------



## WestingerMom

Glitter_pixie said:


> This today...Quadri Handbag in Navy.
> 
> View attachment 3021358


So nice!  I almost picked this one when I saw it.


----------



## seton

white SOL
it is the only cw with all nickel HW


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Nice flight to Texas yesterday, carrying 2724 Navy!!!!


Lookin' good!



seton said:


> I think Poppy Quadri should be on sale this time. I think it might be only Poppy LP Nylon that will carry over.
> 
> You're right. the last photo shows the color the best. What a great season that was. Glad you are finally getting good weather.





seton said:


> white SOL
> it is the only cw with all nickel HW



Oh that'd be nice. I'd love to get a Poppy Quadri (on sale). Love that white SoL. Do you own it in every color now?



tflowers921 said:


> So pretty GP, you wear it well!!!





Mariapia said:


> You rock that Quadri, Glitter_pixie![emoji7][emoji7]





WestingerMom said:


> So nice!  I almost picked this one when I saw it.



Thanks for the kind and complimentary words! It was fun to wear yesterday.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love that white SoL. Do you own it in every color now?
> y.




no dear. i passed on duckblue, camel, azure and a few others.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> white SOL
> it is the only cw with all nickel HW




Very pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Nice flight to Texas yesterday, carrying 2724 Navy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022790




Traveling with style! Looks like a good size. I think I will get a large SH just for carryon.


----------



## juls12

WestingerMom said:


> Bilberry's still my fav too!  I adore purple, but love how neutral this one seems. Enjoy!



Thank you


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> no dear. i passed on duckblue, camel, azure and a few others.



I'm still so new to LC. I think I would have liked the duckblue.


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> white SOL
> it is the only cw with all nickel HW



Pretty! Like the charms on the zip pull as well.


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Traveling with style! Looks like a good size. I think I will get a large SH just for carryon.


Thanks!  The large is a great size for travel, holds quite a lot!


----------



## SofiaC

Glitter_pixie said:


> Got the Quadri thing going on now. This is  the larger in Turquoise but it's so hard to capture the green-blue  color! The last photo shows the color best.
> 
> View attachment 3022268
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022272
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022277




Great modeling shots, GP. Wud u say dis is exact same color to Tiffany's robin egg blue?


----------



## SofiaC

seton said:


> lp croco in kaki today


Gorgeous!


----------



## juls12

My newest LP


----------



## HesitantShopper

juls12 said:


> My newest LP



what a pretty shot! the sun makes the color glow...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SofiaC said:


> Great modeling shots, GP. Wud u say dis is exact same color to Tiffany's robin egg blue?




Thank you!
No it's definitely a greenish turquoise. 



juls12 said:


> My newest LP




Love this!

Today it's my 2605 LLH LP Candy Pink. Later it'll be something else for my night out.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you!
> No it's definitely a greenish turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!
> 
> Today it's my 2605 LLH LP Candy Pink. Later it'll be something else for my night out.
> 
> View attachment 3024599



Aw, what a sweetie! Very photogenic.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you!
> No it's definitely a greenish turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!
> 
> Today it's my 2605 LLH LP Candy Pink. Later it'll be something else for my night out.
> 
> View attachment 3024599




Very cute pic!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you!
> No it's definitely a greenish turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!
> 
> Today it's my 2605 LLH LP Candy Pink. Later it'll be something else for my night out.
> 
> View attachment 3024599




Lovely bag, and of course lovely Bella [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm still so new to LC. I think I would have liked the duckblue.



Duckblue is totally ur color. It's a cross between Mint and Graphite.





HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty! Like the charms on the zip pull as well.



TY!



SofiaC said:


> Gorgeous!







juls12 said:


> My newest LP



So pretty. You have inspired me to use my Coral today.





Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Love this!
> 
> Today it's my 2605 LLH LP Candy Pink. Later it'll be something else for my night out.
> 
> View attachment 3024599



Bella is bella! The bag aint too shabby either!


----------



## juls12

seton said:


> Duckblue is totally ur color. It's a cross between Mint and Graphite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty. You have inspired me to use my Coral today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella is bella! The bag aint too shabby either!



Well then I did my good deed for today


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you!
> No it's definitely a greenish turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!
> 
> Today it's my 2605 LLH LP Candy Pink. Later it'll be something else for my night out.
> 
> View attachment 3024599



nice pink! cute pup as well...


----------



## luxurious91

today's bag


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> Aw, what a sweetie! Very photogenic.





pbnjam said:


> Very cute pic!





tflowers921 said:


> Lovely bag, and of course lovely Bella [emoji5]&#65039;






seton said:


> Duckblue is totally ur color. It's a cross between Mint and Graphite.
> 
> 
> 
> Bella is bella! The bag aint too shabby either!





HesitantShopper said:


> nice pink! cute pup as well...



Thanks everyone! @t*flowers921* and *seton*: Good memory on Bella's name. 

She loves to get in photos whenever possible. At 85 pounds, she usually does!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> Deep red!!



Gorgeous! 




juls12 said:


> I'm still using my LLH LP in bilberry.




My favourite color! Love it so much that I now have 3 of it, in different styles. I nearly ended up with another MLH in Bilberry but exercised restraint.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Turquoise



Fab shots and I am so envious. I can only don turquoise on my nails. Tops and bags don't work with my skintone. Your Quadri is tdf!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Nice flight to Texas yesterday, carrying 2724 Navy!!!!



the perfect carry on!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> white SOL
> it is the only cw with all nickel HW



Seton, I salute you. It takes a lot of courage to carry a white bag. &#128522;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

juls12 said:


> My newest LP



It practically glows in the sun! Gorgeous!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Fab shots and I am so envious. I can only don turquoise on my nails. Tops and bags don't work with my skintone. Your Quadri is tdf!




I would love that color in a nail polish. I'm wearing Essie maximillian strasse-her today, which is muted bluish gray.


----------



## CookyMonster

My murse for the past 1 week (and more weeks to come!)


----------



## tflowers921

CookyMonster said:


> My murse for the past 1 week (and more weeks to come!)




You carry it so well! Love it!


----------



## tflowers921

This lovely packed up for tomorrow!


----------



## WestingerMom

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3026495
> 
> This lovely packed up for tomorrow!


What color is that?  Love the shimmer!


----------



## tflowers921

WestingerMom said:


> What color is that?  Love the shimmer!




Thank you! It's slate


----------



## LuvAllBags

CookyMonster said:


> My murse for the past 1 week (and more weeks to come!)




Love this - perfect for summer.


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3026495
> 
> This lovely packed up for tomorrow!


I just ordered this in a mini SH! Such a classy color.


----------



## pbnjam

CookyMonster said:


> My murse for the past 1 week (and more weeks to come!)


 
Very pretty! Love sunny bag pictures.


----------



## tflowers921

pbnjam said:


> I just ordered this in a mini SH! Such a classy color.




You're going to love it so much!


----------



## CookyMonster

tflowers921 said:


> You carry it so well! Love it!





LuvAllBags said:


> Love this - perfect for summer.





pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! Love sunny bag pictures.



Thank you lovelies!


----------



## seton

CookyMonster said:


> My murse for the past 1 week (and more weeks to come!)



Oh, when you said murse, I thought YOU were the murse. Are you a murse who carries murses or the only murses are your bags?? 
Another great H charm.





tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3026495
> 
> This lovely packed up for tomorrow!



Flove.


----------



## CookyMonster

seton said:


> Oh, when you said murse, I thought YOU were the murse. Are you a murse who carries murses or the only murses are your bags??
> Another great H charm.
> 
> Me? A dude with murses  Thanks for letting me share, love LC forum!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

CookyMonster said:


> My murse for the past 1 week (and more weeks to come!)



Love that SM! I can taste that Lime! 



tflowers921 said:


> This lovely packed up for tomorrow!



Love the slate!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CookyMonster said:


> My murse for the past 1 week (and more weeks to come!)



Looks great especially with the black trimmings.



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3026495
> 
> This lovely packed up for tomorrow!



Pretty, such a great sheen.


----------



## herfyjo

Enjoying my medium Neo in Beige today.  It's such an interesting color and very hard to get an accurate photo with inside lighting.  Holds a ton and is great for summer.


----------



## pbnjam

herfyjo said:


> Enjoying my medium Neo in Beige today.  It's such an interesting color and very hard to get an accurate photo with inside lighting.  Holds a ton and is great for summer.



Oh you got the beige. It's beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

herfyjo said:


> Enjoying my medium Neo in Beige today.  It's such an interesting color and very hard to get an accurate photo with inside lighting.  Holds a ton and is great for summer.



I have it in the small. I absolutely love the beige in the Neo. Mine is more milky - creamy in color. It really shines in the sun.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Carrying my Medium Cuir in Mocha today


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Carrying my Medium Cuir in Mocha today



Gorgeous deep color! I like the laduree pairing too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SmokieDragon said:


> Carrying my Medium Cuir in Mocha today



This seriously looks good enough to eat! Yum!


----------



## HesitantShopper

herfyjo said:


> Enjoying my medium Neo in Beige today.  It's such an interesting color and very hard to get an accurate photo with inside lighting.  Holds a ton and is great for summer.



The neo completely suits the beige!



SmokieDragon said:


> Carrying my Medium Cuir in Mocha today



This looks so soft and squishy!


----------



## CookyMonster

herfyjo said:


> Enjoying my medium Neo in Beige today.  It's such an interesting color and very hard to get an accurate photo with inside lighting.  Holds a ton and is great for summer.



Elegant, summery & classy colour...love it!


----------



## CookyMonster

SmokieDragon said:


> Carrying my Medium Cuir in Mocha today



Supple & luxurious, yummy! Greetings from a fellow Msian


----------



## CookyMonster

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love that SM! I can taste that Lime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great especially with the black trimmings.
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies!
Click to expand...


----------



## perfecthandbag

apologies - this is my first photo upload so I am sorry if i muck it up. this is my LP cuir in small


----------



## perfecthandbag

perfecthandbag said:


> apologies - this is my first photo upload so I am sorry if i muck it up. this is my LP cuir in small



I have no idea why it ended up on the side - sorry everyone!


----------



## IFH

perfecthandbag said:


> I have no idea why it ended up on the side - sorry everyone!



Nice blue!


----------



## perfecthandbag

IFH said:


> Nice blue!



thank you! I wasn't sure at first as I am more neutral but have fallen in love with its vibrancy


----------



## LuvAllBags

perfecthandbag said:


> apologies - this is my first photo upload so I am sorry if i muck it up. this is my LP cuir in small




Lovely ! Cute doggie too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

herfyjo said:


> Enjoying my medium Neo in Beige today.  It's such an interesting color and very hard to get an accurate photo with inside lighting.  Holds a ton and is great for summer.




I am afraid of light colored bags, but I love this color!


----------



## perfecthandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Lovely ! Cute doggie too!


Thank you - my gorgeously sweet divine cavoodle called Koko


----------



## EGBDF

perfecthandbag said:


> apologies - this is my first photo upload so I am sorry if i muck it up. this is my LP cuir in small



I love this bag and color! cute little pup!


----------



## HesitantShopper

perfecthandbag said:


> apologies - this is my first photo upload so I am sorry if i muck it up. this is my LP cuir in small



really nice! cute pup too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> This lovely packed up for tomorrow!



twinsies soon. just ordered it and its being shipped. hooray. love the sheen!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

CookyMonster said:


> My murse for the past 1 week (and more weeks to come!)



I need a lime sorbet now. looking cool!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

herfyjo said:


> Enjoying my medium Neo in Beige today. Holds a ton and is great for summer.



Lovely Neo! Agree that it does holds a ton and yet so light to carry.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Carrying my Medium Cuir in Mocha today



Your new Cuir looks so delicious! The mediun size looks so good  You are tempting me to get a medium for my next Cuir. Are you using the Muji bag organiser with it too?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

perfecthandbag said:


> apologies - this is my first photo upload so I am sorry if i muck it up. this is my LP cuir in small



the perfect blue bag! love it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

perfecthandbag said:


> apologies - this is my first photo upload so I am sorry if i muck it up. this is my LP cuir in small



Lovely bag and dog  You will find that the blue looks lovelier and more vibrant in the sun. It's like the bag has different personalities depending on the lighting


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous deep color! I like the laduree pairing too.





Glitter_pixie said:


> This seriously looks good enough to eat! Yum!





HesitantShopper said:


> This looks so soft and squishy!



Thank you all for your wonderful comments! I seriously couldn't resist the Laduree charm - too lovely. Thanks to this great forum, I actually learned how to attach the charm with a hair tie 



CookyMonster said:


> Supple & luxurious, yummy! Greetings from a fellow Msian



Thanks so much! Greetings to you too! Love your Sarah Morris Kelly Green bag! Too bad I wasn't into LC then. 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Your new Cuir looks so delicious! The  mediun size looks so good  You are tempting me to get a medium for my  next Cuir. Are you using the Muji bag organiser with it too?



Thanks so much! Yes, you should get a Medium for the next one. Medium Pebble, perhaps?  Yes, am using the Muji checkered bag organiser too. Recycling, LOL! (But in reality, this big checkered bag organiser is my one and only which upholds the shape of the bag in the front )


----------



## HesitantShopper

I'm rather repetitive...  my mint SLH LP.. perhaps i need to entitle it where did she go today lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> this big checkered bag organiser is my one and only which upholds the shape of the bag in the front )



very tempted to get a medium. 
I use the same organiser for my bags too. It's great that it works perfectly for you and that is most important.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> I'm rather repetitive...  my mint SLH LP.. perhaps i need to entitle it where did she go today lol



it shows how much you love her. &#128522;


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> I'm rather repetitive...  my mint SLH LP.. perhaps i need to entitle it where did she go today lol




I always end up going back to my Bordeaux, when you're in love you're in love! [emoji6]


----------



## tke06

Medium Mint today


----------



## EGBDF

HesitantShopper said:


> I'm rather repetitive...  my mint SLH LP.. perhaps i need to entitle it where did she go today lol





tke06 said:


> Medium Mint today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029047



Nice mints!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

perfecthandbag said:


> apologies - this is my first photo upload so I am sorry if i muck it up. this is my LP cuir in small




Bag twiniez! [emoji6]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> I'm rather repetitive...  my mint SLH LP.. perhaps i need to entitle it where did she go today lol




Love the Mint!

It's one of my fav colors. I used Menthe so much last winter that I buried it to the bottom of the pile of my LPs so I'd use other colors.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tke06 said:


> Medium Mint today




More mint! Yah!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love the Mint!
> 
> It's one of my fav colors. I used Menthe so much last winter that I buried it to the bottom of the pile of my LPs so I'd use other colors.



LOL! yeah, i love how it's different but yet remains pretty neutral...


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> it shows how much you love her. &#128522;





tflowers921 said:


> I always end up going back to my Bordeaux, when you're in love you're in love! [emoji6]





EGBDF said:


> Nice mints!



Thank you all!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tke06 said:


> Medium Mint today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029047



I love it!(of coarse lol) have the baby sister to this one~


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> I always end up going back to my Bordeaux, when you're in love you're in love! [emoji6]



well said.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> very tempted to get a medium.
> I use the same organiser for my bags too. It's great that it works perfectly for you and that is most important.



I also use the same one ie the checkered one inside my 2605. Very versatile organiser


----------



## CookyMonster

Mr Fuji on a Saturday date with mom's Ms Kelly...have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## IFH

CookyMonster said:


> Mr Fuji on a Saturday date with mom's Ms Kelly...have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030379



Lovely...is this color beige or paper?  Are both colors still available?  I mean the basic ones, no Fuji.  I am not in Japan at the moment


----------



## HesitantShopper

CookyMonster said:


> Mr Fuji on a Saturday date with mom's Ms Kelly...have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030379



Love it! looks so nice on this bag.


----------



## mermaid.braid

CookyMonster said:


> Mr Fuji on a Saturday date with mom's Ms Kelly...have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030379



What a lovely pair


----------



## mermaid.braid

IFH said:


> Lovely...is this color beige or paper?  Are both colors still available?  I mean the basic ones, no Fuji.  I am not in Japan at the moment



It's beige. Paper was a color from last Spring/Summer, but Beige should still be available, at least until LC switches to their Fall/Winter colors.


----------



## Esquared72

Chocolate today. [emoji515]
View attachment 3030709


----------



## SmokieDragon

CookyMonster said:


> Mr Fuji on a Saturday date with mom's Ms Kelly...have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030379



I'm really curious about this bag - is it a Small or Medium Short Handle? Thanks


----------



## MMaiko

CookyMonster said:


> Mr Fuji on a Saturday date with mom's Ms Kelly...have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030379



I SO want this bag, love Fujisan.  Enjoy!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> the perfect carry on!


Thanks! Yes it turned out to be the perfect bag for travel!!!!  It held my organizer (which held my wallet, cosmetic bag, pen/pencil case, portable charger, card holder), file folders for work, Garmin, snacks, Kindle, and my light weight sweater!!!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3026495
> 
> This lovely packed up for tomorrow!


Very pretty!  Is that Slate?


----------



## cheidel

CookyMonster said:


> My murse for the past 1 week (and more weeks to come!)


Beautiful SM bag, love that color with the black trim!!!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Carrying my Medium Cuir in Mocha today


It's beautiful, and love the Laduree!!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

CookyMonster said:


> Mr Fuji on a Saturday date with mom's Ms Kelly...have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030379




So lovely. Is the Mt Fuji version still available in Japan?


----------



## cheidel

perfecthandbag said:


> apologies - this is my first photo upload so I am sorry if i muck it up. this is my LP cuir in small


No worries about the pic being sideways, I can still see that gorgeous, lovely blue!!!  It's beautiful, enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

CookyMonster said:


> Mr Fuji on a Saturday date with mom's Ms Kelly...have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030379


Mr. Fuji is gorgeous, and looks good with Ms Kelly!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!  Is that Slate?




It is cheidel!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thanks! Yes it turned out to be the perfect bag for travel!!!!



That is a mighty  LOT!


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> Chocolate today. [emoji515]
> View attachment 3030709


 
Nice color! Love the KS charm too on chocolate!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> It is cheidel!!!


It's gorgeous!!! I ordered LLH Slate last week at 40% off on What She Buys.  That was a great sale!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

CookyMonster said:


> Mr Fuji on a Saturday date with mom's Ms Kelly...have a good weekend everyone!



It's fab in the beige! Enjoy you're weekend, too!





eehlers said:


> Chocolate today. [emoji515]




Yum! The bag charm is a great match up.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Late post today. Carried my 2605 MLH LP to a workshop at The Well-Sweep Herb Farm. First time out with this pre-owned green goddess!


----------



## perfecthandbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> the perfect blue bag! love it!





SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely bag and dog  You will find that the blue looks lovelier and more vibrant in the sun. It's like the bag has different personalities depending on the lighting





HesitantShopper said:


> really nice! cute pup too!





EGBDF said:


> I love this bag and color! cute little pup!





IFH said:


> Nice blue!





LuvAllBags said:


> Lovely ! Cute doggie too!



thank you everyone for your lovely comments and for letting me share


----------



## perfecthandbag

cheidel said:


> No worries about the pic being sideways, I can still see that gorgeous, lovely blue!!!  It's beautiful, enjoy!!!



thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Late post today. Carried my 2605 MLH LP to a workshop at The Well-Sweep Herb Farm. First time out with this pre-owned green goddess!
> 
> View attachment 3031188



This is gorgeous! i adore deep greens..


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Chocolate today. [emoji515]
> View attachment 3030709



oh, adore the chocolate!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Late post today. Carried my 2605 MLH LP to a workshop at The Well-Sweep Herb Farm. First time out with this pre-owned green goddess!
> 
> View attachment 3031188


 
Gorgeous deep green! Lovely pic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Late post today. Carried my 2605 MLH LP to a workshop at The Well-Sweep Herb Farm.



Is that the Fir? Very pretty green and it matches so well with it's surroundings.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Glitter_pixie said:


> Late post today. Carried my 2605 MLH LP to a workshop at The Well-Sweep Herb Farm. First time out with this pre-owned green goddess!
> 
> View attachment 3031188



Such a beautiful picture - a lovely 2605 in such beautiful surroundings! Makes a great pic for a catalogue or print ad


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> It's beautiful, and love the Laduree!!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

1899 Poppy LLH LP.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> 1899 Poppy LLH LP.
> View attachment 3031584



Ooh, love the way it looks when the sun is shining on it!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> This is gorgeous! i adore deep greens..







pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous deep green! Lovely pic.







frenziedhandbag said:


> Is that the Fir? Very pretty green and it matches so well with it's surroundings.


I'm not sue FH. I bought it used. I'm too lazy today to recheck the tag but will. The bag needs a bath anyway. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Such a beautiful picture - a lovely 2605 in such beautiful surroundings! Makes a great pic for a catalogue or print ad




Aw! That's such a nice thing to say!



EGBDF said:


> Ooh, love the way it looks when the sun is shining on it!




Thanks everyone for the green and poppy love!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm not sue FH. I bought it used. I'm too lazy today to recheck the tag but will.



It is ok GP, I just thought it looked very similar to my mini SH and if it is indeed Fir, it is gorgeous imo.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is ok GP, I just thought it looked very similar to my mini SH and if it is indeed Fir, it is gorgeous imo.




Yes, you're right. I checked the tag and it's Fir. It's a very striking green!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Yes, you're right. I checked the tag and it's Fir. It's a very striking green!



Woohoo! You scored GP! It's my one and only green LP but I really love it!


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> I'm rather repetitive...  my mint SLH LP.. perhaps i need to entitle it where did she go today lol






See what I mean? I'm a repeat Bordeaux offender [emoji14]


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3033078
> 
> See what I mean? I'm a repeat Bordeaux offender [emoji14]



LOL! such a pretty color! completely understandable.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> See what I mean? I'm a repeat Bordeaux offender [emoji14]



Love the Bordeaux. It truly is a versatile color!


----------



## juls12

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3033078
> 
> See what I mean? I'm a repeat Bordeaux offender [emoji14]



Well that's a beautiful colour


----------



## Apelila

My one and only and I luv her sooooo much


----------



## CookyMonster

HesitantShopper said:


> Love it! looks so nice on this bag.





mermaid.braid said:


> What a lovely pair





MMaiko said:


> I SO want this bag, love Fujisan.  Enjoy!!





cheidel said:


> Beautiful SM bag, love that color with the black trim!!!





cheidel said:


> Mr. Fuji is gorgeous, and looks good with Ms Kelly!!! Enjoy!!!



Thanks ladies! He's special 






Yum! The bag charm is a great match up.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> LOL! such a pretty color! completely understandable.







frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the Bordeaux. It truly is a versatile color!







juls12 said:


> Well that's a beautiful colour




Thanks so much! Love this one so much!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Apelila said:


> My one and only and I luv her sooooo much



very nice! i keep trying to figure out how to add a fob/keychain to mine but have yet to sort how??


----------



## Norm654

Le pliage cuir medium  in red ! &#128149;


----------



## SmokieDragon

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! i keep trying to figure out how to add a fob/keychain to mine but have yet to sort how??



I've learned from this forum to use a hair tie, as shown in the pics below. Just loop the hair tie around the base of the handle and secure your key fob/chain to the ends of the hair tie


----------



## HesitantShopper

SmokieDragon said:


> I've learned from this forum to use a hair tie, as shown in the pics below. Just loop the hair tie around the base of the handle and secure your key fob/chain to the ends of the hair tie



ah, i see ! thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Apelila

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! i keep trying to figure out how to add a fob/keychain to mine but have yet to sort how??


Ok when you buy a key fob make sure it has a big clasp that will hold the handle.


----------



## pbnjam

Using my poppy MSH with Snoopy luggage tag. Also using a hairtie that I learned here on tpf.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Apelila said:


> Ok when you buy a key fob make sure it has a big clasp that will hold the handle.



Ok lol i will eye ball carefully!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Using my poppy MSH with Snoopy luggage tag. Also using a hairtie that I learned here on tpf.
> View attachment 3033898



Cute! i opted out of a snoopy hangtag... maybe i need to reconsider lol


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> See what I mean? I'm a repeat Bordeaux offender [emoji14]



Ha, ha! Some "crimes" are worth repeating! Luv it.



Apelila said:


> My one and only and I luv her sooooo much



That's the Ecru or Paper? I love both those colors. Pretty!



SmokieDragon said:


> I've learned from this forum to use a hair tie, as shown in the pics below. Just loop the hair tie around the base of the handle and secure your key fob/chain to the ends of the hair tie



It's a neat trick! Everything looks so lovely!



pbnjam said:


> Using my poppy MSH with Snoopy luggage tag. Also using a hairtie that I learned here on tpf.
> View attachment 3033898



I wore my Poppy two days in a row. I like the combo of the Snoopy tag, too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

HesitantShopper said:


> ah, i see ! thanks for the pictures!



You're very welcome and just glad to pass the great advice on 




Glitter_pixie said:


> It's a neat trick! Everything looks so lovely!



Thanks so much, GP!


----------



## Apelila

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ha, ha! Some "crimes" are worth repeating! Luv it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Ecru or Paper? I love both those colors. Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a neat trick! Everything looks so lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> I wore my Poppy two days in a row. I like the combo of the Snoopy tag, too!


What do you mean ecru? The red tassel is from Mihael Kors , and the the white fluffy key chain is from eBay


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Apelila said:


> What do you mean ecru? The red tassel is from Mihael Kors , and the the white fluffy key chain is from eBay



The *color* of your Longchamp bag. Is it Ecru or Paper?


----------



## tflowers921

Packed for tomorrow, MIF MLH in graphite (or gunmetal, I can't read the number!)


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> Packed for tomorrow, MIF MLH in graphite (or gunmetal, *I can't read the number*!)



Doesn't matter. It's gorgeous!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Doesn't matter. It's gorgeous!




Aw thanks for the support GP!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Packed for tomorrow, MIF MLH in graphite (or gunmetal, I can't read the number!)



Doesn't  matter. what  counts is that  it is both gorgeous and functional! Does gunmetal or graphite get a lot of use as compared to your bordeaux?


----------



## MahoganyQT

pbnjam said:


> Using my poppy MSH with Snoopy luggage tag. Also using a hairtie that I learned here on tpf.
> View attachment 3033898




Your poppy bag is gorgeous!! I purchased snoopy and Woodstock hang tags for my planetes! Can't wait to get them!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Using my poppy MSH with Snoopy luggage tag. Also using a hairtie that I learned here on tpf[/ATTACH]



That's a cute luggage tag and goes so well with the Poppy too! Is it from Coach, may I ask? I know they had a collaboration and all sold out quickly.


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> Doesn't  matter. what  counts is that  it is both gorgeous and functional! Does gunmetal or graphite get a lot of use as compared to your bordeaux?




I definitely use my Bordeaux the most, partly because I love the color but also bc it's bigger. I used to carry a lot less but as I get older I keep needing more things on a daily basis! My slate is MSH & that gets tons of use as well. I really want a black or bilberry 1899 next!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> I definitely use my Bordeaux the most, partly because I love the color but also bc it's bigger. I used to carry a lot less but as I get older I keep needing more things on a daily basis! My slate is MSH & that gets tons of use as well. I really want a black or bilberry 1899 next!



Bilberry! You need that!


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bilberry! You need that!




Haha! I think so too, I just keep seeing black & loving it but I wear so much black I think bilberry will be more interesting. My birthday is in August so I'm trying to hold off


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Haha! I think so too, I just keep seeing black & loving it but I wear so much black I think bilberry will be more interesting. My birthday is in August so I'm trying to hold off



That will make a wonderful birthday gift for yourself. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> That will make a wonderful birthday gift for yourself. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]




I think so too [emoji6]


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> Cute! i opted out of a snoopy hangtag... maybe i need to reconsider lol


Thanks! Don't wait too long to think abt it. 


Glitter_pixie said:


> I wore my Poppy two days in a row. I like the combo of the Snoopy tag, too!


Thank you! Poppy is hard to resist. 


MahoganyQT said:


> Your poppy bag is gorgeous!! I purchased snoopy and Woodstock hang tags for my planetes! Can't wait to get them!


Perfect! Would love to see them on your bag!


frenziedhandbag said:


> That's a cute luggage tag and goes so well with the Poppy too! Is it from Coach, may I ask? I know they had a collaboration and all sold out quickly.


Yup it's from Coach. The first collaboration sold out very quickly. The second one is not getting sold out as quick because they have more stock this time around. Things are still getting sold out but it seems like Coach is replenishing their stock. I would still order asap if you're interested. There are pictures of what people are ordering on the Coacg subforum.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Yup it's from Coach. The first collaboration sold out very quickly. The second one is not getting sold out as quick because they have more stock this time around. Things are still getting sold out but it seems like Coach is replenishing their stock. I would still order asap if you're interested. There are pictures of what people are ordering on the Coacg subforum.



Thank you! I didn't know there was a second collaboration. Being out of US, I wouldn't be able to order as Coach online disallows international credit card. Guess I can only ogle at the pictures instead. &#128546;


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3034289
> 
> Packed for tomorrow, MIF MLH in graphite (or gunmetal, I can't read the number!)


Great color! Perfect for work!


tflowers921 said:


> I definitely use my Bordeaux the most, partly because I love the color but also bc it's bigger. I used to carry a lot less but as I get older I keep needing more things on a daily basis! My slate is MSH & that gets tons of use as well. I really want a black or bilberry 1899 next!


I vote for bilberry too! Now I wish I got the slate in MSH instead of mini.. Maybe next time!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! I didn't know there was a second collaboration. Being out of US, I wouldn't be able to order as Coach online disallows international credit card. Guess I can only ogle at the pictures instead. &#128546;



Maybe you can call your local Coach store to ask if they will be getting any stock. I remember people posting from Asia that they were able to buy it for the first collaboration.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Maybe you can call your local Coach store to ask if they will be getting any stock. I remember people posting from Asia that they were able to buy it for the first collaboration.



Really?! Wow, thanks for the heads up, I didn't know. I read somewhere it was an US collaboration and didn't even think of calling.


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3034289
> 
> Packed for tomorrow, MIF MLH in graphite (or gunmetal, I can't read the number!)



Great color! super versatile.


----------



## tflowers921

pbnjam said:


> Great color! Perfect for work!
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for bilberry too! Now I wish I got the slate in MSH instead of mini.. Maybe next time!




I think I'm leaning that way  the slates are on sale in a few places, so sad they're getting rid of it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Two LCs today. Navy Lg Quadri and 1899 Hydrangea.


----------



## HesitantShopper

LuvAllBags said:


> Two LCs today. Navy Lg Quadri and 1899 Hydrangea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035126



Love it! the more the merrier!


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> Two LCs today. Navy Lg Quadri and 1899 Hydrangea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035126




oh wow, we're bag sistas today 
I, too, am carrying my Hydrangea 1899 with Hydrangea purse.

Today is the 130th anniversary of SOL's arrival so I had to.
http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...ay-Anniversary-Lady-France-USA-307892021.html


----------



## pbnjam

LuvAllBags said:


> Two LCs today. Navy Lg Quadri and 1899 Hydrangea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035126


Gorgeous colors! Love both bags!


seton said:


> oh wow, we're bag sistas today
> I, too, am carrying my Hydrangea 1899 with Hydrangea purse.
> 
> Today is the 130th anniversary of SOL's arrival so I had to.
> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...ay-Anniversary-Lady-France-USA-307892021.html


I really like that Roseau croco purse. I'm going to go look for those tomorro.


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> Two LCs today. Navy Lg Quadri and 1899 Hydrangea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035126



Nice!! How do you find the zipper on the Quadri as far as closing it? Great colors!




seton said:


> oh wow, we're bag sistas today
> I, too, am carrying my Hydrangea 1899 with Hydrangea purse.
> 
> Today is the 130th anniversary of SOL's arrival so I had to.
> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...ay-Anniversary-Lady-France-USA-307892021.html



Perfect day for this bag!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous colors! Love both bags!
> 
> I really like that Roseau croco purse. I'm going to go look for those tomorro.




Nods. Yes, u need a matching purse for that Roseau of yours. 
I was able to fit everything in my previous day wallet into this purse - which was 5 cards, $250 cash, and $3 in coins.  But it also comes in 3044 model, which I believe is what u have in red LPC.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## EGBDF

small navy neo today


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LuvAllBags said:


> Two LCs today. Navy Lg Quadri and 1899 Hydrangea.




Double beauty and double fun!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> oh wow, we're bag sistas today
> I, too, am carrying my Hydrangea 1899 with Hydrangea purse.
> 
> Today is the 130th anniversary of SOL's arrival so I had to.
> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...ay-Anniversary-Lady-France-USA-307892021.html




Gorgeous way to celebrate! Funny I almost used my SoL today, too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> small navy neo today




Luv the small size in the Neo! Navy is great!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> oh wow, we're bag sistas today
> I, too, am carrying my Hydrangea 1899 with Hydrangea purse.
> 
> Today is the 130th anniversary of SOL's arrival so I had to.
> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...ay-Anniversary-Lady-France-USA-307892021.html




I love the SOL version. Wish Hydrangea had been available when I purchased my 1621 SOL. It's such a happy color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> Nice!! How do you find the zipper on the Quadri as far as closing it? Great colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect day for this bag!




Zipper works well. Can be tough to close when trying to balance on my arm, but quite honestly I usually only partially zip it - or not at all.


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> oh wow, we're bag sistas today
> I, too, am carrying my Hydrangea 1899 with Hydrangea purse.
> 
> Today is the 130th anniversary of SOL's arrival so I had to.
> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...ay-Anniversary-Lady-France-USA-307892021.html



so pretty! makes the design pop!


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> small navy neo today



Super cute! looks great in Navy!


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> small navy neo today



I see the blue trend! Just so pretty, love it!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> oh wow, we're bag sistas today
> I, too, am carrying my Hydrangea 1899 with Hydrangea purse.
> 
> Today is the 130th anniversary of SOL's arrival so I had to.
> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...ay-Anniversary-Lady-France-USA-307892021.html


So apropo for the Anniversary, and a gorgeous color!


----------



## herfyjo

EGBDF said:


> small navy neo today




I love this bag!  So pretty!


----------



## herfyjo

Breaking in my large Planetes tote from the outlet.  I love the way this bag feels, and it's especially nice in the yucky Texas weather.


----------



## tflowers921

herfyjo said:


> Breaking in my large Planetes tote from the outlet.  I love the way this bag feels, and it's especially nice in the yucky Texas weather.




Love this one, congrats!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

herfyjo said:


> Breaking in my large Planetes tote from the outlet.  I love the way this bag feels, and it's especially nice in the yucky Texas weather.




So glad Texas is getting much needed rain buy sad at the loss of life. I have family in Texas and, thankfully, all is well with them.

Your Planetes is gorgeous!

Today I pulled out my lovely Beige MLH 2605 LP.
It's stuffed with pinks, beiges, Ecru and a pop of blue. I'll post photos of the innards later.


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> So glad Texas is getting much needed rain buy sad at the loss of life. I have family in Texas and, thankfully, all is well with them.
> 
> Your Planetes is gorgeous!
> 
> Today I pulled out my lovely Beige MLH 2605 LP.
> It's stuffed with pinks, beiges, Ecru and a pop of blue. I'll post photos of the innards later.
> 
> View attachment 3036233




GP I usually shy away from light colors bc I tend to mess them up, but this doesn't look super light. I've always loved this color but was nervous about it...do you think this pic is fairly accurate of the color irl? I have a custom that I thought was beige but it looks much more pale 
Thanks!
Glad to hear that your family is ok


----------



## tflowers921

Still in Bordeaux but I know how much everyone appreciates a sneaker photo bomb  with my new eyelet chucks


----------



## cheidel

herfyjo said:


> Breaking in my large Planetes tote from the outlet.  I love the way this bag feels, and it's especially nice in the yucky Texas weather.




Lovely......bag twins!!!  Carrying my LLH 2724 Navy, in this yucky Texas weather.


----------



## HesitantShopper

herfyjo said:


> Breaking in my large Planetes tote from the outlet.  I love the way this bag feels, and it's especially nice in the yucky Texas weather.



Very nice!



Glitter_pixie said:


> So glad Texas is getting much needed rain buy sad at the loss of life. I have family in Texas and, thankfully, all is well with them.
> 
> Your Planetes is gorgeous!
> 
> Today I pulled out my lovely Beige MLH 2605 LP.
> It's stuffed with pinks, beiges, Ecru and a pop of blue. I'll post photos of the innards later.
> 
> View attachment 3036233



Love the beige. Sounds like a rainbow inside


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3036314
> 
> Still in Bordeaux but I know how much everyone appreciates a sneaker photo bomb  with my new eyelet chucks



Great color! and cute shoes lol


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> Great color! and cute shoes lol




Thanks HS


----------



## EGBDF

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3036314
> 
> Still in Bordeaux but I know how much everyone appreciates a sneaker photo bomb  with my new eyelet chucks



Nice!!


----------



## tflowers921

EGBDF said:


> Nice!!




Thank you!


----------



## sr1856

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3036314
> 
> Still in Bordeaux but I know how much everyone appreciates a sneaker photo bomb  with my new eyelet chucks


gorgeous color and nice eyelet chucks.


----------



## tflowers921

sr1856 said:


> gorgeous color and nice eyelet chucks.




Thanks so much!


----------



## Esquared72

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3036314
> 
> Still in Bordeaux but I know how much everyone appreciates a sneaker photo bomb  with my new eyelet chucks




I live in Chucks and Vans on the weekend, so I fully endorse sneaker photo bombs. Cool kicks! [emoji41]


----------



## tflowers921

eehlers said:


> I live in Chucks and Vans on the weekend, so I fully endorse sneaker photo bombs. Cool kicks! [emoji41]




Thanks! Me too, I feel most comfortable in chucks  so much so that I'll sneak them in on a weekday [emoji85]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minty went on errands today.... basically these posts will now be entitled Minty went to _____.


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> Minty went on errands today.... basically these posts will now be entitled Minty went to _____.




Lol! She's still pretty! [emoji6]


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> Lol! She's still pretty! [emoji6]



Thank you!


----------



## SofiaC

Toting my gunmetal today.  Complete transformation under different lighting.


----------



## juls12

SofiaC said:


> Toting my gunmetal today.  Complete transformation under different lighting.



Wow it looks like two different bags...


----------



## LuvAllBags

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3036314
> 
> Still in Bordeaux but I know how much everyone appreciates a sneaker photo bomb  with my new eyelet chucks




Love the bag and Chucks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SofiaC said:


> Toting my gunmetal today.  Complete transformation under different lighting.



love it! and your cute poofball! The lighting really changes it's color doesn't it? wow.


----------



## mermaid.braid

Carried my 1899 pale pink Cage yesterday:


----------



## HesitantShopper

mermaid.braid said:


> Carried my 1899 pale pink Cage yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 3037295
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037296



Looks great on you! and that background is ridiculous~  do you mind me asking where you are? wow. Gorgeous.


----------



## juls12

mermaid.braid said:


> Carried my 1899 pale pink Cage yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 3037295
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037296



Great picture  and nice bag too


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> Carried my 1899 pale pink Cage yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037296




Nice views and cute bag!


----------



## pbnjam

SofiaC said:


> Toting my gunmetal today.  Complete transformation under different lighting.




Wow they look completely different. Top one looks like pebble.


----------



## tflowers921

LuvAllBags said:


> Love the bag and Chucks!




Thank you!!!


----------



## tflowers921

In the mood for short handles today!


----------



## IFH

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3037475
> 
> In the mood for short handles today!



Nice...is this color clay?


----------



## IFH

SofiaC said:


> Toting my gunmetal today.  Complete transformation under different lighting.



She is magical...love her!


----------



## tflowers921

IFH said:


> Nice...is this color clay?




Thank you! It's slate!


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3036314
> 
> Still in Bordeaux but I know how much everyone appreciates a sneaker photo bomb  with my new eyelet chucks



We're always ready for these sneaker bombs 





SofiaC said:


> Toting my gunmetal today.  Complete transformation under different lighting.



a delicious bag! 





mermaid.braid said:


> Carried my 1899 pale pink Cage yesterday:
> H]



Everything looks great: the girl, the bag, and the views!




tflowers921 said:


> Thank you! It's slate!



Slate is great!
Clay is nice too!
I am currently using my Clay as my grocery bag. In the fall, I usually like to use my Slate as the grocery bag.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SmokieDragon

mermaid.braid said:


> Carried my 1899 pale pink Cage yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 3037295
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037296



The bag and the view go really well together... Be Happy and happiness indeed


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying my small black neo with my white Snoopy


----------



## herfyjo

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my small black neo with my white Snoopy
> 
> View attachment 3037577



So cute.  I'm adding this one to my wish list!


----------



## pbnjam

herfyjo said:


> So cute.  I'm adding this one to my wish list!



Thank you Herfyjo.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my small black neo with my white Snoopy
> 
> View attachment 3037577




I wouldnt mind having both 
didja use protectant on the fob? I noticed that my cream leather fob getting slightly dirty and cleaning it didnt help.

today - white metal and pink fou

I saw so many women with white bags today. Must be in the air.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> I wouldnt mind having both
> didja use protectant on the fob? I noticed that my cream leather fob getting slightly dirty and cleaning it didnt help.
> 
> today - white metal and pink fou
> 
> I saw so many women with white bags today. Must be in the air.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thanks.  I didn't have the chance to spray it yet. But I will do that soon since the fob is sold out! 

White metal is very pretty and still so white! I like your foulonne too. It's too bad only duck blue is on sale.  I just got a duck blue foulonne cosmetic pouch.


----------



## mermaid.braid

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great on you! and that background is ridiculous~  do you mind me asking where you are? wow. Gorgeous.





juls12 said:


> Great picture  and nice bag too





pbnjam said:


> Nice views and cute bag!





seton said:


> Everything looks great: the girl, the bag, and the views!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





SmokieDragon said:


> The bag and the view go really well together... Be Happy and happiness indeed



 everyone! @HesitantShopper: not at all, this is atop the castle overlooking the lake in Bled, Slovenia


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> GP I usually shy away from light colors bc I tend to mess them up, but this doesn't look super light. I've always loved this color but was nervous about it...do you think this pic is fairly accurate of the color irl? I have a custom that I thought was beige but it looks much more pale
> Thanks!
> Glad to hear that your family is ok



I think the true color is lighter. I'll post a better photo in "What's inside...."





tflowers921 said:


> Still in Bordeaux but I know how much everyone appreciates a sneaker photo bomb  with my new eyelet chucks




Luv the Bordeaux sneaker shot!




HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the beige. Sounds like a rainbow inside







HesitantShopper said:


> Minty went on errands today.... basically these posts will now be entitled Minty went to _____.



Don't make me pull out my Menthe/Minty too! I tell myself it's a winter neutral but now after enjoying yours, I'm thinkin' I may wear it waaay sooner.





SofiaC said:


> Toting my gunmetal today.  Complete transformation under different lighting.



Like two beautiful bags in one!





mermaid.braid said:


> Carried my 1899 pale pink Cage yesterday:



You're so beautiful! Fantastic photos!





tflowers921 said:


> In the mood for short handles today!



Very nice!





pbnjam said:


> Carrying my small black neo with my white Snoopy




Super cute!



seton said:


> today - white metal and pink fou
> 
> I saw so many women with white bags today. Must be in the air.




Oh I love this and My Kitty!


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> You're so beautiful! Fantastic photos!



Thank you GP!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3037475
> 
> In the mood for short handles today!



Nice!



pbnjam said:


> Carrying my small black neo with my white Snoopy
> 
> View attachment 3037577



so cute, adore the snoopy! I snagged a wristlet from the current line.



seton said:


> I wouldnt mind having both
> didja use protectant on the fob? I noticed that my cream leather fob getting slightly dirty and cleaning it didnt help.
> 
> today - white metal and pink fou
> 
> I saw so many women with white bags today. Must be in the air.



so fresh! and daring lol no white bags for me.



mermaid.braid said:


> everyone! @HesitantShopper: not at all, this is atop the castle overlooking the lake in Bled, Slovenia



Thank you! well it's truly beautiful there.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Don't make me pull out my Menthe/Minty too! I tell myself it's a winter neutral but now after enjoying yours, I'm thinkin' I may wear it waaay sooner.




oh i will! do it.. do it! lol It's IMO year round.. a little on the darker side sure, for summer but it's still lighter than say navy or black... i'd love to have a light summer one but the selection here is very limited... still haven't made it to first actual the LC store. :shame:


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Thanks.  I didn't have the chance to spray it yet. But I will do that soon since the fob is sold out!
> 
> White metal is very pretty and still so white! I like your foulonne too. It's too bad only duck blue is on sale.  I just got a duck blue foulonne cosmetic pouch.




Well, ur pair of snoopy fobs are amazin'

as for my metal, that was only the third time i carried it so hope it's still white, lol.
I figured that duck blu would be rested to make way for the new blu fou. 
LC loves teal but unfortunately, i have a hard time with it cause of my skintone.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I wouldnt mind having both
> didja use protectant on the fob? I noticed that my cream leather fob getting slightly dirty and cleaning it didnt help.
> 
> today - white metal and pink fou
> 
> I saw so many women with white bags today. Must be in the air.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Gorgeous LM, and the fob is very cute!!!!


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Toting my gunmetal today.  Complete transformation under different lighting.


Lovely color, and a gorgeous Cuir!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> In the mood for short handles today!




Slate, in short handles never stops mesmerising me. 






pbnjam said:


> Carrying my small black neo with my white Snoopy



Cute! Do you find the small Neo a good size? I originally wanted a small but decided medium will fit better for adhoc stuff but the small size looks so handy as well. Urgggg, just can't get it out of my mind. 




seton said:


> I saw so many women with white bags today.]



White bags just had their chic factor with them and yours look as good as brand new. &#128077;


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cute! Do you find the small Neo a good size? I originally wanted a small but decided medium will fit better for adhoc stuff but the small size looks so handy as well. Urgggg, just can't get it out of my mind.


 
Do you have a small LP cuir? It's the same size as the small neo. When I go to work, I don't carry a lot. The small size holds my ipad, makeup pouch, card case, wristlet, small umbrella, wallet, and keys. I don't like to fill my bag to the brim but it can hold prob another bottle of water. But if you had a small jacket or if you are going shopping, then it probably won't be able to hold anymore.


I would use the medium if I had some paperwork to bring to work or going to the gym esp on a work day. I find use for both sizes.  Sometimes I prefer a certain size depending on the color and material. Like for LP cuir, I like the look of a medium size because the leather looks slouchier. For neo, I like the look of the smaller size because the shape is cuter and classier? ...Sorry for ramble... you should just get it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Do you have a small LP cuir? It's the same size as the small neo. When I go to work, I don't carry a lot. The small size holds my ipad, makeup pouch, card case, wristlet, small umbrella, wallet, and keys. I don't like to fill my bag to the brim but it can hold prob another bottle of water. But if you had a small jacket or if you are going shopping, then it probably won't be able to hold anymore.
> 
> 
> I would use the medium if I had some paperwork to bring to work or going to the gym esp on a work day. I find use for both sizes.  Sometimes I prefer a certain size depending on the color and material. Like for LP cuir, I like the look of a medium size because the leather looks slouchier. For neo, I like the look of the smaller size because the shape is cuter and classier? ...Sorry for ramble... you should just get it.



Definitely not rambling, it helps to hear about user experience even though I have seen both sizes on irl. Practicality always rules over my heart at times when I am in the boutique, especially when I cannot possibly put in my things and see the end look. Haha! 

My small Cherry Red Cuir is on its way to me but I borrowed my Mum's small Mocha to fit in the things I usually bring and it fits everything except my jacket. I can squeeze in a scarf but it looks packed too. Thankfully a small water bottle is able to fit in. I have not tried on the medium Cuir before. I probably should. I know what you mean with the material of the bag and the end look when they are filled. The small Neo looks so cute whereas the medium Neo is so practical. I went for the medium Neo in Navy, loved it so much that I bought another one in Bilberry..Heee, maybe Opera in a small Neo for Autumn will put me out of my misery? &#128514;


----------



## tflowers921

Need opinions my LC friends: I'm going to LC herald square in a couple of days to pick up my early birthday present and I'm torn: 1899 in bilberry or black neo??? TIA!!!


----------



## Esquared72

tflowers921 said:


> Need opinions my LC friends: I'm going to LC herald square in a couple of days to pick up my early birthday present and I'm torn: 1899 in bilberry or black neo??? TIA!!!




I have the 1899 in Bilberry and love it. Have had it for about six years - it's seen much love and use (and a even some abuse) and just keeps chugging along. And I always get tons of compliments on the color when I carry it. So I vote Bilberry!


----------



## tflowers921

eehlers said:


> I have the 1899 in Bilberry and love it. Have had it for about six years - it's seen much love and use (and a even some abuse) and just keeps chugging along. And I always get tons of compliments on the color when I carry it. So I vote Bilberry!




I'm very much leaning that way, thanks eehlers! Do you find it goes well with most colors? I usually wear black, grey, and pops of pink and my burgundy & slate just don't work with pink


----------



## Inferknight

I'm using my new Small Neo Tote in Hortensia for 50% off at my local boutique! I'm seriously considering going back to pick up another in a different color! ETA: It is my first MIF Longchamp! Loved the SA at my boutique!


----------



## tflowers921

Inferknight said:


> I'm using my new Small Neo Tote in Hortensia for 50% off at my local boutique! I'm seriously considering going back to pick up another in a different color! ETA: It is my first MIF Longchamp! Loved the SA at my boutique!




Amazing deal, beautiful bag


----------



## Esquared72

tflowers921 said:


> I'm very much leaning that way, thanks eehlers! Do you find it goes well with most colors? I usually wear black, grey, and pops of pink and my burgundy & slate just don't work with pink



I think Bilberry functions well as a neutral.  I have it both in the 1899 and in a Cuir and wear both with pretty much anything.  Wouldn't hesitate to wear it with pink, and it looks great with black and gray!


----------



## herfyjo

inferknight said:


> i'm using my new small neo tote in hortensia for 50% off at my local boutique! I'm seriously considering going back to pick up another in a different color! Eta: It is my first mif longchamp! Loved the sa at my boutique!



adorable!!!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tflowers921 said:


> I'm very much leaning that way, thanks eehlers! Do you find it goes well with most colors? I usually wear black, grey, and pops of pink and my burgundy & slate just don't work with pink




Also chiming in here...I think Bilberry goes with almost everything. I wear my SOL 1621 Bilberry with anything except red. Deep dark purples function surprisingly well as neutral.


----------



## tflowers921

eehlers said:


> I think Bilberry functions well as a neutral.  I have it both in the 1899 and in a Cuir and wear both with pretty much anything.  Wouldn't hesitate to wear it with pink, and it looks great with black and gray!







LuvAllBags said:


> Also chiming in here...I think Bilberry goes with almost everything. I wear my SOL 1621 Bilberry with anything except red. Deep dark purples function surprisingly well as neutral.




Thank you for the info! I think my mind is made up


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Been carrying my Navy 1899 LLH LP for a couple of days now.


----------



## pbnjam

Inferknight said:


> I'm using my new Small Neo Tote in Hortensia for 50% off at my local boutique! I'm seriously considering going back to pick up another in a different color! ETA: It is my first MIF Longchamp! Loved the SA at my boutique!


Cute color! And ...twins! Tho mine is not MIF but still love it.


Glitter_pixie said:


> Been carrying my Navy 1899 LLH LP for a couple of days now.
> 
> View attachment 3041202


Aww love your charm against navy! You're a proud mom.


----------



## Esquared72

My newest LP arrived today and I've already loaded it up.  Stepping out of my neutral safety zone with Green! I love it - such a cheerful color for Summer. 
View attachment 3041209


----------



## herfyjo

eehlers said:


> My newest LP arrived today and I've already loaded it up.  Stepping out of my neutral safety zone with Green! I love it - such a cheerful color for Summer.
> View attachment 3041209



That green looks so much cuter than on the websites.  I'm jealous.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Esquared72

herfyjo said:


> That green looks so much cuter than on the websites.  I'm jealous.  Enjoy it!




Thank you! Reminds me of lime sherbet. [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> 1899 in bilberry or black neo?



I vote for Bilberry and yes, it goes so well with pink. 




Inferknight said:


> I'm using my new Small Neo Tote in Hortensia!



Congrats! Lovely bag and 50% is an awesome deal!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Been carrying my Navy 1899 LLH LP for a couple of days now.]



Love Navy and very interesting that it looks very dark in your pic. I love chameleon colors like this.



eehlers said:


> Thank you! Reminds me of lime sherbet.



Lovely! I must say I prefer your pic to the stock pics.


----------



## tflowers921

eehlers said:


> My newest LP arrived today and I've already loaded it up.  Stepping out of my neutral safety zone with Green! I love it - such a cheerful color for Summer.
> View attachment 3041209




Aw it came!!! Congrats, very pretty!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Inferknight said:


> I'm using my new Small Neo Tote in Hortensia for 50% off at my local boutique! I'm seriously considering going back to pick up another in a different color! ETA: It is my first MIF Longchamp! Loved the SA at my boutique!




What a delightful color and at a great price!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Aww love your charm against navy! You're a proud mom.




Thanks! I'm def a proud mom! : )



eehlers said:


> My newest LP arrived today and I've already loaded it up.  Stepping out of my neutral safety zone with Green! I love it - such a cheerful color for Summer.




Yah for you! That color is truly spring/summer.



frenziedhandbag said:


> Love Navy and very interesting that it looks very dark in your pic. I love chameleon colors like this.




I love the way it looks in this photo. I was at a DIY store and I think the lighting made the color of the Navy look very rich.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Inferknight said:


> I'm using my new Small Neo Tote in Hortensia for 50% off at my local boutique! I'm seriously considering going back to pick up another in a different color! ETA: It is my first MIF Longchamp! Loved the SA at my boutique!



super cute! and what a great price.



Glitter_pixie said:


> Been carrying my Navy 1899 LLH LP for a couple of days now.
> 
> View attachment 3041202



Love LP in navy, so classic looking!



eehlers said:


> My newest LP arrived today and I've already loaded it up.  Stepping out of my neutral safety zone with Green! I love it - such a cheerful color for Summer.
> View attachment 3041209



I wuv the green!


----------



## MahoganyQT

eehlers said:


> My newest LP arrived today and I've already loaded it up.  Stepping out of my neutral safety zone with Green! I love it - such a cheerful color for Summer.
> View attachment 3041209




Very pretty color! Congrats!


----------



## juls12

eehlers said:


> My newest LP arrived today and I've already loaded it up.  Stepping out of my neutral safety zone with Green! I love it - such a cheerful color for Summer.
> View attachment 3041209



Wow that colour looks great. It looks so much lighter on the website. I feel LC doesn't do a great job on showing the colours online. I would have never thought this looks so nice. Enjoy!


----------



## SofiaC

juls12 said:


> Wow it looks like two different bags...



Yes, it does.



HesitantShopper said:


> love it! and your cute poofball! The lighting really changes it's color doesn't it? wow.



TQ HS.



pbnjam said:


> Wow they look completely different. Top one looks like pebble.



I know right.  



IFH said:


> She is magical...love her!





cheidel said:


> Lovely color, and a gorgeous Cuir!!!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Like two beautiful bags in one!



TQ IFH, cheidel n Gp.


----------



## IFH

Out for lunch with her today...Miss Coral.   Love her so much!


----------



## SofiaC

Inferknight said:


> I'm using my new Small Neo Tote in Hortensia for 50% off at my local boutique! I'm seriously considering going back to pick up another in a different color! ETA: It is my first MIF Longchamp! Loved the SA at my boutique!



Lovely colour. 



pbnjam said:


> Carrying my small black neo with my white Snoopy
> 
> View attachment 3037577



Really nice.. they complement  one another.



seton said:


> I wouldnt mind having both
> didja use protectant on the fob? I noticed that my cream leather fob getting slightly dirty and cleaning it didnt help.
> 
> today - white metal and pink fou
> 
> I saw so many women with white bags today. Must be in the air.



Ooh.. white is so classy. And that pink fou is a match for her.



mermaid.braid said:


> Carried my 1899 pale pink Cage yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 3037295
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037296



U look good w pink cage. 



EGBDF said:


> small navy neo today



Another beauty in yr collection of navys.


----------



## MahoganyQT

IFH said:


> Out for lunch with her today...Miss Coral.   Love her so much!




So pretty! All of the spring colors look better in our forum pictures than the retail sites


----------



## IFH

MahoganyQT said:


> So pretty! All of the spring colors look better in our forum pictures than the retail sites



Thank you.  Her true color is a little more orange and not too bright.  I like it this way when I need a pop of color that is not too much


----------



## HesitantShopper

IFH said:


> Out for lunch with her today...Miss Coral.   Love her so much!



Miss Coral is so pretty!


----------



## herfyjo

MahoganyQT said:


> So pretty! All of the spring colors look better in our forum pictures than the retail sites



Agreed!  I've really avoided the spring colors this year.  Even the blue is so much nicer in person.  I'm tempted to go back and get a straggler green or coral from Bloomies or the LC site.

I was so excited about pebble but website pics look so blah.  I'm hoping it looks better IRL.


----------



## pbnjam

IFH said:


> Out for lunch with her today...Miss Coral.   Love her so much!




Such a pretty color!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Inferknight said:


> I'm using my new Small Neo Tote in Hortensia for 50% off at my local boutique! I'm seriously considering going back to pick up another in a different color! ETA: It is my first MIF Longchamp! Loved the SA at my boutique!



I love it!


----------



## pbnjam

Today with LP Bang


----------



## tflowers921

pbnjam said:


> Today with LP Bang
> 
> View attachment 3042038




Love this so much!!!


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> Love this so much!!!



Thank you tflowers!


----------



## WestingerMom

pbnjam said:


> Today with LP Bang
> 
> View attachment 3042038


That is so cool!  I knew about the pouch, but didn't know they made an LP too.


----------



## pbnjam

WestingerMom said:


> That is so cool!  I knew about the pouch, but didn't know they made an LP too.



Thanks! I think so too. It came out in a 1899, 1623 and pouch. It might still be available but not in US.


----------



## LvoemyLV

I'm not sure where to ask this, but does long champ do any hot stamping or monogramming other than the personalized with the stripe? I saw neiman Marcus does but not sure how that looks


----------



## tflowers921

LvoemyLV said:


> I'm not sure where to ask this, but does long champ do any hot stamping or monogramming other than the personalized with the stripe? I saw neiman Marcus does but not sure how that looks




On the custom le pliage you can get a monogram either embroidered on the nylon or embossed on the leather. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Not sure why the embossing looks off center here, it comes perfectly straight irl


----------



## LvoemyLV

tflowers921 said:


> On the custom le pliage you can get a monogram either embroidered on the nylon or embossed on the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042223
> 
> Not sure why the embossing looks off center here, it comes perfectly straight irl




Thanks   would it be strange to get the same color for stripe as the rest of the bag? I really would like an all grey bag. Wish that I cold just get the plain gunmetal with just the embossing lol


----------



## herfyjo

LvoemyLV said:


> Thanks   would it be strange to get the same color for stripe as the rest of the bag? I really would like an all grey bag. Wish that I cold just get the plain gunmetal with just the embossing lol



I swear I saw someone on youtube who did just that.  Get what makes you happy!


----------



## tflowers921

LvoemyLV said:


> Thanks   would it be strange to get the same color for stripe as the rest of the bag? I really would like an all grey bag. Wish that I cold just get the plain gunmetal with just the embossing lol






Nope I did!!! lol
Sands Point will emboss the leather on any LP


----------



## tflowers921

Neiman Marcus does it on certain LP, but monogram only not embossing


----------



## LvoemyLV

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3042276
> 
> Nope I did!!! lol
> Sands Point will emboss the leather on any LP




That looks nice! Do you like the embossing better than embroidery?


----------



## tflowers921

I really like the simplicity of the embossing, and it's a bit more subtle. The embroidery really stands out.


----------



## LvoemyLV

tflowers921 said:


> I really like the simplicity of the embossing, and it's a bit more subtle. The embroidery really stands out.




That's what I was thinking, too. Thank you very much for all your help. I'm new to longchamp lol.


----------



## tflowers921

LvoemyLV said:


> That's what I was thinking, too. Thank you very much for all your help. I'm new to longchamp lol.




No problem! Welcome to the club, Longchamp is the best


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Today with LP Bang
> 
> View attachment 3042038



Love the fob!


----------



## LuvAllBags

IFH said:


> Out for lunch with her today...Miss Coral.   Love her so much!




Beautiful color!


----------



## cheidel

Inferknight said:


> I'm using my new Small Neo Tote in Hortensia for 50% off at my local boutique! I'm seriously considering going back to pick up another in a different color! ETA: It is my first MIF Longchamp! Loved the SA at my boutique!


Congrats on a great sale, and the color is gorgeous!  You should pick up another for that price!!!


----------



## mermaid.braid

SofiaC said:


> U look good w pink cage.



Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> Love the fob!


 Thanks HS.


----------



## tflowers921

Brand new (purchased an hour ago) bilberry 1899 fresh from Herald Square!


----------



## tristaeliseh

eehlers said:


> My newest LP arrived today and I've already loaded it up.  Stepping out of my neutral safety zone with Green! I love it - such a cheerful color for Summer.
> View attachment 3041209


That color is gorgeous!


----------



## sr1856

pbnjam said:


> Today with LP Bang
> 
> View attachment 3042038


love the bag and nice charm


----------



## mermaid.braid

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3043107
> 
> Brand new (purchased an hour ago) bilberry 1899 fresh from Herald Square!



Yay! Bilberry is definitely a must-own LP color. Your photo makes it look so glowy!


----------



## Inferknight

Both of these beauties today.  

Small Neo in Hortensia
Large LLH in Billberry


----------



## tflowers921

mermaid.braid said:


> Yay! Bilberry is definitely a must-own LP color. Your photo makes it look so glowy!




Thanks so much, I kept debating it & im so happy I got one!!!


----------



## tflowers921

Inferknight said:


> Both of these beauties today.
> 
> 
> 
> Small Neo in Hortensia
> 
> Large LLH in Billberry




Twins!!!


----------



## juls12

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3043107
> 
> Brand new (purchased an hour ago) bilberry 1899 fresh from Herald Square!



Yay congrats  That was my first LP and every time I use it I admire the beautiful colour.


----------



## Inferknight

tflowers921 said:


> Twins!!!



LLH Bilberry was my first Longchamp ages ago.  I'm glad you got yours! I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## tflowers921

Inferknight said:


> LLH Bilberry was my first Longchamp ages ago.  I'm glad you got yours! I'm sure you'll love it.







juls12 said:


> Yay congrats  That was my first LP and every time I use it I admire the beautiful colour.




Thanks so much! I stared at it all day, such a beautiful color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3043107
> 
> Brand new (purchased an hour ago) bilberry 1899 fresh from Herald Square!




It looks so stunning! It glows in that lighting.


----------



## pbnjam

sr1856 said:


> love the bag and nice charm




Thanks sr1856!


----------



## SofiaC

pbnjam said:


> Today with LP Bang
> 
> View attachment 3042038



Flower fob is ideal for your Bang. 



Inferknight said:


> Both of these beauties today.
> 
> Small Neo in Hortensia
> Large LLH in Billberry



Lovely pairing of colours.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Today with LP Bang







tflowers921 said:


> Brand new (purchased an hour ago) bilberry 1899 fresh from Herald Square!







Inferknight said:


> Both of these beauties today.
> 
> 
> 
> Small Neo in Hortensia
> 
> Large LLH in Billberry




All these lovely bags! Each one is a standout beauty!


----------



## Inferknight

SofiaC said:


> Flower fob is ideal for your Bang.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pairing of colours.



Thank you! I should have included an OOTD too because I was wearing a white peplum top, pinkish purple pants, and my nails are dark purple. It was a great day.


----------



## tflowers921

Thank you all for the bilberry love & for helping me decide, it's the perfect choice for me


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3043107
> 
> Brand new (purchased an hour ago) bilberry 1899 fresh from Herald Square!





Inferknight said:


> Both of these beauties today.
> 
> Small Neo in Hortensia
> Large LLH in Billberry



Bilberry 
Well deserving of its Classic category.


Still going around in Lilac.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Still going around in Lilac.



WOW!!! Lovely!! Love how all the accessories complement the bag - perfection!


----------



## WestingerMom

seton said:


> Bilberry
> Well deserving of its Classic category.
> 
> 
> Still going around in Lilac.


I'm so jealous!  I love all things purple and really wish LC would bring this color back.  Your La Durée charm matches perfectly too!


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> Bilberry
> Well deserving of its Classic category.
> 
> 
> Still going around in Lilac.



Beautiful combo!


----------



## Esquared72

Gunmetal today (with my favorite Marc Jacobs wallet)
View attachment 3044159


----------



## herfyjo

seton said:


> Bilberry
> Well deserving of its Classic category.
> 
> 
> Still going around in Lilac.




This color is luminous, especially the way it's styled.


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3043107
> 
> Brand new (purchased an hour ago) bilberry 1899 fresh from Herald Square!


Beautiful......the next color on my wish list!!!  Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

Inferknight said:


> Both of these beauties today.
> 
> Small Neo in Hortensia
> Large LLH in Billberry


Both are lovely, especially that 2724 Bilberry!!!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Beautiful......the next color on my wish list!!!  Congrats and enjoy!!!




I debating it for so long & now I don't know why, I love it! Thanks cheidel!


----------



## pmburk

My Le Pliage


----------



## seton

Thank you all for the lilac love 




WestingerMom said:


> I'm so jealous!  I love all things purple and really wish LC would bring this color back.  Your La Durée charm matches perfectly too!




I am sure they will bring it back one day 

Check out fig 
I did comparison to lilac in color comparison thread.

and speaking of laduree, nyc got in the mademoiselle key charm finally. i got mine and it's the best one yet


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Thank you all for the lilac love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they will bring it back one day
> 
> Check out fig
> I did comparison to lilac in color comparison thread.
> 
> and speaking of laduree, nyc got in the mademoiselle key charm finally. i got mine and it's the best one yet



That's adorable!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> Thank you all for the lilac love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they will bring it back one day
> 
> Check out fig
> I did comparison to lilac in color comparison thread.
> 
> and speaking of laduree, nyc got in the mademoiselle key charm finally. i got mine and it's the best one yet




This is a great charm...must visit Laduree on my next trip!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Thank you all for the lilac love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they will bring it back one day
> 
> Check out fig
> I did comparison to lilac in color comparison thread.
> 
> and speaking of laduree, nyc got in the mademoiselle key charm finally. i got mine and it's the best one yet




I got this charm today too.  Oh it will go well with a Pebble LPC!


----------



## WestingerMom

seton said:


> Thank you all for the lilac love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they will bring it back one day
> 
> Check out fig
> I did comparison to lilac in color comparison thread.
> 
> and speaking of laduree, nyc got in the mademoiselle key charm finally. i got mine and it's the best one yet


I saw that, and am planning to get one in fig.  Can't wait!
As for the La Durée charm, i'm pretty far from NYC.  Do you know if it can be found anywhere on line?


----------



## MahoganyQT

seton said:


> Bilberry
> Well deserving of its Classic category.
> 
> 
> Still going around in Lilac.




Wow! Lilac is so pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3043107
> 
> Brand new (purchased an hour ago) bilberry 1899 fresh from Herald Square!



what a shimmer ! lovely!


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Bilberry
> Well deserving of its Classic category.
> 
> 
> Still going around in Lilac.



what a great color! 



eehlers said:


> Gunmetal today (with my favorite Marc Jacobs wallet)
> View attachment 3044159




nice, great wallet! love the front pockets.


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Thank you all for the lilac love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they will bring it back one day
> 
> Check out fig
> I did comparison to lilac in color comparison thread.
> 
> and speaking of laduree, nyc got in the mademoiselle key charm finally. i got mine and it's the best one yet



what a pretty charm!



pmburk said:


> My Le Pliage



very nice!


----------



## reactorberg

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3043107
> 
> Brand new (purchased an hour ago) bilberry 1899 fresh from Herald Square!


hi is that a Medium size?
is there a LH in medum size?
i'm debating between Neo and LH (i hope there's a medium) and SH medium
thanks to help..


----------



## tflowers921

reactorberg said:


> hi is that a Medium size?
> 
> is there a LH in medum size?
> 
> i'm debating between Neo and LH (i hope there's a medium) and SH medium
> 
> thanks to help..




Hi! This is a large long handle, there is a long handle medium and a short handle medium. The short handle medium that is about the size of the large long handle. The neo comes in large tote, also comes in medium & small. Both those sizes are short handle with a long strap.


----------



## reactorberg

tflowers921 said:


> Hi! This is a large long handle, there is a long handle medium and a short handle medium. The short handle medium that is about the size of the large long handle. The neo comes in large tote, also comes in medium & small. Both those sizes are short handle with a long strap.


thanks for your quick reply 

can't decide bet LH and SH


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> Thank you all for the lilac love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they will bring it back one day
> 
> Check out fig
> I did comparison to lilac in color comparison thread.
> 
> and speaking of laduree, nyc got in the mademoiselle key charm finally. i got mine and it's the best one yet



Ladurée twins!  I liked this color scheme the best out of the mademoiselle ones too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Meeting girlfriends for dinner and there really isn't much to bring. Le Cuir Mini Crossbody in Vermillion.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Gunmetal today (with my favorite Marc Jacobs wallet)




Beautiful!




pmburk said:


> My Le Pliage




A classic beauty! 






seton said:


> Thank you all for the lilac love
> and speaking of laduree, nyc got in the mademoiselle key charm finally. i got mine and it's the best one yet



Love the Lilac and that Laduree keychain is a must-have!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Still going around in Lilac.



...and still loving it! 

I almost bought that color in the Gucci wallet but went with the burgundy.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> Gunmetal today (with my favorite Marc Jacobs wallet)



Great combo. One of my favorite wallets is a Marc Jacobs. That leather is just gorgeous!



pmburk said:


> My Le Pliage



Lovely! 



seton said:


> and speaking of laduree, nyc got in the mademoiselle key charm finally. i got mine and it's the best one yet



Oh that's its name. I didn't really pay attention when I got mine. I just thought, Poodle Lady! It's so pretty. I love it. They had a lot charms in stock a couple of weeks ago.



frenziedhandbag said:


> Meeting girlfriends for dinner and there really isn't much to bring. Le Cuir Mini Crossbody in Vermillion.



Oh, that makes my heart beat! Love the whole look.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Meeting girlfriends for dinner and there really isn't much to bring. Le Cuir Mini Crossbody in Vermillion.



Perfect bag when you only need a few things in it! I hope you had a good time.


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Meeting girlfriends for dinner and there really isn't much to bring. Le Cuir Mini Crossbody in Vermillion.



Love seeing this! Such a carefree bag; I find myself using mine more and more. I'm considering getting another 
Would you share what you carry inside? From your photo the bag doesn't look stuffed at all.


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> This is a great charm...must visit Laduree on my next trip!



dont wait too long. it's LE and once the stock is gone, it's gone.





pbnjam said:


> I got this charm today too.  Oh it will go well with a Pebble LPC!




brilliant! I use it with my argile and black 1899s.
speaking of argile, I must go by with my argile quadri wallet and compare it with the pebble quadri




WestingerMom said:


> I saw that, and am planning to get one in fig.  Can't wait!
> As for the La Durée charm, i'm pretty far from NYC.  Do you know if it can be found anywhere on line?



not offically but I heard that some of the japanese sellers on ebay sell the authentic





frenziedhandbag said:


> Meeting girlfriends for dinner and there really isn't much to bring. Le Cuir Mini Crossbody in Vermillion.



You are as petite cute as ever! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh, that makes my heart beat! Love the whole look.



Oh thank you GP! It is so sweet of you! I so love the mini Cuir crossbody! Might need it in Pebble too. 



EGBDF said:


> Perfect bag when you only need a few things in it! I hope you had a good time.



Indeed! The perfect little but not so little bag. A little too much Japanese food and a little too much Sake but splendid time with the girls and TGIF here in Singapore.




mermaid.braid said:


> Love seeing this! Such a carefree bag; I find myself using mine more and more. I'm considering getting another
> Would you share what you carry inside? From your photo the bag doesn't look stuffed at all.



I'm considering another in Pebble too. Such a fun bag to use and halfway outside, I adjusted the strap to make it a shoulder bag as I was a tad worried of dye transfer from my dark jeans. 

You are right in that its pretty empty. Just a card case, tissues, key pouch and phone. Plenty of room left over. I can still fit in an umbrella if I want to.



seton said:


> You are as petite cute as ever!]



LOL! and she definitely needs another cutie-pie companion. Such a breeze to use.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Meeting girlfriends for dinner and there really isn't much to bring. Le Cuir Mini Crossbody in Vermillion.



Very cute! Love it with your matching shoes!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Very cute! Love it with your matching shoes!



Thank you! Not an exact match but I will be over the moon if the Cuir comes in a burgundy/dark berry shade (exact color of my sneakers) and I will be sure to buy one. Heee... you will too, right? &#128522;


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can still fit in an umbrella if I want to.



An umbrella?? WOW!!! I must check this bag out next time. I've always given it a pass, never even touched it, LOL!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> An umbrella?? WOW!!! I must check this bag out next time. I've always given it a pass, never even touched it, LOL!



Yes! A compact one and my Raybans in its case if I am not carrying my usual wallet. It actually looks far more roomier than its actual size. I like the adjustable strap (has to be knotted inside the bag) but at least no worries about it being too long or too short. Highly recommend it and the zipper is behind the bag and against you so makes this a very secure bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> and speaking of laduree, nyc got in the mademoiselle key charm finally. i got mine and it's the best one yet



Beautiful!!! Love the poodle!


----------



## WestingerMom

seton said:


> Thank you all for the lilac love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they will bring it back one day
> 
> Check out fig
> I did comparison to lilac in color comparison thread.
> 
> and speaking of laduree, nyc got in the mademoiselle key charm finally. i got mine and it's the best one yet



Just ordered one from Amazon.  I think I got the last one in the color scheme I chose. It should be here Tuesday!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I've been carrying Hortensia MSH for two days. It's not raining today so I added the pink fur ball charm for a little pa-zazz!


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh thank you GP! It is so sweet of you! I so love the mini Cuir crossbody! Might need it in Pebble too.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed! The perfect little but not so little bag. A little too much Japanese food and a little too much Sake but splendid time with the girls and TGIF here in Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering another in Pebble too. Such a fun bag to use and halfway outside, I adjusted the strap to make it a shoulder bag as I was a tad worried of dye transfer from my dark jeans.
> 
> You are right in that its pretty empty. Just a card case, tissues, key pouch and phone. Plenty of room left over. I can still fit in an umbrella if I want to.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! and she definitely needs another cutie-pie companion. Such a breeze to use.



Mmm, Japanese food  This is definitely the perfect little bag for a casual night out; I love being hands-free. Hehe, if I didn't include my LeSportsac 3-zip that houses all my Invisalign stuff, mine would be pretty empty as well. I can see myself getting more than just one other one, if the right colors come along!


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've been carrying Hortensia MSH for two days. It's not raining today so I added the pink fur ball charm for a little pa-zazz!
> 
> View attachment 3045369



Lovely combo! The fur ball looks so soft and cuddly


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've been carrying Hortensia MSH for two days. It's not raining today so I added the pink fur ball charm for a little pa-zazz!
> 
> View attachment 3045369


So pretty! Love light pink charm against hortensia.


----------



## juls12

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've been carrying Hortensia MSH for two days. It's not raining today so I added the pink fur ball charm for a little pa-zazz!
> 
> View attachment 3045369



I love this colour. I hope it comes out again.


----------



## WestingerMom

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've been carrying Hortensia MSH for two days. It's not raining today so I added the pink fur ball charm for a little pa-zazz!
> 
> View attachment 3045369


Im not really a "pink" person, but I got this one last month and love it!  It really seems to have a chameleon effect.


----------



## WestingerMom

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3043107
> 
> Brand new (purchased an hour ago) bilberry 1899 fresh from Herald Square!


This was my first LP too, being a purple girl. I adore this color, and how it changes in different lights.  I really think you could get away with using this one all year long!  Enjoy.


----------



## herfyjo

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've been carrying Hortensia MSH for two days. It's not raining today so I added the pink fur ball charm for a little pa-zazz!
> 
> View attachment 3045369



I've never seen this color before.  It's gorgeous.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've been carrying Hortensia MSH




My favourite pink! love that fur ball too!




mermaid.braid said:


> Mmm, Japanese food. I can see myself getting more than just one other one, if the right colors come along!



I am a fan of Jap food and culture! I know you love red... which other colors will you like for your next?


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've been carrying Hortensia MSH for two days. It's not raining today so I added the pink fur ball charm for a little pa-zazz!
> 
> View attachment 3045369




Gorgeous as always GP!


----------



## tflowers921

WestingerMom said:


> This was my first LP too, being a purple girl. I adore this color, and how it changes in different lights.  I really think you could get away with using this one all year long!  Enjoy.




Thank you! It's really lovely. I love slate too bc it always looks different. I think I'll be staying in this one for a while!


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am a fan of Jap food and culture! I know you love red... which other colors will you like for your next?



For my next LPC mini I'm thinking Malabar. I love pinks too, particularly the ones that are more warm-toned.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> For my next LPC mini I'm thinking Malabar. I love pinks too, particularly the ones that are more warm-toned.



Me too! I heart these pinks too. &#128522;


----------



## catinthesky

Carrying pink Sarah Morris today


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> Lovely combo! The fur ball looks so soft and cuddly







pbnjam said:


> So pretty! Love light pink charm against hortensia.







juls12 said:


> I love this colour. I hope it comes out again.







WestingerMom said:


> Im not really a "pink" person, but I got this one last month and love it!  It really seems to have a chameleon effect.







herfyjo said:


> I've never seen this color before.  It's gorgeous.







frenziedhandbag said:


> My favourite pink! love that fur ball too!







tflowers921 said:


> Gorgeous as always GP!




Thanks everyone! The MSH is fun to carry. It has such a feeling of sophistication no matter its color.



mermaid.braid said:


> For my next LPC mini I'm thinking Malabar. I love pinks too, particularly the ones that are more warm-toned.




You'll love it! I have the Malabar LPC in the small and the color is so warm.



catinthesky said:


> Carrying pink Sarah Morris today




Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catinthesky said:


> Carrying pink Sarah Morris today ]



Gorgeous! Love the contrast of the black handles against the pink. &#128151;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Out with the Medium Navy Neo for this evening's dinner with family.

Increasingly in love with the Neo line; the sheen of the material, lightweight, versatility as a shoulder bag vs handcarried. Eyeing the next in Opera. &#128540;

*I thought to share this. Besides bags, I also love food, especially Japanese cusine. Imagine my delight to try this VEGETARIAN Salmon sashimi!!! It tastes just like the real thing! Made of green beans. Yumz!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out with the Medium Navy Neo for this evening's dinner with family.
> 
> Increasingly in love with the Neo line; the sheen of the material, lightweight, versatility as a shoulder bag vs handcarried. Eyeing the next in Opera. &#128540;
> 
> *I thought to share this. Besides bags, I also love food, especially Japanese cusine. Imagine my delight to try this VEGETARIAN Salmon sashimi!!! It tastes just like the real thing! Made of green beans. Yumz!


 
Well it certainly looks like the real thing! That is pretty cool. Nice atmosphere too. And of course nice bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Well it certainly looks like the real thing! That is pretty cool. Nice atmosphere too. And of course nice bag!



The vibe is good. Nice decor, immaculate service and delicious food makes it a wonderful evening. Oh yes, having a nice bag contributes too. &#128525;


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out with the Medium Navy Neo for this evening's dinner with family.
> 
> Increasingly in love with the Neo line; the sheen of the material, lightweight, versatility as a shoulder bag vs handcarried. Eyeing the next in Opera. &#128540;
> 
> *I thought to share this. Besides bags, I also love food, especially Japanese cusine. Imagine my delight to try this VEGETARIAN Salmon sashimi!!! It tastes just like the real thing! Made of green beans. Yumz!



how pretty! sounds like a wonderful evening.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've been carrying Hortensia MSH for two days. It's not raining today so I added the pink fur ball charm for a little pa-zazz!
> 
> View attachment 3045369



so pretty! love your poof!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> how pretty! sounds like a wonderful evening.



It was and I am thankful for being just there with my loved ones. It had been a hectic month and anytime to unwind is most welcome.


----------



## HesitantShopper

catinthesky said:


> Carrying pink Sarah Morris today
> 
> View attachment 3046039



very complementary with the black handles and flap!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Meeting girlfriends for dinner and there really isn't much to bring. Le Cuir Mini Crossbody in Vermillion.



how cute! these are so soft.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> how cute! these are so soft.



Very! The Cuir line is surely one of my favourites!


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out with the Medium Navy Neo for this evening's dinner with family.
> 
> Increasingly in love with the Neo line; the sheen of the material, lightweight, versatility as a shoulder bag vs handcarried. Eyeing the next in Opera. &#128540;
> 
> *I thought to share this. Besides bags, I also love food, especially Japanese cusine. Imagine my delight to try this VEGETARIAN Salmon sashimi!!! It tastes just like the real thing! Made of green beans. Yumz!



I want to get a Néo in Opera too! Just waiting for it to be available at the boutique.  Great photos! What a serene looking atmosphere. That "salmon" looks delicious...you're giving me a major sushi craving


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> I want to get a Néo in Opera too! Just waiting for it to be available at the boutique.  Great photos! What a serene looking atmosphere. That "salmon" looks delicious...you're giving me a major sushi craving



Future bag twins! *high five! &#128588;
I felt "zen" when I was there and totally relaxed. The "salmon" was unbelievably delicious and my young child digged in with gusto. He is still too young for the real deal so this turned out to be the most unique dish to him. Have fun savoring sushi! &#128522;


----------



## Esquared72

Super gray, rainy and bleak day. Need something bright and cheery to lift my mood, so hello, Green!
View attachment 3046130


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Making its debut (well...first-time use), my custom size 2 LP. Colors are navy and gun metal.


----------



## juls12

Glitter_pixie said:


> Making its debut (well...first-time use), my custom size 2 LP. Colors are navy and gun metal.
> 
> View attachment 3046138



That looks great. I have a size 2 as well  I love to play with all the colours for the custom LP.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Glitter_pixie said:


> Making its debut (well...first-time use), my custom size 2 LP. Colors are navy and gun metal.
> 
> View attachment 3046138



This combination looks really good! Is that bronze or nickel hardware? I always thought gunmetal may be too dark for navy but now you have me rethinking this! Maybe even black and gunmetal is possible


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out with the Medium Navy Neo for this evening's dinner with family.
> 
> Increasingly in love with the Neo line; the sheen of the material, lightweight, versatility as a shoulder bag vs handcarried. Eyeing the next in Opera. &#128540;
> 
> *I thought to share this. Besides bags, I also love food, especially Japanese cusine. Imagine my delight to try this VEGETARIAN Salmon sashimi!!! It tastes just like the real thing! Made of green beans. Yumz!



Bag twins for Medium Navy Neo! Lovely bag and I can't believe it's not salmon! Looks real and how does green become orange? Amazing!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've been carrying Hortensia MSH for two days. It's not raining today so I added the pink fur ball charm for a little pa-zazz!
> 
> View attachment 3045369


So lovely, gorgeous color, and love the pink pop of color!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've been carrying Hortensia MSH for two days. It's not raining today so I added the pink fur ball charm for a little pa-zazz!
> 
> View attachment 3045369




Lovely color. I'm a sucker for pinky-purpley bags.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Meeting girlfriends for dinner and there really isn't much to bring. Le Cuir Mini Crossbody in Vermillion.


Oh love the color, and you wear it well....hope you enjoyed your dinner!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

eehlers said:


> Super gray, rainy and bleak day. Need something bright and cheery to lift my mood, so hello, Green!
> View attachment 3046130




Nice summery color!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out with the Medium Navy Neo for this evening's dinner with family.
> 
> Increasingly in love with the Neo line; the sheen of the material, lightweight, versatility as a shoulder bag vs handcarried. Eyeing the next in Opera. &#128540;
> 
> *I thought to share this. Besides bags, I also love food, especially Japanese cusine. Imagine my delight to try this VEGETARIAN Salmon sashimi!!! It tastes just like the real thing! Made of green beans. Yumz!


Lovely Neo, and very classy color!!!!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Super gray, rainy and bleak day. Need something bright and cheery to lift my mood, so hello, Green!
> View attachment 3046130


Wow, such a beautiful green!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Making its debut (well...first-time use), my custom size 2 LP. Colors are navy and gun metal.
> 
> View attachment 3046138


Gorgeous, beautiful, and nice choice of colors! (my two fav LP colors)  They look great together, and lovely elephant charm!!!  Congrats!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## luxurious91

Today i use this bag


----------



## Inferknight

Me and my Hortensia Small Neo at the gym yesterday.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> so hello, Green!




I know it had been said before but it really looks like lime sorbet! so yummy looking and cheery!




Glitter_pixie said:


> my custom size 2 LP. Colors are navy and gun metal.




Looks fabulous! I played with this combi online and thought it might look dark but it isn't at all. pretty!




SmokieDragon said:


> Bag twins for Medium Navy Neo! Lovely bag and I can't believe it's not salmon! Looks real and how does green become orange?



Now I know why you love your Neo so much! It really is a very nice bag to use. I was so intrigued that I went to ask the chef what it was made of and then stopped thinking how much colouring was used to make it orange. They serve "tuna" and "squid" too. The table next to us didn't know everything was vegetarian till they heard my child asking me whether it is akin to real sashimi. 




cheidel said:


> Oh love the color, and you wear it well....hope you enjoyed your dinner!!!




Dinner was wonderful! Thank you, I love my small crossbodies, they serve me so well when I don't need to lug the kitchen sink. 




cheidel said:


> Lovely Neo, and very classy color!:



Somehow, I think you will love the colour, perhaps not the crossbody strap as I know you are more of a tote girl but the short handles are lovely too and very sturdy too. I hope you get to NR soon so that you can try it on. 



luxurious91 said:


> Today i use this bag



Very unique!




Inferknight said:


> Me and my Hortensia Small Neo)



Awwww, this colour is so pretty! Love at first sight!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SmokieDragon said:


> This combination looks really good! Is that bronze or nickel hardware? I always thought gunmetal may be too dark for navy but now you have me rethinking this! Maybe even black and gunmetal is possible



*SD*: That's the bronze hardware. I thought it might be too dark a combination but it's really not. Looks very good.



cheidel said:


> So lovely, gorgeous color, and love the pink pop of color!!





cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, beautiful, and nice choice of colors! (my two fav LP colors)  They look great together, and lovely elephant charm!!!  Congrats!!!  Enjoy!



*cheidel*: Thanks for the colorful love! I knew you'd like the custom. : )



LuvAllBags said:


> Lovely color. I'm a sucker for pinky-purpley bags.



Thanks, *LuvAB*: me too!




luxurious91 said:


> Today i use this bag



*Lux91*: Very exotic! Made me think of a belly dancer. 



Inferknight said:


> Me and my Hortensia Small Neo at the gym yesterday.



Yah! More Hortensia love!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Now I know why you love your Neo so much! It really is a very nice bag to use. I was so intrigued that I went to ask the chef what it was made of and then stopped thinking how much colouring was used to make it orange. They serve "tuna" and "squid" too. The table next to us didn't know everything was vegetarian till they heard my child asking me whether it is akin to real sashimi.



I think the strap is the best part! Very very comfortable. And even though it's a plastic zip, it's quiet just like a metal zip. It's so sturdy too!

Innocent me never thought of the colouring! "Tuna" and "squid" sound lovely too! Haha re other table not realising at first that it's vegetarian!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I think the strap is the best part! Very very comfortable. And even though it's a plastic zip, it's quiet just like a metal zip. It's so sturdy too!



Agree about the strap.  I used to own the LP hobo bag. different strap and that was uncomfortable. I had my initial reservations about the plastic zipper but all banished after using it. &#128522;


----------



## Esquared72

Today I'm carrying the bag that started it all...my first Longchamp - LLH Bilberry, purchased back in 2011. Love this bag as much as the day I bought it - it's seen the inside of many an airplane and could probably have its own hotel loyalty account at this point. Still a beauty, and sparked my love of Longchamp...now 11 (soon to be 13) bags and 4 SLGs strong. [emoji7]
View attachment 3047174


----------



## mermaid.braid

eehlers said:


> Today I'm carrying the bag that started it all...my first Longchamp - LLH Bilberry, purchased back in 2011. Love this bag as much as the day I bought it - it's seen the inside of many an airplane and could probably have its own hotel loyalty account at this point. Still a beauty, and sparked my love of Longchamp...now 11 (soon to be 13) bags and 4 SLGs strong. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3047174



Beautiful! I wish I had been into LC then. The larger pocket on that 2724 must be very handy. Bilberry was my first LP as well, and has also traveled a lot


----------



## juls12

eehlers said:


> Today I'm carrying the bag that started it all...my first Longchamp - LLH Bilberry, purchased back in 2011. Love this bag as much as the day I bought it - it's seen the inside of many an airplane and could probably have its own hotel loyalty account at this point. Still a beauty, and sparked my love of Longchamp...now 11 (soon to be 13) bags and 4 SLGs strong. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3047174



This one was my first LC as well. And I still think it was a great choice.  Enjoy your day with your LP


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Today I'm carrying the bag that started it all...my first Longchamp - LLH Bilberry, purchased back in 2011. Love this bag as much as the day I bought it - it's seen the inside of many an airplane and could probably have its own hotel loyalty account at this point. Still a beauty, and sparked my love of Longchamp...now 11 (soon to be 13) bags and 4 SLGs strong. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3047174



Great color and it looks like it's held up just fine!


----------



## tflowers921

eehlers said:


> Today I'm carrying the bag that started it all...my first Longchamp - LLH Bilberry, purchased back in 2011. Love this bag as much as the day I bought it - it's seen the inside of many an airplane and could probably have its own hotel loyalty account at this point. Still a beauty, and sparked my love of Longchamp...now 11 (soon to be 13) bags and 4 SLGs strong. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3047174




I'm loving mine so much...such a great color!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Running errands with lemon!


----------



## EGBDF

MahoganyQT said:


> Running errands with lemon!
> 
> View attachment 3047313



Looks very cute with your shoes!


----------



## MahoganyQT

EGBDF said:


> Looks very cute with your shoes!




Thanks!!! I just needed a pop of color on this rainy day [emoji2]


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> *SD*: That's the bronze hardware. I thought it might be too dark a combination but it's really not. Looks very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cheidel*: Thanks for the colorful love! I knew you'd like the custom. : )
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, *LuvAB*: me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lux91*: Very exotic! Made me think of a belly dancer.
> 
> 
> 
> Yah! More Hortensia love!


Yes, I do love it, perfect choice of colors.  Enjoy! I have more navy and gunmetal LP's than any other color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Haven't hadn't 2605 Red for sometime. Showing off its colors at the NYC Gay Pride Parade.


----------



## mermaid.braid

MahoganyQT said:


> Running errands with lemon!
> 
> View attachment 3047313



So cheery! Great coordination with your shoes.



Glitter_pixie said:


> Haven't hadn't 2605 Red for sometime. Showing off its colors at the NYC Gay Pride Parade.
> 
> View attachment 3047424
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047425



Love everything, GP!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Haven't hadn't 2605 Red for sometime. Showing off its colors at the NYC Gay Pride Parade.
> 
> View attachment 3047424
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047425



Awesome!


----------



## juls12

Glitter_pixie said:


> Haven't hadn't 2605 Red for sometime. Showing off its colors at the NYC Gay Pride Parade.
> 
> View attachment 3047424
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047425



Is that the regular red? That's always available?


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Haven't hadn't 2605 Red for sometime. Showing off its colors at the NYC Gay Pride Parade.
> 
> View attachment 3047424
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047425




This is everything [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Today I'm carrying the bag that started it all...my first Longchamp - LLH Bilberry, purchased back in 2011. Love this bag as much as the day I bought it - it's seen the inside of many an airplane and could probably have its own hotel loyalty account at this point. Still a beauty, and sparked my love of Longchamp...now 11 (soon to be 13) bags and 4 SLGs strong. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3047174



really nice! love Bilberry. HOw are your corners wearing?


----------



## HesitantShopper

MahoganyQT said:


> Running errands with lemon!
> 
> View attachment 3047313



happy summer color!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Haven't hadn't 2605 Red for sometime. Showing off its colors at the NYC Gay Pride Parade.
> 
> View attachment 3047424
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047425



cute! my SSH is a classic red.


----------



## Esquared72

HesitantShopper said:


> really nice! love Bilberry. HOw are your corners wearing?




The corners are holding up pretty well. Little fraying on the two back corners but no actual holes as of yet!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Today I'm carrying the bag that started it all...my first Longchamp - LLH Bilberry, purchased back in 2011. Love this bag as much as the day I bought it - it's seen the inside of many an airplane and could probably have its own hotel loyalty account at this point. Still a beauty, and sparked my love of Longchamp...now 11 (soon to be 13) bags and 4 SLGs strong. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3047174


She still looks GREAT, and she should be special since she started it all!    Bilberry is still on my wish list, and I have grown to love the 2724 style, so happy I managed to score 3 of them!!!  Enjoy your special LP!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Running errands with lemon!
> 
> View attachment 3047313


So bright and pretty, and lovely with those sneakers!


----------



## thedseer

Not the best picture, but here's my LLH hydrangea.


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> So bright and pretty, and lovely with those sneakers!




Thanks!


----------



## MahoganyQT

HesitantShopper said:


> happy summer color!
> 
> 
> 
> cute! my SSH is a classic red.




Yes! It made a rainy day so much brighter!!


----------



## IFH

An unexpected buy...but so much in love  with her now


----------



## mrsinlondon

Wearing Longchamp Le pliage purple large shopper today. So comfy but always frustrated that I get holes in my le pliage so quickly. Wearing the one in this one today. I keep posting about my Longchamp on the blog lol


----------



## mrsinlondon

IFH said:


> An unexpected buy...but so much in love  with her now


Love it. Where can you get the pink one from?


----------



## IFH

mrsinlondon said:


> Love it. Where can you get the pink one from?



I got it during the sales this month.  I never thought about buying it until I saw it irl.  Where were you in the photo?  I love the background


----------



## IFH

MahoganyQT said:


> Running errands with lemon!
> 
> View attachment 3047313



So fresh!  I will need to take mine out soon


----------



## mrsinlondon

IFH said:


> I got it during the sales this month.  I never thought about buying it until I saw it irl.  Where were you in the photo?  I love the background


Omg it's on sales? I need it! I have a purple one and used to have a custom made pink black one but it dell apart so got rid of the custom one. 

It's in the royal academy gallery in London


----------



## IFH

Glitter_pixie said:


> Haven't hadn't 2605 Red for sometime. Showing off its colors at the NYC Gay Pride Parade.



I always have a special place for red in my heart.  So, I will surely get the garance although I already have the rough *^_^*


----------



## MahoganyQT

IFH said:


> An unexpected buy...but so much in love  with her now




Very pretty pink!


----------



## MahoganyQT

IFH said:


> So fresh!  I will need to take mine out soon




You will smile every time you look at it.


----------



## IFH

eehlers said:


> Today I'm carrying the bag that started it all...my first Longchamp - LLH Bilberry, purchased back in 2011. Love this bag as much as the day I bought it - it's seen the inside of many an airplane and could probably have its own hotel loyalty account at this point. Still a beauty, and sparked my love of Longchamp...now 11 (soon to be 13) bags and 4 SLGs strong. [emoji7]


Although my first love for LP was different from yours (mine was the cuir), we have about the same number of them...growing in less than 2 years


----------



## seton

MahoganyQT said:


> Running errands with lemon!
> 
> View attachment 3047313





Glitter_pixie said:


> Haven't hadn't 2605 Red for sometime. Showing off its colors at the NYC Gay Pride Parade.
> 
> View attachment 3047425



Love all the shoe/bag pairings, ladies!






thedseer said:


> Not the best picture, but here's my LLH hydrangea.



it's still recognizable as hydranga! yay, I'm glad you got it!





IFH said:


> An unexpected buy...but so much in love  with her now



a very good buy then





mrsinlondon said:


> Wearing Longchamp Le pliage purple large shopper today. So comfy but always frustrated that I get holes in my le pliage so quickly. Wearing the one in this one today. I keep posting about my Longchamp on the blog lol



Hi, :welcome2::welcome2::welcome2:
You look fantastic!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> it's still recognizable as hydranga! yay, I'm glad you got it!



Thank you! All those pictures in the color comparison thread pushed me over the edge. It's a great color.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> Today I'm carrying the bag that started it all...my first Longchamp - LLH Bilberry, purchased back in 2011. Love this bag as much as the day I bought it - it's seen the inside of many an airplane and could probably have its own hotel loyalty account at this point. Still a beauty, and sparked my love of Longchamp...now 11 (soon to be 13) bags and 4 SLGs strong. [emoji7]



She looks like new and she has lots of tales to tell!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MahoganyQT said:


> Running errands with lemon!



What a great shot! Love how the Lemon matches your cute shoes.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> cute! my SSH is a classic red.






IFH said:


> I always have a special place for red in my heart.  So, I will surely get the garance although I already have the rough *^_^*





seton said:


> Love all the shoe/bag pairings, ladies!



Thank you, ladies! And sorry for the multiple quotes and missed quotes this morning.

The reds in my collection consist of Deep Red and Garance. It's such a powerful color.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

thedseer said:


> Not the best picture, but here's my LLH hydrangea.



Actually, I love this photo. I think you captured it so nicely! 



IFH said:


> An unexpected buy...but so much in love  with her now



Beautiful Bubble!



mrsinlondon said:


> Wearing Longchamp Le pliage purple large shopper today. So comfy but always frustrated that I get holes in my le pliage so quickly. Wearing the one in this one today. I keep posting about my Longchamp on the blog lol



You look really nice! It's hard to see the color of your LP in the photo but I'm guessing it's Amethyst? That's a great color!


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying my Poppy 3d bag today! This is one of my favorite colors. I didn't change my inside stuff but added a 24 oz mug and a thin notebook.


----------



## EGBDF

thedseer said:


> Not the best picture, but here's my LLH hydrangea.



Very pretty color!



IFH said:


> An unexpected buy...but so much in love  with her now



Nice! Sometimes the unplanned ones turn out to be favorites!



pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Poppy 3d bag today! This is one of my favorite colors. I didn't change my inside stuff but added a 24 oz mug and a thin notebook.
> View attachment 3048385
> 
> View attachment 3048386



The leather looks so nice and poppy is a great color!


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Poppy 3d bag today! This is one of my favorite colors. I didn't change my inside stuff but added a 24 oz mug and a thin notebook.
> View attachment 3048385
> 
> View attachment 3048386



Nice! The leather on the 3D looks so supple. Interesting how Poppy looks more orange in some lines and more red in others. I love how you have all your stuff squared away in pouches, especially because the bag doesn't have a zip close. Your charm is adorable!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Poppy 3d bag today! This is one of my favorite colors. I didn't change my inside stuff but added a 24 oz mug and a thin notebook.
> View attachment 3048385
> 
> View attachment 3048386



Poppy goes very well with this bag! The best colour for it, I believe


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> The leather looks so nice and poppy is a great color!


Thanks EGBDF! It smells great too, very leathery. 


mermaid.braid said:


> Nice! The leather on the 3D looks so supple. Interesting how Poppy looks more orange in some lines and more red in others. I love how you have all your stuff squared away in pouches, especially because the bag doesn't have a zip close. Your charm is adorable!!


Yes I adore this leather. Thanks mermaid! There is a huge zip pocket that I can use to tuck my wallet away. Everything else is in pouches things dont fall out if the bag were to do somersaults...  


SmokieDragon said:


> Poppy goes very well with this bag! The best colour for it, I believe


Thanks SmokieD! This color is one of the on sale colors. I wish I waited to buy it but I still love it. One of those love at first sight bags!


----------



## EGBDF

I have had this fleurs de ravello for a while but this is it's first outing. I needed something a little bigger than my medium neo and it was perfect.


----------



## hitt

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Poppy 3d bag today! This is one of my favorite colors. I didn't change my inside stuff but added a 24 oz mug and a thin notebook.
> View attachment 3048385
> 
> View attachment 3048386


Excuse my language but I may have just had a purse boner? Sorry. It's stunning and the charm is absolutely perfect with it.


----------



## tflowers921

EGBDF said:


> I have had this fleurs de ravello for a while but this is it's first outing. I needed something a little bigger than my medium neo and it was perfect.




LOVE this one!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Poppy 3d bag today! This is one of my favorite colors. I didn't change my inside stuff but added a 24 oz mug and a thin notebook.




Wow totally WOW!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> I have had this fleurs de ravello for a while but this is it's first outing. I needed something a little bigger than my medium neo and it was perfect.




Gawsh! gorgeous and looks fab with those shoes!


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> I have had this fleurs de ravello for a while but this is it's first outing. I needed something a little bigger than my medium neo and it was perfect.


O I like this print! It's very pretty and those shoes are so cute. 


hitt said:


> Excuse my language but I may have just had a purse boner? Sorry. It's stunning and the charm is absolutely perfect with it.


Um...LOL :lolots: I think that is one of the funniest comments on my bags! 


Glitter_pixie said:


> Wow totally WOW!


Thanks GP!  I'm looking forward to seeing the new colors.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Poppy 3d bag today! This is one of my favorite colors. I didn't change my inside stuff but added a 24 oz mug and a thin notebook.
> View attachment 3048386



Just gorgeous, PB. Wow! 
We are both carrying leatha LCs today. Do u have a key leash in yours? I just noticed that mine doesnt have one like my Fou and Balzanes do.

Is dat a Leatherprince?





EGBDF said:


> I have had this fleurs de ravello for a while but this is it's first outing. I needed something a little bigger than my medium neo and it was perfect.



Perfect summery look. Very pretty!


Today -
Brown Roseau Heritage
2546 beige
2546 camel
Paprika Fou


----------



## MahoganyQT

seton said:


> Just gorgeous, PB. Wow!
> We are both carrying leatha LCs today. Do u have a key leash in yours? I just noticed that mine doesnt have one like my Fou and Balzanes do.
> 
> Is dat a Leatherprince?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect summery look. Very pretty!
> 
> 
> Today -
> Brown Roseau Heritage
> 2546 beige
> 2546 camel
> Paprika Fou




Gorgeous bag!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Poppy 3d bag today! This is one of my favorite colors. I didn't change my inside stuff but added a 24 oz mug and a thin notebook.
> View attachment 3048385
> 
> View attachment 3048386




Oooh - I LOVE it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> Just gorgeous, PB. Wow!
> We are both carrying leatha LCs today. Do u have a key leash in yours? I just noticed that mine doesnt have one like my Fou and Balzanes do.
> 
> Is dat a Leatherprince?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect summery look. Very pretty!
> 
> 
> Today -
> Brown Roseau Heritage
> 2546 beige
> 2546 camel
> Paprika Fou




Very striking with the scarf additions!


----------



## WestingerMom

My amethyst SLH with newly arrived (one day early) La Durée Mademoiselle charm.  It's love at first sight!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Just gorgeous, PB. Wow!
> We are both carrying leatha LCs today. Do u have a key leash in yours? I just noticed that mine doesnt have one like my Fou and Balzanes do.
> 
> Is dat a Leatherprince?
> 
> Perfect summery look. Very pretty!
> 
> 
> Today -
> Brown Roseau Heritage
> 2546 beige
> 2546 camel
> Paprika Fou


Love the scarf! I gotta learn how to do that too someday. 
My croco Roseau doesn't have a key leash either but my 3d does.
Yup it's Leather Prince. Learned abt his charms after seeing it on tpf. I like them. They feel well made and sturdy.  


LuvAllBags said:


> Oooh - I LOVE it!


 Thank you LuvAllBags!


WestingerMom said:


> My amethyst SLH with newly arrived (one day early) La Durée Mademoiselle charm.  It's love at first sight!


 Gorgeous color. Love your charms! (both laduree and Schroeder)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Today I'm carrying the bag that started it all...my first Longchamp - LLH Bilberry, purchased back in 2011.



it looks as good as new. Wish LC brings back this size though I know it is quite unlikely. Glad to hear its wearing well. I thought I saw a wee bit of a tiny hole starting on my black 2724. Reminder to myself to sew it before it gets any bigger.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> Running errands with lemon!



I still lack the courage to own a light colored LP but love seeing them on everyone else. Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Haven't hadn't 2605 Red for sometime.



Love how it matches your sneakers!




thedseer said:


> Not the best picture, but here's my LLH hydrangea.




My favourite pink! Definitely best pic in my eyes!






IFH said:


> An unexpected buy...but so much in love  with her now



Bubble looks amazing here! 






mrsinlondon said:


> Wearing Longchamp Le pliage purple large shopper today



Wonderful backdrop!





pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Poppy 3d bag today



Imo, the best color in the 3D line and you have gotten me looking at Leather Prince after seeing that cute charm! 





EGBDF said:


> I have had this fleurs de ravello for a while but this is it's first outing.



Wished I had gotten into LC much earlier. Saw a lady carrying this a few days ago and I love the subtle feminine print. Lovely.




seton said:


> Brown Roseau Heritage



Gorgeous Roseau. One item checked off your list!



WestingerMom said:


> My amethyst SLH with newly arrived (one day early) La Durée Mademoiselle charm.



Oh, the perfect pairing! Need that Laduree charm!


----------



## cheidel

thedseer said:


> Not the best picture, but here's my LLH hydrangea.


Oh, it's lovely, very pretty color!


----------



## WestingerMom

pbnjam said:


> Love the scarf! I gotta learn how to do that too someday.
> My croco Roseau doesn't have a key leash either but my 3d does.
> Yup it's Leather Prince. Learned abt his charms after seeing it on tpf. I like them. They feel well made and sturdy.
> 
> Thank you LuvAllBags!
> 
> Gorgeous color. Love your charms! (both laduree and Schroeder)


Thanks!


----------



## WestingerMom

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love how it matches your sneakers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite pink! Definitely best pic in my eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubble looks amazing here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful backdrop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imo, the best color in the 3D line and you have gotten me looking at Leather Prince after seeing that cute charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wished I had gotten into LC much earlier. Saw a lady carrying this a few days ago and I love the subtle feminine print. Lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Roseau. One item checked off your list!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the perfect pairing! Need that Laduree charm!


Yes, you do!  I ordered it Friday, and it came today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WestingerMom said:


> Yes, you do!  I ordered it Friday, and it came today!



That's lightning speed!


----------



## mrsinlondon

Anyone else finds that they develope holes quickly? My first one was just 2 months old and it had holes. The second one had a similiar problem.
One I bought at Longchamp itself, the other via Selfridges, UK. When I went to Longchamp they said they won't fix holes as these are too big.. So tempted to get a new medium sized Le Pliage, but I am reluctant as I do not want holes after a couple of months!

I usually swap my Le Pliage and Diane von Furstenberg bag every few days...


----------



## mrsinlondon

Hi, :welcome2::welcome2::welcome2:
You look fantastic!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/[/QUOTE]

Thank you- not wearing Longchamp today- back to my DVF haha..but so tempted to head to that Sales!


----------



## juls12

seton said:


> Just gorgeous, PB. Wow!
> We are both carrying leatha LCs today. Do u have a key leash in yours? I just noticed that mine doesnt have one like my Fou and Balzanes do.
> 
> Is dat a Leatherprince?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect summery look. Very pretty!
> 
> 
> Today -
> Brown Roseau Heritage
> 2546 beige
> 2546 camel
> Paprika Fou



That looks great. I really like the Roseau in general but with the twillys around the handels it looks extra special.


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my mini in Camel today (sorry for the poor lighting)
View attachment 3049450


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Carrying my mini in Camel today (sorry for the poor lighting)
> View attachment 3049450



one of my favorites!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Today -
> Brown Roseau Heritage
> 2546 beige
> 2546 camel
> Paprika Fou



So lovely! Do you use the tote for work or just whenever you feel like it? 



WestingerMom said:


> My amethyst SLH with newly arrived (one day early) La Durée Mademoiselle charm.  It's love at first sight!



Beautiful combo!



eehlers said:


> Carrying my mini in Camel today (sorry for the poor lighting)



I saw your post in "What's Inside Your Longchamp..." and I agree, amazing how much the small/mini can carry! I used my Mauve SSH last night for girl's night out. It's a perfect size when you want to carry something not so bulky.


----------



## Esquared72

EGBDF said:


> one of my favorites!



Mine, too!  So cute and light, but can manage to hold the bulk of what I carry in my larger bags...crazy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> I still lack the courage to own a light colored LP but love seeing them on everyone else. Gorgeous!



Oh just go for it! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Love how it matches your sneakers!



Thank you! It was a perfect match up.


----------



## EGBDF

So I took this quadri out for the first timeI had a hard time adjusting the strap. I could only move one side so I'll have to work on the other side a bit more. I really like the bright lining (makes it easy to see everything inside) and how wide the top opens up.


----------



## HesitantShopper

mrsinlondon said:


> Anyone else finds that they develope holes quickly? My first one was just 2 months old and it had holes. The second one had a similiar problem.
> One I bought at Longchamp itself, the other via Selfridges, UK. When I went to Longchamp they said they won't fix holes as these are too big.. So tempted to get a new medium sized Le Pliage, but I am reluctant as I do not want holes after a couple of months!
> 
> I usually swap my Le Pliage and Diane von Furstenberg bag every few days...



I don't have holes but i can see wear and i am extra cautious with LC nylon... i had just been using it for regular day2day use... i can see it being the primary wearing spot on them as the rest of the bag is in top shape.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Carrying my mini in Camel today (sorry for the poor lighting)
> View attachment 3049450



so cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> So I took this quadri out for the first timeI had a hard time adjusting the strap. I could only move one side so I'll have to work on the other side a bit more. I really like the bright lining (makes it easy to see everything inside) and how wide the top opens up.



These are so cute! looks like it opens super wide, which is great!


----------



## WestingerMom

eehlers said:


> Carrying my mini in Camel today (sorry for the poor lighting)
> View attachment 3049450


Cute charm!


----------



## slycookies

EGBDF said:


> So I took this quadri out for the first timeI had a hard time adjusting the strap. I could only move one side so I'll have to work on the other side a bit more. I really like the bright lining (makes it easy to see everything inside) and how wide the top opens up.



Today I also took my Quadri out along briefcase and pouches out!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> So I took this quadri out for the first



I know what you mean. I tried on the quadri sometime back and it wouldn't stay on me somehow. Not too sure whether it is due to it being empty. 




slycookies said:


> Today I also took my Quadri out along briefcase and pouches out!



Quadri love! Everything looks beautiful!


----------



## EGBDF

slycookies said:


> Today I also took my Quadri out along briefcase and pouches out!



Oh yes! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> I know what you mean. I tried on the quadri sometime back and it wouldn't stay on me somehow. Not too sure whether it is due to it being empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quadri love! Everything looks beautiful!



The strap stays on MEI just couldn't unhook one end of the strap to change the length. I tried again and still can't unhook it. I might try some pliers but I want to be careful no to damage the leather.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> The strap stays on MEI just couldn't unhook one end of the strap to change the length. I tried again and still can't unhook it. I might try some pliers but I want to be careful no to damage the leather.



Good luck. Hope you can fix it. The strap is a deciding factor when we want to use the bag.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Love the scarf! I gotta learn how to do that too someday.
> My croco Roseau doesn't have a key leash either but my 3d does.



There are YT tutorials and at least 2 longstanding Twilly threads in the Hermes forum on how to do the handles if you need help. 

Normally, I hate the key leash but since the roseau is kinda open, I felt it needed one, for once. Oh well.




Glitter_pixie said:


> So lovely! Do you use the tote for work or just whenever you feel like it?
> y.



TY. No, I'm probably just going to use it at the country club. It's a scratch magnet so utterly an indulgent purchase. I have a 15 yr workhorse for when I really need a work tote. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Inferknight

Small Neo in Clementine today. You can't miss me with this safety orange bag!


----------



## Esquared72

Planetes today


----------



## seton

Inferknight said:


> Small Neo in Clementine today. You can't miss me with this safety orange bag!



clememntine is 


SM 1899. This is the LP I probably get the most compliments on.


----------



## EGBDF

Inferknight said:


> Small Neo in Clementine today. You can't miss me with this safety orange bag!



pretty color!



eehlers said:


> Planetes today



This is a great classic--too bad they don't make them anymore!



seton said:


> clememntine is
> 
> 
> SM 1899. This is the LP I probably get the most compliments on.



It IS striking! Do you use it much? The white leather looks good.


----------



## mermaid.braid

eehlers said:


> Planetes today



Lovely and classic! Nice touch with the dragonfly charm.



seton said:


> clememntine is
> 
> 
> SM 1899. This is the LP I probably get the most compliments on.



The SM looks especially chic in this colorway. How is the white leather holding up? I thought about getting an SM but I was afraid of getting the white handles dirty fast.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> SM 1899. This is the LP I probably get the most compliments on.



How do you keep the flap, handles and tabs so impeccably white? For that alone, you deserve heaps of compliments! Well done, well done!


----------



## pbnjam

Inferknight said:


> Small Neo in Clementine today. You can't miss me with this safety orange bag!


That's what my dad would say to me. That he can see me a mile away when I carry bright bags. Lol.. Nice color btw!


eehlers said:


> Planetes today


Beautiful! A must have for sure!


seton said:


> clememntine is
> 
> 
> SM 1899. This is the LP I probably get the most compliments on.


I can see why! This bag is so sleek!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> So I took this quadri out for the first timeI had a hard time adjusting the strap. I could only move one side so I'll have to work on the other side a bit more. I really like the bright lining (makes it easy to see everything inside) and how wide the top opens up.






slycookies said:


> Today I also took my Quadri out along briefcase and pouches out!



Love the Quadri handbags, ladies!



Inferknight said:


> Small Neo in Clementine today. You can't miss me with this safety orange bag!



Oh that color is soooo hot! Love it!



seton said:


> SM 1899. This is the LP I probably get the most compliments on.



I can understand....it's striking. I love this color combo.


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> clememntine is
> 
> 
> SM 1899. This is the LP I probably get the most compliments on.




Ah seton I love when this makes an appearance, she's so lovely!


----------



## mermaid.braid

Used my Lagoon Cage today:


----------



## Cait

Le Pliage Eiffel in Fusil.


----------



## seton

Thank you for all the SM love, ladies. I dont use it much - altho I intend to use it lots this summer - so cant say how it's wearing but I dont expect it to last forever.




mermaid.braid said:


> Used my Lagoon Cage today:
> 
> View attachment 3051158
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051159




so cute! I didnt know you have both colorways. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LvoemyLV

mermaid.braid said:


> Used my Lagoon Cage today:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051159




I came late to the longchamp party... LOVE this bag! Have looked everywhere for it and called my local store and no such luck! Beautiful color!!


----------



## EGBDF

Losange mint today


----------



## HeatherL

EGBDF said:


> Losange mint today




I love this!  So pretty!


----------



## thedseer

EGBDF said:


> Losange mint today



Pretty!


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> clememntine is
> 
> 
> SM 1899. This is the LP I probably get the most compliments on.



I love this one-so striking!


----------



## IFH

Inferknight said:


> Small Neo in Clementine today. You can't miss me with this safety orange bag!



LC make so many fabulous orange shades.  My second LP is orange in cuir...never stop loving her


----------



## IFH

seton said:


> clememntine is
> 
> SM 1899. This is the LP I probably get the most compliments on.



So sad SM did not come in SH in white.  This collection started my love for LP


----------



## mrsinlondon

So many nice designs here I have never seen. Love it. Do they do any special editions which can just be bought in France? Think of hopping on a train to there and get one


----------



## slycookies

mrsinlondon said:


> So many nice designs here I have never seen. Love it. Do they do any special editions which can just be bought in France? Think of hopping on a train to there and get one


You should check out the Longchamp main store by the Louvre.  The Limited Edition thread has pictures and more information.


----------



## slycookies

EGBDF said:


> Losange mint today


 
Lovely!


----------



## herfyjo

EGBDF said:


> Losange mint today



I've always admired the Losange.  So classy.  Is it lined inside?


----------



## Esquared72

Bubblicious! [emoji6]
View attachment 3051900


----------



## EGBDF

herfyjo said:


> I've always admired the Losange.  So classy.  Is it lined inside?



The interior is black but it's not lined like the leather bags are. I have no idea what it's made of--kind of a thick slightly stretchy silky feeling fabric.


----------



## HesitantShopper

mermaid.braid said:


> Used my Lagoon Cage today:
> 
> View attachment 3051158
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051159



so pretty, love this color!



EGBDF said:


> Losange mint today



great pattern and color.



eehlers said:


> Bubblicious! [emoji6]
> View attachment 3051900



How cute!


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> so cute! I didnt know you have both colorways.



Thanks! At first I just had this and both pouches, then thought the pink pouch looked lonely without the matching tote 



LvoemyLV said:


> I came late to the longchamp party... LOVE this bag! Have looked everywhere for it and called my local store and no such luck! Beautiful color!!



The design was so cute I couldn't resist having it in both colors. I really like the tan interior on the Lagoon. Good luck if you plan to continue your search!


----------



## mermaid.braid

HesitantShopper said:


> so pretty, love this color!



Oops just missed quoting you. Thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Bubblicious! [emoji6]
> View attachment 3051900



It's always a good sign when you use a new bag right away!!


----------



## pbnjam

Taking a pic in my garden before I head out


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> Bubblicious! [emoji6]
> View attachment 3051900




Pretty color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> Used my Lagoon Cage today:




I love the Cage bags but especially the Lagoon because of the beige/tan interior.



EGBDF said:


> Losange mint today




Lovely!




eehlers said:


> Bubblicious! [emoji6]




So glad to see another Pink LC!



pbnjam said:


> Taking a pic in my garden before I head out




Ohhh! What color is that? I love it. Looks like a flower from your garden.


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Taking a pic in my garden before I head out
> 
> View attachment 3051963



Great photo!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Taking a pic in my garden before I head out
> 
> View attachment 3051963




Garden! Emerald! Emerald garden!

ok, I didnt enjoy the book but it's great to see ur Neo again 

Carrying my white SOL you've seen many times so no pic. I pulled out 3 SOLs to last thru the weekend


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Losange mint today



I have this bag too! Just love the pattern and felt myself drawn to it in the boutique until I had to have it


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Taking a pic in my garden before I head out
> 
> View attachment 3051963



Pretty garden! And you make Emerald look so gorgeous.



Glitter_pixie said:


> I love the Cage bags but especially the Lagoon because of the beige/tan interior.



It's my only LP with a tan lining so far! I like that it doesn't get dirty quickly like the white interiors, and isn't a huge black hole like the black interiors. I love my pink Cage dearly too, especially for the red heart, but it's more high-maintenance.


----------



## juls12

pbnjam said:


> Taking a pic in my garden before I head out
> 
> View attachment 3051963



Beautiful picture and beautiful colour


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ohhh! What color is that? I love it. Looks like a flower from your garden.


 Thank you GP! It's emerald. I think the color came out a little off. It really looks greener than that pic.


EGBDF said:


> Great photo!





seton said:


> Garden! Emerald! Emerald garden!
> 
> ok, I didnt enjoy the book but it's great to see ur Neo again
> 
> Carrying my white SOL you've seen many times so no pic. I pulled out 3 SOLs to last thru the weekend


 Definitely SOL time! 


mermaid.braid said:


> Pretty garden! And you make Emerald look so gorgeous.





juls12 said:


> Beautiful picture and beautiful colour




Thank you all! This is my 3rd LC bag and one of my favorites!


----------



## thedseer

pbnjam said:


> Taking a pic in my garden before I head out
> 
> View attachment 3051963



Love the color!


----------



## Phiomega

This is supposed to be my holiday purse for week after next week but I suddenly need to take a 6am flight and need to brighten up my day... So here she is!


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> This is supposed to be my holiday purse for week after next week but I suddenly need to take a 6am flight and need to brighten up my day... So here she is!
> View attachment 3052445



So cute--definitely a little pick me up!


----------



## pinaybaglover

Love the lightness, spaciousness and the color of this 3d bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Phiomega said:


> This is supposed to be my holiday purse for week after next week but I suddenly need to take a 6am flight and need to brighten up my day... So here she is!
> View attachment 3052445



Super cute! a perfect pick me up. 



pinaybaglover said:


> Love the lightness, spaciousness and the color of this 3d bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052683



great color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Taking a pic in my garden before I head out
> 
> View attachment 3051963



what a pretty color! and great picture.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Used my Lagoon Cage today



I see this frequently but I still love seeing and admiring it!



EGBDF said:


> Losange mint today



I almost bought this too but not sure how the silky fabric holds up against water. Do you think it is the same fabric as the Neo? 



eehlers said:


> Bubblicious!



Cheery! 



pbnjam said:


> Taking a pic in my garden before I head out



I saw this is Emerald? It looks splendid against the greenery. Love how saturated it is. 



Phiomega said:


> This is supposed to be my holiday purse for week after next week but I suddenly need to take a 6am flight and need to brighten up my day.



A good bag makes everything better isn't it? Have a safe trip! 



pinaybaglover said:


> Love the lightness, spaciousness and the color of this 3d bag!



Bright and pretty. Love the 3D and looking forward to seeing the mini this forthcoming season.


----------



## mgm23

medium neo in navy today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HesitantShopper

mgm23 said:


> medium neo in navy today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3052798



Great blue!


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> I almost bought this too but not sure how the silky fabric holds up against water. Do you think it is the same fabric as the Neo?



They both feel silky but the Losange is different-a thicker with a small amount of stretch. One thing I like about the pattern/darker color is that I'm hoping any marks won't be as noticeable. I've taken my neo out in the rain but not the Losange--the neo hasn't had any problems, so far so good.


----------



## EGBDF

mgm23 said:


> medium neo in navy today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3052798



Love this one!


----------



## sr1856

mgm23 said:


> medium neo in navy today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3052798


nice pop of color.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Phiomega said:


> This is supposed to be my holiday purse for week after next week but I suddenly need to take a 6am flight and need to brighten up my day... So here she is!



It's sooo purrrr-tee. 



pinaybaglover said:


> Love the lightness, spaciousness and the color of this 3d bag!



The 3D is a great bag. Love the hot pink!



mgm23 said:


> medium neo in navy today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Almost looks like a royal blue in this shot. Very pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Taking a pic in my garden before I head out
> 
> View attachment 3051963




Stunning!


----------



## LuvAllBags

pinaybaglover said:


> Love the lightness, spaciousness and the color of this 3d bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052683




You are inspiring me to bring out my 3D!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> They both feel silky but the Losange is different-a thicker with a small amount of stretch. One thing I like about the pattern/darker color is that I'm hoping any marks won't be as noticeable. I've taken my neo out in the rain but not the Losange--the neo hasn't had any problems, so far so good.



That's  very interesting about the Losange, gives me an impression that it is a very 'huggable' bag but at the same time I see why you will prefer the darker print. It will definitely hold up better against stains. 






mgm23 said:


> medium neo in navy today



bag twins! heart this one so much. totally won me over to the Neo line.


----------



## EGBDF

quadri hobo navy


----------



## HeatherL

mgm23 said:


> medium neo in navy today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3052798




I love everything about this, so pretty!  Enjoy!


----------



## Esquared72

Mini in Indigo for a lunch and movie date with my DH. 
View attachment 3053102


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> This is supposed to be my holiday purse for week after next week but I suddenly need to take a 6am flight and need to brighten up my day... So here she is!
> View attachment 3052445


So cute! Love it.


pinaybaglover said:


> Love the lightness, spaciousness and the color of this 3d bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052683


This color is so vibrant! Just one gorgeous bag!


HesitantShopper said:


> what a pretty color! and great picture.


Thanks HS!


frenziedhandbag said:


> I saw this is Emerald? It looks splendid against the greenery. Love how saturated it is.


Thanks frenziedHB. Yup it's emerald. My first neo! 


mgm23 said:


> medium neo in navy today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3052798


Very pretty! Twins!


LuvAllBags said:


> Stunning!


Thanks LuvAllBags.


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> quadri hobo navy


Very nice! Cue shape!


eehlers said:


> Mini in Indigo for a lunch and movie date with my DH.
> View attachment 3053102


Love this pop of blue! Perfect size for outing!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> quadri hobo navy







eehlers said:


> Mini in Indigo for a lunch and movie date with my DH.




Lovin' all the blue.

I braved the crowds at the local market today with this lovely Ecru 1899 LLH LP. Resting a bit and enjoying the beautiful weather.


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Mini in Indigo for a lunch and movie date with my DH.
> View attachment 3053102



The more I see this indigo, the more tempted I am even though I already have several blues... I am doing very good at showing some restraint!!
Cute car fob!


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> quadri hobo navy



me likey. you are truly our blu queen.



eehlers said:


> Mini in Indigo for a lunch and movie date with my DH.
> View attachment 3053102




very cute. it's a winner!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovin' all the blue.
> 
> I braved the crowds at the local market today with this lovely Ecru 1899 LLH LP. Resting a bit and enjoying the beautiful weather.
> 
> View attachment 3053385



lovely pastoral shot. it looks very inviting.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Mini in Indigo for a lunch and movie date with my DH.
> View attachment 3053102



so cute! love the blue. I have a wee one in red. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovin' all the blue.
> 
> I braved the crowds at the local market today with this lovely Ecru 1899 LLH LP. Resting a bit and enjoying the beautiful weather.
> 
> View attachment 3053385



WOnderful shot, so tranquil.


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> quadri hobo navy



Really nice!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> quadri hobo navy



I really like this smaller sized Quadri hobo! Very nice!







eehlers said:


> Mini in Indigo for a lunch and movie date with my DH.




The more I see this indigo mini, the more I think I ought to have gotten one when WSB has it at 40% off. It looks so cute! 






Glitter_pixie said:


> lovely Ecru 1899 LLH LP. Resting a bit and enjoying the beautiful weather



Very brave to carry a light bag amidst the crowds! Glad you had good weather on your outing.


----------



## Esquared72

Tri-color Quadri. Love how soft and squishy the Quadri leather is! [emoji7]
View attachment 3054050


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Tri-color Quadri. Love how soft and squishy the Quadri leather is! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3054050



love the tri-color on these bags!


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Tri-color Quadri. Love how soft and squishy the Quadri leather is! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3054050



Nice!!!


----------



## thedseer

Used this on an overnight trip the other day-indigo expandable+mansur gavriel cammello bucket+Coach Woodstock hangtag


----------



## HeatherL

frenziedhandbag said:


> The more I see this indigo mini, the more I think I ought to have gotten one when WSB has it at 40% off. It looks so cute!
> 
> 
> I think WSB still had this for approx. $66 (not 40% off but still a good deal). You should check it out.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> frenziedhandbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think WSB still had this for approx. $66 (not 40% off but still a good deal). You should check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really?! I'll go take a look. Thanks  for letting  me know.
Click to expand...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thedseer said:


> Used this on an overnight trip the other day-indigo expandable+mansur gavriel cammello bucket+Coach Woodstock hangtag



Love the expandable tote! and that MG bucket bag is divine!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> frenziedhandbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think WSB still had this for approx. $66 (not 40% off but still a good deal). You should check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo sold out but Sandspoint still has it at $76. Current promo code cannot be used in conjunction though. Hmmm...
Click to expand...


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovin' all the blue.
> 
> I braved the crowds at the local market today with this lovely Ecru 1899 LLH LP. Resting a bit and enjoying the beautiful weather.
> 
> View attachment 3053385


 Gorgeous picture! Enjoy the weekend!


eehlers said:


> Tri-color Quadri. Love how soft and squishy the Quadri leather is! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3054050


 Love this tricolor combination! 


thedseer said:


> Used this on an overnight trip the other day-indigo expandable+mansur gavriel cammello bucket+Coach Woodstock hangtag


 Woodstock looks right at home there! So cute!


----------



## slycookies

Today I took the Eiffel with me to the laundromat and the cage with me for a walk to the store and ice cream.


----------



## Esquared72

Yikes. Crazy, rainy day out. Quadri will have to wait till tomorrow. Quick change into Deep Red (the organizer makes switching a cinch), which happens to be my only MIF nylon LP. [emoji4]
View attachment 3054200


----------



## tflowers921

I can't bring myself to change out of this, the color really does go with everything!


----------



## tflowers921

eehlers said:


> Yikes. Crazy, rainy day out. Quadri will have to wait till tomorrow. Quick change into Deep Red (the organizer makes switching a cinch), which happens to be my only MIF nylon LP. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3054200




Love the deep red  such a happy color


----------



## HesitantShopper

slycookies said:


> Today I took the Eiffel with me to the laundromat and the cage with me for a walk to the store and ice cream.



what a pretty team.



eehlers said:


> Yikes. Crazy, rainy day out. Quadri will have to wait till tomorrow. Quick change into Deep Red (the organizer makes switching a cinch), which happens to be my only MIF nylon LP. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3054200




great choice~


tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3054435
> 
> I can't bring myself to change out of this, the color really does go with everything!



Yep, awesome color, very versatile.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> quadri hobo navy



EGBDF, I must tell you I kept thinking of this small sized hobo since last night. I had only seen the larger hobo and the satchel but this smaller one looks so adorable and of a good size. I have read all the limited threads I can find on the Quadri. The consensus is that the leather is textured, wears well, sturdy and yet lightweight, soft too! May I ask is there anything you hope the bag can be better? TIA.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> EGBDF, I must tell you I kept thinking of this small sized hobo since last night. I had only seen the larger hobo and the satchel but this smaller one looks so adorable and of a good size. I have read all the limited threads I can find on the Quadri. The consensus is that the leather is textured, wears well, sturdy and yet lightweight, soft too! May I ask is there anything you hope the bag can be better? TIA.



I really like the bag for the reasons you said&#8230;but&#8230;if I had to choose something to change it would be the shoulder strap. Maybe a few more inches longer. I'm not used to having a bag of that width right under my arm so I have to push the bag behind me when it's on my shoulder. And the strap naturally falls down onto the opening when I am unzipping it so it's a bit in the way. You can see that in my picture-the strap is right above the opening. Once the bag is open it's fine, because it opens so wide.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Maybe a few more inches longer. I'm not used to having a bag of that width right under my arm so I have to push the bag behind me when it's on my shoulder. And the strap naturally falls down onto the opening when I am unzipping it so it's a bit in the way. You can see that in my picture-the strap is right above the opening. Once the bag is open it's fine, because it opens so wide.



The strap drop is exactly of my concern too. I browsed LC online and SP whom stocks it but none mentioned the strap drop. Do you think it is around 7 inches strap drop or possibly shorter? The MLH strap drop (about 8 inches?) is about nice on me but I did have to push it back too. I know what you mean, this bag is 4.5 inches in terms of depth, so if the strap drop is short, there will be a lot of "bag" under the arm. Thank you for sharing. I will need to think about it some more. *ponders...


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> The strap drop is exactly of my concern too. I browsed LC online and SP whom stocks it but none mentioned the strap drop. Do you think it is around 7 inches strap drop or possibly shorter? The MLH strap drop (about 8 inches?) is about nice on me but I did have to push it back too. I know what you mean, this bag is 4.5 inches in terms of depth, so if the strap drop is short, there will be a lot of "bag" under the arm. Thank you for sharing. I will need to think about it some more. *ponders...



I'm not sure how to precisely measure handle drop, but when I have all my stuff in it and pick it up by the strap, the drop is about 8.5"


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> I'm not sure how to precisely measure handle drop, but when I have all my stuff in it and pick it up by the strap, the drop is about 8.5"



That helps a ton already! Grateful thanks EGBDG!


----------



## perfecthandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovin' all the blue.
> 
> I braved the crowds at the local market today with this lovely Ecru 1899 LLH LP. Resting a bit and enjoying the beautiful weather.
> 
> View attachment 3053385



gorgeous bag and gorgeous scene - thanks for sharing


----------



## perfecthandbag

eehlers said:


> Yikes. Crazy, rainy day out. Quadri will have to wait till tomorrow. Quick change into Deep Red (the organizer makes switching a cinch), which happens to be my only MIF nylon LP. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3054200



this is a gorgeous colour and it is also a beautiful shape. do you have an organiser in it?


----------



## Esquared72

perfecthandbag said:


> this is a gorgeous colour and it is also a beautiful shape. do you have an organiser in it?




Thank you! I do have an organizer in it - the Purse to Go Jumbo size.


----------



## thedseer

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the expandable tote! and that MG bucket bag is divine!






pbnjam said:


> Woodstock looks right at home there! So cute!



Thank you!


----------



## DiJe40

My new bag [emoji2]


----------



## thedseer

DiJe40 said:


> My new bag [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055297



Pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

DiJe40 said:


> My new bag [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055297




Love the bag, print and color. Congrats!


----------



## juls12

DiJe40 said:


> My new bag [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055297



This bag is so pretty. Enjoy your new LC


----------



## arasmussen

Out shopping today with my small black LP


----------



## frenziedhandbag

arasmussen said:


> Out shopping today with my small black LP




Classic beauty! Makes a nice shopping bag too. 






DiJe40 said:


> My new bag



Lovely! I am sure it made you smile all day. 




slycookies said:


> Today I took the Eiffel with me to the laundromat and the cage with me for a walk to the store and ice cream.




Live 'em both and yumz to ice cream!






eehlers said:


> Quick change into Deep Red (the organizer makes switching a cinch), which happens to be my only MIF nylon LP.



Looks like you can't bear to drop the organiser. I know that feeling. So easy to change bags and everything is within sight and quick access. Glad the organiser is working splendid for you. 




tflowers921 said:


> I can't bring myself to change out of this, the color really does go with everything!



Hooray! Glad Bilberry is as versatile as we thought it is for you. Now, I need one. Can you believe I don't have it in a LH yet? &#128560;


----------



## swdl

My  new LP backpack


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiJe40 said:


> My new bag [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055297



so pretty!



arasmussen said:


> Out shopping today with my small black LP
> View attachment 3055753



cute! i have one in mint.



swdl said:


> My  new LP backpack



nice color!


----------



## EGBDF

arasmussen said:


> Out shopping today with my small black LP
> View attachment 3055753



That's a great size!



swdl said:


> My  new LP backpack



Very pretty color!


----------



## AmyEclectic

DiJe40 said:


> My new bag [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055297


It sure makes me happy looking at this beauty


----------



## AmyEclectic

arasmussen said:


> Out shopping today with my small black LP
> View attachment 3055753


This bag is next on my list, but I was wondering how this bag looks 'proportion' like. Now I have an idea  Thank you for posting and I really like your style.


----------



## DiJe40

thedseer said:


> Pretty!







pbnjam said:


> Love the bag, print and color. Congrats!







juls12 said:


> This bag is so pretty. Enjoy your new LC







frenziedhandbag said:


> Classic beauty! Makes a nice shopping bag too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! I am sure it made you smile all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live 'em both and yumz to ice cream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you can't bear to drop the organiser. I know that feeling. So easy to change bags and everything is within sight and quick access. Glad the organiser is working splendid for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray! Glad Bilberry is as versatile as we thought it is for you. Now, I need one. Can you believe I don't have it in a LH yet? [emoji27]







HesitantShopper said:


> so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> cute! i have one in mint.
> 
> 
> 
> nice color!







AmyEclectic said:


> It sure makes me happy looking at this beauty




Thank you [emoji3] love the colour..she's a beauty [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## swdl

Thanks


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> lovely pastoral shot. it looks very inviting.







HesitantShopper said:


> WOnderful shot, so tranquil.







frenziedhandbag said:


> Very brave to carry a light bag amidst the crowds! Glad you had good weather on your outing.







perfecthandbag said:


> gorgeous bag and gorgeous scene - thanks for sharing




Thank you ladies! The Ecru really is such a pretty color. I've been pretty careful with it mainly using it when the weather is dry. It's such a versatile color.


----------



## IFH

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you ladies! The Ecru really is such a pretty color. I've been pretty careful with it mainly using it when the weather is dry. It's such a versatile color.



Love ecru too!  However, now that I have seen the sandy, I am thinking if I should get it too.  Do you know how similar these two colors are?  Thank you!


----------



## seton

Today


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Today



I love this oneit's such a happy fun one.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Today



So pretty! Your charms looks like they are part of the print.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> That helps a ton already! Grateful thanks EGBDG!



Just a little update. I'm still using this bag and the handle isn't bothering me anymoreI think when I change bags so frequently (like twice a day ) I notice every. little. thing. that's different.


----------



## pbnjam

swdl said:


> My  new LP backpack



Coral is so pretty! Looks so cute in backpack.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

swdl said:


> My  new LP backpack



Love the backpack! Mine is in bilberry.







seton said:


> Today



I needed some cheer this morning. This is SO IT. Adore it. 






EGBDF said:


> the handle isn't bothering me anymoreI think when I change bags so frequently (like twice a day ) I notice every. little. thing. that's different.



Wonderful to know! I get what you mean, sometimes a bag bothers me too when I had not used it for some time or when I start comparing it to other bags but it is always fun to change bags within the day, although clearly my family members think its a hassle. LOL! 

I had the option to purchase it in Clay and Bilberry. I really wanted a gray bag but after ascertaining that Clay had brown undertones, I can't get it as it clashes with my skintone. My next option is to wait for it in Pebble. Love the textured leather and how soft it looks. I noticed that the logo on yours looked more gunmetal than silver. Is it that way? Description says silver but I don't mind if it oxidises to gunmetal, will actually prefer it as it looks more subtle.


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> Today




You got the MK!!! It's so lovely!!!


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the backpack! Mine is in bilberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed some cheer this morning. This is SO IT. Adore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful to know! I get what you mean, sometimes a bag bothers me too when I had not used it for some time or when I start comparing it to other bags but it is always fun to change bags within the day, although clearly my family members think its a hassle. LOL!
> 
> I had the option to purchase it in Clay and Bilberry. I really wanted a gray bag but after ascertaining that Clay had brown undertones, I can't get it as it clashes with my skintone. My next option is to wait for it in Pebble. Love the textured leather and how soft it looks. I noticed that the logo on yours looked more gunmetal than silver. Is it that way? Description says silver but I don't mind if it oxidises to gunmetal, will actually prefer it as it looks more subtle.



Definitely best to wait and get a color you really love. It's silver. It depends on how the light is hitting it, and I guess because the letters are narrow there is less area to reflect light than the rest of the bag hardware so it looks less shiny most of the time.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Definitely best to wait and get a color you really love. It's silver. It depends on how the light is hitting it, and I guess because the letters are narrow there is less area to reflect light than the rest of the bag hardware so it looks less shiny most of the time.



Agree. I like hearing about subtlety. Very hopeful now. Hope I can see it soon.


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> Today



Love that print!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Today




Love this one!


----------



## sr1856

seton said:


> Today


vibrant colors, i like the lanterns.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

IFH said:


> Love ecru too!  However, now that I have seen the sandy, I am thinking if I should get it too.  Do you know how similar these two colors are?  Thank you!




Hhmmm...not familiar with the color Sandy. Do you mean Beige or Paper?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

DiJe40 said:


> My new bag







arasmussen said:


> Out shopping today with my small black LP







swdl said:


> My  new LP backpack




Lovely bags ladies and thanks for the mod shot arasmussen. : ) So nice to see LC bags worn by those that love 'em!


----------



## arasmussen

frenziedhandbag said:


> Classic beauty! Makes a nice shopping bag too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! I am sure it made you smile all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live 'em both and yumz to ice cream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you can't bear to drop the organiser. I know that feeling. So easy to change bags and everything is within sight and quick access. Glad the organiser is working splendid for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray! Glad Bilberry is as versatile as we thought it is for you. Now, I need one. Can you believe I don't have it in a LH yet? &#128560;





HesitantShopper said:


> so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> cute! i have one in mint.
> 
> 
> 
> nice color!





EGBDF said:


> That's a great size!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty color!





AmyEclectic said:


> This bag is next on my list, but I was wondering how this bag looks 'proportion' like. Now I have an idea  Thank you for posting and I really like your style.





Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely bags ladies and thanks for the mod shot arasmussen. : ) So nice to see LC bags worn by those that love 'em!



Thank you so much everyone! It's the perfect size for me. I was a little hesitant about getting it at first but I've found that it holds all of my daily essentials with room to spare


----------



## kiwichan

seton said:


> Today



Colour's absolutely gorgeous! Never seen this model before, may I ask what's the name? Thanks!


----------



## IFH

Glitter_pixie said:


> Hhmmm...not familiar with the color Sandy. Do you mean Beige or Paper?



I was told that this MSH is sandy...so pretty!  I think it is a little darker than ecru, but lighter than beige.


----------



## swdl

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely bags ladies and thanks for the mod shot arasmussen. : ) So nice to see LC bags worn by those that love 'em!


thanks


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Today



Is that ever pretty! love how the fob looks like a 3-d version of the print.


----------



## Esquared72

MSH in Slate. Love this little skull charm...results in a major hardware color clash, but don't care. [emoji41]
View attachment 3057066

View attachment 3057067


----------



## seton

thank you all for the MKxLC love




kiwichan said:


> Colour's absolutely gorgeous! Never seen this model before, may I ask what's the name? Thanks!



http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28104020&postcount=365


----------



## herfyjo

Today I'm using the MSH in Lemon that I bought from Bloomies for $56!  It's a happy bag,and this size is very convenient.  Holds a ton and I still have room to spare.


----------



## IFH

herfyjo said:


> today i'm using the msh in lemon that i bought from bloomies for $56!  It's a happy bag,and this size is very convenient.  Holds a ton and i still have room to spare.



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Today



WOW!!! This is really, really beautiful!


----------



## seton

herfyjo said:


> Today I'm using the MSH in Lemon that I bought from Bloomies for $56!  It's a happy bag,and this size is very convenient.  Holds a ton and I still have room to spare.




wow! your LC collex is growing! 
Love the colors!
Clementine


----------



## pbnjam

herfyjo said:


> Today I'm using the MSH in Lemon that I bought from Bloomies for $56!  It's a happy bag,and this size is very convenient.  Holds a ton and I still have room to spare.


That's a great deal! Cute color.


eehlers said:


> MSH in Slate. Love this little skull charm...results in a major hardware color clash, but don't care. [emoji41]
> View attachment 3057066
> 
> View attachment 3057067


Lovely color. Where did you get your strap? It's a good match.


----------



## Esquared72

pbnjam said:


> Lovely color. Where did you get your strap? It's a good match.



Kind of a fluke.  Was the shoulder strap of a cognac bag I bought at TJ Maxx a couple of years ago.  The bag itself has since been rehomed, but I kept the strap as soon as I happened to notice how good of a match it is with the LP leather.  Just lucky.


----------



## Minne Bags

Le pliage cuir tote (long handles) at Chuck E. Cheese with the kids today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Minne Bags said:


> Le pliage cuir tote (long handles)]



I wish wish wish LC will bring this style back! It looks so soft!




herfyjo said:


> Today I'm using the MSH in Lemon




Nice score and yellow makes everything better! love it!






eehlers said:


> MSH in Slate. Love this little skull charm...results in a major hardware color clash, but don't care.



Love the crossbody strap, it looks like they are made for each other. Oh yeah, I am guilty of mismatch my hardwares too.


----------



## Moirai

seton said:


> Today



Gorgeous! Wish it was still available.


----------



## pbnjam

Minne Bags said:


> Le pliage cuir tote (long handles) at Chuck E. Cheese with the kids today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057587


 
I haven't seen this before but it looks gorgeous!


----------



## Minne Bags

pbnjam said:


> I haven't seen this before but it looks gorgeous!




Thanks, pbnjam! This cuir shoulder tote style was discontinued. I went on a hunt for it last year and finally tracked one down at Bloomies. The leather is divine!


----------



## HesitantShopper

herfyjo said:


> Today I'm using the MSH in Lemon that I bought from Bloomies for $56!  It's a happy bag,and this size is very convenient.  Holds a ton and I still have room to spare.




what an adorable lemon~


eehlers said:


> MSH in Slate. Love this little skull charm...results in a major hardware color clash, but don't care. [emoji41]
> View attachment 3057066
> 
> View attachment 3057067



Nice... really like slate and good match on the strap.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minne Bags said:


> Le pliage cuir tote (long handles) at Chuck E. Cheese with the kids today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057587



perfect choice!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Minne Bags said:


> Le pliage cuir tote (long handles) at Chuck E. Cheese with the kids today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057587



I had no idea this style existed before! Lovely! LC should definitely bring it back


----------



## pbnjam

Work is boring today... So let me share with you all my bag before I fall asleep..


----------



## tflowers921

pbnjam said:


> Work is boring today... So let me share with you all my bag before I fall asleep..
> 
> View attachment 3058452




Haha! I love this color


----------



## EGBDF

Minne Bags said:


> Le pliage cuir tote (long handles) at Chuck E. Cheese with the kids today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057587



Gorgeous leather!



pbnjam said:


> Work is boring today... So let me share with you all my bag before I fall asleep..
> 
> View attachment 3058452



This is such a pretty color. I hope you've managed to stay awake!


----------



## EGBDF

small camelthis one is one of my softest cuirs so a favorite!


----------



## seton

Minne Bags said:


> Le pliage cuir tote (long handles) at Chuck E. Cheese with the kids today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057587



I saw someone walk the dog with it. I cant wait to be ur bag twin! 





Moirai said:


> Gorgeous! Wish it was still available.



thank you!



pbnjam said:


> Work is boring today... So let me share with you all my bag before I fall asleep..
> 
> View attachment 3058452



how can you fall asleep with something this cute? 
I am carrying my coral SOL again so no pic.





EGBDF said:


> small camelthis one is one of my softest cuirs so a favorite!



looks scrumptious, EG!


----------



## IFH

EGBDF said:


> small camelthis one is one of my softest cuirs so a favorite!



Love LP cuir &#128538;&#128536;&#128525;


----------



## Esquared72

Sitting and waiting for a friend for drinks. Bilberry Cuir at my side (along with my Alexander Wang Prisma wallet). 
View attachment 3058673


----------



## HeatherL

eehlers said:


> Sitting and waiting for a friend for drinks. Bilberry Cuir at my side (along with my Alexander Wang Prisma wallet).
> View attachment 3058673




This is beautiful, is this the medium?  Have you done a "what's in my bag" with this?


----------



## sr1856

eehlers said:


> Sitting and waiting for a friend for drinks. Bilberry Cuir at my side (along with my Alexander Wang Prisma wallet).
> View attachment 3058673


leather looks luxurious and gorgeous color as well.


----------



## hitt

eehlers said:


> Sitting and waiting for a friend for drinks. Bilberry Cuir at my side (along with my Alexander Wang Prisma wallet).
> View attachment 3058673


Your photo has got me kicking myself. Some time ago, i should have purchased the bag when there was a promo code. Bilberry is absolutely stunning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Esquared72

HeatherL said:


> This is beautiful, is this the medium?  Have you done a "what's in my bag" with this?







sr1856 said:


> leather looks luxurious and gorgeous color as well.







hitt said:


> Your photo has got me kicking myself. Some time ago, i should have purchased the bag when there was a promo code. Bilberry is absolutely stunning. Thanks for sharing.




Thanks everyone!

This is the medium. I use a Purse to Go jumbo organizer inside. Same one I use in my Quadri, which I recently posted recently in the "What's in My Bag?" Thread. Different wallet, but the rest is the same. [emoji4]


----------



## HeatherL

eehlers said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> This is the medium. I use a Purse to Go jumbo organizer inside. Same one I use in my Quadri, which I recently posted recently in the "What's in My Bag?" Thread. Different wallet, but the rest is the same. [emoji4]




Great, thanks I'll go back and revisit that post. I'm just checking the differences between the small and medium for now.  I believe this will be my next bag but not for a while (I hope).  I really need to stop for a bit.


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> Haha! I love this color


Thank you. I like it a lot too. 


EGBDF said:


> This is such a pretty color. I hope you've managed to stay awake!


Thanks it is! I did stay awake. I jinxed myself and actually stayed pretty busy until it was over. Tpf is where I go on my breaks.


seton said:


> how can you fall asleep with something this cute?
> I am carrying my coral SOL again so no pic.


O yes I can fall asleep and go straight to dreamland filled with my favorite LC bags. 
Ahh that is a pretty bag! How is the coral holding up? Staying clean? I don't use my coral ones enough to know.


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> small camelthis one is one of my softest cuirs so a favorite!


Very pretty! I need a neutral color LP cuir too.


eehlers said:


> Sitting and waiting for a friend for drinks. Bilberry Cuir at my side (along with my Alexander Wang Prisma wallet).
> View attachment 3058673


My aunt has this color. It's really gorgeous and elegant.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Thank you. I like it a lot too.
> 
> 
> O yes I can fall asleep and go straight to dreamland filled with my favorite LC bags.
> Ahh that is a pretty bag! How is the coral holding up? Staying clean? I don't use my coral ones enough to know.



i was just looking it over the other day. all 4 corners are dirty (but not fraying) and there is a dirty streak on one side. it's already due for a scrubbing 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## juls12

seton said:


> i was just looking it over the other day. all 4 corners are dirty (but not fraying) and there is a dirty streak on one side. it's already due for a scrubbing
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



The corners of my coral one are already dirty too and I just got it a month ago  I figured it's because I got the large and just bump into things more. Do you use a cloth to wipe it down or do you have something else you use?


----------



## SofiaC

herfyjo said:


> Today I'm using the MSH in Lemon that I bought from Bloomies for $56!  It's a happy bag,and this size is very convenient.  Holds a ton and I still have room to spare.



Wish we hv Bloomies here. Such a cheerful colour! Adding it to my ever growing wishlist.



arasmussen said:


> Out shopping today with my small black LP
> View attachment 3055753



I adore this size. I hv it in beige and navy.. and still lusting for other colours.


----------



## tinkerella

EGBDF said:


> small camelthis one is one of my softest cuirs so a favorite!







eehlers said:


> Sitting and waiting for a friend for drinks. Bilberry Cuir at my side (along with my Alexander Wang Prisma wallet).
> View attachment 3058673




The leathers look so yummy !! 
Love the colours too. Now I'm regretting my decision in getting my cuir in boring black..


----------



## slycookies

eehlers said:


> Sitting and waiting for a friend for drinks. Bilberry Cuir at my side (along with my Alexander Wang Prisma wallet).
> View attachment 3058673


 
Ohhhh, this is so beautiful!!


----------



## IFH

tinkerella said:


> The leathers look so yummy !!
> Love the colours too. Now I'm regretting my decision in getting my cuir in boring black..



You can decorate your bag with some nice colorful charms &#9786;


----------



## Esquared72

pbnjam said:


> My aunt has this color. It's really gorgeous and elegant.







tinkerella said:


> The leathers look so yummy !!
> Love the colours too. Now I'm regretting my decision in getting my cuir in boring black..







slycookies said:


> Ohhhh, this is so beautiful!!




Thanks! This is one of my most favorite bags. Goes with everything, so easy and lightweight, super soft. 

Love the Cuir line...enough so that I just ordered the Cuir tote from the Nordy's Anniversary Sale. [emoji6]


----------



## seton

juls12 said:


> The corners of my coral one are already dirty too and I just got it a month ago  I figured it's because I got the large and just bump into things more. Do you use a cloth to wipe it down or do you have something else you use?



I dont use anything. I tried wipes on light LPs before and they dont do much. You need to wet and scrub.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> MSH in Slate. Love this little skull charm...results in a major hardware color clash, but don't care. [emoji41]



I don't see a clash here. Looks great to me.





eehlers said:


> Sitting and waiting for a friend for drinks. Bilberry Cuir at my side (along with my Alexander Wang Prisma wallet).





Wow this is such a beautiful shot! I have always loved the Bilberry Cuir and your AW wallet looks fantastic. (I think AW's bags/wallets are such pieces of art but they are so heavy. I only wear them when I know it will be for a short outting.)





herfyjo said:


> Today I'm using the MSH in Lemon that I bought from Bloomies for $56!  It's a happy bag,and this size is very convenient.  Holds a ton and I still have room to spare.


 It is a very happy color!





Minne Bags said:


> Le pliage cuir tote (long handles) at Chuck E. Cheese with the kids today.





Oh why did LC stop making these? Lucky girl!





pbnjam said:


> Work is boring today... So let me share with you all my bag before I fall asleep..


 Ha! Hope the little monkey danced on top of your keyboard to keep you awake! Is that Fig?





EGBDF said:


> small camelthis one is one of my softest cuirs so a favorite!





And it is super gorgeous!

Late post here but had to travel for business to NY yesterday and carried this beauty. This is the small Quadri handbag and I had her packed to the max.


----------



## Esquared72

Glitter_pixie said:


> I don't see a clash here. Looks great to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this is such a beautiful shot! I have always loved the Bilberry Cuir and your AW wallet looks fantastic. (I think AW's bags/wallets are such pieces of art but they are so heavy. I only wear them when I know it will be for a short outting.)
> View attachment 3059316




Thanks, I think I hit the early evening lighting at just the perfect time to snap a picture.

I am obsessed with this wallet. It's so well made and just so darn pretty.  Can double as a clutch in a pinch. This one is, fortunately, not very heavy... I think because it doesn't have a lot of hardware.


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Sitting and waiting for a friend for drinks. Bilberry Cuir at my side (along with my Alexander Wang Prisma wallet).
> View attachment 3058673



Your bilberry is so gorgeous!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Late post here but had to travel for business to NY yesterday and carried this beauty. This is the small Quadri handbag and I had her packed to the max.
> 
> View attachment 3059316



Beautiful Quadri, GP! I always love how LC seems to use more silver hardware than other designers. I don't mind other hardware but I really like silver.


----------



## herfyjo

Glitter_pixie said:


> Late post here but had to travel for business to NY yesterday and carried this beauty. This is the small Quadri handbag and I had her packed to the max.
> 
> View attachment 3059316



This is stunning bag.  Love the white with silver and I just want to squish it.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> I don't see a clash here. Looks great to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this is such a beautiful shot! I have always loved the Bilberry Cuir and your AW wallet looks fantastic. (I think AW's bags/wallets are such pieces of art but they are so heavy. I only wear them when I know it will be for a short outting.)
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very happy color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh why did LC stop making these? Lucky girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Hope the little monkey danced on top of your keyboard to keep you awake! Is that Fig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is super gorgeous!
> 
> Late post here but had to travel for business to NY yesterday and carried this beauty. This is the small Quadri handbag and I had her packed to the max.
> 
> View attachment 3059316



White! Hot!  It's white hot!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Work is boring today... So let me share with you all my bag before I fall asleep..
> 
> View attachment 3058452


Very pretty color, and I love the pink charm!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I don't see a clash here. Looks great to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this is such a beautiful shot! I have always loved the Bilberry Cuir and your AW wallet looks fantastic. (I think AW's bags/wallets are such pieces of art but they are so heavy. I only wear them when I know it will be for a short outting.)
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very happy color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh why did LC stop making these? Lucky girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Hope the little monkey danced on top of your keyboard to keep you awake! Is that Fig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is super gorgeous!
> 
> Late post here but had to travel for business to NY yesterday and carried this beauty. This is the small Quadri handbag and I had her packed to the max.
> 
> View attachment 3059316


Gorgeous.....!!!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> White! Hot!  It's white hot!


Seton, FYI: I got the LH LP Expandable tote in Slate today, and the LLH LP Cuir leather tote in black also!!!


----------



## hitt

eehlers said:


> Thanks! This is one of my most favorite bags. Goes with everything, so easy and lightweight, super soft.
> 
> Love the Cuir line...enough so that I just ordered the Cuir tote from the Nordy's Anniversary Sale. [emoji6]


I am excited to see everyone's reveal from Nordy's Anniversary Sale. Seton already said she ordered the LPC tote!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> i was just looking it over the other day. all 4 corners are dirty (but not fraying) and there is a dirty streak on one side. it's already due for a scrubbing




Ok good to know. Some colors are just more prone to dirt. I haven't tried cleaning my LCs but will have to on my beige pochette.



Glitter_pixie said:


> Ha! Hope the little monkey danced on top of your keyboard to keep you awake! Is that Fig?
> 
> Late post here but had to travel for business to NY yesterday and carried this beauty. This is the small Quadri handbag and I had her packed to the max.
> 
> View attachment 3059316


Gorgeous Quadri! Yup it's fig. I adore this color.  


cheidel said:


> Very pretty color, and I love the pink charm!!!


Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Sitting and waiting for a friend for drinks. Bilberry Cuir at my side (along with my Alexander Wang Prisma wallet).
> View attachment 3058673


how pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Work is boring today... So let me share with you all my bag before I fall asleep..
> 
> View attachment 3058452



how cute ~ love the color.



EGBDF said:


> small camelthis one is one of my softest cuirs so a favorite!



Looks really soft.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Late post here but had to travel for business to NY yesterday and carried this beauty. This is the small Quadri handbag and I had her packed to the max.
> 
> View attachment 3059316




so nice, white really suits this style.


----------



## babevivtan

Lunch with girlfriend! Girlfriends are the best!!!


----------



## goldfish19

eehlers said:


> Sitting and waiting for a friend for drinks. Bilberry Cuir at my side (along with my Alexander Wang Prisma wallet).
> View attachment 3058673




Bilberry is one of the best colors ever made in LPC. The leather is so soft!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Glitter_pixie said:


> I don't see a clash here. Looks great to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this is such a beautiful shot! I have always loved the Bilberry Cuir and your AW wallet looks fantastic. (I think AW's bags/wallets are such pieces of art but they are so heavy. I only wear them when I know it will be for a short outting.)
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very happy color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh why did LC stop making these? Lucky girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Hope the little monkey danced on top of your keyboard to keep you awake! Is that Fig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is super gorgeous!
> 
> Late post here but had to travel for business to NY yesterday and carried this beauty. This is the small Quadri handbag and I had her packed to the max.
> 
> View attachment 3059316




Beautiful bright white!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Small Cherry LPC cross body today.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

babevivtan said:


> Lunch with girlfriend! Girlfriends are the best!!!




So true! So cute!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Small Cherry LPC cross body today.
> 
> View attachment 3060833
> 
> 
> View attachment 3060834



Lve!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Small Cherry LPC cross body today.
> 
> View attachment 3060833
> 
> 
> View attachment 3060834



Luscious cheery cuir!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Small Cherry LPC cross body today.
> 
> View attachment 3060833
> 
> 
> View attachment 3060834




So lovely on you GP! Did you get this recently or have I just missed it?


----------



## babevivtan

Glitter_pixie said:


> So true! So cute!




Indeed, indeed! Girlfriends and bags ...


----------



## crappie

EGBDF said:


> small camelthis one is one of my softest cuirs so a favorite!


So beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> Bilberry is one of the best colors ever made in LPC. The leather is so soft!



Agree! Love the colour. So unique! 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Small Cherry LPC cross body today.]



Bag twins! The small is just right on you.


----------



## Phiomega

Not the best shot but I love how it pops against my red t-shirt...


----------



## Esquared72

It's a Bubble kind of weekend [emoji41]
View attachment 3061365


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3061357
> 
> Not the best shot but I love how it pops against my red t-shirt...




Very pretty! I think I want to get something in this color but I'm not sure in what yet. 



eehlers said:


> It's a Bubble kind of weekend [emoji41]
> View attachment 3061365




Pretty and fun color! I like the little flower charm too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Small Black Neo made her debut today


----------



## DTTV

Anyone know why my post was deleted? I bought a longchamp camo bag from a consignment store and cant seem to find the name of it or what year it was released. I think its limited edition... is there any thread I can post it to find out the name of the print?


----------



## tflowers921

DTTV said:


> Anyone know why my post was deleted? I bought a longchamp camo bag from a consignment store and cant seem to find the name of it or what year it was released. I think its limited edition... is there any thread I can post it to find out the name of the print?




This may not be an authentic Longchamp, I don't know that they made this print. If that's the case any posts with non-authentic bags usually get deleted. HTH.


----------



## DTTV

Oh bummer. Does anyone recommend an authenticating service that specializes in longchamp?


----------



## DTTV

I returned it! Got my money back, great to see businesses who want to keep a good name!


----------



## tflowers921

DTTV said:


> I returned it! Got my money back, great to see businesses who want to keep a good name!




That was very good of them! For future reference, there is an authenticate this Longchamp thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/longcham...hamp-read-1st-page-before-posting-890060.html
Please read the first post, it has the preferred format on it.


----------



## Phiomega

My Small LP In cedar green accompany me to church today --- I love how the green pops against my black shirt and gold watch...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Not the best shot but I love how it pops against my red t-shirt...



Woooh! It looks splendid!




eehlers said:


> It's a Bubble kind of weekend


Bubble makes everything better, it is such a cheerful colour!




SmokieDragon said:


> My Small Black Neo made her debut today


Cute! How is the smaller size doing for you?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My Small LP In cedar green



Despite it looking dark in online pictures, I like how it pops against your outfit!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3062121
> 
> My Small LP In cedar green accompany me to church today --- I love how the green pops against my black shirt and gold watch...



This Cedar Green is not bad at all. Very pretty! When will it come to Malaysia? So want to see this and the Ice Blue


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cute! How is the smaller size doing for you?



I think I love it and it's less cumbersome than the medium. Maybe cos I use a base shaper in my Medium but for this one, it's ok without the base shaper. It's soooo LIGHT!!! I think I will be ok with my Heritage now which is similar in size 

Even hubby commented that it's small and cute, haha!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I think I love it and it's less cumbersome than the medium. It's soooo LIGHT!!! I think I will be ok with my Heritage now which is similar in size
> 
> Even hubby commented that it's small and cute, haha!



I keep thinking about the Neo in Opera though I haven't even seen it yet. Thought to add one in small. Yay to lightness and cuteness!

Ooohh, waiting for that Heritage reveal!


----------



## tinkerella

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3062121
> 
> My Small LP In cedar green accompany me to church today --- I love how the green pops against my black shirt and gold watch...




The colour is so much prettier in real life than online!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I keep thinking about the Neo in Opera though I haven't even seen it yet. Thought to add one in small. Yay to lightness and cuteness!
> 
> Ooohh, waiting for that Heritage reveal!



I think the Opera will be lovely. I believe it will look very classy especially the Small one.

I can't wait also. If only I could go to their HQ and bug them nicely to do it on the spot, LOL!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I think the Opera will be lovely. I believe it will look very classy especially the Small one.
> 
> I can't wait also. If only I could go to their HQ and bug them nicely to do it on the spot, LOL!



Hahahaha, now you are making me want to visit the store and tell the store manager, "I know you have them, pls can I just take a quick peek at them?"


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> This Cedar Green is not bad at all. Very pretty! When will it come to Malaysia? So want to see this and the Ice Blue




I tried both colors but ended up with cedar green --- the ice blue canvas is very pretty but:
A. I have a BV campana in blue Atlantic that I carry everywhere when I wear any blue
B. The LP handle and flap color works better with cedar green I think 

But you should indeed try both and see what fits you. I went to the outlet twice to convince myself --- was choosing between cedar green and bilberry...


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hahahaha, now you are making me want to visit the store and tell the store manager, "I know you have them, pls can I just take a quick peek at them?"



I'm sure those Neos are in the store room waiting for the SAs to unwrap them and put them on display to the public, hehe!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm sure those Neos are in the store room waiting for the SAs to unwrap them and put them on display to the public, hehe!



I HIGHLY suspect that too. heeeheee


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> I tried both colors but ended up with cedar green --- the ice blue canvas is very pretty but:
> A. I have a BV campana in blue Atlantic that I carry everywhere when I wear any blue
> B. The LP handle and flap color works better with cedar green I think
> 
> But you should indeed try both and see what fits you. I went to the outlet twice to convince myself --- was choosing between cedar green and bilberry...



Thanks for the tips! I'm more into blue than green, so this definitely makes things interesting. I am thinking about doing a custom LP with black or navy as the main colour and ice blue or cedar for the stripe colour. Definitely have to see the colours in person.

Bilberry is a classic colour so even though you didn't buy  it the other day, you can get it in the future.


----------



## IFH

My friend took this photo from LC shop in France...a comparison of the new colors on Neo &#128522;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Lve!







EGBDF said:


> Luscious cheery cuir!







tflowers921 said:


> So lovely on you GP! Did you get this recently or have I just missed it?




Thanks! It is indeed a cheery color and I've worn it two days in a row. Tflowers, I've had this Cuir for a little while. : )


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Phiomega said:


> Not the best shot but I love how it pops against my red t-shirt...




Pretty! Is that Menthe/Mint?



eehlers said:


> It's a Bubble kind of weekend [emoji41]



How many pinks do you own? Bubble is such a pretty, cool pink.





SmokieDragon said:


> My Small Black Neo made her debut today




Lovely debut!



Phiomega said:


> My Small LP In cedar green accompany me to church today --- I love how the green pops against my black shirt and gold watch...




Lovely, lovely green!


----------



## Esquared72

Glitter_pixie said:


> How many pinks do you own? Bubble is such a pretty, cool pink.




Bubble is actually my one and only pink bag! I'm usually not a pink person, but there's something about the tone of the shade in Bubble that I just love. [emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3062121
> 
> My Small LP In cedar green accompany me to church today --- I love how the green pops against my black shirt and gold watch...



Looks fantastic~


----------



## HesitantShopper

IFH said:


> My friend took this photo from LC shop in France...a comparison of the new colors on Neo &#55357;&#56842;



Great comparison~ this should be added to the color thread!


----------



## Esquared72

Back in Bilberry Cuir...I missed it while I was using Bubble yesterday. Lol. 
View attachment 3062250


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Back in Bilberry Cuir...I missed it while I was using Bubble yesterday. Lol.
> View attachment 3062250



oh, so nice! great color.


----------



## Phiomega

Glitter_pixie said:


> Pretty! Is that Menthe/Mint?



That is cedar green... Sorry for the bad indoor shot!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Back in Bilberry Cuir...



I managed to get a Cuir Pouch in Bilberry and I can see why it is your favourite. So saturated in color and soft. One word. Gorgeous.


----------



## IFH

eehlers said:


> Back in Bilberry Cuir...I missed it while I was using Bubble yesterday. Lol.
> View attachment 3062250



Totally understand why you missed her!  I started to think I will get something in Bilberry soon, again another color that I didn't really look at when I first took my first LC home, but finally..."YES" &#128522;


----------



## thedseer

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3062121
> 
> My Small LP In cedar green accompany me to church today --- I love how the green pops against my black shirt and gold watch...



I love this color!


----------



## seton

on the bus to visit my nanny. guess it's a brown bag day according to the person next to me. 
too bad there is no game today. it's the closest I've been to the stadium in yrs.


----------



## LuvAllBags

eehlers said:


> Back in Bilberry Cuir...I missed it while I was using Bubble yesterday. Lol.
> View attachment 3062250




I can understand why you missed it! Gorgeous! 



seton said:


> on the bus to visit my nanny. guess it's a brown bag day according to the person next to me.
> too bad there is no game today. it's the closest I've been to the stadium in yrs.




Aaah, that rich brown....[emoji7]


----------



## Esquared72

I've been inspired by the trailer for the next season of Walking Dead. Just switched into my LLH Chocolate with my little Rick keychain as a charm. [emoji6]
View attachment 3062587

View attachment 3062588


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> on the bus to visit my nanny. guess it's a brown bag day according to the person next to me.
> too bad there is no game today. it's the closest I've been to the stadium in yrs.




I was there two years ago. It was my first time to a Yankee game before my LC days!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> Back in Bilberry Cuir...I missed it while I was using Bubble yesterday. Lol.




Luscious! You've got the pink-purpley thing going on : )


----------



## cheidel

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3062121
> 
> My Small LP In cedar green accompany me to church today --- I love how the green pops against my black shirt and gold watch...


Beautiful color, and it looks great on you!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3062121
> 
> My Small LP In cedar green accompany me to church today --- I love how the green pops against my black shirt and gold watch...




Cute! I like that green!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carried my new beige Veau/Le Foulonne crossbody to see a movie with my daughter.




Couldn't fit in much at all. Just a wallet, pouch, keys and sunglasses.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> I've been inspired by the trailer for the next season of Walking Dead. Just switched into my LLH Chocolate with my little Rick keychain as a charm. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3062587
> 
> View attachment 3062588



So nice~ love the keychain!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my new beige Veau/Le Foulonne crossbody to see a movie with my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 3062922
> 
> 
> Couldn't fit in much at all. Just a wallet, pouch, keys and sunglasses.



SO cute, great color too. a compromise on space though.


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> I've been inspired by the trailer for the next season of Walking Dead. Just switched into my LLH Chocolate with my little Rick keychain as a charm. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3062587
> 
> View attachment 3062588


 
Love the charm! It's so cute. I need to catch up on those eps.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> on the bus to visit my nanny. guess it's a brown bag day according to the person next to me.
> too bad there is no game today. it's the closest I've been to the stadium in yrs.


 
I like yours more!


----------



## Jnly

Carrying my le pliage pink candy small! I love this size so much! Perfect for everyday shopping!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Couldn't fit in much at all. Just a wallet, pouch, keys and sunglasses.



The essentials but light and easy for the movies or for anything else is always good.


----------



## IFH

Small pebble LP cuir today...on a factory visit at Toyota &#10084;


----------



## DiJe40

IFH said:


> Small pebble LP cuir today...on a factory visit at Toyota [emoji173]




Lovely..and I like your scarf [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my new beige Veau/Le Foulonne crossbody to see a movie with my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 3062922
> 
> 
> Couldn't fit in much at all. Just a wallet, pouch, keys and sunglasses.



What a beauty! I really like this. 

Didn't take this picture today, but today my Balzane is "in action".


----------



## IFH

Ludmilla said:


> What a beauty! I really like this.
> 
> Didn't take this picture today, but today my Balzane is "in action".


Beautiful red &#128525;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

IFH said:


> Small pebble LP cuir today...on a factory visit at Toyota &#10084;


Love Pebble!



Ludmilla said:


> What a beauty! I really like this.]


Stunning and I see that it is very spacious too!


----------



## Phiomega

Jnly said:


> Carrying my le pliage pink candy small! I love this size so much! Perfect for everyday shopping!




Love the pink and the fluffy keychain!


----------



## Phiomega

Miao accompanied me to Singapore for vacation! Proven to be a worry free, fun and fantastic bag to travel with kids and really fits a lot!


----------



## IFH

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3063148
> 
> Miao accompanied me to Singapore for vacation! Proven to be a worry free, fun and fantastic bag to travel with kids and really fits a lot!



Super cute&#128049;  Have a great vacation too!


----------



## Ludmilla

IFH said:


> Beautiful red &#128525;





frenziedhandbag said:


> Love Pebble!
> 
> 
> Stunning and I see that it is very spacious too!



Thank you! 



Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3063148
> 
> Miao accompanied me to Singapore for vacation! Proven to be a worry free, fun and fantastic bag to travel with kids and really fits a lot!



Oh my, is this cute...


----------



## pbnjam

Jnly said:


> Carrying my le pliage pink candy small! I love this size so much! Perfect for everyday shopping!


 Very cute color and love the fur ball too.


IFH said:


> Small pebble LP cuir today...on a factory visit at Toyota &#10084;


 Gorgeous! The scarf is very cute. Wish I had the SM behind too!


Ludmilla said:


> What a beauty! I really like this.
> 
> Didn't take this picture today, but today my Balzane is "in action".


 Well this is one beautiful looking satchel! Love the rich color!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my new beige Veau/Le Foulonne crossbody to see a movie with my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 3062922
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't fit in much at all. Just a wallet, pouch, keys and sunglasses.



Very cute but practical for holding a few things-the leather looks so nice.



Jnly said:


> Carrying my le pliage pink candy small! I love this size so much! Perfect for everyday shopping!



Pretty color!



IFH said:


> Small pebble LP cuir today...on a factory visit at Toyota &#10084;



This one is definitely on my list to consider!



Ludmilla said:


> What a beauty! I really like this.
> 
> Didn't take this picture today, but today my Balzane is "in action".



Don't see many of these around here!



Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3063148
> 
> Miao accompanied me to Singapore for vacation! Proven to be a worry free, fun and fantastic bag to travel with kids and really fits a lot!



Adorable and what a fun vacation bag!


----------



## tinkerella

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3063148
> 
> Miao accompanied me to Singapore for vacation! Proven to be a worry free, fun and fantastic bag to travel with kids and really fits a lot!




Welcome to Singapore!! Hope you are enjoying this city so far ) 

Miao is soooo adorable ! Makes me wanna get one too [emoji87]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Jnly said:


> Carrying my le pliage pink candy small! I love this size so much! Perfect for everyday shopping!



SO pretty~ love your poofball. 



IFH said:


> Small pebble LP cuir today...on a factory visit at Toyota &#10084;



Pretty! nice scarf too.



Ludmilla said:


> What a beauty! I really like this.
> 
> Didn't take this picture today, but today my Balzane is "in action".



what a great red~


----------



## HesitantShopper

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3063148
> 
> Miao accompanied me to Singapore for vacation! Proven to be a worry free, fun and fantastic bag to travel with kids and really fits a lot!



Cute companion~


----------



## Yanhearts

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3062121
> 
> My Small LP In cedar green accompany me to church today --- I love how the green pops against my black shirt and gold watch...


Love the Cedar Green! Very Classy!



IFH said:


> My friend took this photo from LC shop in France...a comparison of the new colors on Neo &#128522;


Saw this colour-Opera on Instagram too. Another Classy colour..Love it!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my new beige Veau/Le Foulonne crossbody to see a movie with my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 3062922
> 
> 
> Couldn't fit in much at all. Just a wallet, pouch, keys and sunglasses.



The leather on your bag looks so soft and we are charm twins!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Back to Medium Blue Cuir today


----------



## Glitter_pixie

IFH said:


> Small pebble LP cuir today...on a factory visit at Toyota &#10084;



So divine! How do you like the color so far?



Ludmilla said:


> What a beauty! I really like this.
> 
> Didn't take this picture today, but today my Balzane is "in action".



Thanks! 

Oh what a great shot of your Balzane. Is that Poppy? Do you use it for work or as an everyday kind of bag?



Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3063148
> 
> Miao accompanied me to Singapore for vacation! Proven to be a worry free, fun and fantastic bag to travel with kids and really fits a lot!



Luv your kitty bag!



EGBDF said:


> Very cute but practical for holding a few things-the leather looks so nice.


The leather is great! I have a nice collection of VFs now and will have to post some photos in the right thread.



SmokieDragon said:


> The leather on your bag looks so soft and we are charm twins!





SmokieDragon said:


> Back to Medium Blue Cuir today



Thanks! 

Love the blue LPC. I find I go on kicks between the Cherry and the Blue.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> I've been inspired by the trailer for the next season of Walking Dead. Just switched into my LLH Chocolate with my little Rick keychain as a charm. [emoji6]



Super cute!


----------



## lcaddict

LLH Le Pliage in coral with my handbag charm


----------



## DiJe40

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my new beige Veau/Le Foulonne crossbody to see a movie with my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 3062922
> 
> 
> Couldn't fit in much at all. Just a wallet, pouch, keys and sunglasses.







SmokieDragon said:


> Back to Medium Blue Cuir today




Beautiful bags..and where do you buy the bag charms? Want one too [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

DiJe40 said:


> Beautiful bags..and where do you buy the bag charms? Want one too [emoji7]



Thanks! The macaroon charm on the left is from Laduree which I bought while on holiday in Singapore and the little leather Scottie is from my Radley mini bag


----------



## IFH

Glitter_pixie said:


> So divine! How do you like the color so far?



Oh, I love grey.  Honestly, I do not have a single bag in black. I often pick a shade of grey or beige whenever I need something to go with my colorful outfit and that always works for me &#128522;


----------



## seton

lcaddict said:


> LLH Le Pliage in coral with my handbag charm
> 
> View attachment 3063375



Gorgeous


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Back to Medium Blue Cuir today



Hot


----------



## goldfish19

thedseer said:


> Not the best picture, but here's my LLH hydrangea.



Is this more pink than red?


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Back to Medium Blue Cuir today


Gorgeous! Love the charms! 


lcaddict said:


> LLH Le Pliage in coral with my handbag charm
> 
> View attachment 3063375


Love this color! Looks so pretty every time I see it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Back to Medium Blue Cuir today



Heart the Cuir and the charms make it even more stunning!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lcaddict said:


> LLH Le Pliage in coral with my handbag charm



lovely color and that's such a cute bag on bag charm.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ludmilla said:


> What a beauty! I really like this.
> 
> Didn't take this picture today, but today my Balzane is "in action".




How are you liking the Balzane?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carried two today. First I ran an errand to the post office with my custom #2 LP.




Then later I had my weekly Monday night out and it was raining when I left so I brought out my larger MSH Hortensia.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried two today.]



I adore your custom! It's so bright and cheerful! The MSH is a delight too!


----------



## goldfish19

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried two today. First I ran an errand to the post office with my custom #2 LP.
> 
> View attachment 3063985
> 
> 
> Then later I had my weekly Monday night out and it was raining when I left so I brought out my larger MSH Hortensia.
> 
> View attachment 3063990




Hortensia is hydrangea? Looks brighter  in this photo. Lovely pink.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> Hortensia is hydrangea?



yes. &#128522;


----------



## MMaiko

lcaddict said:


> LLH Le Pliage in coral with my handbag charm
> 
> View attachment 3063375



Beautiful color!


----------



## Ludmilla

pbnjam said:


> Well this is one beautiful looking satchel! Love the rich color!





EGBDF said:


> Don't see many of these around here!
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable and what a fun vacation bag!





HesitantShopper said:


> what a great red~



Thank you so much! 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh what a great shot of your Balzane. Is that Poppy? Do you use it for work or as an everyday kind of bag?



I use it for work. It fits files and isn't to heavy. For everyday adventures I use smaller bags. The colour is mahagoni. I don't know why this bag looks so red on photos.  It's more a brownish red...



LuvAllBags said:


> How are you liking the Balzane?



I like it quite well. The leather is very smooth and seems to be durable. I use it mainly for work. Some cons are the shoulder strap which isn't adjustable and doesn't work crossbody. Also it is attached to the top handles so bag looks weird when carried on the shoulder. I carry it handheld most of the time. Another con is the semi-open top. We do have some rain here and I always feel paranoid about my belongings getting wet...


----------



## IFH

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried two today. First I ran an errand to the post office with my custom #2 LP.
> 
> Then later I had my weekly Monday night out and it was raining when I left so I brought out my larger MSH Hortensia.



Given that I already have quite a few of these in pink and red shades, I am getting crazy now that I may also want Hortensia &#128549;


----------



## Minne Bags

HesitantShopper said:


> perfect choice!





SmokieDragon said:


> I had no idea this style existed before! Lovely! LC should definitely bring it back





EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous leather!





seton said:


> I saw someone walk the dog with it. I cant wait to be ur bag twin!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh why did LC stop making these? Lucky girl!



Thanks, everyone! Sorry for the late reply. (I was waiting to get a laptop to use the multi-quote feature.)  It's a fabulous bag. Hopefully, you were able to snag one from the Nordies anniversary sale.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

lcaddict said:


> LLH Le Pliage in coral with my handbag charm



The color is divine! And the charm is a perfect match!



frenziedhandbag said:


> I adore your custom! It's so bright and cheerful! The MSH is a delight too!



Thanks! I really love my custom LPs. Will probably plan another one in the future.



goldfish19 said:


> Hortensia is hydrangea? Looks brighter  in this photo. Lovely pink.



Thanks! The photo made it come out very bright. 



IFH said:


> Given that I already have quite a few of these in pink and red shades, I am getting crazy now that I may also want Hortensia &#128549;



I have more pink bags than I ever thought I would but just love them so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Hot





pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! Love the charms!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Heart the Cuir and the charms make it even more stunning!



Thanks so much for the Cuir love!


----------



## tinkerella

SmokieDragon said:


> Back to Medium Blue Cuir today




Gorgeous blue [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mermaid.braid

I already posted this pic in the Eiffel Tower LP thread but I figured Bastille Day would be the right occasion to use my Red Garance 1899 for the first time:


----------



## Minne Bags

SmokieDragon said:


> Back to Medium Blue Cuir today




Absolutely lovely, smokie dragon!


----------



## Minne Bags

mermaid.braid said:


> I already posted this pic in the Eiffel Tower LP thread but I figured Bastille Day would be the right occasion to use my Red Garance 1899 for the first time:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064613




Very nice! I agree that it is the perfect choice for Bastille day.


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> I already posted this pic in the Eiffel Tower LP thread but I figured Bastille Day would be the right occasion to use my Red Garance 1899 for the first time:
> 
> View attachment 3064613



Perfect for Bastille Day! So pretty.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried two today. First I ran an errand to the post office with my custom #2 LP.
> 
> View attachment 3063985
> 
> 
> Then later I had my weekly Monday night out and it was raining when I left so I brought out my larger MSH Hortensia.
> 
> View attachment 3063990


Love these happy colors!


----------



## Minne Bags

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried two today. First I ran an errand to the post office with my custom #2 LP.
> 
> View attachment 3063985
> 
> 
> Then later I had my weekly Monday night out and it was raining when I left so I brought out my larger MSH Hortensia.
> 
> View attachment 3063990




Love these, glitter_pixie! I especially like the colors on the custom. So, you don't use the custom in the rain?


----------



## dreva

I always love how longchamp is carried  [emoji173]&#65039; here mine today


----------



## DiJe40

mermaid.braid said:


> I already posted this pic in the Eiffel Tower LP thread but I figured Bastille Day would be the right occasion to use my Red Garance 1899 for the first time:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064613




So beautiful in red.. Didn't know they existed.. I have the blue one.


----------



## HesitantShopper

mermaid.braid said:


> I already posted this pic in the Eiffel Tower LP thread but I figured Bastille Day would be the right occasion to use my Red Garance 1899 for the first time:
> 
> View attachment 3064613



pretty!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> I already posted this pic in the Eiffel Tower LP thread but I figured Bastille Day would be the right occasion to use my Red Garance 1899 for the first time:



It's so beautiful in the Red Garance!



pbnjam said:


> Love these happy colors!



Thank you. : )



dreva said:


> I always love how longchamp is carried  [emoji173]&#65039; here mine today



Wow, I've never seen this before. Bear charm is cute too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Minne Bags said:


> Love these, glitter_pixie! I especially like the colors on the custom. So, you don't use the custom in the rain?



I wasn't clear. I needed to go to a larger bag so I could hold all my stuff because of the rain. I'd use my custom in the rain.


----------



## Inferknight

Still carrying my Small Neo in Hortensia. She's so worry free and easy I haven't looked back at my other bags!


----------



## traytray

Mermaid.braid this is gorgeous ! I'm going to Paris in september, hope they still have it. If not, did you see other basic colors or the stores only carry the 2 limited seasonal colors ?? Thaaaaankss !!


----------



## Phiomega

Mariniere on its inauguration trip --- this is about 80m above ground on a cable car to Sentosa on Singapore!


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3065495
> 
> Mariniere on its inauguration trip --- this is about 80m above ground on a cable car to Sentosa on Singapore!



Nice, and what a unique shot!


----------



## mermaid.braid

Minne Bags said:


> Very nice! I agree that it is the perfect choice for Bastille day.





pbnjam said:


> Perfect for Bastille Day! So pretty.





DiJe40 said:


> So beautiful in red.. Didn't know they existed.. I have the blue one.





HesitantShopper said:


> pretty!





Glitter_pixie said:


> It's so beautiful in the Red Garance!





traytray said:


> Mermaid.braid this is gorgeous ! I'm going to Paris in september, hope they still have it. If not, did you see other basic colors or the stores only carry the 2 limited seasonal colors ?? Thaaaaankss !!



 everyone

@DiJe40: LC had a Red ET/Liberty/etc years ago but this one is new for the Fall/Winter season! (Red Garance)

@Glitter_pixie: I wasn't expecting the print to be black but I'm really digging it. Your photo of your Red Garance 1899 was so helpful! I was able to see that it was my kind of red without having to see it in person 

@traytray: LC only offers two colors per season, no other "basic colors" in addition to that. If there are leftovers from the two colors of the previous season they might have those out still. For this Fall/Winter, the 2 colors are Red Garance like mine, and Glacier (I just read the Eiffel Tower thread and it's Glacier, not Navy!) Have fun in Paris, the weather is nice in September!


----------



## changingwoman

Today I'm carrying my brand new MSH in Cedar, which arrived yesterday.




I guess that means my Longchamp collection has officially begun, now that I've got one of each size of classic Le Pliage.  Woo!


----------



## EGBDF

changingwoman said:


> Today I'm carrying my brand new MSH in Cedar, which arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3065521
> 
> 
> I guess that means my Longchamp collection has officially begun, now that I've got one of each size of classic Le Pliage.  Woo!



Such a pretty color!


----------



## traytray

mermaid.braid said:


> everyone
> 
> @DiJe40: LC had a Red ET/Liberty/etc years ago but this one is new for the Fall/Winter season! (Red Garance)
> 
> @Glitter_pixie: I wasn't expecting the print to be black but I'm really digging it. Your photo of your Red Garance 1899 was so helpful! I was able to see that it was my kind of red without having to see it in person
> 
> @traytray: LC only offers two colors per season, no other "basic colors" in addition to that. If there are leftovers from the two colors of the previous season they might have those out still. For this Fall/Winter, the 2 colors are Red Garance like mine, and Navy. Have fun in Paris, the weather is nice in September!


@mermaid.braid thanks so much for your reply ! I tried the whole internet to get my answers lol ! I much prefer your red one than the other navy color, so I guess I need to get myself ready for the hunt !


----------



## pbnjam

changingwoman said:


> Today I'm carrying my brand new MSH in Cedar, which arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3065521
> 
> 
> I guess that means my Longchamp collection has officially begun, now that I've got one of each size of classic Le Pliage.  Woo!



Very pretty color! You're off to a great start.


----------



## tinkerella

changingwoman said:


> Today I'm carrying my brand new MSH in Cedar, which arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3065521
> 
> 
> I guess that means my Longchamp collection has officially begun, now that I've got one of each size of classic Le Pliage.  Woo!




Really gorgeous colour !!! Thanks for sharing [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## LuvAllBags

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3065495
> 
> Mariniere on its inauguration trip --- this is about 80m above ground on a cable car to Sentosa on Singapore!



Aah - stunning bag and cool view! 





changingwoman said:


> Today I'm carrying my brand new MSH in Cedar, which arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3065521
> 
> 
> I guess that means my Longchamp collection has officially begun, now that I've got one of each size of classic Le Pliage.  Woo!




Love that color!


----------



## mermaid.braid

traytray said:


> @mermaid.braid thanks so much for your reply ! I tried the whole internet to get my answers lol ! I much prefer your red one than the other navy color, so I guess I need to get myself ready for the hunt !



Yw. I corrected my post above and it's actually not Navy that's the other color, but Glacier. I'm not sure how to describe this blue since it looks different in every photo I've seen of it. Anyway, good luck on your hunt for Garance!


----------



## changingwoman

EGBDF said:


> Such a pretty color!





pbnjam said:


> Very pretty color! You're off to a great start.





tinkerella said:


> Really gorgeous colour !!! Thanks for sharing [emoji5]&#65039;





LuvAllBags said:


> Love that color!



Thanks so much, y'all!!  I LOVE the color - it's exactly what I was hoping for.  I think the MSH might be my fave size too...I guess we'll see what happens as I use them


----------



## mermaid.braid

changingwoman said:


> Today I'm carrying my brand new MSH in Cedar, which arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3065521
> 
> 
> I guess that means my Longchamp collection has officially begun, now that I've got one of each size of classic Le Pliage.  Woo!



1 of each size is a good place to start  your collection will grow in no time!


----------



## herfyjo

changingwoman said:


> Today I'm carrying my brand new MSH in Cedar, which arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3065521
> 
> 
> I guess that means my Longchamp collection has officially begun, now that I've got one of each size of classic Le Pliage.  Woo!




What a gorgeous color!


----------



## changingwoman

mermaid.braid said:


> 1 of each size is a good place to start  your collection will grow in no time!


]

I know!!  I'm already scheming for my next acquisition (or two...) 



herfyjo said:


> What a gorgeous color!



Thanks!!  I agree


----------



## EGBDF

I know I've posted my neo before but this is the medium hehe--I use the small a lot more.
Going to see if I can retrieve an ET pliage...


----------



## Minne Bags

Glitter_pixie said:


> I wasn't clear. I needed to go to a larger bag so I could hold all my stuff because of the rain. I'd use my custom in the rain.




Hi there! Oh okay.  Makes sense. I was just curious. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Minne Bags

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3065495
> 
> Mariniere on its inauguration trip --- this is about 80m above ground on a cable car to Sentosa on Singapore!




This is pretty print. It's Perfect for summer.


----------



## Minne Bags

changingwoman said:


> Today I'm carrying my brand new MSH in Cedar, which arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3065521
> 
> 
> I guess that means my Longchamp collection has officially begun, now that I've got one of each size of classic Le Pliage.  Woo!




I love the cedar. Enjoy the longchamp ride. LOL.


----------



## Minne Bags

EGBDF said:


> I know I've posted my neo before but this is the medium hehe--I use the small a lot more.
> 
> Going to see if I can retrieve an ET pliage...




Hey egbdf! Nice blue. Gotta love the ease of the neo. I have a medium in black and use it often. The funny thing is that I originally bought a small, but found it way too small for me.


----------



## EGBDF

Minne Bags said:


> Hey egbdf! Nice blue. Gotta love the ease of the neo. I have a medium in black and use it often. The funny thing is that I originally bought a small, but found it way too small for me.



Thanks, I try to carry as small a bag as I can get away with, but last year I was traveling with the small and I decided I hated having everything crammed in, so I bought the medium to finish my trip with! Now I feel like I could use a large...


----------



## Minne Bags

EGBDF said:


> Thanks, I try to carry as small a bag as I can get away with, but last year I was traveling with the small and I decided I hated having everything crammed in, so I bought the medium to finish my trip with! Now I feel like I could use a large...




I hear ya! You sound like me. LOL. [emoji39]


----------



## whateve

It was suggested I post this here. This is my leather drawstring with a Coach fish charm.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> It was suggested I post this here. This is my leather drawstring with a Coach fish charm.



Looks adorable with the fish.
You should get another LC&#8230;or two!! Your charms would look great on them!


----------



## Phiomega

Minne Bags said:


> This is pretty print. It's Perfect for summer.




Thank you! This is indeed my summer vacation!


----------



## Phiomega

EGBDF said:


> Nice, and what a unique shot!




Thank you! I should have lose the shopping bag behind my LC to get better view!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Mariniere on its inauguration trip --- this is about 80m above ground on a cable car to Sentosa on Singapore!



Cool shot! I am visiting tomorrow being a Public Holiday. Hope you are having fun thus far!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried two today. First I ran an errand to the post office with my custom #2 LP.
> 
> View attachment 3063985
> 
> 
> Then later I had my weekly Monday night out and it was raining when I left so I brought out my larger MSH Hortensia.
> 
> View attachment 3063990


Both are lovely.......!!!!!  Such fun colors.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Looks adorable with the fish.
> You should get another LCor two!! Your charms would look great on them!


Thanks! I really don't need any more bags. I should be on ban island. I've had this bag for over a year and probably only carried it 3 or 4 times. It is probably lucky that I don't live near a LC store!


----------



## xhaiza

Finally, got my first longchamp which i used earlier at work [emoji7] Really love the color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> I know I've posted my neo before but this is the medium hehe--I use the small a lot more.
> 
> Going to see if I can retrieve an ET pliage...




Love it...lol...I can relate having to upgrade sizes! 



whateve said:


> It was suggested I post this here. This is my leather drawstring with a Coach fish charm.



OMG...gorgeous! And the fish charm really adds some sparkle! Perfect! 





xhaiza said:


> Finally, got my first longchamp which i used earlier at work [emoji7] Really love the color!
> View attachment 3066385




Lovely...such a pretty color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

xhaiza said:


> Finally, got my first longchamp which i used earlier at work [emoji7] Really love the color!
> View attachment 3066385



what a great color~


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> I know I've posted my neo before but this is the medium hehe--I use the small a lot more.
> Going to see if I can retrieve an ET pliage...



so cute! love the blue, truly suits the LP.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3065495
> 
> Mariniere on its inauguration trip --- this is about 80m above ground on a cable car to Sentosa on Singapore!



great shot~! 



changingwoman said:


> Today I'm carrying my brand new MSH in Cedar, which arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3065521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that means my Longchamp collection has officially begun, now that I've got one of each size of classic Le Pliage.  Woo!



Cedar is so nice~


----------



## cheidel

Carrying black leather LC Cuir! Love it!!! [emoji39]


----------



## herfyjo

cheidel said:


> Carrying black leather LC Cuir! Love it!!! [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066451



It's divine!!!!!!


----------



## pbnjam

whateve said:


> It was suggested I post this here. This is my leather drawstring with a Coach fish charm.



Just love the orange and blue combination!! 



xhaiza said:


> Finally, got my first longchamp which i used earlier at work [emoji7] Really love the color!
> View attachment 3066385




Beige is very pretty!


cheidel said:


> Carrying black leather LC Cuir! Love it!!! [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066451




The leather look soo gorgeous! Definitely a move in asap kind of bag!


----------



## pbnjam

Taking a short coffee break at Macys.


----------



## EGBDF

xhaiza said:


> Finally, got my first longchamp which i used earlier at work [emoji7] Really love the color!
> View attachment 3066385



Oh, what color is that?!



cheidel said:


> Carrying black leather LC Cuir! Love it!!! [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066451



Mmmm, I can almost smell the leather...



pbnjam said:


> Taking a short coffee break at Macys.
> 
> View attachment 3066545



Love this design!


----------



## seton

xhaiza said:


> Finally, got my first longchamp which i used earlier at work [emoji7] Really love the color!
> View attachment 3066385



it's a very elegant colour 





cheidel said:


> Carrying black leather LC Cuir! Love it!!! [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066451



why are you carrying it with the plastic on the handles? 





pbnjam said:


> Taking a short coffee break at Macys.
> 
> View attachment 3066545



Wow, you started already. See if u can go by Cosmos (36th st between 5th ave and Bway) for discontinued LC.


I am carrying my Poppy 1899 with Coral LPH wallet and Poppy LPC pouch. No pic since youve seen it all already.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Minne Bags said:


> Absolutely lovely, smokie dragon!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Minne Bags

pbnjam said:


> Taking a short coffee break at Macys.
> 
> View attachment 3066545




Niiiiice! [emoji7]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> I know I've posted my neo before but this is the medium hehe--I use the small a lot more.
> Going to see if I can retrieve an ET pliage...



I only have the small (in beige) and pack it to the max! Lovely neo.



whateve said:


> It was suggested I post this here. This is my leather drawstring with a Coach fish charm.



Wow so lovely! Lucky you and that fish charm is a perfect match!



cheidel said:


> Both are lovely.......!!!!!  Such fun colors.






cheidel said:


> Carrying black leather LC Cuir! Love it!!! [emoji39]



Thanks! Love that black LPC. I got the camel version and what a love!



xhaiza said:


> Finally, got my first longchamp which i used earlier at work [emoji7] Really love the color!



Bag twins! Don't you just love it?




pbnjam said:


> Taking a short coffee break at Macys.



So jelly! What a great day to be in the city and having coffee at Macys. That's a real standout LC. Gorgeous!


----------



## sr1856

pbnjam said:


> Taking a short coffee break at Macys.
> 
> View attachment 3066545


pretty and nice color.


----------



## Phiomega

pbnjam said:


> Taking a short coffee break at Macy's





Love the pattern and the color... Stil amazed by the variety of LC patterns/colors!


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> Love this design!


Thanks!  i love it too!c


seton said:


> Wow, you started already. See if u can go by Cosmos (36th st between 5th ave and Bway) for discontinued LC.
> 
> 
> I am carrying my Poppy 1899 with Coral LPH wallet and Poppy LPC pouch. No pic since youve seen it all already.


Yup I like to start my shopping early in the morning.  Oh I've been meaning to go there but keep forgetting. Did not get SoL travel bag. I seriously thought I saw a mint one at Soho before but not today.

I'm going to imagine your WIMB. Yup another beautiful display! 


Minne Bags said:


> Niiiiice! [emoji7]


Thank you! LC is breaking my bank with all their pretty prints.


Glitter_pixie said:


> So jelly! What a great day to be in the city and having coffee at Macys. That's a real standout LC. Gorgeous!


Definitely a nice shopping day! Thanks. 


Phiomega said:


> Love the pattern and the color... Stil amazed by the variety of LC patterns/colors!


Tell me about it! Just trying to keep up.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Yup I like to start my shopping early in the morning.  Oh I've been meaning to go there but keep forgetting. Did not get SoL travel bag. *I seriously thought I saw a mint one at Soho before but not today.*
> 
> I'm going to imagine your WIMB. Yup another beautiful display!



Yeah, it looks like Mint but it's Duck Blu. Let me see if I haz a pic. . . . .

here it is. And thx for imagining my magnificent WIMB for me. 



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Yeah, it looks like Mint but it's Duck Blu. Let me see if I haz a pic. . . . .
> 
> here it is. And thx for imagining my magnificent WIMB for me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


O I'm getting the colors all mixed up. Yes that is the one I had my eye on. I think it's gone tho cus it wasn't there today. Will check out Cosmos and Rockerfeller next week. 

I saw red garance LH SoL today at Macys and Soho.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> O I'm getting the colors all mixed up. Yes that is the one I had my eye on. I think it's gone tho cus it wasn't there today. Will check out Cosmos and Rockerfeller next week.
> 
> I saw red garance LH SoL today at Macys and Soho.



the duck blu 1624 is an excellent choice. check to see if any of the other 3 LCs have it. Madison had one around 4th July.

I'll try to go by this weekend to check out the red SOL. I still havent decided what to do about the landmark LEs this season. Thx!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## preppyboy8671

Yay my first post! Been a lurker for years, finally registered last night. Getting ready for movie night!


----------



## tflowers921

preppyboy8671 said:


> Yay my first post! Been a lurker for years, finally registered last night. Getting ready for movie night!




Welcome!!! Lovely LC!


----------



## cheidel

herfyjo said:


> It's divine!!!!!!


 
Thank you!   


The leather look soo gorgeous! Definitely a move in asap kind of bag![/QUOTE]

Thank you!  Yes, the leather is soft and gorgeous!!!  Lovely leather smell. 



Mmmm, I can almost smell the leather...

It smells rich!!!  



Love this design![/QUOTE]

I love it too!


----------



## cheidel

xhaiza said:


> Finally, got my first longchamp which i used earlier at work [emoji7] Really love the color!
> View attachment 3066385


It's gorgeous, congrats!!!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Taking a short coffee break at Macys.
> 
> View attachment 3066545


Gorgeous, I think she's enjoying the coffee break!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> it's a very elegant colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are you carrying it with the plastic on the handles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you started already. See if u can go by Cosmos (36th st between 5th ave and Bway) for discontinued LC.
> 
> 
> I am carrying my Poppy 1899 with Coral LPH wallet and Poppy LPC pouch. No pic since youve seen it all already.


LOL.....  Just used that pic, since it's much clearer than the pic I took today.


----------



## for3v3rz

Packed and ready for vaca...


----------



## Phiomega

That is my son trying to carry my Mariniere as it is fully stuffed with his Mickey Mouse, Willy the whale and Ellie the baby elephant...


----------



## Esquared72

Back from my business trip, so loaded up and ready to go with my new Camel Cuir! [emoji7]
View attachment 3067503


----------



## IFH

First day out with Miss Malabar &#128536; I think the true color leans toward Fig, but Malabar just has more pink, a little brighter than Fig.  She doesn't look as bright as the photo here actually.  It is good if you want a pop of color but not too loud, lovely...and love her! &#10084;


----------



## seton

preppyboy8671 said:


> Yay my first post! Been a lurker for years, finally registered last night. Getting ready for movie night!



:welcome2: to the forum. So glad you finally joined us. We needed a preppyboy around here. 
Your Neo looks great with ur Celine.





for3v3rz said:


> Packed and ready for vaca...
> 
> View attachment 3067385



Have a great vaca!





Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3067469
> 
> That is my son trying to carry my Mariniere as it is fully stuffed with his Mickey Mouse, Willy the whale and Ellie the baby elephant...



another adorable pic! 




eehlers said:


> Back from my business trip, so loaded up and ready to go with my new Camel Cuir! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3067503



lookin good 





IFH said:


> First day out with Miss Malabar &#128536; I think the true color leans toward Fig, but Malabar just has more pink, a little brighter than Fig.  She doesn't look as bright as the photo here actually.  It is good if you want a pop of color but not too loud, lovely...and love her! &#10084;



I heart ur Malabar, heh.


----------



## tflowers921

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3067469
> 
> That is my son trying to carry my Mariniere as it is fully stuffed with his Mickey Mouse, Willy the whale and Ellie the baby elephant...




This is too cute!


----------



## LuvAllBags

SSH Gunmetal's first lunch outing...I love it and love the color. MSH will be next Gunmetal purchase. It is the ideal gray for me. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sorry for second post - also Clay Quadri Satchel today!


----------



## LuvAllBags

eehlers said:


> Back from my business trip, so loaded up and ready to go with my new Camel Cuir! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3067503



Bestill my [emoji173]&#65039;!!





IFH said:


> First day out with Miss Malabar [emoji8] I think the true color leans toward Fig, but Malabar just has more pink, a little brighter than Fig.  She doesn't look as bright as the photo here actually.  It is good if you want a pop of color but not too loud, lovely...and love her! [emoji173]




So pretty!


----------



## lcaddict

My LM Metal in white
(not as white as it used to be lol)


----------



## lcaddict

LuvAllBags said:


> Sorry for second post - also Clay Quadri Satchel today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067643




I love this bag, but it's never on sale!!! I've always wanted to get this in either red or black. 

How is the quality?


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3067469
> 
> That is my son trying to carry my Mariniere as it is fully stuffed with his Mickey Mouse, Willy the whale and Ellie the baby elephant...


Cute picture! 


for3v3rz said:


> Packed and ready for vaca...
> View attachment 3067385


Yes you are! Is it heavy? Yours is filled all the way.



eehlers said:


> Back from my business trip, so loaded up and ready to go with my new Camel Cuir! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3067503


So pretty. Looks so soft!


IFH said:


> First day out with Miss Malabar &#128536; I think the true color leans toward Fig, but Malabar just has more pink, a little brighter than Fig.  She doesn't look as bright as the photo here actually.  It is good if you want a pop of color but not too loud, lovely...and love her! &#10084;


Cute cute color. Thinking about getting a backpack in this color. 


LuvAllBags said:


> Sorry for second post - also Clay Quadri Satchel today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067643


Love your tassles! Where did they come from? Clay is so pretty!


lcaddict said:


> My LM Metal in white
> (not as white as it used to be lol)
> 
> View attachment 3067712


Still looks very white to me. Such an elegant pattern!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, I think she's enjoying the coffee break!


Thank you!  I always stop at that Starbucks before I start looking around there.


preppyboy8671 said:


> Yay my first post! Been a lurker for years, finally registered last night. Getting ready for movie night!


Love the neo line too. Black is so chic!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

for3v3rz said:


> Packed and ready for vaca...



Have a great time! Hope you get some Longchamp action photos.



Phiomega said:


> That is my son trying to carry my Mariniere as it is fully stuffed with his Mickey Mouse, Willy the whale and Ellie the baby elephant...



Too adorable!



eehlers said:


> Back from my business trip, so loaded up and ready to go with my new Camel Cuir! [emoji7]



 bag twinsies.



IFH said:


> First day out with Miss Malabar &#128536; I think the true color leans toward Fig, but Malabar just has more pink, a little brighter than Fig.  She doesn't look as bright as the photo here actually.  It is good if you want a pop of color but not too loud, lovely...and love her! &#10084;



Luv her, too!



LuvAllBags said:


> Sorry for second post - also Clay Quadri Satchel today!


Loooooovvvveee the Quadris....looks so good with the bag charm.


lcaddict said:


> My LM Metal in white
> (not as white as it used to be lol)



It's pretty!


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> Sorry for second post - also Clay Quadri Satchel today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067643



Lookin good! And those tassels are very stylish, GF!





lcaddict said:


> My LM Metal in white
> (not as white as it used to be lol)
> 
> View attachment 3067712



I like the older LM metal white with the darker handles like yours.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lcaddict said:


> I love this bag, but it's never on sale!!! I've always wanted to get this in either red or black.
> 
> How is the quality?



Thanks! Quality has been great. Looks like new! 





pbnjam said:


> Cute picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are! Is it heavy? Yours is filled all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty. Looks so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute cute color. Thinking about getting a backpack in this color.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your tassles! Where did they come from? Clay is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks very white to me. Such an elegant pattern!



Thanks - tassels are MZ Wallace from their Summer Shop. Not cheap, but I liked because they are different. 





Glitter_pixie said:


> Have a great time! Hope you get some Longchamp action photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag twinsies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luv her, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loooooovvvveee the Quadris....looks so good with the bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty!



Thanks! 





seton said:


> Lookin good! And those tassels are very stylish, GF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the older LM metal white with the darker handles like yours.




Thank you! I am not much of a charm person, but charms, tassels, etc are growing on me.


----------



## EGBDF

for3v3rz said:


> Packed and ready for vaca...
> 
> View attachment 3067385



Have a great trip! Looks like you're loaded up.



Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3067469
> 
> That is my son trying to carry my Mariniere as it is fully stuffed with his Mickey Mouse, Willy the whale and Ellie the baby elephant...



Now that's cute!



LuvAllBags said:


> Sorry for second post - also Clay Quadri Satchel today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067643



The tassel looks cute on your lovely Quadri!


----------



## preppyboy8671

Thanks all for the welcoming comments! Still trying to figure out how to reply/quote, etc...
Heading to lunch later with my Hubby and will be using this: Foulonne Clutch Case. Surprisingly roomy for its size! Looking forward to posting more LC!


----------



## EGBDF

preppyboy8671 said:


> Thanks all for the welcoming comments! Still trying to figure out how to reply/quote, etc...
> Heading to lunch later with my Hubby and will be using this: Foulonne Clutch Case. Surprisingly roomy for its size! Looking forward to posting more LC!



Gorgeous, I love seeing some Foulonne!


----------



## Minne Bags

preppyboy8671 said:


> Thanks all for the welcoming comments! Still trying to figure out how to reply/quote, etc...
> 
> Heading to lunch later with my Hubby and will be using this: Foulonne Clutch Case. Surprisingly roomy for its size! Looking forward to posting more LC!




Oooh, that is nice! The leather looks amazing.


----------



## seton

preppyboy8671 said:


> Thanks all for the welcoming comments! Still trying to figure out how to reply/quote, etc...
> Heading to lunch later with my Hubby and will be using this: Foulonne Clutch Case. Surprisingly roomy for its size! Looking forward to posting more LC!



I love the LC charm.
We are bag cousins; I have this in Rose and I, too, like to take it out to lunch.


----------



## cheidel

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3067469
> 
> That is my son trying to carry my Mariniere as it is fully stuffed with his Mickey Mouse, Willy the whale and Ellie the baby elephant...


Very pretty!!!


----------



## cheidel

for3v3rz said:


> Packed and ready for vaca...
> 
> View attachment 3067385


Enjoy your vacay......love that blue!!!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Back from my business trip, so loaded up and ready to go with my new Camel Cuir! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3067503


Isn't this a lovely bag!!  How are you liking it so far?  That Camel is beautiful, I am so happy I didn't let this one get away.  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

IFH said:


> First day out with Miss Malabar &#128536; I think the true color leans toward Fig, but Malabar just has more pink, a little brighter than Fig.  She doesn't look as bright as the photo here actually.  It is good if you want a pop of color but not too loud, lovely...and love her! &#10084;


Beautiful, and love the small pouch!


----------



## cheidel

preppyboy8671 said:


> Yay my first post! Been a lurker for years, finally registered last night. Getting ready for movie night!


Welcome, lovely items!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Sorry for second post - also Clay Quadri Satchel today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067643



We are bag twins!


----------



## mermaid.braid

preppyboy8671 said:


> Thanks all for the welcoming comments! Still trying to figure out how to reply/quote, etc...
> Heading to lunch later with my Hubby and will be using this: Foulonne Clutch Case. Surprisingly roomy for its size! Looking forward to posting more LC!



Very chic! Nice bag charm too. You're from Cebu? Cool  Looking forward to more of your LC reveals.


----------



## preppyboy8671

seton said:


> I love the LC charm.
> We are bag cousins; I have this in Rose and I, too, like to take it out to lunch.


The Rose is a HOT COLOR! The brown is also nice but I thought BLACK suits most of my clothes and shoes.


----------



## preppyboy8671

mermaid.braid said:


> Very chic! Nice bag charm too. You're from Cebu? Cool  Looking forward to more of your LC reveals.


Thanks! Yes the charm was on SUPER SALE (80% off I think from LC Hong Kong)...The case and charm were gifts from hubby on a xmas trip last year. Manila actually, the card is from a local airline partner credit card.


----------



## Phiomega

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!!!




Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

LP Cedar and my havaianas... After grocery shopping at home...


----------



## mermaid.braid

preppyboy8671 said:


> Thanks! Yes the charm was on SUPER SALE (80% off I think from LC Hong Kong)...The case and charm were gifts from hubby on a xmas trip last year. Manila actually, the card is from a local airline partner credit card.



Ah, I see. I was admiring the card case and the 'Cebu' caught my eye. Pinoys represent  80% off is an amazing deal, and what sweet gifts from DH! It's great to have little travel mementos like that.



Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3068390
> 
> LP Cedar and my havaianas... After grocery shopping at home...



Wow, this is a beautiful shot! Love the way the sunlight illuminates the Cedar color. Your Havaianas are cute!


----------



## Esquared72

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3068390
> 
> LP Cedar and my havaianas... After grocery shopping at home...




I'm really starting to dig the Cedar color, and I loooove Havaianas. I have more pairs than I care to admit, thanks to Nordstrom Rack. [emoji4]


----------



## Esquared72

Sorry not to quote everyone, but thank you so much for all the Camel LPC love!  So happy I made the splurge on this one. I just love LPC leather - so soft and smells amazing. And it's so nice to have a great MIF leather tote that's also lightweight. My favorite buy from the Nordies sale (and I bought lots!) [emoji4]


----------



## thedseer

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3068390
> 
> LP Cedar and my havaianas... After grocery shopping at home...



Can't get enough of this color-lovely!


----------



## pbnjam

preppyboy8671 said:


> Thanks all for the welcoming comments! Still trying to figure out how to reply/quote, etc...
> 
> Heading to lunch later with my Hubby and will be using this: Foulonne Clutch Case. Surprisingly roomy for its size! Looking forward to posting more LC!




Gorgeous! Keep them coming!


----------



## IFH

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3068390
> 
> LP Cedar and my havaianas... After grocery shopping at home...



Did you biy the limited polka dot LP to match your havaianas? &#128521;


----------



## for3v3rz

pbnjam said:


> Cute picture!
> 
> Yes you are! Is it heavy? Yours is filled all the way.



Yes is heavy, but the shoulder strap helps. Still wish it had wheels.


----------



## cheidel

preppyboy8671 said:


> Thanks all for the welcoming comments! Still trying to figure out how to reply/quote, etc...
> Heading to lunch later with my Hubby and will be using this: Foulonne Clutch Case. Surprisingly roomy for its size! Looking forward to posting more LC!


So lovely, and love the matching card case!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

lcaddict said:


> My LM Metal in white
> (not as white as it used to be lol)
> 
> View attachment 3067712


Very pretty LM, love the cute charm too!


----------



## Phiomega

mermaid.braid said:


> Wow, this is a beautiful shot! Love the way the sunlight illuminates the Cedar color. Your Havaianas are cute!



Thank you! For me, it says vacation in so many ways - no nonsense beautiful purse, flip flop, afternon sunlight in my living room...



eehlers said:


> I'm really starting to dig the Cedar color, and I loooove Havaianas. I have more pairs than I care to admit, thanks to Nordstrom Rack. [emoji4]



Hmmm.. This is my first pair..... Should I be worried?



thedseer said:


> Can't get enough of this color-lovely!



Thank you! Me too!



IFH said:


> Did you biy the limited polka dot LP to match your havaianas? &#128521;



Hahaha... Don't give me ideas!


----------



## cheidel

Still carrying 1899 Cuir [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Still carrying 1899 Cuir [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069282
> View attachment 3069283



That leather is just irresistible, love it!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Still carrying 1899 Cuir [emoji4][emoji4]




Still gorgeous!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Still gorgeous!




+1 well said GP


----------



## Aliceowen

With my dd and cousins at the beach. 
Carrying large lp in coral.


----------



## MMaiko

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3069421
> 
> With my dd and cousins at the beach.
> Carrying large lp in coral.



The beach is my favorite place to go...especially with a LP in hand.  Great picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## EGBDF

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3069421
> 
> With my dd and cousins at the beach.
> Carrying large lp in coral.



Ah, nice picture! The beach is a great place for Le Pliage!


----------



## IFH

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3069421
> 
> With my dd and cousins at the beach.
> Carrying large lp in coral.



Nice and shine...both the coral and blue sky&#9925;


----------



## pbnjam

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3069421
> 
> With my dd and cousins at the beach.
> Carrying large lp in coral.



What a pretty picture! Coral fits right in.


----------



## divineprada

SmokieDragon said:


> Back to Medium Blue Cuir today



Beautiful LC Cuir! And what a clever way of attaching key charms.


----------



## SmokieDragon

divineprada said:


> Beautiful LC Cuir! And what a clever way of attaching key charms.



Thanks so much! I learned how to attach charms this way from pictures posted by others on this LC forum. Credit to them not me, hehe


----------



## LuvAllBags

SSH Pink Candy for dinner and a movie last night.


----------



## Phiomega

LuvAllBags said:


> SSH Pink Candy for dinner and a movie last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069582




Love the bright color!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Still carrying 1899 Cuir [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069282
> View attachment 3069283



glad to see you enjoying ur LPC.
BTW, saw ur review on Nordy website and it's stupendous. 




Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3069421
> 
> With my dd and cousins at the beach.
> Carrying large lp in coral.



I love Coral and I love the beach. I love ur pic.



LuvAllBags said:


> SSH Pink Candy for dinner and a movie last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069582



Yummy. Candy is appropriate.


----------



## Phiomega

The trusted combo for today: LP backpack for my son's lunch n stuff, Miao for my stuff... 

Anyone can tell me what color is my LP backpack? I got this in Dec 2014 for a trip out of town, before I 'got serious' with LC...


----------



## seton

Phiomega said:


> The trusted combo for today: LP backpack for my son's lunch n stuff, Miao for my stuff...
> 
> Anyone can tell me what color is my LP backpack? I got this in Dec 2014 for a trip out of town, before I 'got serious' with LC...
> 
> View attachment 3069631




tell us the last 3 digits on the tag that starts with 1699 . . .


----------



## Esquared72

Still with Camel Cuir. [emoji7][emoji7]
View attachment 3069775


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Still with Camel Cuir.
> View attachment 3069775


----------



## IFH

eehlers said:


> Still with Camel Cuir. [emoji7][emoji7]



You are skull lover, right? &#128128;&#128522;


----------



## Esquared72

IFH said:


> You are skull lover, right? [emoji88][emoji4]




Lol.  Yup. [emoji6]


----------



## goldfish19

eehlers said:


> Still with Camel Cuir. [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3069775



Camel is just so lovely!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Aliceowen said:


> With my dd and cousins at the beach.
> Carrying large lp in coral.




Perfectly summer! Nice photo have fun!


----------



## seton

it's so burning hot outside that my bag and shoes reflect it 

2605 orange planet
orange LPC sneakershttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> it's so burning hot outside that my bag and shoes reflect it
> 
> 2605 orange planet
> orange LPC sneakershttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Beautiful seton! Burning it is!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> it's so burning hot outside that my bag and shoes reflect it
> 
> 2605 orange planet
> orange LPC sneakershttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Oh, I feel the heat in this pic!


----------



## pomeline

seton said:


> it's so burning hot outside that my bag and shoes reflect it
> 
> 2605 orange planet
> orange LPC sneakershttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Love it!  They go very well together! Well, orange is my favourite colour.  

I wish I could find an orange Planetes like yours but unfortunately by the time I realized I wanted one, it had been discontinued and I cannot find one anywhere. A friend of mine has been carrying hers everywhere lately and it looks fabulous. I wish they'd bring back Planetes... Then again, I guess Neo would do if it came out in orange, even if it's not exactly the same.


----------



## Phiomega

seton said:


> it's so burning hot outside that my bag and shoes reflect it
> 
> 2605 orange planet
> orange LPC sneakershttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




This look is awesome! And I also like Hello Kitty! 

This makes me wonder: what do you wear with this 'hot combo'?


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Still with Camel Cuir. [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3069775


Oh your Camel is so lovely, I'm still carrying mine too!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> it's so burning hot outside that my bag and shoes reflect it
> 
> 2605 orange planet
> orange LPC sneakershttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Such a lovely combo!!!  The kitty charm is cute too!!!


----------



## cheidel

1899 Cuir......


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> 1899 Cuir......



Gorgeous! and it looks so huggable! I trust you are more than loving it thus far?&#128518;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> it's so burning hot outside that my bag and shoes reflect it
> 
> 2605 orange planet
> orange LPC sneakershttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Now that's too HOT to handle! Perfect choice. Luv those Orange LPC sneakers.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> 1899 Cuir......




No I don't believe you. Lol. I can tell you LUV it! There will be no cure for your Cuir love now except more LPC!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> it's so burning hot outside that my bag and shoes reflect it
> 
> 2605 orange planet
> orange LPC sneakershttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Burn it up, baby!!



cheidel said:


> 1899 Cuir......




I'd be dancing too! Gorgeous!


----------



## Phiomega

I think my son also likes Miao...


----------



## IFH

Phiomega said:


> I think my son also likes Miao...



Always...kid friendly &#128107;


----------



## IFH

seton said:


> it's so burning hot outside that my bag and shoes reflect it



So.....HOT!  I love my LPC in the same orange as your shoes too.  LC made this shade so nice that she will be my forever love &#128537;&#128536;&#128538;


----------



## LuvAllBags

Phiomega said:


> I think my son also likes Miao...
> View attachment 3070419




Super cute!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> it's so burning hot outside that my bag and shoes reflect it
> 
> 2605 orange planet
> orange LPC sneakers


 
Your bags and shoes are glowing!


----------



## Mariapia

I have just received my Longchamp Neo in Clémentine!
Of course it's going out with me right now![emoji8]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Phiomega said:


> I think my son also likes Miao...
> View attachment 3070419



awe. cute pic~



Mariapia said:


> I have just received my Longchamp Neo in Clémentine!
> Of course it's going out with me right now![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070533



there is a pop of color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> it's so burning hot outside that my bag and shoes reflect it
> 
> 2605 orange planet
> orange LPC sneakers



Cute!



cheidel said:


> 1899 Cuir......



This looks so soft.


----------



## QueenLouis

eehlers said:


> Still with Camel Cuir. [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3069775




This looks delicious!


----------



## goldfish19

LPC in cyclamen today. So hard to capture the real color. It's a rich pink with purple undertone (this photo shows a pink close to candy/bonbon)


----------



## pbnjam

Mariapia said:


> I have just received my Longchamp Neo in Clémentine!
> Of course it's going out with me right now![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070533



This looks big. Is this a med/ large? Love the bright color. 



goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3070592
> 
> LPC in cyclamen today. So hard to capture the real color. It's a rich pink with purple undertone (this photo shows a pink close to candy/bonbon)




This color is beautiful! Just precious!


----------



## IFH

goldfish19 said:


> LPC in cyclamen today. So hard to capture the real color. It's a rich pink with purple undertone (this photo shows a pink close to candy/bonbon)



Lucky you!  I came to LC when this color had been sold out.  So, I took the candy one home instead.  She has always been my love &#128537;&#128536;&#128538;


----------



## IFH

Mariapia said:


> I have just received my Longchamp Neo in Clémentine!
> Of course it's going out with me right now![emoji8]



Fabulous orange...as always from LC!


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> I think my son also likes Miao...
> View attachment 3070419



Such a cute picture!



Mariapia said:


> I have just received my Longchamp Neo in Clémentine!
> Of course it's going out with me right now![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070533



Lovely cheery color! Enjoy!



goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3070592
> 
> LPC in cyclamen today. So hard to capture the real color. It's a rich pink with purple undertone (this photo shows a pink close to candy/bonbon)



Gorgeous cuir!


----------



## seton

Thank you all for the Orange love.



Phiomega said:


> This look is awesome! And I also like Hello Kitty!
> 
> This makes me wonder: what do you wear with this 'hot combo'?



I was wearing a grey cotton dress but if it had been a weekday, I probably would have paired with a cute T, white jeans, and orange belt with a cardigan or shawl inside my bag.




Mariapia said:


> I have just received my Longchamp Neo in Clémentine!
> Of course it's going out with me right now![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070533



I love Clementine. If I didnt have so many orange, I would have totally gone for it. 





goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3070592
> 
> LPC in cyclamen today. So hard to capture the real color. It's a rich pink with purple undertone (this photo shows a pink close to candy/bonbon)



Cyclamen


----------



## Mariapia

pbnjam said:


> This looks big. Is this a med/ large? Love the bright color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color is beautiful! Just precious!




I think it's the large. 40cm L, 31 cm H.


----------



## APhiJill

The new one that arrived a few hours ago


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mariapia said:


> I have just received my Longchamp Neo in Clémentine!
> Of course it's going out with me right now![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070533







goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3070592
> 
> LPC in cyclamen today. So hard to capture the real color. It's a rich pink with purple undertone (this photo shows a pink close to candy/bonbon)







APhiJill said:


> The new one that arrived a few hours ago




Loving the wonderful colors today!!!


----------



## SofiaC

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3070592
> 
> LPC in cyclamen today. So hard to capture the real color. It's a rich pink with purple undertone (this photo shows a pink close to candy/bonbon)



Wish I got hold of her. Its the most gorgeous jewel pink that Cuir has by far. Lucky you.


----------



## goldfish19

SofiaC said:


> Wish I got hold of her. Its the most gorgeous jewel pink that Cuir has by far. Lucky you.




I agree about it being the best pink (might even be the case with nylon). I keep on waiting every season for a pink that I would like better, so I can go ahead and have a le pliage cuir customized! Hoping 2016 spring will be the season! Crossing my fingers.


----------



## IFH

goldfish19 said:


> I agree about it being the best pink (might even be the case with nylon). I keep on waiting every season for a pink that I would like better, so I can go ahead and have a le pliage cuir customized! Hoping 2016 spring will be the season! Crossing my fingers.



I am waiting with you too &#128522;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

On vacay and used the MSH in Navy for the whole day today. I realised how delightful it is to carry it, so long as it contains my own stuff and none of my child's. &#128518; Looking forward to using it more!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> it's so burning hot outside that my bag and shoes reflect it[/URL]



Orange power! Calls for a sorbet anytime to beat the heat!



Phiomega said:


> I think my son also likes Miao...



So cute!



Mariapia said:


> Longchamp Neo in Clémentine]



Beautiful!





goldfish19 said:


> LPC in cyclamen today.



First time seeing this color. Very pretty!




APhiJill said:


> The new one



Bubble? Very pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

goldfish19 said:


> I agree about it being the best pink (might even be the case with nylon). I keep on waiting every season for a pink that I would like better, so I can go ahead and have a le pliage cuir customized! Hoping 2016 spring will be the season! Crossing my fingers.




Completely agree - this was the best pink by far


----------



## Esquared72

New expandable black is at the office with me today.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> On vacay and used the MSH in Navy for the whole day today. I realised how delightful it is to carry it, so long as it contains my own stuff and none of my child's. &#128518; Looking forward to using it more!



Navy=nice!!



eehlers said:


> New expandable black is at the office with me today.



This looks like such a versatile bag! Maybe I'll pick one up next year.plenty of time to think about it


----------



## slycookies

Doctors this evening so I took my happy bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> New expandable black is at the office with me today.




It's  perfect!  &#128525;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Navy=nice!



I almost wanted to sell this away as it was not being used much and I thought I had too many blue bags. It's a keeper now. 




slycookies said:


> Doctors this evening so I took my happy bag.



It sure is a happy pill. &#128522;


----------



## SmokieDragon

Le Pliage Heritage Neon in Black, the smaller size [emoji4]


----------



## IFH

Shining Lemon in a meeting today &#127774;


----------



## IFH

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage Heritage Neon in Black, the smaller size [emoji4]



Black with shocking pink is stunning &#128150;


----------



## IFH

slycookies said:


> Doctors this evening so I took my happy bag.



Tan lining goes so well with this pretty happy bag &#9786;


----------



## IFH

APhiJill said:


> The new one that arrived a few hours ago...



Great pick! &#128522;


----------



## IFH

frenziedhandbag said:


> On vacay and used the MSH in Navy for the whole day today. I realised how delightful it is to carry it, so long as it contains my own stuff and none of my child's. &#128518; Looking forward to using it more!



MSH is my LOVE &#128537;&#128536;&#128538;


----------



## Phiomega

Miao again --- love how my yellow G-shock works with Malabar pink!


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage Heritage Neon in Black, the smaller size [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073581




Soooo pretty! Love this color combo!


----------



## LuvAllBags

IFH said:


> Shining Lemon in a meeting today [emoji274]



Fresh! Perfect for summer.





Phiomega said:


> Miao again --- love how my yellow G-shock works with Malabar pink!
> View attachment 3073607




Great color combo...


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> Miao again --- love how my yellow G-shock works with Malabar pink!
> View attachment 3073607


So cute! Can't wait to get it. 


IFH said:


> Shining Lemon in a meeting today &#127774;


So pretty! Nice happy color!


SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage Heritage Neon in Black, the smaller size [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073581


Looking good! Love the neon trim.


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage Heritage Neon in Black, the smaller size [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073581



Very chic!



IFH said:


> Shining Lemon in a meeting today &#127774;



What a cheerful color!



Phiomega said:


> Miao again --- love how my yellow G-shock works with Malabar pink!
> View attachment 3073607



Still so cute. I like that the eyes are not exactly the same.


----------



## Phiomega

IFH said:


> Shining Lemon in a meeting today &#127774;



Love this color. I saw a lady in shopping mall with this lemon today but hers was very dirty unfortunately, though still great color...


----------



## mermaid.braid

Phiomega said:


> Miao again --- love how my yellow G-shock works with Malabar pink!
> View attachment 3073607



Nice combo! Pink and yellow is so summery, reminds me of pink lemonade


----------



## mermaid.braid

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage Heritage Neon in Black, the smaller size [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073581



Ooh so electric and pretty


----------



## SmokieDragon

IFH said:


> Black with shocking pink is stunning &#128150;





LuvAllBags said:


> Soooo pretty! Love this color combo!





pbnjam said:


> Looking good! Love the neon trim.





EGBDF said:


> Very chic!





mermaid.braid said:


> Ooh so electric and pretty



Thanks so much for the Heritage love!


----------



## herfyjo

IFH said:


> Shining Lemon in a meeting today &#127774;



I'm carrying the same bag today!  It's just so happy and summery.


----------



## cheidel

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3070592
> 
> LPC in cyclamen today. So hard to capture the real color. It's a rich pink with purple undertone (this photo shows a pink close to candy/bonbon)


It's gorgeous, and the leather looks so soft!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

APhiJill said:


> The new one that arrived a few hours ago


Very pretty pink!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> On vacay and used the MSH in Navy for the whole day today. I realised how delightful it is to carry it, so long as it contains my own stuff and none of my child's. &#128518; Looking forward to using it more!


Love the navy, I think I need to add another MSH to my LC collection!!!  Have a wonderful vacay!!!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> New expandable black is at the office with me today.


Love, love the Expandable!  So happy I scored one from the Anniversary sale!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love the navy, I think I need to add another MSH to my LC collection!!!  Have a wonderful vacay!!!



The Fig in it sounds like a splendid solution! I'm already back home, a very short one.


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage Heritage Neon in Black, the smaller size [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073581


Such a stunning bag!  Love it!


----------



## cheidel

IFH said:


> Shining Lemon in a meeting today &#127774;


Congrats, on the pretty Lemon!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous! and it looks so huggable! I trust you are more than loving it thus far?&#55357;&#56838;


 
Yes, I am truly loving it, such a soft comfy bag to carry!   




Glitter_pixie said:


> No I don't believe you. Lol. I can tell you LUV it! There will be no cure for your Cuir love now except more LPC!


 
LOL.......yep got my sights set on another LPC in Cherry!!!


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> Burn it up, baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be dancing too! Gorgeous!


Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

Mariapia said:


> I have just received my Longchamp Neo in Clémentine!
> Of course it's going out with me right now![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070533


Beautiful, love the color!!!  Enjoy taking her out!


----------



## Hoya94

My new 1899 noir. I'm loving it, which surprises me because I'm not a fan of black purses, but this one is stunning!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Yes, I am truly loving it, such a soft comfy bag to carry! got my sights set on another LPC in Cherry!!!



Great to hear!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

IFH said:


> MSH is my LOVE &#128537;&#128536;&#128538;



I wish I have opportunities to use it more, being more of a LH gal.







Phiomega said:


> Miao again --- love how my yellow G-shock works with Malabar pink!



Such a cheerful ensemble! Love it lots!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

phiomega said:


> miao again --- love how my yellow g-shock works with malabar pink!
> View attachment 3073607




cute~~~~


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Such a stunning bag!  Love it!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Mariapia

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, love the color!!!  Enjoy taking her out!




I love it, Cheidel! It will help me wait for the Jeremy Scott which my local boutique is supposed to get in August.....[emoji6]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a cheerful ensemble! Love it lots!





BV_LC_poodle said:


> cute~~~~



Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

I now believe Cedar is the new black [emoji12]


----------



## Mariapia

Phiomega said:


> I now believe Cedar is the new black [emoji12]
> View attachment 3075544




Beautiful colour, Phiomega ![emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful colour, Phiomega ![emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I now believe Cedar is the new black



Affirmative. Goes so well with your top! Lovely home, btw.


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> I now believe Cedar is the new black [emoji12]
> View attachment 3075544



Great color, and it goes so nicely with your top.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Phiomega said:


> I now believe Cedar is the new black [emoji12]
> View attachment 3075544




agree...works well!


----------



## cheidel

Your Cedar is beautiful and looks great on you!!!


----------



## Phiomega

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful colour, Phiomega ![emoji7]





frenziedhandbag said:


> Affirmative. Goes so well with your top! Lovely home, btw.





EGBDF said:


> Great color, and it goes so nicely with your top.





LuvAllBags said:


> agree...works well!





cheidel said:


> Your Cedar is beautiful and looks great on you!!!



Thank you all! And thank you frenzied handbag for complimenting my home.... It is home sweet home indeed!


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> I now believe Cedar is the new black [emoji12]
> View attachment 3075544


 
Love this color! It looks great on you.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Phiomega said:


> I now believe Cedar is the new black [emoji12]
> View attachment 3075544




I like cedar colour. You look good with her.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Attending a wedding and I can already hear thunder beckoning. Figured the Foulonne mini SH can take a bit of rain. It is insanely spacious (I know, I know, its typical of LC) but after stuffing snacks, umbrellas etc, it is only half full! And you know that slit pocket in front (under the flap)? I can easily slip in my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 within and still have two fingers worth of space at the side, meaning I can even put in a card holder or keys or small wallet. What a great bag! Thankful for it, my friend!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Attending a wedding and I can already hear thunder beckoning. Figured the Foulonne mini SH can take a bit of rain. It is insanely spacious (I know, I know, its typical of LC) but after stuffing snacks, umbrellas etc, it is only half full! And you know that slit pocket in front (under the flap)? I can easily slip in my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 within and still have two fingers worth of space at the side, meaning I can even put in a card holder or keys or small wallet. What a great bag! Thankful for it, my friend!


Congrats on this lovely Foulonne, and enjoy the wedding!!!  I am sure it can take the rain just fine. Enjoy!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Congrats on this lovely Foulonne, and enjoy the wedding!!!  I am sure it can take the rain just fine. Enjoy!!!



Loving it so much! especially that it is so versatile for all occasions and I seriously need not worry about the leather too. Thank you C!


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Attending a wedding and I can already hear thunder beckoning. Figured the Foulonne mini SH can take a bit of rain. It is insanely spacious (I know, I know, its typical of LC) but after stuffing snacks, umbrellas etc, it is only half full! And you know that slit pocket in front (under the flap)? I can easily slip in my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 within and still have two fingers worth of space at the side, meaning I can even put in a card holder or keys or small wallet. What a great bag! Thankful for it, my friend!



I just love this bag-it's adorable.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> I just love this bag-it's adorable.



It is. I was pondering over the Mocha and Vermillion (both on sale) but decided eventually classic black is most versatile and I don't have that many small bags in black. Very pleased with this one. Highly recommend it.


----------



## MMaiko

frenziedhandbag said:


> Attending a wedding and I can already hear thunder beckoning. Figured the Foulonne mini SH can take a bit of rain. It is insanely spacious (I know, I know, its typical of LC) but after stuffing snacks, umbrellas etc, it is only half full! And you know that slit pocket in front (under the flap)? I can easily slip in my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 within and still have two fingers worth of space at the side, meaning I can even put in a card holder or keys or small wallet. What a great bag! Thankful for it, my friend!




I absolutely love this bag, it's definitely on my wish list.  I have the little key chain, I want to have a match.  

Hope you enjoy the wedding!


----------



## IFH

On vacation with me this weekend... coral MSH, lovely both in bright daylight and at night &#10084;


----------



## IFH

At night...


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Attending a wedding and I can already hear thunder beckoning. Figured the Foulonne mini SH can take a bit of rain. It is insanely spacious (I know, I know, its typical of LC) but after stuffing snacks, umbrellas etc, it is only half full! And you know that slit pocket in front (under the flap)? I can easily slip in my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 within and still have two fingers worth of space at the side, meaning I can even put in a card holder or keys or small wallet. What a great bag! Thankful for it, my friend!



Such a pretty "little" bag. I am especially fascinated by the pocket under the flap which sounds so spacious! Interesting how the bigger bags don't have such a useful pocket on the outside under the flap


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MMaiko said:


> I absolutely love this bag, it's definitely on my wish list.  I have the little key chain, I want to have a match. Hope you enjoy the wedding!



I highly recommend it. I heard from fellow PFers that it is not listed on the LC website anymore. Sandspoint still has it though. I have the little key chain too, but in Mocha. They will go so well together. The wedding was splendid and the food was fabulous! 





IFH said:


> On vacation with me this weekend... coral MSH, lovely both in bright daylight and at night &#10084;



It's beautiful! I love how it changes under bright sunlight vs night. Have a wonderful vacation!




SmokieDragon said:


> Such a pretty "little" bag. I am especially fascinated by the pocket under the flap which sounds so spacious! Interesting how the bigger bags don't have such a useful pocket on the outside under the flap.



I had a lot of fun carrying it todays. Held up well against the rain and so light, even with the thick leather.It will be perfect if the bigger bags have this same slit! So easy to retrieve the phone without even opening the bag.


----------



## EGBDF

IFH said:


> On vacation with me this weekend... coral MSH, lovely both in bright daylight and at night &#10084;





IFH said:


> At night...



Looking very elegant on vacation!


----------



## pbnjam

IFH said:


> On vacation with me this weekend... coral MSH, lovely both in bright daylight and at night [emoji173]




Gorgeous! Love both day and night look.


----------



## paula3boys

IFH said:


> On vacation with me this weekend... coral MSH, lovely both in bright daylight and at night &#10084;



that looks like a really pretty color! I need to see IRL


----------



## swdl

Carrying my derby in red


----------



## swdl

IFH said:


> On vacation with me this weekend... coral MSH, lovely both in bright daylight and at night &#10084;



Love this color&#9786;


----------



## EGBDF

swdl said:


> Carrying my derby in red



Very pretty color!


----------



## thedseer

IFH said:


> On vacation with me this weekend... coral MSH, lovely both in bright daylight and at night &#10084;



Beautiful color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

swdl said:


> Carrying my derby in red




Aah, love a good red bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

swdl said:


> Carrying my derby in red



Stunning!


----------



## pbnjam

swdl said:


> Carrying my derby in red


 O very pretty! Love the color and shape!


----------



## Esquared72

Back in Camel Cuir [emoji7]
View attachment 3077908


----------



## pbnjam

Waiting to board. Disney here I come!


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Waiting to board. Disney here I come!
> 
> View attachment 3078234



Looks like a matching set  Have fun!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Waiting to board. Disney here I come!
> 
> View attachment 3078234



how fun! i see Peanuts hangtags too~


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Back in Camel Cuir [emoji7]
> View attachment 3077908



bet this is super soft~


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Waiting to board. Disney here I come!
> 
> View attachment 3078234



Great colors together! Have a fun trip!


----------



## tinkerella

eehlers said:


> Back in Camel Cuir [emoji7]
> View attachment 3077908







pbnjam said:


> Waiting to board. Disney here I come!
> 
> View attachment 3078234




Both cuir looks so good ! [emoji7]
Have lots of fun pbnjam! The bag instantly puts one in vacation mood[emoji16]


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Back in Camel Cuir [emoji7]
> View attachment 3077908



lush!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Back in Camel Cuir



The soft leather makes it look absolutely luxurious! Love it!




pbnjam said:


> Waiting to board. Disney here I come!



What a cheery ensemble! Have lots of FUN!


----------



## sempiternelle

My "new-to-me" preloved Longchamp Cosmos in Cognac ) Such a nice classic and wonderful bag at a really good price 

casimages.com/i/150727035143924264.jpg.html


----------



## sempiternelle

My "new to me" preloved Longchamp Cosmos in cognac )) such a nice and classic bag !


----------



## seton

swdl said:


> Carrying my derby in red



the Derby is a cool, sleek line 



pbnjam said:


> Waiting to board. Disney here I come!
> 
> View attachment 3078234



you look awesome! have a great vaca! *jelly*





sempiternelle said:


> My "new to me" preloved Longchamp Cosmos in cognac )) such a nice and classic bag !



the leather looks wonderfully smooshy


----------



## josieblime

miaou!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sempiternelle said:


> My "new to me" preloved Longchamp Cosmos in cognac )) such a nice and classic bag !



The leather looks divine! Congrats on your find.


----------



## Inferknight

Had a super long day while hauling a lot of stuff. 1899 LLH Poppy as my purse and 2724 Bilberry as my work tote.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Inferknight said:


> Had a super long day while hauling a lot of stuff. 1899 LLH Poppy as my purse and 2724 Bilberry as my work tote.



The two colors go so well together! Hope you can have a good rest tonight.


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> Looks like a matching set  Have fun!





HesitantShopper said:


> how fun! i see Peanuts hangtags too~





EGBDF said:


> Great colors together! Have a fun trip!





tinkerella said:


> Both cuir looks so good ! [emoji7]
> Have lots of fun pbnjam! The bag instantly puts one in vacation mood[emoji16]





frenziedhandbag said:


> What a cheery ensemble! Have lots of FUN!





seton said:


> you look awesome! have a great vaca! *jelly*:



Thank you all!  I didn't purposely match the them but later realized how the humpty dumpty bag has so many yellows.


----------



## pbnjam

Small neo in poppy


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Small neo in poppy



Love the poppy color and your bag charm is so apt for your vacay! Hope you are enjoying the magic of Disney thus far!


----------



## swdl

Thank you all


----------



## pbnjam

josieblime said:


> View attachment 3078972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miaou!



So cute! I'm still waiting for the short handle version. I'll admire yours in the meantime.



Inferknight said:


> Had a super long day while hauling a lot of stuff. 1899 LLH Poppy as my purse and 2724 Bilberry as my work tote.




Two great colors! Love them!


----------



## rabrabrn

What is the interior color of the beautiful  blue maiou?
I know the Malabar one  is white, is this one white also?


----------



## Esquared72

I am so in love with this bag. Can't seem to bring myself to switch out of it. [emoji173]&#65039;
View attachment 3080648


----------



## tflowers921

eehlers said:


> I am so in love with this bag. Can't seem to bring myself to switch out of it. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3080648




Totally understandable, it's lovely!


----------



## QueenLouis

josieblime said:


> View attachment 3078972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miaou!




Is this available in the U.S.?


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> I am so in love with this bag. Can't seem to bring myself to switch out of it. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3080648



Lovely!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Inferknight said:


> Had a super long day while hauling a lot of stuff. 1899 LLH Poppy as my purse and 2724 Bilberry as my work tote.



What a pretty pair!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Small neo in poppy
> View attachment 3079464



so cute! love the look of Neo!


----------



## brett summers

QueenLouis said:


> Is this available in the U.S.?


 
Yes, as of a week ago.  I ordered it online from Longchamp.  I ordered on a Thursday and it arrived on Saturday!  
They also did have the clutch available.


----------



## EGBDF

Inferknight said:


> Had a super long day while hauling a lot of stuff. 1899 LLH Poppy as my purse and 2724 Bilberry as my work tote.


Those colors do go well together!



pbnjam said:


> Small neo in poppy
> View attachment 3079464



Very pretty color, I'll bet it has a nice sheen.



eehlers said:


> I am so in love with this bag. Can't seem to bring myself to switch out of it. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3080648



Totally understandable!!


----------



## juls12

eehlers said:


> I am so in love with this bag. Can't seem to bring myself to switch out of it. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3080648



Well this is so understandable this bag looks so comy and chic at the same time


----------



## seton

Too hot


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> Too hot




So awful out today! But this is very refreshing!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Too hot



Ahhh, the pool looks refreshing.


----------



## herfyjo

seton said:


> Too hot



So jealous.  It's 100 degrees here with 40% humidity so I'm hiding inside until the sun sets.  But that bag looks so cool!!!!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Too hot



So pretty! Cute beach towel too! 



eehlers said:


> I am so in love with this bag. Can't seem to bring myself to switch out of it. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3080648




Ahh gorgeous! Btw I found the tic tacs at Universal Studios for a very pricey $5. My jaw dropped!


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> Very pretty color, I'll bet it has a nice sheen.:





HesitantShopper said:


> so cute! love the look of Neo!




Thank you both! I love neos and think I should slow down getting them cus I have 5 now.


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> Too hot




Hawt!!


----------



## _purseaddict_

eehlers said:


> I am so in love with this bag. Can't seem to bring myself to switch out of it. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3080648




I love the look of that leather.  Looks so nice. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Too hot



Matching towel and bag! Love the clipart, adorable!


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Too hot



pretty! and agreed, way to hot!!


----------



## QueenLouis

brett summers said:


> Yes, as of a week ago.  I ordered it online from Longchamp.  I ordered on a Thursday and it arrived on Saturday!
> They also did have the clutch available.




Oh thanks. I had checked the website a couple times already with no luck. I'll look again.


----------



## seton

TY all for the Lagoon Cage love. Hot weather aint agreeing with me. Hope y'all are staying cool too.


----------



## monsterabby

Fresh


----------



## LuvAllBags

monsterabby said:


> Fresh




Aaah - I love 2.0!! Beautiful! I looked at the lg red satchel forever but never bit. How do you like this one?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Aaah - I love 2.0!! Beautiful! I looked at the lg red satchel forever but never bit. How do you like this one?



+1 I looked at the same one above but never got round to having it, thinking the yellow strap mught be hard to maintain.


----------



## monsterabby

LuvAllBags said:


> Aaah - I love 2.0!! Beautiful! I looked at the lg red satchel forever but never bit. How do you like this one?



I am so in love with everything about it. The color, the size, the material, how lightweight it is, the length of the strap.. *I rarely gush about a bag, you know. * I actually bought this for my sister but decided to keep it. LOL.


----------



## monsterabby

frenziedhandbag said:


> +1 I looked at the same one above but never got round to having it, thinking the yellow strap mught be hard to maintain.



I was hesitant to buy leather bags before too, especially bright ones. But they're so fun to have. I just had some protector cream on it so we'll see what happens. I'm not really fussy about scuffs and scratches, I think it gives the bag more personality.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

monsterabby said:


> I am so in love with everything about it. The color, the size, the material, how lightweight it is, the length of the strap.. *I rarely gush about a bag, you know.



So glad you love everything about it. I feel the yellow strap makes it a fun bag and breaks the monotony of classic black, making it versatile enough to pair with all outfits.




monsterabby said:


> I was hesitant to buy leather bags before too, especially bright ones. But they're so fun to have. I just had some protector cream on it so we'll see what happens. I'm not really fussy about scuffs and scratches, I think it gives the bag more personality.



I agree about bright bags. I love them too. I don't mind scuffs and scratches, its more of dirt but yes, protector cream always helps! I can see you are enjoying it and so happy for you!


----------



## tflowers921

Pretty bilberry today


----------



## tinkerella

tflowers921 said:


> Pretty bilberry today



Love love love how Bilberry changes colour in different lighting!


----------



## EGBDF

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3084330
> 
> Pretty bilberry today



Bilberry pliage is so versatile!


----------



## tflowers921

tinkerella said:


> Love love love how Bilberry changes colour in different lighting!







EGBDF said:


> Bilberry pliage is so versatile!




I think this is my favorite color because of that! It really goes from blue to purple and the shade changes in every light. And it matches everything!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Pretty bilberry today



Love Bilberry!


----------



## cheidel

monsterabby said:


> Fresh


Very pretty, love the yellow and black!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3084330
> 
> Pretty bilberry today


Such a lovely color, and the next on my wish list!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Such a lovely color, and the next on my wish list!  Enjoy!!!




Thank you cheidel! You know I thought about it for awhile . Such a great color. Ps love your new bags!!!


----------



## cheidel

Inferknight said:


> Had a super long day while hauling a lot of stuff. 1899 LLH Poppy as my purse and 2724 Bilberry as my work tote.


Both are lovely....Poppy twins...  I truly love the 2724 style and especially the longer strap drop.  My Navy 2724 is my work tote.  Wish they would bring that style back!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Small neo in poppy
> View attachment 3079464


Very cute, love the charm!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> I am so in love with this bag. Can't seem to bring myself to switch out of it. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3080648


I agree, it's so soft and comfy to carry!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Too hot


Lovely color, such a very pretty LP!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> Thank you cheidel! You know I thought about it for awhile . Such a great color. Ps love your new bags!!!


Thanks!  Just can't decide if I want Bilberry in MSH or LLH.


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Thanks!  Just can't decide if I want Bilberry in MSH or LLH.




Dilemma!!! Lol. I love a good MSH, but admitting my find LH easier to carry. Especially in the summer when wearing short sleeves SH can be a bit tedious. But it looks so chic! (I'm so sorry this was no help!!!)


----------



## swdl

Hello today my  roseau croco in mango and the coin purse.  Have a nice  day&#9786;


----------



## swdl

Hello today my  roseau croco in mango and the coin purse.  Have a nice  day


----------



## swdl

Hello today my  roseau croco in mango and the coin purse.  Have a nice  day
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3085456


----------



## swdl

Hello today! Roseau croco bag in mango and the coin purse

Sorry i post it 4 times,can the modo delete the extra post please.
Thanks


----------



## _purseaddict_

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3084330
> 
> Pretty bilberry today




Nice colour. My mum has same bag that I borrowed from once a while. Haha [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tflowers921

_purseaddict_ said:


> Nice colour. My mum has same bag that I borrowed from once a while. Haha [emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks! Love this color


----------



## EGBDF

swdl said:


> Hello today my  roseau croco in mango and the coin purse.  Have a nice  day&#9786;



Very pretty, and the colors look nice together!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Mint Losange LH


----------



## seton

swdl said:


> Hello today! Roseau croco bag in mango and the coin purse
> 
> Sorry i post it 4 times,can the modo delete the extra post please.
> Thanks




pretty as the picture. 
happy to be purse twins with you!




SmokieDragon said:


> Mint Losange LH



lookin good, Smokie!


----------



## SmokieDragon

swdl said:


> Hello today! Roseau croco bag in mango and the coin purse
> 
> Sorry i post it 4 times,can the modo delete the extra post please.
> Thanks



I must say I've been thinking about the Roseau style of late (Croco and Box) and this is a wonderful picture


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> lookin good, Smokie!



Thanks so much for the Losange love, seton!


----------



## slycookies

Went with friends to Germany's highest waterfall.  I had the Eiffel Tower bag and my friend's girlfriend had a black mini by chance!


----------



## seton

slycookies said:


> Went with friends to Germany's highest waterfall.  I had the Eiffel Tower bag and my friend's girlfriend had a black mini by chance!




wonderful pic. I hope u had fun!
I love ur old school Wolverine tee.


----------



## slycookies

seton said:


> wonderful pic. I hope u had fun!
> I love ur old school Wolverine tee.



Thanks!  We also saw the world's largest cuckoo clock.  The waterfall it's pretty nice, being in the Black Forest but it's no Yellowstone or Yosemite falls!


----------



## Phiomega

swdl said:


> Hello today my  roseau croco in mango and the coin purse.  Have a nice  day[emoji5]




Lovely color combo between the mango and the fuchsia(?) tone of the coin purse... This will go so well with neutral outfit!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

A little late but I finally got mine!!


----------



## Phiomega

BV_LC_poodle said:


> A little late but I finally got mine!!




Wow you got Miao! Congrats! LC Miao twins --- though mine is pink! Wear it in good health... I carried mine literally everywhere: office, church, weekends!


----------



## LuvAllBags

BV_LC_poodle said:


> A little late but I finally got mine!!
> View attachment 3086283




Congrats!


----------



## EGBDF

BV_LC_poodle said:


> A little late but I finally got mine!!
> View attachment 3086283



So cute!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Very cute, love the charm!


Thanks Cheidel! I got another charm while I was at Disney for my poppy neo. Will show it tomorrow. 


swdl said:


> Hello today my  roseau croco in mango and the coin purse.  Have a nice  day&#9786;


 O mango looks like a golden yellow! Very pretty! 


SmokieDragon said:


> Mint Losange LH


 Love this print! It's very classy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BV_LC_poodle said:


> A little late but I finally got mine!!
> View attachment 3086283



so cute!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Phiomega said:


> Wow you got Miao! Congrats! LC Miao twins --- though mine is pink! Wear it in good health... I carried mine literally everywhere: office, church, weekends!







LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats!







EGBDF said:


> So cute!







HesitantShopper said:


> so cute!




Thanks all. This is my first one in this size and it is surprisingly spacious!!


----------



## _purseaddict_

BV_LC_poodle said:


> A little late but I finally got mine!!
> View attachment 3086283




Too cute! [emoji81]


----------



## _purseaddict_

BV_LC_poodle said:


> A little late but I finally got mine!!
> View attachment 3086283




I would love to buy this bag, any idea if it is still available in store?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

_purseaddict_ said:


> I would love to buy this bag, any idea if it is still available in store?




I purchased mine from longchamp website.


----------



## xhaiza

seton said:


> Too hot



awww, Too Cute!  i kinda regret not buying it when it was still available... 



pbnjam said:


> Waiting to board. Disney here I come!
> 
> View attachment 3078234



Love your bags!


----------



## tinkerella

BV_LC_poodle said:


> A little late but I finally got mine!!




Love this !!!! I think the kitty face is cuter in this size! Am so tempted to ask my sis to help me get one while she's in France. But not sure if I would ever get round to carrying it. I'm a "play it safe" kinda girl...


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Love this print! It's very classy.



Thanks so much!


----------



## swdl

seton said:


> pretty as the picture.
> happy to be purse twins with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good, Smokie!


----------



## swdl

SmokieDragon said:


> I must say I've been thinking about the Roseau style of late (Croco and Box) and this is a wonderful picture


Thanks


----------



## frenziedhandbag

slycookies said:


> I had the Eiffel Tower bag and my friend's girlfriend had a black mini by chance!



Love LC for sightseeing/travel/anything. Read you had fun, awesome!






BV_LC_poodle said:


> A little late but I finally got mine!!



This size makes the Miaou bag look even cuter!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Mint Losange LH



I love this! 




swdl said:


> Hello today! Roseau croco bag in mango and the coin purse



such a lovely color. love it!


----------



## paula3boys

slycookies said:


> Went with friends to Germany's highest waterfall.  I had the Eiffel Tower bag and my friend's girlfriend had a black mini by chance!




That mini is cute. I haven't seen in person yet. Love your Eiffel Tower


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

tinkerella said:


> Love this !!!! I think the kitty face is cuter in this size! Am so tempted to ask my sis to help me get one while she's in France. But not sure if I would ever get round to carrying it. I'm a "play it safe" kinda girl...



I think so too.  It's not so much a non-play-it-safe bag.  It goes with a lot of outfits with a little fun added.  The navy is more a no brainer - really effortless to match.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love this!



Thanks so much!


----------



## AmyEclectic

BV_LC_poodle said:


> A little late but I finally got mine!!
> View attachment 3086283


How lovely


----------



## AmyEclectic

tinkerella said:


> Love this !!!! I think the kitty face is cuter in this size! Am so tempted to ask my sis to help me get one while she's in France. But not sure if I would ever get round to carrying it. I'm a "play it safe" kinda girl...


Play it safe  Just what I was thinking  I received my le pliage black large today. I love it but kinda boring and for sure 'play it safe'  That's me.


----------



## tflowers921

AmyEclectic said:


> Play it safe  Just what I was thinking  I received my le pliage black large today. I love it but kinda boring and for sure 'play it safe'  That's me.




The black is a classic! Not boring at all [emoji6]


----------



## xhaiza

Look at what just landed in the Land Down Under - My malabar pink Longchamp Miaou sitting prettily [emoji7] So happy to own one!


----------



## EGBDF

xhaiza said:


> Look at what just landed in the Land Down Under - My malabar pink Longchamp Miaou sitting prettily [emoji7] So happy to own one!
> 
> View attachment 3088741



Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Phiomega

With my poppy LP Neo today... First day for Neo!


----------



## Phiomega

xhaiza said:


> Look at what just landed in the Land Down Under - My malabar pink Longchamp Miaou sitting prettily [emoji7] So happy to own one!




Another Miao owner! I love mine very much... Have great fun wearing it!


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> With my poppy LP Neo today... First day for Neo!
> View attachment 3088845



Looking very pretty!


----------



## amycgl

Le Pliage Neo Medium Navy Blue


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

xhaiza said:


> look at what just landed in the land down under - my malabar pink longchamp miaou sitting prettily [emoji7] so happy to own one!
> 
> View attachment 3088741




pretty!


----------



## xhaiza

EGBDF said:


> Very cute! Congrats!


Thank you 



Phiomega said:


> Another Miao owner! I love mine very much... Have great fun wearing it!


Thanks Phiomega  Yeah, I'm really loving it! 



BV_LC_poodle said:


> pretty!


Thanks


----------



## xhaiza

Phiomega said:


> With my poppy LP Neo today... First day for Neo!
> View attachment 3088845


Nice bag! It suits your outfit. Even if I would like to purchase one, I couldn't carry such color,hehe


----------



## Mariapia

I have just received my neo crossbody bag in Hortensia.
I got it on sale and love it!


----------



## EGBDF

amycgl said:


> Le Pliage Neo Medium Navy Blue



Bag twins  Love this one! Recently someone spilled something white on mine, and since I wasn't at home I just tried to wipe it off w/paper towels. It looked bad. I was so relieved that it came perfectly clean after I was able to scrub it with a wet towel at home.



Mariapia said:


> I have just received my neo crossbody bag in Hortensia.
> I got it on sale and love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089903



Ooh, pretty color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

xhaiza said:


> Look at what just landed in the Land Down Under - My malabar pink Longchamp Miaou sitting prettily



It looks gorgeous! Congrats!






Phiomega said:


> With my poppy LP Neo today... First day for Neo!



Fabulous! A pop of color with your outfit! 




amycgl said:


> Le Pliage Neo Medium Navy Blue



Bag twins! Love the sheen on this one!




Mariapia said:


> I have just received my neo crossbody bag in Hortensia.



Love the color! I am intrigued with this style. I think it is perfect for travelling. Will love to see a "what's in your bag" if that is possible? Many thanks im advance for sharing!






EGBDF said:


> I was so relieved that it came perfectly clean after I was able to scrub it with a wet towel at home.



Thanks for sharing this! Due to the satiny fabric of the Neo, I tend to be slightly more careful when I use it but after hearing how stains wiped easily off, I feel more at ease now. &#128512;


----------



## HeatherL

Small Le Pliage Neo for my handbag & LLH as my work bag!
I finally broke down and got the Neo.  It's love!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mariapia said:


> I have just received my neo crossbody bag in Hortensia.
> I got it on sale and love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089903




I just adore this color! Congratulations!


----------



## tflowers921

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3090374
> 
> 
> Small Le Pliage Neo for my handbag & LLH as my work bag!
> I finally broke down and got the Neo.  It's love!!




Bilberry might be the best color ever! Love it both neo & original nylon


----------



## LuvAllBags

tflowers921 said:


> Bilberry might be the best color ever! Love it both neo & original nylon




Agree - it is really the perfect color. And goes with so much more than one would think.


----------



## HeatherL

tflowers921 said:


> Bilberry might be the best color ever! Love it both neo & original nylon







LuvAllBags said:


> Agree - it is really the perfect color. And goes with so much more than one would think.




Bilberry is absolutely beautiful and I wear lots of grays and blacks so I feel like this will be the perfect compliment!


----------



## pbnjam

Mariapia said:


> I have just received my neo crossbody bag in Hortensia.
> I got it on sale and love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089903


Very pretty color! I like this style too. Will definitely consider it for the next sale. 


HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3090374
> 
> 
> Small Le Pliage Neo for my handbag & LLH as my work bag!
> I finally broke down and got the Neo.  It's love!!


Love your bag charms esp the Peanuts!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> Small Le Pliage Neo for my handbag & LLH as my work bag!
> I finally broke down and got the Neo.  It's love!!



Oooh! Bilberry love! It's my favourite shade, both in Neo and LP!


----------



## AmyEclectic

tflowers921 said:


> the black is a classic! Not boring at all [emoji6]


:d


----------



## Mariapia

Love the color! I am intrigued with this style. I think it is perfect for travelling. Will love to see a "what's in your bag" if that is possible? Many thanks im advance


----------



## Mariapia

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oooh! Bilberry love! It's my favourite shade, both in Neo and LP!







Mariapia said:


> Love the color! I am intrigued with this style. I think it is perfect for travelling. Will love to see a "what's in your bag" if that is possible? Many thanks im advance




I am sorry, Frenziedhandbag , I did not know how to answer your request ( just above) , I quoted myself! Shame on me. 

I took a picture of what is inside my Longchamp Crossbody bag in Hortensia.

- reusable shopping bag
-Tintamar yellow organiser  with checkbook and notebook inside 
- LV wallet.
- Kipling cosmetics pouch
-sunglasses case
- bottle of water

+ my IPad ( not the mini) , I took the picture with it.

There is still plenty of room for a sweater, an umbrella and useful other stuff...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mariapia said:


> There is still plenty of room for a sweater, an umbrella and useful other



Thanks Maria and no worries about quoting yourself. It happens when you are still figuring out PF. It will get better, am sure.  

Thank you so much for the pics. It sure holds a lot. I am a huge lover of crossbody bags and this is one style in which I love but still on the fence about. I used to have an LP hobo but the strap made it uncomfortable for me and I sold it away. The strap on yours, however looks very comfortable and being how spacious it is, is always a bonus!


----------



## HeatherL

Love your bag charms esp the Peanuts![/QUOTE]


Thanks!  I just got my Neo Wednesday so I've been playing.  I already found a new charm and since removed the yellow flower [emoji3]. Bag charms can be as addictive as bags themselves!!!


----------



## Mariapia

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thanks Maria and no worries about quoting yourself. It happens when you are still figuring out PF. It will get better, am sure.
> 
> Thank you so much for the pics. It sure holds a lot. I am a huge lover of crossbody bags and this is one style in which I love but still on the fence about. I used to have an LP hobo but the strap made it uncomfortable for me and I sold it away. The strap on yours, however looks very comfortable and being how spacious it is, is always a bonus!




The strap is wide , it's also adjustable.. 
There is a deep inside pocket with a zip, and in the outside pocket, you can put your keys or your phone.[emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mariapia said:


> The strap is wide , it's also adjustable..
> There is a deep inside pocket with a zip, and in the outside pocket, you can put your keys or your phone.[emoji6]



Sounds perfect! &#128522;


----------



## Mariapia

My Mary Katranzou bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mariapia said:


> My Mary Katranzou bag



So pretty! I love it!


----------



## Phiomega

Mariapia said:


> My Mary Katranzou bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092683



Very pretty and vibrant!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mariapia said:


> My Mary Katranzou bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092683




OMG - love this bag!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Mariapia said:


> My Mary Katranzou bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092683



Simply gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

Mariapia said:


> My Mary Katranzou bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092683


Gorgeous, love that bag!!!  Hate I was not into LC when that LE was launched.....


----------



## SmokieDragon

Black LP SLH this weekend


----------



## sr1856

SmokieDragon said:


> Black LP SLH this weekend


bag twins, unfortunately it is in msia with my MSH artwalk in powder. probably have to wait till end of the year when i visit to get my hands on it.


----------



## Phiomega

OK I did say that I had to stop after the LP Neo in Poppy last week...

I was just back at work last week after two weeks vacation and one week of training, where I mostly carry only LCs.

At work, I have mixed days --- some are casual, semi formal, or formal depending on the client I meet. I love my LC collection but they do not work for my formal days.

And I have used my other leather bags for those formal days -- amongst all, I used my dark brown and Atlantic blue BVs the most. 

Then I saw the LP cuir in camel! I fell for the color -- the leather makes it luxurious and the color is neutral enough for my wardrobe. So, decided to buy it as my last haul this summer... 

It's a small LP cuir in camel and she is made in France... I found small fits a lot and it's the right size for me...




It worked with my formal wardrobe --- a sample...




This summer is an 'LC summer' for me... Now back to work until Christmas holiday!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Black LP SLH this weekend



Love this size, perfect for essentials and slightly more!







Phiomega said:


> Then I saw the LP cuir in camel! I fell for the color -- the leather makes it luxurious and the color is neutral enough for my wardrobe.



Yay, your first Cuir! I love the camel colour, warm and yet a neutral. I see it goes so well with your wardrobe. Not meaning to enable but I think you might also love the new Fall color, Arizona (a rust orangey tone)... though I will think that you will have two Arizonas to think about, one in LC and another one in BV. Same color name too! I sight the seats and carpet of Changi Airport in the background. Great to see fellow PFers visiting SG. &#128515;


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> OK I did say that I had to stop after the LP Neo in Poppy last week...
> 
> I was just back at work last week after two weeks vacation and one week of training, where I mostly carry only LCs.
> 
> At work, I have mixed days --- some are casual, semi formal, or formal depending on the client I meet. I love my LC collection but they do not work for my formal days.
> 
> And I have used my other leather bags for those formal days -- amongst all, I used my dark brown and Atlantic blue BVs the most.
> 
> Then I saw the LP cuir in camel! I fell for the color -- the leather makes it luxurious and the color is neutral enough for my wardrobe. So, decided to buy it as my last haul this summer...
> 
> It's a small LP cuir in camel and she is made in France... I found small fits a lot and it's the right size for me...
> 
> View attachment 3093158
> 
> 
> It worked with my formal wardrobe --- a sample...
> 
> View attachment 3093161
> 
> 
> This summer is an 'LC summer' for me... Now back to work until Christmas holiday!



This is a great bag, one of my favorites.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay, your first Cuir! I love the camel colour, warm and yet a neutral. I see it goes so well with your wardrobe. Not meaning to enable but I think you might also love the new Fall color, Arizona (a rust orangey tone)... though I will think that you will have two Arizonas to think about, one in LC and another one in BV. Same color name too! I sight the seats and carpet of Changi Airport in the background. Great to see fellow PFers visiting SG. &#128515;



Thanks! I love Arizona indeed - did not know that LC will come up with one! Something to think about indeed... I intended to save for the BV pillow 

Good eye on the carpet of Changi --- I did wonder if anyone would spot it! I actually bought my camel cuir in Changi and that pic was my first trial -- was on a day trip to SG, maybe sometime we should plan for coffee!



EGBDF said:


> This is a great bag, one of my favorites.



Thank you! I bought it with the hope that it will become one of my favorites too!


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> Black LP SLH this weekend



Definitely a classic! Very Kate Middleton  (though hers is navy I think)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Something to think about indeed. maybe sometime we should plan for coffee!



Can't go wrong with whichever or both (&#128518 that you get. I was wondering prior if you had bought the Cuir at Changi. I love buying bags on trips, brings back memories and makes it more special. A coffee break always sounds awesome!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Phiomega said:


> OK I did say that I had to stop after the LP Neo in Poppy last week...
> 
> I was just back at work last week after two weeks vacation and one week of training, where I mostly carry only LCs.
> 
> At work, I have mixed days --- some are casual, semi formal, or formal depending on the client I meet. I love my LC collection but they do not work for my formal days.
> 
> And I have used my other leather bags for those formal days -- amongst all, I used my dark brown and Atlantic blue BVs the most.
> 
> Then I saw the LP cuir in camel! I fell for the color -- the leather makes it luxurious and the color is neutral enough for my wardrobe. So, decided to buy it as my last haul this summer...
> 
> It's a small LP cuir in camel and she is made in France... I found small fits a lot and it's the right size for me...
> 
> View attachment 3093158
> 
> 
> It worked with my formal wardrobe --- a sample...
> 
> View attachment 3093161
> 
> 
> This summer is an 'LC summer' for me... Now back to work until Christmas holiday!




Beautiful! You and I have the same situation...need a more formal bag for work most days. I also recently bought this same bag and find it to be perfect for the office. Congrats!


----------



## tinkerella

Phiomega said:


> It's a small LP cuir in camel and she is made in France... I found small fits a lot and it's the right size for me...




Congrats!! you'll fall in love with this bag ! Had mine for about two weeks and can't stop using/touching it. It's so soft and as you said, fits a lot! Plus the style matches everything


----------



## Mariapia

frenziedhandbag said:


> So pretty! I love it!







Phiomega said:


> Very pretty and vibrant!







LuvAllBags said:


> OMG - love this bag!!







SmokieDragon said:


> Simply gorgeous!




Thank you, ladies![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, love that bag!!!  Hate I was not into LC when that LE was launched.....




There was a bigger size, I wish I had bought it too, Cheidel![emoji17]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> Then I saw the LP cuir in camel! I fell for the color -- the leather makes it luxurious and the color is neutral enough for my wardrobe. So, decided to buy it as my last haul this summer...
> 
> It's a small LP cuir in camel and she is made in France... I found small fits a lot and it's the right size for me...
> 
> This summer is an 'LC summer' for me... Now back to work until Christmas holiday!



Congrats on the Cuir! One thing about LC, once you've been bitten by the bug, it's hard to stay away


----------



## SmokieDragon

sr1856 said:


> bag twins, unfortunately it is in msia with my MSH artwalk in powder. probably have to wait till end of the year when i visit to get my hands on it.



Yay for being bag twins! Before you know it, it will be year end and time for a reunion with your LC bags 




frenziedhandbag said:


> Love this size, perfect for essentials and slightly more!



Indeed! I used it as my work bag last Friday as well cos I didn't want to take a chance with my Heritage since it was the start of the KL City Grand Prix and I had to go to work super early. Do you notice how the bag seems to have quite a bit of structure? Thanks to the Bag in Bag organiser 




Phiomega said:


> Definitely a classic! Very Kate Middleton  (though hers is navy I think)



How uncanny - I had the exact thoughts when I was using the bag, right down to the part about hers being navy!!!


----------



## pbnjam

I'm finally taking her out today. My med LP cuir Poppy. I should go to the store and compare this with Arizona. I love how slouchy she looks when only half filled.


----------



## seton

Phiomega said:


> OK I did say that I had to stop after the LP Neo in Poppy last week..
> 
> Then I saw the LP cuir in camel! I fell for the color -- the leather makes it luxurious and the color is neutral enough for my wardrobe. So, decided to buy it as my last haul this summer...
> 
> It's a small LP cuir in camel and she is made in France... I found small fits a lot and it's the right size for me..





pbnjam said:


> I'm finally taking her out today. My med LP cuir Poppy. I should go to the store and compare this with Arizona. I love how slouchy she looks when only half filled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093717





Two lovely LPCs in a row and they are both fantastic!


----------



## goldfish19

pbnjam said:


> I'm finally taking her out today. My med LP cuir Poppy. I should go to the store and compare this with Arizona. I love how slouchy she looks when only half filled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093717




Love this color!!
Looking forward to the color comparison. I'm curious to see if Arizona is more rust than red Orange.


----------



## goldfish19

Phiomega said:


> OK I did say that I had to stop after the LP Neo in Poppy last week...
> 
> It's a small LP cuir in camel and she is made in France... I found small fits a lot and it's the right size for me...
> 
> View attachment 3093158
> 
> 
> It worked with my formal wardrobe --- a sample...
> 
> View attachment 3093161
> 
> 
> This summer is an 'LC summer' for me... Now back to work until Christmas holiday!




I have the medium LPC camel and i love it! BUT sometimes I wish I got it in small instead. I sold the small as I thought I needed a medium and the leather on the medium was softer (released earlier than the more durable leather now) 

Your camel looks a little lighter though... If it's from autumn winter... Perhaps it's the new color called natural? Or maybe it's the lighting. If it's the new natural... I might want it in small and sell my medium!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks to the Bag in Bag



I truly think the classic black works best as a workbag. It just looks totally put together. Glad that the organiser is working out! &#128516;






pbnjam said:


> My med LP cuir Poppy. I should go to the store and compare this with Arizona. I love how slouchy she looks when only half filled.



Poppy looks amazing each time I see it! &#128077;


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> I'm finally taking her out today. My med LP cuir Poppy. I should go to the store and compare this with Arizona. I love how slouchy she looks when only half filled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093717




I looooovvveee this color! Stunning!


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> I'm finally taking her out today. My med LP cuir Poppy. I should go to the store and compare this with Arizona. I love how slouchy she looks when only half filled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093717



Nice smooshy leather!


----------



## tinkerella

Carried my small cuir today [emoji5]&#65039; I set it down on my bed after work and love how it took on a dumpling shape! Kind of like the givenchy nightingale don't you think?


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Two lovely LPCs in a row and they are both fantastic!







goldfish19 said:


> Love this color!!
> Looking forward to the color comparison. I'm curious to see if Arizona is more rust than red Orange.







frenziedhandbag said:


> I truly think the classic black works best as a workbag. It just looks totally put together. Glad that the organiser is working out! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy looks amazing each time I see it! [emoji106]







LuvAllBags said:


> I looooovvveee this color! Stunning!







EGBDF said:


> Nice smooshy leather!




Thank you ladies! I had to put it away since the weather is bad today. Took out my neo instead and will be posting in WIMB thread.


----------



## tflowers921

Trying to brighten up a dreary day!


----------



## juls12

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3094706
> 
> Carried my small cuir today [emoji5]&#65039; I set it down on my bed after work and love how it took on a dumpling shape! Kind of like the givenchy nightingale don't you think?



This looks so cute. Enjoy your pretty bag


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> I'm finally taking her out today. My med LP cuir Poppy. I should go to the store and compare this with Arizona. I love how slouchy she looks when only half filled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093717


Beautiful, congrats!!!!  Let me know if you compare to Arizona if the colors closely match!!!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3094849
> 
> Trying to brighten up a dreary day!


Oh so pretty!!!!! Nice way to brighten up the day!


----------



## cheidel

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3094706
> 
> Carried my small cuir today [emoji5]&#65039; I set it down on my bed after work and love how it took on a dumpling shape! Kind of like the givenchy nightingale don't you think?


Oh my, your little dumpling is so cute!!!!


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3094849
> 
> Trying to brighten up a dreary day!




Very pretty! Still can't believe you waited so long to use it. Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, congrats!!!!  Let me know if you compare to Arizona if the colors closely match!!!




Thanks. I most likely will go this Thurs. Also want to swing by Lesportsac to see their Peanuts pop up shop in Soho.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Medium Neo in Navy today to combat the gloomy wet weather.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Trying to brighten up a dreary day!




I'm having dreary weather here too. Your Cage looks dreamy. &#128525;





tinkerella said:


> Carried my small cuir today. love how it took on a dumpling shape



Love how squishy it looks. Don't you just love the leather? &#128521;


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium Neo in Navy today to combat the gloomy wet weather.


 
Cute luggage tag! We're carrying the same bag today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Cute luggage tag! We're carrying the same bag today!



Thank you! I just realised, after seeing your WIMB post. High Five! &#128587;


----------



## tflowers921

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! Still can't believe you waited so long to use it. Good things come to those who wait!







cheidel said:


> Oh so pretty!!!!! Nice way to brighten up the day!




Thank you!!! Oh I never could've waited, she was being held hostage in Florida [emoji13]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I truly think the classic black works best as a workbag. It just looks totally put together. Glad that the organiser is working out! &#128516;



My hubby also said it looks like a work bag and I thought he could be biased. Glad to hear your opinion too


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Can't go wrong with whichever or both ([emoji38]) that you get. I was wondering prior if you had bought the Cuir at Changi. I love buying bags on trips, brings back memories and makes it more special. A coffee break always sounds awesome!




I will let you know next time I am around!



LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! You and I have the same situation...need a more formal bag for work most days. I also recently bought this same bag and find it to be perfect for the office. Congrats!




Yes it is perfect indeed! It worked for all conditions. It even looks more formal when it is handheld...



tinkerella said:


> Congrats!! you'll fall in love with this bag ! Had mine for about two weeks and can't stop using/touching it. It's so soft and as you said, fits a lot! Plus the style matches everything



Me too! I can't stop touching it --- the leather feels so luxurious!




SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on the Cuir! One thing about LC, once you've been bitten by the bug, it's hard to stay away



I am definitely bitten by the bug.... Badly...





seton said:


> Two lovely LPCs in a row and they are both fantastic!



Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My hubby also said it looks like a work bag and I thought he could be biased. Glad to hear your opinion too



I learnt that if hubbies say any other thing about bags.... aside from "okay", they probably meant what they say.  







Phiomega said:


> I will let you know next time I am around!
> 
> It even looks more formal when it is handheld...
> 
> I am definitely bitten by the bug.... Badly...



Awesome! I agree that the Cuir looks formal when handheld vs casual when worn with the strap. Yay to yet another versatile piece. No worries about this bug, it's a good one and it's biting all of us too, so you have us for company. &#128522;


----------



## Phiomega

Really love how my LC cuir camel works with my work outfit today --- sorry for crappy pic quality -- it is black blazer/tank top, red pants, camel LC cuir, and you can't see it but I wore a camouflage MK shoes!


----------



## tflowers921

Phiomega said:


> Really love how my LC cuir camel works with my work outfit today --- sorry for crappy pic quality -- it is black blazer/tank top, red pants, camel LC cuir, and you can't see it but I wore a camouflage MK shoes!
> View attachment 3096291




You look great! Which size is this?


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> Really love how my LC cuir camel works with my work outfit today --- sorry for crappy pic quality -- it is black blazer/tank top, red pants, camel LC cuir, and you can't see it but I wore a camouflage MK shoes!
> View attachment 3096291



Gorgeous! I used this one today tooat one point I had taken a lot of the contents out and it turned into a little soft puddle.


----------



## xhaiza

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3094849
> 
> Trying to brighten up a dreary day!



This bag will surely lift you up! 



Mariapia said:


> I have just received my neo crossbody bag in Hortensia.
> I got it on sale and love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089903



Pink love!  Lovely!


----------



## Phiomega

tflowers921 said:


> You look great! Which size is this?




It's the small size... But it really fits a lot! I have my cosmetic pouch, notebook, pen-note pouch, a long wallet, hand cream, and a brush --- even then it still can fit more!


----------



## Phiomega

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous! I used this one today tooat one point I had taken a lot of the contents out and it turned into a little soft puddle.




You mean a little soft luxurious puddle [emoji12]


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> You mean a little soft luxurious puddle [emoji12]



oh yesssssss!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium Neo in Navy today to combat the gloomy wet weather.


Oh very pretty!!!  Stay dry, and enjoy your day!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Really love how my LC cuir camel works with my work outfit today



Looking awesome! and I love how the camel cuir contrasts beautifully against your whole outfit. Somehow, I think Arizona will work really well with this outfit too. &#128521;





cheidel said:


> Oh very pretty!!!  Stay dry, and enjoy your day!



Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking awesome! and I love how the camel cuir contrasts beautifully against your whole outfit. Somehow, I think Arizona will work really well with this outfit too. [emoji6]




If it were Arizona, I need white pants with my camouflage shoes! So, white pants first or Arizona first? [emoji12]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> If it were Arizona, I need white pants with my camouflage shoes! So, white pants first or Arizona first?



BOTH?! &#128513; I love the idea of Arizona with camo shoes, perfect match!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> BOTH?! [emoji16] I love the idea of Arizona with camo shoes, perfect match!




There is no getting away from your enabling skills... Lucky the color is not yet in the stores in Jakarta! [emoji38]


----------



## Phiomega

Still with small LP camel cuir today... Amazed that it could also fit my three thick song books! I played music in church every two weeks or so, I thought I need another bag for the books but apparently not...
And I love how it looks when full and closed --- the shape is so cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> There is no getting away from your enabling skills... Lucky the color is not yet in the stores in Jakarta! [emoji38]



LOL! othewise, a BV Arizona Pillow is gorgeous too. As with Poppy Neo, I just find you rock orange so well Phio! much to my envious-ness. As much as I love orange, it just doesn't work well with my skintone nor wardrobe.


----------



## Mariapia

Phiomega said:


> Still with small LP camel cuir today... Amazed that it could also fit my three thick song books! I played music in church every two weeks or so, I thought I need another bag for the books but apparently not...
> And I love how it looks when full and closed --- the shape is so cute!
> View attachment 3099508
> 
> View attachment 3099509




Beautiful bag, Phiomega , lovely colour, perfect size![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Still with small LP camel cuir today...
> And I love how it looks when full and closed --- the shape is so cute!



Wow, those books are thick and yet the bag looks nowhere packed to the brim. What a lovely bag!


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> Still with small LP camel cuir today... Amazed that it could also fit my three thick song books! I played music in church every two weeks or so, I thought I need another bag for the books but apparently not...
> And I love how it looks when full and closed --- the shape is so cute!
> View attachment 3099508
> 
> View attachment 3099509



Still looking lovely!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Phiomega said:


> If it were Arizona, I need white pants with my camouflage shoes! So, white pants first or Arizona first? [emoji12]







frenziedhandbag said:


> BOTH?! [emoji16] I love the idea of Arizona with camo shoes, perfect match!




I love this idea too! I am headed to NYC in less than two weeks, and am excited to see Arizona in person.


----------



## cheidel

On the road again, visiting Mom for a few days. Carrying LLH Camel and LM Metal 1624 travel bag in Old Gold!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> I love this idea too! I am headed to NYC in less than two weeks, and am excited to see Arizona in person.



Love to hear your thoughts on it!







cheidel said:


> On the road again, visiting Mom for a few days. Carrying LLH Camel and LM Metal 1624 travel bag in Old Gold!!!]



Don't they both look luxurious! Have a good time catching up with Mom.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love to hear your thoughts on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they both look luxurious! Have a good time catching up with Mom.


Thank you!  I love the Old Gold, so pretty IRL!!!  Took my classic black LP in for a make-over yesterday, will pick her up on Thursday.


----------



## Phiomega

cheidel said:


> On the road again, visiting Mom for a few days. Carrying LLH Camel and LM Metal 1624 travel bag in Old Gold!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099947
> View attachment 3099948




Everything looks 'royal' in this picture! Even the monogram looks like an insignia [emoji12]

Have fun on the 'royal' trip!


----------



## cheidel

Thank you!!!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> LOL! othewise, a BV Arizona Pillow is gorgeous too. As with Poppy Neo, I just find you rock orange so well Phio! much to my envious-ness. As much as I love orange, it just doesn't work well with my skintone nor wardrobe.



Thank you! I do think that orange will work with my black/white outfits.... LC or BV to be decided.... 



Mariapia said:


> Beautiful bag, Phiomega , lovely colour, perfect size![emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you! Indeed it is a lovely color that still 'says something' without being too loud!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow, those books are thick and yet the bag looks nowhere packed to the brim. What a lovely bag!



I know! I was also amazed. I was still able to fit a cosmetic pouch even after those contents because I was doing my makeup in the car... Imagine! 



EGBDF said:


> Still looking lovely!



Thank you!



LuvAllBags said:


> I love this idea too! I am headed to NYC in less than two weeks, and am excited to see Arizona in person.



I shall await your pictures....


----------



## goldfish19

My miaou pair finally made its debut today [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I know! I was also amazed. I was still able to fit a cosmetic pouch even after those contents



It's a magical bag all right.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> My miaou pair finally made its debut today [emoji4]



such a cute pair!


----------



## mtstmichel

Pink birdcage for work and Red expandable for gym


----------



## HeatherL

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3101532
> 
> My miaou pair finally made its debut today [emoji4]




[emoji173]&#65039; This!!!!


----------



## tinkerella

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3101532
> 
> My miaou pair finally made its debut today [emoji4]



Super adorable ! 



mtstmichel said:


> Pink birdcage for work and Red expandable for gym



Lovely combi - one pastel light and the other bright


----------



## pbnjam

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3101532
> 
> My miaou pair finally made its debut today [emoji4]



So cute! I'm still waiting for a short handle version. 



mtstmichel said:


> Pink birdcage for work and Red expandable for gym



Very pretty colors!


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> Still with small LP camel cuir today... Amazed that it could also fit my three thick song books! I played music in church every two weeks or so, I thought I need another bag for the books but apparently not...
> And I love how it looks when full and closed --- the shape is so cute!
> View attachment 3099508
> 
> View attachment 3099509



This color is very pretty. Hmm I need a neutral LPC in my life. 



cheidel said:


> On the road again, visiting Mom for a few days. Carrying LLH Camel and LM Metal 1624 travel bag in Old Gold!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099947
> View attachment 3099948



Both bags go very well together! Gorgeous!


----------



## _purseaddict_

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3101532
> 
> My miaou pair finally made its debut today [emoji4]




Too cute!!!!!!  I hope I can find a preloved soon lol.


----------



## cheidel

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3101532
> 
> My miaou pair finally made its debut today [emoji4]


Very cute, and love the matching pouch!  Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

mtstmichel said:


> Pink birdcage for work and Red expandable for gym


Lovely pair!  Enjoy!


----------



## juls12

My eiffeltower LLH in coral. I'm trying tu use it as much as possible before fall.


----------



## cheidel

juls12 said:


> My eiffeltower LLH in coral. I'm trying tu use it as much as possible before fall.


Lovely color!!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## juls12

cheidel said:


> Lovely color!!!!  Enjoy!



Thank you


----------



## juls12

And now I'm using my LLH in bilberry for the gym  You can never go wrong with a LP &#128149;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mtstmichel said:


> Pink birdcage for work and Red expandable for gym



What a lovely pair!





juls12 said:


> My eiffeltower LLH in coral. I'm trying tu use it as much as possible before fall.




Coral is so pretty! Love how the Eiffel contrasts against it. 






juls12 said:


> And now I'm using my LLH in bilberry for the gym  You can never go wrong with a LP &#128149;



Lovely Bilberry! I absolutely adore this color! Rightly said, LP works great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dinner or should I say dessert with the girlfriends. Neo Fantasie Clutch. My girlfriends love it, much to my delight!


----------



## pbnjam

juls12 said:


> My eiffeltower LLH in coral. I'm trying tu use it as much as possible before fall.




This is pretty! You're right. I need to use my lighter bags more.


----------



## EGBDF

mtstmichel said:


> Pink birdcage for work and Red expandable for gym


They fit so nicely together! How are the corners only our Cage holding up?



juls12 said:


> My eiffeltower LLH in coral. I'm trying tu use it as much as possible before fall.


I really like this color.



juls12 said:


> And now I'm using my LLH in bilberry for the gym  You can never go wrong with a LP &#128149;


Bilberry is a great classic, and LCs are so versatile !



frenziedhandbag said:


> Dinner or should I say dessert with the girlfriends. Neo Fantasie Clutch. My girlfriends love it, much to my delight!



Very prettyand yum!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dinner or should I say dessert with the girlfriends. Neo Fantasie Clutch. My girlfriends love it, much to my delight!


So cute!!!  Enjoy your dessert!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> So cute!!!  Enjoy your dessert!!!!





EGBDF said:


> Very prettyand yum!



Thank you! Dessert was absolutely sinful. Glad that I had my girlfriends to share it.


----------



## EmoFaith

https://youtu.be/ZcrFwrVdf-A?t=2m30s 

Any idea what color is this?


----------



## juls12

Today I took my custom size 2 LP in beige/chocolate to go shopping at Longchamp &#128525;


----------



## juls12

Sorry


----------



## EGBDF

juls12 said:


> Sorry



I like that color combo, especially with the leather handles. 
But what did you get there?!?


----------



## juls12

EGBDF said:


> I like that color combo, especially with the leather handles.
> But what did you get there?!?



I got my fall bag a navy SLH, a gunmetal travel bag and a fig cosmetic case. So I had a good time today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

juls12 said:


> Sorry



Your customised bag looks so chic! adore the color combi!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Slate LLH out to play today. &#128513;


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> Slate LLH out to play today. [emoji16]




Love slate! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## lsq860

My first longchamp! Navy LLH.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Slate LLH out to play today. &#128513;



Cute hangtag!



lsq860 said:


> My first longchamp! Navy LLH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104542



Navy-one of my favorites. Classic. WIll you get more LCs??


----------



## lsq860

EGBDF said:


> Cute hangtag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy-one of my favorites. Classic. WIll you get more LCs??




I have ordered a red one online yesterday! Haha


----------



## tflowers921

lsq860 said:


> I have ordered a red one online yesterday! Haha




You can never have just one! [emoji13]


----------



## lsq860

tflowers921 said:


> You can never have just one! [emoji13]




Yes! I am addicted to buy more colors!


----------



## pbnjam

lsq860 said:


> My first longchamp! Navy LLH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104542



Pretty and classic! Definitely must have color.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Slate LLH out to play today. &#128513;



Very pretty luggage tag there! Slate is so lovely too!


----------



## macan

Phiomega said:


> Still with small LP camel cuir today... Amazed that it could also fit my three thick song books! I played music in church every two weeks or so, I thought I need another bag for the books but apparently not...
> And I love how it looks when full and closed --- the shape is so cute!
> View attachment 3099508
> 
> View attachment 3099509


Love it!! I'm new to the forums. I should get in a store to check out the le pliage cuir, but I wanted to ask: Can the handles can be worn on your shoulder?


----------



## tflowers921

macan said:


> Love it!! I'm new to the forums. I should get in a store to check out the le pliage cuir, but I wanted to ask: Can the handles can be worn on your shoulder?




Usually not the short handles, but the small & medium cuir also have a long strap. There is a long handle cuir tote that Nordstrom sells exclusively


----------



## macan

tflowers921 said:


> Usually not the short handles, but the small & medium cuir also have a long strap. There is a long handle cuir tote that Nordstrom sells exclusively


Okay. Thank you so much for your quick reply!  I will have to check out that exclusive tote.


----------



## tflowers921

macan said:


> Okay. Thank you so much for your quick reply!  I will have to check out that exclusive tote.






Np! They are all lovely, you can't go wrong! The small & medium have more color options


----------



## tinkerella

macan said:


> Love it!! I'm new to the forums. I should get in a store to check out the le pliage cuir, but I wanted to ask: Can the handles can be worn on your shoulder?




Hi there 
For me I do wear the handles on my shoulder sometimes. I think it depends on  how much you stuff it with. 
When I don't carry much it is actually pretty comfy on my shoulders since the leather slouches and sort of caves in a little.  But they do look more chic carried by the crook of the arm or via the long handles! Hope this helps!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Love slate!]



Me too! It's my new favourite!





lsq860 said:


> My first longchamp! Navy LLH]



Welcome to the club and I so want to see the red you are getting next!




EGBDF said:


> Cute hangtag






pbnjam said:


> Very pretty luggage tag there! Slate is so lovely too!



Thank you ladies! I deliberately bought it to brighten up the Slate. &#128518;


----------



## macan

tinkerella said:


> Hi there
> For me I do wear the handles on my shoulder sometimes. I think it depends on  how much you stuff it with.
> When I don't carry much it is actually pretty comfy on my shoulders since the leather slouches and sort of caves in a little.  But they do look more chic carried by the crook of the arm or via the long handles! Hope this helps!


Oh great! That's good to know! I went in a Bloomingdales today, but all they had was the medium neo version. Of course it was stuffed full of paper, so I couldn't tell how it would really feel with less.


----------



## Phiomega

Miao accompanied me for weekend family trip out of town...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Miao accompanied me for weekend family trip out of town...



Adorable as always! Have a jolly wkn!


----------



## gattodiparigi

OMG, I'm addicted to cats and I love this Longchamp!


----------



## JulesDipon

LongChamp Le Pliage in Aquamarine. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## tinkerella

JulesDipon said:


> View attachment 3107243
> 
> LongChamp Le Pliage in Aquamarine. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]




What a striking blue ! Love it and your outfit is so cute


----------



## cheidel

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3106147
> 
> Miao accompanied me for weekend family trip out of town...


So cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

JulesDipon said:


> View attachment 3107243
> 
> LongChamp Le Pliage in Aquamarine. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


Gorgeous color, looks great on you!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying Classic Black 1899 today!!!


----------



## JulesDipon

lsq860 said:


> My first longchamp! Navy LLH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104542




The color that was on my wishlist. But opted to buy the aquamarine and chocolate brown. Soo classy and stylish. Love your LC![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## JulesDipon

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous color, looks great on you!




Thanks![emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## JulesDipon

cheidel said:


> Carrying Classic Black 1899 today!!!




Soo cute. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## josieblime

Longchamp Le Pliage Néo Fantaisie Polka Dot


----------



## JulesDipon

tinkerella said:


> What a striking blue ! Love it and your outfit is so cute




Thanks tinkerella. I have one in choc brown too. Im inlove with LC. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## JulesDipon

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3106147
> 
> Miao accompanied me for weekend family trip out of town...




Awww! This one's sooo cute![emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Carrying Classic Black 1899 today!!!




It's perfection!!! Love the makeover! It's so you!


----------



## goldfish19

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3106147
> 
> Miao accompanied me for weekend family trip out of town...




Bag twins! [emoji5]&#65039;

Did you notice how the miaou straps are stiffer than usual? I have a few nylon le pliages and I've felt the difference.


----------



## josieblime

Longchamp Le Pliage Néo Fantaisie Polka Dot


----------



## emchhardy

^ That bag is absolutely adorable.  I haven't seen that before.  Is that still available?


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Adorable as always! Have a jolly wkn!





gattodiparigi said:


> OMG, I'm addicted to cats and I love this Longchamp!





cheidel said:


> So cute!!!





JulesDipon said:


> Awww! This one's sooo cute![emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]



Thank you all! She is indeed very cute and the color is quite versatile...


----------



## pbnjam

josieblime said:


> View attachment 3107319
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Néo Fantaisie Polka Dot



Adorable dots!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Carrying Classic Black 1899 today!!!


Was this embroidered? It's pretty cool. Kinda want to decorate my LP too!


JulesDipon said:


> View attachment 3107243
> 
> LongChamp Le Pliage in Aquamarine. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Gorgeous color! Looks great on you.


----------



## brett summers

pbnjam said:


> Adorable dots!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

JulesDipon said:


> Soo cute. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Phiomega said:


> Thank you all! She is indeed very cute and the color is quite versatile...


Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Was this embroidered? It's pretty cool. Kinda want to decorate my LP too!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color! Looks great on you.


Yes, it was embroidered.  The same store that did the monograms on my 3 other LP.  Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

josieblime said:


> View attachment 3107319
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Néo Fantaisie Polka Dot


Very pretty, love the patent leather trim.


----------



## tflowers921

using her as much as I can while it's still summer!


----------



## lsq860

my second longchamp, red


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> using her as much as I can while it's still summer!



Still such a fun bag to look at! &#128512;




lsq860 said:


> my second longchamp, red



Very pretty!


----------



## ms_emkay24

First day out on this rainy day. 
My black medium Le Pliage


----------



## EGBDF

ms_emkay24 said:


> First day out on this rainy day.
> My black medium Le Pliage
> View attachment 3108826



Great bag for a rainy day!


----------



## JulesDipon

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3108364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using her as much as I can while it's still summer!




Loved this design esp the "be happy" embroidery![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ms_emkay24 said:


> First day out on this rainy day.
> My black medium Le Pliage



My love  affair with the medium Long handle started and sort of "went to a standstill" with the Planetes. Still thinking of a MLH in LP, though my vague memory is that it tends to slip off my shoulder.


----------



## ms_emkay24

frenziedhandbag said:


> My love  affair with the medium Long handle started and sort of "went to a standstill" with the Planetes. Still thinking of a MLH in LP, though my vague memory is that it tends to slip off my shoulder.




Same boat as u! But I have a lot of LH purses so my MSH LP will do as long as I don't carry very heavy items. I plan to use my MSH LP as my daily work bag and my Neo for school instead since it has a long strap.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ms_emkay24 said:


> Same boat as u! But I have a lot of LH purses so my MSH LP will do as long as I don't carry very heavy items. I plan to use my MSH LP as my daily work bag and my Neo for school instead since it has a long strap.



We are really in the same boat. All my other LPs are LLH but I am so craving for a MLH for those days when I need to carry only the minimal. FIG is it then or Miaou in Navy. I love the Neo too, very nice line.


----------



## ms_emkay24

frenziedhandbag said:


> We are really in the same boat. All my other LPs are LLH but I am so craving for a MLH for those days when I need to carry only the minimal. FIG is it then or Miaou in Navy. I love the Neo too, very nice line.




So sorry, I'm new to Longchamp, which is the FIG? I've seen the Miaou, very adorable! I chose the Neo also because I have a baby on the way  needed a crossbody nylon bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ms_emkay24 said:


> So sorry, I'm new to Longchamp, which is the FIG? I've seen the Miaou, very adorable! I chose the Neo also because I have a baby on the way  needed a crossbody nylon bag.



The FIG color is this Autumn's collection new color in the Le Pliage (LP for short) Line. It is purplish burgundy. Very pretty imo. Congrats to embarking on a new chapter in life with your new baby! I highly recommend the LP backpack, wonderful and light, fits more than it looks. I have it in Bilberry and love to use it when I am out with my child. The Neo backpack (available in two sizes) looks pretty handy too if you prefer to be hands free. It also looks roomier than the LP backpack. This season's Opera color (rich burgundy) is beautiful!


----------



## ms_emkay24

frenziedhandbag said:


> The FIG color is this Autumn's collection new color in the Le Pliage (LP for short) Line. It is purplish burgundy. Very pretty imo. Congrats to embarking on a new chapter in life with your new baby! I highly recommend the LP backpack, wonderful and light, fits more than it looks. I have it in Bilberry and love to use it when I am out with my child. The Neo backpack (available in two sizes) looks pretty handy too if you prefer to be hands free. It also looks roomier than the LP backpack. This season's Opera color (rich burgundy) is beautiful!




Thank you so much for the suggestions! I like the sound of purplish burgundy. I look forward to seeing what you purchase.


----------



## Phiomega

LP Cedar SLH accompanied me and my son at a coffee shop....


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> LP Cedar SLH accompanied me and my son at a coffee shop....
> View attachment 3109965



Great photo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> LP Cedar SLH accompanied me and my son at a coffee shop



Cedar looks like its enjoying its outing very much.The lights are lovely!


----------



## Phiomega

EGBDF said:


> Great photo!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Cedar looks like its enjoying its outing very much.The lights are lovely!



Thank you... The lights make me feel like Christmas!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Thank you... The lights make me feel like Christmas!



They do impart a festive feel and Christmas is my favourite holiday!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still LLH LP in Slate. I can't seem to stop using it. It is my favourite sort of green.


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still LLH LP in Slate. I can't seem to stop using it. It is my favourite sort of green.




Love Slate!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Love Slate!



Me too! The color is so pretty, love camou olive greens.


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Me too! The color is so pretty, love camou olive greens.




So do I. My fave shade of green too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> So do I. My fave shade of green too!



High five! &#128587;
I should probably hunt for a similar shade in my polish stash and match my nails with it!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> High five! [emoji137]
> I should probably hunt for a similar shade in my polish stash and match my nails with it!




That sounds like a great idea. Slate looks like a nice color for nails...


----------



## Phiomega

Neo MLH today... Look how the color matches my Swatch!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> That sounds like a great idea. Slate looks like a nice color for nails...



It surely will look great on nails. Pity I had another dark green polish on right now.





Phiomega said:


> Neo MLH today... Look how the color matches my Swatch!



Love the pairing! Gorgeous!


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3111934
> 
> Neo MLH today... Look how the color matches my Swatch!



They look perfect together and very cheerful!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the pairing! Gorgeous!







EGBDF said:


> They look perfect together and very cheerful!




Thank you! 

Today is a neutral-toned day... Love how my cuir camel looks against my beige-striped t-shirt and my Kate Spade shell necklace...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Today is a neutral-toned day... Love how my cuir camel looks against my beige-striped t-shirt and my Kate Spade shell necklace...



Love that shell necklace and I love the whole ensemble! The Cuir complements perfectly! &#128525;


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the pairing! Gorgeous!







EGBDF said:


> They look perfect together and very cheerful!




Thank you! 

Today is a neutral-toned day... Love how my cuir camel looks against my beige-striped t-shirt and my Kate Spade shell necklace...

View attachment 3113050


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Today is a neutral-toned day... Love how my cuir camel looks against my beige-striped t-shirt and my Kate Spade shell necklace...
> 
> View attachment 3113050


 
Love the necklace. It goes very well with your LP cuir. So pretty!


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Today is a neutral-toned day... Love how my cuir camel looks against my beige-striped t-shirt and my Kate Spade shell necklace...
> 
> View attachment 3113050



Lovely combo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Vermillion mini Cuir crossbody


----------



## PurseLoverDK

The cutest little handbag in beige


----------



## frenziedhandbag

brymatpaq said:


> The cutest little handbag in beige



Lovely and I heart that drawing in the background. So apt for Purseforum!


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Vermillion mini Cuir crossbody



Love this color and that cuir leather!



brymatpaq said:


> The cutest little handbag in beige



Yes, so cute, and the color seems like it would go with everything!


----------



## Phiomega

pbnjam said:


> Love the necklace. It goes very well with your LP cuir. So pretty!







EGBDF said:


> Lovely combo!




Thank you! Indeed got some friends compliments on my neutral combo that day!


----------



## PurseLoverDK

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely and I heart that drawing in the background. So apt for Purseforum!


Thank you!!


----------



## gattodiparigi

Phiomega said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Today is a neutral-toned day... Love how my cuir camel looks against my beige-striped t-shirt and my Kate Spade shell necklace...
> 
> View attachment 3113050



Beautiful bag, I love that color!


----------



## tinkerella

frenziedhandbag said:


> Vermillion mini Cuir crossbody




Cute !! And cool shoes !! 



brymatpaq said:


> The cutest little handbag in beige




What a great matching charm! Beige is such a pretty color but I'm always hesitant to get light colors since I'm bound to drop ketchup on it or sth.. Lol


----------



## tflowers921

brymatpaq said:


> The cutest little handbag in beige




Love your bag & the flowers are perfect! [emoji254]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Love this color and that cuir leather!






tinkerella said:


> Cute !! And



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Vermillion mini Cuir crossbody




Super cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Super cute!



Thank you and it was so roomy too. It slipped my mind to take a WIMB pic ytd but I could fit in a LC card case (works as small wallet), LV card case, key pouch, a lipgloss, an umbrella, earphones and tissues. I think it's my favourite crossbody to date as its roomy and yet so light weight! Time to rehome my other crossbodies.


----------



## PurseLoverDK

tflowers921 said:


> Love your bag & the flowers are perfect! [emoji254]


Thank you


----------



## PurseLoverDK

tinkerella said:


> Cute !! And cool shoes !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great matching charm! Beige is such a pretty color but I'm always hesitant to get light colors since I'm bound to drop ketchup on it or sth.. Lol


I was really hesitant on the light color as well, but thought I'd be brave since all my other purses are dark coloured - I say go for it!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying Mt Fuji today!


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Carrying Mt Fuji today!
> 
> View attachment 3116589



Lucky you! Great bag


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> Lucky you! Great bag




Thank you EGBDF. I wish I can go there myself!


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Carrying Mt Fuji today!
> 
> View attachment 3116589




Love Mt Fuji!


----------



## HeatherL

pbnjam said:


> Carrying Mt Fuji today!
> 
> View attachment 3116589




I absolutely LOVE this!  Too cute for words!


----------



## goldfish19

Camel LPC today [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

goldfish19 said:


> Camel LPC today [emoji4]/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Love your accessories.... So cute with camel!


----------



## Phiomega

Arizona LPC... Love how the color looks under daylight in my office!


----------



## tinkerella

goldfish19 said:


> Camel LPC today [emoji4]







Phiomega said:


> Arizona LPC... Love how the color looks under daylight in my office!




two stunning cuir in a roll [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> Camel LPC today [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3118027





Phiomega said:


> Arizona LPC... Love how the color looks under daylight in my office!
> View attachment 3118089



Love these cuirs!


----------



## hitt

goldfish19 said:


> Camel LPC today


Stop it. That little accessory is too cute. It looks like you used a bracelet to put around the handle! What a great idea!


Phiomega said:


> Arizona LPC... Love how the color looks under daylight in my office!


I am melting over both your bag and Goldfish's bag! 

Thank you for all the eye-candy.


----------



## pbnjam

LuvAllBags said:


> Love Mt Fuji!





HeatherL said:


> I absolutely LOVE this!  Too cute for words!



Thank you both! Gotta use it more before the summer is over.


----------



## pbnjam

goldfish19 said:


> Camel LPC today [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3118027


Camel is a very nice neutral. The bear is so cute too! 


Phiomega said:


> Arizona LPC... Love how the color looks under daylight in my office!
> View attachment 3118089


Just gorgeous!


----------



## goldfish19

Thanks everyone!!

I'm loving the Arizona. Makes me think it might be a more wearable orange all year round compared to paprika or poppy? 

Local store still only has grey and malabar le pliage cuirs. The rest are from spring summer (yellow, green, bubble)--- delivery is so late!


----------



## cassisberry

Touring Italy with my Au Sultan - the perfect crossbody bag when traveling abroad.


----------



## EGBDF

cassisberry said:


> View attachment 3118527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touring Italy with my Au Sultan - the perfect crossbody bag when traveling abroad.



Nice, I don't see this one often! The strap looks comfortable.


----------



## preppyboy8671

My go to weekend clutch


----------



## LuvAllBags

preppyboy8671 said:


> My go to weekend clutch
> View attachment 3118951




Love this...shoes too!


----------



## mrskb81

goldfish19 said:


> Camel LPC today [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3118027




I love this! Cute little accessory too!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cassisberry said:


> View attachment 3118527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touring Italy with my Au Sultan - the perfect crossbody bag when traveling abroad.




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Phiomega

Thank you everyone for the compliment!

Still with Arizona today --- happily making it part of a more relaxed, white-toned combo...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Phiomega said:


> Thank you everyone for the compliment!
> 
> Still with Arizona today --- happily making it part of a more relaxed, white-toned combo...
> 
> View attachment 3119304




Beautiful! Works very nicely with a casual outfit.


----------



## SonDan

J


----------



## Phiomega

goldfish19 said:


> Thanks everyone!!
> 
> I'm loving the Arizona. Makes me think it might be a more wearable orange all year round compared to paprika or poppy?
> 
> Local store still only has grey and malabar le pliage cuirs. The rest are from spring summer (yellow, green, bubble)--- delivery is so late!




Arizona is definitely a wearable orange --- it works with relax summer outfits and I can see how beautiful it is with fall colors. And a great touch of color for winter whites without looking Christmassy [emoji4]...


----------



## goldfish19

veau foulonne today. Just love pink


----------



## Phiomega

goldfish19 said:


> veau foulonne today. Just love pink




What a great pink... More like fuchsia? This is such a pick me up color...


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> veau foulonne today. Just love pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119927



Very pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Still with Arizona today --- happily making it part of a more relaxed, white-toned combo...



Lovely! I love your style. Casual and yet stylishly chic!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> veau foulonne today. Just love pink



This pink is gorgeous! Bright and cheery!


----------



## tflowers921

goldfish19 said:


> veau foulonne today. Just love pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119927




Gorgeous color! [emoji178]


----------



## LuvAllBags

goldfish19 said:


> veau foulonne today. Just love pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119927




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Mint Losange SLH  Finally have a picture of it in natural light


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Mint Losange SLH  Finally have a picture of it in natural light



It looks as good as new. Beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks as good as new. Beautiful!



Thanks so much for the Losange love


----------



## goldfish19

Phiomega said:


> What a great pink... More like fuchsia? This is such a pick me up color...




Looks more people in person, actually


----------



## goldfish19

SmokieDragon said:


> My Mint Losange SLH  Finally have a picture of it in natural light




Gorgeous jewel tone [emoji4]


----------



## xhaiza

goldfish19 said:


> veau foulonne today. Just love pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119927



I so love your bag!  It's so gorgeous!


----------



## xhaiza

josieblime said:


> View attachment 3107265
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Néo Fantaisie Polka Dot



The Longchamp that broke my heart... Such a pretty LC! I saw it in Junior Duty Free and as much as I would love to buy and take it home with me, I just couldn't as I was not traveling..  Just have to be satisfied by looking at it, hehe


----------



## brett summers

xhaiza said:


> The Longchamp that broke my heart... Such a pretty LC! I saw it in Junior Duty Free and as much as I would love to buy and take it home with me, I just couldn't as I was not traveling..  Just have to be satisfied by looking at it, hehe



I fell in love with it when I first saw it.  Unfortunately I did not buy it. When I decided I needed one I had to really search.


----------



## SmokieDragon

goldfish19 said:


> Gorgeous jewel tone [emoji4]



Thanks so much for the lovely compliment


----------



## Phiomega

Another travel with camel cuir...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Phiomega said:


> Another travel with camel cuir...
> View attachment 3120914




So pretty! Perfect travel companion!


----------



## hitt

Phiomega said:


> Another travel with camel cuir...
> View attachment 3120914



It looks so sofffttt. It's gorgeous.


----------



## SofiaC

Phiomega said:


> Arizona LPC... Love how the color looks under daylight in my office!
> View attachment 3118089


I'm drooling over Arizona.. its really growing on me... its the small size?


----------



## Phiomega

SofiaC said:


> I'm drooling over Arizona.. its really growing on me... its the small size?




Yes it is the small size -- the small size is just right for me and it packs a ton! I love the color very much... I think it is bright but quite elegant...


----------



## Phiomega

Double dose of LC: LP cedar SLH and LPC camel...



Awesome pair for my two days travel... Can you believe that the SLH can fit my overnight clothes?


----------



## herfyjo

Phiomega said:


> Double dose of LC: LP cedar SLH and LPC camel...
> View attachment 3121704
> 
> 
> Awesome pair for my two days travel... Can you believe that the SLH can fit my overnight clothes?



That Cedar is such a gorgeous color!


----------



## Phiomega

LuvAllBags said:


> So pretty! Perfect travel companion!





hitt said:


> It looks so sofffttt. It's gorgeous.



Thank you! Imagine my horrified look when I found out that I had to take a small boat coming back from a field visit today... I was afraid that sea water will ruin my cuir! Luckily it was all fine!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! Imagine my horrified look when I found out that I had to take a small boat coming back from a field visit today... I was afraid that sea water will ruin my cuir! Luckily it was all fine!



I myself have not tried this but have read about it on this forum: Bring along a foldable LP Nylon so that you can protect your more expensive bag when you need to. Something to consider in case it happens again


----------



## cheidel

Carrying leather Cuir tote!


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! Imagine my horrified look when I found out that I had to take a small boat coming back from a field visit today... I was afraid that sea water will ruin my cuir! Luckily it was all fine!



eeeeek! I'm glad it worked out ok.


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Carrying leather Cuir tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122074
> View attachment 3122075



Love this leather and the zipper pull is so fitting for a MIF bag!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Love this leather and the zipper pull is so fitting for a MIF bag!


Thank you!  Yes, the leather is lovely.  A friend went to Paris in July and brought me the two-tone silver/goldtone Eiffel key chain, I already have a goldtone one.  Love the nickel hardware on this Cuir, so the silvertone key chain works!


----------



## roshe

My medium LH beige Le Pliage.


----------



## kanchanb

brymatpaq said:


> The cutest little handbag in beige



Perfect match


----------



## tflowers921

Close enough to fall, brought my lovely back out [emoji171][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## Phiomega

cheidel said:


> Carrying leather Cuir tote!



Beautiful... I wish I can find leather cuir tote in my area! I love cuir leather...


----------



## JuicyFruit839

My small black LH Le Pliage!


----------



## JuicyFruit839

Although, just received my navy large LP long handle today....maybe that's tomorrow!


----------



## JuicyFruit839

Phiomega said:


> Another travel with camel cuir...
> View attachment 3120914




Looks great! Is that an airplane? If so, which airline , if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## cheidel

Carrying LLH black Planetes!


----------



## Phiomega

JuicyFruit839 said:


> Looks great! Is that an airplane? If so, which airline , if you don't mind me asking?



It is Singapore airline business class... I was lucky to travel for business purpose... Singapore airlines is still my favorite airline!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Carrying LLH black Planetes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123683
> View attachment 3123684




Simple beauty! This just gave me a big craving for a black neo [emoji13]


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Carrying LLH black Planetes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123683
> View attachment 3123684



Love the turtle charm!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

cheidel said:


> Carrying LLH black Planetes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123683
> View attachment 3123684


Your turtle charm is adorable


----------



## pbnjam

Just out and about with my fig LP hobo!


----------



## tinkerella

Wow haven't been here in a few days and there's so much activity going on! Love everyone's picture post! And the monkey is so cute pbnjam!!!


----------



## cheidel

Thank you!!!  Go for it!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> Simple beauty! This just gave me a big craving for a black neo [emoji13]


 


SmokieDragon said:


> Love the turtle charm!


 


FrenchBulldog said:


> Your turtle charm is adorable


----------



## tflowers921

My slate lady


----------



## lcaddict

Carrying LLH LP in bilberry. The color looks different depending on lighting, haha


----------



## LuvAllBags

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3124602
> 
> My slate lady







lcaddict said:


> Carrying LLH LP in bilberry. The color looks different depending on lighting, haha
> 
> View attachment 3124644




Both of these - gorgeous! Such good colors! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tflowers921

LuvAllBags said:


> Both of these - gorgeous! Such good colors! [emoji173]&#65039;




Aw thanks!


----------



## IFH

With my orange LP cuir today...matches wonderfully with my white and beige outfit, love her so much&#128525;&#128537;&#128536;


----------



## LuvAllBags

IFH said:


> With my orange LP cuir today...matches wonderfully with my white and beige outfit, love her so much[emoji7][emoji11][emoji8]




Beautiful! So bright and cheery! [emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## Purseloco

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3124602
> 
> My slate lady


Love your slate short handle, I have it in the long. I really enjoy using it.


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3124602
> 
> My slate lady


Love this color!


lcaddict said:


> Carrying LLH LP in bilberry. The color looks different depending on lighting, haha
> 
> View attachment 3124644


Looks so pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

IFH said:


> With my orange LP cuir today...matches wonderfully with my white and beige outfit, love her so much&#128525;&#128537;&#128536;



Gorgeous color! Matches your pen too.


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Carrying leather Cuir tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122074
> View attachment 3122075


So classy! Love that zipper pull.


cheidel said:


> Carrying LLH black Planetes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123683
> View attachment 3123684


Very cute turtle! 


tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3122869
> 
> Close enough to fall, brought my lovely back out [emoji171][emoji170][emoji171]


Love all the Fall colors.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Carrying leather Cuir tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122074
> View attachment 3122075




Very nice! love the zipper pull!


----------



## SmokieDragon

With my LP Miaou SLH this weekend


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> With my LP Miaou SLH this weekend




Very cute! I finally ordered a MSH version in both colors and hope to get it soon. Love seeing this.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Very cute! I finally ordered a MSH version in both colors and hope to get it soon. Love seeing this.



Excellent! I tried the MSH version too but I felt very clumsy with it. I have SSH but haven't wandered into MSH territory yet


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> So classy! Love that zipper pull.
> 
> Very cute turtle!
> 
> Love all the Fall colors.


 


HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! love the zipper pull!


 
Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## cheidel

Lovely 1899 Slate, her first time out!!! [emoji2]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely 1899 Slate, her first time out!!



bag twins! I just love it so much!


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> Lovely 1899 Slate, her first time out!!! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128778




I love Slate! Beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

Today, my larger LP, 2724 in New Navy!  She felt neglected because I have not carried her in a few months! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Today, my larger LP, 2724 in New Navy!  She felt neglected because I have not carried her in a few months! [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129823




Beautiful color! Is this darker than the regular navy? Nice monogramming. I still need to find a place for that.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> bag twins! I just love it so much!




Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> I love Slate! Beautiful!




Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful color! Is this darker than the regular navy? Nice monogramming. I still need to find a place for that.




Thank you!!!  The navy appears slightly darker to me.


----------



## yubonita

my Quadri


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Today, my larger LP, 2724 in New Navy!  She felt neglected because I have not carried her in a few months! [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129823



Love how you personalize yours!



yubonita said:


> my Quadri



This is such a pretty color. I've been using my Quadri this past week, so far it seems very durable!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Love how you personalize yours!
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a pretty color. I've been using my Quadri this past week, so far it seems very durable!


Thank you very much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Today, my larger LP, 2724 in New Navy!  She felt neglected



I am sure she is happy now, finally out again. Beautiful!


----------



## yubonita

EGBDF said:


> Love how you personalize yours!
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a pretty color. I've been using my Quadri this past week, so far it seems very durable!



Thank you!! it was my first longchamp  I also think is durable and it fits a lot!


----------



## LuvAllBags

yubonita said:


> my Quadri




Beautiful! I have a Clay Quadri satchel and love it. It wears so well and is so lightweight yet holds a ton.


----------



## seton

yubonita said:


> my Quadri



what a gorgeous colour 


today, I was inspired to use my RHeritage
with fou cognac wallet
arbre pouch


----------



## arabesques

seton said:


> what a gorgeous colour
> 
> 
> today, I was inspired to use my RHeritage
> with fou cognac wallet
> arbre pouch



 I love seeing this in action, and the wallet and pouch are fabulous too.  I took my taupe Roseau Heritage out for the first time this morning to museum previews... (Darnit!  I was so obsessed with the art, I forgot to take a picture of the bag...)


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> what a gorgeous colour
> 
> 
> today, I was inspired to use my RHeritage
> with fou cognac wallet
> arbre pouch



Beautiful!


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> what a gorgeous colour
> 
> 
> today, I was inspired to use my RHeritage
> with fou cognac wallet
> arbre pouch



Lovely and luxe! Great shot.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am sure she is happy now, finally out again. Beautiful!


 
Thank you!  Trying to rotate them all.  Still have not yet carried the 1899 Navy and the LM Metal black.  Will get around to it soon!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> what a gorgeous colour
> 
> 
> today, I was inspired to use my RHeritage
> with fou cognac wallet
> arbre pouch


 
All are gorgeous, love that pouch!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> what a gorgeous colour
> 
> 
> today, I was inspired to use my RHeritage
> with fou cognac wallet
> arbre pouch



Seton, that is one seriously gorgeous bag. The leather looks amazing! If you don't mind my asking, how long have you had it and how is it wearing? Love the pouch, too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> what a gorgeous colour
> 
> 
> today, I was inspired to use my RHeritage
> with fou cognac wallet
> arbre pouch




So lovely, and such a beautiful shot in the sunshine! It captures the richness of the color.


----------



## cheidel

It's black & gold Saints day on Friday's at school [emoji4][emoji458][emoji4].  Everybody wears black & gold attire.  My 1899 Fleur de Lis LP is enjoying her day so far!! [emoji2]


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> It's black & gold Saints day on Friday's at school [emoji4][emoji458][emoji4].  Everybody wears black & gold attire.  My 1899 Fleur de Lis LP is enjoying her day so far!! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131846




She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## seton

arabesques said:


> I love seeing this in action, and the wallet and pouch are fabulous too.  I took my taupe Roseau Heritage out for the first time this morning to museum previews... (Darnit!  I was so obsessed with the art, I forgot to take a picture of the bag...)





mermaid.braid said:


> Lovely and luxe! Great shot.





EGBDF said:


> Beautiful!





cheidel said:


> All are gorgeous, love that pouch!!!





LuvAllBags said:


> So lovely, and such a beautiful shot in the sunshine! It captures the richness of the color.





 all. Roseau enjoyed her day in the sun.


----------



## seton

catsinthebag said:


> Seton, that is one seriously gorgeous bag. The leather looks amazing! If you don't mind my asking, how long have you had it and how is it wearing? Love the pouch, too!



TY! 
I've had the bag for 3 months. It's wearing well but it scratches like a mofo. You look at it and it gets a scratch. I do like using the buffing cloth that comes with it tho. It works for the most part.





cheidel said:


> It's black & gold Saints day on Friday's at school [emoji4][emoji458][emoji4].  Everybody wears black & gold attire.  My 1899 Fleur de Lis LP is enjoying her day so far!! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131846




Who dat? Too cute!


----------



## catsinthebag

cheidel said:


> It's black & gold Saints day on Friday's at school [emoji4][emoji458][emoji4].  Everybody wears black & gold attire.  My 1899 Fleur de Lis LP is enjoying her day so far!! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131846



Love the embroidery and matching zipper pull/key fob. Where did you get the embroidery done?


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> TY!
> I've had the bag for 3 months. It's wearing well but *it scratches like a mofo*. You look at it and it gets a scratch. I do like using the buffing cloth that comes with it tho. It works for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who dat? Too cute!



That's what I was afraid you'd say! It will be interesting to see how the patina develops. Looks like a very hardy leather, in spite of how easily it scratches.


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> She's gorgeous!!!




Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> TY!
> I've had the bag for 3 months. It's wearing well but it scratches like a mofo. You look at it and it gets a scratch. I do like using the buffing cloth that comes with it tho. It works for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who dat? Too cute!




Thanks Seton!!!  Who Dat!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> It's black & gold Saints day on Friday's at school [emoji4][emoji458][emoji4].  Everybody wears black & gold attire.  My 1899 Fleur de Lis LP is enjoying her day so far!! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131846




Love it!!!


----------



## cheidel

catsinthebag said:


> Love the embroidery and matching zipper pull/key fob. Where did you get the embroidery done?


 
Thanks!  I got the embroidery and my 3 monogram LP done at a local Monogram Shop here in N.O.  They do amazing work, and especially for all the schools here.  If there is a store that the schools in your area use for monogramming band/cheerleader uniforms, etc. check with them.  Their price for monogram or embroidery on my LP is only $10, which is great!!!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Love it!!![/QUOTE


----------



## catsinthebag

cheidel said:


> Thanks!  I got the embroidery and my 3 monogram LP done at a local Monogram Shop here in N.O.  They do amazing work, and especially for all the schools here.  If there is a store that the schools in your area use for monogramming band/cheerleader uniforms, etc. check with them.  Their price for monogram or embroidery on my LP is only $10, which is great!!!



That's a great idea! No shortage of schools here, so there must be a monogram shop somewhere. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## arabesques

A couple of days ago, I carried my Taupe Roseau Heritage to a few museum previews and lecturesneeded to give it a go before taking it to a client meeting later this weekend.  It's a heavy bag but so luscious.  Surprisingly, despite scrapes against some walls and some hits on the subway, it arrived home without nary a scratch.  I do feel the metal feet at the bottom are less functional and more decorative, as the bottom is too soft to stay lifted off the ground, so I'm not sure how often I'll be setting it on raw flooring...

I'm a Longchamp convert.  Beautiful bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

arabesques said:


> A couple of days ago, I carried my Taupe Roseau Heritage to a few museum previews and lecturesneeded to give it a go before taking it to a client meeting later this weekend.  It's a heavy bag but so luscious.  Surprisingly, despite scrapes against some walls and some hits on the subway, it arrived home without nary a scratch.  I do feel the metal feet at the bottom are less functional and more decorative, as the bottom is too soft to stay lifted off the ground, so I'm not sure how often I'll be setting it on raw flooring...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Longchamp convert.  Beautiful bag.




Stunning! I'm a huge fan of taupe bags, and Longchamp does them best, IMO.


----------



## seton

arabesques said:


> A couple of days ago, I carried my Taupe Roseau Heritage to a few museum previews and lecturesneeded to give it a go before taking it to a client meeting later this weekend.  It's a heavy bag but so luscious.  Surprisingly, despite scrapes against some walls and some hits on the subway, it arrived home without nary a scratch.  I do feel the metal feet at the bottom are less functional and more decorative, as the bottom is too soft to stay lifted off the ground, so I'm not sure how often I'll be setting it on raw flooring...
> 
> I'm a Longchamp convert.  Beautiful bag.





photo-ed beautifully as usual. there must be something about the Rheritage bc I have bumped mine far more than any bag I ever had except for backpacks. Your taupe is dreamy.


----------



## arabesques

Thank you, Seton and LuvAllBags.  LuvAllBags, I'm adoring this taupe.  This color really does go with everything.


----------



## cheidel

catsinthebag said:


> That's a great idea! No shortage of schools here, so there must be a monogram shop somewhere. Thanks for the tip!


You're very welcome!  I hope you find one in your area.


----------



## cheidel

arabesques said:


> A couple of days ago, I carried my Taupe Roseau Heritage to a few museum previews and lecturesneeded to give it a go before taking it to a client meeting later this weekend.  It's a heavy bag but so luscious.  Surprisingly, despite scrapes against some walls and some hits on the subway, it arrived home without nary a scratch.  I do feel the metal feet at the bottom are less functional and more decorative, as the bottom is too soft to stay lifted off the ground, so I'm not sure how often I'll be setting it on raw flooring...
> 
> I'm a Longchamp convert.  Beautiful bag.


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

arabesques said:


> I'm a Longchamp convert.  Beautiful]
> 
> A very elegant color and style. Beautiful photo.


----------



## cheidel

1899 Deep Red today!


----------



## arabesques

cheidel said:


> 1899 Deep Red today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134910
> View attachment 3134911



Such a pretty keychain!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> 1899 Deep Red today!



I love Deep Red and the fleur de lis keychain takes it up a notch!


----------



## cheidel

Thank you ladies!


----------



## cheidel

It's 1899 Navy, her first time out!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> It's 1899 Navy, her first time out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135808
> View attachment 3135809



The red ribbon and macaroon on the Laduree are very striking against Navy


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> 1899 Deep Red today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134910
> View attachment 3134911







cheidel said:


> It's 1899 Navy, her first time out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135808
> View attachment 3135809




Very cute charms!


----------



## Goldenray

seton said:


> Thank you all for the lilac love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they will bring it back one day
> 
> Check out fig
> I did comparison to lilac in color comparison thread.
> 
> and speaking of laduree, nyc got in the mademoiselle key charm finally. i got mine and it's the best one yet


That's sweet!


----------



## Phiomega

Arizona today... The color looks so beautiful in this lighting...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Phiomega said:


> Arizona today... The color looks so beautiful in this lighting...
> View attachment 3136052




Love that photo!


----------



## hitt

Phiomega said:


> Arizona today... The color looks so beautiful in this lighting...
> View attachment 3136052


I said it before, I'll say it again. I forgot I was looking at a photo because my brain told the rest of my body "hug the bag". Seeing your Arizona makes me want to get the same color.


----------



## vivianliciouus

Long champ tote bag in brown


----------



## catsinthebag

Phiomega said:


> Arizona today... The color looks so beautiful in this lighting...
> View attachment 3136052



Beautiful bag!


----------



## paula3boys

cheidel said:


> It's 1899 Navy, her first time out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135808
> View attachment 3135809




Perfect together! I wish there was a store near me with those keychains


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> It's 1899 Navy, her first time out!!!



I love it and we are blue bag twins today!

At the clinic this evening and brought the Nordstrom Indigo Expandable Tote with me. A very big thank you to a special friend whom helped me purchase one before it was sold out. &#128536;


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> Arizona today... The color looks so beautiful in this lighting...
> View attachment 3136052



O how it glows! Beautiful!



frenziedhandbag said:


> I love it and we are blue bag twins today!
> 
> At the clinic this evening and brought the Nordstrom Indigo Expandable Tote with me. A very big thank you to a special friend whom helped me purchase one before it was sold out. [emoji8]



Lucky you. Adore indigo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Arizona today... The color looks so beautiful in this lighting..




Oh, a chameleon colour. So rich, vibrant and yet subtle. Reminded me of delicious pumpkin pie which I love. The most apt shade for Autumn. I'm a gray lover but I dare say your picture made me love it more than Pebble.






pbnjam said:


> Lucky you. Adore indigo!



Thank you! I'm so grateful to my friend for helping me. I was initially worried that Indigo might turn out too bright but it actually is quite subtle. Love it too!


----------



## Phiomega

LuvAllBags said:


> Love that photo!



Thank you!



hitt said:


> I said it before, I'll say it again. I forgot I was looking at a photo because my brain told the rest of my body "hug the bag". Seeing your Arizona makes me want to get the same color.



Hahaha.... I have been enjoying my Arizona very much, it is a great pop of color especially if you love neutral toned outfit! So, do you love neutral tone outfit? Or would you love neutral tone outfit if you have Arizona? 



catsinthebag said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thank you!



pbnjam said:


> O how it glows! Beautiful!



Yes it glows! People must think I am crazy when I took the pic of a handbag in a mall bathroom, but it is so beautiful!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, a chameleon colour. So rich, vibrant and yet subtle. Reminded me of delicious pumpkin pie which I love. The most apt shade for Autumn. I'm a gray lover but I dare say your picture made me love it more than Pebble.



Perfect description - rich, vibrant and subtle at the same time. Thank you...

Pebble is really beautiful -- I tried it when I bought my camel cuir. Pebble is so elegant and soft at the same time --- I dream of wearing it with pastel/flowery outfit... Alas I don't have pastel/flowery outfit! 

So, Arizona next?


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love it and we are blue bag twins today!
> 
> At the clinic this evening and brought the Nordstrom Indigo Expandable Tote with me. A very big thank you to a special friend whom helped me purchase one before it was sold out. [emoji8]




It's beautiful. Such a lovely color and it's so versatile. [emoji39] glad u got one before they sold out!!! [emoji106]


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love it and we are blue bag twins today!
> 
> At the clinic this evening and brought the Nordstrom Indigo Expandable Tote with me. A very big thank you to a special friend whom helped me purchase one before it was sold out. [emoji8]




Also love that luggage tag! [emoji39]


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> The red ribbon and macaroon on the Laduree are very striking against Navy




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> Love that photo!




Lovely and such a gorgeous pop of color. [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## cheidel

Phiomega said:


> Arizona today... The color looks so beautiful in this lighting...
> View attachment 3136052




Oops initially posted comment in wrong place. Lol. Lovely Cuir, and gorgeous pop of color!


----------



## cheidel

arabesques said:


> Such a pretty keychain!


 


pbnjam said:


> Very cute charms!




Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

paula3boys said:


> Perfect together! I wish there was a store near me with those keychains




Thank you!  I got that particular keychain on eBay!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Perfect description - rich, vibrant and subtle at the same time. Thank you...
> 
> Pebble is really beautiful -- I tried it when I bought my camel cuir. Pebble is so elegant and soft at the same time.
> 
> So, Arizona next?



I used to have an orange bag but it didn't really go well with my closet as I don't wear much nudes. I imagine Arizona working well with the navys I constantly wear now. Hmmmm,  enabler alert! 






cheidel said:


> It's beautiful. Such a lovely color and it's so versatile.glad u got one before they sold out!!!]



All thanks to my special friend. &#128525;&#128537;It really is versatile. I brought my child out on an outing today and it works so well unzipped, stored all the extra change of clothes and water brilliantly! Love the indigo colour, it's subtle but still lends a pop of colour to my gray outfit today.



cheidel said:


> Also love that luggage tag!



Thank you! It's proving to be very functional indeed.


----------



## Esquared72

Heading out tomorrow on a much needed week-long vacation with my DH. What better flight companion than my LLH in Bilberry? [emoji574]&#65039;
View attachment 3138966


----------



## tflowers921

Phiomega said:


> Arizona today... The color looks so beautiful in this lighting...
> View attachment 3136052




Congrats! You & your lovely cuir were in the round up today!


----------



## hitt

Mini wool Pinstripe was in action the other day. The strap and flap is nicely broken in  and soft. I love the strap drooping/folded down on the bag. I may not be  carrying much but that is to leave room for me to stash random paper and  receipts in it. The small size forces me to clean it out more often  than my bigger bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> week-long vacation with my DH. What better flight companion than my LLH in Bilberry?



Best travel companion ever! Enjoy your vacay!




hitt said:


> Mini wool Pinstripe was in action the other day.



Such a unique little bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Otw to dinner with a GF and using the Cuir pouch in Bilberry as a clutch tonight. It is the perfect size imo.


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Otw to dinner with a GF and using the Cuir pouch in Bilberry as a clutch tonight. It is the perfect size imo.




It does make a perfect clutch! Also love your leather bracelet! Is that BV?


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Otw to dinner with a GF and using the Cuir pouch in Bilberry as a clutch tonight. It is the perfect size imo.




Bilberry is so buttery soft. Perfect as a clutch!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Otw to dinner with a GF and using the Cuir pouch in Bilberry as a clutch tonight. It is the perfect size imo.




Loving the Whole look including the BV Touch!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> It does make a perfect clutch! Also love your leather bracelet! Is that BV?



Will post a WIMB as soon as I get home. It is amazing how this little pouch can fit. You have a keen eye, yes, BV in Byzantine. I am prey to anything purple. 







pbnjam said:


> Bilberry is so buttery soft. Perfect as a clutch!



I really enjoyed using it tonight as a clutch. So soft and yet roomy. I foresee another one!




Phiomega said:


> Loving the whole look including the BV Touch!



Thank you P! I need to go see Arizona in person, if it really does not work with my wardrobe in the form of a Cuir, maybe a pouch in it will be equally perfect.


----------



## Phiomega

tflowers921 said:


> Congrats! You & your lovely cuir were in the round up today!



Thank you! Yes --- surprised to find my Arizona in the round up ---- I always thought that the round up is for the Chanel of the world... Apparently Arizona is mesmerizing enough to deserve its mention!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! Yes --- surprised to find my Arizona in the round up.



Woohoo, congrats P! I really think LC is understated for its quality. May LC make it more to PB's round up!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo, congrats P! I really think LC is understated for its quality. May LC make it more to PB's round up!



I fully agree with this... LC is totally understated for its quality - for example, I dare say that the color saturation of cuir is as good as BV (and I am a BV fan). 

Show your beautiful pics friends and may more LC make it to the round up!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> LC is totally understated for its quality - for example, I dare say that the color saturation of cuir is as good as BV (and I am a BV fan).
> 
> Show your beautiful pics friends and may more LC make it to the round up!



Yup, cheers to more reveals and additions to our LC collection!


----------



## SofiaC

Gunmetal Cuir fm A/W 2012


----------



## catsinthebag

SofiaC said:


> Gunmetal Cuir fm A/W 2012



Beautiful bag! It looks like it's held up really well. Do you use it a lot?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Black Cuir which I bought over the weekend


----------



## Katiesmama

arabesques said:


> A couple of days ago, I carried my Taupe Roseau Heritage to a few museum previews and lecturesneeded to give it a go before taking it to a client meeting later this weekend.  It's a heavy bag but so luscious.  Surprisingly, despite scrapes against some walls and some hits on the subway, it arrived home without nary a scratch.  I do feel the metal feet at the bottom are less functional and more decorative, as the bottom is too soft to stay lifted off the ground, so I'm not sure how often I'll be setting it on raw flooring...
> 
> I just received this bag from my daughter last Friday for my 60th birthday!   A beautiful bag from a gorgeous daughter.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Heading out tomorrow on a much needed week-long vacation with my DH. What better flight companion than my LLH in Bilberry? [emoji574]&#65039;
> View attachment 3138966


Lovely!!!  I really like the 2724 style, especially the larger pocket and longer straps.  Sure wish LC would bring that style back!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Otw to dinner with a GF and using the Cuir pouch in Bilberry as a clutch tonight. It is the perfect size imo.


It's so cute, and I love your shoes!!!


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Gunmetal Cuir fm A/W 2012


Omg, I love that color, very pretty Cuir!!!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Cuir which I bought over the weekend


Beautiful, and love the Laduree!!!  Congrats on your new Cuir!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SofiaC said:


> Gunmetal Cuir fm A/W 2012



This is the type of gray that I will love this season's Pebble to be. I saw it on a lady a few days ago and the color is so pretty irl. Wish LC will bring back this color!







SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Cuir which I bought over the weekend




There is something about the black Cuir. It's got timeless appeal and I heart that Laduree charm keychain!






cheidel said:


> It's so cute, and I love your shoes!!!



Thank you! I love the Cuir line!


----------



## SofiaC

catsinthebag said:


> Beautiful bag! It looks like it's held up really well. Do you use it a lot?





cheidel said:


> Omg, I love that color, very pretty Cuir!!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> This is the type of gray that I will love this season's Pebble to be. I saw it on a lady a few days ago and the color is so pretty irl. Wish LC will bring back this color!




Thank you all for your kind words. 

Its a pre-owned fm a japanese dealer on ebay. It must hv been folded for some time in the store.  Been trying to smoothen out the wrinkles by wearing it as often as I can.  Apart fm that, everything else is perfect and even the lining inside is stain free.  Best part is I got it at a fraction of the cost of a new cuir.  

Wud luv LC to bring back burgundy and navy of the past seasons.


----------



## hitt

SofiaC said:


> Thank you all for your kind words.
> 
> Its a pre-owned fm a japanese dealer on ebay. It must hv been folded for some time in the store.  Been trying to smoothen out the wrinkles by wearing it as often as I can.  Apart fm that, everything else is perfect and even the lining inside is stain free.  Best part is I got it at a fraction of the cost of a new cuir.
> 
> Wud luv LC to bring back burgundy and navy of the past seasons.


What a great incentive to wear it more often! I didn't even realize it was pre-owned. Good job! And yes, it would be a DREAM for burgundy and navy to be back.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SofiaC said:


> Wud luv LC to bring back burgundy and navy of the past seasons.



It does not look preloved at all. Very good condition and so glad you scored one at a good price.


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Thank you all for your kind words.
> 
> Its a pre-owned fm a japanese dealer on ebay. It must hv been folded for some time in the store.  Been trying to smoothen out the wrinkles by wearing it as often as I can.  Apart fm that, everything else is perfect and even the lining inside is stain free.  Best part is I got it at a fraction of the cost of a new cuir.
> 
> Wud luv LC to bring back burgundy and navy of the past seasons.


I would love for LC to bring back the Navy Cuir too!


----------



## EGBDF

SofiaC said:


> Gunmetal Cuir fm A/W 2012





SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Cuir which I bought over the weekend



Gorgeous bags!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, and love the Laduree!!!  Congrats on your new Cuir!





frenziedhandbag said:


> There is something about the black Cuir. It's got timeless appeal and I heart that Laduree charm keychain!





EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous bags!



Thanks so much for the Cuir and Laduree love!


----------



## tinkerella

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I love seeing Cuirs on the forum! And I totally agree on the need for LC to bring navy back. Wonder why they didn't make it a classic colour..? (I also really love the turquoise from a while back... Super gorgeous!)


----------



## catsinthebag

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Cuir which I bought over the weekend



This is lovely. The black cuir has such a nice luxurious sheen. I've been thinking about a black cuir and seeing your photo has definitely put it on my list!


----------



## HesitantShopper

hitt said:


> Mini wool Pinstripe was in action the other day. The strap and flap is nicely broken in  and soft. I love the strap drooping/folded down on the bag. I may not be  carrying much but that is to leave room for me to stash random paper and  receipts in it. The small size forces me to clean it out more often  than my bigger bags.



so cute! love your little pouch too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still in my Indigo Expandable. Love it for the extra room, so useful when I need to bring along a towel and toiletries for yoga.


----------



## Phiomega

SofiaC said:


> Gunmetal Cuir fm A/W 2012




I love cuir leather --- a Nice gray -- elegant but fierce!


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still in my Indigo Expandable. Love it for the extra room, so useful when I need to bring along a towel and toiletries for yoga.




Indigo is such a great pop!


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Cuir which I bought over the weekend




Beautiful! Love the charm too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> Indigo is such a great pop!



I agree. It is nowhere as bright as I thought it to be.


----------



## catsinthebag

Ice blue today ...


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still in my Indigo Expandable. Love it for the extra room, so useful when I need to bring along a towel and toiletries for yoga.



It's like having 2 bags in 1!


----------



## SmokieDragon

catsinthebag said:


> Ice blue today ...
> 
> View attachment 3143297



What colour is your luggage tag? It matches the flap and handles perfectly! Excellent!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

catsinthebag said:


> This is lovely. The black cuir has such a nice luxurious sheen. I've been thinking about a black cuir and seeing your photo has definitely put it on my list!



Thanks and glad my photo helped! It's such a classic colour but often overlooked. Glad I finally managed to find one  




LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! Love the charm too!



Thanks so much for your lovely comments!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still in my Indigo Expandable. Love it for the extra room, so useful when I need to bring along a towel and toiletries for yoga.




Lovely, vibrant color! [emoji4]


----------



## cheidel

MSH Gunmetal today.  Have not carried her in a while, so she's happy to be out today! [emoji39]


----------



## catsinthebag

SmokieDragon said:


> What colour is your luggage tag? It matches the flap and handles perfectly! Excellent!!



Thanks! I don't know what color it is, sorry. I didn't keep my receipt. The website lists both a cognac and a natural, but the photos look exactly the same so I don't know which one I got!


----------



## cheidel

catsinthebag said:


> Ice blue today ...
> 
> View attachment 3143297


 
Very pretty, and I love the LC luggage tag with it!!!


----------



## Esquared72

My new Le Foulonne handbag 
View attachment 3144049


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> My new Le Foulonne handbag
> View attachment 3144049




Gorgeous! Beautiful, smooshy leather!


----------



## LuvAllBags

eehlers said:


> My new Le Foulonne handbag
> View attachment 3144049




Pretty! Love all Le Foulonne bags!


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> MSH Gunmetal today.  Have not carried her in a while, so she's happy to be out today! [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143947
> View attachment 3143948




My fave LP color!


----------



## legalbeagle

I don't know what it's called though. [emoji16]


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> MSH Gunmetal today.  Have not carried her in a while, so she's happy to be out today! [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143947
> View attachment 3143948




Cute charm. Looks great with gunmetal!


----------



## Precious Happy

legalbeagle said:


> View attachment 3144345
> 
> 
> I don't know what it's called though. [emoji16]



Oh my gosh this is insanely gorgeous!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## tflowers921

legalbeagle said:


> View attachment 3144345
> 
> 
> I don't know what it's called though. [emoji16]




The Apache! It's gorgeous


----------



## SmokieDragon

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks! I don't know what color it is, sorry. I didn't keep my receipt. The website lists both a cognac and a natural, but the photos look exactly the same so I don't know which one I got!



It's ok. The one way I can be sure is to do a colour test at an LC boutique! My next mini mission at LC


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> MSH Gunmetal today.  Have not carried her in a while, so she's happy to be out today! [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143947
> View attachment 3143948



Love the charm!


----------



## SmokieDragon

eehlers said:


> My new Le Foulonne handbag
> View attachment 3144049



I've been wanting this bag but I can't find it at any of the LC boutiques in my country. Seeing your picture of it makes me long for it. Glad to see it looks wonderfully luscious in your picture. So much prettier and classier than the picture on the LC website which does not do this bag any justice at all


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> My fave LP color!


 


pbnjam said:


> Cute charm. Looks great with gunmetal!


 


SmokieDragon said:


> Love the charm!


----------



## legalbeagle

ah yeah the Apache.. 
thanks. I think it's gorgeous too.. :greengrin:


----------



## SofiaC

Bilberry Cuir enjoyin d ride


----------



## cheidel

Cuir tote!! Luv this bag! [emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

legalbeagle said:


> View attachment 3144345
> 
> 
> I don't know what it's called though. [emoji16]



Is that ever pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SofiaC said:


> Bilberry Cuir enjoyin d ride



Looks so soft! great fob too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Cuir tote!! Luv this bag! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145743
> View attachment 3145745



very nice! another great fob. Love the pouch.


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Bilberry Cuir enjoyin d ride


Gorgeous, love the bilberry!


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! another great fob. Love the pouch.


Thank you!  She has a nice glow after I used the Appleguard Conditioner, and buffed with a dry cloth.  After, I sprayed her down with Appleguard Rain & Stain Repellent.


----------



## cheidel

legalbeagle said:


> View attachment 3144345
> 
> 
> I don't know what it's called though. [emoji16]


The Apache!  So cute....enjoy!!!


----------



## Esquared72

SmokieDragon said:


> I've been wanting this bag but I can't find it at any of the LC boutiques in my country. Seeing your picture of it makes me long for it. Glad to see it looks wonderfully luscious in your picture. So much prettier and classier than the picture on the LC website which does not do this bag any justice at all




Thank you! It really is a stunning bag in real life. Think it's going to be a perfect everyday bag.


----------



## Esquared72

Still with Le Foulonne
View attachment 3147758


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> Still with Le Foulonne
> View attachment 3147758




 I want!


----------



## donnaoh

eehlers said:


> Still with Le Foulonne
> View attachment 3147758


I saw your reveal...such a gorgeous bag! Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Still with Le Foulonne
> View attachment 3147758


...And still Le gorgeous!!!


----------



## Esquared72

cheidel said:


> ...And still Le gorgeous!!!




Ha! Your comment makes me wish TPF had a "Like" button! [emoji6][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Esquared72

pbnjam said:


> I want!







donnaoh said:


> I saw your reveal...such a gorgeous bag! Enjoy!




Thank you! [emoji2]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> MSH Gunmetal today.  Have not carried her in a while, so she's happy to be out today



I love it's sheen and so glad the MSH is working out well for you.






eehlers said:


> My new Le Foulonne handbag



Oh, this is glorious! The leather looks so smooshy and rich at the same time. I am so tempted to get a Le Foulonne tote now. 






legalbeagle said:


> I don't know what it's called though.



Art on a bag! Very nice!



SofiaC said:


> Bilberry Cuir enjoyin d ride



Envious! Each time I see the Bilberry Cuir, I regret letting one slip through my fingers. I can only marvel at yours and eehlers' through PF. 






cheidel said:


> Cuir tote!! Luv this bag!



It deserves all of your love! Amazing bag!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love it's sheen and so glad the MSH is working out well for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this is glorious! The leather looks so smooshy and rich at the same time. I am so tempted to get a Le Foulonne tote now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art on a bag! Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Envious! Each time I see the Bilberry Cuir, I regret letting one slip through my fingers. I can only marvel at yours and eehlers' through PF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It deserves all of your love! Amazing bag!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Aliceowen

My beloved le pliage cuir large in camel. 
She holds everything that i need for sure. Also super light!! I carry her everyday with my 1 yr old toddler.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Aliceowen said:


> My beloved le pliage cuir large in camel.
> She holds everything that i need for sure. Also super light!! I carry her everyday with my 1 yr old toddler.



Oh, I love how rich she looks. Your pic makes me want to hug her. She looks so soft!


----------



## Esquared72

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, this is glorious! The leather looks so smooshy and rich at the same time. I am so tempted to get a Le Foulonne tote now.




I highly recommend it! The Le Foulonne leather is just amazing....so happy I bought this bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> I highly recommend it! The Le Foulonne leather is just amazing....so happy I bought this bag!



oh.... you are enabling me. I have the mini SH Foulonne tote and I agree about the leather. It's amazing no doubt.


----------



## EGBDF

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3149123
> 
> My beloved le pliage cuir large in camel.
> She holds everything that i need for sure. Also super light!! I carry her everyday with my 1 yr old toddler.



Love this one!


----------



## Esquared72

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3149123
> 
> My beloved le pliage cuir large in camel.
> She holds everything that i need for sure. Also super light!! I carry her everyday with my 1 yr old toddler.




Twins! One of my favorite Longchamps. The leather is like butter.


----------



## cheidel

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3149123
> 
> My beloved le pliage cuir large in camel.
> She holds everything that i need for sure. Also super light!! I carry her everyday with my 1 yr old toddler.


Your camel is lovely, and I love the leather!  I have the same bag in black, beautiful leather tote!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

SofiaC said:


> Gunmetal Cuir fm A/W 2012



GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3149123
> 
> My beloved le pliage cuir large in camel.
> She holds everything that i need for sure. Also super light!! I carry her everyday with my 1 yr old toddler.




This is so pretty.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> My new Le Foulonne handbag



Goodness, I went browsing LC and is smitten with the dark raisin colour!

May I ask whether the short straps fit on your shoulder? or they are solely for hand carry? Is the long strap comfortable and I assume it is also non adjustable? My apologies for so many questions. The Singapore boutique says this bag is delayed and that they do not know whether it will eventually land on our shores.


----------



## Esquared72

frenziedhandbag said:


> Goodness, I went browsing LC and is smitten with the dark raisin colour!
> 
> May I ask whether the short straps fit on your shoulder? or they are solely for hand carry? Is the long strap comfortable and I assume it is also non adjustable? My apologies for so many questions. The Singapore boutique says this bag is delayed and that they do not know whether it will eventually land on our shores.




Hi - yes, the short handles do fit on my shoulder and the long strap is not adjustable. I did a reveal thread which has some more pictures. Looks really pretty in Raisin!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Hi - yes, the short handles do fit on my shoulder and the long strap is not adjustable. I did a reveal thread which has some more pictures. Looks really pretty in Raisin!



Woohoo to the short handles being able to fit on the shoulder. I must have missed your reveal. I'll go search for it now. Many thanks!


----------



## Phiomega

This is a reveal and what I carried on my domestic travel today... A black small LP Neo...




I like my small LP very much --- a lot of you know I owned two LP cuirs --- but sometimes I need a worry-free bag because I travel quite a lot! Something that is water resistant, stain resistant, but light... So here is black Neo!


----------



## catsinthebag

Phiomega said:


> This is a reveal and what I carried on my domestic travel today... A black small LP Neo...
> 
> View attachment 3150259
> 
> 
> I like my small LP very much --- a lot of you know I owned two LP cuirs --- but sometimes I need a worry-free bag because I travel quite a lot! Something that is water resistant, stain resistant, but light... So here is black Neo!



Congrats! I am twins with you on this bag.  Got it for similar reasons -- last winter when the weather was unendingly terrible and I didn't have any other bag I could carry outside without fear. It's a good one!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> This is a reveal and what I carried on my domestic travel today... A black small LP Neo...
> 
> View attachment 3150259
> 
> 
> I like my small LP very much --- a lot of you know I owned two LP cuirs --- but sometimes I need a worry-free bag because I travel quite a lot! Something that is water resistant, stain resistant, but light... So here is black Neo!



Congrats!!!! We are bag twins on this one  I still remember when I took a picture of my Small Black Neo when I first got it and you were one of those you commented. So glad that we both have one each now


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Black LP Heritage Neon today


----------



## Precious Happy

SmokieDragon said:


> My Black LP Heritage Neon today



So beautiful! Love the colors &#128525;


----------



## seton

Phiomega said:


> This is a reveal and what I carried on my domestic travel today... A black small LP Neo...
> 
> View attachment 3150259
> 
> 
> I like my small LP very much --- a lot of you know I owned two LP cuirs --- but sometimes I need a worry-free bag because I travel quite a lot! Something that is water resistant, stain resistant, but light... So here is black Neo!



such a versatile bag! 




SmokieDragon said:


> My Black LP Heritage Neon today



SD, this is a wow! gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> sometimes I need a worry-free bag because I travel quite a lot! Something that is water resistant, stain resistant, but light... So here is black Neo!




Yay to the most practical and yet stylish looking travel bag. I second all that you said and I love my Neos for the same reason. Congrats on your first Neo, it needs siblings!






SmokieDragon said:


> My Black LP Heritage Neon today



Each time I see this bag, I feel like I want to hold it and dance a little dance. It looks so chic!


----------



## euniqueD

Phiomega said:


> This is a reveal and what I carried on my domestic travel today... A black small LP Neo...
> 
> View attachment 3150259
> 
> 
> I like my small LP very much --- a lot of you know I owned two LP cuirs --- but sometimes I need a worry-free bag because I travel quite a lot! Something that is water resistant, stain resistant, but light... So here is black Neo!




Twins! bought this bag this year and loved it so much I got one for mum too! So versatile - glad there are so many other black Neo lovers


----------



## cheidel

Cuir (cherry-medium) her first time out today!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Cuir (cherry-medium) her first time out today!!!



Congrats on a fabulous debut!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Precious Happy said:


> So beautiful! Love the colors &#128525;





seton said:


> SD, this is a wow! gorgeous!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Each time I see this bag, I feel like I want to hold it and dance a little dance. It looks so chic!



Thanks so much for the Heritage Neon love!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> My Black LP Heritage Neon today




Simply stunning!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

Phiomega said:


> This is a reveal and what I carried on my domestic travel today... A black small LP Neo...
> 
> View attachment 3150259
> 
> 
> I like my small LP very much --- a lot of you know I owned two LP cuirs --- but sometimes I need a worry-free bag because I travel quite a lot! Something that is water resistant, stain resistant, but light... So here is black Neo!




Great travel bag, enjoy and safe travels!


----------



## pbnjam

I'm being touristy today. Saw a red booth and wanted to take a pic with it.


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Cuir (cherry-medium) her first time out today!!!




So pretty! Just love this red and the colorful insides.


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> I'm being touristy today. Saw a red booth and wanted to take a pic with it.
> 
> View attachment 3151516



What a cute picture!
And I love the color of your SOL.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Cuir (cherry-medium) her first time out today!!!



Why, Hello Gorgeous! How are you liking the size thus far?




pbnjam said:


> I'm being touristy today. Saw a red booth and wanted to take a pic



Love your LE!


----------



## Phiomega

cheidel said:


> Cuir (cherry-medium) her first time out today!!!




Oh what a blaze of color! I love cuir for how they do the color treatment... And --- I am always curious: what outfit did you wear it with?


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> I'm being touristy today. Saw a red booth and wanted to take a pic with it.
> 
> View attachment 3151516


Love your Eiffel....and the red booth!!!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> So pretty! Just love this red and the colorful insides.


 





frenziedhandbag said:


> Why, Hello Gorgeous! How are you liking the size thus far?
> 
> Oh, the size is perfect.  I thought it would be too small, but it's not, and if I use a smaller orgainzer inside I would have even more room to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phiomega said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what a blaze of color! I love cuir for how they do the color treatment... And --- I am always curious: what outfit did you wear it with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Very casual outfit with her today, jeans, white tee, and red leather Cole Haan sneakers!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Oh what a blaze of color! I love cuir for how they do the color treatment... And --- I am always curious: what outfit did you wear it with?



PM, you need it. Cheidel and I can both attest that it is the right red, subtle and vibrant but not loud. It will go well with business outfits as well as casual. It is a true blue based red, not a chilli red. I foresee it going well with your neutrals and with navy too. Get one and be bag sisters with us. &#128521;







cheidel said:


> Oh, the size is perfect.  I thought it would be too small, but it's not, and if I use a smaller orgainzer inside I would have even more room to spare.



Perfect! I found the same for mine, if I use a smaller organiser, then I have more wiggle room.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> PM, you need it. Cheidel and I can both attest that it is the right red, subtle and vibrant but not loud. It will go well with business outfits as well as casual. It is a true blue based red, not a chilli red. I foresee it going well with your neutrals and with navy too. Get one and be bag sisters with us. &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect! I found the same for mine, if I use a smaller organiser, then I have more wiggle room.


----------



## pbnjam

It looks like my monkey is sitting on Eiffel Tower.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Simply stunning!!!  Enjoy!



Thanks so much!


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> What a cute picture!
> 
> And I love the color of your SOL.




Thanks! It's my first SOL. Too hard to choose from all the colors. 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Love your LE!



Thank you FH. 



cheidel said:


> Love your Eiffel....and the red booth!!!




I'm carrying my Eiffel today. I hope to visit England some day.


----------



## _purseaddict_

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3152357
> 
> 
> It looks like my monkey is sitting on Eiffel Tower.




Lol [emoji12] you are right!


----------



## Aliceowen

Another sunshine california weather!!
I brought le priage neo small red for the first time!
She's so cute and worry free!! Also very poppy at the same time. Love!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3152357
> 
> 
> It looks like my monkey is sitting on Eiffel Tower.




Very cute bag charm!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

After being sick for an entire week, I finally feel well enough to bring my child to the cinema nearby to watch PAN and for a meal of sushi (our fav)! 
*bag charm from xunnux (Etsy) whom had since closed shop


----------



## pbnjam

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3152556
> 
> Another sunshine california weather!!
> I brought le priage neo small red for the first time!
> She's so cute and worry free!! Also very poppy at the same time. Love!



Twins! It is a really cute bag. 



frenziedhandbag said:


> After being sick for an entire week, I finally feel well enough to bring my child to the cinema nearby to watch PAN and for a meal of sushi (our fav)!
> *bag charm from xunnux (Etsy) whom had since closed shop



Glad you're getting better. That's a really cute charm! Also I think we're carrying the same bag today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Glad you're getting better. That's a really cute charm! Also I think we're carrying the same bag today.



Thank you. I still feel a bit light headed and weak in the legs but its the weekend and the cinema is just 30 minutes away. It feels good to be outside for a bit. Yay to being bag twins. I love Hydreaga!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> It looks like my monkey is sitting on Eiffel Tower.



So cute! I'm tempted to order something from Leather Prince too.



Aliceowen said:


> Another sunshine california weather
> She's so cute and worry free!



Love the pop of sunshine and I agree about the size. so cute!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3152357
> 
> 
> It looks like my monkey is sitting on Eiffel Tower.


Beautiful Eiffel, lovely color, and cute monkey.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> So cute! I'm tempted to order something from Leather Prince too.


Thank you FH! I like his charms because they feel sturdy and don't have so much hardware. I bought a handmade charm on Ig before and while it is still very cute, the leather felt very thin and a bit flimsy. Although the price is a bit steep, I figure it isn't pricier than the other charms I have. I bought 2 more recently too.  


cheidel said:


> Beautiful Eiffel, lovely color, and cute monkey.


Thank you Cheidel!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> I bought 2 more recently too.



Oh, your review of his charms are very helpful! Thank you so much. I had been hesitant to order as I am unsure of the quality but you had made me at ease. Looking forward to seeing your new additions!


----------



## pbnjam

Inspired by Cheidel's medium LP cuir to pull this out today. This one is the small size. Plus it's National Handbag Day, which only us bag lovers can appreciate.


----------



## pbnjam

_purseaddict_ said:


> Lol [emoji12] you are right!







BV_LC_poodle said:


> Very cute bag charm!




Thank you ladies! [emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> After being sick for an entire week, I finally feel well enough to bring my child to the cinema nearby to watch PAN and for a meal of sushi (our fav)!
> *bag charm from xunnux (Etsy) whom had since closed shop



Yay!!! Glad to hear you are feeling better! Lovely bag and heart the charm!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Inspired by Cheidel's medium LP cuir to pull this out today. This one is the small size. Plus it's National Handbag Day, which only us bag lovers can appreciate.



Yay to National Handbag Day!



SmokieDragon said:


> Yay!!! Glad to hear you are feeling better! Lovely bag and heart the charm!



Thank you SD! The charm is mighty small but still quite cute.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Medium Neo in Bilberry today. Love how comfy the crossbody strap is. Doesn't cut into my shoulder. Carries the same load as my LLH LP.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium Neo in Bilberry today. Love how comfy the crossbody strap is. Doesn't cut into my shoulder. Carries the same load as my LLH LP.


 
Love this color and cute charm! Someday I have to get a bag in bilberry.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Love this color and cute charm! Someday I have to get a bag in bilberry.



thank you! I love purple and thus got it. I was slightly apprehensive about pairing it as it was not as dark but it does go well with black, white and pink.


----------



## donnaoh

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3153126
> 
> 
> Inspired by Cheidel's medium LP cuir to pull this out today. This one is the small size. Plus it's National Handbag Day, which only us bag lovers can appreciate.


Gorgeous! I have the same but in Medium...


----------



## Phiomega

Very cute! I also see a pair of cute sneakers that matches bilberry peeking at the bottom [emoji12][emoji4][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Very cute! I also see a pair of cute sneakers that matches bilberry peeking at the bottom



Heee... thank you PM! The sneakers match the Slate better as it is a tropical print. I was lazy to get another pair of Berry toned sneakers out of the cupboard. Thanks for pardoning my fashion disaster. &#128517;


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3153126
> 
> 
> Inspired by Cheidel's medium LP cuir to pull this out today. This one is the small size. Plus it's National Handbag Day, which only us bag lovers can appreciate.


She's so cute, very pretty!  Ms Cherry's little sister!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> After being sick for an entire week, I finally feel well enough to bring my child to the cinema nearby to watch PAN and for a meal of sushi (our fav)!
> *bag charm from xunnux (Etsy) whom had since closed shop


Oh so lovely, and very cute charm!  Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## cheidel

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3152556
> 
> Another sunshine california weather!!
> I brought le priage neo small red for the first time!
> She's so cute and worry free!! Also very poppy at the same time. Love!


Very pretty, she looks happy!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Oh so lovely, and very cute charm!  Glad you are feeling better!



Thank you C! The charm is quite small but serves its purpose.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

One of my favourites. Mini SH in Fir. I am so tempted to get this season's Cedar in a MLH or LLH because a good green is so hard to come by... plus the tan lining in Cedar is calling out to me!


----------



## tinkerella

frenziedhandbag said:


> One of my favourites. Mini SH in Fir. I am so tempted to get this season's Cedar in a MLH or LLH because a good green is so hard to come by... plus the tan lining in Cedar is calling out to me!




What a beautiful green fir is! 
You should get cedar I think it's gorgeous and you'll have two sizes in different shades of green to suit your needs.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> What a beautiful green fir is!
> You should get cedar I think it's gorgeous and you'll have two sizes in different shades of green to suit your needs.



Thank you Tinkerella! I really do love it very much. You've set me wanting Cedar even more cos I don't have an LH LP in dark hunter green just yet.


----------



## tinkerella

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you Tinkerella! I really do love it very much. You've set me wanting Cedar even more cos I don't have an LH LP in dark hunter green just yet.



Spotted the Cedar LLH selling at $155 on reebonz.  Looking forward to your pic when you finally get your hands on it!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> One of my favourites. Mini SH in Fir. I am so tempted to get this season's Cedar in a MLH or LLH because a good green is so hard to come by... plus the tan lining in Cedar is calling out to me!


 
Such a very pretty shade of green!  Enjoy!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> One of my favourites. Mini SH in Fir. I am so tempted to get this season's Cedar in a MLH or LLH because a good green is so hard to come by... plus the tan lining in Cedar is calling out to me!




She is very cute.


----------



## HeatherL

frenziedhandbag said:


> One of my favourites. Mini SH in Fir. I am so tempted to get this season's Cedar in a MLH or LLH because a good green is so hard to come by... plus the tan lining in Cedar is calling out to me!




Pics of the mini SH always make me smile!  Too cute & nice color too!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> One of my favourites. Mini SH in Fir. I am so tempted to get this season's Cedar in a MLH or LLH because a good green is so hard to come by... plus the tan lining in Cedar is calling out to me!




Mini is so cute. I am tempted to get a mini -- curious: what do you use the mini for?

Cedar is a good green indeed --- the tan lining makes it looks more elegant!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> Spotted the Cedar LLH selling at $155 on reebonz. Looking forward to your pic when you finally get your hands on it!



I saw and I'm torn. Eyeing a custom size 3 at the same time. &#128552;





cheidel said:


> Such a very pretty shade of green!  Enjoy!



Thank you. Truly one of my favourites. I was so happy to bring it out last night.






pbnjam said:


> She is very cute.



She really is. Cute but packs a punch!




HeatherL said:


> Pics of the mini SH always make me smile!  Too cute & nice color too!



Each time I see it, it makes me smile too. Simply adorable. Thank you!





Phiomega said:


> Mini is so cute. I am tempted to get a mini -- curious: what do you use the mini for?Cedar is a good green indeed --- the tan lining makes it looks more elegant!



You need it! It is another one of my most used LC. I use it to run errands in the morning, dinners with girlfriends, as a bag in bag within my LLH LP or as a catch all when I travel. It looks small but it is mighty in terms of functionality, plus the small size means you can get away with any color you fancy as it is not obtrusive. I have been able to house a 600ml water bottle, a thin cardigan, a change of clothes for my child, wet wipes, umbrella and all my essentials in this small powerhouse of a bag. This bag is being used nearly everyday but it looks as good as day one when I bought it in Hong Kong. A fond memory of my short getaway with DH.


----------



## Phiomega

My Neo with my mother in law's LP SLH ---
What is this color? I bought her and my mom SLH few months ago, hers is this color and my mom's is red garance... I am happy that she used it!


----------



## SofiaC

HandbagDiva354 said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrskb81

Phiomega said:


> My Neo with my mother in law's LP SLH ---
> What is this color? I bought her and my mom SLH few months ago, hers is this color and my mom's is red garance... I am happy that she used it!
> 
> View attachment 3155507




It looks like Tan. I love it! So nice of you to do that for your "moms"!


----------



## cheidel

Still carrying Ms Cherry!!!!!


----------



## lvlouis

frenziedhandbag said:


> After being sick for an entire week, I finally feel well enough to bring my child to the cinema nearby to watch PAN and for a meal of sushi (our fav)!
> *bag charm from xunnux (Etsy) whom had since closed shop




Love this!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My Neo with my mother in law's LP SLH ---
> What is this color? ]



So sweet of you and I am glad that your mother in law is using it. I got for my mum the Mocha small Cuir and she adores it as well. Next up is the small Opera Neo. I am glad she loves LC as much as I do.



cheidel said:


> Still carrying Ms Cherry!!!!!



So pretty! Makes me want to take mine out to use it!



lvlouis said:


> Love this!!!



Thanks for the love!


----------



## klatte

frenziedhandbag said:


> One of my favourites. Mini SH in Fir. I am so tempted to get this season's Cedar in a MLH or LLH because a good green is so hard to come by... plus the tan lining in Cedar is calling out to me!



Love it! Yes, good green is hard to come by! I've seen the Cedar IRL I think it's a very versatile green! It's on my wishlist too 



Phiomega said:


> My Neo with my mother in law's LP SLH ---
> What is this color? I bought her and my mom SLH few months ago, hers is this color and my mom's is red garance... I am happy that she used it!
> 
> View attachment 3155507



So pretty! From here it looks like tan or slate 



cheidel said:


> Still carrying Ms Cherry!!!!!




Very luscious colour!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> So sweet of you and I am glad that your mother in law is using it. I got for my mum the Mocha small Cuir and she adores it as well. Next up is the small Opera Neo. I am glad she loves LC as much as I do.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty! Makes me want to take mine out to use it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the love!


 


klatte said:


> Love it! Yes, good green is hard to come by! I've seen the Cedar IRL I think it's a very versatile green! It's on my wishlist too
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty! From here it looks like tan or slate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very luscious colour!




Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Using my LP Indigo SSH today. 

Looks darker here...



...and seems a different shade here!


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my LP Indigo SSH today.
> 
> Looks darker here...
> View attachment 3156822
> 
> 
> ...and seems a different shade here!
> View attachment 3156825



I love this shade of blue!


----------



## MMaiko

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my LP Indigo SSH today.
> 
> Looks darker here...
> View attachment 3156822
> 
> 
> ...and seems a different shade here!
> View attachment 3156825



What a gorgeous color!  I think I need to look into adding this.


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> I love this shade of blue!





MMaiko said:


> What a gorgeous color!  I think I need to look into adding this.



Thanks so much for the Indigo love!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my LP Indigo SSH today.
> 
> Looks darker here...
> View attachment 3156822
> 
> 
> ...and seems a different shade here!
> View attachment 3156825



Great blue!


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my LP Indigo SSH today.
> 
> Looks darker here...
> View attachment 3156822
> 
> 
> ...and seems a different shade here!
> View attachment 3156825




Love indigo! Bag is so cute. I wish I used mine more.


----------



## SmokieDragon

HesitantShopper said:


> Great blue!





pbnjam said:


> Love indigo! Bag is so cute. I wish I used mine more.



Thanks so much! I wish I had more Indigo bags! Should have seen the light sooner.


----------



## WestingerMom

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! I wish I had more Indigo bags! Should have seen the light sooner.


Almost got one this color this summer.  Now I'm wishing I did. It's blue...tiful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> Still carrying Ms Cherry!!!!!




How are you liking the medium size?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my LP Indigo SSH today.
> Looks darker here.....and seems a different shade here!]



It's gorgeous! One of those chameleon shades that looks different under different lighting.


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> How are you liking the medium size?


The medium is very spacious, and my extra large organizer fits perfect!  I really like the medium, and hope to purchase the large in black in the future to use for travel.


----------



## SmokieDragon

WestingerMom said:


> Almost got one this color this summer.  Now I'm wishing I did. It's blue...tiful!



Thanks so much! I like the word you've coined cos it sure is "blue-tiful" 



frenziedhandbag said:


> It's gorgeous! One of those chameleon  shades that looks different under different lighting.



Thanks so much! It's a very versatile colour


----------



## Esquared72

Bilberry Cuir
View attachment 3160007


----------



## SmokieDragon

eehlers said:


> Bilberry Cuir
> View attachment 3160007



Simply lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Bilberry Cuir]



I'm beyond words as to how I feel about this beauty. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Esquared72

SmokieDragon said:


> Simply lovely!







frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm beyond words as to how I feel about this beauty. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you both! Love this bag. I just switched into an RM backpack purse to run some errands today, but I'll be back to this one in no time.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Thank you both! Love this bag. I just switched into an RM backpack purse to run some errands today, but I'll be back to this one in no time.



It is a staple! RM backpack sounds so cute! I love my backpacks!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my LP Indigo SSH today.
> 
> Looks darker here...
> View attachment 3156822
> 
> 
> ...and seems a different shade here!
> View attachment 3156825


Cute!  Such a pretty color!


----------



## _purseaddict_

eehlers said:


> Bilberry Cuir
> View attachment 3160007




I need a bag like this! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## SmokieDragon

Using my Navy LP Miaou SLH today


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my Navy LP Miaou SLH today




Such a cutie!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my Navy LP Miaou SLH today



Such a cute kitty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my Navy LP Miaou SLH today



you know I love this!


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my Navy LP Miaou SLH today


 
Love!


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Such a cutie!





HesitantShopper said:


> Such a cute kitty!





frenziedhandbag said:


> you know I love this!





pbnjam said:


> Love!



Thanks so much for the Miaou love!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my Navy LP Miaou SLH today




Too cute.


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my Navy LP Miaou SLH today




Very cute.  Enjoy!


----------



## sr1856

eehlers said:


> Bilberry Cuir
> View attachment 3160007



very pretty and luxurious.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Banishing the blues with this Neo Fantasie Clutch! I am so glad I got this. So spacious and light to carry.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Banishing the blues with this Neo Fantasie Clutch! I am so glad I got this. So spacious and light to carry.



Pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Pretty!



thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Banishing the blues with this Neo Fantasie Clutch! I am so glad I got this. So spacious and light to carry.




Love the colors!


----------



## pbnjam

More Miaou today! Carrying the pink malabar one  .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> More Miaou today! Carrying the pink malabar one]



Miaou looks so cheeky here!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Love the colors!



thank you! me too.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Too cute.





cheidel said:


> Very cute.  Enjoy!



Thanks so much! Always love to carry this bag


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Banishing the blues with this Neo Fantasie Clutch! I am so glad I got this. So spacious and light to carry.



Lovely!


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> More Miaou today! Carrying the pink malabar one  .
> 
> View attachment 3162846



Pink Miaou looks naughty here!


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Banishing the blues with this Neo Fantasie Clutch! I am so glad I got this. So spacious and light to carry.




I love this print.


----------



## pbnjam

Finally pull this out. Really need to use my bags instead of hoarding. [emoji28]


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Finally pull this out. Really need to use my bags instead of hoarding. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3163992



Lovely Roseau Croco!


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely Roseau Croco!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Finally pull this out. Really need to use my bags instead of hoarding. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3163992



 You've reminded me to pull out some LCs I haven't carried in nearly a year.  Lovely Roseau Croco! Nice touch with the horse charm


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Finally pull this out. Really need to use my bags instead of hoarding.



This bag is so pretty and that horse charm is lovely too! nice charm!


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> You've reminded me to pull out some LCs I haven't carried in nearly a year.  Lovely Roseau Croco! Nice touch with the horse charm


 Thank you! Roseau croco bags are so elegant, fairly easy to get stuff in and out without undoing the toggle, lightweight, and feels durable. I love it. 


frenziedhandbag said:


> This bag is so pretty and that horse charm is lovely too! nice charm!


 Thanks! I'm addicted to bag charms. :shame:


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Finally pull this out. Really need to use my bags instead of hoarding. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3163992




Very lovely bag!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Banishing the blues with this Neo Fantasie Clutch! I am so glad I got this. So spacious and light to carry.




Love it, enjoy!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love it, enjoy!!!



thank you! &#128536;


----------



## yqian

Hi! Not sure where to post. But does anyone know what is this model? Thank you !


----------



## Phiomega

LC SLH in cedar to carry my song books and BV Ebano Olimpia as the dress-up companion to church....

Is it only me or indeed LC and BV are the right combo? I know there are some other LC BV fans here!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Phiomega said:


> LC SLH in cedar to carry my song books and BV Ebano Olimpia as the dress-up companion to church....
> 
> Is it only me or indeed LC and BV are the right combo? I know there are some other LC BV fans here!
> 
> View attachment 3167871




Great bags! I must have cedar!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> LC SLH in cedar to carry my song books and BV Ebano Olimpia as the dress-up companion to church....
> 
> Is it only me or indeed LC and BV are the right combo? I know there are some other LC BV fans here!
> 
> View attachment 3167871


 
Gorgeous combo!


----------



## Phiomega

MahoganyQT said:


> Great bags! I must have cedar!!!



Yes! Cedar is a great 'neutral' too... Been using it with so many combination of outfit and it works!



pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous combo!



Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Carrying my Medium Mocha Cuir today


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> LC SLH in cedar to carry my song books and BV Ebano Olimpia as the dress-up companion to church....
> 
> Is it only me or indeed LC and BV are the right combo? I know there are some other LC BV fans here!
> 
> View attachment 3167871



Gorgeous combo!



SmokieDragon said:


> Carrying my Medium Mocha Cuir today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171655



Love that cuir leather-mocha looks so similar to taupe!


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Love that cuir leather-mocha looks so similar to taupe!



Thanks! Never realised the similarity


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> Carrying my Medium Mocha Cuir today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171655




Beautiful color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SmokieDragon said:


> Carrying my Medium Mocha Cuir today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171655



Yummy color and adorable fob!


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful color!





HesitantShopper said:


> Yummy color and adorable fob!



Thanks so much! The fob is from Furla


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> LC SLH in cedar to carry my song books and BV Ebano Olimpia as the dress-up companion to church....
> 
> Is it only me or indeed LC and BV are the right combo? I know there are some other LC BV fans here!]



Lovely Cedar! I'm contemplating something in it.  I fully agree that LC and BV go well together. I am at a Kid's Birthday party today and have my Bilberry backpack as I know I won't have anywhere to place my bag. For my essentials, I have them in the BV Disco bag. As expected, cake went onto my backpack but no frets, it just came off with wet wipes. &#128515;



SmokieDragon said:


> Carrying my Medium Mocha Cuir today



Very lovely Cuir! I think the Mocha is such a gorgeous colour, rich and saturated.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely Cedar! I'm contemplating something in it.  I fully agree that LC and BV go well together. I am at a Kid's Birthday party today and have my Bilberry backpack as I know I won't have anywhere to place my bag. For my essentials, I have them in the BV Disco bag. As expected, cake went onto my backpack but no frets, it just came off with wet wipes. &#128515;
> 
> Very lovely Cuir! I think the Mocha is such a gorgeous colour, rich and saturated.



Thanks so much! Your backpack looks lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Your backpack looks lovely!



My phone camera can't capture purple. The backpack turned out darker than it should be. &#128546;


----------



## pbnjam

Happy Halloween!


----------



## sr1856

pbnjam said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 3174178




very festive, nice spidey charm.


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 3174178



I love it!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 3174178



Great bag! LOVE that spider !


----------



## pbnjam

sr1856 said:


> very festive, nice spidey charm.







EGBDF said:


> I love it!!







HesitantShopper said:


> Great bag! LOVE that spider !




Thank you all! I [emoji173]&#65039; Halloween and have very happy memories of trick or treating.


----------



## goldfish19

pbnjam said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 3174178




Cute combo! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely Cedar! I'm contemplating something in it.  I fully agree that LC and BV go well together. I am at a Kid's Birthday party today and have my Bilberry backpack as I know I won't have anywhere to place my bag. For my essentials, I have them in the BV Disco bag. As expected, cake went onto my backpack but no frets, it just came off with wet wipes. &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> Very lovely Cuir! I think the Mocha is such a gorgeous colour, rich and saturated.



Well coordinated, babe 





pbnjam said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 3174178




Happy Halloween! Your spidey charm is killin me  Loved it when I saw it on ur IG yesterday.



I, too, carried orange today for Halloween. Orange planetes.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Miaou with a monster charm this weekend, in celebration of Halloween


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Happy Halloween!



So apt for Halloween! I love that spidey, he's so adorable! &#128525;&#128525;






seton said:


> Well coordinated, babe
> I, too, carried orange today.



Awww... coming from you, that meant a lot. Thank you! I'm far from being coordinated as compared to you.

That scarf is gorgeous! I love scarves but rarely get to bundle up in our year round humid weather.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Miaou with a monster charm this weekend, in celebration of Halloween



Each time I see Miaou, especially the Navy, I smile. Can't help it, he looks so whimsical and so right for Halloween!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

A lovely surprise from my brother, knowing my love for Japan and LC. Brought it along for fusion Japanese food today. Yummy!


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> A lovely surprise from my brother, knowing my love for Japan and LC. Brought it along for fusion Japanese food today. Yummy!



Sweet present! You know how much I love Red Garance  it looks great in the Mt. Fuji design. Ooh, that does look yummy


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Well coordinated, babe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween! Your spidey charm is killin me  Loved it when I saw it on ur IG yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I, too, carried orange today for Halloween. Orange planetes.



Great orange! Pretty scarf too.



SmokieDragon said:


> LP Miaou with a monster charm this weekend, in celebration of Halloween
> 
> View attachment 3174627
> View attachment 3174628



Adorable! cute monster too.



frenziedhandbag said:


> A lovely surprise from my brother, knowing my love for Japan and LC. Brought it along for fusion Japanese food today. Yummy!



what a lovely gift and the food presentation is divine.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Sweet present! You know how much I love Red Garance  it looks great in the Mt. Fuji design. Ooh, that does look yummy



I was elated! He was on business and I didn't expect it at all. Red Garance, imho is the perfect red and Mt. Fuji contrasts beautifully against it.

The food was absolutely delicious. I know this is a purseforum and not a food forum &#128517; but I just had to share what we had. The Omu Souffle Tomato Rice was so delicious that my child finished ALL of it by himself. We also had Metaiko Shrimp Spaghetti with Japanese Herbs. Lastly, to round it all up was dessert: Matcha Anmitsu with Japanese crackers. Oh, the marriage of savoury and sweetness was absolutely divine. 






HesitantShopper said:


> what a lovely gift and the food presentation is divine.



Thank you HS! I cannot agree more. What constantly entices me about Japanese cusine is presentation. The food is always delicious but "a feast for the eyes" is undoubtedly a pleasure too.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I carried my new to me small Shopping bag with short handles in turquoise and one in navy last week. I like how compact they are and that they fit all office essentials


----------



## tinkerella

frenziedhandbag said:


> A lovely surprise from my brother, knowing my love for Japan and LC. Brought it along for fusion Japanese food today. Yummy!




Your brother has great taste!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> A lovely surprise from my brother, knowing my love for Japan and LC. Brought it along for fusion Japanese food today. Yummy!
> 
> The food was absolutely delicious. I know this is a purseforum and not a  food forum &#128517; but I just had to share what we had. The Omu Souffle  Tomato Rice was so delicious that my child finished ALL of it by  himself. We also had Metaiko Shrimp Spaghetti with Japanese Herbs.  Lastly, to round it all up was dessert: Matcha Anmitsu with Japanese  crackers. Oh, the marriage of savoury and sweetness was absolutely  divine.



Yay for Red Garance Mount Fuji! Such a lovely bag  Your meal sounds absolutely delicious!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Each time I see Miaou, especially the  Navy, I smile. Can't help it, he looks so whimsical and so right for  Halloween!





HesitantShopper said:


> Adorable! cute monster too.



Thanks so much for the Miaou love! The monster charm is from Esprit


----------



## Esquared72

MSH in Slate...I've shamefully neglected my short handle bags lately...feels good to move back into one. 
View attachment 3174963


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> So
> 
> That scarf is gorgeous! I love scarves but rarely get to bundle up in our year round humid weather.



TY! there is a large SG group in the hermes forum and i believe the ladies there use these cashmeres as shawls for over airconditioned indoors.





frenziedhandbag said:


> A lovely surprise from my brother, knowing my love for Japan and LC. Brought it along for fusion Japanese food today. Yummy!



Both the bag and food are delicious! Lucky, lucky!




HesitantShopper said:


> Great orange! Pretty scarf too.
> 
> .




 HS!


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> MSH in Slate...I've shamefully neglected my short handle bags lately...feels good to move back into one.
> View attachment 3174963


 Love this color! 


seton said:


> Happy Halloween! Your spidey charm is killin me  Loved it when I saw it on ur IG yesterday.
> 
> I, too, carried orange today for Halloween. Orange planetes.
> http://s1339.photobucket.com/user/lindaseton/media/Bags/483310825_zpsorlwikzb.jpg.html


 Thank you! I try to have something for most holidays. 
I love seeing how you coordinate your colors so perfectly. You must get a lot of compliments through your day. That scarf is TDF!


SmokieDragon said:


> LP Miaou with a monster charm this weekend, in celebration of Halloween
> 
> View attachment 3174627
> View attachment 3174628


 Very cute charm! What a fun piece to match.


frenziedhandbag said:


> A lovely surprise from my brother, knowing my love for Japan and LC. Brought it along for fusion Japanese food today. Yummy!


 Awesome brother! Congrats! Your food pics look so


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> Your brother has great taste!!





SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for Red Garance Mount Fuji! Such a lovely bag  Your meal sounds absolutely delicious!





seton said:


> TY! there is a large SG group in the hermes forum and i believe the ladies there use these cashmeres as shawls for over airconditioned indoors.
> 
> Both the bag and food are delicious! Lucky, lucky!





pbnjam said:


> Awesome brother! Congrats! Your food pics look so



Thank you ladies for the Fuji love. My brother is a darling though he did question, "why do you need so many LCs?" Men! 

_Seton_, that's nice to know. I cannot agree more with our over airconditioned indoors. It is too cold at most times. :snowballs:



eehlers said:


> MSH in Slate...I've shamefully neglected my short handle bags lately...feels good to move back into one. ]



I feel that way about my MSH too but what goes into my LLH ends up too heavy for my MSH.


----------



## LuvAllBags

eehlers said:


> MSH in Slate...I've shamefully neglected my short handle bags lately...feels good to move back into one.
> View attachment 3174963




Slate is such a great color!


----------



## Esquared72

Thanks for the Slate love! I agree it's an awesome color. But that said...

I absolutely loooove Longchamp Navy...this bag is one of my favorite LPs
View attachment 3175731


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Thanks for the Slate love! I agree it's an awesome color. But that said...
> 
> I absolutely loooove Longchamp Navy...this bag is one of my favorite LPs
> View attachment 3175731



Love it!


----------



## Miats

The leather looks so soft and luxurious ....is that medium or small?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> I absolutely loooove Longchamp Navy...this bag is one of my favorite LPs



bag twins! I love how rich Navy is.


----------



## SmokieDragon

eehlers said:


> MSH in Slate...I've shamefully neglected my short handle bags lately...feels good to move back into one.
> View attachment 3174963



Love how you've attached long straps to your Slate and Navy LSHs


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Very cute charm! What a fun piece to match.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Yuki85

Never too old for this one [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## pbnjam

Yuki85 said:


> Never too old for this one [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3175964




Love! [emoji76]


----------



## pbnjam

Inspired by Louisprada to use my LV charm today.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Inspired by Louisprada to use my LV charm today.
> 
> View attachment 3176749




the LV charm is just the 'cherry' on top of ur pretty bag


----------



## justwatchin

pbnjam said:


> Inspired by Louisprada to use my LV charm today.
> 
> View attachment 3176749



Love it!&#128525;


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Inspired by Louisprada to use my LV charm today.
> 
> View attachment 3176749



Looks great! love the color.. perfect for the fall and upcoming Holiday season.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Carrying my Le Foulonne Hobo Bag today


----------



## goldfish19

pbnjam said:


> Inspired by Louisprada to use my LV charm today.
> 
> View attachment 3176749



Love this!!!


----------



## Yuki85

pbnjam said:


> Love! [emoji76]


 
Thanks.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> the LV charm is just the 'cherry' on top of ur pretty bag


Haha nice play on words! 


justwatchin said:


> Love it!&#128525;





HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great! love the color.. perfect for the fall and upcoming Holiday season.





goldfish19 said:


> Love this!!!



Thank you all! I have one more LV charm and Longchamp pairing coming soon!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SmokieDragon said:


> Carrying my Le Foulonne Hobo Bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177239



Lovely! bet it is to die for soft!


----------



## SmokieDragon

HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely! bet it is to die for soft!



Thanks! Yes, it's so soft


----------



## Esquared72

Just loaded up my new Opera Neo. Totally enamored with this color. 
View attachment 3178074


----------



## mermaid.braid

eehlers said:


> Just loaded up my new Opera Neo. Totally enamored with this color.
> View attachment 3178074



 what a gorgeous, rich red!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Just loaded up my new Opera Neo. Totally enamored with this color.
> View attachment 3178074



It is a pretty color. completely suits the style of bag too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pulled out my mint today super mild November day[emoji260][emoji262]


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Carrying my Le Foulonne Hobo Bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177239


Very pretty! Defintely a workhorse bag.


eehlers said:


> Just loaded up my new Opera Neo. Totally enamored with this color.
> View attachment 3178074


Gorgeous color! Still on my wishlist.


HesitantShopper said:


> Pulled out my mint today super mild November day[emoji260][emoji262]
> 
> View attachment 3178768


What a pretty fall picture! Cute hand sanitizer too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> What a pretty fall picture! Cute hand sanitizer too!



Thank you! I love B&BW pocketbacs! lol


----------



## Esquared72

mermaid.braid said:


> what a gorgeous, rich red!





HesitantShopper said:


> It is a pretty color. completely suits the style of bag too.



Thanks!  This is my first Neo and I really like how soft and smooth the nylon is as well.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HesitantShopper said:


> Pulled out my mint today super mild November day[emoji260][emoji262]
> 
> View attachment 3178768




Such a pretty color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

LuvAllBags said:


> Such a pretty color!



Thank you!


----------



## SofiaC

eehlers said:


> Just loaded up my new Opera Neo. Totally enamored with this color.
> View attachment 3178074


She's a beauty!


----------



## Amazona

For the past few days, a MSH in Myrtille has accompanied me to work. It was funny reading the Daily Mail article on LP while sitting on the bus with my own LP.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! Defintely a workhorse bag.



Thanks so much! It certainly feels bigger than my Medium Cuirs


----------



## pbnjam

Alright on this slippery slope of shopping addiction I have ventured into LV! Here is my new DE evasions charm on my 3d bag:


----------



## Mariapia

My Quadri !


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Alright on this slippery slope of shopping addiction I have ventured into LV! Here is my new DE evasions charm on my 3d bag:
> 
> View attachment 3179606



Love the bag and charm! 





Mariapia said:


> My Quadri !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179865




One of my favorites!


----------



## SofiaC

HesitantShopper said:


> Pulled out my mint today super mild November day[emoji260][emoji262]
> 
> View attachment 3178768


Pretty as a picture!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Mariapia said:


> My Quadri !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179865



What a beauty!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small SSH in Black for lunch:




Medium Cuir in Blue for rest of day:


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> Small SSH in Black for lunch:
> View attachment 3182434
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Cuir in Blue for rest of day:
> View attachment 3182436




Beauties!


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Beauties!



Thanks so much!


----------



## its_a_keeper

How could I miss this thread!?

Me and my pink large Miaou bag today


----------



## SofiaC

SmokieDragon said:


> Small SSH in Black for lunch:
> View attachment 3182434
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Cuir in Blue for rest of day:
> View attachment 3182436




IMHO, I find d black LP very classy.. fact dat Duchess Kate M was toting it. (Funny how I hvn't own it yet)

Dat Cuir is tdf.


----------



## LuvAllBags

its_a_keeper said:


> How could I miss this thread!?
> 
> Me and my pink large Miaou bag today
> 
> View attachment 3183364




Love it!


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Small SSH in Black for lunch:
> View attachment 3182434
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Cuir in Blue for rest of day:
> View attachment 3182436



Gorgeous I love the cuir of course. My fave color.



its_a_keeper said:


> How could I miss this thread!?
> 
> Me and my pink large Miaou bag today
> 
> View attachment 3183364



So cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SmokieDragon said:


> Small SSH in Black for lunch:
> View attachment 3182434
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Cuir in Blue for rest of day:
> View attachment 3182436



Great choices, love the fob!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Small SSH in Black for lunch:
> View attachment 3182434
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Cuir in Blue for rest of day:
> View attachment 3182436



Great bag change!





its_a_keeper said:


> How could I miss this thread!?
> 
> Me and my pink large Miaou bag today
> 
> View attachment 3183364



love the pop against ur outfit/ You look great.



This was my BOTD yesterday.


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> Great bag change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the pop against ur outfit/ You look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my BOTD yesterday.




That's a really cool bag! Is it a Foulonne?


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> That's a really cool bag! Is it a Foulonne?




TY. Yes. it's paprika fou'


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Great bag change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the pop against ur outfit/ You look great.
> 
> 
> 
> This was my BOTD yesterday.



Looks very classy but fun!


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous I love the cuir of course. My fave color.





HesitantShopper said:


> Great choices, love the fob!





seton said:


> Great bag change!



Thanks so much for the Cuir and SSH love!


----------



## SmokieDragon

SofiaC said:


> IMHO, I find d black LP very classy.. fact dat Duchess Kate M was toting it. (Funny how I hvn't own it yet)
> 
> Dat Cuir is tdf.



Thanks so much! I think once you get a black LP, you will want to get more in different sizes


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> This was my BOTD yesterday.



Beautiful Foulonne and lovely colour! Is it expandable?


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful Foulonne and lovely colour! Is it expandable?



TY! Good Q! No, this design is before the 2D.


----------



## its_a_keeper

LuvAllBags said:


> Love it!



Thank you, me too 



EGBDF said:


> So cute!



As a cat lover I had to get them all. They really are so cute!



seton said:


> love the pop against ur outfit/ You look great.
> 
> 
> 
> This was my BOTD yesterday.



Thank you so much. I was even wearing a matiching fuchsia Poloshirt with a black cardigan.

Love your bag, too! It looks so smooth!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still in my black 2724 for today. Too many things to lug around. Here she is at the Science Centre, with a wall of scientists behind her. Another pic of Slate LLH enjoying her cable car ride over the weekend.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still in my black 2724 for today. Too many things to lug around. Here she is at the Science Centre, with a wall of scientists behind her. Another pic of Slate LLH enjoying her cable car ride over the weekend.



Lovely, especially the Slate! 

I have yet to use my LLHs. Will use my Red Garance when I go to the movies later this month cos it can store my jacket/cardigan. Planning to use my black one on vacay next month


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely, especially the Slate!Planning to use my black one on vacay next month



You'll love Slate! It's very versatile. I'm biased as it's my favourite type of green. The LLHs can carry so much and yet I don't feel the weight unless I lug water bottles and snack boxes. I know you will enjoy them!


----------



## its_a_keeper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still in my black 2724 for today. Too many things to lug around. Here she is at the Science Centre, with a wall of scientists behind her. Another pic of Slate LLH enjoying her cable car ride over the weekend.




Such fun shots! 
I love that those bags are so roomy!!!

--------------------

Today I carried my large Miaou in navy around! I love it as a grocery and farmers market bag plus it is so cute with those yellow eyes!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

its_a_keeper said:


> Such fun shots!
> Today I carried my large Miaou in navy around! I love it as a grocery and farmers market bag plus it is so cute with those yellow eyes!!!!



Thank you! The primary reason I love LC is it's lightness and roominess. Love your Miaou. It must have attracted a lot of attention at the market!


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still in my black 2724 for today. Too many things to lug around. Here she is at the Science Centre, with a wall of scientists behind her. Another pic of Slate LLH enjoying her cable car ride over the weekend.



Great photos! Thanks for sharing the lovely views


----------



## boscobaby

Longchamp le pliage large long handle in candy pink


----------



## its_a_keeper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! The primary reason I love LC is it's lightness and roominess. Love your Miaou. It must have attracted a lot of attention at the market!




Second that! 
And indeed! Those Miaou bags catch so much attention. Funny how many cat lovers are out there 



boscobaby said:


> Longchamp le pliage large long handle in candy pink




Sounds lovely! I love pink!


----------



## Stansy

My Pliage Artwalk goes well with my embellished BP flats:


----------



## its_a_keeper

Stansy said:


> My Pliage Artwalk goes well with my embellished BP flats:




Indeed! Looks great


----------



## pbnjam

Stansy said:


> My Pliage Artwalk goes well with my embellished BP flats:




So pretty! They look great together.


----------



## Stansy

pbnjam said:


> So pretty! They look great together.


Thank you! Of course I meant BR flats...


----------



## mermaid.braid

I pulled out my Rive Droite/Rive Gauche bag yesterday to use over the weekend since I haven't carried it in a while...then I woke up to the news. My thoughts are with those in Paris.


----------



## thedseer

mermaid.braid said:


> View attachment 3187181
> 
> 
> I pulled out my Rive Droite/Rive Gauche bag yesterday to use over the weekend since I haven't carried it in a while...then I woke up to the news. My thoughts are with those in Paris.



Love this bag.


----------



## its_a_keeper

mermaid.braid said:


> View attachment 3187181
> 
> 
> I pulled out my Rive Droite/Rive Gauche bag yesterday to use over the weekend since I haven't carried it in a while...then I woke up to the news. My thoughts are with those in Paris.



This is such a cute one! I haven't seen it before! Is it a cotton bag?


----------



## goldfish19

Small Le Pliage Cuir in sandy color for today


----------



## hitt

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3188277
> 
> 
> Small Le Pliage Cuir in sandy color for today


:droooool: Perfect bag with cute accessories that make the bag special! The LPC looks so soooft.


----------



## mermaid.braid

thedseer said:


> Love this bag.



I love that there's a design on both sides. I have to use this more often.



its_a_keeper said:


> This is such a cute one! I haven't seen it before! Is it a cotton bag?



Thanks! It's from last year's fall/winter collection. Yes, cotton (the material feels like a sweatshirt).


----------



## Hoya94

Stansy said:


> My Pliage Artwalk goes well with my embellished BP flats:




Love that design! Looks great with your flats! May I ask when and where did you get it?


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> View attachment 3187181
> 
> 
> I pulled out my Rive Droite/Rive Gauche bag yesterday to use over the weekend since I haven't carried it in a while...then I woke up to the news. My thoughts are with those in Paris.


Love this bag! It's very pretty and unique.


goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3188277
> 
> 
> Small Le Pliage Cuir in sandy color for today


This is gorgeous. Also really like the Coach key fobs. Wish they were still available.


----------



## Stansy

Hoya94 said:


> Love that design! Looks great with your flats! May I ask when and where did you get it?



Thank you
The Artwalk is a current design that is available at the moment online and in boutiques.


----------



## cheidel

Carrying 1899 Gunmetal today! [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying gunmetal



Gunmetal love love love!


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> Carrying 1899 Gunmetal today! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190329
> View attachment 3190330
> View attachment 3190331




Gunmetal is one of my faves. Love it!


----------



## Yuki85

pbnjam said:


> More Miaou today! Carrying the pink malabar one  .
> 
> View attachment 3162846




We are bag Twins!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Yuki85 said:


> We are bag Twins!!!




Yay! Miaou is definitely one of my favorites. [emoji3]

Today I am carrying my MSH LP Artwalk in Opera. I've been hoarding it for a while. [emoji28]


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Yay! Miaou is definitely one of my favorites. [emoji3]
> 
> Today I am carrying my MSH LP Artwalk in Opera. I've been hoarding it for a while. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3191490



Lovely LP Artwalk  Speaking of hoarding an LP Artwalk, I am guilty too - hoarding a Cobalt one haha. I feel guilty now haha


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely LP Artwalk  Speaking of hoarding an LP Artwalk, I am guilty too - hoarding a Cobalt one haha. I feel guilty now haha




Thank you. You need to use it and show us some eye candy! I'm liking this pattern a lot. [emoji6]


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still in my black 2724 for today. Too many things to lug around. Here she is at the Science Centre, with a wall of scientists behind her. Another pic of Slate LLH enjoying her cable car ride over the weekend.


Both are lovely, Ms Slate looking good!!!


----------



## cheidel

Stansy said:


> My Pliage Artwalk goes well with my embellished BP flats:


Perfect match, they look great together!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gunmetal love love love!


 


LuvAllBags said:


> Gunmetal is one of my faves. Love it!


 

Thank you, she has not been out in a while!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Yay! Miaou is definitely one of my favorites. [emoji3]
> 
> Today I am carrying my MSH LP Artwalk in Opera. I've been hoarding it for a while. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3191490


Very pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!




Thank you Cheidel. [emoji3]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Using my small Quadri in Pebble today


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my small Quadri in Pebble today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193103




[emoji173]&#65039;!


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;!



Thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my small Quadri in Pebble today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193103



This is such a nice bag. I love the structure but the leather is still soft.


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> This is such a nice bag. I love the structure but the leather is still soft.



Couldn't agree with you more! My new fave little bag


----------



## seton

The hand on the Quadri is so great and Clay is one of LC's great colors!


----------



## MahoganyQT

The one that started the obsession....my medium bamboo.


----------



## tinkerella

MahoganyQT said:


> The one that started the obsession....my medium bamboo.




Wow this is so unique I've never seen this design before. When was this released? It looks brand new!


----------



## MahoganyQT

tinkerella said:


> Wow this is so unique I've never seen this design before. When was this released? It looks brand new!




Thanks I believe that is was released in 2013 but I'm not sure.


----------



## seton

MahoganyQT said:


> The one that started the obsession....my medium bamboo.
> 
> View attachment 3194419




the Bamboo doesnt get enuff love around here! 


Today's Opera Artwalk


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> the Bamboo doesnt get enuff love around here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's Opera Artwalk




What a gorgeous pair! [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Today's Opera Artwalk



Lovely combination!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Today I am carrying my MSH LP Artwalk in Opera. I've been hoarding it for a while.



Opera artwalk is simply lovely! I really dig this print!



cheidel said:


> Both are lovely, Ms Slate looking good!!!



She is one of my fav LPs to carry and strangely enough, I love taking her out when I hit the parks, where she blends in with the greens. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Using my small Quadri in Pebble today



Imho, Pebble looks best in the Quadri line and that Furla charm is adorable!




MahoganyQT said:


> The one that started the obsession....my medium bamboo]



I almost purchased this bag too. I think its just an amazing work of a bag. Reminds me of all the calligraphy and painting lessons I took back in school. 





seton said:


> Today's Opera Artwalk



Fab combi!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Imho, Pebble looks best in the Quadri line and that Furla charm is adorable!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Roseau Heritage this week


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Roseau Heritage this week
> View attachment 3195853





Ebene! I'm drooling.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Ebene! I'm drooling.



Thanks so much! Is that the name of the colour? I didn't know :urock:


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Is that the name of the colour? I didn't know :urock:





Yes, Ebene (french) or Ebony (english)


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Yes, Ebene (french) or Ebony (english)



Thanks so much! I was just on Google Translate listening to how to pronounce "Ebene"! I thought the colour is Mocha cos it looks like the colour of my Cuir, LOL! Thanks for enlightening me


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> Roseau Heritage this week
> View attachment 3195853




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## MiaBorsa

SmokieDragon said:


> Roseau Heritage this week
> View attachment 3195853



Beautiful bag!   Is that the medium or large Roseau?


----------



## JuicyFruit839

LLH LP black. Just found it today on sale!


----------



## Esquared72

Expandable black LP today. Happy Turkey Day to all my fellow American TPF'ers!
View attachment 3198774


----------



## SmokieDragon

eehlers said:


> Expandable black LP today. Happy Turkey Day to all my fellow American TPF'ers!
> View attachment 3198774



Lovely!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful bag!   Is that the medium or large Roseau?



Thanks so much! This one is the Medium


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> Expandable black LP today. Happy Turkey Day to all my fellow American TPF'ers!
> View attachment 3198774




Cute! Twins on the KS fob. [emoji3]


----------



## pbnjam

Poor lighting but I'm carrying my expandable travel bag to go to Toronto for the weekend. And also have the small black neo for just going around.


----------



## cheidel

Medium Cuir in cherry!!!!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Poor lighting but I'm carrying my expandable travel bag to go to Toronto for the weekend. And also have the small black neo for just going around.
> 
> View attachment 3199021


Both are lovely, and I really love the Expandable Travel Bag.  Is that Poppy?


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> The one that started the obsession....my medium bamboo.
> 
> View attachment 3194419


Lovely, love the patent trim too!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> the Bamboo doesnt get enuff love around here!
> 
> 
> Today's Opera Artwalk


Lovely bag, looks nice with the jacket too!!!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Expandable black LP today. Happy Turkey Day to all my fellow American TPF'ers!
> View attachment 3198774


Love the Expandable in classic black, and such a cute charm!!!


----------



## Sassyjgm

I'm on vacation this week. I finally found luggage to compliment the beautiful color of my longchamp le'pilage.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Roseau Heritage this week



What a lovely colour! Congrats om scoring it!




eehlers said:


> Expandable black LP today.



Love the expandable and black is a classic! Hope you had a good Thanksgiving!




pbnjam said:


> Poor lighting but I'm carrying my expandable travel bag to go to Toronto for the weekend. And also have the small black neo for just going around.



I love the expandable! Great choices for travel. Have a lovely trip.




cheidel said:


> Medium Cuir in cherry!!!!



Cherry just makes me smile. I love its vibrancy! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;






Sassyjgm said:


> I'm on vacation this week. I finally found luggage to compliment the beautiful color of my longchamp le'pilage.



Bilberry &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;! I'm a huge fan and trying to build my LP bilberry travel family too.


----------



## MahoganyQT

pbnjam said:


> Poor lighting but I'm carrying my expandable travel bag to go to Toronto for the weekend. And also have the small black neo for just going around.
> 
> View attachment 3199021




I have that tote in Poppy too! I adore it!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Lovely, love the patent trim too!




Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a lovely colour! Congrats om scoring it!



Thanks so much!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a lovely colour! Congrats om scoring it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the expandable and black is a classic! Hope you had a good Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the expandable! Great choices for travel. Have a lovely trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry just makes me smile. I love its vibrancy! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilberry &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;! I'm a huge fan and trying to build my LP bilberry travel family too.


Thank you!


----------



## Anjelle

This![emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Neo in Black


----------



## LiveV

Large in fig [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

LiveV said:


> View attachment 3200820
> 
> 
> Large in fig [emoji4]




Love it and love your charm!


----------



## seton

Anjelle said:


> This![emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200632



That's great! Bilberry, right?



SmokieDragon said:


> Small Neo in Black
> 
> View attachment 3200692



all cool in black 





LiveV said:


> View attachment 3200820
> 
> 
> Large in fig [emoji4]




j'adore


----------



## goldfish19

LiveV said:


> View attachment 3200820
> 
> 
> Large in fig [emoji4]




Love the color combo and that charm is just too cute!


----------



## Anjelle

seton said:


> That's great! Bilberry, right?




Yes! Thanks! I so so love the color![emoji4]


----------



## a.rose_m

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...hUG4qYKHcx8BWUQ_AUIBigB#imgrc=Jrkpxh6NQ79TTM:

my new bucket bag!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> all cool in black



Thanks so much!


----------



## cheidel

Today 2724 in New Navy!!! [emoji7]


----------



## viba424

Is anyone familiar with the Memphis line? I picked up a wristlet from Nordstrom in this gourgeous blue and orange geometric print. It wasn't until it arrived I noticed it has a silky feel, not the typical nylon texture. I am afraid I will snag it or it will show extra wear due to its finer texture. I wanted to see if anyone has experience with this fabric and how you think it would survive as a wristlet (I dont baby my stuff)


----------



## SmokieDragon

Medium Blue Cuir


----------



## LuvAllBags

viba424 said:


> Is anyone familiar with the Memphis line? I picked up a wristlet from Nordstrom in this gourgeous blue and orange geometric print. It wasn't until it arrived I noticed it has a silky feel, not the typical nylon texture. I am afraid I will snag it or it will show extra wear due to its finer texture. I wanted to see if anyone has experience with this fabric and how you think it would survive as a wristlet (I dont baby my stuff)




Hi, I believe this is the Neo nylon - it wears well in my experience. I have the LE Neo Fantaisie tote from last year (essentially last year's Memphis) and it's wearing well.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Carrying Hydrangea LLP today!


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Blue Cuir
> 
> View attachment 3202192




Beautiful!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Today 2724 in New Navy!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201524




Nice!


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Sassyjgm

I found luggage to match my Long Champ Le'pilage. I'm so excited. I use my long champ as my purse when I travel. We were in New York this week.


----------



## EGBDF

Sassyjgm said:


> I found luggage to match my Long Champ Le'pilage. I'm so excited. I use my long champ as my purse when I travel. We were in New York this week.



Great combo!


----------



## seton

Sassyjgm said:


> I found luggage to match my Long Champ Le'pilage. I'm so excited. I use my long champ as my purse when I travel. We were in New York this week.




great match!

I'm taking it easy today with my myrtille 2547 as a clutch. I fell back in love with the 2547 after I realized that I can slip my wrist thru the handle. You cant with the 3700 which is what they are currently selling.


plus sightings around town


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> I fell back in love with the 2547 after I realized that I can slip my wrist thru the handle. You cant with the 3700 which is what they are currently selling.



My thoughts exactly when I saw your photo! Too bad they've cut down on that functionality and I became an LC enthusiast too late


----------



## Robertchase

Slate tote!


----------



## cheidel

Carried Jeremy Scott as my carryon on my flight to Austin, TX yesterday!! Got compliments and lots of stares!!! [emoji39]


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Thank you. You need to use it and show us some eye candy! I'm liking this pattern a lot. [emoji6]




pbnjam - Here is my SLH Cobalt Artwalk


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> pbnjam - Here is my SLH Cobalt Artwalk
> 
> View attachment 3205945



Gorgeous!  Blue and orange is perfect.


----------



## Anjelle

SmokieDragon said:


> pbnjam - Here is my SLH Cobalt Artwalk
> 
> View attachment 3205945




Nice bag![emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous!  Blue and orange is perfect.





Anjelle said:


> Nice bag![emoji4]



Thanks so much for the wonderful compliments!  I also love how the inside of the bag is white!


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> pbnjam - Here is my SLH Cobalt Artwalk
> 
> View attachment 3205945




Beautiful!!


----------



## cheidel

Sassyjgm said:


> I found luggage to match my Long Champ Le'pilage. I'm so excited. I use my long champ as my purse when I travel. We were in New York this week.


Beautiful combo, love the monogram!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> great match!
> 
> I'm taking it easy today with my myrtille 2547 as a clutch. I fell back in love with the 2547 after I realized that I can slip my wrist thru the handle. You cant with the 3700 which is what they are currently selling.
> 
> 
> plus sightings around town


Lovely 2547, great size and color!!!  Glad I found one last year in Graphite!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice!


Thank you!!!


----------



## viba424

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi, I believe this is the Neo nylon - it wears well in my experience. I have the LE Neo Fantaisie tote from last year (essentially last year's Memphis) and it's wearing well.



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## tristaeliseh

I carried this simple "little" one since I carried some art supplies and my sketchbook today to church. Definitely my best find at a thrift store in a while  (found yesterday afternoon)


----------



## halobear

Small crossbody Neo in navy.


----------



## Esquared72

Traveling with my beloved Bilberry [emoji7]
View attachment 3209098


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Downsized to my Le Pliage Artwalk Wristlet in Opera to run a few errands.


----------



## SmokieDragon

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Downsized to my Le Pliage Artwalk Wristlet in Opera to run a few errands.



Lovely!


----------



## seton

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Downsized to my Le Pliage Artwalk Wristlet in Opera to run a few errands.



very cool


----------



## Esquared72

Le Foulonne
View attachment 3212617


----------



## HesitantShopper

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Downsized to my Le Pliage Artwalk Wristlet in Opera to run a few errands.



Oh so pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Le Foulonne
> View attachment 3212617



Looks so soft!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Quadri in Pebble


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a lovely colour! Congrats om scoring it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the expandable and black is a classic! Hope you had a good Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the expandable! Great choices for travel. Have a lovely trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry just makes me smile. I love its vibrancy! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilberry &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;! I'm a huge fan and trying to build my LP bilberry travel family too.


Finally, I can cross Bilberry off my wish list.  Just purchased the MSH in Bilberry for 20% off!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Quadri in Pebble
> 
> View attachment 3212702


Beautiful, and love the cute charm!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Traveling with my beloved Bilberry [emoji7]
> View attachment 3209098


Love the 2724 model, and so pretty in bilberry!!!  Safe travels!  Finally purchased my first *bilberry* LC today, MSH with 20% off.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, and love the cute charm!



Thanks so much and congrats on your Bilberry MSH!


----------



## SmokieDragon

SLH in Black today


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> SLH in Black today
> 
> View attachment 3213927




cute and classy at the same time


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> Finally, I can cross Bilberry off my wish list.  Just purchased the MSH in Bilberry for 20% off!




Congrats! I have the MSH Bilberry in the SOL print...and love it. You will no be sorry!


----------



## swdl

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Downsized to my Le Pliage Artwalk Wristlet in Opera to run a few errands.


love it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Finally, I can cross Bilberry off my wish list.  Just purchased the MSH in Bilberry for 20% off!



Hooray! You already know Bilberry is my fav. Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> SLH in Black today



Chic and yet adorable with the charm! Love it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> cute and classy at the same time





frenziedhandbag said:


> Chic and yet adorable with the charm! Love it!



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## 1purseverance1

Hmmmmmmmmmm

I'm still deciding


----------



## SmokieDragon

SSH in Black today


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Black Neo with Black Foulonne Luggage Tag


----------



## cheidel

Traveling back to The Big Easy from Austin!!   Love my Jeremy Scott travel bag!! [emoji106][emoji39]


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> SSH in Black today
> 
> View attachment 3215295



Very cute! 



SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Neo with Black Foulonne Luggage Tag
> 
> View attachment 3216269



I was using this today too! Very sleek with the luggage tag.



cheidel said:


> Traveling back to The Big Easy from Austin!!   Love my Jeremy Scott travel bag!! [emoji106][emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216863
> View attachment 3216864



So cute! Always traveling in style!


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I was using this today too! Very sleek with the luggage tag




Thanks so much and what a coincidence! I was also amazed at how the luggage tag transformed the look of the Neo!


----------



## halobear

At the dentist with my DD and my Planetes


----------



## pbnjam

halobear said:


> At the dentist with my DD and my Planetes
> View attachment 3217285




Very pretty! I have the same Pig hand sanitizer holder. It's so cute!


----------



## Hardware

I got one of these recently as well. Dare say it - I think it is my favorite bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

halobear said:


> At the dentist with my DD and my Planetes
> View attachment 3217285



Awe. Decked out all so cutely.


----------



## halobear

HesitantShopper said:


> Awe. Decked out all so cutely.




Thanks. lol I haven't antibacterial in a while but the other day my younger one blew her nose and then handed me the tissue wet side up. That's when I decided I needed to start carrying antibacterial again.


----------



## roj_annie

halobear said:


> At the dentist with my DD and my Planetes
> View attachment 3217285



This is so cute with the accessories!!


----------



## halobear

roj_annie said:


> This is so cute with the accessories!!




Thanks. Lol I think I need to get some for my crossbody neo and my LSH so I don't have to keep taking these off when I swap bags.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Neo with Foulonne Luggage Tag and LP Document Holder, all in Black


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Neo with Foulonne Luggage Tag and LP Document Holder, all in Black
> 
> View attachment 3220170



Nice combo. Black is such a useful color.


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Nice combo. Black is such a useful color.



Thanks so much and couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Neo with Black Foulonne Luggage Tag
> 
> View attachment 3216269


Very nice, love the luggage tag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Neo with Foulonne Luggage Tag and LP Document Holder, all in Black



Loving this trio of classic black goodness!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

halobear said:


> At the dentist with my DD and my Planetes]



Planetes! one of my favourites!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I was using this today too! Very sleek with the luggage tag.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! Always traveling in style!


Thank you!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Last day of vacay with my treasured travel companion. Black LP 2724. I highly recommend a custom size 3 for anyone whom prefers this size. The amount of winter gear I can stash in this one is phenomenal.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Last day of vacay with my treasured travel companion. Black LP 2724. I highly recommend a custom size 3 for anyone whom prefers this size. The amount of winter gear I can stash in this one is phenomenal.


Lovely classic black!  Hope you had a wonderful vacation!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely classic black!  Hope you had a wonderful vacation!



Thank you C. It was a very unique vacation.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Very nice, love the luggage tag!



Thanks so much! I am so amazed at how the luggage tag transforms the Neo!




frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving this trio of classic black goodness!



Thanks so much! They make such a lovely family


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Last day of vacay with my treasured travel companion. Black LP 2724. I highly recommend a custom size 3 for anyone whom prefers this size. The amount of winter gear I can stash in this one is phenomenal.



Black LP  My favourite colour for LP Nylon


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Neo with Foulonne Luggage Tag and LP Document Holder, all in Black
> 
> View attachment 3220170




Great matching set!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Last day of vacay with my treasured travel companion. Black LP 2724. I highly recommend a custom size 3 for anyone whom prefers this size. The amount of winter gear I can stash in this one is phenomenal.




Oo nice vacation pictures! Excellent choice for vacation bag. [emoji3]


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Great matching set!



Thanks so much!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Last day of vacay with my treasured travel companion. Black LP 2724. I highly recommend a custom size 3 for anyone whom prefers this size. The amount of winter gear I can stash in this one is phenomenal.




great pix. I really want that BB-8. It was the best thing in the movie, which I thought was meh overall.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Personalised in Navy and Poppy


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! I am so amazed at how the luggage tag transforms the Neo
> Thanks so much! They make such a lovely family




Can't agree more!






SmokieDragon said:


> Black LP  My favourite colour for LP Nylon



Black is fast becoming my fav colour too. So versatile!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Oo nice vacation pictures! Excellent choice for vacation bag.



It was a unique vacay. The 2724 is my BEST travel companion ever!



seton said:


> great pix. I really want that BB-8. It was the best thing in the movie, which I thought was meh overall.



Thank you! I have not watched the movie yet but heard so many disappointing reviews about it. I really want R2D2 instead as I am familiar with it vs BB-8.






SmokieDragon said:


> LP Personalised in Navy and Poppy



So pretty! How's the short handles working out for you?


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Personalised in Navy and Poppy
> 
> View attachment 3221321




Love these colors!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have not watched the movie yet but heard so many disappointing reviews about it. I really want R2D2 instead as I am familiar with it vs BB-8.
> 
> So pretty! How's the short handles working out for you?



Once you watch the movie, you will love little BB-8 

Thanks so much! The short handles are working well for me so far. It's a little bigger than a 1621 (21x21x14 cm) but not as huge as an MSH which is too overwhelming for me. 

When I took this picture today, I had a base shaper at the bottom, no Bag-in-Bag organiser and by nighttime, I didn't like how floppy it looked. So I'm trying out the Bag-in-Bag organiser now and I think the bag is keeping upright pretty well. Must have something to do with the short handles which makes the bag floppy without the bag organiser 



LuvAllBags said:


> Love these colors!



Thanks so much! I wasn't sure about this combination at first (so many colours to choose from!) until I saw it in the store and took it as a sign to go ahead


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Once you watch the movie, you will love little BB-8
> 
> Thanks so much! The short handles are working well for me so far.



BB-8 does look quite cute. I might go and watch the movie after all though I admit I am a bit lost with the storyline in general. Great to hear the SH is working well for you. I love the size of your custom. It looks just right. I also feel the MSH gets too heavy for me with my load. I agree about the Bag in Bag. I feel a bit lost without it.


----------



## Phiomega

My newest LC --- a mini! Originally wanted a black one for my song books that I carry almost weekly to church, but black was sold out... Saw this and it was love at first sight... I waited for two days and came back to finally buy it last week... Quite appropriate for holiday season right?


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Personalised in Navy and Poppy
> 
> View attachment 3221321


Lovely color combination!


----------



## cheidel

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3222727
> 
> My newest LC --- a mini! Originally wanted a black one for my song books that I carry almost weekly to church, but black was sold out... Saw this and it was love at first sight... I waited for two days and came back to finally buy it last week... Quite appropriate for holiday season right?


Very cute mini and love the color!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Lovely color combination!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3222727
> 
> My newest LC --- a mini! Originally wanted a black one for my song books that I carry almost weekly to church, but black was sold out... Saw this and it was love at first sight... I waited for two days and came back to finally buy it last week... Quite appropriate for holiday season right?



Lovely! You will find that you can carry quite a lot of stuff even in this "mini" bag - daily essentials and even some shopping  Very very useful


----------



## LuvAllBags

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3222727
> 
> My newest LC --- a mini! Originally wanted a black one for my song books that I carry almost weekly to church, but black was sold out... Saw this and it was love at first sight... I waited for two days and came back to finally buy it last week... Quite appropriate for holiday season right?




Beautiful!


----------



## pbnjam

Carry my Longchamp 2.0 bucket bag? with my new Laduree charm. [emoji1]


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Carry my Longchamp 2.0 bucket bag? with my new Laduree charm. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3222922



It looks great! Loving the Ladurée charm too.


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> It looks great! Loving the Ladurée charm too.




Thanks! I think it's my favorite one so far. [emoji4]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pbnjam said:


> Carry my Longchamp 2.0 bucket bag? with my new Laduree charm. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3222922



Luv this!


----------



## heartLV

took my large le pliage artwalk for bowling outing today


----------



## pbnjam

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Luv this!


Thank you! 


heartLV said:


> took my large le pliage artwalk for bowling outing today


Gorgeous! Love the colors on this one.


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely! You will find that you can carry quite a lot of stuff even in this "mini" bag - daily essentials and even some shopping  Very very useful







LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful!







cheidel said:


> Very cute mini and love the color!




Thank you! It indeed fits a LOT of stuff! I think this one is coming with me in my coming year end vacation...


----------



## Phiomega

heartLV said:


> took my large le pliage artwalk for bowling outing today




Love artwalk every time I see it.... Modeling pic?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My newest LC --- a mini!Quite appropriate for holiday season right?



Workhorse of a bag! Gorgeous colour too. You'll love this "not quite a" mini. Hope you had a wonderful holiday.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Carry my Longchamp 2.0 bucket bag? with my new Laduree charm.



Gorgeous pairing! I have always loved the bucket bag but never quite gotten around to owning one. How are you liking yours thus far? Fits much?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

heartLV said:


> took my large le pliage artwalk for bowling outing today



pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Feeling blue but only in terms of outfit and bag. &#128512; Loving my medium Neo in Navy. Hope everyone is enjoying your holidays!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Medium Neo in Navy on my Mum during our vacation. She loves the Neo line so much that she purchased the Neo Messenger in Navy too.


----------



## heartLV

Phiomega said:


> Love artwalk every time I see it.... Modeling pic?



I cant manage to model it now, will post it later


----------



## heartLV

pbnjam said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Gorgeous! Love the colors on this one.



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous pairing! I have always loved the bucket bag but never quite gotten around to owning one. How are you liking yours thus far? Fits much?



Glad you saw the other picture. I'm liking this bag a lot! Always appreciate that Longchamp bags are light and simple. I love the all black smooth leather, minimal hardware, outside pocket and bright red lining. I would say it is a small to medium sized bag.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Feeling blue but only in terms of outfit and bag. &#128512; Loving my medium Neo in Navy. Hope everyone is enjoying your holidays!


You're wearing shorts! Jealous. Lol 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium Neo in Navy on my Mum during our vacation. She loves the Neo line so much that she purchased the Neo Messenger in Navy too.


Beautiful display! Your mom looks great with Neo.  I wanted to introduce LC to my mom but she can't get over the handles and flap. I barely notice this as a problem but she is super picky.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

my new natural cuir [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Always appreciate that Longchamp bags are light and simple. I love the all black smooth leather, minimal hardware, outside pocket and bright red lining. I would say it is a small to medium sized bag.



I absolutely agree with you about LC's lightness and simplicity. For fun, I went into other brands to try on some crossbodies and hobos but just can't get over the heavy hardware and leather plus the style looked too trendy. I recall seeing a mod shot of the bag on your mum with the bucket bag. The only thing that I need to consider is the strap drop as I am tall and I think it is going to sit really high. Hmmmm.... but I really love this bucket bag and you've made it even more tempting to get one!




pbnjam said:


> You're wearing shorts! Jealous. Lol
> 
> Your mom looks great with Neo.I wanted to introduce LC to my mom but she can't get over the handles and flap. I barely notice this as a problem but she is super picky.



LOL! After spending one week in two degrees temperature, I am way glad to be back on my sunny island and to don shorts and sleeveless tops. &#128515;

My mum cites the same issue with the flap and handles too. She felt they got in the way when she wants to access the bag. I got her to try on the LP LH too and she said it kept slipping off her shoulder. Sounds like your mum might love the Neo Messenger (without handles) which my mum just bought. It does fit quite a lot despite its size. (what's new? &#128516 Whatshebuys has bilberry, opera and pebble on further sale now.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> I love the all black smooth leather, minimal hardware, outside pocket and bright red lining.



Guess what? I saved all three pictures of your bag and had been staring at them for the past half hour. *enableralert!


----------



## Yuki85

Using my Miaou today [emoji75][emoji75][emoji75]


----------



## EGBDF

Yuki85 said:


> Using my Miaou today [emoji75][emoji75][emoji75]
> 
> View attachment 3225438



This bag is too cute.


----------



## goldfish19

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3224821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new natural cuir [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Is the natural or sandy? I've been curious about the color natural that was released recently. This looks more like sandy.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3224821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new natural cuir [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Beautiful!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Yuki85 said:


> Using my Miaou today [emoji75][emoji75][emoji75]
> 
> View attachment 3225438



This bag always makes me smile...


----------



## VerucaSalt921

goldfish19 said:


> Is the natural or sandy? I've been curious about the color natural that was released recently. This looks more like sandy.







HandbagDiva354 said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you! Mine is the natural, I think that may just be due to the filter. Here it is without one.


----------



## Yuki85

HandbagDiva354 said:


> This bag always makes me smile...




Me too


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Using my Miaou today



absolutely adorable!


----------



## Yuki85

EGBDF said:


> This bag is too cute.




Thank you!! Just love it.


----------



## goldfish19

Mini + Monster


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> Mini + Monster
> View attachment 3226413



So adorable together!!!


----------



## cheidel

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3224821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new natural cuir [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Very pretty!!!


----------



## cheidel

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Thank you! Mine is the natural, I think that may just be due to the filter. Here it is without one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225513




Is this the size large Cuir???


----------



## cheidel

goldfish19 said:


> Mini + Monster
> View attachment 3226413




Oh, I love it.  So bright and cheerful, and love the charm too!!!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!!!







cheidel said:


> Is this the size large Cuir???




Thank you Cheidel!!! Yes, it's the large & it's a great size, I carry a crazy amount of stuff & there's still so much room! 
Ps Cheidel this is tflowers921...hope you're doing well! It's been a while!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

goldfish19 said:


> Mini + Monster
> View attachment 3226413




Perfect match! Love them both!


----------



## LuvAllBags

goldfish19 said:


> Mini + Monster
> View attachment 3226413




So cute!!!


----------



## thedseer

goldfish19 said:


> Mini + Monster
> View attachment 3226413



Cute!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> Mini + Monster]



So cute together! I love my Vermillion mini so much that I am tempted to add a black.


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> So cute together! I love my Vermillion mini so much that I am tempted to add a black.




I felt like the mini was too small? I wanted to buy more colors but I just thought I couldn't put as many things as I can compared to balenciaga mini city..


----------



## hitt

goldfish19 said:


> Mini + Monster
> View attachment 3226413


Goldfish19! That is adorable! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> I felt like the mini was too small? I wanted to buy more colors but I just thought I couldn't put as many things as I can compared to balenciaga mini city..



Scaling down is required with the mini. I did have to change out of my usual wallet into a coin pouch for bills and the Foulonne card case for cards. I did manage to fit in a small umbrella, phone and tissues though.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Can't seem to change out of the medium Neo in Navy. I love the convenience of the crossbody strap and how the sides of the bag tapers down when the load is light, making it look even smaller.


----------



## namie




----------



## frenziedhandbag

Meow just makes me smile each time I see it.


----------



## thedseer

Today's scarf & bag combo. Happy new year!


----------



## EGBDF

namie said:


> View attachment 3226922



I love malabar pink and miaou is so cute!



thedseer said:


> Today's scarf & bag combo. Happy new year!



Vibrant colors! Happy new year!


----------



## seton

thedseer said:


> Today's scarf & bag combo. Happy new year!




Oooo, pretty. 
One of the 2 Coeurs I have is the bright green one. Will see if it looks hawt on my green SM. BRB!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thedseer said:


> Today's scarf & bag combo. Happy new year!



Such a bright and cheerful combo! Happy New Year!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Can't seem to change out of the medium Neo in Navy. I love the convenience of the crossbody strap and how the sides of the bag tapers down when the load is light, making it look even smaller.


Nice shoes and watch! Are your shoes metallic? They look very shiny and pretty! Twins on the medium neo. 


namie said:


> View attachment 3226922


So cute! Twins!


thedseer said:


> Today's scarf & bag combo. Happy new year!


Gorgeous! I sooo missed out on this bag. I'll admire yours from afar.


----------



## pbnjam

goldfish19 said:


> Mini + Monster
> View attachment 3226413



Very cute with the monster! Love it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Nice shoes and watch! Are your shoes metallic? They look very shiny and pretty! Twins on the medium neo.



Thank you! Watch by MBMJ and yes, metallic loafers from Clarkes. Very comfy!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

thedseer said:


> Today's scarf & bag combo. Happy new year!




Beautiful combo [emoji172][emoji170] Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## missphilippa

Bought this Longchamp Honore 404 bag last month as an early Christmas gift for myself lol, and I used it for the first time today. 

Was concerned about the gold-tone hardware though, but when I asked at the store they told me that LC provides replacement hardware in case the original ones becomes chipped.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Artwalk in Cobalt. Happy New Year!


----------



## pbnjam

missphilippa said:


> Bought this Longchamp Honore 404 bag last month as an early Christmas gift for myself lol, and I used it for the first time today.
> 
> Was concerned about the gold-tone hardware though, but when I asked at the store they told me that LC provides replacement hardware in case the original ones becomes chipped.


Love this color!  The leather looks so smooth and buttery.


SmokieDragon said:


> LP Artwalk in Cobalt. Happy New Year!
> 
> View attachment 3228099



Happy New Year to you too! Great bag to ring in the new year.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Happy New Year to you too! Great bag to ring in the new year.



Thanks so much!


----------



## missphilippa

pbnjam said:


> Love this color!  The leather looks so smooth and buttery.




Thanks! Agree about the leather, it feels buttery soft. Another thing I love about the Honore bag is that it's so spacious.


----------



## JuicyFruit839

Today it's the Neo tote !


----------



## VerucaSalt921

JuicyFruit839 said:


> Today it's the Neo tote !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230442




Opera? Such a beautiful color [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## JuicyFruit839

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Opera? Such a beautiful color [emoji173]&#65039;




Yes, it is!


----------



## HesitantShopper

JuicyFruit839 said:


> Today it's the Neo tote !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230442



Oh pretty color!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Medium Blue Cuir with Cuir Keyring in Pebble


----------



## roj_annie

JuicyFruit839 said:


> Today it's the Neo tote !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230442



this is !!!!


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Blue Cuir with Cuir Keyring in Pebble
> 
> View attachment 3230944



Ah, love this color and I know that leather is luscious!


----------



## pbnjam

JuicyFruit839 said:


> Today it's the Neo tote !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230442




Glad you kept this. It's a very pretty color!


SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Blue Cuir with Cuir Keyring in Pebble
> 
> View attachment 3230944



Beautiful! Looks very nice with the charm.


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Ah, love this color and I know that leather is luscious!





pbnjam said:


> Beautiful! Looks very nice with the charm.



Thanks so much for the kind words!


----------



## JuicyFruit839

pbnjam said:


> Glad you kept this. It's a very pretty color!
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Looks very nice with the charm.




Yes, I know! Glad I kept it too!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Blue Cuir with Cuir Keyring in Pebble
> 
> View attachment 3230944




This may be my next color! It's lovely! [emoji170]


----------



## CintaKu

Matchy matchy outfit with the le pliage heritage tricolor small


----------



## EGBDF

CintaKu said:


> Matchy matchy outfit with the le pliage heritage tricolor small



Very chic!


----------



## CintaKu

EGBDF said:


> Very chic!


Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Blue Cuir with Cuir Keyring in Pebble
> 
> View attachment 3230944




They look perfect together!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

CintaKu said:


> Matchy matchy outfit with the le pliage heritage tricolor small



Lovely bag and outfit!


----------



## SmokieDragon

goldfish19 said:


> They look perfect together!!!



Thanks so much! I wanted a key ring that could go with my Blue, Mocha and Black Cuirs and I thought Pebble would be best 




VerucaSalt921 said:


> This may be my next color! It's lovely! [emoji170]



Thanks so much! Go for it! The Blue truly is blue-tiful


----------



## CintaKu

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely bag and outfit!


Thank you, SmokieDragon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JuicyFruit839 said:


> Today it's the Neo tote !



Stunning color!




SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Blue Cuir with Cuir Keyring in Pebble



That Cuir keyring is adorable. Matches your Cuir so well. I must say that this blue is my fav blue Cuir color so far! 



CintaKu said:


> Matchy matchy outfit with the le pliage heritage tricolor small



You look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> That Cuir keyring is adorable. Matches your Cuir so well. I must say that this blue is my fav blue Cuir color so far!



Thanks so much! It was hard choosing a keyring to match all my Cuirs but I believe Pebble is the best choice


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Blue Cuir with Cuir Keyring in Pebble
> 
> View attachment 3230944



perfection with the charm 





CintaKu said:


> Matchy matchy outfit with the le pliage heritage tricolor small



you look great!


----------



## CintaKu

frenziedhandbag said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you, frenzie!




seton said:


> you look great!



Thank you, Seton!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> perfection with the charm



Thanks so much! You've made my day!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Blue Cuir with Cuir Keyring in Pebble
> 
> View attachment 3230944




Lovely, and so cute with the Cuir charm!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Lovely, and so cute with the Cuir charm!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Miaou


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Miaou
> 
> View attachment 3236664




So cute! Love Hello Kitty! [emoji74]


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> So cute! Love Hello Kitty! [emoji74]



Thanks so much!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Miaou
> 
> View attachment 3236664




J'adore


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Miaou
> 
> View attachment 3236664




[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Miaou



Double Meow! So cute!


----------



## Elsie Jane Bues

My week old baby


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> J'adore





LuvAllBags said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;





frenziedhandbag said:


> Double Meow! So cute!



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## Stansy

My Rodeo Tote:


----------



## pbnjam

Elsie Jane Bues said:


> My week old baby
> 
> View attachment 3237816



Love this color! Wish I bought this too.



Stansy said:


> My Rodeo Tote:



Looks like a great everyday tote. Very pretty!


----------



## swdl




----------



## Elsie Jane Bues

pbnjam said:


> Love this color! Wish I bought this too.


----------



## Elsie Jane Bues

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Blue Cuir with Cuir Keyring in Pebble
> 
> View attachment 3230944




beautiful color!


----------



## theajover

Longchamp neo in black &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## SmokieDragon

Elsie Jane Bues said:


> beautiful color!



Thanks so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Girl's night out. Shortened the strap of my mini Cuir in Vermillion to use as a shoulder bag and to prevent color transfer from my jeans. Love it's versatility so much that I have a black on the way. Yippee!


----------



## thedseer

frenziedhandbag said:


> Girl's night out. Shortened the strap of my mini Cuir in Vermillion to use as a shoulder bag and to prevent color transfer from my jeans. Love it's versatility so much that I have a black on the way. Yippee!



Nice-love the color!


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Girl's night out. Shortened the strap of my mini Cuir in Vermillion to use as a shoulder bag and to prevent color transfer from my jeans. Love it's versatility so much that I have a black on the way. Yippee!



Looks great. Bag twins on this one. I do love how easy it is to change the strap length.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love it's versatility so much that I have a black on the way. Yippee!



Yay for the black one that's coming!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frenziedhandbag said:


> Girl's night out. Shortened the strap of my mini Cuir in Vermillion to use as a shoulder bag and to prevent color transfer from my jeans. Love it's versatility so much that I have a black on the way. Yippee!




Great idea! Looks great with those shoes [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## VerucaSalt921

I might use this one until next year! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## paula3boys

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3241977
> 
> I might use this one until next year! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]




The leather looks so nice. I still haven't seen those in person and need to!


----------



## EGBDF

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3241977
> 
> I might use this one until next year! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]



Gorgeous!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Girl's night out. Shortened the strap of my mini Cuir in Vermillion to use as a shoulder bag and to prevent color transfer from my jeans. Love it's versatility so much that I have a black on the way. Yippee!




Love it when the shoe and bag matches. Vermillion is soo pretty!



VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3241977
> 
> I might use this one until next year! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]




I can understand! This is a very pretty neutral.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

pbnjam said:


> Love it when the shoe and bag matches. Vermillion is soo pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand! This is a very pretty neutral.







EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous!







paula3boys said:


> The leather looks so nice. I still haven't seen those in person and need to!




Thanks everybody!!! I'm very happy with this color!


----------



## cheidel

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3241977
> 
> I might use this one until next year! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


 
Love your large Cuir!  I have been considering the large.  I have the medium Cuir in Cherry.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

cheidel said:


> Love your large Cuir!  I have been considering the large.  I have the medium Cuir in Cherry.




Thank you Cheidel! I asked for the medium but he got me the large, I was thinking of getting a medium as well! I love the blues they have currently [emoji170]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thedseer said:


> Nice-love the color!






EGBDF said:


> Looks great. Bag twins on this one.





SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for the black one that's coming!







VerucaSalt921 said:


> Great idea!





pbnjam said:


> Love it when the shoe and bag matches. Vermillion is soo pretty!



Thank you for the love, ladies! Like EGBDF, I do enjoy the convenience of changing the strap length to match my needs. I intend to shorten and use it as a wristlet next. 



VerucaSalt921 said:


> I might use this one until next year!



Great neutral!


----------



## Stansy

Medium LPC in light red - love!


----------



## pbnjam

I don't think of myself as a pink person and would certainly never wear pink. For some reason, I have a few pink bags including this one. Trying out my mini LP. [emoji175]


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> I don't think of myself as a pink person and would certainly never wear pink. For some reason, I have a few pink bags including this one. Trying out my mini LP. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3242929



I am the same way with pink. Is that malabar? I do like malabar which surprised me because usually I only do dusky shades of pink.
That tassel is perfect! I love it-where did you get it?


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> I don't think of myself as a pink person and would certainly never wear pink. For some reason, I have a few pink bags including this one. Trying out my mini LP. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3242929



Love the tassel!


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> I am the same way with pink. Is that malabar? I do like malabar which surprised me because usually I only do dusky shades of pink.
> 
> That tassel is perfect! I love it-where did you get it?




I got this little cyclamen LP a few yrs ago at Woodbury Commons. It has been in storage since I use to carry my ipad everyday. Nowadays my phone is large enough to replace my ipad. So I think I will try to rotate in the mini size more. 

The charm is from Fossil. I like the little eyes on it.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> I don't think of myself as a pink person and would certainly never wear pink. For some reason, I have a few pink bags including this one. Trying out my mini LP. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3242929




That fob on it is just too cute. You are really stepping up your bagcharm game. That burberry one u posted last nite is amazin' 

I carried my cyclamen yesterday. Compared it with this season's cyclamen and in some lights, the older one seems darker. In others, the newer one seems darker. Huh.

Carryin Neo Fantasie 1899 in Iron today.


----------



## thedseer

pbnjam said:


> I don't think of myself as a pink person and would certainly never wear pink. For some reason, I have a few pink bags including this one. Trying out my mini LP. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3242929



So cute! Love the color.


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Love the tassel!




Thank you SD! 


seton said:


> That fob on it is just too cute. You are really stepping up your bagcharm game. That burberry one u posted last nite is amazin'
> 
> 
> 
> I carried my cyclamen yesterday. Compared it with this season's cyclamen and in some lights, the older one seems darker. In others, the newer one seems darker. Huh.
> 
> 
> 
> Carryin Neo Fantasie 1899 in Iron today.




Thanks Seton. Those Thomas bears are so cute and just stumbled upon them on this forum not too long ago. I'm considering one more plain one but I have to pace myself. I can say that bag charms are just as dangerous as bags! 

You should take of pic of your Neo Fantasie! I just realize I don't have anything from this line. The prints feel more artsy and abstract.


----------



## pbnjam

thedseer said:


> So cute! Love the color.




Thank you! [emoji1]


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> I don't think of myself as a pink person and would certainly never wear pink. For some reason, I have a few pink bags including this one. Trying out my mini LP. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3242929




So cute!!!


----------



## swdl

Hello! I'm wearing my new le pliage cobalt with foulonne pouch paprika&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## EGBDF

swdl said:


> Hello! I'm wearing my new le pliage cobalt with foulonne pouch paprika&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;



Great combo!


----------



## swdl

EGBDF said:


> Great combo!



Thanks


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Thank you SD!
> Thanks Seton. Those Thomas bears are so cute and just stumbled upon them on this forum not too long ago. I'm considering one more plain one but I have to pace myself. I can say that bag charms are just as dangerous as bags!
> 
> You should take of pic of your Neo Fantasie! I just realize I don't have anything from this line. The prints feel more artsy and abstract.



It's my only Neo. Dark out today. I'll take a pic next time.




swdl said:


> Hello! I'm wearing my new le pliage cobalt with foulonne pouch paprika&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;



Paprika 
Looks great with the Artwalk.


----------



## Keren16

swdl said:


> Hello! I'm wearing my new le pliage cobalt with foulonne pouch paprika[emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]




I looked at this Longchamp in a different color (brown & gold tones)  a few months ago.  I like yours much better!
Beautiful!!


----------



## swdl

seton said:


> It's my only Neo. Dark out today. I'll take a pic next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paprika
> Looks great with the Artwalk.



Yeahhh i love this combo


----------



## swdl

Keren16 said:


> I looked at this Longchamp in a different color (brown & gold tones)  a few months ago.  I like yours much better!
> Beautiful!!



Thank you keren


----------



## pbnjam

swdl said:


> Hello! I'm wearing my new le pliage cobalt with foulonne pouch paprika[emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]




Love the blue and orange!  Paprika is perfect match.


----------



## swdl

pbnjam said:


> Love the blue and orange!  Paprika is perfect match.



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Black Cuir


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Cuir
> 
> View attachment 3243547




Looking good, bae.


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Cuir
> 
> View attachment 3243547



Luscious and classic!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Looking good, bae.





EGBDF said:


> Luscious and classic!



Thanks so much for the Cuir love, ladies!


----------



## swdl

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Cuir
> 
> View attachment 3243547


----------



## SmokieDragon

3D Polochon(?)


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Cuir
> 
> View attachment 3243547



Gorgeous leather!



SmokieDragon said:


> 3D Polochon(?)
> 
> View attachment 3245065




I've never seen this one before. I like the look of it. When did you get this? 3d leather feels great.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous leather!
> 
> I've never seen this one before. I like the look of it. When did you get this? 3d leather feels great.



Thanks so much!

I got it over the weekend from an LC boutique in my country. I'm supposed to be on a ban but when I saw this, I couldn't help but ask the SA to get the bag down from a higher shelf for me. I thought it was a new style (cos of the dark nickel) but then she told me that it's a discontinued style and that it's 50% off! There went my ban, haha!


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I got it over the weekend from an LC boutique in my country. I'm supposed to be on a ban but when I saw this, I couldn't help but ask the SA to get the bag down from a higher shelf for me. I thought it was a new style (cos of the dark nickel) but then she told me that it's a discontinued style and that it's 50% off! There went my ban, haha!




I like that there is a zip top closure. Is this mainly a shoulder bag? I don't buy shoulder bags but I like the overall shape of the bag. Who can resist 50%? Lol congrats on a nice find!


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> I like that there is a zip top closure. Is this mainly a shoulder bag? I don't buy shoulder bags but I like the overall shape of the bag. Who can resist 50%? Lol congrats on a nice find!



Yes, it is mainly a shoulder bag but the drop is quite short so you can carry it in the crook of your arm too. 

Thanks so much! It's good to know that my behaviour is normal cos I can't resist 50%


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> 3D Polochon(?)
> 
> View attachment 3245065



Looks like lovely leather, and what a great deal! Sometimes those surprise bags work out very well!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> 3D Polochon(?)
> 
> View attachment 3245065




Oh I like this. Your collex of black bags is outstanding!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> 3D Polochon(?)
> 
> View attachment 3245065


 
Gorgeous, and love the charm!!!


----------



## cheidel

MSH Bilberry, her first time out since purchasing a few weeks ago so she is still a bit wrinkled.    So glad I finally got this color to add to my LC LP Collection!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> I don't think of myself as a pink person and would certainly never wear pink. For some reason, I have a few pink bags including this one. Trying out my mini LP. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3242929




Adorable, and the perfect matching charm!!!


----------



## hitt

Xlight Nylon Tote was on duty today. I carried this to my dad's doctor's appointment and I felt I had everything I needed. It had my dad's paperwork, my knitting, phone, notebook, extra phone battery, scissors(yup), and other random things that I brought along to keep me busy.

It's funny. I purchased this on eBay for my mom, thinking it was the same size as her Xlight and when it arrived, we realized it is much smaller so I just kept the bag for myself.


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> 3D Polochon(?)
> 
> View attachment 3245065




I absolutely love this. Aren't the surprises the best?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> MSH Bilberry, her first time out since purchasing a few weeks ago so she is still a bit wrinkled.    So glad I finally got this color to add to my LC LP Collection!



U know I love Bilberry! Hooray to her maiden trip out!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> Xlight Nylon Tote was on duty today.



Unique bag. I enjoy smaller bags as they are so much lighter and a breeze to carry.




SmokieDragon said:


> 3D



Forget about the ban. This is far too gorgeous not to get and 50%! Who can resist that? I love how the leather looks, luscious and yummy!


----------



## hitt

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I got it over the weekend from an LC boutique in my country. I'm supposed to be on a ban but when I saw this, I couldn't help but ask the SA to get the bag down from a higher shelf for me. I thought it was a new style (cos of the dark nickel) but then she told me that it's a discontinued style and that it's 50% off! There went my ban, haha!


Smart. I am glad you waived the ban! I would have been so disappointed if you didn't buy the bag! It is gorgeous.


----------



## Stellanaturaray

I just ordered a medium LP heritage in black! So excited! I already have the large in bilberry but I think I need just a bit smaller. Was also thinking of a tri color in small. Anyone know if it holds a decent amount?


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Here is my bilberry, but I just listed her on ebay since I'm buying new ones!


----------



## EGBDF

Stellanaturaray said:


> Here is my bilberry, but I just listed her on ebay since I'm buying new ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245571
> View attachment 3245572



Very elegant!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Thank you!  sad to let her go...


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Stellanaturaray said:


> Here is my bilberry, but I just listed her on ebay since I'm buying new ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245571
> View attachment 3245572




This is gorgeous!!! I wish they'd do bilberry leather again!


----------



## pbnjam

Stellanaturaray said:


> Here is my bilberry, but I just listed her on ebay since I'm buying new ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245571
> View attachment 3245572




Looks very pretty and elegant.


----------



## swdl

Stellanaturaray said:


> Here is my bilberry, but I just listed her on ebay since I'm buying new ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245571
> View attachment 3245572


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Looks like lovely leather, and what a great deal! Sometimes those surprise bags work out very well!





seton said:


> Oh I like this. Your collex of black bags is outstanding!





cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, and love the charm!!!





LuvAllBags said:


> I absolutely love this. Aren't the surprises the best?





frenziedhandbag said:


> Forget about the ban. This is far too gorgeous not to get and 50%! Who  can resist that? I love how the leather looks, luscious and  yummy!





hitt said:


> Smart. I am glad you waived the ban! I would have  been so disappointed if you didn't buy the bag! It is gorgeous.



Thanks so much for the 3D love, ladies! I've always wanted a bag from the 3D collection and glad this one was waiting for me


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stellanaturaray said:


> Here is my bilberry, but I just listed her on ebay since I'm buying new ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245571
> View attachment 3245572



What a gorgeous bag - forget selling it. Not many can look good carrying a large Heritage but you look great! Just keep it


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> U know I love Bilberry! Hooray to her maiden trip out!


 
Thank you!!!  It is a lovely color, sometimes looks navy, and sometimes looks purple.


----------



## cheidel

Stellanaturaray said:


> Here is my bilberry, but I just listed her on ebay since I'm buying new ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245571
> View attachment 3245572


 
Wow, that is a gorgeous, bag and looks great on you.  Why on earth are you selling her?  LOL


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Thank you! I do love the bilberry...tough decision!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

You are all so sweet! So happy to have. Longchamp friends


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Putting in a pre order tomorrow if I can. Each boutique is literally only getting one! Very limited. Obsessed!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stellanaturaray said:


> Here is my bilberry, but I just listed her on ebay since I'm buying new ones!



So pretty! Such a pity you are letting it go.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stellanaturaray said:


> Very limited. Obsessed!



Good luck in scoring one!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I usually pair my LLH LP in Slate with this dress but thought I should bring out an old favourite tonight instead.


----------



## Esquared72

I've been neglectful about posting, as I use an LP everyday as my work/laptop tote. This week has been my expandable black from Nordies. 
View attachment 3248994


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I usually pair my LLH LP in Slate with this dress but thought I should bring out an old favourite tonight instead.



Black Planetes?


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> I usually pair my LLH LP in Slate with this dress but thought I should bring out an old favourite tonight instead.




Very pretty nails and beautiful bag! Which fitbit is that? I'm considering getting one. I have the fitbit one that was gifted to me but I find myself not liking to clip it anywhere. I think I would rather just wear it on my wrist.



eehlers said:


> I've been neglectful about posting, as I use an LP everyday as my work/laptop tote. This week has been my expandable black from Nordies.
> View attachment 3248994



Love this expandable bag! Classic workhorse!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Thank you! They are shipping from Paris this week I hope!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> This week has been my expandable black from Nordies.]



I love the expandable! It is so generous in size. 




SmokieDragon said:


> Black Planetes?



Yup! MLH. For once, I had so few things inside that I almost felt like carrying nothing. &#128517;






pbnjam said:


> Very pretty nails and beautiful bag! Which fitbit is that?



Thank you! It's the Charge HR. I got it early last year and it's wonderful. The best feature for me was the vibrating alarm. No longer do I need to wake the entire household with an alarm clock. &#128513; Now, back to the watch, it is a practical size, streamlined design and importantly,  does not hinder when I run/do Yoga/lift weights. It tracks exercise accurately and the app is wonderful in terms of exercise motivation (goal setting) and food diary. There is a newer model now, Fitbit Blaze but the screenface is significantly bigger and dressier. You might need to research on it and see how it compares to other models.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

One of my favourites, Amethyst LLH.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> One of my favourites, Amethyst LLH.




Gorgeous! Looks great with the Laduree charm. [emoji171]


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the expandable! It is so generous in size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! MLH. For once, I had so few things inside that I almost felt like carrying nothing. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's the Charge HR. I got it early last year and it's wonderful. The best feature for me was the vibrating alarm. No longer do I need to wake the entire household with an alarm clock. [emoji16] Now, back to the watch, it is a practical size, streamlined design and importantly,  does not hinder when I run/do Yoga/lift weights. It tracks exercise accurately and the app is wonderful in terms of exercise motivation (goal setting) and food diary. There is a newer model now, Fitbit Blaze but the screenface is significantly bigger and dressier. You might need to research on it and see how it compares to other models.




Thanks for the info. I'm going to look into which model I want. [emoji1]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! Looks great with the Laduree charm. [emoji171]



Thank you! Definitely need another Laduree charm. 





pbnjam said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm going to look into which model I want. [emoji1]



You are always welcome. Hope u find a model that fits in with what you want.


----------



## Stansy

Honoré 404 wallet and LPC medium:


----------



## EGBDF

Stansy said:


> Honoré 404 wallet and LPC medium:



Beautiful combo!


----------



## Stansy

EGBDF said:


> Beautiful combo!



Thanks dear


----------



## pbnjam

Stansy said:


> Honoré 404 wallet and LPC medium:



Is that LPC cherry? Both are gorgeous! I'm loving the color on your wallet too.


----------



## Stansy

pbnjam said:


> Is that LPC cherry? Both are gorgeous! I'm loving the color on your wallet too.



Actually it is the most recent "light red" - it does look pretty dark in my office.

Thank you, I really like the design of the wallet! Bought it on a whim in the sale without seeing it irl before...


----------



## pbnjam

Stansy said:


> Actually it is the most recent "light red" - it does look pretty dark in my office.
> 
> Thank you, I really like the design of the wallet! Bought it on a whim in the sale without seeing it irl before...



O I have never seen a recent light red. Looks pretty!

The wallet looks like a nice small to medium sized wallet. I like full sized ones but I think I have enough of those. And small ones don't work well. I think this is a good in between size.


----------



## goldfish19

Stansy said:


> Honoré 404 wallet and LPC medium:




The most current red is cherry


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> One of my favourites, Amethyst LLH.



Lovely Amethyst! Is that silver hardware on the Laduree charm?


----------



## swdl

Stansy said:


> Honoré 404 wallet and LPC medium:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> Honoré 404 wallet and LPC medium:



Lovely reds! I'm loving the Honore wallet. Very pretty!





SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely Amethyst! Is that silver hardware on the Laduree charm?



Thank you SD! Yup, silver hardware on the charm. I think it paired very well with the lavender macaron.


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Decided after much consideration not to sell this beauty afterall. With her being made in France and not being able to find Bilberry right now, I just can't let her go! Thanks for all of your sweet words that persuaded me to keep her in my collection. My black one should arrive early this week!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3250738
> 
> Decided after much consideration not to sell this beauty afterall. With her being made in France and not being able to find Bilberry right now, I just can't let her go! Thanks for all of your sweet words that persuaded me to keep her in my collection. My black one should arrive early this week!




Yay! I'm very happy to hear this [emoji5]&#65039; I know you won't regret it, she's lovely [emoji175]


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Thanks Veruca!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
I just think the large is a bit big so I'm looking forward to trying out the medium! Do you have one?


----------



## Stansy

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3250738
> 
> Decided after much consideration not to sell this beauty afterall. With her being made in France and not being able to find Bilberry right now, I just can't let her go! Thanks for all of your sweet words that persuaded me to keep her in my collection. My black one should arrive early this week!



Gosh this is pretty!


----------



## AP919

How about "which Longchamp are you NOT carrying?"

I bought this during the Spring 2015 sale in June 2015, thinking I didn't need another large cuir, but I REALLY wanted something in green, and I would use it sometimes...nope never used it.  Does anyone have a cuir crossbody?  Do you use it/is it useful?  I'd hate to sell it at a loss, seeing that I never used it, and it's hard to sell LCs without tags.  Plus, we know the LC store takes the tags off (HATE that), but I do have the receipt.  Thoughts?

Thanks for the help!

For some reason, no matter what I do, it won't let me attach a photo, so here's a link: https://goo.gl/photos/wSKHw2zGYwqoykRM9.


----------



## goldfish19

AP919 said:


> How about "which Longchamp are you NOT carrying?"
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this during the Spring 2015 sale in June 2015, thinking I didn't need another large cuir, but I REALLY wanted something in green, and I would use it sometimes...nope never used it.  Does anyone have a cuir crossbody?  Do you use it/is it useful?  I'd hate to sell it at a loss, seeing that I never used it, and it's hard to sell LCs without tags.  Plus, we know the LC store takes the tags off (HATE that), but I do have the receipt.  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, no matter what I do, it won't let me attach a photo, so here's a link: https://goo.gl/photos/wSKHw2zGYwqoykRM9.




I have this in yellow and honestly thought it was too small..


----------



## EGBDF

AP919 said:


> How about "which Longchamp are you NOT carrying?"
> 
> I bought this during the Spring 2015 sale in June 2015, thinking I didn't need another large cuir, but I REALLY wanted something in green, and I would use it sometimes...nope never used it.  Does anyone have a cuir crossbody?  Do you use it/is it useful?  I'd hate to sell it at a loss, seeing that I never used it, and it's hard to sell LCs without tags.  Plus, we know the LC store takes the tags off (HATE that), but I do have the receipt.  Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> For some reason, no matter what I do, it won't let me attach a photo, so here's a link: https://goo.gl/photos/wSKHw2zGYwqoykRM9.



I have several of these and I love them. But I like to carry as little as possible and this feels like nothing weight-wise. I also shorten the strap and put it inside a larger bag when I'm traveling.
I'm sure you could sell it if you include lots of photos showing the new condition. But you'e right, you'll probably take a loss.


----------



## AP919

goldfish19 said:


> I have this in yellow and honestly thought it was too small..



Thanks!  So yours just sits there, too?  

I feel like it's kind of awkward that there's a flap at the front with a little pocket of no use and the zipper is at the back.  It might be more useful if there was just a top/front flap or a top zip.  I'm not a person who carries huge purses, as my le pliage cuirs, LM metals, neos, etc. are bags I use in addition to purses for work to carry all the "extras." I just feel like the zipper on this is in a place and of a size where you can't even easily fit in a wallet!


----------



## AP919

Thanks, whenever I sell on eBay, I use all 12 photos show all "authenticity hallmarks" and post receipts, just because there are so many fakes out there.  I also hate when people say things are guaranteed authentic without proof or without even showing plastic tags...or worse, just using stock pictures!

I guess I'll keep it for now and see if I use it.  I really don't  carry much more than my wallet, keys, phone, a lipgloss/lipstick or two, and maybe face powder. But I still feel like that won't fit in here!


----------



## AP919

EGBDF said:


> I have several of these and I love them. But I like to carry as little as possible and this feels like nothing weight-wise. I also shorten the strap and put it inside a larger bag when I'm traveling.
> I'm sure you could sell it if you include lots of photos showing the new condition. But you'e right, you'll probably take a loss.



Oops, it didn't quote, sorry!


----------



## goldfish19

AP919 said:


> Thanks!  So yours just sits there, too?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like it's kind of awkward that there's a flap at the front with a little pocket of no use and the zipper is at the back.  It might be more useful if there was just a top/front flap or a top zip.  I'm not a person who carries huge purses, as my le pliage cuirs, LM metals, neos, etc. are bags I use in addition to purses for work to carry all the "extras." I just feel like the zipper on this is in a place and of a size where you can't even easily fit in a wallet!




I used it once and was thinking of getting a pink version but decided against it. I am keeping it as there are times I need a small purse for just my phone and some cash. But I won't be adding more of this style. I have more cuir handbags which I use more often. 

I feel the same way about the back zipper. I wish it was at the top so I'd be able to put more stuff in. But I like that the straps are adjustable by tying in knots.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3250738
> 
> Decided after much consideration not to sell this beauty afterall. With her being made in France and not being able to find Bilberry right now, I just can't let her go! Thanks for all of your sweet words that persuaded me to keep her in my collection. My black one should arrive early this week!



So glad to hear you're not selling this beauty!!!

I have a Medium-sized one - the LP Heritage Neon. It suits me better as I'm petite at 5'1". It looks very elegant and is just the right size for me


----------



## pbnjam

AP919 said:


> Thanks!  So yours just sits there, too?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like it's kind of awkward that there's a flap at the front with a little pocket of no use and the zipper is at the back.  It might be more useful if there was just a top/front flap or a top zip.  I'm not a person who carries huge purses, as my le pliage cuirs, LM metals, neos, etc. are bags I use in addition to purses for work to carry all the "extras." I just feel like the zipper on this is in a place and of a size where you can't even easily fit in a wallet!




I have a yellow one too that I don't use very often. But I still really love it and I think of it as a spring/ summer vacation bag. I like the flap in the front a lot! It used to be a perfect fit for my iphone 5s but since I upgraded I don't put my phone there anymore. It's still a nice place to put a small card case for most used cards. I like to travel with this little bag to keep my travel documents so it doesn't get lost in a bigger bag. 

You can also use it in conjunction with a larger bag. For example, when I go to the gym, I usually need to carry a bigger bag. Sometimes I carry a satchel for the gym stuff and the mini LPC for my wallet, keys and phone.

Some people use it when they are doing a grocery run and just need essentials. Or on a lunch break and you don't want to bring your whole bag, you can carry a smaller bag. Hope you can find a way to use it.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Stellanaturaray said:


> Thanks Veruca!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> I just think the large is a bit big so I'm looking forward to trying out the medium! Do you have one?




I wish!!! I just got a large cuir, and I'd like to get a heritage next. There's another bag (different brand *cheater* lol) that I've wanted for a long time that I might get first that's in the same range. I tend to always get the largest sizes bc I'm an overpacker [emoji6].


----------



## cheidel

Carrying medium 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Cherry Cuir today.  It's still lightweight even though I carry lots in my bags! [emoji4]  The leather is gorgeous and I gave her a rub down with Cadillac Conditioner.  Now the large Cuir in black is next on my wish list!! [emoji4]


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Carrying medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry Cuir today.  It's still lightweight even though I carry lots in my bags! [emoji4]  The leather is gorgeous and I gave her a rub down with Cadillac Conditioner.  Now the large Cuir in black is next on my wish list!! [emoji4]




Beautiful! Cherry is a gorgeous red. [emoji523] 
I think black will be great in large. All these pretty cuir pictures are making me want one too.


----------



## juls12

cheidel said:


> Carrying medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry Cuir today.  It's still lightweight even though I carry lots in my bags! [emoji4]  The leather is gorgeous and I gave her a rub down with Cadillac Conditioner.  Now the large Cuir in black is next on my wish list!! [emoji4]



This colour is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Carrying medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry Cuir today.  It's still lightweight even though I carry lots in my bags! [emoji4]  The leather is gorgeous and I gave her a rub down with Cadillac Conditioner.  Now the large Cuir in black is next on my wish list!! [emoji4]



Very pretty color!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

cheidel said:


> Carrying medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry Cuir today.  It's still lightweight even though I carry lots in my bags! [emoji4]  The leather is gorgeous and I gave her a rub down with Cadillac Conditioner.  Now the large Cuir in black is next on my wish list!! [emoji4]




She looks gorgeous Cheidel!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful! Cherry is a gorgeous red. [emoji523]
> I think black will be great in large. All these pretty cuir pictures are making me want one too.


 


Thank you!   The Cuir is a great bag, and I also have the LP Cuir Tote in black.  It's light weight, the leather is soft yet durable, and I think you would love it!!!


----------



## cheidel

juls12 said:


> This colour is gorgeous!!!!


 


EGBDF said:


> Very pretty color!


 


VerucaSalt921 said:


> She looks gorgeous Cheidel!






Thank you very much ladies!!!


----------



## AP919

pbnjam said:


> I have a yellow one too that I don't use very often. But I still really love it and I think of it as a spring/ summer vacation bag. I like the flap in the front a lot! It used to be a perfect fit for my iphone 5s but since I upgraded I don't put my phone there anymore. It's still a nice place to put a small card case for most used cards. I like to travel with this little bag to keep my travel documents so it doesn't get lost in a bigger bag.
> 
> You can also use it in conjunction with a larger bag. For example, when I go to the gym, I usually need to carry a bigger bag. Sometimes I carry a satchel for the gym stuff and the mini LPC for my wallet, keys and phone.
> 
> Some people use it when they are doing a grocery run and just need essentials. Or on a lunch break and you don't want to bring your whole bag, you can carry a smaller bag. Hope you can find a way to use it.


Thanks, although I really feel like most of these situations don't apply to me, haha. I don't carry gargantuan purses, and most of my LCs are in addition to purses and are my work bags, so to speak. I also don't really travel, so using it for that wouldn't apply, either. Plus, having shelled out about $175 after tax for a bag that never comes out seems silly to me. I'll keep it a little longer and see if I use it. No sense in trying to sell this color in January anyway!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Love the cherry cuir! I have it in medium!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

My new classic black medium Heritage arrived today! So happy, but just a little disappointed she's not made in France like my bilberry one. Le sigh.


----------



## EGBDF

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3252476
> 
> My new classic black medium Heritage arrived today! So happy, but just a little disappointed she's not made in France like my bilberry one. Le sigh.



Such a classy bag!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stellanaturaray said:


> Phew, I am so relieved that you decided to keep it. Bilberry is a lovely color.
> 
> 
> 
> cheidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry Cuir today.  It's still lightweight even though I carry lots in my bags]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving Cherry! Black in the large is a marvellous choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Stellanaturaray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such an elegant bag! I love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Phew, I am so relieved that you decided to keep it. Bilberry is a lovely color.
> 
> 
> 
> Loving Cherry! Black in the large is a marvellous choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Such an elegant bag! I love it!


I truly fell in love with the medium Cuir, so looking forward to seeing the large Cuir!!!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Here she is on action!


----------



## pbnjam

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3253343
> 
> Here she is on action!




[emoji7] Looks sooo pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I truly fell in love with the medium Cuir, so looking forward to seeing the large Cuir!!!



You will love it for sure!







Stellanaturaray said:


> Here she is on action!



Absolutely chic!


----------



## cheidel

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3253343
> 
> Here she is on action!


Gorgeous!!!!  Very classy!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3253343
> 
> Here she is on action!



Very nice!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3253343
> 
> Here she is on action!




Beautiful!


----------



## MMaiko

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3252476
> 
> My new classic black medium Heritage arrived today! So happy, but just a little disappointed she's not made in France like my bilberry one. Le sigh.



Love this Heritage.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

A monochromatic kind of day


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> A monochromatic kind of day



Ooooh, lovely SSH Black Foulonne


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Ooooh, lovely SSH Black Foulonne



She is so easy to lug around. I am absolutely in love with her.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> A monochromatic kind of day




you are stylish, cool, and sporty, bae!


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> A monochromatic kind of day



love your little foulonne!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Love!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> you are stylish, cool, and sporty, bae!



Awwww.. you are too kind Seton! &#128537; 
I actually thought I was a bit mismatched as the bag was adorable but the overall look is sporty. The bucket bag would fit this ensemble better. 




EGBDF said:


> love your little foulonne!



It's adorable isn't it? There is a hop in my step whenever I use it. Goes with anything. &#128522;


----------



## Stellanaturaray

I don't think it's mismatched at all! Love it! Nice thought about the bucket bag though


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stellanaturaray said:


> I don't think it's mismatched at all! Love it! Nice thought about the bucket bag though



Thank you Stella! &#128521;


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> A monochromatic kind of day


Lovely Foulonne!!!


----------



## cheidel

No longer on my wish list, carrying my Holy Grail of the Cuir Collection, the large Cuir in black!!!  Love it, the perfect size for me.  She arrived yesterday.    My zip organizer and file folders fit perfectly!


----------



## farris2

View attachment 3257918


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> No longer on my wish list, carrying my Holy Grail of the Cuir Collection, the large Cuir in black!!!  Love it, the perfect size for me.  She arrived yesterday.    My zip organizer and file folders fit perfectly!



   Gorgeous!!   I got my "replacement" medium natural Cuir yesterday, too!!   Today I ordered a matching wallet so I hope to have that soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

farris2 said:


> View attachment 3257918


----------



## farris2

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!   Which size is that, F?   I ordered a medium LH and find it is too small, so I need to return it to exchange.



Thank you! Its the large in Cedar. I have a medium Chocolate and wish it was large.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

cheidel said:


> No longer on my wish list, carrying my Holy Grail of the Cuir Collection, the large Cuir in black!!!  Love it, the perfect size for me.  She arrived yesterday.    My zip organizer and file folders fit perfectly!




Yay!!! You got it! I'm so glad you love it, it's gorgeous!!! Wear it in good health [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sleepykris

farris2 said:


> View attachment 3257918


----------



## farris2

sleepykris said:


> Great color, what is it?


Cedar


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely Foulonne!!!



Thank you! It is my staple black bag. Heee.... 





cheidel said:


> My zip organizer and file folders fit perfectly!



Perfect! I love the room it brings and yet the Cuir leather never makes a bag looks too huge.


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> No longer on my wish list, carrying my Holy Grail of the Cuir Collection, the large Cuir in black!!!  Love it, the perfect size for me.  She arrived yesterday.    My zip organizer and file folders fit perfectly!



Always traveling in style! [emoji1]



farris2 said:


> View attachment 3257918


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> A monochromatic kind of day




Gorgeous leather! This is one pretty bag. Cute watch too!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> No longer on my wish list, carrying my Holy Grail of the Cuir Collection, the large Cuir in black!!!  Love it, the perfect size for me.  She arrived yesterday.    My zip organizer and file folders fit perfectly!



Congrats! Looks like it holds a lot. It must be so nice to have a large bag that doesn't weight 3 lbs when empty.



farris2 said:


> View attachment 3257918


----------



## farris2

EGBDF said:


> Congrats! Looks like it holds a lot. It must be so nice to have a large bag that doesn't weight 3 lbs when empty.
> 
> 
> 
> pretty color!



Thank you!


----------



## farris2

pbnjam said:


> Always traveling in style! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this green! [emoji172] Also love that it has a beige lining.


 Thank you! I love it too.


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!!   I got my "replacement" medium natural Cuir yesterday, too!!   Today I ordered a matching wallet so I hope to have that soon.


Thank you!  I think the matching wallet is a great idea!!! So glad your bag came.  &#128588;&#128588;


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!!   I got my "replacement" medium natural Cuir yesterday, too!!   Today I ordered a matching wallet so I hope to have that soon.





VerucaSalt921 said:


> Yay!!! You got it! I'm so glad you love it, it's gorgeous!!! Wear it in good health [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, I love it!!!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Always traveling in style! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this green! [emoji172] Also love that it has a beige lining.


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Always traveling in style! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this green! [emoji172] Also love that it has a beige lining.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! It is my staple black bag. Heee....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect! I love the room it brings and yet the Cuir leather never makes a bag looks too huge.





EGBDF said:


> Congrats! Looks like it holds a lot. It must be so nice to have a large bag that doesn't weight 3 lbs when empty.
> 
> 
> 
> pretty color!



Thank you, it's the perfect size for me since I love large bags.  Its still lightweight even with all my stuff!! &#128522;


----------



## sleepykris

It's raining today so I'm brining out the longhandled bilberry.  &#127783;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Quick errands run with my little darling. &#128521;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sleepykris said:


> It's raining today so I'm brining out the longhandled bilberry.  &#127783;



My favourite LP color!! &#128515;


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Quick errands run with my little darling. &#128521;



So cute, and I like the colors in your outfit!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

So cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> So cute, and I like the colors in your outfit!





Stellanaturaray said:


> So cute!



Thank you ladies! EGBDF, I had been overwearing blue for a long time. &#128518;


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Heritage Neon


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Neon
> 
> View attachment 3259962



Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Wow, gorgeous!



Thanks so much!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Quick errands run with my little darling. &#128521;



Too cute and ur shoes are darling also. 





SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Neon
> 
> View attachment 3259962



It's delicious like candy and the scarf is a perfect match! Well done!


----------



## greencurrytofu

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Neon
> 
> View attachment 3259962


So chic and fun!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> It's delicious like candy and the scarf is a perfect match! Well done!



Thanks so much! I've had the scarf for nearly 2 years and it just dawned on me over the weekend that I should match it with my Neon, haha! Well, better late than never


----------



## SmokieDragon

greencurrytofu said:


> So chic and fun!



Thanks so much!


----------



## greencurrytofu

For the past 6 months I've been carrying my Honore 404 medium tote in Opera every day. I absolutely love the color - my favorite color ever - and I love the structure and simplicity of the bag.


----------



## EGBDF

greencurrytofu said:


> For the past 6 months I've been carrying my medium Honore 404 in Opera every day. I absolutely love the color - my favorite color ever - and I love the structure and simplicity of the bag.



Wonderful color and the leather looks like it's in great shape.


----------



## greencurrytofu

EGBDF said:


> Wonderful color and the leather looks like it's in great shape.



Yes, the leather is in remarkably great shape, especially considering the daily use. I followed the instructions and did not apply any products to it; if it gets wet, I just wipe it off!


----------



## thedseer

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Neon
> 
> View attachment 3259962




Love it!






greencurrytofu said:


> For the past 6 months I've been carrying my Honore 404 medium tote in Opera every day. I absolutely love the color - my favorite color ever - and I love the structure and simplicity of the bag.



So pretty!


----------



## SmokieDragon

greencurrytofu said:


> For the past 6 months I've been carrying my Honore 404 medium tote in Opera every day. I absolutely love the color - my favorite color ever - and I love the structure and simplicity of the bag.



Looks great!


----------



## SmokieDragon

thedseer said:


> Love it!



Thanks so much!


----------



## MMaiko

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Neon
> 
> View attachment 3259962



I've died and gone to heaven.  I'd love to have a Heritage!


----------



## Hoya94

Just bought the khaki neo at the KOP Longchamp store!  It's made in France.  I'll post pictures when I get home.


----------



## pbnjam

Took my cedar LP backpack with me to Disney. Never used this before but it's actually very comfortable and handy to use.


----------



## pbnjam

sleepykris said:


> It's raining today so I'm brining out the longhandled bilberry.  &#127783;



Love this color! [emoji171]



frenziedhandbag said:


> Quick errands run with my little darling. [emoji6]




Nice outfit! Yes it is a little darling bag. [emoji1]


SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Neon
> 
> View attachment 3259962



O so pretty! What a beautiful match.



greencurrytofu said:


> For the past 6 months I've been carrying my Honore 404 medium tote in Opera every day. I absolutely love the color - my favorite color ever - and I love the structure and simplicity of the bag.




Gorgeous bag. Just has an air of sophistication!


----------



## Hoya94

My new neo in khaki!


----------



## EGBDF

Hoya94 said:


> View attachment 3261393
> View attachment 3261394
> 
> 
> My new neo in khaki!



Nice! MIF!


----------



## Hoya94

EGBDF said:


> Nice! MIF!




I know!  They are so hard to find!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MMaiko said:


> I've died and gone to heaven.  I'd love to have a Heritage!



Thanks! It's a very elegant bag  Highly recommended!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Hoya94 said:


> View attachment 3261393
> View attachment 3261394
> 
> 
> My new neo in khaki!




That color is gorgeous!!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Neon
> 
> View attachment 3259962



Beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks so much!


----------



## APhiJill

Flying to Dallas for my sorority's conference


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Neon



Stunning! I love the piping along the edges,makes the bag pop! That scarf is a wonderful accessory. Love the whole look!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Too cute and ur shoes are darling



Thank you Seton!




greencurrytofu said:


> For the past 6 months I've been carrying my Honore 404 medium tote in Opera every day.



Perfect color for the Honore. So happy that the bag is working well for you. &#128077;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Took my cedar LP backpack with me to Disney. Never used this before but it's actually very comfortable



Backpack cousins! Mine is Bilberry. Agree with you that it's a breeze to use. Hands free is the way to go at Disney.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Nice outfit! Yes it is a little darling bag.



Thanks for the love! &#128518;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hoya94 said:


> My new neo in khaki!



My fav kind of green! Definitely need something in it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

APhiJill said:


> Flying to Dallas for my sorority's conference



The best travel companion. Smooth travels!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Stunning! I love the piping along the edges,makes the bag pop! That scarf is a wonderful accessory. Love the whole look!



Thanks so much! I wasn't sure about the scarf at first but then I thought, can't go wrong with black and pink on a black and pink bag, haha!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Quadri in Cobalt


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! I wasn't sure about the scarf at first but then I thought, can't go wrong with black and pink on a black and pink bag, haha!



Hahahaha! Fool proof I say. Black seems never to go wrong with anything.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Quadri in Cobalt]



Stunning blue! Cobalt looks darker in your picture than I thought. There was a brighter blue and I initially thought that was Cobalt. I am now wondering how dark the Navy Quadri wristlet I got looks. Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Quadri in Cobalt
> 
> View attachment 3264000



I love this color of course, and love the structured squishiness of this one!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Stunning blue! Cobalt looks darker in your picture than I thought. There was a brighter blue and I initially thought that was Cobalt. I am now wondering how dark the Navy Quadri wristlet I got looks. Can't wait to receive it!



I have some navy quadri and it's definitely dark navy, but it's not so dark that you'd get it confused with black. (I have that problem with clothing sometimes)


----------



## MahoganyQT

APhiJill said:


> Flying to Dallas for my sorority's conference




Nice. What color is this?


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Quadri in Cobalt
> 
> View attachment 3264000




Cute bag! Love the color. [emoji170]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> I have some navy quadri and it's definitely dark navy, but it's not so dark that you'd get it confused with black. (I have that problem with clothing sometimes)



Thank you dear! That is very helpful indeed. I have the same problem identifying reds. Somehow they all look the same to me, just varying tones. I can't make out whether one is Cherry Red or Poppy Red or Vermillion from online pics. There is a Cobalt small Quadri on WSB and SD is enabling me to get it. &#128552;


----------



## sleepykris

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Quadri in Cobalt
> 
> View attachment 3264000




This is making me want a blue bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> I love this color of course, and love the structured squishiness of this one!



Thanks so much! Yes, the structured squishiness is something very unique! 




pbnjam said:


> Cute bag! Love the color. [emoji170]



Thanks so much! Cobalt is a lovely blue! 




sleepykris said:


> This is making me want a blue bag!



Oh, a blue bag is a must! I may be biased tho cos I love blue bags, haha!


----------



## MiaBorsa

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Quadri in Cobalt
> 
> View attachment 3264000



So cute!   Love the color.


----------



## greencurrytofu

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Quadri in Cobalt
> 
> View attachment 3264000


I love this cobalt!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MiaBorsa said:


> So cute!   Love the color.





greencurrytofu said:


> I love this cobalt!



Thanks so much! It will be my bag over the Chinese New Year holidays


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Channelling a bit of boyish vibe today. My first LC purchased on vacation two years (or was it three?) back, the LM LLH in Bordeaux. Whenever I use it, I'll smile, remembering all the food adventures that DH and I shared on that trip.


----------



## bagsncakes

Le pliage medium tote in red garance


----------



## changingwoman

frenziedhandbag said:


> Channelling a bit of boyish vibe today. My first LC purchased on vacation two years (or was it three?) back, the LM LLH in Bordeaux. Whenever I use it, I'll smile, remembering all the food adventures that DH and I shared on that trip.


Cute outfit!  I love it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Channelling a bit of boyish vibe today. My first LC purchased on vacation two years (or was it three?) back, the LM LLH in Bordeaux. Whenever I use it, I'll smile, remembering all the food adventures that DH and I shared on that trip.



Your LM looks as good as new!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bagsncakes said:


> Le pliage medium tote in red garance



My favourite LP red!




changingwoman said:


> Cute outfit!  I love it!



Thank you! &#128518;



SmokieDragon said:


> Your LM looks as good as new!



&#128518; Surprisingly, it is my most used, as it was my first LLH. One edge is scraped a little bit and the white is showing off but I still love it all the same. &#128515;


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Channelling a bit of boyish vibe today. My first LC purchased on vacation two years (or was it three?) back, the LM LLH in Bordeaux. Whenever I use it, I'll smile, remembering all the food adventures that DH and I shared on that trip.


Lovely with your casual look, and cute sneakers!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

bagsncakes said:


> Le pliage medium tote in red garance
> View attachment 3265332


Lovely color!


----------



## qwertyword

Did Saks stop carrying Longchamp?


----------



## seton

qwertyword said:


> Did Saks stop carrying Longchamp?




Yes. A while ago.


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying my Great Wall LP today. Thought it would be very fitting for Lunar New Year. And attached my new KS scottie charm.


----------



## tinkerella

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Great Wall LP today. Thought it would be very fitting for Lunar New Year. And attached my new KS scottie charm.




Very festive ! Love how the ribbon on the Scottie matches the bag


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Great Wall LP today. Thought it would be very fitting for Lunar New Year. And attached my new KS scottie charm.
> 
> View attachment 3267478


Your bag is gorgeous, and the Scottie charm is so cute!!!!  Love it!!!


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Great Wall LP today. Thought it would be very fitting for Lunar New Year. And attached my new KS scottie charm.
> 
> View attachment 3267478



NIce!


----------



## cheidel

Large Cuir with red pebble leather Kate Spade wallet!!!!  Love this bag so much, I ordered the large Cuir in Natural at 40% off a couple days ago!!!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

cheidel said:


> Large Cuir with red pebble leather Kate Spade wallet!!!!  Love this bag so much, I ordered the large Cuir in Natural at 40% off a couple days ago!!!




We'll be bag twins!!! You're going to loooooove the natural so much! [emoji6]


----------



## pbnjam

tinkerella said:


> Very festive ! Love how the ribbon on the Scottie matches the bag



Thank you. That lil bit of red really helps. [emoji173]&#65039;



cheidel said:


> Your bag is gorgeous, and the Scottie charm is so cute!!!!  Love it!!!




Thank you Cheidel. KS loves her scotties!


EGBDF said:


> NIce!



Thank you! [emoji6]



cheidel said:


> Large Cuir with red pebble leather Kate Spade wallet!!!!  Love this bag so much, I ordered the large Cuir in Natural at 40% off a couple days ago!!!




Red and black always work! Very pretty. I can't wait for my med black LP cuir to arrive.


----------



## bagsncakes

frenziedhandbag said:


> My favourite LP red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji38] Surprisingly, it is my most used, as it was my first LLH. One edge is scraped a little bit and the white is showing off but I still love it all the same. [emoji2]







cheidel said:


> Lovely color!




Thankyou. It's my first LC, I didn't understand the hype until I got one. Love it!


----------



## cheidel

VerucaSalt921 said:


> We'll be bag twins!!! You're going to loooooove the natural so much! [emoji6]


Thank you!  Can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Thank you. That lil bit of red really helps. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Cheidel. KS loves her scotties!
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red and black always work! Very pretty. I can't wait for my med black LP cuir to arrive.


Congrats, I think you will love it!!! The leather is gorgeous and it's still light weight even with all the stuff I carry!!!  LOL


----------



## sleepykris

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Great Wall LP today. Thought it would be very fitting for Lunar New Year. And attached my new KS scottie charm.
> 
> View attachment 3267478




Soooo pretty.  I love love the colors. And the Scotty of course!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Congrats, I think you will love it!!! The leather is gorgeous and it's still light weight even with all the stuff I carry!!!  LOL




I had a medium LP cuir in poppy but the strap length didn't work for me. It was just so short that I couldn't wear it as a crossbody. I'm hoping the black one will be okay. I'll know once I get home. [emoji1]


sleepykris said:


> Soooo pretty.  I love love the colors. And the Scotty of course!




Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## pbnjam

Moved into my med neo since I have extra things to carry today. Mr. Bump came with me but today he is more terrified of the cold than accidents.


----------



## sleepykris

pbnjam said:


> Moved into my med neo since I have extra things to carry today. Mr. Bump came with me but today he is more terrified of the cold than accidents.
> 
> View attachment 3271265




I have the same one, sans charm.  Very cute!  That bag is my favorite, perfect size for me and I can stuff my toddlers' clothes, pull up , food and toys in with room to spare.


----------



## pbnjam

sleepykris said:


> I have the same one, sans charm.  Very cute!  That bag is my favorite, perfect size for me and I can stuff my toddlers' clothes, pull up , food and toys in with room to spare.




Thank you! You have more things to carry than I do. I think I use my small a lil more than med. But med is better for that extra space to stuff a scarf or light jacket. I have 4 neos already (2med n 2small). Find it so hard to resist the new colors.


----------



## MiaBorsa

pbnjam said:


> Moved into my med neo since I have extra things to carry today. Mr. Bump came with me but today he is more terrified of the cold than accidents.
> 
> View attachment 3271265



So cute!!


----------



## cheidel

@VerucaSalt921:   Wow, she's a beauty!  You were right!


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> So cute!!



Thank you!


----------



## greencurrytofu

pbnjam said:


> Moved into my med neo since I have extra things to carry today. Mr. Bump came with me but today he is more terrified of the cold than accidents.
> 
> View attachment 3271265


I love this beautiful color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely with your casual look, and cute sneakers!!!!!


Thank you. All thanks to LC, they go with anything!



pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Great Wall LP today.



&#128147; the color! Gorgeous with that bag charm. Adorable!



cheidel said:


> Large Cuir



Chic! That POP of red, perfect!



pbnjam said:


> Moved into my med neo



Bag twins! I love Mr Men! May I know where you purchased Mr Bump? He's too adorable. [emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

My latest purchase....
Le Pliage in cedar....


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> &#128147; the color! Gorgeous with that bag charm. Adorable!
> 
> Bag twins! I love Mr Men! May I know where you purchased Mr Bump? He's too adorable. [emoji7]




Thank you FH! Mr Bump is from a seller on IG, Ladymignonne. He is adorable. I grew up with Mr Men series too.


----------



## pbnjam

Mariapia said:


> My latest purchase....
> Le Pliage in cedar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271980


Very pretty color! Congrats!


----------



## EGBDF

Mariapia said:


> My latest purchase....
> Le Pliage in cedar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271980



Nice. I think cedar looks good with the leather contrast.


----------



## sleepykris

Mariapia said:


> My latest purchase....
> Le Pliage in cedar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271980




Cedar is so lovely


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Moved into my med neo since I have extra things to carry today. Mr. Bump came with me but today he is more terrified of the cold than accidents.
> 
> View attachment 3271265



That is so cute! 



cheidel said:


> Large Cuir with red pebble leather Kate Spade wallet!!!!  Love this bag so much, I ordered the large Cuir in Natural at 40% off a couple days ago!!!



Looks so supple!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Mariapia said:


> My latest purchase....
> Le Pliage in cedar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271980



Cedar is a wonderful color.


----------



## thedseer

Mariapia said:


> My latest purchase....
> Le Pliage in cedar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271980



Love cedar!


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Cuir Crossbody in Black


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Cuir Crossbody in Black
> 
> View attachment 3272133




Very cute and versatile piece!

I'm carrying my new med LP cuir in black.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Very cute and versatile piece!
> 
> I'm carrying my new med LP cuir in black.
> 
> View attachment 3272158



Thanks so much! It's her first outing 

Your Medium Cuir is lovely and that charm is perfect with it!


----------



## seton

Mariapia said:


> My latest purchase....
> Le Pliage in cedar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271980





SmokieDragon said:


> LP Cuir Crossbody in Black
> 
> View attachment 3272133





pbnjam said:


> Very cute and versatile piece!
> 
> I'm carrying my new med LP cuir in black.
> 
> View attachment 3272158





Ladies - I am happy to see your bags out and about.
The cedar is such a great colour and I love the tan lining.
Both black LPCs are urbane and cute at the same time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mariapia said:


> My latest purchase....
> Le Pliage in cedar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271980




Love Cedar!!!


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Cuir Crossbody in Black
> 
> View attachment 3272133





pbnjam said:


> Very cute and versatile piece!
> 
> I'm carrying my new med LP cuir in black.
> 
> View attachment 3272158



Gorgeous cuirs!


----------



## MiaBorsa

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Cuir Crossbody in Black
> 
> View attachment 3272133



So cute!   May I ask what the measurements are of this one?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Mariapia said:


> My latest purchase....
> Le Pliage in cedar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271980



Gorgeous color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

pbnjam said:


> Very cute and versatile piece!
> 
> I'm carrying my new med LP cuir in black.
> 
> View attachment 3272158



Sigh.   I love this one.


----------



## cheidel

Mariapia said:


> My latest purchase....
> Le Pliage in cedar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271980


Congrats, such a beautiful color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mariapia said:


> Le Pliage in cedar...



Heart Cedar! I got the coin purse and love the rich tone of green. 


pbnjam said:


> Thank you FH! Mr Bump is from a seller on IG, Ladymignonne. He is adorable. I grew up with Mr Men series too.


Weeee! Thanks for sharing dear! I'm scooting off to check IG now. My child is a fan of Mr Men too. It will be nice to have him on my bags. &#128525;



SmokieDragon said:


> LP Cuir Crossbody in Black



Bag twins! I'm sure it's happy to be out for it's maiden outing. I noticed that there is a sheen on the black which is just beautiful!



pbnjam said:


> I'm carrying my new med LP cuir in black.



Classic piece and I like how soft and smooshy it already looks. Gorgeous! Did you notice the sheen on it? So beautiful.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Ladies - I am happy to see your bags out and about. Both black LPCs are urbane and cute at the same time.





EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous cuirs!





MiaBorsa said:


> So cute!   May I ask what the measurements are of this one?





frenziedhandbag said:


> Bag twins! I'm sure it's happy to be out for it's maiden outing. I  noticed that there is a sheen on the black which is just beautiful!



Thanks so much everyone for the LPC Crossbody love! 

MiaBorsa, the measurements are 22 x 14 x 7cm or 8.75 x 5.5 x 2.75 inches 

Frenzied, I had my flash so the sheen was enhanced. On its own, the bag has a more subtle sheen


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Another Yoga day. I need my anti slip mat and a spare change of clothes thus 2724 it is. Also, the large cosmetic  case (discontinued) in Bilberry to house my wallet and card cases.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Another Yoga day. I need my anti slip mat and a spare change of clothes thus 2724 it is. Also, the large cosmetic  case (discontinued) in Bilberry to house my wallet and card cases.



Excellent bag for gym! Wish I can be more active.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Excellent bag for gym! Wish I can be more active.


I just realised I posted duplicate photos. [emoji14] I love the 2724! It still offers plenty of room for water and misc. 

I used to run but am having runner's knee now that I am older. Glad to be back at Yoga, stretching out all those tight knots. Swimming is another of my favourite sport too. For pure fun, I also do bicycling, soccer and badminton with my child.


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Another Yoga day. I need my anti slip mat and a spare change of clothes thus 2724 it is. Also, the large cosmetic  case (discontinued) in Bilberry to house my wallet and card cases.



Before I got into LC I was turned off by the fact that the LP totes had no interior organization/compartments, but now that I have a bunch I really appreciate being able to stuff whatever in there  I can't believe you could fit a yoga mat in the 2724! I wish LC still offered the large cosmetic case.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Another Yoga day. I need my anti slip mat and a spare change of clothes thus 2724 it is. Also, the large cosmetic  case (discontinued) in Bilberry to house my wallet and card cases.



Your picture has convinced me that my 1899 needs to start getting used


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> I just realised I posted duplicate photos. [emoji14] I love the 2724! It still offers plenty of room for water and misc.
> 
> I used to run but am having runner's knee now that I am older. Glad to be back at Yoga, stretching out all those tight knots. Swimming is another of my favourite sport too. For pure fun, I also do bicycling, soccer and badminton with my child.




That's nice to be involved with your child in different activities. In the winter, I just don't want to go anywhere but stay inside. For the lil bit of yoga classes that I took, I found it to be very relaxing and sweat releasing? all at the same time. Lol. I just need to find a class that works with my schedule.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


>




Your profile pic! So true, I have the same exact fear. 





mermaid.braid said:


> Before I got into LC I was turned off by the fact that the LP totes had no interior organization/compartments, but now that I have a bunch I really appreciate being able to stuff whatever in there  I can't believe you could fit a yoga mat in the 2724! I wish LC still offered the large cosmetic case.




I feel you. Initially, I was finding the black hole more than hard to get used to and relied on tons of bag organisers but increasingly, I appreciated the black hole more. So easy to stuff anything and everything inside. My yoga mat is full size and thick (being anti-slip), it even has its own drawstring carrier... and guess what? I also can fit in a full size towel within plus toiletries and two water bottles (a 1.5 litre mineral water bottle plus my usual 600ml water bottle). Heee... I drink like a camel after Hot Yoga class. 
I am just smitten with the 2724. I know you carry very light on normal days but I couldn't recommend it enough as an overnight bag or as a carry on or even for a weekend getaway. I hope LC brings back the large cosmetic case too. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Your picture has convinced me that my 1899 needs to start getting used




Yes! It needs to come out and play. You will love it for its lightness. 



pbnjam said:


> That's nice to be involved with your child in different activities. In the winter, I just don't want to go anywhere but stay inside. For the lil bit of yoga classes that I took, I found it to be very relaxing and sweat releasing? all at the same time. Lol. I just need to find a class that works with my schedule.




The weather plays an essential part in exercise. I feel drab when it rains in my country as it meant trudging around in raingear and not being able to run outdoors. I am glad you enjoy yoga too. Try the Daily Yoga app for yoga at home. It is a pretty good app. Take your time in finding a class that fits into your schedule. I spent a long time looking for mine too but very happy with the teachers thus far. Good Luck!


----------



## thedseer

frenziedhandbag said:


> Another Yoga day. I need my anti slip mat and a spare change of clothes thus 2724 it is. Also, the large cosmetic  case (discontinued) in Bilberry to house my wallet and card cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I use my Le Pliage as a yoga bag too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thedseer said:


> I use my Le Pliage as a yoga bag too!


High Five! LPs are perfect gym bags. No no... they are perfect for anything and everything!

In a bid to use my MSH in Navy more, I tried using it as my Yoga bag today. It was raining thunderstorms and I was up and awake at 4.30am. Feeling drab but felt the need to nudge or should I say push myself to "get moving". A pretty bag helps too. &#128517;


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> High Five! LPs are perfect gym bags. No no... they are perfect for anything and everything!
> 
> In a bid to use my MSH in Navy more, I tried using it as my Yoga bag today. It was raining thunderstorms and I was up and awake at 4.30am. Feeling drab but felt the need to nudge or should I say push myself to "get moving". A pretty bag helps too. &#128517;


Oh such a beauty!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Oh such a beauty!!!


It is. I love the sheen on it. It seems stiffer than my Hydreaga MSH though but I actually prefer it this way.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My small Cherry Red Cuir... basking in the CNY festive vibes. Caught in a heavy thunderstorm this evening and when I wiped my Cuir down with a paper towel, red dye transferred and I can distinctively sight water stains but a few hours later, it looks as good as new. Phew...


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> My small Cherry Red Cuir... basking in the CNY festive vibes. Caught in a heavy thunderstorm this evening and when I wiped my Cuir down with a paper towel, red dye transferred and I can distinctively sight water stains but a few hours later, it looks as good as new. Phew...



Phew indeed!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Phew indeed!!!


I honestly thought that was it. [emoji30] The water marks were staring back at me. Huge and dark. So relieved that they disappeared miraculously.


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> I feel you. Initially, I was finding the black hole more than hard to get used to and relied on tons of bag organisers but increasingly, I appreciated the black hole more. So easy to stuff anything and everything inside. My yoga mat is full size and thick (being anti-slip), it even has its own drawstring carrier... and guess what? I also can fit in a full size towel within plus toiletries and two water bottles (a 1.5 litre mineral water bottle plus my usual 600ml water bottle). Heee... I drink like a camel after Hot Yoga class.
> I am just smitten with the 2724. I know you carry very light on normal days but I couldn't recommend it enough as an overnight bag or as a carry on or even for a weekend getaway. I hope LC brings back the large cosmetic case too.



I love all my LCs but the LLH (1899 in my case) is the most versatile. I've definitely used it for overnights/weekends. Also as my personal item on a plane, to the spa, pool, beach, on trips to the mall...I could go on 



frenziedhandbag said:


> My small Cherry Red Cuir... basking in the CNY festive vibes. Caught in a heavy thunderstorm this evening and when I wiped my Cuir down with a paper towel, red dye transferred and I can distinctively sight water stains but a few hours later, it looks as good as new. Phew...



Lovely and so fitting for CNY! I'd have gotten this if I didn't have the same size in Vermillion already. Phew, glad to hear the Cuir's leather wasn't water damaged.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> I could go on
> 
> Phew, glad to hear the Cuir's leather wasn't water damaged.



I  guess that's the charm of LC and what keeps us addicted. I bring my 1899 whenever I travel too and DH is amazed that I have another LLH within the 2724. [emoji6] 

I did apply Loving My Bag (LMB) leather protectant when I first got the bag. Not sure if that helps but I am just relieved that the leather is fine. I have Vermillion in the mini Cuir Crossbody and truthfully, they (vs Cherry Red) look very different.


----------



## MiaBorsa

frenziedhandbag said:


> My small Cherry Red Cuir... basking in the CNY festive vibes. Caught in a heavy thunderstorm this evening and when I wiped my Cuir down with a paper towel, red dye transferred and I can distinctively sight water stains but a few hours later, it looks as good as new. Phew...



Gorgeous!   That's the color I want next!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   That's the color I want next!!


You NEED it! It's the perfect red. Dark and yet makes an impact. Do note that it is not as chilli red as my phone camera captures it to be. Definitely more blue toned and a very nice POP of colour.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> My small Cherry Red Cuir... basking in the CNY festive vibes. Caught in a heavy thunderstorm this evening and when I wiped my Cuir down with a paper towel, red dye transferred and I can distinctively sight water stains but a few hours later, it looks as good as new. Phew...


Wow, glad she is good as new again!!!  Such a nice pop of color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Wow, glad she is good as new again!!!  Such a nice pop of color!


I adore her! I was wearing navy ytd and she looked brilliant against blue. I really shouldn't be even thinking about it but find myself craving for a medium. *twiddling my thumbs and whistles 
[emoji189]  [emoji10] [emoji51]


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> I adore her! I was wearing navy ytd and she looked brilliant against blue. I really shouldn't be even thinking about it but find myself craving for a medium. *twiddling my thumbs and whistles
> [emoji189]  [emoji10] [emoji51]



You KNOW it's so hard to stop with one..or two..or..


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I adore her! I was wearing navy ytd and she looked brilliant against blue. I really shouldn't be even thinking about it but find myself craving for a medium. *twiddling my thumbs and whistles
> [emoji189]  [emoji10] [emoji51]



LC has a way of drawing us in... When I had Mediums, I wanted a Small, haha! We just want all the styles


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Black 1899 yesterday after her first outing


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I adore her! I was wearing navy ytd and she looked brilliant against blue. I really shouldn't be even thinking about it but find myself craving for a medium. *twiddling my thumbs and whistles
> [emoji189]  [emoji10] [emoji51]


Go for it!! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> My Black 1899 yesterday after her first outing
> 
> View attachment 3280274




hello darlin'
your collex of black LC bags is outstanding  

today, hoping for spring with lagoon cage n lagoon lm cuir clutch
black fou pouch n ZCP


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> You KNOW it's so hard to stop with one..or two..or..


You said it! I keep telling myself I do not need anymore bags but I find myself falling in love with a style and wanting to add it to my collex. Goodness! *nogood [emoji18] 


SmokieDragon said:


> LC has a way of drawing us in... When I had Mediums, I wanted a Small, haha! We just want all the styles [emoji23]


That is exactly what is happening to me! I had the medium Neo and now craving for a small. Oh Yes! Oh No! Oh, I don't know. LOL!



SmokieDragon said:


> My Black 1899 yesterday after her first outing



Yay! Loving it? Yes?


cheidel said:


> Go for it!! &#128522;&#128522;


Enabler alert!



seton said:


> hoping for spring with lagoon cage n lagoon lm cuir clutch black fou pouch n ZCP



Gorgeous as always!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mt. Fuji in Red Garance. My fav LP red.&#128525;


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> hello darlin'
> 
> your collex of black LC bags is outstanding
> 
> 
> 
> today, hoping for spring with lagoon cage n lagoon lm cuir clutch
> 
> black fou pouch n ZCP



Very pretty pic! I need Spring to come soon.



SmokieDragon said:


> My Black 1899 yesterday after her first outing
> 
> View attachment 3280274



Gorgeous bag! [emoji7]



frenziedhandbag said:


> High Five! LPs are perfect gym bags. No no... they are perfect for anything and everything!
> 
> In a bid to use my MSH in Navy more, I tried using it as my Yoga bag today. It was raining thunderstorms and I was up and awake at 4.30am. Feeling drab but felt the need to nudge or should I say push myself to "get moving". A pretty bag helps too. [emoji28]



Wow 4:30 am. I can't do that. I like your quote there to remind myself to work hard! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Mt. Fuji in Red Garance. My fav LP red.[emoji7]



Very pretty bag. Love the color and the print!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Another Yoga day. I need my anti slip mat and a spare change of clothes thus 2724 it is. Also, the large cosmetic  case (discontinued) in Bilberry to house my wallet and card cases.


The 2724 is my fav LC LP size!  Wish they would bring that size back.    It does hold a lot!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> hello darlin'
> your collex of black LC bags is outstanding
> 
> today, hoping for spring with lagoon cage n lagoon lm cuir clutch
> black fou pouch n ZCP



Thanks so much! Your lagoon cage still looks spectacular! Love the Foulonne accessories 




pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous bag! [emoji7]



Thanks so much! 




frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay! Loving it? Yes?



It's fantastic! I used it to keep a parcel which I was going to send and there was still so much room to spare  After taking the parcel out, it was pretty empty but it stayed on my lap nicely while I was having brunch  This week I'll be using a smaller bag for a change (wink, wink) - I think I will be craving for a big LC bag by next week haha!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mt. Fuji in Red Garance. My fav LP red.&#128525;



This bag in this colour always makes me smile


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> My Black 1899 yesterday after her first outing
> 
> View attachment 3280274


Congrats!!!  Enjoy her.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mt. Fuji in Red Garance. My fav LP red.&#128525;



you look too cute 


switched to my green SM. I pulled out all my green LCs for the next month!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> you look too cute
> 
> 
> switched to my green SM. I pulled out all my green LCs for the next month!



Very pretty...makes me want to set aside my black/navy bags for a while.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

seton said:


> you look too cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switched to my green SM. I pulled out all my green LCs for the next month!




Always love seeing your SM seton! [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## JuicyFruit839

Today, it's the short handle navy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> you look too cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switched to my green SM. I pulled out all my green LCs for the next month!




It's so nice to see a bright, fresh color this time of year. It feels so optimistic!



JuicyFruit839 said:


> Today, it's the short handle navy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281139




I really like this. I've been looking at the LPs in the "new navy" for Spring.


----------



## JuicyFruit839

LuvAllBags said:


> It's so nice to see a bright, fresh color this time of year. It feels so optimistic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this. I've been looking at the LPs in the "new navy" for Spring.




Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> I like your quote there to remind myself to work hard!
> Very pretty bag. Love the color and the print!



I credit the thunderstorms for waking me up at such an ungodly hour. I need my sleep. Haha! The quote is meant to motivate myself. [emoji51]  This is the second time I am using Fuji but loving it!


cheidel said:


> The 2724 is my fav LC LP size!  Wish they would bring that size back.    It does hold a lot!


I wish it comes back too. Such a handy size.



SmokieDragon said:


> It's fantastic! This week I'll be using a smaller bag for a change (wink, wink)



Woohoo! I see you had been test running the smaller bag. Yearning to hear your thoughts. Mine is arriving today. [emoji6]


SmokieDragon said:


> This bag in this colour always makes me smile


[emoji1] It's a cute bag and I enjoy the subtle red. Not too bright, just right.


seton said:


> you look too cute
> 
> 
> switched to my green SM. I pulled out all my green LCs for the next month!


Thank you! Ahhh, the vibrant SM and I love that cheery fob! 



JuicyFruit839 said:


> Today, it's the short handle navy!



Bag twins! Cute fob!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mt. Fuji in Red Garance. My fav LP red.&#128525;


That is one lovely LP!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> you look too cute
> 
> 
> switched to my green SM. I pulled out all my green LCs for the next month!


Such a pretty shade of green!  Love the charm.


----------



## cheidel

JuicyFruit839 said:


> Today, it's the short handle navy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281139


Very cute, and the navy LP is one of my fav colors!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying LLH gunmetal today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> That is one lovely LP!!!


Thank you!


cheidel said:


> Carrying LLH gunmetal today!


Gorgeous Gunmetal. Still on my wishlist!


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> Carrying LLH gunmetal today!




Lovely!


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> Lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Gorgeous Gunmetal. Still on my wishlist!


Thank you!


----------



## greencurrytofu

Today it's a black and beige le pliage (size 2).


----------



## ___roxanne

frenziedhandbag said:


> Using my bilberry backpack for the first time on vacation,  I couldn't  capture the color properly and it looked more blue than purple. My thoughts about the bag? It's remarkable! I am super elated with this bag. Fits a ton (two umbrellas, one raincoat,  travel wallet,  handphone, wet wipes, large tissues,  child's cutlery, scarf, lip balm, hand sanitizer,  hand moisturiser, lip gloss, cream for insect bites), water bottle. All these and I still have space for more and the best thing was that I hardly feel it on me. To conclude, it is a winner of a bag!


good to know! I'm looking to purchase my first LC backpack soon and this was helpful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

greencurrytofu said:


> Today it's a black and beige le pliage (size 2).


Splendid combo and goes so well with your outfit of the day too! &#128077;


___roxanne said:


> good to know! I'm looking to purchase my first LC backpack soon and this was helpful!


Glad to share. I love the backpack and it's with me whenever I want to be handsfree. It is deceptively roomy. You've made the easy choice of wanting one. The tough choice next is choosing the color. Waiting to see yours! &#128521;


----------



## greencurrytofu

frenziedhandbag said:


> Splendid combo and goes so well with your outfit of the day too! [emoji106]




Thanks frenziedhandbag, I ordered this one to match for those trench coat and black slacks days [emoji169]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

greencurrytofu said:


> Thanks frenziedhandbag, I ordered this one to match for those trench coat and black slacks days [emoji169]


That's so cool. I love beige/brown but it doesn't work for my skintone. I shall just admire yours. [emoji7]


----------



## cheidel

greencurrytofu said:


> Today it's a black and beige le pliage (size 2).


Love the black and beige!!!


----------



## greencurrytofu

cheidel said:


> Love the black and beige!!!



Thanks, cheidel. It's great for rainy days. (On sunny days it feels a bit drab  )


----------



## tannc

My good old Le Pliage in Bilberry. I always call it "grape" color


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tannc said:


> My good old Le Pliage in Bilberry. I always call it "grape" color



It's a delicious grape for sure! My fav!


----------



## Rose71

My new LP neo in pink


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Hi, i'm new to the forum, though I follow for some time. I thought i'd share with you one of my  Le Pliages... I wore this today to the gym, i usually carry my LLHs to the gym


----------



## Amazona

Ann_Margaret said:


> Hi, i'm new to the forum, though I follow for some time. I thought i'd share with you one of my  Le Pliages... I wore this today to the gym, i usually carry my LLHs to the gym



Welcome to the forum! 
LP is such a great bag, goes from work to gym to shopping to travel with such ease. Enjoy your LP's and make sure to show us the rest of them at some point!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Thank you  I will I agree, i take them everywhere. i can't take them to work in my case though (I wear an uniform)


----------



## EGBDF

tannc said:


> My good old Le Pliage in Bilberry. I always call it "grape" color



I think bilberry in Le Pliage is wonderful!



Ann_Margaret said:


> Hi, i'm new to the forum, though I follow for some time. I thought i'd share with you one of my  Le Pliages... I wore this today to the gym, i usually carry my LLHs to the gym



Welcome and that's a lovely shade of blue.


----------



## MiaBorsa

tannc said:


> My good old Le Pliage in Bilberry. I always call it "grape" color



I never get tired of bilberry!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ann_Margaret said:


> Hi, i'm new to the forum, though I follow for some time. I thought i'd share with you one of my  Le Pliages... I wore this today to the gym, i usually carry my LLHs to the gym



Lovely bag!   Welcome to the forum.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> Hi, i'm new to the forum, though I follow for some time. I thought i'd share with you one of my  Le Pliages... I wore this today to the gym, i usually carry my LLHs to the gym


Welcome! That is a lovely shade of blue, ice blue? I bring my LPs everywhere too. They fit in so well.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Thank you all for your welcome. It's Azure, the lighting is not the best sorry, looks not as bright and darker in this picture


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> Thank you all for your welcome. It's Azure.



No worries at all. Azure is a pretty color too. Reminiscent of summer skies.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

I carried the mini LP in amethist to a small trip to the supermarket today. I found this one in these winter sales for 50


----------



## HesitantShopper

Ann_Margaret said:


> I carried the mini LP in amethist to a small trip to the supermarket today. I found this one in these winter sales for 50



Awe, so cute! love the color.. i have one but in red.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Still in my large natural cuir after 2 months straight and not a sign of wear. I'm so in love [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Ann_Margaret said:


> Hi, i'm new to the forum, though I follow for some time. I thought i'd share with you one of my  Le Pliages... I wore this today to the gym, i usually carry my LLHs to the gym



Very pretty color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3284711
> 
> Still in my large natural cuir after 2 months straight and not a sign of wear. I'm so in love [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]



So nice! and i know very soft.


----------



## cait_rose

cheidel said:


> Carrying LLH gunmetal today!




Beautiful, where were you able to get it personalized in such a way? Most of the time I see embroidery of the nylon, I prefer the hotstamp like yours has.


----------



## cheidel

cait_rose said:


> Beautiful, where were you able to get it personalized in such a way? Most of the time I see embroidery of the nylon, I prefer the hotstamp like yours has.


Thank you!  This LP was purchased from sandspointshop.com, and they offer the gold embossing or embroidery on Longchamp bags for $14.95.


----------



## cheidel

tannc said:


> My good old Le Pliage in Bilberry. I always call it "grape" color


Twinsies......I also have the MSH Bilberry!  Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> I carried the mini LP in amethist to a small trip



The mini LP always makes me smile. It is so adorable and scoring it at a good price is always a bonus. [emoji106] 



VerucaSalt921 said:


> Still in my large natural cuir



I shy away from browns usually but Natural is growing on me. So beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

Ann_Margaret said:


> I carried the mini LP in amethist to a small trip to the supermarket today. I found this one in these winter sales for 50


Very cute, and a lovely color!


----------



## cheidel

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3284711
> 
> Still in my large natural cuir after 2 months straight and not a sign of wear. I'm so in love [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


She's beautiful, and we are twinsies now!!!      The leather is so lovely!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

HesitantShopper said:


> So nice! and i know very soft.







cheidel said:


> She's beautiful, and we are twinsies now!!!      The leather is so lovely!




Thank you! [emoji173]&#65039;
Yes Cheidel, so glad you got it! The leather is so lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Needed a boost so Yoga it is and a delicious cup of green tea latte. Looking on is 2724. She is fast becoming my favourite Yoga bag.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Needed a boost so Yoga it is and a delicious cup of green tea latte. Looking on is 2724. She is fast becoming my favourite Yoga bag.


Nice to relax with a cup of tea after yoga!  The 2724 is perfect, because it holds so much!!!  Love the sneakers.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> Needed a boost so Yoga it is and a delicious cup of green tea latte. Looking on is 2724. She is fast becoming my favourite Yoga bag.



That's a great colour, goes with everything! I use my LLHs  for Gym all the time


----------



## Cosmopolitan

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3284711
> 
> 
> Still in my large natural cuir after 2 months straight and not a sign of wear. I'm so in love [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]



Gorgeous! Love this color in the cuir line. Did you treat it with anything to prevent stains/color transfer? Or was it ok on its own?


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Cosmopolitan said:


> Gorgeous! Love this color in the cuir line. Did you treat it with anything to prevent stains/color transfer? Or was it ok on its own?




Thank you! I sprayed it with Apple Guard Rain & Stain spray, once when I first got it and again a couple of weeks ago as we've been getting some really bad weather, and no issues with rain or snow. That spray works wonders!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Thank you! I sprayed it with Apple Guard Rain & Stain spray, once when I first got it and again a couple of weeks ago as we've been getting some really bad weather, and no issues with rain or snow. That spray works wonders!




Thanks for the info. I'm usually squeamish about light colored bags but yours looks like it's in great shape.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm usually squeamish about light colored bags but yours looks like it's in great shape.




Thanks! I usually am as well, I used to only go for very dark colors but since I pretty much only wear black & grey I think my husband was trying to get creative [emoji6]. This color is a great alternative to black, it really goes with everything. I desperately wanted bilberry and if that ever comes out again in cuir I'd definitely get one. I love my nylon version.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Blue LM Metal that Cheidel found for me!!


----------



## EGBDF

MahoganyQT said:


> Blue LM Metal that Chiedal found for me!!
> 
> View attachment 3286678


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Nice to relax with a cup of tea after yoga!  The 2724 is perfect, because it holds so much!!!  Love the sneakers.


I feel like I need another 2724. It's the perfect bag for Yoga. I'm loving the sneakers too. Very lightweight and good support.


Ann_Margaret said:


> That's a great colour, goes with everything! I use my LLHs  for Gym all the time


Thank you. I find myself wanting another one but it had to be a custom as the model is already discontinued. &#128546;



MahoganyQT said:


> Blue LM Metal that Cheidel found for me!!



Oh my, you hit the jackpot! Stunning!


----------



## MahoganyQT

EGBDF said:


>







frenziedhandbag said:


> I feel like I need another 2724. It's the perfect bag for Yoga. I'm loving the sneakers too. Very lightweight and good support.
> 
> Thank you. I find myself wanting another one but it had to be a custom as the model is already discontinued. &#128546;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, you hit the jackpot! Stunning!




Thanks! I got lucky. The bag is gorgeous.


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Blue LM Metal that Cheidel found for me!!
> 
> View attachment 3286678


Such a lovely blue!!!  Enjoy!  I have not carried my black LM Metal yet, but hope to soon.


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Such a lovely blue!!!  Enjoy!  I have not carried my black LM Metal yet, but hope to soon.




I can't believe you haven't carried yours yet!!! Thanks again.


----------



## Yuki85

At a rainy day [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## MahoganyQT

Love this color. I have it too!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Yuki85 said:


> At a rainy day [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3288256



Cedar is great, i like it so much i have it in slh and llh (sorry i don't know the size codes). It's nice to see it in a different size.


----------



## Yuki85

MahoganyQT said:


> Love this color. I have it too!


 


Ann_Margaret said:


> Cedar is great, i like it so much i have it in slh and llh (sorry i don't know the colour codes). It's nice to see it in a different size.




Love this color too!!! Would be great to see some pictures of your bags.


----------



## tinkerella

Yuki85 said:


> At a rainy day [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3288256




Stunning! I really love how the green brings out the warmth of the brown and gold.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Today I'm carrying my Quadri leather crossbody.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Today I'm carrying my Quadri leather crossbody.



This looks absolutely stunning! I love the Quadri line!


----------



## run1byme

Hi all - thought I'd share my current bag - LLH in Papier. Love this bag


----------



## Ann_Margaret

run1byme said:


> Hi all - thought I'd share my current bag - LLH in Papier. Love this bag



Beautiful bag with the Eiffel Tower, and Paper is a great colour!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Carrying the mini in Chocolate today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> At a rainy day



Beautiful! Just WOW!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Today I'm carrying my Quadri leather crossbody



This crossbody is so chic. I love it! Awesome choice about the color. Timeless. 



run1byme said:


> Hi all - thought I'd share my current bag - LLH in Papier.



Eiffel. Love it!



Ann_Margaret said:


> mini in Chocolate



One of my fav sizes. Deceptively small but holds tons. The undercover agent of LC.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Trying out the MSH (Hydreanga) without a bag organiser for once. All is well till I loaded it with a change of clothes and water for Yoga. That was when I felt I was doing strength training at the same time. [emoji123]


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Trying out the MSH (Hydreanga) without a bag organiser for once. All is well till I loaded it with a change of clothes and water for Yoga. That was when I felt I was doing strength training at the same time. [emoji123]



Hehe, beautiful color but just how much water are you carrying?!?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Hehe, beautiful color but just how much water are you carrying?!?


Heee.... just 600ml but I felt the strain in the crook of my arm. I think I have weak arms. Strength training is necessary. LOL!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> Trying out the MSH (Hydreanga) without a bag organiser for once. All is well till I loaded it with a change of clothes and water for Yoga. That was when I felt I was doing strength training at the same time. [emoji123]



Looking great! You fit all in there and still is not full. When i go to the gym with my 1899s, the bag is so full, but i take 2 towels, a pair of sneackers, everything, just not the water there.


----------



## Rikilove10

I just made my first Longchamp purchase: a small 3D tote. The picture doesn't do it justice. It's a beautifully styled, deep blue bag. Very happy to add this beauty to my collection.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> Looking great!



Thank you! Actually, I cheated. I did not bring my full gear yesterday (missing the Yoga mat, towel and more water), as they would not fit at all. This had just the essentials, toiletries, clothes and water. You had sneakers! That is already brilliant. I feel 2724 is compulsory for Yoga days or another thought is to carry two bags (which I have not tried yet).


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! Actually, I cheated. I did not bring my full gear yesterday (missing the Yoga mat, towel and more water), as they would not fit at all. This had just the essentials, toiletries, clothes and water. You had sneakers! That is already brilliant. I feel 2724 is compulsory for Yoga days or another thought is to carry two bags (which I have not tried yet).



Yes, two bags is an idea, i could do a MSH + one of the medium kipling backpacks i have. The MSH alone doesn't work for me. I'll try to post in WIYLB thread next time i go to the gym


----------



## EGBDF

Rikilove10 said:


> I just made my first Longchamp purchase: a small 3D tote. The picture doesn't do it justice. It's a beautifully styled, deep blue bag. Very happy to add this beauty to my collection.



Very nice! Congrats on your first LC.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> Yes, two bags is an idea. The MSH alone doesn't work for me. I'll try to post in WIYLB thread next time i go to the gym



I thought of the LP backpack too + MSH. Kipling bags are so useful. I have a three zip crossbody and enjoy it as well. Oooh, I love WIYB pics!


----------



## cheidel

LLH Gunmetal today!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> LLH Gunmetal today!!!  [emoji14]


The Laduree looked perfect with it! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Today I'm carrying my Quadri leather crossbody.




Adorable! I love the organization inside. My Quadri is one of my faves because the leather wears so well.


----------



## Mariapia

Rikilove10 said:


> I just made my first Longchamp purchase: a small 3D tote. The picture doesn't do it justice. It's a beautifully styled, deep blue bag. Very happy to add this beauty to my collection.




Great bag![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> This looks absolutely stunning! I love the Quadri line!





frenziedhandbag said:


> This crossbody is so chic. I love it! Awesome choice about the color. Timeless.





LuvAllBags said:


> Adorable! I love the organization inside. My Quadri is one of my faves because the leather wears so well.



Thanks for all the Quadri love ladies.  Highly recommend this style. Was surprised how roomy it is when I received it from Longchamp. Holds all my regular daily stuff.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Rikilove10 said:


> I just made my first Longchamp purchase: a small 3D tote. The picture doesn't do it justice. It's a beautifully styled, deep blue bag. Very happy to add this beauty to my collection.



Congrats! The small 3D in midnight blue is gorgeous!


----------



## pbnjam

run1byme said:


> Hi all - thought I'd share my current bag - LLH in Papier. Love this bag




Very pretty! Love the Eiffel Tower LPs.


Cosmopolitan said:


> Today I'm carrying my Quadri leather crossbody.



Cute and carefree crossbody!



Yuki85 said:


> At a rainy day [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3288256



Love cedar. Gorgeous color! [emoji172]



frenziedhandbag said:


> Trying out the MSH (Hydreanga) without a bag organiser for once. All is well till I loaded it with a change of clothes and water for Yoga. That was when I felt I was doing strength training at the same time. [emoji123]



O no. It's the water adding to the weight. I usually use an organizer with MSH. Very pretty bag!


----------



## Rikilove10

EGBDF said:


> Very nice! Congrats on your first LC.



Thank you!


----------



## Rikilove10

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats! The small 3D in midnight blue is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Rikilove10

Mariapia said:


> Great bag![emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks! It looks like she's gonna become my everyday bag, it works with everything.


----------



## Rikilove10

EGBDF said:


> Very nice! Congrats on your first LC.



Thank you!


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Trying out the MSH (Hydreanga) without a bag organiser for once. All is well till I loaded it with a change of clothes and water for Yoga. That was when I felt I was doing strength training at the same time. [emoji123]



I always love seeing an Eiffel LP  Cute shoes, too! 



cheidel said:


> LLH Gunmetal today!!!



The Ladurée coordinates so nicely with this!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> LLH Gunmetal today!!!



So pretty with the charm and monogram!



Rikilove10 said:


> I just made my first Longchamp purchase: a small 3D tote. The picture doesn't do it justice. It's a beautifully styled, deep blue bag. Very happy to add this beauty to my collection.




O I commented in the general bag section. I'm glad you revealed here. Looks great!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Rikilove10 said:


> I just made my first Longchamp purchase: a small 3D tote. The picture doesn't do it justice. It's a beautifully styled, deep blue bag. Very happy to add this beauty to my collection.




This is completely adorable!


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Trying out the MSH (Hydreanga) without a bag organiser for once. All is well till I loaded it with a change of clothes and water for Yoga. That was when I felt I was doing strength training at the same time. [emoji123]




[emoji173]&#65039; this color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Highly recommend this style. Was surprised how roomy it is when I received it from Longchamp.



Appreciate the recommendation! Thanks for sharing. Always happy to hear how different lines wear and user experience is always the best!



pbnjam said:


> It's the water adding to the weight. I usually use an organizer with MSH. Very pretty bag!



I usually use an organiser too but decided against it as I felt it made the bag look fuller and wider. The water did add weight but I also did carry it around for about two hours whilst running errands. Might had been that too.We are bag twins, I think? I love such deep pinks too.



mermaid.braid said:


> I always love seeing an Eiffel LP. Cute shoes



Thanks for the love! I love seeing the Eiffel too, always makes me smile. There is something magical about it. My outfit was a tad dark, hence the metallic pop in my shoes.


LuvAllBags said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; this color!


Me too! It's just so vibrant and yet muted at the same time.


----------



## karinalou

halobear said:


> At the dentist with my DD and my Planetes
> View attachment 3217285



Hi! May I know the size of your planetes? Is this the large one? Would you know when Longchamp discontinued this style? Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> I usually use an organiser too but decided against it as I felt it made the bag look fuller and wider. The water did add weight but I also did carry it around for about two hours whilst running errands. Might had been that too.We are bag twins, I think? I love such deep pinks too.




Yup we're bag twins! I'm going to carry an MSH today too. 
Finally moving out of my black med LP cuir.... which is one awesome bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Ann_Margaret said:


> Carrying the mini in Chocolate today


What a cutie done in chocolate.



frenziedhandbag said:


> Trying out the MSH (Hydreanga) without a bag organiser for once. All is well till I loaded it with a change of clothes and water for Yoga. That was when I felt I was doing strength training at the same time. [emoji123]



Such a pretty color! perfect gym companion. 



Rikilove10 said:


> I just made my first Longchamp purchase: a small 3D tote. The picture doesn't do it justice. It's a beautifully styled, deep blue bag. Very happy to add this beauty to my collection.



Great choice! congrats on your first LC!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

cheidel said:


> LLH Gunmetal today!!!



I think gunmetal is a nice neutral colour that looks great in this size, though i have it in msh.


----------



## khriseeee

My new emerald sh medium le pliage neo w/ strap. I love the color!!


----------



## pbnjam

khriseeee said:


> My new emerald sh medium le pliage neo w/ strap. I love the color!!




Twins! [emoji172] I love the color.


----------



## halobear

karinalou said:


> Hi! May I know the size of your planetes? Is this the large one? Would you know when Longchamp discontinued this style? Thank you!




Hi,
It's the small tote with the longer shoulder straps. This was discontinued a couple of years ago but may still be available at outlets. You can also check eBay, Poshmark or Mercari.


----------



## run1byme

frenziedhandbag said:


> Trying out the MSH (Hydreanga) without a bag organiser for once. All is well till I loaded it with a change of clothes and water for Yoga. That was when I felt I was doing strength training at the same time. [emoji123]



Love the Eiffel LP in this color 



cheidel said:


> LLH Gunmetal today!!!



Love your Laduree on your LP - just perfect!!


----------



## run1byme

Ann_Margaret said:


> Beautiful bag with the Eiffel Tower, and Paper is a great colour!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Eiffel. Love it!





pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! Love the Eiffel Tower LPs.



Thanks for the Eiffel LP love, everyone


----------



## Ann_Margaret

My two LP on "standby" in the living room, i will be using the Cedar tomorrow and the Chocolate is pre-prepared for the next time to the gym. I like to switch bags a lot, thanks to Longchamp for the so many colours


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> The Laduree looked perfect with it! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;




Thank you!!!  Hope to get the silver Laduree some day!


----------



## cheidel

mermaid.braid said:


> I always love seeing an Eiffel LP  Cute shoes, too!
> 
> 
> 
> The Ladurée coordinates so nicely with this!


----------



## cheidel

mermaid.braid said:


> I always love seeing an Eiffel LP  Cute shoes, too!
> 
> 
> 
> The Ladurée coordinates so nicely with this!


 


pbnjam said:


> So pretty with the charm and monogram!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O I commented in the general bag section. I'm glad you revealed here. Looks great!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

Ann_Margaret said:


> I think gunmetal is a nice neutral colour that looks great in this size, though i have it in msh.




Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

run1byme said:


> Love the Eiffel LP in this color
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Laduree on your LP - just perfect!!




Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Today I'm carrying my Quadri leather crossbody.


 
Beautiful and functional. Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

run1byme said:


> Hi all - thought I'd share my current bag - LLH in Papier. Love this bag


 
Love the paper Eiffel...!!!


----------



## cheidel

Ann_Margaret said:


> Carrying the mini in Chocolate today




Very cute, love the chocolate LP!


----------



## cheidel

Yuki85 said:


> At a rainy day [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3288256


 
Gorgeous, rich color.  Looks lovely!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Trying out the MSH (Hydreanga) without a bag organiser for once. All is well till I loaded it with a change of clothes and water for Yoga. That was when I felt I was doing strength training at the same time. [emoji123]




Such a beautiful color!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ann_Margaret said:


> My two LP on "standby" in the living room, i will be using the Cedar tomorrow and the Chocolate is pre-prepared for the next time to the gym. I like to switch bags a lot, thanks to Longchamp for the so many colours




Pretty!


----------



## AtlDesigner

khriseeee said:


> My new emerald sh medium le pliage neo w/ strap. I love the color!!




Hi - would you mind telling me where you purchased your Emerald Neo?  I've been looking for that color for a while. Thank you!


----------



## run1byme

cheidel said:


> Love the paper Eiffel...!!!



Thanks so much, cheidel!!


----------



## FrancesDakota

Large le pliage in black.


----------



## JuicyFruit839

FrancesDakota said:


> Large le pliage in black.




That's exactly what I'm carrying today, too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Finally moving out of my black med LP cuir.



The black Cuir is a closet staple! I think the medium size is very handy. 



HesitantShopper said:


> Such a pretty color! perfect gym companion.



Thank u! I changed out of it to the MSH in Navy for Yoga today. 



Ann_Margaret said:


> though i have it in msh.



I think Gunmetal is gorgeous in the MSH. Very chic with the short handles. 



khriseeee said:


> My new emerald sh medium le pliage neo w/ strap.



Emerald is a fantastic color. Congrats on scoring it!



run1byme said:


> Love the Eiffel LP in this color



Thanks for the Eiffel love. 



Ann_Margaret said:


> I like to switch bags a lot, thanks to Longchamp for the so many colours



Amazing colors. LC makes life more exciting for us. [emoji1] 


cheidel said:


> Such a beautiful color!!!  Enjoy!


Thank you C!


----------



## khriseeee

AtlDesigner said:


> Hi - would you mind telling me where you purchased your Emerald Neo?  I've been looking for that color for a while. Thank you!


Someone I know got it from Paris.


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large black 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Cuir today, with my new black LC LM Metal pouchette (which I was very lucky to find new), and happy to get the thumbs up from the Authenticate Thread!!! [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying



Your bag looks amazing and that LM pouchette is [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] .


----------



## MahoganyQT

Very nice!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your bag looks amazing and that LM pouchette is [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] .


Thanks my friend!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Very nice!!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still in my large 2.0 bucket bag. We visited a new art gallery today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Carrying large black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuir today, with my new black LC LM Metal pouchette (which I was very lucky to find new), and happy to get the thumbs up from the Authenticate Thread!!! [emoji4][emoji106]



Gorgeous combination! I love how the Pouchette Handle is so high that a wrist can comfortably fit through it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still in my large 2.0 bucket bag. We visited a new art gallery today.



Looks like tea is being poured into your bucket bag!!! NOOOOO!!!! LOL!


----------



## run1byme

cheidel said:


> Carrying large black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuir today, with my new black LC LM Metal pouchette (which I was very lucky to find new), and happy to get the thumbs up from the Authenticate Thread!!! [emoji4][emoji106]





frenziedhandbag said:


> Still in my large 2.0 bucket bag. We visited a new art gallery today.



All gorgeous LC items, ladies - love them!!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Having the happiest time at the happiest place on earth with my Large Cuir Longchamp Le Pliage.


----------



## pbnjam

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3293362
> 
> Having the happiest time at the happiest place on earth with my Large Cuir Longchamp Le Pliage.




Aww Mickey. Gorgeous bag carrying all your necessities. Have fun!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looks like tea is being poured into your bucket bag!!! NOOOOO!!!! LOL!


You caught it. Bravo! &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;
That's the idea behind this shot. Hahaha! 


run1byme said:


> All gorgeous LC items, ladies - love them!!


Thank you. &#128522;



jadeaymanalac said:


> Having the happiest time at the happiest place on earth with my Large Cuir Longchamp Le Pliage.



The large looks not so large at all. I love how smooshy it looks in this shot. Fabulous! Enjoy!


----------



## Jenniedel

Brought the Artwalk on travel, but only managed a hotel room shot. [emoji16]


----------



## Jenniedel

cheidel said:


> Carrying large black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuir today, with my new black LC LM Metal pouchette (which I was very lucky to find new), and happy to get the thumbs up from the Authenticate Thread!!! [emoji4][emoji106]



Hi, cheidel! Lovely bag & pouch!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Still in my large 2.0 bucket bag. We visited a new art gallery today.



Pretty! I was in the market for a bucket bag. I got one from Furla before seeing this (felt a bit of regret!). [emoji16]



jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3293362
> 
> Having the happiest time at the happiest place on earth with my Large Cuir Longchamp Le Pliage.



Cute pic! [emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3293362
> 
> Having the happiest time at the happiest place on earth with my Large Cuir Longchamp Le Pliage.



I think Mickey wants to crawl into your bag because it looks so inviting!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jenniedel said:


> Brought the Artwalk on travel



It definitely looked like art against the decor. Very lovely bag!



Jenniedel said:


> Pretty! I was in the market for a bucket bag. I got one from Furla before seeing this (felt a bit of regret!)



The Furla Stacey was the very first bag I looked at. I almost pulled the trigger on it. It is a very pretty bag. So many colors to choose from too. The only thing that stopped me from getting the Furla is because I need the top of the back to close fully due to crowded public transport in my country. Don't regret, &#128522; the Furla is gorgeous and very well made too... plus saffiano is so durable. &#128077;


----------



## tinkerella

jadeaymanalac said:


> Having the happiest time at the happiest place on earth with my Large Cuir Longchamp Le Pliage.



Is that hk Disneyland?  beautiful bag against an equally beautiful castle! 



Jenniedel said:


> Brought the Artwalk on travel, but only managed a hotel room shot. [emoji16]



It's a great shot ! Hope you had a good stay


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still in my large 2.0 bucket bag. We visited a new art gallery today.





jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3293362
> 
> Having the happiest time at the happiest place on earth with my Large Cuir Longchamp Le Pliage.



Love these fun photos!


----------



## EGBDF

Jenniedel said:


> Brought the Artwalk on travel, but only managed a hotel room shot. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293969



I like the color combos on these, and the thick fabric. Have a fun trip!


----------



## run1byme

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3293362
> 
> Having the happiest time at the happiest place on earth with my Large Cuir Longchamp Le Pliage.



Fun!!  Two things I love - LC and Disney 



Jenniedel said:


> Brought the Artwalk on travel, but only managed a hotel room shot. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293969



Artwalk is such a stunning pattern - enjoy!!


----------



## thedseer

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3293362
> 
> Having the happiest time at the happiest place on earth with my Large Cuir Longchamp Le Pliage.



Great shot!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Love these fun photos!


Love fun backdrops anytime!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Jenniedel said:


> Brought the Artwalk on travel, but only managed a hotel room shot. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293969




Beautiful!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

pbnjam said:


> Aww Mickey. Gorgeous bag carrying all your necessities. Have fun!!


And it's very practical for a trip like this. That shoulder strap makes my life much easier. 



frenziedhandbag said:


> The large looks not so large at all. I love how smooshy it looks in this shot. Fabulous! Enjoy!


I think because it's so smooshy and so soft it doesn't look big at all.



Jenniedel said:


> Cute pic! [emoji4]





SmokieDragon said:


> I think Mickey wants to crawl into your bag because it looks so inviting!


I carried Mickey in my bag sticking out like that and got so much compliments. 



tinkerella said:


> Is that hk Disneyland?  beautiful bag against an equally beautiful castle!


Yes.. My friends and I relived our childhood during our visit in Disneyhk 


EGBDF said:


> Love these fun photos!





run1byme said:


> Fun!!  Two things I love - LC and Disney





thedseer said:


> Great shot!



Thank you all ladies, for your fabulous comment. I'm glad no one scolded me for putting my bag on the floor... Anything for getting that shot


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the week is my Balzane. Should wear her more often.


----------



## run1byme

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the week is my Balzane. Should wear her more often.
> 
> View attachment 3294930



Hey, Ludmilla!!  Gorgeous bag - love that color & the leather looks buttery soft!!


----------



## EGBDF

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the week is my Balzane. Should wear her more often.
> 
> View attachment 3294930



Lovely!


----------



## pbnjam

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the week is my Balzane. Should wear her more often.
> 
> View attachment 3294930



She is so gorgeous!! [emoji7]



Jenniedel said:


> Brought the Artwalk on travel, but only managed a hotel room shot. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293969




Hi twin! Love this bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

run1byme said:


> Hey, Ludmilla!!  Gorgeous bag - love that color & the leather looks buttery soft!!







EGBDF said:


> Lovely!







pbnjam said:


> She is so gorgeous!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi twin! Love this bag!




Thank you, ladies. I should wear her more often. [emoji8]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Medium Navy Neo as my work bag this week - just couldn't bring myself to change out of it since the weekend especially because of its beautiful satiny sheen and the fact that it goes so well with my Midnight Blue 3D Keyring


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the week is my Balzane. Should wear her more often.



Wow! It is beautiful. You should definitely wear her more often. [emoji7] 



SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Navy Neo. it goes so well with my Midnight Blue 3D Keyring



Sounds like a great pairing! Have a good start to the week.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow! It is beautiful. You should definitely wear her more often. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great pairing! Have a good start to the week.




Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the week is my Balzane. Should wear her more often.
> 
> View attachment 3294930


Beautiful bag!  Love that color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Happy International Women's Day, ladies. May you stay strong and happy always. Cheers to our dreams. &#128536;

"Namaste" today.


----------



## Jenniedel

frenziedhandbag said:


> It definitely looked like art against the decor. Very lovely bag!
> 
> 
> 
> The Furla Stacey was the very first bag I looked at. I almost pulled the trigger on it. It is a very pretty bag. So many colors to choose from too. The only thing that stopped me from getting the Furla is because I need the top of the back to close fully due to crowded public transport in my country. Don't regret, [emoji4] the Furla is gorgeous and very well made too... plus saffiano is so durable. [emoji106]



Thank you so much for assuring me! I'm loving my Stacy. You're right, it's not for crowded places. I'm also concerned that it doesn't fully close, but I just wear it crossbody & hold it in front of me to secure it. [emoji4]



tinkerella said:


> It's a great shot ! Hope you had a good stay



Thanks much! It was a work-related travel but I managed to enjoy. [emoji4]



EGBDF said:


> I like the color combos on these, and the thick fabric. Have a fun trip!



Thanks! Yeah, the fabric is thick enough that I forget & treat it just like nylon. [emoji16]



run1byme said:


> Artwalk is such a stunning pattern - enjoy!!



Love the pattern, too! Thank you!



LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!



Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the week is my Balzane. Should wear her more often.
> 
> View attachment 3294930



Wow! Your Balzane is gorgeous! [emoji7]



pbnjam said:


> Hi twin! Love this bag!



Hi, there, twinsy! [emoji8]



frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy International Women's Day, ladies. May you stay strong and happy always. Cheers to our dreams. [emoji8]
> 
> "Namaste" today.



Happy International Women's Day to you, too! Salute to all of us! [emoji8]


----------



## greencurrytofu

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the week is my Balzane. Should wear her more often.
> 
> View attachment 3294930


Beautiful Balzane! What color is she, exactly?


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy International Women's Day, ladies. May you stay strong and happy always. Cheers to our dreams. [emoji8]
> 
> "Namaste" today.




Very nice workout outfit! Always great to see your custom LP. Happy International Women's Day to you and all the ladies here too!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3293362
> 
> Having the happiest time at the happiest place on earth with my Large Cuir Longchamp Le Pliage.



Such a beautiful picture, and i love the cuir in black! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy International Women's Day, ladies. May you stay strong and happy always. Cheers to our dreams. &#55357;&#56856;
> 
> "Namaste" today.



What a great quote, thank you! Your bag looks lovely


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy International Women's Day, ladies. May you stay strong and happy always. Cheers to our dreams. &#128536;
> 
> "Namaste" today.



The colours of your custom LP look so rich in this shot


----------



## run1byme

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy International Women's Day, ladies. May you stay strong and happy always. Cheers to our dreams. &#128536;
> 
> "Namaste" today.



Love your custom LP - that's a great combination of colors!  I'd love to get a custom LP one day!!
 Happy International Women's Day, everyone!!  I am woman, hear me roar!!


----------



## run1byme

LLH LP in Navy - I love this bag, actually I say that about all my bags lol, but I really do love this bag 

Lol I've no idea why it's sideways


----------



## Ludmilla

cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag!  Love that color!




Thanks you!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy International Women's Day, ladies. May you stay strong and happy always. Cheers to our dreams. [emoji8]
> 
> "Namaste" today.




Lovely. [emoji4]



Jenniedel said:


> Thank you so much for assuring me! I'm loving my Stacy. You're right, it's not for crowded places. I'm also concerned that it doesn't fully close, but I just wear it crossbody & hold it in front of me to secure it. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much! It was a work-related travel but I managed to enjoy. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, the fabric is thick enough that I forget & treat it just like nylon. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pattern, too! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Your Balzane is gorgeous! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, there, twinsy! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Happy International Women's Day to you, too! Salute to all of us! [emoji8]




Thank you! [emoji4]



greencurrytofu said:


> Beautiful Balzane! What color is she, exactly?




Thank you - the colour is called mahogany. [emoji4]



run1byme said:


> LLH LP in Navy - I love this bag, actually I say that about all my bags lol, but I really do love this bag
> 
> Lol I've no idea why it's sideways




Very pretty - Navy is such a cool colour. [emoji7]
I know you have asked me in another thread - yes, we have unpredictable weather. I try to be more brave and use her nevertheless. [emoji4]


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy International Women's Day, ladies. May you stay strong and happy always. Cheers to our dreams. &#128536;
> 
> "Namaste" today.




Lovely colors, all coordinated nicely!!!!  Enjoy your Day, and "cheers to our dreams!"


----------



## cheidel

run1byme said:


> LLH LP in Navy - I love this bag, actually I say that about all my bags lol, but I really do love this bag
> 
> Lol I've no idea why it's sideways




Beautiful, and the scarf is perfect!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Ms Natural large Cuir today, and yesterday.....LOL  Finally gave the black Cuir a rest, love them both, and soooooooooooo soft!!!!!  I really like the nickel hardware.


----------



## Ludmilla

cheidel said:


> Ms Natural large Cuir today, and yesterday.....LOL  Finally gave the black Cuir a rest, love them both, and soooooooooooo soft!!!!!  I really like the nickel hardware.




Nice! I need that bag one day, too. Wish they made them with golden hardware, too. [emoji4]
Enjoy!


----------



## tinkerella

cheidel said:


> Ms Natural large Cuir today, and yesterday.....LOL  Finally gave the black Cuir a rest, love them both, and soooooooooooo soft!!!!!  I really like the nickel hardware.




Hi Ms Natural! Looking great in the sunlight!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

cheidel said:


> Ms Natural large Cuir today, and yesterday.....LOL  Finally gave the black Cuir a rest, love them both, and soooooooooooo soft!!!!!  I really like the nickel hardware.




Gorgeous as always my twin! I just received my conditioner in the mail, looking forward to giving my girl a treat!


----------



## run1byme

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty - Navy is such a cool colour. [emoji7]
> I know you have asked me in another thread - yes, we have unpredictable weather. I try to be more brave and use her nevertheless. [emoji4]



Thanks, Ludmilla - I do love the LP in navy 

Unpredictable weather does complicate the situation. Could you carry a foldable waterproof bag inside your Balzane and pop it inside the waterproof bag if you get caught in rain?  I carry a waterproof reusable foldable bag inside my speedy da, so if I get caught in rain I can quickly pop my speedy in the reusable bag and tie the handles shut to keep the rain off the vachetta. Looks odd to non bag people, but it works 



cheidel said:


> Beautiful, and the scarf is perfect!!!!





cheidel said:


> Ms Natural large Cuir today, and yesterday.....LOL  Finally gave the black Cuir a rest, love them both, and soooooooooooo soft!!!!!  I really like the nickel hardware.



Thanks, cheidel!!  I think the scarf is perfect, too!  

Love the cuir in natural - lovely color and so versatile!!


----------



## Ludmilla

run1byme said:


> Thanks, Ludmilla - I do love the LP in navy
> 
> 
> 
> Unpredictable weather does complicate the situation. Could you carry a foldable waterproof bag inside your Balzane and pop it inside the waterproof bag if you get caught in rain?  I carry a waterproof reusable foldable bag inside my speedy da, so if I get caught in rain I can quickly pop my speedy in the reusable bag and tie the handles shut to keep the rain off the vachetta. Looks odd to non bag people, but it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, cheidel!!  I think the scarf is perfect, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the cuir in natural - lovely color and so versatile!!




I carry a foldable environsax with me - but I never remember it as soon as it starts to rain. [emoji38] I'm hopeless.


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> Nice! I need that bag one day, too. Wish they made them with golden hardware, too. [emoji4]
> Enjoy!


 
Thank you!  It's a lovely bag, and my purse organizer adds the needed structure.


----------



## cheidel

tinkerella said:


> Hi Ms Natural! Looking great in the sunlight!




Thanks!!!


----------



## cheidel

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Gorgeous as always my twin! I just received my conditioner in the mail, looking forward to giving my girl a treat!




Thanks my twin!!!  Now I see why you just could not put her down!!!  Gave both Cuirs a nice Cadillac Conditioner bath, buffed them good and sprayed with Apple Guard after!  They are good for any kind of weather now!!  LOL


----------



## cheidel

run1byme said:


> Thanks, Ludmilla - I do love the LP in navy
> 
> Unpredictable weather does complicate the situation. Could you carry a foldable waterproof bag inside your Balzane and pop it inside the waterproof bag if you get caught in rain?  I carry a waterproof reusable foldable bag inside my speedy da, so if I get caught in rain I can quickly pop my speedy in the reusable bag and tie the handles shut to keep the rain off the vachetta. Looks odd to non bag people, but it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, cheidel!!  I think the scarf is perfect, too!
> 
> Love the cuir in natural - lovely color and so versatile!!




Thank you!  Yes, very versatile.


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying my mini LP in slate with a Coach charm today [emoji177]


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my mini LP in slate with a Coach charm today [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298205



Slate is such a great neutral. Cute charm-is it leather? I don't think I've seen that one before.


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> Slate is such a great neutral. Cute charm-is it leather? I don't think I've seen that one before.




Thank you! This a Coach charm. It's a new one. Yup the flowers are made of leather.


----------



## MiaBorsa

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my mini LP in slate with a Coach charm today [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298205



SO cute!   Slate is my absolute favorite LP color.


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> SO cute!   Slate is my absolute favorite LP color.




Thank you! It's a great color and so easy to match. [emoji1][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## MahoganyQT

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my mini LP in slate with a Coach charm today [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298205




Looks great with charm.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

run1byme said:


> LLH LP in Navy - I love this bag, actually I say that about all my bags lol, but I really do love this bag
> 
> Lol I've no idea why it's sideways



The navy colour is gorgeous, i can understand why you love it  I don't have any Eiffel but would like one in black.



cheidel said:


> Ms Natural large Cuir today, and yesterday.....LOL  Finally gave the black Cuir a rest, love them both, and soooooooooooo soft!!!!!  I really like the nickel hardware.



Natural is a great colour for the cuir, it does look so soft!



pbnjam said:


> Carrying my mini LP in slate with a Coach charm today [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298205



That charm looks beautiful on the bag


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my mini LP in slate with a Coach charm today [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298205




I love slate!


----------



## cheidel

Ann_Margaret said:


> The navy colour is gorgeous, i can understand why you love it  I don't have any Eiffel but would like one in black.
> 
> 
> 
> Natural is a great colour for the cuir, it does look so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> That charm looks beautiful on the bag


Thank you!!!


----------



## run1byme

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my mini LP in slate with a Coach charm today [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298205



Love slate - such a gorgeous shade - and fun charm!!



Ann_Margaret said:


> The navy colour is gorgeous, i can understand why you love it  I don't have any Eiffel but would like one in black.



Thanks, Ann_Margaret - I'm really enjoying carrying this one!!


----------



## greencurrytofu

Today I visited San Francisco. It's very windy and rainy so I carried my very bright Sarah Morris le pliage in the rain.


----------



## Hoya94

greencurrytofu said:


> View attachment 3299366
> 
> 
> Today I visited San Francisco. It's very windy and rainy so I carried my very bright Sarah Morris le pliage in the rain.




Beautiful!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

greencurrytofu said:


> View attachment 3299366
> 
> 
> Today I visited San Francisco. It's very windy and rainy so I carried my very bright Sarah Morris le pliage in the rain.




Very pretty! Who needs the sun when you carry such a beautiful bright bag?! [emoji295]&#65039;I hope you had fun despite the rain. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Running errands with my Le Pliage today.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Running errands with my Le Pliage today.
> 
> View attachment 3299744




Very chic colour, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
Here is my Quadri Satchel today!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Very chic colour, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
> Here is my Quadri Satchel today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299796




Aw, thank you. It's just my beat around bag. [emoji4]

Your Quadri is so nice. I'm happy to see her again. [emoji8]


----------



## EGBDF

Ludmilla said:


> Running errands with my Le Pliage today.
> 
> View attachment 3299744



Great errand bag.



Mariapia said:


> Very chic colour, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
> Here is my Quadri Satchel today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299796



Love the squishy but structured quadri, and this is such a nice color too.


----------



## run1byme

greencurrytofu said:


> View attachment 3299366
> 
> 
> Today I visited San Francisco. It's very windy and rainy so I carried my very bright Sarah Morris le pliage in the rain.





Ludmilla said:


> Running errands with my Le Pliage today.
> 
> View attachment 3299744





Mariapia said:


> Very chic colour, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
> Here is my Quadri Satchel today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299796



Lots of gorgeous LC's out and about today!!


----------



## Ludmilla

EGBDF said:


> Great errand bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the squishy but structured quadri, and this is such a nice color too.







run1byme said:


> Lots of gorgeous LC's out and about today!!




Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## greencurrytofu

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty! Who needs the sun when you carry such a beautiful bright bag?! [emoji295]&#65039;I hope you had fun despite the rain. [emoji4]



Thanks, Ludmilla. You are right - a beautiful bright bag definitely brightens a day. I did have lots of fun despite the rain and wind. And... this bag is definitely waterproof! Nothing inside got wet at all to my grand surprise!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Carried my LP SSH in Candy today...love the SSH for running around on the weekend.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

greencurrytofu said:


> View attachment 3299366
> 
> 
> Today I visited San Francisco. It's very windy and rainy so I carried my very bright Sarah Morris le pliage in the rain.



I love it! I just love yellow, one of my favorite colours. The black handles really go well with the yellow. Such a happy bag!



Ludmilla said:


> Running errands with my Le Pliage today.
> 
> View attachment 3299744



Nice  i have a chocolate in the mini and i have been carrying it a lot this winter


----------



## thedseer

greencurrytofu said:


> View attachment 3299366
> 
> 
> Today I visited San Francisco. It's very windy and rainy so I carried my very bright Sarah Morris le pliage in the rain.



Cool shot!


----------



## greencurrytofu

Ann_Margaret said:


> I love it! I just love yellow, one of my favorite colours. The black handles really go well with the yellow. Such a happy bag!




Yes, Ann_Margaret, I completely agree. This bright yellow bag with black handles is a very happy bag. It always makes me smile when I carry it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ann_Margaret said:


> I love it! I just love yellow, one of my favorite colours. The black handles really go well with the yellow. Such a happy bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice  i have a chocolate in the mini and i have been carrying it a lot this winter




Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Thank you all for the Namaste love! Greetings from Victoria, Australia with the mini Cuir crossbody (her maiden trip, &#128521 and poor 2724, loaded up with snacks and raingear.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you all for the Namaste love! Greetings from Victoria, Australia with the mini Cuir crossbody (her maiden trip, &#128521 and poor 2724, loaded up with snacks and raingear.



I am using that same mini bag today. But it looks like you're in a much more interesting location! Gorgeous photos!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> I am using that same mini bag today. But it looks like you're in a much more interesting location! Gorgeous photos!


Yay to being bag twins! I am very glad to have gotten it. Practically worry free with dark jeans, unlike the Vermillion where I do tend to be more cautious with. Australia is one of my favourite countries to visit. Great food & people plus lots of nature but you know Home is still the best so you are in an awesome location too!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you all for the Namaste love! Greetings from Victoria, Australia with the mini Cuir crossbody (her maiden trip, [emoji6]) and poor 2724, loaded up with snacks and raingear.




Amazing pictures! [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you all for the Namaste love! Greetings from Victoria, Australia with the mini Cuir crossbody (her maiden trip, &#128521 and poor 2724, loaded up with snacks and raingear.



Yay for being bag twins for the Cuir Crossbody! Ironically, I took mine to dinner last night  Have a great vacation!


----------



## run1byme

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you all for the Namaste love! Greetings from Victoria, Australia with the mini Cuir crossbody (her maiden trip, &#128521 and poor 2724, loaded up with snacks and raingear.



Gorgeous photos of amazing sights!  Great bag for sightseeing - enjoy your trip!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you all for the Namaste love! Greetings from Victoria, Australia with the mini Cuir crossbody (her maiden trip, &#128521 and poor 2724, loaded up with snacks and raingear.



WOW.     Gorgeous photos, gorgeous location and gorgeous handbag!   Have fun.


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you all for the Namaste love! Greetings from Victoria, Australia with the mini Cuir crossbody (her maiden trip, &#128521 and poor 2724, loaded up with snacks and raingear.



Beautiful photo collage!! Yay for your black mini's maiden voyage


----------



## jul1216

I'm carrying my Bilberry large pliage.  This is the second pliage I have owned with a tiny hole and a lot of corner wear only after a year and a half.  There are too many other beautiful bags for half the price that have held up better for me.  I will not buy another Longchamp


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you all for the Namaste love! Greetings from Victoria, Australia with the mini Cuir crossbody (her maiden trip, &#128521 and poor 2724, loaded up with snacks and raingear.



Nice collage! I love that black cuir crossbody


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you all for the Namaste love! Greetings from Victoria, Australia with the mini Cuir crossbody (her maiden trip, [emoji6]) and poor 2724, loaded up with snacks and raingear.




Stunning pictures!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Amazing pictures! [emoji7]





SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for being bag twins for the Cuir Crossbody! Ironically, I took mine to dinner last night  Have a great vacation!





run1byme said:


> Gorgeous photos of amazing sights!  Great bag for sightseeing - enjoy your trip!!





MiaBorsa said:


> WOW.     Gorgeous photos, gorgeous location and gorgeous handbag!   Have fun.





mermaid.braid said:


> Beautiful photo collage!! Yay for your black mini's maiden voyage





Ann_Margaret said:


> Nice collage! I love that black cuir crossbody





LuvAllBags said:


> Stunning pictures!



Thank you ladies! I am enjoying my vacation thus far, soaking in the sunshine and enjoying my time with Mother Nature and with my loved ones. The mini Cuir really is the perfect little crossbody bag for travel and dinner (**winks at SD). I am leaving for dinner in a few minutes but must share this lovely view from our apartment in Melbourne city.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you ladies! I am enjoying my vacation thus far, soaking in the sunshine and enjoying my time with Mother Nature and with my loved ones. The mini Cuir really is the perfect little crossbody bag for travel and dinner (**winks at SD). I am leaving for dinner in a few minutes but must share this lovely view from our apartment in Melbourne city.



So nice, lucky you, enjoy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you ladies! I am enjoying my vacation thus far, soaking in the sunshine and enjoying my time with Mother Nature and with my loved ones. The mini Cuir really is the perfect little crossbody bag for travel and dinner (**winks at SD). I am leaving for dinner in a few minutes but must share this lovely view from our apartment in Melbourne city.



Lovely view - can be a postcard! (*winking back)


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you ladies! I am enjoying my vacation thus far, soaking in the sunshine and enjoying my time with Mother Nature and with my loved ones. The mini Cuir really is the perfect little crossbody bag for travel and dinner (**winks at SD). I am leaving for dinner in a few minutes but must share this lovely view from our apartment in Melbourne city.




What a great view! Now I'm jealous. [emoji4]


----------



## anthrosphere

Large Splash canvas le pliage tote.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> What a great view! Now I'm jealous. [emoji4]




Me too![emoji3]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Clay Quadri


----------



## crappie

Medium black cuir is out today


----------



## pbnjam

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Clay Quadri
> 
> View attachment 3304094



Gorgeous! Love this color. [emoji7]



crappie said:


> Medium black cuir is out today




Twins! Beautiful! [emoji1]


----------



## Esquared72

My Nordstrom Anniversary Sale Cuir Tote today.  I love, love, love the leather on this bag.


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Clay Quadri
> 
> View attachment 3304094



You are too cool! 





pbnjam said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> View attachment 3304299



That's perfect!

It's not easy being green but I try. LP croco in kaki. Look at that, LC: I am already #urbannature


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Clay Quadri
> 
> View attachment 3304094







crappie said:


> Medium black cuir is out today







pbnjam said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> View attachment 3304299







eehlers said:


> My Nordstrom Anniversary Sale Cuir Tote today.  I love, love, love the leather on this bag.




Gorgeous bags, ladies! [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

seton said:


> You are too cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> It's not easy being green but I try. LP croco in kaki. Look at that, LC: I am already #urbannature




Never denn this one before. Just wow! [emoji4]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pbnjam said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day!





seton said:


> It's not easy being green but I try. LP croco in kaki. Look at that, LC: I am already #urbannature



Nice green ladies!

Here's my St. Paddy's Day contribution... khaki neo!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> That's perfect!
> 
> It's not easy being green but I try. LP croco in kaki. Look at that, LC: I am already #urbannature


Thank you Seton! Always looking chic.


Ludmilla said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies! [emoji7]


Thank you Ludmilla! 


Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice green ladies!
> 
> Here's my St. Paddy's Day contribution... khaki neo!


Very pretty color! Definitely can be considered a neutral.


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> My Nordstrom Anniversary Sale Cuir Tote today.  I love, love, love the leather on this bag.



Love the slouch on this bag! Gorgeous!


----------



## Hoya94

Wearing my neo khaki for St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice green ladies!
> 
> Here's my St. Paddy's Day contribution... khaki neo!



I keep getting pulled in by this color! Never thought of myself as a green person, but this one may make me break that rule. Do you find it changes in the light, or stays pretty much the same?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> I keep getting pulled in by this color! Never thought of myself as a green person, but this one may make me break that rule. Do you find it changes in the light, or stays pretty much the same?




Oh the color definitely changes in different lighting. I find that to be the case with many Neo colors because of the fabric's satiny sheen. Makes them hard to photograph accurately too. My pic of the khaki is a bit dark unfortunately. Usually the color looks like the stock image below or even slightly lighter. In sunshine it pops more.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Oh the color definitely changes in different lighting. I find that to be the case with many Neo colors because of the fabric's satiny sheen. Makes them hard to photograph accurately too. My pic of the khaki is a bit dark unfortunately. Usually the color looks like the stock image below or even slightly lighter. In sunshine it pops more.
> 
> View attachment 3304694



Thanks. I actually checked this out at my local boutique a couple of days ago, but it was a cloudy day and the lighting in the store was terrible, so I couldn't tell. Must go back on a sunny day and look again -- the only reason I didn't buy it was the color looked just a bit too dark.


----------



## AP919

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks. I actually checked this out at my local boutique a couple of days ago, but it was a cloudy day and the lighting in the store was terrible, so I couldn't tell. Must go back on a sunny day and look again -- the only reason I didn't buy it was the color looked just a bit too dark.


I'm not sure if you can get there (if you don't have a car, because it's a schlep on the T, since the closest D-line stop is a mile away), but Bloomingdale's says it's available at Chestnut Hill.  It's not on sale right now, but if you spend $250, you'll get enough in power points to get $50 in rewards.  

That store has pretty good lighting, and if anything, the shoe department rivals 59th Street, plus it's the only one in the country that really stocks any Choos. At 59th, you have to know a style you want and they'll bring it in for you to try on!

That's my two cents, and I lived in the area for more than 7 years.


----------



## catsinthebag

AP919 said:


> I'm not sure if you can get there (if you don't have a car, because it's a schlep on the T, since the closest D-line stop is a mile away), but Bloomingdale's says it's available at Chestnut Hill.  It's not on sale right now, but if you spend $250, you'll get enough in power points to get $50 in rewards.
> 
> That store has pretty good lighting, and if anything, the shoe department rivals 59th Street, plus it's the only one in the country that really stocks any Choos. At 59th, you have to know a style you want and they'll bring it in for you to try on!
> 
> That's my two cents, and I lived in the area for more than 7 years.



Thanks for this! I almost never even think of Bloomies because even _with_ a car, Route 9 makes it a pain to get to. But I should keep it in mind!


----------



## AP919

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for this! I almost never even think of Bloomies because even _with_ a car, Route 9 makes it a pain to get to. But I should keep it in mind!



No problem!  Even before I moved back to NY, when all the stores by the Container Store and where Wegmans now is were under construction, I would either go down Beacon or come from the Pike, just depending on where I was coming from first, but I always preferred to go down Hammond Pond Parkway, and enter from there. It's so much easier!  The sale ends this weekend for power points, so it's worth it to go if you have time!


----------



## run1byme

SmokieDragon said:


> Clay Quadri
> 
> View attachment 3304094





crappie said:


> Medium black cuir is out today





pbnjam said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> View attachment 3304299





eehlers said:


> My Nordstrom Anniversary Sale Cuir Tote today.  I love, love, love the leather on this bag.





seton said:


> You are too cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's perfect!
> 
> It's not easy being green but I try. LP croco in kaki. Look at that, LC: I am already #urbannature





Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice green ladies!
> 
> Here's my St. Paddy's Day contribution... khaki neo!



Lovely bags, everyone!!   I was in my bilberry LLH yesterday (no green bags), today I'm back in my navy Eiffel Tower bag


----------



## Ann_Margaret

crappie said:


> Medium black cuir is out today



Perfection! Great bag for winter



pbnjam said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> View attachment 3304299



It's nice to be handsfree sometimes. I also own the LP backpack. It's beautiful in cedar 



Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice green ladies!
> 
> Here's my St. Paddy's Day contribution... khaki neo!



Nice St. Paddy contribution  This is next on my list. I think it will go with a lot of my summer wardrobe.



run1byme said:


> Lovely bags, everyone!!   I was in my bilberry LLH yesterday (no green bags), today I'm back in my navy Eiffel Tower bag



Bag twins on the bilberry 1899! I wore mine yesterday. This was one of my first LP and the first in LLH.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> You are too cool!



Thanks so much! Love your Roseau Croco! I can't wait for the new AW16 Roseau Croco! 




run1byme said:


> Lovely bags, everyone!!   I was in my bilberry  LLH yesterday (no green bags), today I'm back in my navy Eiffel Tower  bag





Ludmilla said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies! [emoji7]



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## AP919

I'll play today, too!  Here is my large LM Cuir in yellow/lemon:


goo.gl/photos/WccGoQQqqGmJtVV48

goo.gl/photos/rFHLyuW1AqR6LAf19

goo.gl/photos/bfdmrr3ZTWHG1isN7

goo.gl/photos/13aPFQWkTs3KmDa29

PS -- why is it that every time I've ever tried to upload a photo in any of the forums, I get an error?  Today, it said I don't have a security token?  Usually, it's just an error upload.  It said that in two browsers, and it's been on multiple computers.  I'm sick of using my Google space to upload them there and then copy here...thanks!

---
*EDIT*

It refuses to even embed them.  Sorry!  You'll have to click on the links, which I know is annoying.


----------



## ladysarah

Thought I'd this from my travels (and my blog)


----------



## catsinthebag

ladysarah said:


> Thought I'd this from my travels (and my blog)




Love this, ladysarah! What color is your Le Pliage? It looks brighter than navy in this photo.

My backdrop isn't nearly so exquisite -- rainy weather and lots to carry have kept me in my LLH Neo tote for the last four days. Definitely switching out tomorrow!


----------



## LuvAllBags

New Navy SSH at the hair salon today. Sorry for the dark pic. Loving SSH for weekends. SO easy to grab and go, and holds the perfect amount.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ladysarah said:


> Thought I'd this from my travels (and my blog)




Beautiful bag and background!


----------



## SmokieDragon

catsinthebag said:


> My backdrop isn't nearly so exquisite -- rainy weather and lots to carry have kept me in my LLH Neo tote for the last four days. Definitely switching out tomorrow!



Yay for being luggage tag twins!


----------



## run1byme

Ann_Margaret said:


> Bag twins on the bilberry 1899! I wore mine yesterday. This was one of my first LP and the first in LLH.



My LLH bilberry was the second LC I bought!  I love it dearly - it's my favorite color - I love how it looks in sunlight 



AP919 said:


> I'll play today, too!  Here is my large LM Cuir in yellow/lemon:
> 
> 
> goo.gl/photos/WccGoQQqqGmJtVV48
> 
> goo.gl/photos/rFHLyuW1AqR6LAf19
> 
> goo.gl/photos/bfdmrr3ZTWHG1isN7
> 
> goo.gl/photos/13aPFQWkTs3KmDa29
> 
> PS -- why is it that every time I've ever tried to upload a photo in any of the forums, I get an error?  Today, it said I don't have a security token?  Usually, it's just an error upload.  It said that in two browsers, and it's been on multiple computers.  I'm sick of using my Google space to upload them there and then copy here...thanks!
> 
> ---
> *EDIT*
> 
> It refuses to even embed them.  Sorry!  You'll have to click on the links, which I know is annoying.



This is a great bag and a wonderful cheerful yellow!!  I don't have any advice for you on uploading - sorry it won't work - it's frustrating when technology doesn't cooperate 



ladysarah said:


> Thought I'd this from my travels (and my blog)



Beautiful place your bag is visiting!!



catsinthebag said:


> Love this, ladysarah! What color is your Le Pliage? It looks brighter than navy in this photo.
> 
> My backdrop isn't nearly so exquisite -- rainy weather and lots to carry have kept me in my LLH Neo tote for the last four days. Definitely switching out tomorrow!
> View attachment 3305601



Can't beat LC for rainy days - lovely!!



LuvAllBags said:


> New Navy SSH at the hair salon today. Sorry for the dark pic. Loving SSH for weekends. SO easy to grab and go, and holds the perfect amount.
> 
> View attachment 3306018



So cute in this size!!


----------



## Amazona

Little LP and her buddies Rebecca Minkoff, LC Foulonne and Lancel peeking out the train window:


----------



## LuvAllBags

Amazona said:


> Little LP and her buddies Rebecca Minkoff, LC Foulonne and Lancel peeking out the train window:
> 
> View attachment 3306760




Pretty bag and pretty view out the window!


----------



## run1byme

Amazona said:


> Little LP and her buddies Rebecca Minkoff, LC Foulonne and Lancel peeking out the train window:
> View attachment 3306760



Pretty!!  Hope little LP and her friends enjoy their travels


----------



## EGBDF

Amazona said:


> Little LP and her buddies Rebecca Minkoff, LC Foulonne and Lancel peeking out the train window:
> View attachment 3306760



Very organized. I love these little ones, they really do hold a lot.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

LuvAllBags said:


> New Navy SSH at the hair salon today. Sorry for the dark pic. Loving SSH for weekends. SO easy to grab and go, and holds the perfect amount.
> 
> View attachment 3306018



Bag twins! I also love this size 



ladysarah said:


> Thought I'd this from my travels (and my blog)



It shure looks it's being very usefull! Is that amethist?



catsinthebag said:


> My backdrop isn't nearly so exquisite -- rainy weather and lots to carry have kept me in my LLH Neo tote for the last four days. Definitely switching out tomorrow!
> View attachment 3305601



The tote looks really nice in all black, it's beautiful 



Amazona said:


> Little LP and her buddies Rebecca Minkoff, LC Foulonne and Lancel peeking out the train window:
> View attachment 3306760



Yey to the mini! It's a great bag!


----------



## Amazona

LuvAllBags said:


> Pretty bag and pretty view out the window!





run1byme said:


> Pretty!!  Hope little LP and her friends enjoy their travels





EGBDF said:


> Very organized. I love these little ones, they really do hold a lot.



Thank you all!  Traveling is one of the perks of the job, and this little one has traveled with me for well over a week. It doesn't fit my A5 agenda or mini tablet but they sit in my backpack.
IDK what kind of magic the people at LC have pulled with this design but it's a real Tardis!
Inside the bag - besides those little leather goodies - is a LeSportsac makeup bag, bus card, sunnies with a hard case, gloves, a large pouch with miscellaneous items, gloves and a 500 ml water bottle.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Amazona said:


> Thank you all!  Traveling is one of the perks of the job, and this little one has traveled with me for well over a week. It doesn't fit my A5 agenda or mini tablet but they sit in my backpack.
> IDK what kind of magic the people at LC have pulled with this design but it's a real Tardis!
> Inside the bag - besides those little leather goodies - is a LeSportsac makeup bag, bus card, sunnies with a hard case, gloves, a large pouch with miscellaneous items, gloves and a 500 ml water bottle.



That is impressive!! I've never put a water bottle in mine but I have managed a long wallet, mini purse organiser, umbrella and Starbucks tumbler (empty).


----------



## paula3boys

Waiting to board plane to Oahu. See red theme here? Lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Homebound with my travel buddies.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> So nice, lucky you, enjoy!





SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely view - can be a postcard! (*winking back)





Ludmilla said:


> What a great view! Now I'm jealous. [emoji4]





Mariapia said:


> Me too![emoji3]


[emoji1] Thanks for enjoying the view with me. I will miss it for sure.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

anthrosphere said:


> Large Splash canvas le pliage tote.


Love the print on this tote.



SmokieDragon said:


> Clay Quadri



[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  Love this colour and the Quadri line!




crappie said:


> Medium black cuir is out today [emoji14]



One of my favourite bags and leather! 



pbnjam said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day!



That charm matched so well with Cedar! Gorgeous!


eehlers said:


> My Nordstrom Anniversary Sale Cuir Tote today.  I love, love, love the leather on this bag.


It looks so luscious! Love it!



seton said:


> It's not easy being green but I try. LP croco in kaki.



Looking great!


----------



## tinkerella

paula3boys said:


> Waiting to board plane to Oahu. See red theme here? Lol




Love the Reds! Just brightens a gloomy day 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Homebound with my travel buddies.




Wonderful travel buddies you have right there frenzied! Looking good in your 'shades' too [emoji41]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice green ladies



This is on my wishlist!


Hoya94 said:


> Wearing my neo khaki for St. Patrick's Day!


Throughly apt.



catsinthebag said:


> I keep getting pulled in by this color!



Imho, you need it. [emoji14] I'm an avid lover of green but this is my favourite type of green. It goes with a lot of colors. I will say the actual color is true to stock pics on LC's website. 


ladysarah said:


> Thought I'd this from my travels (and my blog)


Beautiful shot!



catsinthebag said:


> My backdrop isn't nearly so exquisite -- rainy weather and lots to carry have kept me in my LLH Neo tote for the last four days.



Love the Neo line. May I know whether the straps stay on your shoulder once the bag is filled up? I tried it on empty at the store and it just kept sliding down.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Loving SSH for weekends.





Amazona said:


> Little LP



Love the SSH. A workhorse and yet it looks unbelievably adorable.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazona said:


> I'm amazed at what you can store inside the SSH. WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> paula3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting to board plane to Oahu. See red theme here? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything! Have a great trip!
Click to expand...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> Wonderful travel buddies you have right there frenzied! Looking good in your 'shades' too [emoji41]



Heee... thank you Tinker! I thought my "shades" should match my buddies. LOL!


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is on my wishlist!
> 
> Throughly apt.
> 
> 
> 
> Imho, you need it. [emoji14] I'm an avid lover of green but this is my favourite type of green. It goes with a lot of colors. I will say the actual color is true to stock pics on LC's website.
> 
> Beautiful shot!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Neo line. May I know whether the straps stay on your shoulder once the bag is filled up? I tried it on empty at the store and it just kept sliding down.



Yes, the straps do stay on my shoulder when the bag is heavy enough. It's too light to stay put when empty! Also, I think the Neo straps are a little stiffer than the regular Le Pliage straps, but they are shaped the same. You should be fine with stuff in the bag and maybe a little bit of breaking in.


----------



## greencurrytofu

Today I'm toting le pliage size 3.


----------



## run1byme

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3307444
> 
> Waiting to board plane to Oahu. See red theme here? Lol



Love your Eiffel bag - have a grand time in Oahu!!  



frenziedhandbag said:


> Homebound with my travel buddies.



Gorgeous - you and the bags look amazing!!  Safe travels!!



greencurrytofu said:


> Today I'm toting le pliage size 3.
> View attachment 3307760



Love this combination - I really need a custom LP


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love this colour and the Quadri line!



Thanks so much! Just discovered tonight that I can use my Cobalt Quadri strap for a Kate Spade bag with a strap that is way too long. The colour match isn't 100% but close enough!


----------



## catsinthebag

greencurrytofu said:


> Today I'm toting le pliage size 3.
> View attachment 3307760



Love this! What color combo is it? It's hard to tell on my screen if the sides are blue or black.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Homebound with my travel buddies.



Black 1899 or 2724 and of course, the LP Cuir Crossbody!


----------



## greencurrytofu

catsinthebag said:


> Love this! What color combo is it? It's hard to tell on my screen if the sides are blue or black.



It's hard to tell on my screen too! The sides are navy. Here are the full specs:

Le Pliage nylon personalized Bag size 3 
Handles: Long
Main color: Navy 
Stripe color: Ecru 
Embroidery: Color Beige 
Hardware: Golden

----
Thanks, run1byme, I think the personalized le pliage totes are lots of fun.


----------



## pbnjam

greencurrytofu said:


> Today I'm toting le pliage size 3.
> View attachment 3307760




Looks very pretty! [emoji177]


----------



## Hoya94

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3307444
> 
> Waiting to board plane to Oahu. See red theme here? Lol




Love your red theme! Quick question: what red would you describe your Eiffel Tower bag - deep red or red garance?  It's beautiful! Have fun in Oahu!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> The colour match isn't 100% but close enough!



I love swapping out straps to make them work. Never mind that the colour did not match 100% So long it becomes more functional!


SmokieDragon said:


> Black 1899 or 2724 and of course, the LP Cuir Crossbody!


Yay! It is the 2724. I noticed one teeny weeny little hole on one side of it. Boohoo.... but it is also my most abused travel bag. [emoji14]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> I think the Neo straps are a little stiffer than the regular Le Pliage straps, but they are shaped the same. You should be fine with stuff in the bag and maybe a little bit of breaking in.



Thank you for the info. I agree with the straps. They do feel stiffer and when I tried it on, I wonder when it will ever break in. Love the tone on tone look.



greencurrytofu said:


> Today I'm toting le pliage size 3.



Love this color combi and size 3 is a brilliant size.


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for the info. I agree with the straps. They do feel stiffer and when I tried it on, I wonder when it will ever break in. Love the tone on tone look.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this color combi and size 3 is a brilliant size.



I've only had mine since last fall,and it feels pretty broken in already. I doubt it will take long!


----------



## paula3boys

Hoya94 said:


> Love your red theme! Quick question: what red would you describe your Eiffel Tower bag - deep red or red garance?  It's beautiful! Have fun in Oahu!




Thank you for you all. Red garance


----------



## run1byme

greencurrytofu said:


> It's hard to tell on my screen too! The sides are navy. Here are the full specs:
> 
> Le Pliage nylon personalized Bag size 3
> Handles: Long
> Main color: Navy
> Stripe color: Ecru
> Embroidery: Color Beige
> Hardware: Golden
> 
> ----
> Thanks, run1byme, I think the personalized le pliage totes are lots of fun.



Thanks for sharing the size - looks like size 3 will b the size for me


----------



## greencurrytofu

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love this color combi and size 3 is a brilliant size.



Thanks, frenziedhandbag. I love large totes, but when I first received this size 3, I thought it was too large! Now that I've been using it, I realize that it is just right.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3307444
> 
> Waiting to board plane to Oahu. See red theme here? Lol



Really beautiful that eiffel garance tote!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Homebound with my travel buddies.



I love that black cuir crossbody  I hope you had a great vacation 



greencurrytofu said:


> Today I'm toting le pliage size 3.
> View attachment 3307760



Nice


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> I've only had mine since last fall,and it feels pretty broken in already. I doubt it will take long!


Awesome! Thank you! We are luggage twins today. [emoji1] 



Ann_Margaret said:


> I love that black cuir crossbody  I hope you had a great vacation.



I love it very much too. It proved its functionality, out of all my small crossbody bags. Can't recommend it enough. [emoji6] 


Groceries run with the adorable mini SH in Fir and Foulonne luggage tag. Thanks to catsinthebag for sharing how she used it to house her metro card. It is so convenient to zip in and out of buses and trains.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

greencurrytofu said:


> Now that I've been using it, I realize that it is just right.



I know what you mean. When I received my 2724, I also thought it was huge but it turned out to be perfect for everything and the most used out of all my LP.


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awesome! Thank you! We are luggage twins today. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> I love it very much too. It proved its functionality, out of all my small crossbody bags. Can't recommend it enough. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Groceries run with the adorable mini SH in Fir and Foulonne luggage tag. Thanks to catsinthebag for sharing how she used it to house her metro card. It is so convenient to zip in and out of buses and trains.



So glad the luggage tag tip was useful! I hang them on all my bags. 

That fir is such a pretty green!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awesome! Thank you! We are luggage twins today. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> I love it very much too. It proved its functionality, out of all my small crossbody bags. Can't recommend it enough. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Groceries run with the adorable mini SH in Fir and Foulonne luggage tag. Thanks to catsinthebag for sharing how she used it to house her metro card. It is so convenient to zip in and out of buses and trains.





Love ur Fir bag. I am like ur Danny DeVito twin to your Arnuld. I wear Skechers all the time.


----------



## greencurrytofu

frenziedhandbag said:


> Groceries run with the adorable mini SH in Fir and Foulonne luggage tag. Thanks to catsinthebag for sharing how she used it to house her metro card. It is so convenient to zip in and out of buses and trains.



I love this green and brown color combination!


----------



## run1byme

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awesome! Thank you! We are luggage twins today. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> I love it very much too. It proved its functionality, out of all my small crossbody bags. Can't recommend it enough. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Groceries run with the adorable mini SH in Fir and Foulonne luggage tag. Thanks to catsinthebag for sharing how she used it to house her metro card. It is so convenient to zip in and out of buses and trains.



Fir is gorgeous!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awesome! Thank you! We are luggage twins today. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> I love it very much too. It proved its functionality, out of all my small crossbody bags. Can't recommend it enough. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Groceries run with the adorable mini SH in Fir and Foulonne luggage tag. Thanks to catsinthebag for sharing how she used it to house her metro card. It is so convenient to zip in and out of buses and trains.



I love the color of your bag. I have those sneakers too. They are so comfortable.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awesome! Thank you! We are luggage twins today. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> I love it very much too. It proved its functionality, out of all my small crossbody bags. Can't recommend it enough. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Groceries run with the adorable mini SH in Fir and Foulonne luggage tag. Thanks to catsinthebag for sharing how she used it to house her metro card. It is so convenient to zip in and out of buses and trains.




Gorgeous green. [emoji172]


----------



## seton

Et bag 
Wallet 
Coin purse


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Et bag
> Wallet
> Coin purse



The Eiffel Tower design looks great on this color!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Et bag
> Wallet
> Coin purse



It's all good!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> Groceries run with the adorable mini SH in Fir and Foulonne luggage tag. Thanks to catsinthebag for sharing how she used it to house her metro card. It is so convenient to zip in and out of buses and trains.


 
Nice 



seton said:


> Et bag
> Wallet
> Coin purse



Pretty, looks like vanilla!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Et bag
> 
> Wallet
> 
> Coin purse




Double matching charms! Very pretty. [emoji7]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

seton said:


> Et bag
> 
> Wallet
> 
> Coin purse




Love it! Still working on getting my ET


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> Et bag
> 
> Wallet
> 
> Coin purse




Pretty color!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

greencurrytofu said:


> Today I'm toting le pliage size 3.
> View attachment 3307760



Nice!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

seton said:


> Et bag
> Wallet
> Coin purse



This is one of my favorites!


----------



## MiaBorsa

seton said:


> Et bag
> Wallet
> Coin purse



Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> So glad the luggage tag tip was useful! I hang them on all my bags.
> 
> That fir is such a pretty green!


I only have one but I hang it on an LP whenever I am not using the lanyard with it. I love  Fir so much that I bought a LP coin pouch in Cedar. They are not the same but at least I have two pretty greens. [emoji1] 


seton said:


> Love ur Fir bag. I am like ur Danny DeVito twin to your Arnuld. I wear Skechers all the time.


Really?! I am glad you like Skechers too. I find them pretty comfy and especially enjoy the slip in style. Easy to wear and go.


greencurrytofu said:


> I love this green and brown color combination!


Thank you! Me too!


run1byme said:


> Fir is gorgeous!!


It absolutely is. One of my most used LPs too. ; )


HandbagDiva354 said:


> I love the color of your bag. I have those sneakers too. They are so comfortable.


Yeah to sneaker twins! I originaly had another dark pink with purple but it turned out too tight for me and I exchanged it for this pair on the very same day. 


Ludmilla said:


> Gorgeous green. [emoji172]


Thank you. 


Ann_Margaret said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty, looks like vanilla!


Thank you! [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Et bag
> Wallet
> Coin purse


Very unique color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Scorching hot day with a heat wave going on in my country. Bilberry backpack to lighten things up.


----------



## MahoganyQT

frenziedhandbag said:


> Scorching hot day with a heat wave going on in my country. Bilberry backpack to lighten things up.




Nice!!


----------



## run1byme

seton said:


> Et bag
> Wallet
> Coin purse



Lovely group!!  Twins on the Eiffel Tower bag 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Scorching hot day with a heat wave going on in my country. Bilberry backpack to lighten things up.



Bilberry is my all time favorite LP color - great backpack!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Very pretty bags everyone!


----------



## Hoya94

Chocolate is out today!


----------



## ccloveslv




----------



## IndigoRose

Hoya94 said:


> Chocolate is out today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312258


Your charm/tag is beautiful! Who is it by?


----------



## IndigoRose

frenziedhandbag said:


> Scorching hot day with a heat wave going on in my country. Bilberry backpack to lighten things up.


Cute backpack! I saw many women wearing them in Paris. Very stylish! Now I'm thinking I should have gotten one!


----------



## Hoya94

IndigoRose said:


> Your charm/tag is beautiful! Who is it by?




Thank you! It's by Britto for Disney. I got it last year from Disney Movie Rewards. I got a Donald Duck one too that I have on my black 1899.  I love them because you can put your metro pass and have easy access to it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice!!


Thank you! [emoji4] 



run1byme said:


> Bilberry is my all time favorite LP color - great backpack!!



It is my fav LP color too. I have it in the backpack, cosmetic case and as a stripe on my custom size 2. I am tempted to get the LLH or have a custom Size 3 of it.



Hoya94 said:


> Chocolate is out today!



That hang tag is perfect for Chocolate. I love the color. The sheen on it is so pretty. 



ccloveslv said:


> [/attach]



Is that Cyclamen? Very pretty!


IndigoRose said:


> Cute backpack! I saw many women wearing them in Paris. Very stylish! Now I'm thinking I should have gotten one!


Oh, you definitely need it! It looks small but packs so much. I used a small organiser in mine so that things are not  swimming around. I still have so much space left. It is also perfect for travelling. I hardly feel it on me. Show us yours when you get one. [emoji6]


----------



## run1byme

Hoya94 said:


> Chocolate is out today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312258



Looks great with the fun tag on it!!



ccloveslv said:


> View attachment 3312269



Love these pinks!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still living in my Bilberry backpack. I just can't seem to want to switch out of it. Looking at my Khaki jogger pants now is throwing me into a dilemma, the small Khaki Neo backpack or the small Khaki Neo crossbody? &#128534;


----------



## Hoya94

My black 1899 with the Donald Duck tag!!!


----------



## Hoya94

run1byme said:


> Looks great with the fun tag on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these pinks!!




Thank you!


----------



## Hoya94

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> It is my fav LP color too. I have it in the backpack, cosmetic case and as a stripe on my custom size 2. I am tempted to get the LLH or have a custom Size 3 of it.
> 
> 
> 
> That hang tag is perfect for Chocolate. I love the color. The sheen on it is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Cyclamen? Very pretty!
> 
> Oh, you definitely need it! It looks small but packs so much. I used a small organiser in mine so that things are not  swimming around. I still have so much space left. It is also perfect for travelling. I hardly feel it on me. Show us yours when you get one. [emoji6]




Thanks! I love it too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hoya94 said:


> My black 1899 with the Donald Duck tag!!!



So cute! Donald is my fav character. He's so grouchy at times that it makes him so funny. [emoji1]


----------



## run1byme

Hoya94 said:


> My black 1899 with the Donald Duck tag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313442



Oh wow I like your Donald Duck tag, too - it really pops against the black LP!!


----------



## indeelirium

s3dayrebucket.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/ZOx30bczBl7uTE6UIAd4.jpg

Hello guys, I'm new to the forum and I don't quite know what to do. I've had gashes appear in the nylon. I'm really frustrated as this is the second time this has happened to my Le Pliage. The first time, my tote got a huge gash in the nylon which I don't know how it got there. This time it accidentally scraped the floor leading to 3 5mm-1cm holes at the bottom of the bag. I've been trying to search for people who've had the same thing happen to theirs but to no avail... If anyone has a solution to fixing this or making it at least abit less noticeable it'd be very appreciated. I've only had this red backpack for ~3 months


----------



## EGBDF

indeelirium said:


> s3dayrebucket.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/ZOx30bczBl7uTE6UIAd4.jpg
> 
> Hello guys, I'm new to the forum and I don't quite know what to do. I've had gashes appear in the nylon. I'm really frustrated as this is the second time this has happened to my Le Pliage. The first time, my tote got a huge gash in the nylon which I don't know how it got there. This time it accidentally scraped the floor leading to 3 5mm-1cm holes at the bottom of the bag. I've been trying to search for people who've had the same thing happen to theirs but to no avail... If anyone has a solution to fixing this or making it at least abit less noticeable it'd be very appreciated. I've only had this red backpack for ~3 months



You could try covering it with a decorative patch-that's very trendy right now and there's at least one thread here showing how people have decorated their bags with patches. Though if it's on the bottom that might look awkward-maybe add multiple patches?
Since it's relatively new you might contact Longchamp and see what they offer.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Hoya94 said:


> My black 1899 with the Donald Duck tag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313442



Very cute!


----------



## run1byme

MSH/1623 darshan rose/pink


----------



## VerucaSalt921

run1byme said:


> MSH/1623 darshan rose/pink




Love this! Just beautiful!


----------



## tannc

My new navy Quadri crossbody


----------



## EGBDF

run1byme said:


> MSH/1623 darshan rose/pink


So pretty!



tannc said:


> My new navy Quadri crossbody



Great choice


----------



## run1byme

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Love this! Just beautiful!





EGBDF said:


> So pretty!



Thanks so much!!  



tannc said:


> My new navy Quadri crossbody



Lovely color - enjoy your new bag!!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> Scorching hot day with a heat wave going on in my country. Bilberry backpack to lighten things up.



Love the backpack, so convenient for when you want to be handsfree or long walkings. I think the bilberry colour looks really good in the backpack.



Hoya94 said:


> Chocolate is out today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312258



We're bag twins! Nice charm!




ccloveslv said:


> View attachment 3312269



Always nice to see a neo in a diferent colour  It's pretty.



run1byme said:


> MSH/1623 darshan rose/pink



Very cute


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tannc said:


> My new navy Quadri crossbody


Gorgeous! This was one that I was eyeing. When you have time, is it possible to share what fits into it? I had it in my cart and then removed it as I was thinking it is rather flat.



Ann_Margaret said:


> Love the backpack, so convenient for when you want to be handsfree or long walkings.



You are absolutely right. It is so carefree. I just changed out of it 30 minutes ago and missing its lightness again. LOL! I love Bilberry in it.


----------



## run1byme

Ann_Margaret said:


> Very cute



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Ludmilla

run1byme said:


> MSH/1623 darshan rose/pink




This is an adorable bag! [emoji7]



tannc said:


> My new navy Quadri crossbody




Love it!


----------



## run1byme

Ludmilla said:


> This is an adorable bag! [emoji7]



Thanks, ludmilla!!


----------



## tannc

EGBDF said:


> So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great choice


Thank you 



run1byme said:


> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Lovely color - enjoy your new bag!!


I love it 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous! This was one that I was eyeing. When you have time, is it possible to share what fits into it? I had it in my cart and then removed it as I was thinking it is rather flat.
> 
> You are absolutely right. It is so carefree. I just changed out of it 30 minutes ago and missing its lightness again. LOL! I love Bilberry in it.



Sure. I'll put the review pics down here with my items

1. Kipling long wallet
2. Cosmetic bag
3. Keys
4. Car keys
5. Swiss Army Knife
6. Tissue paper

There is more space left to add a small folded umbrella, eyeglasses and my Galaxy Note mobile phone  It doesn't look bulky when filled with my stuff.

Btw, I saw the pink Quadri collection at the shop. I'm in love...



Ludmilla said:


> This is an adorable bag! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!


----------



## Mariapia

My new Longchamp!


----------



## EGBDF

Mariapia said:


> My new Longchamp!
> View attachment 3315221



Ooh,  new one! I really like the blue trim.


----------



## run1byme

tannc said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> I love it
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. I'll put the review pics down here with my items
> 
> 1. Kipling long wallet
> 2. Cosmetic bag
> 3. Keys
> 4. Car keys
> 5. Swiss Army Knife
> 6. Tissue paper
> 
> There is more space left to add a small folded umbrella, eyeglasses and my Galaxy Note mobile phone  It doesn't look bulky when filled with my stuff.
> 
> Btw, I saw the pink Quadri collection at the shop. I'm in love...



Wow I didn't realize your new crossbody would hold so much!  And it has room for more!!  That's a great bag you've got - it works hard and looks beautiful at the same time!!  



Mariapia said:


> My new Longchamp!
> View attachment 3315221



This line is so fun and cute - enjoy your new bag!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Mariapia said:


> My new Longchamp!
> View attachment 3315221



Lovely bag! We are bag twins! Must start using mine


----------



## Hoya94

Mariapia said:


> My new Longchamp!
> View attachment 3315221




Pretty!


----------



## Hoya94

run1byme said:


> Oh wow I like your Donald Duck tag, too - it really pops against the black LP!!




Thank you! I used it all over Walt Disney World and it was so light and comfy!


----------



## Mariapia

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely bag! We are bag twins! Must start using mine




It seems that Spring is finally coming! Time to take yours out, SmokieDragon![emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> My new Longchamp!
> View attachment 3315221




Great purchase! [emoji7] Carry and enjoy her in good health. [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tannc said:


> Sure. I'll put the review pics down here with my items/QUOTE]
> 
> Wow! That is a lot that you can fit in. I love that it doesn't bulge, even with all that within. Thank you so much for sharing. I have a lot to think about now. Hmmmm.....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mariapia said:


> My new Longchamp!/QUOTE]
> 
> I love this bag! Somehow, it reminds me of cheerful bubbles.


----------



## Naminami

Gun metal LLH




First time using purse for LC. Feel great! Now i know, Arrangement is good


----------



## tannc

frenziedhandbag said:


> tannc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. I'll put the review pics down here with my items/QUOTE]
> 
> Wow! That is a lot that you can fit in. I love that it doesn't bulge, even with all that within. Thank you so much for sharing. I have a lot to think about now. Hmmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Please let me know if I can convince you to buy the bag
Click to expand...


----------



## run1byme

Hoya94 said:


> Thank you! I used it all over Walt Disney World and it was so light and comfy!



Lol light and comfy is a must for WDW!!  So glad it worked well for you!!  



Naminami said:


> Gun metal LLH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time using purse for LC. Feel great! Now i know, Arrangement is good



Gunmetal is so pretty - I love how the insides are so organized - looks great!!


----------



## tinkerella

Naminami said:


> Gun metal LLH




I have the same bag  it was my first LC. Your insides are so neat! Mine is like a black hole I can never seem to find any of my stuff esp my keys lol!


----------



## Naminami

tinkerella said:


> I have the same bag  it was my first LC. Your insides are so neat! Mine is like a black hole I can never seem to find any of my stuff esp my keys lol!



Thanks  
The purse help me a lot 
Without the purse, yes of course! Difficult to find anything..


----------



## Tygrrlilley

Waiting for my flight. My Longchamp is very full!


----------



## EGBDF

Tygrrlilley said:


> Waiting for my flight. My Longchamp is very full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316856



I like that one!


----------



## sunshinesash

Tygrrlilley said:


> Waiting for my flight. My Longchamp is very full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316856


so classic! no better bag than a longchamp for travel


----------



## Bags_nstuff

Naminami said:


> Thanks
> The purse help me a lot
> Without the purse, yes of course! Difficult to find anything..


Which purse do you use? I have several LC's and looking for an organizer because all that's inside gets lost...


----------



## Bags_nstuff

Tygrrlilley said:


> Waiting for my flight. My Longchamp is very full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316856


Love this one!!!


----------



## run1byme

Tygrrlilley said:


> Waiting for my flight. My Longchamp is very full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316856



Oooohhhh never seen this bag before - I really love it!!  Safe and happy travels!!


----------



## Naminami

Bags_nstuff said:


> Which purse do you use? I have several LC's and looking for an organizer because all that's inside gets lost...


I'm using purse bling size jumbo with zipper.
http://pursebling.com/purse-bling-exclusive-zippered-purse-organizer-jumbo-p-2285.html
Good luck


----------



## Fit_for_bags

having my LP cuir lemon yellow with me to brighten up the day &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## EGBDF

Fit_for_bags said:


> having my LP cuir lemon yellow with me to brighten up the day &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



Ahhhhh...this shade of yellow is such a happy color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fit_for_bags said:


> having my LP cuir lemon yellow with me to brighten up the day &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;




This bag brightens every day for sure. [emoji4]


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Mariapia said:


> My new Longchamp!
> View attachment 3315221



Very fun bag 



Naminami said:


> Gun metal LLH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time using purse for LC. Feel great! Now i know, Arrangement is good



Nice...Mine is in MSH




Tygrrlilley said:


> Waiting for my flight. My Longchamp is very full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316856



Beautiful, nice colours 



Fit_for_bags said:


> having my LP cuir lemon yellow with me to brighten up the day &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



This is beautiful, i love yellow! Great bag


----------



## sunshinesash

Fit_for_bags said:


> having my LP cuir lemon yellow with me to brighten up the day &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


 What a beauty...who can resist a stunning pop of happiness like your bag?! 

Cannot wait until the day I have a cuir in my hands! BTW, is this the medium, or the small size?


----------



## Minkette

Longchamp Neo


----------



## belle_91

Mariapia said:


> My new Longchamp!
> View attachment 3315221


Love your bag!  I bought this bag 2 weeks ago and have been using it non stop since! I should post a photo


----------



## sunshinesash

Longchamp LM Metal out & about with me today!


----------



## Fit_for_bags

EGBDF said:


> Ahhhhh...this shade of yellow is such a happy color!


Yes it is. Been waiting for spring to come so I can use it again. Since it's "too happy" for winter . 



Ludmilla said:


> This bag brightens every day for sure. [emoji4]



It sure is.. 



Ann_Margaret said:


> This is beautiful, i love yellow! Great bag


Thank you 



sunshinesash said:


> What a beauty...who can resist a stunning pop of happiness like your bag?!
> 
> Cannot wait until the day I have a cuir in my hands! BTW, is this the medium, or the small size?



Thank you. It's in medium. It feels too big for me sometimes, but I just love how roomy it is.


----------



## run1byme

Fit_for_bags said:


> having my LP cuir lemon yellow with me to brighten up the day &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



Gorgeous!! I love it - definitely a happy bag!!  



Minkette said:


> Longchamp Neo



Great bag and cute charm, too!!



sunshinesash said:


> Longchamp LM Metal out & about with me today!



I adore the LM Metal line - enjoy your bag today!!


----------



## sunshinesash

Fit_for_bags said:


> Thank you. It's in medium. It feels too big for me sometimes, but I just love how roomy it is.


Thanks for the reply. I went into the store and tried on both the small and the medium, but the small just looked too...small, for lack of the a better word lol! I have always gravitated towards more roomy bags, and the medium is the perfect size IMO to hold what you need + what you want! 


run1byme said:


> I adore the LM Metal line - enjoy your bag today!!


Thanks so much! I adore the line, as well. Love the unique material & sheen on it


----------



## pbnjam

Minkette said:


> Longchamp Neo


Very pretty bag! This color and style is so versatile. Cute hand sanitizer holder too,


sunshinesash said:


> Longchamp LM Metal out & about with me today!


Cute flats! Looks very chic with your bag. 


Fit_for_bags said:


> having my LP cuir lemon yellow with me to brighten up the day &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



Very pretty pop of color. Reminds me to use my yellow mini one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LLH in slate.


----------



## Fit_for_bags

run1byme said:


> Gorgeous!! I love it - definitely a happy bag!!


Thank you.. It really give a pop on everyday outfit.. 




sunshinesash said:


> Thanks for the reply. I went into the store  and tried on both the small and the medium, but the small just looked  too...small, for lack of the a better word lol! I have always gravitated  towards more roomy bags, and the medium is the perfect size IMO to hold  what you need + what you want!



I personally love the small one better because of my small frame (only 154 cm) but the medium is also nice, especially for traveling and such. 




pbnjam said:


> Very pretty pop of color. Reminds me to use my yellow mini one.



ah.. don't forget to show us when you do use it..


----------



## Fit_for_bags

sunshinesash said:


> Longchamp LM Metal out & about with me today!



I love the LM series. Had one in bronze. But need to put it to rest for a while because of the corners already starting to wear off..


----------



## sunshinesash

pbnjam said:


> Cute flats! Looks very chic with your bag.


Thank ya kindly...was feeling the b&w theme yesterday! 


MiaBorsa said:


> LLH in slate.


This is one of my all-time fav colors! 


Fit_for_bags said:


> I love the LM series. Had one in bronze. But need to put it to rest for a while because of the corners already starting to wear off..


I love it, too, but I def feel it's more delicate than my nylon/planetes styles. The corners seem to wear much easier...I am thinking of dropping off my black one to get the corners fixed soon. Curious to see how they will turn out, given the different material. I have to go to the store to pick something up anyway, so I might as well kill two birds w/one stone

Bag of the day- Planetes in size medium. Love this purse, as it's my only smaller Longchamp, and my only light colored one. 

And yes...that is SNOW on the ground, in April, no less. Canada for ya  :storm:


----------



## catsinthebag

sunshinesash said:


> Thank ya kindly...was feeling the b&w theme yesterday!
> 
> This is one of my all-time fav colors!
> 
> I love it, too, but I def feel it's more delicate than my nylon/planetes styles. The corners seem to wear much easier...I am thinking of dropping off my black one to get the corners fixed soon. Curious to see how they will turn out, given the different material. I have to go to the store to pick something up anyway, so I might as well kill two birds w/one stone
> 
> Bag of the day- Planetes in size medium. Love this purse, as it's my only smaller Longchamp, and my only light colored one.
> 
> And yes...that is SNOW on the ground, in April, no less. Canada for ya  :storm:



That snow isn't only in Canada! Here in New England, too! :rain::censor:

Wish I had gotten a medium Planetes when that size/style was available.


----------



## neofight

Out running evening errands with LP small short handle in black. This bag is the perfect size for any time I need to be on flight mode to dash and hurry complete urgent errands lol.


----------



## JuicyFruit839

Today, it's the red LLH.


----------



## sunshinesash

catsinthebag said:


> That snow isn't only in Canada! Here in New England, too! :rain::censor:
> 
> Wish I had gotten a medium Planetes when that size/style was available.


It's insane! Can't keep up with this crazy weather. 

What about a neo? They have similar material/thickness. Over time and use, I've realized how much I appreciate that extra thickness on the material VS the regular nylon one, especially in terms of corner wear & tear. 


neofight said:


> Out running evening errands with LP small short handle in black. This bag is the perfect size for any time I need to be on flight mode to dash and hurry complete urgent errands lol.


I'm so envious you're in the dress and flip-flops! I agree, Longchamps are the perfect running-errands bags. 


JuicyFruit839 said:


> Today, it's the red LLH.


Such a vivacious color...makes you want to go out & seize the day!


----------



## run1byme

MiaBorsa said:


> LLH in slate.



Gorgeous - I love slate and your charm is perfect with this bag!!



sunshinesash said:


> Thank ya kindly...was feeling the b&w theme yesterday!
> 
> This is one of my all-time fav colors!
> 
> I love it, too, but I def feel it's more delicate than my nylon/planetes styles. The corners seem to wear much easier...I am thinking of dropping off my black one to get the corners fixed soon. Curious to see how they will turn out, given the different material. I have to go to the store to pick something up anyway, so I might as well kill two birds w/one stone
> 
> Bag of the day- Planetes in size medium. Love this purse, as it's my only smaller Longchamp, and my only light colored one.
> 
> And yes...that is SNOW on the ground, in April, no less. Canada for ya  :storm:



Sorry about the snow but your bag is beautiful!!  What color is it - I don't think I've seen that color in Planetes before - I love it!!



neofight said:


> Out running evening errands with LP small short handle in black. This bag is the perfect size for any time I need to be on flight mode to dash and hurry complete urgent errands lol.



Perfect errand running bag - cute charm, too!



JuicyFruit839 said:


> Today, it's the red LLH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319994



Love the red - so stunning!!


----------



## greencurrytofu

It's a red Longchamp for me too!


----------



## catsinthebag

sunshinesash said:


> It's insane! Can't keep up with this crazy weather.
> 
> What about a neo? They have similar material/thickness. Over time and use, I've realized how much I appreciate that extra thickness on the material VS the regular nylon one, especially in terms of corner wear & tear.



I actually have a couple of bags from the Neo line! One black tote and a couple of satchels with the long strap. Wearing the tote today in the yucky snow.  I wish I hadn't missed the medium size Planetes tote, though -- there is no smaller tote in the Neo line and the large one is pretty big. I do love the Neo line, though, for the same reasons you do, plus the silver HW.


----------



## HesitantShopper

sunshinesash said:


> Thank ya kindly...was feeling the b&w theme yesterday!
> 
> This is one of my all-time fav colors!
> 
> I love it, too, but I def feel it's more delicate than my nylon/planetes styles. The corners seem to wear much easier...I am thinking of dropping off my black one to get the corners fixed soon. Curious to see how they will turn out, given the different material. I have to go to the store to pick something up anyway, so I might as well kill two birds w/one stone
> 
> Bag of the day- Planetes in size medium. Love this purse, as it's my only smaller Longchamp, and my only light colored one.
> 
> And yes...that is SNOW on the ground, in April, no less. Canada for ya  :storm:



That's a pretty color! and yep, snow.. and more in my area expected for Wed.


----------



## HesitantShopper

neofight said:


> Out running evening errands with LP small short handle in black. This bag is the perfect size for any time I need to be on flight mode to dash and hurry complete urgent errands lol.



So cute! i had my mini in red out last week due to an epic downpour! It's surprisingly roomy. 



JuicyFruit839 said:


> Today, it's the red LLH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319994



Very pretty. My red LP is a mini.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> LLH in slate.



Love slate! great charm too. SO suits these bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

neofight said:


> Out running evening errands with LP small short handle in black. This bag is the perfect size for any time I need to be on flight mode to dash and hurry complete urgent errands lol.




I so agree...the SSH is perfect for so many uses! I also use mine to run errands. I adore them!


----------



## michumichu

I'm carrying LP cuir in the Girl color, medium size. I want to get it in small size too!! And maybe in Sand color or Natural! [emoji51]


----------



## run1byme

greencurrytofu said:


> It's a red Longchamp for me too!
> View attachment 3320181



Wow I love the shape of this bag - gorgeous!!



michumichu said:


> I'm carrying LP cuir in the Girl color, medium size. I want to get it in small size too!! And maybe in Sand color or Natural! [emoji51]



Girl is so pretty - very feminine!!


----------



## EGBDF

michumichu said:


> I'm carrying LP cuir in the Girl color, medium size. I want to get it in small size too!! And maybe in Sand color or Natural! [emoji51]



Oh, you're in trouble!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ebony Roseau Heritage


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Ebony Roseau Heritage
> 
> View attachment 3321664



Gorgeous!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Ebony Roseau Heritage
> 
> View attachment 3321664



So chic!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

SmokieDragon said:


> Ebony Roseau Heritage
> 
> View attachment 3321664




Beautiful! I love this line


----------



## catsinthebag

SmokieDragon said:


> Ebony Roseau Heritage
> 
> View attachment 3321664



Beautiful bag! Love the Roseau heritage line!


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous!





Cosmopolitan said:


> So chic!





VerucaSalt921 said:


> Beautiful! I love this line





catsinthebag said:


> Beautiful bag! Love the Roseau heritage line!



Thanks so much for the Roseau love!


----------



## run1byme

SmokieDragon said:


> Ebony Roseau Heritage
> 
> View attachment 3321664



Wow - this is beautiful!!!!  I love the leather on the Roseau Heritage bags!!  Enjoy carrying this lovely bag today!!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Ebony Roseau Heritage
> 
> View attachment 3321664




It's lush xx


----------



## Phiomega

My reversible Camel Roseau comes with me for a day trip to Singapore... Camel is such a neutral color that 'gives color' if you know what I mean - it goes so well with black and white!


----------



## thedseer

Love the Roseaus!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Ebony Roseau Heritage



[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  love how the scarf makes Ebony look even richer in color. 




Phiomega said:


> Camel is such a neutral color that 'gives color' if you know what I mean - it goes so well with black and white!



Love how rich the color looks. I fully agree with you. I recently saw a lady with the Natural Cuir and I turned back twice to catch a glimpse of her bag. It looked absolutely in place against a green patterned  dress. Hope you had a smooth day in SG.


----------



## SmokieDragon

run1byme said:


> Wow - this is beautiful!!!!  I love the leather on the Roseau Heritage bags!!  Enjoy carrying this lovely bag today!!



Thanks so much! I love how soft the leather is and how it smells! 




seton said:


> It's lush xx



Thanks so much! I finally found a scarf for it! 




frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  love how the scarf makes Ebony look even richer in color.



Thanks so much! I picked up the scarf from the FnF sale in my country! 




thedseer said:


> Love the Roseaus!



Thanks so much for the Roseau love!


----------



## run1byme

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3322355
> 
> My reversible Camel Roseau comes with me for a day trip to Singapore... Camel is such a neutral color that 'gives color' if you know what I mean - it goes so well with black and white!



Oooohhhh beautiful!!!  I've been really interested in this bag, but haven't seen one at my Nordstrom yet.  Do you always wear it open or have you tried snapping the sides?  I was wondering too if the leather is stiff or do you think it'll slouch with more wear?  The camel color is gorgeous!!


----------



## Fit_for_bags

SmokieDragon said:


> Ebony Roseau Heritage
> 
> View attachment 3321664



This bag is beautiful. Never knew that roseau also have a strap.


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Ebony Roseau Heritage
> 
> View attachment 3321664


Gorgeous!  Love the scarf too.


Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3322355
> 
> My reversible Camel Roseau comes with me for a day trip to Singapore... Camel is such a neutral color that 'gives color' if you know what I mean - it goes so well with black and white!


Beautiful! Have you tried it with the white on the outside?


----------



## Selphy

Neo small in navy colour..


----------



## SmokieDragon

Fit_for_bags said:


> This bag is beautiful. Never knew that roseau also have a strap.



Thanks so much!  Yes, the 2 smaller sizes have a strap. Only the largest one doesn't have a strap.




pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous!  Love the scarf too.



Thanks so much! The scarf is also LC


----------



## Phiomega

run1byme said:


> Oooohhhh beautiful!!!  I've been really interested in this bag, but haven't seen one at my Nordstrom yet.  Do you always wear it open or have you tried snapping the sides?  I was wondering too if the leather is stiff or do you think it'll slouch with more wear?  The camel color is gorgeous!!




I like wearing it open but in crowded location I snapped the sides.. For some reason I feel that wearing it open is more youthful and carefree...

Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful! Have you tried it with the white on the outside?




Yes I did... Will take pics next... I like the camel handle when it is white too... Thank you!


----------



## run1byme

Selphy said:


> Neo small in navy colour..



Neo navy is such a gorgeous shade of blue - enjoy your bag!!



Phiomega said:


> I like wearing it open but in crowded location I snapped the sides.. For some reason I feel that wearing it open is more youthful and carefree...
> 
> Thank you!



Thanks for the information!!  Enjoy your bag!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle




----------



## EGBDF

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3324758



That's adorable!


----------



## pbnjam

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3324758




So cute! Is this sand?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

EGBDF said:


> That's adorable!







pbnjam said:


> So cute! Is this sand?




Thanks. I believe this is Paper.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> ..



Love the bag charm!


----------



## run1byme

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3324758



Lovely neutral and cute charm!!


----------



## tinkerella

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3324758




This is really adorable[emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3324758



Love the bag charm! Your Paper LP looks gorgeous too!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the bag charm!







run1byme said:


> Lovely neutral and cute charm!!







tinkerella said:


> This is really adorable[emoji7]







SmokieDragon said:


> Love the bag charm! Your Paper LP looks gorgeous too!




Thanks everyone. It's definitely a versatile color and size.

This was the bag I carried when my dog had to be put down so I use this bag whenever I painfully miss him.  I'm glad that I was able to find a bag charm that looks exactly like him.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3324758



That is so cute! love the color of the LP too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks everyone. It's definitely a versatile color and size.
> 
> This was the bag I carried when my dog had to be put down so I use this bag whenever I painfully miss him.  I'm glad that I was able to find a bag charm that looks exactly like him.



SO sorry, but what a lovely way to remember him.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3322355
> 
> My reversible Camel Roseau comes with me for a day trip to Singapore... Camel is such a neutral color that 'gives color' if you know what I mean - it goes so well with black and white!



Lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I painfully miss him. .



I'm sorry to hear that. Hugs.


----------



## SmokieDragon

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks everyone. It's definitely a versatile color and size.
> 
> This was the bag I carried when my dog had to be put down so I use this bag whenever I painfully miss him.  I'm glad that I was able to find a bag charm that looks exactly like him.



So sorry to hear that. Losing a pet is never easy


----------



## Selphy

Today i'm wearing neo small in navy color


----------



## run1byme

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks everyone. It's definitely a versatile color and size.
> 
> This was the bag I carried when my dog had to be put down so I use this bag whenever I painfully miss him.  I'm glad that I was able to find a bag charm that looks exactly like him.



So very sorry you had to say goodbye to your dog 



Selphy said:


> Today i'm wearing neo small in navy color



Love the neo navy - gorgeous!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Selphy said:


> Today i'm wearing neo



Great size and color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Large black Planetes with me in Amsterdam. We went to Keukenhof and marvelled at all the pretty blooms.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Large black Planetes with me in Amsterdam. We went to Keukenhof and marvelled at all the pretty blooms.



Lovely photos!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Lovely photos!


Thank you. Not full bloom as yet for some but I remain mesmerised by all else I see.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Hi, with me today at the Amsterdam airport...LLH in Azure and XL travel bag in black


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Very nice! Too bad i wasn't able to visit Amsterdam, i came from Lisbon and going to Hong Kong. Beautiful pictures!


----------



## run1byme

frenziedhandbag said:


> Large black Planetes with me in Amsterdam. We went to Keukenhof and marvelled at all the pretty blooms.



Great bag and my goodness what beautiful flowers!!



Ann_Margaret said:


> Hi, with me today at the Amsterdam airport...LLH in Azure and XL travel bag in black



Great bags for traveling - azure is so pretty and spring like!!  Safe travels and enjoy your trip!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Large black Planetes with me in Amsterdam. We went to Keukenhof and marvelled at all the pretty blooms.



Beautiful photos!!! Everything looks so wonderful!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Large black Planetes with me in Amsterdam. We went to Keukenhof and marvelled at all the pretty blooms.



how beautiful!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Ann_Margaret said:


> Hi, with me today at the Amsterdam airport...LLH in Azure and XL travel bag in black



what a lovely blue!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> Hi, with me today at the Amsterdam airport...LLH in Azure and XL travel bag in black


What a gorgeous travel set! Have fun in Hong Kong and be sure to check out the LC boutiques there as there are always sales and sometimes you might find something out of the blue. That was how I found my LM. Safe travels and have fun. 



run1byme said:


> Great bag and my goodness what beautiful



Thank you! It was a lovely afternnon just roaming the garden. 


SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful photos!!! Everything looks so wonderful!


It is a wonderful experience. I remain slightly disappointed that I was not able to visit LC boutique in time.


HesitantShopper said:


> how beautiful!


&#128522; Love how the air smelled too. Floral scent at its best!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

run1byme said:


> Great bag and my goodness what beautiful flowers!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great bags for traveling - azure is so pretty and spring like!!  Safe travels and enjoy your trip!!



Thank you!!



HesitantShopper said:


> what a lovely blue!



Thanks!



frenziedhandbag said:


> What a gorgeous travel set! Have fun in Hong Kong and be sure to check out the LC boutiques there as there are always sales and sometimes you might find something out of the blue. That was how I found my LM. Safe travels and have fun.
> !



Thank you! I have to right?! I shure will step in a boutique  In the Amsterdam airport the LC are cheaper, than what i find in Lisbon for exemple, LP LLH at 76 instead of 80. It's good to buy there if you have something in mind


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> Thank you! I have to right?! I shure will step in a boutique  In the Amsterdam airport the LC are cheaper, than what i find in Lisbon for exemple, LP LLH at 76 instead of 80. It's good to buy there if you have something in mind



Grateful thanks for sharing! I did not manage to check out the boutique here and was so disappointed. I did not find LC listed in the airport directory but you had just made me feel hopeful again. I hope there is time for me to find it.I will like to get the LLH LP in gunmetal and a small Neo in Khaki.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> Grateful thanks for sharing! I did not manage to check out the boutique here and was so disappointed. I did not find LC listed in the airport directory but you had just made me feel hopeful again. I hope there is time for me to find it.I will like to get the LLH LP in gunmetal and a small Neo in Khaki.  Wish me luck!



I saw LC in two diferent boutiques, that sell other brands as well. One of them was close to Victoria Secret. I didn't see the khaki neo there, but they might have in in stock, i didn't ask. I saw only black, navy and pink on both stores. I wish i had bought the LCs i bought this season there instead of in Lisbon... hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## goldfish19

Ann_Margaret said:


> Hi, with me today at the Amsterdam airport...LLH in Azure and XL travel bag in black




Isn't the XL too big for carry on? I'm afraid the airlines would force me to check it in!


----------



## pbnjam

Ann_Margaret said:


> Hi, with me today at the Amsterdam airport...LLH in Azure and XL travel bag in black


Very nice! Azure is very pretty. 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Large black Planetes with me in Amsterdam. We went to Keukenhof and marvelled at all the pretty blooms.


The flowers are breathtaking. Thanks for sharing your wonderful trip pictures.


Selphy said:


> Today i'm wearing neo small in navy color


Love this bag. It's my worry free, everyday kind of bag.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

goldfish19 said:


> Isn't the XL too big for carry on? I'm afraid the airlines would force me to check it in!



I heard its dimensions are bigger than permitted by airlines, i believe this is the dimensions of the bag lying flat. This is the first time i used it. When you put stuff in it, of course it gets smaller in lenght. I used it to carry light and volumous stuff and it was perfect. I didn't have any problem at all with the airlines KLM and TAP Portugal. It didn't look very big with the things i put.


----------



## tinkerella

Using my graphite today! This bag is four years old and has holes on every corner but I love it sooooo much. Can't remember if I've shared this but this one is special because my sister got it for me as my 21st birthday present. It was also my very first longchamp!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> Using my graphite today!!



Gorgeous and it being a birthday gift makes it even more special! It doesn't look like its 4 years old at all. I like that cute bear too!


----------



## Ludmilla

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3332839
> 
> Using my graphite today! This bag is four years old and has holes on every corner but I love it sooooo much. Can't remember if I've shared this but this one is special because my sister got it for me as my 21st birthday present. It was also my very first longchamp!




I think it looks still very pretty. And the charm is so cute! [emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3332839
> 
> Using my graphite today! This bag is four years old and has holes on every corner but I love it sooooo much. Can't remember if I've shared this but this one is special because my sister got it for me as my 21st birthday present. It was also my very first longchamp!



Really nice! cute teddy as well. Can you get the holes fixed?


----------



## happyflower1

This cutie on a nice Cali day [emoji41]


----------



## ohprodigy

I wanted to share my go to bag during the Spring season. This is my Longchamp Le Pliage Tree of Life that I purchased at the Taipei airport when I had a layover going to Cambodia a few years ago.


----------



## EGBDF

happyflower1 said:


> This cutie on a nice Cali day [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333433



great color!



ohprodigy said:


> I wanted to share my go to bag during the Spring season. This is my Longchamp Le Pliage Tree of Life that I purchased at the Taipei airport when I had a layover going to Cambodia a few years ago.



This is such a pretty one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

happyflower1 said:


> This cutie on a nice Cali day



Love navy. A true blue classic.



ohprodigy said:


> I wanted to share my go to bag during the Spring season:



So pretty!

Medium navy neo for the past few days.


----------



## tinkerella

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous and it being a birthday gift makes it even more special! It doesn't look like its 4 years old at all. I like that cute bear too!






Ludmilla said:


> I think it looks still very pretty. And the charm is so cute! [emoji7]






HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice! cute teddy as well. Can you get the holes fixed?




Thanks for the all the bear love [emoji5]&#65039; 
That's the best thing about LC- looking great even after all the years of use (and abuse lol!) 
The LC boutiques in my country don't provide mending services but I've seen some people mend the holes themselves on the forum! Amazing work. I guess I could live with the holes since they aren't that noticeable anyway.


----------



## dotty8

MiaBorsa said:


> LLH in slate.



Nice


----------



## run1byme

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3332839
> 
> Using my graphite today! This bag is four years old and has holes on every corner but I love it sooooo much. Can't remember if I've shared this but this one is special because my sister got it for me as my 21st birthday present. It was also my very first longchamp!



I love graphite, and the bear is adorable!!  It looks great - doesn't look 4 years old at all! 



happyflower1 said:


> This cutie on a nice Cali day [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333433



Love navy LPs!!



ohprodigy said:


> I wanted to share my go to bag during the Spring season. This is my Longchamp Le Pliage Tree of Life that I purchased at the Taipei airport when I had a layover going to Cambodia a few years ago.



Ahhhhh - I LOVE this bag!!!  I hope to find it one day because it's so utterly gorgeous!!  



frenziedhandbag said:


> Love navy. A true blue classic.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> Medium navy neo for the past few days.



Neo navy is such a great color!!



tinkerella said:


> Thanks for the all the bear love [emoji5]&#65039;
> That's the best thing about LC- looking great even after all the years of use (and abuse lol!)
> The LC boutiques in my country don't provide mending services but I've seen some people mend the holes themselves on the forum! Amazing work. I guess I could live with the holes since they aren't that noticeable anyway.



This is a really cheap fix and you may not want to do this. But my DD had corner wear that went through into the interior of the bag. It wasn't noticeable from outside, so she put small pieces of duck tape inside the bag to cover the holes. It kept them from getting bigger and wasn't noticeable from the outside unless you picked the bag up and looked closely at the corners. Like I said, it's a super cheap fix but not everyone wants to put duck tape inside their LPs!


----------



## SmokieDragon

ohprodigy said:


> I wanted to share my go to bag during the Spring season. This is my Longchamp Le Pliage Tree of Life that I purchased at the Taipei airport when I had a layover going to Cambodia a few years ago.



This is such a beautiful bag and in Navy too!


----------



## tinkerella

run1byme said:


> This is a really cheap fix and you may not want to do this. But my DD had corner wear that went through into the interior of the bag. It wasn't noticeable from outside, so she put small pieces of duck tape inside the bag to cover the holes.




That's an ingenious idea! Thanks for sharing [emoji5]&#65039; I might just try this out. A friend of mine used clear nail polish to stop further fraying and it did work on her black LP. I just wasn't so sure on using it on graphite considering it might darken the corners and make it noticeable.


----------



## juls12

Just packed my custom size 2 for tomorrow. This is my favourite size.


----------



## happyflower1

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love navy. A true blue classic.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> Medium navy neo for the past few days.




Thanks [emoji8]
Yours is great as well [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## HesitantShopper

happyflower1 said:


> This cutie on a nice Cali day [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333433



That looks so cute with those shoes!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ohprodigy said:


> I wanted to share my go to bag during the Spring season. This is my Longchamp Le Pliage Tree of Life that I purchased at the Taipei airport when I had a layover going to Cambodia a few years ago.



That is so pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love navy. A true blue classic.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> Medium navy neo for the past few days.



Neo's are so cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

juls12 said:


> Just packed my custom size 2 for tomorrow. This is my favourite size.



That's a really nice color combo!


----------



## Hoya94

Just bought a red garance 1899 from Bloomingdales. It was the last one in stock and was made in France!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> The LC boutiques in my country don't provide mending services.



Any seamstress or tailor should be able to mend it. Lately, I have seen such services available at laundry services. No harm asking for a quote? Just to make this special gift last longer. Btw, I sent a PM to you. [emoji5] 





run1byme said:


> Neo navy is such a great color!!



It is! I really love it a lot!




juls12 said:


> Just packed my custom size 2.



Custom twinsies! I just packed mine for tomorrow too. It is truly a wonderful size. 


happyflower1 said:


> Thanks [emoji8]
> Yours is great as well [emoji106]&#127996;


Thank you!


HesitantShopper said:


> Neo's are so cute!


Truly! I can't get enough of them though I think I want to go get some black velcro and make the strap shorter and use it as a shoulder bag too.



Hoya94 said:


> Just bought a red garance 1899



Congrats! Red Garance is a beautiful red.



Ann_Margaret said:


> hope you find what you're looking for!



I ended up with... nothing.  but grateful thanks for sharing the locations with me.


----------



## Jenniedel

On duty in NYC: Sarah Morris LP in bleu [emoji4]


----------



## Jenniedel

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3332839
> 
> Using my graphite today! This bag is four years old and has holes on every corner but I love it sooooo much. Can't remember if I've shared this but this one is special because my sister got it for me as my 21st birthday present. It was also my very first longchamp!



Still looking great!



happyflower1 said:


> This cutie on a nice Cali day [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333433



So chic. [emoji7]



ohprodigy said:


> I wanted to share my go to bag during the Spring season. This is my Longchamp Le Pliage Tree of Life that I purchased at the Taipei airport when I had a layover going to Cambodia a few years ago.



Looks very dainty [emoji4]



frenziedhandbag said:


> Love navy. A true blue classic.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> Medium navy neo for the past few days.



Gorgeous bag!



juls12 said:


> Just packed my custom size 2 for tomorrow. This is my favourite size.



Lovely combos [emoji4]


----------



## happyflower1

HesitantShopper said:


> That looks so cute with those shoes!




Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## happyflower1

Jenniedel said:


> So chic. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji8] , jenniedel!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

First day out for my Pearl MSH


----------



## run1byme

juls12 said:


> Just packed my custom size 2 for tomorrow. This is my favourite size.



This is a fantastic color combination - love it!!



Hoya94 said:


> Just bought a red garance 1899 from Bloomingdales. It was the last one in stock and was made in France!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334224
> View attachment 3334225
> View attachment 3334226
> View attachment 3334227
> View attachment 3334228
> View attachment 3334231



Ooohhhh I love Garance - I get excited when I get a MIF LC, too!!  . Enjoy your new bag!!



Jenniedel said:


> On duty in NYC: Sarah Morris LP in bleu [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334557



Pretty bag against a great NYC background!!



VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3334811
> 
> First day out for my Pearl MSH



Pearl is soooo pretty - reminds me of a soft cloud!  Enjoy your first day with this lovely bag!


----------



## seton

Hoya94 said:


> Just bought a red garance 1899 from Bloomingdales. It was the last one in stock and was made in France!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334224
> View attachment 3334225
> View attachment 3334226
> View attachment 3334227
> View attachment 3334228
> View attachment 3334231



It was meant to be. Congrats! 





Jenniedel said:


> On duty in NYC: Sarah Morris LP in bleu [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334557



You picked a great week to visit. Weather has been brilliant.




VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3334811
> 
> First day out for my Pearl MSH



You are rocking these 1623s.


My LC for the past 2 days. Poppy 1899 and Coral LPH wallet


----------



## HesitantShopper

Jenniedel said:


> On duty in NYC: Sarah Morris LP in bleu [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334557



That's a nice shot!


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> It was meant to be. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You picked a great week to visit. Weather has been brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are rocking these 1623s.
> 
> 
> My LC for the past 2 days. Poppy 1899 and Coral LPH wallet



Oh, all so pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3334811
> 
> First day out for my Pearl MSH



yep, still lovin' that color!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

run1byme said:


> This is a fantastic color combination - love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhhh I love Garance - I get excited when I get a MIF LC, too!!  . Enjoy your new bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty bag against a great NYC background!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl is soooo pretty - reminds me of a soft cloud!  Enjoy your first day with this lovely bag!







seton said:


> It was meant to be. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You picked a great week to visit. Weather has been brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are rocking these 1623s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My LC for the past 2 days. Poppy 1899 and Coral LPH wallet







HesitantShopper said:


> yep, still lovin' that color!




Thanks for the pearl love everyone! The color is fantastic, I'm so glad I got it, just in case it leaves & doesn't come back  

Seton that poppy & LV is a perfect match!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

VerucaSalt921 said:


> First day out for my Pearl MSH



So pretty! I love it!



seton said:


> My LC for the past 2 days. Poppy 1899 and Coral LPH wallet



Gorgeous pairings as usual! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## neofight

TGIF! Have been into blue lately because I'm finding the colour so tranquil and peaceful to look at! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; toting 2011 Peacock SLH. It's a beautiful and fine blue-green shade.


----------



## run1byme

seton said:


> It was meant to be. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You picked a great week to visit. Weather has been brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are rocking these 1623s.
> 
> 
> My LC for the past 2 days. Poppy 1899 and Coral LPH wallet



Beautiful color coordinated pieces!!



neofight said:


> View attachment 3335510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TGIF! Have been into blue lately because I'm finding the colour so tranquil and peaceful to look at! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; toting 2011 Peacock SLH. It's a beautiful and fine blue-green shade.



Oooohhhhh I love Peacock - it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Jenniedel

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3334811
> 
> First day out for my Pearl MSH



Love the sheen! I'm not brave enough for such light color though. [emoji4]



run1byme said:


> Pretty bag against a great NYC background!!



Thank you!



seton said:


> You picked a great week to visit. Weather has been brilliant.



Yes, weather was really great for walks so I did everyday to & from my meetings. Enjoyed a lot, thanks!



HesitantShopper said:


> That's a nice shot!



Thanks much!



neofight said:


> View attachment 3335510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TGIF! Have been into blue lately because I'm finding the colour so tranquil and peaceful to look at! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; toting 2011 Peacock SLH. It's a beautiful and fine blue-green shade.



Such pretty color! Reminds me of the sea.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Jenniedel said:


> Love the sheen! I'm not brave enough for such light color though. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, weather was really great for walks so I did everyday to & from my meetings. Enjoyed a lot, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much!
> 
> 
> 
> Such pretty color! Reminds me of the sea.






I never go light but I love this color too much [emoji175] 
The sheen is worth the risk [emoji6]


----------



## run1byme

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3336857
> 
> I never go light but I love this color too much [emoji175]
> The sheen is worth the risk [emoji6]



So beautiful!!  I love the mood shot with your bag pondering life on the other side of the window


----------



## VerucaSalt921

run1byme said:


> So beautiful!!  I love the mood shot with your bag pondering life on the other side of the window




Haha!!! I was trying to get the sun but it does totally look like she's contemplating the outside world lol!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

neofight said:


> TGIF! Have been into blue lately



Peacock is so pretty! First time I am seeing this. Love your Essence bracelet too. That blue bead is on my wishlist.



VerucaSalt921 said:


> I never go light but I love this color too much.The sheen is worth the risk.



So beautiful. The risk is worth it.


----------



## neofight

frenziedhandbag said:


> Peacock is so pretty! First time I am seeing this. Love your Essence bracelet too. That blue bead is on my wishlist.
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful. The risk is worth it.




Thanks for the love, frenziedhandbag! I'm absolutely enjoying the peacock! And the essence as well. Do you mean the "loyalty" bead? [emoji9]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

neofight said:


> Thanks for the love, frenziedhandbag! I'm absolutely enjoying the peacock! And the essence as well. Do you mean the "loyalty" bead? [emoji9]


Yup.  Loyalty it is.  [emoji7]


----------



## Yuki85

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3336857
> 
> I never go light but I love this color too much [emoji175]
> The sheen is worth the risk [emoji6]




I wanna to get the same color! Love it!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Yuki85 said:


> I wanna to get the same color! Love it!




Thank you! Do it! You won't regret it


----------



## swdl

seton said:


> It was meant to be. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You picked a great week to visit. Weather has been brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are rocking these 1623s.
> 
> 
> My LC for the past 2 days. Poppy 1899 and Coral LPH wallet


woooooow love the colors


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying my croco Roseau with a new scarf.


----------



## catsinthebag

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my croco Roseau with a new scarf I just bought.
> View attachment 3339215



So pretty! I love blue bags ...


----------



## pbnjam

catsinthebag said:


> So pretty! I love blue bags ...




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my croco Roseau with a new scarf.
> View attachment 3339215



Lovely!


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my croco Roseau with a new scarf.
> View attachment 3339215



Simply beautiful and the scarf is perfect!


----------



## raibowcake

Just got it [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my croco Roseau with a new scarf.
> View attachment 3339215




Oh my. The Roseau is so pretty and elegant. [emoji7]



raibowcake said:


> View attachment 3339332
> 
> 
> Just got it [emoji7]




Fun bag. I love it. [emoji4]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

raibowcake said:


> View attachment 3339332
> 
> 
> Just got it [emoji7]




I keep debating this one, the pattern is so happy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

raibowcake said:


> Just got it [emoji7]



Heart the happy print! 



pbnjam said:


> Carrying my croco Roseau with a new scarf.



Already gorgeous but the scarf brings it up another notch!


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> Lovely!





SmokieDragon said:


> Simply beautiful and the scarf is perfect!





Ludmilla said:


> Oh my. The Roseau is so pretty and elegant. [emoji7]





frenziedhandbag said:


> Already gorgeous but the scarf brings it up another notch!


Thank you ladies! I was inspired by how the bags were displayed at LC. I even asked the SA to show me how to tie it. And they just roll it up diagonally and tie it on. Very simple. 



raibowcake said:


> View attachment 3339332
> 
> 
> Just got it [emoji7]


These dots are cute! Congrats.


----------



## crappie

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my croco Roseau with a new scarf.
> View attachment 3339215


so beautiful.


----------



## run1byme

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my croco Roseau with a new scarf.
> View attachment 3339215



Gorgeous!!!  Love the scarf - it's on my wishlist!!



raibowcake said:


> View attachment 3339332
> 
> 
> Just got it [emoji7]



This is such a happy bag - I love it!!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my croco Roseau with a new scarf.
> View attachment 3339215



I like how you highlighted the lattice border, which is my fave part of the scarf. 





raibowcake said:


> View attachment 3339332
> 
> 
> Just got it [emoji7]



Welcome to TPF! Cute bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my croco Roseau with a new scarf.
> View attachment 3339215




So classy! 



raibowcake said:


> View attachment 3339332
> 
> 
> Just got it [emoji7]




Fun! Nice brights for Spring.


----------



## Jenniedel

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my croco Roseau with a new scarf.
> View attachment 3339215



Oh wow! So elegant. Love it! [emoji173]&#65039;



raibowcake said:


> View attachment 3339332
> 
> 
> Just got it [emoji7]



Looks very cheerful, enjoy!


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## tinkerella

What a beautiful colour! Joining you in the shades of plums/pinks with my planetes  have been neglecting her for too long. Time to give her some love.


----------



## run1byme

tinkerella said:


> What a beautiful colour! Joining you in the shades of plums/pinks with my planetes  have been neglecting her for too long. Time to give her some love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341659



Beautiful shade!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3341120




Love this so much!


----------



## bakeacookie

LuvAllBags said:


> Love this so much!



Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3341120



Cute fob and pretty LP. I like these leather ones with no hw because they are light and don't need any extra accessories to attach to bags. 



tinkerella said:


> What a beautiful colour! Joining you in the shades of plums/pinks with my planetes  have been neglecting her for too long. Time to give her some love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341659




Very pretty purple!


----------



## pbnjam

crappie said:


> so beautiful.







run1byme said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Love the scarf - it's on my wishlist!!



You should get one! 



seton said:


> I like how you highlighted the lattice border, which is my fave part of the scarf.






LuvAllBags said:


> So classy!.




Thank you friends! [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

pbnjam said:


> Cute fob and pretty LP. I like these leather ones with no hw because they are light and don't need any extra accessories to attach to bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty purple!



Thank you. 

I wish there were more offerings with the leather ties.


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Came here to bemoan the Longchamp I _could_ have been carrying today, but passed on  There was this really lovely pastel blue secondhand le pliage cuir I saw on Vestiaire for &#8364;120, but I was a bit hesitant cos the short handles are not so useful for me to schlep my enormous amount of heavy stuff to, around and from uni. It's gone now :'(


----------



## HesitantShopper

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3341120



Oh this is so nice! love the color and the fob!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tinkerella said:


> What a beautiful colour! Joining you in the shades of plums/pinks with my planetes  have been neglecting her for too long. Time to give her some love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341659



Awesome color, so rich!


----------



## bakeacookie

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh this is so nice! love the color and the fob!



Thank you!


----------



## tinkerella

run1byme said:


> Beautiful shade!!






pbnjam said:


> Very pretty purple!






HesitantShopper said:


> Awesome color, so rich!




thanks all! Initially I was abit hesitant on the color because I was afraid it would be hard to match. But it actually complements most of my outfits well!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> .



Love Hydreaga! 



tinkerella said:


> What a beautiful colour!



Very pretty Planetes!


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying my mini LP cuir today. It's my pop of color for this rainy Sunday.


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my mini LP cuir today. It's my pop of color for this rainy Sunday.
> View attachment 3344298



I love this little bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my mini LP cuir today. It's my pop of color for this rainy Sunday.
> View attachment 3344298



I love how your Peanuts collection tags match your mini Cuir so perfectly!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my mini LP cuir today. It's my pop of color for this rainy Sunday.
> View attachment 3344298




The lemon is fab. I used my lemon stuff everyday during Easter wk and it didnt get too dirty after so much use. Always makes me happy looking at it.


----------



## bakeacookie

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my mini LP cuir today. It's my pop of color for this rainy Sunday.
> View attachment 3344298




Those charms are perfect for that bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my mini LP cuir today. It's my pop of color for this rainy Sunday.



The fobs match Lemon so well. Gorgeous pairings!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> The fobs match Lemon so well. Gorgeous pairings!





EGBDF said:


> I love this little bag.





SmokieDragon said:


> I love how your Peanuts collection tags match your mini Cuir so perfectly!





seton said:


> The lemon is fab. I used my lemon stuff everyday during Easter wk and it didnt get too dirty after so much use. Always makes me happy looking at it.





bakeacookie said:


> Those charms are perfect for that bag!



Thank you ladies! These two hangtags have been on this bag since I first got them. Just think it belongs here. This little bag doesn't get as much use but I still like taking it out when I need that extra pop of color. I would love to get a cyclamen one too.


----------



## pbnjam

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I wish there were more offerings with the leather ties.



I think LeatherPrince offer leather tie options. His listings says no customization but when I asked, he said he can make it in vegetable tanned leather strap.

Have you heard of Pink Vanille? She sells on IG and also makes very cute charms with leather ties. Tho her leather is a little less hardy compared to the leather LP uses.


----------



## bakeacookie

pbnjam said:


> I think LeatherPrince offer leather tie options. His listings says no customization but when I asked, he said he can make it in vegetable tanned leather strap.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard of Pink Vanille? She sells on IG and also makes very cute charms with leather ties. Tho her leather is a little less hardy compared to the leather LP uses.




Thanks! I'll look her up! 

I'm okay with the cloth tie that LeatherPrince uses, I'm just tired of everything on a key ring, not even a clasp! 

I'm becoming fond of the mechanism Kate Spade uses, and the metal ring is at least wide enough to accommodate a bag handle.


----------



## pbnjam

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks! I'll look her up!
> 
> I'm okay with the cloth tie that LeatherPrince uses, I'm just tired of everything on a key ring, not even a clasp!
> 
> I'm becoming fond of the mechanism Kate Spade uses, and the metal ring is at least wide enough to accommodate a bag handle.



O actually it's Pink_Vanile (Just went to double check the spelling). Nowadays Coach has clasp on their fobs but they're not nearly as cute as they used to be. But the older ones that are cute don't have clasp. Sigh...


----------



## SmokieDragon

My small black Neo today


----------



## run1byme

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my mini LP cuir today. It's my pop of color for this rainy Sunday.
> View attachment 3344298



A lovely sunshiny bag!!    Those charms are perfect for it!! 



SmokieDragon said:


> My small black Neo today
> 
> View attachment 3344880



Looks lovely and shimmery in this shot - beautiful!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

run1byme said:


> Looks lovely and shimmery in this shot - beautiful!!



Thanks so much for the Neo love!


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> My small black Neo today
> 
> View attachment 3344880



Cute! I like the hangtag you have there. i have one too in pink.



run1byme said:


> A lovely sunshiny bag!!    Those charms are perfect for it!!



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my mini LP cuir today. It's my pop of color for this rainy Sunday.
> View attachment 3344298



Fun pop of color! love the peanuts hangtags! i have woodstock.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My small black Neo today



Love the small black. Truly a classic. I'm eager to see what the new grey is like.


----------



## Luv Classics

Breaking in my new travel buddy!


----------



## EGBDF

Luv Classics said:


> Breaking in my new travel buddy!



Perfect!


----------



## pursetime

i'm using the Longchamp PLT


----------



## run1byme

Luv Classics said:


> Breaking in my new travel buddy!



Lovely with the scarf - enjoy breaking in this great bag!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Cute! I like the hangtag you have there. i have one too in pink.



Thanks so much! Yay for being Coach hangtag twins! 




frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the small black. Truly a classic. I'm eager to see what the new grey is like.



Thanks so much! Indeed, can't wait to see the new colours


----------



## Ludmilla

Luv Classics said:


> Breaking in my new travel buddy!




Always had that bag on my list, but somehow I never bought it. Enjoy! It's a great bag and you got it in a lovely colour.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Riding shot gun on a trip to the grocery store today.  Large Le Pliage St. Valentin tote & pouch


----------



## sunshinesash

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Riding shot gun on a trip to the grocery store today.  Large Le Pliage St. Valentin tote & pouch


Feelin the love!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Riding shot gun on a trip to the grocery store today.  Large Le Pliage St. Valentin tote & pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346287




So cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Riding shot gun on a trip to the grocery store today.  Large Le Pliage St. Valentin tote & pouch



What an amazing set! Loving both of them!


----------



## tinkerella

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Riding shot gun on a trip to the grocery store today.  Large Le Pliage St. Valentin tote & pouch




Ahh the pastels look so sweet together [emoji7]


----------



## run1byme

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Riding shot gun on a trip to the grocery store today.  Large Le Pliage St. Valentin tote & pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346287



That is all just too cute!!  Love it!!


----------



## EGBDF

One of my favorites lately, small navy quadri.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> One of my favorites lately, small navy quadri.



Pretty! Love that Quadri leather.


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> One of my favorites lately, small navy quadri.



Super cute!


----------



## seton

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Riding shot gun on a trip to the grocery store today.  Large Le Pliage St. Valentin tote & pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346287



Such a pretty set! I'm sorry that it's not working for you.





EGBDF said:


> One of my favorites lately, small navy quadri.



It's so tactile; I just wanna squeeze it!


----------



## seton

my LC accessories today:

orange LPC
paprika Sultan
paprika Fou


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> One of my favorites lately, small navy quadri.



Your Quadri is looking lovely!  The small Quadri is one of my fave bags too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> my LC accessories today:
> 
> orange LPC
> paprika Sultan
> paprika Fou



Lovely accessories! I didn't realise that the passport holder has wording on it!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely accessories! I didn't realise that the passport holder has wording on it!



It normally don't.  This is a special USA version from a few years ago.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> my LC accessories today:
> 
> orange LPC
> paprika Sultan
> paprika Fou



Gorgeous oranges!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> It normally don't.  This is a special USA version from a few years ago.



Oic! Congrats on getting such a lovely accessory in your fave colour!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> my LC accessories today:
> 
> 
> 
> orange LPC
> 
> paprika Sultan
> 
> paprika Fou




Very pretty accessories! [emoji521]


----------



## run1byme

EGBDF said:


> One of my favorites lately, small navy quadri.



Such a great bag and a beautiful navy!!



seton said:


> my LC accessories today:
> 
> orange LPC
> paprika Sultan
> paprika Fou



Love paprika and orange!!


LP 1899 in Pink (I think - it's from s/s 2014). This is actually my pug's bag and she wanted to share with the group lol


----------



## EGBDF

run1byme said:


> Such a great bag and a beautiful navy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love paprika and orange!!
> 
> 
> LP 1899 in Pink (I think - it's from s/s 2014). This is actually my pug's bag and she wanted to share with the group lol



omg so cute! They are matching, even her tongue!


----------



## Ludmilla

EGBDF said:


> One of my favorites lately, small navy quadri.




Quadris are great. [emoji4]



seton said:


> my LC accessories today:
> 
> 
> 
> orange LPC
> 
> paprika Sultan
> 
> paprika Fou




Really like how everything fits together. Gorgeous orange pieces. 



run1byme said:


> Such a great bag and a beautiful navy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love paprika and orange!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LP 1899 in Pink (I think - it's from s/s 2014). This is actually my pug's bag and she wanted to share with the group lol




Awww. Too cute! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thedseer

run1byme said:


> Such a great bag and a beautiful navy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love paprika and orange!!
> 
> 
> LP 1899 in Pink (I think - it's from s/s 2014). This is actually my pug's bag and she wanted to share with the group lol



Love the color, and your pup!


----------



## run1byme

EGBDF said:


> omg so cute! They are matching, even her tongue!



Thanks!!  That cracked me up - her tongue really does match her LP!!  



Ludmilla said:


> Awww. Too cute! [emoji173]&#65039;





thedseer said:


> Love the color, and your pup!



Thanks, ladies!!


----------



## Mariapia

My Quadri [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> My Quadri [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351176




One of my favorite bags of your collection. [emoji7]


----------



## bakeacookie

Big Ben tote! [emoji4]


----------



## hitt

seton said:


> my LC accessories today:
> 
> orange LPC
> paprika Sultan
> paprika Fou


Seton, you never fail to perk my day with your photos, bag and accessory pairing. Thank you for sharing! ARGH. That Passport case is lovely.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mariapia said:


> My Quadri [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351176




Love this! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> One of my favorite bags of your collection. [emoji7]




Thank you Ludmilla! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EGBDF

Mariapia said:


> My Quadri [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351176



Very  nice!


----------



## run1byme

Mariapia said:


> My Quadri [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351176



Oh my this color is beautiful!!


----------



## mbaldino

My new Cyclamen Cuir.


----------



## SmokieDragon

mbaldino said:


> View attachment 3351890
> 
> 
> My new Cyclamen Cuir.



Looking good!


----------



## Amazona

At work with Myrtille MSH, Deep Red pouch and Pink Foulonne coin pouch (which serves as my wallet).


----------



## Fit_for_bags

[/URL]

Finally got the LP Big Ben in MSH and to my surprise, I kinda like the short handle.


----------



## beesaunt

Lunch on the office rooftop deck with my Neo. Proof it doesn't always rain in Seattle.


----------



## amethyst25

beesaunt said:


> Lunch on the office rooftop deck with my Neo. Proof it doesn't always rain in Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352173




[emoji7] Stunning!


----------



## crappie

mbaldino said:


> View attachment 3351890
> 
> 
> My new Cyclamen Cuir.


So pretty!


----------



## run1byme

mbaldino said:


> View attachment 3351890
> 
> 
> My new Cyclamen Cuir.



Ooohhh I love that gorgeous pink soft smooshy leather!!  This bag really tempts me!!  Enjoy!!



Amazona said:


> At work with Myrtille MSH, Deep Red pouch and Pink Foulonne coin pouch (which serves as my wallet).
> 
> View attachment 3351932



I adore myrtille - my favourite LP color!!  Great accessories, too!!



Fit_for_bags said:


> [/URL]
> 
> Finally got the LP Big Ben in MSH and to my surprise, I kinda like the short handle.



I LOVE this bag and am going to get to London one day to get one for myself!!  I like the MSH, too - it's a fun change from the long handles. Enjoy your bag!!



beesaunt said:


> Lunch on the office rooftop deck with my Neo. Proof it doesn't always rain in Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352173



Oh neo navy looks gorgeous in the Seattle sunshine!!  Cute poof charm, too!!


----------



## pbnjam

Fit_for_bags said:


> [/URL]
> 
> Finally got the LP Big Ben in MSH and to my surprise, I kinda like the short handle.




Beautiful print and color! Congrats!


----------



## beesaunt

run1byme said:


> Oh neo navy looks gorgeous in the Seattle sunshine!!  Cute poof charm, too!!




Thank you! Yeah, I love the poof charm. It's EXACTLY the same color!


----------



## beesaunt

amethyst25 said:


> [emoji7] Stunning!




Thank you! It's a great color!


----------



## EGBDF

Small Penelope in terracotta. Love the soft leather but still a structured bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> Small Penelope in terracotta. Love the soft leather but still a structured bag.



Wow does this make three Penelopes for you? It's beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Wow does this make three Penelopes for you? It's beautiful. Congrats!



Yes! 
And I finally treated my sandy with Apple Guard spray--I really can't stand the smell so I was procrastinating.


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> Small Penelope in terracotta. Love the soft leather but still a structured bag.



Me likey.  Especially the color.  &#128525;

This is what I carry yesterday.  Needed my hands free.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Me likey.  Especially the color.  &#128525;
> 
> This is what I carry yesterday.  Needed my hands free.



Thanks, very similar to paprika but a little less orange-y. I know you like the oranges!

Your ensemble is very chic!


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> Small Penelope in terracotta. Love the soft leather but still a structured bag.


This is beautiful! Love the color and the size is really cute.


beesaunt said:


> Lunch on the office rooftop deck with my Neo. Proof it doesn't always rain in Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352173


Gorgeous neo and cute matching charm!


Amazona said:


> At work with Myrtille MSH, Deep Red pouch and Pink Foulonne coin pouch (which serves as my wallet).
> View attachment 3351932


Love myrtille. It's gorgeous. Very useful pieces.


mbaldino said:


> View attachment 3351890
> 
> 
> My new Cyclamen Cuir.


Love this color. I'm interested in getting some smaller pieces in this color too.


seton said:


> Me likey.  Especially the color.  &#128525;
> 
> This is what I carry yesterday.  Needed my hands free.


Gorgeous pieces! Love your woc.


----------



## LVlover13

Wearing my brand new backpack in the color gunmetal today [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

EGBDF said:


> Small Penelope in terracotta. Love the soft leather but still a structured bag.




Beautiful! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

My LP MM in cedar.


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> Small Penelope in terracotta. Love the soft leather but still a structured bag.




I LOVE this.  Was trying to resist another Penelope...this color tho.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mariapia said:


> My LP MM in cedar.
> View attachment 3354247




A beauty! Cedar is gorgeous.


----------



## run1byme

EGBDF said:


> Small Penelope in terracotta. Love the soft leather but still a structured bag.



Oooohhhh I've not seen this color - I really, really love this!!



seton said:


> Me likey.  Especially the color.  &#128525;
> 
> This is what I carry yesterday.  Needed my hands free.



Very chic!!



LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3354181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my brand new backpack in the color gunmetal today [emoji4]



Gunmetal is such a lovely color - enjoy your day out with your new LP backpack!!



Mariapia said:


> My LP MM in cedar.
> View attachment 3354247



Cedar is such a great green!!


----------



## Hoya94

LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3354181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my brand new backpack in the color gunmetal today [emoji4]




I've been thinking of getting that same one!  It looks great!


----------



## LVlover13

Hoya94 said:


> I've been thinking of getting that same one!  It looks great!




Thanks it's just a very neutral color that can go with any outfit to me [emoji6]


----------



## LVlover13

run1byme said:


> Oooohhhh I've not seen this color - I really, really love this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very chic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunmetal is such a lovely color - enjoy your day out with your new LP backpack!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cedar is such a great green!!




Thanks I never thought of getting a LP backpack until I actually try it on... Now I want more in other colors... [emoji57]


----------



## Hoya94

LVlover13 said:


> Thanks it's just a very neutral color that can go with any outfit to me [emoji6]




I agree!  I want to get an 1899 and a backpack in that color. It's next on my list.


----------



## beesaunt

First night out with Artwalk. So in love!


----------



## EGBDF

beesaunt said:


> First night out with Artwalk. So in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355736



I really like the color of the leather trim on this bag!


----------



## pbnjam

beesaunt said:


> First night out with Artwalk. So in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355736




So pretty! We're twins. [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji6]


----------



## beesaunt

pbnjam said:


> So pretty! We're twins. [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji6]




It's a great bag!



EGBDF said:


> I really like the color of the leather trim on this bag!




I know, I LOVE the color of the trim!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Wearing my brand new backpack in the color gunmetal today [emoji4]



Yay to a very gorgeous color and functional piece! It goes with everything and so nice to be handsfree. 



Mariapia said:


> My LP MM in cedar.



Cedar looking awesome here! 



beesaunt said:


> First night out with Artwalk. So in love!



Love this print and the color is also very versatile.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> This is what I carry yesterday.  Needed my hands free.



Classic and chic! As always.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mbaldino said:


> My new Cyclamen Cuir.



Oh my, the color is absolutely stunning.



Amazona said:


> At work with Myrtille MSH, Deep Red pouch and Pink Foulonne coin pouch (which serves as my wallet).



Myrtille, my fav. Wonderful contrast of colors with the bright slgs. 



Fit_for_bags said:


> Finally got the LP Big Ben in MSH and to my surprise, I kinda like the short handle.



Beautiful Big Ben. SH is so chic. 



beesaunt said:


> Lunch on the office rooftop deck with my Neo.



The Neo looks fabulous here.


EGBDF said:


> Small Penelope in terracotta. Love the soft leather but still a structured bag.


It really looks so soft there. I like the subtle structure too. 


bakeacookie said:


> Big Ben tote! [emoji4]


Woohoo! You got it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My organisation buddies for today.


----------



## run1byme

beesaunt said:


> First night out with Artwalk. So in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355736



This is such a stunning pattern and opera is a beautiful color!!  Hope you enjoyed your bag and your night out!!



frenziedhandbag said:


> My organisation buddies for today.



So cute!!  I love LC pouches!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> My organisation buddies for today.



Nice to go light once in a while!


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh my, the color is absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> Myrtille, my fav. Wonderful contrast of colors with the bright slgs.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Big Ben. SH is so chic.
> 
> 
> 
> The Neo looks fabulous here.
> 
> It really looks so soft there. I like the subtle structure too.
> 
> Woohoo! You got it!



Yup! So happy! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> My organisation buddies for today.



You just reminded me I should use all my LC pouches too haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

run1byme said:


> So cute!!  I love LC pouches!!



A great way to indulge in a color guiltfree. Hahaha! 


SmokieDragon said:


> Nice to go light once in a while!


Not really, cos all these went into my backpack. But I am glad to be able to find what I want quickly. 



bakeacookie said:


> Yup! So happy!
> You just reminded me I should use all my LC pouches too haha



I will too, if I get Big Ben. I hope frens or family visit London too and help to buy one back. 

I know what you mean. I love LC pouches but find myself not using them as much as I should. Let's use them more.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

mbaldino said:


> View attachment 3351890
> 
> 
> My new Cyclamen Cuir.



The cyclamen looks really good in the cuir, congrats on a great buy!



Amazona said:


> At work with Myrtille MSH, Deep Red pouch and Pink Foulonne coin pouch (which serves as my wallet).
> 
> View attachment 3351932



Pretty and classy ;



Fit_for_bags said:


> [/URL]
> 
> Finally got the LP Big Ben in MSH and to my surprise, I kinda like the short handle.



The Big Ben is perfect in navy, because it goes well with the british flag 



beesaunt said:


> Lunch on the office rooftop deck with my Neo. Proof it doesn't always rain in Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352173



Looking great under the sun!





EGBDF said:


> Small Penelope in terracotta. Love the soft leather but still a structured bag.



Very classy the Penelope in small, congrats 



beesaunt said:


> First night out with Artwalk. So in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355736



I hope you had fun with your Artwalk!


----------



## bakeacookie

Carrying Mt Fuji!


----------



## alatrop

I don't have a picture, but I'm using my black 1899...which really should be replaced!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

seton said:


> Me likey.  Especially the color.  &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> This is what I carry yesterday.  Needed my hands free.



This is beautifull! I would wear this.



LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3354181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my brand new backpack in the color gunmetal today [emoji4]



Isn't the backpack great? It's great to be handsfree sometimes. I used mine in coral and ultramarine this past vacation  



Mariapia said:


> My LP MM in cedar.
> View attachment 3354247



Cedar is a beautifull colour, but it looks weird many times in photos...this picture doesn't capture the colour very well imho. Great bag anyway! 

This is what i will be using today to run some errands, msh


----------



## hitt

My go to bag lately has been this Veau Foulonne crossbody bag in red. 
I was lucky enough to find it on Poshmark.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> My go to bag lately has been this Veau Foulonne crossbody bag in red.
> I was lucky enough to find it on Poshmark.


I had never seen this before. Well done for always being able to hunt these treasures and then sharing them with us. 



Ann_Margaret said:


> This is what i will be using today to run some errands, msh



I love seeing the MSH, it just looks so effortlessly chic.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> My organisation buddies for today.



That's nice  I now own 2 le pliage nylon pouches, they are so pratical, i don't use anything else, honestly




hitt said:


> My go to bag lately has been this Veau Foulonne crossbody bag in red.
> I was lucky enough to find it on Poshmark.



I never saw this! The most practical bag!


----------



## run1byme

bakeacookie said:


> Carrying Mt Fuji!
> View attachment 3357189



  Love this bag!!!



Ann_Margaret said:


> This is what i will be using today to run some errands, msh



Gorgeous - I love the msh to change things up!



hitt said:


> My go to bag lately has been this Veau Foulonne crossbody bag in red.
> I was lucky enough to find it on Poshmark.



Perfect market companion - and beautiful, too!!


----------



## alatrop

Switched to coral 2605 today


----------



## joni1974

Got my first Longchamp today!!!! I can see getting more if i can figure out how to upload a pic i will


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> That's nice  I now own 2 le pliage nylon pouches, they are so pratical, i don't use anything else, honestly



That's great! I love how functional these are.


----------



## HesitantShopper

hitt said:


> My go to bag lately has been this Veau Foulonne crossbody bag in red.
> I was lucky enough to find it on Poshmark.



Great pic!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

seton said:


> Me likey.  Especially the color.  &#128525;
> 
> This is what I carry yesterday.  Needed my hands free.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

mbaldino said:


> View attachment 3351890
> 
> 
> My new Cyclamen Cuir.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

bakeacookie said:


> Carrying Mt Fuji!
> View attachment 3357189



Lve it!


----------



## Phiomega

My reversible Roseau with Crabby the crab!


----------



## run1byme

joni1974 said:


> Got my first Longchamp today!!!! I can see getting more if i can figure out how to upload a pic i will



Congratulations on your first Longchamp!!  You will love it!!



Phiomega said:


> My reversible Roseau with Crabby the crab!
> View attachment 3358618



Love this bag and that crab is just too adorable - so fun!!


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> My reversible Roseau with Crabby the crab!
> View attachment 3358618




That's cute! Beautiful bag and charm.


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> My reversible Roseau with Crabby the crab!
> View attachment 3358618



Very cute-looks like Crabby is crawling on the  sand!


----------



## bakeacookie

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Lve it!



Thank you! 



Phiomega said:


> My reversible Roseau with Crabby the crab!
> View attachment 3358618




That's so adorable! Where did you get Crabby?


----------



## seton

hitt said:


> My go to bag lately has been this Veau Foulonne crossbody bag in red.
> I was lucky enough to find it on Poshmark.



This a great find. Wear in good health! 





Phiomega said:


> My reversible Roseau with Crabby the crab!
> View attachment 3358618



Thumbs up! 
I like the TB charm too.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Phiomega said:


> My reversible Roseau with Crabby the crab!
> View attachment 3358618



Crabby the crab is so cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My reversible Roseau with Crabby the crab!



So cute! The long handles seem to have softened nicely. How are you liking it so far? Do the handles stay on your shoulders? I'm really liking this color but worried about the possible bubbling as there is a coating on this bag. 



bakeacookie said:


> That's so adorable! Where did you get Crabby?



It is from Tory Burch.


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> So cute! The long handles seem to have softened nicely. How are you liking it so far? Do the handles stay on your shoulders? I'm really liking this color but worried about the possible bubbling as there is a coating on this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> It is from Tory Burch.


Thanks!



HandbagDiva354 said:


> Lve it!



Thank you!


----------



## LVlover13

Can't get enough of this new baby! I'm addicted in LP backpack now... [emoji16]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Can't get enough of this new baby! I'm addicted in LP backpack now... [emoji16]



Yay to another backpack lover! I'm a ToToRo fan too. [emoji7]


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay to another backpack lover! I'm a ToToRo fan too. [emoji7]




 Isn't he one of the most cutest anime characters ever? [emoji6]


----------



## Phiomega

bakeacookie said:


> That's so adorable! Where did you get Crabby?




Tory Burch indeed like frenzied says... Saw it three times, consider it for almost a month and know I had to get it when I saw it in HK airport!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Isn't he one of the most cutest anime characters ever? [emoji6]


Absolutely agree! 


Phiomega said:


> Tory Burch indeed like frenzied says... Saw it three times, consider it for almost a month and know I had to get it when I saw it in HK airport!


Three times! It's meant to come home with you. [emoji5]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

2.0 Large bucket bag for this week.


----------



## run1byme

LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3359070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get enough of this new baby! I'm addicted in LP backpack now... [emoji16]



Love the color of your backpack, and your plushy friend is adorable!



frenziedhandbag said:


> 2.0 Large bucket bag for this week.



Lovely bag!!


----------



## Hoya94

LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3359070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get enough of this new baby! I'm addicted in LP backpack now... [emoji16]




Gorgeous!!! Is that the new khaki?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> My reversible Roseau with Crabby the crab!
> View attachment 3358618



Lovely charm!


----------



## LVlover13

Hoya94 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Is that the new khaki?




Yes it is!


----------



## paula3boys

Waiting for my son's Doctor


----------



## Hoya94

LVlover13 said:


> Yes it is!




Wear it in good health, it's gorgeous!  I need to get that color! Where do they have the fall colors available already?


----------



## thedseer

LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3359070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get enough of this new baby! I'm addicted in LP backpack now... [emoji16]



Love it-this exact bag is on my wish list.


----------



## LVlover13

Hoya94 said:


> Wear it in good health, it's gorgeous!  I need to get that color! Where do they have the fall colors available already?




I got it at the boutique! I was there to get a LP backpack and asked if they had new colors for fall and the SA had to literally run to the stockroom and grab all the colors they had for me to take a look at. There were burgundy (not sure the official name), khaki and curry and I picked out the burgundy and khaki since the colors were just gorgeous. I never had a yellow LP before and wasn't sure if I could rock curry but I might come back for it eventually [emoji16] Attached is the burgundy color


----------



## EGBDF

LVlover13 said:


> I got it at the boutique! I was there to get a LP backpack and asked if they had new colors for fall and the SA had to literally run to the stockroom and grab all the colors they had for me to take a look at. There were burgundy (not sure the official name), khaki and curry and I picked out the burgundy and khaki since the colors were just gorgeous. I never had a yellow LP before and wasn't sure if I could rock curry but I might come back for it eventually [emoji16] Attached is the burgundy color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360362



I like this color!


----------



## nanabags

LVlover13, love your choice in color. Are you using the backpack as a purse? And if so can you share what it holds.


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Love the burgundy colour!! They really picked that one well. Do you know when they'll start bringing out the new season bags?  (and discounting the current season's )


----------



## run1byme

paula3boys said:


> Waiting for my son's Doctor
> 
> View attachment 3359659



Love it!!



LVlover13 said:


> I got it at the boutique! I was there to get a LP backpack and asked if they had new colors for fall and the SA had to literally run to the stockroom and grab all the colors they had for me to take a look at. There were burgundy (not sure the official name), khaki and curry and I picked out the burgundy and khaki since the colors were just gorgeous. I never had a yellow LP before and wasn't sure if I could rock curry but I might come back for it eventually [emoji16] Attached is the burgundy color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360362



Oh my this is a beautiful color!!    Burgundy and the new khaki are both on my wishlist now!!  What fabulous colors they have for fall so far!!


----------



## pbnjam

paula3boys said:


> Waiting for my son's Doctor
> 
> View attachment 3359659



Love SoL Navy! So pretty.



LVlover13 said:


> I got it at the boutique! I was there to get a LP backpack and asked if they had new colors for fall and the SA had to literally run to the stockroom and grab all the colors they had for me to take a look at. There were burgundy (not sure the official name), khaki and curry and I picked out the burgundy and khaki since the colors were just gorgeous. I never had a yellow LP before and wasn't sure if I could rock curry but I might come back for it eventually [emoji16] Attached is the burgundy color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360362




Beautiful color! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Hoya94

LVlover13 said:


> I got it at the boutique! I was there to get a LP backpack and asked if they had new colors for fall and the SA had to literally run to the stockroom and grab all the colors they had for me to take a look at. There were burgundy (not sure the official name), khaki and curry and I picked out the burgundy and khaki since the colors were just gorgeous. I never had a yellow LP before and wasn't sure if I could rock curry but I might come back for it eventually [emoji16] Attached is the burgundy color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360362




You've inspired me to go to my boutique to check what they have gotten.  The burgundy is beautiful too! Thanks for the info!


----------



## LVlover13

I agree... That's why I grabbed both colors right away because I don't think I can wait until they put them out for sales [emoji16]


----------



## LVlover13

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> Love the burgundy colour!! They really picked that one well. Do you know when they'll start bringing out the new season bags?  (and discounting the current season's )




The SA said the sales is around mid June but I didn't ask when they will bring out the new colors. You may want to check the boutique and even ask to see the new colors if the store already has them.


----------



## LVlover13

nanabags said:


> LVlover13, love your choice in color. Are you using the backpack as a purse? And if so can you share what it holds.




Yes I use it as a purse. I will attach pictures soon of what I carry inside. This bag holds A LOT!


----------



## LVlover13

nanabags said:


> LVlover13, love your choice in color. Are you using the backpack as a purse? And if so can you share what it holds.




Here you go! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is how I store my items. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 These are the items that I put in the front pocket. Oh it also fits my phone together with these items too but I'm currently using it to take pictures [emoji6]. It's surprisingly large! 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is everything I usually carry on a daily basis.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3359070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get enough of this new baby! I'm addicted in LP backpack now... [emoji16]





LVlover13 said:


> Attached is the burgundy color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360362




Beautiful backpacks, i'm a backpack fan too, i own 5 from LP line


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> 2.0 Large bucket bag for this week.



Very nice, great outfit! 



paula3boys said:


> Waiting for my son's Doctor
> 
> View attachment 3359659



Fun bag


----------



## paula3boys

run1byme said:


> Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my this is a beautiful color!!    Burgundy and the new khaki are both on my wishlist now!!  What fabulous colors they have for fall so far!!







pbnjam said:


> Love SoL Navy! So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color! [emoji173]&#65039;







Ann_Margaret said:


> Very nice, great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun bag




Thank you. I hope to get more of these! I have SoL and Eiffel Tower now. Hard to get when I'm not in the areas these bags are in


----------



## SmokieDragon

Eiffel Tower today


----------



## balletdune

I still carry the long champ le pleige black small. it's just the right bag to go!


----------



## paula3boys

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3361327
> 
> 
> Eiffel Tower today




Perfect charm for her! I've been wanting one of those myself


----------



## SmokieDragon

paula3boys said:


> Perfect charm for her! I've been wanting one of those myself



Thanks so much! Trying to use this charm more often


----------



## Kitty157

Anyone here own a boxton Lg travel bag? I am new to LC site and have been looking for some info on this particular travel bag, but can't find any. If anyone can point me in the right direction that would be greatly appreciated. Btw- lovely collection- I have a few le pilage totes (none with print) and 1 small backpack and after seeing some of urs on here with a print, I am seriously thinking of purchasing a new le pilage with a print!


----------



## run1byme

LVlover13 said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 3360688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I store my items.
> 
> View attachment 3360691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the items that I put in the front pocket. Oh it also fits my phone together with these items too but I'm currently using it to take pictures [emoji6]. It's surprisingly large!
> 
> View attachment 3360694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is everything I usually carry on a daily basis.



Wow the backpacks really hold a lot of things!!  I love all your pouches - very organized!!



balletdune said:


> I still carry the long champ le pleige black small. it's just the right bag to go!



That's a great size - enjoy your bag!!


----------



## run1byme

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3361327
> 
> 
> Eiffel Tower today



Twins lol!!  (If yours isn't navy, then we're cousins )


----------



## nanabags

Does anyone have the 2.0 hobo? Just ordered it but would like to see what people think


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

LVlover13 said:


> The SA said the sales is around mid June but I didn't ask when they will bring out the new colors. You may want to check the boutique and even ask to see the new colors if the store already has them.



Oh, I'm more interested in the sales  but thanks for the heads up, I just might go check out that burgundy colour actually!


----------



## SmokieDragon

run1byme said:


> Twins lol!!  (If yours isn't navy, then we're cousins )



Yay for being twins then cos mine is Navy too!


----------



## run1byme

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for being twins then cos mine is Navy too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3361327
> 
> 
> Eiffel Tower today



very nice! really like the charm too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> Waiting for my son's Doctor
> 
> View attachment 3359659



So nice! i love these special editions. 



LVlover13 said:


> I got it at the boutique! I was there to get a LP backpack and asked if they had new colors for fall and the SA had to literally run to the stockroom and grab all the colors they had for me to take a look at. There were burgundy (not sure the official name), khaki and curry and I picked out the burgundy and khaki since the colors were just gorgeous. I never had a yellow LP before and wasn't sure if I could rock curry but I might come back for it eventually [emoji16] Attached is the burgundy color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360362



Fabulous color choice! the backpack versions are so cute!


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## run1byme

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3363328



  Look at that cute charm - what a great charm for this bag!!


----------



## bakeacookie

run1byme said:


> Look at that cute charm - what a great charm for this bag!!




Thanks! 

Haha when my friends travel, I ask for key chains. Or sweets. So sometimes the keychains match a bag, and it ends up to be a perfect combo!


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3363328



Great color on a great design!


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> Great color on a great design!




Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! really like the charm too.



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

SLH in Black and Black LPC Mini Crossbody this week


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3364224
> 
> 
> SLH in Black and Black LPC Mini Crossbody this week




Hawt!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3364224
> 
> 
> SLH in Black and Black LPC Mini Crossbody this week



Awesome and classic pieces.  

I just received the same Mini Cuir in black a few days ago from Sands Point Shops. Thought it could be useful for my trip to France this summer. It holds quite a bit.


----------



## run1byme

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3364224
> 
> 
> SLH in Black and Black LPC Mini Crossbody this week



Great combination of bags!!  And cute charm


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Hawt!




Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Awesome and classic pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> I just received the same Mini Cuir in black a few days ago from Sands Point Shops. Thought it could be useful for my trip to France this summer. It holds quite a bit.




Ironically, I'm using mine for travel now! I'm at a resort tho so I don't have to carry many things and my bag is quite empty today except for a bag organiser, a pack of tissues, my phone, vitamins and hotel info. When I arrived yesterday, I had my wallet, lipstick and car keys in it and everything else mentioned in the sentence before. It's a joy to carry!


----------



## SmokieDragon

run1byme said:


> Great combination of bags!!  And cute charm




Thanks so much!


----------



## mermaid.braid

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3364224
> 
> 
> SLH in Black and Black LPC Mini Crossbody this week



I love seeing this combo! It's what I use for an overnight stay. Your classic black pieces look great


----------



## Panni.x

black large le pliage 
great everyday bag


----------



## SmokieDragon

mermaid.braid said:


> I love seeing this combo! It's what I use for an overnight stay. Your classic black pieces look great




Thanks so much! I'm travelling now and these 2 are my handbags for the next few days! It's my first real chance to use the Mini Cuir really. Such a functional bag [emoji3]


----------



## SmokieDragon




----------



## beesaunt

First week out with Orchideal &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bakeacookie

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3368983



Love this combo!



beesaunt said:


> First week out with Orchideal &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3369474




A great bag for summer!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Loving everyone's pretty Spring colors!


----------



## SmokieDragon

bakeacookie said:


> Love this combo!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

beesaunt said:


> First week out with Orchideal &#10084;&#65039;



Beautiful!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3364224
> 
> 
> SLH in Black and Black LPC Mini Crossbody this week



Great neutrals! Twins on the black mlh



Panni.x said:


> black large le pliage
> great everyday bag



Great! Can't believe i don't own this yet.



SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3368983



Cute and practical



beesaunt said:


> First week out with Orchideal &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3369474



Looks like a piece of art


----------



## run1byme

Panni.x said:


> black large le pliage
> great everyday bag



It is a great bag - love the poof - looks great against the black!!



SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3368983



Gorgeous - what's the color besides the orange (poppy?)?  I'm obsessed with the make your own LP 



beesaunt said:


> First week out with Orchideal &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3369474



Ahhhhh!!!  I love orchideal!!!  Sooo beautiful


----------



## HesitantShopper

beesaunt said:


> First week out with Orchideal &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3369474



so pretty! perfect for spring/summer.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3368983



Super cute combo!


----------



## LVlover13

Carrying my LP backpack in Gun Metal for work today. I have been carrying this backpack every day for work and school ever since I got it. Still in love with it! I have increased the number of my backpack collection from 0 to 3 just in one month. I purchased different colors because I just could not resist all the beautiful colors out there and I think this bag would be the bag that I would carry every day. That's just me, when I really like something, I love to get it in different colors. Some would say I'm crazy but I don't care because I can! [emoji16]


----------



## Hoya94

LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3370245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my LP backpack in Gun Metal for work today. I have been carrying this backpack every day for work and school ever since I got it. Still in love with it! I have increased the number of my backpack collection from 0 to 3 just in one month. I purchased different colors because I just could not resist all the beautiful colors out there and I think this bag would be the bag that I would carry every day. That's just me, when I really like something, I love to get it in different colors. Some would say I'm crazy but I don't care because I can! [emoji16]




You're not crazy! I'm the same way!  I like have extras of what I love. Nothing wrong with that.  I've done the same with the 1899 but I want to try a backpack.  You've convinced me!


----------



## EGBDF

LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3370245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my LP backpack in Gun Metal for work today. I have been carrying this backpack every day for work and school ever since I got it. Still in love with it! I have increased the number of my backpack collection from 0 to 3 just in one month. I purchased different colors because I just could not resist all the beautiful colors out there and I think this bag would be the bag that I would carry every day. That's just me, when I really like something, I love to get it in different colors. Some would say I'm crazy but I don't care because I can! [emoji16]



Very nice! The LPs are just perfectly made for owning multiple colors!


----------



## SeriesLC

I'm with my Roseau Reversible today


----------



## MahoganyQT

SeriesLC said:


> I'm with my Roseau Reversible today




Gorgeous bag


----------



## run1byme

LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3370245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my LP backpack in Gun Metal for work today. I have been carrying this backpack every day for work and school ever since I got it. Still in love with it! I have increased the number of my backpack collection from 0 to 3 just in one month. I purchased different colors because I just could not resist all the beautiful colors out there and I think this bag would be the bag that I would carry every day. That's just me, when I really like something, I love to get it in different colors. Some would say I'm crazy but I don't care because I can! [emoji16]



If you love it and it works for you, multiples are great!!  I have multiple colors of the llh LP and will definitely buy more 

Fun poof on your backpack!



SeriesLC said:


> I'm with my Roseau Reversible today



This is a beautiful color combination for summer - just lovely!!


----------



## sunshinesash

SeriesLC said:


> I'm with my Roseau Reversible today


so summery and gorg!!!


----------



## sunshinesash

my airport ride-or-die homies: 

-vera bradley duffle & longchamp lepliage L tote in graphite


----------



## RosieRo

Selphy said:


> Today i'm wearing neo small in navy color




she's a cutie dear  ... I have been eyeing this bag for so long .. can you post some mod shots ?? I'm 5ft and sort of scared of the non adjustable strap ... they never have it in stock when I go to Bloomingdales


----------



## SmokieDragon

SeriesLC said:


> I'm with my Roseau Reversible today



Lovely and striking!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ann_Margaret said:


> Great neutrals! Twins on the black mlh
> 
> Cute and practical



Thanks so much! 




run1byme said:


> Gorgeous - what's the color besides the orange (poppy?)?  I'm obsessed with the make your own LP



Thanks so much! It is a Navy and Poppy (yes, you are right!) combination with Bronze hardware. Size 2 with short handles 




HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute combo!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SeriesLC

The reverse of yesterday. I'm lovin this color


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SeriesLC said:


> The reverse of yesterday. I'm lovin this color


Love how warm and versatile this color is.


----------



## SofiaC

SeriesLC said:


> The reverse of yesterday. I'm lovin this color


So lovely combo, d tan n nude. May I know if its easy to reverse d bag? Any ripple effect on d leather? TIA


----------



## SeriesLC

SofiaC said:


> So lovely combo, d tan n nude. May I know if its easy to reverse d bag? Any ripple effect on d leather? TIA



I have just bought it for 2 days, so I can't tell you for sure whether or not there will be any ripple effect. However, from what I observe from the shelved bag in the store, there will be some ripples. The SA told me that the wrinkles will be gone once you put stuff in and use it for a while (knowing SA, I will actually take only 50% of her words lol).

I would believe thought that if you do not reverse it too often, there should not be any problem.

In terms of reversing the bag, it's not very difficult. The hardest part would be reversing the button (the bamboo looking hardware) holder. There is a hole for you to push it to another side, but it's quite small. Other than that, I have not faced any problem so far


----------



## SofiaC

SeriesLC said:


> I have just bought it for 2 days, so I can't tell you for sure whether or not there will be any ripple effect. However, from what I observe from the shelved bag in the store, there will be some ripples. The SA told me that the wrinkles will be gone once you put stuff in and use it for a while (knowing SA, I will actually take only 50% of her words lol).
> 
> I would believe thought that if you do not reverse it too often, there should not be any problem.
> 
> In terms of reversing the bag, it's not very difficult. The hardest part would be reversing the button (the bamboo looking hardware) holder. There is a hole for you to push it to another side, but it's quite small. Other than that, I have not faced any problem so far


Thank you so much for yr detailed reply on yr Roseau.  Enjoy it in good health.  [emoji4]


----------



## thedseer

SeriesLC said:


> The reverse of yesterday. I'm lovin this color



Beautiful!


----------



## HesitantShopper

LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3370245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my LP backpack in Gun Metal for work today. I have been carrying this backpack every day for work and school ever since I got it. Still in love with it! I have increased the number of my backpack collection from 0 to 3 just in one month. I purchased different colors because I just could not resist all the beautiful colors out there and I think this bag would be the bag that I would carry every day. That's just me, when I really like something, I love to get it in different colors. Some would say I'm crazy but I don't care because I can! [emoji16]



Very cute with it's poof! i can see multiple colors in an item you use heavily, that way no single color gets overused. Besides, LP come in such a range it can be hard to resist. lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SeriesLC said:


> I'm with my Roseau Reversible today



Oh, how crisp and summery!


----------



## pbnjam

SeriesLC said:


> The reverse of yesterday. I'm lovin this color




Beautiful and elegant! Congrats!


----------



## Zuhrah

My mini with Gucci flipflops


----------



## Miats

Zuhrah said:


> My mini with Gucci flipflops



Such pretty colours...love it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Zuhrah said:


> My mini with Gucci flipflops



what a cute combo! love that mini's coloring. Mine is red...


----------



## sunshinesash

Zuhrah said:


> My mini with Gucci flipflops IMG]


Such a cutie! Love the vivacious colors...can't help but smile when you look at them!


----------



## run1byme

sunshinesash said:


> my airport ride-or-die homies:
> 
> -vera bradley duffle & longchamp lepliage L tote in graphite



I love graphite - it's such a lovely chameleon gray!



SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! It is a Navy and Poppy (yes, you are right!) combination with Bronze hardware. Size 2 with short handles



Oh navy and poppy are a great combination!!



SeriesLC said:


> The reverse of yesterday. I'm lovin this color



Just looked at this bag today at Nordstrom - the color is gorgeous!!



Zuhrah said:


> My mini with Gucci flipflops



  WOW I love this combination!!  The purple is perfect and your Guccis are adorable!!  Enjoy wearing these fun colors together!


----------



## SeriesLC

I'm with my white Honore404 today


----------



## EGBDF

SeriesLC said:


> I'm with my white Honore404 today



Very chic!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Black Neo Pouch during lunch yesterday



Neo Fantaisie today


----------



## thedseer

SeriesLC said:


> I'm with my white Honore404 today



Gorgeous!







SmokieDragon said:


> Black Neo Pouch during lunch yesterday
> View attachment 3373037
> 
> 
> Neo Fantaisie today
> View attachment 3373042



Love the pattern!


----------



## Esquared72

Pulled out my Bubble LP this morning. Totally unplanned, but turns out it's a perfect match to my new iPhone case...guess I have a thing for cool pinks [emoji6]


----------



## SmokieDragon

eehlers said:


> Pulled out my Bubble LP this morning. Totally unplanned, but turns out it's a perfect match to my new iPhone case...guess I have a thing for cool pinks [emoji6]



Perfect match indeed!


----------



## SmokieDragon

thedseer said:


> Love the pattern!



Thanks so much!


----------



## seton

SeriesLC said:


> I'm with my white Honore404 today



perfect summer bag! 





SmokieDragon said:


> Black Neo Pouch during lunch yesterday
> View attachment 3373037
> 
> 
> Neo Fantaisie today
> View attachment 3373042



Fantastic rotation of your incredible LC collex.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

sunshinesash said:


> my airport ride-or-die homies:
> 
> -vera bradley duffle & longchamp lepliage L tote in graphite



Very cute, i love the L tote in graphite!



SmokieDragon said:


> Black Neo Pouch during lunch yesterday
> View attachment 3373037
> 
> 
> Neo Fantaisie today
> View attachment 3373042



The neo fantaisie is so fun!



eehlers said:


> Pulled out my Bubble LP this morning. Totally unplanned, but turns out it's a perfect match to my new iPhone case...guess I have a thing for cool pinks [emoji6]
> View attachment 3373097



We're twins on this bag! I like the colour too, it's so bright and fun for summer 

This is what i will be carrying today for shopping, backpack in cyclamen


----------



## LVlover13

Ann_Margaret said:


> Very cute, i love the L tote in graphite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neo fantaisie is so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're twins on this bag! I like the colour too, it's so bright and fun for summer
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i will be carrying today for shopping, backpack in cyclamen




Such a pretty color! I'm actually tempting to get that color in the backpack style too [emoji6] Out and about with my backpack in garnet today [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Black Neo Pouch during lunch yesterday.
> 
> Neo Fantaisie today



Yay! Neo Fantasie is out for play!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> guess I have a thing for cool pinks





Ann_Margaret said:


> This is what i will be carrying today for shopping, backpack in cyclamen



Perfect summer pinks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Out and about with my backpack in garnet today



Love the rich shade. It is wonderful to see more ladies owning the backpack, it is one of my favourite LP style and I just love how practical the backpack is. Perhaps a tad obsessed with backpacks too.


----------



## SmokieDragon

thedseer said:


> Love the pattern!





seton said:


> Fantastic rotation of your incredible LC collex.





Ann_Margaret said:


> The neo fantaisie is so fun!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay! Neo Fantasie is out for play!



Thanks so much for the Neo Fantaisie love!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Quadri Hobo in Black making her debut today


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Quadri Hobo in Black making her debut today
> View attachment 3374555



Very nice! I think the Quadri line looks especially good in black.


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Quadri Hobo in Black making her debut today
> View attachment 3374555



Great debut! 

I am in a crossbody phase and have been eyeing the quadri CB but they removed the quadri oval from the design. Sad face.

Anyhoo. My LCs from last wk. Forgot to post right away so I did a collage.
lilac 1899
lemon LPC and LMC
malabar 1623


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Quadri Hobo in Black making her debut today
> View attachment 3374555



Great bag, I love the Quadri line. I have the smallest hobo but I have a love/hate thing with it. 



seton said:


> Great debut!
> 
> I am in a crossbody phase and have been eyeing the quadri CB but they removed the quadri oval from the design. Sad face.
> 
> Anyhoo. My LCs from last wk. Forgot to post right away so I did a collage.
> lilac 1899
> lemon LPC and LMC
> malabar 1623



Gorgeous colors!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Very nice! I think the Quadri line looks especially good in black.



Thanks so much! I agree with you 100% - one day this thought dawned on me and I knew I had to get a Black Quadri 



seton said:


> Great debut!
> 
> 
> I am in a crossbody phase and have been eyeing the quadri CB but they removed the quadri oval from the design. Sad face.
> 
> Anyhoo. My LCs from last wk. Forgot to post right away so I did a collage.
> lilac 1899
> lemon LPC and LMC
> malabar 1623



Oic what you mean about the missing oval now! Looks weird 

Lovely LCs - all a bright pop of colour! 




EGBDF said:


> Great bag, I love the Quadri line. I have the smallest hobo but I have a love/hate thing with it.



Thanks so much! Which hobo is this?


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! I agree with you 100% - one day this thought dawned on me and I knew I had to get a Black Quadri
> 
> 
> 
> Oic what you mean about the missing oval now! Looks weird
> 
> Lovely LCs - all a bright pop of colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! Which hobo is this?



It's like yours but only about 7" tall. Not sure when they stopped making it. I have a navy (of course!) and black.


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> It's like yours but only about 7" tall. Not sure when they stopped making it. I have a navy (of course!) and black.



Oic! Thanks for clarifying


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Oic! Thanks for clarifying



How did you like the hobo today?
Here's a pic from last week or so. I think the shoulder strap and zipper just annoy me sometimes when I'm getting into the bag. I put it away for awhile and I'm sure I'll love it when I take it out again. It's nice to pop into a larger tote too. I squish it and generally don't baby it at all and the leather still looks perfect.


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> How did you like the hobo today?
> 
> Here's a pic from last week or so. I think the shoulder strap and zipper just annoy me sometimes when I'm getting into the bag. I put it away for awhile and I'm sure I'll love it when I take it out again. It's nice to pop into a larger tote too. I squish it and generally don't baby it at all and the leather still looks perfect.




I like how soft it is and how it looks so chic! I think I prefer it to my Foulonne Hobo. Somehow it just looks the part better. The zip is very smooth for me but I think the bag is not so easy to zip up when it's on the shoulder. Maybe too wide. I find the inside pockets too big. I've had a couple of scares with where's my mobile / car keys, haha. The pockets in this one seem really really huge


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> I like how soft it is and how it looks so chic! I think I prefer it to my Foulonne Hobo. Somehow it just looks the part better. The zip is very smooth for me but I think the bag is not so easy to zip up when it's on the shoulder. Maybe too wide. I find the inside pockets too big. I've had a couple of scares with where's my mobile / car keys, haha. The pockets in this one seem really really huge



Mine only has one pocket and it's too big also.


----------



## run1byme

eehlers said:


> Pulled out my Bubble LP this morning. Totally unplanned, but turns out it's a perfect match to my new iPhone case...guess I have a thing for cool pinks [emoji6]
> View attachment 3373097



  Love your bright summery pinks!!



Ann_Margaret said:


> Very cute, i love the L tote in graphite!
> 
> 
> 
> The neo fantaisie is so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> We're twins on this bag! I like the colour too, it's so bright and fun for summer
> 
> This is what i will be carrying today for shopping, backpack in cyclamen



Another great summer pink!!



LVlover13 said:


> Such a pretty color! I'm actually tempting to get that color in the backpack style too [emoji6] Out and about with my backpack in garnet today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373494



This garnet color makes me swoon - I love it every time you share it!!



SmokieDragon said:


> Quadri Hobo in Black making her debut today
> View attachment 3374555



Very striking in black - I love it!!



seton said:


> Great debut!
> 
> I am in a crossbody phase and have been eyeing the quadri CB but they removed the quadri oval from the design. Sad face.
> 
> Anyhoo. My LCs from last wk. Forgot to post right away so I did a collage.
> lilac 1899
> lemon LPC and LMC
> malabar 1623



All your goodies are gorgeous but miaou in malabar is my favorite!  



EGBDF said:


> How did you like the hobo today?
> Here's a pic from last week or so. I think the shoulder strap and zipper just annoy me sometimes when I'm getting into the bag. I put it away for awhile and I'm sure I'll love it when I take it out again. It's nice to pop into a larger tote too. I squish it and generally don't baby it at all and the leather still looks perfect.



Gorgeous navy!!


----------



## Mariapia

My Mary Katrantzou.


----------



## pbnjam

Mariapia said:


> My Mary Katrantzou.




Gorgeous print! [emoji7]


----------



## sr1856

Mariapia said:


> My Mary Katrantzou.



colorful and pretty. i wish i can find them.


----------



## Phiomega

Mariapia said:


> My Mary Katrantzou.




Really fun! [emoji7]


----------



## bakeacookie

Mariapia said:


> My Mary Katrantzou.




I love this one and wish I didn't pass on it when it was being sold.


----------



## run1byme

Mariapia said:


> My Mary Katrantzou.



So beautiful!!


----------



## tinkerella

LVlover13 said:


> Such a pretty color! I'm actually tempting to get that color in the backpack style too [emoji6] Out and about with my backpack in garnet today [emoji4]




Ah this color plus the bag charm is making me want to get a backpack too! But I am just not so sure how to style it..
What do you girls wear with your LC backpack? I am usually in dresses.. Would it look strange?


----------



## littlejuser

My new to me (preloved and unworn at almost 1/2 price!!) foulonne in cognac.... Different feel to le pliage with the structured bottom but a darling, lightweight little bag[emoji4]


----------



## LVlover13

littlejuser said:


> My new to me (preloved and unworn at almost 1/2 price!!) foulonne in cognac.... Different feel to le pliage with the structured bottom but a darling, lightweight little bag[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377537
> View attachment 3377538
> View attachment 3377539




So pretty and fancy!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## run1byme

littlejuser said:


> My new to me (preloved and unworn at almost 1/2 price!!) foulonne in cognac.... Different feel to le pliage with the structured bottom but a darling, lightweight little bag[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377537
> View attachment 3377538
> View attachment 3377539



Gorgeous bag and what a deal!!  Love your accessories with it, too - Snoopy is so cute   Enjoy your fabulous new bag!!


----------



## EGBDF

littlejuser said:


> My new to me (preloved and unworn at almost 1/2 price!!) foulonne in cognac.... Different feel to le pliage with the structured bottom but a darling, lightweight little bag[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377537
> View attachment 3377538
> View attachment 3377539



Great bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

littlejuser said:


> My new to me (preloved and unworn at almost 1/2 price!!) foulonne in cognac.... Different feel to le pliage with the structured bottom but a darling, lightweight little bag[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377537
> View attachment 3377538
> View attachment 3377539



Looks so classy! Cognac is a great colour on this bag


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Mariapia said:


> My Mary Katrantzou.



L've it!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

littlejuser said:


> My new to me (preloved and unworn at almost 1/2 price!!) foulonne in cognac.... Different feel to le pliage with the structured bottom but a darling, lightweight little bag[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377537
> View attachment 3377538
> View attachment 3377539



What a Fabulous find! Congrats!


----------



## simplyserious01

My purse companions.


----------



## LVlover13

simplyserious01 said:


> My purse companions.




I need that coin purse!


----------



## run1byme

simplyserious01 said:


> My purse companions.



Small things are just so adorable!!


----------



## sunshinesash

simplyserious01 said:


> My purse companions.


such precious little thangs!


----------



## Mariapia

My Hortensia neo crossbody bag.


----------



## EGBDF

Mariapia said:


> My Hortensia neo crossbody bag.



Such a pretty color!


----------



## seton

Mariapia said:


> My Hortensia neo crossbody bag.



Oh, I rarely see you with a CB. Good to see!


My LCs from this past wk
argile/clay 1899
argile/clay quadri
pebble LPC
gris/gray 2547
malabar 3700
paprika passport cover


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Oh, I rarely see you with a CB. Good to see!
> 
> 
> My LCs from this past wk
> argile/clay 1899
> argile/clay quadri
> pebble LPC
> gris/gray 2547
> malabar 3700
> paprika passport cover



Those shades of grays and pinks look very lovely together.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Oh, I rarely see you with a CB. Good to see!
> 
> 
> My LCs from this past wk
> argile/clay 1899
> argile/clay quadri
> pebble LPC
> gris/gray 2547
> malabar 3700
> paprika passport cover




Lovely colours!


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> Oh, I rarely see you with a CB. Good to see!
> 
> 
> My LCs from this past wk
> argile/clay 1899
> argile/clay quadri
> pebble LPC
> gris/gray 2547
> malabar 3700
> paprika passport cover




Thank you seton!&#10084;&#65039;
Your LC's are great![emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> My LCs from this past wk



Loving the combo of gray and pink, esp that quadri.


----------



## run1byme

Mariapia said:


> My Hortensia neo crossbody bag.



Gorgeous color -  l love it!!



seton said:


> Oh, I rarely see you with a CB. Good to see!
> 
> 
> My LCs from this past wk
> argile/clay 1899
> argile/clay quadri
> pebble LPC
> gris/gray 2547
> malabar 3700
> paprika passport cover



I LOVE clay and paprika - such beautiful colors!!


----------



## Sarah sparkles

My new (to me) small navy cuir[emoji173]️


----------



## run1byme

Sarah sparkles said:


> My new (to me) small navy cuir[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3381858



So pretty!!  Love that soft smooshy leather!!  Enjoy your bag!!


----------



## Hoya94

My new 1899 in khaki!


----------



## EGBDF

Hoya94 said:


> My new 1899 in khaki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382133


Your key fob is adorable and it goes so well with khaki.


----------



## LVlover13

Hoya94 said:


> My new 1899 in khaki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382133



Beautiful!


----------



## Hoya94

LVlover13 said:


> Beautiful!





EGBDF said:


> Your key fob is adorable and it goes so well with khaki.



Thank you both!  I agree about the key fob! When I saw the purse I thought that fob was perfect!


----------



## APhiJill

It arrived yesterday from the UK (I called in a favor). I love it


----------



## preppyboy8671

After a few months, finally decided to use this again. Am still loving it even after 6 years of owning her. Been using her since Monday.


----------



## run1byme

Hoya94 said:


> My new 1899 in khaki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382133



Oh I love it!!!  Khaki is a great color, and the bag charm is just too cute!!



APhiJill said:


> It arrived yesterday from the UK (I called in a favor). I love it



Oh wow I love that Big Ben bag!!  Congratulations - enjoy!!



preppyboy8671 said:


> After a few months, finally decided to use this again. Am still loving it even after 6 years of owning her. Been using her since Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382680



I remember this bag!!  It's so fun - glad you're still enjoying her!!


----------



## JennyErin

Mini LP in I think Bilberry


----------



## LVlover13

JennyErin said:


> Mini LP in I think Bilberry



Such a cutie!


----------



## Esquared72

I'm just moved into my mini, too. Love this shade of blue. [emoji170]


----------



## LVlover13

eehlers said:


> I'm just moved into my mini, too. Love this shade of blue. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3384442



What is this color called?


----------



## JennyErin

LVlover13 said:


> Such a cutie!



Thank you 



eehlers said:


> I'm just moved into my mini, too. Love this shade of blue. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3384442



Beautiful color eehlers!! Yay bag cousins


----------



## MahoganyQT

preppyboy8671 said:


> After a few months, finally decided to use this again. Am still loving it even after 6 years of owning her. Been using her since Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382680



I love this bag!


----------



## Esquared72

LVlover13 said:


> What is this color called?



It's actually just called 'Blue' [emoji4]


----------



## LVlover13

eehlers said:


> It's actually just called 'Blue' [emoji4]



Thanks! My first-world problem when it comes to LC is always about which color I should purchase, and I often find myself end up getting more than one color per season... [emoji16]


----------



## Esquared72

LVlover13 said:


> Thanks! My first-world problem when it comes to LC is always about which color I should purchase, and I often find myself end up getting more than one color per season... [emoji16]



I'm the same...so many pretty colors and only two arms... [emoji6]


----------



## paula3boys

Hoya94 said:


> My new 1899 in khaki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382133



Where is the fob from?! Adorable


----------



## cheidel

Hoya94 said:


> My new 1899 in khaki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382133



Very cute, nice color, and love the charm!


----------



## cheermom09

Boy blue small Le Pliage [emoji170]


----------



## Hoya94

paula3boys said:


> Where is the fob from?! Adorable



Thanks! I got it at Walt Disney World last Thanksgiving.  I thought it was so cute! They had various ones with the colors of Mickey, Donald, and Goofy besides Minnie which is the one in this picture.  They also had a flowery Mickey one.  I love them!


----------



## seton

cheermom09 said:


> View attachment 3385281
> 
> 
> Boy blue small Le Pliage [emoji170]



Pretty color!

This was from last wk:
Tribu
Lagoon LM Cuir
Argile Quadri


----------



## run1byme

JennyErin said:


> Mini LP in I think Bilberry



Hey JennyErin!!  Love bilberry - my favorite LP color!! 



eehlers said:


> I'm just moved into my mini, too. Love this shade of blue. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3384442



Gorgeous blue!!



cheermom09 said:


> View attachment 3385281
> 
> 
> Boy blue small Le Pliage [emoji170]



Another gorgeous blue!!



seton said:


> Pretty color!
> 
> This was from last wk:
> Tribu
> Lagoon LM Cuir
> Argile Quadri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385748



Wow lagoon really coordinates beautifully with Tribu - everything looks simply stunning together!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Pretty color!
> 
> This was from last wk:
> Tribu
> Lagoon LM Cuir
> Argile Quadri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385748



Very pretty!  Love the Tribu!


----------



## run1byme

My new LLH from the Nordstrom markdowns last week.
Nordstrom called this color Cornflower, but there's a color on the LC website that looks like my bag called Blueberry.  Maybe they were  2 different colors?  I've not seen a blueberry in this shade before, so I'm calling it cornflower.


----------



## EGBDF

run1byme said:


> My new LLH from the Nordstrom markdowns last week.
> Nordstrom called this color Cornflower, but there's a color on the LC website that looks like my bag called Blueberry.  Maybe they were  2 different colors?  I've not seen a blueberry in this shade before, so I'm calling it cornflower.
> View attachment 3386112


I really like this shade of blue. Not too dark, not too light. Cornflower and blueberry are the same.


----------



## LVlover13

EGBDF said:


> I really like this shade of blue. Not too dark, not too light. Cornflower and blueberry are the same.



Great to know because I just ordered cornflower and realized Longchamp website has a blueberry, thought I might have missed another blue [emoji6]


----------



## paula3boys

run1byme said:


> My new LLH from the Nordstrom markdowns last week.
> Nordstrom called this color Cornflower, but there's a color on the LC website that looks like my bag called Blueberry.  Maybe they were  2 different colors?  I've not seen a blueberry in this shade before, so I'm calling it cornflower.
> View attachment 3386112



Waiting for mine from Nordies clearance too


----------



## valeriewanxgy

Carrying my very sensible and versatile black shopping tote L size


----------



## ReneeMer

The beatiful Roseau Reversible!  I am impressed with the quality of this leather!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Great debut!
> 
> I am in a crossbody phase and have been eyeing the quadri CB but they removed the quadri oval from the design. Sad face.
> 
> Anyhoo. My LCs from last wk. Forgot to post right away so I did a collage.
> lilac 1899
> lemon LPC and LMC
> malabar 1623



Very pretty colors! Love the matching shoes with Miaou.


----------



## pbnjam

ReneeMer said:


> The beatiful Roseau Reversible!  I am impressed with the quality of this leather!


What a classy bag! 


valeriewanxgy said:


> Carrying my very sensible and versatile black shopping tote L size


Very sensible and chic!



run1byme said:


> My new LLH from the Nordstrom markdowns last week.
> Nordstrom called this color Cornflower, but there's a color on the LC website that looks like my bag called Blueberry.  Maybe they were  2 different colors?  I've not seen a blueberry in this shade before, so I'm calling it cornflower.
> View attachment 3386112


Beautiful blue! 



seton said:


> Pretty color!
> 
> This was from last wk:
> Tribu
> Lagoon LM Cuir
> Argile Quadri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385748



Tribu is so pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

cheermom09 said:


> View attachment 3385281
> 
> 
> Boy blue small Le Pliage [emoji170]





eehlers said:


> I'm just moved into my mini, too. Love this shade of blue. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3384442





APhiJill said:


> It arrived yesterday from the UK (I called in a favor). I love it


Beautiful! What color is this?


preppyboy8671 said:


> After a few months, finally decided to use this again. Am still loving it even after 6 years of owning her. Been using her since Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382680


Gorgeous LE!


Hoya94 said:


> My new 1899 in khaki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382133


Love this color! Congrats!


----------



## run1byme

EGBDF said:


> I really like this shade of blue. Not too dark, not too light. Cornflower and blueberry are the same.



Thanks so much for letting me know!!  I still think cornflower is a better name for this color!  



LVlover13 said:


> Great to know because I just ordered cornflower and realized Longchamp website has a blueberry, thought I might have missed another blue [emoji6]



Lol it confused me, too!



paula3boys said:


> Waiting for mine from Nordies clearance too



Hope your bag arrives soon!  Can't beat Nordstrom clearance prices!!



pbnjam said:


> Beautiful blue!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I thought it was only fitting to carry my favorite Longchamp tote & my favorite Laduree charm while enjoying some macarons[emoji254]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I thought it was only fitting to carry my favorite Longchamp tote & my favorite Laduree charm while enjoying some macarons



I love it when everything coordinates. Best sweet party!


----------



## hitt

I love every single thing in this photo! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LVlover13

Carried this cutie today! I love poppy!


----------



## EGBDF

LVlover13 said:


> Carried this cutie today! I love poppy!


Great shade of orangey-red!


----------



## LVlover13

EGBDF said:


> Great shade of orangey-red!



Agree!


----------



## happyflower1

Beautiful sunny day [emoji295]️


----------



## seton

LVlover13 said:


> Carried this cutie today! I love poppy!



I love poppy too! Your pic made me happy! 



happyflower1 said:


> Beautiful sunny day [emoji295]️
> 
> View attachment 3388917



Pretty pic!


----------



## pbnjam

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I thought it was only fitting to carry my favorite Longchamp tote & my favorite Laduree charm while enjoying some macarons[emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387914



Perfect! Is this a size 2 custom? Hmm yummy macaron.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I think it's size 3(Custom). It's the Large.


pbnjam said:


> Perfect! Is this a size 2 custom? Hmm yummy macaron.


----------



## mattykins

I don't see this color very often here... My mini mint.


----------



## run1byme

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I thought it was only fitting to carry my favorite Longchamp tote & my favorite Laduree charm while enjoying some macarons[emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387914



I love your custom LP and how everything here goes so well together!!



LVlover13 said:


> Carried this cutie today! I love poppy!



Poppy is an amazing color!!



happyflower1 said:


> Beautiful sunny day [emoji295]️
> 
> View attachment 3388917



Your bag looks perfect with your shirt!!



mattykins said:


> I don't see this color very often here... My mini mint.



I love mint - such a beautiful color!!


----------



## LVlover13

mattykins said:


> I don't see this color very often here... My mini mint.



I have one too and mint is one of my favorite colors. Now I'm thinking about pulling it out and using it lol.. Love your bag charm too, so cute!


----------



## mattykins

LVlover13 said:


> I have one too and mint is one of my favorite colors. Now I'm thinking about pulling it out and using it lol.. Love your bag charm too, so cute!



Thanks! It's the one that came attached to my 6-yr-old daughter's backpack. She insisted that I hang it on my bag so that I can "always think of her". Hahaha! Every time I change my bag, the charm goes with it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

3D Polochon in Black


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> 3D Polochon in Black



That Hk bag charm is so cute. I don't think I am imagining things but the leather on the Polochon looks so smooshy and soft.[emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Double Cuirs packed for tomorrow. Mine is the medium in Bilberry and Mum's is the small in Mocha. I apologise for the poor pictures. 

Goldfish, hope you are reading this as the phone app does not allow me to quote. I fully agree with you that both sizes are very versatile. Thank you for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## JennyErin

run1byme said:


> Hey JennyErin!!  Love bilberry - my favorite LP color!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous blue!!
> 
> 
> 
> Another gorgeous blue!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow lagoon really coordinates beautifully with Tribu - everything looks simply stunning together!



Hey Run!!! I love it too, it is a perfect all year color and I love it in Summer because it looks great in the sun and in the rain


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> That Hk bag charm is so cute. I don't think I am imagining things but the leather on the Polochon looks so smooshy and soft.[emoji7]



Thanks so much! Yes, the Polochon leather is soft and smooshy which surprised me since it's cowhide. I just love touching and smelling it haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Double Cuirs packed for tomorrow.



What a lovely picture! The 2 Cuirs side by side look divine!


----------



## run1byme

SmokieDragon said:


> 3D Polochon in Black
> 
> View attachment 3390408



I've not seen this bag before but the leather looks AMAZING!!!  And I love the HK charm - so cute!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

run1byme said:


> I've not seen this bag before but the leather looks AMAZING!!!  And I love the HK charm - so cute!!



Thanks so much! It's a discontinued style which I bought from a boutique in my home country this year at 50% off. The leather is really soft and smells amazing! The HK charm is a Samantha Thavasa which I got at the end of last year


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> 3D Polochon in Black
> 
> View attachment 3390408


Gorgeous! I love 3D leather. 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Double Cuirs packed for tomorrow. Mine is the medium in Bilberry and Mum's is the small in Mocha. I apologise for the poor pictures.
> 
> Goldfish, hope you are reading this as the phone app does not allow me to quote. I fully agree with you that both sizes are very versatile. Thank you for sharing your thoughts.


Very nice! Matching bags. I can't get my mom into Longchamp.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! I love 3D leather.



Thanks so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Yes, the Polochon leather is soft and smooshy which surprised me since it's cowhide. I just love touching and smelling it haha


I like to smell my leather bags too. [emoji16] 


SmokieDragon said:


> What a lovely picture! The 2 Cuirs side by side look divine!


Thank you. Lighting was terrible. They both looked too dark.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Very nice! Matching bags. I can't get my mom into Longchamp.



Thank you! My mum is a convert. She now has three LCs, this small Mocha Cuir,  a Navy Neo Cross body and a Foulounne 3/4 zip wallet in Cobalt.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Black Neo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Neo



The perfect all-rounder bag.


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Neo
> View attachment 3392375


Chic bag!


----------



## Hoya94

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Neo
> View attachment 3392375



Love it and the tag is awesome!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> 3D Polochon in Black
> 
> View attachment 3390408



[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> The perfect all-rounder bag.





EGBDF said:


> Chic bag!





Hoya94 said:


> Love it and the tag is awesome!!!





LuvAllBags said:


> [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]



Thanks so much for the Polochon and Neo love!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

I just got this baby in the mail today ♡ my first longchamp


----------



## paula3boys

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I just got this baby in the mail today ♡ my first longchamp



Congrats! They can get addicting with so many colors or the LE versions


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

paula3boys said:


> Congrats! They can get addicting with so many colors or the LE versions


Definitely... I was going to get terra first but decided on the black. Now that I have the black I was going to get the terra and it's already off the website /:


----------



## pbnjam

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I just got this baby in the mail today ♡ my first longchamp



Congrats! Black is classic and will always be around.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

pbnjam said:


> Congrats! Black is classic and will always be around.


Thanks! Any recommendations as to how to keep the nylon protected. I've been hearing apple guard?


----------



## pbnjam

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Thanks! Any recommendations as to how to keep the nylon protected. I've been hearing apple guard?



[emoji16][emoji28]I don't do anything. I know some ladies spray with Apple Garde stain repellent esp if it is canvas or leather.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Thanks! Any recommendations as to how to keep the nylon protected. I've been hearing apple guard?


I use Apple Guard and it works wonderfully.


----------



## l.m.d.abigail

I'm carrying my Black LLH Planetes


----------



## whateverish

carrying my new baby today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

whateverish said:


> carrying my new baby today!



Love the Splash design.


----------



## Alexisu96

OMG! Too funny how cool! I was kicking myself for not getting this on the online sale. Then friday I figured what the hell I'll call the store. Well they had one let and I am picking it up today!! I really wanted a bag with beige leather. And it was hard ti find online real pictures if this. Si happy you posted!!


whateverish said:


> carrying my new baby today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398861


----------



## whateverish

Alexisu96 said:


> OMG! Too funny how cool! I was kicking myself for not getting this on the online sale. Then friday I figured what the hell I'll call the store. Well they had one let and I am picking it up today!! I really wanted a bag with beige leather. And it was hard ti find online real pictures if this. Si happy you posted!!



Hope you like it! I'm in love with it it's so cheerful...


----------



## Alexisu96

whateverish said:


> Hope you like it! I'm in love with it it's so cheerful...


Just got it didnt realize it was canvas. Did you spray the leather? It's really light and smooth. Wont stay like that!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The weather had been nothing but hot and humid. Bilberry backpack with just the bare essentials within. My absolute favorite backpack because it is so light!


----------



## whateverish

Alexisu96 said:


> Just got it didnt realize it was canvas. Did you spray the leather? It's really light and smooth. Wont stay like that!



No! Hadn't thought about it actually...I guess I should buy that apple guard I've been hearing all about.


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> The weather had been nothing but hot and humid. Bilberry backpack with just the bare essentials within. My absolute favorite backpack because it is so light!



Lovely!


----------



## l.m.d.abigail

Wearing this red backpack to the exhibition today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Lovely!


Thank you. I can't seem to change out of it. 



l.m.d.abigail said:


> Wearing this red backpack to the exhibition today.



I really love seeing the LP backpacks around here.


----------



## l.m.d.abigail

I really love seeing the LP backpacks around here. [/QUOTE]

Thank you [emoji4], i love to see ur Bilberry as well, it's such a gorgeous color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

l.m.d.abigail said:


> I really love seeing the LP backpacks around here.



Thank you [emoji4], i love to see ur Bilberry as well, it's such a gorgeous color.[/QUOTE]
Thank you. It really is a versatile color and my favourite  LP color.


----------



## Hoya94

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I just got this baby in the mail today ♡ my first longchamp



Gorgeous!!! Have you been wearing it nonstop?


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Hoya94 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Have you been wearing it nonstop?


Yes lol its my new daily bag


----------



## Hoya94

Today I was in Center City Philadelphia and saw various 1899's in the wild. No pics but it was fun to see. I was carrying my khaki one!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Medium Mocha Cuir


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Mocha Cuir]



Looks so soft and with a nice slouchy drape. Love it! The laduree charm looks perfect with it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pebble Neo Pouch


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looks so soft and with a nice slouchy drape. Love it! The laduree charm looks perfect with it!



Thanks so much!


----------



## hitt

I carried my new-to-me orange transparent(1621) today. Due to the material, the bag is more structured and is capable of stand on its own.


----------



## MahoganyQT

hitt said:


> I carried my new-to-me orange transparent(1621) today. Due to the material, the bag is more structured and is capable of stand on its own.



Very pretty bag.


----------



## Hoya94

hitt said:


> I carried my new-to-me orange transparent(1621) today. Due to the material, the bag is more structured and is capable of stand on its own.



Beautiful!!! When did Longchamp do a clear bag?


----------



## pbnjam

hitt said:


> I carried my new-to-me orange transparent(1621) today. Due to the material, the bag is more structured and is capable of stand on its own.



Very cute! [emoji7]


----------



## valeriewanxgy

Pool day today! With my huge customised LC


----------



## cheermom09

valeriewanxgy said:


> Pool day today! With my huge customised LC
> 
> View attachment 3405343



Love this bag!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

valeriewanxgy said:


> Pool day today! With my huge customised LC



The colors and size are perfect for the pool!


----------



## SmokieDragon

valeriewanxgy said:


> Pool day today! With my huge customised LC
> 
> View attachment 3405343



We are bag twins, down to the hardware too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Le Pliage Artwalk in Cobalt


----------



## valeriewanxgy

SmokieDragon said:


> We are bag twins, down to the hardware too!



Yay! That's so cool  What do you use yours mostly for?


----------



## Indigo Sunset

Goes so well with my jeans!


----------



## Indigo Sunset

Goes so well with my jeans!!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

valeriewanxgy said:


> Pool day today! With my huge customised LC
> 
> View attachment 3405343


That's a very handy size


----------



## honeybunny07

hitt said:


> I carried my new-to-me orange transparent(1621) today. Due to the material, the bag is more structured and is capable of stand on its own.


Lovely! [emoji7] 

I don't know why, lately I'm attracted to fun and colourful bag.. i used to wear mostly white..


----------



## SmokieDragon

valeriewanxgy said:


> Yay! That's so cool  What do you use yours mostly for?



I haven't started using it yet. I would like to use it for travelling which is why I ordered it  Is yours mainly for using at the pool?


----------



## Ryan

Can't put down my new medium short handle Le Pliage in beige.  It's the cheapest bag I own, but I'm obsessed.


----------



## EGBDF

Ryan said:


> Can't put down my new medium short handle Le Pliage in beige.  It's the cheapest bag I own, but I'm obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410974


Such a useful bag. It's hard to stop with just one color!


----------



## Ryan

EGBDF said:


> Such a useful bag. It's hard to stop with just one color!



I just got a second one today - the Statue of Liberty in what I believe is garnet.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ryan said:


> Can't put down my new medium short handle Le Pliage in beige.  It's the cheapest bag I own, but I'm obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410974



Congrats Ryan! Perfect bag for NYC in the summertime.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My new-to-me MLH Planetes in Black


----------



## SmokieDragon




----------



## honeybunny07

Ryan said:


> Can't put down my new medium short handle Le Pliage in beige.  It's the cheapest bag I own, but I'm obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410974


Hello bag twin [emoji4] have fun with the beautiful beige [emoji8] 

I always smile when i see someone carrying the first LC that i ever bought and so attached to [emoji7]


----------



## MahoganyQT

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3411173



Nice! I wear my Snoopy hangtag with mine [emoji16]


----------



## SmokieDragon

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice! I wear my Snoopy hangtag with mine [emoji16]



Yay for being bag twins! Sadly, I wasn't able to get a Snoopy hangtag cos my home country didn't bring in enough stock. Hope to be lucky enough to get one in the future if there is another Peanuts x Coach collection


----------



## paula3boys

Ryan said:


> Can't put down my new medium short handle Le Pliage in beige.  It's the cheapest bag I own, but I'm obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410974


I agree! I have one I've been using a lot lately as well. 


Ryan said:


> I just got a second one today - the Statue of Liberty in what I believe is garnet.



Can you share a pic please? I have SOL in navy but would love to see it in garnet


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My new-to-me MLH Planetes in Black


You moved into it already! [emoji106]


----------



## Ryan

paula3boys said:


> I agree! I have one I've been using a lot lately as well.
> 
> 
> Can you share a pic please? I have SOL in navy but would love to see it in garnet



Paula - below is  a pic of the Statue of Liberty in garnet; the design is in white.  I got this at the Soho store (which didn't have any of them on display).  When I went to the Macy's shop-in-shop the following day they were all on display.  Funny how they had different merchandising strategies between the two stores.


----------



## jayjay77

Ryan said:


> Paula - below is  a pic of the Statue of Liberty in garnet; the design is in white.  I got this at the Soho store (which didn't have any of them on display).  When I went to the Macy's shop-in-shop the following day they were all on display.  Funny how they had different merchandising strategies between the two stores.
> 
> View attachment 3412670



Love the garnet! This is now officially on my must have list!


----------



## paula3boys

Ryan said:


> Paula - below is  a pic of the Statue of Liberty in garnet; the design is in white.  I got this at the Soho store (which didn't have any of them on display).  When I went to the Macy's shop-in-shop the following day they were all on display.  Funny how they had different merchandising strategies between the two stores.
> 
> View attachment 3412670



That is stunning! Love that color. Thanks for sharing


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ryan said:


> Paula - below is  a pic of the Statue of Liberty in garnet]



It is really pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Esquared72

Moved into my new Beige expandable tote from the Nordstrom sale - using it as my work/laptop tote. I think my cat, Ralphie, approves. [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Moved into my new Beige expandable tote from the Nordstrom sale - using it as my work/laptop tote. I think my cat, Ralphie, approves.



Beautiful colour and I saw that you got Bilberry too. Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Aching shoulders calls for a lighter load and smaller bags. My size 2 custom in Fig and Bilberry.


----------



## honeybunny07

frenziedhandbag said:


> Aching shoulders calls for a lighter load and smaller bags. My size 2 custom in Fig and Bilberry.


Beautiful [emoji8]

Makes me crave to get one too.

I find it a blessing in disguise that i don't have lc outlet where i live, coz i would be like the girl in the shopaholic movie [emoji28] [emoji39]


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Aching shoulders calls for a lighter load and smaller bags. My size 2 custom in Fig and Bilberry.


Nice color combination! LC is definitely a great choice for lightweight bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

honeybunny07 said:


> Beautiful
> Makes me crave to get one too.



Oh, you totally should. Looking at my own custom just makes me smile and all the more special as a friend helped me acquire it. 


EGBDF said:


> Nice color combination! LC is definitely a great choice for lightweight bags.


Thank you. I read you are thinking of making one too? Have you decided on the colors already? 

Couldn't agree more in terms of weight. The pain had gotten so bad that I had gotten my child a backpack. Time to shed some load off. This mum's shoulders are weary after toting around kiddy stuff for years. [emoji28]


----------



## pbnjam

Today I am out with my 2.0 backpack.


----------



## Hoya94

pbnjam said:


> Today I am out with my 2.0 backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419144



Love!!! I have the wallet in that color combo!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Today I am out with my 2.0 backpack.



The color looks so rich! Love it! [emoji7]


----------



## pbnjam

Hoya94 said:


> Love!!! I have the wallet in that color combo!!!


Thank you Hoya94. I noticed your wallet! I'm really liking the smooth 2.0 leather. Also like the thinness of the wallet.



frenziedhandbag said:


> The color looks so rich! Love it! [emoji7]


Thank you. It is a really nice backpack! I wanted the camel/bilberry color from last yr but didn't see it available during the sale. I'm very happy with this color as well. [emoji4]


----------



## Alexisu96

eehlers said:


> Moved into my new Beige expandable tote from the Nordstrom sale - using it as my work/laptop tote. I think my cat, Ralphie, approves. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3414183


Curious, is that the one with the strap? I have also the expandable travel bag which is HUGE, and yours seems smaller but no strap.....?? In Germany I cannot find this Version online.. I really like yours


----------



## Esquared72

Alexisu96 said:


> Curious, is that the one with the strap? I have also the expandable travel bag which is HUGE, and yours seems smaller but no strap.....?? In Germany I cannot find this Version online.. I really like yours



This is the expandable tote made exclusively for the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale. It's much smaller than the travel one with the strap. When zipped up, it's closer in size to the 1899 tote and then expanding it adds about three more inches in height.


----------



## Emerald19

Today, I am wearing my Le Pliage Large shopping bag in Black


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Two weeks flew by and I can't change out of my custom size 2. From last weekend.


----------



## sleepykris

Ryan said:


> Can't put down my new medium short handle Le Pliage in beige.  It's the cheapest bag I own, but I'm obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410974


love your outfit!


----------



## sleepykris

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3411173


this looks so classy.  makes me rethink banning black bags.


----------



## SmokieDragon

sleepykris said:


> this looks so classy.  makes me rethink banning black bags.



Thanks so much! I've always been drawn to black bags


----------



## jules 8

My customized LP...size 2  , navy and girl


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jules 8 said:


> My customized LP...size 2 [emoji2] , navy and girl



Love this colour combination. I am sure  you agree that the longer straps are a joy to use?


----------



## jules 8

Yes, Frenziedhandbag, this is my absolute favorite size bag, customized or regular  ...I'm already working on my next color combo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jules 8 said:


> Yes, Frenziedhandbag, this is my absolute favorite size bag, customized or regular  ...I'm already working on my next color combo


The regular MLH tends to slip off my shoulder due to the shorter strap length. The custom, with its longer strap length is wonderful as it stays put.  I am entering week three with my custom and way tempted to make another one with Bilberry and Garnet but I had also enforced upon myself strictly no duplicates in my quest to downsize my bag collection so that I can use my bags more. Okay, I think I just talked myself out of temptation. [emoji16]


----------



## shalomnurse

jules 8 said:


> View attachment 3425572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My customized LP...size 2  , navy and girl


I love this.  The colors are gorgeous.  Is this about the same size as a large LP?


----------



## jules 8

Shalomnurse, this is the size 2, same as the small long handle tote,  it is smaller than the large tote


----------



## jules 8

They've slighty changed all of their custom LP sizes, which I'm not happy about...


----------



## shalomnurse

Oh Ok.  Which one is the size of the large tote?  I can't figure out which is 1, 2, 3 or 4 on the LC website.  Is the travel tote (the really big one) number 1 or 4?


----------



## jules 8

Shalomnurse, that's what I mean...it seems when they switched over to the fall colors, they re-tweeked the sizes, which I don't like


----------



## shalomnurse

jules 8 said:


> Shalomnurse, that's what I mean...it seems when they switched over to the fall colors, they re-tweeked the sizes, which I don't like


I think maybe the Number 3 one (which is the size smaller than the largest travel tote) may be close to the large LP.  This is so confusing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

An oldie but a goodie. LLH Planetes,perfect for running to the Post Office and raingear for the torrential rain forecasted today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> An oldie but a goodie. LLH Planetes,perfect for running to the Post Office and raingear for the torrential rain forecasted today.



Yay to the Planetes!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay to the Planetes!


[emoji106] I really like how thick the fabric is.


----------



## l.m.d.abigail

Miaou small long handle for today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

l.m.d.abigail said:


> Miaou small long handle for today



So whimsical and fun!


----------



## l.m.d.abigail

frenziedhandbag said:


> So whimsical and fun!



Thank you [emoji2]


----------



## SmokieDragon

l.m.d.abigail said:


> View attachment 3428482
> 
> 
> Miaou small long handle for today



We are bag twins!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Wet and gloomy morning. Groceries run with "not so mini" cuir crossbody.


----------



## l.m.d.abigail

SmokieDragon said:


> We are bag twins!



[emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wet and gloomy morning. Groceries run with "not so mini" cuir crossbody.



Cute pic!  I wore my black mini cuir all around France last week on vacation. Never thought I'd get so much use out of it but the style has really grown on me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Cute pic! [emoji2] I wore my black mini cuir all around France last week on vacation. Never thought I'd get so much use out of it but the style has really grown on me.


Thank you. My first was in Vermillion but I realised black worked better as an all rounder. This little one accompanied me on all my travels too. It's just so handy to have all essentials inside. I'm glad you enjoyed yours too.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wet and gloomy morning. Groceries run with "not so mini" cuir crossbody.





Cosmopolitan said:


> Cute pic!  I wore my black mini cuir all around France last week on vacation. Never thought I'd get so much use out of it but the style has really grown on me.



We are Black Mini Cuir Crossbody triplets!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> We are Black Mini Cuir Crossbody triplets!


Hooray to that! More love for this great piece!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Out and about with 2.0 bucket bag. Falling in love all over again with the ease of it.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out and about with 2.0 bucket bag. Falling in love all over again with the ease of it.


Beautiful. And the drawstring is perfect for hanging a charm!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Beautiful. And the drawstring is perfect for hanging a charm!


Thank you. I tried to hang it at the side at first but decided the drawstring is a better choice. I like how the charm jiggles along when I walk.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Black Cuir


----------



## beesaunt

Oldie but goodie. Got it on eBay but it was more splotchy/oxidized than I anticipated, so I wasn't sure if I was going to keep it or not. Wasn't comfortable reselling it because I couldn't get accurate shots of the discoloration. Took it to a leather care professional and they evened out the color a little bit. Still looks discolored/worn on the bottom edges, but I still love it. The leather is so soft!


----------



## EGBDF

beesaunt said:


> Oldie but goodie. Got it on eBay but it was more splotchy/oxidized than I anticipated, so I wasn't sure if I was going to keep it or not. Wasn't comfortable reselling it because I couldn't get accurate shots of the discoloration. Took it to a leather care professional and they evened out the color a little bit. Still looks discolored/worn on the bottom edges, but I still love it. The leather is so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432909


Oh, I remember you getting this one. It looks very nice.


----------



## ranihrvn

frenziedhandbag said:


> An oldie but a goodie. LLH Planetes,perfect for running to the Post Office and raingear for the torrential rain forecasted today.



I need more Planetes! I dont know why they discontinued it  i love it more than pliage


----------



## SmokieDragon

Neo Pouch in Pebble - too bad this style has been discontinued


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## frenziedhandbag

My LC necessities. So practical whilst the heavier stuff are in a backpack. I slip my transport pass in the small pocket in front and just tap in & out. The Foulonne coin purse functions as a small wallet for cards, cash and keys.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> My LC necessities. So practical whilst the heavier stuff are in a backpack. I slip my transport pass in the small pocket in front and just tap in & out. The Foulonne coin purse functions as a small wallet for cards, cash and keys.



Thanks for the idea on how to use the Foulonne coin purse. I saw it in the boutique a few weeks ago and was wondering how I could put it to good use. Haven't got one yet, waiting for a sale, if possible


----------



## SmokieDragon

beesaunt said:


> Oldie but goodie. Got it on eBay but it was more splotchy/oxidized than I anticipated, so I wasn't sure if I was going to keep it or not. Wasn't comfortable reselling it because I couldn't get accurate shots of the discoloration. Took it to a leather care professional and they evened out the color a little bit. Still looks discolored/worn on the bottom edges, but I still love it. The leather is so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432909



I just love how slouchy yours looks! My new black one is holding up too stiffly against my petite frame. I hope that one day, it will have the beautiful slouch that yours has


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out and about with 2.0 bucket bag. Falling in love all over again with the ease of it.



Yay for your bucket bag! Glad you have changed your mind about it! Love the Laduree charm. I just adore the charm of the girl with her poodle


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks for the idea on how to use the Foulonne coin purse. I saw it in the boutique a few weeks ago and was wondering how I could put it to good use. Haven't got one yet, waiting for a sale, if possible


You need it. I hope you score one at a good price. I use it daily and yet it looks as good as day one. If I can go back in time, I would had gotten black, not that red does not wear well but just that black would be absolutely worry free. I love this piece's capacity. It can store as much as 20 cards plus paper vouchers. It also opens outwards all the way so it is very easy to get what you need. The flap pocket at the back is particularly useful to separate coins from notes or keys from cards. I think it is already not listed on the EU website so get it whilst you still can.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for your bucket bag! Glad you have changed your mind about it! Love the Laduree charm. I just adore the charm of the girl with her poodle


Hee. It definitely works better for me than the medium Neo which is too east-west for my frame and once loaded, felt heavy. I had since rehomed both medium Neos that I own. I am going to punch a few more holes on the strap of the bucket bag so that I can also use it as a shoulder bag. Me too, the girl with the poodle just made the charm look so sweet. I call it my 'strolling in Paris' charm.


----------



## beesaunt

SmokieDragon said:


> I just love how slouchy yours looks! My new black one is holding up too stiffly against my petite frame. I hope that one day, it will have the beautiful slouch that yours has



That was one of the reasons why I kept it! Goldfish19 said that this was one of the first Cuirs, so the leather was a lot softer than the current ones. I only saw the Natural tote at the Anniversary sale. I would love to see a pic of your black one!


----------



## SmokieDragon

A pic of my black LPC Tote coming up, beesaunt


----------



## SmokieDragon




----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> You need it. I hope you score one at a good price. I use it daily and yet it looks as good as day one. If I can go back in time, I would had gotten black, not that red does not wear well but just that black would be absolutely worry free. I love this piece's capacity. It can store as much as 20 cards plus paper vouchers. It also opens outwards all the way so it is very easy to get what you need. The flap pocket at the back is particularly useful to separate coins from notes or keys from cards. I think it is already not listed on the EU website so get it whilst you still can.



Thanks so much for letting me know that it's no longer on the website! I must act fast, LOL!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Same bag for the past few days as I have been traveling.  This one goes with everything - business casual beige pants suit to white tee and jeans.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for letting me know that it's no longer on the website! I must act fast, LOL!


Looking forward to being pouch twins with you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3434456


It looks soft here.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Same bag for the past few days as I have been traveling.



I don't wear beige but I can see how this bag works with beige and jeans. Yay for versatility!


----------



## beesaunt

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3434456



Such a great bag, thanks for posting! I think it's my favorite LC of all. Yes, the leather looks a different texture for sure. I had one of the first anniversary black Cuirs and it was soft right off the bat. Either way, it's gorgeous! Wonder what the change in leather is all about tho...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

beesaunt said:


> Such a great bag, thanks for posting!



That leather... it looks absolutely sumptuous!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out and about with 2.0 bucket bag. Falling in love all over again with the ease of it.


Gorgeous, and the Laduree looks great on this bag!


----------



## cheidel

beesaunt said:


> Such a great bag, thanks for posting! I think it's my favorite LC of all. Yes, the leather looks a different texture for sure. I had one of the first anniversary black Cuirs and it was soft right off the bat. Either way, it's gorgeous! Wonder what the change in leather is all about tho...
> 
> View attachment 3435143


Lovely!!!  Twinsies, thanks for reminding me that I have the same bag stored in my closet!


----------



## shalomnurse

Navy Blue LH Large Monogramed.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, and the Laduree looks great on this bag!


I've been using it for this week. Love the jingles with the Laduree charm


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking forward to being pouch twins with you!



I went back to the boutique and discovered that the pouch is actually a Cuir pouch, not a Foulonne pouch! And they don't have black. Only Natural and Pink.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks soft here.



It is soft but when it is on my shoulder, the trapezoidal shape holds up unlike beesaunt's one. I think it needs to be used more or maybe that's it. No further softening. Anyway, I'm obsessed with smelling it haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

beesaunt said:


> Such a great bag, thanks for posting! I think it's my favorite LC of all. Yes, the leather looks a different texture for sure. I had one of the first anniversary black Cuirs and it was soft right off the bat. Either way, it's gorgeous! Wonder what the change in leather is all about tho...
> 
> View attachment 3435143



I really love the drape and slouch of yours! And the leather is TDF - so shiny and luxe after so many years! Wonder if mine is not so slouchy cos I use a base shaper...? But I love base shapers and can't give them up haha


----------



## beesaunt

SmokieDragon said:


> I really love the drape and slouch of yours! And the leather is TDF - so shiny and luxe after so many years! Wonder if mine is not so slouchy cos I use a base shaper...? But I love base shapers and can't give them up haha



I went and looked at the Natural tote in person, and the leather definitely felt different than my turquoise tote . I'm not sure about the black leather though. I bet yours will soften up with time! I don't have my black one anymore, just the turquoise one. I love it, but it's almost impossible to keep clean LOL. I'm just trying to accept the hard truth that light colored bags always get dirty. Bags were made to be used, so I'm using it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> It is soft but when it is on my shoulder, the trapezoidal shape holds up unlike beesaunt's one. I think it needs to be used more or maybe that's it. No further softening. Anyway, I'm obsessed with smelling it haha


It could be due to the base shaper if I read your post below. That new leather smell is addictive, isn't it. I love smelling new bags too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I went back to the boutique and discovered that the pouch is actually a Cuir pouch, not a Foulonne pouch! And they don't have black. Only Natural and Pink.


What a pity. [emoji22] I can't be sure but I think with how soft the cuir line is, it should be a joy to use too.


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3433429



Very cute charm!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> My LC necessities. So practical whilst the heavier stuff are in a backpack. I slip my transport pass in the small pocket in front and just tap in & out. The Foulonne coin purse functions as a small wallet for cards, cash and keys.


Love the Cuir Crossbody!!!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3434456



Twinsies....love this tote!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Twinsies....love this tote!



Yay and I love it too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love the Cuir Crossbody!!!


Thank you! I had been using it a lot lately. It's perfect!


----------



## Wigglyworm

Neo medium les pliage


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bilberry medium cuir


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bilberry medium cuir


Beautiful


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Beautiful


Thank you for your kind words. [emoji6] [emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bilberry medium cuir



Love how your Cuir looks so smooth and smooshy! Love the silver hardware of your Laduree charm too!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bilberry medium cuir


She looks gorgeous!!!!  Love the Laduree, we are twinsies!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Large Black Cuir out with me today, I conditioned and buffed her earlier today!!!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Large Black Cuir out with me today, I conditioned and buffed her earlier today!!!
> 
> View attachment 3439793


This is a great combo. --tassel twins--


----------



## FancyPants77

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bilberry medium cuir



Gorgeous! Love the charm as well


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Love how your Cuir looks so smooth and smooshy! Love the silver hardware of your Laduree charm too!


Now that you mention it, it does indeed look smoother and softer compared to the Cherry Red cuir. I love the silver hardware on the Laduree too, hoping for a bronze version someday (though  I think not very likely), to match the custom. 


cheidel said:


> She looks gorgeous!!!!  Love the Laduree, we are twinsies!!!!


Thank you. I had my smallest organiser within and had plenty of space left. I am hoping for a new edition for the Laduree charm, so that I can add one more. 



cheidel said:


> Large Black Cuir out with me today, I conditioned and buffed her earlier today



That sheen! [emoji7] Glorious! I love those tassels, instantly brightening up the bag. 


FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous! Love the charm as well


Thank you! It's so nice to see you. [emoji6]


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> This is a great combo. --tassel twins--


Yay, twins!!!   Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Now that you mention it, it does indeed look smoother and softer compared to the Cherry Red cuir. I love the silver hardware on the Laduree too, hoping for a bronze version someday (though  I think not very likely), to match the custom.
> 
> Thank you. I had my smallest organiser within and had plenty of space left. I am hoping for a new edition for the Laduree charm, so that I can add one more.
> 
> 
> 
> That sheen! [emoji7] Glorious! I love those tassels, instantly brightening up the bag.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Large Black Cuir out with me today, I conditioned and buffed her earlier today!!!
> 
> View attachment 3439793



She looks great and glossy! Well done!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> She looks great and glossy! Well done!


Thank you!  Great travel bag!!! [emoji4]

Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## l.m.d.abigail

Le Pliage Small Short Handle in Bilberry for coffeedate today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

l.m.d.abigail said:


> Le Pliage Small Short Handle in Bilberry for coffeedate today



Such an adorable little bag and in my favourite color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Friday's bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Friday's bag.



Wow, this bag is stunning!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow, this bag is stunning!



Thank you.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ludmilla said:


> Friday's bag.
> View attachment 3443760



Gorgeous! Love the color and the leather looks so thick and rich. It's a Balzane, right?


----------



## Ludmilla

Cosmopolitan said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color and the leather looks so thick and rich. It's a Balzane, right?



Thank you.  Yes, it is a Balzane. I got in 2015 for nearly 50% off. Could not believe my luck.


----------



## seton

Using rainbow of lpc slgs


----------



## seton

sorry, had trouble uploading pic


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Quadri in Cobalt 



	

		
			
		

		
	
l


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Quadri in Cobalt
> 
> View attachment 3444595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l



That's a stunning blue!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> sorry, had trouble uploading pic



That's a fun party of SLGs!



SmokieDragon said:


> Small Quadri in Cobalt



You're tempting me again.


----------



## FancyPants77

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Quadri in Cobalt
> 
> View attachment 3444595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l



Gorgeous color and what an adorable charm!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Large Le Pliage Heritage Crossbody in Black


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Large Le Pliage Heritage Crossbody in Black
> 
> View attachment 3445357



Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Large Le Pliage Heritage Crossbody in Black



It's so pretty!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Gorgeous!





frenziedhandbag said:


> It's so pretty!





Ludmilla said:


> That's a stunning blue!





frenziedhandbag said:


> You're tempting me again.





FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous color and what an adorable charm!



Ladies, thanks so much for the Quadri and Heritage love!


----------



## FancyPants77

SmokieDragon said:


> Large Le Pliage Heritage Crossbody in Black
> 
> View attachment 3445357



It reminds me a little bit of the LV Felicie but a better size. Very pretty


----------



## SmokieDragon

FancyPants77 said:


> It reminds me a little bit of the LV Felicie but a better size. Very pretty



Thanks so much! You had me googling that


----------



## Phiomega

I have not been active in this forum for a long time... An indication that I have not used my LCs enough this year!

Reversible Roseau in camel riding to work with me....


This is an awesome work tote --- lightweight, great handle length, elegant leather, and I always love camel as it is a 'warm neutral' bag...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Phiomega said:


> I have not been active in this forum for a long time... An indication that I have not used my LCs enough this year!
> 
> Reversible Roseau in camel riding to work with me....
> View attachment 3446655
> 
> This is an awesome work tote --- lightweight, great handle length, elegant leather, and I always love camel as it is a 'warm neutral' bag...



Beautiful!


----------



## FancyPants77

Phiomega said:


> I have not been active in this forum for a long time... An indication that I have not used my LCs enough this year!
> 
> Reversible Roseau in camel riding to work with me....
> View attachment 3446655
> 
> This is an awesome work tote --- lightweight, great handle length, elegant leather, and I always love camel as it is a 'warm neutral' bag...



Welcome back . This is one of my favorite colors. It looks amazing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! You had me googling that


I did the exact same thing.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I have not been active in this forum for a long time..



Welcome back! I love this gorgeous bag and the color is so inviting.


----------



## Ludmilla

Phiomega said:


> I have not been active in this forum for a long time... An indication that I have not used my LCs enough this year!
> 
> Reversible Roseau in camel riding to work with me....
> View attachment 3446655
> 
> This is an awesome work tote --- lightweight, great handle length, elegant leather, and I always love camel as it is a 'warm neutral' bag...



Love this. [emoji173]️ One of my favorite LC styles. One day I have to have one. Enjoy.


----------



## Phiomega

In the effort to use my LC this year --- my small LC Cuir as work bag yesterday... 


I forgot the name of the color but it is an 'office appropriate brights' that nicely complemented my black outfit and nude shoes yesterday....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> In the effort to use my LC this year --- my small LC Cuir as work bag yesterday...



Very pretty! It reminded me of Vermillion but the experts here will know better.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Monday blues with my trusty mini SH in Fir and Ecco loafers (highly recommend these, so comfortable!).


----------



## FancyPants77

frenziedhandbag said:


> Monday blues with my trusty mini SH in Fir and Ecco loafers (highly recommend these, so comfortable!).



Looks great! And what an adorable top! I love everything. Very pretty


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> Looks great! And what an adorable top! I love everything. Very pretty


Thank you! You are very kind.  The top makes me smile as I am feeling very blue due to lack of sleep last night. Off to a hearty lunch to set the day right.


----------



## Ludmilla

Phiomega said:


> In the effort to use my LC this year --- my small LC Cuir as work bag yesterday...
> View attachment 3447668
> 
> I forgot the name of the color but it is an 'office appropriate brights' that nicely complemented my black outfit and nude shoes yesterday....



Very pretty. Sometimes we need a happy pop of colour at the office. 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Monday blues with my trusty mini SH in Fir and Ecco loafers (highly recommend these, so comfortable!).



Cute outfit. Love everything.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Cute outfit. Love everything.



Thank you. [emoji8]  The Monday blues dissipated a bit after a good lunch, a green tea latte and lots of hair snipping at the hair salon. [emoji4]


----------



## goldfish19

Phiomega said:


> In the effort to use my LC this year --- my small LC Cuir as work bag yesterday...
> View attachment 3447668
> 
> I forgot the name of the color but it is an 'office appropriate brights' that nicely complemented my black outfit and nude shoes yesterday....



Poppy or paprika? But if more muted  in person, it must be Arizona. Arizona is a nice muted bright orange [emoji173]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

It had been an uphill task trying to rehome Ms Amethyst and so she shall stay. Mickey approves too. [emoji1]


----------



## ouikm

Phiomega said:


> I have not been active in this forum for a long time... An indication that I have not used my LCs enough this year!
> 
> Reversible Roseau in camel riding to work with me....
> View attachment 3446655
> 
> This is an awesome work tote --- lightweight, great handle length, elegant leather, and I always love camel as it is a 'warm neutral' bag...


Love you bag. Nice color.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Monday blues with my trusty mini SH in Fir and Ecco loafers (highly recommend these, so comfortable!).



Cool watch [emoji12]

Fir indeed is a nice green....


----------



## Phiomega

goldfish19 said:


> Poppy or paprika? But if more muted  in person, it must be Arizona. Arizona is a nice muted bright orange [emoji173]️



Yes it is Arizona! Thank you --- now I remember!


----------



## Phiomega

I stop by LC over lunch yesterday... And came home with this one:



I LOVE the color and the leather! It will be easier to find it in my bag given the color (the old one is black and fully battered)!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Phiomega said:


> I stop by LC over lunch yesterday... And came home with this one:
> View attachment 3448555
> 
> 
> I LOVE the color and the leather! It will be easier to find it in my bag given the color (the old one is black and fully battered)!



Pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Cool watch [emoji12]
> 
> Fir indeed is a nice green....


Thank you. I love deep greens like this. Very happy to score this one at a sale in Hong Kong.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I LOVE the color and the leather!



Foulonne! I love this range. You will enjoy how hard it wears. I have had mine for some time and it still looks as good as new.


----------



## Ludmilla

Phiomega said:


> I stop by LC over lunch yesterday... And came home with this one:
> View attachment 3448555
> 
> 
> I LOVE the color and the leather! It will be easier to find it in my bag given the color (the old one is black and fully battered)!



That's a great shade of red. [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

I should not stop at LC too often... 

Today i passed an LC outlet and saw that they are just unpacking the new autumn 2016 bags (Cody bag, the hobo heritage) --- tried them but actually come back with this classic.... 


Found the small black LPSH that I was looking for last year! It was never in stock when I looked for it last year so decided to buy it!

I should not stop at LC too often....


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> I should not stop at LC too often...
> 
> Today i passed an LC outlet and saw that they are just unpacking the new autumn 2016 bags (Cody bag, the hobo heritage) --- tried them but actually come back with this classic....
> View attachment 3448912
> 
> Found the small black LPSH that I was looking for last year! It was never in stock when I looked for it last year so decided to buy it!
> 
> I should not stop at LC too often....


Cute and it's a classic!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I should not stop at LC too often....



I say, stop at LC more often to find gems like this. You will love the mini SH. It's adorable and yet a workhorse but you already know that, considering how many times you have seen my Fir in this thread. Black is classic, timeless and will wear super well. It will look as good as new even for many years to come. Plus, it's also very handy for both Mummy and kid stuff. Congrats on scoring this! I am so happy for you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Phiomega said:


> I should not stop at LC too often...
> 
> Today i passed an LC outlet and saw that they are just unpacking the new autumn 2016 bags (Cody bag, the hobo heritage) --- tried them but actually come back with this classic....
> View attachment 3448912
> 
> Found the small black LPSH that I was looking for last year! It was never in stock when I looked for it last year so decided to buy it!
> 
> I should not stop at LC too often....



I never hurts to find a pretty classic that will get tons of use at the outlet. 
Congrats on finding it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> I should not stop at LC too often...
> 
> Today i passed an LC outlet and saw that they are just unpacking the new autumn 2016 bags (Cody bag, the hobo heritage) --- tried them but actually come back with this classic....
> View attachment 3448912
> 
> Found the small black LPSH that I was looking for last year! It was never in stock when I looked for it last year so decided to buy it!
> 
> I should not stop at LC too often....



We are bag twins!


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> Monday blues with my trusty mini SH in Fir and Ecco loafers (highly recommend these, so comfortable!).



Wish LC will bring back that color. Gorgeous green!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Wish LC will bring back that color. Gorgeous green!


It surely is. I know Cedar is slightly different but will it fill the void for you? I do like the tan lining in Cedar.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. I love deep greens like this. Very happy to score this one at a sale in Hong Kong.


The fir is wonderfull. May i ask where in Hong Kong did you find it? I go there every once in a while but never know where to find LC at sale


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> The fir is wonderfull. May i ask where in Hong Kong did you find it? I go there every once in a while but never know where to find LC at sale


I found it at SOGO department store at Causeway Bay. I found the LM LP in Bordeaux there too but this was at least two years ago, I think. I went during the store's summer sale which was around June and the brands within the store participates in the sale. Do drop by if you happen to be there as you might just chance upon a sale.


----------



## beesaunt

Phiomega said:


> I have not been active in this forum for a long time... An indication that I have not used my LCs enough this year!
> 
> Reversible Roseau in camel riding to work with me....
> View attachment 3446655
> 
> This is an awesome work tote --- lightweight, great handle length, elegant leather, and I always love camel as it is a 'warm neutral' bag...



What a beauty!


----------



## SmokieDragon

SLH In Black


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> SLH In Black]



Classic and fuss free. [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> SLH In Black



Classy!

The black goes so well with the the LC brown flap and handles that everytime I saw this I wonder if I should get one of the black LH. And I love it even more as I bought the black SSH LP two days ago... 

I guess I do have weakness with classic bags in neutral colors, when I look at my collection...


----------



## Phiomega

beesaunt said:


> What a beauty!



Thank you! She is a beauty indeed!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Classy!
> 
> The black goes so well with the the LC brown flap and handles that everytime I saw this I wonder if I should get one of the black LH...



I think you should get one. I have the 2724 in black and it goes with everything. I agree with you the brown strap pairs wonderfully with the black. It's just gorgeous!


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think you should get one. I have the 2724 in black and it goes with everything. I agree with you the brown strap pairs wonderfully with the black. It's just gorgeous!


Yes, somewhere around here is an entire thread devoted to the black 1899! lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Yes, somewhere around here is an entire thread devoted to the black 1899! lol


Oh yes, now that you mentioned it, I do recall seeing it before. I think the title was "ode to..... 1899". I didn't post as mine was a 2724. [emoji1]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> Classy!
> 
> The black goes so well with the the LC brown flap and handles that everytime I saw this I wonder if I should get one of the black LH. And I love it even more as I bought the black SSH LP two days ago...
> 
> I guess I do have weakness with classic bags in neutral colors, when I look at my collection...



The Black SLH is the first LP that got my attention  I definitely think you should get an LH in Black. Whether it's the SLH (2605) or the LLH (1899), can't go wrong with either one though I use my SLH a lot more than my LLH


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> I found it at SOGO department store at Causeway Bay. I found the LM LP in Bordeaux there too but this was at least two years ago, I think. I went during the store's summer sale which was around June and the brands within the store participates in the sale. Do drop by if you happen to be there as you might just chance upon a sale.


Thanks a lot frenziedhandbag, I always wondered where to find a good LC sale in Hong Kong.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Phiomega said:


> Classy!
> 
> The black goes so well with the the LC brown flap and handles that everytime I saw this I wonder if I should get one of the black LH. And I love it even more as I bought the black SSH LP two days ago...
> 
> I guess I do have weakness with classic bags in neutral colors, when I look at my collection...


Yes, you should.  I have the MLH and want to buy the SSH you just bought. I use mine more than i thought i would, is a very handy bag, MLH is my favorite size, and of course the black, is the best neutral


----------



## beesaunt

When in Maui...


----------



## Ludmilla

beesaunt said:


> When in Maui...
> 
> View attachment 3451459



That bag is perfect for such a beautiful place! [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> Thanks a lot frenziedhandbag, I always wondered where to find a good LC sale in Hong Kong.


My pleasure to share. You are most welcome!


----------



## Stansy

Waiting for my coffee...


----------



## EGBDF

Stansy said:


> Waiting for my coffee...


Gorgeous!!! How are you liking it?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Stansy said:


> Waiting for my coffee...



Congrats! Very pretty.


----------



## msd_bags

Just bought this Navy Neo tote yesterday. Of course I wanted to use it immediately! Went to do some grocery shopping with it today, so hassle free on a rainy day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Stansy said:


> Waiting for my coffee...



Yay, you got the brown one. What a lovely bag. Makes waiting for a coffee so much more fun. 



msd_bags said:


> Just bought this Navy Neo tote yesterday. Of course I wanted to use it immediately! Went to do some grocery shopping with it today, so hassle free on a rainy day.
> View attachment 3452508



This is a lovely blue. Congrats.


----------



## Stansy

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous!!! How are you liking it?


Thank you, it is a terrific bag, stays nicely on the shoulder, not too heavy yet roomy. I am glad I got it!!


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> Yay, you got the brown one. What a lovely bag. Makes waiting for a coffee so much more fun.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lovely blue. Congrats.



Thanks Ludmilla!


----------



## beesaunt

Stansy said:


> Waiting for my coffee...



Love the bag, but gaga over the coin purse! Anya Hindmarch, right?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> Waiting for my coffee...


It looks fabulous! Did the black come home with you too?


----------



## Stansy

beesaunt said:


> Love the bag, but gaga over the coin purse! Anya Hindmarch, right?


That's right - fits like a glove imo. Thank you


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks fabulous! Did the black come home with you too?


Thank you, I cannot stop looking at it. To answer your question: not yet 
I had quite a (expensive) shopping blast with my friend, trying on different outfits with the husbands being pampered with champagne


----------



## pbnjam

Stansy said:


> Waiting for my coffee...



Gorgeous bag! Love the color and the smiley face is really cute too. Congrats!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stansy said:


> Waiting for my coffee...



Beautiful, just beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Roseau Heritage in Ebony


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Roseau Heritage in Ebony
> 
> View attachment 3453576



Great bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> Thank you, I cannot stop looking at it. To answer your question: not yet
> I had quite a (expensive) shopping blast with my friend, trying on different outfits with the husbands being pampered with champagne


It sounds like a very fun shopping trip. I am sure you had a great time. [emoji5]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Roseau Heritage in Ebony



Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> It sounds like a very fun shopping trip. I am sure you had a great time. [emoji5]


Thank you, absolutely! I found an outfit with my name on it in capital letters! Now I am ready for fall


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Great bag!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a beautiful bag!



Thanks so much for the Roseau love!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Indigo SSH


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Roseau Heritage in Ebony
> 
> View attachment 3453576



Oh, I love this bag. Such a classic style.


----------



## Stansy

Playing with my new one...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, I love this bag. Such a classic style.



Thanks so much!


----------



## FancyPants77

Stansy said:


> View attachment 3454453
> 
> 
> Playing with my new one...



So pretty . And I love the LV bandeau. Nice touch.


----------



## Ludmilla

Stansy said:


> View attachment 3454453
> 
> 
> Playing with my new one...



Oh my, this is SO lovely....


----------



## Stansy

Ludmilla said:


> Oh my, this is SO lovely....


Thank you!!


----------



## Stansy

FancyPants77 said:


> So pretty . And I love the LV bandeau. Nice touch.


Thank you very much


----------



## viba424

Has the LC Le Pliage toiletry case been discontinued? I don't see them on the website. I just purchased a black one for 50% off. Does anyone own one?


----------



## hitt

Stansy said:


> View attachment 3454453
> 
> 
> Playing with my new one...


This photo can easily be a Longchamp ad in a magazine! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> Playing with my new one...



The perfect handbag shot. [emoji7]


----------



## msd_bags

My cherry red small Cuir at the carwash. Couldn't take a better picture showing very nice shade because there are other people and they might think I'm crazy taking photo of my bag. [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

SSH Foulonne in Black


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> SSH Foulonne in Black
> 
> View attachment 3458322



Beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Minkette

Olive...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Black Quadri Compact Wallet and Black Neo Pouch - going light during lunch


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Black Quadri Compact Wallet and Black Neo Pouch - going light during lunch
> 
> View attachment 3459014



So chic!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> So chic!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Ludmilla

Navy Cuir at the beach.


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> It surely is. I know Cedar is slightly different but will it fill the void for you? I do like the tan lining in Cedar.



My mom has a medium long handle in Cedar and I do like the color and the tan lining but I think Im still leaning toward Fir... Really hope they will bring it back [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> My mom has a medium long handle in Cedar and I do like the color and the tan lining but I think Im still leaning toward Fir... Really hope they will bring it back [emoji4]


I hope it comes back too so that you can get one!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Navy Cuir at the beach



It really looks amazing!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ludmilla said:


> Navy Cuir at the beach.
> View attachment 3459722



Love the navy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> Navy Cuir at the beach.
> View attachment 3459722



Looking good!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> It really looks amazing!





Cosmopolitan said:


> Love the navy!





SmokieDragon said:


> Looking good!



Thank you, ladies. [emoji4]


----------



## hitt

Ludmilla said:


> Navy Cuir at the beach.
> View attachment 3459722


Absolutely stunning. This can easily be in a magazine ad. I just scrolled up to look at the photo again. Wow.


----------



## Ludmilla

hitt said:


> Absolutely stunning. This can easily be in a magazine ad. I just scrolled up to look at the photo again. Wow.



Aww. Thank you. I took some more photos at various locations. I had much fun and Mademoiselle Cuir is an excellent (and patient) modell. Unfortunately, people around me think I am crazy. [emoji6]


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP SSH in Black during lunch


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> LP SSH in Black during lunch]



The perfect lunchtime bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> The perfect lunchtime bag!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie



The perfect wkn bag. [emoji7]


----------



## msd_bags

Another LC by the beach:



And by the pool



I moved away from the family to take these shots, don't know if somebody caught me. [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> Another LC by the beach



We are bag twins today. At BOUNCE for some trampoline fun.


----------



## honeybunny07

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie
> 
> View attachment 3463186


Ooowwhh.. my dreambaagg *droolllll* lol [emoji28]


----------



## honeybunny07

Date with neo rose pink, because I'm so pink [emoji16]


----------



## SmokieDragon

honeybunny07 said:


> Ooowwhh.. my dreambaagg *droolllll* lol [emoji28]



Thanks so much for the Fantaisie love!


----------



## SmokieDragon

honeybunny07 said:


> Date with neo rose pink, because I'm so pink [emoji16]



Perfect combination with your outfit! I always like how chic the Neo looks without its strap


----------



## honeybunny07

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for the Fantaisie love!



I don't know since when, suddenly I'm so fond of polkadot [emoji8] 
If i hadn't bought the neo rose first, we would be bag twins now [emoji39] 



SmokieDragon said:


> Perfect combination with your outfit! I always like how chic the Neo looks without its strap



Thanks, if I could, i would show you my shoes, they're also pink, because nothing is too pink lol [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] and there is no such thing as too much pink either lol lol lol [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji28] 

Yep, I seldom use the strap when I carry the small short handle too.. 
They can stand by itself perfectly because i used a triangle-shaped (shower) bag to carry my 'toolkit' [emoji3] so no bag shaper is necessary


----------



## 34mimi

frenziedhandbag said:


> We are bag twins today. At BOUNCE for some trampoline fun.
> View attachment 3463284


----------



## 34mimi

Love the LC and the trampoline!


----------



## 34mimi

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie
> 
> View attachment 3463186


How do you like the Neo?  I worry a it the chunky big zipper?  Love the pattern!


----------



## SmokieDragon

34mimi said:


> How do you like the Neo?  I worry a it the chunky big zipper?  Love the pattern!



I like the Neo. The zipper doesn't bother me - it's easy to zip up. Thanks so much!


----------



## dinakania

Le pliage navy SSH..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dinakania said:


> Le pliage navy SSH..


This photo, with your little one.... just precious. [emoji7]


----------



## Fit_for_bags

The weather has been so nice lately, so today I have my LP Cuir Arizona in Medium with me. Love the color so much. It's dark warm orange indoor but turns to subtle bright orange outdoor..


----------



## LuvAllBags

Fit_for_bags said:


> The weather has been so nice lately, so today I have my LP Cuir Arizona in Medium with me. Love the color so much. It's dark warm orange indoor but turns to subtle bright orange outdoor..



Arizona is such a great color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Fit_for_bags said:


> The weather has been so nice lately, so today I have my LP Cuir



Such a vibrant color! I have always loved orange.


----------



## sunshinesash

Fit_for_bags said:


> The weather has been so nice lately, so today I have my LP Cuir Arizona in Medium with me. Love the color so much. It's dark warm orange indoor but turns to subtle bright orange outdoor..


obsessed!!! loving pops of color lately, although I'm not as brave as you in terms of bags, as I consider bilberry/eggplant/plum/raisin a serious [and exciting] diversion from my typical neutrals of grey, beige, black, brown etc. lol....


----------



## beesaunt

Carrying this new-to-me beauty...


----------



## sunshinesash

beesaunt said:


> Carrying this new-to-me beauty...
> View attachment 3467774
> View attachment 3467775


so slouchy and delicious!


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Heritage Neon this morning...



...and LP Cuir Cody in Mahogany this evening!


----------



## Phiomega

Stansy said:


> Waiting for my coffee...



How do you like it? The color is gorgeous and I like the smiley touch!


----------



## Phiomega

Dynamic duo! Can't help but posting again here although I have posted in BV forum... Here is the little magical black beauty that can fit all overnight needs!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Neon this morning...
> View attachment 3468153
> 
> 
> ...and LP Cuir Cody in Mahogany this evening!
> View attachment 3468155



Both are stunners! xx



Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3468167
> 
> Dynamic duo! Can't help but posting again here although I have posted in BV forum... Here is the little magical black beauty that can fit all overnight needs!



Great set!


----------



## sunshinesash

SmokieDragon said:


> ...and LP Cuir Cody in Mahogany this evening!]


omg that LP cody....what a show-stopper!!! so rich and luscious in both color and material


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Both are stunners! xx





sunshinesash said:


> omg that LP cody....what a show-stopper!!! so rich and luscious in both color and material



Thanks so much for the Cody and Heritage love!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Neon this morning...
> ...and LP Cuir Cody in Mahogany this evening!



Very lovely bags! That Cody looks fabulous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Dynamic duo! Here is the little magical black beauty that can fit all overnight needs!



Dynamic duo indeed! I love how both complement each other. Love them both!


----------



## EGBDF

Gorgeous bags. The structured one, and the soft one!


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3468167
> 
> Dynamic duo! Can't help but posting again here although I have posted in BV forum... Here is the little magical black beauty that can fit all overnight needs!


Hmmm....I really like that BV. I was looking at a larger one the other day but it was so heavy. The lining was lush.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Neon this morning...
> View attachment 3468153
> 
> 
> ...and LP Cuir Cody in Mahogany this evening!
> View attachment 3468155



Congrats on your Cody! I think it is prettiest in Mahogany.


----------



## Stansy

Phiomega said:


> How do you like it? The color is gorgeous and I like the smiley touch!


Still very much in love! It is ladylike with a 70's touch, a wonderful bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very lovely bags! That Cody looks fabulous!





EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous bags. The structured one, and the soft one!





Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Cody! I think it is prettiest in Mahogany.



Thanks so much! It was difficult deciding between the Curry and Mahogany because in my home country, the Curry was brought in 2.5 months before the Mahogany and with no word on when the Mahogany would arrive - no chance to do a side by side comparison when the Curry first came out. I have been sort of stalking the LC boutiques since I first saw the Curry haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I have been sort of stalking the LC boutiques since I first saw the Curry haha [emoji3]



Your stalking paid off. Well done!


----------



## Esquared72

Haven't used my Planetes in a while....love this bag ❤️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Haven't used my Planetes in a while....love this bag [emoji173]️


One of my favourite LCs too. I heart that skull head! [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

I think this is my new fave bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I think this is my new fave bag



I gasped, really... what a beauty!


----------



## SofiaC

SmokieDragon said:


> I think this is my new fave bag
> View attachment 3470422


I so want one now aftr seeing yrs. [emoji7] Is dat a small or medium pls?


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I gasped, really... what a beauty!





SofiaC said:


> I so want one now aftr seeing yrs. [emoji7] Is dat a small or medium pls?



Thanks so much for the Cody love! It's a Small


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> I think this is my new fave bag
> View attachment 3470422



I can totally understand this. Just gorgeous. [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for the Cody love! It's a Small


Is it an optical illusion or possibly true...  the strap drop look it might fit onto your shoulder.


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> I think this is my new fave bag
> View attachment 3470422



So pretty! [emoji7] congrats!


----------



## Fit_for_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Arizona is such a great color!


It is.. I thought it would be on the brighter side, but turns out it was subtle enough for everyday use.. 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a vibrant color! I have always loved orange.


I was never consider any orange color (always eyeing mor on red) but this color just looks so inviting.. 



sunshinesash said:


> obsessed!!! loving pops of color lately, although I'm not as brave as you in terms of bags, as I consider bilberry/eggplant/plum/raisin a serious [and exciting] diversion from my typical neutrals of grey, beige, black, brown etc. lol....


  I'm also new on using bright colors. Usually it's always black or brown bags.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> I can totally understand this. Just gorgeous. [emoji4]





pbnjam said:


> So pretty! [emoji7] congrats!



Thanks so much! I'm so glad it turned out to be as lovely in RL as I'd imagined since the first time I saw pics of it posted on the Autumn 2016 thread 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Is it an optical illusion or possibly true...  the strap drop look it might fit onto your shoulder.



Yes, this one is a shoulder bag for me. In fact, all my Cuirs are shoulder bags and I don't use them crossbody


----------



## Esquared72

SLH in Gunmetal today. I [emoji173]️ this shade of gray.


----------



## Ludmilla

eehlers said:


> SLH in Gunmetal today. I [emoji173]️ this shade of gray.
> View attachment 3475743



Lovely. [emoji4] And I like your armchair a lot, too. [emoji3]


----------



## Esquared72

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely. [emoji4] And I like your armchair a lot, too. [emoji3]


Thanks!


----------



## Esquared72

Okay....so I called an audible. Finally feeling somewhat like Autumn outside so switched into my Opera Neo...totally a color that makes me think of falling leaves and a chill in the air.


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Okay....so I called an audible. Finally feeling somewhat like Autumn outside so switched into my Opera Neo...totally a color that makes me think of falling leaves and a chill in the air.


Opera is such a nice color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> SLH in Gunmetal today. I [emoji173]️ this shade of gray.



Both the opera neo and this are beauties! I love the jewel tone of opera but gunmetal is my type of gray. Dark and sophisticated.


----------



## Ryan

Using my new grey Foulonne briefcase. It's hard to see but the piping is a bright blue which gives it a sporty look.


----------



## EGBDF

Ryan said:


> Using my new grey Foulonne briefcase. It's hard to see but the piping is a bright blue which gives it a sporty look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479859


Looking good! I do like the blue piping too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ryan said:


> Using my new grey Foulonne briefcase. It's hard to see but the piping is a bright blue which gives it a sporty look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479859



Very stylish congrats!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie
> 
> View attachment 3463186



This is on my wish list.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

2724 as yoga bag today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My new-to-me Expandable LP in Indigo. Such a beautiful blue!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My new-to-me Expandable LP in Indigo. Such a beautiful blue!



I think you carry her very well. I agree about her shade of blue, just gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think you carry her very well. I agree about her shade of blue, just gorgeous!



Thanks so much! I also have an Indigo SSH but with this Expandable, it's like having more of such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! I also have an Indigo SSH but with this Expandable, it's like having more of such a gorgeous colour!


It really is a gorgeous color. Vibrant but yet muted at the same time. I'm glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Size 2 custom for the past two days. Rainy month begins.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The perfect yoga bag. 2724.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Neo Fantaisie


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Neo Fantaisie ]



I love seeing this bag, especially on a wkn. [emoji7]


----------



## msd_bags

One whole week with this beautiful medium Cuir in Blue.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love seeing this bag, especially on a wkn. [emoji7]



Thanks, it is the perfect weekend bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

msd_bags said:


> One whole week with this beautiful medium Cuir in Blue.
> View attachment 3488536



Looking good! We are bag twins!


----------



## beesaunt

Still enjoying this beauty. Somehow ended up with all red everything...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

beesaunt said:


> Still enjoying this beauty. Somehow ended up with all red everything...



Fab LC goodies!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> One whole week with this beautiful medium Cuir in Blue.



Love this shade of blue. Gorgeous!


----------



## msd_bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love this shade of blue. Gorgeous!


Thanks!  I didn't want to change for the work week, but I'm wearing maroon heels, don't match very well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> Thanks!  I didn't want to change for the work week, but I'm wearing maroon heels, don't match very well. [emoji3]


It is okay, so long as you feel good. Maroon is a versatile neutral in my books. [emoji6] so you're all good! [emoji106]


----------



## SmokieDragon

beesaunt said:


> Still enjoying this beauty. Somehow ended up with all red everything...
> 
> View attachment 3489160
> View attachment 3489161



Lovely!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Quadri Hobo in Black


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Miaou


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Miaou



I love how you are rotating your LCs! This one is just too adorable!


----------



## JuicyFruit839

Is the neo tote in opera!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how you are rotating your LCs! This one is just too adorable!



Thanks so much! Rotating is easy cos I keep everything in pouches!


----------



## msd_bags

My medium Neo satchel is so right for today's stormy weather.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Heritage Neon


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Neon



Such a chic looking bag!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Neon
> 
> View attachment 3496119



Very nice!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a chic looking bag!





Cosmopolitan said:


> Very nice!



Thanks so much for the Heritage love!


----------



## MMaiko

I've had my eye on the Heritage but now am considering a Penelope.  

Love your bag SmokieDragon!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MMaiko said:


> I've had my eye on the Heritage but now am considering a Penelope.
> 
> Love your bag SmokieDragon!



Thanks so much!


----------



## graebelle

LP in a beautiful green (great fall color)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

graebelle said:


> LP in a beautiful green (great fall color)



I'm a green lover and this color is so perfect for fall


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Personalised Size 2 SH in Navy and Poppy


----------



## ImjustmeTiffany

l.m.d.abigail said:


> Wearing this red backpack to the exhibition today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401275


Can you show what all fits in your bag?


----------



## ImjustmeTiffany

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I thought it was only fitting to carry my favorite Longchamp tote & my favorite Laduree charm while enjoying some macarons[emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387914


What colors are these? Very pretty.


----------



## ImjustmeTiffany

LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3370245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my LP backpack in Gun Metal for work today. I have been carrying this backpack every day for work and school ever since I got it. Still in love with it! I have increased the number of my backpack collection from 0 to 3 just in one month. I purchased different colors because I just could not resist all the beautiful colors out there and I think this bag would be the bag that I would carry every day. That's just me, when I really like something, I love to get it in different colors. Some would say I'm crazy but I don't care because I can! [emoji16]


Can you post a picture of all that fits?


----------



## CluelessinTexas

The navy Le Pliage and LV neverfull seem to be the only bags my girlfriend carries around these days.


----------



## graebelle

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm a green lover and this color is so perfect for fall


thank you! I love this green


----------



## SmokieDragon

The 4 LCs I used one at a time during different occasions yesterday - meetings, lunch and work bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> The 4 LCs I used one



Now this is what I call maximization of resources. Good job!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bag closet staple: black mini cuir.


----------



## pmburk

Roseau today


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Now this is what I call maximization of resources. Good job!



Thanks! It helps to have a mini collection of bags in the office haha!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bag closet staple: black mini cuir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505616



Looking good! Will be using mine this Sunday when I go for a buffet


----------



## SmokieDragon

pmburk said:


> Roseau today



Lovely!  Too bad they discontinued this style. I would love a Roseau with a zip


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking good! Will be using mine this Sunday when I go for a buffet


Perfect choice of bag for a buffet. I wore mine to a hotpot session ytd night and it was just so fuss free. Black is a wonderful color for it. Goes with everything!


----------



## Yuki85

I just got this beauty today [emoji8][emoji8] It was not a planned purchase but I went to the boutique and want a le pliage and got in anthracite grey!! Want to change my daily bag from speedys to le pliage!


----------



## EGBDF

Yuki85 said:


> I just got this beauty today [emoji8][emoji8] It was not a planned purchase but I went to the boutique and want a le pliage and got in anthracite grey!! Want to change my daily bag from speedys to le pliage!
> 
> View attachment 3506483


Nice! This is such a versatile color.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Cuir Crossbody in Black


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> I just got this beauty today [emoji8][emoji8] It was not a planned purchase but I went to the boutique and want a le pliage and got in anthracite grey!!



Love this grey, so versatile!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Cuir Crossbody in Black



Twinsies! Hope buffet was yummy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Twinsies! Hope buffet was yummy!



Yes, it was! Japanese food! My fave


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, it was! Japanese food! My fave


Japanese! My absolute fav too!


----------



## rugchomp




----------



## Yuki85

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love this grey, so versatile!



Many thanks.


----------



## pbnjam

Happy Halloween friends!


----------



## Yuki85

pbnjam said:


> Happy Halloween friends!
> 
> View attachment 3508265



Love the spider!!! So cute!!! May I ask where did you get it?


----------



## pbnjam

Yuki85 said:


> Love the spider!!! So cute!!! May I ask where did you get it?


Thank you! I got it from leatherprince on etsy or instagram. He is based in Taiwan. Makes so many cute charms!


----------



## Yuki85

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! I got it from leatherprince on etsy or instagram. He is based in Taiwan. Makes so many cute charms!


Many thanks  I will check his website!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

This is kind of a funny story! I traveled to a business formal event today, and completely forgot to bring a clutch to hold my phone and makeup, so I only had my big travel tote. Luckily I had my Longchamp cosmetic pouch…and also luckily the event wasn't black tie formal so this little cutie was enough! We can say that this little Longchamp pouch really came in "clutch!"


----------



## seton

bellebellebelle19 said:


> This is kind of a funny story! I traveled to a business formal event today, and completely forgot to bring a clutch to hold my phone and makeup, so I only had my big travel tote. Luckily I had my Longchamp cosmetic pouch…and also luckily the event wasn't black tie formal so this little cutie was enough! We can say that this little Longchamp pouch really came in "clutch!"
> 
> View attachment 3510244



love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

With my trusty workhorse 2724 for a weekend getaway. I feel guilty for stuffing it to the max. 
[emoji29]


----------



## pmburk

Casual Friday and wet foggy weather calls for Le Pliage!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

bellebellebelle19 said:


> This is kind of a funny story! I traveled to a business formal event today, and completely forgot to bring a clutch to hold my phone and makeup, so I only had my big travel tote. Luckily I had my Longchamp cosmetic pouch…and also luckily the event wasn't black tie formal so this little cutie was enough! We can say that this little Longchamp pouch really came in "clutch!"
> 
> View attachment 3510244


That colour is lovely!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

pmburk said:


> Casual Friday and wet foggy weather calls for Le Pliage!


This is a classic. We're bag twins. I love this bag


----------



## SmokieDragon

Black Planetes


----------



## Globridge

View attachment 3514275


pink pink today  

it's malabar pink medium but look more peach colour in this pic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Black Planetes



Bag siblings. I kept my 2724 as I abused it too much this weekend. Brought out the large black planetes for its turn.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bag siblings. I kept my 2724 as I abused it too much this weekend. Brought out the large black planetes for its turn.



Yay for being bag siblings! I just love how soft the Planetes handles are


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for being bag siblings! I just love how soft the Planetes handles are


Indeed! It is a joy carrying her again. The thickness of thr fabric too, so nice to hug on long bus rides. Lol!


----------



## sunshinesash

SmokieDragon said:


> Black Planetes]


This is my ultimate fav combo! So sleek and classic


----------



## sunshinesash

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for being bag siblings! I just love how soft the Planetes handles are


Me too!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Indeed! It is a joy carrying her again. The thickness of thr fabric too, so nice to hug on long bus rides. Lol!





sunshinesash said:


> Me too!!



It's a shame they discontinued it. I'm not saying that I don't like the Neo but they could have kept the Planetes instead of having a Neo long-handled tote, IMHO


----------



## katy hufham

Using my large tote with eiffel tower on it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> It's a shame they discontinued it. I'm not saying that I don't like the Neo but they could have kept the Planetes instead of having a Neo long-handled tote, IMHO


As much as I like the Neo line, I do prefer the Planetes LLH tote in terms of fabric and strap.


----------



## SmokieDragon

With Small Mahogany Cody Cuir earlier this week at the Paris Premier event in my country:



With Indigo SSH today:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> With Small Mahogany Cody Cuir earlier this week



The Cody Cuir is outstanding! [emoji170] the mini too. The small Neo had effectively replaced my mini. [emoji16]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> The Cody Cuir is outstanding! [emoji170] the mini too. The small Neo had effectively replaced my mini. [emoji16]



Thanks so much!  Great that the Small Neo is working out well for you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Great that the Small Neo is working out well for you



Yup! I'm way more than happy. [emoji1]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LLH Planetes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Expandable travel tote. Love its huge capacity!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Expandable travel tote. Love its huge capacity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522764



Looking good! How's the strap length when the bag is not expanded?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking good! How's the strap length when the bag is not expanded?


The strap length is perfect for me. It came with the adjustable buckle right at one end and I used it just as it is. The bag hit my waist, which is the perfect drop.


----------



## Hersetta427

My new custom size 2 LP with long handles. I love it more than I even thought I would.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hersetta427 said:


> My new custom size 2 LP with long handles. I love it more than I even thought I would



Very pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

With my small Neo. Happy to report that this bag is wonderful to use as a crossbody or on the shoulder. Very practical as a travel bag too.


----------



## Phiomega

LP marinier came out to play.... it looks so right with the papaya juice, coconut, the beach, and even the sunblock keychain!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> LP marinier came out to play.



That sunblock keychain is so apt for a beach holiday. Perfect LC tote for Bali. 
Enjoy your vacay!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Back Mini Crossbody Cuir and Black SLH on holiday with me


----------



## SofiaC

Missy Clay Cuir M w me at work


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Back Mini Crossbody Cuir and Black SLH on holiday with me



Awesome travel duo. Enjoy your vacay!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> That sunblock keychain is so apt for a beach holiday. Perfect LC tote for Bali.
> Enjoy your vacay!



Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> Back Mini Crossbody Cuir and Black SLH on holiday with me



Classy travel! [emoji106]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Black SLH at the beach


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Black SLH at the beach
> 
> View attachment 3530662



Wow great view!


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Black SLH at the beach
> 
> View attachment 3530662



Have a nice holiday!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awesome travel duo. Enjoy your vacay!





Phiomega said:


> Classy travel! [emoji106]





Cosmopolitan said:


> Wow great view!





Ludmilla said:


> Have a nice holiday!



Thanks for all your kind words, ladies! I had an awesome holiday! It was raining when I got back today and the SLH did an awesome job protecting the Mini Cuir


----------



## msd_bags

I didn't realize I was matchy matchy, but I went ahead with the outfit anyway. With my Blue small/medium tote,


----------



## dollface26

Gunmetal backpack with loads of poms and a twilly-esque scarf around the top handle - I wear this bag every day!


----------



## Yuki85

I am prepared for tomorrow - Monday and wet weather maybe [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30] with my beloved Lepliage!!!


----------



## beesaunt

Turquoise Cuir [emoji173]️ Just got it back from the local cobbler. Second place I've taken it for a re-coloring - they did an awesome job! This lovely will keep me distracted while I wait for my Anya Hindmarch Thanksgiving sale bag...


----------



## EGBDF

beesaunt said:


> Turquoise Cuir [emoji173]️ Just got it back from the local cobbler. Second place I've taken it for a re-coloring - they did an awesome job! This lovely will keep me distracted while I wait for my Anya Hindmarch Thanksgiving sale bag...
> 
> View attachment 3533441


It does look gorgeous!


----------



## boscobaby

My small Ms. Neo Navy


----------



## SmokieDragon

Nordies Cuir Tote in Black


----------



## Toni Mansur

I love my Au Sultan. So soft









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## SmokieDragon

My 2.0 Bucket Bag in Blue and Navy. The leather is just so soft and the blue is such a rich deep hue!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> My 2.0 Bucket Bag in Blue and Navy. The leather is just so soft and the blue is such a rich deep hue!
> 
> View attachment 3544543



Beautiful!


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> My 2.0 Bucket Bag in Blue and Navy. The leather is just so soft and the blue is such a rich deep hue!
> 
> View attachment 3544543


I love blues and is this is just gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Black SLH at the beach]



Awww.... You are making me crave for a black SLH. [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Beautiful!





EGBDF said:


> I love blues and is this is just gorgeous!



Thanks so much, ladies! It truly is a lovely shade of blue and I think the picture on the LC website does not do this colour justice.




frenziedhandbag said:


> Awww.... You are making me crave for a black SLH. [emoji7]



A black SLH is a must! It was the first SLH that truly caught my eye and made me crazy with trying to figure out where such a bag came from (during my "Dark Ages" before I discovered LC!)


----------



## Amazona

On the rails once more, with my trusty LP MSH Myrtille. Just got a new job which means I can actually carry my nicer bags to work every day! Can't wait to dig out my LC leather bags..!


----------



## Ludmilla

Amazona said:


> On the rails once more, with my trusty LP MSH Myrtille. Just got a new job which means I can actually carry my nicer bags to work every day! Can't wait to dig out my LC leather bags..!



Congrats on getting a new job! [emoji4]


----------



## Amazona

Ludmilla said:


> Congrats on getting a new job! [emoji4]


Thank you!Finally getting around to doing the things I always wanted to.


----------



## EGBDF

Amazona said:


> On the rails once more, with my trusty LP MSH Myrtille. Just got a new job which means I can actually carry my nicer bags to work every day! Can't wait to dig out my LC leather bags..!


Congratulations!


----------



## Amazona

EGBDF said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## MahoganyQT

This beauty has been perfect for the rainy weather we've been having. I almost slapped a lady's hand for pawing it while asking what type of bag it was. At least she said it was very nice...lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> A black SLH is a must! It was the first SLH that truly caught my eye



I will like the new size for SLH and also need to ensure it stays put on my shoulder too.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Indigo SSH


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Indigo SSH



Cutest bag ever. [emoji175] [emoji170] [emoji175]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cutest bag ever. [emoji175] [emoji170] [emoji175]



Thanks!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Finally brought this bag out. I love looking at it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Christmas shopping with my Cuir.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> Christmas shopping with my Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 3552023



Is this Amethyst?


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Is this Amethyst?



No, it's navy.


----------



## msd_bags

Just got this yesterday! And, can someone educate me please. I thought this is still under Veau Foulonne, but the Selfridges tag says Le Foulonne? Also, has this been discontinued? Btw, I'm happy to get this MIF! This is full to the brim today, makes it look even more compact.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

msd_bags said:


> Just got this yesterday! And, can someone educate me please. I thought this is still under Veau Foulonne, but the Selfridges tag says Le Foulonne? Also, has this been discontinued? Btw, I'm happy to get this MIF! This is full to the brim today, makes it look even more compact.
> View attachment 3554026



Congrats on your beautiful bag! It's perfect. I love Foulonne leather. 

Longchamp did discontinue this style but I see its available as a "Bloomingdales Exclusive" in addition to Selfridges.


----------



## msd_bags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your beautiful bag! It's perfect. I love Foulonne leather.
> 
> Longchamp did discontinue this style but I see its available as a "Bloomingdales Exclusive" in addition to Selfridges.



Thanks! I couldn't bite the full price at Bloomies before. And during the sale only the brown was available. So I found a way to buy from Selfridges. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556653



Great pic! Merry Christmas.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Great pic! Merry Christmas.


Wishing you lots of yummy food, laughter, warm hugs and joyous times with your loved ones! [emoji8]


----------



## msd_bags

For our Christmas lunch, this came with me.



Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

msd_bags said:


> For our Christmas lunch, this came with me.
> View attachment 3556737
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays!



Pretty holiday choice!


----------



## irs06

Wearing my longchamp 2.0


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556653



Neo looking good!


----------



## SmokieDragon

msd_bags said:


> For our Christmas lunch, this came with me.
> View attachment 3556737
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays!



Merry Christmas! How cute that your Cuir is posing on a mini ladder


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Mini Christmas reveal post!
Longchamp bags feel very sturdy…




And here she is! It was a very kind Christmas present from my parents' trip to Paris [emoji4]


And here I am in Christmas pajamas with the lovely pink Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody! Pink overload!


Happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## EGBDF

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Mini Christmas reveal post!
> Longchamp bags feel very sturdy…
> View attachment 3556907
> 
> View attachment 3556910
> 
> And here she is! It was a very kind Christmas present from my parents' trip to Paris [emoji4]
> View attachment 3556911
> 
> And here I am in Christmas pajamas with the lovely pink Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody! Pink overload!
> View attachment 3556912
> 
> Happy holidays, everyone!


I love this little bag and the color looks like it's perfect for you! Enjoy!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Mini Christmas reveal post!
> Longchamp bags feel very sturdy…
> View attachment 3556907
> 
> View attachment 3556910
> 
> And here she is! It was a very kind Christmas present from my parents' trip to Paris [emoji4]
> View attachment 3556911
> 
> And here I am in Christmas pajamas with the lovely pink Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody! Pink overload!
> View attachment 3556912
> 
> Happy holidays, everyone!



Congrats and Merry Christmas!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Neo looking good!


Thank you! Can't seem to change out of it. [emoji7]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats and Merry Christmas!





EGBDF said:


> I love this little bag and the color looks like it's perfect for you! Enjoy!



Thank you both [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

2.0 Crossbody Toile. Same dimensions as the Mini Cuir Crossbody (22 by 14 by 7 cm). Managed to snag this at 50 percent off at the sale in the boutique in my home country


----------



## msd_bags

At a big and cramped grocery store the day after Christmas:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> 2.0 Crossbody Toile. Same dimensions as the Mini Cuir Crossbody (22 by 14 by 7 cm). Managed to snag this at 50 percent off at the sale in the boutique in my home country
> 
> View attachment 3557315



Cute! I had my eye on this line too. Congrats on your sale score!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Cute! I had my eye on this line too. Congrats on your sale score!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Medium Blue Cuir to start off the first working week of the year


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Ludmilla

My navy blue Cuir.


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Blue Cuir to start off the first working week of the year
> 
> View attachment 3564026





bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3564051





Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3564076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My navy blue Cuir.


I am loving these blue bags ladies!!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3564051



Love the bag and the charm! Is the charm LC or something else?


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Blue Cuir to start off the first working week of the year
> 
> View attachment 3564026



Love the gorgeous bag and the adorable pup charm!


----------



## bakeacookie

LuvAllBags said:


> Love the bag and the charm! Is the charm LC or something else?



The charm is from Coach. [emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> I am loving these blue bags ladies!!!!





LuvAllBags said:


> Love the gorgeous bag and the adorable pup charm!



Thanks so much for the Blue Cuir love!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Blue Cuir to start off the first working week of the year





Ludmilla said:


> My navy blue Cuir.



Loving all these blues ladies!


----------



## minoxa33

Longchamp Roseau Tortue


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving all these blues ladies!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Ludmilla

Yesterday on the train with navy Cuir and Le Pliage.


----------



## amethyst25

Ludmilla said:


> Yesterday on the train with navy Cuir and Le Pliage.
> View attachment 3566519
> 
> View attachment 3566520



Gorgeous! What color is your Le Pliage?


----------



## Ludmilla

amethyst25 said:


> Gorgeous! What color is your Le Pliage?


Thank you!
Admittedely, I have no idea. I bought that bag about 10 years ago when I did not care about colour or even bag names. It's a darker brown...


----------



## Ludmilla

My new LC on her maiden voyage.


----------



## pbnjam

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3567541
> 
> My new LC on her maiden voyage.


Beautiful bag! Love the picture.


----------



## jeep317

Still with my size 2! I can't seem to switch out of it.

(ok how do we add a pic? I used to copy the img link from Photobucket & paste but that no longer works)


----------



## jeep317

jeep317 said:


> Still with my size 2! I can't seem to switch out of it.
> 
> (ok how do we add a pic? I used to copy the img link from Photobucket & paste but that no longer works)
> View attachment 3568358


Hallelujah!


----------



## Ludmilla

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful bag! Love the picture.


Thank you!


----------



## Amazona

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Admittedely, I have no idea. I bought that bag about 10 years ago when I did not care about colour or even bag names. It's a darker brown...


Looks like it's Chocolate - the best, richest, most gorgeous brown LC ever made. They should bring it back!


----------



## Ludmilla

Amazona said:


> Looks like it's Chocolate - the best, richest, most gorgeous brown LC ever made. They should bring it back!


You are probably right about the colour. And I agree about bringing that colour back. The bag is so beaten up by now that I need to replace it - and I want a brown Pliage again.


----------



## jules 8

LuBagshop.com has Chocolate medium long halong handlege on clearance said:


> You are probably right about the colour. And I agree about bringing that colour back. The bag is so beaten up by now that I need to replace it - and I want a brown Pliage again.


Ludmilla, Bagshop.com has chocolate small/ medium longhandle lepliage on clearance if that helps


----------



## Esquared72

SLH in Red. Love this one...one of my two MIF nylon Le Pliages.


----------



## Ludmilla

jules 8 said:


> Ludmilla, Bagshop.com has chocolate small/ medium longhandle lepliage on clearance if that helps


Thank you, I'll take a look at them.


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3569646


So cute!


----------



## Ludmilla

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3569646


Awww. The little bear is too cute!


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> So cute!



Thanks! 



Ludmilla said:


> Awww. The little bear is too cute!



Thanks!


----------



## hitt

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3569646


THAT CHARM IS TOO FREAKING CUTE!


----------



## bakeacookie

hitt said:


> THAT CHARM IS TOO FREAKING CUTE!



Thank you! 


I've named him Admiral Bearington haha.


----------



## Amazona

Look what I found! A gorgeous Small Neo in Ruby, and for an amazing price as well - on sale at -40%! We've been inseparable ever since. Small is a great size, enough to hold all my daily necessities like continental wallet, mini tablet, small agenda, pouch for odds and ends and then some. Def worth the wait!


----------



## Ludmilla

Amazona said:


> Look what I found! A gorgeous Small Neo in Ruby, and for an amazing price as well - on sale at -40%! We've been inseparable ever since. Small is a great size, enough to hold all my daily necessities like continental wallet, mini tablet, small agenda, pouch for odds and ends and then some. Def worth the wait!
> View attachment 3572532


Lovely shade of red!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazona said:


> Look what I found! A gorgeous Small Neo in Ruby, and for an amazing price as well - on sale at -40%! We've been inseparable ever since. Small is a great size, enough to hold all my daily necessities like continental wallet, mini tablet, small agenda, pouch for odds and ends and then some. Def worth the wait!
> View attachment 3572532



Very pretty, congrats! The small Neo is my favorite and most-used.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Amazona said:


> Look what I found! A gorgeous Small Neo in Ruby, and for an amazing price as well - on sale at -40%! We've been inseparable ever since. Small is a great size, enough to hold all my daily necessities like continental wallet, mini tablet, small agenda, pouch for odds and ends and then some. Def worth the wait!
> View attachment 3572532



Wow! What a gorgeous color!


----------



## LVlover13

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3564051



That is the cutest bag charm ever!


----------



## Yuki85

At the work [emoji31]


----------



## Carrokol

This is my Longchamp Cuir in Large. Very comfy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3569646



oh, love the color, makes the design truly pop. The bear is beyond cute!


----------



## DayDreamer95

Hi to all! Greetings from Malaysia~

I've just received my two LC bags today, one a red neo medium size, and the other a small neo fantaisie backpack! Both are so awesome!

So excited to join the Longchamp family here


----------



## SmokieDragon

DayDreamer95 said:


> Hi to all! Greetings from Malaysia~
> 
> I've just received my two LC bags today, one a red neo medium size, and the other a small neo fantaisie backpack! Both are so awesome!
> 
> So excited to join the Longchamp family here



Hello from a fellow Malaysian here! Great choices


----------



## SmokieDragon

Medium Black Neo


----------



## Carrokol

As I do find the Cuir leatherstrap might be a bit uncomfy as I tend to put heavy things in my Cuir bag I wonder what kind of more comfortable straps there are out there to replace. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Carrokol said:


> As I do find the Cuir leatherstrap might be a bit uncomfy as I tend to put heavy things in my Cuir bag I wonder what kind of more comfortable straps there are out there to replace. Does anyone have any suggestions?



Not easy to find an alternative strap as the Cuir eyelet is quite deep and most hooks can't fit it. Have you tried using a Neo strap? It's wider and I find it more comfy on my Cuir.

Or alternatively, you can try http://www.mautto.com/. I've never bought anything from them but I found out about them through this forum


----------



## JuicyFruit839

navy Short handle!


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Phiomega

Feeling like LC today, so I took out my elegant workhorse -- the reversible Roseau in camel, with red cosmetic pouch and another 'pouch for random things' from a local brand called Dowa...


----------



## SmokieDragon

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3583549



Love your Mickey hangtag! I have the Ponderous Mickey luggage tag on my Roseau this week


----------



## bakeacookie

SmokieDragon said:


> Love your Mickey hangtag! I have the Ponderous Mickey luggage tag on my Roseau this week



Thank you! 

Share some pics if you can!


----------



## SmokieDragon

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Share some pics if you can!



Here's my Mickey luggage tag on my Roseau Heritage in Ebony 




Am also with my Honore 404 scarf today:


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my Mickey luggage tag on my Roseau Heritage in Ebony
> 
> View attachment 3584808
> 
> 
> Am also with my Honore 404 scarf today:
> 
> View attachment 3584809



You look super


----------



## paula3boys

Pinky is with me today


----------



## Ann_Margaret

paula3boys said:


> Pinky is with me today
> View attachment 3585614


 The colour is very pretty, congrats on the new bag


----------



## paula3boys

Ann_Margaret said:


> The colour is very pretty, congrats on the new bag


Thank you. I like this color, but it is definitely prone to color transfer so I am careful!


----------



## Stansy

Longchamp Le Pliage MLH with Ferragamo silk scarf - a perfect match!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Stansy said:


> View attachment 3585948
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage MLH with Ferragamo silk scarf - a perfect match!


Pretty, what colour is it?


----------



## pukasonqo

longchamp neo


----------



## Stansy

Ann_Margaret said:


> Pretty, what colour is it?


Thank you! I don´t know the exact name, it is the F/W 16 collection.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Stansy said:


> Thank you! I don´t know the exact name, it is the F/W 16 collection.


It's just called pink, I think. I have it too, I think it's a pretty shade of pink


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> You look super



Thanks so much!


----------



## minoxa33

Le Pliage Nylon Medium


----------



## jules 8

minis xa33 said:


> Le Pliage Nylon Medium
> 
> View attachment 3586924


What color is this? Is it garnet? Thank you


----------



## bakeacookie

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my Mickey luggage tag on my Roseau Heritage in Ebony
> 
> View attachment 3584808
> 
> 
> Am also with my Honore 404 scarf today:
> 
> View attachment 3584809



Oh it's a great match!!



paula3boys said:


> Pinky is with me today
> View attachment 3585614


Love this combo!



Stansy said:


> View attachment 3585948
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage MLH with Ferragamo silk scarf - a perfect match!


Perfect match!


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## SmokieDragon

bakeacookie said:


> Oh it's a great match!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3587233



Aaaah! The elegant Navy Neo looking great!


----------



## bakeacookie

SmokieDragon said:


> Aaaah! The elegant Navy Neo looking great!



Thank you!


----------



## minoxa33

jules 8 said:


> What color is this? Is it garnet? Thank you



I am sorry, I do not know...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3587233


Love Navy's vibrancy.


----------



## minoxa33

minoxa33 said:


> Le Pliage Nylon Medium
> 
> View attachment 3586924



And another one today! Bright bag on a winter day...


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Chinese New Year LCs - the Cody earlier today when it was hot and sunny and Foulonne Crossbody with Year of the Rooster key ring for dinner as it was rainy and needed a slim bag too:





Plus my Birdcage pouch to keep ang pows for giving away:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Chinese New Year LCs



Lovely choices for CNY. The cody is so apt with its maroon color. How are you liking the Foulonne Crossbody? Do you find it rather flat? That birdcage pouch is precious, makes me smile each time I see it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely choices for CNY. The cody is so apt with its maroon color. How are you liking the Foulonne Crossbody? Do you find it rather flat? That birdcage pouch is precious, makes me smile each time I see it.



The Foulonne crossbody seems smaller than I expected. The width is supposed to be 27cm but my Birdcage, which is 22-23 cm wide with the side metal attachment, can barely fit in width-wise. Easier to just put it in vertically. I measured the Foulonne across the top and it's only 25 cm wide, not 27 cm per Harrods website (when I bought it; LC items seem to have disappeared from Harrods since) and LC website. Just a little surprised with the smaller dimensions.

Nonetheless, this flat bag is really handy when seated in really tight CNY dinner situations - no problems adjusting the strap when necessary for emergency crossbody use at a crowded round table seating 15 people, LOL! Today when I wore it out to lunch with my hubby, I realised how much it suits me (its flat body just sits so flat against me) and am glad I have it in spite of the smaller-than-expected dimensions. Another keeper and that adjustable strap sure helps


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Another keeper and that adjustable strap sure helps [emoji3]



Glad it is a keeper despite its flat size. I can fully relate with 15 pax per table. We just went through that this afternoon.[emoji16]


----------



## SmokieDragon

With Mahogany Cody Cuir, Pinky Strap and Year of the Rooster key ring today


----------



## SmokieDragon

minoxa33 said:


> I am sorry, I do not know...



Looks like fig of AW15


----------



## HiEndGirl

My new LC Neo dresses up


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Ludmilla

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3590261


The charm! So cute.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Mini Cuir Crossbody in Black


----------



## Stansy

DH got me this LPC medium size while he was bored at the airport waiting for his flight home 
I attached the strap of my LPC wallet to the zipper pull for some color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Mini Cuir Crossbody in Black



That Rooster keychain looks like it is bound for a lot of adventures with you this year. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> DH got me this LPC medium size while he was bored at the airport waiting for his flight home



Sweet DH! Let's hope for more boredom in future for DH (in a good way, of course), more bag additions hopefully. [emoji5]


----------



## Jellybee

Neo Ruby ❤❤❤


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sweet DH! Let's hope for more boredom in future for DH (in a good way, of course), more bag additions hopefully.


He likes Longchamp (has a briefcase), so


Jellybee said:


> Neo Ruby ❤❤❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590947


love the keychain and the bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stansy said:


> View attachment 3590834
> 
> 
> DH got me this LPC medium size while he was bored at the airport waiting for his flight home
> I attached the strap of my LPC wallet to the zipper pull for some color.



Lovely! What colour is your new LPC? It looks like it has some contrasting stitching on it or is that the lighting?


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> That Rooster keychain looks like it is bound for a lot of adventures with you this year. [emoji7]



Haha! It's just so pretty and vibrant. All my other keychains look so bland compared to it


----------



## Stansy

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely! What colour is your new LPC? It looks like it has some contrasting stitching on it or is that the lighting?


I believe it is fw16 mokka from the recent sale


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stansy said:


> I believe it is fw16 mokka from the recent sale



Oic! Thanks! I have old mocha from ss 2015


----------



## Amazona

Jellybee said:


> Neo Ruby ❤❤❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590947


Bag twins! Just got the same bag a few weeks ago


----------



## Jellybee

Amazona said:


> Bag twins! Just got the same bag a few weeks ago


*SMILE*


----------



## minoxa33

LP Nylon Shopping S


----------



## Phiomega

Am on 'red fever'! Maybe it is the fire rooster year effect.... not a bag but two red Foulonne SLG, my old card case and brand new small pouch. This little pouch easily holds my discount cards, earphone, keys and some headbands... very useful!


----------



## juls12

I just got this and packed it to use it tomorrow. SSH in peony.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Am on 'red fever'!



Very cute SLGs. I admit to being biased as the Foulonne is my favourite line. I have good reason though, it wears brilliantly. Congrats on your new-in.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

juls12 said:


> I just got this and packed it to use it tomorrow. SSH in peony



This is the new size, I believe? Looks to be such a handy size. Peony is such a sweet color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Back to trusty small Neo for groceries shopping.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Back to trusty small Neo for groceries shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593570



The Black Neo is such a great staple bag


----------



## SmokieDragon

juls12 said:


> I just got this and packed it to use it tomorrow. SSH in peony.
> 
> View attachment 3593108
> View attachment 3593109



I like how carefully it's resting on a tissue paper! It's a pretty pink


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> The Black Neo is such a great staple bag


I agree wholeheartedly. When all else fails, small black neo to the rescue, every single time. I am glad I tried the smallest size for an everyday bag.


----------



## FancyPants77

frenziedhandbag said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. When all else fails, small black neo to the rescue, every single time. I am glad I tried the smallest size for an everyday bag.



The smallest size is the perfect everyday bag, I completely agree


----------



## Phiomega

Today is a Miao day!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very cute SLGs. I admit to being biased as the Foulonne is my favourite line. I have good reason though, it wears brilliantly. Congrats on your new-in.



Foulonne indeed wears brilliantly --- I love my card case so much, this decided to get a second foulonne piece. And the leather feels good when you hold it too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Foulonne indeed wears brilliantly --- I love my card case so much, this decided to get a second foulonne piece.



I love mine too. I am actively looking for a third Foulonne item to add. I also have the Passport cover in black and it is so nice to always have it with me on my travels.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Today is a Miao day!



Hello cutie! 'paw' - five! [emoji75]


----------



## Ludmilla

My Foulonne.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hello cutie! 'paw' - five! [emoji75]



Paw five! [emoji74]


----------



## Phiomega

Ludmilla said:


> My Foulonne.



Temptation! Looking good and I have a soft spot for camel...


----------



## Ludmilla

My Foulonne.
View attachment 3594766



Phiomega said:


> Temptation! Looking good and I have a soft spot for camel...



Thank you. Got her only a month ago. Love her and I do have a soft spot for camel, too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> My Foulonne



Warm cosy shade. [emoji7] the perfect neutral. [emoji106]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3594657
> 
> Today is a Miao day!



Amazing bag and lovely photo! I so wish I got this bag when it was released! 



Ludmilla said:


> My Foulonne.
> View attachment 3594766



So lovely! Another bag I wish I could get my hands on!


----------



## LVlover13

juls12 said:


> I just got this and packed it to use it tomorrow. SSH in peony.
> 
> View attachment 3593108
> View attachment 3593109



Cute! [emoji7]


----------



## Jellybee

Today is LC Navy day ❤


----------



## SmokieDragon

With my Mint Losange today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> With my Mint Losange today



[emoji7] Mint Losange, it is so nice to see you again. You are looking really lovely by the way. [emoji6]  Enjoy your day out.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji7] Mint Losange, it is so nice to see you again. You are looking really lovely by the way. [emoji6]  Enjoy your day out.



Mint Losange thanks you for your kind thoughts and well wishes


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying these 2 LCs today. Weather is yucky and I had to carry an extra bag to protect some things I need to return.


----------



## Jellybee

Still crazy with my navy baby


----------



## Mariapia

My Khaki Le Pliage


----------



## Aliluvlv

Jellybee said:


> Still crazy with my navy baby [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Beautiful!  I'd this the new navy? It looks darker than other navy colors I've seen.


----------



## handbagjunkie00

msd_bags said:


> Just got this yesterday! And, can someone educate me please. I thought this is still under Veau Foulonne, but the Selfridges tag says Le Foulonne? Also, has this been discontinued? Btw, I'm happy to get this MIF! This is full to the brim today, makes it look even more compact.
> View attachment 3554026



Beautiful!  Are you located in the US?  How were you able to purchase this from Selfridges?


----------



## msd_bags

handbagjunkie00 said:


> Beautiful!  Are you located in the US?  How were you able to purchase this from Selfridges?


Hi! I'm from Asia.  I was lucky to have a friend of a friend/coworker residing in UK.  I just casually/jokingly asked in the office one day if anyone knew of anyone in the UK.  Presto! And good thing, a friend of the friend of the friend was coming here for a vacation.  Hahaha, our culture allows us to ask this kind of a favor, but probably once only.  I'm not sure I can ask again (even if there are more goodies there in Selfridges)!!  Already too much of a favor.


----------



## Jellybee

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful!  I'd this the new navy? It looks darker than other navy colors I've seen.


Got it last January  Guess its the new navy


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Using deep red today


----------



## SmokieDragon

Medium Mocha Cuir with Misty Strap. These new straps enable me to do something I never thought I could do with the Cuir - wear it comfortably crossbody without discomfort from the strap! I've also come up with a way to pile the strap on top of the bag so it doesn't make unnecessary contact with surfaces and become dirty, lol! I've sprayed the strap with Apple Garde but can't help being careful haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Mocha Cuir with Misty Strap]



Misty strap looks great with mocha! Thank you for helping me visualise how it will look. [emoji5] [emoji106]


----------



## handbagjunkie00

msd_bags said:


> Hi! I'm from Asia.  I was lucky to have a friend of a friend/coworker residing in UK.  I just casually/jokingly asked in the office one day if anyone knew of anyone in the UK.  Presto! And good thing, a friend of the friend of the friend was coming here for a vacation.  Hahaha, our culture allows us to ask this kind of a favor, but probably once only.  I'm not sure I can ask again (even if there are more goodies there in Selfridges)!!  Already too much of a favor.



How wonderful that you had your friend purchase it for you in the UK.  Such a nice savings!!


----------



## seton

When you're pouch match the water


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> When you're pouch match the water



What a coincidence!


----------



## luxluna

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Mocha Cuir with Misty Strap. These new straps enable me to do something I never thought I could do with the Cuir - wear it comfortably crossbody without discomfort from the strap! I've also come up with a way to pile the strap on top of the bag so it doesn't make unnecessary contact with surfaces and become dirty, lol! I've sprayed the strap with Apple Garde but can't help being careful haha
> 
> View attachment 3611321


Nice! I shortened both my Le Cuirs at the local cobbler.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bilberry LP backpack for a short getaway. The capacity is plain amazing.


----------



## Mariapia

My bilberry LP


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Jellybee said:


> Still crazy with my navy baby


It looks so rich.  Luv it!


----------



## DuchesseJustice

Haha I love being in  the same company of Longchamp addicts! I switch every now and then, but I'm currently using my Medium, Black Neo. At first, I thought it was too big for me and I almost regretted it, but I'm getting quite used to it! 

Anyone here ever turn a friend onto a Longchamp? One of my best friends works with another LC carrier, and came back and told me. Sooo, I ordered her the Bilberry LP! She's amazed she can fold it


----------



## MochaCake

Le pliage cuir navy crossbody. Somehow it's darker in the photo...


----------



## seton

Paprika fou wallet and pouch


----------



## MochaCake

Le pliage navy


----------



## Amazona

OMG guess what I did! Some of you might remember my black Roseau which I got a few years back and have been complaining about ever since because I just couldn't bring myself around to using the bag. Well...I got her out of the closet on Sunday evening and on Monday, off to work she went with me. And wow, did it hit me! This is love. I feel like I could sell all my other totes and just stick to this one for the rest of my life. I don't think I'll ever be able to forgive myself for not doing this 3 years ago, but finally I'm carrying the bag. And it seems like the perfect tote for work; roomy, extremely light, easily organized, plus it looks freakin' hot! No need to feel guilty anymore and no more buyer's remorse! 
I know you've seen this a hundred times, but this is one of my favorite pictures of the bag:


----------



## MochaCake

Amazona said:


> OMG guess what I did! Some of you might remember my black Roseau which I got a few years back and have been complaining about ever since because I just couldn't bring myself around to using the bag. Well...I got her out of the closet on Sunday evening and on Monday, off to work she went with me. And wow, did it hit me! This is love. I feel like I could sell all my other totes and just stick to this one for the rest of my life. I don't think I'll ever be able to forgive myself for not doing this 3 years ago, but finally I'm carrying the bag. And it seems like the perfect tote for work; roomy, easily organized, plus it looks freakin' hot! No need to feel guilty anymore and no more buyer's remorse!
> I know you've seen this a hundred times, but this is one of my favorite pictures of the bag:
> View attachment 3620377


Awwww.... am glad it worked out for you. What a happy ending!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MochaCake said:


> Le pliage cuir navy crossbody. Somehow it's darker in the photo...



Adore this nifty bag. You have just reminded me that I ought to get mine out. [emoji5]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazona said:


> OMG guess what I did.



Yay! Glad it all worked out for you. [emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

Amazona said:


> OMG guess what I did! Some of you might remember my black Roseau which I got a few years back and have been complaining about ever since because I just couldn't bring myself around to using the bag. Well...I got her out of the closet on Sunday evening and on Monday, off to work she went with me. And wow, did it hit me! This is love. I feel like I could sell all my other totes and just stick to this one for the rest of my life. I don't think I'll ever be able to forgive myself for not doing this 3 years ago, but finally I'm carrying the bag. And it seems like the perfect tote for work; roomy, extremely light, easily organized, plus it looks freakin' hot! No need to feel guilty anymore and no more buyer's remorse!
> I know you've seen this a hundred times, but this is one of my favorite pictures of the bag:
> View attachment 3620377


I am glad that you did not move her on. This is such a beauty!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Foulonne hobo in black (larger discontinued size) and Sakura key ring


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Packed and ready to go!


----------



## Lizzys

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 3621005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Packed and ready to go!


It looks great!  I ordered one after you were so kind to answer my questions and it came in earlier this week.  I love it!  I appreciate all you help you gave me in deciding to purchase this bag.  I promised you I would post photos and I will when I finally get a chance to use it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Foulonne hobo in black (larger discontinued size) and Sakura key ring



It looks so smooshy! I like how the key ring contrasts nicely against it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Foulonne hobo in black (larger discontinued size) and Sakura key ring





FrenchBulldog said:


> Packed and ready to go!



Two bags I am considering side by side. Ladies, you are not making it easy for me. [emoji28]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks so smooshy! I like how the key ring contrasts nicely against it.



Thanks so much! It's a hard decision to make between the 2 bags


----------



## Ann_Margaret

My bags for yesterday (beige), and today (navy)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> My bags for yesterday (beige), and today (navy)



Yay to bag rotation! [emoji106]


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay to bag rotation! [emoji106]


I do rotate my bags A Lot.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> I do rotate my bags A Lot. [emoji3]


Which is wonderful, ensures usage of each bag and 'a bag a day' makes a lady happy too.


----------



## msd_bags

My Le Foulonne tote accompanied me to our family house in the province.


----------



## littleblackbag

Not today, as haven't been out, but have been using my lovely new Le Foulonne backpack nearly all week. Loving this bag!


----------



## FancyPants77

msd_bags said:


> My Le Foulonne tote accompanied me to our family house in the province.
> View attachment 3623021



Gorgeous!! I was debating between this bag in cognac color or the LV neverfull for a mommy bag, and Bloomingdales was out of the cognac so my husband got me the neverfull. I have the large and small black neo longchamps though (better for mommy use anyways) so I can imagine how lovely your leather longchamp is . It certainly is beautiful!


----------



## msd_bags

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous!! I was debating between this bag in cognac color or the LV neverfull for a mommy bag, and Bloomingdales was out of the cognac so my husband got me the neverfull. I have the large and small black neo longchamps though (better for mommy use anyways) so I can imagine how lovely your leather longchamp is . It certainly is beautiful!



Thanks FancyPants! Although I must say that this is not a big bag, might be small as a mommy bag. I hope LC brings this bag back!


----------



## FancyPants77

msd_bags said:


> Thanks FancyPants! Although I must say that this is not a big bag, might be small as a mommy bag. I hope LC brings this bag back!



Yeah, I noticed the measurements and wondered if it would be a good mom bag- thanks for your input . They do have the black in stock, so I thought it through and at the last minute knew I needed to go with the LV neverfull mm for what I'll be using it for. My small longchamp will be my diaper bag for under the stroller. I am wondering if the cognac will come back in stock though. If so, I'll be buying it and probably just use it as a daily purse because I love the color . If you don't mind me asking, how does longchamp leather wear? I have LV empreinte and Chanel caviar bags but never had a leather longchamp. Are they prone to scuffing/wearing on the corners? Does the leather vein? Any other issues with LC leather? Thanks for your reply


----------



## msd_bags

FancyPants77 said:


> Yeah, I noticed the measurements and wondered if it would be a good mom bag- thanks for your input . They do have the black in stock, so I thought it through and at the last minute knew I needed to go with the LV neverfull mm for what I'll be using it for. My small longchamp will be my diaper bag for under the stroller. I am wondering if the cognac will come back in stock though. If so, I'll be buying it and probably just use it as a daily purse because I love the color . If you don't mind me asking, how does longchamp leather wear? I have LV empreinte and Chanel caviar bags but never had a leather longchamp. Are they prone to scuffing/wearing on the corners? Does the leather vein? Any other issues with LC leather? Thanks for your reply


I've had this bag only since December so I don't have much input on wear at this time.  I rotate with a lot of other bags too.  Maybe some other ladies can chime in? But I can say that this Le Foulonne leather feels sturdy and will not scuff/scratch easily.  I have another of LC's leather line - Cuir.  That one feels more delicate as it is so soft.  But then again, I think mine are still in excellent condition despite the use.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> Are they prone to scuffing/wearing on the corners? Does the leather vein? Any other issues with LC leather? Thanks for your reply



I do not have this bag but I can share my experience in terms of leather quality. In terms of size, another member had shared that this bag is equivalent to that of a medium long handle le pliage. I note that you have two neos and if I were to make a comparison, it is close to the capacity of the small Neo but perhaps just a teeny weeny bit lesser. As a personal bag (sans baby stuff), I think it makes for a wonderful size and carries all you need. I recall you are a light packer. [emoji4] 

This leather range is Foulonne and is really sturdy in terms of how it wears. I had mine subject to rain (not intentional but it happens) and all I need to do is just wipe it clean. The leather is thick and supple but amazingly light. Capacity wise, I do not know how Longchamp does it but you can have tons of things within and the bag will still look good. No bulges absolutely. I also have another card case in Vermillion (a red) for some years and it looks as good as the day I got it. I use it everyday and yes, I always have it in a purse organiser but sometimes it 'jingles' with othsr SLGs if I use the Twice and there is no scuffing or wear nor stains. It holds up really well. I do not see any veining either. I really wanted to come up with issues for you but cannot think of any. You cannot go wrong with a Foulonne handbag. I am considering this handbag too, versus another Foulonne hobo.

The cognac is available via Bloomies. Happy Shopping!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ryID=1003784#fn=ppp=&spp=28&sp=1&rid=80|BOOST SAVED SET%26spc%3D117%26rsid%3Dundefined%26cm_kws%3Dlongchamp%20 %26pn%3D1|2|28|117


----------



## FancyPants77

frenziedhandbag said:


> I do not have this bag but I can share my experience in terms of leather quality. In terms of size, another member had shared that this bag is equivalent to that of a medium long handle le pliage. I note that you have two neos and if I were to make a comparison, it is close to the capacity of the small Neo but perhaps just a teeny weeny bit lesser. As a personal bag (sans baby stuff), I think it makes for a wonderful size and carries all you need. I recall you are a light packer. [emoji4]
> 
> This leather range is Foulonne and is really sturdy in terms of how it wears. I had mine subject to rain (not intentional but it happens) and all I need to do is just wipe it clean. The leather is thick and supple but amazingly light. Capacity wise, I do not know how Longchamp does it but you can have tons of things within and the bag will still look good. No bulges absolutely. I also have another card case in Vermillion (a red) for some years and it looks as good as the day I got it. I use it everyday and yes, I always have it in a purse organiser but sometimes it 'jingles' with othsr SLGs if I use the Twice and there is no scuffing or wear nor stains. It holds up really well. I do not see any veining either. I really wanted to come up with issues for you but cannot think of any. You cannot go wrong with a Foulonne handbag. I am considering this handbag too, versus another Foulonne hobo.
> 
> The cognac is available via Bloomies. Happy Shopping!
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ryID=1003784#fn=ppp=&spp=28&sp=1&rid=80|BOOST SAVED SET%26spc%3D117%26rsid%3Dundefined%26cm_kws%3Dlongchamp%20 %26pn%3D1|2|28|117



Hello dear TPF friend , thank you so much for the detailed info! I tried to purchase it via Bloomingdales as it shows it's in stock and can be added to the cart but upon checkout it said it's sold out. Only black is available. I'm wondering if the cognac will come back in stock, as you know my love for browns/neutrals (Terre speedys and such). I wouldn't mind a black though. I just really want the cognac. Fingers crossed I'll find one. In all honesty, I'd probably buy both at the same time haha


----------



## FancyPants77

msd_bags said:


> I've had this bag only since December so I don't have much input on wear at this time.  I rotate with a lot of other bags too.  Maybe some other ladies can chime in? But I can say that this Le Foulonne leather feels sturdy and will not scuff/scratch easily.  I have another of LC's leather line - Cuir.  That one feels more delicate as it is so soft.  But then again, I think mine are still in excellent condition despite the use.



Thank you so much for your insight, it's greatly appreciated . I'm on the hunt for the cognac


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> Hello dear TPF friend , thank you so much for the detailed info! I tried to purchase it via Bloomingdales as it shows it's in stock and can be added to the cart but upon checkout it said it's sold out. Only black is available. I'm wondering if the cognac will come back in stock, as you know my love for browns/neutrals (Terre speedys and such). I wouldn't mind a black though. I just really want the cognac. Fingers crossed I'll find one. In all honesty, I'd probably buy both at the same time haha


Oh dear, that is a pity. I was so happy to see it was in stock. Perhaps you can try to email Longchamp customer service or contact a boutique to check stock. Another alternative is the Longchamp outlet at Woodbury. Discontinued items are sometimes sent there. I understood from some ladies here that this style is discontinued so do grab the Cognac if you can find any. I found one at Selfridges for you. Last one in stock but you will need to find a way to get it delivered to you as the site does not deliver to US. I know how it feels, when it comes to colors, when we like a color that much, we just want it. Mine was in black and in the same style but in a mini. With a child, it is really hard to use a handheld bag and so, I rehomed it. The black is just as gorgeous. It is not the usual pitch dark black. I dare not say there is a sheen to it but it definitely does not look boring at all. Just elegant and very beautiful. 

http://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat...289-2001484-2619021/?previewAttribute=Cognac#


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> Hello dear TPF friend , thank you so much for the detailed info!



You are most welcome, my dear. You have been so helpful towards me as well all this while. [emoji8]


----------



## FancyPants77

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are most welcome, my dear. You have been so helpful towards me as well all this while. [emoji8]



You're not going to believe it- I found one in cognac within 100 miles of where I live and they're shipping it out to me! . It was the ONLY one available for store pickup (although I'm having it shipped) within 100 miles. Without you searching for me, I would've never gone on such an extensive search of my own tonight and I'm sure it would've been gone by the time I did search long and hard for it in the next few days. I'm over the moon about it. Thank you so much for your help. I can't wait to get it


----------



## msd_bags

FancyPants77 said:


> You're not going to believe it- I found one in cognac within 100 miles of where I live and they're shipping it out to me! . It was the ONLY one available for store pickup (although I'm having it shipped) within 100 miles. Without you searching for me, I would've never gone on such an extensive search of my own tonight and I'm sure it would've been gone by the time I did search long and hard for it in the next few days. I'm over the moon about it. Thank you so much for your help. I can't wait to get it


Hey, this is great to hear!!! Let us know how you like it.  Cognac/browns are colors that I have difficulty mixing into my wardrobe so for me it was a choice between black and vermilion.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I can't wait to get it



Hooray! I am so stoked that you found one! Please share it with us once you get it. I really hope it meets your expectations. Like msd, I cannot wear cognac bags due to my wardrobe colors but I absolutely adore the richness of this color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Small black Neo for the past few days. Necessary for the current dreary rainy weather.


----------



## FancyPants77

msd_bags said:


> Hey, this is great to hear!!! Let us know how you like it.  Cognac/browns are colors that I have difficulty mixing into my wardrobe so for me it was a choice between black and vermilion.



I'll definitely share how I like it . Yeah, I have always passed on browns like this myself. I wanted a tan chanel at first but knew for the price I needed to go with black (and also one in denim black) or else it would be too hard to match with my daily wardrobe. But I loooove browns like this and this is my first one. I wouldn't want to spend thousands on a brown like this, as it won't match my outfits every single day. So I'm thrilled to hear this is great leather and at a great price point! . I've yet to find an LV in taupe in a style I like, but I adore the color and hope they'll release a style bag I like in this color one day. But all my bags are dark brown, like a chocolate shade (LVs "Terre") or black- the majority are black, including two neo longchamps. I have yet to branch out into colors with luxury goods though because they're just not practical for me. My daily wardrobe is pretty much neutrals. I am thrilled to have found the last one within 100 miles of me. I can't wait to see the leather up close. I'm a light packer so I think this will work for me as a baby bag with a change of clothes, diapers, and a few other essentials. Besides that, I only carry my wallet, phone and keys for myself. So I think this is going to be a good fit in my collection


----------



## FancyPants77

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hooray! I am so stoked that you found one! Please share it with us once you get it. I really hope it meets your expectations. Like msd, I cannot wear cognac bags due to my wardrobe colors but I absolutely adore the richness of this color.



Thank you again . I only searched as long as I did today because you were kind enough to begin the search for me. I owe my bag glory to you- many thanks my friend. I fell in love with this bag the second I saw it and went with the neverfull mm instead when I couldn't order one directly through Bloomingdales website. I'll be keeping both haha, the neverfull for days I need to pack heavier and the longchamp for days I'll be going light as I currently do. The small neo works so perfectly for my daily needs currently so thanks for all the info on the sizes of the two- it really made me realize how much I wanted the cognac and how well it'll work for me size wise. And finally, I have a pop of color in my black and dark brown collection. This is going to be a great spring and summer piece .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> I have yet to branch out into colors with luxury goods though because they're just not practical for me. So I think this is going to be a good fit in my collection



I hear you with regards to colors. I adore colors but realised some colors just will not work with my wardrobe and style plus size plays an important factor too, when choosing colors for a bag. I think this Foulonne tote in this size is just nice, for a touch of that rich color and I can imagine it going well with the neutrals in your wardrobe.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> Thank you again . I only searched as long as I did today because you were kind enough to begin the search. finally, I have a pop of color in my black and dark brown collection.



My pleasure, dear. Bag lovers unite.[emoji175]  You have no idea how informative you have been in the other forums. Really helped me a great deal just reading from your experience. I am glad to assist, albeit in a very small way. Full credit goes to you for going out of the way and source for it the way you did. Agree that this bag will be a great summer bag too. The rich tone will look gorgeous with whites.


----------



## Ludmilla

After reading your discussions about the Foulonné I took mine out of her dustbag.


----------



## seton

littleblackbag said:


> Not today, as haven't been out, but have been using my lovely new Le Foulonne backpack nearly all week. Loving this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624345



You look smashing!



Ludmilla said:


> After reading your discussions about the Foulonné I took mine out of her dustbag.
> 
> View attachment 3624855



LOL. All these Fou 2619s makes me want to take out mine too!


----------



## littleblackbag

seton said:


> You look smashing!
> Thank you so Much *seton *XX
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. All these Fou 2619s makes me want to take out mine too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> After reading your discussions about the Foulonné I took mine out of her dustbag.



So beautiful. It looks happy to be out of her dustbag. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

seton said:


> You look smashing!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. All these Fou 2619s makes me want to take out mine too!


Yes, take her out! 


frenziedhandbag said:


> So beautiful. It looks happy to be out of her dustbag. [emoji4]


Thank you! Her big time will come as soon as I get rid of the winter coats.  Then it will be easier to wear her on the shoulder.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Her big time will come as soon as I get rid of the winter coats. [emoji14] Then it will be easier to wear her on the shoulder.



I hope Spring arrives soon for you and for me too, it had been raining so much. Really mood dampening.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> I hope Spring arrives soon for you and for me too, it had been raining so much. Really mood dampening.


We have the ugliest weather today...


----------



## seton

Yesterday was rainy so carried my slate 1899. With bilberry 2547 n Malabar 3700. 

SM green from last week.

Also bonus wildlife sighting.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Yesterday was rainy so carried my slate 1899. With bilberry 2547 n Malabar 3700.
> 
> SM green from last week.
> 
> Also bonus wildlife sighting.
> View attachment 3626961
> View attachment 3626962
> View attachment 3626963



Your SM looks great! Thanks for the bonus sighting - didn't realise there's a transparent LP Backpack!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Very blurry picture...but pink '16 today for lunch with my friend


----------



## Ann_Margaret

seton said:


> Yesterday was rainy so carried my slate 1899. With bilberry 2547 n Malabar 3700.
> 
> SM green from last week.
> 
> Also bonus wildlife sighting.]



The transparent backpack is so cool! 
Love all your bags Seton.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Wearing boy today to the gym


----------



## SmokieDragon

With my Heritage Crossbody which can fit my Quadri wallet, umbrella, sunglasses, tissues, sanitizer. Also in there but not captured in the picture are my lipstick, car keys, office access cards and office keys. Such a little wonder!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Such a little wonder!



This is amazing. It looks small but big in capacity. I especially love the fact that it fits an umbrella. So crucial for our fickle weather here.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is amazing. It looks small but big in capacity. I especially love the fact that it fits an umbrella. So crucial for our fickle weather here.



I'm truly impressed with this bag  My umbrella is more to protect me from the sun than the rain haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm truly impressed with this bag  My umbrella is more to protect me from the sun than the rain haha


Sun protection is equally important. I did not understand that in my teens but now I do. [emoji28]


----------



## msd_bags

From yesterday:


----------



## EGBDF

msd_bags said:


> From yesterday:
> View attachment 3629760


Great ensemble!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Yesterday was rainy so carried my slate 1899. With bilberry 2547 n Malabar 3700.
> 
> SM green from last week.
> 
> Also bonus wildlife sighting.
> View attachment 3626961
> View attachment 3626962
> View attachment 3626963


That transparent backpack is very cool! I've never been comfortable to use a transparent bag but I always admire them. Love the Coach charm on your LCxSM.


Ann_Margaret said:


> Very blurry picture...but pink '16 today for lunch with my friend


Very pretty pink! I can never wear pink but seem to gravitate towards them in bags. 


Ann_Margaret said:


> Wearing boy today to the gym


I use my LCs for gym too! 


msd_bags said:


> From yesterday:
> View attachment 3629760


Such a pretty blue! Makes me regret selling my small LP cuir.


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> With my Heritage Crossbody which can fit my Quadri wallet, umbrella, sunglasses, tissues, sanitizer. Also in there but not captured in the picture are my lipstick, car keys, office access cards and office keys. Such a little wonder!
> 
> View attachment 3628811
> View attachment 3628812


I just love the shape of this bag. It is a very classy style!


----------



## msd_bags

EGBDF said:


> Great ensemble!



Thanks!


----------



## cwool

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3594657
> 
> Today is a Miao day!



Adorable!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> From yesterday:



That is one gorgeous blue cuir and very pretty scarf too. [emoji7] [emoji170] [emoji7]


----------



## msd_bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> That is one gorgeous blue cuir and very pretty scarf too. [emoji7] [emoji170] [emoji7]



Thanks! The scarf is tpf's influence. [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> Thanks! The scarf is tpf's influence. [emoji6]


It is positive influence. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LLH Planetes in black.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> LLH Planetes in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630127


Looks like a painting. Cool!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Looks like a painting. Cool!


I was trying out "effects" in Picsart app. 

The real deal. [emoji16]


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was trying out "effects" in Picsart app.
> 
> The real deal. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3630194


I love playing with those little gadgets. 
The original is very pretty, too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I love playing with those little gadgets.
> The original is very pretty, too.


High 5. [emoji5] 
Thank you. [emoji253]


----------



## SmokieDragon

msd_bags said:


> From yesterday:
> View attachment 3629760



Lovely! Makes me want to use my Medium Blue Cuir right now! Is yours a Small or Medium?


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was trying out "effects" in Picsart app.



I do that too! I just love the effects


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> I just love the shape of this bag. It is a very classy style!



Thanks so much! Too bad they discontinued this bigger size! I guess now they have the Heritage Hobo, so that's why...


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was trying out "effects" in Picsart app.
> 
> The real deal. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3630194



Love your shoes!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I do that too! I just love the effects


So fun right? [emoji1]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Love your shoes!!!


Thank you. They are by ECCO and I highly recommend them. I am so tempted to buy another pair that is exactly similar but in nude. The leather quality is amazing. Excellent sole support and zero break in period. I wear this pair the most as it is so comfortable.


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. They are by ECCO and I highly recommend them. I am so tempted to buy another pair that is exactly similar but in nude. The leather quality is amazing. Excellent sole support and zero break in period. I wear this pair the most as it is so comfortable.



Ooh! I have a pair of Ecco tie sneakers and love them. I must check these out. Thanks!!


----------



## SMURTY

OOTD. Still love this LC platine


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. They are by ECCO and I highly recommend them. I am so tempted to buy another pair that is exactly similar but in nude. The leather quality is amazing. Excellent sole support and zero break in period. I wear this pair the most as it is so comfortable.


ECCO shoes are great. I have several pairs and I can only recommend them!


----------



## bakeacookie

My travel duo


----------



## Ludmilla

Navy Cuir and I had an appointment in the big city. And we did some shopping.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bakeacookie said:


> My travel duo
> 
> View attachment 3632300



Adore this combo!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ludmilla said:


> Navy Cuir and I had an appointment in the big city. And we did some shopping.
> View attachment 3632337



Ooh what did you get?


----------



## Ludmilla

LuvAllBags said:


> Ooh what did you get?


M size cuir in tan.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Ludmilla said:


> M size cuir in tan.
> View attachment 3632902


Beautiful and love your fox charm too! [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful and love your fox charm too! [emoji4]


Thank you!


----------



## Roseguard

My favorite - I have it in both sizes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> M size cuir in tan.



Woohoo! The best kind of haul!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

My bags yesterday (chocolate), today (cedar) and tomorrow (blue '16)


----------



## bakeacookie

The travel bag vs a keepall 45


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Carrying amethist


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> Carrying amethist [emoji2]


Glorious purple! One of my favorite LP colors.


----------



## MochaCake

frenziedhandbag said:


> Adore this nifty bag. You have just reminded me that I ought to get mine out. [emoji5]


Thank you.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Feeling lucky [emoji256] today...


----------



## Aliluvlv

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Feeling lucky [emoji256] today...
> 
> View attachment 3636234


Lol that's great! Happy St. Patty's Day everyone [emoji256]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Feeling lucky [emoji256] today...



This is such an adorable bag! Love this!


----------



## Ludmilla

Due to bad weather my Le Pliage.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Heritage Crossbody


----------



## Esquared72

Planetes today


----------



## SmokieDragon

eehlers said:


> Planetes today
> View attachment 3637582



Your Planetes, Nordies Cuir Tote and LM Cuir Tote are all looking great!


----------



## Esquared72

SmokieDragon said:


> Your Planetes, Nordies Cuir Tote and LM Cuir Tote are all looking great!



Lol...thanks! My Longchamp Trifecta [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mum's small mocha cuir became mine. She adores it but the flap cover annoyed her a little, plus she found herself often fishing for her wallet and stuff. She is sticking to her LC Neo Messenger in Navy instead.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mum's small mocha cuir became mine. She adores it but the flap cover annoyed her a little, plus she found herself often fishing for her wallet and stuff. She is sticking to her LC Neo Messenger in Navy instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638678



Looking good! We are Mocha cousins since I have the Medium


----------



## bakeacookie

Ann_Margaret said:


> Carrying amethist



Love this vibrant color!



SmokieDragon said:


> Heritage Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 3637525



I love this too! Is it really practical and carries a lot?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking good! We are Mocha cousins since I have the Medium


I have been using it for this week and so far its awesome. I really like its dark rich tone. Goes with anything. 



bakeacookie said:


> I love this too! Is it really practical and carries a lot?



I owned mine very briefly but yes, its practical and I can pack quite a fair bit. 

Joint reveal and review with SD here. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/935278/


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have been using it for this week and so far its awesome. I really like its dark rich tone. Goes with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I owned mine very briefly but yes, its practical and I can pack quite a fair bit.
> 
> Joint reveal and review with SD here.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/935278/



Thanks! I'll go check it out! [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

It's a lot bigger than I thought, but the strap issue. [emoji848] something to think about. Been wanting a bag in this shape lately.


----------



## SmokieDragon

bakeacookie said:


> I love this too! Is it really practical and carries a lot?



This one is the larger discontinued size which is 9.75" by 7" by 4" (I think) vs the current size S which is 8.25" by 5.5" by 4". It's quite roomy as @frenziedhandbag pointed out and as shown in our double reveal. Most recently, I found I can also fit my umbrella inside it, as posted here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-carrying-today.858999/page-425#post-31143408


----------



## bakeacookie

SmokieDragon said:


> This one is the larger discontinued size which is 9.75" by 7" by 4" (I think) vs the current size S which is 8.25" by 5.5" by 4". It's quite roomy as @frenziedhandbag pointed out and as shown in our double reveal. Most recently, I found I can also fit my umbrella inside it, as posted here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-carrying-today.858999/page-425#post-31143408



I'll have to check out the smaller one. I actually wanted a smaller one, but I'm wondering if I want this more or a cuir LP.


----------



## SmokieDragon

bakeacookie said:


> I'll have to check out the smaller one. I actually wanted a smaller one, but I'm wondering if I want this more or a cuir LP.



IMHO, a Heritage Crossbody is a very elegant structured bag and a good addition to one's collection. I love the Cuir too cos the size makes it more carefree for me but the Heritage Crossbody has that extra edge cos of it's versatility and looks - it can be as formal or as dressed down as you want it to be and it's structured and light too. The only thing I can think of right now is maybe to wait for the Mlle Longchamp which I think comes in 2 sizes too. The smaller one could be similar to the current Heritage Crossbody size S but I think the price is probably going up. The Mlle also looks like smooth leather vs the textured leather of the current Crossbody size S.


----------



## bakeacookie

SmokieDragon said:


> IMHO, a Heritage Crossbody is a very elegant structured bag and a good addition to one's collection. I love the Cuir too cos the size makes it more carefree for me but the Heritage Crossbody has that extra edge cos of it's versatility and looks - it can be as formal or as dressed down as you want it to be and it's structured and light too. The only thing I can think of right now is maybe to wait for the Mlle Longchamp which I think comes in 2 sizes too. The smaller one could be similar to the current Heritage Crossbody size S but I think the price is probably going up. The Mlle also looks like smooth leather vs the textured leather of the current Crossbody size S.



And that's the fall collection I should wait for too. Definitely a good consideration. 

I'm thinking to let go of a bag for something more structured and these are a good option.

Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> And that's the fall collection I should wait for too. Definitely a good consideration.
> 
> I'm thinking to let go of a bag for something more structured and these are a good option.



I agree with SD fully. Keen to see what you will get eventually.[emoji5]


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Heritage Neon. Too bad about the toilet rolls in the background, LOL!


----------



## msd_bags

My Le Pliage which I have not used as a shoulder bag in a long time (designated it as utility bag). But as I am on a trip, I brought this as an extra bag and it has served me well so far!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Neon.



All I see is the bag. It is such an elegant bag that even the rolls are hardly noticeable. [emoji5] 



msd_bags said:


> But as I am on a trip, I brought this as an extra bag and it has served me well so far.



The beauty of LC. Always handy. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## bakeacookie

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Neon. Too bad about the toilet rolls in the background, LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3640031



Love the scarf! Perfect with this bag!


----------



## Esquared72

Leaving on a business trip this morning. Cuir tote is a great travel buddy.


----------



## Amazona

eehlers said:


> Leaving on a business trip this morning. Cuir tote is a great travel buddy.
> View attachment 3641060


The best!  I'm leaving to Sweden in a couple of days and my LPC is SO coming with me. My only problem is, I also want to bring my Néo plus a backpack and MbMJ Percy. The LPs aren't a real problem but still, I keep thinking I must be insane or at least a little weird for bringing 4-5 bags on a 2-night trip...


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> All I see is the bag. It is such an elegant bag that even the rolls are hardly noticeable. [emoji5]



Thanks so much! I didn't notice the rolls until I was about to upload the photo haha! 




bakeacookie said:


> Love the scarf! Perfect with this bag!



Thanks so much! Can you believe that it took me a few months to realise that this scarf would match the bag haha!


----------



## Ludmilla

eehlers said:


> Leaving on a business trip this morning. Cuir tote is a great travel buddy.
> View attachment 3641060


 I want this bag! Absolutely stunning. Save travels!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Brown rarely works with my wardrobe but the deep dark Mocha cuir does and I am jolly with that.


----------



## seton

I love wearing my purple dvf coat with my bilberry 1621


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Carrying LLH in deep red right now in Istanbul Ataturk Airport


----------



## SmokieDragon

SS16 Neo Fantaisie today with LP Heritage Neon on standby as my work bag next week


----------



## msd_bags

My Longchamp Neo tote (medium) with me at the Harry Potter area in Universal Studios Japan. Butterbeer is yunmy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> SS16 Neo Fantaisie today with LP Heritage Neon on standby as my work bag next week



Whimsical fun meets elegant chic. Adore your bag choices.


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> My Longchamp Neo tote (medium) with me at the Harry Potter area in Universal Studios Japan. Butterbeer is yunmy!
> View attachment 3645482


Hope you had tons of fun!


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> Hope you had tons of fun!



Thanks! Super fun but super tiring as well! But I'm not complaining. [emoji16]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Whimsical fun meets elegant chic. Adore your bag choices.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Carrying MLH in poppy at the Venetian mall/casino in Macau


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> Carrying MLH in poppy at the Venetian mall/casino in Macau [emoji2]


Have fun in Macau. The food options there are awesome.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Just the Bilberry cosmetic case (larger discontinued size) for a quick run to the bakery.


----------



## Dintjes

Wearing my LP SSH in garnet red today. Love it.


----------



## Ludmilla

My new Cuir.


----------



## pbnjam

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3648534
> 
> My new Cuir.



This color is so pretty! Is it natural? I just saw this color on the street and thought how beautiful it looked.


----------



## seton

SM 1623 is a good match to my glasses


----------



## yubonita

Ludmilla said:


> M size cuir in tan.
> View attachment 3632902



Love this bag!!! Would you mind posting a mod shot? I have a le pliage cuir in L size and I need to downsize a bit so I have been wondering if an M is small enough [emoji4]


----------



## Ann_Margaret

My bags for yesterday (black small neo) and today (gunmetal MLH). Having fun with LP


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> Have fun in Macau. The food options there are awesome.



Thanks frenziedhandbag! I love coming here. You are right, there is great food, a mix of asian and portuguese (I am portuguese so). I love how everything is written in portuguese here. It has such a unique history


----------



## Ludmilla

pbnjam said:


> This color is so pretty! Is it natural? I just saw this color on the street and thought how beautiful it looked.


Thank you so much. Yes it is natural. Bag had her maiden voyage today.


----------



## Ludmilla

yubonita said:


> Love this bag!!! Would you mind posting a mod shot? I have a le pliage cuir in L size and I need to downsize a bit so I have been wondering if an M is small enough [emoji4]






Here you go. Sorry for the poor quality. Hope this helps.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dintjes said:


> Wearing my LP SSH in garnet red today. Love it.


The SSH is my first love and most used LP. Garnet is beautiful.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> My new Cuir.



Soft and cosy color. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> I love how everything is written in portuguese here. It has such a unique history [emoji2]



It had been a while since I visited but I greatly enjoyed the history, food and generally slower pace of life (as compared to Hong Kong). Planning a trip there in September and I am definitely looking forward to it. [emoji5]


----------



## Meaghanb123

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3648534
> 
> My new Cuir.


Which color is this?


----------



## Ludmilla

Meaghanb123 said:


> Which color is this?


It's natural.


----------



## seton

Using my parade today. The goatskin on this is amazing.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Using my parade today. The goatskin on this is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649911



It looks beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Using my parade today. The goatskin on this is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649911



What a beautiful and classy bag! It looks really soft


----------



## Ann_Margaret

My bag today and for the next 2 days on vacation in Hong Kong, bilberry medium neo. I found this one on sale in Macau days ago, i am so happy about it, it was a great find!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ann_Margaret said:


> My bag today and for the next 2 days on vacation in Hong Kong, bilberry medium neo. I found this one on sale in Macau days ago, i am so happy about it, it was a great find!



Well done! Always great to find something on sale and especially so during a holiday!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

SmokieDragon said:


> Well done! Always great to find something on sale and especially so during a holiday!


Thanks!


----------



## Phiomega

My camel cuir is out today after a long hibernation.... 


I don't know if you can see but it perfectly match my Tory Butch wedge... this combo reminds me how I love anything Camel-toned, it is such a neutral warm color...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Using my parade today. The goatskin on this is amazing.



The leather looks amazing!



Ann_Margaret said:


> bilberry medium neo.



Congrats on your find. Bilberry is beautiful. There is LC in Macau?! Now, I am even more excited! [emoji16] 



Phiomega said:


> this combo reminds me how I love anything Camel-toned, it is such a neutral warm color...



Camel is amazing. I tend to wear cool tones more and find it harder to incorporate camel into my wardrobe but I adore how warm it looks. Beautiful.


----------



## msGrn




----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> It looks beautiful! [emoji7]





SmokieDragon said:


> What a beautiful and classy bag! It looks really soft



Thank you! Since it was shaped like a Speedy, I used to fold it flat like one when traveling but it never got any fold lines. Bonus!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> There is LC in Macau?! Now, I am even more excited! [emoji16]



Thanks. There are LC boutiques in Galaxy and Shoppes at Four Seasons, and an in store selection in The Atrium at Venetian. But the best, where you find Lots of discontinued colours are elsewhere, I made a pic for you. I am tented to go back and buy more


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> But the best, where you find Lots of discontinued colours are elsewhere, I made a pic for you.



Thank you so much for sharing the locations. It makes things so much easier. I am going with family, young and old and just a day trip. I hope time permits for me to visit at least one. [emoji4]


----------



## yubonita

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3648914
> View attachment 3648915
> 
> Here you go. Sorry for the poor quality. Hope this helps.



Thank you!!! [emoji254] The pics really helped me to get an idea of the bag's dimensions. I think I might need to check out the S size. Have a lovely weekend! [emoji295]️


----------



## Ludmilla

yubonita said:


> Thank you!!! [emoji254] The pics really helped me to get an idea of the bag's dimensions. I think I might need to check out the S size. Have a lovely weekend! [emoji295]️


Glad that I was able to help. Have a nice weekend, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Navy Cuir yesterday.


----------



## littleblackbag

seton said:


> I love wearing my purple dvf coat with my bilberry 1621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644680


I love this, you look fab. Is that the small LP? I have a small LP and I rarely use it as I don't think it looks good on me, but every time I see someone wearing one I love it on them. I really must give it another go!


----------



## littleblackbag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3652897
> 
> Navy Cuir yesterday.


OMG I love it in navy!


----------



## hitt

Spring is in the air and I've been using my Tracey Emin x Longchamp bag. I love the size of these bags because I can toss stuff in it but it doesn't get "lost" in the bag. I can easily reach into the bag and find what I need.


----------



## EGBDF

hitt said:


> Spring is in the air and I've been using my Tracey Emin x Longchamp bag. I love the size of these bags because I can toss stuff in it but it doesn't get "lost" in the bag. I can easily reach into the bag and find what I need.


You have such a cute collection!


----------



## EGBDF

Blue cuir today..and a LC shoe too!


----------



## Esquared72

Quadri today


----------



## Ann_Margaret

My bags for the past week, backpacks in cyclamen and ultramarine and MLH in garnet. And my bag right now at Munich Airport, I found this bag in Macau


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ann_Margaret said:


> My bags for the past week, backpacks in cyclamen and ultramarine and MLH in garnet. And my bag right now at Munich Airport, I found this bag in Macau



Ultramarine looks like Indigo of SS15! The bag that you found in Macau is an LP Artwalk in Blackcurrant from AW15. Congrats on the wonderful find!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

SmokieDragon said:


> Ultramarine looks like Indigo of SS15! The bag that you found in Macau is an LP Artwalk in Blackcurrant from AW15. Congrats on the wonderful find!


Thank you! I was looking for a LLH without that buttom on the back of the LPs, because it has destroyed some of my wollen sweaters. I thought about kahki neo but couldn't find it, so I went for this and fell in love with the bag in this colour. 
Yes, maybe in my picture it is slightly darker than the ultramarine real shade, but I should do a comparison of the two and post, they are very different side to side


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Just arrived in Lisbon and already carrying another LP!  This is the pink from aw16 but it's showing too bright


----------



## SmokieDragon

Roseau Longchamp 1948 Kuala Lumpur today:


----------



## Dintjes

Carrying my small neo in gray today. Love it.


----------



## seton

Loden 1623
Khaki 3700
Paprika fou 
Lemon wallet 

View attachment PicsArt_04-12-10.28.png


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Loden 1623
> Khaki 3700
> Paprika fou
> Lemon wallet
> 
> View attachment 3665297



Somehow your picture won't load on my computer and phone


----------



## Ann_Margaret

SmokieDragon said:


> Somehow your picture won't load on my computer and phone


Yeah, me too, it loads 1/3 of the pic only


----------



## seton

Sorry about that


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Sorry about that
> 
> View attachment 3665484



Thanks for loading the photo again and your Lemon Cuir wallet looks fab!


----------



## LVlover13

Ann_Margaret said:


> My bags for the past week, backpacks in cyclamen and ultramarine and MLH in garnet. And my bag right now at Munich Airport, I found this bag in Macau



Love those backpacks! Gorgeous colors![emoji7]


----------



## Ann_Margaret

LVlover13 said:


> Love those backpacks! Gorgeous colors![emoji7]


Oh thank you!  I love carrying both, they are bright, happy colours.


----------



## msd_bags

At the beach resort with Blue small LH LP.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Artwalk in Cobalt


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Artwalk in Cobalt
> 
> View attachment 3668297


Nice one !!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Nice one !!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks for loading the photo again and your Lemon Cuir wallet looks fab!



TY! I think it's holding up pretty well considering the color  I plan to use it a lot this spring since yellow is gonna be my color this season.



msd_bags said:


> At the beach resort with Blue small LH LP.
> View attachment 3668254
> 
> View attachment 3668255



the resort looks fab, you look like you are enjoying . . . 



SmokieDragon said:


> Artwalk in Cobalt
> 
> View attachment 3668297



great to see the Artwalk.


----------



## LVlover13

Curry today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Artwalk in Cobalt



Perfect for the weekend.


----------



## msd_bags

seton said:


> the resort looks fab, you look like you are enjoying . . .
> 
> 
> 
> great to see the Artwalk.


Yes, a great summer day!! [emoji3]


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> great to see the Artwalk.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Perfect for the weekend.



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## Dintjes

Today, I'm wearing my le pliage MSH in gunmental.


----------



## seton

Running around the city with my favorite urban bag
LPC 1899
Lemon LPC 
Lemon LM cuir 
LP metal 2547


----------



## greencurrytofu

seton said:


> Running around the city with my favorite urban bag
> LPC 1899
> Lemon LPC
> Lemon LM cuir
> LP metal 2547
> 
> View attachment 3671261



Love your lemon accessories!


----------



## greencurrytofu

Here's my Honore 404 in clay (medium)!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

greencurrytofu said:


> Here's my Honore 404 in clay (medium)!
> 
> View attachment 3671692



So pretty!


----------



## Yuki85

Very bad weather ☃️☃️☃️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Running around the city with my favorite urban bag



You described it well. It truly is a chic bag! Looking at those yellow goodness within just makes me smile.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

greencurrytofu said:


> Here's my Honore 404 in clay (medium)!



Gorgeous neutral! I used to have the small in fuschia. Too bad the color did not really work with my wardrobe.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Very bad weather ☃️☃️☃️



Sorry you are experiencing bad weather but thank goodness we have LC to tide us through. It had been raining hard these few days. [emoji297] [emoji298] [emoji299] My LP was soaking wet by the time I got home.


----------



## Yuki85

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sorry you are experiencing bad weather but thank goodness we have LC to tide us through. It had been raining hard these few days. [emoji297] [emoji298] [emoji299] My LP was soaking wet by the time I got home.


It was snowing in the morning and before it was like 20 degrees but now it is like only 8 or something. Just cold!!! Want to have spring back!!!  LP is perfect for bag weather days


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> It was snowing in the morning and before it was like 20 degrees but now it is like only 8 or something. Just cold!!! Want to have spring back!!!  LP is perfect for bag weather days [emoji2]


Brrrrrr..... I don't do well in extreme temperature changes, coming from a hot and humid country. I think I am quite happy with the scorching sun in the morning, followed by thunderstorm and flooded walkways at 2pm... though me, bag and shoes are all wet.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Running around the city with my favorite urban bag
> LPC 1899
> Lemon LPC
> Lemon LM cuir
> LP metal 2547
> 
> View attachment 3671261



We are LPC 1899 twins! Your Lemon LM pouch makes me think of my brand new Powder LM pouch which I haven't used yet - must get round to using it! I had no idea there was an LM Metal pouch - is it as delicate as the LM Metal bags?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Yuki85 said:


> Very bad weather ☃️☃️☃️
> 
> View attachment 3671883



We are bag twins! Nothing like an LP in chic Black


----------



## seton

greencurrytofu said:


> Here's my Honore 404 in clay (medium)!
> 
> View attachment 3671692



Fab! Looks great with the shoes too.




SmokieDragon said:


> We are LPC 1899 twins! Your Lemon LM pouch makes me think of my brand new Powder LM pouch which I haven't used yet - must get round to using it! I had no idea there was an LM Metal pouch - is it as delicate as the LM Metal bags?



I'm sure the Metal pouches are just as delicate. Luckily, I dont use mine everyday so I dont have to worry about it. 
Your black bag collection is amazing xx.


----------



## Yuki85

SmokieDragon said:


> We are bag twins! Nothing like an LP in chic Black


I would love to be bag twins with you, but I think the camera of my phone did not capture the color, it is actually dark grey


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Your black bag collection is amazing xx.



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Yuki85 said:


> I would love to be bag twins with you, but I think the camera of my phone did not capture the color, it is actually dark grey



Oic! Yes, now that you mention it, I can see how it is a dark grey


----------



## AP919

seton said:


> Fab! Looks great with the shoes too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Metal pouches are just as delicate. Luckily, I dont use mine everyday so I dont have to worry about it.
> Your black bag collection is amazing xx.


Do you really think of LM metal as "delicate?"  That's really my go-to bag, especially since it's more water-repellent than a lot of the other bags.  I have two of them in large.  I thought I had a third, but Bloomie's sent me the wrong size, and by then they had been discontinued.  Had I known they were going away, I would have bought another!  I love them.

Sidenote, I have the large LM Cuir tote in lemon -- it's what I've used the last few days.


----------



## LVlover13

Pinky today! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3673780
> 
> Pinky today! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]



Love this! Do you get to use it a lot? How's the color? I'm debating between this and the small tote. If anyone has opinions on which they like better (Handbag vs small tote) please chime in!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> (Handbag vs small tote) please chime in!



Handbag! I use mine a lot. In fact, the most used out of all my LPs. Though it looks small, it boasts a generous capacity. It is just so easy to use and a handheld bag just adds a touch of fun. I do have the small tote and found I used it only five times. I need to share though when I need my hands to be free whenever I use the mini tote, I will always think about my small tote. So, I guess it depends on how you plan to use it.


----------



## LVlover13

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love this! Do you get to use it a lot? How's the color? I'm debating between this and the small tote. If anyone has opinions on which they like better (Handbag vs small tote) please chime in!



I do use it a lot and absolutely love the color! I think it's a very pretty shade of light pink that is perfect for summer! Indeed it's my everyday bag for now. I like the handheld look because the bag is not that big so it looks perfect and cute as a handbag. I have a lot of these mini bags in different colors because I love the style so much! I do have a small tote which I carry as my work bag but for going out and stuff I prefer my mini because of the cute/feminine look


----------



## Ann_Margaret

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love this! Do you get to use it a lot? How's the color? I'm debating between this and the small tote. If anyone has opinions on which they like better (Handbag vs small tote) please chime in!



SSH vs small tote, for me the small tote definitely wins. I carry all four styles of LP, I cannot chose one style only, each one I use in diferent situations/seasons. I carry the SSH when I don't have much to carry, for short outings, almost always to the gym (fits perfect in my locker), or just for fun to change from other LP. I like how everything stays compact inside. For SH I prefer the MSH though, I like how it looks better und just enjoy carrying it more. I do end up carrying the SSH more than I think I would because is just so practical in some situations. During winter, because of heavy coats and clothing the MLH doesn't work for me most of the times because of the not so long long straps. But SSH can be too small sometimes, in the summer for me most of the times it is too small. The MLH fits more, and is still more practical due to the long handle, it is my favorite size for summer. It is my favorite size of all LP, if I had to choose one. I love short handles, love, love to carry it, but when in doubt I go for long handles because is what I need in most situations to be hands free. Its nice to read everyone else's opinions, because everyone has a point. The SSH is very chic and stylish. I saw a lot of these bags when I went to Toulouse, women there just seem to love this size! Sorry about my extensive post, just sharing my experience, hope it helped in some way


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Today I am carrying MLH in red garance


----------



## Esquared72

Opera Neo


----------



## Ludmilla

Ann_Margaret said:


> Today I am carrying MLH in red garance


This is one happy colour!


----------



## Mariapia

I bought it this morning and took it out immediately....


----------



## EGBDF

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3678284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it this morning and took it out immediately....


Such a cute photo! It's always a good sign when you use a new bag right away. Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mariapia said:


> I bought it this morning and took it out immediately....



I had a navy MSH and adored the color. Alas it rarely came to any use to me as it was heavy with what I load it with. This "Lucky" had been calling out to me ever since I saw it though. Such a fun bag. Congrats on you scoring one. [emoji4]


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Carrying MSH in bilberry today


----------



## seton

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3678284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it this morning and took it out immediately....



I saw your bag twin the other day


----------



## Dintjes

Running errands with my medium Neo in Navy.


----------



## luxluna




----------



## seton

Roseau crossbody at the beauty salon


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Small black Neo. My old favourite was the mini SH LP but I think this Neo is replacing its No. 1 spot.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Roseau crossbody at the beauty salon
> 
> View attachment 3683135



Beautiful bag and patina!


----------



## SmokieDragon

@seton your Roseau Crossbody inspired me to take my Foulonne Crossbody out today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Foulonne Crossbody



I love seeing the Foulonne! Beautiful piece!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love seeing the Foulonne! Beautiful piece!



Thanks so much! Glad I managed to snag this from Harrods online before it discontinued carrying LC products on its website


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Glad I managed to snag this from Harrods online before it discontinued carrying LC products on its website



I so wish Harrods will continue to carry LC.


----------



## juls12

I got the kaki LP backpack on saturday and have been carrying it since then. It holds more than I thought.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

juls12 said:


> I got the kaki LP backpack on saturday and have been carrying it since then. It holds more than I thought.



It says a lot when you move into a new bag straight away. [emoji7]  I like LC backpacks, so light and spacious. Gorgeous color btw. [emoji106]


----------



## juls12

frenziedhandbag said:


> It says a lot when you move into a new bag straight away. [emoji7]  I like LC backpacks, so light and spacious. Gorgeous color btw. [emoji106]


Yes it`s awesome. I just love the LP line.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of today.


----------



## luxluna

Spot the Longchamp!


----------



## luxluna

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3687218
> 
> Bag of today.


Looks so smooshy!


----------



## luxluna

juls12 said:


> I got the kaki LP backpack on saturday and have been carrying it since then. It holds more than I thought.
> View attachment 3684674


I just got this too! On Tuesday!


----------



## Ludmilla

luxluna said:


> Looks so smooshy!



Thank you! Your pic is gorgeous!


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

My Century21 find the large Le Pliage with long handles in curry! I'm obsessed with the color.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Carrying SSH in Terra today


----------



## Phiomega

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3687218
> 
> Bag of today.



Love Foulonne, camel and the simplicity of classic LP bag.... Unfortunately don't see this style came up again!


----------



## Ludmilla

Phiomega said:


> Love Foulonne, camel and the simplicity of classic LP bag.... Unfortunately don't see this style came up again!


Thank you! It is really a pity that this style is discontinued.


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! It is really a pity that this style is discontinued.


+1


----------



## preppyboy8671

My Boxford Messenger [emoji4]
Added a nice little Beetle Charm to "feminise" it a bit LOL.


----------



## misstrine85

My beige Planetes with pantent leather flap and handles


----------



## Yuki85

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3687218
> 
> Bag of today.



Woww! Love that leather! Is that a le pliage? May I ask the name of the color?


----------



## FancyPants77

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3687218
> 
> Bag of today.



Love the color cognac. So pretty! . I have the same one and love it


----------



## FancyPants77

Yuki85 said:


> Woww! Love that leather! Is that a le pliage? May I ask the name of the color?



I have this bag as well . It's the color cognac and it's the Le Foulonne leather. She took a fantastic picture of her bag because it looks just like that in color in person . It was listed as a Bloomingdales exclusive on their site when I purchased mine.


----------



## Ludmilla

Yuki85 said:


> Woww! Love that leather! Is that a le pliage? May I ask the name of the color?





FancyPants77 said:


> Love the color cognac. So pretty! . I have the same one and love it





FancyPants77 said:


> I have this bag as well . It's the color cognac and it's the Le Foulonne leather. She took a fantastic picture of her bag because it looks just like that in color in person . It was listed as a Bloomingdales exclusive on their site when I purchased mine.



Thank you, ladies! 
Got my bag this January at a store in Germany. It was kind of a left over bag and I was very happy/lucky to get it.


----------



## Yuki85

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> Got my bag this January at a store in Germany. It was kind of a left over bag and I was very happy/lucky to get it.


The leather looks just sooo yammy yammy!!!


----------



## Yuki85

As I forgot my keys at home and waiting for somebody to come to open the door, I have time to take a picture of my bag for today [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## FancyPants77

Yuki85 said:


> As I forgot my keys at home and waiting for somebody to come to open the door, I have time to take a picture of my bag for today [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
> 
> View attachment 3694644



Oh no! Hope they get there soon. In the meantime, you have the good ol' purse forum to occupy your time . Love your bag. So pretty and practical.


----------



## FancyPants77

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> Got my bag this January at a store in Germany. It was kind of a left over bag and I was very happy/lucky to get it.



I got my cognac one in a similar situation as you. A lovely TPF friend brought to my attention that the bag was still out there in stores, at the time, when they were phasing them out. Mine was the very last one within 100 miles of me available for store pickup- which I had them ship to me. I, too, was very lucky to get one. I thought it would arrive and have marks or wear- thinking maybe it was a store display. Nope. Not a flaw on it. Absolute perfect condition. And I loooove the color. Congrats on this beauty . This bag was meant to be for both of us haha


----------



## Yuki85

FancyPants77 said:


> Oh no! Hope they get there soon. In the meantime, you have the good ol' purse forum to occupy your time . Love your bag. So pretty and practical.



It is sooo cold outside! Bag luck today! Just when my hubby is on duty in abroad for 10 days and something like that happend!! 

I was saving my money for a new LV now I can forget!! The new key would cost me 900euro..


----------



## Ludmilla

FancyPants77 said:


> I got my cognac one in a similar situation as you. A lovely TPF friend brought to my attention that the bag was still out there in stores, at the time, when they were phasing them out. Mine was the very last one within 100 miles of me available for store pickup- which I had them ship to me. I, too, was very lucky to get one. I thought it would arrive and have marks or wear- thinking maybe it was a store display. Nope. Not a flaw on it. Absolute perfect condition. And I loooove the color. Congrats on this beauty . This bag was meant to be for both of us haha


Hehehehe. I absolutely agree on everything! Glad, that the lucky bag stars were shining on you as well.  
I really like my Foulonne, too. The leather is durable and withstands rain and snow. I also love the colour. I am a sucker for brown bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Yuki85 said:


> It is sooo cold outside! Bag luck today! Just when my hubby is on duty in abroad for 10 days and something like that happend!!
> 
> I was saving my money for a new LV now I can forget!! The new key would cost me 900euro..


Ugh. This is awful! Those key changing bills are outrageous.


----------



## Yuki85

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. This is awful! Those key changing bills are outrageous.


Yes, because of the security door and in the end they charged 800 EUR!!!! Only the look is not that expensive but the miscellaneous (e.g.  travel expenses..)


----------



## Phiomega

My LC backpack for a casual outing on a public holiday... this one is about three years old and still looks as good as new... I used to use it when my son is still very small and Have not used it again since then. But fall in love with it again today --- a functional one!
View attachment 3695282


----------



## juls12

Since it`s raining today I use my SSH LP I think it`s in peony (not 100% sure).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My LC backpack for a casual outing on a public holiday.



I adore LC backpacks. High scorer in my criteria for lightness, functionality and spaciousness.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

juls12 said:


> Since it`s raining today I use my SSH LP



Pink Beauty! I like pinks, not quite used to wearing them but I sure do enjoy looking at them.


----------



## juls12

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pink Beauty! I like pinks, not quite used to wearing them but I sure do enjoy looking at them.


That`s why I got the small one to try a pink bag  now I`m tempted to get the light pink as well...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

juls12 said:


> That`s why I got the small one to try a pink bag  now I`m tempted to get the light pink as well...


 I think the light pink (Pinky?) is very pretty too! I highly second getting one. [emoji6]


----------



## Esquared72

This one...


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I adore LC backpacks. High scorer in my criteria for lightness, functionality and spaciousness.



Well said. It looks small from the outside but stylishly fits a ton!


----------



## Veny

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think the light pink (Pinky?) is very pretty too! I highly second getting one. [emoji6]


Pinky is adorable. Got the ssh size, but kinda afraid to use it. The color's a bit fragile


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Happy Mother's Day to all mothers, and I hope all had a lovely Sunday if you weren't celebrating Mother's Day! 

Here is my momma wearing her lovely Longchamp Mother's Day gift (Roseau Sakura Clutch in navy blue!) [emoji5][emoji5] she really wanted it but didn't want my brother and I to spend the $315…but her face when she opened it was absolutely worth it!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> she really wanted it but didn't want my brother and I to spend the $315…but her face when she opened it was absolutely worth it!



Wonderful gift! Hope you have had a lovely time with your loved ones.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Here is my momma wearing her lovely Longchamp Mother's Day gift (Roseau Sakura Clutch in navy blue!)



That's awesome! Such a great Mother's Day gift. I'm sure she'll cherish it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Small mocha cuir and Harrods foldable bag. Wonderful for post office runs.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Pic of the adorable Harrods doggy.


----------



## Ludmilla

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all mothers, and I hope all had a lovely Sunday if you weren't celebrating Mother's Day!
> 
> Here is my momma wearing her lovely Longchamp Mother's Day gift (Roseau Sakura Clutch in navy blue!) [emoji5][emoji5] she really wanted it but didn't want my brother and I to spend the $315…but her face when she opened it was absolutely worth it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3698981


Such a great gift! You are a lovely daughter.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pic of the adorable Harrods doggy.
> View attachment 3699026



I didn't get a Harrods doggy bag when I ordered from them. They must have forgotten to pack it. I still have the box in my office. Will take one desperate look tomorrow haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all mothers, and I hope all had a lovely Sunday if you weren't celebrating Mother's Day!
> 
> Here is my momma wearing her lovely Longchamp Mother's Day gift (Roseau Sakura Clutch in navy blue!) [emoji5][emoji5] she really wanted it but didn't want my brother and I to spend the $315…but her face when she opened it was absolutely worth it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3698981



What a lovely gift for your mom!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I didn't get a Harrods doggy bag when I ordered from them.



Oh,I ordered it as the little doggy was too adorable to miss. I had always wanted a dog but my mum is allergic and terrified of them so we never had the chance to own one. Though small, this bag is quite handy and a delight to use. I had a stranger asking about its availability in my country.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh,I ordered it as the little doggy was too adorable to miss. I had always wanted a dog but my mum is allergic and terrified of them so we never had the chance to own one. Though small, this bag is quite handy and a delight to use. I had a stranger asking about its availability in my country.



Oic! I had no idea it was an item in the store. Haha! *blush* It really is a nice bag and glad you are enjoying your doggy


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Oic! I had no idea it was an item in the store. Haha! *blush* It really is a nice bag and glad you are enjoying your doggy


[emoji5] I always have it in my bag now. It is light but not flimpsy and best thing is the straps do not slide off (I always have this problem with straps). There is a whole line of Harrods merchandise on its website. I had to restrain myself when I made that order.


----------



## dianagrace




----------



## jomjun

This super handy bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jomjun said:


> This super handy bag[/ATTACH]



I agree! It is so easy to use.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Small mocha cuir. Lately, I had been using it with the zip undone. Easier access to my train pass, phone or wallet. It also meant I can use it handheld rather than wearing it on the shoulder, since I no longer need to fumble with the zip. I really like this brown, dark and rich.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Small mocha cuir. Lately, I had been using it with the zip undone. Easier access to my train pass, phone or wallet. It also meant I can use it handheld rather than wearing it on the shoulder, since I no longer need to fumble with the zip. I really like this brown, dark and rich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703296



We are cousins since I have the Medium Mocha Cuir! The Small is a nice size  I know what you mean about leaving the zip undone - I do that sometimes too


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> The Small is a nice size.



I used to have a medium and never can fill that bag. It truly is very generous. The small size is perfect for me. Here, it is filled to the brim but still fine to use it handheld. Yay to being bag cousins!


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> I used to have a medium and never can fill that bag. It truly is very generous. The small size is perfect for me. Here, it is filled to the brim but still fine to use it handheld. Yay to being bag cousins!



I've tried the medium twice and it's just too big. Maybe I need to try the small.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> I've tried the medium twice and it's just too big. Maybe I need to try the small.


I tried to make my medium work but it really is too big for me. Do try out the small. I think the size is just nice. I can fit a scarf, water bottle and umbrella with no issues.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Scorching hot day and extra umbrellas + water are required. Switched out from small cuir to Bilberry LLH LP. Its first time out. Love a LP anytime.


----------



## irs06

Bought it. Used it. Fell in love with the color. Its been a long while since i had my last LP.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still my Foulonné backpack. [emoji1] It is 31 degrees here and it remains comfortable on my back. I used to have another leather backpack that I carried in our sweltering heat and it became unbearable.


----------



## jomjun

Carrying my trusted bag when it's pouring outside over here in Upstate NY. Ugh! Where is Spring?


----------



## Ludmilla

Balzane today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3713360
> 
> Balzane today.



That looks so soft and luscious!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Perfect poolside companion


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> That looks so soft and luscious!


Thank you.


----------



## pbnjam

It's a blue kind of day!


----------



## lazeny

I just bought this today. It's becoming a fast favorite.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Medium Cuir with Guitar Strap this week. Inside is my Samorga bag organiser. Love the structured look!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Foulonné backpack for wkn pool run.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Parisis Backpack


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the week.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Third time in the past week I'm carrying my Roseau Crossbody in Navy. Might consider getting a second one of these depending on the fall color choices.


----------



## Esquared72

SLH in Red...I have had this since 2011 and it still looks new - no corner holes or anything. And I love that it has the tan interior. Of all my nylon LPs, this is my only MIF. This color gets so many compliments.


----------



## Esquared72

Mini in Blue today


----------



## LVlover13

eehlers said:


> Mini in Blue today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733413



Cute!


----------



## tannc

Today is my new Roseau crossbody in Peony. Can't believe I bought a pink bag in my 30's


----------



## Cosmopolitan

tannc said:


> Today is my new Roseau crossbody in Peony.



Congrats on your new bag! I own this same style in navy and love it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tannc said:


> Today is my new Roseau crossbody in Peony.



Never too late. It is gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Parisis Backpack in Navy which I got during the early days of the sale. With 3D keychain in Midnight


----------



## Lucyrcat

tannc said:


> Today is my new Roseau crossbody in Peony. Can't believe I bought a pink bag in my 30's



It's so pretty. Pink can be so flattering - the older we get, the better pink becomes!


----------



## Ludmilla

Going on a short trip with my battered Pliage. Have a nice weekend, ladies!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3741050
> 
> Going on a short trip with my battered Pliage. Have a nice weekend, ladies!



Thanks and have a great trip!  Which part is battered - corners?


----------



## Phiomega

Gunmetal LC SLH accompanied my weekend out of town trip with big family... always a perfect, worry-free bag for this kind of trip! I love how this grey matches everything yet not boring.... and especially love how it looks against my pink MiuMiu mattelasse wallet!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Going on a short trip with my battered Pliage. Have a nice weekend, ladies!



Enjoy your trip! All I see are two gorgeous bags, nowhere battered. [emoji5]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> always a perfect, worry-free bag! I love how this grey matches everything yet not boring....



The best description for LC and for gunmetal. [emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks and have a great trip!  Which part is battered - corners?


Thank you!  The corners, scratches on the bottom, the fabric shows bubbles at some places by now and the handles are streched. I should replace it I guess. 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Enjoy your trip! All I see are two gorgeous bags, nowhere battered. [emoji5]


Aww. Thank you. It is battered, believe me (see post above).


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP On The Road with Guitar Strap and LP Heritage Keyring - I love how the keyring goes with the blue flap and red horse though not exactly the same shades. The Guitar Strap complements the flap and body of the bag so well too


----------



## minoxa33

Phiomega said:


> Gunmetal LC SLH accompanied my weekend out of town trip with big family... always a perfect, worry-free bag for this kind of trip! I love how this grey matches everything yet not boring.... and especially love how it looks against my pink MiuMiu mattelasse wallet!
> View attachment 3741728



Same here, today! [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> LP On The Road with Guitar Strap and LP Heritage Keyring



This is such a stunning combi. I like how the keyring brings out the colors of the bag and I have a soft spot for stripes-anything!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

minoxa33 said:


> Same here, today!



I really shouldn't be even thinking of it but I am so tempted with something gray. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bilberry LLH LP for this week. Love the ease and extra space.


----------



## Esquared72

2.0 backpack [emoji7]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

For a casual lunch with a dear old friend


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> For a casual lunch with a dear old friend


It looks awesome on you! I adore this mini cuir, small but packs a punch.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks awesome on you! I adore this mini cuir, small but packs a punch.


Thank you kindly ☺️ Yes, the mini cuir is seriously the most spacious mini bag I own!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is such a stunning combi. I like how the keyring brings out the colors of the bag and I have a soft spot for stripes-anything!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Phiomega

A day out sightseeing at Sea Life and night market needs a fuss free bag.... SLH LP gunmetal came out with my Stella McCartney sneakers!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> SLH LP gunmetal came out with my Stella McCartney sneakers!



You are all decked out for fun. [emoji106] I adore your bag and shoes collection. [emoji7]


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Phiomega, your bag goes great with your shoes! 
My bags recently, in my vacation in Macau... azure LLH for the pool, ultramarine backpack, khaki SSH


----------



## LVlover13

Ann_Margaret said:


> Phiomega, your bag goes great with your shoes!
> My bags recently, in my vacation in Macau... azure LLH for the pool, ultramarine backpack, khaki SSH



Pretty colors!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> View attachment 3742280
> 
> Bilberry LLH LP for this week. Love the ease and extra space.


I forgot I have the SH Bilberry....LOL  Love the Lauderee charm!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying my black LLH today!  She loves to ride!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I forgot I have the SH Bilberry....LOL  Love the Lauderee charm!!!


It's time to bring her out. [emoji5] 



cheidel said:


> Carrying my black LLH today!



Timeless beauty and the embroidery makes it even more special!


----------



## Phiomega

Ann_Margaret said:


> Phiomega, your bag goes great with your shoes!
> My bags recently, in my vacation in Macau... azure LLH for the pool, ultramarine backpack, khaki SSH



Azure for the pool! How appropriate! And I love your ultramarine backpack!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are all decked out for fun. [emoji106] I adore your bag and shoes collection. [emoji7]



Thank you! I do think we have similar taste for accessories because I also love yours!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> My bags recently, in my vacation in Macau... azure LLH for the pool, ultramarine backpack, khaki SSH [emoji2]



Lovely selection for your vacay! [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Time to show this neglected mini cuir crossbody some love.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Time to show this neglected mini cuir crossbody some love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748676



Nice pic. And we're twinsies! As we speak I'm packing mine for an extended July 4 weekend getaway.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice pic. And we're twinsies! As we speak I'm packing mine for an extended July 4 weekend getaway.


Yay to being twinsies. Enjoy your getaway. I know you will be having loads of fun!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Time to show this neglected mini cuir crossbody some love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748676





Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice pic. And we're twinsies! As we speak I'm packing mine for an extended July 4 weekend getaway.



We're triplets!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely selection for your vacay! [emoji106]


 Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> We're triplets!


[emoji111] I finally got to see the 2.0 crossbody that you got recently and like what you've shared, although the dimensions are the same with the mini cuir, the 2.0 is a lot more spacious and offers easy access.


----------



## Konicek007

Anymore khaki le pliage please? To help me decide? 
 Am thinking getting the small top handle tote quickly before they are still available where I live..


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cobalt Small Quadri with Sakura Keyring


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji111] I finally got to see the 2.0 crossbody that you got recently and like what you've shared, although the dimensions are the same with the mini cuir, the 2.0 is a lot more spacious and offers easy access.



Indeed! Sometimes the dimensions don't tell the full story. Glad you got to see it in person [emoji4]


----------



## Esquared72

I don't wear this green one very often, but it seemed appropriate on a super hot July day.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Cobalt Small Quadri with Sakura Keyring



This bag is a darling. Love the sakura keying on it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> This bag is a darling. Love the sakura keying on it.



Thanks so much! [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> Cobalt Small Quadri with Sakura Keyring



I love this bag... looks very functional and spacious! Sadly did not get it before it disappeared... love the blue and Sakura key ring!


----------



## irs06

I'm carrying my new medium Le cuir in Burnt Red today. Loving the leather


----------



## Phiomega

A reveal and what I carried around today afternoon... a fuchsia mini cuir! I passed by Singapore airport on transit and this was 30% off! Originally I wanted a neutral color (there is a nice beige color) but fell in love with this one... 



I might be bias but I believed the best colored leather usually is either LC cuir or BV...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I might be bias but I believed the best colored leather usually is either LC cuir or BV...



It is a good sort of bias. [emoji5] 
So stoked that you scored this in Changi and at such a good deal. The color suits your personality well, vibrant and cheerful. [emoji106]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> I love this bag... looks very functional and spacious! Sadly did not get it before it disappeared... love the blue and Sakura key ring!



Thanks so much! It is spacious - can accommodate a LeSportSac 3-zip pouch, Quadri compact wallet, Foulonne Clutch, Foulonne Flat Pouch and water bottle  Too bad it's been discontinued


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hello everyone! Hope you all don't mind if I ask a quick question. I am loving the new limited edition MSHs. I don't mind arm/hand carry, but just in case I get tired of it while out I was wondering if anyone else here is able to fit their MSH over their shoulder? My aunt was able to fit her Neo MSH on her shoulder, but I wasn't sure if her bag was authentic. Thanks for the help


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is a good sort of bias. [emoji5]
> So stoked that you scored this in Changi and at such a good deal. The color suits your personality well, vibrant and cheerful. [emoji106]



Thank you! [emoji12][emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Medium Cuir today.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hello everyone! Hope you all don't mind if I ask a quick question. I am loving the new limited edition MSHs. I don't mind arm/hand carry, but just in case I get tired of it while out I was wondering if anyone else here is able to fit their MSH over their shoulder? My aunt was able to fit her Neo MSH on her shoulder, but I wasn't sure if her bag was authentic. Thanks for the help


Hi, yes you can fit MSH over your shoulder, I do this all the time! Doesn't work with winter coats or heavy clothing. Sometimes when I need hands free and I'm carrying MSH, I just put it over my shoulder and it's a good "fix it" solution.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Ann_Margaret said:


> Hi, yes you can fit MSH over your shoulder, I do this all the time! Doesn't work with winter coats or heavy clothing. Sometimes when I need hands free and I'm carrying MSH, I just put it over my shoulder and it's a good "fix it" solution.


Thanks so much!! Happy to hear it. Hard to believe since it's only a 4" drop, but the construction of the LP must have more give


----------



## EGBDF

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks so much!! Happy to hear it. Hard to believe since it's only a 4" drop, but the construction of the LP must have more give


I guess it depends on your shoulder size, because I can't wear a MSH on my shoulder. The flap would be right up in my armpit.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks so much!! Happy to hear it. Hard to believe since it's only a 4" drop, but the construction of the LP must have more give


I agree with EGBDF cos I cannot have the MSH over my shoulders. I have thick shoulders from years of swimming. I see a lot of ladies wearing theirs on their shoulders though.


----------



## Ludmilla

2 LCs again, today.


----------



## irs06

Phiomega said:


> A reveal and what I carried around today afternoon... a fuchsia mini cuir! I passed by Singapore airport on transit and this was 30% off! Originally I wanted a neutral color (there is a nice beige color) but fell in love with this one...
> View attachment 3751747
> 
> 
> I might be bias but I believed the best colored leather usually is either LC cuir or BV...



I got mine also in changi. Bought it coz its 30% off. Congrats on ur purchase [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

LC LP backpack and BV cross body... perfect pairs for running around with my son on a shopping and play day!


----------



## sunshinesash

Ludmilla said:


> 2 LCs again, today.


Let's be real...one is never enough when it comes to LC


----------



## Ludmilla

sunshinesash said:


> Let's be real...one is never enough when it comes to LC


 True!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Time to show this neglected mini cuir crossbody some love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748676


She still looks new!  Yep, you should show her some love! ❤️


----------



## cheidel

Phiomega said:


> A reveal and what I carried around today afternoon... a fuchsia mini cuir! I passed by Singapore airport on transit and this was 30% off! Originally I wanted a neutral color (there is a nice beige color) but fell in love with this one...
> View attachment 3751747
> 
> 
> I might be bias but I believed the best colored leather usually is either LC cuir or BV...


Beautiful, and love the color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> LC LP backpack and BV cross body..



You know I highly second this combo!


cheidel said:


> She still looks new!  Yep, you should show her some love! [emoji173]️


Thank you. Indeed it does. I had fun with it this week. [emoji175] [emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> You know I highly second this combo!
> 
> Thank you. Indeed it does. I had fun with it this week. [emoji175] [emoji4]



Love your profile pic of the L'Envol Silk Scarf!


----------



## Abby74

eehlers said:


> Yay! We have a subforum! Thought I'd steal this idea from other subforums...post pics of which Longchamp bag you are carrying today!
> 
> I'll start. Today is my small, long handle Le Pliage in Gunmetal.



Le Pliage in Gunmetal too !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Love your profile pic of the L'Envol Silk Scarf!


I really like the cheerful print but I honestly do not know how to incorporate it into my lifestyle. Hence, the profile pic cos I don't think I will be getting one. Bigger scarves of 140cm by 140cm work better for me as wraps.


----------



## Animallover27

Navy large long handle le pliage


----------



## Ludmilla

Foulonne today. Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3759075
> 
> Foulonne today. Happy Monday everyone!


Carried my black Foulonne yesterday.  Lovely!!


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> Carried my black Foulonne yesterday.  Lovely!!


It's a great bag, isn't it?


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> It's a great bag, isn't it?


Definitely!! I'm in a bit of leather tote purge kick lately, but I've said to myself that this LC is not going! Just 2 of them I have identified as definite keepers.


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> Definitely!! I'm in a bit of leather tote purge kick lately, but I've said to myself that this LC is not going! Just 2 of them I have identified as definite keepers.


You need to keep that tote! You had such troubles to get it.


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> You need to keep that tote! You had such troubles to get it.


I know right!!

Btw, on a recent trip to Macau I found a red version of our Le Foulonne at a shop in Venetian selling LCs among others. I did a quick conversion then and it was about $270. Last piece plus there was the LC promotion going on. Good price but I just could not justify multiples at that time.


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> I know right!!
> 
> Btw, on a recent trip to Macau I found a red version of our Le Foulonne at a shop in Venetian selling LCs among others. I did a quick conversion then and it was about $270. Last piece plus there was the LC promotion going on. Good price but I just could not justify multiples at that time.


I nearly got a red one, too, in January. But I bought another bag just hours before, so I did not pull the trigger on that one.


----------



## Mariapia

My first Le Pliage Cuir.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mariapia said:


> My first Le Pliage Cuir.



Beautiful! Is it the new grey?
Love the bears at the back. Adorable!


----------



## Mariapia

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful! Is it the new grey?
> Love the bears at the back. Adorable!


No, I don'tknow what the colour is called. It's very difficult to show the true colour in the picture.
It looks like lavender...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mariapia said:


> No, I don'tknow what the colour is called. It's very difficult to show the true colour in the picture.
> It looks like lavender...[emoji2]


It is okay. Very pretty color. Enjoy your new bag, that is all it matters. [emoji5]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3760931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Le Pliage Cuir.


Soooooo pretty!!! 
Is it Medium?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Mahogany Cody Cuir with Year of the Rooster Keyring and red strap from LP On The Road


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Soooooo pretty!!!
> Is it Medium?


Yes It is...


----------



## goldfish19

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3760931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Le Pliage Cuir.



Beautiful! What color is this?


----------



## Mariapia

goldfish19 said:


> Beautiful! What color is this?


It's blue. The SA said lavender... 
i took another picture in broad daylight...


----------



## msd_bags

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3761942
> 
> It's blue. The SA said lavender...
> i took another picture in broad daylight...


Love this color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3761942
> 
> It's blue. The SA said lavender...
> i took another picture in broad daylight...


The colour is so pretty!


----------



## RayKay

My new and very first Longchamp accompanying my Coach Rogue in Butterscotch to work today! I confess I never "got" the hype with Longchamp, but now I have one I _totally_ get it. It is amazing how much I can fit in this thing. I am using a Purse 2 Go organizer in it to keep things a little more organized, but yes, I just have SO much stuff packed in it and still have plenty of room left!  I am really debating getting another LH version (maybe a small tote?) in another colour.


----------



## goldfish19

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3761942
> 
> It's blue. The SA said lavender...
> i took another picture in broad daylight...



I'm guessing it's blue mist [emoji5]


----------



## Mariapia

goldfish19 said:


> I'm guessing it's blue mist [emoji5]


Thank you, goldfish!


----------



## Mariapia

RayKay said:


> My new and very first Longchamp accompanying my Coach Rogue in Butterscotch to work today! I confess I never "got" the hype with Longchamp, but now I have one I _totally_ get it. It is amazing how much I can fit in this thing. I am using a Purse 2 Go organizer in it to keep things a little more organized, but yes, I just have SO much stuff packed in it and still have plenty of room left!  I am really debating getting another LH version (maybe a small tote?) in another colour.
> 
> View attachment 3762188


Wow!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Raining [emoji167]  for the whole of this week, weather proof bags to the rescue. [emoji171]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Raining [emoji167]  for the whole of this week, weather proof bags to the rescue. [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763684



Love the whole black on black with striped dress and white sneakers!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Raining [emoji167]  for the whole of this week, weather proof bags to the rescue. [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763684



Yay for the black bags trifecta!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Black Foulonne Crossbody with Year of the Rooster Keyring


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Love the whole black on black with striped dress and white sneakers!


Haha! Thank you, a tad boring as some might say but lately, I had been digging the monochromatic look. [emoji1] 


SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for the black bags trifecta!


Yep, I adore color but black is just so easy and fuss free. I am dreaming of yet another black bag or two. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Black Foulonne Crossbody with Year of the Rooster Keyring



[emoji33] did you just read my mind? This is the bag I am thinking about, though I am not sure how useful it will be for me as it is rather flat.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Black Foulonne Crossbody with Year of the Rooster Keyring



That rooster keychain lends such a nice cheerful vibe to the bag!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is the bag I am thinking about, though I am not sure how useful it will be for me as it is rather flat.



I've tried this out and give it a thumbs up.  It held my mini umbrella and sunglasses case standing up next to each other, leaving the remaining one-third of the interior for my phone, card case, other doodads. Plus you've got the outside pockets. It's surprisingly roomy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I've tried this out and give it a thumbs up.



Thank you Cosmo! You have got me really excited about this bag now. I need to plan a visit to the boutique again. This is a very busy season. [emoji28]


----------



## MahoganyQT

Waiting while my car is being serviced with Ms. Navy. Matches my striped dress perfectly.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji33] did you just read my mind? This is the bag I am thinking about, though I am not sure how useful it will be for me as it is rather flat.
> 
> That rooster keychain lends such a nice cheerful vibe to the bag!



Thanks so much! You should give it a try at the boutique. Today I wasn't carrying much inside the bag - just my wallet, phone, sunglasses, lipstick, car service book, house keys, sanitiser and tissues. The outside pockets, which I kept empty today except for 1 folded A4 paper, have a side gusset, making it roomier and easier to retrieve things. 



Cosmopolitan said:


> I've tried this out and give it a thumbs up.  It held my mini umbrella and sunglasses case standing up next to each other, leaving the remaining one-third of the interior for my phone, card case, other doodads. Plus you've got the outside pockets. It's surprisingly roomy.



I didn't realise it can carry a mini-umbrella too! Wow! Sounds like you need this bag too, @Cosmopolitan!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> Matches my striped dress perfectly.



LC and stripes pair so well. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> You should give it a try at the boutique.Sounds like you need this bag too, @Cosmopolitan!



Enabler queens alert! [emoji599] [emoji599] [emoji599]


----------



## msd_bags

Medium Cuir in Blue today for me


----------



## Coco_83

I just got the longchamp heritage crossbody in blush and I'm loving it!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Enabler queens alert! [emoji599] [emoji599] [emoji599]



@frenziedhandbag @Cosmopolitan : I discovered that my spare small umbrella can fit in the bag and there are no unsightly bulges! Wow!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> no unsightly bulges!



Wonderful news! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## happyflower1

My wonderful husband surprised me with this little cutie for my birthday [emoji307] yesterday!

Funny , I didn't know I need this little mini in my life and now I can't imagine it w/ out her [emoji847]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

happyflower1 said:


> My wonderful husband surprised me with this little cutie for my birthday [emoji307] yesterday!



Congrats on your Longchamp and happy birthday!


----------



## happyflower1

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Longchamp and happy birthday!



Thank u [emoji844][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ladylightkeeper

Beautiful mini!!  What color is it?  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ludmilla

happyflower1 said:


> My wonderful husband surprised me with this little cutie for my birthday [emoji307] yesterday!
> 
> Funny , I didn't know I need this little mini in my life and now I can't imagine it w/ out her [emoji847]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3765250


Happy birthday! What a pretty little gift. Enjoy!


----------



## happyflower1

ladylightkeeper said:


> Beautiful mini!!  What color is it?  Happy Birthday!



Hi! Thank u!
It's in "new navy" .


----------



## happyflower1

Ludmilla said:


> Happy birthday! What a pretty little gift. Enjoy!



Thank u !


----------



## SmokieDragon

happyflower1 said:


> My wonderful husband surprised me with this little cutie for my birthday [emoji307] yesterday!
> 
> Funny , I didn't know I need this little mini in my life and now I can't imagine it w/ out her [emoji847]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3765250



Happy Birthday and welcome to the LC forum


----------



## frenziedhandbag

happyflower1 said:


> I didn't know I need this little mini in my life and now I can't imagine it w/ out her



Happy belated birthday! The mini is one of my favourite bag. Little but mighty in terms of capacity. Wishing you many more LCs to come. [emoji5]


----------



## ladylightkeeper

Is this the nylon in navy?? Do you happen to have a tag?


----------



## ladylightkeeper

Also what color is interior?  Where was it made?  Thanks!


----------



## preppyboy8671

Taking my new Pliage Cuir Metis out for a test spin [emoji4]. Loving the soft, smooth leather!


----------



## happyflower1

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy Birthday and welcome to the LC forum



Thank u so much [emoji4]


----------



## happyflower1

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy belated birthday! The mini is one of my favourite bag. Little but mighty in terms of capacity. Wishing you many more LCs to come. [emoji5]



Thanks!  U R right ,  it holds a lot [emoji1360]


----------



## happyflower1

ladylightkeeper said:


> Is this the nylon in navy?? Do you happen to have a tag?



Yes , it's nylon and the interior is blue. 
I don't have the tag anymore but if it helps my husband got it at Nordstrom.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

preppyboy8671 said:


> Taking my new Pliage Cuir Metis out



One of my favorite LC clutch. Enjoy!


----------



## preppyboy8671

frenziedhandbag said:


> One of my favorite LC clutch. Enjoy!



Thanks! 
Yes it holds a TON too! Eliminates the need for smaller wallets/coin/key cases...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

preppyboy8671 said:


> Thanks! [emoji2]
> Yes it holds a TON too! Eliminates the need for smaller wallets/coin/key cases...


Good to know. I had always liked it but admired it from afar as a clutch sadly does not work for my lifestyle.


----------



## misstrine85

At the airport waiting to go on vacation [emoji1]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

preppyboy8671 said:


> Taking my new Pliage Cuir Metis out for a test spin [emoji4]. Loving the soft, smooth leather!
> View attachment 3766782
> 
> View attachment 3766784



Absolutely love this grey color! Congrats on your bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

misstrine85 said:


> At the airport waiting to go on vacation [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3766912


Happy vacation!


----------



## Hoya94

From Nordstrom's anniversary sale.  Khaki expandable traveling around San Juan, PR. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

It's been a busy week. Out and about with two of my LCs. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## SmokieDragon

3D Polochon in Black


----------



## Phiomega

My old Cuir with a new strap! And my Foulonne iPad case in company... 

When I lined up everything, is it too obvious that I love Longchamp? [emoji7]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My beloved mini cuir in a slightly more formal outfit than last time! Such a versatile cute little piece! It's stuffed to the brim though - makes me feel a little sorry for it  
Sweet BF took me out to dinner at Park Avenue Summer for my birthday and we're going to a jazz show afterwards  




And a bonus shot of our dessert :O


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My beloved mini cuir in a slightly more formal outfit than last time! Such a versatile cute little piece! It's stuffed to the brim though - makes me feel a little sorry for it
> Sweet BF took me out to dinner at Park Avenue Summer for my birthday and we're going to a jazz show afterwards



Sounds like a fun evening and your Longchamp looks great! My birthday was this week too (7/19) so cheers to us.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Sounds like a fun evening and your Longchamp looks great! My birthday was this week too (7/19) so cheers to us.


Our birthday is the exact same day!! So exciting and funny. Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My beloved mini cuir in a slightly more formal outfit than last time! Such a versatile cute little piece! It's stuffed to the brim though - makes me feel a little sorry for it
> Sweet BF took me out to dinner at Park Avenue Summer for my birthday and we're going to a jazz show afterwards
> View attachment 3771425
> 
> View attachment 3771426
> 
> And a bonus shot of our dessert :O
> View attachment 3771435


Happy birthday! Looks like you had fun!


----------



## Ludmilla

Cosmopolitan said:


> Sounds like a fun evening and your Longchamp looks great! My birthday was this week too (7/19) so cheers to us.


Happy birthday to you, too! 
Definitely a perfect week for birthdays.


----------



## Phiomega

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My beloved mini cuir in a slightly more formal outfit than last time! Such a versatile cute little piece!



Happy birthday! We are bag twin! [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> When I lined up everything, is it too obvious that I love Longchamp?



For good reason. [emoji106] They look amazing! 




bellebellebelle19 said:


> My beloved mini cuir



Happy belated birthday![emoji258]  It sounds you had a wonderful time. 



Cosmopolitan said:


> My birthday was this week too:



Happy belated birthday, Cosmo! [emoji253] [emoji483] I hope you had a wonderful birthday celebration with your loved ones too.


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My beloved mini cuir in a slightly more formal outfit than last time! Such a versatile cute little piece! It's stuffed to the brim though - makes me feel a little sorry for it
> Sweet BF took me out to dinner at Park Avenue Summer for my birthday and we're going to a jazz show afterwards
> View attachment 3771425
> 
> View attachment 3771426
> 
> And a bonus shot of our dessert :O
> View attachment 3771435





Cosmopolitan said:


> Sounds like a fun evening and your Longchamp looks great! My birthday was this week too (7/19) so cheers to us.



Happy Birthday to both of you! What a coincidence that you both have the same birthday and love LC! It's in the stars!

@bellebellebelle19, those scallops look amazing and that choc cake has me all hungry over here!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Black Neo with SS17 Pinky Guitar Strap


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Neo with SS17 Pinky Guitar Strap



Strap twins today! Mine is with my dark orange (I forgot the name) LP Cuir and I am super happy with how it helps transition between the orange and my light blue jeans! It brought such a happy tone!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Neo with SS17 Pinky Guitar Strap



Pinky looks amazing with black neo!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pinky looks amazing with black neo!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> Strap twins today! Mine is with my dark orange (I forgot the name) LP Cuir and I am super happy with how it helps transition between the orange and my light blue jeans! It brought such a happy tone!
> View attachment 3773009



I think the colour of your Cuir is Arizona. Yay for being strap twins!


----------



## MahoganyQT

This beauty!


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> I think the colour of your Cuir is Arizona. Yay for being strap twins!



Thank you so much... it is indeed Arizona! Yay strap twins!


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Neo with SS17 Pinky Guitar Strap
> 
> View attachment 3772909


This looks great! I really like pink and black together.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I am getting predictable but it is just so easy with black.


----------



## Ludmilla

Out and about shopping on Saturday. Have a good week, ladies!


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> This looks great! I really like pink and black together.



Thanks so much!  They do indeed look good together


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3773823
> 
> Out and about shopping on Saturday. Have a good week, ladies!



I love how your bag looks so relaxed on the chair  Thanks and you have a great week too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am getting predictable but it is just so easy with black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773750



Yay for black bags! I think the Small Black Neo might be my fave LC. It has really cast a spell on me these past couple of days


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for black bags! I think the Small Black Neo might be my fave LC. It has really cast a spell on me these past couple of days [emoji813]


Yay! I like it very much too. It is hard for me to pick a favourite. They are all so lovely. I really shouldn't but kept thinking of the Foulonné hobo in black.... AGAIN!


----------



## MahoganyQT

My black metal


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I really shouldn't but kept thinking of the Foulonné hobo in black.... AGAIN!


 
I own it. Love it. You need it lol. 

Have been thinking it might work with one of those new straps.


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> I love how your bag looks so relaxed on the chair  Thanks and you have a great week too!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I own it. Love it. You need it lol.



You are such an enabler. [emoji106] [emoji1] 
I was thinking about using a long strap with it too. It will make a very handy crossbody bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay! I like it very much too. It is hard for me to pick a favourite. They are all so lovely. I really shouldn't but kept thinking of the Foulonné hobo in black.... AGAIN!



Well even if you have a favourite, it is hard to just stop thinking about the others. So keep thinking about the Foulonne - we all need variety haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I own it. Love it. You need it lol.
> 
> Have been thinking it might work with one of those new straps.
> 
> View attachment 3774521
> View attachment 3774522
> View attachment 3774523



I'm too petite to use my bigger-sized discontinued Foulonne with my guitar straps - the base of the bag reaches beyond my knees  I think I will try it with one of my shortened Neo straps one of these days haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> we all need variety



Quote of the day. [emoji106]


----------



## Konicek007

Here is Peony in small short handle.
Im so surprised how much it takes in! Perfect size.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Konicek007 said:


> View attachment 3775644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Peony in small short handle.
> Im so surprised how much it takes in! Perfect size.


I love it! We're bag cousins - I have the long handle. I'm not sure how I'm supposed to resist buying in every size and color!!


----------



## Hoya94

I ordered another expandable in black.  Just returned from Puerto Rico where I bought the expandable khaki in the Nordstrom presale in San Juan.  I loved it so much and was such a great being able to expand it for the plane yesterday, that this AM I called Nordstrom directly and they still had black so I went and ordered it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small LP Neo Fantaisie from SS16


----------



## Konicek007

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love it! We're bag cousins - I have the long handle. I'm not sure how I'm supposed to resist buying in every size and color!!


Do you have the Peony too?
It is very cute colour.
I got two LP in medium short handle in Garnet and Cyclamen and one in Small Long handle in Cedar  but I like the short handle small bag the best. It fits soo much in..


----------



## Konicek007

Here is my newest baby! LP
in small short handle in Peacock.
Just arrived- btw before I ordered last night I phoned yesterday into all London Longchamp stores and all (!) said that Peacock colour is number 1 seller.


----------



## Konicek007

First outing!


----------



## msd_bags

Konicek007 said:


> View attachment 3779059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First outing!



Beautiful!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Black Foulonne Crossbody
> View attachment 3763791





frenziedhandbag said:


> This is the bag I am thinking about



I finally got around to ordering one of these and should have it in a few days! Tried it out several times in boutiques. I picked the Navy.


----------



## Menlo Girl

Cosmopolitan said:


> I finally got around to ordering one of these and should have it in a few days! Tried it out several times in boutiques. I picked the Navy.
> 
> View attachment 3780287


What is this bag?  I can't find on the website.....I love it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I finally got around to ordering one of these and should have it in a few days! Tried it out several times in boutiques. I picked the Navy.
> 
> View attachment 3780287



YAY, YAY, YAY!!! We will be bag cousins soon! An excellent choice


----------



## SmokieDragon

Menlo Girl said:


> What is this bag?  I can't find on the website.....I love it!



It is the Foulonne Crossbody. Foulonne leather wears like iron. Here's its link on the US website: http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/le-foulonne/crossbody-bag-1776021?sku=1371


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I finally got around to ordering one



[emoji322] [emoji322] [emoji322] [emoji322] Wonderful buy! I think the navy is gorgeous. I really need to go and try one on.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Small Black Cuir with the Le Pliage Cuir Star Shoulder Strap and Heritage Keyring


----------



## JuicyFruit839

Konicek007 said:


> View attachment 3779059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First outing!



That's a really nice colour. What's the name of the colour ?


----------



## Konicek007

JuicyFruit839 said:


> That's a really nice colour. What's the name of the colour ?


Peacock.


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> My Small Black Cuir with the Le Pliage Cuir Star Shoulder Strap and Heritage Keyring
> 
> View attachment 3786736


It looks so cool with that strap!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> It looks so cool with that strap!


I fully agree. Out of so many new straps, this caught my eye.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> It looks so cool with that strap!



Thanks! This strap is both lovely and comfy


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks! This strap is both lovely and comfy


I might need to get a black Cuir just to get that strap, too.


----------



## Amazona

Always a little LC in my bag. My travel pharmacy is the only piece that I took with me today, but I can't remember when I've last been out without any LC with me!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Amazona said:


> Always a little LC in my bag. My travel pharmacy is the only piece that I took with me today, but I can't remember when I've last been out without any LC with me!
> View attachment 3788407



Cute coin purse!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazona said:


> Always a little LC in my bag.



It is nice to always have an LC, where ever one is. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

It is a happy day with small Mocha cuir and my favourite Quadri compact wallet.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is a happy day with small Mocha cuir and my favourite Quadri compact wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792100



We are bag and wallet cousins!


----------



## Aristote

Le Pliage SHM in pink for work today ! Bought it 8 years ago and it's still in amazing condition [emoji4]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Aristote said:


> Le Pliage SHM in pink for work today ! Bought it 8 years ago and it's still in amazing condition [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3794985


Amazing! Do you have any tips for keeping a light colored LP so clean?


----------



## Aristote

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Amazing! Do you have any tips for keeping a light colored LP so clean?


Thank you ! I wish I had any valuable tips.. I never wear it with dark jeans that tend to lose their dye and I use it mostly in spring/summer so before storing it away I fully clean it using a wet washcloth and neutral soap for nylon and a leather cream for the handles
It went through a lot (tons of travels, used as a beach bag and so on..) and I wasn't as careful when I was younger as I am now but it's been holding up quite nicely after all


----------



## Aristote

Sorry for the double reply.. I'm still new to this


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Pebble Quadri with Midnight 3D Keyring


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Pebble Quadri with Midnight 3D Keyring
> 
> View attachment 3796204



I miss the Quadri line!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I miss the Quadri line!



Me too! It was a great fuss-free and practical line. Soft and slouchy yet structured too. Wonderful when used as a shoulder bag or crossbody. Although small, it's so roomy!


----------



## Konicek007

peacock


----------



## Dintjes

Taking my garnet out for lunch


----------



## LVlover13

Konicek007 said:


> View attachment 3797106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peacock





Dintjes said:


> Taking my garnet out for lunch



SSH Longchamp are so cute! Always my favorite style [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Pebble Quadri with Midnight 3D Keyring



Whenever I see a Quadri, I regretted that I never got one... this color in particular is great with everything!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> We are bag and wallet cousins!


Hooray to that!  



Aristote said:


> Le Pliage SHM in pink



Wow! It looks like it is 8 mins old instead of 8 years. [emoji106] 




SmokieDragon said:


> Small Pebble Quadri with Midnight 3D Keyring



Ah.... the bag that got away while I procrastinated over it. Yours is looking so beautiful and so soft. 



Dintjes said:


> my garnet



You make me want to add a SH to my collection. [emoji173]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I [emoji170] blues, especially a dark blue where it is deep and dark but still distinctively blue. My new to me medium cuir in Navy. Thank you @goldfish for helping to authenticate it. [emoji259] With this beauty, no Monday blues for me. [emoji1]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I [emoji170] blues, especially a dark blue where it is deep and dark but still distinctively blue. My new to me medium cuir in Navy. Thank you @goldfish for helping to authenticate it. [emoji259] With this beauty, no Monday blues for me. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801044



Beautiful shade of blue! Congrats.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Beautiful shade of blue! Congrats. [emoji2]


Thank you! [emoji175] [emoji5]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Beautiful shade of blue! Congrats.



Yay! Enjoy your new Cuir!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay! Enjoy your new Cuir!


Loving it thus far. The extra space is wonderful for a scarf and I like the slouch.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still the Navy medium Cuir. I think it shall be my bag of the week.


----------



## justwatchin

This one


----------



## Konicek007

Peony in SSH


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LP backpack in Bilberry for weekend park hike and play. [emoji171] how LC fits into our family's active lifestyle.


----------



## Ludmilla

Friday's bag. Have a nice weekend, ladies!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Friday's bag. Have a nice weekend, ladies!



You work this color so well. [emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> You work this color so well. [emoji106]


Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

My Le Foulonne at the mall today.


----------



## seton

Yesterday was rainy so used my 1849. Today I am at a doubleheader, five hours so far. Had to change into a 1899 since I had to pack sunscreen, sweater, hat, food, drinks.


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> Yesterday was rainy so used my 1849. Today I am at a doubleheader, five hours so far. Had to change into a 1899 since I had to pack sunscreen, sweater, hat, food, drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809980
> View attachment 3809981



Hi Seton! Is the 1849 the expandable from Nordies?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Yesterday was rainy so used my 1849. Today I am at a doubleheader, five hours so far. Had to change into a 1899 since I had to pack sunscreen, sweater, hat, food, drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809980
> View attachment 3809981



Perfect bag for a ballgame! Sorry it was a disappointing day for the Yankees.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Yesterday was rainy so used my 1849. Today I am at a doubleheader, five hours so far. Had to change into a 1899 since I had to pack sunscreen, sweater, hat, food, drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809980
> View attachment 3809981



Love the Heritage wallet! We are 1899 twins and 1849 cousins!


----------



## seton

Hoya94 said:


> Hi Seton! Is the 1849 the expandable from Nordies?



Yes!




Cosmopolitan said:


> Perfect bag for a ballgame! Sorry it was a disappointing day for the Yankees.



Womp, womp. Last doubleheader I will ever attend in all likelyhood. Oh well, another experience I crossed off the list.



SmokieDragon said:


> Love the Heritage wallet! We are 1899 twins and 1849 cousins!



I know! I saw from your reveal thread that I have the same foulonne SLGs in the same colours but didnt want to say anything.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> I saw from your reveal thread that I have the same foulonne SLGs in the same colours but didnt want to say anything.



Yay for being Foulonne SLGs twins too!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Shopping at the neighbourhood mall with my Black 2605


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Black 2.0 Crossbody and my Ruby Quadri belt


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SmokieDragon said:


> My Black 2.0 Crossbody and my Ruby Quadri belt
> 
> View attachment 3814609
> View attachment 3814610


Love both! I've always wanted to invest in a LC belt too!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Maiden voyage! What a great size! Even though this bag is big, I just carry my essentials and love the slouch. It feels lighter than the regular LP, probably because of the thinner material. The top handle is comfy and in times of desperation I can slip it onto my shoulder. Not sure how I'll style it in the summer with that black patent, but luckily autumn is here for me


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love both! I've always wanted to invest in a LC belt too!



Thanks so much! You should get the belts during the sale - they are always 50% off then  One thing about LC belts tho is that they're long at 95cm (37.5"). Out of the 3 I have, I've brought 2 back to the boutique to cut off a few cm so that they can fit when I wear jeans. As for the 3rd one, I haven't cut that yet since it's 4cm (1.5") thick and thick belts are not so common vs the thinner ones that I've had cut.


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Maiden voyage! What a great size! Even though this bag is big, I just carry my essentials and love the slouch. It feels lighter than the regular LP, probably because of the thinner material. The top handle is comfy and in times of desperation I can slip it onto my shoulder. Not sure how I'll style it in the summer with that black patent, but luckily autumn is here for me



Looking good!


----------



## MamaSleepy

SmokieDragon said:


> With my Mint Losange today
> 
> View attachment 3602048


Beautiful bag, SmokieDragon. In the photo it looks like a silky fabric or canvas, not Le Pliage's nylon!  Is the patent leather holding up? I worry it could crack in the cold of winter. I


----------



## SmokieDragon

MamaSleepy said:


> Beautiful bag, SmokieDragon. In the photo it looks like a silky fabric or canvas, not Le Pliage's nylon!  Is the patent leather holding up? I worry it could crack in the cold of winter. I



Thanks so much! It's smooth and sturdy material. Wouldn't quite call it silky. I live in a hot and humid country and the patent leather looks as good as day 1  Ironically, I'm using it this weekend (I have a lot of bags to rotate)


----------



## MamaSleepy

SmokieDragon said:


> My Mint Losange SLH  Finally have a picture of it in natural light





SmokieDragon said:


> My Mint Losange SLH  Finally have a picture of it in natural light


Now that you've had your gorgeous Losange for awhile, how did it hold up? Esp the patent leather. Im leery of patent, cracking, peeling, etc. TIA


----------



## SmokieDragon

MamaSleepy said:


> Now that you've had your gorgeous Losange for awhile, how did it hold up? Esp the patent leather. Im leery of patent, cracking, peeling, etc. TIA



The bag looks as good as the day I bought it. I rotate my bags a lot. No wear on the patent leather at all. Everything as good as day 1


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pic taken today of my Mint Losange


----------



## MamaSleepy

SmokieDragon said:


> The bag looks as good as the day I bought it. I rotate my bags a lot. No wear on the patent leather at all. Everything as good as day 1


Wow, impressive!  Did you spray it with some sort of protection?  Or, do you just baby your bags that well?


----------



## MamaSleepy

MamaSleepy said:


> Wow, impressive!  Did you spray it with some sort of protection?  Or, do you just baby your bags that well?


----------



## MamaSleepy

Opps, my mistake. Fat fingers, ha!


----------



## MamaSleepy

SmokieDragon said:


> Pic taken today of my Mint Losange
> 
> View attachment 3818748


Ohhh, I'm drooling.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MamaSleepy said:


> Wow, impressive!  Did you spray it with some sort of protection?  Or, do you just baby your bags that well?



I didn't spray it. I guess I baby my bags. I don't put them on the floor. I won't go out in the rain with them


----------



## Phiomega

Le Foulonne Navy backpack with my new gold mules from Aldo...


----------



## Ludmilla

Going on vacation with my Cuir.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3821266
> 
> Going on vacation with my Cuir.



Your Cuir is looking great! Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Going on vacation with my Cuir.



Enjoy your vacay! I love how you bring your cuir to all occasions. I am still limiting myself to LPs for vacay, for fear of ruining my Cuir.


----------



## Phiomega

My Camel Longchamp Roseau tote bag in action today....


Love how the camel tone complement my OOTD...


----------



## obscurity7

Phiomega said:


> My Camel Longchamp Roseau tote bag in action today....
> View attachment 3822325
> 
> Love how the camel tone complement my OOTD...
> View attachment 3822326


So classy!  I love those pants and the way the shirt hits at just the right point.  You make pleats look good!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Phiomega said:


> My Camel Longchamp Roseau tote bag in action today....
> View attachment 3822325
> 
> Love how the camel tone complement my OOTD...
> View attachment 3822326



Love Roseaus! And camel!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Enjoy your vacay! I love how you bring your cuir to all occasions. I am still limiting myself to LPs for vacay, for fear of ruining my Cuir.


Thank you. Hopefully, I will get some nice action pics for this thread.
I did hesitate a bit about bringing my Cuir along, but she has the perfect size and weight. So I took her and try not to worry too much. Those bags are quite durable.


----------



## Ludmilla

Phiomega said:


> My Camel Longchamp Roseau tote bag in action today....
> View attachment 3822325
> 
> Love how the camel tone complement my OOTD...
> View attachment 3822326


Love this!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Those bags are quite durable.



Very true. Though lambskin and supposedly delicate, the Cuir does hold up rather nicely, especially for darker colors.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My Camel Longchamp Roseau tote bag in action today.



Wish I can do warm shades like Camel. Your Roseau is looking gorgeous! 



Phiomega said:


> Le Foulonne Navy backpack



You know I love this one!


----------



## Ludmilla

Greetings from the "stone balance garden". The artist did not use glue whatsoever.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3823469
> 
> Greetings from the "stone balance garden". The artist did not use glue whatsoever.


Gorgeous pic and bag!


----------



## rabrabrn

Where is this gorgeous garden?


----------



## Phiomega

obscurity7 said:


> So classy!  I love those pants and the way the shirt hits at just the right point.  You make pleats look good!



Thank you! I love these pleated jogger pants too!



Cosmopolitan said:


> Love Roseaus! And camel!



Thank you --- she has not been out for a long time!



Ludmilla said:


> Love this!



Thank you!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Wish I can do warm shades like Camel. Your Roseau is looking gorgeous!
> 
> You know I love this one!



Thank you! Camel does give a warm uplift to me... on the reverse, I think I don't do light cold colors well and I wish I can! E.g. Glycine, Air Force blue, etc.... which I am sure you can given your favorite tone of colors?

And yes I know you love my Fou backpack... guess who do I learn the love of Fou backpack from? [emoji12]


----------



## Phiomega

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3823469
> 
> Greetings from the "stone balance garden". The artist did not use glue whatsoever.



Very nice picture! And I love camel LP Cuir!


----------



## lili45

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3821266
> 
> Going on vacation with my Cuir.


Gorgeous color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I think I don't do light cold colors well and I wish I can! E.g. Glycine, Air Force blue, etc.... which I am sure you can given your favorite tone of colors?
> 
> And yes I know you love my Fou backpack... guess who do I learn the love of Fou backpack from? [emoji12]



I adore those light colors you mentioned but sadly I cannot wear them too. Somehow they make me look sallow and washed out. Jewel, rich saturated or dark tones seems to complement better. As much as the light + warm colors are appealing to me, too many mistakes in the past made me realise what works. Thankfully I still have PF to admire the colors I cannot wear. I just have to live vicariously through all of you. 

Haha! Time to show my Fou backpack some love then!


----------



## Ludmilla

rabrabrn said:


> Where is this gorgeous garden?


It is in a park at Radolfzell/Germany.

Thank you all for the bag love, ladies!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3823469
> 
> Greetings from the "stone balance garden". The artist did not use glue whatsoever.



Even with the picturesque garden in the background, your beautiful Cuir stands out more


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Even with the picturesque garden in the background, your beautiful Cuir stands out more


 thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of Friday...


... yesterday and today:


----------



## Ludmilla

Double post.


----------



## lili45

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of Friday...
> View attachment 3827218
> 
> ... yesterday and today:
> View attachment 3827219


Beautiful cuir!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of Friday..



My eyes were automatically drawn to your lovely cuir first... than the beautiful garden.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of Friday...
> View attachment 3827218
> 
> ... yesterday and today:
> View attachment 3827219



Beautiful! Is this a Medium Navy Cuir? Is your Camel Cuir also a Medium? Thanks!


----------



## Ludmilla

lili45 said:


> Beautiful cuir!





frenziedhandbag said:


> My eyes were automatically drawn to your lovely cuir first... than the beautiful garden.





SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful! Is this a Medium Navy Cuir? Is your Camel Cuir also a Medium? Thanks!


Thank you so much, ladies!
The Camel Cuir is medium, Navy Cuir is small.


----------



## Phiomega

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of Friday...
> 
> ... yesterday and today:



Beautiful navy.... the color makes you appreciate the luscious Cuir leather....


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you!


Phiomega said:


> Beautiful navy.... the color makes you appreciate the luscious Cuir leather....


----------



## preppyboy8671

Le Pliage Cuir Metis


----------



## msd_bags

Neo small/medium long handle. I think color is called Raspberry Pink?


----------



## sunscribble

New-to-me LLH today - I'm suddenly getting into basic nylon LPs and how effortless and chic they can look. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



(by any chance could anyone help me identify the colour? I'm not actually too sure if it's beige or maybe ercu beige?)


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Looks like ivory (this summer colour) to me.


----------



## lili45

Phiomega said:


> My Camel Longchamp Roseau tote bag in action today....
> View attachment 3822325
> 
> Love how the camel tone complement my OOTD...
> View attachment 3822326


Really really gorgeous! I have this one in another color, and have always loved how understated they are. Just so elegant, you wear it well! Gorgeous!


----------



## lili45

tannc said:


> Today is my new Roseau crossbody in Peony. Can't believe I bought a pink bag in my 30's


Beautiful!


----------



## lili45

Cosmopolitan said:


> Third time in the past week I'm carrying my Roseau Crossbody in Navy. Might consider getting a second one of these depending on the fall color choices.
> 
> View attachment 3729590


Gorgeous! Next on my list!!


----------



## sunscribble

Ann_Margaret said:


> Looks like ivory (this summer colour) to me.



Thank you! I think thats it!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Spending the weekend out in the countryside at a b&b, doing some wine tasting to celebrate my wedding anniversary and carrying my cognac 3D small tote. Happy weekend everybody!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Happy weekend everybody!



Happy anniversary Cosmo! Have a splendid time!


----------



## Ludmilla

Cosmopolitan said:


> Spending the weekend out in the countryside at a b&b, doing some wine tasting to celebrate my wedding anniversary and carrying my cognac 3D small tote. Happy weekend everybody!
> 
> View attachment 3832269


Happy anniversary! 
And what a lovely bag.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Spending the weekend out in the countryside at a b&b, doing some wine tasting to celebrate my wedding anniversary and carrying my cognac 3D small tote. Happy weekend everybody!
> 
> View attachment 3832269


I love mine too. Congrats on anniversary! If you don't mind me asking, how many yrs?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Spending the weekend out in the countryside at a b&b, doing some wine tasting to celebrate my wedding anniversary and carrying my cognac 3D small tote. Happy weekend everybody!
> 
> View attachment 3832269



Happy Anniversary!  Your 3D looks wonderful - the Cognac looks so rich! Makes me wonder why I don't have this bag in my collection yet haha!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Spending the weekend out in the countryside at a b&b, doing some wine tasting to celebrate my wedding anniversary and carrying my cognac 3D small tote. Happy weekend everybody!
> 
> View attachment 3832269


Congrats on a lovely bag and a happy marriage!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy anniversary Cosmo! Have a splendid time!





Ludmilla said:


> Happy anniversary!
> And what a lovely bag.





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Congrats on a lovely bag and a happy marriage!!!



Thank you all!



MamaSleepy said:


> I love mine too. Congrats on anniversary! If you don't mind me asking, how many yrs?



15 yrs



SmokieDragon said:


> Happy Anniversary!  Your 3D looks wonderful - the Cognac looks so rich! Makes me wonder why I don't have this bag in my collection yet haha!



It’s funny I’ve found that this bag usually doesn’t photograph very well. Must be the type of leather or something. IRL it’s a rich caramel medium brown.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> 15 yrs
> 
> It’s funny I’ve found that this bag usually doesn’t photograph very well. Must be the type of leather or something. IRL it’s a rich caramel medium brown.



I've tried this bag on before and it's one of the rare Cognacs that actually looks good on me


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy Anniversary!  Your 3D looks wonderful - the Cognac looks so rich! Makes me wonder why I don't have this bag in my collection yet haha!


Haha. I asked myself the same question.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Longchamp choice while shopping today!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Longchamp choice while shopping today!!


Always great shopping with LC!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Blue and Indigo Penelope Fantaisie


----------



## SmokieDragon

SmokieDragon said:


> Blue and Indigo Penelope Fantaisie
> 
> View attachment 3835263



Typo - should be Indigo and Black not Blue and Indigo haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Carrying my 3D Small Tote in Cognac last weekend made me realize how well this style works for me... I just ordered another one in Midnight navy blue.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Carrying my 3D Small Tote in Cognac last weekend made me realize how well this style works for me... I just ordered another one in Midnight navy blue.
> 
> View attachment 3836542
> View attachment 3836540
> View attachment 3836541



Excellent! How about a customised 3D like what you posted in the Autumn 2017 forum?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Excellent! How about a customised 3D like what you posted in the Autumn 2017 forum?



Haha, nope not for me; I've never cared for color-block/multi-colored/embellished bags. I'll stick with it in plain old navy lol!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I just ordered another one in Midnight navy blue.



The midnight is absolutely stunning... coming from a biased blue lover. [emoji6]


----------



## Konicek007

Peony SSH at hairdressers today...


----------



## Konicek007

SSH today.


----------



## lylongchamp

Bring mary katrantzou SSH


----------



## connectlv

It is great for some casual day out with girlfriends as the its size can fit only essentials.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Navy Cuir for this week.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Navy Cuir for this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846745


Pretty! Esp. with your red shoes. If it's the s size, we are bag twins.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Pretty! Esp. with your red shoes. If it's the s size, we are bag twins.


Thank you! Make us bag siblings, mine is the medium. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! Make us bag siblings, mine is the medium. [emoji4]


Sibling is pretty cool, too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Sibling is pretty cool, too.


Yep. We are cousins for our "browns" too. Your Camel is a medium whereas my Mocha is a small. [emoji2]


----------



## Ludmilla

Sounds like we have more than one degree of kinship. 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Yep. We are cousins for our "browns" too. Your Camel is a medium whereas my Mocha is a small. [emoji2]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like we have more than one degree of kinship.


Like what LC says... #supacool [emoji106] [emoji322]


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

My Century 21 find


----------



## SmokieDragon

Le Pliage Heritage Neon with Eiffel Fleuri Scarf


----------



## Phiomega

My LP Cuir Etoiles.... was in 'black and blue' yesterday!


----------



## Phiomega

Hope you are not bored with it... today she is coming with my one and only Chanel tote, with my loyal Starbucks tumbler...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage Heritage Neon with Eiffel Fleuri Scarf]



I adore this "tea time with cakes and macarons" bag look. Perfect for some relaxing chill out time. 



Phiomega said:


> My LP Cuir Etoiles...!





Phiomega said:


> Hope you are not bored with it....



This clutch literally pairs with everything. [emoji106]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3851191
> 
> Hope you are not bored with it... today she is coming with my one and only Chanel tote, with my loyal Starbucks tumbler...


Definitely not tired! Your pics and Katie Holmes' pics are so tempting - what a beautiful clutch/pouch


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I adore this "tea time with cakes and macarons" bag look. Perfect for some relaxing chill out time.



Thanks so much!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

.


----------



## jess236

mini short-handle le pliage in black


----------



## Ludmilla

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3851191
> 
> Hope you are not bored with it... today she is coming with my one and only Chanel tote, with my loyal Starbucks tumbler...


Pretty bags are never boring.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3851191
> 
> Hope you are not bored with it... today she is coming with my one and only Chanel tote, with my loyal Starbucks tumbler...


Bored? Are you kidding! 
May I ask which Chanel this is? It's lovely.


----------



## Konicek007

peacock 2017. Today..


----------



## MamaSleepy

Konicek007 said:


> View attachment 3855424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peacock 2017. Today..


This is a gorgeous photo. You have a good eye. I wasn't interested in the peacock color before but will have to take a 2nd look. Is this the small?


----------



## Konicek007

MamaSleepy said:


> This is a gorgeous photo. You have a good eye. I wasn't interested in the peacock color before but will have to take a 2nd look. Is this the small?


Oh this is a such beautiful colour! You need to check it out definitely..


----------



## Konicek007

MamaSleepy said:


> This is a gorgeous photo. You have a good eye. I wasn't interested in the peacock color before but will have to take a 2nd look. Is this the small?


It is the small short handle..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

With Foulonné backpack for Korean BBQ dinner. Love the ease of this bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> With Foulonné backpack for Korean BBQ dinner. Love the ease of this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857917



Your backpack is looking great! BTW, love your bracelet!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Carrying my newly acquired cuir


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> With Foulonné backpack for Korean BBQ dinner. Love the ease of this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857917



Too cute. Love ur bracelet too!





BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3858511
> 
> 
> Carrying my newly acquired cuir



gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Your backpack is looking great! BTW, love your bracelet!


Thank you! I love my "Bag Of The Week" ... and bracelet too. [emoji6] 



BV_LC_poodle said:


> Carrying my newly acquired cuir



This is one of my favourites for this season. [emoji7] 



seton said:


> Too cute. Love ur bracelet too!



Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3858511
> 
> 
> Carrying my newly acquired cuir



I have to admit, I never thought this Cuir is gorgeous until I saw your photo!  You have truly brought out the beauty of this bag. Well done!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Small Black Quadri with 3D Strap in Peacock (this shorter strap allows my 3D to be carried on 1 shoulder) and 3D Keychains in Coral and Peacock


----------



## jules 8

Ssh in Peony


----------



## pmburk

Roseau bag today.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pmburk said:


> Roseau bag today.



Lovely vintage Roseau!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My iPad case for my iPad which also came in handy as a lunch pouch


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> My iPad case for my iPad which also came in handy as a lunch pouch
> 
> View attachment 3860156



Congrats on your new pouch!


----------



## Konicek007

peacock. Perfect for Autumn..


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your new pouch!



Thanks so much! I've been hoarding it for 2 months hehe


----------



## Phiomega

MamaSleepy said:


> Bored? Are you kidding!
> May I ask which Chanel this is? It's lovely.



Sorry just see this. 

Thank you! This Chanel is the small Chanel shopping tote from Spring 2017 I think - I got it in April this year (bday present!). I really love it - very functional and stylish at the same time. I saw a version of this in Chanel shop few weeks bag, a bit different but I think the style is popular.


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> My iPad case for my iPad which also came in handy as a lunch pouch
> 
> View attachment 3860156



Pouch twins! High five! [emoji1316]


----------



## Phiomega

Today is a Longchamp day...

Arizona LP Cuir for the day.. had a day out at the mall with my son and need a carefree bag that gives a shot of color...


She is accompanying us for ice green tea latte at Starbucks after we played trampoline!

Then the Mini fuchsia Cuir is out for a quick dinner with my husband and son.. I really love the color!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> Pouch twins! High five! [emoji1316]



Yay!!! *high fives back


----------



## SmokieDragon

Still with my Small Black Quadri and 3D Strap and Keychains


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> Still with my Small Black Quadri and 3D Strap and Keychains



I still regret that I did not get a quadri when they are still around... nice!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> I still regret that I did not get a quadri when they are still around... nice!



Thanks so much! I feel like it's a very easy going bag and I don't have to worry while carrying it due to its soft textured leather


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Foulonné backpack at the museum. So fuss free in our rainy weather. Been using her for the past two weeks.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Foulonné backpack at the museum. So fuss free in our rainy weather. Been using her for the past two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867747



Classy background for a classic bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Classy background for a classic bag


[emoji1] I also brought her for a long nature walk. Perfect since it is so lightweight. [emoji106]


----------



## divineprada

frenziedhandbag said:


> With Foulonné backpack for Korean BBQ dinner. Love the ease of this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857917



Love your Foulonne backpack and that Swarovski bangle too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

divineprada said:


> Love your Foulonne backpack and that Swarovski bangle too!


Thank you! I do love both of them too. [emoji5]


----------



## ImjustmeTiffany

frenziedhandbag said:


> Foulonné backpack at the museum. So fuss free in our rainy weather. Been using her for the past two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867747


Can you post a picture of the inside of the backpack? Does it hold alot? Are the straps adjustable and  comfortable?  Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ImjustmeTiffany said:


> Can you post a picture of the inside of the backpack? Does it hold alot? Are the straps adjustable and  comfortable?  Thank you


I posted pictures in this thread, the inside and what it fits. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/961492/

It holds a lot, very lightweight and the straps are both comfortable and adjustable. I highly recommend it. I cannot report any negative aspects of it as there are none. [emoji1] Feel free to let me know if you have any other questions. I will be most happy to help in any way.


----------



## Esquared72

2.0 backpack. I love how lightweight the leather is on this bag...so comfortable to carry


----------



## bellebellebelle19

eehlers said:


> 2.0 backpack. I love how lightweight the leather is on this bag...so comfortable to carry
> View attachment 3870651


Stunning! Every time I see a Longchamp backpack - both on TPF and in real life - I am so tempted. They are just so chic.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Black Mini Cuir Crossbody


----------



## jeep317

Natural Cuir assists with grocery shopping on this gloomy Sunday!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Black Mini Cuir Crossbody



Black twins!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Black twins!



Yay!!! I'm finally getting the hang of this bag - I lengthened the straps and that's helped a lot


----------



## SmokieDragon

jeep317 said:


> Natural Cuir assists with grocery shopping on this gloomy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3871940



Looking great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay!!! I'm finally getting the hang of this bag - I lengthened the straps and that's helped a lot


Thank goodness LC allowed the strap to be adjustable.


----------



## irs06

Carrying this today. [emoji173]️


----------



## bellebellebelle19

This red beauty is perfect for going to work on an autumn day  In fact, love carrying this bag all the time!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Foulonné backpack at the museum. So fuss free in our rainy weather. Been using her for the past two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867747


Love this backpack! The silhouette looks really chic. Interesting background!


eehlers said:


> 2.0 backpack. I love how lightweight the leather is on this bag...so comfortable to carry
> View attachment 3870651


I love this backpack too! I have an orange one. I wish I got the beige/ bilberry one from ages ago. I really want that color combo.


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> Today is a Longchamp day...
> 
> Arizona LP Cuir for the day.. had a day out at the mall with my son and need a carefree bag that gives a shot of color...
> View attachment 3864583
> 
> She is accompanying us for ice green tea latte at Starbucks after we played trampoline!
> 
> Then the Mini fuchsia Cuir is out for a quick dinner with my husband and son.. I really love the color!
> View attachment 3864584


Love the cuir leathers. So smooshy. Fuchsia is a beautiful pop of color!


SmokieDragon said:


> Still with my Small Black Quadri and 3D Strap and Keychains
> 
> View attachment 3865206


Fun colors! Nice mixing and matching!


irs06 said:


> View attachment 3872747
> 
> 
> Carrying this today. [emoji173]️


Love this vibrant blue!


bellebellebelle19 said:


> This red beauty is perfect for going to work on an autumn day  In fact, love carrying this bag all the time!


I agree with you! Excellent Fall color.


----------



## msd_bags

My small/medium Neo in Raspberry:


----------



## Stansy

My bag hangin´ in my office...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Stansy said:


> View attachment 3875721
> 
> 
> My bag hangin´ in my office...



Beautiful Heritage shoulder bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Love this backpack! The silhouette looks chic.



It had swiftly became one of my favourite bags to use. I feel it is a very special piece, offering the convenience of a backpack and yet it looks polished.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Fun colors! Nice mixing and matching!



Thanks so much!  Nice to see you again!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stansy said:


> View attachment 3875721
> 
> 
> My bag hangin´ in my office...



I didn't realise you have an Indigo one too! I remember your Cognac one


----------



## SmokieDragon

Black Mademoiselle and SLH


----------



## Amazona

I did something silly/fun/pretty to my Bilberry MSH yesterday! I'm so happy I did - it went from being "meh" to a full-on party!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Black Mademoiselle and SLH



Such a chic combo! [emoji7] 



Amazona said:


> it went from being "meh" to a full-on party!



Party indeed! Love the unicorn and rainbows. [emoji1]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Amazona said:


> I did something silly/fun/pretty to my Bilberry MSH yesterday! I'm so happy I did - it went from being "meh" to a full-on party!
> View attachment 3876775



Lovely! Are these stickers permanent?


----------



## Amazona

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely! Are these stickers permanent?


They are ironed on, so they should be permanent. @jadeaymanalac gave me the idea, I was pondering and hesitating for the longest time but when I found the patches at Flying Tiger I finally took the plunge. Took me 15 mins to do, needed a hot iron, tea towel and alot of patience!


----------



## msd_bags

Blue small/medium Le Pliage on a road trip.


----------



## westvillage

SmokieDragon said:


> Black Mademoiselle and SLH
> 
> View attachment 3876638



Is this the shoulder carry Mademoiselle?  I think the crossbody is also called Mademoiselle.  The shoulder bag seems to be so much roomier.  I looked at it closely a few days ago but unwisely I didn’t try it on. Would you give a few pros and cons of the Mademoiselle?  Thanks.


----------



## SmokieDragon

msd_bags said:


> Blue small/medium Le Pliage on a road trip.
> View attachment 3877476



The blue looks so rich in colour!


----------



## SmokieDragon

westvillage said:


> Is this the shoulder carry Mademoiselle?  I think the crossbody is also called Mademoiselle.  The shoulder bag seems to be so much roomier.  I looked at it closely a few days ago but unwisely I didn’t try it on. Would you give a few pros and cons of the Mademoiselle?  Thanks.



Yes, this is the bigger-sized shoulder carry Mademoiselle. It's 5 cm wider and 6 cm taller than her crossbody sister.

Here is my reveal thread with some mod shots: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mademoisellelongchamp-single-strap-bigger-sized-version.971430/

Pros would be so buttery soft, feels luxe, easy to access, roomy without looking big. The one con I have with this bag is one must be careful with fingernails - I scratched mine on the front pocket though it's not visible unless the surrounding lighting is very bright


----------



## westvillage

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, this is the bigger-sized shoulder carry Mademoiselle. It's 5 cm wider and 6 cm taller than her crossbody sister.
> 
> Here is my reveal thread with some mod shots: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mademoisellelongchamp-single-strap-bigger-sized-version.971430/
> 
> Pros would be so buttery soft, feels luxe, easy to access, roomy without looking big. The one con I have with this bag is one must be careful with fingernails - I scratched mine on the front pocket though it's not visible unless the surrounding lighting is very bright




Thanks so much for the info and link. I’m 5’3” and have a short upper body so it would hang about the same on me. I need a bag with those separated pockets where I can keep my phone and wallet for quick access and use the open space for my hat and gloves, and other little pouches that I don’t access much. Also one that closes up fully for the winter months. No open top totes or big holes. I was in Bloomingdale’s for an issue with a Neo I had bought and I saw the Mad. I was surprised at how well it fit my needs and how much I liked it in person.  In pictures I was skeptical about the perforation and it looked rigid and hard. At that moment, I didn’t want to engage the SA any further so I left too quickly and now it’s still with me. Yesterday was the first really cold hat and glove day of the season and I had to go back to one store where I’d left the hat, then I was leaving both on a banquette after lunch.  I’m ready to solve this problem! Your mod shots and reviews have really helped.

PS… I currently have 8 LCs, including 2 Foulonne, the Sakura tote, 2 Cuirs, 2LPs, a Neo and one Foulonne make up case so I’m a bona fide fan of the brand.


----------



## SmokieDragon

westvillage said:


> Thanks so much for the info and link. I’m 5’3” and have a short upper body so it would hang about the same on me. I need a bag with those separated pockets where I can keep my phone and wallet for quick access and use the open space for my hat and gloves, and other little pouches that I don’t access much. Also one that closes up fully for the winter months. No open top totes or big holes. I was in Bloomingdale’s for an issue with a Neo I had bought and I saw the Mad. I was surprised at how well it fit my needs and how much I liked it in person.  In pictures I was skeptical about the perforation and it looked rigid and hard. At that moment, I didn’t want to engage the SA any further so I left too quickly and now it’s still with me. Yesterday was the first really cold hat and glove day of the season and I had to go back to one store where I’d left the hat, then I was leaving both on a banquette after lunch.  I’m ready to solve this problem! Your mod shots and reviews have really helped.
> 
> PS… I currently have 8 LCs, including 2 Foulonne, the Sakura tote, 2 Cuirs, 2LPs, a Neo and one Foulonne make up case so I’m a bona fide fan of the brand.



Glad to help and hope you get your Mademoiselle soon!  Which colour are you eyeing?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Black SLH, KS Keyring and a Foulonne Keyring that I got as a door gift at the opening of a new flagship boutique in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia! My initials are engraved at the back (for free too!) - a nice touch. I still have the plastic protective layer over the hardware - I'm not usually one to keep that on but just feel like doing so this time hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

SmokieDragon said:


> Black SLH, KS Keyring and a Foulonne Keyring that I got as a door gift at the opening of a new flagship boutique in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia! My initials are engraved at the back (for free too!) - a nice touch. I still have the plastic protective layer over the hardware - I'm not usually one to keep that on but just feel like doing so this time hehe
> 
> View attachment 3878516
> 
> View attachment 3878518
> View attachment 3878519



Oh wait! My bad! It might not be a Foulonne key ring but a Madeleine Keyring!! http://uk.longchamp.com/accessories/longchamp-madeleine/key-ring-7221886?sku=2684

There were 5 colours that night - Black, Pilot Blue, Coral (my colour), Rose and Chalk. Definitely not the standard colours for the "normal" Madeleine keyring. Looks like they had special colours for us that night!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Black SLH, KS Keyring and a Foulonne Keyring



The key rings really dress up the black SLH. Love the personalized LC keyring. Uniquely yours.


----------



## Stansy

Amazona said:


> They are ironed on, so they should be permanent. @jadeaymanalac gave me the idea, I was pondering and hesitating for the longest time but *when I found the patches at Flying Tiger* I finally took the plunge. Took me 15 mins to do, needed a hot iron, tea towel and alot of patience!


Only yesterday I found out that I have a Flying Tiger right around the corner.... great tip, thank you!


----------



## Amazona

Stansy said:


> Only yesterday I found out that I have a Flying Tiger right around the corner.... great tip, thank you!


Well then! If you go for the FT patches; the glue is pretty hard to melt. I used a hot iron and pressed straight on the patch. I used a doubled-up tea towel to protect the bag so the iron didn't touch the nylon. Love my bag now, let's hope you find some wicked patches to adorn yours!


----------



## Phiomega

Mini Cuir in beautiful fuchsia accompanied me for a weekend out of town. I love how she brings a touchback color to my outfit!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Mini Cuir in beautiful fuchsia!



Such a sweet color for the weekend. Love this little beauty.


----------



## happytalker

She's going with me tomorrow


----------



## happytalker

She's going with me tomorrow


----------



## alatrop

I don’t have a photo, but I just switched out of my (very very well loved!) large black Le Pliage into my brand new large peacock LP. The color is gorgeous!


----------



## LVlover13

alatrop said:


> I don’t have a photo, but I just switched out of my (very very well loved!) large black Le Pliage into my brand new large peacock LP. The color is gorgeous!



Would love be to see the picture!


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3884015
> 
> Mini Cuir in beautiful fuchsia accompanied me for a weekend out of town. I love how she brings a touchback color to my outfit!


I love this color and your outfit!


----------



## Esquared72

Medium Neo in Opera


----------



## valblack

Carrying my Raspberry Medium Neo for the first time!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

On repeat mode with Mocha Cuir (in pic), Navy Cuir and Black Neo for the past month.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bilberry's mayden voyage.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Bilberry's mayden voyage.



My fav LP color and it pairs so well with your Chole too. [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> My fav LP color and it pairs so well with your Chole too. [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Le Pliage Cuir Etoiles which I got during the sale which has started in my home country. With matching strap hehe


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage Cuir Etoiles which I got during the sale which has started in my home country. With matching strap hehe
> 
> View attachment 3895649



Congrats on your score at the sale!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your score at the sale!



Thanks so much! I couldn't believe my luck when I found this at the boutiques in my home country. I thought it was the last piece and I told my SA to help polish a whitish looking spot. He then said, "I'll get a new piece for you!". Couldn't believe my ears


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! I couldn't believe my luck when I found this at the boutiques in my home country. I thought it was the last piece and I told my SA to help polish a whitish looking spot. He then said, "I'll get a new piece for you!". Couldn't believe my ears



That's great, I'm so glad they had another for you. Surprising they had any left.

Did it appear from the sale markdowns that any of the lines are being discontinued?


----------



## edsbgrl

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3858511
> 
> 
> Carrying my newly acquired cuir



I love this bag!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage Cuir Etoiles which I got during the sale which has started in my home country. With matching strap hehe
> 
> View attachment 3895649



what a great addition to your black LC collex. 
trying to decide if i will be bag twins with you or not.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> That's great, I'm so glad they had another for you. Surprising they had any left.
> 
> Did it appear from the sale markdowns that any of the lines are being discontinued?



Not apparent if any lines are being discontinued this time. Sorry I cannot be more helpful



seton said:


> what a great addition to your black LC collex.
> trying to decide if i will be bag twins with you or not.



Thanks so much!  Hope we can be bag twins  It really is a beautiful bag and I just love the silver lining - makes more sense than the dark brown lining in existing Black Cuirs


----------



## LVlover13

My mini in peony for work today. Love this shade of pink.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3905091
> 
> My mini in peony for work today. Love this shade of pink.


This and pinky are my absolute favorites!!! What a cute shape for the color as well


----------



## LVlover13

bellebellebelle19 said:


> This and pinky are my absolute favorites!!! What a cute shape for the color as well



I have pinky too and also love that color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Cuir at work.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small 3D in Amethyst with Peacock nameplate, strap and charm


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Small 3D in Amethyst with Peacock nameplate, strap and charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909081



Yay you got a 3D Small Tote!!!!! I love mine in Cognac and Midnight. Hope you love it too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yay you got a 3D Small Tote!!!!! I love mine in Cognac and Midnight. Hope you love it too!



Thanks so much! Got it during the sale! I'm impressed with how strong the magnet is - the bag feels very secure when closed. I love how it's small but yet roomy enough for my essentials. Loving it so far


----------



## hitt

SmokieDragon said:


> Small 3D in Amethyst with Peacock nameplate, strap and charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909081


That color combination is perfection! It's so dreamy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> That color combination is perfection! It's so dreamy!



Thanks so much!


----------



## seton

Using putty pochette with my khaki from the outlet. Notice the brown zipper and black lining.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Ann_Margaret said:


> Carrying MLH in poppy at the Venetian mall/casino in Macau




Hi! Wondering if this is the poppy longchamp le pliage?? Just purchased one form the rack where I live, I'd like to know more about it


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's humid here. Loving this 1621 small Le Pliage.
> 
> She's wearing a little souvenir from daughter's graduation ceremony yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3001021
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001022





Ann_Margaret said:


> Yes it does, for exemple poppy in 2015 was the same as in 2014.




Love the poppy color!! The inside is a brown/beige so I'm glad its not a never-ending black hole  the pop of color scares me, but I feel like this color will match most of my outfits/pouches aka bag organizers lol


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Using putty pochette with my khaki from the outlet. Notice the brown zipper and black lining.
> 
> View attachment 3909941



A brown zipper usually means a personalised LP, I think...? This one is interestingly different


----------



## Ludmilla

Running some errands.....


----------



## seton

Indigo 1899
Blue key and pouch 
Also waiting in line behind a Roseau croc


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Amethist for Christmas eve. Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Indigo 1899
> Blue key and pouch
> Also waiting in line behind a Roseau croc
> 
> View attachment 3914834
> View attachment 3914835



Lovely indigo bag and blue accessories!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!



Merry Christmas everyone!

Here are Longchamp’s Christmas greetings videos from instagram


----------



## Ann_Margaret

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Hi! Wondering if this is the poppy longchamp le pliage?? Just purchased one form the rack where I live, I'd like to know more about it


Yes it is! I also have it in MSH, which I bought from the first time it came out, in 2014, I don’t use this one much, though. I wish I had it in the backpack. I like it because it is such a happy colour, that you can use in both summer and winter


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Loving this SSH in pinky


----------



## Ludmilla

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ann_Margaret said:


> Loving this SSH in pinky



Lovely and love how you have a perfectly matching fur charm too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Foulonne Crossbody in Black


----------



## jules 8

SSH in Peony


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small 3D Tote in Amethyst and Peacock nameplate, key ring and strap


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Happy New Year to all the Longchamp lovers! Let's hope for many great bags ahead in 2018. 



Tonight I'll be carrying my black patent leather and fur Mademoiselle.


----------



## seton

Happy New Yr to all the forum regulars! 
Despite the icy weather, I am going to a shindig tonite. Thought about carrying my Honore WOC but went with my trusty Hermes Kelly clutch so no pic.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Happy New Yr to all the forum regulars!
> Despite the icy weather, I am going to a shindig tonite. Thought about carrying my Honore WOC but went with my trusty Hermes Kelly clutch so no pic.



Stay warm! The "feels like" temp here at 7 pm will be 10 degrees F with a wind chill advisory brrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Happy New Year to all the Longchamp lovers! Let's hope for many great bags ahead in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I'll be carrying my black patent leather and fur Mademoiselle.
> 
> View attachment 3920747




Ok, if that were me on the dance floor, that La Baronne Clutch would go flying cos I don't think I can hold it while dancing haha!

@Cosmopolitan, Happy New Year and have a great night out carrying your Mademoiselle!  

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Happy New Yr to all the forum regulars!
> Despite the icy weather, I am going to a shindig tonite. Thought about carrying my Honore WOC but went with my trusty Hermes Kelly clutch so no pic.



Happy New Year to you too! Have fun!


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Stay warm! The "feels like" temp here at 7 pm will be 10 degrees F with a wind chill advisory brrrrrrrrrr!



I know [emoji16] 
I don't want to go but I am trying to fight my laziness and antisocial tendencies.

Some wildlife shots from after Christmas. Gatsby and bilberry.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I know [emoji16]
> I don't want to go but I am trying to fight my laziness and antisocial tendencies.



Haha, currently I am debating whether to convince my DH that we should cancel our NYE dinner plans and stay home and order delivery.

ETA: But then I wouldn't be able to carry a Longchamp tonight....


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy new year, ladies! Hope everyone made it safe and sound into 2018.


----------



## Phiomega

Happy new year LC friends!!! 

Took this little cute bag for a relax day after a family vacation... I wanted a small bright colored bag and thought of my red Mini LP - have not brought her out for a long time! Continued to be amazed of her spaciousness...


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

My custom baby everyday since I got her. [emoji173]️


----------



## seton

blackcurrant foulonne tote
roseau sakura coin purse


----------



## AmyEclectic

9 out 10 I'm bringing this giant with me. Really need to carry less stuff en learn to change bags.


----------



## SmokieDragon

mrbags x Longchamp Year of the Dog Cuir


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> mrbags x Longchamp Year of the Dog Cuir


Cute!


----------



## seton

Finally using my etoile


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Finally using my etoile



Congrats on your etoile!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Finally using my etoile


Congrats and yay for being bag twins!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie


----------



## Glitter_pixie

On my way to the Women’s March with Miaou.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Glitter_pixie said:


> View attachment 3940233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to the Women’s March with Miaou.



It's been a long while! Welcome back!  Nice Miaou


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> View attachment 3940233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to the Women’s March with Miaou.



OMG! Are you back for a while?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SmokieDragon said:


> It's been a long while! Welcome back!  Nice Miaou


Thank you! It’s good to be back.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> OMG! Are you back for a while?


I take it day by day!


----------



## pbnjam

Wore this bag I think last week. Need to use this more. ❣️


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3941006
> 
> Wore this bag I think last week. Need to use this more. ❣️



Lovely! Your charms complement the bag perfectly  Is this a Small or Medium 3D?


----------



## seton

I had so many people come up to me saying they like my outfit. Must be my small expandable. Have a zipper theme going on.


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely! Your charms complement the bag perfectly  Is this a Small or Medium 3D?


This is a small. I used to have a medium one but I sold it. Now I slightly regret selling it. But there is no point in looking back. Still happy to have this small one. 


seton said:


> I had so many people come up to me saying they like my outfit. Must be my small expandable. Have a zipper theme going on.
> 
> View attachment 3941357


Very cool coat! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Glitter_pixie said:


> View attachment 3940233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to the Women’s March with Miaou.


Hi Glitter_pixie!
I am so happy to see you back! Your Miaou looks great on you!


----------



## Mariapia

My last Longchamp purchase.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Mariapia said:


> Hi Glitter_pixie!
> I am so happy to see you back! Your Miaou looks great on you!


Aw thanks! I feel like I’ve returned after MIA! I need to catch up on all the stuff. I feel almost like a newbie!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3942061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last Longchamp purchase.


What do you mean “last”? Are you not buying LC anymore?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3942061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last Longchamp purchase.



Is this a Medium? 

My "last" LC purchase was many LC bags ago haha!


----------



## Mariapia

Glitter_pixie said:


> What do you mean “last”? Are you not buying LC anymore?


Sorry.    I meant latest...


----------



## Mariapia

SmokieDragon said:


> Is this a Medium?
> 
> My "last" LC purchase was many LC bags ago haha!


There are two sizes, mine is the bigger one.


----------



## Inferknight

My le pliage cuir in girl  she's so smooshy!


----------



## hitt

Inferknight said:


> My le pliage cuir in girl  she's so smooshy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942602


That charm is absolutely PERFECTION!


----------



## Inferknight

It's raining today so I switched to my le pliage neo in clementine.


----------



## Mariapia

Inferknight said:


> It's raining today so I switched to my le pliage neo in clementine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943273


Bag Twins, Inferknight!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Finally using my etoile



Definitely my favourite cuir thus far![emoji294] 



SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie



Ah... This cheery bag. [emoji2] 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Miaou.



GP! So nice to see you again! [emoji171] Your Miaou complements your outfit so well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Wore this bag I think last week. Need to use this more. [emoji873]️



That charm is so cute. Love the whole setting for this pic. Very pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Inferknight said:


> It's raining today so I switched to my le pliage neo in clementine.



I feel like LC has us covered for all weather conditions, don't you agree? Gorgeous clementine neo! A color that makes a rainy day less gloomy for sure. 



Inferknight said:


> My le pliage cuir in girl



That bag charm is so appropriate for Girl. Such a feminine and sweet combination. [emoji7] 




Mariapia said:


> Sorry.    I meant latest...



Phew... I'm relieved. [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Must be my small expandable.



Cool outfit! There is a small expandable? I'm so under the rocks these days. [emoji28]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

It’s a cold, clear day here so I needed a happy color to make me think warmer days will be here in a few weeks. Here’s my LLH Hydrangea with a pink fuzzy keychain. I bought the keychain on Etsy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here’s my LLH Hydrangea with a pink fuzzy keychain



Very pretty pink![emoji175]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Tell me I’m not the only one using a Longchamp bag today.

Anyway I used this MIF blue little cutie. I love the SSH.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> View attachment 3947363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me I’m not the only one using a Longchamp bag today.
> 
> Anyway I used this MIF blue little cutie. I love the SSH.



I used my poppy 1899 but this is the only photos from today


----------



## Phiomega

Planned to start building Blue SLG set - got this beautiful blue jeans Cuir pouch...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Phiomega said:


> Planned to start building Blue SLG set - got this beautiful blue jeans Cuir pouch...
> View attachment 3950576


I love blues. Cute pic!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Waiting at the car dealer while my car gets its scheduled maintenance. My LLH teal 
Le Pliage keeps me company.


----------



## seton

Navy 1512


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Navy 1512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950753


Love the navy cuir. Do I see a Mulberry pouch? Not sure as I’m looking at my phone screen.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Khaki on khaki. Been using this Op Art bag for a week and received numerous compliments from strangers.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Navy 1512



I love how dark your navy looks. So pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Planned to start building Blue SLG set - got this beautiful blue jeans Cuir pouch.



This will go so well with your new-in Cobalt wallet and Atlantic Bella/Nero Loop!


----------



## Ludmilla

seton said:


> Navy 1512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950753


Bag twin!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love the navy cuir. Do I see a Mulberry pouch? Not sure as I’m looking at my phone screen.



Yes, it's the Darley coin pouch. Good eye.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Khaki on khaki. Been using this Op Art bag for a week and received numerous compliments from strangers.
> View attachment 3951111
> View attachment 3951112



Love the whole outfit.


----------



## Phiomega

Glitter_pixie said:


> I love blues. Cute pic!



Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> This will go so well with your new-in Cobalt wallet and Atlantic Bella/Nero Loop!



You totally have an elephant memory! Those were exactly the reasons I got this one... plus I got myself a Prussian Blue Bal city over Christmas...


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Khaki on khaki. Been using this Op Art bag for a week and received numerous compliments from strangers.



Love the entire ensemble!


----------



## Dribbliette

Inferknight said:


> My le pliage cuir in girl  she's so smooshy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942602


What size is she? Gorgeous colour


----------



## Dribbliette

I’m undecided for tomorrow. I was going to use my LV Speedy but these much cheaper beauties just call me back every time. My black one came to my wedding ceremony! There’s a connection between le pliage and myself somehow lol. I may just go and buy a small cuir in girl after seeing a fellow poster photo! I have a weakness for pink.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Dribbliette said:


> View attachment 3951510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m undecided for tomorrow. I was going to use my LV Speedy but these much cheaper beauties just call me back every time. My black one came to my wedding ceremony! There’s a connection between le pliage and myself somehow lol. I may just go and buy a small cuir in girl after seeing a fellow poster photo! I have a weakness for pink.


They are all so beautiful! I especially love the pink against the beige.


----------



## Dribbliette

Glitter_pixie said:


> They are all so beautiful! I especially love the pink against the beige.


Thank you  they’re so lightweight so suit my back ( I have issues ) and carefree in wet weather ( plenty here in uk ) and have a minimalistic style too. Understated, I guess. I’ve sent about 6 bags back with defects and issues so they certainly have no quality control at all! Even my beige one is faulty. The tab is sewn on wonky lol. Couldn’t be bothered to return. I’ve just this second bough a small cuir le pliage in girl from selfridges. I’m a medium bag size girl but all they had was large or small so thought I’d try a small! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dribbliette

Inferknight said:


> My le pliage cuir in girl  she's so smooshy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942602


I just bought ‘ girl ‘ after seeing this gorgeous picture. However, I don’t think it’s the same colour. Any idea if they bought out a different version under the same name?


----------



## Inferknight

Dribbliette said:


> View attachment 3951636
> 
> I just bought ‘ girl ‘ after seeing this gorgeous picture. However, I don’t think it’s the same colour. Any idea if they bought out a different version under the same name?


I recently bought mine from a boutique. I think they released 'girl' last year as well but it is the same shade. The colors look a little washed out in the stock photos, imo.


----------



## Dribbliette

Inferknight said:


> I recently bought mine from a boutique. I think they released 'girl' last year as well but it is the same shade. The colors look a little washed out in the stock photos, imo.


Yes, they did. I saw it then and fell in love but didn’t buy due to circumstances at the time. However, now I’m in a position to buy again and found the same name on this website. Again, didn’t buy until I saw your photo and that was it. I adore this shade of pink and use to have a bag, coat and shoes with scarf all in the same colour. I was stopped in Venice and asked if I liked pink lol. Sadly that bag broke and I never found a colour like it again. Until your photo. Your charm is beautiful and matches perfectly.


----------



## Dribbliette

If it’s washed out in real life, I may consider the orange! Always a fun neutral


----------



## Dribbliette

Dribbliette said:


> View attachment 3951636
> 
> I just bought ‘ girl ‘ after seeing this gorgeous picture. However, I don’t think it’s the same colour. Any idea if they bought out a different version under the same name?


Is yours a medium?


----------



## Inferknight

Dribbliette said:


> What size is she? Gorgeous colour


Small and she still holds a ton!


----------



## Dribbliette

I do find I have a lot of excess space in my medium’s so could probably go for a small as I often think I don’t need all the extra room and it would be nice to have a smaller, more compact bag. I do hope it’s the same colour as your real life shot. Online, they do all look washed out and none I’ve seen look like yours.


----------



## seton

Inferknight said:


> I recently bought mine from a boutique. I think they released 'girl' last year as well but it is the same shade. The colors look a little washed out in the stock photos, imo.



It was TWO yrs ago. Time flies.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> It was TWO yrs ago. Time flies.


Lol, I feel old.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Love the whole outfit.



Thank you. Khaki is my fav type of green.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Those were exactly the reasons I got this one....



Sounds like a lovely blue bag collection already. 



Phiomega said:


> Love the entire ensemble!



Thank you. Really like Khaki green.


----------



## Ludmilla

Medium Cuir today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Quadri Hobo with my Shih Tzu charm


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SmokieDragon said:


> Quadri Hobo with my Shih Tzu charm
> View attachment 3952295
> View attachment 3952296



That charm is adorable. Looks great with your Quadric.


----------



## meowlett

At the doggy physical therapy place.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Glitter_pixie said:


> That charm is adorable. Looks great with your Quadri.



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

meowlett said:


> View attachment 3952503
> 
> At the doggy physical therapy place.



What a beautiful dog! I didn't even notice the Neo for half a minute haha! Hope your doggy is doing ok


----------



## meowlett

SmokieDragon said:


> What a beautiful dog! I didn't even notice the Neo for half a minute haha! Hope your doggy is doing ok


Her name is Cherry Pie. She probably pulled her back, but is getting better.  Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

Small cherry red Cuir today (with Samorga insert for Speedy 25).


----------



## spicestory

meowlett said:


> View attachment 3952503
> 
> At the doggy physical therapy place.



@meowlett - The color of your Neo LP is amazing! Is it in the Bilberry color? And is it in the size small? or size medium?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## meowlett

spicestory said:


> @meowlett - The color of your Neo LP is amazing! Is it in the Bilberry color? And is it in the size small? or size medium?  Thanks in advance!


It is the Bilberry color and size medium.


----------



## spicestory

meowlett said:


> It is the Bilberry color and size medium.


@meowlett- Thanks for the info!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Medium Cuir today.



So smooshy and rich color. You make me want to use my cuir this week. 




SmokieDragon said:


> Quadri Hobo with my Shih Tzu charm



Quadri love! Your doggy charm is so cute. Matches your bag perfectly. 



meowlett said:


> .



Cherry Pie is adorable. I admit seeing her first, then searched my eyes for your LC. 



msd_bags said:


> Small cherry red Cuir today



Love how saturated cherry red is. I think I really need to get my cuir out this week. [emoji6]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Quadri love! Your doggy charm is so cute. Matches your bag perfectly.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> So smooshy and rich color. You make me want to use my cuir this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quadri love! Your doggy charm is so cute. Matches your bag perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry Pie is adorable. I admit seeing her first, then searched my eyes for your LC.
> 
> 
> 
> Love how saturated cherry red is. I think I really need to get my cuir out this week. [emoji6]


Thank you! Yes, you need to take her out.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Glitter_pixie said:


> That charm is adorable. Looks great with your Quadri.


----------



## Ludmilla

LP Bilberry on the train.
Happy Friday everyone! Hope you all enjoy a lovely weelend.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> LP Bilberry on the train.
> Happy Friday everyone! Hope you all enjoy a lovely weelend.



My fav color in LP! Happy weekend to you too. [emoji253]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Weekend outing with LP Bilberry backpack.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> My fav color in LP! Happy weekend to you too. [emoji253]


Thank you! Bilberry is so pretty, I own two LPs in this colour. 
I spot Bilberry LPs all the time in the streets. Guess it is the favorite colour for many people.


----------



## Ludmilla

Foulonne yesterday.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Guess it is the favorite colour for many people.



I agree. It is dark but still different from black. Over here, the popular color is black and red. 




Ludmilla said:


> Foulonne yesterday.



Such a warm and cosy color, goes so well with your outfit.


----------



## Selenet

Today in Zürich and yesterday in Gstaad, my Le Pliage. One of the lightest bags I own, easy to travel with!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3956915
> 
> View attachment 3956916
> 
> View attachment 3956917
> 
> Today in Zürich and yesterday in Gstaad, my Le Pliage. One of the lightest bags I own, easy to travel with!



Lovely! Too bad they have discontinued this style. I would have loved to get one


----------



## Glitter_pixie

meowlett said:


> View attachment 3952503
> 
> At the doggy physical therapy place.



Lovely! The doggie is adorable, too!



msd_bags said:


> Small cherry red Cuir today (with Samorga insert for Speedy 25).
> View attachment 3953017



Cherry red is one of my favorite colors in the cuir. 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Weekend outing with LP Bilberry backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956466


 Can't beat the Bilberry. How do you like using the LP backpack?



Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3956706
> 
> Foulonne yesterday.


 Dreamy!



Selenet said:


> View attachment 3956915
> 
> View attachment 3956916
> 
> View attachment 3956917
> 
> Today in Zürich and yesterday in Gstaad, my Le Pliage. One of the lightest bags I own, easy to travel with!



Love this color! Your outfits looks great, too! So stylish!


----------



## meowlett

I haven't decided if I am a pig or unicorn today.  LP at a nail salon that I haven't been to before.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Can't beat the Bilberry. How do you like using the LP backpack?



I like it a lot. Despite how small and flat it looks, it packs quite a fair bit. The only con I can think of is perhaps accessing your things as the way the zipper is designed meant that sometimes unzipping it can feel awkward. If I know I need to access my wallet frequently, then I usually pair this with the mini Cuir Crossbody.



meowlett said:


> I haven't decided if I am a pig or unicorn today.]



Such a clever way to wear your charms. Is this color Fig?


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks for all the likes and comments, ladies! 
Hope you all have a good start into the new week.


----------



## meowlett

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a clever way to wear your charms. Is this color Fig?


Thank you and yes, it is fig.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

meowlett said:


> Thank you and yes, it is fig.


Very lovely color. [emoji7]


----------



## minoxa33

meowlett said:


> Thank you and yes, it is fig.



Good to know! I think, my LP MSH is the same colour! I always said "mauve" because I did not know better. Do you know from which year it is?


----------



## SmokieDragon

minoxa33 said:


> Good to know! I think, my LP MSH is the same colour! I always said "mauve" because I did not know better. Do you know from which year it is?



Fig is from AW 2015


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carried my small Cherry cuir today to drop off a package to the post office.


----------



## Ludmilla

Glitter_pixie said:


> View attachment 3958635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carried my small Cherry cuir today to drop off a package to the post office.


What a lovely red! I need more Cuir in my life.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my small Cherry cuir today to drop off a package to the post office.



Cherry is one of my favourite reds! [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Glitter_pixie said:


> View attachment 3958635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carried my small Cherry cuir today to drop off a package to the post office.



Nice strap!


----------



## Ludmilla

Cuir again.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SmokieDragon said:


> Nice strap!


Thanks! I found it on Etsy. It will also work with my blue and Malabar pink cuirs.


----------



## misstan87

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks! I found it on Etsy. It will also work with my blue and Malabar pink cuirs.


Can you link the Etsy seller?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

misstan87 said:


> Can you link the Etsy seller?



Etsy Seller is AllesBags


----------



## misstan87

Glitter_pixie said:


> Etsy Seller is AllesBags


Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

I don’t carry LC bag but LC strap on my Tod’s bag - the LC strap brings new life to this 5-year old bag, the stripes brighten the pale pink color... found the combo by accident and very happy with the outcome!


----------



## Ludmilla

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3962074
> 
> I don’t carry LC bag but LC strap on my Tod’s bag - the LC strap brings new life to this 5-year old bag, the stripes brighten the pale pink color... found the combo by accident and very happy with the outcome!


Your Tod's is lovely!


----------



## Ludmilla

Running errands with Madame Balzane. Happy Saturday!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Running errands with Madame Balzane. Happy Saturday!



Such a happy color! Happy weekend too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> the stripes brighten the pale pink color...!



Lovely contrast. [emoji106] choice!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a happy color! Happy weekend too.


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lol, I feel old.


Lol, I feel old too!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> It’s a cold, clear day here so I needed a happy color to make me think warmer days will be here in a few weeks. Here’s my LLH Hydrangea with a pink fuzzy keychain. I bought the keychain on Etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945834


Love, love the color!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying an old favorite today!!!  Large Cuir!


----------



## TREATyoSELF

Carrying small but migthty Neo in grey today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying an old favorite today!!! [emoji2] Large Cuir!



Great to see you Cheidel! Your cuir looks amazing!


----------



## Selenet

Carrying my Le Pliage Miaou today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Navy Cuir for the past two weeks.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Navy Cuir for the past two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966630
> View attachment 3966632


Lovely! Is this small? We are bag twins.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely! Is this small? We are bag twins.


Thank you! Mine is a medium but I like to think we are still twins. [emoji4]


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying my LP Cuir Etoile bag from Bloomies! I love this bag a lot! Perfect size and strap drop for crossbody. [emoji93][emoji93]


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3966955
> 
> Carrying my LP Cuir Etoile bag from Bloomies! I love this bag a lot! Perfect size and strap drop for crossbody. [emoji93][emoji93]



And perfect strap width for crossbody  We are bag and strap twins!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3966955
> 
> Carrying my LP Cuir Etoile bag from Bloomies! I love this bag a lot! Perfect size and strap drop for crossbody. [emoji93][emoji93]



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Carrying my parade. Autumn 2009 runway bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Carrying my parade. Autumn 2009 runway bag.



Love! Yay for vintage Longchamp!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! Mine is a medium but I like to think we are still twins. [emoji4]


Mine is just the smaller twin. 


seton said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Carrying my parade. Autumn 2009 runway bag.
> 
> View attachment 3967065


Very special! I like it a lot.


----------



## Ludmilla

My Cuir with its sparkling new strap. Got it during the sale.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> My Cuir with its sparkling new strap.



Very pretty strap! I like the stars so much.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very pretty strap! I like the stars so much.


Love them, too.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Carrying my parade. Autumn 2009 runway bag.
> 
> View attachment 3967065



Very roomy and pretty bag! Love the button details


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3967763
> 
> My Cuir with its sparkling new strap. Got it during the sale.



Well done! A perfect match!


----------



## titica

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3967763
> 
> My Cuir with its sparkling new strap. Got it during the sale.


Love the strap too! Is that a special order? My Cuir has a regular thin leather strap.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TREATyoSELF said:


> Carrying small but migthty Neo in grey today
> 
> View attachment 3964647


I love the grey neo! Saw it in person and almost brought it home.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Carrying my parade. Autumn 2009 runway bag.
> 
> View attachment 3967065


So stunning! What is the leather type like by comparison to the LC leathers of today?


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> So stunning! What is the leather type like by comparison to the LC leathers of today?



Thank you! It's goatskin. Probably the best leather LC ever produced. I keep it folded flat like a Speedy in my luggage all the time but there are no fold lines. Probably closest to LPC today but it's thicker and has that sheen that goatskin is known for.


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Well done! A perfect match!


Thank you!


titica said:


> Love the strap too! Is that a special order? My Cuir has a regular thin leather strap.


Thank you.
No, this was no special order. My cuir has the normal strap, too. I bought that strap seperately on the German LC website.


----------



## Minerva_Mermaid

Running errands with a happy Neo to brighten a rainy day.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Year of the Dog Cuir


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Year of the Dog Cuir



I am so glad you got this bag before it sold out. We can all live vicariously through you now. Gorgeous paws with the most adorable bag charm I had seen. [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am so glad you got this bag before it sold out. We can all live vicariously through you now. Gorgeous paws with the most adorable bag charm I had seen. [emoji7]



Thanks so much! And thanks to you for your Leather Prince suggestion


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Year of the Dog Cuir
> 
> View attachment 3970091


OMG this is way too cute! Wish this was available in US! Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

Minerva_Mermaid said:


> View attachment 3969612
> 
> Running errands with a happy Neo to brighten a rainy day.


You have a cute matching tag for every bag! Love it!


----------



## LV&Evie

Took my new-to-me wool Victoire out for a spin!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! And thanks to you for your Leather Prince suggestion


Full credit to @pbnjam I only got to know about Leather Prince through her sharing.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> OMG this is way too cute! Wish this was available in US! Congrats!


I did not even have a chance to have a glimpse of this bag. It sold out within one week.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LV&Evie said:


> Took my new-to-me wool Victoire out for a spin!]



Love the galloping rider! Very nice!


----------



## Phiomega

Took this little bright one out for a casual dinner last night...


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3971064
> 
> Took this little bright one out for a casual dinner last night...



This color is gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pbnjam

I carried this bag to work on Vday! I haven’t carried this in a while but I still love it. [emoji173]️[emoji192]


----------



## Phiomega

Gunmetal LP SLH... love how my new fuchsia/pink G-shock looks against Gunmetal....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Took this little bright one out.



Darling of a bag. Love the bright color! 




pbnjam said:


> I carried this bag to work on Vday!



Love how you accessorized Miaou. [emoji813] [emoji175] 



Phiomega said:


> Gunmetal LP SLH..



Very tempted to add a gunmetal LP. It is such a nice deep gray. Love your fuschia watch!


----------



## LV&Evie

pbnjam said:


> I carried this bag to work on Vday! I haven’t carried this in a while but I still love it. [emoji173]️[emoji192]
> 
> View attachment 3971078


Love love love this!  The color, the way you styled it, everything!


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> OMG this is way too cute! Wish this was available in US! Congrats!



Thanks so much! Yes, I agree that the rest of the world needs this Cuir - so many dog lovers worldwide. Plus, this Cuir has structure!


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> I carried this bag to work on Vday! I haven’t carried this in a while but I still love it. [emoji173]️[emoji192]
> 
> View attachment 3971078



Love how you've accessorised Miaou!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Out with my navy cuir


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amethyst Etoiles Cuir clutch for a night out.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

My small beige Le Foulonne hobo.


----------



## Stephg

Large le pliage in bilberry with my hunter boots in grape [emoji171]


----------



## pbnjam

Switched up my strap today! This is fun!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Switched up my strap today! This is fun!



[emoji33]  This is stunning! Love the bold contrast. [emoji813]


----------



## That70sgirl

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3978148
> 
> Switched up my strap today! This is fun!


Ooooh......in black, red, and white, my all-time favorite color combination!  How could I not LOVE this?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Keeping my outfit light today so that Miaou can take centerstage.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Keeping my outfit light today so that Miaou can take centerstage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978514


I love this bag!! So cute! Wish they had the short handles here. The blue eyes really go well with your outfit!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> I love this bag!! So cute! Wish they had the short handles here. The blue eyes really go well with your outfit!


Thank you! I am surprised that there were no short handles this round. The MLH used to keep slipping off my shoulder but now it stayed put. Perhaps you want to give the LH another chance?


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Keeping my outfit light today so that Miaou can take centerstage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978514



I love the whole outfit including the blue G-shock or baby G? Feels like we have similar casual style! [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

Brought my pink Miaou out since it is the Miaou season!



Sorry it is a dark pic... I continue to love her cheery pink to brighten a weekend trip with my son!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I love the whole outfit including the blue G-shock or baby G? Feels like we have similar casual style!



Thank you! It is a denim blue G-shock. Available in baby G as well. I love how it goes easily with all my outfits. Yep, I think we share a similar causal comfy style. [emoji4] 




Phiomega said:


> Brought my pink Miaou out since it is the Miaou season!



Your pink Miaou is adorable and looks so sweet too. Enjoy your trip with your loved ones. [emoji175]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My favorite for a day of shopping with my mom


----------



## Selenet

This weekend I had these two while travelling:
Longchamp Le Pliage Miaou size S
Le Pliage customised travelbag


----------



## Selenet

Another picture with my Le Pliage and the official mascot [emoji3]


----------



## booksandbags

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3978148
> 
> Switched up my strap today! This is fun!


This Is honestly my fave bag of the year. 
And the red strap is amazing.
The original strap is amazing too.
Ugh I really want a LC CUIR!!!!!!! They’re so hard to find!!! I’m so glad you got this rare etoile beauty ♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Selenet said:


> This weekend I had these two while travelling



What a nice travel combi. [emoji170]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still with Miaou.


----------



## Phiomega

Dressing in black and white to allow Aqua 3D to shine... I really love the calm feel of this color and the ease of use of bucket bag. Hope the leather soften even more over time - anyone here has a 3D?


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3981655
> 
> Dressing in black and white to allow Aqua 3D to shine... I really love the calm feel of this color and the ease of use of bucket bag. Hope the leather soften even more over time - anyone here has a 3D?


Gorgeous! (I don't have any 3D!)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3981655
> 
> Dressing in black and white to allow Aqua 3D to shine... I really love the calm feel of this color and the ease of use of bucket bag. Hope the leather soften even more over time - anyone here has a 3D?



Looks great on you!  I own the 3D Small Tote in both midnight navy and cognac. The leather on those hasn’t softened much but my tote is a bit more structured design than your hobo.


----------



## seton

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3981655
> 
> Dressing in black and white to allow Aqua 3D to shine... I really love the calm feel of this color and the ease of use of bucket bag. Hope the leather soften even more over time - anyone here has a 3D?



What a wonderful colour! Congrats!
I think most of the regulars here have a 3D. I even have a small tote and a tech case/clutch. I think it does soften if you condition it a lot but that changes the matte finish it has.


----------



## catsinthebag

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3981655
> 
> Dressing in black and white to allow Aqua 3D to shine... I really love the calm feel of this color and the ease of use of bucket bag. Hope the leather soften even more over time - anyone here has a 3D?



What a beautiful color! I have a 3-D tote, the medium size. I don’t think it’s softened very much since I got it, but for a tote, that’s OK — it’s already pretty soft and I want it to keep some structure. Your bucket bag looks like it has the perfect amount of slouch!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3981655
> 
> Dressing in black and white to allow Aqua 3D to shine... I really love the calm feel of this color and the ease of use of bucket bag. Hope the leather soften even more over time - anyone here has a 3D?



Your 3D looks great on you! And the colour is so refreshing! I've got a 3D Polochon and a Small Tote. My Polochon is older and it's soft but structured - the leather feels the same as the day I got it. My Small Tote is too new (just bought in Dec) so it still feels the same.


----------



## Stephg

Carried fig today with a Coach charm.


----------



## Phiomega

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous! (I don't have any 3D!)






Cosmopolitan said:


> Looks great on you!  I own the 3D Small Tote in both midnight navy and cognac. The leather on those hasn’t softened much but my tote is a bit more structured design than your hobo.






seton said:


> What a wonderful colour! Congrats!
> I think most of the regulars here have a 3D. I even have a small tote and a tech case/clutch. I think it does soften if you condition it a lot but that changes the matte finish it has.





catsinthebag said:


> What a beautiful color! I have a 3-D tote, the medium size. I don’t think it’s softened very much since I got it, but for a tote, that’s OK — it’s already pretty soft and I want it to keep some structure. Your bucket bag looks like it has the perfect amount of slouch!





SmokieDragon said:


> Your 3D looks great on you! And the colour is so refreshing! I've got a 3D Polochon and a Small Tote. My Polochon is older and it's soft but structured - the leather feels the same as the day I got it. My Small Tote is too new (just bought in Dec) so it still feels the same.



Thank you all for the nice message! I did not know that there is so many 3D owners here! 

Looks like I need to adjust my expectation on slouch - but indeed the bucket has the right amount of slouch anyway. Interesting to know that most owned the tote - the tote was indeed the one that attracts me to 3D, but I love the ‘no lines’ look on the bucket especially for Aqua. Maybe next is the tote! [emoji12]

@seton: thank you for creating the 3D thread!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Aqua 3D



Now, that is a refreshing color for Spring. It looks great on you. Your cobalt wallet will look striking against it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3981655
> 
> Dressing in black and white to allow Aqua 3D to shine... I really love the calm feel of this color and the ease of use of bucket bag. Hope the leather soften even more over time - anyone here has a 3D?



The color of this is gorgeous! Love it on you. I bought a 3D tote on ebay and am awaiting its arrival. Might be tomorrow.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Now, that is a refreshing color for Spring. It looks great on you. Your cobalt wallet will look striking against it.



Indeed! I think I am in ‘blue’ mood this spring....



LuvAllBags said:


> The color of this is gorgeous! Love it on you. I bought a 3D tote on ebay and am awaiting its arrival. Might be tomorrow.



Thanks! What color did you get?


----------



## trunkline

Honestly love the cat Longchamp. Is it limited edition?


----------



## d.yean

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3978148
> 
> Switched up my strap today! This is fun!





pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3978148
> 
> Switched up my strap today! This is fun!



Love this!


----------



## SmokieDragon

trunkline said:


> Honestly love the cat Longchamp. Is it limited edition?


 
Yes, it's limited edition


----------



## meowlett

Me and my coworker''s Longchamp Cousins today.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

meowlett said:


> Me and my coworker''s Longchamp Cousins today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986041



Yay for Roseaus!!!


----------



## Phiomega

meowlett said:


> Me and my coworker''s Longchamp Cousins today



The Rousseau Sakura is really a work of art.... love the clean lines of Rousseau - I actually like the older style better as the edge of the bag looks smooth...


----------



## **Chanel**

Well, this was actually kind of an impulse buy last year. I liked the color combination and the patent leather, but wasn't completely sure about the stars. Must say, I've worn it a few times already and actually love it now. So easy to wear and quite roomy as well.
Yesterday I was travelling and took it with me. Perfect compagnon in the cold . And...it received a compliment from the Longchamp SA  while I was shopping there and another compliment from a Gucci SA .


----------



## Cosmopolitan

**Chanel** said:


> Well, this was actually kind of an impulse buy last year. I liked the color combination and the patent leather, but wasn't completely sure about the stars. Must say, I've worn it a few times already and actually love it now. So easy to wear and quite roomy as well.
> Yesterday I was travelling and took it with me. Perfect compagnon in the cold . And...it received a compliment from the Longchamp SA  while I was shopping there and another compliment from a Gucci SA .



Hey b-day buddy, nice to see you in here! Great pic and pretty etoiles bag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

**Chanel** said:


> Well, this was actually kind of an impulse buy last year. I liked the color combination and the patent leather, but wasn't completely sure about the stars. Must say, I've worn it a few times already and actually love it now. So easy to wear and quite roomy as well.
> Yesterday I was travelling and took it with me. Perfect compagnon in the cold . And...it received a compliment from the Longchamp SA  while I was shopping there and another compliment from a Gucci SA .


I have the same bag, and an LV SA asked me where I got it!!


----------



## **Chanel**

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hey b-day buddy, nice to see you in here! Great pic and pretty etoiles bag.



Hi Cosmo , always nice to see my fellow B-day twin around .  Thank you for the compliment . Yes, have been lurking on the Longchamp forum recently. And yesterday I also could not leave Longchamp empty handed, I hope this isn't going to be another addiction hee hee.



bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have the same bag, and an LV SA asked me where I got it!!



Yay, great to be your ban twin and I love how all the SA's compliment 'our' bag .


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> View attachment 3975148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small beige Le Foulonne hobo.


Very pretty!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I’ve been carrying my taupe MLH Le Pliage for the last week. Just love this color so much!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!!!


Thank you! It’s my favorite LC for the office.


----------



## Dintjes

Out with my Planetes hobo. Oldie but goodie..


----------



## Konicek007

S/S 2018 sunshine colour


----------



## obscurity7

My little Le Pliage Neo and a balanced breakfast of orange juice and a walnut sticky bun. [emoji12]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

obscurity7 said:


> My little Le Pliage Neo and a balanced breakfast of orange juice and a walnut sticky bun. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3996186



Yum!  And nice Neo. The small is my favorite size. So handy!


----------



## Phiomega

My etoiles LC Cuir iPad case accompanied me for a meeting at church with my small Burberry buckle bag... it is a highly functional iPad case, and a beautiful one!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3997076
> 
> 
> My etoiles LC Cuir iPad case accompanied me for a meeting at church with my small Burberry buckle bag... it is a highly functional iPad case, and a beautiful one!



Yay for being iPad case twins!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> it is a highly functional iPad case, and a beautiful one!



I fully agree with you in terms of its functionality and beauty. [emoji171]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hola. [emoji274] 
At breakfast with mini Cuir crossbody.


----------



## jill39

Konicek007 said:


> S/S 2018 sunshine colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995948



Is this the small or medium?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Mahogany Cody Cuir with Black Etoiles Cuir strap


----------



## catsinthebag

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Mahogany Cody Cuir with Black Etoiles Cuir strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997213



Great combo! Where did you get your dog bag charm? It’s so cute!


----------



## SmokieDragon

catsinthebag said:


> Great combo! Where did you get your dog bag charm? It’s so cute!



Thanks so much! The charm is from leatherprince on Etsy https://www.etsy.com/shop/leatherprince?ref=pr_faveshops

He also does custom orders. He didn't have a Shih Tzu charm so I sent him pictures of my dog and he customised it for me and threw in the tag with my initials on it too for the same price as his other small charms (yes, that's considered a small-sized one )


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for being iPad case twins!





frenziedhandbag said:


> I fully agree with you in terms of its functionality and beauty. [emoji171]



Hello twins!!! (Some twins can have different colors)


----------



## catsinthebag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! The charm is from leatherprince on Etsy https://www.etsy.com/shop/leatherprince?ref=pr_faveshops
> 
> He also does custom orders. He didn't have a Shih Tzu charm so I sent him pictures of my dog and he customised it for me and threw in the tag with my initials on it too for the same price as his other small charms (yes, that's considered a small-sized one )



This is so cool. I may contact him about doing a charm for my Bichon!  And good to know this is the “small” — I can only imagine how big a large must be. Thank you!


----------



## meowlett

Going to the vet with my younger dog for her stem cell consultation.  Since I need both hands, this bag is perfect.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

meowlett said:


> Going to the vet with my younger dog for her stem cell consultation.  Since I need both hands, this bag is perfect.
> View attachment 3998879



Nice Paris Rocks bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

meowlett said:


> Going to the vet with my younger dog for her stem cell consultation.  Since I need both hands, this bag is perfect.
> View attachment 3998879



Lovely! All the best with the consultation!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

meowlett said:


> Going to the vet



I was just looking at this bag online and thought the dimensions depict it to be rather roomy. Beautiful piece!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> View attachment 3994320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been carrying my taupe MLH Le Pliage for the last week. Just love this color so much!


Love the color!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying my favorite LC tote today.  I wish LC would bring the 2724 back!  Great work tote!!!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Carrying my favorite LC tote today.  I wish LC would bring the 2724 back!  Great work tote!!!



I remember this bag. looks like it's wearing well. You must take great care of it.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I remember this bag. looks like it's wearing well. You must take great care of it.


Thank you! She’s still my favorite LC tote!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Carrying my favorite LC tote today.  I wish LC would bring the 2724 back!  Great work tote!!!



Still looks brand new!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I wish LC would bring the 2724 back:



Can't agree more. It's such a great size.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Small mocha cuir and LLH LP in Bilberry for this week.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Small mocha cuir and LLH LP in Bilberry for this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011298
> View attachment 4011299



Yay for being Cuir cousins!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for being Cuir cousins!


[emoji16] Our relationship is expanding with our similar acquisitions.

Swopped Mocha Cuir for mini Cuir crossbody. Perfect for buffet dinner with girlfriends.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji16] Our relationship is expanding with our similar acquisitions.
> 
> Swopped Mocha Cuir for mini Cuir crossbody. Perfect for buffet dinner with girlfriends.
> View attachment 4011651



I just love Crossbody bags at buffets! No fuss, just concentrate on eating haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I just love Crossbody bags at buffets! No fuss, just concentrate on eating haha


You said it. No worries about leaving bag unguarded.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Handsfree for the weekend.


----------



## Cocoabean

Hi all! New to this area of the forum. I found this gem at Bloomies' outlet. I am completely in LOVE!

Being new to Longchamp, I am not really sure of the name of the model. This wallet has everything I look for. Plenty of card slots, separate cash compartment, smooth zipper.

That bit of crooked stitching on the right is barely noticeable in person. I didn't even see it until I was looking at these photos. Although it may be the reason it ended up at an outlet.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cocoabean said:


> Hi all! New to this area of the forum. I found this gem at Bloomies' outlet. I am completely in LOVE!



Congrats on your pretty wallet! Looks like the Cuir line.


----------



## Cocoabean

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your pretty wallet! Looks like the Cuir line.



Thank you. It is leather, and I think from Le Pliage Cuir. It is soooooo smooshy and buttery. Yum!


----------



## meowlett

Cherry Blossom with my Roseau Sakura


----------



## bellebellebelle19

meowlett said:


> Cherry Blossom with my Roseau Sakura
> View attachment 4020428


The Roseau sakura collection is one of my favorites!! Lovely photo and bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

meowlett said:


> Cherry Blossom with my Roseau Sakura



Picture perfect! What beautiful sakuras!


----------



## SmokieDragon

meowlett said:


> Cherry Blossom with my Roseau Sakura
> View attachment 4020428



Perfect  - double Sakura!


----------



## Ludmilla

meowlett said:


> Cherry Blossom with my Roseau Sakura
> View attachment 4020428


Beautiful!!


----------



## SofiaC

New addition to my LC family; S Cuir Tomette


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SofiaC said:


> New addition to my LC family; S Cuir Tomette


What a lovely color for Spring!


----------



## meowlett

Taking pup to the vet for part 2 of her stem cell procedure.  There is no better bag for this purpose.  And on a rainy day to top it off.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

meowlett said:


> Taking pup to the vet There is no better bag for this purpose.  And on a rainy day to top it off.



Very pretty pink. Is this color "Flower"? Hope all goes well for your pup.


----------



## meowlett

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very pretty pink. Is this color "Flower"? Hope all goes well for your pup.


I bought it so long ago that it even dropped off my Nordie purchase history.  But I did look it up.  It is indeed the "Flower".  I have a Pliage in matching color to carry my Pups' show and training gear.

And yes, the pup is doing well.  This is her second stem cell extraction and third stem cell injection.  The extraction is the scary part and is kind of like a doggie liposuction.   When we did the extraction 3 years ago for the first time, we were using a different technology and they only stored enough for two injections.

This time, I am about four Hermes CSGMs poorer but we have banked enough stem cells to treat her for the rest of her life.  My pup is worth every single penny spent on her.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

meowlett said:


> It is indeed the "Flower".
> 
> And yes, the pup is doing well.  My pup is worth every single penny spent on her.



Thank you for checking. Flower is a very sweet pink for your pup's essentials. Happy to hear your pup is well and good. She is lucky to have you whom loves her so much.


----------



## Mswing

Loving my new mademoiselle


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mswing said:


> View attachment 4027963
> 
> 
> Loving my new mademoiselle



Great bag and great pic!  I saw your pic on instagram several weeks ago and posted it here in the Mademoiselle thread. Would love to see some closeups of the bag or shots showing what fits inside. Congrats on your awesome Mademoiselle!


----------



## Phiomega

Miao is our for a day outdoor with family!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Mswing said:


> View attachment 4027963
> 
> 
> Loving my new mademoiselle



Ahhh! You're the lady in the photo that @Cosmopolitan posted on the Mademoiselle thread! Welcome to the forum!  Love how your strap matches your Mademoiselle so perfectly!  Looks fabulous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mswing said:


> Loving my new mademoiselle



Beautiful pic and I love how you styled it with that cuir strap. It complements the bag so well and ties in with your whole look.


----------



## seton

Nordstrom 1899 in Navy 
Arbre 2546


----------



## bugn

seton said:


> Nordstrom 1899 in Navy
> Arbre 2546
> 
> View attachment 4030460



OH MY!!!! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Dintjes

Going out with my Lilac SSH..


----------



## Stansy

On my way to the office this morning - before the rain came...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Nordstrom 1899 in Navy
> Arbre 2546



Love the embroidery details on that cosmetic pouch! 




Dintjes said:


> Going out with my Lilac SSH..



Such a sweet Spring color! Love it! 



Stansy said:


> On my way to the office.



Your bag matches the bell of your bike! [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Shop-It's maiden journey out. Straps stay on and do not slip off the shoulder. I leave the clasp open for easy access. Capacity is akin to MLH.


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Shop-It's maiden journey out. Straps stay on and do not slip off the shoulder. I leave the clasp open for easy access. Capacity is akin to MLH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033009


Beautiful! Is this the smaller size? I saw it recently in the boutique and liked it immediately


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> Beautiful! Is this the smaller size? I saw it recently in the boutique and liked it immediately


Yes, this is the smaller size. You ought to get one. It is a really lovely tote.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Shop-It's maiden journey out. Straps stay on and do not slip off the shoulder. I leave the clasp open for easy access. Capacity is akin to MLH.



Woohooo! I love the color combo and the style! And I know it is lightweight because I tried it few days back. Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Woohooo! I love the color combo and the style! And I know it is lightweight because I tried it few days back. Congrats!


Thank you! Somehow, I can imagine you with the rich brown version of this bag, seeing how well you rock your neutrals. Indeed, it is so light that I hardly feel it on me. It's wonderful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Shop-It's maiden journey out. Straps stay on and do not slip off the shoulder. I leave the clasp open for easy access. Capacity is akin to MLH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033009



Yay! Looking great


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay! Looking great


Thank you [emoji253] [emoji477]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! Somehow, I can imagine you with the rich brown version of this bag, seeing how well you rock your neutrals. Indeed, it is so light that I hardly feel it on me. It's wonderful!



Enabler alert [emoji599] alert [emoji599] alert [emoji599] ! Wondering if I should try it on or not, given that I have been on LC fever for the past two months with the 3D bucket and the small Fou Messenger.... [emoji38].... thanks Frenzied!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Enabler alert [emoji599] alert [emoji599] alert [emoji599] ! Wondering if I should try it on or not, given that I have been on LC fever for the past two months with the 3D bucket and the small Fou Messenger.... [emoji38].... thanks Frenzied!


A try won't harm. [emoji48]  LC fever is a healthy kind of fever. [emoji16]


----------



## Stephg

Carried large le pliage in khaki today [emoji299]️


----------



## Phiomega

My little Black Fou Messenger is accompanying me for this weekend family trip... I can’t stop raving about it, it is really an awesome bag...


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Shop-It's maiden journey out. Straps stay on and do not slip off the shoulder. I leave the clasp open for easy access. Capacity is akin to MLH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033009


Very pretty!!!


----------



## Selenet

My all time favorites riding in the bus with me [emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmPathetic

Selenet said:


> My all time favorites riding in the bus with me



They look so good together!! I have the tote, but haven't been able to source the pouch. Unfortunately selfridges won't ship to Australia. Time to look for a shipping forwarder I think!


----------



## Selenet

EmPathetic said:


> They look so good together!! I have the tote, but haven't been able to source the pouch. Unfortunately selfridges won't ship to Australia. Time to look for a shipping forwarder I think!



I bought mine from the flagship store in Paris (they had plenty of them left). I also searched for it online and didn't find it anywhere! It's very lightweight and fits all my makeup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mswing

SmokieDragon said:


> Ahhh! You're the lady in the photo that @Cosmopolitan posted on the Mademoiselle thread! Welcome to the forum!  Love how your strap matches your Mademoiselle so perfectly!  Looks fabulous!



Thanks!!!! I love this bag and the strap is surprisingly nice on it


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Le Pliage Collection (formerly called Chevaux)


----------



## Phiomega

My cute little black Foulonne for a weekend lunch with my son...


----------



## obscurity7

We were promised warm weather, but it was all a lie. My blue neo keeps me company on this dreary day.


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Le Pliage Collection (formerly called Chevaux)
> 
> View attachment 4040599


Oh , I love it, very pretty!!!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Oh , I love it, very pretty!!!!!!



Thanks so much! It is a lovely bag


----------



## SilkCat

My favorite longchamp item and wallet. I use this as a clutch too


----------



## luvlux64

My Rainy day companion to work 
First time posting here  but did a reveal of this Longchamp bag in my June 2017 Paris shopping post. Have a great day guys


----------



## SmokieDragon

Honore 404 WOC


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Honore 404 WOC
> 
> View attachment 4058082



Love this print!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love this print!



Yes, it's a very versatile print. I also have the scarf  IIRC, you have the Continental Wallet in this print


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, it's a very versatile print. I also have the scarf  IIRC, you have the Continental Wallet in this print



Yes you’re right I owned the wallet but re-homed it because I wasn’t using it much. I’m just constantly editing my collection. Still love the print though!


----------



## Esquared72

[emoji173]️ this [emoji309]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Went to the polls in my home country today with my Black LP Cuir Crossbody


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Went to the polls in my home country today with my Black LP Cuir Crossbody



Love this nifty little one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Small black neo at the library.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love this nifty little one.



Indeed! A nice low-key crossbody


----------



## Yuki85

According to the weather forecast it is going to rain in the next days so I decided to give my speedy B30 in Mono a break. It has already a lot of water drops but I don’t want to have more [emoji51][emoji57]

This guy is for me one of the best bags from the contemporary designers


----------



## Esquared72

New Lavender SLH. Having a hard time capturing this color on camera. It has a bit of a blue/periwinkle undertone that isn’t showing in pictures. It’s a gorgeous color.


----------



## Ludmilla

Finally used some LC again, today.


Medium Cuir.


And Bilberry with Cuir inside.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> [emoji173]️ this [emoji309]
> View attachment 4058580


Beautiful!!!  Lovely color!!!


----------



## Chloe kang

Ludmilla said:


> Finally used some LC again, today.
> View attachment 4066617
> 
> Medium Cuir.
> View attachment 4066618
> 
> And Bilberry with Cuir inside.


Wow looks good!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Chloe kang said:


> Wow looks good!!


Thank you!


----------



## Stansy

Oldie but Goldie


----------



## EGBDF

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4067770
> 
> 
> Oldie but Goldie


Oh what a fun print! I've never seen this one before.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4067770
> 
> 
> Oldie but Goldie



I've never seen this print before either. You have kept it so well  Looks brand new!


----------



## juls12

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4067770
> 
> 
> Oldie but Goldie


Wow that`s a great one. What year is it from?


----------



## Stansy

juls12 said:


> Wow that`s a great one. What year is it from?


Thank you! Unfortunately I don‘t know the exact year, but it is roughly 10 yo.


----------



## happyflower1

Running around town today [emoji295]️[emoji41][emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Gunmetal SLH LP Club


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> New Lavender SLH. Having a hard time capturing this color on camera. It has a bit of a blue/periwinkle undertone that isn’t showing in pictures. It’s a gorgeous color. ]



Love this Lavender. Such a sweet color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

10 years? It looks pristine. You've taken such good care of it. The print is so fun!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Gunmetal SLH LP Club ]



The charm brightened up the bag so well. Lovely!


----------



## msd_bags

My Le Foulonne the other day.  I’ve not been wearing her much lately and I realized it was because I’m kind of bored with her being just black and not much else. So I added color with my silk elephant charm and an O-ring from another bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> The charm brightened up the bag so well. Lovely!



Thanks so much!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Gunmetal SLH LP Club
> View attachment 4072849



Love it, SD! 



msd_bags said:


> My Le Foulonne the other day.  I’ve not been wearing her much lately and I realized it was because I’m kind of bored with her being just black and not much else. So I added color with my silk elephant charm and an O-ring from another bag.
> View attachment 4073396



I have the same bag and have been looking at it for the past 2 wks trying to decide when I am going to use it. lol.


----------



## Iamminda

msd_bags said:


> My Le Foulonne the other day.  I’ve not been wearing her much lately and I realized it was because I’m kind of bored with her being just black and not much else. So I added color with my silk elephant charm and an O-ring from another bag.
> View attachment 4073396


I really like your bag — it looks great with the charm.  I have it in Vermillion and would love to find a black or navy NWT one.


----------



## msd_bags

Iamminda said:


> I really like your bag — it looks great with the charm.  I have it in Vermillion and would love to find a black or navy NWT one.



I have quite a story on how this bag travelled to me. [emoji3] I am in Asia and I found this at Selfridges online last quarter of 2016. But it cannot be shipped outside of the UK. One day I casually joked in the office and asked, “do you know people in the UK who can bring a bag home for me?” Lo and behold, one had a friend who would be coming home for Christmas!! Long story short, this friend of a friend brought home this baby for me. And icing on the cake - it’s MIF! Hope you find your black one!


----------



## dianagrace

Iamminda said:


> I really like your bag — it looks great with the charm.  I have it in Vermillion and would love to find a black or navy NWT one.



Bloomingdales has black and tan. It is a 100% Exclusive and made in France

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...pp=4&pn=1|1|4|88&rsid=undefined&smp=matchNone


----------



## Iamminda

dianagrace said:


> Bloomingdales has black and tan. It is a 100% Exclusive and made in France
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/longchamp-le-foulonne-leather-shoulder-bag-100-exclusive?ID=2767097&CategoryID=1003785#fn=ppp=undefined&sp=1&rId=81&spc=88&spp=4&pn=1|1|4|88&rsid=undefined&smp=matchNone


Thanks so much for this info.  MIF too!!  For some reason, I thought this line has been discontinued since around 2016 (lol).   Guess I should have looked harder or ask here.  Thx


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Gunmetal SLH LP Club
> View attachment 4072849


Very cute!  Love it!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Very cute!  Love it!!



Thanks so much! It has a massive pocket which can fit an iPad Mini! It's already my favourite 2605


----------



## Selenet

My all time favorite bag! Longchamp cat bag for the win [emoji4]


----------



## lili45

msd_bags said:


> My Le Foulonne the other day.  I’ve not been wearing her much lately and I realized it was because I’m kind of bored with her being just black and not much else. So I added color with my silk elephant charm and an O-ring from another bag.
> View attachment 4073396


Beautiful bag!


----------



## lili45

SilkCat said:


> View attachment 4055150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite longchamp item and wallet. I use this as a clutch too


Just beautiful!


----------



## lili45

seton said:


> Nordstrom 1899 in Navy
> Arbre 2546
> 
> View attachment 4030460


Love love love this combo!


----------



## Ludmilla

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4078020
> 
> 
> My all time favorite bag! Longchamp cat bag for the win [emoji4]


I am trying so hard not to get that pretty pretty bag!  Love it!


----------



## Selenet

Ludmilla said:


> I am trying so hard not to get that pretty pretty bag!  Love it!



Did you just say you absolutely have to get it 
It is a great bag! Thank you


----------



## That70sgirl

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4078020
> 
> 
> My all time favorite bag! Longchamp cat bag for the win [emoji4]


Gorgeous!  I'm really regretting not buying this bag when we were in France earlier this year.  At the time it just didn't "speak to me", but it's really grown on me.  You look gorgeous and wear it so well!


----------



## meowlett

The expandable is hauling back my stash from retail therapy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Selenet said:


> Did you just say you absolutely have to get it
> It is a great bag! Thank you


Hehe. I am still debating.


----------



## Ludmilla

Medium Cuir.


----------



## Stansy

Another more or less vintage bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4085912
> 
> 
> Another more or less vintage bag.



Oh wow!!! Looks so chic!  What year is this from? What line is this? From the metal parts at the shoulder straps, it looks like it could be from the 3D line...?


----------



## Stansy

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh wow!!! Looks so chic!  What year is this from? What line is this? From the metal parts at the shoulder straps, it looks like it could be from the 3D line...?


I got it on the 2nd hand market. However this style of bags (metal parts, toile, MIF) have been around ~ 10 years ago.
Unfortunately I cannot remember the name of the line


----------



## seton

Hmmm, should I or shouldn't I?


----------



## Stansy

^ Just do it


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Hmmm, should I or shouldn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086175


Yes you should!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying buttery soft, large Longchamp Cuir in Pebble color (although it is gray to me).


----------



## bellebellebelle19

seton said:


> Hmmm, should I or shouldn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086175


I say should because I would!! Plus I think this is popular and would sell quickly if you change  your mind!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Hmmm, should I or shouldn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086175



Yes, you should!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying buttery soft, large Longchamp Cuir in Pebble color (although it is gray to me).



Gorgeous Pebble!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Hmmm, should I or shouldn't I?



One more vote for the SHOULD camp.


----------



## rabrabrn

Yes you should get the tote, you will not regret it!


----------



## Ludmilla

seton said:


> Hmmm, should I or shouldn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086175


Get it! 
(I will buy the blue one on Monday if it is still around.)


----------



## tinyyogini

Pink for today’s warm weather [emoji254]


----------



## Phiomega

Perfect handsfree, fuss free bag for outing with friends and family! I have carried her for almost all my recent travels because it is so easy to stuff this inside my luggage and pull it out when you need a ‘less serious’ bag, either for outing activity or casual dinners...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Perfect handsfree, fuss free bag for outing with friends and family!..



Small and yet fulfills its purpose so well!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Small and yet fulfills its purpose so well!



Well said. I carried my compact wallet, iPhone6s, extra battery, wet wipes and tissue, lip gloss, and pen - it does not bulge, with room to spare to accommodate a snack bar comfortably!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> it does not bulge, with room to spare



Okay, I really need to visit the boutique and try out this bag. Thank you for sharing. [emoji175]


----------



## Phiomega

Reversible Camel Roseau!


I got a new pair of camel colored mules and the color matched this bag perfectly!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Okay, I really need to visit the boutique and try out this bag. Thank you for sharing. [emoji175]



Happy trying! The yellow one is on 30% off BtW... [emoji12]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Happy trying! The yellow one is on 30% off BtW... [emoji12]


Wooo, that's good news. Yellow will be venturing out of my comfort zone. [emoji28]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Reversible Camel Roseau!



Love the warmth of camel and envious of ladies whom can carry it well. I am still trying to make a pair of camel mules work but still feel out of sorts with it.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the warmth of camel and envious of ladies whom can carry it well. I am still trying to make a pair of camel mules work but still feel out of sorts with it.



Try a white and white combo with it? Or, maroon also works very well with camel btw... I also just got a pair of camel mules from Tods sale [emoji6]


----------



## juls12

My coral LLH from 2015. I think that`s my most used Longchamp such a beautiful colour.


----------



## deii

Good morning!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Try a white and white combo with it? Or, maroon also works very well with camel btw... I also just got a pair of camel mules from Tods sale [emoji6]


Yep, white jeans is about the only thing I pair with it for now. I will give maroon a try. Thanks for the tip! Wooh, Tods shoes, I like too!


----------



## Korja

juls12 said:


> My coral LLH from 2015. I think that`s my most used Longchamp such a beautiful colour.
> View attachment 4091162


Wow, how did you maintain it after three years? Looks good.


----------



## Korja

deii said:


> Good morning!


Nice, what color is this?


----------



## deii

Korja said:


> Nice, what color is this?



Flowers pink from the recent collection, I believe


----------



## Korja

deii said:


> Flowers pink from the recent collection, I believe


Yes, I saw it but picked Pinky haha.


----------



## schooner

Good afternoon, Here's my very first Longchamp, the Honore 404 Tote and I love it. It's perfect for work.


----------



## greencurrytofu

schooner said:


> Good afternoon, Here's my very first Longchamp, the Honore 404 Tote and I love it. It's perfect for work.


I love the Honoré 404 line!


----------



## LVlover13

Rocked this baby for work today. This color is Flower and I'm in love with it at the moment [emoji7]


----------



## LVlover13

SLH in Orange today [emoji4]


----------



## juls12

Korja said:


> Wow, how did you maintain it after three years? Looks good.


I just wipe it down when it needs it. And I only use it in spring and summer and not year round.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

This tote is fast becoming a favourite.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> This tote is fast becoming a favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094346



Bag twin, what's not to love?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Bag twin, what's not to love?


[emoji16] enjoying it so much that I'm tempted by @seton 's post of the new Taupe? looking color. It looks like a cool tone and might work better for me than current season's Sienna.


----------



## Korja

At the office.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Grateful thanks to a very kind friend whom helped me acquire this MAD strap. Wide and comfortable, I like how it injects a bit of fun to my plain outfit.

@Phiomega These are the camel slip-ins that I am trying to work.


----------



## msd_bags

My medium Longchamp Neo in Raspberry touring Tokyo on a rainy day


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> My medium Longchamp Neo in Raspberry touring Tokyo on a rainy day



I see a spot of happiness, by way of your beautiful Raspberry. LC colors do help to chase gloomy weather away, don't they? Enjoy your trip!


----------



## cheidel

Korja said:


> At the office.


Very pretty!  Twinsies, I have the Eiffel Tote in Azur Blue too!    I also adore silver hardware on a bag!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Grateful thanks to a very kind friend whom helped me acquire this MAD strap. Wide and comfortable, I like how it injects a bit of fun to my plain outfit.
> 
> @Phiomega These are the camel slip-ins that I am trying to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096035
> View attachment 4096036


Lovely, and the strap is perfect!!!  Very cute shoes!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely, and the strap is perfect!!!  Very cute shoes!


Thank you! The length is perfect for me. The shoes are from CH. [emoji6]


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! The length is perfect for me. The shoes are from CH. [emoji6]


My favorite shoes!  They look good on you!


----------



## LVlover13

Lavender today. I wouldn't think I would like it until I actually saw it at the store. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Lavender



I usually don't get a light LP for fear of stains and dirt but Lavender is so pretty. My favorite color is purple. Might get a cosmetic case in it instead. [emoji171]


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Grateful thanks to a very kind friend whom helped me acquire this MAD strap. Wide and comfortable, I like how it injects a bit of fun to my plain outfit.
> 
> @Phiomega These are the camel slip-ins that I am trying to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096035
> View attachment 4096036


The strap looks great with this crossbody! very cute shoes too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> The strap looks great with this crossbody! very cute shoes too!


[emoji6] Thank you dear! [emoji171] [emoji253] [emoji175]


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> I usually don't get a light LP for fear of stains and dirt but Lavender is so pretty. My favorite color is purple. Might get a cosmetic case in it instead. [emoji171]


It is a beautiful color! Now it makes me start looking into a backpack!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> It is a beautiful color! Now it makes me start looking into a backpack!


The sale is already on in US. You should definitely get a backpack, it looks deceptively small but yet packs a lot. Perfect for travelling!


----------



## TrixyG

Pinky at the Target Starbucks.


----------



## hb925

LVlover13 said:


> Lavender today. I wouldn't think I would like it until I actually saw it at the store. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097975



Your photo inspired me. Pulled the trigger on LLH that’s on sale, I can’t wait for her to arrive!


----------



## LVlover13

cj0617 said:


> Your photo inspired me. Pulled the trigger on LLH that’s on sale, I can’t wait for her to arrive!


You won't be disappointed. [emoji6]


----------



## LVlover13

TrixyG said:


> Pinky at the Target Starbucks.[emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098671


I have this color in SSH because I'm afraid of getting stains in bigger bag but your picture makes me think about getting a SLH... Hmm..


----------



## LVlover13

Using my SLH in pink today. Feel like I've been using different LC every day this week. This weather really makes me want to show off all of my LC's with bright color [emoji1]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Petal Madeleine Crossbody


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Petal Madeleine Crossbody



Yay, she's out!


----------



## Korja

TrixyG said:


> Pinky at the Target Starbucks.[emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098671


Very beautiful color


----------



## cheesecheerful

TrixyG said:


> Pinky at the Target Starbucks.
> View attachment 4098671



its so simply but sweet at the same time.. and i love how you pick ur key chain for ur bag.. so cute!!! then inspiring me to buy it! haha


----------



## TrixyG

cheesecheerful said:


> its so simply but sweet at the same time.. and i love how you pick ur key chain for ur bag.. so cute!!! then inspiring me to buy it! haha


Do it!  (and it's on sale right now...) It is a super sweet, peachy pink,  I really love the color. 
I bought that scarf charm at the Polo outlet for my Peony Le Pliage... and happy that it seems to work for the Pinky too


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay, she's out!



Hehe! And now more functional than ever with her Madeleine Lilac strap!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Hehe! And now more functional than ever with her Madeleine Lilac strap!


We want to see her with her sweet lilac strap!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> We want to see her with her sweet lilac strap!



Here she is:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Here she is:



Looking sweet as a Petal. [emoji254]


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Here she is:
> 
> View attachment 4101803


Wow, I didn't really like those wide straps until this picture....now I see the love! What a great pair.


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Here she is:
> 
> View attachment 4101803




Beauty!


----------



## cheesecheerful

SmokieDragon said:


> Here she is:
> 
> View attachment 4101803


wow... I never look for any longchamp bags except they tote bag design... but this one is really nice!! beuatyful )


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking sweet as a Petal. [emoji254]





EGBDF said:


> Wow, I didn't really like those wide straps until this picture....now I see the love! What a great pair.





seton said:


> Beauty!





cheesecheerful said:


> wow... I never look for any longchamp bags except they tote bag design... but this one is really nice!! beuatyful )



Thanks so much, ladies!  Interesting that I bought the strap before the bag hehe. It goes well with my Black Mademoiselle too


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Interesting that I bought the strap before the bag



The same case for me. Got the LP cuir strap in Sienna for future khaki cuir. [emoji16]


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Here she is:
> 
> View attachment 4101803


Beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

Decided to carry the Eiffel on this gorgeous, sunny day, since I rarely use her!!!!


----------



## LVlover13

It's "sunshine" day! [emoji559]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Decided to carry the Eiffel on this gorgeous, sunny day, since I rarely use her!!!!



Beautiful azure! Love to see you using her again! It's been some time.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> It's "sunshine" day!



Matches your dress so well. Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

This wide Madeleine strap made mum love her small mocha cuir again. Due to the shorter length, the bag now hangs higher on her when worn crossbody and so much more comfortable on the shoulder too.


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> Matches your dress so well. Gorgeous!


Thanks! That was why I wore that dress [emoji6]


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> This wide Madeleine strap made mum love her small mocha cuir again. Due to the shorter length, the bag now hangs higher on her when worn crossbody and so much more comfortable on the shoulder too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103190


The strap!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> The strap!


LC straps are addictive. They are all so soft and comfy, the leather ones too. I have a medium cuir and even at 5"10, I find the bag hanging lower than I will like it. The original strap, which is thinner can also make the bag feel heavy, if I am carrying more than usual. With the current wider strap helping to distribute weight better, I find myself enjoying my cuir even more.


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> LC straps are addictive. They are all so soft and comfy, the leather ones too. I have a medium cuir and even at 5"10, I find the bag hanging lower than I will like it. The original strap, which is thinner can also make the bag feel heavy, if I am carrying more than usual. With the current wider strap helping to distribute weight better, I find myself enjoying my cuir even more.


It really adds a nice touch to the bag and I like how the color and material really contrast the color of the bag which makes it look so chic and fun to wear!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> It really adds a nice touch to the bag and I like how the color and material really contrast the color of the bag which makes it look so chic and fun to wear!


You just echoed my thoughts. [emoji6]


----------



## Korja

cheidel said:


> Decided to carry the Eiffel on this gorgeous, sunny day, since I rarely use her!!!!


I have that in same color! [emoji846]


----------



## Korja

At the office.


----------



## LVlover13

Red backpack today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Red backpack today



Beautiful! I love how you match your bags to your outfit.


----------



## Phiomega

I got my Arizona Citi out and tried a new way to use the strap to make it shorter - really liked it!


This pic shows the color better... it is such a lively color - I need to get her out more...


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful! I love how you match your bags to your outfit.


Thanks! That's the reason why I ended up with too many LC's! [emoji16]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Thanks! That's the reason why I ended up with too many LC's! [emoji16]


Legit reason to own many LCs, all for style! [emoji106] 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> Legit reason to own many LCs, all for style! [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


Well said! [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Raining days = LP 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Raining days = LP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4108165
> 
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


Lovely!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely!!!!


Thank you my friend! 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LVlover13

Miss Pinky wants to go out today [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LVlover13

And she is out!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SmokieDragon

Black Honore 404 Crossbody which I got from the sale


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Black Honore 404 Crossbody which I got from the sale
> View attachment 4110829



Congrats! Such a classic bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

LVlover13 said:


> Miss Pinky wants to go out today [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4108899
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


That charm is adorable!


----------



## LVlover13

Ludmilla said:


> That charm is adorable!


Thanks I put hand sanitizer in it for easy access since I have a one year old toddler 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ludmilla

LVlover13 said:


> Thanks I put hand sanitizer in it for easy access since I have a one year old toddler
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


Adorable and practical. Perfect!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats! Such a classic bag.



Thanks so much!


----------



## cheidel

Black Longchamp Cuir, large.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Black Longchamp Cuir, large.



That bee charm, beautiful with a gorgeous bag! 



SmokieDragon said:


> Black Honore 404 Crossbody



Black beauty! [emoji7] 



Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsinthebag

cheidel said:


> Black Longchamp Cuir, large.



Can you share where you got the bee charm? I love it!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> That bee charm, beautiful with a gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Black beauty! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


Thank you!!!


----------



## Lizzys

catsinthebag said:


> Can you share where you got the bee charm? I love it!


Hurry because there is only 1 left!  https://www.etsy.com/listing/564542129/bag-charm-with-a-bumble-bee?ref=shop_home_active_24


----------



## cheidel

catsinthebag said:


> Can you share where you got the bee charm? I love it!


From Charmwithlove on Etsy!


----------



## cheidel

Large Longchamp Cuir is also a great travel bag!  Today she’s traveling back to N.O. from DC!


----------



## LVlover13

LLH in lilac today. Love this size and color. I feel like it's perfect for all year round. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cheidel

Large Natural LC Cuir today.  She hasn’t been out in a year, so she’s excited!!!


----------



## LVlover13

Ready for the trip!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## seton

LVlover13 said:


> Ready for the trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116299
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


Hope you're going somewhere nice!

I am also going on a trip with my LPC and foulonne crossbody but to a funeral. Sigh.




Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Phiomega

3D Aqua hobo is out for a public holiday casual shopping!


----------



## Claraloo

seton said:


> Hope you're going somewhere nice!
> 
> I am also going on a trip with my LPC and foulonne crossbody but to a funeral. Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 4116334
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk



Sincere condolences


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LVlover13

seton said:


> Hope you're going somewhere nice!
> 
> I am also going on a trip with my LPC and foulonne crossbody but to a funeral. Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 4116334
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that... But on the other hand, I have to compliment your foulone crossbody. It looks super cute!

Yes we are visit our families and relatives and super excited to see them. Since I have a toddler, I carry a lot of things for her and this LLH really did the trick. It's so roomy without feeling uncomfortable on the shoulders - really a good choice as a mommy's carry-on bag.  

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Phiomega

seton said:


> Hope you're going somewhere nice!
> 
> I am also going on a trip with my LPC and foulonne crossbody but to a funeral. Sigh.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk



Condolences and hope all your family be strengthened....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I am also going on a trip with my LPC and foulonne crossbody but to a funeral. Sigh.



I'm sorry to hear that. My condolences.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> 3D Aqua hobo is out for a public holiday casual shopping!



Looking good!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Ready for the trip!



Enjoy your trip! Agree that the LLH makes a very nice Mummy's bag.


----------



## LVlover13

Little Miss Sunshine gets to go out today! [emoji2][emoji559]
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Little Miss Sunshine gets to go out today!



Sunshine indeed! Such a nice cheerful color. [emoji274]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hearts, coffee and Miaou. Good way to start the morning.


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hearts, coffee and Miaou. Good way to start the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117518


Love everything in this picture! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Love everything in this picture!



[emoji5] thank you.


----------



## happyflower1

Great sunny day for this !


----------



## SmokieDragon

Amethyst 3D with Peacock strap, nameplate and charm. Foulonne SLGs in the bag


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hearts, coffee and Miaou. Good way to start the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117518


So cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

Black leather 1899 Tote enjoying her day out after being stored away for a year!!!


----------



## seton

LP pantheres 




Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> LP pantheres
> 
> View attachment 4118541
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk


Lovely color for summer!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Amethyst 3D with Peacock strap, nameplate and charm. Foulonne SLGs in the bag]



In love with this colour combi. [emoji171] [emoji170]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> So cute!!!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## seton

SOL 1899
LPH wallet
Fou CP and document pouch

All in Corail


----------



## frenziedhandbag

@seton You make me want something in coral now. Stunning pairings!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> SOL 1899
> LPH wallet
> Fou CP and document pouch
> 
> All in Corail
> 
> View attachment 4120528


Beautiful Statue Tote, lovely colors!!!


----------



## missmoimoi

Roseau Panier d’art tote [emoji173]️enjoying her very much [emoji106]


----------



## cheidel

LLH LP, in red.  She’s excited to be out since she’s been stored away for the past two years!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> LLH LP, in red.  She’s excited to be out since she’s been stored away for the past two years!!!



2 years is quite long. Bet she is more than excited! 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheidel

Left for a weekend trip this morning, the LM Metal 1624 is the perfect weekender!!!!


----------



## arielqueen

happyflower1 said:


> Great sunny day for this !
> View attachment 4117752


I really love this colour.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Left for a weekend trip this morning, the LM Metal 1624 is the perfect weekender!!!!



She just glows on that car!


----------



## seton

From this past week:

Midnite 3D
Mimosa Fou purse
Mimosa Fou pouch
Cognac Fou

Hydrangea SOL
Hydrangea Roseau Croco purse


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> From this past week:
> 
> Midnite 3D
> Mimosa Fou purse
> Mimosa Fou pouch
> Cognac Fou
> 
> Hydrangea SOL
> Hydrangea Roseau Croco purse
> 
> View attachment 4124400
> View attachment 4124401



How many Fou Coin Purses do you have? You really love the style! Ironically, I was staring at my Coral Fou Coin Purse in my small 3D tonight and thinking about securing it on the key holder which is what you've done in your picture haha 

That is a very pretty ring!! What stone is it?


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> She just glows on that car!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> From this past week:
> 
> Midnite 3D
> Mimosa Fou purse
> Mimosa Fou pouch
> Cognac Fou
> 
> Hydrangea SOL
> Hydrangea Roseau Croco purse
> 
> View attachment 4124400
> View attachment 4124401


Gorgeous color!!!  Now I hate I missed the Hydrangea!


----------



## seton

I have two fou.
It is rubellite iirc.





SmokieDragon said:


> How many Fou Coin Purses do you have? You really love the style! Ironically, I was staring at my Coral Fou Coin Purse in my small 3D tonight and thinking about securing it on the key holder which is what you've done in your picture haha
> 
> That is a very pretty ring!! What stone is it?


Thanks [emoji8]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Left for a weekend trip this morning, the LM Metal 1624 is the perfect weekender!!!!


I've forgotten you have this beauty. She is gorgeous! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous color!!!  Now I hate I missed the Hydrangea!


Not too late. Dahlia this F/W looks very similar!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've forgotten you have this beauty. She is gorgeous! Enjoy your trip!


Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> From this past week]



It is always such a joy to take a peek at your SLGs. You always do such a good job coordinating them. Hydrangea is beautiful, love how your ring matches it.


----------



## msd_bags

My Blue LP this rainy day.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> From this past week:
> 
> Midnite 3D
> Mimosa Fou purse
> Mimosa Fou pouch
> Cognac Fou
> 
> Hydrangea SOL
> Hydrangea Roseau Croco purse
> 
> View attachment 4124400
> View attachment 4124401


Always love seeing your SLG accessories!


----------



## cheidel

On the way to my nail appointment.  I forgot I had this Eiffel LP, so this is her first time out I think.    I really need to inventory my LC Collection.


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> On the way to my nail appointment.  I forgot I had this Eiffel LP, so this is her first time out I think.    I really need to inventory my LC Collection.


It was like a bonus find for you! Those pliages are just so easy to hide. lol


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> It was like a bonus find for you! Those pliages are just so easy to hide. lol


I agree!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> On the way to my nail appointment.  I forgot I had this Eiffel LP, so this is her first time out I think.    I really need to inventory my LC Collection.


Khaki looks fabulous in the Eiffel. There is an app Smart Closet that allows you to inventory your bags.


----------



## rutabaga

Carrying my Longchamp Roseau with the longer handle and leopard print lining today


----------



## seton

The week so far in LC 

Ruban clutch 
Black fou CP 

White LM metal. First time I am using this year, I only use in summer and the leather and canvas is yellowing like a mofo.

Pink fou wallet


----------



## dotty8

I took my new large navy Le Pliage with a Laduree charm to a patisserie after work  I quite like it, plus it was made in France


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Ruban clutch
> Black fou CP
> White LM metal.



That clutch looks fabulous! It might have had yellowed but a white bag is just so chic in summer.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dotty8 said:


> I took my new large navy Le Pliage with a Laduree charm to a patisserie after work]



The Laduree charm never fails to make me smile, especially when paired with an LP.


----------



## Phiomega

Only got a chance to post now - this is from last week in Tokyo! Out for a 10 days trip in Japan - my trusted gunmetal LP and my Fou navy backpack came with me... this is gunmetal LP with Piny the porcupine, on the way to Ueno Park in Tokyo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Out for a 10 days trip in Japan - my trusted gunmetal LP and my Fou navy backpack came with me.!



Looking good Phio! Japan is one of my favourite countries to visit. Hope you had fun!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Medium [emoji523] Cuir. The color is amazing. So grateful to my kind friend whom rehomed it to me.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium [emoji523] Cuir. The color is amazing. So grateful to my kind friend whom rehomed it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131670
> View attachment 4131671
> View attachment 4131681


Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!  Looks great on you!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!  Looks great on you!!!!


Thank you! [emoji16]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Mr Bags Year of the Dog Cuir


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Mr Bags Year of the Dog Cuir]



Hello cutie! That bag charm is perfect for this bag. Doesn't it feel like you are bringing your doggy out as well? [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hello cutie! That bag charm is perfect for this bag. Doesn't it feel like you are bringing your doggy out as well? [emoji7]



Yes, it does!


----------



## APhiJill

Just switched to this one. The expandable zipped. My very first Longchamp


----------



## ElmoTan

Using my first backpack from Longchamp!! ❤


----------



## frenziedhandbag

APhiJill said:


> Just switched to this one. The expandable zipped. My very first Longchamp



Congrats on your first Longchamp. You picked a versatile workhorse of a bag. We assure you that many other LCs will follow.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ElmoTan said:


> Using my first backpack from Longchamp!! [emoji173]]



Very cute bag charm.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Adding to the sequence of black bags, my mini cuir crossbody. This bag is nowhere mini at all.


----------



## APhiJill

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats on your first Longchamp. You picked a versatile workhorse of a bag. We assure you that many other LCs will follow.



Oh I have quite a few. This was purchased a few years ago at the Nordstrom sale. As we speak, a friend of mine left on Friday to head home to Paris for her sister’s wedding and  I gave her money and a list of what I want from Longchamp in Paris


----------



## frenziedhandbag

APhiJill said:


> I gave her money and a list of what I want from Longchamp in Paris



It's so nice that your first LC is still with you. [emoji7]  you know we all wish to see your haul once your sister returns.


----------



## ElmoTan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very cute bag charm.


Thank you.


----------



## elinda

Brought 3 small crossbody bags with me on a month’s vacation to Europe; so far the Longchamp 2.0 is being used the most


----------



## janbug27

elinda said:


> View attachment 4134266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought 3 small crossbody bags with me on a month’s vacation to Europe; so far the Longchamp 2.0 is being used the most



One of my fave bags! Love the color combo too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

elinda said:


> the Longchamp 2.0 is being used the most



Love the leather of 2.0 line. LC bags are the best companions when it comes to travel.


----------



## msd_bags

I also love the look of the 2.0 line but scared of leather scratching.  How does the leather hold up?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> I also love the look of the 2.0 line but scared of leather scratching.  How does the leather hold up?


I personally find it very worry free. Used to have a bucket bag in it. Didn't find any scratches on it at all, despite it being smooth leather. If you find something you like in it, go for it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Khaki Club's first outing.


----------



## CookyMonster

This...*waving to frenziedhandbag*


----------



## frenziedhandbag

CookyMonster said:


> This...*waving to frenziedhandbag*



*waves back [emoji112] your bag charm is so apt! Perfect pairing and I love your PF username, my fav monster in Sesame Street.


----------



## CookyMonster

Thanks! And i do like cookies in real life too hehe


----------



## Dintjes

Carrying my LC on the road today ❤️


----------



## Monique1004

CookyMonster said:


> View attachment 4135789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This...*waving to frenziedhandbag*



Love the new club design!


----------



## rutabaga

Using my new large navy cuir Longchamp from the Nordstrom anniversary sale for the first time today! I've had my eye on the navy for years and finally pulled the trigger earlier this week:


----------



## SmokieDragon

elinda said:


> View attachment 4134266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought 3 small crossbody bags with me on a month’s vacation to Europe; so far the Longchamp 2.0 is being used the most



This is my favourite crossbody! Glad to be fraternal twins with you


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Khaki Club's first outing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135064



Hello, fraternal twin!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Dintjes said:


> Carrying my LC on the road today ❤️



Hello, bag twin!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Khaki Club's first outing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135064



Loving the Club. Love the new watermark too. Viva La PicsArt!




CookyMonster said:


> View attachment 4135789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This...*waving to frenziedhandbag*



Too adorable 



i*bella said:


> Using my new large navy cuir Longchamp from the Nordstrom anniversary sale for the first time today! I've had my eye on the navy for years and finally pulled the trigger earlier this week:
> 
> View attachment 4136433



I got this last yr and it's become one of my favorites. I posted action shots at least twice in this thread.


----------



## APhiJill

My new to me hobo is going out for the first time today. It’s going to work


----------



## elinda

janbug27 said:


> One of my fave bags! Love the color combo too!



Yes, mine too! Love all blue colors!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the leather of 2.0 line. LC bags are the best companions when it comes to travel.


 
They’re the best, truly!



msd_bags said:


> I also love the look of the 2.0 line but scared of leather scratching.  How does the leather hold up?



The leather is smooth but worry free! I have no scratches or anything on mine.
The crossbody I haven’t used much but I have a bucket bag too (same leather and colors) both bought in September 2016 and the bucket bag I’ve used lots! And still looks as new!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dintjes said:


> Carrying my LC on the road today [emoji173]️



You look fab! 



i*bella said:


> Using my new large navy



So much sumptuous leather to love in this size! Beautiful navy. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Hello, fraternal twin!



Hello, I might be fraternal twins with you again. Very tempted with gunmetal. 



seton said:


> Loving the Club. Love the new watermark too:



Thank you! The Club is really nice. I am so so so tempted to add a mini SH in gunmetal. Trying hard to resist. 



APhiJill said:


> My new to me hobo



Seeing yours made me miss my Duck Blue hobo. It is no longer with me. Hope you enjoy yours. 



elinda said:


> The leather is smooth but worry free! the bucket bag I’ve used lots! And still looks as new!



Can't agree more with you! The 2.0 leather is so fussfree.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Khaki Club's first outing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135064


She’s lovely, and I’m sure she enjoyed her first outing!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> She’s lovely, and I’m sure she enjoyed her first outing!!!


She did. Carrying her three days in a row now. She's a delight to use.


----------



## cheidel

CookyMonster said:


> View attachment 4135789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This...*waving to frenziedhandbag*


Lovely bag and the perfect charm!!!


----------



## CookyMonster

cheidel said:


> Lovely bag and the perfect charm!!!



Thanks! Lovely coincidence that they both match ^_^


----------



## **Chanel**

msd_bags said:


> My Blue LP this rainy day.
> View attachment 4125039



I love this shade of blue ! Do you remember the same/season of it?


----------



## **Chanel**

Did some quick sale shopping at Zara and H&M. Miaou was happy to keep me company .


----------



## msd_bags

**Chanel** said:


> I love this shade of blue ! Do you remember the same/season of it?



I think it’s simply called Blue and bought from a duty free LC shop in October 2016. Hope this helps!


----------



## **Chanel**

msd_bags said:


> I think it’s simply called Blue and bought from a duty free LC shop in October 2016. Hope this helps!



Thank you! I love this electric blue, hope they bring back a similar shade of blue one day .


----------



## Mariapia

My Cuir with the cute Hermès Rodeo charm .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mariapia said:


> My Cuir with the cute Hermès Rodeo charm .



Such a sweet pairing!


----------



## Phiomega

Falling in love again with my camel cuir.... had to interview students in campus and wanted to feel stylish but ‘down to earth’. So I opted for my camel cuir with my own choice of strap! I fell in love again with her - such an effortless and light bag....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Falling in love again with my camel cuir....  such an effortless and light bag....



Stunning camel and the strap provides an absolute beautiful contrast to it as well as adding an edge to it. I'm sure you blended in with the students at the campus.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Stunning camel and the strap provides an absolute beautiful contrast to it as well as adding an edge to it. I'm sure you blended in with the students at the campus.



Thank you! I think it was rather successful indeed... really fun to go to work with sneakers, jeans and t-shirt for once!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> really fun to go to work with sneakers, jeans and t-shirt for once!



I can imagine!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

New trio of LC innards... everyday.


----------



## cheidel

Brown 2724 at work with me today!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Brown 2724 at work with me today!!!!



It will be fun to see your entire family of 2724s! What an impressive collection of it.


----------



## Phiomega

This little, bright functional bag accompanied me to a late trip to grocery store with my son.... I think Tsumtsum Piglet is definitely eyeing it [emoji16]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> This little, bright functional bag



Piglet goes so well with it. [emoji7]


----------



## cheidel

Going shopping today with my Bilberry Eiffel!!!!


----------



## Jazz-B

Longchamp Mademoiselle! I Love it ❤️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jazz-B said:


> Longchamp Mademoiselle! I Love it [emoji173]️


Looking gorgeous on you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jazz-B said:


> Longchamp Mademoiselle! I Love it ❤️



Yay for being fraternal bag twins!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Garnet Eiffel's maiden trip out. It was raining and we warmed up with hot desserts and pastries. 

Instead of carrying it by hand, I skipped my usual bag organiser and thus "flattened" the bag. This way, I can wear it on my shoulder.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Changed into mini cuir for quick errands with kiddo.


----------



## Phiomega

Immediately use my brand new LP club for travel today.... I really love the orange edging on the green khaki...


----------



## Love_Couture

Happy Wednesday. [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Ludmilla

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4146696
> 
> This little, bright functional bag accompanied me to a late trip to grocery store with my son.... I think Tsumtsum Piglet is definitely eyeing it [emoji16]


Tsumtsum Piglet and bag look great together!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Immediately use my brand new LP club for travel today.... I really love the orange edging on the green khaki...]



Yay,you got one too! It's such a nice contrast and perfect for a pop of color. Love the Club collection!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

In [emoji173] with Pebble. Such a great neutral.


----------



## ElmoTan

Bought the SSH in Navy yesterday and using it for the first time today & super loved it.. my 2 y/o daughter had fun carrying it as well so, win/win!! ❤


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> In [emoji173] with Pebble. Such a great neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151943
> View attachment 4151944



Congrats, it's beautiful! I agree that pebble is a great neutral.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats, it's beautiful! I agree that pebble is a great neutral.


I'm surprised at how much I like it. It does seem to have a little bit of taupe in it? When I carry black with a brighter outfit, I always feel a lighter colored bag will look better. I tend to shun away from light colored bags though as they are harder to maintain. I think Pebble is my answer to a lighter colored bag.

*Pebble cemented my wandering thoughts and your suggestion for Mlle. Gray, it shall be.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4142496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cuir with the cute Hermès Rodeo charm .


Beautiful! Which size is she?


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> In [emoji173] with Pebble. Such a great neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151943
> View attachment 4151944



Looking great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great!


Thank you! [emoji254]


----------



## Mariapia

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Beautiful! Which size is she?


Size medium.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> In [emoji173] with Pebble. Such a great neutral.



Very nice neutral indeed. This tone has an elegant touch to it. I am also in the mood of gray-tones (or blue gray) bag... love your pebble!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay,you got one too! It's such a nice contrast and perfect for a pop of color. Love the Club collection!



Yes I really love the club collection - the contrast really gets me!

Here she is today - surprised how well she goes with my peach tone sneakers and jeans...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Here she is today - surprised how well she goes with my peach tone sneakers and jeans...



Khaki is a lovely neutral. Love how you jazzed up your outfit with those cool sneakers.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Mariapia said:


> Size medium.


Thank you. She is beautiful. I'm considering purchasing this bag. I have never seen it in person. 
Does the leather hold up?


----------



## Grande Latte

Yes. Khaki is a very versatile color. It seems to bring out other colors. Looks great on you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Small Bilberry for grocery shopping.


----------



## Mariapia

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Thank you. She is beautiful. I'm considering purchasing this bag. I have never seen it in person.
> Does the leather hold up?


Perfectly, BaguetteBlonde. It's one of my best purchases.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Garnet Eiffel's maiden trip out. It was raining and we warmed up with hot desserts and pastries.
> 
> Instead of carrying it by hand, I skipped my usual bag organiser and thus "flattened" the bag. This way, I can wear it on my shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 4150223


Very pretty!!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> In [emoji173] with Pebble. Such a great neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151943
> View attachment 4151944


She’s beautiful!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!!!!


I really like it a lot! BB is next up on rotation schedule.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> She’s beautiful!!! Congrats!!!


Thank you C! [emoji253]


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Mariapia said:


> Perfectly, BaguetteBlonde. It's one of my best purchases.


Thank you!! I appreciate that


----------



## Phiomega

It’s the strap that is LC... it gives a touch of fun to my  7-years old Prada double zip tote! I really like how the strap color works with the taupe tone...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4153959
> 
> It’s the strap that is LC... it gives a touch of fun to my  7-years old Prada double zip tote! I really like how the strap color works with the taupe tone...



At first I thought you posted in the wrong thread, then I saw a familiar strap hehe  Yours looks so pristine, same as mine, however, I sprayed mine with Apple Garde and don't think I use mine as often as you! If you didn't spray anything to protect it, then oh my, that's wonderful


----------



## Obsessed68

Hello Longchamp ladies !
Despite reading this forum for a long time I never took time to create an account.
This is my first post to introduce my LC Pliage Miaou, large long handles. Bought it a month ago on sale. I really like the print, navy color and how much I can fit in there. I currently use it as my work and travel bag (I'm on the train as i post !).

I'm really admiring some of your LC collections !!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Obsessed68 said:


> Hello Longchamp ladies !
> Despite reading this forum for a long time I never took time to create an account.
> This is my first post to introduce my LC Pliage Miaou, large long handles. Bought it a month ago on sale. I really like the print, navy color and how much I can fit in there. I currently use it as my work and travel bag (I'm on the train as i post !).
> 
> I'm really admiring some of your LC collections !!!



Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Obsessed68

Cosmopolitan said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Thank you Cosmopolitan !!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> This is my first post to introduce my LC Pliage Miaou, large long handles.!



Hello and welcome! I have the Miaou too,but in the smaller size. The LP is wonderful for daily use as well as travel.


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> At first I thought you posted in the wrong thread, then I saw a familiar strap hehe  Yours looks so pristine, same as mine, however, I sprayed mine with Apple Garde and don't think I use mine as often as you! If you didn't spray anything to protect it, then oh my, that's wonderful



Hahaha... thank you! I have not sprayed it with anything but that gives me an idea - the color is so bright that you would hate anything staining it. I like matching this strap with differ not neutral bags...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still Pebble Cuir.


----------



## cheidel

Obsessed68 said:


> Hello Longchamp ladies !
> Despite reading this forum for a long time I never took time to create an account.
> This is my first post to introduce my LC Pliage Miaou, large long handles. Bought it a month ago on sale. I really like the print, navy color and how much I can fit in there. I currently use it as my work and travel bag (I'm on the train as i post !).
> 
> I'm really admiring some of your LC collections !!!


Welcome!!! Love your LC Miao!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still Pebble Cuir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155801


Oh so lovely!!! Can’t wait to get the new LC Strap I ordered!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Oh so lovely!!! Can’t wait to get the new LC Strap I ordered!!! [emoji2]


You will love the wider strap, for sure. I was using the original strap with Pebble but I think it's time to change to the Sienna strap.


----------



## Obsessed68

Thank you both !!!
I really like the miaou too, it's a classical bag with a fun touch. 

Frenziedhandbag, your cuir looks wonderful. I'm tempted to buy one too but neutral colors are never on sale in France where I live, only seasonal like pink, yellow etc and I always tend to go for practical colours (navy, black, khaki) that I can wear anytime with almost every outfit.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> I'm tempted to buy one too.



Pebble is actually a very practical color. With a bright outfit, it does not overwhelm. With a darker outfit, it brightens and does not make the outfit look too stark. That said, I do like the khaki this season and will probably snag one during end season sales. I hope Pebble goes on sale end season for you so that you can get one too. It is not as light colored as it looks, which I tend to be wary too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Celebrating my country's birthday with Fou backpack. [emoji173] this bag!


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Celebrating my country's birthday with Fou backpack. [emoji173] this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157960
> View attachment 4157961



You are a Grey lover don't you ? :-p
Lovely backpack, looks high standard!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Celebrating my country's birthday with Fou backpack. [emoji173] this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157960
> View attachment 4157961


Beautiful backpack!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying my large Pebble Cuir with the “new Pebble strap” which was delivered yesterday!!!  Loving the wider strap!!!


----------



## APhiJill

Chillin with Big Ben today


----------



## cheidel

APhiJill said:


> View attachment 4158444
> 
> Chillin with Big Ben today


Beautiful in navy!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> You are a Grey lover don't you ? :-p
> Lovely backpack, looks high standard!



Indeed, I am. [emoji5] The lighting made it look grey than black. It would be splendid if this backpack was indeed grey.  LC, I hope you are reading this thread, can we grey lovers have grey in Fou pls? 



cheidel said:


> Beautiful backpack!!!



It truly is. I was asked many times where I got this backpack. 



cheidel said:


> Carrying my large Pebble Cuir with the “new Pebble :



You will love it! It makes carrying the cutir such a joy. 



APhiJill said:


> Chillin with Big Ben today



BB! My fav country exclusive LP. [emoji7]


----------



## cheidel

Carrying this cutie today, her first time out!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying this cutie today, her first time out!!!


Khaki [emoji172]. How are you liking the MSH size?


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Khaki [emoji172]. How are you liking the MSH size?


It’s great for running errands, and the color is a nice neutral too. I enjoyed carrying her today!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> It’s great for running errands, and the color is a nice neutral too. I enjoyed carrying her today!!!


Awesome! Glad the size is working for you.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Heritage WOC


----------



## deii

We’re off to a rainy Monday [emoji943]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Madeleine Tribu fr SS18 and Penelope Charm make their debut today


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Heritage WOC
> 
> View attachment 4161007





SmokieDragon said:


> Madeleine Tribu fr SS18 and Penelope Charm make their debut today
> 
> View attachment 4161778
> View attachment 4161779



How did I miss these? Fantastic debuts! Congrats!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> How did I miss these? Fantastic debuts! Congrats!



Thanks so much!  They're both fantastic bags


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Madeleine Tribu fr SS18 and Penelope Charm make their debut today
> 
> View attachment 4161778
> View attachment 4161779


Both are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Both are gorgeous!!!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## westvillage

This tote from the ‘17 Sakura line. I didn’t use her much last summer but this year we’ve really bonded. She’s so pretty.


----------



## cheidel

Still carrying MSH Eiffel in Khaki!  I have always preferred my LLH Le PilageTotes over the short handle model, (I’ve sold all my MSH LP bags except the two pictured here), but so in love with the Khaki color!!!  She accompanied me to work today!  Love my MSH in Gunmetal color too!


----------



## greenteawasabi

TrixyG said:


> Pinky at the Target Starbucks.
> View attachment 4098671



LOVE this pink so much. isit a current season color? do you know the official name of the color, thanks so much.


----------



## Stansy

My mom found this beauty for 30€ in a consignment store and gave it to me. It is brandnew and even came with the removable shoulder strap!


----------



## TrixyG

greenteawasabi said:


> LOVE this pink so much. isit a current season color? do you know the official name of the color, thanks so much.


So, Pinky was the official name.  I don't see it on the Bloomindales or Longchamp website anymore, maybe it's a spring color?


----------



## Love_Couture

Subtle [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Happy Friday.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

greenteawasabi said:


> LOVE this pink so much. isit a current season color? do you know the official name of the color, thanks so much.


It was for summer 2017 and summer 2018, so currently not available. I vaguely recall someone saying it won't be coming back this summer, but I'm not sure. @Cosmopolitan or @seton, do you know?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Black Amazone


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Black Amazone



I sense you trying to sway me over to the Amazone camp again. What lovely pictures!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I sense you trying to sway me over to the Amazone camp again. What lovely pictures!



Hehe  Thanks! I'm surprised the picture on the couch turned out so well!


----------



## seton

greenteawasabi said:


> LOVE this pink so much. isit a current season color? do you know the official name of the color, thanks so much.





bellebellebelle19 said:


> It was for summer 2017 and summer 2018, so currently not available. I vaguely recall someone saying it won't be coming back this summer, but I'm not sure. @Cosmopolitan or @seton, do you know?




Pinky was discontinued for Fall season.


----------



## Jazz-B

Today with my Longchamp 2.0 bucket Bag! Filled with Lots of stuff for my little one [emoji5] 

Happy sunday!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jazz-B said:


> Today with my Longchamp 2.0 bucket Bag! Filled with Lots of stuff for my little one [emoji5]
> 
> Happy sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167854
> View attachment 4167855



Yay for being identical bag twins


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Everyday errand bag. It houses my small [emoji299] perfectly!


----------



## Ludmilla

My neglected Balzane. Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4168837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My neglected Balzane. Happy Monday everyone!



Looks so luxe!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> My neglected Balzane. Happy Monday everyone!



Such a happy color!


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Looks so luxe!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a happy color!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Public holiday today but it started with a heavy downpour. Trusty bilberry LP to lift the spirts.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Public holiday today but it started with a heavy downpour. Trusty bilberry LP to lift the spirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170108


Lovely Bilberry, and the perfect Lauderee’!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely Bilberry, and the perfect Lauderee’!!!


Yes! I bought the charm to match Bilberry. [emoji6]


----------



## luvlux64

My Rainy Day Fashion ootd


----------



## frenziedhandbag

luvlux64 said:


> My Rainy Day Fashion ootd



Beautiful blues!


----------



## beesaunt

Just grabbed this treasure from The Real Real. I love a good indigo blue [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

beesaunt said:


> Just grabbed this treasure from The Real Real. I love a good indigo blue]



This is an electrifying blue.[emoji170]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MAD [emoji170]! This is such a handy bag. Love it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Running errands with my Honore 404 Crossbody while my Madeleine Tribu waits to be used again tomorrow during my workday


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> MAD [emoji170]! This is such a handy bag. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171305



Lovely! BTW, I thought you mentioned you would be placing the short handle in front so that it won't get distorted?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely! BTW, I thought you mentioned you would be placing the short handle in front so that it won't get distorted?



No detail escapes your eyes. For the purpose of this photo (so that it looks better), I placed the handle behind the bag.[emoji6]


----------



## paula3boys

Love this color


----------



## luvlux64

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful blues!


Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> Love this color



Hello Sunshine! It's such a happy color!


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hello Sunshine! It's such a happy color!



It sure is! [emoji4]


----------



## cheidel

beesaunt said:


> Just grabbed this treasure from The Real Real. I love a good indigo blue [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 4171290
> 
> View attachment 4171291


Lovely pop of color! Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## Obsessed68

Wow this blue on this bag!!!!!


----------



## msd_bags

My Le Pliage Club!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> My Le Pliage Club!]



Looks so good on you!


----------



## cheidel

paula3boys said:


> Love this color
> View attachment 4171741


Such a very nice pop of color!!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

Miaou at Starbucks. Have a great weekend, everyone !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

**Chanel** said:


> Miaou at Starbucks. Have a great weekend, everyone [emoji2]!


LC and Coffee. That's a great wkn already. [emoji106]


----------



## **Chanel**

frenziedhandbag said:


> LC and Coffee. That's a great wkn already. [emoji106]



I cannot even function properly without coffee lol .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I've forgotten how light a bag the Neo is!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I've forgotten how light a bag the Neo is! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4175034


----------



## Luv Classics

Going to dinner with the hubby. Just picked up this pouch in Dahlia. I am absolutely obsessed with this color!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Nordies expandable LP


----------



## Ludmilla

Foulonne today.
Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Luv Classics said:


> Just picked up this pouch in Dahlia



Every reason to be obsessed with. This color is gorgeous! 




SmokieDragon said:


> Nordies expandable LP



It's good to see this bag again!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Foulonne today.
> Happy weekend, everyone!



Always nice to see this beauty. Hapoy weekend to you too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Favourite travel wallet in Foulonne Amethyst.


----------



## tinkerella

Hi all! here’s my cuir crossbody in girl! Haven’t posted in a long long time but I’ve been silently lurking around. So nice to still see familiar names in the LC forum @frenzied [emoji1309]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> here’s my cuir crossbody in girl! So nice to still see familiar names in the LC forum @frenzied [emoji1309]



Great to see you again Tinker! Girl in mini cuir looks amazing on you. Don't lurk. Well love to see more posts from you


----------



## SmokieDragon

Le Pliage on the Road with Guitar Strap


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage on the Road with Guitar Strap


Beautiful combi and that Tous keychain is so adorable too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful combi and that Tous keychain is so adorable too!



Thanks so much! I'm using a hold ring from Tous to attach the keychain to my bag. I chose the dark silver so that it doesn't tarnish.

UK website: https://www.tous.com/gb/colgante-grande-hold/
US website: https://www.tous.com/us-en/colgante-grande-hold/


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 4180588
> View attachment 4180589
> 
> Hi all! here’s my cuir crossbody in girl! Haven’t posted in a long long time but I’ve been silently lurking around. So nice to still see familiar names in the LC forum @frenzied [emoji1309]


So pretty in girl with your gray dress!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I chose the dark silver so that it doesn't tarnish.



Very useful in keeping the keychain in place! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Always nice to see this beauty. Hapoy weekend to you too!


Thank you!


SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage on the Road with Guitar Strap


This one is esp. pretty!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very useful in keeping the keychain in place! Thank you for sharing!



You're very welcome and glad to share 



Ludmilla said:


> This one is esp. pretty!



Thanks so much!


----------



## cheidel

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 4180588
> View attachment 4180589
> 
> Hi all! here’s my cuir crossbody in girl! Haven’t posted in a long long time but I’ve been silently lurking around. So nice to still see familiar names in the LC forum @frenzied [emoji1309]


Very pretty color, and it looks great on you!!!


----------



## cheidel

Flying the friendly skies with Ms Bilberry!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Flying the friendly skies with Ms Bilberry!!! [emoji2]


Always special to fly with an Eiffel LP!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Always special to fly with an Eiffel LP!


Yes it is!! Of course I saw several while at the airport!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Yes it is!! Of course I saw several while at the airport!


That's great. I'm seeing quite a few now at the library too.


----------



## SmokieDragon

After using my Madeleine Tribu in Nude and Orange for 3 weeks, will be using these fuss-free Black Cuirs for the next few days


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> fuss-free Black Cuirs



Can't agree more. Plus they always look fantastic.


----------



## SmokieDragon

A better pic of my LPC Crossbody


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> After using my Madeleine Tribu in Nude and Orange for 3 weeks, will be using these fuss-free Black Cuirs for the next few days


Both are lovely!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Monday.  I really love my Foulonne tote.  I want to put a Laduree charm on it but the clasp is not big enough (so I need to find a bigger clasp/extender).  So today, my water bottle is my bag accessory, lol.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday.  I really love my Foulonne tote.  I want to put a Laduree charm on it but the clasp is not big enough (so I need to find a bigger clasp/extender).  So today, my water bottle is my bag accessory, lol.


Gorgeous, love this color!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying LLH in Camel today!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, love this color!!!



Thanks kindly .  You have an incredible LC collection (every time I check this thread, you are using a different beauty )


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> I want to put a Laduree charm on it but the clasp is not big enough.



Gorgeous tote and I love Fou leather. Have you tried using a hairtie to secure the charm? 



cheidel said:


> Carrying LLH in Camel today!



Had always loved Camel. Your initials lends a nice contrast. [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday.  I really love my Foulonne tote.  I want to put a Laduree charm on it but the clasp is not big enough (so I need to find a bigger clasp/extender).  So today, my water bottle is my bag accessory, lol.



Lovely Foulonne tote!  This tote is the one that got away from me; now I realise it when looking back 

This is what @frenziedhandbag means by using a hairtie


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> This is what @frenziedhandbag means by using a hairtie]



Thank you for furnishing a pic. It's the best illustration!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> This tote is the one that got away from me; now I realise it when looking back]



I just finished scouting various sites in both US and UK and can't find it anymore. If I ever see it, I will let you know straight away.


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you both .  That’s brilliant —I will get a hair tie and try it.  So glad I mentioned this since it’s been bugging me that I can’t get a charm on it, lol.  Appreciate your help 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous tote and I love Fou leather. Have you tried using a hairtie to secure the charm?
> 
> Had always loved Camel. Your initials lends a nice contrast. [emoji7]





SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely Foulonne tote!  This tote is the one that got away from me; now I realise it when looking back
> 
> This is what @frenziedhandbag means by using a hairtie
> 
> View attachment 4189373


----------



## APhiJill

Using her for the first time


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely Foulonne tote!  This tote is the one that got away from me; now I realise it when looking back
> 
> This is what @frenziedhandbag means by using a hairtie
> 
> View attachment 4189373





frenziedhandbag said:


> I just finished scouting various sites in both US and UK and can't find it anymore. If I ever see it, I will let you know straight away.



The LC stores discontinued it a couple yrs ago. It is now only avail as a Bloomingdale's Exclusive and comes in Black or Cognac. Right now, I dont see it on the website but I HAVE seen inside the stores this season.

Posting some old pic inside bloomies. (The black tag underneath the white tag means that it's a bloomies exclusive.)


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I just finished scouting various sites in both US and UK and can't find it anymore. If I ever see it, I will let you know straight away.



Thanks so much for searching!  I think it's weird they discontinued this in the first place



seton said:


> The LC stores discontinued it a couple yrs ago. It is now only avail as a Bloomingdale's Exclusive and comes in Black or Cognac. Right now, I dont see it on the website but I HAVE seen inside the stores this season.
> 
> Posting some old pic inside bloomies. (The black tag underneath the white tag means that it's a bloomies exclusive.)
> 
> View attachment 4189578
> View attachment 4189579



Thanks so much for checking and posting the pictures! Oic re the tags


----------



## SmokieDragon

Iamminda said:


> Thank you both .  That’s brilliant —I will get a hair tie and try it.  So glad I mentioned this since it’s been bugging me that I can’t get a charm on it, lol.  Appreciate your help



You're very welcome and happy to help! I learned this hairtie idea from this forum so must make sure the knowledge gets passed on


----------



## BlackGrayRed

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely Foulonne tote!  This tote is the one that got away from me; now I realise it when looking back
> 
> This is what @frenziedhandbag means by using a hairtie
> 
> View attachment 4189373



Great idea!
Thank you!

So the hair tie doesn’t leave any marks on the leather (e.g. color bleeding or staining)?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> It is now only avail as a Bloomingdale's Exclusive and comes in Black or Cognac. Right now, I dont see it on the website but I HAVE seen inside the stores this season



Bloomies was where I last saw it too. I thought I recalled wrongly when I didn't see it there anymore. Long ago, I wanted to get this bag but saw on a lady that the strap drop is rather short (for me).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BlackGrayRed said:


> So the hair tie doesn’t leave any marks on the leather (e.g. color bleeding or staining)?



I have had no problems so far but I do understand your concern. Perhaps the material of the hair tie plays a part too. This is how mine looks.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly .  You have an incredible LC collection (every time I check this thread, you are using a different beauty )


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous tote and I love Fou leather. Have you tried using a hairtie to secure the charm?
> 
> 
> 
> Had always loved Camel. Your initials lends a nice contrast. [emoji7]


Thanks!  Yes, the Camel was always my favorite LP color!  If I ever decide to sell my other LLH LP’s, I will always keep this one.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday.  I really love my Foulonne tote.  I want to put a Laduree charm on it but the clasp is not big enough (so I need to find a bigger clasp/extender).  So today, my water bottle is my bag accessory, lol.


I use a hair tie when I use my Laduree charms.


----------



## msd_bags

This is not a new photo, but I wish to share what I use for my charm on my Le Foulonne. It’s an O-ring I got  as a side order from Massaccesi. It’s of good quality so I’m happy. I think Mautto offers o-rings too but theirs is more expensive.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have had no problems so far but I do understand your concern. Perhaps the material of the hair tie plays a part too. This is how mine looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190139


Lovely Bilberry!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely Bilberry!!!


Thank you!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have had no problems so far but I do understand your concern. Perhaps the material of the hair tie plays a part too. This is how mine looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190139



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

msd_bags said:


> This is not a new photo, but I wish to share what I use for my charm on my Le Foulonne. It’s an O-ring I got  as a side order from Massaccesi. It’s of good quality so I’m happy. I think Mautto offers o-rings too but theirs is more expensive.
> View attachment 4190241



This is really pretty especially with the charm — and thanks for showing your O-ring.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BlackGrayRed said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure to share.


----------



## chocolateturtle

my new neo black accompanied by rexy


----------



## frenziedhandbag

chocolateturtle said:


> my new neo black accompanied by rexy



Always found Rexy to be interesting. Goes so well with your neo LP.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Found another way to attach a charm which doesn't have a hook by using the leather attachment from my Foulonne luggage tag


----------



## SmokieDragon

chocolateturtle said:


> my new neo black accompanied by rexy
> View attachment 4192253



Love the black and silver look


----------



## frenziedhandbag

To the library with Big Ben in navy.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> To the library with Big Ben in navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194365


Beautiful!  Love that navy!!!


----------



## cheidel

LLH LP, for NFL game day!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!  Love that navy!!!


Thank you! [emoji4]  
I    l[emoji170] ve it too.


----------



## chocolateturtle

frenziedhandbag said:


> Always found Rexy to be interesting. Goes so well with your neo LP.


Thank you  He's been hiding out in my closet until the perfect bag came along. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Love the black and silver look


Thank you


----------



## APhiJill

Broke it out today. It arrived from Paris last week


----------



## frenziedhandbag

APhiJill said:


> Broke it out today. It arrived from Paris last week



What a beautiful pic. The sun shows off the sheen perfectly.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Quick run to kiddo's school for Parent's Day Meeting.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

At 5"10, I personally find the strap long. I had it on the third setting (sits below waist and right at hip).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

As neutral as it gets for today. Its cool toned gray broke the sobriety of my black dress. Had it on the first setting and using it as a shoulder bag. Pleased to share it stays on the shoulder and doesn't slip off.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> As neutral as it gets for today. Its cool toned gray broke the sobriety of my black dress. Had it on the first setting and using it as a shoulder bag. Pleased to share it stays on the shoulder and doesn't slip off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4197048



Glad you are loving your new Heritage bag! I haven’t actually carried mine out since getting it a couple of weeks ago, but we are going to a wine dinner tonight so I think I’ll plan an outfit around it. Just need to beware of red wine drip hazards lol...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Just need to beware of red wine drip hazards lol..]



I am pleasantly surprised with how well this bag is working for me. The chain details makes it slightly dressy but not overly so and I feel at ease pairing it with casual outfits. More importantly, it's functional, spacious and comfortable;  which are very important aspects for me.

You raised a very good point, Cosmo. Before using the bag, I wondered if I should treat it with leather protectant since its such a light color. At the same time apprehension kicks in for fear of staining it.   Anyway, left it alone and more careful as to where I set it down or wearing it crossbody in crowded places so that it does not bump around. A little bit of rain did get onto it but a wipe off is all it needs to look fine again.

Wishing you a lovely time with your Heritage at the wine event. [emoji5]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am pleasantly surprised with how well this bag is working for me. The chain details makes it slightly dressy but not overly so and I feel at ease pairing it with casual outfits. More importantly, it's functional, spacious and comfortable;  which are very important aspects for me.
> 
> You raised a very good point, Cosmo. Before using the bag, I wondered if I should treat it with leather protectant since its such a light color. At the same time apprehension kicks in for fear of staining it.   Anyway, left it alone and more careful as to where I set it down or wearing it crossbody in crowded places so that it does not bump around. A little bit of rain did get onto it but a wipe off is all it needs to look fine again.
> 
> Wishing you a lovely time with your Heritage at the wine event. [emoji5]



Glad that it's working out well!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Glad that it's working out well!


Thank you! I'm happy I took a leap of faith. [emoji5]


----------



## madamefifi

I’ve been using this 3D tote as my work bag for the past week. With all my stuff in it, it’s a bit heavy. Plus, I had to tie a knot in the strap so I could wear it comfortably over my shoulder—do NOT like crossbody! Should’ve thought that through before I bought it but I couldn’t resist the gorgeous honey-colored leather.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

madamefifi said:


> I’ve been using this 3D tote as my work bag for the past week. With all my stuff in it, it’s a bit heavy. Plus, I had to tie a knot in the strap so I could wear it comfortably over my shoulder—do NOT like crossbody! Should’ve thought that through before I bought it but I couldn’t resist the gorgeous honey-colored leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4198546



Beautiful bag!!! Is this the new "natural" color for fall '18 in the 3D line? I already own the 3D Small Tote in midnight (navy) and I've been thinking about buying the natural this season, but my boutique still didn't have it in stock when I was there a couple of weeks ago. So thanks a lot for the pic.  Please consider posting in the 3D thread. It's too bad that the strap length doesn't work perfectly for you. Maybe you could have it professionally shortened or buy an alternate Longchamp strap?


----------



## madamefifi

The color is called “honey” and in brighter light it has a yellow tint, almost like a light mustard-yellow. It’s a few years old. Thanks for the tip re: shoulder straps, I dislike tying that knot! I even considered taking a strap off one of my Bal Cities to use on this. [emoji16] Will visit Longchamp site soon to see what they have.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

madamefifi said:


> The color is called “honey” and in brighter light it has a yellow tint, almost like a light mustard-yellow. It’s a few years old. Thanks for the tip re: shoulder straps, I dislike tying that knot! I even considered taking a strap off one of my Bal Cities to use on this. [emoji16] Will visit Longchamp site soon to see what they have.



Ah yes I remember honey; has a bit more yellow undertone than natural. Thanks for explaining and enjoy your pretty bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dahlia's first outing. I am pleasantly surprised with the thicker fabric; which I prefer. [emoji171]


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dahlia's first outing. I am pleasantly surprised with the thicker fabric; which I prefer. [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 4198939


So pretty! Is that the mini?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> So pretty! Is that the mini?


Yes, it is but nowhere mini at all. Very functional size.


----------



## CookyMonster

My London souvenir’s first day out


----------



## msd_bags

I’m on a trip to Smokie’s part of Southeast Asia. (I’m from another SEA country.) Here is my LP Club at the Sky Deck of KL Tower, overlooking Petronas twin towers.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dahlia's first outing. I am pleasantly surprised with the thicker fabric; which I prefer. [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 4198939



Looking good


----------



## SmokieDragon

madamefifi said:


> Will visit Longchamp site soon to see what they have.



Ask them about the 3D straps which they had last season. They were also selling nameplates and hangtags too. I bought a set in Peacock and thanks to that strap, I don't have to tie any knots as the strap that came with my Small Amethyst is just toooooooo llllooooonnnngggg! All the best at the boutique!


----------



## SmokieDragon

msd_bags said:


> I’m on a trip to Smokie’s part of Southeast Asia. (I’m from another SEA country.) Here is my LP Club at the Sky Deck of KL Tower, overlooking Petronas twin towers.
> View attachment 4199207



Welcome to my country! It's been years since I visited KL Tower - more than a decade ago! It's very close to my office. Lovely view but all I can stare at is your lovely LP Club  There are 2 LC boutiques nearby that you could visit


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> At 5"10, I personally find the strap long. I had it on the third setting (sits below waist and right at hip).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196056


Beautiful bag, love the color!


----------



## msd_bags

SmokieDragon said:


> Welcome to my country! It's been years since I visited KL Tower - more than a decade ago! It's very close to my office. Lovely view but all I can stare at is your lovely LP Club  There are 2 LC boutiques nearby that you could visit



Boutique visits already done! [emoji3] Got myself a LP pouch in gun metal to replace my dirty Sunshine yellow. [emoji3]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

CookyMonster said:


> My London souvenir’s first day out



What a beautiful picture and the best souvenir!



msd_bags said:


> LP Club



Hope you are enjoying your trip. Your LP club is beautiful and congrats on getting a matching LP souvenir. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Looking good



Thank you! [emoji175] 



cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag, love the color!



Thank you. I'm enjoying it a lot. It's working very well for me. [emoji106]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Enjoying an anniversary dinner tonight at CityCenter DC, one block from our Longchamp boutique. Sorry pic is dark; late here lol.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Enjoying an anniversary



Happy anniversary! I bet you are having a wonderful time. Romantic pictures of Heritage Crossbody always welcome. [emoji171]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Enjoying an anniversary dinner tonight at CityCenter DC, one block from our Longchamp boutique. Sorry pic is dark; late here lol.
> 
> View attachment 4199814


Hope you're having a lovely anniversary!!!!


----------



## seton

Since I am in this thread, using my Ruban clutch this past wk




CookyMonster said:


> My London souvenir’s first day out



Perfect backdrop for your bag. TFS.



Cosmopolitan said:


> Enjoying an anniversary dinner tonight at CityCenter DC, one block from our Longchamp boutique. Sorry pic is dark; late here lol.
> 
> View attachment 4199814



Congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Enjoying an anniversary dinner tonight at CityCenter DC, one block from our Longchamp boutique. Sorry pic is dark; late here lol.
> 
> View attachment 4199814



Happy Anniversary and the Heritage is looking good


----------



## SmokieDragon

msd_bags said:


> Boutique visits already done! [emoji3] Got myself a LP pouch in gun metal to replace my dirty Sunshine yellow. [emoji3]



Yay for getting a souvenir!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Since I am in this thread, using my Ruban clutch this past wk
> 
> View attachment 4200305



Lovely!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Black Quadri


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Black Quadri


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Quadri


Quadri looks stunning in black. [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Quadri looks stunning in black. [emoji7]



Thanks so much! There's just something about black and SHW that always looks great  Then again, there's also something about black and GHW that also always looks great, haha! It's interesting that I now prefer using this as a crossbody whereas when I first started using it, I preferred it as a shoulder bag (after taking the photo, I adjusted the strap for crossbody use)


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Quadri


This is such a versatile bag, with the different handle and strap options!  Love the structure but softness. Enjoy!
And the black with silver looks so nice. I'm glad LC does so much silver.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> There's just something about black and SHW that always looks great



You know I prefer silver hw over gold anytime, but I must say my favorite has to be gunmetal hw. It's great to have different bag carrying options. Makes life a whole lof more interesting. [emoji5]


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Enjoying an anniversary dinner tonight at CityCenter DC, one block from our Longchamp boutique. Sorry pic is dark; late here lol.
> 
> View attachment 4199814


Beautiful, and Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Clinic run with Dahlia mini SH. [emoji19]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Clinic run with Dahlia mini SH. [emoji19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206869



Hope you are ok. Dahlia matches your pants so perfectly


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Hope you are ok. Dahlia matches your pants so perfectly


Indeed, I couldn't resist taking a shot. [emoji1] Thank you for your well wishes. Kiddo is sick. Second visit after a week. We are moving slowly on the road to recovery... but we will get there. [emoji123]


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Clinic run with Dahlia mini SH. [emoji19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206869


Love that color, and hope your son is feeling better!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying red large Cuir for the first time.


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Carrying red large Cuir for the first time.


Beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love that color, and hope your son is feeling better!


Thank you. He is slowly recovering. [emoji171] 





cheidel said:


> Carrying red large Cuir for the first time.


What a beautiful red! Love it!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. He is slowly recovering. [emoji171] What a beautiful red! Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## brenbrensg

All ready to go to work with my new Le Pliage in Dahlia. I added a bag charm from Furla. The bag charm comes with a clasp, key ring and a ball chain. The ball chain is perfect for use on the thicker straps of LP bags! So happy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

brenbrensg said:


> All ready to go to work with my new Le Pliage in Dahlia.



That's a very sweet looking bag charm. I have the very same bag and really like the vibrant color. Congrats on yours! [emoji175]


----------



## brenbrensg

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's a very sweet looking bag charm. I have the very same bag and really like the vibrant color. Congrats on yours! [emoji175]


Thanks for your compliment on the bag charm! Yes, I really like the colour of this bag, it matches dresses with light and dark pink accents very well! I originally purchased the bag charm to go with my Furla Metropolis Top Handle (S) as shown in the pic below, but it turns out that the colour of the bag charm seems to go quite well with the LP Dahlia too! And with the ball chain, it solved my problem of trying to clasp a bag charm onto an LP strap! The only thing is that the ball chain is rather long, so the bag charm can sometimes slide to the other side of the strap!


----------



## seton

My LC for today

Orange 1621
Orange 3700
Orange LP umbrella 
LC sunnies 
Paprika fou 
Cognac fou


----------



## Selenet

Longchamp strap with my Fendi [emoji4]


----------



## lovebags00

3D Tote


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lovebags00 said:


> 3D Tote
> View attachment 4210661



Love the khaki!


----------



## lovebags00

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love the khaki!



Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> My LC for today
> 
> Orange 1621
> Orange 3700
> Orange LP umbrella
> LC sunnies
> Paprika fou
> Cognac fou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210440


Love the orange!  All are lovely!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

seton said:


> My LC for today
> 
> Orange 1621
> Orange 3700
> Orange LP umbrella
> LC sunnies
> Paprika fou
> Cognac fou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210440


Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Dintjes

seton said:


> My LC for today
> 
> Orange 1621
> Orange 3700
> Orange LP umbrella
> LC sunnies
> Paprika fou
> Cognac fou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210440



Such a wonderful collection ❤️❤️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

brenbrensg said:


> The only thing is that the ball chain is rather long, so the bag charm can sometimes slide to the other side of the strap!



Whenever I use a ball chain, the charm slips as well. I've resigned myself to using a hairtie. At least the charm stays put.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> My LC for today



All things LC. All goodies! [emoji173] [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Selenet said:


> Longchamp strap with my Fendi [emoji4]



Love how the pastel blue Etoiles strap matches your pastel pink scarf and softens the all black rock chic outfit. Very nice ensemble. [emoji170]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lovebags00 said:


> 3D Tote



[emoji172] khaki in this 3D and your charm in same hardware goes beautifully with it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Feeling knotty all over. Off to a sports massage with Khaki Club MLH.


----------



## tinkerella

frenziedhandbag said:


> Feeling knotty all over. Off to a sports massage with Khaki Club MLH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211226



Omg love this. Such a sweet combi


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> Omg love this. Such a sweet combi


Thank you dear. I really like it. The color combo on the gunmetal is very nice too. 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovebags00

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji172] khaki in this 3D and your charm in same hardware goes beautifully with it.



Thank you!!


----------



## lovebags00

frenziedhandbag said:


> Feeling knotty all over. Off to a sports massage with Khaki Club MLH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211226



So pretty!! Is this a tan or more brown color? This is the only color I do not own so I keep looking at it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lovebags00 said:


> So pretty!! Is this a tan or more brown color? This is the only color I do not own so I keep looking at it.


Thank you. The photo was a tad too bright and altered the color. It is a true khaki with no brown tones.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lovebags00 said:


> This is the only color I do not own so I keep looking at it.


This depicts the color better. It is a gorgeous neutral but I'm biased as I'm a khaki lover.


----------



## lovebags00

frenziedhandbag said:


> This depicts the color better. It is a gorgeous neutral but I'm biased as I'm a khaki lover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211439



Thank you!! This is my favorite bag to use when I need carefree so I want them all.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lovebags00 said:


> Thank you!! This is my favorite bag to use when I need carefree so I want them all.


If the style works for you, it makes sense to get multiples of it. [emoji106]


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> My LC for today
> 
> Orange 1621
> Orange 3700
> Orange LP umbrella
> LC sunnies
> Paprika fou
> Cognac fou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210440



Oh wow! You have an LP Umbrella!  Interesting to note that the umbrella fits into the 1621  I always thought LC umbrellas are big. BTW, I envy your sunnies case. I use mine just for storing my sunglasses in the office i.e. I don't even bring it out to lunch with me but yet I have managed to get some very deep fingernail scratches on it. Yours looks great!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> All things LC. All goodies! [emoji173] [emoji106]



Actually I didnt show my key pouch and agenda since they werent LC. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Oh wow! You have an LP Umbrella!  Interesting to note that the umbrella fits into the 1621  I always thought LC umbrellas are big. BTW, I envy your sunnies case. I use mine just for storing my sunglasses in the office i.e. I don't even bring it out to lunch with me but yet I have managed to get some very deep fingernail scratches on it. Yours looks great!



Thanks. I dont know in ur country but here the LP brellas come in 2 sizes. Mine is the Micro size which is 9.5 inches. The bottom of a 1621 is 9 inches so it bulges a little unless I lay it near the top where it bulges not at all.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Feeling knotty all over. Off to a sports massage with Khaki Club MLH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211226


Just lovely!!!  Love the Khaki!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> This depicts the color better. It is a gorgeous neutral but I'm biased as I'm a khaki lover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211439


Beautiful!  That makes two of us, I’m a Khaki lover too!!!


----------



## cheidel

Decided to carry MSH Gunmetal today.  She hasn’t been out in a year, so she’s excited!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Decided to carry MSH Gunmetal today.  She hasn’t been out in a year, so she’s excited!


She looks awesome! There is something about a gray bag. Neutral but still interesting.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Just lovely!!!  Love the Khaki!!!


Thank you! I love it too. Such a gorgeous neutral, isn't it?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Actually I didnt show my key pouch and agenda since they werent LC.



I'm sure they are goodies as well. It's ok. We will love to see them all the same.


----------



## LVlover13

brenbrensg said:


> All ready to go to work with my new Le Pliage in Dahlia. I added a bag charm from Furla. The bag charm comes with a clasp, key ring and a ball chain. The ball chain is perfect for use on the thicker straps of LP bags! So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208850


Such a pretty color! I love this size too and also carry it to work. I thought I would be the only one using this size for work but I guess I'm not.. [emoji1]


----------



## LVlover13

seton said:


> My LC for today
> 
> Orange 1621
> Orange 3700
> Orange LP umbrella
> LC sunnies
> Paprika fou
> Cognac fou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210440


Orange is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Thanks. I dont know in ur country but here the LP brellas come in 2 sizes. Mine is the Micro size which is 9.5 inches. The bottom of a 1621 is 9 inches so it bulges a little unless I lay it near the top where it bulges not at all.



I don't think I've seen any LP umbrellas in the boutiques here...


----------



## poulinska

went to work with my penelope yesterday.


----------



## SmokieDragon

poulinska said:


> went to work with my penelope yesterday.



Looks so luxe and chic


----------



## Dintjes

Doing groceries carrying my Khaki LP Club backpack ❤️❤️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dintjes said:


> Doing groceries carrying my Khaki LP Club backpack [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Always a handy handsfree companion.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

poulinska said:


> went to work with my penelope yesterday.


What a pretty blue. [emoji170]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Heading to a kiddie party with stain proof Miaou.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Heading to a kiddie party with stain proof Miaou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214593



If I were a kiddie, I'd be so fascinated with this bag and would be following you around haha!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> If I were a kiddie, I'd be so fascinated with this bag and would be following you around haha!


Spot on! The kiddos were pointing "cat" and giggling away. I honestly didn't expect such a fun response. It was quite entertaining for me. Hahaha!


----------



## CookyMonster

The sun is out again & using my new paon/peacock LP for lunch with nephew later. Yesterday was all rain, cold & weekend crowds...Happy Sunday y’all


----------



## cheidel

CookyMonster said:


> The sun is out again & using my new paon/peacock LP for lunch with nephew later. Yesterday was all rain, cold & weekend crowds...Happy Sunday y’all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215294


Beautiful color!


----------



## CookyMonster

cheidel said:


> Beautiful color!


Thanks! It's quite difficult to capture the true colour & it looks blue under the yellow morning sun, when in fact it looks turquoise blue/green if that makes sense hehe...


----------



## seton

Past week 

Camel 1512
Cognac fou 

Gunmetal 1621
Mimosa fou

Plus Paris Rock sighting


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

seton said:


> Past week
> 
> Camel 1512
> Cognac fou
> 
> Gunmetal 1621
> Mimosa fou
> 
> Plus Paris Rock sighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217420
> View attachment 4217422
> View attachment 4217424


Beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Past week



Your caption. [emoji171] 

Beautiful rich brown tones for Camel and Cognac. Love how Mimosa matched the yellow logo of Gunmetal 1621. [emoji258]


----------



## seton

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Beautiful!



TY, bb 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Your caption. [emoji171]
> 
> Beautiful rich brown tones for Camel and Cognac. Love how Mimosa matched the yellow logo of Gunmetal 1621. [emoji258]



TY. I thought I was going to use my Lemon Cuir accessories with it initially but the Mimosa is a better match!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Navy Foulonne crossbody's first outing.


----------



## CookyMonster

A stroll in London Hyde Park...


----------



## chocolateturtle

grey for today~


----------



## frenziedhandbag

CookyMonster said:


> A stroll in London Hyde Park...



Fall is here! My favourite season.
Love the pin you paired with your beautiful bag as well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

chocolateturtle said:


> grey for today~


Beautiful gray. Will you like to add it to our gray thread as well?

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/995710/


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Day two with Navy Foulonne crossbody. Just like what @Cosmopolitan shared, the snaps are a breeze. Pressing them down with a thumb does the job already. I love the back pocket, so useful for phone and my key holder (which holds my train pass). Highly recommend this bag. It was pouring ytd when I was out with it. Just a wipedown and all is good. [emoji170] Foulonne line!

Thank you Cosmo. I really wouldn't have bought it without hearing your experience on it. [emoji5]


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Past week
> 
> Camel 1512
> Cognac fou
> 
> Gunmetal 1621
> Mimosa fou
> 
> Plus Paris Rock sighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217420
> View attachment 4217422
> View attachment 4217424


Love that gorgeous cognac and camel!!!


----------



## cheidel

Its


frenziedhandbag said:


> Day two with Navy Foulonne crossbody. Just like what @Cosmopolitan shared, the snaps are a breeze. Pressing them down with a thumb does the job already. I love the back pocket, so useful for phone and my key holder (which holds my train pass). Highly recommend this bag. It was pouring ytd when I was out with it. Just a wipedown and all is good. [emoji170] Foulonne line!
> 
> Thank you Cosmo. I really wouldn't have bought it without hearing your experience on it. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220833


Gorgeous navy!!! Love it, and it looks great on you!  What is the interior like, roomy?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Its
> 
> Gorgeous navy!!! Love it, and it looks great on you!  What is the interior like, roomy?


Super roomy! Fits my wallet, shop-it pouch, Foulonne coin purse (this is large!) key case, card case, umbrella. Let me try to retrieve the WIMB post for you.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Its
> 
> Gorgeous navy!!! Love it, and it looks great on you!  What is the interior like, roomy?



Here are some interior pics I posted of mine in May here. Very roomy and great organization; love the back pocket for my phone.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Day two with Navy Foulonne crossbody. Just like what @Cosmopolitan shared, the snaps are a breeze. Pressing them down with a thumb does the job already. I love the back pocket, so useful for phone and my key holder (which holds my train pass). Highly recommend this bag. It was pouring ytd when I was out with it. Just a wipedown and all is good. [emoji170] Foulonne line!
> 
> Thank you Cosmo. I really wouldn't have bought it without hearing your experience on it. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220833



Love how the cushion goes so well with your post


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you Cosmo. I really wouldn't have bought it without hearing your experience on it.



I am so glad its working out for you. I have carried mine on many rainy days too.


----------



## VitaminSea

Little Miss BB's day out today! [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Love how the cushion goes so well with your post


I couldn't be happier when I saw my brother's new cushion. [emoji2]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I am so glad its working out for you. I have carried mine on many rainy days too.[/SIZE]



A fuss free bag is totally up my alley. [emoji106]


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here are some interior pics I posted of mine in May here. Very roomy and great organization; love the back pocket for my phone.
> 
> View attachment 4221050
> View attachment 4221051
> View attachment 4221052


Thank you so much!  Perfect interior, love the inside and outside pockets.  Yes, the back pocket is perfect for my phone.  Now, to decide on the color.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Super roomy! Fits my wallet, shop-it pouch, Foulonne coin purse (this is large!) key case, card case, umbrella. Let me try to retrieve the WIMB post for you.


Thanks to you and @Cosmopolitan I am now in love with this Crossbody!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thanks to you and @Cosmopolitan I am now in love with this Crossbody!!!!


Awesome! I snagged mine from Century 21.go check it out.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Thanks to you and @Cosmopolitan I am now in love with this Crossbody!!!!



To enable you even more, here are a couple of instagram modeling pics of the bag that I’ve posted several times on the forum. 

Hoping you can try it on somewhere to see if the strap length works for you.


----------



## CookyMonster

frenziedhandbag said:


> Fall is here! My favourite season.
> Love the pin you paired with your beautiful bag as well.


Thanks! It's a charity pin & it happen to match the bag colour )


----------



## brightblonde

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here are some interior pics I posted of mine in May here. Very roomy and great organization; love the back pocket for my phone.
> 
> View attachment 4221050
> View attachment 4221051
> View attachment 4221052



Hi, thanks for posting your photos & review.  I am tempted to try this saddle bag.  I had the smaller one with 1 snap but it was tiny.


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> To enable you even more, here are a couple of instagram modeling pics of the bag that I’ve posted several times on the forum.
> 
> Hoping you can try it on somewhere to see if the strap length works for you.
> 
> View attachment 4221858
> View attachment 4221859


Omg!!! I love that pop of color!!! Thanks to you and @frenziedhandbag for enabling me!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Omg!!! I love that pop of color!!! Thanks to you and @frenziedhandbag for enabling me!!


This color is Mimosa. Century 21 has it, along with Cognac and Navy.

https://www.c21stores.com/search?utf8=✓&q=Longchamp+saddle+bag&button=search


----------



## Cosmopolitan

brightblonde said:


> Hi, thanks for posting your photos & review.  I am tempted to try this saddle bag.  I had the smaller one with 1 snap but it was tiny.



Definitely check it out! Just keep in mind that the strap drop is a bit long (adjusts from about 22.5"-25"), longer than on the smaller Foulonne that you had. The saddle bag works well for me as a mid-sized crossbody and I hope it works for you. Gets good reviews on Nordstrom.com too.


----------



## cheidel

cheidel said:


> Omg!!! I love that pop of color!!! Thanks to you and @frenziedhandbag for enabling me!!



Well, thank you again!  I did purchase the Foulonne Crossbody last night! @frenziedhandbag and @Cosmopolitan, your beautiful pics along with a bit of enabling sealed the deal.  I’ve been looking for the perfect Crossbody for the past year (great pocket organization, outside pocket, roomy inside and a long strap). So, happy I found it in Cognac!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> This color is Mimosa. Century 21 has it, along with Cognac and Navy.
> 
> https://www.c21stores.com/search?utf8=✓&q=Longchamp+saddle+bag&button=search


Thanks!!!!


----------



## brightblonde

Cosmopolitan said:


> Definitely check it out! Just keep in mind that the strap drop is a bit long (adjusts from about 22.5"-25"), longer than on the smaller Foulonne that you had. The saddle bag works well for me as a mid-sized crossbody and I hope it works for you. Gets good reviews on Nordstrom.com too.



Good to know.  I'm tall & happy to have long straps. 






cheidel said:


> Well, thank you again!  I did purchase the Foulonne Crossbody last night! @frenziedhandbag and @Cosmopolitan, your beautiful pics along with a bit of enabling sealed the deal.  I’ve been looking for the perfect Crossbody for the past year (great pocket organization, outside pocket, roomy inside and a long strap). So, happy I found it in Cognac!!!




Oh, I hope you will love it.  I want cognac, too.


----------



## cheidel

Carrying LC Eiffel as my carryon to Atlanta!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> So, happy I found it in Cognac!!!



Yay! I'm stoked you got one. Cognac is a beautiful choice of color. Warm and cosy. Do share a pic with us when you get it. Imho, you will love it. I've been using it from last week and still reluctant to change out of it. It fits all my essentials and so light on the shoulder.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay! I'm stoked you got one. Cognac is a beautiful choice of color. Warm and cosy. Do share a pic with us when you get it. Imho, you will love it. I've been using it from last week and still reluctant to change out of it. It fits all my essentials and so light on the shoulder.


Thanks! I will share a pic when it arrives.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thanks! I will share a pic when it arrives.


Looking forward!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking forward!


Also @Cosmopolitan, My  Foulonne Crossbody arrived at my hotel today.  Just want to tell both of you, it’s beautiful, and just the size and pocket organization I was looking for, and oh so soft!!!!  Thank you both for the detail info and pics.  You don’t know how happy I am to find it in Cognac, one of my fav colors for bags!!!!  In Atlanta for Training Meetings this week for my job, and the Crossbody is exactly what I needed.  I didn’t want to carry my large Cuir to meetings everyday.  I adjusted it to the perfect length for me.  THANKS again!!!


----------



## cheidel

brightblonde said:


> Good to know.  I'm tall & happy to have long straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I hope you will love it.  I want cognac, too.


The Cognac is gorgeous, a lovely neutral.  I love it!!!!  I’m 5 ft. 6”, and found the perfect strap adjustment for me.  Very happy with it, and the sales price was a plus!!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Also @Cosmopolitan, My  Foulonne Crossbody arrived at my hotel today.  Just want to tell both of you, it’s beautiful, and just the size and pocket organization I was looking for, and oh so soft!!!!  Thank you both for the detail info and pics.  You don’t know how happy I am to find it in Cognac, one of my fav colors for bags!!!!  In Atlanta for Training Meetings this week for my job, and the Crossbody is exactly what I needed.  I didn’t want to carry my large Cuir to meetings everyday.  I adjusted it to the perfect length for me.  THANKS again!!!



Your cognac Foulonne is a beauty. I’m so glad to hear that it works for you!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Day two with Navy Foulonne crossbody. Just like what @Cosmopolitan shared, the snaps are a breeze. Pressing them down with a thumb does the job already. I love the back pocket, so useful for phone and my key holder (which holds my train pass). Highly recommend this bag. It was pouring ytd when I was out with it. Just a wipedown and all is good. [emoji170] Foulonne line!
> 
> Thank you Cosmo. I really wouldn't have bought it without hearing your experience on it. [emoji5]





Cosmopolitan said:


> Here are some interior pics I posted of mine in May here. Very roomy and great organization; love the back pocket for my phone.






cheidel said:


> Also @Cosmopolitan, My  Foulonne Crossbody arrived at my hotel today.  Just want to tell both of you, it’s beautiful, and just the size and pocket organization I was looking for, and oh so soft!!!!  Thank you both for the detail info and pics.  You don’t know how happy I am to find it in Cognac, one of my fav colors for bags!!!!  In Atlanta for Training Meetings this week for my job, and the Crossbody is exactly what I needed.  I didn’t want to carry my large Cuir to meetings everyday.  I adjusted it to the perfect length for me.  THANKS again!!!



Beautiful Foulonnes!!!! Congrats! This style is such a functional classic... I have soft spot for Fous... it is so durable and great to touch....


----------



## Phiomega

Surprisingly found this cute shoulder strap when I stopped by LC yesterday...


It is the perfect shoulder-style length! She is a perfect match to my BV tote, but I will soon take out my Camel cutie again with this strap. The width is just nice and the M&M colors enable me to match it with the bag. Very happy with this little purchase!


----------



## seton

Phiomega said:


> Surprisingly found this cute shoulder strap when I stopped by LC yesterday...
> View attachment 4225744
> 
> It is the perfect shoulder-style length! She is a perfect match to my BV tote, but I will soon take out my Camel cutie again with this strap. The width is just nice and the M&M colors enable me to match it with the bag. Very happy with this little purchase!


I love the buttons strap. The floor display was on the pebble in my local store too.


----------



## Dribbliette

Phiomega said:


> Surprisingly found this cute shoulder strap when I stopped by LC yesterday...
> View attachment 4225744
> 
> It is the perfect shoulder-style length! She is a perfect match to my BV tote, but I will soon take out my Camel cutie again with this strap. The width is just nice and the M&M colors enable me to match it with the bag. Very happy with this little purchase!


I’m thinking of getting this strap for a le pliage cuir in Medium but am unsure on length. Do you happen to have any mod shots?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> Surprisingly found this cute shoulder strap when I stopped by LC yesterday...
> View attachment 4225744
> 
> It is the perfect shoulder-style length! She is a perfect match to my BV tote, but I will soon take out my Camel cutie again with this strap. The width is just nice and the M&M colors enable me to match it with the bag. Very happy with this little purchase!



Thanks so much for your post!! Thanks to you, I contacted my SA immediately who said that they have received this strap! Picking mine up on Monday or Tuesday next week! [emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Dribbliette said:


> I’m thinking of getting this strap for a le pliage cuir in Medium but am unsure on length. Do you happen to have any mod shots?



Well I can post some mod shots next week with my Medium Cuir if no one has done so by then. Picking mine up early next week


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> THANKS again!!:



You are most welcome! It looks wonderful on you. So glad it's working to your expectations. Hooray! [emoji5]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> will soon take out my Camel cutie again with this strap



That's how I wanted to use this strap. I contacted my SA but it's still not here yet. Seeing that it had arrived in @SmokieDragon 's country too, I hope my wait won't be too long.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Doing some Virginia wine tasting this lovely fall weekend with khaki Madeleine

with white


with red


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> khaki Madeleine



I adore such action shots of LC. Your Khaki MAD looks divine. Love the saturated color.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Doing some Virginia wine tasting this lovely fall weekend with khaki Madeleine
> 
> with white
> View attachment 4227242
> 
> with red
> View attachment 4227243



Gorgeous photos! And yum!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Doing some Virginia wine tasting this lovely fall weekend with khaki Madeleine
> 
> with white
> View attachment 4227242
> 
> with red
> View attachment 4227243



These are lovely photos! They belong on IG too


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I adore such action shots of LC. Your Khaki MAD looks divine. Love the saturated color.





seton said:


> Gorgeous photos! And yum!





SmokieDragon said:


> These are lovely photos! They belong on IG too



Thanks all!


----------



## Phiomega

seton said:


> I love the buttons strap. The floor display was on the pebble in my local store too.



When I got it, they display it with the Barolo/wine color and it looks right at home. Pebble is a wonderful color.



Dribbliette said:


> I’m thinking of getting this strap for a le pliage cuir in Medium but am unsure on length. Do you happen to have any mod shots?



Will try to take a mod shot today (I don’t have good mirror at home and don’t own selfie stick [emoji38]) but for the time being you can see in this pic - I put it on a different BV bag slung on a chair:





SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for your post!! Thanks to you, I contacted my SA immediately who said that they have received this strap! Picking mine up on Monday or Tuesday next week! [emoji4]



Great - strap twin!!! Looking forward to see the pic!



frenziedhandbag said:


> That's how I wanted to use this strap. I contacted my SA but it's still not here yet. Seeing that it had arrived in @SmokieDragon 's country too, I hope my wait won't be too long.



Have used it with my camel and it was wonderful! I hope you don’t have to wait too long. I actually got mine in Singapore airport - I was in Singapore but for a very brief moment last week. If it is in the airport, no reason it should not be in the shops soon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I actually got mine in Singapore airport. If it is in the airport, no reason it should not be in the shops soon!



Oh, that's good to know. It could be that the strap had reached the main boutiques but not the boutique in store that I always frequent. I will get to calling the boutiques then. Thank you for the information. [emoji257]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> I actually got mine in Singapore airport - I was in Singapore but for a very brief moment last week. If it is in the airport, no reason it should not be in the shops soon!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, that's good to know. It could be that the strap had reached the main boutiques but not the boutique in store that I always frequent. I will get to calling the boutiques then. Thank you for the information. [emoji257]



This is sounding so hopeful - good luck, @frenziedhandbag !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> This is sounding so hopeful - good luck, @frenziedhandbag !


Thank you SD. I've called all boutiques and it is unavailable. The airport LC boutique is a distributor and supposedly carries different stock at times from that of the principal boutiques. My SA is sure it will arrive, somehow. So, I shall crane my neck and wait. [emoji58]  Not surprised if it only arrives in time for the sale, like my Sienna cuir strap last year. [emoji42] 


Here it is, with Khaki small cuir, looking a tad washed out. Just like its [emoji855] ill owner.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are most welcome! It looks wonderful on you. So glad it's working to your expectations. Hooray! [emoji5]


I love it.  I was actually looking for a saddle bag style Crossbody for the past year.  This is exactly what I was looking for, and even happier that I found it in Cognac color!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you SD. I've called all boutiques and it is unavailable. The airport LC boutique is a distributor and supposedly carries different stock at times from that of the principal boutiques. My SA is sure it will arrive, somehow. So, I shall crane my neck and wait. [emoji58]  Not surprised if it only arrives in time for the sale, like my Sienna cuir strap last year. [emoji42]
> 
> 
> Here it is, with Khaki small cuir, looking a tad washed out. Just like its [emoji855] ill owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228532


Love it!  It doesn’t look washed out to me, it’s beautiful!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Phiomega said:


> Surprisingly found this cute shoulder strap when I stopped by LC yesterday...
> View attachment 4225744
> 
> It is the perfect shoulder-style length! She is a perfect match to my BV tote, but I will soon take out my Camel cutie again with this strap. The width is just nice and the M&M colors enable me to match it with the bag. Very happy with this little purchase!


Oh it’s gorgeous!!  I would love this strap for my large black Cuir.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I love the buttons strap. The floor display was on the pebble in my local store too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225885


Lovely!  Definitely on my wishlist!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I love it!



The right crossbody can be tricky; color, strap length, leather quality, spaciousness, compartments etc is critical for us bag lovers. I'm glad this Fou is THE ONE for you. [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122]


----------



## brightblonde

cheidel said:


> The Cognac is gorgeous, a lovely neutral.  I love it!!!!  I’m 5 ft. 6”, and found the perfect strap adjustment for me.  Very happy with it, and the sales price was a plus!!!!



It looks great.  Good year round color.  Enjoy yours!  

I'm very tempted.  Wish I could shop local but looking online.


----------



## brenbrensg

My trusted Le Pliage tote bag S has just accompanied me on a trip to Seoul, today she is going to work with me! The bag charm is by Japanese brand Samantha Thavasa, meant to fit the thick straps on their bags but work great with Longchamp's LP bags too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love it!  It doesn’t look washed out to me, it’s beautiful!!!!


Thank you dear! 





cheidel said:


> Oh it’s gorgeous!!  I would love this strap for my large black Cuir.


The strap length is short though. No problem with the medium cuir but you might need to double check for large cuir.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here's my short Buttons Strap with my Medium Blue Cuir


----------



## lovebags00

3D Tote with Coach wallet and charm


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my short Buttons Strap with my Medium Blue Cuir


Perfect strap drop and it looks great on you and with the medium cuir! Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lovebags00 said:


> 3D Tote with Coach wallet and charm



I saw this Coach wristlet online last night and love the tattoo design. Your 3D tote looks fabulous.


----------



## msd_bags

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my short Buttons Strap with my Medium Blue Cuir


Love the strap drop too!!  And, I was in this boutique last month!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Perfect strap drop and it looks great on you and with the medium cuir! Congrats!



Thanks so much! Love how I can tuck my Cuir under my arm now  And the Pilot Blue buttons match my Blue Cuir too!



msd_bags said:


> Love the strap drop too!!  And, I was in this boutique last month!



Thanks so much! This is my regular boutique


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Love how I can tuck my Cuir under my arm now



Indeed! I always thought the long strap is too long to wear the bag as a shoulder bag. With this strap, I know my cuirs will be utilised more.


----------



## seton

This thread inspired me to use my 3d with my fur short strap. Let's keep it going!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> This thread inspired me to use my 3d with my fur short strap. Let's keep it going!
> View attachment 4231265



Lovely!! That strap looks so warm and soft!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my short Buttons Strap with my Medium Blue Cuir


Lovely color and it looks great on you!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> This thread inspired me to use my 3d with my fur short strap. Let's keep it going!
> View attachment 4231265


Wow, that gorgeous strap looks perfect on that LC tote!!!!


----------



## cheidel

brightblonde said:


> It looks great.  Good year round color.  Enjoy yours!
> 
> I'm very tempted.  Wish I could shop local but looking online.


It was on sale on Century21.com!


----------



## msd_bags

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! This is my regular boutique


Is there still 0% sales tax (not sure of official term) in your country?  I was surprised to know this when I was there.  Hoping that policy has not changed?


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Lovely color and it looks great on you!!!



Thanks so much!  Been stalking this strap



msd_bags said:


> Is there still 0% sales tax (not sure of official term) in your country?  I was surprised to know this when I was there.  Hoping that policy has not changed?



Still 0% for LC - the number is dependent on revenue now. Any company with less than RM3m (US$0.75m) in revenue is exempted from service tax. The time that you visited I believe was during our GST-free (Goods and Services Tax) period which was the gift of the new government for the first couple of months since they took power but now we have to pay SST (Sales and Service Tax) at some establishments


----------



## msd_bags

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much!  Been stalking this strap
> 
> 
> 
> Still 0% for LC - the number is dependent on revenue now. Any company with less than RM3m (US$0.75m) in revenue is exempted from service tax. The time that you visited I believe was during our GST-free (Goods and Services Tax) period which was the gift of the new government for the first couple of months since they took power but now we have to pay SST (Sales and Service Tax) at some establishments


Thanks for the info!! Now I understand.  I should have bought more during that time then.   Though as you said, it's revenue based.


----------



## lovebags00

frenziedhandbag said:


> I saw this Coach wristlet online last night and love the tattoo design. Your 3D tote looks fabulous.



Thank you, I love this new tattoo collection.


----------



## Ludmilla

Cosmopolitan said:


> Doing some Virginia wine tasting this lovely fall weekend with khaki Madeleine
> 
> with white
> View attachment 4227242
> 
> with red
> View attachment 4227243


Wonderful pics!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ludmilla said:


> Wonderful pics!



Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Swinging into Monday with mini cuir crossbody. Love this super functional piece.


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Swinging into Monday with mini cuir crossbody. Love this super functional piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4236224



Beautiful and practical ! Everything i love about a bag but i haven't bought this one..yet.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> Beautiful and practical ! Everything i love about a bag but i haven't bought this one..yet.


I hope you get one soon. It's such a useful piece. I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## tinkerella

I second frenzied! It really is a practical bag. Looks deceptively small but fits a ton of stuff


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Swinging into Monday with mini cuir crossbody. Love this super functional piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4236224


Lovely!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying my favorite work tote, Navy 2724!!!   She’s always with me when I’m traveling in the field at work!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely!



Thank you! 



cheidel said:


> Carrying my favorite work tote, Navy 2724!!!



Can see why she's your favourite. It's beautiful and the personalisation makes it even better.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Otw to meet a chic and stylish tPF friend. [emoji6]


----------



## LVlover13

Love the color daliah! Such a perfect color for Fall! [emoji173]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Love the color daliah!]



My fav LP color for this season.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Year of the Dog Cuir and AW18 Cuir Strap


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Year of the Dog Cuir and AW18 Cuir Strap


I can't believe you read my mind. I was just thinking this afternoon whether this strap can be used with this bag. For some reason, I thought the rings are small on this bag. So happy to know this strap works well. [emoji2]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can't believe you read my mind. I was just thinking this afternoon whether this strap can be used with this bag. For some reason, I thought the rings are small on this bag. So happy to know this strap works well. [emoji2]



That is amazing! Yes, works well! Now my little Cuir is tucked nicely under my arm


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Year of the Dog Cuir and AW18 Cuir Strap


Beautful bag, and I love that strap!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Beautful bag, and I love that strap!!!!



Thanks so much


----------



## SmokieDragon

I attended the F and F sale in my country yesterday. I didn’t expect to see a Paris Premier so when I saw it on the table and for such a steal, I just grabbed it! So happy to introduce my Navy and Chocolate Paris Premier with my Clo’e Floirat charm


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> So happy to introduce my Navy and Chocolate Paris Premier with my Clo’e Floirat charm:



It's beyond gorgeous. Classic silhouette but the Florait keychain added a touch of playfulness to it. [emoji106]


----------



## poulinska

WOW, Smokie! This is so beautiful and elegant! Congratulations


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> I didn’t expect to see a Paris Premier so when I saw it on the table and for such a steal, I just grabbed it!



Congrats on your bargain find! Hope you had fun at the sale and I’m looking forward to seeing what else you scored.


----------



## APhiJill

One of my bags that was recently purchased in Paris. Had a friend hook me up


----------



## APhiJill

This’ll be the bag I’ll be packing our stuff in for a weekend away. Leaving for Tampa tomorrow morning 

Got it when my friend hooked me up in Paris. Had it monogrammed for me 

Question...I’ll be flying to the west coast next month. Is this good to use as a personal item? Not expanded of course. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's beyond gorgeous. Classic silhouette but the Florait keychain added a touch of playfulness to it. [emoji106]



Thanks so much!  I really love how it looks like the poodle is just looking up at the bag and smiling 



poulinska said:


> WOW, Smokie! This is so beautiful and elegant! Congratulations



Thanks so much! 



Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your bargain find! Hope you had fun at the sale and I’m looking forward to seeing what else you scored.



Thanks so much! Yes, I had such fun that I will be going again tomorrow to accompany my sister and see what's left


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> I attended the F and F sale in my country yesterday. I didn’t expect to see a Paris Premier so when I saw it on the table and for such a steal, I just grabbed it! So happy to introduce my Navy and Chocolate Paris Premier with my Clo’e Floirat charm



Beautiful bag. Congrats on ur steal. 



APhiJill said:


> View attachment 4247538
> 
> This’ll be the bag I’ll be packing our stuff in for a weekend away. Leaving for Tampa tomorrow morning
> 
> Got it when my friend hooked me up in Paris. Had it monogrammed for me
> 
> Question...I’ll be flying to the west coast next month. Is this good to use as a personal item? Not expanded of course.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I wouldnt but I've seen ppl do it. I am going on a plane trip myself and United has stated that a personal item has to be 17x11xsomething. If u dont stuff it to the brim and can technically fit it inside the cubic box, I guess.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Beautiful bag. Congrats on ur steal.



Thanks so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Foulonne crossbody, my comfort bag. I found myself reaching for it so often. Rainy weather friendly, lightweight, handsfree and carries all that I need. [emoji170]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Finally able to wear my small Neo as a shoulder bag. The wide strap is so comfortable on the shoulder.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally able to wear my small Neo as a shoulder bag. The wide strap is so comfortable on the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248076
> View attachment 4248077



Both bags look fantastic and are great choices for your trip


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Both bags look fantastic and are great choices for your trip


Thank you! I'm leaving next week and it will be ten days of campervan-ing. No other bags except for LC mini cuir, expandable travel tote and a Kipling backpack since space is going to be quite restricted. [emoji28]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Foulonne crossbody, my comfort bag. I found myself reaching for it so often. Rainy weather friendly, lightweight, handsfree and carries all that I need.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally able to wear my small Neo as a shoulder bag. The wide strap is so comfortable on the shoulder.



Glad you are finding the Foulonne saddle bag as useful as I do! And that strap works perfectly with your Neo and looks very comfy. Hope you have a fun family vacation.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Foulonne crossbody, my comfort bag. I found myself reaching for it so often. Rainy weather friendly, lightweight, handsfree and carries all that I need. [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248075
> 
> 
> Finally able to wear my small Neo as a shoulder bag. The wide strap is so comfortable on the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248076
> View attachment 4248077



Both bags look great! The Neo flap looks like it's level with your waist now


----------



## SmokieDragon

Introducing my Heritage Crossbody XS in Powder, Black and Blush which I just picked up at the F and F sale in my country  Also another steal! It’s so chic, functional and roomy. What have I been missing? Thanks to @Cosmopolitan and @frenziedhandbag for helping me look at this bag in a different light!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks to @Cosmopolitan and @frenziedhandbag for helping me look at this bag in a different light!



Congrats on your Heritage bag! Glad the style works for you and always happy to help *cough* enable lol.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Heritage bag! Glad the style works for you and always happy to help *cough* enable lol.



Thanks so much! Yes, thanks for the enabling


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Introducing my Heritage Crossbody XS in Powder, Black and Blush which I just picked up at the F and F sale in my country  Also another steal! It’s so chic, functional and roomy. What have I been missing? Thanks to @Cosmopolitan and @frenziedhandbag for helping me look at this bag in a different light!


Simply gorgeous!  Yes, @Cosmopolitan and @frenziedhandbag are great enablers!! Lol   Congrats on your beautiful bag!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hope you have a fun family vacation.



Thank you! I'm looking forward to it. [emoji2]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Both bags look great! The Neo flap looks like it's level with your waist now


Thank you! I'm very pleased with this strap and foresee I will be using it a lot. So easy to reach for things now.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks to @Cosmopolitan and @frenziedhandbag for helping me look at this bag in a different light!



Such a pretty neutral and so happy to know you love it as much as we do. I think it dresses up a casual weekend look and so easy to use.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Simply gorgeous!  Yes, @Cosmopolitan and @frenziedhandbag are great enablers!! Lol   Congrats on your beautiful bag!!!



Thanks so much!  Yes, they are great enablers!  Thanks to all 3 of you, I already feel like becoming your quadruplet in getting a Foulonne Hobo - next year since I have bought so many bags this year!  I still have 1 more bag from my country's F and F sale which I haven't debuted here yet


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a pretty neutral and so happy to know you love it as much as we do. I think it dresses up a casual weekend look and so easy to use.



Thanks so much! Yes, it's so easy to use - glad I now have a smaller one


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> I already feel like becoming your quadruplet in getting a Foulonne Hobo - next year since I have bought so many bags this year!  I still have 1 more bag from my country's F and F sale which I haven't debuted here yet



Looking forward to another reveal.  I'm done til next year too, but that's only about six weeks away lol.  It's funny how little we've seen of the SS19 bags since the fringe-y NYFW show on Sept. 8. As far as I know Longchamp hasn't done any press day previews since then that have been publicized on IG.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm done til next year too.



Me too (I think) though I am still tempted to get something in Pilot Blue. It is one of the rare blues with a dusty undertone. I'm so used to seeing bright or dark blues by LC so this one is quite unique to me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I already feel like becoming your quadruplet in getting a Foulonne Hobo



Yay! We are waiting for you to join us!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Me too (I think) though I am still tempted to get something in Pilot Blue. It is one of the rare blues with a dusty undertone. I'm so used to seeing bright or dark blues by LC so this one is quite unique to me.



I’m not really much of a blue person but the pilot blue is really pretty, particularly in the Amazone IMO because the teal blue-green undertones show more in that leather. An SA at my boutique just bought the pilot Amazone and it’s a stunner.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> the pilot blue is really pretty, particularly in the Amazone IMO because the teal blue-green undertones show more in that leather.



This is the one I'm eyeing too but was told it was not ordered in for SG by the store manager. I vividly recall seeing one lone piece at the boutique when the Amazone was first launched. Will need to confirm with my SA again. I agree with you that the color stands out more in this leather. I wear quite a lot of dark blues so this color will definitely contrast better. The pilot blue of the Foulonne camera bag looks to be more of a light blue instead.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is the one I'm eyeing too but was told it was not ordered in for SG by the store manager. I vividly recall seeing one lone piece at the boutique when the Amazone was first launched. Will need to confirm with my SA again. I agree with you that the color stands out more in this leather. I wear quite a lot of dark blues so this color will definitely contrast better. The pilot blue of the Foulonne camera bag looks to be more of a light blue instead.



Fwiw both NM last call and Saks Off 5th have the pilot Amazone; not sure if they ship to you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Fwiw both NM last call and Saks Off 5th have the pilot Amazone; not sure if they ship to you.


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] Thank you so much! I think Saks doesn't. Can't recall about NM. I'll check them out anyway. [emoji173]


----------



## LVlover13

Waiting patiently at the dental office


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Waiting patiently at the dental office



Loving this adorable size


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving this adorable size


My favorite size of all. [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> My favorite size of all. [emoji6]


I can see why. [emoji5] [emoji106]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Blurry picture taken by the BF, but I've been using a rolling work bag to spare my back and I've really been enjoying carrying my small crossbodies to keep my phone and transit pass close and handy! Of course mini cuir is the best option.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Looking forward to another reveal.  I'm done til next year too, but that's only about six weeks away lol.  It's funny how little we've seen of the SS19 bags since the fringe-y NYFW show on Sept. 8. As far as I know Longchamp hasn't done any press day previews since then that have been publicized on IG.



The reveal should be this weekend  I was shown the black Amazone with fringe and studs a few weeks ago in my boutique but was told that the bag cannot be sold until December. Anyway too fringe-y and germ-y for me hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Blurry picture taken by the BF, but I've been using a rolling work bag to spare my back and I've really been enjoying carrying my small crossbodies to keep my phone and transit pass close and handy! Of course mini cuir is the best option.



Looking good! Hope your back is ok


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here’s the reveal of my last bag from this year’s F and F sale in my country. I think of myself as a Cuir fan but yet it struck me one day that I don’t have a Cuir backpack. I was looking out for it during the 1st day of the F and F but they only had a tan colour. So I went back on the 3rd day to accompany my sister and look out for new stuff and lo and behold, perforated Cuir XS backpacks in black, navy and red were there! Yay!!! Introducing my Cuir backpack in black [emoji1]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Introducing my Cuir backpack in black



Yay congrats on your backpack!  So the perforations mean it was from the Le Pliage Pins line right? I can’t remember, do you have any of those pins or does LC still sell them? Or do you intend on wearing it sans pins?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yay congrats on your backpack!  So the perforations mean it was from the Le Pliage Pins line right? I can’t remember, do you have any of those pins or does LC still sell them? Or do you intend on wearing it sans pins?
> 
> View attachment 4255364
> View attachment 4255365



Thanks so much! Yes, it’s from the Le Pliage Pins line that was released earlier this year. I couldn’t decide on which pins to buy back then, they weren’t cheap (US$70 for one?) and even if I bought them and used them on say an LP, I thought the hole factor would be too much. And that’s true because there was a Navy backpack there at the sale that had obviously been a display unit and it had enlarged perforated holes where the pins used to be! Anyway, LC doesn’t seem to sell the pins anymore. 

So mine will be sans pins  I think it looks ok with the perforations sans pins, something different


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> So mine will be sans pins  I think it looks ok with the perforations sans pins, something different



Oh absolutely, I agree that the black perfo looks very sleek and chic sans pins.  I prefer it that way; those pins weren’t my style. I was just curious whether you had any of them.


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Here’s the reveal of my last bag from this year’s F and F sale in my country. I think of myself as a Cuir fan but yet it struck me one day that I don’t have a Cuir backpack. I was looking out for it during the 1st day of the F and F but they only had a tan colour. So I went back on the 3rd day to accompany my sister and look out for new stuff and lo and behold, perforated Cuir XS backpacks in black, navy and red were there! Yay!!! Introducing my Cuir backpack in black [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255272



what a fantatic addition and judging from your story, it was meant to be.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> what a fantatic addition and judging from your story, it was meant to be.



Thanks so much!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Here’s the reveal of my last bag from this year’s F and F sale in my country. I think of myself as a Cuir fan but yet it struck me one day that I don’t have a Cuir backpack. I was looking out for it during the 1st day of the F and F but they only had a tan colour. So I went back on the 3rd day to accompany my sister and look out for new stuff and lo and behold, perforated Cuir XS backpacks in black, navy and red were there! Yay!!! Introducing my Cuir backpack in black [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255272


Beautiful, I love it!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Love my LC Foulonne Saddle Bag style Crossbody!  Its very functional with two inside open pockets, an inside zip pocket, three outside pockets (two under the flap and one on the back), and very soft, though it has structure.  The Cognac goes with everything!!!  Here she is posing in front of my hotel here in CA!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Love my LC Foulonne Saddle Bag style Crossbody!



Nice pics! Glad to hear you love it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, I love it!!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Love my LC Foulonne Saddle Bag style Crossbody!  Its very functional with two inside open pockets, an inside zip pocket, three outside pockets (two under the flap and one on the back), and very soft, though it has structure.  The Cognac goes with everything!!!  Here she is posing in front of my hotel here in CA!



Looking good!  Take care over there!


----------



## cjy

cheidel said:


> Love my LC Foulonne Saddle Bag style Crossbody!  Its very functional with two inside open pockets, an inside zip pocket, three outside pockets (two under the flap and one on the back), and very soft, though it has structure.  The Cognac goes with everything!!!  Here she is posing in front of my hotel here in CA!



What size is it?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Getting ready for Thanksgiving dinner with olive suede booties and khaki Madeleine. Happy turkey day everyone!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking good!  Take care over there!


Thank you!  Here in Chico, CA helping the Wildfire survivors.


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Getting ready for Thanksgiving dinner with olive suede booties and khaki Madeleine. Happy turkey day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4260078


Very nice, pretty combo!!! Hope you had a nice Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sharont2305

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Blurry picture taken by the BF, but I've been using a rolling work bag to spare my back and I've really been enjoying carrying my small crossbodies to keep my phone and transit pass close and handy! Of course mini cuir is the best option.


I love your style x


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking good! Hope your back is ok


Thank you very much for saying so! My beck's alright, just sore recently so I decided enough is enough with the commuting with a backpack 


Sharont2305 said:


> I love your style x


Thank you!! I appreciate that


----------



## lili45

Cosmopolitan said:


> Getting ready for Thanksgiving dinner with olive suede booties and khaki Madeleine. Happy turkey day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4260078


Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Of course mini cuir is the best option.



I love your ensemble. Such a cosy look and with the mini cuir in a bright color, just the right pop of color. Agree with you the mini cuir serves its purpose so well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Introducing my Cuir backpack in black



This is a darling of a bag. I really do like it in the red lacquer version this year. Have you started using it yet. I think it looks better in your picture with the opening gathered. How is the space? Will you say it is similar to that of the mini SH LP?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love my LC Foulonne Saddle Bag style Crossbody!



It looks so good in Cognac. So happy that you are loving it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Getting ready for Thanksgiving dinner with olive suede booties and khaki Madeleine.



What a chic look! [emoji172] your Khaki MAD and those booties are really pretty! I have a soft spot for booties as I find them so stylish.


----------



## Selenet

I keep buying more Longchamp bag charms to my Longchamp [emoji1]


----------



## seton

My LCs of th past few wks. I've been really into my foulonne totes and SLGs obviously


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> My LCs of th past few wks. I've been really into my foulonne totes and SLGs obviously
> 
> View attachment 4264006
> View attachment 4264007
> View attachment 4264008



Everything looks great!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

seton said:


> My LCs of th past few wks. I've been really into my foulonne totes and SLGs obviously
> 
> View attachment 4264006
> View attachment 4264007
> View attachment 4264008


Love all your pretty SLGs!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> My LCs of th past few wks. I've been really into my foulonne totes and SLGs obviously



Woah! These Fous are a treat for the eyes! Love everything in your collection and how you color/contrast match. I see you had gotten the new Fou tote in Cognac? So pretty!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> My LCs of th past few wks. I've been really into my foulonne totes and SLGs obviously



Beautiful cognac tote! I don’t remember you mentioning this before. Congrats! I was hoping to pick it up in another color this spring but sounds like Foulonne colors are limited.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The mini cuir accompanied me daily on my ten day CamperVan trip in New Zealand. On hiking days, I wore it with a backpack so that I have quick access to my phone and cash.

We parked in front of lakes, greenery and even in a sweet lady's driveway. She had 8 hectares of land with all kinds of animals like alpacas, sheep, mini ponies and horses etc. Also, she grew the most beautiful roses and other flowers plus various fruit trees. It was a luxury to be able to wake up to roosters crowing, ducks quacking, birds chirping or the sound of water. It was an amazing trip.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> sounds like Foulonne colors are limited.



I noticed too and bummed that there aren't new colors for Fou bags. [emoji58]


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> The mini cuir accompanied me daily on my ten day CamperVan trip in New Zealand. On hiking days, I wore it with a backpack so that I have quick access to my phone and cash.
> 
> We parked in front of lakes, greenery and even in a sweet lady's driveway. She had 8 hectares of land with all kinds of animals like alpacas, sheep, mini ponies and horses etc. Also, she grew the most beautiful roses and other flowers plus various fruit trees. It was a luxury to be able to wake up to roosters crowing, ducks quacking, birds chirping or the sound of water. It was an amazing trip.
> 
> View attachment 4264188



Looks like an incredible trip! How does the mini Cuir compare to the BV Nodini or Disco? (aside from a lot less expensive, lol!)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> It was an amazing trip.



So glad you enjoyed a beautiful and relaxing stay in the countryside!



frenziedhandbag said:


> I noticed too and bummed that there aren't new colors for Fou bags. [emoji58]



Spring bags haven’t been fully released yet, but @seton says sapphire is the one new color in the Foulonne line.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> Looks like an incredible trip! How does the mini Cuir compare to the BV Nodini or Disco? (aside from a lot less expensive, lol!)


It was indeed a memorable trip. I will be honest to say the CamperVan does require a fair amount of work (topping up water, emptying waste, cooking, washing up etc.). I call it glorified camping. But for the views and a break from city life, I will gladly do it again and perhaps the next time, I will ask the hubby to cook daily whilst I drive the van and take care of the odds + ends. [emoji38]

Very good question in comparing this with the BVs. I have had the disco twice and twice I had to sell it away. Not that I don't love it but in terms of space, I do need more than what the disco offers. Definitely the Disco offers a more elegant look whilst the mini Cuir is more casual. So, it does depend on what you are looking for. Form or function? Aside from using these two bags on their own, I also like to use them with a bigger tote or a backpack so the convenience of being able to pack the mini cuir into another bag and not worrying about scuffing works out better for me. For the Disco, I think I will be paranoid about scratching it somehow. I had used the Disco as a dinner date bag so I feel if you want a bag that looks more formal and if you don't need to carry as much as I do or don't mind changing out of your wallet to use this bag, than the Disco is a good choice.

Now, mini cuir vs Nodini. The Nodini definitely packs more and if you get the regular nappa, I'm sure you can fit a lot more in as compared to the metallic version I got. For these two, I will rate them based on what you intend to fit in them. If you need more space, definitely go for the Nodini. The Nodini also allows shoulder carry option so that is a bonus. I use my double compartment Nodini as a shoulder bag more than I use it crossbody.

Hope this helps and good luck deciding. [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> So glad you enjoyed a beautiful and relaxing stay in the countryside!
> 
> Sapphire is the one new color in the Foulonne line.



Thank you! It was nice to literally stop and smell the flowers or put up our legs and enjoy a glass of red wine by the lake. We dined alfresco frequently on this trip, which is something we rarely do in our home country. Too hot and humid.

Sapphire! Okay, now this color sounds promising. Thank you and @seton for letting me know.


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> It was indeed a memorable trip. I will be honest to say the CamperVan does require a fair amount of work (topping up water, emptying waste, cooking, washing up etc.). I call it glorified camping. But for the views and a break from city life, I will gladly do it again and perhaps the next time, I will ask the hubby to cook daily whilst I drive the van and take care of the odds + ends. [emoji38]
> 
> Very good question in comparing this with the BVs. I have had the disco twice and twice I had to sell it away. Not that I don't love it but in terms of space, I do need more than what the disco offers. Definitely the Disco offers a more elegant look whilst the mini Cuir is more casual. So, it does depend on what you are looking for. Form or function? Aside from using these two bags on their own, I also like to use them with a bigger tote or a backpack so the convenience of being able to pack the mini cuir into another bag and not worrying about scuffing works out better for me. For the Disco, I think I will be paranoid about scratching it somehow. I had used the Disco as a dinner date bag so I feel if you want a bag that looks more formal and if you don't need to carry as much as I do or don't mind changing out of your wallet to use this bag, than the Disco is a good choice.
> 
> Now, mini cuir vs Nodini. The Nodini definitely packs more and if you get the regular nappa, I'm sure you can fit a lot more in as compared to the metallic version I got. For these two, I will rate them based on what you intend to fit in them. If you need more space, definitely go for the Nodini. The Nodini also allows shoulder carry option so that is a bonus. I use my double compartment Nodini as a shoulder bag more than I use it crossbody.
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck deciding. [emoji6]



Thanks for such a detailed answer! I actually already have a Nodini, and may just stick with that. I love the Disco and the design is ingenius, but like you, I find it too small. If the mini Cuir is bigger than the Disco, it may be worth checking out. The strange thing is, I don’t remember seeing one at my local boutique — I wonder if I just didn’t notice or maybe they don’t display them with the other Cuirs. A Nodini is about as small as I can comfortably go, so we’ll see! Like you, I like the idea of a small bag for just my phone and wallet when I’m also carrying a backpack or large tote.

I definitely think you should drive next time and let DH handle the “household chores!”


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woah! These Fous are a treat for the eyes! Love everything in your collection and how you color/contrast match. I see you had gotten the new Fou tote in Cognac? So pretty!





Cosmopolitan said:


> Beautiful cognac tote! I don’t remember you mentioning this before. Congrats! I was hoping to pick it up in another color this spring but sounds like Foulonne colors are limited.



TY all. Yes, this is the Cognac color and I forgot to do a show when I got it. I guess this is a super bargain so will tell the story:

After missing out on this tote in Mimosa which was much more scarse than the Powder in the spring, I've been looking out for it but despite 4 new Fou colors, it hasnt been avail in all colors. The LC stores only carried the Cognac, Navy, Black, and Chestnut. And I have only seen it in Greige once at Bloomies and it sold almost right away.  Red Orange (never made AFAIK)  or Cognac was my preference and when I saw this pop up in Like New condition on evilbay, I was interested. However, I dont like to buy on the app and had already made my big LV purchases that wk so I told myself that if it was still there when I got home on my desktop, it would be meant to be. 2 hours later, it was still there so I got it. I paid $120 and it still on the website for $615. Not bad, eh?

Love this new style. The outside pocket is huge. I like the outside pocket on the old style tote but the bigger side is even better.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> The mini cuir accompanied me daily on my ten day CamperVan trip in New Zealand. On hiking days, I wore it with a backpack so that I have quick access to my phone and cash.
> 
> We parked in front of lakes, greenery and even in a sweet lady's driveway. She had 8 hectares of land with all kinds of animals like alpacas, sheep, mini ponies and horses etc. Also, she grew the most beautiful roses and other flowers plus various fruit trees. It was a luxury to be able to wake up to roosters crowing, ducks quacking, birds chirping or the sound of water. It was an amazing trip.
> 
> View attachment 4264188



Oh FH! NZ is so beautiful. Your collage is wonderful. TY for sharing. Did u post on IG? Since I got my new phone, I havent been on IG at all since it wont accept the IG app. I dont know if it's the bug in the app or my phone or both. I decided to give up on IG but will look if u posted more pix.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I guess this is a super bargain so will tell the story




Awesome deal!  I really love this Foulonne style too; very clean elegant lines, great organization, super light and easy to wear.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> 2 hours later, it was still there so I got it. I paid $120 and it still on the website for $615. Not bad, eh?



I can't say it's not bad because it's just outstanding!!!  Looks like I should take a look on evilbay too haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> If the mini Cuir is bigger than the Disco, it may be worth checking out.
> 
> I definitely think you should drive next time and let DH handle the “household chores!”



You are most welcome! The mini Cuir definitely is more spacious than the Disco. On this trip, I had a pack of wet wipes, tissues, card case, two passports, phone, pen, allergy med, lipbalm and Kiehls travel sized handcream within. The bag was nowhere bulging, I see all my contents once I unzip the bag and nothing ever falls out. If your boutique is small, they might have had it stored in the back instead of displaying it. You might want to request for it. The sale starts 1st Dec so it might be good to check it out prior.

*Need to add that this mini Cuir fits a small umbrella too. Bonus with the adjustable strap cos you can knot it so that the strap becomes like a short handle and it is neater when you have it within a bigger bag. 

I have had the regular Nodini for a very short time and I found I need to play tetris with it. I'm not sure whether it is because I got the metallic version which is stiff but I did not manage to fit more in it. The double compartment Nodini works out for me better as it fits everything that I carry in a regular handbag. 

DH says if he's the one cooking, we will all be eating canned food instead. [emoji38]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> TY all. Yes, this is the Cognac color .



This bag had not arrived in my country too. It makes me wonder whether the merchandiser ordered it or not. I like the simple lines of this bag but will really like to see more color options for it. I hope the new Sapphire is promising and that this tote is made in it. *crossfingers

You snagged a really awesome deal! Well done! It was meant to come home to you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I really love this Foulonne style too.



Picking up some items next week at the boutique. I need to check whether this bag is being ordered for SG or not. From what you've been sharing, this style sounds like a functional classic and I really like that in a bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Oh FH! NZ is so beautiful.



I intend to post on IG. Haven't gotten around it yet as we took so many photos and definitely needs deleting a lot of duplicates. [emoji5]  I'll tag you on IG once I post or signal here so that you can check them out.

NZ offers really stunning views. I had a really bad sinus infection that affected me for months. My doctor gave me a big bag of medicine and decongestant spray to use in NZ. All my friends told me hopefully the clean air in NZ can clear it up. I thought my friends were really sweet to wish the best for me but I didn't have too high hopes. By the second day, my sinus miraculously cleared! I was so stoked! 

Drop both IG and the phone maker a note. I'm sure they can offer a solution or at least troubleshoot. Otherwise run a search on Google. There has to be other folks facing the same issue and solved it.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> I intend to post on IG. Haven't gotten around it yet as we took so many photos and definitely needs deleting a lot of duplicates. [emoji5]  I'll tag you on IG once I post or signal here so that you can check them out.
> 
> NZ offers really stunning views. I had a really bad sinus infection that affected me for months. My doctor gave me a big bag of medicine and decongestant spray to use in NZ. All my friends told me hopefully the clean air in NZ can clear it up. I thought my friends were really sweet to wish the best for me but I didn't have too high hopes. By the second day, my sinus miraculously cleared! I was so stoked!
> 
> Drop both IG and the phone maker a note. I'm sure they can offer a solution or at least troubleshoot. Otherwise run a search on Google. There has to be other folks facing the same issue and solved it.



Yes, do tag me next time. I hope to resolve the IG app situation eventually.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Yes, do tag me next time. I hope to resolve the IG app situation eventually.


Sometimes it could be conflicting software or a security software impeding it. The phone makers and IG will prompt the right qns to set you right.


----------



## cheidel

cjy said:


> What size is it?


Its medium size to me.  But @Cosmopolitan can probably give you more information about the sizes.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks so good in Cognac. So happy that you are loving it!


Thanks, never thought I would find a Crossbody thats just perfect in every way!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Clo’e Floirat SSH


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Clo’e Floirat SSH



This bag just makes me smile [emoji5]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The key reason why I hunted down the M&Ms short strap; to wear it with MAD as a shoulder bag. Perfect strap length and I love the strap's versatility since it can pair with my Neo and Cuirs too. Picking up another S/S19 short strap next Tues after @SmokieDragon showed me hers. [emoji1]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> The key reason why I hunted down the M&Ms short strap; to wear it with MAD as a shoulder bag. Perfect strap length and I love the strap's versatility since it can pair with my Neo and Cuirs too. Picking up another S/S19 short strap next Tues after @SmokieDragon showed me hers. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267208
> View attachment 4267209
> View attachment 4267210



Love the black Madeleine! Still planning on becoming twins with you on that after the holidays.  And your short strap really adds to the versatility.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love the black Madeleine! Still planning on becoming twins with you on that after the holidays. [emoji2] And your short strap really adds to the versatility.


I look forward to becoming twinsies with you! Black is such a classic. I'm sure you will use the black version a lot, like me. [emoji6] The link is not updated on the website yet but the new S/S19 strap looks to be even more versatile since the embroidery is white/silver. My SA calls it the snowflake strap. I think M&Ms will be my "fun" strap and Snowflake will be my "neutral" strap. It comes in both black and navy.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> The key reason why I hunted down the M&Ms short strap; to wear it with MAD as a shoulder bag. Perfect strap length and I love the strap's versatility since it can pair with my Neo and Cuirs too. Picking up another S/S19 short strap next Tues after @SmokieDragon showed me hers. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267208
> View attachment 4267209
> View attachment 4267210



That strap length is great on you. I am assuming your lovely shoes are BV? It's weird not seeing you in sneakers.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> That strap length is great on you. I am assuming your lovely shoes are BV? It's weird not seeing you in sneakers.



Thank you Seton! I am really enjoying this strap length as it allows me to just swing my bag slightly forward to open the bag. I don't even have to remove the bag from my shoulder. The shoes are from Ecco. Sadly, after a few tries with BV shoes, I am resigned to my fate that the cutting just don't fit me.

Haha! I actually regretted not wearing my sneakers today. My feet were painful after a whole day of walking.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> My SA calls it the snowflake strap.



That snowflake strap that you and @SmokieDragon bought is so pretty.  Yes I’ve decided that my black Madeleine will be the crossbody version, not the now-pocketless top handle. You may have seen the discussion about that in the spring thread while you were away.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you Seton! I am really enjoying this strap length as it allows me to just swing my bag slightly forward to open the bag. I don't even have to remove the bag from my shoulder. The shoes are from Ecco. Sadly, after a few tries with BV shoes, I am resigned to my fate that the cutting just don't fit me.
> 
> Haha! I actually regretted not wearing my sneakers today. My feet were painful after a whole day of walking.


Ah. You have persuaded me to wear one of my ecco soft 7s today. I think the rose dust which is lighter than pinky, but I so pretty light.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> You may have seen the discussion about that.



Yes, I saw the discussion. The top handle version is definitely nicer now without the pocket. Great that you've decided on your next bag purchase! I will try the Etoiles strap with MAD when I want to use MAD as a crossbody next time, especially if I intend to wear it crossbody for the whole day.

I'm excited to pick up the Snowflake strap next Tues, along with possibly two other goodies. Will share when I get them.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Ah. You have persuaded me to wear one of my ecco soft 7s today.



I was tempted to get this exact same pair as well. Ecco shoes are so comfortable with excellent sole support, aren't they? I'm really bummed when my SA informed me that SG will no longer carry large sizes due to low demand here.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was tempted to get this exact same pair as well. Ecco shoes are so comfortable with excellent sole support, aren't they? I'm really bummed when my SA informed me that SG will no longer carry large sizes due to low demand here.


Oh noes. Luckily ecco is easy to order online. That's what I have to do since there is no ecco store in nyc even.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Oh noes. Luckily ecco is easy to order online. That's what I have to do since there is no ecco store in nyc even.


I guess I'll need to order online in future too. Nothing beats being able to try them out in person though.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> I guess I'll need to order online in future too. Nothing beats being able to try them out in person though.


Absolutely. Hey this is another thing we have in common! Now if only I can get a Wechat account[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> That snowflake strap that you and @SmokieDragon bought is so pretty.



Thanks so much! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> The key reason why I hunted down the M&Ms short strap; to wear it with MAD as a shoulder bag. Perfect strap length and I love the strap's versatility since it can pair with my Neo and Cuirs too. Picking up another S/S19 short strap next Tues after @SmokieDragon showed me hers. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267208
> View attachment 4267209
> View attachment 4267210



Yay for short straps and being twins!  They are especially handy


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Now if only I can get a Wechat account[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]



I believe in exploring all possible options so all hope is not lost yet. When there's a will, there is bound to be a way. [emoji123]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> They are especially handy [emoji3]



Can't agree more!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Another day.
Another LC.
Another pair of Ecco shoes.
Another hydroflask (I have three varying sizes to fit different bags.) [emoji87]


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

seton said:


> Ah. You have persuaded me to wear one of my ecco soft 7s today. I think the rose dust which is lighter than pinky, but I so pretty light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267234


Very pretty! Nice soft color


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Another day.
> Another LC.
> Another pair of Ecco shoes.
> Another hydroflask (I have three varying sizes to fit different bags.) [emoji87]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267938
> View attachment 4267939



LOL. Keep the Ecco shoes coming. I must look more into their flats. I do like that they own their own tannery for their leathers.



BaguetteBlonde said:


> Very pretty! Nice soft color



TY, Friend.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> LOL. Keep the Ecco shoes coming. I must look more into their flats. I do like that they own their own tannery for their leathers:



I wore another pair ytd but same LP so didn't post. That is a nice detail to know about the brand, I didn't know prior. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

No Ecco shoes today but I'm loving this pair of Cole Hann sneakers too. Good sole support if anyone is thinking of getting it. True to size as well. Pairing it with small Pebble Cuir and heading to LC boutique. Yippee!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Presenting [emoji300] Snowflake [emoji300] Cuir short strap. Used it straight away with my Pebble small Cuir. Grateful thanks to @SmokieDragon for sharing with me that you got it. [emoji257]  Only then was it possible for me to reserve it straight away with my SA, well before the stock arrived to her boutique. I got the one and only one.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Presenting [emoji300] Snowflake [emoji300] Cuir short strap. Used it straight away with my Pebble small Cuir. Grateful thanks to @SmokieDragon for sharing with me that you got it. [emoji257]  Only then was it possible for me to reserve it straight away with my SA, well before the stock arrived to her boutique. I got the one and only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269552



Yay!!! Glad to be twins with you!  Only 1 in your home country?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay!!! Glad to be twins with you!  Only 1 in your home country?


Not sure whether we received only one but the one and only black assigned to her boutique. There is also one in navy, but already sold. I didn't even have a chance to snap a pic of the navy ytd.


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Presenting [emoji300] Snowflake [emoji300] Cuir short strap. Used it straight away with my Pebble small Cuir. Grateful thanks to @SmokieDragon for sharing with me that you got it. [emoji257]  Only then was it possible for me to reserve it straight away with my SA, well before the stock arrived to her boutique. I got the one and only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269552



I saw this today at my boutique! It’s very pretty (just too short for me). It looks great on you!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> No Ecco shoes today but I'm loving this pair of Cole Hann sneakers too. Good sole support if anyone is thinking of getting it. True to size as well. Pairing it with small Pebble Cuir and heading to LC boutique. Yippee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269417



I have heard good things about the Cole Haan kicks. I will check them out next time as long as they have leather insoles like Ecco. 





frenziedhandbag said:


> Presenting [emoji300] Snowflake [emoji300] Cuir short strap. Used it straight away with my Pebble small Cuir. Grateful thanks to @SmokieDragon for sharing with me that you got it. [emoji257]  Only then was it possible for me to reserve it straight away with my SA, well before the stock arrived to her boutique. I got the one and only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269552



Both you and Smokie are great enablers.  So pretty.


----------



## seton

LP Galop 1623 in Pilot Blue with my Galop wool shawl (a special gift for LC VIPs)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> LP Galop 1623 in Pilot Blue with my Galop wool shawl (a special gift for LC VIPs)
> 
> View attachment 4270917



What a perfect combination. The shawl looks so warm and cozy! Congrats on your new stuff.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> LP Galop 1623 in Pilot Blue with my Galop wool shawl (a special gift for LC VIPs)
> 
> View attachment 4270917



Well done!!  That's the shawl I was given for my birthday! Glad to know its name!  But I didn't get a Galop 1623


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Both you and Smokie are great enablers.  So pretty.



Thanks! It really is a pretty strap - captured my heart from the moment I saw it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> I saw this today at my boutique! It’s very pretty (just too short for me). It looks great on you!


Thank you! I was going to share that the strap drop is around 11 inches (including the hw) so it should work for you since you own the Mlle. Then, I realised from another thread that you almost don't use the Mlle as a shoulder carry bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I have heard good things about the Cole Haan kicks.
> 
> Both you and Smokie are great enablers.



The reviews are true. The design is gorgeous and they are comfortable though whether they will outlast my Eccos, I can't tell yet as I just got them this year. I had my Eccos for years and they still feel like day one, even though I wear them so much.

I'm no enabler here. [emoji6] @SmokieDragon gets full credit. Of course, you and @Cosmopolitan are just as strong in enabling.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> LP Galop 1623 in Pilot Blue with my Galop wool shawl (a special gift for LC VIPs)



You got the bag! The colorway is very pretty and what a sweet gift for VIPs. I love how subtle the galloping rider is on this shawl, making it a versatile piece.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> It really is a pretty strap - captured my heart from the moment I saw it



+1!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Presenting [emoji300] Snowflake [emoji300] Cuir short strap. Used it straight away with my Pebble small Cuir. Grateful thanks to @SmokieDragon for sharing with me that you got it. [emoji257]  Only then was it possible for me to reserve it straight away with my SA, well before the stock arrived to her boutique. I got the one and only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269552



Oh this is really lovely!!! And it is so in season for Christmas! Great for with Pebble. I wonder if LC ever does metallic? It would be great with silver tone bags...


----------



## Lizzys

Carried this beauty today while I was waiting for my shipment of the fall/winter sale bags today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> And it is so in season for Christmas!



There was a snowflake on this tree and I wanted to capture it but it was too crowded for me to hold up my bag and align it with the snowflake. Lol! But you are right, it's so apt with Christmas. I am really enjoying it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Carried this beauty.



Great to see this beauty again. I recalled you got it last season during the sale too and good move cos the new slip pocket with cover does not look as good as this one at all.


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Great to see this beauty again. I recalled you got it last season during the sale too and good move cos the new slip pocket with cover does not look as good as this one at all.


You have a great memory!  I was sad when they changed the model because the new one is not as nice and has poor ratings too so it is just not us thinking that.  I was sorry I didn't get the navy before it sold out but I will enjoy my new navy bag.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Presenting [emoji300] Snowflake [emoji300] Cuir short strap. Used it straight away with my Pebble small Cuir. Grateful thanks to @SmokieDragon for sharing with me that you got it. [emoji257]  Only then was it possible for me to reserve it straight away with my SA, well before the stock arrived to her boutique. I got the one and only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269552



Wow this strap looks so pretty! Congrats on getting it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Wow this strap looks so pretty! Congrats on getting it!


Thank you! It's a staple. [emoji106] Can't recommend it enough.


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Clo’e Floirat SSH


So cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> The key reason why I hunted down the M&Ms short strap; to wear it with MAD as a shoulder bag. Perfect strap length and I love the strap's versatility since it can pair with my Neo and Cuirs too. Picking up another S/S19 short strap next Tues after @SmokieDragon showed me hers. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267208
> View attachment 4267209
> View attachment 4267210


Love that strap!!! Looks great on you too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love that strap!!! Looks great on you too!


Thank you, my friend! It's a wonderful accessory to own!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> So cute!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> The reviews are true. The design is gorgeous and they are comfortable though whether they will outlast my Eccos, I can't tell yet as I just got them this year. I had my Eccos for years and they still feel like day one, even though I wear them so much.



I think the Cole Haan is a few blocks away from LC 5th Ave. I'll try to remember to check it out.



frenziedhandbag said:


> You got the bag! The colorway is very pretty and what a sweet gift for VIPs. I love how subtle the galloping rider is on this shawl, making it a versatile piece.



TY! I was really impressed with the high quality of the gift. It's 100% wool - very soft and THICK - and Made in Italy. They did not skimp at all. I am going on a plane this month (Disneyworld) and I was trying to decide what shawl or blanket to carry on the plane and this is perfect! I already changed the color theme of the outfits I a going to take to coordinate. 



Phiomega said:


> Oh this is really lovely!!! And it is so in season for Christmas! Great for with Pebble. I wonder if LC ever does metallic? It would be great with silver tone bags...



LC does metallic leather every once in a while.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I was really impressed with the high quality of the gift. It's 100% wool - very soft and THICK - and Made in Italy.



Anothet pair of Cole Hann shoes that I recommend is their boots. I got a low pair with a slight blocked heel and can walk whole days in it.

I'm impressed too. The shawl is emblematic of the brand and functional as a gift. I think it is a very appropriate gift for customers. Is it only this year or does LC do it every year?

Looking forward to your vacay+BOTD pics!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Anothet pair of Cole Hann shoes that I recommend is their boots. I got a low pair with a slight blocked heel and can walk whole days in it.
> 
> I'm impressed too. The shawl is emblematic of the brand and functional as a gift. I think it is a very appropriate gift for customers. Is it only this year or does LC do it every year?
> 
> Looking forward to your vacay+BOTD pics!


@seton, exactly why I have 25 plus pairs of Cole Haan sneakers and loafers, because they are so comfortable and great walking shoes! 

@frenziedhandbag, yes CH boots are quite comfortable as well!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> yes CH boots are quite comfortable as well! [emoji2]



I'm thankful to you for sharing with me about CH. I have four pairs now and eyeing my fifth! [emoji126]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Swapped out the chain strap and used the Sienna cuir strap instead. The hardware of the strap does not interfere with the flap cover at all. Nor does it graze the sides of the bag. LC must had thought about this aspect, thus giving more allowance at the sides to render the usage of the shoulder straps.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Swapped out the chain strap and used the Sienna cuir strap instead. The hardware of the strap does not interfere with the flap cover at all. Nor does it graze the sides of the bag. LC must had thought about this aspect, thus giving more allowance at the sides to render the usage of the shoulder straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4272993
> View attachment 4272994
> View attachment 4272995



Congrats!!!  Lovely!!! The strap matches your bag so perfectly! It gives it a classy and edgy look at the same time 

I really wonder why they don't have this gap at the flap for the Small that I have. That one is perfectly flush. When I saw the Medium Sand the other day, I noticed the gap straight away and started smiling with glee!  And with the 30% discount and seeing how it complemented my skin tone (compared to the Taupe), I just knew. It's funny cos the Taupe and helping my friend buy a bag drew me there that day but in the end, it was the Medium Sand that got me hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> TY! I was really impressed with the high quality of the gift. It's 100% wool - very soft and THICK - and Made in Italy. They did not skimp at all. I am going on a plane this month (Disneyworld) and I was trying to decide what shawl or blanket to carry on the plane and this is perfect! I already changed the color theme of the outfits I a going to take to coordinate.



That's great that you're bringing coordinating outfits  I think the shawl smells great as well!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> in the end, it was the Medium Sand that got me hehe



Thank you! I'm so glad I talked it over with you as being able to wear it with a long strap helped alleviate my worries that it might be too elegant of a bag with casual wear. The bag felt like a satchel and very comfortable when worn both crossbody and on the shoulder. I will try to take mod pics later.

When one door closes (taupe), another door opens (sand). I went in to check out Taupe and instead came out with Sand. A totally unplanned purchase too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Medium Amazone worn crossbody and on the shoulder. I actually prefer how it hung higher on me. Makes retrieving things easier and bag does not fall off the shoulder. "Kiddo approved" bag cos he asked, "why are you carrying such a nice bag to the pool?" [emoji23]


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Friday .  Thanks to frenziedhandbag’s and SmokieDragon’s idea/pic of using a hair tie for bag charms,  I love this bag even more with a Laduree Charm on it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium Amazone worn crossbody and on the shoulder. I actually prefer how it hung higher on me. Makes retrieving things easier and bag does not fall off the shoulder. "Kiddo approved" bag cos he asked, "why are you carrying such a nice bag to the pool?" [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273407
> View attachment 4273408


I adore how this looks on you! Fabulous bag/strap pairing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I adore how this looks on you! Fabulous bag/strap pairing!


Thank you! You are very kind! After I posted it, I had a moment of regret cos I thought I looked rather frumpy. [emoji28] But thought to share as I intend to use the chain straps tmr to see how they work.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag even more with a Laduree Charm on it.



You are most welcome! Your Fou tote is gorgeous! The bag charm looks fantastic with it!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Swapped out the chain strap and used the Sienna cuir strap instead. The hardware of the strap does not interfere with the flap cover at all. Nor does it graze the sides of the bag. LC must had thought about this aspect, thus giving more allowance at the sides to render the usage of the shoulder straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4272993
> View attachment 4272994
> View attachment 4272995


Love that strap too!  Looks great on your bag!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium Amazone worn crossbody and on the shoulder. I actually prefer how it hung higher on me. Makes retrieving things easier and bag does not fall off the shoulder. "Kiddo approved" bag cos he asked, "why are you carrying such a nice bag to the pool?" [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273407
> View attachment 4273408


Looks great on you!!!! I want that strap!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Looks great on you!!!! I want that strap!!!


Thank you dear! No harm contacting the Longchamp Woodbury Outlet and ask whether they still have it. I tried locating the receipt for you to find the style number but to no avail. It is just called the Cuir Strap. The color name is Sienna. You might wish to tell them it is a colorblock strap.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are most welcome! Your Fou tote is gorgeous! The bag charm looks fantastic with it!



Thanks kindly.  Your hair tie advice was a total game changer


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly.  Your hair tie advice was a total game changer


Glad its working well for you!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium Amazone worn crossbody and on the shoulder.



The bag looks great on you; very nicely proportioned! Cute haircut too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> The bag looks great on you; very nicely proportioned! Cute haircut too! [emoji2]


Thank you dear! I think satchel style, the proportion is just right. Will be carrying it with the double chains tmr for whole day. Hope it works out. Awww, that's the nicest thing to hear cos my hair is in fact in a terrible mess right now. Due to our vacation, my haircut appointment is long overdue. Can't wait to tidy it up next week.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday .  Thanks to frenziedhandbag’s and SmokieDragon’s idea/pic of using a hair tie for bag charms,  I love this bag even more with a Laduree Charm on it.



You're very welcome and glad to pass on knowledge which I picked up here on this LC forum


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you dear! I think satchel style, the proportion is just right. Will be carrying it with the double chains tmr for whole day. Hope it works out.



Looking great with Sienna


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great with Sienna


Thank you [emoji257]! Sienna complements Pebble, Mocha, Khaki cuirs and now Sand. It is a winner.


----------



## ZaiGk

Hello everyone, here’s my first Longchamp 3D in sand ✨


----------



## SmokieDragon

Honore 404 Crossbody


----------



## ZaiGk

SmokieDragon said:


> Honore 404 Crossbody


Such a beauty I was almost buying the Honore 404 in Red...but then the 3D happened...lol


----------



## APhiJill

Of course, my cat wants to photobomb. Getting ready to fly to Seattle and Las Vegas and used this as my carry on. I’m sure I’ll have it expanded when we fly back home to Florida in a week or so


----------



## SmokieDragon

ZaiGk said:


> Such a beauty



Thanks so much!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you dear! No harm contacting the Longchamp Woodbury Outlet and ask whether they still have it. I tried locating the receipt for you to find the style number but to no avail. It is just called the Cuir Strap. The color name is Sienna. You might wish to tell them it is a colorblock strap.


Thanks, I will check.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday .  Thanks to frenziedhandbag’s and SmokieDragon’s idea/pic of using a hair tie for bag charms,  I love this bag even more with a Laduree Charm on it.


Beautiful bag, looks lovely with the charm!!!   I always use hair ties for my bag charms as well.


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag, looks lovely with the charm!!!   I always use hair ties for my bag charms as well.



Thanks so much


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm impressed too. The shawl is emblematic of the brand and functional as a gift. I think it is a very appropriate gift for customers. Is it only this year or does LC do it every year?
> 
> Looking forward to your vacay+BOTD pics!



LC is usually generous with gifts altho this is the first time I have gotten something LC. I usually get pastries or candy. 



cheidel said:


> @seton, exactly why I have 25 plus pairs of Cole Haan sneakers and loafers, because they are so comfortable and great walking shoes!
> 
> @frenziedhandbag, yes CH boots are quite comfortable as well!



wow, 25?! I'm impressed!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium Amazone worn crossbody and on the shoulder. I actually prefer how it hung higher on me. Makes retrieving things easier and bag does not fall off the shoulder. "Kiddo approved" bag cos he asked, "why are you carrying such a nice bag to the pool?" [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273407
> View attachment 4273408



Fantstic pix. I've always admired your hairstyle but you can really see how gorgeous it is in these pix. The bag aint shabby either. 



ZaiGk said:


> Hello everyone, here’s my first Longchamp 3D in sand ✨



Welcome to TPF! Thanks for sharing (TFS).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I've always admired your hairstyle but you can really see how gorgeous it is in these pix. The bag aint shabby either.



Thank you for being so kind! My hair is the last thing ever to receive compliments as according to all the hairstylists, it is stubborn, thick and tough to manage. Hair color and hair perm/straightening products take a long time to take effect. Other than a haircut every 6 weeks, I decided coloring my hair twice a year is about as much as I am willing to sit for more than 2 hours in the salon.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Medium Amazone in Sand. After wearing it for the whole day, I can share this bag is my answer to a double chain bag, a style I keep trying with other brands but often disappointed as they just don't work for me. 

The Amazone is light (even when filled), spacious, never slips off the shoulder, perfect strap drop and comfortable (both double chains and crossbody). Easy to access the bag without taking it off the shoulder. I did not feel that I had to dress up for it.

Sharing mod shots of it below worn with double vs single chain.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium Amazone in Sand. After wearing it for the whole day, I can share this bag is my answer to a double chain bag, a style I keep trying with other brands but often disappointed as they just don't work for me.
> 
> The Amazone is light (even when filled), spacious, never slips off the shoulder, perfect strap drop and comfortable (both double chains and crossbody). Easy to access the bag without taking it off the shoulder. I did not feel that I had to dress up for it.
> 
> Sharing mod shots of it below worn with double vs single chain.
> View attachment 4275539
> View attachment 4275540
> View attachment 4275541



Looking great in all shots! I must try mine with the long strap just down the shoulder  Lovely Fantaisie scarf as well!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium Amazone in Sand. After wearing it for the whole day, I can share this bag is my answer to a double chain bag, a style I keep trying with other brands but often disappointed as they just don't work for me.
> 
> The Amazone is light (even when filled), spacious, never slips off the shoulder, perfect strap drop and comfortable (both double chains and crossbody). Easy to access the bag without taking it off the shoulder. I did not feel that I had to dress up for it.
> 
> Sharing mod shots of it below worn with double vs single chain.
> View attachment 4275539
> View attachment 4275540
> View attachment 4275541


You look so great andiI love your scarf! Glad the strap is working for you. I agree that this may be my favorite version of a chain strap flap bag!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I must try mine with the long strap just down the shoulder



Thank you so much! [emoji5] The bag hangs lower than what I will like on one shoulder but still all right to access the bag. 




bellebellebelle19 said:


> I agree that this may be my favorite version of a chain strap flap bag!!



Thank you [emoji253]! I can't find any cons about it. I am enjoying the simplicity of the design and most importantly, functionality. The ability to change out the strap is a bonus.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Cuir Etoiles with Snowflake Strap


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Cuir Etoiles with Snowflake Strap]



Beautiful strap with gorgeous Etoiles! So nice to see Etoiles again.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I enjoy greens but often feel a black bag with green looks too stark. Sand Amazone is the perfect companion to lighten things up. I hope Christmas arrives soon cos I will love to see and hear how @SmokieDragon enjoys hers.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I was very pink and fluffy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful strap with gorgeous Etoiles! So nice to see Etoiles again.



Thanks so much! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> I hope Christmas arrives soon cos I will love to see and hear how @SmokieDragon enjoys hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276987



Every day I seem to think that Christmas is a week away and I can use my new Amazone very soon... then I realise I have to wait longer than that haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I was very pink and fluffy!



Looking good!


----------



## Ludmilla

My medium cuir had some adventurous days. Here she is having a little rest at Starbucks.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I was very pink and fluffy!


Such a sweet outfit! and fluffy indeed! May I hug you? [emoji847]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> My medium cuir had some adventurous days.



LC, coffee and adventures always go hand in hand. I love your cuir. It is one of those colors that I adore but can't work it. Pls post most often so that I can ogle more at it. [emoji171]


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> LC, coffee and adventures always go hand in hand. I love your cuir. It is one of those colors that I adore but can't work it. Pls post most often so that I can ogle more at it. [emoji171]


Thank you! I will try my very best.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Quick haircut run with small Khaki Cuir and M&Ms strap.


----------



## deii

Out early for chores and errands today, with my backpack [emoji177]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

deii said:


> Out early for chores and errands today, with my backpack]



Always love a bag shot accompanied by coffee.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Heritage Neon


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Cuir Etoiles with Snowflake Strap


Beautiful bag and strap!!!  Love that strap!!!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Neon


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I enjoy greens but often feel a black bag with green looks too stark. Sand Amazone is the perfect companion to lighten things up. I hope Christmas arrives soon cos I will love to see and hear how @SmokieDragon enjoys hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276987


Looks great on you!!!  Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium Amazone in Sand. After wearing it for the whole day, I can share this bag is my answer to a double chain bag, a style I keep trying with other brands but often disappointed as they just don't work for me.
> 
> The Amazone is light (even when filled), spacious, never slips off the shoulder, perfect strap drop and comfortable (both double chains and crossbody). Easy to access the bag without taking it off the shoulder. I did not feel that I had to dress up for it.
> 
> Sharing mod shots of it below worn with double vs single chain.
> View attachment 4275539
> View attachment 4275540
> View attachment 4275541


Lovely bag, and looks great on you!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Looks great on you!!!  Happy Holidays!!!


Thank you my friend! Happy Holidays to you too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely bag, and looks great on you!!!


I'm very happy with it. Thank you for sharing my joy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag and strap!!!  Love that strap!!!





cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Esquared72

My favorite LP to carry around the holidays, and as a bonus, it’s MIF.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Heritage Crossbody XS. So chic! And I am literally carrying it haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Crossbody XS. So chic! And I am literally carrying it haha



It is so chic! Hope you love it. I am already sad that the Heritage line is going bye bye.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> It is so chic! Hope you love it. I am already sad that the Heritage line is going bye bye.


You have such a lovely collection of them though!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> It is so chic! Hope you love it. I am already sad that the Heritage line is going bye bye.



Yes, I love it, even more than the colour blocked one even though the colour blocked one was a steal at 80% off and this one was only 50% off  It is sad that the line has ended  Thankfully we managed to snag some Heritages


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Crossbody XS. So chic!]



This is a beauty! I'm glad you snagged one before it is gone for good. [emoji106]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is a beauty! I'm glad you snagged one before it is gone for good. [emoji106]



Thanks so much! Glad we managed to become triplets with @Cosmopolitan


----------



## remainsilly

Medium, fig--
with couple hacks to ease use.


----------



## AuntBee72

remainsilly said:


> Medium, fig--
> with couple hacks to ease use.
> View attachment 4287030



Those hacks are ingenious!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

remainsilly said:


> Medium, fig]



Cute print in a pretty color!


----------



## westvillage

I surprised myself by bonding with this bag over the past 2 weeks...wore it every day. I’ve had it for about two years but carried it only once. I lusted after it and then when I got it, it felt too Red. But it has been my happy companion through the crazy days and nights of this season when there is no such thing as too Red!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> My favorite LP to carry around the holidays, and as a bonus, it’s MIF.


Such a lovely red!  Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## cheidel

westvillage said:


> I surprised myself by bonding with this bag over the past 2 weeks...wore it every day. I’ve had it for about two years but carried it only once. I lusted after it and then when I got it, it felt too Red. But it has been my happy companion through the crazy days and nights of this season when there is no such thing as too Red!
> 
> View attachment 4287961


Beautiful and lovely for the Holidays!!!


----------



## westvillage

cheidel said:


> Beautiful and lovely for the Holidays!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Merry Christmas everyone! Since Longchamp hasn’t posted anything very festive here’s a random IG holiday pic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!



Merry Christmas, Cosmo and to everyone in my LC family! Wishing all a splendid day and joyous times with your loved ones!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Since Longchamp hasn’t posted anything very festive here’s a random IG holiday pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288321


Merry Christmas to you!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Merry Christmas, Cosmo and to everyone in my LC family! Wishing all a splendid day and joyous times with your loved ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288344


Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you and your family @frenziedhandbag !!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you and your family @frenziedhandbag !!!!!


My dear friend, Thank you! Happy Holidays to you too! I hope you are home for the holidays? 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Brendutch

Merry Christmas everyone ! Today at Epcot Center:


----------



## seton

I hope that everyone had a nice Christmas. I can't show a Longchamp with a nice elephant charm but i can show an elephant doing his business since i was at the animal kingdom today.


----------



## Brendutch

seton said:


> I hope that everyone had a nice Christmas. I can't show a Longchamp with a nice elephant charm but i can show an elephant doing his business since i was at the animal kingdom today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288629


 I love elephants and that is a great picture!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I can't show a Longchamp with a nice elephant charm]



I'm an [emoji208] lover so thanks for sharing this! Hope you are enjoying the holidays!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Le Pliage Cuir Small in Khaki


----------



## Ludmilla

Cosmopolitan said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Since Longchamp hasn’t posted anything very festive here’s a random IG holiday pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288321


Hope you all had wonderful holidays!


----------



## Spellman

eehlers said:


> My favorite LP to carry around the holidays, and as a bonus, it’s MIF.


Thanks for showing the red! I am torn between black and red. I am really loving red right now.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

MIF Le Pliage.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Beautiful presentation of Christmas reds!


----------



## elisabettaverde

This sublime bag-Le Pliage Heritage in Tricolor, light pink and white sides.


----------



## SmokieDragon

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4291339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sublime bag-Le Pliage Heritage in Tricolor, light pink and white sides.



Looking chic and love the Lindor


----------



## elisabettaverde

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking chic and love the Lindor


Thank you!  Just a bit of chocolate can get you through the day


----------



## Esquared72

No LC bag today, but I am using my Balzane wallet. Love the leather on this...so soft.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

eehlers said:


> No LC bag today, but I am using my Balzane wallet. Love the leather on this...so soft.



Love your wallet!  I own a Balzane tote and I agree that the leather is outstanding. Wish I owned the matching wallet too.


----------



## lili45

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love your wallet!  I own a Balzane tote and I agree that the leather is outstanding. Wish I owned the matching wallet too.
> 
> View attachment 4292745


Gorgeous!


----------



## lili45

frenziedhandbag said:


> I enjoy greens but often feel a black bag with green looks too stark. Sand Amazone is the perfect companion to lighten things up. I hope Christmas arrives soon cos I will love to see and hear how @SmokieDragon enjoys hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276987


Beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lili45 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you. [emoji258]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> I am using my Balzane wallet.[/IMG]



The leather looks thick and chewy. Very beautiful!


----------



## lifeactually

Using Clo'e Floirat pouch


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hola from Barcelona! Bilberry LP as carry on and going out to dinner with mini cuir crossbody.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hola from Barcelona! Bilberry LP as carry on and going out to dinner with mini cuir crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298721
> View attachment 4298722
> View attachment 4298723



Woohoo, hope you have a great time in Barcelona!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Woohoo, hope you have a great time in Barcelona!


Thank you! [emoji4] One agenda for this trip is to rest and relax so I hope I'll achieve my objective.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hola from Barcelona! Bilberry LP as carry on and going out to dinner with mini cuir crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298721
> View attachment 4298722
> View attachment 4298723


Have a wonderful time!!! Love that Bilberry always!


----------



## TrixyG

lifeactually said:


> Using Clo'e Floirat pouch
> View attachment 4298575


Love this!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Have a wonderful time!!! Love that Bilberry always!


Thank you, my friend! I love my Bilberry too. Here she is, at Stiges (beachside town 30 mins away from Barcelona). Sharing some shots of the town.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you, my friend! I love my Bilberry too. Here she is, at Stiges (beachside town 30 mins away from Barcelona). Sharing some shots of the town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299670
> View attachment 4299671
> View attachment 4299672
> View attachment 4299673
> View attachment 4299674
> View attachment 4299675



Beautiful!!  Have a great time


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sharing some shots of the town.



Gorgeous pics! Enjoy your getaway!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you, my friend! I love my Bilberry too. Here she is, at Stiges (beachside town 30 mins away from Barcelona). Sharing some shots of the town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299670
> View attachment 4299671
> View attachment 4299672
> View attachment 4299673
> View attachment 4299674
> View attachment 4299675


So lovely, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful!!  Have a great time





Cosmopolitan said:


> Gorgeous pics! Enjoy your getaway!





bellebellebelle19 said:


> So lovely, thanks for sharing!!



Thank you ladies! I had a great time ytd exploring the small town and enjoying the sea breeze. [emoji5]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

All bundled up and with trusty Bilberry LP. [emoji173]️ the architecture in Barcelona.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> All bundled up and with trusty Bilberry LP. [emoji173]️ the architecture in Barcelona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4301491
> View attachment 4301492
> View attachment 4301493


Great pics!
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Great pics!
> Enjoy your trip!


Thank you! It's a splendid trip thus far. [emoji5] 





Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lifeactually

TrixyG said:


> Love this!


Thank you


----------



## Ludmilla

Large Bilberry for traveling. 
Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## remainsilly

Sneezy dog with
lc(medium, color=fig)
coach pig charm
& lv classic bandeau(superstition, color=rose)


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Sneezy dog with
> lc(medium, color=fig)
> coach pig charm
> & lv classic bandeau(superstition, color=rose)
> View attachment 4302567


Scarf and bag are perfect together!
And dog fits in well, too.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Scarf and bag are perfect together!
> And dog fits in well, too.


Thanks.
Dogs make stuff look prettier. 
Except if near mud. Then they make stuff look dirty very quickly.


----------



## Dooneysta

remainsilly said:


> Sneezy dog with
> lc(medium, color=fig)
> coach pig charm
> & lv classic bandeau(superstition, color=rose)
> View attachment 4302567


Wow! I fretted over that pattern on the Bloomies site and ended up ordering a ‘safe’ lavender Pliage instead. That pattern and the Fig look great in real life!

On a random side note, your dog’s nails are beautiful. (I notice because I have huge troubles with one of mine)


----------



## remainsilly

Dooneysta said:


> Wow! I fretted over that pattern on the Bloomies site and ended up ordering a ‘safe’ lavender Pliage instead. That pattern and the Fig look great in real life!
> 
> On a random side note, your dog’s nails are beautiful. (I notice because I have huge troubles with one of mine)


Thanks!
This patterned fig has some sheen to it, also.
So kinda different--but fun.

Ah, the black nails.
Last dog had them too--I clipped & hit quick often. Not good.
When saw this dog's black nails, cringed.
Immediately found a groomer.
Every 4-5 weeks, she trims them. No trauma.  Dog has fun adventure.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Large Bilberry for traveling!



Travel twinsies! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

remainsilly said:


> Sneezy dog with
> lc



Gorgeous color pairings and cute doggie. [emoji175] I like that the lining is black for this LE, versus the usual white lining for lighter colored LEs.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Travel twinsies! Enjoy your trip!


Thank you! 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous color pairings and cute doggie. [emoji175] I like that the lining is *black* for this LE, versus the usual white lining for lighter colored LEs.


Oh, yes! I am no fan of the white lining at all.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Oh, yes! I am no fan of the white lining at all.


Same here. I definitely prefer black or tan linings.


----------



## remainsilly

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous color pairings and cute doggie. [emoji175] I like that the lining is black for this LE, versus the usual white lining for lighter colored LEs.


Thanks!
Sometimes, black linings become dark caves o' "wth is my stuff?!" inside handbags.
But *totally* *works* for this one. Maybe because outside so light/shiny? Actually improves finding stuff.
Also suits my spill-things lifestyle.


Ludmilla said:


> Oh, yes! I am no fan of the white lining at all.


Thankfully, matching pouches have black linings also.
Or world might end. 
Because lotion & snack bars--just saying.


----------



## Esquared72

Short handle in Slate with DIY long strap


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you, my friend! I love my Bilberry too. Here she is, at Stiges (beachside town 30 mins away from Barcelona). Sharing some shots of the town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299670
> View attachment 4299671
> View attachment 4299672
> View attachment 4299673
> View attachment 4299674
> View attachment 4299675


Beautiful shots, and lovely Bilberry!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Short handle in Slate with DIY long strap


Love that strap!!!  Great DIY!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Short handle in Slate with DIY long strap



Always love seeing this DIY Slate. [emoji106] 



cheidel said:


> Beautiful shots, and lovely Bilberry!



Thank you dear!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Black Shop-It Tote


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Black Shop-It Tote



Beauty and the cutest bag charm ever!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Eiffel MSH LP.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beauty and the cutest bag charm ever!



Thanks so much! The charm is from Leatherprince on Etsy and is customised based on a photo of Benji (my Shih Tzu)


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Eiffel MSH LP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304131



Looking good


----------



## shoes+handbags

SmokieDragon said:


> Black Shop-It Tote



I love this bag! Does it fit comfortably over your shoulder?


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! The charm is from Leatherprince on Etsy and is customised based on a photo of Benji (my Shih Tzu)


That‘s cool!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! The charm is from Leatherprince on Etsy and is customised based on a photo of Benji (my Shih Tzu)


I recall saying that you will always have Benji with you even if you are not at home. It is so adorable!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking good


Thank you! I do like it a lot. [emoji175]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> All bundled up and with trusty Bilberry LP. [emoji173]️ the architecture in Barcelona.



Late to comment but: I love the architecture in Barcelona! Especially love Gaudi - hope you got to see Park Guell and Sagrada Familia... and: LCs are indeed great, worry free vacation bag!


----------



## Dooneysta

frenziedhandbag said:


> Eiffel MSH LP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304131



This is a great pic! I like the angle and the shoe!


----------



## Dooneysta

SmokieDragon said:


> Black Shop-It Tote


Le sigh!!! The bag and the charm, ils sont si beaux!!!


----------



## Dooneysta

Today, breaking in new medium shopper in lavender.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> hope you got to see Park Guell and Sagrada Familia!



Yes, we went around to see all of them on our last trip. This is the second time we were there, so took to exploring the smaller town instead and just to walk around the city at a leisurely pace. I really love seeing architecture in different countries. 



Dooneysta said:


> This is a great pic! I like the angle and the shoe!



Oh, thank you. It is actually my feeble attempt to take discreet bag pics. 



Dooneysta said:


> medium shopper in lavender.



Love this lavender. You made me regret not owing something in it. It is so beautiful and that kitty display is so cute.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Foulonne WOC. Weightless chain and very comfortable on the shoulder. I can't feel it at all. Perfect bag for running errands.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Dooneysta said:


> Le sigh!!! The bag and the charm, ils sont si beaux!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Foulonne WOC. Weightless chain and very comfortable on the shoulder. I can't feel it at all. Perfect bag for running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4305978



Looking good, WOC cousin


----------



## Iamminda

First day out with my first Le Pliage (Grey Neo)!!  So light and easy to carry — I may need a few more Neos .  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Dooneysta

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my first Le Pliage (Grey Neo)!!  So light and easy to carry — I may need a few more Neos .  Have a great day everyone.


Ooo, gray Neo....my favorite color. And the Laduree is cute on it!


----------



## Iamminda

Dooneysta said:


> Ooo, gray Neo....my favorite color. And the Laduree is cute on it!



Thanks .  I like gray too — although it is hard to find the right shade in leather.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking good, WOC cousin



Thank you, cousin! [emoji6] 



Iamminda said:


> (Grey Neo)!.



Very nice gray and the charm sets it off beautifully.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> it is hard to find the right shade in leather.



So true. I'm glad to have gotten Pebble in the cuir.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my first Le Pliage (Grey Neo)!!  So light and easy to carry — I may need a few more Neos .  Have a great day everyone.



Lol, I recognized your sneaky watermark before I saw your SN.  Love the charm with the bag—the plain color ones really need a little pop!!  Enjoy your LP[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> So true. I'm glad to have gotten Pebble in the cuir.



Thanks.  Oooh, I need to check out the colors of the Cuir Bags .


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> Lol, I recognized your sneaky watermark before I saw your SN.  Love the charm with the bag—the plain color ones really need a little pop!!  Enjoy your LP[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.



Thanks GL  — I am loving this one. Yep, this plain girl needs some bling (see how I snuck that one in, lol),


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  Oooh, I need to check out the colors of the Cuir Bags .


Oh yes, you ought to. LC does some fabulous colors in the cuir, not just gray.


----------



## Phiomega

Technically this was not today but only got to post today. My work gears are mostly LC - a red Fou coin pouch, iPad case, and my cutest, latest black Mr.Bags LC! 



I love my new Mr.Bags - it is all that I love from an LC cuir and more. she travels well too - I had to do a surprise overnight trip and I carried her - the front pocket is a perfect size for my passport and ticket, plus it is very easy to zip/unzip given the placement of the strap. Also just the right size for me - I tend to lose my stuff in the small cuir if I don’t use bag organizer - not in this one - all stay in place!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I love my new Mr.Bags!



I'm so happy this bag is working out for you. Always love to see all your LC pieces together. Agree that LC are trustworthy companions when it comes to both work, play and travel!


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP On The Road with Navy Cuir Strap from AW18. I just love how this strap dresses up the bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> LP On The Road with Navy Cuir Strap from AW18.



Beautiful pairing. The blue flowers go so well with the bag. [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful pairing. The blue flowers go so well with the bag. [emoji7]



Thanks so much!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Black Shop-It Tote


Beautiful bag, cute charm!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag, cute charm!



Thanks so much! The charm is custom made based on a picture I sent to Leatherprince (Etsy) of my Shih Tzu, Benji


----------



## rachelkitty

My trusted gunmetal LP today [emoji180]


----------



## cheidel

V


rachelkitty said:


> My trusted gunmetal LP today [emoji180]


very cute, and the pretty charm is a nice pop of color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rachelkitty said:


> My trusted gunmetal LP today]



Beautiful gunmetal. [emoji7]


----------



## rachelkitty

cheidel said:


> V
> 
> very cute, and the pretty charm is a nice pop of color!



Thank you! I made the charm myself for v-day and it’s a light grey leather on the back so I can change up when I want to. [emoji1]I have an Etsy shop with my other charms... Made of Neat http://madeofneat.etsy.com



frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful gunmetal. [emoji7]



Thanks so much! [emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

3D Crossbody in Midnight Blue. The lighting here is a bit bright (it’s a watch shop) so the colour looks greyish. 

Despite the placement of the strap at the back, doesn’t tip forward even when unzipped. A fuss free and easy to access bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> doesn’t tip forward even when unzipped. A fuss free and easy to access bag]



Sounds like you like it as much as I do. [emoji106] Agree about the bag not tipping forward. That is definitely a plus point.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

With enabling from @Cosmopolitan and @SmokieDragon I set out to look for a 3D small tote and found this Indigo. [emoji7] Compared to Sapphire which has more purple undertones, the purple tones in Indigo is more subtle. I thought it leans more towards blue irl but now under warm light, the purple comes through. The 3D strap that came with it was too long for my liking hence paired it with Etoiles strap as I need to wear it crossbody tomorrow.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> With enabling from @Cosmopolitan and @SmokieDragon I set out to look for a 3D small tote and found this Indigo. [emoji7] Compared to Sapphire which has more purple undertones, the purple tones in Indigo is more subtle. I thought it leans more towards blue irl but now under warm light, the purple comes through. The 3D strap that came with it was too long for my liking hence paired it with Etoiles strap as I need to wear it crossbody tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321917


This is a very cool colour!
And it works perfectly with your new avatar (and the Etoiles strap of course).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> This is a very cool colour!
> And it works perfectly with your new avatar (and the Etoiles strap of course).


Thank you so much! It is my favourite kind of mix; bluish-purple. Elated to have found it. This color is from Spring 2016 collection.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> With enabling from @Cosmopolitan and @SmokieDragon I set out to look for a 3D small tote and found this Indigo. [emoji7] Compared to Sapphire which has more purple undertones, the purple tones in Indigo is more subtle. I thought it leans more towards blue irl but now under warm light, the purple comes through. The 3D strap that came with it was too long for my liking hence paired it with Etoiles strap as I need to wear it crossbody tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321917



Congratulations!!  It's gorgeous and a wonderful find! I always love looking at the grains of 3Ds especially when the colours are so rich! This really reminds me of my Amethyst too  Amethyst also came with a very long strap! Thankfully I was into those 3D extra straps then which are shorter and made it appropriate for me to wear mine on the shoulder and as a crossbody


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sounds like you like it as much as I do. [emoji106]



It is very close to dethroning my 2.0 Crossbodies as my faves!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> It is very close to dethroning my 2.0 Crossbodies as my faves!


Wow! Really?! I know how much you like the 2.0 crossbody so I'm very surprised. I think this 3D pouch opens easier and of cos much spacious in comparison with 2.0


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Congratulations!!



With this pic, I felt it looked like Amethyst too. Shall take another pic tmr under bright sunlight to see if the blue comes through. I'm thankful that LC made other straps. It definitely allows more versatility for us. I love the look of a worn in 3D. It just looks fantastic!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow! Really?! I know how much you like the 2.0 crossbody so I'm very surprised. I think this 3D pouch opens easier and of cos much spacious in comparison with 2.0



The 2.0 is pretty spacious and has an extra zipped pocket internally and an external slip pocket which makes overall organisation better. In terms of ease of opening, this 3D wins hands down. With the option to use it as a pouch, it's definitely more versatile. And we can also use it as a clutch by slipping our hand under the nameplate  Hence, close to dethroning but not quite


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Hence, close to dethroning but not quite



I understand. A different kind of love but still love. [emoji175]


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> With enabling from @Cosmopolitan and @SmokieDragon I set out to look for a 3D small tote and found this Indigo. [emoji7] Compared to Sapphire which has more purple undertones, the purple tones in Indigo is more subtle. I thought it leans more towards blue irl but now under warm light, the purple comes through. The 3D strap that came with it was too long for my liking hence paired it with Etoiles strap as I need to wear it crossbody tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321917


Beautiful, love the gorgeous color!!!  I want that strap!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, love the gorgeous color!!!  I want that strap!


Thank you dear! You need the strap! It's so useful and goes with everything.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you dear! You need the strap! It's so useful and goes with everything.


Yes, I do need it for my large black Cuir. So, I ordered it from LC website today!   Thanks for enabling me!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Yes, I do need it for my large black Cuir. So, I ordered it from LC website today! [emoji14]  Thanks for enabling me!


Wonderful! That makes us strap twins then! [emoji106]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> With enabling from @Cosmopolitan and @SmokieDragon I set out to look for a 3D small tote and found this Indigo. [emoji7] Compared to Sapphire which has more purple undertones, the purple tones in Indigo is more subtle. I thought it leans more towards blue irl but now under warm light, the purple comes through. The 3D strap that came with it was too long for my liking hence paired it with Etoiles strap as I need to wear it crossbody tomorrow.



This is very nice - Indigo works nicely with the Etoiles strap - I like how the stars look against the blue/purple background... another ‘Atlantic’! Congrats!

You made me crave something in 3D!


----------



## Phiomega

Saw the charm when I shop for groceries... she is perfect for my Mr.Bags cuir bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4323568
> 
> Saw the charm when I shop for groceries... she is perfect for my Mr.Bags cuir bag!



Cute charm, bag twin!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> another ‘Atlantic’!



Spot on! It is indeed another "Atlantic". [emoji171] 



Phiomega said:


> Saw the charm when I shop for groceries... she is perfect for my Mr.Bags cuir bag!



Awww.... This charm is so adorable!


----------



## Monique1004

Today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Monique1004 said:


> Today.]



Love the CLUB line. That charm is so cute!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Monique1004 said:


> Today.
> View attachment 4324728



I love the color! Super cute charm too! [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

Monique1004 said:


> Today.



Love your charm very much! This Club color is the most versatile one...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mini SH in Dahlia.


----------



## Monique1004

Phiomega said:


> Love your charm very much! This Club color is the most versatile one...



Yes. I agree!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mini SH in Dahlia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328255


Lovely color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely color!


Thank you! It's a cheerful color for sure.


----------



## Phiomega

This was yesterday - keeping it simple for Friday office day...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> keeping it simple for Friday office day...



It looks wonderful on you! [emoji7]


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large Cuir today since my new Cuir shoulder strap arrived a couple days ago.  Love the wider strap!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love the wider strap!



Love the black on black look! Very happy that you got this strap after all. [emoji7] [emoji276]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Carrying large Cuir today since my new Cuir shoulder strap arrived a couple days ago.  Love the wider strap!



Congrats on your new strap! Looks perfect with your bag.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the black on black look! Very happy that you got this strap after all. [emoji7] [emoji276]


Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your new strap! Looks perfect with your bag.


Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4328481
> 
> This was yesterday - keeping it simple for Friday office day...


Love the look! Very cute piggy charm. I need to wear this bag for New Years eve too. 


cheidel said:


> Carrying large Cuir today since my new Cuir shoulder strap arrived a couple days ago.  Love the wider strap!


Twins on the strap! It is so useful and works for so many bags. very good buy!


----------



## pbnjam

Monique1004 said:


> Today.
> View attachment 4324728


Such a cute bag charm! Really matches your bag.


frenziedhandbag said:


> Mini SH in Dahlia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328255


Such a pretty color! Really adds a pop of color to any outfit.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Such a pretty color! Really adds a pop of color to any outfit.



Indeed. I am surely enjoying the bright color! [emoji175]


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Love the look! Very cute piggy charm. I need to wear this bag for New Years eve too.
> 
> Twins on the strap! It is so useful and works for so many bags. very good buy!


Thanks!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Monique1004 said:


> Today.
> View attachment 4324728


Beautiful! Is that a crossbody?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Beautiful! Is that a crossbody?


It is a shoulder tote in the small size.
https://uk.longchamp.com/products/tote-bag-s/l2605619300


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My Longchamps are so wonderful for travel


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is a shoulder tote in the small size.
> https://uk.longchamp.com/products/tote-bag-s/l2605619300


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My Longchamps are so wonderful for travel


Beautiful shot. Safe travels. Enjoy! [emoji171]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks wonderful on you! [emoji7]





pbnjam said:


> Love the look! Very cute piggy charm. I need to wear this bag for New Years eve too.



Thank you! Mr. Bag has constantly accompanied me for the past few days in Chinese New Year activities... really a great, small but spacious bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Mr. Bag has constantly accompanied me for the past few days in Chinese New Year activities!



So happy it is working out so well for you. I'm sure the bag intrigued a lot of friends and family with its cuteness. Happy CNY!


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying this to work.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Carrying this to work.



The bag looks so nice with the sides cinched. That LV charm (I think?) with piggy hotstamp is so cute!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> The bag looks so nice with the sides cinched. That LV charm (I think?) with piggy hotstamp is so cute!


Thank you! I like the cinched in look and I feel more secure that way. Plus it is still easy to get stuff in and out without uncinching. Yes that is an LV luggage tag with a piggy coin bank holiday stamp. They have another stamp for year of the pig that looks more like a real pig.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! I like the cinched in look and I feel more secure that way..



Thank you for sharing pics and review in the previous post. Will revisit this bag again at the boutique. [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Knowing I might need to set my bag on the floor during the Lunar New Year celebrations, MAD is my bag of choice.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Knowing I might need to set my bag on the floor



That is EXACTLY why I bought a second Madeleine crossbody. The feet on the bottom and the sturdy structured base and the short handle make it perfect for setting on the floor at dinners/events where that’s the only option, especially if you remove the long strap so it doesn’t drag on the floor.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> The feet...sturdy structured base... short handle... long strap



[emoji7] Cosmo, you just shone the light on me. Why did I not consider the Ivory MAD instead of thinking solely on the Roseau Ivory crossbody?

I already know the MAD works so well for me. The versatility of being able to change out the straps, short handle (I did carry it as a handbag at times), space within plus feet (definitely solves my paranoia of setting down a white bag) wins over the Roseau crossbody already. Now all I need is to check out the tone of it irl.

Thank you! [emoji253]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lounging. 
As tired as its owner. 
[emoji42] [emoji42] [emoji42]
Before I doze off, I wish to share that this Foulonne tote is an absolute delight to use. Lightweight, compact, spacious, comfortable straps, functional (deep pockets within, large zippered pocket on the front to enable quick access to keys, transport pass, phone) and secure (zippered top).... did I miss out anything? All thanks to @Cosmopolitan for sharing hers. [emoji171][emoji847]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I wish to share that this Foulonne tote is an absolute delight to use.



Glad you are loving your Foulonne tote! I'm carrying mine currently too.  I like these so much more than the latest Foulonne totes (the ones based on the discontinued Honore design); those are so much bulkier in the larger sizes, while this one is more sleek when carried over the shoulder.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lounging.
> As tired as its owner.
> [emoji42] [emoji42] [emoji42]
> Before I doze off, I wish to share that this Foulonne tote is an absolute delight to use. Lightweight, compact, spacious, comfortable straps, functional (deep pockets within, large zippered pocket on the front to enable quick access to keys, transport pass, phone) and secure (zippered top).... did I miss out anything? All thanks to @Cosmopolitan for sharing hers. [emoji171][emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334388



Yay!! Glad that your Fou tote is out and about, bag twin


----------



## lovebags00

Still using my backpack, love this color!!


----------



## elinda

lovebags00 said:


> Still using my backpack, love this color!!
> 
> View attachment 4334575


So cute! And I love the dinosaur charm!


----------



## elinda

I got these two beauties this morning when hubby arrived back home from Paris, and used the hot pink long handle Le Pliage today!

Ps. Sorry I’m posting this everywhere, I’m just so happy!!


----------



## lovebags00

elinda said:


> So cute! And I love the dinosaur charm!



Thank you!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

My newest heart-throb!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> this one is more sleek.



Yes! I prefer how this is so slim and compact under the arm. Agree about the bulkiness of the newer design. Somehow that didn't appeal to me either



SmokieDragon said:


> bag twin



High five, fellow bag twin! 



lovebags00 said:


> Still using my backpack, love this color!!



My fav bilberry! Your charm looks perfect with it. [emoji171]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MiaBorsa said:


> My newest heart-throb!! ]



Can understand why. It looks soft and cuddly. Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

elinda said:


> Paris!!



Beautiful Paris LE! I have Dahlia in the LP and enjoy it as a pop of color. First time seeing the bag on the right. I like it. May I ask what other colors and sizes it comes in? The fabric is similar to LP Club, i.e. nylon?


----------



## Phiomega

Trusted gunmetal LP is my laptop/iPad bag so o can carry my smaller bag...

And.... My Piggy bag has not left my side for the past one week - from Chinese New Year celebration and coming back to work. She was too easy to wear! And my friends are having too much fun realizing that it is a piggy bag [emoji38]

Happy belated Chinese New Year to those who are celebrating!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Knowing I might need to set my bag on the floor during the Lunar New Year celebrations, MAD is my bag of choice.



Looking very nice - I love how the strap works with your mad!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Looking very nice - I love how the strap works with your mad!



Thank you! I'm loving this bag very much. Contemplating the Ivory version for this season. 



Phiomega said:


> . She was too easy to wear! And my friends are having too much fun realizing that it is a piggy



Love seeing piggy bag with your outfits. It's so quirky and yet it functions well from work to play and vice versa. Trusty LP to assist us in all situations. [emoji106]


----------



## elinda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful Paris LE! I have Dahlia in the LP and enjoy it as a pop of color. First time seeing the bag on the right. I like it. May I ask what other colors and sizes it comes in? The fabric is similar to LP Club, i.e. nylon?


Thanks!
Yes it’s nylon, navy blue with matching leather and interior colour, and dark metal zipper pull. As far as I’m aware it comes in this size and short handle only.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

elinda said:


> it comes in this size and short handle only.



Thank you for sharing. I was hoping for long handle versions. Nonetheless, it is beautiful.


----------



## Ludmilla

Travel companions.


----------



## cheidel

elinda said:


> View attachment 4334588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got these two beauties this morning when hubby arrived back home from Paris, and used the hot pink long handle Le Pliage today!
> 
> Ps. Sorry I’m posting this everywhere, I’m just so happy!!


Both are lovely!  Love the Eiffel Bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

XS Heritage Crossbody in gray.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> XS Heritage Crossbody in gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339757



Love love love!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love love love!


The love is real! Rushing for a check up and then errands for the whole day. This bag is such a delight to carry, light and spacious! I must carry it more!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> XS Heritage Crossbody in gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339757


Beautiful!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you dear!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> XS Heritage Crossbody in gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339757



Looking great! 

Must say I love both of mine too. I've been ignoring my beloved 2.0 Crossbodies as a result


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> XS Heritage Crossbody in gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339757



Nice color combination.... love how the green and gray works...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I've been ignoring my beloved 2.0 Crossbodies as a result



Thank you! I understand why. The chain makes this bag slightly dressy but still casual enough to pair with dresses/jeans/shorts.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Nice color combination.... love how the green and gray works...


Thank you Phi! I've been enjoying lighter colored bags more. All thanks to LC for making quality bags at reasonable prices; venturing out of my "dark bags only" syndrome became slightly easier.


----------



## remainsilly

Limited ed. fig(medium), coach piggy charm & tasty bellyache-in-a-box.


----------



## lovebags00




----------



## CookyMonster

LP in a new colour ‘Miel’ from the store yesterday. I wanted Sunshine & was told it was no longer available as it was an ‘old’ / ‘past season’ colour. Same goes for Curry. I wanted something yellow and was introduced to this ‘latest’ Miel, which I googled and not many info/pics came up. Went to the store & Miel look more brown/bronze than yellow under the store lights, I was hesitant but went with the purchase anyway. 
What do you think? Does this pic look more brown or yellow to you? And yes, the colour changes under different lightings...
I was also told LC does not recycle past season colours? Is that true? I am certain they do bring back past colours...
Thanking your feedbacks in advance!


----------



## CookyMonster

I just realized that Miel in french is ‘Honey’. One mystery solved..


----------



## Cosmopolitan

CookyMonster said:


> LP in a new colour ‘Miel’ from the store yesterday



I saw a SS19 Honey Pliage in the store the other day and really liked it. Not as light or as yellow as the other discontinued colors you mentioned, had a bit of a camel undertone and I love camel. I think it’s a great year-round neutral.


----------



## MahoganyQT

CookyMonster said:


> View attachment 4343038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LP in a new colour ‘Miel’ from the store yesterday. I wanted Sunshine & was told it was no longer available as it was an ‘old’ / ‘past season’ colour. Same goes for Curry. I wanted something yellow and was introduced to this ‘latest’ Miel, which I googled and not many info/pics came up. Went to the store & Miel look more brown/bronze than yellow under the store lights, I was hesitant but went with the purchase anyway.
> What do you think? Does this pic look more brown or yellow to you? And yes, the colour changes under different lightings...
> I was also told LC does not recycle past season colours? Is that true? I am certain they do bring back past colours...
> Thanking your feedbacks in advance!



I really love this color and the charm is sooo cute. I have camel LCs that I adore but this is a little brighter like honey.


----------



## SmokieDragon

CookyMonster said:


> View attachment 4343038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LP in a new colour ‘Miel’ from the store yesterday. I wanted Sunshine & was told it was no longer available as it was an ‘old’ / ‘past season’ colour. Same goes for Curry. I wanted something yellow and was introduced to this ‘latest’ Miel, which I googled and not many info/pics came up. Went to the store & Miel look more brown/bronze than yellow under the store lights, I was hesitant but went with the purchase anyway.
> What do you think? Does this pic look more brown or yellow to you? And yes, the colour changes under different lightings...
> I was also told LC does not recycle past season colours? Is that true? I am certain they do bring back past colours...
> Thanking your feedbacks in advance!



Congrats on your bag! Looks more yellow to me  Some colours have been recycled over the years. I believe Sunshine was recycled and Indigo SS15 was just recycled recently.


----------



## CookyMonster

Cosmopolitan said:


> I saw a SS19 Honey Pliage in the store the other day and really liked it. Not as light or as yellow as the other discontinued colors you mentioned, had a bit of a camel undertone and I love camel. I think it’s a great year-round neutral.



Totally! My hunt for Sunshine continues...


----------



## CookyMonster

MahoganyQT said:


> I really love this color and the charm is sooo cute. I have camel LCs that I adore but this is a little brighter like honey.



Thanks! Probably you can consider adding Honey to your Camel family


----------



## CookyMonster

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on your bag! Looks more yellow to me  Some colours have been recycled over the years. I believe Sunshine was recycled and Indigo SS15 was just recycled recently.



Thanks for the infos! I’m glad it looks more yellow to you as I’m bored of brown tone bags...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Black Mademoiselle with pins


----------



## cheidel

Carrying LP 2724 on this rainy day to run errands.  She’s back from corner repair.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Carrying LP 2724 on this rainy day to run errands.  She’s back from corner repair.



Your handles look so soft and comfy!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Your handles look so soft and comfy!


Thanks, yes they are, which I like.  They don't hurt my shoulder when I over load my bag.  Nor do they slide off like when the LP is new.


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large red Cuir, her first time out! (Sold my medium red Cuir a year ago). Gave her a Cadillac Conditioner bath and sprayed her with AppleGuard since it’s raining today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying large red Cuir:



It looks good! Love how your organiser allows everything to be seen clearly. [emoji106]


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks good! Love how your organiser allows everything to be seen clearly. [emoji106]


Thanks.  The felt organizer works great for the Cuirs to add structure.  I still have the small red Cuir LC card wallet as you can see.


----------



## cheidel

Today carrying LC leather tote.  She’s excited because she hasn’t been out in over a year!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> LC leather tote:



Soft smooshy leather!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Today carrying LC leather tote.  She’s excited because she hasn’t been out in over a year!!!



Looking fantastic!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking fantastic!


Thank you!  Iwish LC would come back with more colors of this style.


----------



## elenkat27

Using this fave for a weekend away!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Amethyst 3D with Ruby strap and Pink Hangtag


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Amethyst 3D with Ruby strap and Pink Hangtag
> 
> View attachment 4359525


Lovely color!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Amethyst 3D with Ruby strap and Pink Hangtag



So beautiful! [emoji171]


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Lovely color!!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> So beautiful! [emoji171]



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## CookyMonster

Look what I found at LC Taipei airport...Soleil/Sun!! If you refer to my previous post #8305 I was hunting for a bright yellow & I know some boutiques still keep old stocks/colours. This is a last piece & I’m


----------



## frenziedhandbag

CookyMonster said:


> Soleil/Sun!



Congrats! This color is so cheerful. Such random finds are the best. You will smile whenever you use it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

CookyMonster said:


> View attachment 4359564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I found at LC Taipei airport...Soleil/Sun!! If you refer to my previous post #8305 I was hunting for a bright yellow & I know some boutiques still keep old stocks/colours. This is a last piece & I’m



Congrats!! So meant to be


----------



## cheidel

CookyMonster said:


> View attachment 4359564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I found at LC Taipei airport...Soleil/Sun!! If you refer to my previous post #8305 I was hunting for a bright yellow & I know some boutiques still keep old stocks/colours. This is a last piece & I’m


Love the color, congrats on finding her!!!


----------



## CookyMonster

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! This color is so cheerful. Such random finds are the best. You will smile whenever you use it!





SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!! So meant to be





cheidel said:


> Love the color, congrats on finding her!!!



Thank you lovely ladies!


----------



## Hoya94

CookyMonster said:


> View attachment 4359564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I found at LC Taipei airport...Soleil/Sun!! If you refer to my previous post #8305 I was hunting for a bright yellow & I know some boutiques still keep old stocks/colours. This is a last piece & I’m



Gorgeous!


----------



## Ellapretty

I can always fit so much in my Le Pliage!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ellapretty said:


> I can always fit so much in my Le Pliage]



What a lovely picture! You look fantastic. [emoji175]


----------



## cheidel

Ellapretty said:


> I can always fit so much in my Le Pliage!


Very pretty LP, you look like a model!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying LLH LP in camel today.  She hasn’t been out in over a year!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying LLH LP in camel:



Gorgeous Camel and the embroidery sets off the color so beautifully.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mini SH in Dahlia. Perfect way to start the wkn.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mini SH in Dahlia. Perfect way to start the wkn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366481



So cute in this size!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mini SH in Dahlia. Perfect way to start the wkn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366481


Lovely color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely color!


Thank you! It's a cheery color to me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> So cute in this size! [emoji2]


Indeed! I find that I can get away with bright colors in smaller sizes. [emoji16]


----------



## MdRs

Today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MdRs said:


> Today.


[emoji7] first time in seeing this bag. Looks like a beautiful classic.


----------



## MdRs

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji7] first time in seeing this bag. Looks like a beautiful classic.


Thank you so much!   I bought it 4 years ago in France


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MdRs said:


> Thank you so much!   I bought it 4 years ago in France


14 years? It still looks great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

3D pouch crossbody in Sapphire for the past few days.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> 3D pouch crossbody in Sapphire for the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374549



Looking great, bag twin


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great, bag twin [emoji3]


Hello bag twin, I want to see your new Game On strap with your midnight crossbody pouch.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> 3D pouch crossbody in Sapphire for the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374549


Lovely, such a pretty color!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely, such a pretty color!!!!


Thank you! I wore a purple top ytd and it matched so well. [emoji171]


----------



## cheidel

Brought along these two travel bags for a two week trip visiting family!!!  My long handle Custom (Gunmetal with beige stripe) and Humpty Dumpty by Jeremy Scott!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Brought along these two travel bags



Looking great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Finally put away the 3D pouch crossbody so that I can use Foulonne tote bag. Can't seem to change back to my regular wallet though after using this Foulonne card holder in Red Lacquer. Coins and cash goes into the middle slot. Highly recommend it if anyone is looking to downsize their wallet.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Ludmilla

Medium Cuir at work today.


----------



## Obsessed68

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4384953
> 
> Medium Cuir at work today.



Great bag in a lovely color  Love the stars strap too !


----------



## Ludmilla

Obsessed68 said:


> Great bag in a lovely color  Love the stars strap too !


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Medium Cuir at work today.



Smooshy goodness!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Smooshy goodness!


Thank you!


----------



## Stansy

Waiting for my jury duty


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> Waiting for my jury duty



Always nice to see this bag. [emoji175]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Fou WOC to a small hotpot joint for dinner.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lunch date with mum and plotting a visit to the LC boutique. [emoji48]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lunch date with mum and plotting a visit to the LC boutique. [emoji48]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390483



Looking great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great!


Thank you! [emoji257]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Too humid to carry any bag today. WOC to the rescue.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Too humid to carry any bag today. WOC to the rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392723


Very cute and love how your shoes match the hardware!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very cute and love how your shoes match the hardware!!!


Thank you! This WOC is very useful. I love how I can have a card case, key pouch, lip balm and phone within. So spacious!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Navy Parisis Backpack


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Navy Parisis Backpack]



Haven't seen this beauty for a while. [emoji170]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Haven't seen this beauty for a while. [emoji170]



That's because it has been a while


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> That's because it has been a while


It's okay. At least it's out for the weekend. [emoji106]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's okay. At least it's out for the weekend. [emoji106]



It was my work bag during the weekdays too this past week


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> It was my work bag during the weekdays too this past week


Good to hear. I think the Parisis Backpack looks very chic. [emoji106] [emoji170]


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Navy Parisis Backpack
> 
> View attachment 4395732


Beautiful!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## LVlover13

My trusted mini in Navy [emoji846]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> My trusted mini in Navy]



Cutie. [emoji170]


----------



## Phiomega

These days this is my everyday supplementary bag - she is multifunction - sometimes a laptop bag sometimes a lunch bag... never regretted getting the gunmetal!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> These days this is my everyday supplementary bag!



I love Longchamp for purposes like this,  great for all occasions.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LPC Pins Backpack


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> LPC Pins Backpack]



Love this cutie! So apt for weekend!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> LPC Pins Backpack
> 
> View attachment 4402350


Lovely!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love this cutie! So apt for weekend!





cheidel said:


> Lovely!!!



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## Dacecat

Work bag for today. Love the leather on this one!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Dacecat said:


> Work bag for today. Love the leather on this one!



Gorgeous Mademoiselle!  Please consider posting some pics in our Mademoiselle thread.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dacecat said:


> Work bag for today. Love the leather on this one!


The leather on the Mademoiselle 8s scrumptious. Yours is looking so beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MLH Dandy in Fig. Love this color and print.


----------



## cheidel

Dacecat said:


> Work bag for today. Love the leather on this one!


Beautiful bag, and I love the color!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> MLH Dandy in Fig. Love this color and print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404447


Yes, it is a beautiful color!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> MLH Dandy in Fig. Love this color and print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404447



Looking great!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Dacecat said:


> Work bag for today. Love the leather on this one!



Looking great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Yes, it is a beautiful color!!!





SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great!


Thank you ladies! 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Claraloo

Currently my favourite purse/ backpack with this lovely lining


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Shopping with small 3D tote in Indigo at Jewel, Singapore's newest mall at Changi Airport. I hope you don't mind me sharing a picture of the Rain Vortex; the largest indoor waterfall in the world. Especially love the Forest Valley with 120 species of plants.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Shopping with small 3D tote in Indigo at Jewel, Singapore's newest mall



That’s some mall you got there! 3D is looking good.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> That’s some mall you got there! 3D is looking good. [emoji2]


The 3D tote is such a fabulous bag. I'm really enjoying it. 

I must say I enjoyed my day here. Contrary to most malls these days, the tenant mix is interesting (more than 280 retail and F&B). Space planning is excellent, lots of people today during Easter long weekend but the mall does not feel conjested. Plenty of seating for seniors whom need to rest their feet. Longer opening hours (some 24 hours). Plus the greenery... I guess I'm biased since I love plants. I am usually very shopping-focused. I don't browse and stay long in a mall, especially on a wkn but I can see myself popping back at Jewel. Now... if only there is an LC boutique there, I will be over the moon!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Shopping with small 3D tote in Indigo at Jewel, Singapore's newest mall at Changi Airport. I hope you don't mind me sharing a picture of the Rain Vortex; the largest indoor waterfall in the world. Especially love the Forest Valley with 120 species of plants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409202
> View attachment 4409203
> View attachment 4409205


Beautiful color on that 3D, and beautiful photos!! I'm a big lover of Longchamp (of course!) and of gardens


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Shopping with small 3D tote in Indigo at Jewel, Singapore's newest mall at Changi Airport. I hope you don't mind me sharing a picture of the Rain Vortex; the largest indoor waterfall in the world. Especially love the Forest Valley with 120 species of plants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409202
> View attachment 4409203
> View attachment 4409205


Beautiful pics! So cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Shopping with small 3D tote in Indigo at Jewel, Singapore's newest mall at Changi Airport. I hope you don't mind me sharing a picture of the Rain Vortex; the largest indoor waterfall in the world. Especially love the Forest Valley with 120 species of plants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409202
> View attachment 4409203
> View attachment 4409205



Wow!!! Beautiful bag and mall!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm a big lover of Longchamp (of course!) and of gardens



Thank you! I'm lucky to find this 3D. It is such a jewel tone, which I love. 

Gardens are one of my favourite places to be at too. 



Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful pics! So cool.



[emoji175] Thank you! Glad you enjoyed them. [emoji253] 



SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful bag and mall!



Thank you!  When you do come to SG, you know where we can meet but oh so rushing to meet at airport cos it means you are rushing to catch your flight home. [emoji16]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Out for Saturday night dinner with DH and Heritage ombré croco crossbody.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Shopping with small 3D tote in Indigo at Jewel, Singapore's newest mall at Changi Airport. I hope you don't mind me sharing a picture of the Rain Vortex; the largest indoor waterfall in the world. Especially love the Forest Valley with 120 species of plants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409202
> View attachment 4409203
> View attachment 4409205


Wow, love your 3D tote, indigo is gorgeous!!!  The waterfall and plants are beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Out for Saturday night dinner with DH and Heritage ombré croco crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4409834


Absolutely lovely!!! Hope you enjoyed your dinner!


----------



## cheidel

MSH Gunmetal today.  She hasn’t been out in over a year.   So, she’s happy to be my passenger today!


----------



## Sharont2305

frenziedhandbag said:


> MLH Dandy in Fig. Love this color and print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404447


Just been looking at this online, it's beautiful. What colour is the inside please?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Heritage ombré croco crossbody]



This bag is a darling. 




cheidel said:


> MSH Gunmetal today:



Always nice to see Gunmetal! [emoji276] 



Sharont2305 said:


> What colour is the inside?



Black, which I very much prefer than white. It ought to go on sale during end season sale. Hope you can get one then. [emoji175]


----------



## BellaSophie

This neo top handle tote is so comfortable to carry!


----------



## luvlux64

Bought this in Paris 3 weeks ago  ... first time wearing it & perfect for the rainy day 
Happy Hump Day


----------



## Cosmopolitan

luvlux64 said:


> Bought this in Paris 3 weeks ago  ... first time wearing it & perfect for the rainy day
> Happy Hump Day
> View attachment 4419446



Great pic! Congrats on your Eiffel bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

luvlux64 said:


> Bought this in Paris 3 weeks ago  ... first time wearing it & perfect for the rainy day
> Happy Hump Day
> View attachment 4419446



Beautiful bag  We're going to be bag twins! Mine is arriving tomorrow


----------



## frenziedhandbag

luvlux64 said:


> Bought this in Paris



What a lovely bag! I love how you styled the photo. [emoji170] 



SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful



Count me in as triplets! Mine is arriving next week. [emoji16]


----------



## luvlux64

Cosmopolitan said:


> Great pic! Congrats on your Eiffel bag.


Thanks 



SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful bag  We're going to be bag twins! Mine is arriving tomorrow


Yay! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> What a lovely bag! I love how you styled the photo. [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in as triplets! Mine is arriving next week. [emoji16]


Exciting!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying 2724 chocolate today!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Medium Cuir to work.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> 2724!!!





Ludmilla said:


> Medium Cuir.



Two gorgeous browns! [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Two gorgeous browns! [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!


You are making me miss my mocha cuir. [emoji2]


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are making me miss my mocha cuir. [emoji2]


Hehe. Have you sold it?
(Seeing bags of others often reminds me of the ones I have. Then I need to use them. )


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Have you sold it?
> (Seeing bags of others often reminds me of the ones I have.



It's still with me. I bought it for my mum. When she does not use it, it's mine. [emoji16] 

I totally agree with you on being reminded of what I have through others. A friend reminded me of my MAD ytd and I'm so glad to carry it again. Today, she inspired me to try wearing it with the Game On strap.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's still with me. I bought it for my mum. When she does not use it, it's mine. [emoji16]
> 
> I totally agree with you on being reminded of what I have through others. A friend reminded me of my MAD ytd and I'm so glad to carry it again. Today, she inspired me to try wearing it with the Game On strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420348


Ah. Understood. 
I hope your mum enjoys mocca. 

The chain looks very pretty with your bag! Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I hope your mum enjoys mocca.The chain looks very pretty with your bag!



It's her favourite bag, she says but then she is not a bag fanatic like us. One bag is enough for her.

Thank you! I'm looking forward to bringing it out for dinner date with a girlfriend tmr.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Carrying 2724 chocolate today!!!



Lovely and yay for being Laduree charm twins!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Count me in as triplets! Mine is arriving next week. [emoji16]
> Today, she inspired me to try wearing it with the Game On strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420348



Yay for being triplets! And for being twins on the Game On Strap!  A striking combination with your MAD!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's her favourite bag, she says but then she is not a bag fanatic like us. One bag is enough for her.
> 
> Thank you! I'm looking forward to bringing it out for dinner date with a girlfriend tmr.


I wish I could go back to those days when 1 bag was enough for me, too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I wish I could go back to those days when 1 bag was enough for me, too.


[emoji38] but life is more fun with more bags, no? [emoji16]


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's still with me. I bought it for my mum. When she does not use it, it's mine. [emoji16]
> 
> I totally agree with you on being reminded of what I have through others. A friend reminded me of my MAD ytd and I'm so glad to carry it again. Today, she inspired me to try wearing it with the Game On strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420348


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!


Thank you dear! 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji38] but life is more fun with more bags, no? [emoji16]


Hahaha. Yes!


----------



## cheidel

Enjoying LC Foulonne Saddle Bag Crossbody!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Enjoying LC Foulonne Saddle Bag Crossbody!


It looks so amazing in black!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still MAD but different straps render different looks.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Enjoying LC Foulonne Saddle Bag Crossbody!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Still MAD but different straps render different looks



Love both these bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love both these bags. [emoji2]


Me too!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still MAD but different straps render different looks.



Very nice and different looks indeed. I like your sneakers too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Very nice and different looks indeed. I like your sneakers too!


Thank you. [emoji4] They are by Cole Hann. Very comfortable and with good sole support.


----------



## Phiomega

Double LC today. Chloe Floirat for a mall date with my son, then my black small Fou crossbody for grocery shopping in the evening. 




Lucky I brought Fou in the evening - it was raining heavily and I even had to use her to shield my head when running to the car! (Thanks to Frenzied who made me realized that she is waterproof)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Floirat for a mall date, then my black small Fou crossbody



I love both your picks today. Both adorable bags in terms of print (Florait) and size (Fou).

[emoji2] Another purpose found for Fou. Impromptu umbrella!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love both your picks today. Both adorable bags in terms of print (Florait) and size (Fou).
> 
> [emoji2] Another purpose found for Fou. Impromptu umbrella!



Thank you...

Hahaha.... indeed impromptu umbrella! (Really appropriate as this bag cannot fit an umbrella!)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> this bag cannot fit an umbrella



[emoji848] You need a really small umbrella.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still MAD but different straps render different looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422150
> View attachment 4422151


Love both straps with it, and it looks great on you!  Love the sneakers too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love both straps with it, and it looks great on you!  Love the sneakers too!


Thank you my dear! I really need to stop looking at CH shoes. [emoji38]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Cobalt Quadri


----------



## Obsessed68

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Cobalt Quadri
> 
> View attachment 4423358


Beautiful color


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Cobalt Quadri
> 
> View attachment 4423358


Hello blue beauty, it's great to see you again!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Obsessed68 said:


> Beautiful color





frenziedhandbag said:


> Hello blue beauty, it's great to see you again!



Thanks so much!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you my dear! I really need to stop looking at CH shoes. [emoji38]


Now you see why I have 25+ pair of CH sneakers, so cute and always comfy!!!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Cobalt Quadri
> 
> View attachment 4423358


Gorgeous blue!


----------



## franzibw

Love the grey Mademoiselle I bought a few weeks for a steal...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

franzibw said:


> View attachment 4423638
> 
> Love the grey Mademoiselle I bought a few weeks for a steal...



It's beautiful. Congrats on your Mademoiselle and I hope you enjoy it!  Please consider posting a pic in the Mademoiselle thread.


----------



## Phiomega

On a roll with LC... need to wear a ‘busy top’ for a church event and I need a simple black bag. I like my black bag simple but not boring. Thus Mr. Bag is out!


----------



## Phiomega

View attachment 4424038

On a roll with LC... need to wear a ‘busy top’ for a church event and I need a simple black bag. I like my black bag simple but not boring. Thus Mr. Bag is out!


----------



## cjy

franzibw said:


> View attachment 4423638
> 
> Love the grey Mademoiselle I bought a few weeks for a steal...


I love it!! Such a great color


----------



## Ludmilla

Medium Cuir again.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Medium Cuir again.



I'm smiling again whenever I see this cuir of yours. [emoji7]


----------



## jeep317

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4426368
> 
> Medium Cuir again.


I have this in the small and never use it. I keep thinking about selling it then boom! You post a pic and I fall in love with it all over again.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Garnet [emoji556]
Delicious pastries to start the day.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm smiling again whenever I see this cuir of yours. [emoji7]


Thank you! 


jeep317 said:


> I have this in the small and never use it. I keep thinking about selling it then boom! You post a pic and I fall in love with it all over again.


Oh, you need to use it!
Mine is a bit neglected, too, but I try to give it more love.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Garnet [emoji556]
> Delicious pastries to start the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4427213



Lovely Eiffel!  If only I could have joined you for those pastries!  BTW, now I'm convinced that Mini Cuir is the way to go for traveling


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Mini Cuir is the way to go for traveling



I hope we get a chance next time you are here! Mini cuir truly works very well for travelling. I'm still undecided which to bring for my upcoming trip: mini cuir vs Fou WOC. I'll be using a backpack so I need to have quick access to cards and such. [emoji848]


----------



## dotty8

Waiting for my friend at a vegan cafe


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I hope we get a chance next time you are here! Mini cuir truly works very well for travelling. I'm still undecided which to bring for my upcoming trip: mini cuir vs Fou WOC. I'll be using a backpack so I need to have quick access to cards and such. [emoji848]



Me too!  Well, Mini Cuir is bigger but it doesn't have the handy card slots that Fou WOC has. You could try putting your double-zip Fou coin purse inside your Mini Cuir and just unzip the coin purse for cards without taking it out of the Cuir


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Mini Cuir is bigger



Great idea! I'll give it a try. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Garnet [emoji556]
> Delicious pastries to start the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4427213


Very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

Carried Large Natural Cuir today!  Fell in love with her all over again, and totally forgot I bought the matching Wristlet four or five years ago.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you! 



cheidel said:


> Carried Large Natural Cuir



What a lovely matching set!


----------



## Ludmilla

cheidel said:


> Carried Large Natural Cuir today!  Fell in love with her all over again, and totally forgot I bought the matching Wristlet four or five years ago.


Very pretty!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Carried Large Natural Cuir today!  Fell in love with her all over again, and totally forgot I bought the matching Wristlet four or five years ago.



Looking great!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

2019 LLH Eiffel Tower


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> 2019 LLH Eiffel Tower
> 
> View attachment 4429853



And congrats to you too. Enjoy your Eiffel bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> And congrats to you too. Enjoy your Eiffel bag!



Thanks so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> 2019 LLH Eiffel Tower



Woohoo! Eiffel's maiden outing. So beautiful. I especially adore the color contrast.


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great!!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely matching set!


Thank you!  I had never used the Wristlet since I forgot I had it!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thank you!  I had never used the Wristlet since I forgot I had it!! [emoji3]


Great it's enjoying its outing!


----------



## Phiomega

The Fou couple - nothing better than Fous for a day outdoor with lots of kids running around!


----------



## cheidel

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4430329
> 
> The Fou couple - nothing better than Fous for a day outdoor with lots of kids running around!


Very pretty combo!  Love the pop of yellow too!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! Eiffel's maiden outing. So beautiful. I especially adore the color contrast.



Thanks so much and yay for being bag twins!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4430329
> 
> The Fou couple - nothing better than Fous for a day outdoor with lots of kids running around!



A beautiful duo!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4430329
> 
> The Fou couple - nothing better than Fous for a day outdoor with lots of kids running around!



A beautiful duo!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Black Cuir with Paris Rocks Strap


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> The Fou couple



Double love for this gorgeous couple! [emoji175]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Black Cuir with Paris Rocks Strap



I heart this combo! [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I heart this combo! [emoji7]



Thanks so much! Since I like to wear mixed metals, I think my bag can have mixed HW too haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I think my bag can have mixed HW too



I see no issue at all with mixing metals. It opens up to more opportunities!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sale season started early at one of SG's boutiques on 17th May. In line with the mall's member day promotion, customers get to enjoy an additional 10% on top of sales price. One of my haul items: the MLH Denim Neo today. Love it! 

*All other LC boutiques in SG will commence sale on 24th May.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Amazone today


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sale season started early at one of SG's boutiques on 17th May. In line with the mall's member day promotion, customers get to enjoy an additional 10% on top of sales price. One of my haul items: the MLH Denim Neo today. Love it!
> 
> *All other LC boutiques in SG will commence sale on 24th May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436881


Lovely!!!  Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely!!!  Congrats!


Thank you dear!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> One of my haul items: the MLH Denim Neo today. Love it!



Congrats on your Neo!  Looking forward to seeing the rest of your haul.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats.



Thank you Cosmo! I'll definitely share once I've taken pics.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Changed out of my MLH Neo in Denim to this cutie that I snagged from the sale. I had been wanting to try out this smaller cuir backpack but my considerations were: 
Will it be too small? Will it look like a child's backpack on my 5"10 frame? I did consider the small cuir but I already own three cuirs and didn't feel like adding one more. I tried it out with all my things and was very surprised to find it shares the same capacity of the MLH LP and with plenty of space left at the top. I can still slip in a light jacket or cardigan and my Hydroflask. Once filled, it hung well and I did not feel awkward with it. I like the Saffron too but my concern was whether this bright hue will wear well. Went with a safer color, Emerald instead. Before the season, this color did not appeal to me from online pics but it truly is a very versatile and wearable green in person. Literally goes with everything, just the same way blooms goes with leaves. My picture depicts it much darker though.

Also got a scarf as well and the Dandy clutch in Fig. Highly recommend this clutch if you are eyeing it in the upcoming sale. It is very spacious. I wanted the burgundy version of the scarf but sadly, the one and only piece had a tear on it. This green and blue version is gorgeous too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Amazone today



Love the Amazone!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Went with a safer color, Emerald instead. Before the season, this color did not appeal to me from online pics but it truly is a very versatile and wearable green in person. Literally goes with everything, just the same way blooms goes with leaves.



Congrats on your Cuir backpack! You know that I’m a green lover too and I agree it’s a very neutral wearable color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Cuir backpack! You know that I’m a green lover too and I agree it’s a very neutral wearable color.


Thank you dear Cosmo, it was so tough deciding between the practical small cuir and a sort of more trendy mini backpack style. Luckily it is not mini at all. I did not feel like rehoming my Khaki small cuir just yet hence got this backpack instead.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Changed out of my MLH Neo in Denim to this cutie that I snagged from the sale. I had been wanting to try out this smaller cuir backpack but my considerations were:
> Will it be too small? Will it look like a child's backpack on my 5"10 frame? I did consider the small cuir but I already own three cuirs and didn't feel like adding one more. I tried it out with all my things and was very surprised to find it shares the same capacity of the MLH LP and with plenty of space left at the top. I can still slip in a light jacket or cardigan and my Hydroflask. Once filled, it hung well and I did not feel awkward with it. I like the Saffron too but my concern was whether this bright hue will wear well. Went with a safer color, Emerald instead. Before the season, this color did not appeal to me from online pics but it truly is a very versatile and wearable green in person. Literally goes with everything, just the same way blooms goes with leaves. My picture depicts it much darker though.
> 
> Also got a scarf as well and the Dandy clutch in Fig. Highly recommend this clutch if you are eyeing it in the upcoming sale. It is very spacious. I wanted the burgundy version of the scarf but sadly, the one and only piece had a tear on it. This green and blue version is gorgeous too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437688
> View attachment 4437689
> View attachment 4437690
> View attachment 4437691


Congrats, all are lovely!!! Love the emerald color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Congrats, all are lovely!!! Love the emerald color!


Thank you dear! [emoji172]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Changed out of my MLH Neo in Denim to this cutie that I snagged from the sale. I had been wanting to try out this smaller cuir backpack but my considerations were:
> Will it be too small? Will it look like a child's backpack on my 5"10 frame? I did consider the small cuir but I already own three cuirs and didn't feel like adding one more. I tried it out with all my things and was very surprised to find it shares the same capacity of the MLH LP and with plenty of space left at the top. I can still slip in a light jacket or cardigan and my Hydroflask. Once filled, it hung well and I did not feel awkward with it. I like the Saffron too but my concern was whether this bright hue will wear well. Went with a safer color, Emerald instead. Before the season, this color did not appeal to me from online pics but it truly is a very versatile and wearable green in person. Literally goes with everything, just the same way blooms goes with leaves. My picture depicts it much darker though.
> 
> Also got a scarf as well and the Dandy clutch in Fig. Highly recommend this clutch if you are eyeing it in the upcoming sale. It is very spacious. I wanted the burgundy version of the scarf but sadly, the one and only piece had a tear on it. This green and blue version is gorgeous too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437688
> View attachment 4437689
> View attachment 4437690
> View attachment 4437691



Glad you love your Cuir XS Backpack as much as I love mine! I too was surprised that it could accommodate my daily essentials without bulging out at all  It's a truly magnificent bag 

What a great haul! Love the scarf - it looks so well matched with your Emerald backpack 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the Amazone!



Thanks so much!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Changed out of my MLH Neo in Denim to this cutie that I snagged from the sale. I had been wanting to try out this smaller cuir backpack but my considerations were:
> Will it be too small? Will it look like a child's backpack on my 5"10 frame? I did consider the small cuir but I already own three cuirs and didn't feel like adding one more. I tried it out with all my things and was very surprised to find it shares the same capacity of the MLH LP and with plenty of space left at the top. I can still slip in a light jacket or cardigan and my Hydroflask. Once filled, it hung well and I did not feel awkward with it. I like the Saffron too but my concern was whether this bright hue will wear well. Went with a safer color, Emerald instead. Before the season, this color did not appeal to me from online pics but it truly is a very versatile and wearable green in person. Literally goes with everything, just the same way blooms goes with leaves. My picture depicts it much darker though.
> 
> Also got a scarf as well and the Dandy clutch in Fig. Highly recommend this clutch if you are eyeing it in the upcoming sale. It is very spacious. I wanted the burgundy version of the scarf but sadly, the one and only piece had a tear on it. This green and blue version is gorgeous too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437688
> View attachment 4437689
> View attachment 4437690
> View attachment 4437691



Great haul. I love the Emerald color and am trying to decide if I should get it if I have Khaki LPC like you.
And the scarf is too cute.


----------



## seton

The *US boutiques* have contacted me saying that they are starting private presale for end of season starting* June 13th*. 
June 13 is a Thurs and they usually start on a Mon or Tues so I guess the sale to the public starts June 17th? They wouldnt give me the official date, just the presale date. And this was more than one store who said the same thing.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Glad you love your Cuir XS Backpack



Thanks to you for enabling! I kept thinking of the style after I saw how much you can fit into it but did not want another blue or black bag. 



seton said:


> trying to decide if I should get it



Hi Seton, we've not heard from you in quite a while. I hope all things are well? I deliberated long and hard whether I should get it but glad I did.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi Seton, we've not heard from you in quite a while. I hope all things are well? I deliberated long and hard whether I should get it but glad I did.



Hello friend. I havent bought a bag or SLG or even any clothing all yr which is why I've rarely been on TPF. The only designer stuff I've bought has been all gifts so not much to talk about. 
Will stop by if I get intel about . . . . oh wait. I do have a hint, sort of.

---*They are still working on it (so it might change) but I believe that the possible inspiration for the LC SS2020 Collection is a sort of British, Kate Moss vibe. The color story is lots of yellow, orange, and green. Lots of camouflage pattern in an orange colorway.*----

Later, friends.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> -- lots of yellow, orange, and green. Lots of camouflage pattern in an orange colorway



A number of us had been thinking of you.  Please pop back often, PF is not necessarily only for new purchases. [emoji5]

SS2020 sounds like my kinda thing with all those vibrant colors and camouflage print. Thank you for sharing this intel. Exciting!


----------



## Yeo Shandy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sale season started early at one of SG's boutiques on 17th May. In line with the mall's member day promotion, customers get to enjoy an additional 10% on top of sales price. One of my haul items: the MLH Denim Neo today. Love it!
> 
> *All other LC boutiques in SG will commence sale on 24th May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436881



This is what I have gotten from the same sale last weekend.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yeo Shandy said:


> This is what I have gotten from the same sale last weekend.


Amazing haul! We are both 3D pouch and strap twins!


----------



## Obsessed68

Yeo Shandy said:


> This is what I have gotten from the same sale last weekend.


Wow i'm absolutely in LOVE with both pieces ! How much discount was it if you don't mind sharing the info ? I live in France and i'm disappointed to have one more month to wait till next seasonal sale.


----------



## Yeo Shandy

Obsessed68 said:


> Wow i'm absolutely in LOVE with both pieces ! How much discount was it if you don't mind sharing the info ? I live in France and i'm disappointed to have one more month to wait till next seasonal sale.


The 3D crossbody is on 30% discount and the mall I bought from is having additional 10% discount.  For the strap there is no sale so it’s only 10% mall discount.  By the way,  I’m located in Singapore


----------



## Yeo Shandy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Amazing haul! We are both 3D pouch and strap twins!


Twinsies


----------



## Obsessed68

Yeo Shandy said:


> The 3D crossbody is on 30% discount and the mall I bought from is having additional 10% discount.  For the strap there is no sale so it’s only 10% mall discount.  By the way,  I’m located in Singapore


That's good to know, thank you !


----------



## cheidel

Yeo Shandy said:


> This is what I have gotten from the same sale last weekend.


Gorgeous color! Looks nice with the strap!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carried large black Cuir today!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Carried large black Cuir today!!!



Looking great! Yay for being strap twins and bag cousins


----------



## Ludmilla

cheidel said:


> Carried large black Cuir today!!!





SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great! Yay for being strap twins and bag cousins


Beautiful!
(Another bag cousin and strap twin. )


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful!
> (Another bag cousin and strap twin. )


Count me in for the strap twinsies. Black cuir always looks so good!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Changed out of my MLH Neo in Denim to this cutie that I snagged from the sale. I had been wanting to try out this smaller cuir backpack but my considerations were:
> Will it be too small? Will it look like a child's backpack on my 5"10 frame? I did consider the small cuir but I already own three cuirs and didn't feel like adding one more. I tried it out with all my things and was very surprised to find it shares the same capacity of the MLH LP and with plenty of space left at the top. I can still slip in a light jacket or cardigan and my Hydroflask. Once filled, it hung well and I did not feel awkward with it. I like the Saffron too but my concern was whether this bright hue will wear well. Went with a safer color, Emerald instead. Before the season, this color did not appeal to me from online pics but it truly is a very versatile and wearable green in person. Literally goes with everything, just the same way blooms goes with leaves. My picture depicts it much darker though.
> 
> Also got a scarf as well and the Dandy clutch in Fig. Highly recommend this clutch if you are eyeing it in the upcoming sale. It is very spacious. I wanted the burgundy version of the scarf but sadly, the one and only piece had a tear on it. This green and blue version is gorgeous too.



Congrats!!! The backpack is so lovely. Now you make me think of trying it too! I also thought it may look to small on my frame too. 

And what a beautiful scarf.... lovely design...


----------



## Phiomega

Cloe floirat is out today. Keeping the outfit very basic to let the statement bag takes the stage.


----------



## juls12

SmokieDragon said:


> 2019 LLH Eiffel Tower
> 
> View attachment 4429853


Wow this is amazing. I can't believe I missed it. Does anybody know if this is only available in Paris or if I can also get it in other stores in France?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I also thought it may look to small on my frame/QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you dear! You need to try on the backpack, with your things in it and see how it looks. When it is empty, it looks rather unappealing. Too small, too flat...but once it is filled, it becomes a very functional piece. Now, if it looks nowhere wierd on me or at least I don't feel that way about it, it will look more than fine on you (considering you are half my size!). I love my Foulonne backpack but there are times whereby I just want to carry a smaller backpack. I'm sure you share my sentiments. Plus, if you visit the "what's in your LC" thread, you will see this backpack is not small at all in terms of space.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Cloe floirat is out today.



Love this bag and your fashionable pairings!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great! Yay for being strap twins and bag cousins


Yay twinsies!


----------



## lili45

cheidel said:


> Carried Large Natural Cuir today!  Fell in love with her all over again, and totally forgot I bought the matching Wristlet four or five years ago.


Love!!


----------



## lili45

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 4332696
> 
> 
> Carrying this to work.


Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Not in the best condition to travel today but my LC travel buddies make things better. Hope I recover on the go.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not in the best condition to travel today but my LC travel buddies make things better. Hope I recover on the go.



Have a safe journey and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not in the best condition to travel today but my LC travel buddies make things better. Hope I recover on the go.



Maybe you can nap on the way? Hope you enjoy your trip. Love the Foulonne WOC.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Maybe you can nap on the way?


I will try my best to sleep on this 6 hour flight. Waiting to board now with a fever, swollen lymph nodes, body ache and sniffles. I've masked myself and trying to keep myself warm. Thank you for your well wishes. I hope I can recover in the next two days. The Fou WOC is fantastic, especially for travel and on the go. It is now tucked safely into the Fou backpack since I don't need to access it on the plane. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Have a safe journey and hope you feel better soon!



Thank you my dear... It is the first time I am not looking forward to travel.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I will try my best to sleep on this 6 hour flight. Waiting to board now with a fever, swollen lymph nodes, body ache and sniffles. I've masked myself and trying to keep myself warm. Thank you for your well wishes.



Oh no, I'm sorry you're so sick! I really hope you feel better ASAP.


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not in the best condition to travel today but my LC travel buddies make things better. Hope I recover on the go.



Lovely trio !!! Hope you are better, take care of yourself!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not in the best condition to travel today but my LC travel buddies make things better. Hope I recover on the go.


Sad to hear  Feel better soon and hope you have a lovely trip!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not in the best condition to travel today but my LC travel buddies make things better. Hope I recover on the go.


 I hope you feel better soon! (if you are able to find Bion3 Defense vitamin, I came down with something like this my 3rd day in France & this vitamin and some chewable vita C really helped me recover)   looking forward to acton shots.  Be Well


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I will try my best to sleep on this 6 hour flight. Waiting to board now with a fever, swollen lymph nodes, body ache and sniffles. I've masked myself and trying to keep myself warm. Thank you for your well wishes. I hope I can recover in the next two days.



Hope you are better.... traveling when ill is tough indeed. Keep warm and speedy recovery!


----------



## westvillage

Veau Foulonne Tote in light gray. This bag is in her 7th year and has racked up the most wears among my many bags...probably the equivalent of a full year of daily wear. But this baby shows no sign of it. I wipe her down gently with a damp cloth every so often and she’s ever good to go, rain or shine


----------



## Cosmopolitan

westvillage said:


> Veau Foulonne Tote in light gray.



Nice Foulonne! Most durable leather ever.


----------



## SmokieDragon

westvillage said:


> Veau Foulonne Tote in light gray. This bag is in her 7th year and has racked up the most wears among my many bags...probably the equivalent of a full year of daily wear. But this baby shows no sign of it. I wipe her down gently with a damp cloth every so often and she’s ever good to go, rain or shine
> 
> View attachment 4451693



Looking fabulous!


----------



## Yuki85

My hubby with his new Bumbag...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> Veau Foulonne ToteQUOTE]
> The beauty of Foulonne leather. Your tote looks nowhere like seven years old.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm sorry you're so sick!





Obsessed68 said:


> Hope you are better, take care of yourself!





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Feel better soon





MeepMeep67 said:


> I hope you feel better soon!l





Phiomega said:


> Hope you are better!



Dear all, I'm home. Sadly, I did not recover throughout the trip.In fact, I got worse, even with my daily dose of medicines. Hahaha! I did not login to PF during my trip but it is so sweet to read all these messages from all of you now. Thank you all, so much, for your love and concern.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My family (total of six including seniors and kid) went for a seven day roadtrip to Jeju island and Seoul. My Le Pliage Expandable travel tote came to very good use. For those looking for a travel bag, I cannot recommend this bag enough. With the adjustable strap, it was so easy and convenient to carry this bag on the shoulder. I was able to have my hands free so that I can pull my mum's cabin luggage bag. The LP is also very compact, thus fitting well into the narrow space of the car boot. Goes into plane's overhead compartment with no issues (unexpanded). Extremely spacious, it fits everything that my son and I required for this trip.

Lots of hiking anticipated on this trip as Jeju is largely scenic. Thus, I thought to bring along my Foulonne backpack. It was cool but the sun was strong and sometimes it rained. With seniors on this trip, I had to carry umbrellas and water for them. Hats and light jackets too. All these were in my backpack. Can you see how it still looks compact? Even with all these within?

For evenings, I only brought my Foulonne WOC out with me. I can fit two passports, phone, tissues and lip balm. Handy slots for cash and cards within. I love this piece, so convenient during BBQ time. I don't have to worry about where to set my bag down as some restaurants we went to were small and there were no spare seats available. I also wore this WOC with my backpack when we were browsing the local markets. That way, I can pay for purchases easily, without the need to reach back into my backpack or to hold a wallet in the hand. When I don't need to access it, I just put the chain into the WOC and place it into my backpack.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> My family (total of six including seniors and kid) went for a seven day roadtrip to Jeju island and Seoul. My Le Pliage Expandable travel tote came to very good use. For those looking for a travel bag, I cannot recommend this bag enough. With the adjustable strap, it was so easy and convenient to carry this bag on the shoulder. I was able to have my hands free so that I can pull my mum's cabin luggage bag. The LP is also very compact, thus fitting well into the narrow space of the car boot. Goes into plane's overhead compartment with no issues (unexpanded). Extremely spacious, it fits everything that my son and I required for this trip.
> 
> Lots of hiking anticipated on this trip as Jeju is largely scenic. Thus, I thought to bring along my Foulonne backpack. It was cool but the sun was strong and sometimes it rained. With seniors on this trip, I had to carry umbrellas and water for them. Hats and light jackets too. All these were in my backpack. Can you see how it still looks compact? Even with all these within?
> 
> For evenings, I only brought my Foulonne WOC out with me. I can fit two passports, phone, tissues and lip balm. Handy slots for cash and cards within. I love this piece, so convenient during BBQ time. I don't have to worry about where to set my bag down as some restaurants we went to were small and there were no spare seats available. I also wore this WOC with my backpack when we were browsing the local markets. That way, I can pay for purchases easily, without the need to reach back into my backpack or to hold a wallet in the hand. When I don't need to access it, I just put the chain into the WOC and place it into my backpack.


 Great to hear an update, I love the pictures and thank you for the travel bag info, you are helping me choose bags for my October trip!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> you are helping me choose bags for my October trip.


Thank you for your recommendations on meds. I have gastritis and can't take clinical vitamin C but I did try to take fruits on the trip for some vitamins. 

I'm excited for your Oct trip! Aside from the bags I've shared, LC makes excellent bags in other lines for everyday and travel. If for any reason a backpack does not appeal to you, the Neo or Cuir short handle totes are excellent travel mates as well. The Le Pliage backpack is excellent too, don't be deceived by its small dimensions. LC is talented in making "Pandora's boxes". Same goes for the Le Pliage bags which are wonderful too. Lucky you, you are spoilt for choice!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> My family (total of six including seniors and kid) went for a seven day roadtrip to Jeju island and Seoul. My Le Pliage Expandable travel tote came to very good use. For those looking for a travel bag, I cannot recommend this bag enough. With the adjustable strap, it was so easy and convenient to carry this bag on the shoulder. I was able to have my hands free so that I can pull my mum's cabin luggage bag. The LP is also very compact, thus fitting well into the narrow space of the car boot. Goes into plane's overhead compartment with no issues (unexpanded). Extremely spacious, it fits everything that my son and I required for this trip.
> 
> Lots of hiking anticipated on this trip as Jeju is largely scenic. Thus, I thought to bring along my Foulonne backpack. It was cool but the sun was strong and sometimes it rained. With seniors on this trip, I had to carry umbrellas and water for them. Hats and light jackets too. All these were in my backpack. Can you see how it still looks compact? Even with all these within?
> 
> For evenings, I only brought my Foulonne WOC out with me. I can fit two passports, phone, tissues and lip balm. Handy slots for cash and cards within. I love this piece, so convenient during BBQ time. I don't have to worry about where to set my bag down as some restaurants we went to were small and there were no spare seats available. I also wore this WOC with my backpack when we were browsing the local markets. That way, I can pay for purchases easily, without the need to reach back into my backpack or to hold a wallet in the hand. When I don't need to access it, I just put the chain into the WOC and place it into my backpack.



Thanks for all the pictures and I love the giant Brown!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sadly, I did not recover throughout the trip.



That's too bad. Traveling while sick is not fun. I hope you're getting better now and we're glad to have you back.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I love the giant Brown!!!


Me too! I love all bears. #childatheart 
We had to queue to take pics with him and funny enough, it was my mum that insisted to queue. 



Cosmopolitan said:


> I hope you're getting better now and we're glad to have you back.



Yup, trying to press on everyday was not easy for my aching body, especially when the seniors were all ready to hike up steep stairs and down slippery coastlines.  I am really happy to be back in the comfort of my own home. Slowly recovering. Having all of your sweet blessings here in PF makes things better!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dear all, I'm home. Sadly, I did not recover throughout the trip.In fact, I got worse, even with my daily dose of medicines. Hahaha! I did not login to PF during my trip but it is so sweet to read all these messages from all of you now. Thank you all, so much, for your love and concern.


Feel better soon!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> My family (total of six including seniors and kid) went for a seven day roadtrip to Jeju island and Seoul. My Le Pliage Expandable travel tote came to very good use. For those looking for a travel bag, I cannot recommend this bag enough. With the adjustable strap, it was so easy and convenient to carry this bag on the shoulder. I was able to have my hands free so that I can pull my mum's cabin luggage bag. The LP is also very compact, thus fitting well into the narrow space of the car boot. Goes into plane's overhead compartment with no issues (unexpanded). Extremely spacious, it fits everything that my son and I required for this trip.
> 
> Lots of hiking anticipated on this trip as Jeju is largely scenic. Thus, I thought to bring along my Foulonne backpack. It was cool but the sun was strong and sometimes it rained. With seniors on this trip, I had to carry umbrellas and water for them. Hats and light jackets too. All these were in my backpack. Can you see how it still looks compact? Even with all these within?
> 
> For evenings, I only brought my Foulonne WOC out with me. I can fit two passports, phone, tissues and lip balm. Handy slots for cash and cards within. I love this piece, so convenient during BBQ time. I don't have to worry about where to set my bag down as some restaurants we went to were small and there were no spare seats available. I also wore this WOC with my backpack when we were browsing the local markets. That way, I can pay for purchases easily, without the need to reach back into my backpack or to hold a wallet in the hand. When I don't need to access it, I just put the chain into the WOC and place it into my backpack.


Love the expandable for travel.  Hope I can find one in a neutral color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Feel better soon!


Thank you! I will, with time.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Hope I can find one in a neutral color.


I thought you had it in khaki? Khaki, imho, is a gorgeous neutral.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I thought you had it in khaki? Khaki, imho, is a gorgeous neutral.


I have the smaller zip expandable LP LH tote in khaki.  However, I just ordered the large expandable travel tote in Navy from Nordy.  The “new khaki” on their site looks dark brown.  This will be perfect for my upcoming vacation to D.C.  Besides, I love ❤️ Navy!!   I just got home from TX today!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large Cuir today, traveling back home to N.O. from TX.  She’s sitting patiently waiting to board our flight from Austin.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying large Cuir today


Safe travels! Your travel buddy looks gorgeous with the Etoiles strap!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I just ordered the large expandable travel tote in Navy from Nordy!



Yay! You will love it! Can't wait for you to receive it!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

frenziedhandbag said:


> My family (total of six including seniors and kid) went for a seven day roadtrip to Jeju island and Seoul. My Le Pliage Expandable travel tote came to very good use. For those looking for a travel bag, I cannot recommend this bag enough. With the adjustable strap, it was so easy and convenient to carry this bag on the shoulder. I was able to have my hands free so that I can pull my mum's cabin luggage bag. The LP is also very compact, thus fitting well into the narrow space of the car boot. Goes into plane's overhead compartment with no issues (unexpanded). Extremely spacious, it fits everything that my son and I required for this trip.
> 
> Lots of hiking anticipated on this trip as Jeju is largely scenic. Thus, I thought to bring along my Foulonne backpack. It was cool but the sun was strong and sometimes it rained. With seniors on this trip, I had to carry umbrellas and water for them. Hats and light jackets too. All these were in my backpack. Can you see how it still looks compact? Even with all these within?
> 
> For evenings, I only brought my Foulonne WOC out with me. I can fit two passports, phone, tissues and lip balm. Handy slots for cash and cards within. I love this piece, so convenient during BBQ time. I don't have to worry about where to set my bag down as some restaurants we went to were small and there were no spare seats available. I also wore this WOC with my backpack when we were browsing the local markets. That way, I can pay for purchases easily, without the need to reach back into my backpack or to hold a wallet in the hand. When I don't need to access it, I just put the chain into the WOC and place it into my backpack.


Lovely photos, thanks for sharing!  Your story should be an ad for Longchamp!!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Me too! I love all bears. #childatheart
> We had to queue to take pics with him and funny enough, it was my mum that insisted to queue.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, trying to press on everyday was not easy for my aching body, especially when the seniors were all ready to hike up steep stairs and down slippery coastlines.  I am really happy to be back in the comfort of my own home. Slowly recovering. Having all of your sweet blessings here in PF makes things better!


Get well soon! This sounds awful.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> thanks for sharing!


You are too kind!
LC offers a lot of choices and with choices comes dilemmas as to which to choose. I hope by sharing my user experience, PFers can decide better. I also hope to spread some love for my favourite leather, Foulonne. Though some of its styles are not trendy as say, the Mademoiselle, it is really as durable and functional as how I like my bags + SLGs to be. I will describe the line as a quiet, hardworking worker. 



Ludmilla said:


> Get well soon


Thank you, I will get well with time. On a positive note, this trip will be very memorable to me. Hahaha but the family had a great time so I guess that's all it matters.


----------



## msd_bags

Inspired by you ladies, I got myself a mini Cuir (in Navy).  Carrying her for the first time today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> got myself a mini Cuir/QUOTE]
> Congrats! It is a nifty piece, small but holds a lot. Love your ootd as well!


----------



## msd_bags

Thanks!! Small but terrible.


----------



## SmokieDragon

msd_bags said:


> Inspired by you ladies, I got myself a mini Cuir (in Navy).  Carrying her for the first time today.
> View attachment 4456777



Congrats on your Mini Cuir! Have you adjusted the strap length by doing your own knots on the strap? The drop looks just right


----------



## msd_bags

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on your Mini Cuir! Have you adjusted the strap length by doing your own knots on the strap? The drop looks just right


Thanks! Yup, I adjusted the strap that way, otherwise the bag falls too low. I might have read how to do it here in the LC forum.  You ladies are really very helpful.


----------



## MahoganyQT

This color looks so nice with my Camo printed dress.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Small Black Quadri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at your small Quadri with that coral keychain really makes me want one.
Click to expand...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Black Quadri Hobo


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Black Quadri Hobo


Very pretty!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Black Quadri Hobo


You are rekindling my love for the Quadri line!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Matchy matchy today. Love the sheen on this fabric.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Matchy matchy today. Love the sheen on this fabric.



Looking awesome!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Matchy matchy today. Love the sheen on this fabric.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Matchy matchy today. Love the sheen on this fabric.



Yay for matchymatchy. 

And since I'm here, some BOTDs from my phone

Midnite 3D
Red Lacquer Fou
Candy Pink LPC

Cumin LPC
Coral Fou

Cyclamen LPC 
Candy LPC pouch again


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking awesome!





MeepMeep67 said:


>



Thank you ladies!


----------



## MeepMeep67

seton said:


> Yay for matchymatchy.
> 
> And since I'm here, some BOTDs from my phone
> 
> Midnite 3D
> Red Lacquer Fou
> Candy Pink LPC
> 
> Cumin LPC
> Coral Fou
> 
> Cyclamen LPC
> Candy LPC pouch again
> View attachment 4461761
> View attachment 4461762
> View attachment 4461763


I love everything!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Matchy matchy today. Love the sheen on this fabric.


Very pretty!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Yay for matchymatchy.
> 
> And since I'm here, some BOTDs from my phone
> 
> Midnite 3D
> Red Lacquer Fou
> Candy Pink LPC
> 
> Cumin LPC
> Coral Fou
> 
> Cyclamen LPC
> Candy LPC pouch again
> View attachment 4461761
> View attachment 4461762
> View attachment 4461763



Everything looks beautiful and your Cuirs look especially smooshy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> some BOTDs


Oh gosh, Seton, I love everything! I love it when LC does saturated colors. So gorgeous!


----------



## toujours*chic

seton said:


> Yay for matchymatchy.
> 
> And since I'm here, some BOTDs from my phone
> 
> Midnite 3D
> Red Lacquer Fou
> Candy Pink LPC
> 
> Cumin LPC
> Coral Fou
> 
> Cyclamen LPC
> Candy LPC pouch again
> View attachment 4461761
> View attachment 4461762
> View attachment 4461763


Thank you for your lovely photos- I found the small LPC top handle in cyclamen at Nordstrom Rack online last night and ordered it (only one) to see irl- good price at 50% off- hoping it is as beautiful as yours.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

toujours*chic said:


> found the small LPC


Hope it is the pink you are looking for. Cyclamen is a lovely shade.


----------



## toujours*chic

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hope it is the pink you are looking for. Cyclamen is a lovely shade.


Thank you.

On an unhappy note, I found this on sale at Nordstrom online- when I received it and inspected carefully, there are black smudges on the beautiful fig lining  . I guess it was not meant to be and I do not feel comfortable reordering at this point. These popping up on sale are likely returns that have been used- this is SOOOOO dishonest of the person who returned it after obviously using it (and soiling it). Nordstrom (full retail stores anyway) is not supposed to be pre-loved/damaged.


----------



## MeepMeep67

toujours*chic said:


> Thank you.
> 
> On an unhappy note, I found this on sale at Nordstrom online- when I received it and inspected carefully, there are black smudges on the beautiful fig lining  . I guess it was not meant to be and I do not feel comfortable reordering at this point. These popping up on sale are likely returns that have been used- this is SOOOOO dishonest of the person who returned it after obviously using it (and soiling it). Nordstrom (full retail stores anyway) is not supposed to be pre-loved/damaged.


 bummer


----------



## Cosmopolitan

toujours*chic said:


> Nordstrom (full retail stores anyway) is not supposed to be pre-loved/damaged.



That's too bad, I understand how disappointing it can be to wait for a bag delivery and then have this sort of problem. (Bloomingdales has sent me soiled/damaged bags in the past.) On a brighter note, maybe you can pick up one of those Cuir Rosace bags in the Longchamp sale that starts this week???


----------



## toujours*chic

Cosmopolitan said:


> That's too bad, I understand how disappointing it can be to wait for a bag delivery and then have this sort of problem. (Bloomingdales has sent me soiled/damaged bags in the past.) On a brighter note, maybe you can pick up one of those Cuir Rosace bags in the Longchamp sale that starts this week???


Thank you for the heads' up- it is always best to inspect before purchasing and I know it is risky esp. end of the season ordering online. Brilliant idea to go right to the source for this bag (maybe other goodies ) during LP sale. It is too bad and very sad people think it is ok to return a bag after using it. I am sorry we have this in common. I do love the bag in all its shiny smooshy glory!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

toujours*chic said:


> I do love the bag in all its shiny smooshy glory!


I am sorry that you received a used bag. That must be very disappointing for you, not to mention the hassle of shipping it back. I had ordered a few times from Longchamp and each order is perfect, from packaging to the quality of goods. I hope you managed to get this lovely cuir from Longchamp sale instead.


----------



## toujours*chic

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am sorry that you received a used bag. That must be very disappointing for you, not to mention the hassle of shipping it back. I had ordered a few times from Longchamp and each order is perfect, from packaging to the quality of goods. I hope you managed to get this lovely cuir from Longchamp sale instead.


Thank you for your kind words. Fortunately there is a Nordstrom within a mile of my house so the return was fairly painless although still a hassle taking time out of my day. And then there is the side-eye from the SA as I point out the issues as if they were my doing. Fortunately I spotted the damage soon after receipt so he got over himself. But this is disappointing for a fairly expensive bag.

Yes- I will look forward to looking for goodies in the upcoming sale at Longchamp!


----------



## cheidel

Carried large Pebble Cuir today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

toujours*chic said:


> there is the side-eye from the SA


Oh dear, I am sorry you have to go through this. What a bummer. I can only assure you the quality of Longchamp will not be equal to the poor service you received. Do post your sales haul. Will love to share your joy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> large Pebble Cuir


Beautiful cuir with the Etoiles strap!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Khaki small Cuir with M&Ms strap today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My 2 traveling companions before the trip home today - Small Planetes and 2.0 Toile Crossbody


----------



## MeepMeep67

toujours*chic said:


> Thank you.
> 
> On an unhappy note, I found this on sale at Nordstrom online- when I received it and inspected carefully, there are black smudges on the beautiful fig lining  . I guess it was not meant to be and I do not feel comfortable reordering at this point. These popping up on sale are likely returns that have been used- this is SOOOOO dishonest of the person who returned it after obviously using it (and soiling it). Nordstrom (full retail stores anyway) is not supposed to be pre-loved/damaged.


. Did you order one from the Longchamp sale instead??


----------



## toujours*chic

MeepMeep67 said:


> . Did you order one from the Longchamp sale instead??


Thanks for asking. I decided to go with 2 other small LPC- navy and black, each with a seasonal embellishment. Although I love the Rosace bag, I was not sold on the woven strap. I am sure I will get much more use out of the ones I bought. They should be here tomorrow- excited to see them!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

toujours*chic said:


> excited to see them!


It is true you will get a lot of use from the cuirs. I had seen both these limited editions and they are both gorgeous. If I do not already own three small cuirs, one would had came home with me. Do let us know how you like them!


----------



## MeepMeep67

toujours*chic said:


> Thanks for asking. I decided to go with 2 other small LPC- navy and black, each with a seasonal embellishment. Although I love the Rosace bag, I was not sold on the woven strap. I am sure I will get much more use out of the ones I bought. They should be here tomorrow- excited to see them!


Please post them! we want to see them


----------



## toujours*chic

toujours*chic said:


> Thank you for your lovely photos- I found the small LPC top handle in cyclamen at Nordstrom Rack online last night and ordered it (only one) to see irl- good price at 50% off- hoping it is as beautiful as yours.


The cyclamen LPC arrived in perfect condition- still in the box with plastic sleeves on the handles. It is a very vibrant pink- love it for a small bag for a pop of color. The only negative is that it is MIC but since I got it at a good price in pristine condition, I plan to keep her,


----------



## toujours*chic

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is true you will get a lot of use from the cuirs. I had seen both these limited editions and they are both gorgeous. If I do not already own three small cuirs, one would had came home with me. Do let us know how you like them!


I love them and for the price I paid- very happy. The navy was MIF and the black was MIT. Cannot see any quality differences. Both are lovely and very smooshy!

I was disappointed to get an email from LP saying one of my orders was cancelled- the small crossbody in the Rosace sold out. I guess at 50% off, it flew away.


----------



## Dintjes

Out to lunch with my LGP ❤️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

toujours*chic said:


> The small crossbody in the Rosace sold out.


Regardless where the item is made, you can be rest assured that the quality is consistent. I'm glad you are pleased with them. 
I'm sorry to hear that the order for the small crossbody was cancelled. May I suggest calling a boutique near you to check whether they still have stock? I believe phone orders are possible.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Dintjes said:


> Out to lunch with my LGP ❤️



Looking fabulous!


----------



## cheidel

Well, she loves to travel.  Large Cuir getting some sun outside our hotel.   Enjoying our vacation in VA and Washington, DC!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Well, she loves to travel.


Looking fabulous!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking fabulous!


Thank you!  I love my large Cuirs and use them interchangeably.


----------



## MeepMeep67

cheidel said:


> Well, she loves to travel.  Large Cuir getting some sun outside our hotel.   Enjoying our vacation in VA and Washington, DC!


Love the bag (I think I need one!) and the view


----------



## Ludmilla

cheidel said:


> Well, she loves to travel.  Large Cuir getting some sun outside our hotel.   Enjoying our vacation in VA and Washington, DC!


My Cuirs like to travel, too.  Happy vacation!


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> My Cuirs like to travel, too.  Happy vacation!


Thank you!   Yes, they are wonderful travel companions!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Miaou scarf maiden trip out. Excuse my sloppy way of wearing it. I tied it three times and still not satisfied with how the ends look. Love how the Emerald Cuir backpack contrasts with my yellow tee.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Miaou scarf maiden trip out. Excuse my sloppy way of wearing it. I tied it three times and still not satisfied with how the ends look. Love how the Emerald Cuir backpack contrasts with my yellow tee.


Love the green backpack!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Miaou scarf maiden trip out. Excuse my sloppy way of wearing it. I tied it three times and still not satisfied with how the ends look. Love how the Emerald Cuir backpack contrasts with my yellow tee.


 Love the scarf, and green backpack, so cute & the shoes!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love the green backpack!!!


The color is just so cheerful. I love it too! 



MeepMeep67 said:


> Love the scarf, and green backpack, so cute & the shoes!


Awww.... Thank you! The scarf is a darling. I believe it is on sale now. I love the other colorway too. Shoes are by Cole Hann, totally recommend it. Ultra comfy and goes with everything!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Miaou scarf maiden trip out. Excuse my sloppy way of wearing it. I tied it three times and still not satisfied with how the ends look. Love how the Emerald Cuir backpack contrasts with my yellow tee.


Wonderful colors in this outfit!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Wonderful colors in this outfit!!


Thank you! Cheerful colors helps to cheer one up!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Miaou scarf maiden trip out. Excuse my sloppy way of wearing it. I tied it three times and still not satisfied with how the ends look. Love how the Emerald Cuir backpack contrasts with my yellow tee.



Your scarf looks fabulous and goes so well with your T-shirt and Emerald Cuir


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Miaou scarf maiden trip out. Excuse my sloppy way of wearing it. I tied it three times and still not satisfied with how the ends look. Love how the Emerald Cuir backpack contrasts with my yellow tee.



you look darling as usual.
Love the watermark too! LOL.


----------



## TheresaK

My new travel buddies.
Gonna fly for 13 hours with me today. Long vacation awaits!


----------



## Ludmilla

TheresaK said:


> My new travel buddies.
> Gonna fly for 13 hours with me today. Long vacation awaits!
> View attachment 4474498


Long vacations are always nice - esp. with such companions. Have fun!


----------



## cheidel

TheresaK said:


> My new travel buddies.
> Gonna fly for 13 hours with me today. Long vacation awaits!
> View attachment 4474498


Great travel buddy, that navy is gorgeous!!!  Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TheresaK said:


> My new travel buddies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LC makes wonderful travel buddies! Enjoy your vacay!
Click to expand...


----------



## TheresaK

Ludmilla said:


> Long vacations are always nice - esp. with such companions. Have fun!


Thanks  Been longing for this vacation and am so glad to put them to good use. 



cheidel said:


> Great travel buddy, that navy is gorgeous!!!  Enjoy your vacation!


Thank you. Yes I love the navy too, and its nice contrast with the red.


----------



## TheresaK

Agree! Light and holds sooo much


----------



## TheresaK

(Not sure why the “quote” function is not working)
Agree, frenziedhandbag. The bag is light and holds sooo much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cody Cuir


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> you look darling as usual


Awww, you are too kind! Thank you!



SmokieDragon said:


> Cody Cuir


Great to see this one again! I notice this is actively rotated in your collection, it must be one of your favourites!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

There is something charming about Big Ben. Longing to revisit London and foster new memories.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

frenziedhandbag said:


> There is something charming about Big Ben. Longing to revisit London and foster new memories.


Lovely in navy!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Lovely in navy!!


Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Great to see this one again! I notice this is actively rotated in your collection, it must be one of your favourites!



Yes, it is one of my favourites! It was love at first sight when I saw it in pictures on this forum. I knew it as the saw-tooth Cuir until I learned its name haha  So glad that now I can pair it with my adjustable strap from the LGP Multi-Style Pouch hehe!

BTW, Big Ben looks wonderful!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's some red white and blue Longchamp to wish everyone a happy Fourth!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> So glad that now I can pair it with my adjustable strap from the LGP Multi-Style Pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the wonderful thing about LC. Everything is interchangeable, offering more ways for us to enjoy our bags. It was love at first sight for me as well for Big Ben. Took me so long to get one though.
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmopolitan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some red white and blue Longchamp to wish everyone a happy Fourth!/
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful pic! Happy holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Cody Cuir


Beautiful bag!  Love the color combo!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> There is something charming about Big Ben. Longing to revisit London and foster new memories.


Just gorgeous!  Lovely in Navy!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's some red white and blue Longchamp to wish everyone a happy Fourth!
> 
> View attachment 4480916
> View attachment 4480917


Happy 4th to you too!  Gorgeous red, white and blue!


----------



## blondiekinz

At the airport with my Le Pliage Neo.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Longchamp x Nendo in Burgundy and Black


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag!  Love the color combo!



Thanks so much!


----------



## kpc71

frenziedhandbag said:


> There is something charming about Big Ben. Longing to revisit London and foster new memories.


love! is this a MSH?


----------



## cjy

SmokieDragon said:


> Longchamp x Nendo in Burgundy and Black


Lovely!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Longchamp x Nendo in Burgundy and Black


Such a darling shape and size. This one is the cutest! 


kpc71 said:


> love! is this a MSH?


Yes, it is!


----------



## AL1982

Outlet shopping with my Le Foulonne crossbody.  It was the most comfortable crossbody ever!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...light weight and fits a lot including water bottle, sunglasses, wallets, etc. without looking bulky.  Saw a powder pink one at the outlet and seriously consider going back for it.


----------



## juls12

1899 in Fig


----------



## frenziedhandbag

AL1982 said:


> Outlet shopping with my Le Foulonne crossbody


If the style works for you, I totally agree you should go back for the pink version. Foulonne leather is fuss free and wears like iron.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cjy said:


> Lovely!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a darling shape and size. This one is the cutest!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

AL1982 said:


> Outlet shopping with my Le Foulonne crossbody.  It was the most comfortable crossbody ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...light weight and fits a lot including water bottle, sunglasses, wallets, etc. without looking bulky.  Saw a powder pink one at the outlet and seriously consider going back for it.



What a lovely bag!  Glad to be fraternal bag twins with you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Small mocha cuir out for the weekend!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Small mocha cuir out for the weekend!



This looks like a smooshy purple on my screen haha! Are you using the MAD strap?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> This looks like a smooshy purple on my screen haha! Are you using the MAD strap?


I was so surprised thereafter taking the photo. It did look like bilberry cuir, a color I used to own. Yep, I paired it with MAD strap and wore it crossbody throughout aquarium fish shopping (you can see the fish on the right). The wide strap is ultra comfortable! I think I really do need a Petits Chevaux strap.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was so surprised thereafter taking the photo. It did look like bilberry cuir, a color I used to own. Yep, I paired it with MAD strap and wore it crossbody throughout aquarium fish shopping (you can see the fish on the right). The wide strap is ultra comfortable! I think I really do need a Petits Chevaux strap.



With Petits Chevaux, maybe you don't need to wear it crossbody since it's about 10cm shorter


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> With Petits Chevaux, maybe you don't need to wear it crossbody since it's about 10cm shorter


So maybe my small cuir will look like a bum bag instead? If I wear it crossbody?


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> So maybe my small cuir will look like a bum bag instead? If I wear it crossbody?



Nah, Small Cuir is too chic to look like a bum bag haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Nah, Small Cuir is too chic to look like a bum bag haha


Hahaha! You know you are the best?!


----------



## Ludmilla

Bilberry waiting for the train yesterday.


And Cuir at the office today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> And Cuir at the office today.
> View attachment 4483702



So smooshy and beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Bilberry... Cuir


always love seeing this gorgeous Camel shade and of cos, my favourite LP, Bilberry!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Off to Yoga with MLH Miaou.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Off to Yoga with MLH Miaou.


The cutest LP!! Your sneakers are cool too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The cutest LP!! Your sneakers are cool too!


Thank you dear! One of my favourite seasonal LPs for sure.


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> So smooshy and beautiful!





frenziedhandbag said:


> always love seeing this gorgeous Camel shade and of cos, my favourite LP, Bilberry!


Thank you so much! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Off to Yoga with MLH Miaou.


One of my favorite LC bags. Still kicking myself that I did not get it...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Still kicking myself that I did not get it...


I'm quite sure it will be relaunched. Just a matter of when. The Miaou came in scarves, Mademoiselle pins and keychains this season. I don't think it is going to be discontinued anytime soon. For me, the one that got away is the orange Miaou keychain. It sold out before I can get my hands on it


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm quite sure it will be relaunched. Just a matter of when. The Miaou came in scarves, Mademoiselle pins and keychains this season. I don't think it is going to be discontinued anytime soon. For me, the one that got away is the orange Miaou keychain. It sold out before I can get my hands on it


That would be cool. I think when it is around next time I will just get it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I think when it is around next time I will just get it.


Yes please, so that we can be bag siblings!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I went to Iceland recently and there were sheep everywhere, so a sheep charm seemed like the perfect souvenir! 

It looks so big on my mini cuir!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I went to Iceland recently and there were sheep everywhere, so a sheep charm seemed like the perfect souvenir!
> 
> It looks so big on my mini cuir!!



So cute!!!


----------



## Obsessed68

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I went to Iceland recently and there were sheep everywhere, so a sheep charm seemed like the perfect souvenir!
> It looks so big on my mini cuir!!



Awww  Looks like Shaun the Sheep, adorable


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes please, so that we can be bag siblings!


This would be cool.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I went to Iceland


So cute! I'm sure you had a fabulous vacay in Iceland!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Off to Yoga with MLH Miaou.


So cute!! Love the color too!


----------



## MeepMeep67

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I went to Iceland recently and there were sheep everywhere, so a sheep charm seemed like the perfect souvenir!
> 
> It looks so big on my mini cuir!!


 Super cute!  what a great trip.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> So cute!! Love the color too!


It really is adorable. I've found as much as I adore Bilberry, I use navy LPs the most.


----------



## littleblackbag

Took my 5 year old LP Cuir on holiday recently. Forgot how lovely this bag was to carry. Haven’t used it for a long time, now I’m thinking of one in navy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> 5 year old LP Cuir!


5 years?
It looks as good as new!


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> 5 years?
> It looks as good as new!


You can definitely see signs of wear up close. It has a lovely lived in look now, if you know what I mean! But still looks good for 5 years.


----------



## littleblackbag

I wasn't using it today, but here's a pic from last Monday when I was setting off on holiday. I am super super casual.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> if you know what I mean! But still looks good for 5 years.


I love the beauty of a lived in bag. It must be super smooshy. I wonder how the new cuirs will wear, considering they seem much thicker. Love your casual look above!


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the beauty of a lived in bag. It must be super smooshy. I wonder how the new cuirs will wear, considering they seem much thicker. Love your casual look above!


Exactly that, super smooshy! And thanks, I wish I could be elegant like a lot of the ladies on here, but thats just not me!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Exactly!


You exude your own style, which is great!


----------



## cheidel

Traveling today with my new LC Expandable!   Had her monogrammed in gray to match my Navy 2724.  First pic at New Orleans airport, second pic at Dallas airport.  Great carry on.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Great carry on


Lovely! You will love the expandable. It is such a nice travel buddy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Little Miss Dahlia is out.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Little Miss Dahlia is out.


Such a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Such a gorgeous color!!!


Thank you! I love it too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Year of the Pig Cuir


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Year of the Pig Cuir


 great to see you again!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> great to see you again!



Thanks!! *oink, oink!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Happy Birthday to you, @Cosmopolitan !! Hope you had a great day. I wore Longchamp on my birthday  And tomorrow it's shopping time!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Happy Birthday to you, @Cosmopolitan !! Hope you had a great day. I wore Longchamp on my birthday  And tomorrow it's shopping time!!



And happy birthday to you too, birthday twin!!!  I had a very nice birthday dinner with DH (with plenty of chilled white wine to beat this heatwave ) and carried one of my Heritage crossbodies with my new silver cardholder inside. I hope you have a blast at the boutique tomorrow!  Can’t wait to hear your report.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Happy Birthday!!





Cosmopolitan said:


> And happy birthday


Happy Birthday ladies! Glad to hear you've had a lovely birthday celebration with DH @Cosmopolitan  
Can't wait to see what you get @bellebellebelle19  Have fun!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Happy Birthday @Cosmopolitan and @bellebellebelle19 ! How wonderful that you both have the same birthday!  Great bags too!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

frenziedhandbag said:


> Little Miss Dahlia is out.


That colour is so amazing


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Prepare yourself for a lot of words and pictures! 

I went shopping with my family during my birthday weekend! We had a heat wave so rather than shopping around NYC, we went to Woodbury Commons outlet a little up north early in the morning. I stopped by the Longchamp outlet - didn't buy anything, but I did see the "big sister" to my mini Shayne Oliver! I was tempted to buy, but I'd already shopped enough  The stock was similar to how it was last time I went in May; they still had a lot of the same bags. I also saw a really cool personalized LP! They had chosen brown to look like the nylon LPs, but it was actually 100% LP cuir!

Then we drove back down to Manhattan and picked up my Nendo bag! I was a terrible temptation to my mom. She wanted an LPC pouch/wristlet like mine, so she picked up one in the navy/red combo. Then she was trying on the Nendo bags, and she totally fell in love with how fun the designs are too, even though she didn't like it when I showed her pics!! The small cube was especially adorable to her. They didn't have much of the collection left - no pinks, no burgundy, no grays. Thank you all for encouraging me to call ahead of time!! Apparently, the small cube in the teal color that they had in store was the very last one in the country. My mom bought it  The small is really like a handbag, the medium like a tote, and the large like a luggage. The large is just absolutely huge in person!! My dad teased us that our new bags look like coolers (dads never understand, haha!) but I still adore it and think it's so fun/unique. The removable shaper is even in the same color as the bag, and there are snaps to hold it in place. So thoughtfully designed!

I got the medium in yellow!! My SA had it beautifully packaged with a lovely handwritten birthday card. The ribbon even had Longchamp Fifth Ave written on it. They were so nice in store - so patient while my mom deliberated, and they showed us how all the Nendo bags worked. I was checking out the Le Pliage book, and spotted this fishbowl one which I love!! Too bad I wasn't into bags when it came out!

Some intel (maybe new info?): the Voyageuse will be in store August. The SA told me that they were all very excited for this bag to come out. They still didn't have the complete fall collection out - I was hoping to see the super big Amazone as well! The Amazone doesn't feel very "me," but I wanted to see if the fun XL size might. They also said that this LP club color was a Fifth Ave exclusive. I'll post it to the club thread too. I tried on a bunch of bags while waiting for my mom to shop - we both loved the new mini cuir and Voyageuse, but we think we'll wait for more color options to come out that we love. I ended up really liking the larger Mademoiselle 

All in all, a very fun birthday weekend with my family


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> All in all, a very fun birthday weekend with my family



Woohoo, looks like you had a great time! Congrats to you and your mom on your Nendo bags. The yellow is a fun choice and I hope you enjoy it!!! The Mademoiselle looks good on you too. Yup I'm now hearing August on the Voyageuse bags; they removed them all from Longchamp.com on Friday. Thank you for posting all the pics; always fun to share in a big shopping trip.


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Prepare yourself for a lot of words and pictures!
> 
> I went shopping with my family during my birthday weekend! We had a heat wave so rather than shopping around NYC, we went to Woodbury Commons outlet a little up north early in the morning. I stopped by the Longchamp outlet - didn't buy anything, but I did see the "big sister" to my mini Shayne Oliver! I was tempted to buy, but I'd already shopped enough  The stock was similar to how it was last time I went in May; they still had a lot of the same bags. I also saw a really cool personalized LP! They had chosen brown to look like the nylon LPs, but it was actually 100% LP cuir!
> 
> Then we drove back down to Manhattan and picked up my Nendo bag! I was a terrible temptation to my mom. She wanted an LPC pouch/wristlet like mine, so she picked up one in the navy/red combo. Then she was trying on the Nendo bags, and she totally fell in love with how fun the designs are too, even though she didn't like it when I showed her pics!! The small cube was especially adorable to her. They didn't have much of the collection left - no pinks, no burgundy, no grays. Thank you all for encouraging me to call ahead of time!! Apparently, the small cube in the teal color that they had in store was the very last one in the country. My mom bought it  The small is really like a handbag, the medium like a tote, and the large like a luggage. The large is just absolutely huge in person!! My dad teased us that our new bags look like coolers (dads never understand, haha!) but I still adore it and think it's so fun/unique. The removable shaper is even in the same color as the bag, and there are snaps to hold it in place. So thoughtfully designed!
> 
> I got the medium in yellow!! My SA had it beautifully packaged with a lovely handwritten birthday card. The ribbon even had Longchamp Fifth Ave written on it. They were so nice in store - so patient while my mom deliberated, and they showed us how all the Nendo bags worked. I was checking out the Le Pliage book, and spotted this fishbowl one which I love!! Too bad I wasn't into bags when it came out!
> 
> Some intel (maybe new info?): the Voyageuse will be in store August. The SA told me that they were all very excited for this bag to come out. They still didn't have the complete fall collection out - I was hoping to see the super big Amazone as well! The Amazone doesn't feel very "me," but I wanted to see if the fun XL size might. They also said that this LP club color was a Fifth Ave exclusive. I'll post it to the club thread too. I tried on a bunch of bags while waiting for my mom to shop - we both loved the new mini cuir and Voyageuse, but we think we'll wait for more color options to come out that we love. I ended up really liking the larger Mademoiselle
> 
> All in all, a very fun birthday weekend with my family



Thanks so much for all the pics and glad you got to try on so many bags and that your mom managed to get the last Small Blue Cube  I think you look great with all the bags in your mod shots


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Woohoo, looks like you had a great time! Congrats to you and your mom on your Nendo bags. The yellow is a fun choice and I hope you enjoy it!!! The Mademoiselle looks good on you too. Yup I'm now hearing August on the Voyageuse bags; they removed them all from Longchamp.com on Friday. Thank you for posting all the pics; always fun to share in a big shopping trip.





SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for all the pics and glad you got to try on so many bags and that your mom managed to get the last Small Blue Cube  I think you look great with all the bags in your mod shots


Thank you, my Longchamp pocket friends, for reading my long post and for the kind words


----------



## cjy

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Prepare yourself for a lot of words and pictures!
> 
> I went shopping with my family during my birthday weekend! We had a heat wave so rather than shopping around NYC, we went to Woodbury Commons outlet a little up north early in the morning. I stopped by the Longchamp outlet - didn't buy anything, but I did see the "big sister" to my mini Shayne Oliver! I was tempted to buy, but I'd already shopped enough  The stock was similar to how it was last time I went in May; they still had a lot of the same bags. I also saw a really cool personalized LP! They had chosen brown to look like the nylon LPs, but it was actually 100% LP cuir!
> 
> Then we drove back down to Manhattan and picked up my Nendo bag! I was a terrible temptation to my mom. She wanted an LPC pouch/wristlet like mine, so she picked up one in the navy/red combo. Then she was trying on the Nendo bags, and she totally fell in love with how fun the designs are too, even though she didn't like it when I showed her pics!! The small cube was especially adorable to her. They didn't have much of the collection left - no pinks, no burgundy, no grays. Thank you all for encouraging me to call ahead of time!! Apparently, the small cube in the teal color that they had in store was the very last one in the country. My mom bought it  The small is really like a handbag, the medium like a tote, and the large like a luggage. The large is just absolutely huge in person!! My dad teased us that our new bags look like coolers (dads never understand, haha!) but I still adore it and think it's so fun/unique. The removable shaper is even in the same color as the bag, and there are snaps to hold it in place. So thoughtfully designed!
> 
> I got the medium in yellow!! My SA had it beautifully packaged with a lovely handwritten birthday card. The ribbon even had Longchamp Fifth Ave written on it. They were so nice in store - so patient while my mom deliberated, and they showed us how all the Nendo bags worked. I was checking out the Le Pliage book, and spotted this fishbowl one which I love!! Too bad I wasn't into bags when it came out!
> 
> Some intel (maybe new info?): the Voyageuse will be in store August. The SA told me that they were all very excited for this bag to come out. They still didn't have the complete fall collection out - I was hoping to see the super big Amazone as well! The Amazone doesn't feel very "me," but I wanted to see if the fun XL size might. They also said that this LP club color was a Fifth Ave exclusive. I'll post it to the club thread too. I tried on a bunch of bags while waiting for my mom to shop - we both loved the new mini cuir and Voyageuse, but we think we'll wait for more color options to come out that we love. I ended up really liking the larger Mademoiselle
> 
> All in all, a very fun birthday weekend with my family


Your dress is gorgeous Love all the bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> That colour is so amazing


Thank you, it is gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Prepare yourself for a lot of words and pictures


So glad you had a wonderful shopping trip with your family. The Mlle looks great on you. Very happy colors for your Nendos!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

cjy said:


> Your dress is gorgeous Love all the bags.





frenziedhandbag said:


> So glad you had a wonderful shopping trip with your family. The Mlle looks great on you. Very happy colors for your Nendos!


Thank you both!!  The dress is by Thought, and I highly recommend!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> And happy birthday to you too, birthday twin!!!  I had a very nice birthday dinner with DH (with plenty of chilled white wine to beat this heatwave ) and carried one of my Heritage crossbodies with my new silver cardholder inside. I hope you have a blast at the boutique tomorrow!  Can’t wait to hear your report.
> 
> View attachment 4494586
> View attachment 4494587


Happy Birthday @Cosmopolitan, hope you had a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying Navy 2724 this week, and here is the matching set!   Love the Expandable Travel Bag, thanks to @frenziedhandbag !!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love the Expandable Travel Bag


Most welcome, my friend! So happy that the expandable is working wonderfully for you!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## frenziedhandbag

Showing this Foulonne some love today. Can you tell I have my water bottle, umbrella and a paperback within?


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Can you tell I have my water bottle, umbrella and a paperback within?



No, haha


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Showing this Foulonne some love today. Can you tell I have my water bottle, umbrella and a paperback within?


Tardis bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Tardis bag!


It really is! With handy compartments for stuff. Love this bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> No, haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still this Fou... a tad hard to change out of it. Such an easy bag to use.


----------



## Luv Classics

Had a layover in Puerto Rico and found this small LP beauty in gray at a duty free shop.  Love it!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Showing this Foulonne some love today. Can you tell I have my water bottle, umbrella and a paperback within?


Lovely!  Yes, it does hold quite a bit, and such a comfortable Crossbody!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely!  Yes, it does hold quite a bit, and such a comfortable Crossbody!!!


You said it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Luv Classics said:


> small LP beauty in gray!


Congrats! This is a hardy bag that will serve you well.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

At the German theme park "Phantasialand" in Germany. Perfect  bag pack for this  day


----------



## Iamminda

I really love my Foulonne tote a lot — hope to find another NWT in a nice color at some point.

OT — where can I post a question about a LC color?  Some sub forums have a “Chat” thread — is there one for LC?  Thanks.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> I really love my Foulonne tote a lot — hope to find another NWT in a nice color at some point.
> 
> OT — where can I post a question about a LC color?  Some sub forums have a “Chat” thread — is there one for LC?  Thanks.


Beautiful tote, IM!  That’s an amazing colour.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Beautiful tote, IM!  That’s an amazing colour.



Thanks so much ML .  I am finding this beautiful color to be quite versatile.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> I really love my Foulonne tote a lot


This is so beautiful! I really hope LC remakes this style, with a longer strap drop.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is so beautiful! I really hope LC remakes this style, with a longer strap drop.


[/QUOTE]

Thank you   I hope they remake it as well.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> I really love my Foulonne tote a lot — hope to find another NWT in a nice color at some point.
> 
> OT — where can I post a question about a LC color?  Some sub forums have a “Chat” thread — is there one for LC?  Thanks.


Lovely Foulonne Tote!  That beautiful red just “pops!”


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Lovely Foulonne Tote!  That beautiful red just “pops!”



Thank you cheidel


----------



## karman

Hi everyone!

My first post in the Longchamp forum. I only have three pieces (the Le Pliage in large and old medium, as well as a pouch in the bird print).

I got this 7ish years ago in Bermuda while on my honeymoon. The Mary Katrantzou print caught my eye while walking by one of the shops in the resort and I knew I had to have it. I’ve used it mostly as a carry on bag, and it’s also been a snorkel gear carrier on a speedboat and beach bag on a few catamaran trips. I have no idea how the bottom stayed clean all these years, having been in on boats and plane floors!

This week it’s accompanying me to First Aid training. I am a small bag girl but love being able to put my lunch in my purse! Using this makes me want more Le Pliage totes!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

karman said:


> using this makes me want more Le Pliage totes!


Hi and welcome! This bag is a gem. I love the cheerful print. Besides LePliage, the leather lines are worth checking out as well. They are well made and just as durable. 
Thank you for sharing your story with us and do pop in more often!


----------



## karman

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi and welcome! This bag is a gem. I love the cheerful print. Besides LePliage, the leather lines are worth checking out as well. They are well made and just as durable.
> Thank you for sharing your story with us and do pop in more often!


Thank you! I love fun prints. I do wish I kept in the Longchamp loop to buy some of the fun prints they’ve released in the past! 
The leather on the Le Pliage looks divine, I’ll have to check them out!


----------



## Iamminda

karman said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My first post in the Longchamp forum. I only have three pieces (the Le Pliage in large and old medium, as well as a pouch in the bird print).
> 
> I got this 7ish years ago in Bermuda while on my honeymoon. The Mary Katrantzou print caught my eye while walking by one of the shops in the resort and I knew I had to have it. I’ve used it mostly as a carry on bag, and it’s also been a snorkel gear carrier on a speedboat and beach bag on a few catamaran trips. I have no idea how the bottom stayed clean all these years, having been in on boats and plane floors!
> 
> This week it’s accompanying me to First Aid training. I am a small bag girl but love being able to put my lunch in my purse! Using this makes me want more Le Pliage totes!



Wow, this bag is so beautiful!!   (I am new-ish to LC and have never seen this print before, would love to hunt down this one if I can somehow find a NWT, lol).


----------



## Luv Classics

karman said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My first post in the Longchamp forum. I only have three pieces (the Le Pliage in large and old medium, as well as a pouch in the bird print).
> 
> I got this 7ish years ago in Bermuda while on my honeymoon. The Mary Katrantzou print caught my eye while walking by one of the shops in the resort and I knew I had to have it. I’ve used it mostly as a carry on bag, and it’s also been a snorkel gear carrier on a speedboat and beach bag on a few catamaran trips. I have no idea how the bottom stayed clean all these years, having been in on boats and plane floors!
> 
> This week it’s accompanying me to First Aid training. I am a small bag girl but love being able to put my lunch in my purse! Using this makes me want more Le Pliage totes!




Hey you!  Great to see a familiar OG.  I am just recently discovering LP, I used one on beach and boat trips on my vacation last week.  It is so convenient and comfortable to carry.  This print is beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

karman said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My first post in the Longchamp forum. I only have three pieces (the Le Pliage in large and old medium, as well as a pouch in the bird print).
> 
> I got this 7ish years ago in Bermuda while on my honeymoon. The Mary Katrantzou print caught my eye while walking by one of the shops in the resort and I knew I had to have it. I’ve used it mostly as a carry on bag, and it’s also been a snorkel gear carrier on a speedboat and beach bag on a few catamaran trips. I have no idea how the bottom stayed clean all these years, having been in on boats and plane floors!
> 
> This week it’s accompanying me to First Aid training. I am a small bag girl but love being able to put my lunch in my purse! Using this makes me want more Le Pliage totes!


Beautiful bag!  I searched for the large Tote for a couple years, never found it (saw a lady carrying one once).  Enjoy this beauty!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

karman said:


> I’ll have to check them out!


There are some changes to the cuir this season. Hope you find something you like!


----------



## LV_BB

First Longchamp, the purple is amazing. I only wish the button was magnetic instead


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LV_BB said:


> I only wish the button was magnetic instead


I used to have this in the regular Le Pliage, in Bilberry as well. As you use it more, you might stop buttoning it altogether for quicker access.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Collected my small Neo from repair yesterday. The snap button cracked. LC repaired it for free. I also sent in my LLH Planetes for the same issue and my 2724 to sew the corners as I can see a hole starting to form. Repair took about three weeks, which I thought relatively fast.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Collected my small Neo from repair yesterday. The snap button cracked. LC repaired it for free. I also sent in my LLH Planetes for the same issue and my 2724 to sew the corners as I can see a hole starting to form. Repair took about three weeks, which I thought relatively fast.


Great! That was fast timing for repairs.  How did the 2724 come out?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> That was fast timing for repairs.  How did the 2724 come out?


Indeed, I was surprised as I was quoted
4 to 6 weeks. The 2724 did bevome slightly smaller but that was expected since they took in the sides. I'm just happy with zero holes.


----------



## LV_BB

frenziedhandbag said:


> I used to have this in the regular Le Pliage, in Bilberry as well. As you use it more, you might stop buttoning it altogether for quicker access.



Haha that’s exactly what I’ve started doing, especially if I’m in a hurry


----------



## missconvy

Out for a hike


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missconvy said:


> Out for a hike


I'm reminded of how I used to use this bag for hiking trips as well. Wonderful shot!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

3D pouch crossbody in Sapphire, worn with Game On strap as a shoulder bag.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> 3D pouch crossbody in Sapphire, worn with Game On strap as a shoulder bag.


Beautiful!!!  The strap looks great with it!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!!!  The strap looks great with it!!!


Thank you! It's very comfortable on the shoulder too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

3D small tote in Indigo. Love this jewel tone!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> 3D small tote in Indigo. Love this jewel tone!


Love that color, very beautiful bag!  Does it slouch or does it have structure?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love that color, very beautiful bag!  Does it slouch or does it have structure?


Thank you! I fell in love with the color as well. Here is another beautiful shot of it with sunlight. It is soft but not puddly soft as the cuir. Slightly structured but still comfortably soft. Just the way I love it.


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! I fell in love with the color as well. Here is another beautiful shot of it with sunlight. It is soft but not puddly soft as the cuir. Slightly structured but still comfortably soft. Just the way I love it.



This bag is gorgeous and the color makes it even better  Great choice !!!
I wonder if this color is gonna come back one day.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> I wonder if this color is gonna come back one day.


Thank you! I surely hope it returns so that you have a chance to get it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> 3D pouch crossbody in Sapphire, worn with Game On strap as a shoulder bag.



Hello bag and identical strap twin!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Hello bag and identical strap twin!


Hello twinsies!


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hello twinsies!



I must say we're triplets bc i have also the same bag and strap  It will be fun to hang out together haha


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! I fell in love with the color as well. Here is another beautiful shot of it with sunlight. It is soft but not puddly soft as the cuir. Slightly structured but still comfortably soft. Just the way I love it.


Oh it’s even prettier in the sunlight!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying my fav Foulonne Crossbody in Cognac today.  Sitting out on the patio at my hotel in Tulsa, OK and later in my room (not a pleasure trip, working here).   Awfully hot here!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> I must say we're triplets bc i have also the same bag and strap


Yay to being triplets! Say, did you ask me whether this bag will function well with the short M&Ms or snowflake cuir strap? It suddenly struck my mind that a fellow member asked... I had so much going on the past few months that it slipped my mind.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Oh it’s even prettier in the sunlight!!!


Yes, it surely is!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying my fav Foulonne Crossbody in Cognac


Beautiful bag but not so lovely weather over there. Hope you can get to go home very soon!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Carrying my fav Foulonne Crossbody in Cognac today. Awfully hot here!!



Yikes that is hot. We’ve been sweltering in D.C. too. Global warming is real. Foulonne is looking good and perfect for extreme temps; very sweat resistant!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Carrying my fav Foulonne Crossbody in Cognac today.  Sitting out on the patio at my hotel in Tulsa, OK and later in my room (not a pleasure trip, working here).   Awfully hot here!!



Glad you and your beautiful bag are holding up well in OK.  Boy, that is crazy hot — I can barely survive temps in the high 90s, lol.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful bag but not so lovely weather over there. Hope you can get to go home very soon!


Finally going home next Friday!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yikes that is hot. We’ve been sweltering in D.C. too. Global warming is real. Foulonne is looking good and perfect for extreme temps; very sweat resistant!


Thanks!  Yes, I agree Global warming is real, and tomorrow it’s expected to feel like 115 degrees!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Finally going home next Friday!!!!


Hooray!


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Heritage Crossbody XS


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Heritage Crossbody XS


The little but not so little gem of a bag!


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay to being triplets! Say, did you ask me whether this bag will function well with the short M&Ms or snowflake cuir strap? It suddenly struck my mind that a fellow member asked... I had so much going on the past few months that it slipped my mind.



Yes, you have a good memory! I was intrigued how this bag could look and feel with the M&Ms strap since the strap is quite wide and the bag pretty small.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> Yes, you have a good memory!.


Nowhere. I'm so sorry I didn't revert in time. I'll try it on for you later today and share my thoughts.


----------



## marysweetie7

missconvy said:


> Out for a hike


I bought the backpack in May and I have been using it all summer! It is a great everyday bag and a great travel bag too! I got mine in navy to match the large tote I have.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> I was intrigued how this bag could look and feel.


I like how it feels on the shoulder! The strap drop is longer than the Game On strap, thus offering a lower hang of the pouch bag, which is what I prefer. The wider cuir strap also offers more comfort. Thank you for suggesting this combi, I'm pretty sure I will be wearing it this way often!


----------



## Ludmilla

My favorite traveling buddies.


Happy Friday!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> My favorite traveling buddies


Safe and happy travels!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Safe and happy travels!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

LC Expandable traveling home to New Orleans from Tulsa, Oklahoma today!!!


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> My favorite traveling buddies.
> View attachment 4517092
> 
> Happy Friday! [/QUOTE
> Perfect traveling buddies!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

@cheidel 
Thank you! Yours are great, too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> LC Expandable


Very nice travel companions!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

This small Amazone is a delight to use. I'm nursing a sprained shoulder but this bag did not hurt my sore spots (even after carrying it for the whole day). It remained light and I had an umbrella within, plus my usual essentials. So happy this bag joined my collection!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> This small Amazone is a delight to use. I'm nursing a sprained shoulder but this bag did not hurt my sore spots (even after carrying it for the whole day). It remained light and I had an umbrella within, plus my usual essentials. So happy this bag joined my collection!



Absolutely beautiful Amazone! Congrats on your new bag.  So glad it’s working for you. Did you re-home your medium Amazone? I love my small black one and I’m considering adding another in the future.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Did you re-home your medium Amazone?


Thank you Cosmo! 
Yes, I rehomed the medium Sand Amazone as it just felt too wide on me. No issues with it but I just thought the larger size looked more formal. This smaller size fitted my casual outfits more. I wore it double chained on the shoulder ytd and hardly felt its existence. Since the small works for you, I am all for adding another one to your collection.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Black 2724 back from repair by LC (corners sewn and tucked in, cracked snap button replaced) and on duty today as my yoga bag. LP Graphite large cosmetic case to organise SLGs.
*repairs were complimentary.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I rehomed the medium Sand Amazone as it just felt too wide on me.



I’m actually open to either size I think. For me a downside of the medium though is that it’s a bit awkward when worn crossbody, and I do like the crossbody option since I rarely shoulder-carry my bags. Anyway congrats again on your black beauty.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> a downside of the medium though is that it’s a bit awkward when worn crossbody


I fully agree with this aspect. The medium is only comfortable wearing crossbody when I pair it with a shorter wide strap.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LC does beautiful greys. 
~small cuir in Pebble
~shop-it pouch
~graphite large cosmetic case


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like how it feels on the shoulder! The strap drop is longer than the Game On strap, thus offering a lower hang of the pouch bag, which is what I prefer. The wider cuir strap also offers more comfort. Thank you for suggesting this combi, I'm pretty sure I will be wearing it this way often!


Looks good, thank u for sharing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> thank u for sharing!


You are always welcome!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> This small Amazone is a delight to use. I'm nursing a sprained shoulder but this bag did not hurt my sore spots (even after carrying it for the whole day). It remained light and I had an umbrella within, plus my usual essentials. So happy this bag joined my collection!



Congrats and she looks awesome!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’m actually open to either size I think. For me a downside of the medium though is that it’s a bit awkward when worn crossbody, and I do like the crossbody option since I rarely shoulder-carry my bags. Anyway congrats again on your black beauty.



For me, since I'm shorter than you, I find using the Small Amazone a little awkward as a crossbody due to the long length of the strap - so my Small is always worn on the shoulder. For the Medium though, due to the wider body, the strap is perfect for crossbody wear and the width is ok for me


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> This small Amazone is a delight to use. I'm nursing a sprained shoulder but this bag did not hurt my sore spots (even after carrying it for the whole day). It remained light and I had an umbrella within, plus my usual essentials. So happy this bag joined my collection!


Such a beauty!  Hope your shoulder is doing better!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying 2724 on this rainy day.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Such a beauty!  Hope your shoulder is doing better!


Thank you dear! It is slowly improving. It surely had taught me patience in the process. I'll slowly get to full recovery.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying 2724 on this rainy day.


So beautiful. The monogram makes it uniquely yours!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> So beautiful. The monogram makes it uniquely yours!


Thanks


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> My favorite traveling buddies.
> View attachment 4517092
> 
> Happy Friday!


Is that the Speedy 40 B ?


----------



## Ludmilla

cheidel said:


> Is that the Speedy 40 B ?


No it is the Speedy B 35. I thought about getting the 40, but it seemed a bit too big.


----------



## Plussizegirl

Today it is raining heavily so my " old workhorse" Penelope in navyblue is on duty!


----------



## Purseloco

Red medium Le Pliage short handle.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Checking out of the hotel in Stockholm, headed for the airport, home to California


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Checking out


Love that LC bag! Safe travels home.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Today's very earthy color combi with small khaki cuir.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love that LC bag! Safe travels home.


Thank you!  The LC is so sturdy, enjoying it for traveling. It has great pockets inside too



frenziedhandbag said:


> Today's very earthy color combi with small khaki cuir.


.  Loving the earth tones!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MeepMeep67 said:


> Checking out of the hotel in Stockholm, headed for the airport, home to California
> 
> View attachment 4524396


Ah, a beautiful Roseau!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Today's very earthy color combi with small khaki cuir.



Loving the Cuir and the pearl bracelet!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Mini Webbing Cuir for the weekend


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Mini Webbing Cuir for the weekend


Those are so cute! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> Those are so cute! Enjoy your weekend!



Thanks so much and you too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Loving the earth tones!


Didn't know there are pockets inside the Roseau. I never did actually check out this bag. Thank you! I'm kinda stepping out of my comfort zone with earth tones. Always thought they wash me out. Looks like skirts are fine vs pants. I love how comfy this outfit is. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Loving the Cuir and the pearl bracelet!


Thank you! Both my loves today!



SmokieDragon said:


> Mini Webbing Cuir for the weekend


Darling of a bag! Love it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Darling of a bag! Love it!
> 
> Didn't know there are pockets inside the Roseau. I never did actually check out this bag.



Thanks so much!

Yes, some Roseaus have pockets such as the Heritage and this 1948 - 2 large slip pockets and 1 large zip pocket. My Heritage also has a separate phone pocket 

The Roseau Croco that I have has just a stiff large zip pocket at the back and no other pockets cos it's a leather interior. I suspect the earlier Roseau Croco had large slip pockets and a zip pocket too as those were lined with fabric then


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Roseau Croco that I have has just a stiff large zip pocket at the back



That was what I envisioned of the Roseau Croco too. One large zip pocket. I like the idea of more pockets though. Definitely makes for better organisation.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Of course there have been many many different versions of the Roseau and Roseau Croco over the past 27 yrs that the style has been made, with lots of different linings and pocket options. I have two of the 2016 Roseau Crocos with the black denim lining and several interior pockets. One of the best IMO.


----------



## msd_bags

This was last week.  My mini Cuir on an overnight cruise along Halong Bay in Vietnam.  She was very handy!


----------



## MeepMeep67

SmokieDragon said:


> Ah, a beautiful Roseau!


 Thank you!



msd_bags said:


> This was last week.  My mini Cuir on an overnight cruise along Halong Bay in Vietnam.  She was very handy!
> View attachment 4525028


 Beautiful area, cute outfit and bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

The Cuir today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> One of the best IMO.


I adore that denim lining. So different and interesting. Really one of the best!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> My mini Cuir


One of my fav bags. Happy holidays!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> The Cuir today.


Love seeing your cuir always. That matching Etoiles strap looks great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

In need of a cheerful color so Dahlia it is.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love seeing your cuir always. That matching Etoiles strap looks great!


Thank you.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> In need of a cheerful color so Dahlia it is.


Such a happy colour! Should have bought it when I had the chance.


----------



## sittysue

Ludmilla said:


> Such a happy colour! Should have bought it when I had the chance.


glad I got it with the pouchette and coin purse Wish they made new colors in the classic version this season


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Should have bought it when I had the chance.


I'm sure it will come back in the Club line. It was pouring last night when I used it. Love how hardy the LP line is.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Small Honey Mlle's debut. Used another Mlle strap in Honey, which is wider and very much shorter than the original strap that came with it.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm sure it will come back in the Club line. It was pouring last night when I used it. Love how hardy the LP line is.


Not a huge fan of the Club line. I like the classic nylons more. Ah well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sharing a mod shot of how the small Mademoiselle looks on me. I'm 5"10.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sharing a mod shot of how the small Mademoiselle looks on me.



Your Mademoiselle is looking great!  And don’t you love how wide and roomy it is inside? Soon I’ll be trying out an add-on strap too, but I’ve been happy with the included long strap for crossbody wear and the short handle for shoulder or hand carry.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> And don’t you love how wide and roomy it is inside? Soon I’ll be trying out an add-on strap too.


Thank you Cosmo! 
After carrying it for the whole day today, I absolutely love it! Like what you said, it is so wide and roomy. I've had all my essentials within and it is only half filled. Very light too. I really like the back pocket, which I slot my phone and train pass into (for quick access). I leave it unzipped. So useful and yet secure.

I hope the new strap works well for you. I did try out the original strap at home but it seemed too long for shoulder wear. Crossbody is fine though. The wider Mlle strap is perfect for me in terms of strap length (much shorter).


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Small Honey Mlle's debut. Used another Mlle strap in Honey, which is wider and very much shorter than the original strap that came with it.



Beautiful and great pairing with the Honey strap! You look fabulous!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Today's very earthy color combi with small khaki cuir.


Lovely Cuir!!!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Mini Webbing Cuir for the weekend


Lovely Cuir!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Of course there have been many many different versions of the Roseau and Roseau Croco over the past 27 yrs that the style has been made, with lots of different linings and pocket options. I have two of the 2016 Roseau Crocos with the black denim lining and several interior pockets. One of the best IMO.
> 
> View attachment 4525021
> View attachment 4525022


Gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

msd_bags said:


> This was last week.  My mini Cuir on an overnight cruise along Halong Bay in Vietnam.  She was very handy!
> View attachment 4525028


Nice mini Cuir!


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> The Cuir today.
> View attachment 4525183


Lovely in Natural!  Hate I missed out on that lovely strap for my Natural Cuir.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> In need of a cheerful color so Dahlia it is.


Cheerful and pretty in Dahlia!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Small Honey Mlle's debut. Used another Mlle strap in Honey, which is wider and very much shorter than the original strap that came with it.


Gorgeous, love that strap!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sharing a mod shot of how the small Mademoiselle looks on me. I'm 5"10.


Looks great on you, and the honey color is beautiful!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

cheidel said:


> Lovely in Natural!  Hate I missed out on that lovely strap for my Natural Cuir.


Thank you!
What a bummer regarding the strap - I am very happy with mine.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful and great pairing


Thank you for being so sweet! 



cheidel said:


> Lovely Cuir!!!


Thank you C! The Cuir is definitely one of my favourites. Such an easy bag to use.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Looks great on you, and the honey color is beautiful!!!


Thank you! I'm using it again today and loving it lots! Great bag and color. Lends a pop of color to my black dress.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Cheerful and pretty in Dahlia!!!


I've downsized quite a bit and I have lots of space left in this mini SH. I'm thinking of getting one more from the Club line.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, love that strap!!!


It's very comfy too!


----------



## sittysue

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've downsized quite a bit and I have lots of space left in this mini SH. I'm thinking of getting one more from the Club line.


I have mostly large with long handles but have three minis ( flower, lavender and the club in antique pink) They are great for going out to dinner when you don't carry a lot BUT the have plenty of room


----------



## SmokieDragon

Foulonne Tote


----------



## SmokieDragon

Clo’e Floirat SSH


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Clo’e Floirat SSH


So cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Black 2724 back from repair by LC (corners sewn and tucked in, cracked snap button replaced) and on duty today as my yoga bag. LP Graphite large cosmetic case to organise SLGs.
> *repairs were complimentary.


So glad you got her back good as new.  Love the cute charm.


----------



## cheidel

Foulonne Crossbody!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> So cute!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> So glad you got her back good as new.  Love the cute charm.


Thank you!I'm impressed with LC's service. They did a wonderful job and very fast too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Foulonne Crossbody!


One of my favorite bags! Yours is looking great!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> One of my favorite bags! Yours is looking great!


Thanks!  My fav Crossbody!


----------



## Ludmilla

The LP Club that I bought yesterday.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4535503
> 
> The LP Club that I bought yesterday.



Congrats!!


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you! I am not a huge fan of the club line, but I really like that colour combination.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! I am not a huge fan of the club line, but I really like that colour combination.



It’s really pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Cool Breeze said:


> It’s really pretty!


Thank you! I am quite in love with it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I really like that colour combination.


This is one of my absolute favourites too. I'm glad you bought one. I can ogle it frequently then.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is one of my absolute favourites too. I'm glad you bought one. I can ogle it frequently then.


Haha. Yes! I am already thinking about getting the smaller version, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is one of my absolute favourites too. I'm glad you bought one. I can ogle it frequently then.


Here you go - at the office today.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sharing a mod shot of how the small Mademoiselle looks on me. I'm 5"10.



I am absolutely late in commenting but this small Mademoiselle is beautiful! I love the details on the strap!


----------



## Phiomega

Have not been in the forum for a long time but decided to post because my Camel cuir is out with my M&M strap.... used my new Samorga organizer and I like how it helps the bag stands in shape!


----------



## greencurrytofu

Love the Camel cur! It looks great with your strap!



Phiomega said:


> Have not been in the forum for a long time but decided to post because my Camel cuir is out with my M&M strap.... used my new Samorga organizer and I like how it helps the bag stands in shape!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Ludmilla said:


> Here you go - at the office today.
> View attachment 4536206


 it, great color and the kitties



Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4536838
> 
> Have not been in the forum for a long time but decided to post because my Camel cuir is out with my M&M strap.... used my new Samorga organizer and I like how it helps the bag stands in shape!


 beautiful and that strap I love


----------



## Ludmilla

MeepMeep67 said:


> it, great color and the kitties
> 
> beautiful and that strap I love


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4536838
> 
> Have not been in the forum for a long time but decided to post because my Camel cuir is out with my M&M strap.... used my new Samorga organizer and I like how it helps the bag stands in shape!


Beautiful Cuir, and I love the strap!!!    Hate I missed out on that same strap.


----------



## Ludmilla

One of my khaki girls.


----------



## chocolateturtle

Loving my new navy fluer


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> thinking about getting the smaller version, too.


Yay! I'm really happy that the Club is working out for you after all. 
the smaller version in another color?



Ludmilla said:


> Here you go


Awww, that's so sweet of you! Thank you. Bilberry is really beautiful.



Phiomega said:


> I am absolutely late in commenting!


Never too late Phio. I'm loving both the Honey Mlle and strap too. Very glad I purchased the strap. The accompanying strap is just too long for me as a shoulder bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> my Camel cuir is out with my M&M strap


Always love seeing your camel cuir. I just love how warm it looks. 



Ludmilla said:


> One of my khaki girls.


I've rehomed my khaki LLH LP but I still love the color so much. 



chocolateturtle said:


> Loving my new navy fluer


It's beautiful. Love it too!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay! I'm really happy that the Club is working out for you after all.
> the smaller version in another color?
> 
> 
> Awww, that's so sweet of you! Thank you. Bilberry is really beautiful.
> 
> 
> Never too late Phio. I'm loving both the Honey Mlle and strap too. Very glad I purchased the strap. The accompanying strap is just too long for me as a shoulder bag.


Thank you! I got a smaller Club in Bilberry. If I love a colour, I always get it in the large and smaller size.  The boutique only had a few left - the colour is going away. At least this is what the SA said. 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Always love seeing your camel cuir. I just love how warm it looks.
> 
> 
> I've rehomed my khaki LLH LP but I still love the color so much.
> 
> 
> It's beautiful. Love it too!


Thank you! I really love khaki. It is a great neutral.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> the colour is going away.


It is. My SA told me the same as well. 
I rehomed my LLH LP in Bilberry as this size had gotten too big for me. I was initially contemplating getting it in the MLH or the mini SH... but the black Club showed up and I figured I will get more use out of black than Bilberry. The only Bilberry I still own is the large discontinued LP cosmetic case.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is. My SA told me the same as well.
> I rehomed my LLH LP in Bilberry as this size had gotten too big for me. I was initially contemplating getting it in the MLH or the mini SH... but the black Club showed up and I figured I will get more use out of black than Bilberry. The only Bilberry I still own is the large discontinued LP cosmetic case.


I have 5 Bilberry bags now. Hopefully, they last for a very long time. 
Somehow, that colour really got me.  Normally, I am way more boring in my colour - choices. I tend to buy brown.
So, I can relate that you chose black over bilberry.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Somehow, that colour really got me.


I was so sure that I will get a Bilberry from the Club line. Truth be told, I'm still thinking about it as the contrast of the pink is just lovely. Who knows, I might surprise myself yet again when I'm at the boutique. My fav color is purple which I guess that's why I'm so drawn to Bilberry. Ah, I used to have a MSH, backpack and travel bag in Bilberry too!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was so sure that I will get a Bilberry from the Club line. Truth be told, I'm still thinking about it as the contrast of the pink is just lovely. Who knows, I might surprise myself yet again when I'm at the boutique. My fav color is purple which I guess that's why I'm so drawn to Bilberry. Ah, I used to have a MSH, backpack and travel bag in Bilberry too!


You had a nice collection of Bilberries! 
I am drawn to the pink and purple contrast, too. It reminds me of my favorite movie - Grand Budapest Hotel.


----------



## sittysue

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was so sure that I will get a Bilberry from the Club line. Truth be told, I'm still thinking about it as the contrast of the pink is just lovely. Who knows, I might surprise myself yet again when I'm at the boutique. My fav color is purple which I guess that's why I'm so drawn to Bilberry. Ah, I used to have a MSH, backpack and travel bag in Bilberry too!


I have the large weekender in billberry and the LLHLP in billberry. Love that color Also love my lavender and my amethyst!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> You had a nice collection of Bilberries!


Thank you. I love the color so much that I ended up getting more than one. You've got me pondering whether I should pick one more Bilberry Club before this color combi disappears for good. 



sittysue said:


> billberry!


Hello fellow purple lover! You have a pretty purple collection. I used to have Amethyst LLH too and contemplated the lavender as well. Wish the interiors weren't white for these two.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. I love the color so much that I ended up getting more than one. You've got me pondering whether I should pick one more Bilberry Club before this color combi disappears for good.
> 
> 
> Hello fellow purple lover! You have a pretty purple collection. I used to have Amethyst LLH too and contemplated the lavender as well. Wish the interiors weren't white for these two.


I am an enabler on this one: get it, you might regret it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I am an enabler on this one: get it, you might regret it.


I love enablers that are concerned about my emotional well being.
With only one bilberry cosmetic case left in my bilberry arsenal, I think there is room for one more....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MSH Big Ben.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> MSH Big Ben.



Looking great!


----------



## Ludmilla

Carrying the Cuir today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4544027
> 
> Carrying the Cuir today.



Looking so smooshy and luxe!


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking so smooshy and luxe!


Thank you so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Carrying the Cuir today.


I never get tired of seeing the cuir. Looking so soft!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> I never get tired of seeing the cuir. Looking so soft!


Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Heritage Crossbody today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Heritage Crossbody today


Hello beauty! It's been some time since we last saw you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Emerald cuir backpack out for the wkn.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Emerald cuir backpack out for the wkn.


Woah! This one is very pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Woah! This one is very pretty!


Thank you! I fell for the color as well. It's capacity is *pretty impressive* for such a seemingly small bag. I have the following within:
- umbrella
- stainless steel tumbler
- wallet
- card pouch
- key pouch
- phone
- tissues
- wet wipes (x2)
- cosmetic case
- cardigan


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! I fell for the color as well. It's capacity is *pretty impressive* for such a seemingly small bag. I have the following within:
> - umbrella
> - stainless steel tumbler
> - wallet
> - card pouch
> - key pouch
> - phone
> - tissues
> - wet wipes (x2)
> - cosmetic case
> - cardigan


This is undoubtedly impressive!
Hope you had great weekend adventures together.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hello beauty! It's been some time since we last saw you.


Yes, it has been a while


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Emerald cuir backpack out for the wkn.



Glad you find this bag spacious like I do, fraternal bag twin  Need to use mine again soon


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Hope you had great weekend adventures together.


Thank you, we surely are enjoying the weekend together! 



SmokieDragon said:


> Need to use mine again soon


Yes, please do. Yours is very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> MSH Big Ben.


Just love this bag!!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Emerald cuir backpack out for the wkn.


Such a beautiful green!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Emerald cuir backpack out for the wkn.


Luscious


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Just love this bag!!!!


Me too. I am getting round to the MSH due to my shoulder injuries. Using it to distribute what I carry. 


cheidel said:


> Such a beautiful green!!!


Thank you. I find it matches everything. Very versatile green. 


MeepMeep67 said:


> Luscious


Thank you! I'm trying out some DIY to see if I can make it into a crossbody bag as well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

2724. It is indeed smaller after LC sewed the corners but it is okay. Perfect as a gym bag.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Thank you! I'm trying out some DIY to see if I can make it into a crossbody bag as well.[/QUOTE]. if it works please post mod shots.  Im stuck on crossbody carry right now.  So comfortable and easy for me to carry this way.


----------



## chocolateturtle

khaki today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> if it works please post mod shots.


Definitely. I tried it with a LC strap once and it works but I need a better way for the original bag straps behind. For now, I'm trying to use the original straps but they are too long so I'm trying to find something prettier to sort of clip straps together and shorten the strap length.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

chocolateturtle said:


> khaki today


One of my fav shades!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Foulonne tote. So glad to get this bag before it disappeared for good.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> 2724. It is indeed smaller after LC sewed the corners but it is okay. Perfect as a gym bag.


Looking good!! My favorite size LC LP!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Foulonne tote. So glad to get this bag before it disappeared for good.


Lovely tote!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Looking good!! My favorite size LC LP!


I used to only use it for travel/yoga as it is rather big but since it is now slightly smaller, it is working very well as a gym bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely tote!!!


Thank you. It is a lovely bag to use. It got rained on a little today but wiped off just fine.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. It is a lovely bag to use. It got rained on a little today but wiped off just fine.


All my Cuirs have been rained on at some point, never a problem (plus I have sprayed them all with AppleGuard).


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Foulonne tote. So glad to get this bag before it disappeared for good.



Same here, identical bag twin!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Went fishing  with hubby this morning. I love this backpack so much


----------



## Tatti_




----------



## MeepMeep67

My Roseau 1948 London and maiden voyage for the LC Fairval
Catching the train to SFO.
First stop London!!


----------



## BagLadyT




----------



## SmokieDragon

MeepMeep67 said:


> My Roseau 1948 London and maiden voyage for the LC Fairval
> Catching the train to SFO.
> First stop London!!
> View attachment 4554824



Have a wonderful journey!


----------



## MeepMeep67

SmokieDragon said:


> Have a wonderful journey!


 Thank you! Loving London. Had wonderful greek food last night


----------



## cheidel

Carrying Foulonne Crossbody in Cognac today to mani/pedi appt.


----------



## Ludmilla

cheidel said:


> Carrying Foulonne Crossbody in Cognac today to mani/pedi appt.


Lovely!


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## tannc

Le Pliage Club Backpack for casual Friday


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Same here, identical bag twin!


I finally changed out of it ytd, to Khaki small cuir.


----------



## missconvy

My Disney backpack as I’ve dubbed it. Took it to Disney on our honeymoon and I’ve since added some flair. It fits so much.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I finally changed out of it ytd, to Khaki small cuir.



Looking great!


----------



## Amazona

Penelope came back from France a few weeks ago and I pretty much haven't put her down since. 


Contents spilled in the WIMB thread!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Amazona said:


> Penelope came back from France a few weeks ago and I pretty much haven't put her down since.
> View attachment 4558141
> 
> Contents spilled in the WIMB thread!



Beautiful! Looks so smooshy and makes me feel like taking my own Penelope out


----------



## Amazona

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful! Looks so smooshy and makes me feel like taking my own Penelope out


Oh, smoosh and soft leather all the way! I'm so happy I finally took the plunge!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Amazona said:


> Penelope came back from France a few weeks ago and I pretty much haven't put her down since.
> View attachment 4558141
> 
> Contents spilled in the WIMB thread!


Lovely tote!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Here's the bag Im carrying!!! from Harrods


----------



## Obsessed68

MeepMeep67 said:


> Here's the bag Im carrying!!! from Harrods
> View attachment 4559173



What's inside??


----------



## purse mommy

missconvy said:


> My Disney backpack as I’ve dubbed it. Took it to Disney on our honeymoon and I’ve since added some flair. It fits so much.


I collect pins too. How secure are they on the longchamp nylon


----------



## MeepMeep67

Obsessed68 said:


> What's inside??


 cute little London souvenir (Made in France) I got the last one in Brown.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> cute little London souvenir


LC souvenirs are the best!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MeepMeep67 said:


> cute little London souvenir (Made in France) I got the last one in Brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559222



Well done!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> LC souvenirs are the best!


 Yes they are!



SmokieDragon said:


> Well done!


 Thank you! I'm loving it


----------



## chocolateturtle

bilberry club


----------



## cheidel

MeepMeep67 said:


> cute little London souvenir (Made in France) I got the last one in Brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559222


Love it!!! Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

chocolateturtle said:


> bilberry club


So cute! Love the L. Charm!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

chocolateturtle said:


> bilberry club


My fav color, with my fav bag charm!


----------



## MeepMeep67

cheidel said:


> Love it!!! Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## Ludmilla

chocolateturtle said:


> bilberry club


Lovely. Especially with that charm!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> My fav color, with my fav bag charm!


+1. I really need to get one of those charms. I‘ve been eyeing them for years.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> +1. I really need to get one of those charms. I‘ve been eyeing them for years.


They have so many color combinations that it is hard to decide on which to get. But that's also the fun of it.


----------



## chocolateturtle

cheidel said:


> So cute! Love the L. Charm!


Thank you, I love the combo of both. Feel it matches perfectly. 


frenziedhandbag said:


> My fav color, with my fav bag charm!


 Thank you, I think it’s my new favorite color as well



Ludmilla said:


> +1. I really need to get one of those charms. I‘ve been eyeing them for years.


I love this purple charm so much, I went ahead and bought the pink version as well! 


frenziedhandbag said:


> They have so many color combinations that it is hard to decide on which to get. But that's also the fun of it.


I got both the purple and pink and definitely Wang more haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

chocolateturtle said:


> I got both the purple and pink and definitely Wang more haha


Both the purple and pink will go well with your bilberry LP.  
I have one purple with silver hardware and another pink with gold hardware (I think). Need to use them more.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Oldie but goodie. Small mocha cuir with Sienna strap. I think mocha goes better with my khaki pants than my khaki cuir.


----------



## missconvy

purse mommy said:


> I collect pins too. How secure are they on the longchamp nylon


 very secure. I purchased locking pin backs from eBay. They only come of with a tiny wrench. I also have the pin backs in the pocket on this bag and I don’t use the pocket.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> They have so many color combinations that it is hard to decide on which to get. But that's also the fun of it.





chocolateturtle said:


> Thank you, I love the combo of both. Feel it matches perfectly.
> Thank you, I think it’s my new favorite color as well
> 
> 
> I love this purple charm so much, I went ahead and bought the pink version as well!
> 
> I got both the purple and pink and definitely Wang more haha


Hehe. I might buy one as a Christmas present for myself. There are so many pretty colours ... I guess I will have troubles deciding.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Small Amazone today. This bag is a delight to use.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Small Amazone today. This bag is a delight to use.



Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Small Amazone today. This bag is a delight to use.



Beautiful Amazone which matches your Les Georgettes perfectly!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large black Cuir today!  She loves her new strap!


----------



## daliringpam

Le Pliage Club in Beige Large w/ Long Handles


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> She loves her new strap!


Looking great!


----------



## BagLadyT

Le Pliage Crossbody Clutch in Pink


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking great!


Thanks!


----------



## ilawise26

frenziedhandbag said:


> Small Amazone today. This bag is a delight to use.


Oh how stunning


----------



## ilawise26

Styling my brand new Longchamp mademoiselle today


----------



## cheidel

ilawise26 said:


> View attachment 4566691
> 
> View attachment 4566701
> 
> 
> 
> Styling my brand new Longchamp mademoiselle today


Very pretty bag!  Looks great on you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ilawise26 said:


> Oh how stunning


Thank you. I think you need an Amazone too. 



ilawise26 said:


> Styling my brand new Longchamp mademoiselle today


The Mademoiselle looks great on you!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Such a pretty bag, I love it !!


----------



## Brendutch

Visiting the Magic Kingdom today with the perfect bag... Le pliage size small.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Brendutch said:


> Le pliage size small.


Practical, fuss free and spacious! Perfect bag for adventures.


----------



## cheidel

I knew I wanted the new large LP Cuir but I was undecided whether Navy or Rust.  After thinking it over about a week, with help from @frenziedhandbag, I chose Rust, and I couldn’t be happier!  It was love at first sight!    The strap is very comfortable on my shoulder if I need hands free.  I even found the pair of multi Steve Madden flats I bought about five years ago that match perfectly!!!! Her first time out after spraying her with AppleGuard!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> I chose Rust, and I couldn’t be happier!



Congrats on your new Cuir! Nice color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> It was love at first sight


My pleasure to assist, anytime! Thank you for the pics, it looks so beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> My pleasure to assist, anytime! Thank you for the pics, it looks so beautiful!


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your new Cuir! Nice color.


Thank you!  The Métis leather feels so nice.


----------



## Ludmilla

cheidel said:


> I knew I wanted the new large LP Cuir but I was undecided whether Navy or Rust.  After thinking it over about a week, with help from @frenziedhandbag, I chose Rust, and I couldn’t be happier!  It was love at first sight!    The strap is very comfortable on my shoulder if I need hands free.  I even found the pair of multi Steve Madden flats I bought about five years ago that match perfectly!!!! Her first time out after spraying her with AppleGuard!


Excellent choice!


----------



## Dmurphy1

cheidel said:


> I knew I wanted the new large LP Cuir but I was undecided whether Navy or Rust.  After thinking it over about a week, with help from @frenziedhandbag, I chose Rust, and I couldn’t be happier!  It was love at first sight!    The strap is very comfortable on my shoulder if I need hands free.  I even found the pair of multi Steve Madden flats I bought about five years ago that match perfectly!!!! Her first time out after spraying her with AppleGuard!


Woww !!!! Gorgeous bag !  Enjoy !


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> I knew I wanted the new large LP Cuir but I was undecided whether Navy or Rust.  After thinking it over about a week, with help from @frenziedhandbag, I chose Rust, and I couldn’t be happier!  It was love at first sight!    The strap is very comfortable on my shoulder if I need hands free.  I even found the pair of multi Steve Madden flats I bought about five years ago that match perfectly!!!! Her first time out after spraying her with AppleGuard!



Looking great and congrats!!


----------



## cfrozal23

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4536838
> 
> Have not been in the forum for a long time but decided to post because my Camel cuir is out with my M&M strap.... used my new Samorga organizer and I like how it helps the bag stands in shape!


What size is this? and which Samorga organizer did you get?


----------



## jules 8

Small Quadri satchel


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> Excellent choice!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Dmurphy1 said:


> Woww !!!! Gorgeous bag !  Enjoy !


Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great and congrats!!


Thanks!


----------



## ilawise26

cheidel said:


> I knew I wanted the new large LP Cuir but I was undecided whether Navy or Rust.  After thinking it over about a week, with help from @frenziedhandbag, I chose Rust, and I couldn’t be happier!  It was love at first sight!    The strap is very comfortable on my shoulder if I need hands free.  I even found the pair of multi Steve Madden flats I bought about five years ago that match perfectly!!!! Her first time out after spraying her with AppleGuard!


Omg what a beauty ! Congratulations and paint the town rust ❤️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bags of last week. 
3D Crossbody in Sapphire and small 3D tote in Indigo.


----------



## cheidel

ilawise26 said:


> Omg what a beauty ! Congratulations and paint the town rust ❤️


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bags of last week.
> 3D Crossbody in Sapphire and small 3D tote in Indigo.


That Indigo is beautiful!!!  Such a nice pop of color!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bags of last week.
> 3D Crossbody in Sapphire and small 3D tote in Indigo.


That blue!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> That Indigo is beautiful!!!  Such a nice pop of color!





Ludmilla said:


> That blue!



Thank you ladies. I really must stop getting blue bags. Too many!


----------



## cfrozal23

I received my preloved LPC Small today... and as much as I love it... the owner did NOT disclose the perfume smell- which I asked prior.... odors are a migraine trigger for me so sadly trying to clean her with Apple care to see if it helps... but it’s a lovely bag and now I see a medium in my future.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cfrozal23 said:


> I received my preloved LPC Small today.


Congrats on your LPC. I'm sorry about the smell. Hope it goes away soon.


----------



## MahoganyQT

This beautiful rainy day companion. Thanks for helping me find this a few years ago @cheidel !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> This beautiful rainy day companion


LM Metal. Still looking so fabulous!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> This beautiful rainy day companion. Thanks for helping me find this a few years ago @cheidel !
> View attachment 4574809


Gorgeous!!!  I thought it looked familiar, and still looking great!!    You should carry this beauty more often.


----------



## cheidel

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!  I thought it looked familiar, and still looking great!!    You should carry this beauty more often.


. @MahoganyQT Your post is making me want to wake up my LM Metal and take her out!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Le Mini Pliage Cuir Croco


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Mini Pliage Cuir Croco


Adorable!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Mini Pliage Cuir Croco


Gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Adorable!!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## missconvy

Feelin’ fall


----------



## Amazona

cfrozal23 said:


> I received my preloved LPC Small today... and as much as I love it... the owner did NOT disclose the perfume smell- which I asked prior.... odors are a migraine trigger for me so sadly trying to clean her with Apple care to see if it helps... but it’s a lovely bag and now I see a medium in my future.


Oh dear, I know how that feels! I purchased a LP pouch that stunk of cigarettes and perfume and my migraine was going all sorts of crazy. 
One thing that helps with deterring odors is putting the bag in a paper bag and setting a plastic pouch containing half a cup of baking soda and some lemon peel in the bag, then loosely closing the paper bag. I did this for a few weeks and just switched the contents of the plastic pouch twice. It didn't completely remove the smell but made it much milder.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I’ll be carrying this! World Series Champions!!!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’ll be carrying this tomorrow! World Series Champions!!!
> 
> View attachment 4578424


Congrats to the Nats!!!!  I watched the game, they played great!!! The perfect color combo!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Congrats to the Nats!!!!  I watched the game, they played great!!! The perfect color combo!!



Thank you! We’ve been season ticket holders since the team came to D.C. After so many heartbreaking playoffs it’s great to be celebrating!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’ll be carrying this!


Winning color combo!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you! We’ve been season ticket holders since the team came to D.C. After so many heartbreaking playoffs it’s great to be celebrating!


I’m sure there will be lots of celebrations, and well deserved!  Did you go to the game in Houston?


----------



## Dmurphy1

Using this beautiful travel bag today !!


----------



## cheidel

Dmurphy1 said:


> Using this beautiful travel bag today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579369


Beautiful indeed!


----------



## cheidel

This is my first Neo piece, large Neo in Navy.  It’s very large, which I love!  She arrived last week, and today was her first day out!!!


----------



## Obsessed68

Just bought the large pliage club in black!  I also have the 3d crossbody bought previously this year. Love them both  
I tried the plum one at the boutique today too, amazing color, I was tempted to get it ! The SA told me that plum is seasonal. It will probably be on sale in January, can't wait!


----------



## lili45

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’ll be carrying this! World Series Champions!!!
> 
> View attachment 4578424


Love this!!


----------



## lili45

ilawise26 said:


> View attachment 4566691
> 
> View attachment 4566701
> 
> 
> 
> Styling my brand new Longchamp mademoiselle today


Gorgeous!


----------



## lili45

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sharing a mod shot of how the small Mademoiselle looks on me. I'm 5"10.


Gorgeous!!! Are these Longchamp straps?


----------



## MeepMeep67

cheidel said:


> I knew I wanted the new large LP Cuir but I was undecided whether Navy or Rust.  After thinking it over about a week, with help from @frenziedhandbag, I chose Rust, and I couldn’t be happier!  It was love at first sight!    The strap is very comfortable on my shoulder if I need hands free.  I even found the pair of multi Steve Madden flats I bought about five years ago that match perfectly!!!! Her first time out after spraying her with AppleGuard!


. Love the Color of the bag, and love the shoes!



cfrozal23 said:


> I received my preloved LPC Small today... and as much as I love it... the owner did NOT disclose the perfume smell- which I asked prior.... odors are a migraine trigger for me so sadly trying to clean her with Apple care to see if it helps... but it’s a lovely bag and now I see a medium in my future.


. I hope you got rid of the smell



SmokieDragon said:


> Le Mini Pliage Cuir Croco


 Beautiful!!


----------



## cheidel

MeepMeep67 said:


> . Love the Color of the bag, and love the shoes!
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> . I hope you got rid of the smell
> 
> Beautiful!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## lili45

SmokieDragon said:


> Mini Webbing Cuir for the weekend


Beautiful!


----------



## lili45

karman said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My first post in the Longchamp forum. I only have three pieces (the Le Pliage in large and old medium, as well as a pouch in the bird print).
> 
> I got this 7ish years ago in Bermuda while on my honeymoon. The Mary Katrantzou print caught my eye while walking by one of the shops in the resort and I knew I had to have it. I’ve used it mostly as a carry on bag, and it’s also been a snorkel gear carrier on a speedboat and beach bag on a few catamaran trips. I have no idea how the bottom stayed clean all these years, having been in on boats and plane floors!
> 
> This week it’s accompanying me to First Aid training. I am a small bag girl but love being able to put my lunch in my purse! Using this makes me want more Le Pliage totes!


Gorgeous and fun!!


----------



## daliringpam

Le Pliage Metallic in Black medium short handles... my dinner date ✔️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

daliringpam said:


> Le Pliage Metallic


Your LM Metal looks as good as new!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Navy Foulonne crossbody for the past one week. So roomy. Makes for a wonderful travel bag too, if anyone is considering it.


----------



## daliringpam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your LM Metal looks as good as new!


Thank you! I take good care of her ✔️


----------



## cheidel

daliringpam said:


> Le Pliage Metallic in Black medium short handles... my dinner date ✔️
> 
> View attachment 4583105


Beautiful LM Metal!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Navy Foulonne crossbody for the past one week. So roomy. Makes for a wonderful travel bag too, if anyone is considering it.


Looks gorgeous in Navy!!!


----------



## Indiana

frenziedhandbag said:


> Navy Foulonne crossbody for the past one week. So roomy. Makes for a wonderful travel bag too, if anyone is considering it.


Ohh this is gorgeous!  I was soo torn between this and the 3D Hobo Crossbody recently.. eventually opted for the 3D but still hankering after the Foulonne...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Looks gorgeous in Navy!!!


Thank you! This bag is one of my favourites. 


Indiana said:


> still hankering after the Foulonne...


The 3D was a great choice. I highly recommend this Foulonne. It is a tough cookie of a bag, wears like iron. Perfect for travel and daily use. It is actually much spacious than what the dimensions depict. I am able to have an 8 inch tablet, umbrella, 350ml hydroflask and other essentials within. I love that my wallet can be secured in the zipper compartment within the bag and my phone goes into a large slip pocket at the back of the bag, providing easy access.


----------



## cheidel

Large Cuir in Natural today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Large Cuir in Natural today.


What a lovely pairing!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a lovely pairing!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Fancied up this vintage gal today ! Love the full zip pocket on the back and plenty of interior space.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Medium Sand Amazone


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Sand Amazone


Hello beauty! Hope you had a wonderful bday celebration with your loved ones!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Sand Amazone


Beautiful, and a lovely color!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hello beauty! Hope you had a wonderful bday celebration with your loved ones!



Thanks so much! Yes, a good birthday indeed 



cheidel said:


> Beautiful, and a lovely color!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## cheidel

I’ve been so happy with my new large Navy Le Pliage Neo, so I also purchased the large in Grey.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> I’ve been so happy with my new large Navy Le Pliage Neo, so I also purchased the large in Grey.



Well done and looking great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I also purchased the Grey.


Awesome choice! It is hard not to be happy with the Neo.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awesome choice! It is hard not to be happy with the Neo.


Thanks!  I’m very happy with both colors, and you know I love the large size!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Well done and looking great!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

cheidel said:


> I’ve been so happy with my new large Navy Le Pliage Neo, so I also purchased the large in Grey.


Very pretty! I want to get a Neo, too. As soon as the right colour comes my way.


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty! I want to get a Neo, too. As soon as the right colour comes my way.


Thank you!  I can’t believe I passed on the Neo for so long.


----------



## Ludmilla

cheidel said:


> Thank you!  I can’t believe I passed on the Neo for so long.


Hehe. I am passing that bag on for years now. But, I have decided that I will go for it as soon as there is a colour/pattern that speaks to me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bilberry today. Happy Friday all!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> happy Friday all!


Happy wkn!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Photographs much brighter, but this small quadri is a true, soft coral, perfect for brightening up these dreary November days !!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dmurphy1 said:


> small quadri


Beautiful Quadri. The quadri leather wears really well and is a tough cookie. You've got a gem there!


----------



## Dmurphy1

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful Quadri. The quadri leather wears really well and is a tough cookie. You've got a gem there!


Thank you, that's good to know, as this is my first quadri ! I find myself turning to Longchamp more and more, due to the lightweight construction and the fact they are just so easy to carry.


----------



## Jcherishz

Dmurphy1 said:


> Photographs much brighter, but this small quadri is a true, soft coral, perfect for brightening up these dreary November days !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597789



It looks like a lovely size and style! Makes me want to consider getting one now.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dmurphy1 said:


> I find myself turning to Longchamp more and more, due to the lightweight construction and the fact they are just so easy to carry.


Yup, these are the key reasons why we all love Longchamp. There is a style for everyone. I used to own Quadri SLGs and they really wear like iron. You will be very happy with yours.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Dmurphy1 said:


> Photographs much brighter, but this small quadri is a true, soft coral, perfect for brightening up these dreary November days !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597789



Glad to meet you, fraternal Quadri twin  Looking as good as new


----------



## chocolateturtle

Black neo for me today


----------



## cheidel

Dmurphy1 said:


> Photographs much brighter, but this small quadri is a true, soft coral, perfect for brightening up these dreary November days !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597789


Very pretty!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large Navy Neo today.  She loves her new strap!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying large Navy Neo today.  She loves her new strap!


That's a pretty strap!


----------



## Ludmilla

My Christmas present from sister. All wrapped up nicely.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4600481
> 
> My Christmas present from sister. All wrapped up nicely.



Lovely!! Do you know what it is? Is that a gold on gold bag?


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely!! Do you know what it is? Is that a gold on gold bag?


Yes I know. It is this one:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ludmilla said:


> Yes I know. It is this one:
> View attachment 4600502



The stars tote is a great Christmas gift. Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's a pretty strap!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Cosmopolitan said:


> The stars tote is a great Christmas gift. Congrats!


Thank you! 
I am really excited about this one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> I am really excited about this one.


Wonderful gift! This one caught my eye as well. I saw it at the boutique and it is a beauty.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful gift! This one caught my eye as well. I saw it at the boutique and it is a beauty.


Thank you. 
As far as I learned yesterday it is also quite limited. Not every boutique in Germany got them. Only the big ones.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> it is also quite limited


Lucky you! Enjoy your present!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lucky you! Enjoy your present!


I will.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> Yes I know. It is this one:
> View attachment 4600502



Congrats and lovely present!


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> Yes I know. It is this one:
> View attachment 4600502


Very cute!  Congrats!


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats and lovely present!





cheidel said:


> Very cute!  Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Game On


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Happy Thanksgiving to tPFers in the U.S.!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Game On


Looking great! I'll carry mine tmr.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to tPFers in the U.S.!


Happy Thanksgiving Cosmo and everyone whom celebrates it! Enjoy the festive goodies (and shopping)!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Very pleased  with this larger Neo bucket bag's earlier arrival. Using it today for an outing with the kids. I used to own a 2.0 leather bucket bag and the strap on this Neo is definitely way comfier.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very pleased  with this larger Neo bucket bag's earlier arrival. Using it today for an outing with the kids. I used to own a 2.0 leather bucket bag and the strap on this Neo is definitely way comfier.



Congrats on your Neo! Glad it's working well for you.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking great! I'll carry mine tmr.
> 
> Very pleased  with this larger Neo bucket bag's earlier arrival. Using it today for an outing with the kids. I used to own a 2.0 leather bucket bag and the strap on this Neo is definitely way comfier.



Thanks so much! And glad to be bag twins with you on both these bags


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Neo! Glad it's working well for you.


Thank you! Working very well in fact. When partially filled, it hung tapered to the body and so light that I hardly felt it though I had a huge water bottle within for a full day of activities. The wider strap makes a lot of difference. I think this bag works for a great travel bag as well. The inner zippered pocket stores my wallet securely and the outside pocket houses my phone, transport pass and keys. I can also slot in a lip balm at the side. Very pleased with it. All thanks to @SmokieDragon for kindly showing me hers in action.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! Working very well in fact. When partially filled, it hung tapered to the body and so light that I hardly felt it though I had a huge water bottle within for a full day of activities. The wider strap makes a lot of difference. I think this bag works for a great travel bag as well. The inner zippered pocket stores my wallet securely and the outside pocket houses my phone, transport pass and keys. I can also slot in a lip balm at the side. Very pleased with it. All thanks to @SmokieDragon for kindly showing me hers in action.



Sounds like a great travel bag.  Reminds me that I saw the new Foulonne bucket bag today. There are two sizes and I was looking at the smaller one. Normally I stay away from drawstring bags because I find them too time consuming to get in and out of. But I might give the Foulonne another look. https://us.longchamp.com/products/le-foulonne/bucket-bag-s/10061021556


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> new Foulonne bucket


I saw that smaller Foulonne and it is adorable. I second relooking and trying it. Understand that bucket bags might not work for everyone. The drawstrings are either great or a pain. Thankfully LC's buckets bags... or at least the two I've owned are really easy to get in and out plus they do close fully. I was elated to see that the Foulonne line has a bucket bag now but I've already gotten this Neo. This Neo bucket will have saved me the shoulder ache if it was not backordered but oh well... now I know no Eiffel tote for holidays till the straps softened.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very pleased  with this larger Neo bucket bag's earlier arrival. Using it today for an outing with the kids. I used to own a 2.0 leather bucket bag and the strap on this Neo is definitely way comfier.


 it looks comfy!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very pleased  with this larger Neo bucket bag's earlier arrival. Using it today for an outing with the kids. I used to own a 2.0 leather bucket bag and the strap on this Neo is definitely way comfier.


Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> it looks comfy!


Very comfy. I highly recommend it. Plus it's ultra spacious! 


cheidel said:


> Lovely!  Congrats!


Thank you dear!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! Working very well in fact. When partially filled, it hung tapered to the body and so light that I hardly felt it though I had a huge water bottle within for a full day of activities. The wider strap makes a lot of difference. I think this bag works for a great travel bag as well. The inner zippered pocket stores my wallet securely and the outside pocket houses my phone, transport pass and keys. I can also slot in a lip balm at the side. Very pleased with it. All thanks to @SmokieDragon for kindly showing me hers in action.



Yes, I remember how excited I was to show it to you that day  I find it is deep enough that I don't have to put my wallet in the zipped compartment. I would have used mine for travelling back to my home country had I not come across a news article that baggage bins have tons of bacteria - so it stayed in my hand carry baggage haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, I remember how excited I was to show it to you that day


I was excited too as I really did not consider this bucket bag initially. I'm really amazed at its capacity. The height helps. It stores much more than my small Neo and easier to access too. My flat card wallet would have gone swimming if I did not place it in the zippered pocket. But once inside, so easy to locate and retrieve. I used it as a shoulder bag during outing day and it never once slipped off. Thank you for enabling me!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3981655
> 
> I really love the calm feel of this color and the ease of use of bucket bag. Hope the leather soften even more over time


@muchstuff  our dear @Phiomega owns the larger version.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4116650
> 
> 3D Aqua hobo is out for a public holiday casual shopping!


@muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> @muchstuff


Thanks my friend... @Phiomega can you tell me how tall you are? And are you happy with your bag?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Game On with Star Clip


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Game On with Star Clip


Love the star clip and this bag. I'm still using mine daily, with Miaou clip. It's just such a fuss free bag, right up my alley!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the star clip and this bag. I'm still using mine daily, with Miaou clip. It's just such a fuss free bag, right up my alley!



So true! It's such a hard bag to change out of! Just the perfect size!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Game On with Star Clip


Gorgeous bag, love the star clip!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> It's such a hard bag to change out of! Just the perfect size!


If both of us are still carrying it since purchase, that says a lot!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag, love the star clip!



Thanks so much! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> If both of us are still carrying it since purchase, that says a lot!



Indeed! Going into my 3rd week


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Going into my 3rd week


I'm with you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Small Mocha cuir with Brandy strap. They match well, don't they? Seriously contemplating the Brandy cuir but a small will be too similar to my mocha (colorwise) and a medium is too big for daily use.


----------



## Jcherishz

frenziedhandbag said:


> Small Mocha cuir with Brandy strap. They match well, don't they? Seriously contemplating the Brandy cuir but a small will be too similar to my mocha (colorwise) and a medium is too big for daily use.



Beautiful strap! I love this combo!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Small Mocha cuir with Brandy strap. They match well, don't they? Seriously contemplating the Brandy cuir but a small will be too similar to my mocha (colorwise) and a medium is too big for daily use.


They look great together!!!  The Brandy Cuir is beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jcherishz said:


> Beautiful strap! I love this combo!


Very comfortable strap. I love this combo too. 


cheidel said:


> The Brandy Cuir is beautiful!


I'm so tempted with the Brandy cuir but having a hard time with the size.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very comfortable strap. I love this combo too.
> 
> I'm so tempted with the Brandy cuir but having a hard time with the size.


Did you try the small and medium at the store?  I know you rather the small size, such a gorgeous color, and the wide strap on my rust Cuir is so comfortable!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Did you try the small and medium at the store?  I know you rather the small size


Yes, I tried both sizes at the boutique. Somehow, the new leather which is slightly thicker seems to make the medium look smaller. I will prefer a medium for versatility in my collection but I already carry so little that my small is hardly filled. But colorwise, they do seem rather close and I try not to duplicate similar colors too. Hmmm...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Game On reunited with its repaired tassels


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Game On reunited with its repaired tassels


Yay! Hope the metal hw stays put after this.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cuir backpack


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Cuir backpack


It’s lovely!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Cuir backpack


Cutie!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Larger Neo Bucket bag. This bag is wonderful. The front zippered pocket stores my transport pass and phone so accessibility ia a breeze.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Larger Neo Bucket bag. This bag is wonderful. The front zippered pocket stores my transport pass and phone so accessibility ia a breeze.


Love it!!!  I was looking at Neo Backpacks earlier today.


----------



## nanabags

Red small bucket.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4616740


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I was looking at Neo Backpacks earlier today.


The smaller or the bigger one?


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> It’s lovely!!!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Cutie!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Larger Neo Bucket bag. This bag is wonderful. The front zippered pocket stores my transport pass and phone so accessibility ia a breeze.



Hello, fraternal bag twin! Looking good!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Hello, fraternal bag twin! Looking good!


Hello enabler! I love this bag!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> The smaller or the bigger one?


I was looking at the bigger one, you know I prefer the larger size.


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large black Cuir while Christmas shopping today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying large black Cuir while Christmas shopping today!


With that rainbow strap, it looks like it is enjoying the Christmas spirit!


----------



## MeepMeep67

cheidel said:


> Carrying large black Cuir while Christmas shopping today!


Love that strap!!


----------



## cheidel

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love that strap!!


Thanks!


----------



## Ludmilla

Large Bilberry for Christmas vacation.
Wishing everyone peaceful days.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Large Penelope in Midnight Blue which I just got from Genting Premium Outlets in my home country of Malaysia! An awesome find for a wonderful price - it was never made available in the regular boutiques and apparently it came to the outlet from a neighbouring country. In fact, I asked for a new Medium from the store room and this came out which I immediately noticed was the Large! I was dumbfounded initially since I thought I would never find one in my country and then I was ecstatic since I’ve been searching for this bag for years!

I have to admit it’s a little heavier than my other LC totes but since it’s smooshy, luxe, structured and soft, it ticks all the right boxes for me


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> My Large Penelope in Midnight Blue



Congrats SD! Awesome to find a grail bag especially at an outlet price. Enjoy it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Wishing everyone peaceful days.


Happy Holidays! Thank you for your warm wishes. I really needed it for this morning. 



SmokieDragon said:


> My Large Penelope in Midnight


This bag is meant to be yours. Enjoy bringing home another new bag in it today!


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> Large Bilberry for Christmas vacation.
> Wishing everyone peaceful days.
> View attachment 4618796


Love the bilberry!  Have a wonderful vacation and Merry Christmas!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> My Large Penelope in Midnight Blue which I just got from Genting Premium Outlets in my home country of Malaysia! An awesome find for a wonderful price - it was never made available in the regular boutiques and apparently it came to the outlet from a neighbouring country. In fact, I asked for a new Medium from the store room and this came out which I immediately noticed was the Large! I was dumbfounded initially since I thought I would never find one in my country and then I was ecstatic since I’ve been searching for this bag for years!
> 
> I have to admit it’s a little heavier than my other LC totes but since it’s smooshy, luxe, structured and soft, it ticks all the right boxes for me


Absolutely gorgeous!!!!  Truly an awesome find!!!! Is the color pewter?


----------



## Obsessed68

SmokieDragon said:


> My Large Penelope in Midnight Blue which I just got from Genting Premium Outlets in my home country of Malaysia! An awesome find for a wonderful price - it was never made available in the regular boutiques and apparently it came to the outlet from a neighbouring country. In fact, I asked for a new Medium from the store room and this came out which I immediately noticed was the Large! I was dumbfounded initially since I thought I would never find one in my country and then I was ecstatic since I’ve been searching for this bag for years!
> 
> I have to admit it’s a little heavier than my other LC totes but since it’s smooshy, luxe, structured and soft, it ticks all the right boxes for me



Congrats! Beautiful bag u got here!!  Looks a little heavy but so elegant ! May I ask where it is made ?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats SD! Awesome to find a grail bag especially at an outlet price. Enjoy it!



Thanks so much!  A 58% discount isn't too bad at all 



frenziedhandbag said:


> This bag is meant to be yours. Enjoy bringing home another new bag in it today!



Thanks so much!  Ratty Cuir was nicely hidden inside it while hubby greeted me at the front door haha



cheidel said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!!  Truly an awesome find!!!! Is the color pewter?



Thanks so much!  It's Midnight Blue 



Obsessed68 said:


> Congrats! Beautiful bag u got here!!  Looks a little heavy but so elegant ! May I ask where it is made ?



Thanks so much!  It's made in China. The Medium that I was eyeing at first is made in France


----------



## alwaysneedmorebags

My large Longchamp in red! It's so useful. Love it.


----------



## westvillage

Winter solstice, and the sun coming up well after 7am in the cold, dark northern hemisphere. My bag of the day says warmth and cheer ... LP Cuir in Cherry.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Le Mini Pliage Cuir Croco with Amazone strap


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> . LP Cuir in Cherry.


Such a cheery color. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Le Mini Pliage Cuir Croco with Amazone strap


Such a smart way to wear this bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a smart way to wear this bag!



Thanks so much!


----------



## lcmelmimo

Waiting for my rose pink neo to arrive. Can’t wait to use it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

3D Crossbody in Midnight with Game On strap


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Merry Christmas from Longchamp Santa!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> 3D Crossbody in Midnight with Game On strap


Love that strap!!!  Looks great on your pretty bag!!!  Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## margazux67

Le Pliage Collier Massai, I love it  and get so many compliments


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large red Cuir today!!!   Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying large red Cuir today!!!   Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas everyone!


Merry Christmas! Looking great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Merry Christmas from Longchamp Santa!


Joyful Christmas to you and your loved ones! May laughter and good health prevail in your household. Happy holidays!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Love that strap!!!  Looks great on your pretty bag!!!  Happy Holidays!!!



@cheidel Thanks so much!

Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Holidays!  Using my Neo today. A few days ago, I saw a small stain in the front (to the right of “TPF” near the bottom).  Don’t know how I got my bag dirty but when I tried to clean it with a wet paper towel with a little soap, the stain got bigger.  Any ideas how I can get rid of it?  Or I do need to buy a new bag?  Lol.  Thanks.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Any ideas how I can get rid of it?  Or I do need to buy a new bag?


Happy Holidays! Is yours a gray Neo? I've owned a bilberry, navy and a black neo before. Only the black withstood stains the best. For both navy and bilberry, I found as soon as a stain or even a water stain got on it, it worsens when I try to clean it. It happened to my mum's navy Neo crossbody as well. I can see some specks on my new black Neo bucket bag but I've come to just accept it and let it be if it does not brush off.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy Holidays! Is yours a gray Neo? I've owned a bilberry, navy and a black neo before. Only the black withstood stains the best. For both navy and bilberry, I found as soon as a stain or even a water stain got on it, it worsens when I try to clean it. It happened to my mum's navy Neo crossbody as well. I can see some specks on my new black Neo bucket bag but I've come to just accept it and let it be if it does not brush off.



Thanks for your reply.  Yeah, this is the gray Neo I got last year that I use sparingly. I am a little bummed that it has a stain but I guess it’s not too bad since the color kinda hides it a little. The outlet SA said I can use a toothbrush to clean my bags when I told her I worry about dirt and color transfer on light color LP.  That’s why I thought a little water would help.... guess not, lol.   Thanks again for your help .  Happy New Year!  And btw, I like your cute holiday avatar.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Happy Holidays!  Using my Neo today. A few days ago, I saw a small stain in the front (to the right of “TPF” near the bottom).  Don’t know how I got my bag dirty but when I tried to clean it with a wet paper towel with a little soap, the stain got bigger.  Any ideas how I can get rid of it?  Or I do need to buy a new bag?  Lol.  Thanks.


I recently had a large greasy looking spot on the bottom of my gray Neo (I noticed after returning from the supermarket and my bag was sitting in the basket).  Here is a pic of my bag after I cleaned the area, and it’s completely gone.  (I was so frantic when I saw it I didn’t think of taking a before pic).  I dampened a small towel and put a couple small drops of Dawn on the towel.  I lightly rubbed the greasy area in a circular motion for 2-3 minutes, I dampened the other end of the towel with cold water only and wiped the area to remove any soap residue, I got a dry towel and rubbed the area for about 2 minutes.  I lay my bag flat for a couple days, and now the large spot is gone, I can’t even tell it was there.  Hope this helps.  I read somewhere a while back about using Dawn to remove stains on fabric and nylon, so I decided to give it a try on my Neo.   Btw, the greasy spot was about the size of a dollar bill.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> I like your cute holiday avatar.


I love the grey but for fear of having water stains stay forever on the bag, I've limited myself to only owing black from the Neo line. The Neo fabric is different from the LP fabric. I guess that's why it reacts differently? I understood how you felt. Both me and my mum were bummed when the stains just wouldn't clean off. My mum is one that hardly changes out of her handbag and yet after two years, she asked me to rehome her bag so that she can get another.
Thank you! I have a soft spot for snowmen, marshmallows and a hot cuppa so this avatar is all that I adore. Happy New Year to you too! May 2020 bring you even more joyful adventures!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I read somewhere a while back about using Dawn to remove stains


Wow! Thank you for detailing the steps to get the stain off. Maybe @Iamminda can give it a shot.


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> I recently had a large greasy looking spot on the bottom of my gray Neo (I noticed after returning from the supermarket and my bag was sitting in the basket).  Here is a pic of my bag after I cleaned the area, and it’s completely gone.  (I was so frantic when I saw it I didn’t think of taking a before pic).  I dampened a small towel and put a couple small drops of Dawn on the towel.  I lightly rubbed the greasy area in a circular motion for 2-3 minutes, I dampened the other end of the towel with cold water only and wiped the area to remove any soap residue, I got a dry towel and rubbed the area for about 2 minutes.  I lay my bag flat for a couple days, and now the large spot is gone, I can’t even tell it was there.  Hope this helps.  I read somewhere a while back about using Dawn to remove stains on fabric and nylon, so I decided to give it a try on my Neo.   Btw, the greasy spot was about the size of a dollar bill.



Thank you so much for this info .  I will buy some Dawn and try this.  Maybe there is hope for this bag and I don’t need to buy a new Neo, lol.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Thank you so much for this info .  I will buy some Dawn and try this.  Maybe there is hope for this bag and I don’t need to buy a new Neo, lol.


Sorry I didn’t think to take the before pic, but I was so upset, and immediately tried to remove the stain because it looked like my bag was ruined.  Even when I used the water only to remove any Dawn soap residue, it was a huge wet area that I thought would leave a ring after it dried.  Which is why I wiped the area harder with a dry towel. I was afraid the stain might not come off if I let it set too long. I hope it works for you!!!!  Btw, don’t wet the towel heavily with water, just dampen it.  Please let me know.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> but I was so upset,


Throughly understand. I was just as upset when my previous Neos were stained with just water. I'm going to save this precious info just in case...


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Sorry I didn’t think to take the before pic, but I was so upset, and immediately tried to remove the stain because it looked like my bag was ruined.  Even when I used the water only to remove any Dawn soap residue, it was a huge wet area that I thought would leave a ring after it dried.  Which is why I wiped the area harder with a dry towel. I was afraid the stain might not come off if I let it set too long. I hope it works for you!!!!  Btw, don’t wet the towel heavily with water, just dampen it.  Please let me know.



Thank you kindly for outlining the steps so thoroughly— I really appreciate it.  I didn’t dry it properly after my little attempt to clean it last time so I will make a note of it.  I will try to buy Dawn and clean it before the New Year and let you know.  Thanks again .  And thanks to @frenziedhandbag for replying and sharing too


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> thanks to @frenziedhandbag for replying and sharing too


Sharing is caring. You are most welcome!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Thank you kindly for outlining the steps so thoroughly— I really appreciate it.  I didn’t dry it properly after my little attempt to clean it last time so I will make a note of it.  I will try to buy Dawn and clean it before the New Year and let you know.  Thanks again .  And thanks to @frenziedhandbag for replying and sharing too


You are very welcome.  Hope it works for you.


----------



## cheidel

Carried large Navy Neo today, decided to try a different strap!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Brought home my Foulonne Crossbody from the office (it’s my lunch bag) to clean it after dropping some risotto on it last Friday haha. Then decided to use it today for the holiday. Happy New Decade, everyone!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dahlia mini SH for the past few days. 
LLH Eiffel LP and Cobalt pouch today. Used it to bring home my new bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy New Decade, everyone!


Love this gem of a Foulonne! 
Wishing everyone an amazing start to 2020!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love this gem of a Foulonne!
> Wishing everyone an amazing start to 2020!



Thanks so much!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dahlia mini SH for the past few days.
> LLH Eiffel LP and Cobalt pouch today. Used it to bring home my new bag.


Very pretty!!  Love the Cobalt color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!!  Love the Cobalt color!


I love it too. It is a gorgeous blue!


----------



## Obsessed68

SmokieDragon said:


> Game On reunited with its repaired tassels



Hi! I just ordered and received the same bag as you but in moka color. 
I couldn't help but notice the little creases next to the opening of your bag. Do you think this leather is prone to deformations ? I like the size and the color but I'm hesitant about keeping mine because of this.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Using my mini cuir today


----------



## SmokieDragon

Obsessed68 said:


> Hi! I just ordered and received the same bag as you but in moka color.
> I couldn't help but notice the little creases next to the opening of your bag. Do you think this leather is prone to deformations ? I like the size and the color but I'm hesitant about keeping mine because of this.



Not sure what caused those creases on mine (it came that way) but I do have other bags with the same type of leather (3 Heritage Crossbodies (a large one and 2 XS ones) as well as a Heritage Wallet on Chain) and none of them have such creases. Of those other bags, I have used my Large Heritage Crossbody the most - as a daily lunch bag for 2 years and it has withstood rain and an accidental fingernail scratch and it has never shown wear.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, if the bag you received is in excellent condition with no creases, you have nothing to worry about


----------



## SmokieDragon

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Using my mini cuir today
> View attachment 4630269



Yay for being identical bag twins


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for being identical bag twins



  Yay! I love you Longchamp Collection @SmokieDragon

I attached my Coach Tabby strap and I kinda like it...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Using my mini cuir today


Such an adorable bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Yay! I love you Longchamp Collection @SmokieDragon
> 
> I attached my Coach Tabby strap and I kinda like it...
> View attachment 4630585



Thanks so much! 

It's beautiful with your Coach strap and with matching hardware too - looks like an excellent shoulder bag now!


----------



## nanabags

Love the mini cuir, may need to add one. I know they are smaller them the mini lepliage but I have to carry an epi pen will that fit in one?


----------



## westvillage

Moving on from the holiday  intensity with an oh-so-comfy January bag .... Foulonne saddlebag in black.  Cheers for a happy and healthy 2020!


----------



## Greentea

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Yay! I love you Longchamp Collection @SmokieDragon
> 
> I attached my Coach Tabby strap and I kinda like it...
> View attachment 4630585


Brilliant


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> Foulonne saddlebag in black.


One of my fav Foulonne bags for sure. Hey wait, aren't Foulonne bags all my fav?
Wishing you a wonderful 2020!


----------



## cheidel

westvillage said:


> Moving on from the holiday  intensity with an oh-so-comfy January bag .... Foulonne saddlebag in black.  Cheers for a happy and healthy 2020!
> View attachment 4631460


Twinsies!    Love the Foulonne saddlebag.   I have it in black and cognac, and it’s my favorite Crossbody bag.  Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large Le Pliage Cuir in Rust color on this rainy day.  Love  the feel of the Métis leather, and the raindrops just rolled right off (thanks to AppleGuard spray).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying large Le Pliage Cuir.


Such a beautiful warm color. Love Rust!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Switched back to LC 3D crossbody in Sapphire for the weekend.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a beautiful warm color. Love Rust!


Thanks my friend!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Switched back to LC 3D crossbody in Sapphire for the weekend.


So cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> So cute!


It's a wonderful weekend bag. In better lighting.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's a wonderful weekend bag. In better lighting.



Looking good, bag twin


----------



## MeepMeep67

cheidel said:


> Carrying large Le Pliage Cuir in Rust color on this rainy day.  Love  the feel of the Métis leather, and the raindrops just rolled right off (thanks to AppleGuard spray).





frenziedhandbag said:


> Switched back to LC 3D crossbody in Sapphire for the weekend.




Beauties!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking good, bag twin





MeepMeep67 said:


> Beauties!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's a wonderful weekend bag. In better lighting.


Lovely blue color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely blue color!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## Mariapia

My 3D.
The older it gets, the more beautiful it is.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mariapia said:


> The older it gets, the more beautiful it is.


Fully agree! And I adore your family of bears.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousey cuir today. Love this handy size.


----------



## sonyamorris

I liked so much this LE! Gorgeous bag


----------



## sonyamorris

Today my Appaloosa tote accompanies me in a short work trip to Milan. Best travel companion!


----------



## melroseco2000

My new ❤️  I’m loving the new wider strap on the le pliage cuir bags!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> I liked so much this LE! Gorgeous bag


I love it as well. It's adorable without being over the top. Best thing is that it fits so much. Excellent for travel too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Best travel companion!


Looking chic with this print! LC makes wonderful bags for travel. I always travel with LC.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

melroseco2000 said:


> My new ❤️


You've picked a classic! Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

melroseco2000 said:


> My new ❤️  I’m loving the new wider strap on the le pliage cuir bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640637


Congrats on your beautiful bag!!!  I love the new wider strap too.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Mini Cuir  today


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mousey cuir today. Love this handy size.



Looking great, bag twin!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Mini Cuir  today
> View attachment 4641355



Beautiful bag, identical bag twin  Nice photo too


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful bag, identical bag twin  Nice photo too



Yes, thank you! We're twins It was back in stock and I couldn't resist, love the croco effect


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Mini Cuir  today


This darling chic bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great, bag twin!


You need to start using yours!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> love the croco effect


Me too. I saw the pouch, in fuschia. Such a cheerful color.


----------



## cheidel

Large LP Cuir in Pebble color!


----------



## misstrine85

My 2011 Peacock ❤️


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

frenziedhandbag said:


> Me too. I saw the pouch, in fuschia. Such a cheerful color.



Don't put ideas in my head @frenziedhandbag  the fuschia is so beautiful.... oh I need to stop


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> the fuschia is so beautiful.... oh I need to stop


I need to stop the same idea in my head as well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Large LP Cuir in Pebble color!


Beautiful Pebble!


----------



## Almi77

New small 3D in khaki


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Almi77 said:


> New small 3D in khaki



Congrats! I love this style and the color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Almi77 said:


> New small 3D in khaki


One of my fav 3D colors. Beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful Pebble!


Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

Almi77 said:


> New small 3D in khaki


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

misstrine85 said:


> My 2011 Peacock ❤️


Very pretty color!!!!


----------



## Almi77

Thanks for the 3D love!


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's a wonderful weekend bag. In better lighting.


Wearing the same bag as you this whole week and keeping it this week end too


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Medium Neo today. Trying to rotate all my LC bags this January.


----------



## misstrine85

cheidel said:


> Very pretty color!!!!


Thank you ❤️ The corners are fraying, so I decided to wear it when I am out with my son on weekends. We don’t have a Longchamp boutique (or any shops selling them) in Denmark, so I can’t get them fixed


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Honey Mademoiselle. Wonderful handbag. Love it!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful handbag. Love it!



I’m so glad to hear the Mademoiselle is working for you!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

frenziedhandbag said:


> Honey Mademoiselle. Wonderful handbag. Love it!



Such a lovely colour!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’m so glad to hear the Mademoiselle is working for you!


All thanks to you and @SmokieDragon for sharing your experience with it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Such a lovely colour!


I'm so glad I bought this color. A wonderful neutral but adds a pop of color to an outfit.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Honey Mademoiselle. Wonderful handbag. Love it!



Your Mlle is looking great and you bracelets match it perfectly


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Honey Mademoiselle. Wonderful handbag. Love it!


Beautiful bag, and love the gorgeous color!!!   Your bracelets look nice too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Your Mlle is looking great and you bracelets match it perfectly





cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag, and love the gorgeous color!!!   Your bracelets look nice too!



Thank you, dear ladies, for your kind compliments!


----------



## Almi77

Old grey cuir with new LGP strap. Not sure if I should keep it


----------



## SmokieDragon

Almi77 said:


> Old grey cuir with new LGP strap. Not sure if I should keep it



The creases on the upside down C, H and A look somewhat worrying


----------



## cheidel

Almi77 said:


> Old grey cuir with new LGP strap. Not sure if I should keep it


Beautiful!!!! I have the same color in the large Cuir, and I love it!!!!  Enjoy this beauty!!!


----------



## Almi77

SmokieDragon said:


> The creases on the upside down C, H and A look somewhat worrying


It looks worse than it is, but yes, the creases are there


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Honey Mlle is proving itself to be a neutral colored bag and goes well with my dresses.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Honey Mlle is proving itself to be a neutral colored bag and goes well with my dresses.


Such a pretty, soft shade!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Such a pretty, soft shade!


It's like a muted mustard yellow, with some camel thrown in. I'm glad it goes with a lot of other colors in my wardrobe and offers a dressed down look with this "summer" shade.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's like a muted mustard yellow, with some camel thrown in. I'm glad it goes with a lot of other colors in my wardrobe and offers a dressed down look with this "summer" shade.


That's a gorgeous bag for summer!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> That's a gorgeous bag for summer!


Perfect for year round summer SG.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Perfect for year round summer SG.


Exactly! Happy Lunar New Year BTW! The bucket in the mademoiselle looks quite nice too...


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Honey Mlle is proving itself to be a neutral colored bag and goes well with my dresses.


Such a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Happy Lunar New Year BTW! The bucket in the mademoiselle looks quite nice too.


Thank you, my friend! 
A smaller version was made for the Mademoiselle bucket bag this season. I haven't seen the smaller version yet. Intend to check it out when I happen to be in town next. 



cheidel said:


> Such a gorgeous color!!!


Thank you! It is.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Honey Mlle is proving itself to be a neutral colored bag and goes well with my dresses.



Looking great especially with the wider strap


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great especially with the wider strap


Thank you! The strap was so comfortable to use.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's like a muted mustard yellow, with some camel thrown in. I'm glad it goes with a lot of other colors in my wardrobe and offers a dressed down look with this "summer" shade.


This is a truly elegant and beautiful bag. And I like the strap a lot, too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> This is a truly elegant and beautiful bag. And I like the strap a lot, too.


Thank you. 
I am really enjoying this bag. At first, I was apprehensive about the shorter strap but now, I find myself using it with its short handle a lot. It also does not bother me when it is tucked behind the bag. 

I find the black version very beautiful and definitely more elegant/dressy than this Honey, which looks more casual in a way. As my lifestyle is more laid back, this is perfect for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you.
> I am really enjoying this bag. At first, I was apprehensive about the shorter strap but now, I find myself using it with its short handle a lot. It also does not bother me when it is tucked behind the bag.
> 
> I find the black version very beautiful and definitely more elegant/dressy than this Honey, which looks more casual in a way. As my lifestyle is more laid back, this is perfect for me.


I think the honey colour makes this bag absolutely special. (But, I am not so much into black bags in general. )


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Using my mini cuir today
> View attachment 4630269


Do you like this bag? I'm considering getting it, but I'm afraid it'll be too small. Does it fit the necessities?


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Do you like this bag? I'm considering getting it, but I'm afraid it'll be too small. Does it fit the necessities?



Yes, I really like this bag very much, it really does  hold my essentials. I liked it so much, that I bought the croco version too. Here is what I carried in my mini:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Unable to change out of Honey Mlle.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Unable to change out of Honey Mlle.


I can see why, so lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I can see why, so lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Unable to change out of Honey Mlle.



Your bag looks so good with your outfit


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Your bag looks so good with your outfit


Awww, thank you so much. That's very sweet of you to say.


----------



## cheidel

misstrine85 said:


> Thank you ❤️ The corners are fraying, so I decided to wear it when I am out with my son on weekends. We don’t have a Longchamp boutique (or any shops selling them) in Denmark, so I can’t get them fixed


I had corner wear in a preloved 2724 Le Pliage.  I washed the bag in the washer, sent it off to LC Repair, took about 4-5 weeks, but they did an excellent job!  Also, it was free, no cost to me.  It’s all clean and perfect corners.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Game On bag in Carmine. Changed out Miaou bag clip for tassels.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Game On bag in Carmine. Changed out Miaou bag clip for tassels.


Simply gorgeous!!!!  Love the tassels!


----------



## misstrine85

cheidel said:


> I had corner wear in a preloved 2724 Le Pliage.  I washed the bag in the washer, sent it off to LC Repair, took about 4-5 weeks, but they did an excellent job!  Also, it was free, no cost to me.  It’s all clean and perfect corners.


How do you send a bag to Longchamp? Thank you ❤️


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Game On bag in Carmine. Changed out Miaou bag clip for tassels.



Looking great  i like how you mix and match your longchamp accessories and bags from different lines! 
What do u wear usually when carrying your Game On bag ? Do u pair it with formal clothes only or casual too ? I have the terra colour one and struggle to wear it sometimes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Simply gorgeous!!!!  Love the tassels!


Me too. I heart tassels!



Obsessed68 said:


> What do u wear usually when carrying your Game On bag ? Do u pair it with formal clothes only or casual too ? I have the terra colour one and struggle to wear it sometimes.


Thank you! I think why I enjoy Longchamp so much is that all the accessories (straps in this case) are interchangeable. I can use the cuir strap with this Game On bag or with Mademoiselle or with the Madeleine. Everything goes.

Surprisingly, I've found this bag to be very versatile. I've worn it with both casual outfits, as well as with long flowy dresses. The adjustable strap helps. If I am pairing with a more formal look, I shorten the strap and use it as a shoulder bag. With casual clothes, I go crossbody.

Terra is a beautiful neutral. Maybe try wearing it with everything, play around with the strap length and see how it goes? It's such a fuss free bag and works very well for me. I hope it will work for you too.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Game On bag in Carmine. Changed out Miaou bag clip for tassels.



[Deleting redundant post]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Game On bag in Carmine. Changed out Miaou bag clip for tassels.



My fraternal bag, strap and tassel twin!  Looking great


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My fraternal bag, strap and tassel twin!  Looking great


High five! We are twins in so many ways!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> What do u wear usually when carrying your Game On bag ?


Very casual today, just a printed blouse with a white skirt. Casual slip-ins too. I do think this bag can go with anything. I've paired it with shorts too and don't feel out of place at all.


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Me too. I heart tassels!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I think why I enjoy Longchamp so much is that all the accessories (straps in this case) are interchangeable. I can use the cuir strap with this Game On bag or with Mademoiselle or with the Madeleine. Everything goes.
> 
> Surprisingly, I've found this bag to be very versatile. I've worn it with both casual outfits, as well as with long flowy dresses. The adjustable strap helps. If I am pairing with a more formal look, I shorten the strap and use it as a shoulder bag. With casual clothes, I go crossbody.
> 
> Terra is a beautiful neutral. Maybe try wearing it with everything, play around with the strap length and see how it goes? It's such a fuss free bag and works very well for me. I hope it will work for you too.



Thanks for your advices about the strap, i'm gonna try to wear it more often  
I'm glad I got terra bc i had only black and blue bags so far in my collection and also the size is great ! Now i need to get some bag clips since mine is the simple version with the plain Longchamp clip.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> mine is the simple version with the plain Longchamp clip.


I actually like that plain clip cos sometimes less is more. Wish it was available for purchase.


----------



## Ludmilla

Large Pliage hiding under the table on the train.


----------



## daliringpam

Longchamp Planetes Large w/ Long Handles ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## misstrine85

My small sh just got pierced I thought I could use the pretty enbroidered strap I bought from etsy, but the clasps are to big, so I am using my LV ebene strap until I find something else.

I haven’t worn this bag since I bought it in 2011 as I thought it needed a strap. Now it is perfect for walks and trips to the playground with my toddler ❤️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Large Pliage.


Always the best travel companion. Safe travels!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Always the best travel companion. Safe travels!


Yes and thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

More Bilberry today as we have storm and rain.


----------



## sittysue

one of my favorite colors for jan/feb


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still Game On in Carmine. Pairing it with a printed romper today. I promise I will try to change out of it tmr.


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> I actually like that plain clip cos sometimes less is more. Wish it was available for purchase.



They had some with 50% off on the french Longchamp website ! I think the Game on line is discontinued now since winter sales are over.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still Game On in Carmine. Pairing it with a printed romper today. I promise I will try to change out of it tmr.


It’s gorgeous, and I say carry it as long as you want to!!!  Why rush to change out, it looks great with your wardrobe!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> I think the Game on line is discontinued now since winter sales are over.


Since I don't plan to use the original YES tag that came with it, I think I will try to do some DIY to remove the "YES" or find a cobbler that can help me with it. I'm so glad to have gotten this bag before it was discontinued.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Why rush to change out, it looks great with your wardrobe!!


Thank you dear! I'm trying to rotate my bags so I think I will change out of it today.


----------



## daliringpam

My baby today! Le Pliage Club Large Long Handles in Beige ^_^


----------



## frenziedhandbag

daliringpam said:


> Club Large Long Handles in Beige


So beautiful! Love the blue contrast embroidery.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Promise to change out of Carmine Game On fulfilled. Another of my FW19 sale haul, purchased on the very last day of sale in my home country. Larger of two sizes, Cavalcade. Love the galloping rider detail on the strap.


----------



## cheidel

daliringpam said:


> My baby today! Le Pliage Club Large Long Handles in Beige ^_^
> View attachment 4658461


Very pretty and love the color!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Promise to change out of Carmine Game On fulfilled. Another of my FW19 sale haul, purchased on the very last day of sale in my home country. Larger of two sizes, Cavalcade. Love the galloping rider detail on the strap.


Stunning as well!!!!  Beautiful color!


----------



## Yeo Shandy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Promise to change out of Carmine Game On fulfilled. Another of my FW19 sale haul, purchased on the very last day of sale in my home country. Larger of two sizes, Cavalcade. Love the galloping rider detail on the strap.


It’s beautiful


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Stunning as well!!!!  Beautiful color!





Yeo Shandy said:


> It’s beautiful



Thank you ladies! I love the hue and the wide strap makes it so comfy to carry.


----------



## sittysue

frenziedhandbag said:


> So beautiful! Love the blue contrast embroidery.


since I've decided to get this in the chalk color I was wondering if anyone knows if the embroidery on the chalk is black or blue?


----------



## sittysue

daliringpam said:


> My baby today! Le Pliage Club Large Long Handles in Beige ^_^
> View attachment 4658461


love this bag I am buying it in the chalk color


----------



## daliringpam

sittysue said:


> love this bag I am buying it in the chalk color


I love the CHALK color! I want that in Medium Short Handle


----------



## sittysue

just bought the chalk in the LLH


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Happy Friday


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sittysue said:


> just bought the chalk in the LLH


Hooray! Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Happy Friday


So beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

Her first day out, large Cuir!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Happy Friday
> View attachment 4659658


Very pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Her first day out, large Cuir!!!!


Looking splendid!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking splendid!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Black Mademoiselle Hobo


----------



## SmokieDragon

Since it’s the Year of the Rat, Mickey should be on as many handbags as possible haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Black Mademoiselle Hobo


So nice to see this beauty again!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Since it’s the Year of the Rat, Mickey should be on as many handbags as possible haha


Love!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> So nice to see this beauty again!



Thanks so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cavalcade in Burnt Red. Highly recommend this bag. Light and easy to get into. Slip pocket on back of bag which allows easy access to phone and transport pass.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cavalcade in Burnt Red.



Congrats on your Cavalcade!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cavalcade in Burnt Red. Highly recommend this bag. Light and easy to get into. Slip pocket on back of bag which allows easy access to phone and transport pass.



It looks so good on you! I think I'd be so mesmerised if I saw this in action  BTW, is the strap made of leather too? Lovely Les Georgettes bangle too


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Cavalcade!


Thank you! I'm liking it a lot as a shoulder bag. Plenty of room and fuss free.


SmokieDragon said:


> BTW, is the strap made of leather too?


Thank you my dear friend! Only the loops and connecting parts are leather. The strap is of a smooth satiny material that is very comfortable on the shoulder. I thought it might potentially keep slipping off but it stay put.
I'm so thankful this purchase worked out well. I've not even tried this bag on nor saw it at the boutique. Only saw and tried the smaller version which was too small for me.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cavalcade in Burnt Red. Highly recommend this bag. Light and easy to get into. Slip pocket on back of bag which allows easy access to phone and transport pass.


Gorgeous, congrats!! Love the pewter CH sneakers too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, congrats!! Love the pewter CH sneakers too!


Thank you! The CH sneakers are quite comfy, though I'll prefer more sole support.


----------



## muchstuff

Finally getting my medium Le Pliage cuir (brandy) out for a test drive...I really like the look of the bag hand-carried, not sure yet whether I like the look of it on the long strap ...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I really like the look of the bag hand-carried, not sure yet whether I like the look of it on the long strap


Yup, I totally understand. When worn on the shoulder, I find the medium too big on me and when worn crossbody, even larger.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yup, I totally understand. When worn on the shoulder, I find the medium too big on me and when worn crossbody, even larger.


It would be way too big crossbody, I agree. The hang’s not really pretty on the long strap but I’ll see what happens once it’s broken in a little.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> The hang’s not really pretty on the long strap


Agree. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Agree. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## cheidel

muchstuff said:


> Finally getting my medium Le Pliage cuir (brandy) out for a test drive...I really like the look of the bag hand-carried, not sure yet whether I like the look of it on the long strap ...
> 
> View attachment 4663063


Very pretty!  Love the gunmetal hardware with the Brandy!!!


----------



## muchstuff

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!  Love the gunmetal hardware with the Brandy!!!


Best choice IMO!


----------



## SmokieDragon

muchstuff said:


> Finally getting my medium Le Pliage cuir (brandy) out for a test drive...I really like the look of the bag hand-carried, not sure yet whether I like the look of it on the long strap ...
> 
> View attachment 4663063



Yay for being identical bag twins


----------



## muchstuff

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for being identical bag twins


----------



## cheidel

Large black Cuir again.


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Large black Cuir again.



Love everything here — especially that adorable charm


----------



## Ludmilla

cheidel said:


> Large black Cuir again.


Cute charm!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Large black Cuir again.


Cute bag charm with a timeless beauty.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cute bag charm with a timeless beauty.


Thanks!  I love Pandas, and have several stuffed Pandas!


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> Cute charm!


Thank you!!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Love everything here — especially that adorable charm


Thank you very much!


----------



## sittysue

cheidel said:


> Large black Cuir again.


is that foulonne in silver?


----------



## cheidel

sittysue said:


> is that foulonne in silver?


Yes it is.  The Continental Wallet and Coin/Card holder.


----------



## sittysue

cheidel said:


> Yes it is.  The Continental Wallet and Coin/Card holder.


I have the credit card holder in silver .. haven't seen the others ,,nice


----------



## SmokieDragon

Heritage WOC


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Heritage WOC


Very pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Heritage WOC


Beautiful piece!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful piece!



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## cheidel

Ok, this is her last day out, time to rotate to another bag!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Ok, this is her last day out, time to rotate to another bag!!!


Very pretty Coach wristlet and charm! Gorgeous cuir as always!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Using this LE Big Ben today.


----------



## sittysue

cheidel said:


> Ok, this is her last day out, time to rotate to another bag!!!


have so many of the laduree charms


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Black Amazone


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Black Amazone



Looking great!!


----------



## IntheOcean

frenziedhandbag said:


> Black Amazone


Looks great on you! Love the strap and the buckle detail.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

IntheOcean said:


> Looks great on you! Love the strap and the buckle detail.


Thank you for your kind words. It's a splendid bag. Love it too!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very pretty Coach wristlet and charm! Gorgeous cuir as always!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Using this LE Big Ben today.


So pretty!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Black Amazone


Gorgeous, looks great on you!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> So pretty!





cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, looks great on you!!!



Thank you my friend!


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Black Amazone


So pretty!  What size is it?  I have this on my wish list but don't have an opportunity to try one on.  I like this size


----------



## LV_BB

I’ll be carrying Longchamp every day since I got new glasses 

Here’s a super cute detail, the nose pads have the Longchamp logo on it:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> What size is it?


This is the in between size, which is a lovely size. It fits all my essentials, including an umbrella. Very lightweight and non fussy. I highly recommend it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LV_BB said:


> I’ll be carrying Longchamp every day since I got new glasses


Very nice detail! I will love to own a pair of LC glasses but they are not available in my country.


----------



## cheidel

Carrying Navy LP 2724 at work today!  I’ve carried her so much, the straps are finally nice and soft, which I love!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LE Eiffel


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying Navy LP 2724!


It still looks so good! Pretty bag!


----------



## sittysue

cheidel said:


> Carrying Navy LP 2724 at work today!  I’ve carried her so much, the straps are finally nice and soft, which I love!


unfortunately the straps on my bags never get really soft because I have so many (fortunate) and don't use every day!


----------



## cheidel

sittysue said:


> unfortunately the straps on my bags never get really soft because I have so many (fortunate) and don't use every day!


I have about 25-30 LP totes, and only a few that I’ve carried frequently have soft handles.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> LE Eiffel


Such a pretty tote!


----------



## SmokieDragon

La Voyageuse LGP in Black


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Such a pretty tote!


Thank you! I really like it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> La Voyageuse LGP in Black


This is so so beautiful! 
Do the short handles fold down?


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is so so beautiful!
> Do the short handles fold down?



Thanks so much!  Yes, they fold down


----------



## sittysue

cheidel said:


> I have about 25-30 LP totes, and only a few that I’ve carried frequently have soft handles.


that's about my number lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, they fold down


Brilliant!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still with Amazone.


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> La Voyageuse LGP in Black


Lovely and gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still with Amazone.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!!!


 Thank you my dear fren!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Lovely and gorgeous!!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## misstrine85

I started spring a bit early  

I wear my beige (clay?) Planetes for work from march-september and my black Planetes from october-february. 

And now I could just not wait anymore


----------



## frenziedhandbag

misstrine85 said:


> I started spring a bit early



For such a light color, you've been maintaining it so well.


----------



## misstrine85

frenziedhandbag said:


> For such a light color, you've been maintaining it so well.


Thank you. The flap actually has some dark nailpolish (!) marks and it has some spots, but for a bag from 2012 (I think?) I think it is keeping up really well


----------



## cheidel

misstrine85 said:


> I started spring a bit early
> 
> I wear my beige (clay?) Planetes for work from march-september and my black Planetes from october-february.
> 
> And now I could just not wait anymore


Beautiful!


----------



## Renee H

My first Longchamp bag! I’m in love!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

[QUOTE="misstrine85, post: 33637424, member: 15072] I think it is keeping up really well[/QUOTE]

It truly is. The Planetes is a very sturdy bag. I actually prefer it to the Neo.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Renee H said:


> My first Longchamp bag! I’m in love!


Beautiful bag and strap. Enjoy! You will love it more and more!


----------



## Renee H

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful bag and strap. Enjoy! You will love it more and more!


Thank you! I’m so excited to use it! Now I need a wallet!


----------



## misstrine85

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you ❤️


----------



## misstrine85

frenziedhandbag said:


> [QUOTE="misstrine85, post: 33637424, member: 15072] I think it is keeping up really well



It truly is. The Planetes is a very sturdy bag. I actually prefer it to the Neo.[/QUOTE]
I have not seen the Neo in real life as we unfortunately don’t have any shops that sells Longchamp in Denmark anymore. But from the pictures I have seen online the Neo looks a bit softer and shinier?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

misstrine85 said:


> Neo looks a bit softer and shinier?


You are right. The fabric has a satiny feel to it and very much softer too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

misstrine85 said:


> we unfortunately don’t have any shops that sells Longchamp in Denmark anymore.


That's a pity. If LC is no longer available in my country, I will be so disappointed.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Renee H said:


> Now I need a wallet!


And the list goes on...  all worthwhile purchases though, for the quality of LC products.


----------



## misstrine85

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are right. The fabric has a satiny feel to it and very much softer too.





frenziedhandbag said:


> That's a pity. If LC is no longer available in my country, I will be so disappointed.





frenziedhandbag said:


> That's a pity. If LC is no longer available in my country, I will be so disappointed.



It is so disapointing. But then I make great memories when my buy my bags on vacation or get my family and friends to buy for me ❤️

Do the Neo slouch when not full?


----------



## cheidel

Renee H said:


> My first Longchamp bag! I’m in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675211


Congrats, very pretty!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

misstrine85 said:


> Do the Neo slouch when not full?


That's true. When a bag is bought on vacation or with the help of friends, it makes it more memorable. 
With usage, the Neo does get softer and slouches slightly. For me, I found the edges of my small Neo wearing out after two years of non frequent usage. No holes formed but I can see that it is inevitable with time. That said, I do still like my small Neo. Very handy for travel/kids' activities or during bad weather.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Navy Foulonne saddle bag today, with my all blue outfit.


----------



## misstrine85

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's true. When a bag is bought on vacation or with the help of friends, it makes it more memorable.
> With usage, the Neo does get softer and slouches slightly. For me, I found the edges of my small Neo wearing out after two years of non frequent usage. No holes formed but I can see that it is inevitable with time. That said, I do still like my small Neo. Very handy for travel/kids' activities or during bad weather.



All of my Planetes and Le Pliages have all gotten wear on their corners after some years, so I am okay with that. I an considering having my MIL sew them as I found a guide online to do so.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

misstrine85 said:


> considering having my MIL sew them as I found a guide online to do so.


Great idea to sew it. I too, had sent in my Le Pliage to LC to sew the corners as I saw a potential hole forming. It came back looking as good as new.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Navy Foulonne saddle bag today, with my all blue outfit.


Love the navy!!!  Looking good!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love the navy!!!  Looking good!


It's really a wonderful bag. I'm so glad I own it.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's really a wonderful bag. I'm so glad I own it.


Is the navy still around anywhere that you know of?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Is the navy still around anywhere that you know of?


I have not checked the department sites yet but it is still available on LC website.

https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/products/hobo-bag-L1334021556.html


----------



## frenziedhandbag

~duplicate post~


----------



## frenziedhandbag

~duplicate post~


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have not checked the department sites yet but it is still available on LC website.
> 
> https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/products/hobo-bag-L1334021556.html


Funny the description says Hobo Bag.   Most described it as a Saddle Bag Crossbody.


----------



## Jcherishz

Out with my LPC in burnt red today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jcherishz said:


> Out with my LPC in burnt red


Beautiful! The strap is so adorable too!


----------



## Jcherishz

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful! The strap is so adorable too!



Thanks! I’ve been itching to take my Amazone out too after seeing your lovely photos! Just waiting for the opportunity to do so.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jcherishz said:


> been itching to take my Amazone out too after seeing your lovely photos


Hope you get to use it soon! And pls do share pics if you can? We will love to see it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jcherishz said:


> Out with my LPC in burnt red today
> View attachment 4679037



A beautiful bag in a lovely photo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dahlia mini SH today.


----------



## sonyamorris

Love love love this gorgeous color!
It makes my day brighter.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> It makes my day brighter.


This color really makes one smile.


----------



## cheidel

Jcherishz said:


> Out with my LPC in burnt red today
> View attachment 4679037


Very pretty and I love the strap!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dahlia mini SH today.


Looks great on you and such a pretty color!


----------



## cheidel

sonyamorris said:


> Love love love this gorgeous color!
> It makes my day brighter.


Lovely and truly a beautiful color!


----------



## cheidel

Black LC Foulonne Saddle Bag Crossbody!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Black LC Foulonne Saddle Bag Crossbody!!


You know I love this bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Miaou MLH today.


----------



## Ludmilla

cheidel said:


> Black LC Foulonne Saddle Bag Crossbody!!


Cute bag and even cuter charm! 
Wish I could have one in every colour.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Miaou MLH today.


I hope they bring this bag back.
Should have gotten the navy one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I hope they bring this bag back


It might just come back. Like the LP seasonal collection with the stars, it is so reminiscent of another LP seasonal starry design but in a different fabric.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> It might just come back. Like the LP seasonal collection with the stars, it is so reminiscent of another LP seasonal starry design but in a different fabric.


I am still kicking myself that I did not get that bag when I had the chance. But, I was with a friend at the store and she said it was ugly and childish and talked me out of it ... sigh. I still think it is cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I still think it is cute!


Definitely cute, I initially found it looking a little eerie when LC first launched it but grew on it the second time.

You are making me wonder if I ought to get that starry bag this season. I like stars but didn't get the first one as the fabric felt it will pile easily. This current season's strap handle is very soft and thankfully not patent.... Hmmm.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yearning for our cancelled beach holiday... 
MLH Miaou and LC sunglasses  at a beachfront cafe for lunch.


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> Cute bag and even cuter charm!
> Wish I could have one in every colour.


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> You know I love this bag!


  Navy is still on my wishlist!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yearning for our cancelled beach holiday...
> MLH Miaou and LC sunglasses  at a beachfront cafe for lunch.


Cute Miaou bag, and beautiful pics!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Navy is still on my wishlist!


Bagshop has it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Cute Miaou bag, and beautiful pics!


Thank you! Beautiful weather today!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Definitely cute, I initially found it looking a little eerie when LC first launched it but grew on it the second time.
> 
> You are making me wonder if I ought to get that starry bag this season. I like stars but didn't get the first one as the fabric felt it will pile easily. This current season's strap handle is very soft and thankfully not patent.... Hmmm.


I have the starry bag and I think it is lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I have the starry bag and I think it is lovely!


Enabler!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Madeleine and "M&Ms" strap.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Madeleine and "M&Ms" strap.


 love it! such a cute outfit too


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> love it! such a cute outfit too


Awwww, you are too kind! I think the M&M strap is cutest of all.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Enabler!


 Yes!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Madeleine and "M&Ms" strap.


Love it with that strap!!!  Looks great on you!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awwww, you are too kind! I think the M&M strap is cutest of all.


I agree, that strap is the cutest of all!  So happy I found that strap last year!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love it with that strap!!!  Looks great on you!


Thank you!


cheidel said:


> So happy I found that strap last year!


Yay to being strap twins!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## frenziedhandbag

Beautiful bag and charm.


----------



## cheidel

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4689481


Gorgeous Cuir!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Neo bucket bag out for the wkn.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Neo bucket bag out for the wkn.


Have a nice weekend!


----------



## cheidel

Weekend trip with large black Cuir and LC blue/black Baxinyl Expandable Travel Bag purchased a couple years ago from Bloomingdales   (bottom two photos are online photos).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Have a nice weekend!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Weekend trip with large black Cuir and LC blue/black Baxinyl Expandable.


Gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous!


I actually forgot I had this travel bag.   I came across it while looking for something in my closet!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I actually forgot I had this travel bag.


I didn't know you have this either. Glad you found it!


----------



## cfrozal23

Amazona said:


> Oh dear, I know how that feels! I purchased a LP pouch that stunk of cigarettes and perfume and my migraine was going all sorts of crazy.
> One thing that helps with deterring odors is putting the bag in a paper bag and setting a plastic pouch containing half a cup of baking soda and some lemon peel in the bag, then loosely closing the paper bag. I did this for a few weeks and just switched the contents of the plastic pouch twice. It didn't completely remove the smell but made it much milder.


Thank you!! Since I have a ton of time on my hands at home... I will try this!!


----------



## cheidel

Carried large LC Cuir in Rust color on Monday to the post office drive up box.    Just happy to get a few minutes out, and back to lockdown.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carried large LC Cuir in Rust


This is such a vibrant color. Love it! Stay safe and healthy my friend.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is such a vibrant color. Love it! Stay safe and healthy my friend.


Thank you, and stay safe also!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

sonyamorris said:


> Love love love this gorgeous color!
> It makes my day brighter.


I just got the pink and I’m in love! Will the wrinkles come out? I’m new to Longchamp! Are you using a bag organizer?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Using my Brandy small cuir for the first time today. Really enjoying the wider and shorter strap.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Using my Brandy small cuir for the first time today. Really enjoying the wider and shorter strap.



Hello, bag cousin!  Makes we wanna use my Medium one but I'm not going anywhere. Wearing an LG bracelet / watch is a distant memory too


----------



## IntheOcean

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is such a vibrant color. Love it! Stay safe and healthy my friend.


Beautiful color! Just what you need these days.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Makes we wanna use my Medium one but I'm not going anywhere


Counting down the days whereby you can use all your accessories soon.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Counting down the days whereby you can use all your accessories soon.



We count down the days together now


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Using my Brandy small cuir for the first time today. Really enjoying the wider and shorter strap.


Such a gorgeous color!  I love the wider, shorter strap too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> We count down the days together now


Indeed.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Such a gorgeous color!  I love the wider, shorter strap too!


Been using it for the past few days and I like how the strap stays put on the shoulder.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My country starts Covid-19 circuit breaker attempt with effect next Tuesday. Mandatory library visit to borrow books to last us a month.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> My country starts Covid-19 circuit breaker attempt with effect next Tuesday. Mandatory library visit to borrow books to last us a month.



Your new avatar is so cute — is that your adorable dog?  Beautiful bag too


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> is that your adorable dog?


Thank you, I'm still using my cuir today. I wish but no, cute doggy not mine sadly.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> My country starts Covid-19 circuit breaker attempt with effect next Tuesday. Mandatory library visit to borrow books to last us a month.


I’m been catching up on my reading too during lockdown.  Love the Brandy Cuir!  Be safe!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I’m been catching up on my reading too during lockdown.  Love the Brandy Cuir!  Be safe!


Me too. I find myself actually even more busy during this period. Trying to find time to read these days is a tad tough.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Groceries run with Foulonne WOC.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Groceries run with Foulonne WOC.


Love the Foulonne!  Be safe!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love the Foulonne!  Be safe!


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Great bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello LC friends! 
Just checking in to see if everyone is fine so far. Have a happy and healthy weekend.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Hello LC friends!


Hello there! Hope you are keeping well? Our "circuit breaker" had been extended to 1st June, with some businesses being allowed to resume after May 12th. All are well at home. Have a wonderful wkn too. Great to see LC family posting. Missing all of you as well.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hello there! Hope you are keeping well? Our "circuit breaker" had been extended to 1st June, with some businesses being allowed to resume after May 12th. All are well at home. Have a wonderful wkn too. Great to see LC family posting. Missing all of you as well.


Glad to hear that you and your family are well. I am doing fine also. 
Here, everything is slowly opening again and I am back at the office for 1 day/week since Easter. Hopefully I can use some LC, soon. 
Take care!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> hopefully I can use some LC, soon.


Great to hear that! Take good care and we look forward to seeing more action shots. I've been just using my Foulonne WOC since I only go out for groceries now, which is once per week.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still with Foulonne WOC but I think I will change out of it for tmr's grocery run. Post office errand today to send some LCs to their new home.  Ever grateful for the lovely ladies I had befriended in this forum.


----------



## MeepMeep67

cheidel said:


> Weekend trip with large black Cuir and LC blue/black Baxinyl Expandable Travel Bag purchased a couple years ago from Bloomingdales   (bottom two photos are online photos).


Those are great bags. Love the expandable



frenziedhandbag said:


> Still with Foulonne WOC but I think I will change out of it for tmr's grocery run. Post office errand today to send some LCs to their new home.  Ever grateful for the lovely ladies I had befriended in this forum.


 OMG!!! Its my box! I can't wait to get it.  Thank you my friend for braving the post office for me. Be safe You're the best!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you my friend for braving the post office for me. Be safe


Don't mention it! I did visit the supermarket thereafter so don't you worry about it. It is mandatory for us to wear a mask in our country so that everyone keeps the risk down.
Thank you dear, for helping me give them a new home. You made my day!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Don't mention it! I did visit the supermarket thereafter so don't you worry about it. It is mandatory for us to wear a mask in our country so that everyone keeps the risk down.
> Thank you dear, for helping me give them a new home. You made my day!


 We are on stay at home orders and wearing masks for essential outings also.  Im so happy to be the new home for the bag super excited


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> We are on stay at home orders and wearing masks for essential outings also.


We are too, in circuit breaker mode and only essential services like supermarkets, post offices etc are allowed to open. Today marks the day whereby basic hairdressing and home bakers are allowed to resume business. The circuit breaker will end on 1st June but we won't know what will happen till then. I'm very excited for you to receive them!


----------



## Ludmilla

Large Bilberry.


----------



## MeepMeep67

such a great color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Large Bilberry.


My fav color!


----------



## Ludmilla

MeepMeep67 said:


> such a great color!





frenziedhandbag said:


> My fav color!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Been using this Etoiles pouch ever since I received it. I can wear it on my shoulder but prefer to wear it crossbody by pairing my Etoiles Cuir strap with it. Very spacious and handy.
What it fits: pouch with hand sanitizer, lip balm, tissues, misc meds, rechargeable battery. Card wallet. Card pouch, key pouch, phone. I also have my mini umbrella at the very bottom.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Been using this Etoiles pouch ever since I received it. I can wear it on my shoulder but prefer to wear it crossbody by pairing my Etoiles Cuir strap with it. Very spacious and handy.
> What it fits: pouch with hand sanitizer, lip balm, tissues, misc meds, rechargeable battery. Card wallet. Card pouch, key pouch, phone. I also have my mini umbrella at the very bottom.



Looking great, bag and strap twin


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Been using this Etoiles pouch ever since I received it. I can wear it on my shoulder but prefer to wear it crossbody by pairing my Etoiles Cuir strap with it. Very spacious and handy.
> What it fits: pouch with hand sanitizer, lip balm, tissues, misc meds, rechargeable battery. Card wallet. Card pouch, key pouch, phone. I also have my mini umbrella at the very bottom.


Love it with that strap, love the strap.  The bag holds a lot.  Looking good!!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Been using this Etoiles pouch ever since I received it. I can wear it on my shoulder but prefer to wear it crossbody by pairing my Etoiles Cuir strap with it. Very spacious and handy.
> What it fits: pouch with hand sanitizer, lip balm, tissues, misc meds, rechargeable battery. Card wallet. Card pouch, key pouch, phone. I also have my mini umbrella at the very bottom.


Lovely! I also have an Etoiles piece.


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Been using this Etoiles pouch ever since I received it. I can wear it on my shoulder but prefer to wear it crossbody by pairing my Etoiles Cuir strap with it. Very spacious and handy.
> What it fits: pouch with hand sanitizer, lip balm, tissues, misc meds, rechargeable battery. Card wallet. Card pouch, key pouch, phone. I also have my mini umbrella at the very bottom.


Looks so good with your strap! It is hard to believe that it holds that much with a mini umbrella too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great, bag and strap twin





MeepMeep67 said:


> Looking good!!





Ludmilla said:


> Lovely!.





Lizzys said:


> Looks so good with your strap!!



Thank you dear all, for sharing my joy! It was on preview sale in my country for 50% off. It truly is a wonderful piece. I'm kinda surprised it fits so much. I had my eye on it when I saw it irl early this year at the boutique but its slim depth made me wonder how much it can fit. I am not a matchy matchy person but I think Etoiles cuir strap is perfect with it. Special thank you to @kadelle for sharing your Neo pouch and reignited my interest for this bag.


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> Large Bilberry.
> View attachment 4730969


One of my favorite colors for LC LP!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Been using this Etoiles pouch ever since I received it. I can wear it on my shoulder but prefer to wear it crossbody by pairing my Etoiles Cuir strap with it. Very spacious and handy.
> What it fits: pouch with hand sanitizer, lip balm, tissues, misc meds, rechargeable battery. Card wallet. Card pouch, key pouch, phone. I also have my mini umbrella at the very bottom.


Very cute!  Looks great on you, and love the LeSport pouch too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> One of my favorite colors for LC LP!


Me too! I'm glad I still have a pouch in it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very cute!  Looks great on you, and love the LeSport pouch too!


Thank you dear! It's quite a handy size.


----------



## Ludmilla

cheidel said:


> One of my favorite colors for LC LP!


Mine too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Le Pliage Etoiles Pouch today. Love how the light just reflects off her in the 2nd photo


----------



## sittysue

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!


love my large billberry -also have large travel size


----------



## Ludmilla

sittysue said:


> love my large billberry -also have large travel size


Yes, this one of the most practical bags I own.


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage Etoiles Pouch today. Love how the light just reflects off her in the 2nd photo


So adorable!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> So adorable!!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

This Etoiles pouch is so handy and the stars are so cute.


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage Etoiles Pouch today. Love how the light just reflects off her in the 2nd photo


I really like this color too! I was so tempted to get the small LP in this color. But somehow I resisted! I only allowed myself one bag purchase from this sale. instead I got the small cosmetic pouch in blue!


frenziedhandbag said:


> This Etoiles pouch is so handy and the stars are so cute.


Wow nice idea! I wouldn't have thought to add a long strap and turn that into a crossbody. Now it is even more versatile.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Using my Brandy small cuir for the first time today. Really enjoying the wider and shorter strap.


Are those Melissa shoes? Very cute outfit! This color is gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Now it is even more versatile.


It is definitely hard to change out of this crossbody style. So convenient to get in and out of the bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Are those Melissa shoes? Very cute outfit! This color is gorgeous!


Thank you dear! Yup, Melissa shoes but sadly, the fit is not right for me. Too tight one size down and too loose one size up.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> This Etoiles pouch is so handy and the stars are so cute.


Very cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very cute!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Doctor's appointment thus Big Ben is out to carry along my records. 3D pouch crossbody goes into Big Ben as a catch all. Black Foulonne card holder which can function as a compact wallet.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Doctor's appointment thus Big Ben is out to carry along my records. 3D pouch crossbody goes into Big Ben as a catch all. Black Foulonne card holder which can function as a compact wallet.


Love Big Ben!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love Big Ben!


Me too! It has a dear place in my heart.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Quick appt today so mini SH club gets to go.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Me too! It has a dear place in my heart.


Hope doctor appointment went well!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Hope doctor appointment went well!


Thank you dear for your sweet thoughts. It was a good headstart. I will require further appointments to get more checks in the process but at least it felt like a progress of sorts with the end of circuit breaker in my country. Been holding off the checks due to Covid. Hope all is going well for you too?


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you dear for your sweet thoughts. It was a good headstart. I will require further appointments to get more checks in the process but at least it felt like a progress of sorts with the end of circuit breaker in my country. Been holding off the checks due to Covid. Hope all is going well for you too?


 Glad you are able to get out and go to the Doc.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you dear for your sweet thoughts. It was a good headstart. I will require further appointments to get more checks in the process but at least it felt like a progress of sorts with the end of circuit breaker in my country. Been holding off the checks due to Covid. Hope all is going well for you too?


I am glad to hear that you are fine. Here, check-ups are cancelled - for now until July. Not so happy about that, because after a health scare moment in February my follow-up check-ups were cancelled. I guess September will be the first opportunity to do them. Sigh.
Work wise everything is more or less back to normal. At least I am back at the office.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Glad you are able to get out and go to the Doc.


I'm glad as well but still staying home unless I need to get groceries. It is probably for the best for everyone for now.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> At least I am back at the office.


I feel you. Waiting for the unknown is not exactly fun especially with all the uncertainty and worry. Take good care to rest and nourish yourself with nutrition as much as possible interim. This year just flashed by... I can't believe it is already June. September will come soon and hopefully we see a better world by then. I'm glad you are back at the office. Every bit of routine or normalcy counts these days.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> I feel you. Waiting for the unknown is not exactly fun especially with all the uncertainty and worry. Take good care to rest and nourish yourself with nutrition as much as possible interim. This year just flashed by... I can't believe it is already June. September will come soon and hopefully we see a better world by then. I'm glad you are back at the office. Every bit of routine or normalcy counts these days.


This is so true! I try not to overthink too much and try to live healthy through summer. Cannot believe that it is already June, either.  What a weird year.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I try not to overthink too much.


Indeed! Positivity helps a lot. As much as we are not able to enjoy the activities we used to do freely, I thought this is a good time to find new hobbies or revisit old interests.

Just to stay on topic, I really enjoyed organising my LC bags/SLGs/straps today. Not going anywhere but loaded my Madeleine as I kinda miss her. I thought they make a rather cheerful combi together. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Indeed! Positivity helps a lot. As much as we are not able to enjoy the activities we used to do freely, I thought this is a good time to find new hobbies or revisit old interests.
> 
> Just to stay on topic, I really enjoyed organising my LC bags/SLGs/straps today. Not going anywhere but loaded my Madeleine as I kinda miss her. I thought they make a rather cheerful combi together. Happy weekend everyone!


Lovely bag and nice strap! Hope you can use both, soon. 
Happy weekend!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag and nice strap! Hope you can use both, soon.
> Happy weekend!


Maybe next week for groceries shopping. Have a great one!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm glad as well but still staying home unless I need to get groceries. It is probably for the best for everyone for now.


We’re doing the same, only going out for groceries!!  Be safe!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Black Mini Webbing Cuir with Reversible Mademoiselle strap which I got from the recent sale. The length of this strap is 80cm which makes it a nice shoulder bag for my 5’1” frame


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> We’re doing the same, only going out for groceries!!  Be safe!


Yes, only for essential activities. Otherwise staying home. Stay safe my friend!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> The length of this strap is 80cm which makes it a nice shoulder bag


Lovely strap and I agree about the length. Perfect for shoulder carry.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Longchamp Le Pliage S in Navy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SakuraSakura said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage S in Navy.


The cutest LP size ever.


----------



## theprettymiss

My first LC  Im obsessed with the gold hardware and dark beige color!

..Does anyone know how to get these stupid wrinkles out? I have it partially filled. I probably need to carry more, Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bilberry today.


----------



## Ludmilla

theprettymiss said:


> My first LC  Im obsessed with the gold hardware and dark beige color!
> 
> ..Does anyone know how to get these stupid wrinkles out? I have it partially filled. I probably need to carry more, Lol.
> View attachment 4752800


I guess they vanish over time. 
Enjoy your first LC!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I guess they vanish over time.
> Enjoy your first LC!


Yes, they do. @theprettymiss keep using it and they will be gone soon. Very pretty color!


----------



## theprettymiss

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes, they do. @theprettymiss keep using it and they will be gone soon. Very pretty color!


 I hope so. I wonder if an organizer would help.

Thanks, I love the dark beige color. It seems like it wont be too hard to keep clean since its not as light.


----------



## SakuraSakura

frenziedhandbag said:


> The cutest LP size ever.



Thank you! I love this size as well. I've also seen mini vintage le pliages. I also adore the backpacks because they're so light-weight and convertible.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

theprettymiss said:


> I wonder if an organizer would help.


It might. I started off using a bag organiser with all my bags, including LPs but even without, the creases will go away. Agree about the color, it is a rich and deep color, should be of easier maintenance than the lighter colored ones. 



SakuraSakura said:


> I love this size as well. I also adore the backpacks because they're so light-weight and convertible.


My first LP was the mini. It was my fav Lp size. Adorable and yet fits so much. Something about it being a handheld bag just makes it more special in a way. I used to have a LP backpack and adore it too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Neo bucket bag.


----------



## theprettymiss

frenziedhandbag said:


> It might. I started off using a bag organiser with all my bags, including LPs but even without, the creases will go away. Agree about the color, it is a rich and deep color, should be of easier maintenance than the lighter colored ones.
> 
> 
> My first LP was the mini. It was my fav Lp size. Adorable and yet fits so much. Something about it being a handheld bag just makes it more special in a way. I used to have a LP backpack and adore it too!



Do you have any suggestions of organizers that fit the LP Small top handle?? Ive been browsing CloverSac but only found a base shaper


----------



## frenziedhandbag

theprettymiss said:


> Do you have any suggestions of organizers that fit the LP Small top handle?


My only experience had been Samorga. I do find it a tad pricey but the good thing is that it can be custom made to the size you want and it is very well made plus it lasts for years. I have the mini (smallest size) and it does fit into the mini SH. There seems to be a lot of options on Amazon these days, maybe you can take a look and compare dimensions and pricing.


----------



## theprettymiss

frenziedhandbag said:


> My only experience had been Samorga. I do find it a tad pricey but the good thing is that it can be custom made to the size you want and it is very well made plus it lasts for years. I have the mini (smallest size) and it does fit into the mini SH. There seems to be a lot of options on Amazon these days, maybe you can take a look and compare dimensions and pricing.


Thanks. Yes I think the dimensions are whats throwing me off. Ill check out Samorga and see if I can find similar dimensions on amazon.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

theprettymiss said:


> Thanks. Yes I think the dimensions are whats throwing me off


The sizes can be reallyconfusing. There is a category for Longchamp on Samorga's website. Her measurements are accurate. This is the mini that I got from Samorga. Not categorised under Longchamp but under "for all bags". 

https://samorga.com/?product=n2w8-h5-9-d4in-mini


----------



## MeepMeep67

First outing for my little workhorse because of Covid 19 shelter in place. 
( I left the clear plastic on the front  hardware though.)   First jail break for mom (83 yrs), she lives in a senior community, we are at the Dermo getting some skin cancer removed. She loved sunbathing lathered in baby oil the good old days!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> First outing for my little workhorse


Love your outfit. The scarf goes so well with your bag. My love and well wishes for your mum. Seniors have it even tougher during these times.


----------



## primavera99

Not necessarily today, buy I'm thankful for this LGP monogram clutch for accompanying me on the first time outing (ok... Work related) ever since covid-19. 
Normally, I didn't have to worry about bringing extra masks, hand sanitizer, extra pack of tissues, disinfectant spray, etc since it was all provided at the office and I usually like to use antibacterial wipes (which I can throw in any bag I'm wearing) 
But times are changing now and I'm thankful that I don't have the urge to think to buy another set of pouch(es) because this... is just perfect


----------



## Ludmilla

MeepMeep67 said:


> First outing for my little workhorse because of Covid 19 shelter in place.
> ( I left the clear plastic on the front  hardware though.)   First jail break for mom (83 yrs), she lives in a senior community, we are at the Dermo getting some skin cancer removed. She loved sunbathing lathered in baby oil the good old days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758227


What a lovely bag! And all the best for your Mum!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

primavera99 said:


> This... is just perfect


Lovely LGP pouch bag. I have this in the Etoiles print and I absolutely agree with you, it is perfect!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Larger Neo bucket bag. Safe (both material and color) and fuss free bag to the hair salon.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Larger Neo bucket bag. Safe (both material and color) and fuss free bag to the hair salon.



Omg lucky you! I am DYING to go to the hair salon. They’ve started reopening here but I’m still pretty nervous about it. Good luck.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I am DYING to go to the hair salon.


I understand! When salons are allowed to open here, people queued for hours to get a haircut. I was lucky that my appointment was made months back and I didn't have to wait. I finally colored my hair ytd. Bye bye to half and half hair color finally.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> They’ve started reopening here but I’m still pretty nervous about it.



I understand. My hubby is still cutting my hair


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My hubby is still cutting my hair


Talented hubby!


----------



## viewwing

My first
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 LC to get a new set of tires for my truck!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

All packed for doctor's appointment tmr. LE MSH LP in Garnet with Dandy pouch.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My first LC


Looking great!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for doctor's appointment tmr. LE MSH LP in Garnet with Dandy pouch.


These small light pouches are addictive!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> These small light pouches are addictive!


Indeed! I have to stop myself from acquiring more but they are so useful and allows me to indulge in fun cheerful prints.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

So glad that this Foulonne card wallet fits into my run pack. No more taking out cards and cash.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Indeed! I have to stop myself from acquiring more but they are so useful and allows me to indulge in fun cheerful prints.


Lol..how many do u have? I just got my first one. A nice bright color so I can find it easily!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Lol..how many do u have?


I have four and I think that's plenty enough for me since I don't carry much these days. Two were discontinued large LP cosmetic cases in gunmetal and bilberry. One Club in Cobalt and another in this Dandy print. I adore pouches and have to resist getting new ones.

Your pink Club pouch is lovely. SS's pomegranate is lovely as well. I'm trying to resist that cos it has a white lining (which I try not to get).


----------



## Lizzys

I guess you could call me a pouch lover too!


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> I guess you could call me a pouch lover too!



wow yes! All so functional! n Cost efficient especially if u use them daily in bigger bags!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I guess you could call me a pouch lover too!


What a lovely collection! I like how you try not to duplicate sizes. They each serve their individual purposes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Enroute to LC boutique to check out FW20 arrivals with Navy Foulonne saddle bag. Also, to pick up my blue strap since I like the red so much. I hope the boutique is not too busy so that I can trouble my SA to help me punch a couple more holes to make this saddle bag hang higher.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Enroute to LC boutique to check out FW20 arrivals with Navy Foulonne saddle bag. Also, to pick up my blue strap since I like the red so much. I hope the boutique is not too busy so that I can trouble my SA to help me punch a couple more holes to make this saddle bag hang higher.
> 
> View attachment 4769504
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769505


How cool! I am totally out of the loop and have no idea about FW20.


----------



## Yuki85

Got this beauty delivered today. Ordered it online for 140 Euros!! Love the size and the leather is super


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> How cool! I am totally out of the loop and have no idea about FW20.


It was such an enjoyable morning. I had fun trying out some of the sales items for SS20 and new items (small collection arrived) for FW20. I am excited to share that FW looks very promising. The colors are lovely! I'm liking a lot of what I saw today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Love the size and the leather is super


I was eyeing this same bag last year, in silver but alas, I can't fit my long card wallet in it. Congrats on your score. This is a beautiful piece and will serve you for many years.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> It was such an enjoyable morning. I had fun trying out some of the sales items for SS20 and new items (small collection arrived) for FW20. I am excited to share that FW looks very promising. The colors are lovely! I'm liking a lot of what I saw today!


This sounds really promising. But, I am literally rowung to ban island at the moment, so I will not even take a little glimpse. 
Glad you were able to enjoy yourself! Shopping is not really funny around here these days.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Glad you were able to enjoy yourself! Shopping is not really funny around here these days.


I was the only customer at the boutique. Safe distancing measures were in place and I queued for 30 mins to get into the mall and 6 rounds of checking in and out digitally from the train station and then to get to the boutique. All I went was to the LC boutique, grab a quick lunch and then onward home. If not for the sales items that I'm supposed to pick up today, I don't think I will be making the trip down to the mall. It is quite time consuming and tiring. I am sorry to hear that shopping is not fun for you in your country. I took some pics of FW20 items and will post them. Hope you can have a quick look at them as we sip a cocktail on ban island.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was the only customer at the boutique. Safe distancing measures were in place and I queued for 30 mins to get into the mall and 6 rounds of checking in and out digitally from the train station and then to get to the boutique. All I went was to the LC boutique, grab a quick lunch and then onward home. If not for the sales items that I'm supposed to pick up today, I don't think I will be making the trip down to the mall. It is quite time consuming and tiring. I am sorry to hear that shopping is not fun for you in your country. I took some pics of FW20 items and will post them. Hope you can have a quick look at them as we sip a cocktail on ban island.


Cocktail on ban island sounds great!
Procedures of shopping here sound similar to those in your country. And if you do not have an urgent business you think twice of going somewhere.
And to stay on the topic of this thread. My all time favorite travel companion is waiting on the train with me to take a trip to the country home.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> if you do not have an urgent business you think twice of going somewhere.
> My all time favorite travel companion


That's so true. I choose to stay home unless I need to go get groceries. I love your travel companion. Safe travels!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's so true. I choose to stay home unless I need to go get groceries. I love your travel companion. Safe travels!


Thank you. We reached our destination safe and sound.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> We reached our destination safe and sound.


Wonderful! Enjoy and stay safe.


----------



## Indiana

Yuki85 said:


> Got this beauty delivered today. Ordered it online for 140 Euros!! Love the size and the leather is super
> 
> View attachment 4769749


This is lovely.  I just got the same bag in navy and I love it too.. wondering if I can justify another in caramel like yours!  Fab price!


----------



## Yuki85

Indiana said:


> This is lovely.  I just got the same bag in navy and I love it too.. wondering if I can justify another in caramel like yours!  Fab price!



Love this bag sooo much!! I am usually a LV girl but now changed to longchamp and love it sooo far!


----------



## viewwing

Yuki85 said:


> Love this bag sooo much!! I am usually a LV girl but now changed to longchamp and love it sooo far!


Me too! LV has not been getting my money far a while. Which was your first LC?


----------



## Yuki85

viewwing said:


> Me too! LV has not been getting my money far a while. Which was your first LC?


 Of course, le pliage! Now I have 3 of them LOL. I used to love LV ( classics) but the design lately is just not my cup of tea. And I am just to fed up with all the price increases... And which was your first LC?


----------



## viewwing

Yuki85 said:


> Of course, le pliage! Now I have 3 of them LOL. I used to love LV ( classics) but the design lately is just not my cup of tea. And I am just to fed up with all the price increases... And which was your first LC?


Yesss! You’re right about the price increases.i also feel they keep redoing the common designs in different canvas with different drawings etc only n it’s getting boring.
my first was the mademoiselle! I love it! The leather is soft and thick. I almost like it better than my lockme bb. It’s much lighter too! It’s my only LC so far but I’m looking for more!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Pink on pink today with mini SH in Fuschia.


----------



## patitaloca

This is my mini le pliage.


----------



## viewwing

patitaloca said:


> This is my mini le pliage.
> View attachment 4775182


So classy!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for doctor's appointment tmr. LE MSH LP in Garnet with Dandy pouch.


Beautiful garnet Eiffel!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Enroute to LC boutique to check out FW20 arrivals with Navy Foulonne saddle bag. Also, to pick up my blue strap since I like the red so much. I hope the boutique is not too busy so that I can trouble my SA to help me punch a couple more holes to make this saddle bag hang higher.
> 
> View attachment 4769504
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769505


Love that navy!


----------



## cheidel

Indiana said:


> This is lovely.  I just got the same bag in navy and I love it too.. wondering if I can justify another in caramel like yours!  Fab price!


Very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pink on pink today with mini SH in Fuschia.
> 
> View attachment 4774443


Lovely color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

patitaloca said:


> This is my mini le pliage.


Cutie and it looks fab with the chain.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely color!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## Indiana

cheidel said:


> Love that navy!


Me too!  Also love that larger size of saddle bag..  Leather looks lush!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Indiana said:


> Leather looks lush!


It really is! Generous space as well.


----------



## SmokieDragon

patitaloca said:


> This is my mini le pliage.
> View attachment 4775182



Yay for being identical twinsies on the bag and strap!


----------



## viewwing

My second LC!! Out for the first time. Waiting for me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My second LC!!


Oh, you got this beauty too! Congrats! Hope you are liking it? To me, this is a very unique piece, with a 3D effect almost.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, you got this beauty too! Congrats! Hope you are liking it? To me, this is a very unique piece, with a 3D effect almost.


Yes! I think it’s unique too...I chose this over the croc ones as I love the color palette! I was worried it might hold little but it fits all my essentials! Do you also have it?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Do you also have it?


It's actually pretty spacious, as with all of LC bags are actually. I did deliberate over it for a while but I opted for the Brandy estamps mini in the end. Glad you are loving yours! It's really pretty!


----------



## Julia T.

My everyday bag for now. It’s small but can carry lots of things, and also it’s survived from disinfectant spray


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ratty Cuir is out for the wkn! Even though we are not going anywhere.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Julia T. said:


> My everyday bag for now.


Trusty LGP. Gorgeous in this color combi. Quoting my friend, LC is really the go-to bag in current times. Wipes down easily.


----------



## Julia T.

frenziedhandbag said:


> Trusty LGP. Gorgeous in this color combi. Quoting my friend, LC is really the go-to bag in current times. Wipes down easily.


agreed. how about le pliage cuir? is it easy to clean? i'm quite reluctant to bring leather bags these days, and afraid the disinfectant spray would ruin the leather.


----------



## Indiana

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ratty Cuir is out for the wkn! Even though we are not going anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4777968


Love this!  So quirky!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Julia T. said:


> i'm quite reluctant to bring leather bags these days, and afraid the disinfectant spray would ruin the leather.


I will be hesitant to use a disinfectant spray on the cuir as it usually contains a high level of alcohol and might stain the leather? That said, I've had no experience. Maybe someone else can chime in on their experience.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Indiana said:


> Love this!  So quirky!


Thank you! I love the cheese print on the underside of the flap. Nobody will know it is there till I lift the flap.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> My second LC!! Out for the first time. Waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776624



Congrats!!  A nice size and looks great! Glad to be fraternal twins with you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ratty Cuir is out for the wkn! Even though we are not going anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4777968



Yay, my bag twinsie is out and about! I generally don't button the flap so that the underside can be seen


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!!  A nice size and looks great! Glad to be fraternal twins with you!


Thanks! Which twin do u have?


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ratty Cuir is out for the wkn! Even though we are not going anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4777968


So cute! And that mouse charm!! Love!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> So cute! And that mouse charm!! Love!


Thank you. I really love this bag. It's adorable in a subtle way.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I generally don't button the flap so that the underside can be seen


Agree! Most convenient to access things as well. That's what I did today, out for a quick meal with the son.


----------



## Julia T.

frenziedhandbag said:


> I will be hesitant to use a disinfectant spray on the cuir as it usually contains a high level of alcohol and might stain the leather? That said, I've had no experience. Maybe someone else can chime in on their experience.


i also thought so, because of alcohol and chemical thingy, that's why i don't bring any leather bags, oh except coach charlie bucket, it's pebble leather and it's also survived from disinfectant spray. i was freaking out at first, but now it seems fine.. no discoloring, no cracking. but with lamb skin or any delicate leather, i don't think so..  anyway, thanks for your reply. have a great weekend.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Thanks! Which twin do u have?



I have the Black Croco and the Black Webbing Cuir


----------



## SmokieDragon

Mini Roseau Python


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Mini Roseau Python


Little darling! Looking so chic!


----------



## thatsportsgirl

I just wanted to give a shoutout to you Longchamp lovers! It is such a well-crafted timeless brand. I have a vintage green Longchamp Le Foulonne (I think) from the 80's that I pilfered from in my mother's closet. I still carry TODAY and get tons of compliments on it. It has held up beautifully.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

thatsportsgirl said:


> I just wanted to give a shoutout to you Longchamp lovers! It is such a well-crafted timeless brand. I have a vintage green Longchamp Le Foulonne (I think) from the 80's that I pilfered from in my mother's closet. I still carry TODAY and get tons of compliments on it. It has held up beautifully.



Your vintage bag is in great shape!   Longchamp is actually reviving a somewhat similar style from its archives for the upcoming fall season; they are calling it the "Longchamp 1980" bag. Posted some runway pics below. So you are very on trend!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Agree! Most convenient to access things as well. That's what I did today, out for a quick meal with the son.


love the size on you! is the size similar to a small cuir? Or is it smaller?


----------



## SmokieDragon

thatsportsgirl said:


> I just wanted to give a shoutout to you Longchamp lovers! It is such a well-crafted timeless brand. I have a vintage green Longchamp Le Foulonne (I think) from the 80's that I pilfered from in my mother's closet. I still carry TODAY and get tons of compliments on it. It has held up beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778983



It looks great!! Can't believe the bag is probably 35 years old!!!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> I have the Black Croco and the Black Webbing Cuir


Do u prefer the black croco or the mini roseau?


----------



## cheidel

Julia T. said:


> My everyday bag for now. It’s small but can carry lots of things, and also it’s survived from disinfectant spray
> View attachment 4777961


Very pretty!


----------



## patitaloca

SmokieDragon said:


> Mini Roseau Python
> 
> View attachment 4778868



Lovely!  Will you please share what fits in this cutie?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> love the size on you! is the size similar to a small cuir? Or is it smaller?


Thank you! It is smaller than the small cuir but bigger than the mini cuir (the striped one that you have).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thatsportsgirl said:


> vintage green Longchamp Le Foulonne


My fav line from LC. Your Foulonne bag is gorgeous and it is holding up so well. Wow!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Do u prefer the black croco or the mini roseau?



I think I can't say which one I prefer. They each offer something different or else I wouldn't have gotten them



patitaloca said:


> Lovely!  Will you please share what fits in this cutie?



Thanks so much! I have space for my Foulonne Double Zip Coin Purse, tissues, sanitiser, a small 10ml hand cream, car keys, phone and lipstick (when the time comes to use it again).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Two LCs today; Ratty Cuir and Garnet Eiffel MSH (awesome for carrying documents and more!)


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Two LCs today; Ratty Cuir and Garnet Eiffel MSH (awesome for carrying documents and more!)
> 
> View attachment 4781245



Lovely pair!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely pair!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Groceries run with my new LP Club backpack in Plum. I'm using a Samorga organiser with it so that my water bottle does not roll around.


----------



## Ludmilla

Cosmopolitan said:


> Your vintage bag is in great shape!   Longchamp is actually reviving a somewhat similar style from its archives for the upcoming fall season; they are calling it the "Longchamp 1980" bag. Posted some runway pics below. So you are very on trend!
> 
> View attachment 4779012
> View attachment 4779013


Oooh! Pretty! I love saddle bags.  It is nice to see them come back.


thatsportsgirl said:


> I just wanted to give a shoutout to you Longchamp lovers! It is such a well-crafted timeless brand. I have a vintage green Longchamp Le Foulonne (I think) from the 80's that I pilfered from in my mother's closet. I still carry TODAY and get tons of compliments on it. It has held up beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778983



Very nice vintage bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Khaki today.


Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## SmokieDragon

An on the go shot taken in traffic today. The strap that came with my Small Mademoiselle Bucket Bag is longish and thin (like all Mademoiselle long straps LOL) so I decided to use my Parisis strap with it. Same width as the short strap, hence a better match too


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Khaki today.


Happy Friday to you too! Khaki LP is another of my fav colors!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> hence a better match too


The golden embroidery on the Parisis strap match the gold hw on Bucket Mlle too. Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Polling day. Brought my larger Cavalcade to vote. Changed out to my first Foulonne SLG, this trusty key holder in Vermillion. I use mine to store cards.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Polling day. Brought my larger Cavalcade to vote. Changed out to my first Foulonne SLG, this trusty key holder in Vermillion. I use mine to store cards.
> 
> View attachment 4783578
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783579



Looking great!! I'll bet you had an umbrella and water bottle in there


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> The golden embroidery on the Parisis strap match the gold hw on Bucket Mlle too. Gorgeous!



Thanks so much!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> An on the go shot taken in traffic today. The strap that came with my Small Mademoiselle Bucket Bag is longish and thin (like all Mademoiselle long straps LOL) so I decided to use my Parisis strap with it. Same width as the short strap, hence a better match too
> 
> View attachment 4783544


Can u carry it on the shoulder with the short strap?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I'll bet you had an umbrella and water bottle in there


You know me well! It's roomy enough to accommodate both! Really a generous size!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Can u carry it on the shoulder with the short strap?


Yes, you can but the strap drop is rather short and this was my consideration for it. But it can be worked around by using a shorter strap with it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Raining cats and dogs so Miaou LP it is.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Changed out to Game On in Carmine for dinner.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Changed out to Game On in Carmine for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 4786712



Hello, bag twin!! Looking great


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Polling day. Brought my larger Cavalcade to vote. Changed out to my first Foulonne SLG, this trusty key holder in Vermillion. I use mine to store cards.
> 
> View attachment 4783578


how’s the leather on the cavalcade? Is it easy to scratch? Or low maintenance? Is it soft and flexible or more stiff n structured?


----------



## littleblackbag

Went to town today, second time since we opened up again. Was going to take my Celine small vertical Cabas, but then remembered all the hand sanitizers that we have to use, and didn’t want to get that in contact with the handles of the Celine. So took my SLH Longchamp instead. Love that it’s a carefree bag yet still stylish.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Hello, bag twin!! Looking great


Thank you bag twin! Love how hard wearing this bag is.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> how’s the leather on the cavalcade? Is it easy to scratch? Or low maintenance? Is it soft and flexible or more stiff n structured?


I've seen some terrible scratches on the display pieces in the boutique but those were handled daily. I don't use mine daily but I don't see it as a delicate bag. So far, no scratches on mine. It was drizzled on when I used it and I just wiped it down. No water stains. It is soft, but not as soft as the cuir. Flexible yes, but still maintains some form of structure. Definitely not stiff.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Love that it’s a carefree bag yet still stylish.


Missing your posts! Great to see you again. Agree that the LP is carefree and yet stylish. Definitely a staple in our collection.


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Changed out to Game On in Carmine for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 4786712


I really like the look of this bag.  I have the Heritage in a similar color and wish I had this one instead especially with the pretty clip you have on it.  I have the navy Game On and that clip looks almost like this one and really enjoy it.  I guess I can't have everything!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I guess I can't have everything!


Oh, the Navy you own is equally gorgeous! I was deliberating between navy and carmine but went for carmine instead. Like you, I'm really enjoying this bag as well. It's hardy, but is not rigid. That's very important for me. I still prefer some softness to a leather bag. It's just more comfortable carrying it. Since you have the heritage in the burgundy (I think), you do have the best of both worlds. I wish the original clip that came with this carmine was the matching tassels but instead it was the YES clip which is just too trendy for me. Thank goodness LC sells alternative clips.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Game On in Carmine with a summer looking outfit.


----------



## sonyamorris

Haven’t posted anything in months, but carried a lot my Longchamp bags.
Today this beauty (with matching scarf) is riding a bus with me


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Today this beauty (with matching scarf)


Acid! This is gorgeous! Wish I got it whilst I still could but I only see it on Edisac now which does not ship internationally. It looks such a cheerful color and I love your matching scarf with it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My happy place. The library. We go once a week. Safe distancing rules apply. Only 30 mins to borrow and leave.


----------



## msd_bags

At a Uniqlo store earlier to exchange pairs of pants that I bought online but fit big.  First time out for my Roseau Essential tote.


----------



## viewwing

msd_bags said:


> At a Uniqlo store earlier to exchange pairs of pants that I bought online but fit big.  First time out for my Roseau Essential tote.
> View attachment 4793147


Looks like a really practical bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> First time out for my Roseau Essential tote.


It looks perfect on you and I must say your pic of it is much better than seeing it all stuffed in the boutique. I love how smooshy and soft it looks on you. You must be enjoying it.


----------



## msd_bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks perfect on you and I must say your pic of it is much better than seeing it all stuffed in the boutique. I love how smooshy and soft it looks on you. You must be enjoying it.


I tried this tote in LC Taka there in SG last year, without the stuffing.  I loved the smooshiness of the leather!  That’s why when it went on sale here, it was hard to resist.  
Question, has the Essential tote been discontinued? Thanks.


----------



## msd_bags

viewwing said:


> Looks like a really practical bag!


It is!


----------



## westvillage

Today it’s this saddle bag from 2015/16. Foulonne leather in a very soft expandable style with three roomy compartments. This style came and went very quickly in LCs lineup. I haven’t worn it too much but my needs have certainly changed (sanitizers wipes, masks and gloves) so those compartments are superuseful now.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Etoiles Pouch - I attached the strap from my Mini Roseau Python to make it a crossbody (same width as the short strap that the pouch comes with)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> has the Essential tote been discontinued?


Are you referring to this one? I'm unsure but looking at the black which is yet to be discounted, it should still be in the line.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> compartments are superuseful now.


Beautiful Foulonne. Always a classic. I can imagine the three compartments to provide very useful organisation. Wish LC comes up with more styles for Foulonne. It's such a fabulous line.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Etoiles Pouch


Looking great bag twin!


----------



## msd_bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Are you referring to this one? I'm unsure but looking at the black which is yet to be discounted, it should still be in the line.


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking great bag twin!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Lizzys

SmokieDragon said:


> Etoiles Pouch - I attached the strap from my Mini Roseau Python to make it a crossbody (same width as the short strap that the pouch comes with)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794099


Bag twins!  This is the greatest little bag and it is hard to believe it is still listed as available on the US site for half price.  I haven't used mine with an additional strap yet but plan to if I ever get to go out again.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Lizzys said:


> Bag twins!  This is the greatest little bag and it is hard to believe it is still listed as available on the US site for half price.  I haven't used mine with an additional strap yet but plan to if I ever get to go out again.



Yay indeed for being bag twins!


----------



## MoznEd

My new purchase. First time used today


----------



## viewwing

MoznEd said:


> My new purchase. First time used today


love it! I bought the same color in the hobo style but it came with a stain. Now I’m afraid of suede, seems so delicate but more power to you if u love it and can maintain it well!


----------



## Lizzys

MoznEd said:


> My new purchase. First time used today
> 
> View attachment 4797486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797487


Welcome!  This is such a great style and the suede sure adds to the beauty of the bag.  Enjoy it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MoznEd said:


> My new purchase.


Lovely Mademoiselle bucket. The suede adds contrast to the bag. Love it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MoznEd said:


> My new purchase. First time used today
> 
> View attachment 4797486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797487



Lovely!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

I thought I would never buy a pvc bag (right?)...but then I saw this pretty little thing and ...boom...all mine !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glam80 said:


> I thought I would never buy a pvc bag (right?)..


This is cute! Congrats!


----------



## Ludmilla

The Cuir today (and probably for the rest of the week).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> The Cuir today


I'm really loving such warm camel tones lately. They somehow make me feel warm, cosy and soothing. Always the perfect neutral too.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm really loving such warm camel tones lately. They somehow make me feel warm, cosy and soothing. Always the perfect neutral too.


Yes, the colour goes with everything.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, the colour goes with everything.


Thank you for affirming that. I'm eyeing the Foulonne bucket bag in caramel for a long time.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for affirming that. I'm eyeing the Foulonne bucket bag in caramel for a long time.


This is a lovely bag! Lately, I am a lot into bucket bags. 
I have a Foulonne bag in camel, too. The shade is a bit lighter than the shade of the Cuir. But, my Foulonne in camel goes with everything, too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> This is a lovely bag! Lately, I am a lot into bucket bags.


I've always loved bucket bags. Have you posted your Foulonne camel bag before? I've only seen Cognac and Caramel in Foulonne.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've always loved bucket bags. Have you posted your Foulonne camel bag before? I've only seen Cognac and Caramel in Foulonne.


Yes, I have posted the bag, but it must be ages ago as I have not worn that bag for over a year now. (Shame on me.)
Maybe I got the colour wrong? It is definitely not Cognac, but a lighter brown. I always thought about it as camel.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> The Cuir today (and probably for the rest of the week).
> View attachment 4801926



Smooshy, smooshy!


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> The Cuir today (and probably for the rest of the week).


wow! Puddly leather goodness! Love it!


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Smooshy, smooshy!





viewwing said:


> wow! Puddly leather goodness! Love it!


Thank you both so much!
Poor bag was a bit neglected this year. Have to use it more.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> t is definitely not Cognac, but a lighter brown. I always thought about it as camel.


At least the bag is still in your collection so it isn't that bad at all. Interesting that it is a lighter brown. Hope you get to use it some day then we can get to see this beauty.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> At least the bag is still in your collection so it isn't that bad at all. Interesting that it is a lighter brown. Hope you get to use it some day then we can get to see this beauty.


Yes. I really need to take it out again.


----------



## viewwing

My cavalcade came! I love it! What a steal of a price too! Love how sturdy it seems with a nice weight to it. Leather is nice n smooth too. Score!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Score!


It looks gorgeous! Glad you are loving it. Score indeed!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Estamps mini cuir today. Small but mighty in terms of capacity. Loving this size for the cuir.
Poll: if I get Sienna as well in this size, it feels like a replicate and too many bags in the same color family? I also have Game In in Carmine, Cavalcade in Burnt Red. I'm sure @smokiedragon8 will tell me it is a different style.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Estamps mini cuir today. Small but mighty in terms of capacity. Loving this size for the cuir.
> Poll: if I get Sienna as well in this size, it feels like a replicate and too many bags in the same color family? I also have Game In in Carmine, Cavalcade in Burnt Red. I'm sure @smokiedragon8 will tell me it is a different style.



cute! I need to get one of these too! from the pics I’ve seen, I think sienna is quite different from this burgundy Although they’re in the same red color family. But of course, you can explore other colors too! The colors LC offers is what‘s getting me hooked!
now I  think I need a green bag, a yellow bag, and a pink bag too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> sienna is quite different from this burgundy Although they’re in the same red color family. The colors LC offers is what‘s getting me hooked!


My thoughts exactly. I feel Sienna is different from Brandy but they are in the same color family. Hence, I was thinking not to duplicate the same style. Another alternative is the mini cuir crossbody or the bigger cuir backpack. LC colors are really very tempting, esp gorgeous this FW20.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> My thoughts exactly. I feel Sienna is different from Brandy but they are in the same color family. Hence, I was thinking not to duplicate the same style. Another alternative is the mini cuir crossbody or the bigger cuir backpack. LC colors are really very tempting, esp gorgeous this FW20.


I know right? The backpack would be cute if you have a use for it. It’ll be a nice color for a big bag that’s not too bright but still a pop of color. I think brighter or bolder colors are best on smaller bags Like the mini cuir crossbody, so if u want that maybe go for a brighter pop. Hmm...but why isn’t the cuir in the small size in sienna another option?


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> My cavalcade came! I love it! What a steal of a price too! Love how sturdy it seems with a nice weight to it. Leather is nice n smooth too. Score!
> 
> View attachment 4803833
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803836



Looking great!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Estamps mini cuir today. Small but mighty in terms of capacity. Loving this size for the cuir.
> Poll: if I get Sienna as well in this size, it feels like a replicate and too many bags in the same color family? I also have Game In in Carmine, Cavalcade in Burnt Red. I'm sure @smokiedragon8 will tell me it is a different style.
> 
> View attachment 4803890
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803891



From the pictures on the LC website, Sienna looks like Burnt Red, which is in the Cavalcade for you. So it's a different style. Plus, without the LGP stamping, it looks like a different bag. So there are 2 factors to distinguish it from your Mini Estamps hehe


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great!!


Thank you!! I got it at 50% off!!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> From the pictures on the LC website, Sienna looks like Burnt Red, which is in the Cavalcade for you. So it's a different style. Plus, without the LGP stamping, it looks like a different bag. So there are 2 factors to distinguish it from your Mini Estamps hehe


 youre such an enabler!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> youre such an enabler!


She is! And a terribly good one too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> 2 factors to distinguish it from your Mini Estamps hehe


You are a mighty logical enabler!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> why isn’t the cuir in the small size in sienna another option?


Oh, I love backpacks. To me, they are perfect to staying handsfree. I do get around the inconvenience of accessing it by pairing my backpack with a WOC. It proved to be very functional, esp when travelling. My duo will always be Foulonne backpack in black and my one and only WOC, also Foulonne in black. 

I used to own the XS cuir backpack in Emerald. Gorgeous color but proportion wise, it looked a little small on me but space wise, perfect. It fitted all my essentials and I can still get an umbrella and hydroflask inside. When I saw the bigger version, I was really excited. I do need to try it on though and see how it looks on my frame. The small cuir is an excellent bag but for what I carry now, even the small cuir is quite big for me. I still love this size though. I agree that bolder colors do look good in smaller doses. Sienna is not that bold though, in fact it is a rather deep color. Even the Antique Pink and Honey this season looks great in the cuir line!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, I love backpacks. To me, they are perfect to staying handsfree. I do get around the inconvenience of accessing it by pairing my backpack with a WOC. It proved to be very functional, esp when travelling. My duo will always be Foulonne backpack in black and my one and only WOC, also Foulonne in black.
> 
> I used to own the XS cuir backpack in Emerald. Gorgeous color but proportion wise, it looked a little small on me but space wise, perfect. It fitted all my essentials and I can still get an umbrella and hydroflask inside. When I saw the bigger version, I was really excited. I do need to try it on though and see how it looks on my frame. The small cuir is an excellent bag but for what I carry now, even the small cuir is quite big for me. I still love this size though. I agree that bolder colors do look good in smaller doses. Sienna is not that bold though, in fact it is a rather deep color. Even the Antique Pink and Honey this season looks great in the cuir line!


Arg! Don’t get me started...the honey n antique pink are right up there on my wishlist. I just don’t know which size to go for, the mini or the small. I love my striped one so I’m thinking I’ll definitely like another one in the same size but With softer leather, or should I try the bigger size as I love slouchy bags too? Can u help?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Can u help?


I hope I can help. This is a dilemma indeed. You mentioned that you are quite petite but since you love slouchy bags; I do think the small size is okay for you plus the strap is shorter. Even if the strap is too long, a good cobbler should be able to help take off a few inches or perhaps you can add on an adjustable strap to make it work for you. Maybe you can try purchasing one from a store with a return policy just to see if the size works for you? The new cuir leather is not as puddly as the older cuir (with long thin strap). It will somewhat still stand a bit whereas the old one just puddles. So I'm not sure which kind of slouch you prefer? 

Since you love your striped mini, then this size definitely works for you. I'm really liking this mini but at the same time I know my small cuir is just as handy when I need to carry more or just want extra space.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I hope I can help. This is a dilemma indeed. You mentioned that you are quite petite but since you love slouchy bags; I do think the small size is okay for you plus the strap is shorter. Even if the strap is too long, a good cobbler should be able to help take off a few inches or perhaps you can add on an adjustable strap to make it work for you. Maybe you can try purchasing one from a store with a return policy just to see if the size works for you? The new cuir leather is not as puddly as the older cuir (with long thin strap). It will somewhat still stand a bit whereas the old one just puddles. So I'm not sure which kind of slouch you prefer?
> 
> Since you love your striped mini, then this size definitely works for you. I'm really liking this mini but at the same time I know my small cuir is just as handy when I need to carry more or just want extra space.



I agree with your suggestions - very good solid advice


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> youre such an enabler!





frenziedhandbag said:


> You are a mighty logical enabler!



Thanks so much, ladies! I try


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I hope I can help. This is a dilemma indeed. You mentioned that you are quite petite but since you love slouchy bags; I do think the small size is okay for you plus the strap is shorter. Even if the strap is too long, a good cobbler should be able to help take off a few inches or perhaps you can add on an adjustable strap to make it work for you. Maybe you can try purchasing one from a store with a return policy just to see if the size works for you? The new cuir leather is not as puddly as the older cuir (with long thin strap). It will somewhat still stand a bit whereas the old one just puddles. So I'm not sure which kind of slouch you prefer?
> 
> Since you love your striped mini, then this size definitely works for you. I'm really liking this mini but at the same time I know my small cuir is just as handy when I need to carry more or just want extra space.


Wow good to know about the leather difference from past n present cuirs. I think I’m leaning towards the ones with the shorter strap. Shorter is always better for me.  looks like there’s room in my closet for both sizes! One of each at least time to think about colors n if I should bite the billet or wait for the next sale.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> One of each at least time to think about colors n if I should bite the billet or wait for the next sale.


Agree! I'm doing the same, thinking about which size to get and in which color. The year end sale usually happens in Nov (this year is peculiar so I'm not sure whether it will be postponed though or even brought forward as with SS sale) and for the past two years, at 30% off for cuirs.


----------



## anuanu

viewwing said:


> My cavalcade came! I love it! What a steal of a price too! Love how sturdy it seems with a nice weight to it. Leather is nice n smooth too. Score!
> 
> View attachment 4803833
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803836


This natural color looks nice. The photos I saw on Longchamp website is very yellow. Now I regretted not getting it.


----------



## viewwing

anuanu said:


> This natural color looks nice. The photos I saw on Longchamp website is very yellow. Now I regretted not getting it.



Hey, no worries, it is still available on the website! And yes it’s a very nice neutral color that goes with everything. 





__





						CROSSBODY BAGS WOMEN Longchamp | BAGS | Longchamp US
					

Enter the Longchamp world and explore the Longchamp Women's Bags collection.




					www.longchamp.com


----------



## SmokieDragon

Navy Mademoiselle Crossbody


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Navy Mademoiselle Crossbody


Gorgeous one!


----------



## Ludmilla

Cuir again.


----------



## baghabitz34

This green & black cutie that I picked up in the sale. It’s my first LC bag & I love it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous one!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4808449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This green & black cutie that I picked up in the sale. It’s my first LC bag & I love it!



Congrats and a splendid choice for your first LC


----------



## baghabitz34

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats and a splendid choice for your first LC


Thanks   Already looking into getting a leather one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Cuir again


I can't get enough of this color. It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

baghabitz34 said:


> my first LC bag


Excellent choice and a beautiful color combi!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still with my mini estamps in Brandy. I use mine with flap unclasped and open zipper. Easy to get in and out but still secure as it is rather deep.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can't get enough of this color. It's absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you!
I like your brandy bag a lot, too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> I like your brandy bag a lot, too.


Awww, thank you! I'm loving it a lot as well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Orange Mademoiselle Crossbody for the past two days. Pairs so well with a dress and also with shorts.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Orange Mademoiselle Crossbody for the past two days. Pairs so well with a dress and also with shorts.
> 
> View attachment 4812220
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812221


Nice!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Orange Mademoiselle Crossbody for the past two days. Pairs so well with a dress and also with shorts.
> 
> View attachment 4812220
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812221



Looking great  I was also surprised by how much I love this size. I know how I've always been a fan of my 2.0 Crossbodies but this size of the Mademoiselle feels so comfortable and can be dressed up or down


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Nice!


Thank you dear! 



SmokieDragon said:


> this size of the Mademoiselle feels so comfortable and can be dressed up or down


Indeed! I was so surprised at how handy this size is. I keep the back zip open for quick access to my phone and transport pass. Really enjoying it.


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great  I was also surprised by how much I love this size. I know how I've always been a fan of my 2.0 Crossbodies but this size of the Mademoiselle feels so comfortable and can be dressed up or down





frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you dear!
> 
> 
> Indeed! I was so surprised at how handy this size is. I keep the back zip open for quick access to my phone and transport pass. Really enjoying it.



I love my celadon so much! I just did some shopping and there is another Mademoiselle in my longchamp haul! this time in the bigger size! (The cuirs will have to wait for a bit) Waiting is sheer torture...n it’s soooo slow...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Waiting is sheer torture...n it’s soooo slow...


Congrats! You need to post what you got. We wish to share your joy! I agree, waiting is tough.


----------



## viewwing

How about u guys? Anyone bought anything recently? Saks off fifth has a sale..extra 20% off $100


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> How about u guys? Anyone bought anything recently? Saks off fifth has a sale..extra 20% off $100



No, haven't bought any bags recently. Just got round to using my Penelope Crossbody this past week which I bought during the recent sale at 50% off


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> How about u guys? Anyone bought anything recently?


Nothing as yet.


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> No, haven't bought any bags recently. Just got round to using my Penelope Crossbody this past week which I bought during the recent sale at 50% off


That one looks good, but the strap seems long?


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> That one looks good, but the strap seems long?



Extra holes were punched for me. Now ok for shoulder and crossbody wear


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nothing as yet.


Are You waiting for the sale?


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still with my mini estamps in Brandy. I use mine with flap unclasped and open zipper. Easy to get in and out but still secure as it is rather deep.
> 
> View attachment 4808974


Very pretty!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Orange Mademoiselle Crossbody for the past two days. Pairs so well with a dress and also with shorts.
> 
> View attachment 4812220
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812221


Vibrant color and beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Are You waiting for the sale?


I'm contemplating whether I ought to give red another try. I love red but somehow in a bag, I always rehome it as I just didn't get to wear it enough. It is not just LC but with other brands, it is the same case too. The LC reds I rehomed were always the cuirs. The ones that I am considering currently are Foulonne (which I have the key pouch) and Penelope (which I had not seen this red irl).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Vibrant color and beautiful!


Thank you dear! I'm enjoying it a lot.


----------



## etudes

My go to bag during this pandemic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

etudes said:


> My go to bag during this pandemic.


Had not seen this beauty in a while. It looks as good as new!


----------



## westvillage

I’m on a car-cation to visit family in New England. Longchamps all the way ... the big Chloe for clothes, the bilberry large tote for electronics, the denim small tote for toiletries and the baby cuir to carry my small essentials around. The pink BV for dinners, etc. As a usual airline traveller, it’s a luxury to pack as many LCs as full as I want and just toss them in the back seat


----------



## viewwing

westvillage said:


> I’m on a car-cation to visit family in New England. Longchamps all the way ... the big Chloe for clothes, the bilberry large tote for electronics, the denim small tote for toiletries and the baby cuir to carry my small essentials around. The pink BV for dinners, etc. As a usual airline traveller, it’s a luxury to pack as many LCs as full as I want and just toss them in the back seat


love it! Such useful bags! Love that they’re so affordable and practical!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> it’s a luxury to pack as many LCs as full as I want and just toss them in the back seat


What a wonderful collection of LCs and that lovely BV! I adore my LCs for travelling as they are simply fuss free. Enjoy your vacay!


----------



## SmokieDragon

westvillage said:


> I’m on a car-cation to visit family in New England. Longchamps all the way ... the big Chloe for clothes, the bilberry large tote for electronics, the denim small tote for toiletries and the baby cuir to carry my small essentials around. The pink BV for dinners, etc. As a usual airline traveller, it’s a luxury to pack as many LCs as full as I want and just toss them in the back seat
> View attachment 4816892



It looks like your LCs are going on their own family vacation


----------



## westvillage

SmokieDragon said:


> It looks like your LCs are going on their own family vacation



Thank you all!

And ... haha ... it especially looks like they’re going together with that line of folks on the big Chloe all walking in the same direction


----------



## MahoganyQT

This purple beauty.


----------



## viewwing

MahoganyQT said:


> This purple beauty.


 Gorgeous purple! LC does colors so well!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> This purple beauty.


Amethyst, so pretty!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Amethyst, so pretty!


Wow! So this is amethyst! Wow! Now it’s making me wonder how it’d translate to in cuir!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> it’s making me wonder how it’d translate to in cuir!


In cuir, it is darker. Very beautiful as well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Quick change into this one to attend a funeral.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Amethyst Etoiles Cuir clutch for a night out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974577


@viewwing I used to own it in a clutch. It is not true to pic. I will say it looks brighter than this pic.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> @viewwing I used to own it in a clutch. It is not true to pic. I will say it looks brighter than this pic.


Hmm..in this pic it looks almost navy. Thank for the pic!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Thank for the pic!


It really is a gorgeous purple hue. Hope LC brings it back.


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> This purple beauty.
> View attachment 4819663


Lovely color!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Mini Croco Cuir


----------



## westvillage

A cutie for today...


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Mini Croco Cuir
> 
> View attachment 4823451


So classy!!


----------



## viewwing

westvillage said:


> A cutie for today...
> 
> View attachment 4823703


That leather!! Yum!


----------



## westvillage

viewwing said:


> That leather!! Yum!



Thank you ... an extra soft version of foulonne


----------



## viewwing

Moved right in!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> A cutie for today...


Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Moved right in!!


Looking right at home with your outfit! Love it!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking right at home with your outfit! Love it!


Thank you!  It was sooooo easy to use! I love the Mille!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I love the Mille!


I'm glad this style works for you. That is key!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> So classy!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Moved right in!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824047



Looking great!


----------



## Moxisox

Loving the fir color.


----------



## viewwing

Moxisox said:


> Loving the fir color.


love the contrast lining!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Moxisox said:


> Loving the fir color.


Me too.


----------



## cheidel

westvillage said:


> A cutie for today...
> 
> View attachment 4823703


Lovely!!!


----------



## cheidel

viewwing said:


> Moved right in!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824047


Beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

Moxisox said:


> Loving the fir color.
> View attachment 4824600


Gorgeous!  I love the color!


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> Moved right in!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824047


Beautiful!  I can almost smell that yummy leather.  Enjoy it!


----------



## MahoganyQT

This blue beauty.


----------



## viewwing

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!!!





Lizzys said:


> Beautiful!  I can almost smell that yummy leather.  Enjoy it!


Thanks guys! I’m lovin it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> This blue beauty.


Such a stunning blue. Haven't seen this beauty in a while.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Still with my Mini Croco Cuir. Decided to use the long strap from my Mini Roseau Python with it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Still with my Mini Croco Cuir


This is both a cutie and stunner. It can't decide which it wants to be so it turned out to be BOTH!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is both a cutie and stunner. It can't decide which it wants to be so it turned out to be BOTH!



Thanks so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Etoiles pouch bag for today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Etoiles pouch bag for today.
> 
> View attachment 4826233



Looking great, bag twin!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great, bag twin!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Brandy small cuir. Swopped out the original strap to Mlle short strap in Brandy. @viewwing for your reference regarding strap length.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Brandy small cuir. Swopped out the original strap to Mlle short strap in Brandy. @viewwing for your reference regarding strap length.


wa wa wa! I love it!! I think it looks awesome With the cuir!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I think it looks awesome With the cuir!


As it will be with the Mlle as well. If you do a search, I think @Cosmopolitan posted a pic of her Brandy Mlle with this strap as well (that is, if my memory does not fail me).
My SA held this for me when it arrived and I bought it at full price. No regrets cos the strap is so soft and so comfortable. Plus, I can interuse it with so many of my other LC bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Brandy small cuir. Swopped out the original strap to Mlle short strap in Brandy. @viewwing for your reference regarding strap length.
> 
> View attachment 4827013


I am so envious! I really love the brandy colour.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I really love the brandy colour.


Me too! I nearly let this one sneak away. Thank goodness I finally managed to purchase it with some help.


----------



## scrpo83

Longchamp Cuir for the next 2 weeks


----------



## frenziedhandbag

scrpo83 said:


> Longchamp Cuir for the next 2 weeks


So beautiful! What color is this? Bordeaux?


----------



## Ludmilla

scrpo83 said:


> Longchamp Cuir for the next 2 weeks
> 
> View attachment 4828010


Nice!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Penelope Crossbody for work for the past few weeks


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Penelope Crossbody


Functional beauty!


----------



## scrpo83

frenziedhandbag said:


> So beautiful! What color is this? Bordeaux?



Thank you.   I think it's Bordeaux but not 100% sure though..



Ludmilla said:


> Nice!



Thanks!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

scrpo83 said:


> I think it's Bordeaux but not 100% sure though..


No problem. I'm just curious with color names. Regardless as to what it is, it is still beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Functional beauty!



Thanks so much!


----------



## viewwing

Cavalcade out again on a hot summer day!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Cavalcade out again on a hot summer day!


This color is so lovely. You are making me crave for a bag in this color!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> This color is so lovely. You are making me crave for a bag in this color!


Lol...it really is lovely. It goes well with so many colors! I think it’s quite neutral. Will post pics if I wear it with different colors for you to see!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> i think it’s quite neutral.


Yes please. I will love to see. I don't have anything in this color yet as I tend to wear cooler tones. This year though, I find myself gravitating towards such warm tones.


----------



## Ludmilla

My fresh from the store Le Pliage Bilberry. 


It is my first M size Pliage. Actually I wanted to get it in the navy/red combo. Then I saw that they still have Bilberry around.  What can I say - Bilberry is my all time favorite.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Bilberry is my all time favorite.


Best buy! Bilberry only returned for FW20 so it is a good call to get it whilst you still can. My fav is definitely bilberry as well. This color combi is beautiful.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Best buy! Bilberry only returned for FW20 so it is a good call to get it whilst you still can. My fav is definitely bilberry as well. This color combi is beautiful.


Ha! And I thought I was wrong that the colour was discontinued.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! And I thought I was wrong that the colour was discontinued.


Nope. You were spot on correct.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

In my happy color and with my happy bag; Amazone.


----------



## Ludmilla

Cuir again.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Cuir again.


Ok. I need something in this warm cosy colour.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ok. I need something in this warm cosy colour.


Yes, you do!


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> Cuir again.


Ahhh... can’t get over that puddly goodness!


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> Ahhh... can’t get over that puddly goodness!


Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

Another hot summer day. We were in the high 90s today. My celadon Mille with Roseau wallet! Loving this duo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Loving this duo!


Such a sweet Summer color combo! Love it!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a sweet Summer color combo! Love it!


Thanks! Celadon is such a hard color to Capture. both pics taken at the same place same time yet showed up differently.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Celadon is such a hard color to Capture


It always happens. I've not seen Celedon in person but the Mlle leather takes color well. I'm sure it is a stunning color.


----------



## Ludmilla

Wearing my Foulonne bag to a doctor‘s check-up today.




@frenziedhandbag the colour is lighter than my Cuir. Wish they made those bags again, esp. In a larger size as they are perfect tote bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Wish they made those bags again, esp. In a larger size as they are perfect tote bags.


Thank you for sharing this. I love this style and is one style I wish was not discontinued. Yours is so pretty. The perfect neutral.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I love this style and is one style I wish was not discontinued. Yours is so pretty. The perfect neutral.


Thank you! Maybe they bring them back.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> Wearing my Foulonne bag to a doctor‘s check-up today.
> View attachment 4838007
> 
> View attachment 4838008
> 
> @frenziedhandbag the colour is lighter than my Cuir. Wish they made those bags again, esp. In a larger size as they are perfect tote bags.



Beautiful and hope your check-up went well


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful and hope your check-up went well


Thank you! 
Hm. Well. Thanks to Covid the whole check-up was more like a joke. I spend more time in the waiting room than seeing the doctor. I have to do a revisit in February.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I spend more time in the waiting room than seeing the doctor


Same for me as well. Went for a check ytd. Review in 2 weeks time. Hope you are doing okay.


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> Wearing my Foulonne bag to a doctor‘s check-up today.
> @frenziedhandbag the colour is lighter than my Cuir. Wish they made those bags again, esp. In a larger size as they are perfect tote bags.


wow! That leather looks so Thick n smooshy!


----------



## Iamminda

Ludmilla said:


> Wearing my Foulonne bag to a doctor‘s check-up today.
> View attachment 4838007
> 
> View attachment 4838008
> 
> @frenziedhandbag the colour is lighter than my Cuir. Wish they made those bags again, esp. In a larger size as they are perfect tote bags.



I want this beautiful bag .  I have one in Vermillion (bought NWT from a reseller) and would love to have another one at some point if I can find NWT.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Same for me as well. Went for a check ytd. Review in 2 weeks time. Hope you are doing okay.


Thanks. Doing fine so far. I just wonder how many people with serious illnesses we will see next year who did not get treatment in time thanks to covid. 
How about you? Hope you are well. 


viewwing said:


> wow! That leather looks so Thick n smooshy!


Thank you! Foulonné leather is gorgeous. Thick, indestructible and lightweight.


Iamminda said:


> I want this beautiful bag .  I have one in Vermillion (bought NWT from a reseller) and would love to have another one at some point if I can find NWT.


Ooh. We need to see your Vermillion beauty.  I would love to have another one too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Doing fine so far.
> How about you? Hope you are well.


Good to hear you are doing fine. I too, had postponed my checks due to Covid as non emergency cases were deferred. I'm coping well and trying to clear each of the tests in the upcoming weeks. Hope we can all end this year on a good note and start afresh next year. I'm so done with 2020.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Good to hear you are doing fine. I too, had postponed my checks due to Covid as non emergency cases were deferred. I'm coping well and trying to clear each of the tests in the upcoming weeks. Hope we can all end this year on a good note and start afresh next year. I'm so done with 2020.


I am so done with this year, too.


----------



## primavera99

Brought out my trusty LGP clutch to the groceries run today. I just realized out of all zippered closure bags/clutches that I have, this is the best one! Have tried all of my crossbody bags during these times, and I found all of them just didn't feel right 
I'm now afraid I'm getting it overworked and couldn't get replacement once it's worn out


----------



## Dintjes

Doing groceries today with my Le Pliage Club backpack. ❤️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dintjes said:


> Le Pliage Club backpack. ❤


Trusty LP for groceries shopping always!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

primavera99 said:


> I'm now afraid I'm getting it overworked and couldn't get replacement once it's worn out


Glad this style is working out so well for you. I love my Etoiles version. If it requires repairs in future due to zipper issues or snap button cracking, there is an option for you to send it to LC for repairs. Not that these will wear out. LC bags are pretty hardy and take wear well. So just saying there is still a repair option should it be necesary in future. 
This style also comes in the Neo line and a new LGP blue/black combi came out for FW20. Looks like this style will stay for a while.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Rainy day warrants LP Club in Fir. Love this green!


----------



## Dintjes

frenziedhandbag said:


> Trusty LP for groceries shopping always!



Yes. True. Fuss free. I love it ☺️


----------



## primavera99

frenziedhandbag said:


> Glad this style is working out so well for you. I love my Etoiles version. If it requires repairs in future due to zipper issues or snap button cracking, there is an option for you to send it to LC for repairs. Not that these will wear out. LC bags are pretty hardy and take wear well. So just saying there is still a repair option should it be necesary in future.
> This style also comes in the Neo line and a new LGP blue/black combi came out for FW20. Looks like this style will stay for a while.


Thank you! Yep I'm quite surprised I took a liking to this style. My concern is mostly about the handle, it's starting to get sticky after a while, and I'm not particularly sure about the repair here  hopefully IF it wears out the stores could take it

Yes, I just saw the neo version on the site!  Hopefully they're here to stay


----------



## Ludmilla

Boring you all with another Cuir shot today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Boring you all with another Cuir


Not boring at all. Love how smooshy your cuir looks. Makes me want to hug it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> Boring you all with another Cuir shot today.
> View attachment 4842465



Love this angle of the smooshy look


----------



## westvillage

Ludmilla said:


> Boring you all with another Cuir shot today.
> View attachment 4842465



I love seeing this bag! The color is beautiful and the puddling is divine


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not boring at all. Love how smooshy your cuir looks. Makes me want to hug it.





SmokieDragon said:


> Love this angle of the smooshy look





westvillage said:


> I love seeing this bag! The color is beautiful and the puddling is divine


Thank you, all!  I love how this bag puddles, too.


----------



## viewwing

primavera99 said:


> Brought out my trusty LGP clutch to the groceries run today. I just realized out of all zippered closure bags/clutches that I have, this is the best one! Have tried all of my crossbody bags during these times, and I found all of them just didn't feel right
> I'm now afraid I'm getting it overworked and couldn't get replacement once it's worn out


is this the same material as the club bags? I kinda like it! Very cool...


----------



## littleblackbag

I really can’t tell you how much I love this little bag! ❤️❤️❤️ Unfortunately I now want more...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> I now want more...


I love how you style yours! It's a great little bag, isn't it? Looks small but yet fits so much. I am already eyeing my second one in Nordic.


----------



## SmokieDragon

littleblackbag said:


> I really can’t tell you how much I love this little bag! ❤❤❤ Unfortunately I now want more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846552
> View attachment 4846553
> View attachment 4846554
> View attachment 4846555
> View attachment 4846556



Looking great with your Mini Cuir! BTW, love your pearls too!


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how you style yours! It's a great little bag, isn't it? Looks small but yet fits so much. I am already eyeing my second one in Nordic.


I nearly got it in Nordic, and now can't stop thinking about it. I love the grey too! And yes it does a fit a lot.


----------



## viewwing

littleblackbag said:


> I nearly got it in Nordic, and now can't stop thinking about it. I love the grey too!


Lol...that’s what happens once get your first LC. You start wanting them in every color! im the same, the colors are sooooo addictive! I think they do colors very well!


----------



## littleblackbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great with your Mini Cuir! BTW, love your pearls too!


Thank you. The pearls are actually the silver bead necklace from Tiffany. Had them for years and have just started wearing them in a more casual manner.


----------



## littleblackbag

viewwing said:


> Lol...that’s what happens once get your first LC. You start wanting them in every color! im the same, the colors are sooooo addictive! I think they do colors very well!


I know! I have several Le Pliage nylon bags, and now have 3 leather bags. They are such a good price point too. I have been lusting after an Hermes Mini Lindy or TPM Evelyne, but I think I'm more than happy with this little cutie.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> I nearly got it in Nordic, and now can't stop thinking about it.


Nordic is such a lovely hue. I couldn't stop thinking about it ever since I saw it irl. Navy is a very versatile color you've got, still an awesome choice.


----------



## viewwing

littleblackbag said:


> I know! I have several Le Pliage nylon bags, and now have 3 leather bags. They are such a good price point too. I have been lusting after an Hermes Mini Lindy or TPM Evelyne, but I think I'm more than happy with this little cutie.


Did u see the new LC LE foulonne bag that looks like the Hermès bolide?






						TOP-HANDLE BAGS WOMEN Longchamp | BAGS | Longchamp US
					

Enter the Longchamp world and explore the Longchamp Women's Bags collection.




					www.longchamp.com


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nordic is such a lovely hue. I couldn't stop thinking about it ever since I saw it irl. Navy is a very versatile color you've got, still an awesome choice.


Ohh man... don’t put another color on my radar!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Ohh man... don’t put another color on my radar!


Hahahahha but it truly is so beautiful. There is a softness to this hue, whilst remaining sophisticated at the same time.


----------



## littleblackbag

viewwing said:


> Did u see the new LC LE foulonne bag that looks like the Hermès bolide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOP-HANDLE BAGS WOMEN Longchamp | BAGS | Longchamp US
> 
> 
> Enter the Longchamp world and explore the Longchamp Women's Bags collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.longchamp.com


That looks cute!


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nordic is such a lovely hue. I couldn't stop thinking about it ever since I saw it irl. Navy is a very versatile color you've got, still an awesome choice.


It was a tough decision! Maybe I should've got the Nordic first, as I'm guessing it might be a seasonal colour? Where as Navy will always be around. Oh well, done now and I'm happy with the Navy still. Please share pics when you get one in Nordic...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Maybe I should've got the Nordic first, as I'm guessing it might be a seasonal colour?


Maybe you can get Nordic when the sale comes round? Here are pics that I took from the boutique.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

All thanks to a sweet friend whom camped out in front of the PC to help me purchase this Nordies expandable LP in New Khaki. Its first outing today and stuffed full with documents and another bag within. I used to own a LLH LP in Slate but the color didn't really work for me. Love this bag in terms of color, height and of course, I can convert it to a smaller size when I don't need to carry so much. I foresee this bag to be very useful for travel too. Oh, and the lining is tan, which I absolutely adore!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Maybe you can get Nordic when the sale comes round? Here are pics that I took from the boutique.


you’re “terrible”... tempting us with this pic!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> you’re “terrible”... tempting us with this pic!


I usually delete photos readily but I kept this to tempt myself as well.


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Penelope Crossbody for work for the past few weeks
> 
> View attachment 4828309


Beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

viewwing said:


> Cavalcade out again on a hot summer day!
> 
> View attachment 4829557
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829558


Lovely!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> All thanks to a sweet friend whom camped out in front of the PC to help me purchase this Nordies expandable LP in New Khaki. Its first outing today and stuffed full with documents and another bag within. I used to own a LLH LP in Slate but the color didn't really work for me. Love this bag in terms of color, height and of course, I can convert it to a smaller size when I don't need to carry so much. I foresee this bag to be very useful for travel too. Oh, and the lining is tan, which I absolutely adore!
> 
> View attachment 4850732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850733


Lovely!!!  Twinsies!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely!!!  Twinsies!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Wearing Cavalcade in Pearl out for the first time. It sold out in my country. Wouldn't had been able to add this bag to my collection without the help of a friend.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wearing Cavalcade in Pearl out for the first time. It sold out in my country. Wouldn't had been able to add this bag to my collection without the help of a friend.
> 
> View attachment 4855420


Love it!


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4855746



Looking forward to your reveal in full


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wearing Cavalcade in Pearl out for the first time. It sold out in my country. Wouldn't had been able to add this bag to my collection without the help of a friend.
> 
> View attachment 4855420


Very nice! Love that you’re wearing a red top too!


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4855746


Yes! I see you’ve decided on the color!! Let’s see!! Full reveal with pics pls!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love it!


Thank you dear!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


>


Woooh, may we see? May we? Please?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Very nice! Love that you’re wearing a red top too!


Thank you. It's actually orange, which I had been loving as well.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. It's actually orange, which I had been loving as well.


How are you liking the small cavalcade?


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking forward to your reveal in full





viewwing said:


> Yes! I see you’ve decided on the color!! Let’s see!! Full reveal with pics pls!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Woooh, may we see? May we? Please?


Wearing my new bag today.  


Sorry pic is a bit dark.


----------



## Iamminda

That is a stunner .  Pretty color.  Is that foulonne leather?  Congrats and enjoy! 


Ludmilla said:


> Wearing my new bag today.
> View attachment 4856416
> 
> Sorry pic is a bit dark.


----------



## Ludmilla

Iamminda said:


> That is a stunner .  Pretty color.  Is that foulonne leather?  Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you! Yes, it is from the Foulonné line.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> How are you liking the small cavalcade?


Loving it! Still with it today and going for a Fall-ish look.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Wearing my new bag today.


You've got it! Congratulations! 
So so beautiful! The best kind of purchases are the one that you move into them straight away.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> You've got it! Congratulations!
> So so beautiful! The best kind of purchases are the one that you move into them straight away.


Thank you! 
Yes, I could not resist. And as I am probably facing homeoffice again I wanted to use it right away.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I could not resist


I know that feeling. Hope we can all see the light soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> I know that feeling. Hope we can all see the light soon.


Yes. I have to admit I get very tired of the whole situation.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. I have to admit I get very tired of the whole situation.


Same here. I'm sure we all are.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> Wearing my new bag today.
> View attachment 4856416
> 
> Sorry pic is a bit dark.



Congrats and it's beautiful!


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> Wearing my new bag today.
> View attachment 4856416
> 
> Sorry pic is a bit dark.


May we have a mod shot if you’re ok with it? Would like to see how it hangs when carried both by hand and with strap. Is the red more burgundy?


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving it! Still with it today and going for a Fall-ish look.
> 
> View attachment 4856477


Loving the dark hardware!


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats and it's beautiful!


Thank you! 


viewwing said:


> May we have a mod shot if you’re ok with it? Would like to see how it hangs when carried both by hand and with strap. Is the red more burgundy?


Thank you! I will try to take modelling pics. But, I am bad at them.
The red is nowhere near burgundy. It is a deep red. It is not as red as on the website, but more muted. Will take another pic in daylight tomorrow.


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! I will try to take modelling pics. But, I am bad at them.
> The red is nowhere near burgundy. It is a deep red. It is not as red as on the website, but more muted. Will take another pic in daylight tomorrow.


Sounds really pretty! Will look forward to your pics!


----------



## viewwing

My cavalcade went all terrain with me today! So comfy I even use when hiking.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Loving the dark hardware!


Me too! It complements the bag nicely.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My cavalcade went all terrain with me today! So comfy I even use when hiking.


Love seeing your Cavalcade too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sorry for dark pics, it was quite early when bag and I headed out of the house.






For reference I am quite tall. About 178cm which is about 5‘8 I think. Bag is M size.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Bag is M size.


Looking great! The size looks perfect for you.


----------



## Ludmilla

And yet another pic of bag - now at the office in more or less daylight.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking great! The size looks perfect for you.


Thank you!


----------



## Woodsend

Ludmilla said:


> And yet another pic of bag - now at the office in more or less daylight.
> View attachment 4857522


Beautiful color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Woodsend said:


> Beautiful color!


Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> Sorry for dark pics, it was quite early when bag and I headed out of the house.
> For reference I am quite tall. About 178cm which is about 5‘8 I think. Bag is M size.


looks great on you! Wow I think you can carry lots Of stuff in it! Perfect work bag!

@frenziedhandbag wow! Looks like you’re even taller than @Ludmilla! You’re more than 178cm?!


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> And yet another pic of bag - now at the office in more or less daylight.


that red looks yum! Reminds me of a ripen strawberry... do u find it easy to match?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> @frenziedhandbag wow! Looks like you’re even taller than @Ludmilla! You’re more than 178cm?!


I think we are of the same height. I'm 178cm too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> do u find it easy to match?


It's a very neutral red. Very versatile.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's a very neutral red. Very versatile.


Blue or orange base red?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Blue or orange base red?


Definitely not orange but not a very blue based red as well. Hence, I thought it is really neutral.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still Cavalcade in Pearl.


----------



## Iamminda

Ludmilla said:


> And yet another pic of bag - now at the office in more or less daylight.
> View attachment 4857522



It is very pretty . Is this a new style? It reminds me of this discontinued Foulonne style below. I would love for them to make more bags in this leather.


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> It is very pretty . Is this a new style? It reminds me of this discontinued Foulonne style below. I would love for them to make more bags in this leather.


yes it’s new for FW20


----------



## Iamminda

viewwing said:


> yes it’s new for FW20



Thanks .


----------



## Yeo Shandy

Seeing @frenziedhandbag croc Calvacade in Pearl make me miss my croc Roseau crossbody in Mahogany.  All slgs also Longchamp


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yeo Shandy said:


> croc Roseau crossbody in Mahogany.  All slgs also Longcham


What a great collection and that's a lovely Roseau. Very pretty SLGs too.


----------



## Yeo Shandy

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a great collection and that's a lovely Roseau. Very pretty SLGs too.


Thank you☺️


----------



## littleblackbag

Le Pliage neo was the perfect accessory for today’s autumnal weather.


----------



## viewwing

My cognac Mille with his little companion! Little pouch holds keys and car fob. Perfect!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My cognac Mille with his little companion!


Love the colors together!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> My cognac Mille with his little companion! Little pouch holds keys and car fob. Perfect!
> 
> View attachment 4870872



A sweet couple!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Navy Mademoiselle


----------



## blushing_girl

finally got to take this out


----------



## frenziedhandbag

blushing_girl said:


> finally got to take this out


Such a fresh color!


----------



## viewwing

blushing_girl said:


> finally got to take this out


love it!


----------



## viewwing

Started the long weekend with a walk!


----------



## blushing_girl

@viewwing nice! now i want to get a strap to use with mine


----------



## viewwing

blushing_girl said:


> @viewwing nice! now i want to get a strap to use with mine


Yes! N so easy to find a simple black strap. The original short leather strap is quite stiff, so I had to push it down so it didn’t stick up when wearing crossbody. I think you’ll love it this way too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Started the long weekend with a walk


Looking great and stylish!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Fir MLH


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking great and stylish!


Thank u!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Fir MLH
> 
> View attachment 4874068


How can you wear a sweater in that weather?!  Fir color looks good!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Started the long weekend with a walk!
> 
> View attachment 4873729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873731



Looking good!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking good!


Thank u! I might need something else in this b&w print!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> How can you wear a sweater in that weather?!  Fir color looks good!!


Hahaha It was raining ytd and I know I'll be out at the gardener's market and then indoors. You know how it is with the air conditioning here. Merciless! Loving this green!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hahaha It was raining ytd and I know I'll be out at the gardener's market and then indoors. You know how it is with the air conditioning here. Merciless! Loving this green!


I don’t own a green bag yet...not sure what shade of green will go with my wardrobe colors. Might’ve to think about that.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> not sure what shade of green will go with my wardrobe colors


To me, green is a neutral, just like how leaves complement any color of the flowers they are paired with. I find this Fir to be quite easy to match with my closet.


----------



## jules 8

Longchamp roseau heritage small navy


----------



## frenziedhandbag

In a bid to share with @viewwing how versatile Fir is. With a chocolate brown skirt and a beige top.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> In a bid to share with @viewwing how versatile Fir is. With a chocolate brown skirt and a beige top.


lol! You’re terrible!! Trying hard to enable me...but I just got something else in the b&w print! Hee...a green bag may have to wait for a little bit.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> lol! You’re terrible!! Trying hard to enable me...but I just got something else in the b&w print! Hee...a green bag may have to wait for a little bit.



Pictures, soon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Pictures, soon!


+1 will love to see what you got @viewwing


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> +1 will love to see what you got @viewwing



@viewwing don't leave us in suspense like this, LOL!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> @viewwing don't leave us in suspense like this, LOL!


No no..I’m not...the bag hasn’t arrived! Anyway u know it’s something b&w! hopefully by the weekend it’ll arrive.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> No no..I’m not...the bag hasn’t arrived! Anyway u know it’s something b&w! hopefully by the weekend it’ll arrive.



Looking forward to it


----------



## viewwing

Saturday bag ... on the way to the post office to pick up my other new bag. Lol...


----------



## SakuraSakura

*I carried a Longchamp Le Pliage backpack in red. I love Longchamp backpacks - so easy to maintain and light-weight! *


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Saturday bag ...


Such a pretty bag!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking forward to it



My new b&w beauty is here!! Can’t wait to style this one!! So many possibilities. It’s so very light and bonus that it’s made in France!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> My new b&w beauty is here!! Can’t wait to style this one!! So many possibilities. It’s so very light and bonus that it’s made in France!
> 
> View attachment 4881473



Looking great and looking forward to more photos


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My new b&w beauty is here!!


Yay! So glad you got one!


----------



## viewwing

LGP goes camping!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> LGP goes camping!
> 
> View attachment 4883816
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883817
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883818
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883819



Yay for the maiden outing! This looks like a Medium and not a Small?


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> LGP goes camping!
> 
> View attachment 4883816
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883817
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883818
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883819


Lucky LPG and beautiful scenery!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for the maiden outing! This looks like a Medium and not a Small?


Hmm..the price was usd$245. Should be a small? Hahaha...I’m VERY petite! And the camera angle makes it look bigger maybe?


----------



## viewwing

@SmokieDragon you don’t think they made a mistake n sent me the medium do you?  I donot have any others to compare.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> LGP goes camping!


What lovely photos and so nice to see this bag joining you for adventures.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> What lovely photos and so nice to see this bag joining you for adventures.


Thank u! Btw, do u think the bag is a small or a medium?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Thank u! Btw, do u think the bag is a small or a medium?


I agree with @SmokieDragon that it looks like a medium but then again you are petite, this might just be a small looking bigger on you. When you get home, measure it and compare the dimensions online. Let us know?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cuir LGP Tote since last week


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> @SmokieDragon you don’t think they made a mistake n sent me the medium do you?  I donot have any others to compare.



I think then it looks like a Medium because you're very petite  I don't think they would be so careless to send you a bigger size


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Cuir LGP Tote since last week
> 
> View attachment 4884747


Wah! That leather lookssooo thick n smoosh!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> I think then it looks like a Medium because you're very petite  I don't think they would be so careless to send you a bigger size


hmm...later I’ll measure it to make sure!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Wah! That leather lookssooo thick n smoosh!



Smooshy, yes. The leather is the same thickness as a normal Cuir, IMO. I find it really comforting in times like this to carry a slightly larger tote to work, especially when it's soft


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Cuir LGP Tote


Haven't seen this beauty in a while.


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> LGP goes camping!



Great pictures of your beautiful bag!  Fall is such a great time to go camping.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Haven't seen this beauty in a while.



Thanks so much! TBH, second time I'm using it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> second time I'm using it


More to come!


----------



## Ludmilla

One of my many Bilberries.


----------



## the_comfortista

My small Longchamp Roseau. Been obsessed with all things pink lately


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Roseau in Natural. Loving this hue. I see it as a really versatile color.


----------



## the_comfortista

frenziedhandbag said:


> Roseau in Natural. Loving this hue. I see it as a really versatile color.



I just saw an ad for this on Instagram. Such a lovely color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

the_comfortista said:


> Such a lovely color!


It truly is. The color makes me happy.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Roseau in Natural. Loving this hue. I see it as a really versatile color.



Looking great!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great!!


Thank you! Having a gorgeous bag helps.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Clo’e Floirat SSH


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Clo’e Floirat SSH


Cutie alert!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cutie alert!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Roseau in Natural. Loving this hue. I see it as a really versatile color.


It definitely is a versatile colour!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> It definitely is a versatile colour!


Being my first bag in this hue, I'm really surprised at how versatile it is. Love it!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Being my first bag in this hue, I'm really surprised at how versatile it is. Love it!


If it’s anything like my cavalcade natural Color, it’s wayyyy more versa than I thought it’d be!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> it’s wayyyy more versa than I thought it’d be!


I'm so glad I tried out this color! Yup, close to your Cavalcade


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Changed out to mini SH LP for Korean BBQ. My carefree bag.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Changed out to mini SH LP for Korean BBQ. My carefree bag.


Matchy! matchy! Very modern!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Matchy! matchy! Very modern!


Thank you! I didn't realise I was wearing the colors of this LP till I posted the pic.


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Changed out to mini SH LP for Korean BBQ. My carefree bag.


Such a great look!


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Roseau in Natural. Loving this hue. I see it as a really versatile color.



You look great as always  I love the fact that your tshirt matches your bag !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Such a great look!





Obsessed68 said:


> You look great as always


Thank you ladies, you are too kind!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Rainy day calls for a LP in a bright color. Dahlia it is.


----------



## Dintjes

Out and about with my LP on the road.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Rainy day calls for a LP in a bright color. Dahlia it is.



It looks really pretty with the charm


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> It looks really pretty with the charm


Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

Awesome first day out! Kept me cheery on a cold day.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Awesome first day out! Kept me cheery on a cold day.


Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cavalcade in Burnt Red. Loving this bag!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cavalcade in Burnt Red. Loving this bag!


goes well with your outfit!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> goes well with your outfit!


Thank you dear!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cavalcade in Burnt Red. Loving this bag!


Very pretty, looks great on you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, looks great on you!


Thank you my dear friend!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Been using my LP Chevaux SLH and 3D Crossbody for the past few days


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Been using my LP Chevaux SLH and 3D Crossbody


Lovely duo! So nice to see Chevaux again.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely duo! So nice to see Chevaux again.



Thanks so much! In that picture, Chevaux had biscuits and an empty rectangular food container in her haha. Then I added my water bottle and a cardigan too after the picture was taken!


----------



## viewwing

Handsfeee grocery day


----------



## IntheOcean

SmokieDragon said:


> Been using my LP Chevaux SLH and 3D Crossbody for the past few days
> 
> View attachment 4906796
> View attachment 4906797


Love the Chevaux! I always found this bag a bit boring (sorry LC lovers!!), but with this print, it looks great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much!


Mighty spacious! Fits so much.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Handsfeee grocery day


Looking great!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking great!


I use this bag more than I care to admit. Just so easy n so casual.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I use this bag more than I care to admit. Just so easy n so casual.


That's the best. To own a bag that you use a lot!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Handsfeee grocery day



Looking great!


----------



## SmokieDragon

IntheOcean said:


> Love the Chevaux! I always found this bag a bit boring (sorry LC lovers!!), but with this print, it looks great!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> Handsfeee grocery day


Looks great!  I really like the strap you are using with it.


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> Looks great!  I really like the strap you are using with it.


It’s a strap from an old Lesportsac bag...


----------



## littleblackbag

Flipping love this little cutie so much! I need more...
And a pic with the other of my favourite bags too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> my favourite bags


Love your family pic and you look so radiant. What color are you eyeing for your next cutie?


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love your family pic and you look so radiant. What color are you eyeing for your next cutie?


I'd quite like a red and a black too. Then that covers all the basic colours. However I'm really really trying to be good. I honestly don't need any more bags. I'm running out of room. I wish I could do a one in one out system, but I LOVE ALL my bags and just can't bear to part with any of them. And Thank you for the radiant comment, you are too kind


----------



## Lizzys

littleblackbag said:


> I'd quite like a red and a black too. Then that covers all the basic colours. However I'm really really trying to be good. I honestly don't need any more bags. I'm running out of room. I wish I could do a one in one out system, but I LOVE ALL my bags and just can't bear to part with any of them. And Thank you for the radiant comment, you are too kind


Really like your little cutie.  I am trying to figure if I can go that small because as you say that size is so darned cute!  I am the same about being so hard to let them go and keep collecting.  I told my husband and sons that after I die the aren't allowed to talk about me and my purse collection.

The red is such a pretty color and you can't go wrong with black. Let us know if you get anything.


----------



## littleblackbag

Lizzys said:


> Really like your little cutie.  I am trying to figure if I can go that small because as you say that size is so darned cute!  I am the same about being so hard to let them go and keep collecting.  I told my husband and sons that after I die the aren't allowed to talk about me and my purse collection.
> 
> The red is such a pretty color and you can't go wrong with black. Let us know if you get anything.


It is a really great size and holds way more than you think it would! I say you should go for it...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> I say you should go for it...


+1 @Lizzys 
It really does fit way more than the dimensions depict. Give it a try and if it does not work out, you can still try to rehome it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> I LOVE ALL my bags and just can't bear to part with any of them.


I've rehomed those that does not work that well for me and all the pieces with me now are LOVE and all functional pieces. I thought red might be a nice pop of color since you have the navy which is already a dark color.


----------



## viewwing

Such a practical bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Such a practical bag.


Looking great on you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Loving my small cuir in Brandy.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking great on you!


Not too big?


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving my small cuir in Brandy.


Such a nicecolor! Reminds me of wine...


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Such a practical bag.



Lovely!! Not too big at all


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving my small cuir in Brandy.



Lovely, Brandy Cuir sibling!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Not too big?


Nope. It looks perfect!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely!! Not too big at all


Do u have this size too?


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nope. It looks perfect!


Thank U!


----------



## Ludmilla

littleblackbag said:


> Flipping love this little cutie so much! I need more...
> And a pic with the other of my favourite bags too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910591
> View attachment 4910592





frenziedhandbag said:


> I like your bags and your shoes.
> Loving my small cuir in Brandy.


I am a bit sad that I did not pull the trigger on this colour.  Love yours!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I am a bit sad that I did not pull the trigger on this colour.  Love yours!


Awwww, perhaps you can consider Sienna? It is also a beautiful color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Such a nicecolor! Reminds me of wine...


Thank you! I bought it because it does remind me of wine.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awwww, perhaps you can consider Sienna? It is also a beautiful color.


I do like Brandy better. I thought it might stay around a while longer ... not only one (?) season. Ah well.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Do u have this size too?



Mine is 1 size bigger


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Mine is 1 size bigger


There’s another bigger size ?! Wow I didn’t know that. This is the one I have in the pic 




__





						CROSSBODY BAGS WOMEN Longchamp | BAGS | Longchamp US
					

Enter the Longchamp world and explore the Longchamp Women's Bags collection.




					www.longchamp.com


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving my small cuir in Brandy.


I really love it and am sorry I missed out on this color.


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> Not too big?


Do you not like the size on you?  I think it looks nice.


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> Do you not like the size on you?  I think it looks nice.


Hmm...the space is perfect for me...I just feel like it covers so much of me.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> There’s another bigger size ?! Wow I didn’t know that. This is the one I have in the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CROSSBODY BAGS WOMEN Longchamp | BAGS | Longchamp US
> 
> 
> Enter the Longchamp world and explore the Longchamp Women's Bags collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.longchamp.com



Yes, there was a bigger size then when I bought mine. I have checked the screen shots I took of the bag's info when I bought it and I confirm it's bigger as it measures 24 x 30 x 9 cm


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, there was a bigger size then when I bought mine. I have checked the screen shots I took of the bag's info when I bought it and I confirm it's bigger as it measures 24 x 30 x 9 cm


Wow! It must be quite big! do you have a mod shot of it? I’m curious...do u find it too big for your frame?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I thought it might stay around a while longer





Lizzys said:


> I really love it and am sorry I missed out on this color.


So sorry the both of you missed out on this color, I too am nearly the same. I procrastinated over this size as I had rehomed all my cuirs with the original longer thinner strap. Just didn't use them as often as I will like as I don't enjoy the look of them hanging so low on me. When I finally decided to get one, it sold out in my country and also on the US website. Luckily, my trusted personal shopper helped me acquire it from Europe.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Wow! It must be quite big! do you have a mod shot of it? I’m curious...do u find it too big for your frame?



Sorry, I don't have a mod shot of it. Will try to take one over the next few days. I don't find it too big for my frame as I'm not that thin, LOL!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> So sorry the both of you missed out on this color, I too am nearly the same. I procrastinated over this size as I had rehomed all my cuirs with the original longer thinner strap. Just didn't use them as often as I will like as I don't enjoy the look of them hanging so low on me. When I finally decided to get one, it sold out in my country and also on the US website. Luckily, my trusted personal shopper helped me acquire it from Europe.


The new shorter strap was exactly the reason why I hesitated too long.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> The new shorter strap was exactly the reason why I hesitated too long.


I understand your concern. I was sceptical too but it worked out so well.


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> Hmm...the space is perfect for me...I just feel like it covers so much of me.


I get it. If I think a bag looks good on someone else, I don't always think it looks good on me which is both good and bad.  Good that my purse collection would be crazy big and bad because I don't have a boutique near me to try on first.


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Sorry, I don't have a mod shot of it. Will try to take one over the next few days. I don't find it too big for my frame as I'm not that thin, LOL!


I’m not that thin too!   Let’s say we’re curvy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Just a scarf that I bought from the recent sale.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Just a scarf that I bought from the recent sale.


I love it! Was looking at it too...and now I swoon!


----------



## Jamie100

Companion for the day.


----------



## viewwing

Jamie100 said:


> Companion for the day.


Sweet!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I love it! Was looking at it too...and now I swoon!


Since you are a pink lover, you ought to get it. It is not too bubblegum pink and the pattern is really nice. Reminds me of cross stitch somehow. I don't have any scarf in this lighter shade. Am really happy with it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jamie100 said:


> Companion for the day.


Such a lovely delicate color.


----------



## ilawise26

Took out my Cognac mademoiselle out for the second time since i got it ( I got it last year) ! Long wait , but i enjoyed the roomy bag that fits everything required in the current times . Also , i used it with my Longchamp L'instinct bag strap- so versatile!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ilawise26 said:


> Took out my Cognac mademoiselle


Looking great!


----------



## viewwing

ilawise26 said:


> Took out my Cognac mademoiselle out for the second time since i got it ( I got it last year) ! Long wait , but i enjoyed the roomy bag that fits everything required in the current times . Also , i used it with my Longchamp L'instinct bag strap- so versatile!


Aww...hope u get to use it more often soon. It’s a great bag, I love mine!


----------



## ilawise26

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking great!


Thanks much


----------



## ilawise26

viewwing said:


> Aww...hope u get to use it more often soon. It’s a great bag, I love mine!


Yay, i hope so too! It truly is a piece of art


----------



## Lizzys

ilawise26 said:


> Took out my Cognac mademoiselle out for the second time since i got it ( I got it last year) ! Long wait , but i enjoyed the roomy bag that fits everything required in the current times . Also , i used it with my Longchamp L'instinct bag strap- so versatile!


Great pictures of you and your pretty bag and strap!


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Just a scarf that I bought from the recent sale.


Very pretty scarf!  Looks so soft and delicate.


----------



## Lizzys

Jamie100 said:


> Companion for the day.


Such a happy color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Very pretty scarf!  Looks so soft and delicate.


Thank you. I enjoyed wearing it, esp when we have cooler days recently.


----------



## ilawise26

Lizzys said:


> Great pictures of you and your pretty bag and strap!


Thank you so much


----------



## viewwing

My new green baby today


----------



## pbnjam

viewwing said:


> My new green baby today


Very cute bag! Love this green color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My new green baby today


Looking fab!


----------



## Ludmilla

This one!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> This one!


Fantastic bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> My new green baby today



Looking chic!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Fantastic bag!


Thank you so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Black XS Neo


----------



## rowy65

My recent sale purchases


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rowy65 said:


> My recent sale purchases


Great buys! Khaki is gorgeous!


----------



## rowy65

frenziedhandbag said:


> Great buys! Khaki is gorgeous!


Thanks!  I was so torn between getting the Cuir in Lichen or this.  I’m glad I went with these


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rowy65 said:


> Thanks!  I was so torn between getting the Cuir in Lichen or this.


If you love Khaki, the Lichen Cuir is a great buy as well. The color is lovely!


----------



## Lizzys

SmokieDragon said:


> My Black XS Neo
> 
> View attachment 4921929


Your new love is so pretty!  There is just something about black bags that I just adore!


----------



## Lizzys

rowy65 said:


> My recent sale purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922617


I really like the color of this Khaki online.  I sure wish I had a chance to see it in person.  Enjoy it!


----------



## rowy65

Lizzys said:


> I really like the color of this Khaki online.  I sure wish I had a chance to see it in person.  Enjoy it!


Thanks!  This khaki is actually more brown than green actually.  It’s a nice neutral compared to the colors I already have in my collection.  Was really debating on getting a Cuir in lichen instead but so happy I went with the nylon


----------



## paula3boys

rowy65 said:


> Thanks!  This khaki is actually more brown than green actually.  It’s a nice neutral compared to the colors I already have in my collection.  Was really debating on getting a Cuir in lichen instead but so happy I went with the nylon


Thank you for sharing that. I was wondering if it was more green or brown for awhile. It looks so pretty that I am tempted to get one even though I told myself I need to sell a couple (I haven't used since buying them) before buying more lol.


----------



## rowy65

paula3boys said:


> Thank you for sharing that. I was wondering if it was more green or brown for awhile. It looks so pretty that I am tempted to get one even though I told myself I need to sell a couple (I haven't used since buying them) before buying more lol.


Ummmm now is the time to get it because it’s on SALE 
What I paid for both the bag and the matching coin purse is equal to the retail value of the bag!  Don’t let this color haunt you


----------



## rowy65

frenziedhandbag said:


> If you love Khaki, the Lichen Cuir is a great buy as well. The color is lovely!


Ugh, don’t get me started.  I was originally going to get the lichen cuir but then I wanted to add an additional strap and before I knew it, the prices were adding up because I also bought other items for Christmas presents for family.  I had to take a deep breath and walk away for a second.  I’m much happier with the nylon anyway.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rowy65 said:


> I had to take a deep breath and walk away for a second.


The good thing is that Lichen or Khaki is a color that had been made frequently for the cuir line. It will be back.


----------



## viewwing

bOTD


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> bOTD


Looking so gorgeous!


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> bOTD


Your new pink bag looks so nice on you! Is it the small or did you tell me already?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Is it the small


Indeed, the small.


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> Your new pink bag looks so nice on you! Is it the small or did you tell me already?


Yes, it’s the small. And thank u! I really like it, it’s very easy to use.


----------



## Ludmilla

Still using the red bag.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lo





Ludmilla said:


> Still using the red bag.


this color is such a chameleon under diff lights! This pic makes the leather look sooo smooshy and lux! Isn’t it awesome when u find a bag you can’t stop using?


----------



## fawnx

SmokieDragon said:


> My Black XS Neo
> 
> View attachment 4921929



I love this. Is it new? I can't seem to find this size on the US site. This might be the perfect bag to try out the XS size before getting a Cuir!


----------



## Lizzys

fawnx said:


> I love this. Is this new? I can't seem to find this size on the US site. This might be the perfect bag to try out the XS size before getting a Cuir!


I just saw it on nordstrom.com.  I was surprised it was at Nordstrom before it showed up on the US Longchamp site.  It is really is a cute little bag.  I bought the xs Cuir sight unseen and when that little thing arrived I thought it wouldn't fit much.  I was shocked how much I could fit in it.  Happy shopping!


----------



## fawnx

Lizzys said:


> I just saw it on nordstrom.com.  I was surprised it was at Nordstrom before it showed up on the US Longchamp site.  It is really is a cute little bag.  I bought the xs Cuir sight unseen and when that little thing arrived I thought it wouldn't fit much.  I was shocked how much I could fit in it.  Happy shopping!



Wow, checking out the Nordstrom site now. Thank you!


----------



## fawnx

Lizzys said:


> Happy shopping!



I found it! I am very tempted!


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> this color is such a chameleon under diff lights! This pic makes the leather look sooo smooshy and lux! Isn’t it awesome when u find a bag you can’t stop using?


Yes, the colour is a chameleon.  I am a bit sad that this was the last time to use that bag this year. We are facing lockdown again and I am leaving for the country.


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, the colour is a chameleon.  I am a bit sad that this was the last time to use that bag this year. We are facing lockdown again and I am leaving for the country.


Oh dear...pls stay safe!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, the colour is a chameleon.  I am a bit sad that this was the last time to use that bag this year. We are facing lockdown again and I am leaving for the country.



Take care and stay safe


----------



## SmokieDragon

fawnx said:


> I found it! I am very tempted!



Yes, it's new!! I love this! My heart went aflutter when I first saw it! Reminds me of the time I saw the Black Small Neo for the first time. Same feeling. So chic and smart!  Here it is on the newly-launched LC website of my home country, Malaysia https://www.longchamp.com/my/en/products/top-handle-bag-xs-L1500598001.html


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> We are facing lockdown again


Oh dear! Take good care and stay safe!


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> Oh dear...pls stay safe!





SmokieDragon said:


> Take care and stay safe





frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh dear! Take good care and stay safe!


Thank you! Feeling quite depressed at the moment. It has been an exhausting year although I am in a way better position than others. Sigh.
On a happier note - using my large Bilberry.


----------



## fawnx

SmokieDragon said:


> My heart went aflutter when I first saw it!





I sent a message through "live chat" on the US site and was informed that it is a Nordstrom exclusive! I wonder if that is just for now, and it will be added to the Longchamp US site later along with the other colors. Nordstrom has it only in black, I believe. It is lovely!


----------



## littleblackbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Black XS Neo
> 
> View attachment 4921929


Uh oh!!! Love this!


----------



## Lizzys

fawnx said:


> I sent a message through "live chat" on the US site and was informed that it is a Nordstrom exclusive! I wonder if that is just for now, and it will be added to the Longchamp US site later along with the other colors. Nordstrom has it only in black, I believe. It is lovely!


I wonder because if Nordstrom has an exclusive, the title of the item states that. They recently had a couple Nordstrom exclusive Cuirs and it was clearly stated.  I checked the website that @frenziedhandbag posted for the country where she shops and it is in 5 colors. Taupe, navy, blue, black and violet.  Hopefully it is so new that it isn't listed in the US yet.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Feeling quite depressed at the moment.


We feel you. We are all in this together. We will pull through and 2021 will be better year for all of us. Safe travels.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> We feel you. We are all in this together. We will pull through and 2021 will be better year for all of us. Safe travels.


Thank you!


----------



## fawnx

Lizzys said:


> Hopefully it is so new that it isn't listed in the US yet.  Fingers crossed!



I think this must be the case. Perhaps the person I chatted with has not received any information about this bag at her boutique, thus thinking it is exclusive to Nordstrom. I will keep my eye on the Longchamp US website!


----------



## littleblackbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Black XS Neo
> 
> View attachment 4921929


I have questions. I can't find this little darling on the UK site, and how much was it? Where did you find yours? I want one or two or three..


----------



## viewwing

littleblackbag said:


> I have questions. I can't find this little darling on the UK site, and how much was it? Where did you find yours? I want one or two or three..


I think she found it at her local longchamp store in Malaysia. It seems to be available in the Asian market for now and also only in Nordstrom in USA.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Where did you find yours?


Singapore has this as well. Hope the UK website stocks it soon.


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Singapore has this as well. Hope the UK website stocks it soon.


Me too!!! I absolutely love my leather one in this size and in the Neo it would be perfect too! xx


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> in the Neo it would be perfect too! xx


I had a good look at it and it's really adorable.


----------



## SmokieDragon

littleblackbag said:


> I have questions. I can't find this little darling on the UK site, and how much was it? Where did you find yours? I want one or two or three..



@viewwing  is right - found it in my local boutique. If it's made available in the UK, the price should be around 130 Pounds. You can find out more about it on the LC website of my home country, Malaysia https://www.longchamp.com/my/en/products/top-handle-bag-xs-L1500598001.html


----------



## viewwing

Still using my sage Roseau today. So in love with the smooshy leather!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> So in love with the smooshy leather!


I can't wait to receive mine in Naturel! Yours looks so dreamy!


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> Still using my sage Roseau today. So in love with the smooshy leather!


It really is a beauty and it sure looks smooshy too!


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can't wait to receive mine in Naturel! Yours looks so dreamy!


I can't wait to see it!  What size are you getting?


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can't wait to receive mine in Naturel! Yours looks so dreamy!


You got it after all? which orientation? I ordered another one last week too!  It’s a Christmas gift!


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> It really is a beauty and it sure looks smooshy too!


Thank u!  I really enjoy using it!


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> You got it after all? which orientation? I ordered another one last week too!  It’s a Christmas gift!


What did you get? 
I am curious about the Aubergine in the smaller size.  I didn't pay attention to it until you showed your bag again. Oops!
I thought the Aubergine was brown in the pic but when I found out it is Aubergine, I decided that I am going have to look into this one tomorrow. Do you know when the sale ends in the US?


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> What did you get?
> I am curious about the Aubergine in the smaller size.  I didn't pay attention to it until you showed your bag again. Oops!
> I thought the Aubergine was brown in the pic but when I found out it is Aubergine, I decided that I am going have to look into this one tomorrow. Do you know when the sale ends in the US?


I didn’t get the aubergine. I believe @frenziedhandbag posted pics of the aubergine color in the fw20 thread. You should go check it out. I’m not sure when the sale ends but one thing is for sure, once it ends, the color disappears too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I can't wait to see it!  What size are you getting?


The north south one. I pondered over it for a long time as it was not available in my country but ultimately decided to go for it as LC does not make north south totes that often.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> You got it after all? which orientation?


The North South one. Wooo, which color did you order?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I believe @frenziedhandbag posted pics of the aubergine color in the fw20 thread.


@Lizzys the Roseau Aubergine is like a very dark eggplant. If you like your purple to show, this aubergine is quite dark. I think I posted a pic of the pouch in FW20 thread.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> The North South one. Wooo, which color did you order?


Whahaha! Looks like we’re gonna be bag twins! How were u able to order from USA website? Do they ship internationally?


----------



## viewwing

From one Roseau to another!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> How were u able to order from USA website?


Yay to bring bag twins! I have very kind and  sweet friends whom helped me to order.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> From one Roseau to another!


So beautiful!


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> From one Roseau to another!


You have such pretty colors and bags in your collection! I always enjoy seeing them almost as much as you must enjoy carrying them.


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> You have such pretty colors and bags in your collection! I always enjoy seeing them almost as much as you must enjoy carrying them.


Thank u for your kind words. I only started buying colorful bags after I discovered LC leather bags. I love the quality at the reasonable price. And they do colors really well! Did u manage to check out the aubergine color?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I only started buying colorful bags after I discovered LC leather bags. I love the quality at the reasonable price. And they do colors really well!


All the exact same reasons why I stayed with LC for so many years. So glad you are loving the brand as well.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> All the exact same reasons why I stayed with LC for so many years. So glad you are loving the brand as well.


I hope they stay this way and don’t go the astray   Like some other brands!


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> Thank u for your kind words. I only started buying colorful bags after I discovered LC leather bags. I love the quality at the reasonable price. And they do colors really well! Did u manage to check out the aubergine color?


That aubergine color was so hard to imagine just looking on the computer.  Thanks for the suggestion of looking at the season's thread. This lockdown has made my brain turn to mush so I hadn't even thought of that.  After seeing @frenziedhandbag 's picture and hearing the eggplant description she gave, I decided to go ahead and get it and I will update later.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I decided to go ahead and get it


I hope it turns out to be what you prefer. I think it is not a prominent purple which actually meant it is going to be more versatile. Do keep us posted.


----------



## viewwing

From one Roseau to another! 


frenziedhandbag said:


> The North South one. Wooo, which color did you order?


Hmm ...
Not sure I wanna keep it now that it’s here. Looks very ”old soul”. Not sure if it’s the shape or the color.


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> That aubergine color was so hard to imagine just looking on the computer.  Thanks for the suggestion of looking at the season's thread. This lockdown has made my brain turn to mush so I hadn't even thought of that.  After seeing @frenziedhandbag 's picture and hearing the eggplant description she gave, I decided to go ahead and get it and I will update later.


U gotta show it to us when it arrives!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Looks very ”old soul”. Not sure if it’s the shape or the color.


Oh dear, sounds like you are not into it yet. Maybe try it on with some of your outfits and see how it pairs? I thought the color is quite versatile but maybe because you are more into colors now and so this might look a tad too "safe"


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh dear, sounds like you are not into it yet. Maybe try it on with some of your outfits and see how it pairs? I thought the color is quite versatile but maybe because you are more into colors now and so this might look a tad too "safe"


I think the color should be quite versatile. I’m just not sure about the north south. Maybe it’s something I’m not use to. I wanted to try another design rather than get a third tote... but now I’m not sure. I think I’m almost sure it’s going back. I think u  Will like yours better Since u like the NS orientation.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I think u  Will like yours better Since u like the NS orientation.


The good thing is that at least you had a look at the style. I enjoy NS totes more than EW; another reason why I rehomed my small 3D tote. I think the LP is an exception to EW totes that I enjoy, probably because it won't bulk if I don't stuff it full.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> The good thing is that at least you had a look at the style. I enjoy NS totes more than EW; another reason why I rehomed my small 3D tote. I think the LP is an exception to EW totes that I enjoy, probably because it won't bulk if I don't stuff it full.


Then you’d likely enjoy the Roseau EW essential tote too. It stays flat even when I carry a lot of stuff. It just lies flat against the body. I’m such a fan of it.


----------



## Iamminda

viewwing said:


> From one Roseau to another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930384
> View attachment 4930385



This color is so pretty.


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> U gotta show it to us when it arrives!


I will.  Shipping was delayed because of the snow storm yesterday.  I hope I like the N/S on me.  I was thinking of leaving the snaps undone so it gives it a little flare on the straight N/S design.  I guess I will know soon enough and hopefully I will have pics on Friday.


----------



## viewwing

Haircut on a rainy day ... rain drops slides right off after waterproofing!


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> I will.  Shipping was delayed because of the snow storm yesterday.  I hope I like the N/S on me.  I was thinking of leaving the snaps undone so it gives it a little flare on the straight N/S design.  I guess I will know soon enough and hopefully I will have pics on Friday.


This is the shape of the bag when the sides are unbuttoned.


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> This is the shape of the bag when the sides are unbuttoned.


Thanks for the pic.  I really like it this way but I understand if this bag isn't for you.  You have so many other beauties to enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Haircut on a rainy day ... rain drops slides right off after waterproofing!


Well done on that waterproofing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> This is the shape of the bag when the sides are unbuttoned.


I love the look! Can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the look! Can't wait to receive mine!


That’s great! I think the color will go well with your wardrobe!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I think the color will go well with your wardrobe!


I think so too!


----------



## Lizzys

Look what I got!


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the look! Can't wait to receive mine!


I really like having the sides undone and plan on wearing mine that way.  Can't wait to see how you like yours.


----------



## Lizzys

i thought I would wear the sides open as shown above but I will wear it like this when I feel I need more security.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I will wear it like this when I feel I need more security.


Woohoo! You got yours! I hope you like the color? That's a good point about security. Another ten days before I get mine.


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> i thought I would wear the sides open as shown above but I will wear it like this when I feel I need more security.


It looks black to me?


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! You got yours! I hope you like the color? That's a good point about security. Another ten days before I get mine.


I really do like the color.  It was so hard to imagine what it would look like and I was really pleased with it.  Thanks for helping me with the color.


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> It looks black to me?


My picture turned out a little dark so I will try to get a pic of it next to black tomorrow.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I really do like the color.  It was so hard to imagine what it would look like and I was really pleased with it.


Phew, I'm relieved that you like the color. It's so hard to ascertain the true shade based on pics.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Lizzys said:


> Look what I got!
> View attachment 4932857



Congrats and it's beautiful!


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> It looks black to me?


Black vs Aubergine.


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> Black vs Aubergine.


Wow it’s such a subtle color! I see you’ve moved right in?


----------



## viewwing

Weekend with the pink!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Black vs Aubergine.


Depending on lighting, it seems to have a chocolate undertone here? Very pretty amd I love how compact this tote looks.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Weekend with the pink!


Such a refreshing color!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a refreshing color!


Such a crazy color to photograph! It always looks different!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Such a crazy color to photograph! It always looks different!


That makes it all the more interesting!


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> Wow it’s such a subtle color! I see you’ve moved right in?



It is a great color for me because I tend to get so much in black and this seems like a neutral color.  The bag came stuffed and I wish I had already moved in.  I haven't moved since March and only use my little pouch for curbside.



frenziedhandbag said:


> Depending on lighting, it seems to have a chocolate undertone here? Very pretty and I love how compact this tote looks.



It is such a rich color and looks like it may have chocolate undertones but not much because I am into jewel tones more than browns. I do love the size too.  This one is a complete win for me!


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> Weekend with the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933696


Beautiful!  You take way better pictures than I do!


----------



## viewwing

Dipping my feet in red. Haha I think this will be my only red bag. Thank goodness I went small!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> This one is a complete win for me!


Such purchases are the best! I was never into browns as well but somehow this year changed with the acquisition of my Naturel Roseau and now this Roseau essential tote. I had also been wearing more whites and brighter colors and this warm hue seem to complement my wardrobe.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I think this will be my only red bag


Oh wow! Is this the new SS21 red? It looks bright in your pic but one can never tell. It's great to start with a small size. I recall my first LC red was Vermilion, also in this exact same style. Yours is beautiful!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh wow! Is this the new SS21 red? It looks bright in your pic but one can never tell. It's great to start with a small size. I recall my first LC red was Vermilion, also in this exact same style. Yours is beautiful!


Yesss...it’s ss21 red. Are the reds always the same? I thought it looked almost the same as the previous red in ss20...  not sure though. Oh yeah, it’s bright! Although I think my fling with red stops here .color is more accurate in second pic.


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> Dipping my feet in red. Haha I think this will be my only red bag. Thank goodness I went small!


Wow! You are collecting a very nice selection of colors. Looking good!


viewwing said:


> Yesss...it’s ss21 red. Are the reds always the same? I thought it looked almost the same as the previous red in ss20...  not sure though. Oh yeah, it’s bright! Although I think my fling with red stops here .color is more accurate in second pic.


Here are my two red bags. The Le Pliage is more of a blue red and it is from a couple years ago.  The.  Le Foulonne is fall 2019 I believe and it is more of an orange red.


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> Wow! You are collecting a very nice selection of colors. Looking good!
> 
> Here are my two red bags. The Le Pliage is more of a blue red and it is from a couple years ago.  The.  Le Foulonne is fall 2019 I believe and it is more of an orange red.


Wow that lepliage! Love it with the brown! Red bags always look so pretty but it’s so hard to carry. Maybe it’s my wardrobe colors - they don’t fit with red.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Le Foulonne is fall 2019 I believe and it is more of an orange red.


I remember that orange red Foulonne piece. It is one of those unique reds to Foulonne cos the line always had only a blue toned red.


----------



## viewwing

Last minute Christmas shopping


----------



## viewwing

You guys have to start posting more piCS! It‘s getting lonely here.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> You guys have to start posting more piCS! It‘s getting lonely here.


I've been only using my 3D coin purse for LC. Been in this other bag for almost three weeks... I shall post in another thread. A tad tired this month to change out of bags but in a happy way, school hols activities, meet ups with friends and family etc.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Last minute Christmas shopping



You are really rocking this bag!  Love the partially attached toggle too (it's exactly like the way that I do it)


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> You guys have to start posting more piCS! It‘s getting lonely here.



I am terrible. I use my LCs all the time but only take and post pics off and on! Tomorrow!!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've been only using my 3D coin purse for LC. Been in this other bag for almost three weeks... I shall post in another thread. A tad tired this month to change out of bags but in a happy way, school hols activities, meet ups with friends and family etc.


so nice that you get to go out n do stuff with friends and family! Looks like things are looking good there!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> I am terrible. I use my LCs all the time but only take and post pics off and on! Tomorrow!!


Ok ok! Looking forward!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> so nice that you get to go out n do stuff with friends and family! Looks like things are looking good there!


Yes, I am thankful that things are under control (for now). We will be seeing some relaxation of guidelines end Dec. Hopefully situation stays safe for us all come then.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Midnight 3D Crossbody. Also showing off my Foulonne Double Zip Coin Purse which I’ve been using as a wallet for the past 2.5 years - it can stand!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Midnight 3D Crossbody. Also showing off my Foulonne Double Zip Coin Purse


Love your ZCP! Such a vibrant color! That 3D crossbody is love, another fav of mine.


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Midnight 3D Crossbody. Also showing off my Foulonne Double Zip Coin Purse which I’ve been using as a wallet for the past 2.5 years - it can stand!!
> 
> View attachment 4936995
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936996


Is that double coin zip orange?! Wow...first I see of your non black bag n slgs! I just got it On super sale in pink n Planning to use as a wallet too. how does it work out for u?


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Is that double coin zip orange?! Wow...first I see of your non black bag n slgs! I just got it On super sale in pink n Planning to use as a wallet too. how does it work out for u?



It’s Coral but I agree it looks orange hehe! It’s a great wallet for me. I love how it stores a lot of cards, cash unfolded and also coins. I’m not really into coins so I don’t mind that my coins are there mixing with my notes. I use the middle compartment for parking cards and recently to just slot my rings if I’m putting on sanitiser. If it didn’t work so well for me, I wouldn’t be using it 2.5 years on. I think my other wallets lasted a shorter time. I bought a Black and White one during the SS20 sale as a backup too hehe


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> It’s Coral but I agree it looks orange hehe! It’s a great wallet for me. I love how it stores a lot of cards, cash unfolded and also coins. I’m not really into coins so I don’t mind that my coins are there mixing with my notes. I use the middle compartment for parking cards and recently to just slot my rings if I’m putting on sanitiser. If it didn’t work so well for me, I wouldn’t be using it 2.5 years on. I think my other wallets lasted a shorter time. I bought a Black and White one during the SS20 sale as a backup too hehe


Sounds like I may like it too! Sigh...I wish there were more color choices for the LE foulonne slgs... It’s so limited the past two seasons.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> wish there were more color choices for the LE foulonne slgs... It’s so limited the past two seasons.


You will enjoy it! I love mine in Amethyst. It stores a lot of stuff. I can skip my regular card pouch if I use this. Agree with you, hope more colors will launch for Foulonne. Too little new styles and colors.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> You will enjoy it! I love mine in Amethyst. It stores a lot of stuff. I can skip my regular card pouch if I use this. Agree with you, hope more colors will launch for Foulonne. Too little new styles and colors.
> 
> View attachment 4937426


Woah...looks like a yummy grape color! Love it! I will move into mine when it’s been quarantined for a bit.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Woah...looks like a yummy grape color! Love it! I will move into mine when it’s been quarantined for a bit.


Let us know your thots about it after you start using it?


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> I will move into mine when it’s been quarantined for a bit.



I would like to also add that I enjoy using mine because of the functionality. It's not just about storing many cards and unfolded notes and that extra compartment in the middle but it's about being able to leave it in my bag while I unzip it at the top to take out a card for payment. The wallet never has to leave the bag, only 1 zip to undo at the top - it's faster than a regular wallet where you take it out of your bag, undo your 2- or 3-sided zip or push button before reaching it to get the card you need, then zipping / buttoning it back and then putting it back into your bag.

See what I mean about faster and more efficient? 

Oh, I also "double up" the card slots by putting 2 cards per slot instead of 1


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> I would like to also add that I enjoy using mine because of the functionality. It's not just about storing many cards and unfolded notes and that extra compartment in the middle but it's about being able to leave it in my bag while I unzip it at the top to take out a card for payment. The wallet never has to leave the bag, only 1 zip to undo at the top - it's faster than a regular wallet where you take it out of your bag, undo your 2- or 3-sided zip or push button before reaching it to get the card you need, then zipping / buttoning it back and then putting it back into your bag.
> 
> See what I mean about faster and more efficient?
> 
> Oh, I also "double up" the card slots by putting 2 cards per slot instead of 1


Sounds like a plan! Let’s see if I can do that too! It sounds good especially now with covid. Less touch is better.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Small Cody Cuir in Mahogany


----------



## littleblackbag

Had a little trying on sesh today with my little green bag! I love how it almost disappears when worn with my Barbour raincoat!


----------



## Lizzys

littleblackbag said:


> Had a little trying on sesh today with my little green bag! I love how it almost disappears when worn with my Barbour raincoat!


Great pics!  I also love how it looks with your raincoat.


----------



## Lizzys

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Cody Cuir in Mahogany


Such a cool interesting design and I don't know how I missed this one. You really have such a beautiful collection!


----------



## MeepMeep67

I only leave the house once a week for essential business


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Cody Cuir in Mahogany


One of your fav cuirs!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Had a little trying on sesh today with my little green bag!


Such a gorgeous green! Love it on you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I only leave the house once a week for essential business


Looking chic no doubt.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking chic no doubt.


Thank you my friend!


----------



## viewwing

Mademoiselle day!


----------



## Obsessed68

viewwing said:


> Mademoiselle day!


Très chic !


----------



## IntheOcean

SmokieDragon said:


> Small Cody Cuir in Mahogany
> 
> View attachment 4946553


Don't think I've ever seen this bag, what an awesome design!  


littleblackbag said:


> Had a little trying on sesh today with my little green bag! I love how it almost disappears when worn with my Barbour raincoat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946616
> View attachment 4946617
> View attachment 4946618
> View attachment 4946619
> View attachment 4946620
> View attachment 4946621


Such a lovely shade of green!  And you wear it well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Mademoiselle day!


Looking fab!


----------



## SmokieDragon

IntheOcean said:


> Don't think I've ever seen this bag, what an awesome design!



Thanks so much! It's from FW 2016


----------



## viewwing

Obsessed68 said:


> Très chic !





frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking fab!


Thank you! Such an easy bag to use!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Finally got to wear my XS cuir crossbody in Nordic. Love this size and color!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally got to wear my XS cuir crossbody in Nordic. Love this size and color!


Lovely!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally got to wear my XS cuir crossbody in Nordic. Love this size and color!



Looking great!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally got to wear my XS cuir crossbody in Nordic. Love this size and color!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Lovely!





SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great!





MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you dear ladies!


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally got to wear my XS cuir crossbody in Nordic. Love this size and color!


Looks fab!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Looks fab!


Thank you! I'm so tempted to get another one now, even though I keep telling myself I already have one in burgundy and year of the rat bag. It's just such a breeze to use.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally got to wear my XS cuir crossbody in Nordic. Love this size and color!


Very cute!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! I'm so tempted to get another one now, even though I keep telling myself I already have one in burgundy and year of the rat bag. It's just such a breeze to use.


Ohh...it’s like chips, two or even three is never quite enough. I use all of mine regularly too! I can’t decide if I prefer the xs or the small!


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! I'm so tempted to get another one now, even though I keep telling myself I already have one in burgundy and year of the rat bag. It's just such a breeze to use.


I know what you mean, I keep thinking about a third. In red!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very cute!


Thank you dear!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I can’t decide if I prefer the xs or the small!


So true! I think both sizes are great. Serves different purposes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> I know what you mean, I keep thinking about a third. In red!


LC reds are gorgeous! Buy!


----------



## Ludmilla

We have snow and rain today so I went grocery (and books ) shopping with Foulonné.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> shopping with Foulonne.


This beauty never gets old. Such a classic color and style.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> This beauty never gets old. Such a classic color and style.


Thank you! 
Yes, I just wish they would come back in different sizes! I would love to have a large one.


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> We have snow and rain today so I went grocery (and books ) shopping with Foulonné.
> View attachment 4966824


Wow! Looks sooo simple and classy. Look at those clean lines!


----------



## viewwing

littleblackbag said:


> I know what you mean, I keep thinking about a third. In red!


This seasons red is gorgeous! Buy!


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> Wow! Looks sooo simple and classy. Look at those clean lines!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I just wish they would come back in different sizes!


I'll love to have the same size you own but in taupe!


----------



## littleblackbag

viewwing said:


> This seasons red is gorgeous! Buy!


You are BAD!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'll love to have the same size you own but in taupe!


We definitely need this bag in taupe in 2 sizes.  We would be so happy!


----------



## viewwing

littleblackbag said:


> You are BAD!!!


But it’s true! Here’s my little one. Brand new ss21 red! Check it out!


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> But it’s true! Here’s my little one. Brand new ss21 red! Check it out!


That‘s lovely!


----------



## littleblackbag

viewwing said:


> But it’s true! Here’s my little one. Brand new ss21 red! Check it out!


Gorgeous   I'm very into red bags at the moment! I have a big birthday coming up and I'm either going all out and buying Celine, Valextra, Mulberry or LV! But if i'm sensible I'll get another Longchamp. Either the red XS Le Pliage, or a Roseau. And then save what I don't spend!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> We definitely need this bag in taupe in 2 sizes.  We would be so happy!


Indeed!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> But it’s true! Here’s my little one. Brand new ss21 red! Check it out!


It's such a pretty red! Love it!


----------



## tristaeliseh

We had snow (yesterday) which then melted and with rain on and off today, so I carried this chocolate brown baby to Walmart to get prescriptions (and then groceries?)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tristaeliseh said:


> this chocolate brown baby


Classic LC style. I used to own one more than ten years ago. Yours still look great!


----------



## tristaeliseh

frenziedhandbag said:


> Classic LC style. I used to own one more than ten years ago. Yours still look great!


I'm not sure how long the previous person owned it but it came to me in pretty good condition!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tristaeliseh said:


> I'm not sure how long the previous person owned it but it came to me in pretty good condition!


Lucky you!


----------



## littleblackbag

Was raining earlier today, had a few things to do, so took this little one out.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Was raining earlier today, had a few things to do, so took this little one out.


I love how your style is edgy and stylish at the same time. Love your whole look!


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how your style is edgy and stylish at the same time. Love your whole look!


Thank you so much. I was a Goth back in the 80's so I've always been a little "different" shall we say. I do struggle a bit to find my style, so now a days I mainly wear whats comfortable. And I'm lucky I'm able to make most of my clothes myself.


----------



## Iamminda

I don’t use Miss Vermillion often enough but I always love it so much when I do .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> I don’t use Miss Vermillion often enough but I always love it so much when I do


The color is so vibrant! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> The color is so vibrant! Absolutely stunning!



Thank you .  I wish they still made this bag but in more colors.


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> I don’t use Miss Vermillion often enough but I always love it so much when I do .
> 
> View attachment 4980041


Gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

viewwing said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks


----------



## Ludmilla

Iamminda said:


> I don’t use Miss Vermillion often enough but I always love it so much when I do .
> 
> View attachment 4980041


Beautiful red!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> I wish they still made this bag but in more colors.


Me too.


----------



## Iamminda

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful red!



Thanks L .  I love your beautiful Foulonne bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Finally got round to using my LP backpack. Isn't the color gorgeous?


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally got round to using my LP backpack. Isn't the color gorgeous?


Yes, gorgeous colour and it matches the strap of your smartwatch


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> it matches the strap of your smartwatch


Eagle eyes! Indeed!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally got round to using my LP backpack. Isn't the color gorgeous?


Yes! The colour is gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! The colour is gorgeous!


Thank you! I'm digging it and still using it for this week. So handy!


----------



## viewwing

Let’s go! Perfect travel bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Let’s go! Perfect travel bag.


Safe travels! Such a chic bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Let’s go! Perfect travel bag.



A fellow Black Cuir fan - yay!! Have a safe trip!


----------



## Moxisox

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally got round to using my LP backpack. Isn't the color gorgeous?


Love this color! I have the same one, but haven’t been able to use it yet.


----------



## lili45

Ludmilla said:


> We have snow and rain today so I went grocery (and books ) shopping with Foulonné.
> View attachment 4966824


Gorgeous...


----------



## lili45

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally got to wear my XS cuir crossbody in Nordic. Love this size and color!


Beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

One of the Bilberry girls on the train.
Not sure, why pic is on its side. Maybe because it is so early in the morning?!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> A fellow Black Cuir fan - yay!! Have a safe trip!


Been using non stop for the past two weeks! Totally carefree bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Been using non stop for the past two weeks! Totally carefree bag!



That's great to hear! Reminds me of when I first used a Cuir, my Medium Blue, for 10 straight weeks at the beginning


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Been using non stop for the past two weeks! Totally carefree bag!


* deletion of repeated post


----------



## SmokieDragon

XS Year of the Ox Cuir


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Moxisox said:


> Love this color! I have the same one, but haven’t been able to use it yet.


I've not been able to change out of it. It's such a handy backpack. Color goes with everything. Hope you get to use yours soon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lili45 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> XS Year of the Ox Cuir


Cutie alert!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cutie alert!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Ryan

By the time I decided I wanted a cactus club bag, they were gone. So I was thrilled to find one Friday at the outlets. It’s just the right color green for me.


----------



## viewwing

Ryan said:


> By the time I decided I wanted a cactus club bag, they were gone. So I was thrilled to find one Friday at the outlets. It’s just the right color green for me.


what a pop of color! Love it!


----------



## Moxisox

Ryan said:


> By the time I decided I wanted a cactus club bag, they were gone. So I was thrilled to find one Friday at the outlets. It’s just the right color green for me.


That’s a great color!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Ryan said:


> By the time I decided I wanted a cactus club bag, they were gone. So I was thrilled to find one Friday at the outlets. It’s just the right color green for me.


I love it!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ryan said:


> It’s just the right color green for me.


This is a gorgeous bright green. Love it on you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still with my LP  backpack in Fig.


----------



## paleoxln

Ryan said:


> By the time I decided I wanted a cactus club bag, they were gone. So I was thrilled to find one Friday at the outlets. It’s just the right color green for me.


Such a bright, nice color! It looks great on you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

From one LP to another. Fir it is! With my 3D card holder in khaki.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> I don’t use Miss Vermillion often enough but I always love it so much when I do .
> 
> View attachment 4980041


Gorgeous color!!!  Love it!


----------



## cheidel

Ryan said:


> By the time I decided I wanted a cactus club bag, they were gone. So I was thrilled to find one Friday at the outlets. It’s just the right color green for me.


Great color choice!  Congrats on finding it!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous color!!!  Love it!



Thanks kindly cheidel


----------



## hlzpenguin

One of my favorite colors.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hlzpenguin said:


> One of my favorite colors.


Dreamy color. So nice!


----------



## viewwing

Quick lunch


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Quick lunch


You ladies make me want to use my one and only pink bag.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> You ladies make me want to use my one and only pink bag.


Is this the same pink Color as mine?


----------



## Ludmilla

hlzpenguin said:


> One of my favorite colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995769





viewwing said:


> Quick lunch





frenziedhandbag said:


> You ladies make me want to use my one and only pink bag.


Love all that pink beauties!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Is this the same pink Color as mine?


I think so? This is Antique Pink.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think so? This is Antique Pink.


I didn’t know you bought this ! Love it!  Hmm...I wonder if it’ll go on sale?


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> You ladies make me want to use my one and only pink bag.


Use it! We need a mod shot!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I didn’t know you bought this ! Love it!  Hmm...I wonder if it’ll go on sale?


I was wondering since last year and when it was not included in the sale, I bought it! Too sweet a pink, I couldn't resist.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Use it! We need a mod shot!


Mission accepted! Soon!


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finally got round to using my LP backpack. Isn't the color gorgeous?


This plum color is beyond gorgeous and the pineapple stamp is really cute. 
In France we only have the Eiffel Tower stamp I believe.


----------



## littleblackbag

viewwing said:


> Quick lunch


Gorgeous bag, I love it!


----------



## Selenet

My Longchamp today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> In France we only have the Eiffel Tower stamp I believe.


The Eiffel Tower stamp is what I will love to have but we don't have that stamp available here. Boo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Selenet said:


> My Longchamp today!


Very pretty!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> The Eiffel Tower stamp is what I will love to have but we don't have that stamp available here. Boo!


Next time u get to France, make sure to bring your bag with you for the stamp!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Next time u get to France, make sure to bring your bag with you for the stamp!


Tip noted. Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Tip noted. Thank you!


I’m sure you will plan a trip when all these madness is over! I can’t wait to travel again!


----------



## paula3boys

I wish I had a Longchamp store anywhere in my state to get any cute stamp on my bags!


----------



## littleblackbag

Took my new bag out for a walk. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Please excuse the clutter. This is my sewing room and where I store some of my bags!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I’m sure you will plan a trip when all these madness is over! I can’t wait to travel again!


Yup, even if it is a short trip, I'll be very happy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Took my new bag out for a walk.


Oh, you and your new darling. You look lovely, with and without it. Clutter? What clutter? All I see is a happy lady with a beautiful bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Been alternating between Mousey Mr Bag Cuir and Fir SLH. Carrying the latter for class.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Roseau tote it is. Adore this color. So roomy within and with secure compartments for my key pouch and wallet. WIN!


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Roseau tote it is. Adore this color. So roomy within and with secure compartments for my key pouch and wallet. WIN!


Oh yay! I was just wondering how you liked your tote and a WIN says it all. I can’t wait to use my aubergine tote like yours.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Oh yay! I was just wondering how you liked your tote and a WIN says it all. I can’t wait to use my aubergine tote like yours.


I've been toting it around to run errands for a few days now. Lovely tote and I especially love how it hung close to my body. So roomy and I can fit my umbrella and tall Hydroflask within as well, plus room left over after all my essentials. Pls start using your aubergine tote, you will love it!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Roseau tote it is. Adore this color. So roomy within and with secure compartments for my key pouch and wallet. WIN!


I like that colour, too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Finally changed into this beauty again.


----------



## Selenet

My Longchamp today. Love the leather, it is so soft...


----------



## viewwing

Selenet said:


> View attachment 5016093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Longchamp today. Love the leather, it is so soft...


Love the way you styled it! I have the same bag and love mine!


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> Finally changed into this beauty again.
> View attachment 5015978


I got a chance to see it irl and it’s soooo light!


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> I got a chance to see it irl and it’s soooo light!


It is! 
Great bag for work.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> Finally changed into this beauty again.
> View attachment 5015978



Yay!! Does this mean the lockdown is over for you?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Selenet said:


> View attachment 5016093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Longchamp today. Love the leather, it is so soft...



Love how you have matched your Cuir and strap to your outfit


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I like that colour, too!


I'm really loving this color, it goes with any outfit.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Finally changed into this beauty again.


I will like to try on this style again, when I find time to visit the boutique.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Selenet said:


> My Longchamp today. Love the leather, it is so soft...


Absolutely beautiful OOTD.


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay!! Does this mean the lockdown is over for you?


We are on lockdown since Nov 1 and will be until the end of March (at least). But the lockdown is not as strict as in other countries. We are allowed to go to the office.
As I went nuts at home (I am single) I decided to put my mental health over the virus and therefore I've been going to the office every day since Christmas. So, yes. For me lockdown is over. 


frenziedhandbag said:


> I will like to try on this style again, when I find time to visit the boutique.


Yes, yes! You need to try it on.


----------



## Ludmilla

Really bad lightning ...
... it is one of the Bilberries today.


Happy Friday!


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> We are on lockdown since Nov 1 and will be until the end of March (at least). But the lockdown is not as strict as in other countries. We are allowed to go to the office.
> As I went nuts at home (I am single) I decided to put my mental health over the virus and therefore I've been going to the office every day since Christmas. So, yes. For me lockdown is over.
> 
> Yes, yes! You need to try it on.


What country are uni may I ask? It’s ok if you’re not comfortable to share.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I decided to put my mental health over the virus


Sending a virtual hug to you for being so very brave. It is so important to upkeep a positive spirit and to keep ourselves sane by doing the things we need to do.


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> What country are uni may I ask? It’s ok if you’re not comfortable to share.


I am from Germany. 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Sending a virtual hug to you for being so very brave. It is so important to upkeep a positive spirit and to keep ourselves sane by doing the things we need to do.


Aww. Thank you! I do not feel brave at all.


----------



## Sharont2305

Ludmilla said:


> Finally changed into this beauty again.
> View attachment 5015978


Ive fallen in love with this bag, would you mind posting a picture of what the inside looks like? Or anyone else who has this bag? Thank you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sharont2305 said:


> Ive fallen in love with this bag, would you mind posting a picture of what the inside looks like? Or anyone else who has this bag? Thank you.


I have the larger size.
Hope these help!


----------



## Sharont2305

Ludmilla said:


> I have the larger size.
> Hope these help!
> View attachment 5020373


That is brilliant, thank you so much.


----------



## viewwing

Sharont2305 said:


> That is brilliant, thank you so much.


Omg! You have to feel one to fall in love! the bag is so light yet sturdy. the compartments are practical and it’s a well thought Layout. If the length of the strap fit me, I would’ve bought it in a heartbeat. I hope they make the strap adjustable next time.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I do not feel brave at all.


You are.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> hope they make the strap adjustable next time.


Wear it with your own strap?


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wear it with your own strap?


Maybe but I’m not a fan of mismatched straps. Somehow that trend never took off for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sharont2305 said:


> That is brilliant, thank you so much.


You are very welcome! 


viewwing said:


> Maybe but I’m not a fan of mismatched straps. Somehow that trend never took off for me.


Me neither. I once talked with a LC SA about adjustable leather straps and she said that they will probably not do them, because those straps show wear ans tear easier.
Not sure if this is true. But I would love adjustable straps!


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> You are very welcome!
> 
> Me neither. I once talked with a LC SA about adjustable leather straps and she said that they will probably not do them, because those straps show wear ans tear easier.
> Not sure if this is true. But I would love adjustable straps!


I guess for me, wear n tear in the long run is better than not being able to carry the bag at all!


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> I guess for me, wear n tear in the long run is better than not being able to carry the bag at all!


For me, too.


----------



## Louish

I’ve clearly been out of the loop for too long as I hadn’t realised they changed the strap on the LP cuir! I have the khaki small version but felt it didn’t wear well. I’d like a black version one day - what’s the leather quality like? Does everyone prefer the new thicker strap?


----------



## Louish

Selenet said:


> View attachment 5016093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Longchamp today. Love the leather, it is so soft...



I really love your outfit. I love red & pink together


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Louish said:


> Does everyone prefer the new thicker strap?


I love it and highly recommend it. So comfortable and it does not slip off for me as often as the older thinner strap. The length also made the bag hang right at the hip for me, which is what I prefer.


----------



## Miss Dolly

Right now this one. I got it for 40 Euros from Longchamp. Quality is super for price! Though i am going to get it out of rotation soon because i have a LV really cute pocket organizer coming. I was using this Longchamp vertical style wallet as a cardholder.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Louish said:


> I’ve clearly been out of the loop for too long as I hadn’t realised they changed the strap on the LP cuir! I have the khaki small version but felt it didn’t wear well. I’d like a black version one day - what’s the leather quality like? Does everyone prefer the new thicker strap?



The strap improvement is not the only plus point. The leather seems to be sturdier too - the bag doesn't puddle when it's empty


----------



## viewwing

My trusty little one


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Miss Dolly said:


> Quality is super for price!





viewwing said:


> My trusty little one


My fav leather from LC! Sturdy Foulonne.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> My fav leather from LC! Sturdy Foulonne.


LC really needs to do more Foulonne pieces!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> My trusty little one



Yay to being Foulonne Double Zip Coin Purse twins


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Black Cuir with a Cloud strap


----------



## antreyes03

My small navy Le Pliage Neo!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> My Black Cuir with a Cloud strap
> 
> View attachment 5026794


Yay to being black cuir twins! Soooo easy to use!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Yay to being black cuir twins! Soooo easy to use!




Yay and easy to use indeed! Can't believe mine is already 5.5 years old haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> LC really needs to do more Foulonne pieces!


I wholeheartedly agree with you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Black Cuir with a Cloud strap


Such a beautiful combi. Your Cloud strap looks so lovely. Gorgeous hue of blue.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hot day and decided to go light with Pearl Cavalcade.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hot day and decided to go light with Pearl Cavalcade.


Love the colors you’re wearing today! Gorgeous bag too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Love the colors you’re wearing today! Gorgeous bag too!


Thank you! Mint is one color I really like as well. Hence, drawn to the Brioche in this hue.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hot day and decided to go light with Pearl Cavalcade.



Lovely outfit and bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely outfit and bag


Thank you my dear friend!


----------



## Sharont2305

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hot day and decided to go light with Pearl Cavalcade.


Love the outfit, gorgeous colour...... and bag of course.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hot day and decided to go light with Pearl Cavalcade.


Love your outfit!
When I am looking out of the window right now it is snowing ...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sharont2305 said:


> Love the outfit, gorgeous colour...... and bag of course.





Ludmilla said:


> Love your outfit!
> When I am looking out of the window right now it is snowing ...


Thank you ladies. The perks/cons (depends on how one looks at it) of living in the tropics is constant hot weather and high humidity.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hot day and decided to go light with Pearl Cavalcade.



Such a pretty outfit


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you ladies. The perks/cons (depends on how one looks at it) of living in the tropics is constant hot weather and high humidity.


Admittedly, I would die in such climate. Hot weather and high humidity is a constant migraine feast for me.


----------



## Louish

viewwing said:


> My trusty little one



love this! Beautiful colour, so happy 


SmokieDragon said:


> My Black Cuir with a Cloud strap
> 
> View attachment 5026794


Great bag! I’ve been contemplating a LP Cuir as a work bag 

Bought some bits on sale this evening. Lots of bright colours to get me ready for Spring


----------



## viewwing

Louish said:


> love this! Beautiful colour, so happy
> 
> Great bag! I’ve been contemplating a LP Cuir as a work bag
> 
> Bought some bits on sale this evening. Lots of bright colours to get me ready for Spring


Yay! What did u get? You have to share it with us!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty outfit


Thank you! 


Ludmilla said:


> Admittedly, I would die in such climate. Hot weather and high humidity is a constant migraine feast for me.


Actually, one gets used to it with time. On the contrary for me is that  I don't do well in winter whenever I travel. Too cold for me.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Croco Cuir XS


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Croco Cuir XS


My fav croco cuir.


----------



## Louish

My happy sales bits arrived today! My first small LP & some pouches. The grey one holds my makeup (I do that once I get to work (anything to let me sleep a little longer!) & the orange will hold bits & pieces like tissues, sanitiser, phone charger.

I do have a couple of questions on the LP:
1. This is the small size & I LOVE it. Is the dimensions exactly the same in the small club LP & the regular LP?
2. I adore the colour but it’s very light. How do I keep it clean? Or do I need to buy a spare?





A better pic of the beautiful blue from the website


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Louish said:


> How do I keep it clean?


It looks like Nordic? Very pretty blue. Lovely haul! For all my LPs, I like to spray them with a rain and stain repellent. I used to use AppleGuard but I can no longer get my hands on it. I'm now using Ecco. Both brands work very well.


----------



## viewwing

I’m getting to know the convenience of a WOC!


----------



## nannch

I would say this is my most used bag in the last 2-3 years, the small Le Pliage in black color. It’s so lightweight and can pack all my essential. And that zipper close! Total security when walking around, no need to be worried about my belongings when I walk around in different cities on my layovers! 

I always found the small pocket inside is not useable, but since Covid I started taking hand sanitizer everywhere, and that small pocket fits perfectly.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I’m getting to know the convenience of a WOC!


So gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> I’m getting to know the convenience of a WOC!



Lovely!!


----------



## missconvy

Headed to the aquarium today. Using my pochette Métis samorga


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## viewwing

Cute


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5058946


cute!


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> Cute
> 
> cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Lizzys

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5058946


Love your bilberry!


----------



## Ludmilla

Lizzys said:


> Love your bilberry!


Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Been using my Medium Burgundy Cuir with my Black LPC Crossbody as a purse within a purse


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Been using my Medium Burgundy Cuir with my Black LPC Crossbody as a purse within a purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065406
> View attachment 5065407


Both are very pretty, but Miss Burgundy is to die for!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> Both are very pretty, but Miss Burgundy is to die for!



Thanks so much!


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> Both are very pretty, but Miss Burgundy is to die for!


I hope they release something similar for you this FW!


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> I hope they release something similar for you this FW!


I should rather take my Cuir out, before starting to get another one.  I am already eyeing the taupe Foulonné pieces.


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> I should rather take my Cuir out, before starting to get another one.  I am already eyeing the taupe Foulonné pieces.


There are taupe foulonne? I only saw the new beige...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Been using my Medium Burgundy Cuir with my Black LPC Crossbody as a purse within a purse


What a dreamy combi. Love them both!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a dreamy combi. Love them both!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> There are taupe foulonne? I only saw the new beige...


Probably „taupe“ is called „beige“. As I was trying not to look too closely I did not look too well at the descriptions.


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> Probably „taupe“ is called „beige“. As I was trying not to look too closely I did not look too well at the descriptions.


In that case, It’s a beautiful neutral. I like it too!


----------



## viewwing

Casual day! Loving the slouch.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Casual day! Loving the slouch.


Looking good!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Been sometime since I last used the Madeleine, changing out of my 3D khaki coin purse to black Foulonne card case. Braided Game On strap to brighten up a black bag.


----------



## lili45

littleblackbag said:


> Took my new bag out for a walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006028
> 
> Please excuse the clutter. This is my sewing room and where I store some of my bags!


Such a great outfit and that Roseau looks fabulous!


----------



## lili45

frenziedhandbag said:


> Roseau tote it is. Adore this color. So roomy within and with secure compartments for my key pouch and wallet. WIN!


So gorge!


----------



## lili45

Selenet said:


> View attachment 5016093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Longchamp today. Love the leather, it is so soft...


So stylish!


----------



## lili45

Selenet said:


> View attachment 5000571
> 
> View attachment 5000572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Longchamp today!


So chic!


----------



## lili45

Ludmilla said:


> We have snow and rain today so I went grocery (and books ) shopping with Foulonné.
> View attachment 4966824


Looooove!


----------



## lili45

littleblackbag said:


> Had a little trying on sesh today with my little green bag! I love how it almost disappears when worn with my Barbour raincoat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946616
> View attachment 4946617
> View attachment 4946618
> View attachment 4946619
> View attachment 4946620
> View attachment 4946621


Terrific casual style! Looks fab!


----------



## littleblackbag

lili45 said:


> Such a great outfit and that Roseau looks fabulous!


Thank you so much!


----------



## viewwing

Can’t stop using LCs!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Can’t stop using LCs!


Love your pink cuir!


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## fawnx

SmokieDragon said:


> My Black XS Neo
> 
> View attachment 4921929



Hello, All! I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know what happened to this bag? I don't remember it ever being added to the US Longchamp website, and I can't seem to find the black one anywhere now (on US sites)!


----------



## Lizzys

fawnx said:


> Hello, All! I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know what happened to this bag? I don't remember it ever being added to the US Longchamp website, and I can't seem to find the black one anywhere now (on US sites)!


I too was surprised that the US Longchamp never carried this bag.  The only place I saw them was on Nordstrom and Bloomingdales.  It looks like both sites only have the navy now.  I would suggest you stalk both of those sites in case one pops up by putting the navy one in your browser and keep refreshing it when you think about it.  I wanted the grape and it was sold out and I stalked Bloomingdales for 3 days and one popped up and I will receive it tomorrow.  It is worth a try.  I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Lizzys

fawnx said:


> Hello, All! I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know what happened to this bag? I don't remember it ever being added to the US Longchamp website, and I can't seem to find the black one anywhere now (on US sites)!



Bloomingdales has it add to cart now.


----------



## SmokieDragon

3D Crossbody in Midnight Blue


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> 3D Crossbody in Midnight Blue


Beauty!


----------



## fawnx

Lizzys said:


> Bloomingdales has it add to cart now.



Oh no, I must have missed it! But thank you for the suggestion; I will keep my eye out for another one!


----------



## viewwing

Today’s companion


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Today’s companion


Love Love Love how it looks. So crisp and clean. Perfect for summer!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love Love Love how it looks. So crisp and clean. Perfect for summer!


So white-ish too! A bit scary! Haha!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> So white-ish too! A bit scary! Haha!


But at least you carried it, that's really courageous already. I can't even get round to the idea of buying one to try, not even an LP.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> But at least you carried it, that's really courageous already. I can't even get round to the idea of buying one to try, not even an LP.


Thanks for the encouragement my friend.!


----------



## Ludmilla

The navy Cuir. Have not worn that bag in ages.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> The navy Cuir. Have not worn that bag in ages.
> View attachment 5096244



Great choice, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Great choice, Ludmilla!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> The navy Cuir. Have not worn that bag in ages


The cuir always looks so dreamy. So soft and cuddly in a way.


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> The navy Cuir. Have not worn that bag in ages.
> View attachment 5096244


Awesome smooshy leather!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> The cuir always looks so dreamy. So soft and cuddly in a way.





viewwing said:


> Awesome smooshy leather!


Thank you!


----------



## westvillage

For a couple of days I’ve been riding with this guy ...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> For a couple of days I’ve been riding with this guy ...


This is a stunning bag!


----------



## westvillage

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is a stunning bag!



Awww... thanks. I find Longchamp’s logo(or mascot?) so retro-charming and fun


----------



## viewwing

westvillage said:


> For a couple of days I’ve been riding with this guy ...
> View attachment 5097273


Wow so classy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> I find Longchamp’s logo(or mascot?) so retro-charming and fun


Fully agree with you. The galloping rider is very appealing to me as well.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Fully agree with you. The galloping rider is very appealing to me as well.


+1 I love horses!


----------



## SmokieDragon

westvillage said:


> For a couple of days I’ve been riding with this guy ...
> View attachment 5097273




Well, hello there, identical bag twin


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> +1 I love horses!


Me too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Roseau essential pouch as a clutch. My friend gave me a tip; for ease of usage, use the wristlet strap from another LC pouch.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Roseau essential pouch as a clutch. My friend gave me a tip; for ease of usage, use the wristlet strap from another LC pouch.



Looking great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great!


Thank you my dear friend!


----------



## viewwing

Ms chalk went for a drive today! I’m starting to really like this design!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Ms chalk went for a drive today! I’m starting to really like this design!


Chalk really looks stunning! You will start to grow your collection. It's really a very nice style to use.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Chalk really looks stunning! You will start to grow your collection. It's really a very nice style to use.


My collection needs more growth?!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My collection needs more growth?!


Yup, for this style particularly. I'm not growing mine alone. I need company.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yup, for this style particularly. I'm not growing mine alone. I need company.


Ok, I get a feeling you’re in good company then


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Ok, I get a feeling you’re in good company then


Lucky me! To be able to meet you kind folks here!


----------



## CCLVYSL

just got my second ever longchamp and first le pliage! le pliage club in pinky


----------



## lili45

westvillage said:


> For a couple of days I’ve been riding with this guy ...
> View attachment 5097273


Beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

CCLVYSL said:


> le pliage club in pinky


This color is so sweet and delicate. Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Foulonne bucket bag in Caramel.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Foulonne bucket bag in Caramel.
> 
> View attachment 5102568


Congrats on your new love! It fits you good!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Congrats on your new love! It fits you good!


Thank you! I've been wearing this for the past few days and it goes with everything. Love this bag!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! I've been wearing this for the past few days and it goes with everything. Love this bag!


I notice you like earth tones.   They’re so easy to match!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I notice you like earth tones.   They’re so easy to match!


Never before actually as I couldn't get around to the idea of earth tones. I thought they were difficult to match. It is only last year when i started to go earthy.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Foulonne bucket bag in Caramel.
> 
> View attachment 5102568



What a great looking bag!  I always want to get another Foulonne bag but just never found the right one or get distracted by other pretties.  And I also have to say, your outfits are always so pretty and well put together .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> I always want to get another Foulonne bag but just never found the right one or get distracted by other pretties.


Thank you for your kind words! I highly recommend this bucket bag if you enjoy the style. It's a very easy bag to use, roomy and so versatile.


----------



## Ludmilla

One of my favorite laptop bags.


----------



## sittysue

CCLVYSL said:


> just got my second ever longchamp and first le pliage! le pliage club in pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101995


it's not available in New York yet=soon I have this color in the original le pliage and love it


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## elisabettaverde

One of my favorite shapes of all, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Le pliage heritage tricolor in a soft ballerina pink with white sides.


----------



## viewwing

elisabettaverde said:


> One of my favorite shapes of all,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le pliage heritage tricolor in a soft ballerina pink with white sides.


Very special!


----------



## elisabettaverde

viewwing said:


> Very special!


It is!  You won’t see it coming or going anywhere.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

americandreaming said:


> .


Trusty LP.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

elisabettaverde said:


> One of my favorite shapes of all, Le pliage heritage tricolor in a soft ballerina pink with white sides.


I remember this Heritage bag. It is gorgeous and a unique shape!


----------



## missconvy

Le pliage small is my trusty lunchbox.


----------



## viewwing

missconvy said:


> Le pliage small is my trusty lunchbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106444


Good idea! Thanks for the  Tip!


----------



## SmokieDragon

elisabettaverde said:


> One of my favorite shapes of all,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le pliage heritage tricolor in a soft ballerina pink with white sides.




So beautiful! Ironically, I was also thinking of my Heritage earlier this week and how it hasn't seen the light of day in a while due to the pandemic


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missconvy said:


> Le pliage small is my trusty lunchbox.


Brilliant idea!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> it hasn't seen the light of day in a while due to the pandemic


It's time to bring it out, even if it is for a breather out at home.


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> So beautiful! Ironically, I was also thinking of my Heritage earlier this week and how it hasn't seen the light of day in a while due to the pandemic


Post pics if u can so we can all admire!


----------



## Ludmilla

One LC in the open. One LC hidden.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5107386
> 
> One LC in the open. One LC hidden.



OOOH! What might the hidden one be?


----------



## westvillage

Carrying this Foulonne saddlebag from 5-6years ago. Love the soft honey color and slouchiness


----------



## SmokieDragon

westvillage said:


> Carrying this Foulonne saddlebag from 5-6years ago. Love the soft honey color and slouchiness
> 
> View attachment 5107457



Well your bag looks brand new!  Beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

westvillage said:


> Carrying this Foulonne saddlebag from 5-6years ago. Love the soft honey color and slouchiness
> 
> View attachment 5107457


That‘s pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> OOOH! What might the hidden one be?


I doubled up my Foulonné game.


----------



## westvillage

SmokieDragon said:


> Well your bag looks brand new!  Beautiful!



Thanks so much . It’s just that… the tried and true story on PurseForum … I have so many bags that I only use this one maybe 10 times a year. And that Foulonne leather! It never shows wear, as we all know. My MOST used bag is a very light gray Foulonne satchel that I’ve traveled with extensively and used summer after summer and the corners are hardly worn. Le Foulonne has a piece of my


----------



## westvillage

Ludmilla said:


> I doubled up my Foulonné game.
> View attachment 5107544



Beautiful!  Are they heavy? I’m so tempted


----------



## Ludmilla

westvillage said:


> Beautiful!  Are they heavy? I’m so tempted


Thank you! No they are very lightweight. Get one as long as you can they will be discontinued. 
(I get what you said above about your bags. I also have to many to wear them out.)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I doubled up my Foulonné game.


Wonderful score! but how can your new baby possibly fit in its elder sister? It's the same size! *amazed...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> Beautiful!  Are they heavy? I’m so tempted


Not at all, super lightweight. It fits a lot, even for the smaller size. I'm very tempted by it as well but I think the new styles will work better for me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> Love the soft honey color and slouchiness


That's the beauty of Foulonne, isn't it? It ages so well. I love the earthy color of your bag. I bet it goes with every outfit.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Well your bag looks brand new!  Beautiful!


+1.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> Le Foulonne has a piece of my


My heart too!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful score! but how can your new baby possibly fit in its elder sister? It's the same size! *amazed...


Thank you!
Hehe, if you look closely to the first photo, you can see the green LC shopping bag hidden by the red bag.


----------



## cheidel

westvillage said:


> Carrying this Foulonne saddlebag from 5-6years ago. Love the soft honey color and slouchiness
> 
> View attachment 5107457


Lovely!


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5107386
> 
> One LC in the open. One LC hidden.


Gorgeous and love the color!


----------



## viewwing

This is what I’m carrying today! Love the saturation of the color on this leather!


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> This is what I’m carrying today! Love the saturation of the color on this leather!


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> .


Always love a cuir! Love this color!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> I doubled up my Foulonné game.
> View attachment 5107544



Well done!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> This is what I’m carrying today! Love the saturation of the color on this leather!



Beautiful and matches your skirt too!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful and matches your skirt too!


That was the idea!


----------



## Tatti_




----------



## frenziedhandbag

Tatti_ said:


> View attachment 5109152


I love orange bags. Also a versatile color


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the week is my new Foulonné:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the week is my new Foulonné:


It's so beautiful. I've just kept my Foulonne bucket bag, so that I can use another Foulonne.


----------



## Sharont2305

Took her out on her first trip today.


----------



## Tatti_

Thank you.  I love orange bags too bright colors always make me happy.


----------



## Tatti_

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love orange bags. Also a versatile color


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sharont2305 said:


> Took her out on her first trip today.


Looking awesome!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's so beautiful. I've just kept my Foulonne bucket bag, so that I can use another Foulonne.


Thank you. Beautiful and perfect for work.
Your bucket bag is also very pretty. Foulonné is just great. 


Sharont2305 said:


> Took her out on her first trip today.


Mine had her first trip yesterday.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the week is my new Foulonné:
> View attachment 5110672





Sharont2305 said:


> Took her out on her first trip today.



Both lovely Foulonnes!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Just the Foulonne WOC. So light and spacious!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Your bucket bag is also very pretty. Foulonné is just great.


Thank you. 
Absolutely agree with you.


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Both lovely Foulonnes!


Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Just the Foulonne WOC. So light and spacious!


Envious that you can travel so light! Wow!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Envious that you can travel so light! Wow!


I did have another reusable tote to house my water bottle and umbrella. Looked like it was going to rain when I left the house. When my kid was young, I used to travel with a lot of stuff. The shoulder ache is real.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I did have another reusable tote to house my water bottle and umbrella. Looked like it was going to rain when I left the house. When my kid was young, I used to travel with a lot of stuff. The shoulder ache is real.


You can also use the short handle lpg for that too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> You can also use the short handle lpg for that too!


Indeed! So far, I've only used it once for this purpose. Always use the reusable shoulder totes for convenience.


----------



## ilawise26

The only outings are staycations in the pandemic and i am loving the company of my cognac mademoiselle for these stays!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ilawise26 said:


> loving the company of my cognac mademoiselle


Looking awesome!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ought to have paired my outfit with my pink SSH LP instead. Suddenly, the prospect of a light pink bag is appealing.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ought to have paired my outfit with my pink SSH LP instead. Suddenly, the prospect of a light pink bag is appealing.


You can do grey Or even red for this outfit too!


----------



## ilawise26

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking awesome!


Thanks so much ! Wondering if i should add a black Mademoiselle too


----------



## viewwing

ilawise26 said:


> Thanks so much ! Wondering if i should add a black Mademoiselle too


I think the black n gold is so classy! I hoping they'll do a grey next time.


----------



## ilawise26

viewwing said:


> I think the black n gold is so classy! I hoping they'll do a grey next time.


Yesss! need more colours!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> You can do grey Or even red for this outfit too!


Yes! I thought of my Miaou crossbody as well, and my pearl Cavalcade. Was in a rush and didn't have time to change out of bags. Accompanied my teen for his vaccination.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ilawise26 said:


> Wondering if i should add a black Mademoiselle too


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I hoping they'll do a grey next time.


@Cosmopolitan owned a grey and it is gorgeous!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> @Cosmopolitan owned a grey and it is gorgeous!


I know! I saw it! Was excited when I saw the new grey cuir...but alas, haven’t seen the color in Mademoiselle yet.


----------



## ilawise26

frenziedhandbag said:


> @Cosmopolitan owned a grey and it is gorgeous!


I know @SmokieDragon has the black  The cool hobo!


----------



## Ludmilla

First outing of my Neo that I got back in February.


----------



## SmokieDragon

ilawise26 said:


> The only outings are staycations in the pandemic and i am loving the company of my cognac mademoiselle for these stays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112699



Looking good! Have a wonderful staycation and yes, a Black Mademoiselle is a great idea


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ought to have paired my outfit with my pink SSH LP instead. Suddenly, the prospect of a light pink bag is appealing.



On the other hand, can't go wrong with classic black  Didn't realise it's end of the week and hence, vaccination day for your son had already arrived


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5113654
> 
> First outing of my Neo that I got back in February.



Looking satiny smooth


----------



## SmokieDragon

*Deleting double post


----------



## ilawise26

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking good! Have a wonderful staycation and yes, a Black Mademoiselle is a great idea


Thinking black vs white - the S size


----------



## SmokieDragon

ilawise26 said:


> Thinking black vs white - the S size



Carefree = Black, LOL! I can see though why the White one has its appeal


----------



## Veroyoga

French designers mix and match to run errands


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> On the other hand, can't go wrong with classic black  Didn't realise it's end of the week and hence, vaccination day for your son had already arrived


Black is classic. 
We were done in less than 5 mins. The whole flow is seamlessly fast. Waited another 30 mins for side effects and off we go.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ilawise26 said:


> Thinking black vs white - the S size


Tough fight. Both are gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Veroyoga said:


> French designers mix and match to run errands


Love the looks of your Roseau, looking so good!


----------



## Veroyoga

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the looks of your Roseau, looking so good!


Thank you! What I love about this bag is the deep inside pockets. It was a secondhand steal at 35$ in a YMCA boutique! A lucky day for me just before Covid hits last year.


----------



## ilawise26

frenziedhandbag said:


> Tough fight. Both are gorgeous!


Tough indeed! Though the pursuit of keeping a white clean can give one an OCD


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Veroyoga said:


> It was a secondhand steal at 35$ in a YMCA boutique!


What a treasured find! I love LC inner pockets as well. They are all deep, which is really useful for storage.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ilawise26 said:


> Though the pursuit of keeping a white clean can give one an OCD


Yup, I adore the look of white bags but I know I can't keep it clean.


----------



## westvillage

Here’s a white LC from the Sakura collection a few years ago. It’s my only bag ever in saffiano leather. Not a big fan of that texture but it does work  for a white bag. I just wipe it clean with a wet wipe  
This bag doesn’t get out much because I have to coordinate it with what I’m wearing. She’s a tad demanding. 
So yesterday, I also used my little Coach “Year of the Ox” belt bag … my runner up when I wasn’t able to access the LC Lunar New Year Ox bag(yet )


----------



## SmokieDragon

Veroyoga said:


> French designers mix and match to run errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114290




Such a steal for a Roseau Tote! WOW!


----------



## SmokieDragon

westvillage said:


> Here’s a white LC from the Sakura collection a few years ago. It’s my only bag ever in saffiano leather. Not a big fan of that texture but it does work  for a white bag. I just wipe it clean with a wet wipe
> This bag doesn’t get out much because I have to coordinate it with what I’m wearing. She’s a tad demanding.
> So yesterday, I also used my little Coach “Year of the Ox” belt bag … my runner up when I wasn’t able to access the LC Lunar New Year Ox bag(yet )
> 
> View attachment 5114827



Your Sakura Tote looks great!


----------



## Veroyoga

SmokieDragon said:


> Such a steal for a Roseau Tote! WOW!


You bet! I jumped on it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> Here’s a white LC from the Sakura collection


I love your Sakura tote, it is so pretty!


----------



## ilawise26

westvillage said:


> Here’s a white LC from the Sakura collection a few years ago. It’s my only bag ever in saffiano leather. Not a big fan of that texture but it does work  for a white bag. I just wipe it clean with a wet wipe
> This bag doesn’t get out much because I have to coordinate it with what I’m wearing. She’s a tad demanding.
> So yesterday, I also used my little Coach “Year of the Ox” belt bag … my runner up when I wasn’t able to access the LC Lunar New Year Ox bag(yet )
> 
> View attachment 5114827


such a delightful bag! I imagine it as delectable decor on walk in wardrobe shelves or in a contemporary setup - it would more than make up for the less usage   !


----------



## SmokieDragon

Navy XS Mademoiselle


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Navy XS Mademoiselle


Looking at your pic makes me miss my Mademoiselle.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still Foulonne WOC. Even my hair stylist commented that I'm carrying a small bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking at your pic makes me miss my Mademoiselle.



Oh, I didn't realise that you had rehomed your Honey Mlle. Was it the colour?


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking at your pic makes me miss my Mademoiselle.


Where’d it go?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh, I didn't realise that you had rehomed your Honey Mlle.


Oh, I didn't. I love the color. Missing it as it had not been out for a while.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Where’d it go?


Nowhere. Still with me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Wearing my Slate LC sunglasses on this super hot day.


----------



## missconvy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wearing my Slate LC sunglasses on this super hot day.


These are lovely


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missconvy said:


> These are lovely


I'm not using them as much as I'm short sighted but after wearing them out for the whole day, I must say they are so comfortable. I've had the luxury to try on many Lc sunglasses and they are all very comfortable and stylish.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

First outing for My Signature personalised SH. It comes with a white strap but I really want to use this LC strap today as it matched my jumpsuit.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> First outing for My Signature personalised SH. It comes with a white strap but I really want to use this LC strap today as it matched my jumpsuit.



I think it looks fabulous too with this strap! Yay for its debut!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I think it looks fabulous too with this strap! Yay for its debut!


Thank you! I love it, both bag and strap!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> First outing for My Signature personalised SH. It comes with a white strap but I really want to use this LC strap today as it matched my jumpsuit.


This looks great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> This looks great!


Thank you! I'm duplicating your post in a way.... see below.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ooooh! What‘s inside?! 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! I'm duplicating your post in a way.... see below.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Ooooh! What‘s inside?!


I couldn't resist, esp after my SA told me there are only three pieces left.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> I couldn't resist, esp after my SA told me there are only three pieces left.


----------



## Lizzys

fawnx said:


> Oh no, I must have missed it! But thank you for the suggestion; I will keep my eye out for another one!


Bloomingdales has it in stock again if you are still interested.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! I'm duplicating your post in a way.... see below.


Reveal! Reveal!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Reveal! Reveal!


My red beauty. You know my love-leave relationship with red. I have faith this Foulonne red bag will stay in my collection. The size and style is perfect for this muted red.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> My red beauty. You know my love-leave relationship with red. I have faith this Foulonne red bag will stay in my collection. The size and style is perfect for this muted red.


Really?! Wow! This is a surprise! What made you decide on THIS red bag? Didn't you also buy the larger one in grey?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> What made you decide on THIS red bag? Didn't you also buy the larger one in grey?


I was contemplating between this and the Foulonne flap bag but that did not arrive as yet and not sure whether it will ever arrive. For the flap bag, I will need to change out of my regular card holder which is quite long if I were to get it. This zippered style works out better as all my essentials can fit in, without the need to downsize anything. I've found that for me; size matters for a red bag. I've owned the small and medium cuirs in red before and both did not work out. I've also tried the mini cuir crossbody in vermillion but it was too bright a red. I've also tried red bags in other brands but I always end up rehoming them. So it all boils down to these criteria; small-ish and red must be muted. Another criteria which Foulonne ticks for me is how the leather grain ages well. You know, sometimes, red leather can look worn with time but the Foulonne leather grain just looks great year after year. My key case assured me this and thus I went ahead with the purchase. 

*Yup, I have the larger version as well, in turtledove. I think I surprised myself by getting both of them.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> My red beauty. You know my love-leave relationship with red. I have faith this Foulonne red bag will stay in my collection. The size and style is perfect for this muted red.



Congrats!!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was contemplating between this and the Foulonne flap bag but that did not arrive as yet and not sure whether it will ever arrive. For the flap bag, I will need to change out of my regular card holder which is quite long if I were to get it. This zippered style works out better as all my essentials can fit in, without the need to downsize anything. I've found that for me; size matters for a red bag. I've owned the small and medium cuirs in red before and both did not work out. I've also tried the mini cuir crossbody in vermillion but it was too bright a red. I've also tried red bags in other brands but I always end up rehoming them. So it all boils down to these criteria; small-ish and red must be muted. Another criteria which Foulonne ticks for me is how the leather grain ages well. You know, sometimes, red leather can look worn with time but the Foulonne leather grain just looks great year after year. My key case assured me this and thus I went ahead with the purchase.
> 
> *Yup, I have the larger version as well, in turtledove. I think I surprised myself by getting both of them.


Awesome! I hope you find red bag peace now.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you for sharing my joy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Awesome! I hope you find red bag peace now.


I think it will be this one and only that I can find peace with.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> My red beauty. You know my love-leave relationship with red. I have faith this Foulonne red bag will stay in my collection. The size and style is perfect for this muted red.


This is lovely! I absolutely love my red Foulonné bag and you will love yours, too.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> My red beauty. You know my love-leave relationship with red. I have faith this Foulonne red bag will stay in my collection. The size and style is perfect for this muted red.



Pretty  — hope this little red beauty works out for you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I absolutely love my red Foulonné bag and you will love yours, too.


Thank you, I trust I will.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> hope this little red beauty works out for you.


I hope so too. Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Seeing @littleblackbag 's gorgeous blue LC shawl reminded me of my orange one. Matching it today with orange Mlle in the smallest size.


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Seeing @littleblackbag 's gorgeous blue LC shawl reminded me of my orange one. Matching it today with orange Mlle in the smallest size.


Love that shawl. Goes beautifully with the bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Love that shawl. Goes beautifully with the bag.


Thank you! 
Really love the shawl. Kept me so warm in the cinema today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Today's pairing with orange Mlle. Happy to assist a friend in getting a LC. Yay to being bag twins!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Today's pairing with orange Mlle. Happy to assist a friend in getting a LC. Yay to being bag twins!
> 
> View attachment 5125957


Lol...I thought you bought something else again! That orange Mille.....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Lol...I thought you bought something else again! That orange Mille.....


I wish! Hahahahahaha
I love this orange Mlle, it goes with everything and the size is wonderful! I have a small umbrella within and all my essentials!


----------



## Ludmilla

Bilberry today.


----------



## Ludmilla

The Foulonné again.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> The Foulonné again.


I love to see you using this bag. So gorgeous!


----------



## pomeline

Well I was going to carry one of my favourite summer bags, small shopping tote Le Pliage in red garance but to my horror I noticed it has gotten dark streaks and spots on the bottom and sides.  I tried spot cleaning it but then I started to feel like I'm actually making the corners fray. Oh no! I haven't seen this lovely red anywhere in ages! To be honest, I've been disappointed by the color selection in the previous couple of years. They have the basic colours but nothing special. If my garance is history, what shall I do!


----------



## cindita219

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5113654
> 
> First outing of my Neo that I got back in February.


@Ludmilla What color is this Neo?  It is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love to see you using this bag. So gorgeous!


Thank you! This bag is perfect for work.


cindita219 said:


> @Ludmilla What color is this Neo?  It is gorgeous!!!!!


Thanky you! It is some burgundy colour. German LC calls it Weinbeere (wine berry). It is in the sale right now.


----------



## cindita219

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! This bag is perfect for work.
> 
> Thanky you! It is some burgundy colour. German LC calls it Weinbeere (wine berry). It is in the sale right now.



Oh my gosh I just love it!  Is the sale still going on?  I'm in the US and all I see on our website are full price Neo.


----------



## Lizzys

cindita219 said:


> Oh my gosh I just love it!  Is the sale still going on?  I'm in the US and all I see on our website are full price Neo.


I am pretty sure it is called grape in the US. The only grape I see is at Bloomingdales and it is the LLH on sale for $133.


			https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-large-nylon-tote?ID=1602778&CategoryID=16958
		


The picture I attached here was called grape and it really is a pretty burgundy.
	

		
			
		

		
	



 I hope you find what you are looking for in the “grape” color.


----------



## cindita219

Lizzys said:


> I am pretty sure it is called grape in the US. The only grape I see is at Bloomingdales and it is the LLH on sale for $133.
> 
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-large-nylon-tote?ID=1602778&CategoryID=16958
> 
> 
> 
> The picture I attached here was called grape and it really is a pretty burgundy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132128
> 
> I hope you find what you are looking for in the “grape” color.



Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

cindita219 said:


> Oh my gosh I just love it!  Is the sale still going on?  I'm in the US and all I see on our website are full price Neo.


Our sale here has just started. We are a bit slower over here.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Yoga in the Vineyard!!!
opps I should have taken the photo with the vines in the background! next time.....


----------



## SmokieDragon

Petal Madeleine - it’s been a while since she last saw daylight


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Petal Madeleine


Isn't she gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## Sharont2305

SmokieDragon said:


> Petal Madeleine - it’s been a while since she last saw daylight
> 
> View attachment 5138351
> View attachment 5138352
> View attachment 5138353


Beautiful colour


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Isn't she gorgeous! Love it!





Sharont2305 said:


> Beautiful colour



Thanks so much! It was love at first sight for me


----------



## MeepMeep67

SmokieDragon said:


> Petal Madeleine - it’s been a while since she last saw daylight
> 
> View attachment 5138351
> View attachment 5138352
> View attachment 5138353


Beautiful!!!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Petal Madeleine - it’s been a while since she last saw daylight
> 
> View attachment 5138351
> View attachment 5138352
> View attachment 5138353


Oh wow! Where have you been hiding this baby?!   Now you make me want one! it’s the perfect pink, not too light, not too bright...I’ll call it a Grown up pink!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I’ll call it a Grown up pink!


Fully agree!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks so much! 



viewwing said:


> Oh wow! Where have you been hiding this baby?!   Now you make me want one! it’s the perfect pink, not too light, not too bright...I’ll call it a Grown up pink!



Thanks so much!  She's been hiding inside a 1948 "Kuala Lumpur" Roseau for quite a while, LOL!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SS21. LP seasonal edition in the smaller size.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> SS21. LP seasonal edition in the smaller size.


Matches everything right? Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Matches everything right? Love it!


It does! I'm loving it too.


----------



## Iamminda

At an appointment today with my Neo .


----------



## littleblackbag

Been carrying this baby a lot recently. Weather so unpredictable, and I love how worry free this bag is! And I can fit my rain jacket in too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Been carrying this baby a lot recently.


You rock it so well! A spacious weather worry free bag is a gem.


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> You rock it so well! A spacious weather worry free bag is a gem.


It really is a gem, I love not having to worry if its gonna pour with rain or not. I find myself using this bag more often than not and leaving all my lovely high end leather bags at home!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> I find myself using this bag more often than not and leaving all my lovely high end leather bags at home!


That's the charm of an LC. Truly!


----------



## viewwing

littleblackbag said:


> It really is a gem, I love not having to worry if its gonna pour with rain or not. I find myself using this bag more often than not and leaving all my lovely high end leather bags at home!


I use my leather LC bags in the rain too! My Roseau and cuirs have held up well. My cavalcade did well in snow too!


----------



## littleblackbag

viewwing said:


> I use my leather LC bags in the rain too! My Roseau and cuirs have held up well. My cavalcade did well in snow too!


Thats good to know!


----------



## viewwing

Rainy day with my Roseau!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Rainy day with my Roseau!


Looking great!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking great!


Thank u!


----------



## viewwing

Another cuir on another rainy day


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Another cuir on another rainy day


Love Love Love!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love Love Love!


Me too too too!!


----------



## BagLadyT

First time using this tiny wonder. It can sure hold a lot for being mini!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BagLadyT said:


> First time using this tiny wonder. It can sure hold a lot for being mini!


I love seeing this bag! Glad you find it spacious too.


----------



## BagLadyT

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love seeing this bag! Glad you find it spacious too.



I let it sit unopened for three months! It’s very functional!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BagLadyT said:


> I let it sit unopened for three months! It’s very functional!


Athough it looks small, this bag is really a workhorse.


----------



## SmokieDragon

BagLadyT said:


> I let it sit unopened for three months! It’s very functional!



Awww, bag cousin, you're making me feel guilty about not using my black one. I used it a lot when I first got it but that was end of last year


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Starting our long weekend celebrations with a fun bag. Etoiles pouch worn as a shoulder bag with my LC M&Ms bag (my own name for it) cos the round leather covered bits remind me of the snack. I clip the LC strap in front of the short bag handle so that it does not get in the way.


----------



## Lizzys

What a cute idea from your bag twin and strap cousin. I totally forgot I have this strap in all black until I saw this thread.  I am going to have to try this combo.  Thanks for the idea.  Enjoy your weekend celebrations!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I am going to have to try this combo.  Thanks for the idea.


You are most welcome. I love LC straps as they stay put on my shoulder and do not slip. I enjoyed wearing this pouch as a crossbody bag too, with a long LC strap.


----------



## viewwing

Casual weekend


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> Casual weekend


So pretty!  You are really getting so brave with white.  Enjoy your casual weekend.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Casual weekend


I love how you dressed it up with an LC scarf. Gorgeous white bag goes with everything!


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> So pretty!  You are really getting so brave with white.  Enjoy your casual weekend.





frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how you dressed it up with an LC scarf. Gorgeous white bag goes with everything!


It’s not white guys...it‘s light pink! I still can’t find a white leather bag yet...ahh...my brioche...I wish it worked!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Starting our long weekend celebrations with a fun bag. Etoiles pouch worn as a shoulder bag with my LC M&Ms bag (my own name for it) cos the round leather covered bits remind me of the snack. I clip the LC strap in front of the short bag handle so that it does not get in the way.
> 
> View attachment 5157158
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157159
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157160



Happy weekend and looking great, bag and strap identical twin


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I still can’t find a white leather bag yet.


Ah, it appeared white in your pic. Nonetheless, still a gorgeous pairing. Another white bag will come along!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy weekend and looking great, bag and strap identical twin


Thank you my dear friend!


----------



## Ludmilla

The Neo on the train.
Happy Friday!


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> The Neo on the train.
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 5163128


Wow that color! What is it?


----------



## viewwing

Little Miss Chalk goes out quite a bit!


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> Wow that color! What is it?


Thank you. It was from last season. No idea about the name of the colour as the German name was a bit different from the English. Some poster said the name a few pages earlier. Sorry!


----------



## viewwing

Cavalcade goes out to play!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> The Neo on the train.
> Happy Friday!


Raisin? I can't recall the name too but it is a gorgeous color! Love how it looks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Little Miss Chalk goes out quite a bit!


So lovely! I'm kinda bummed that the new recycled collection white LP is exclusive to another boutique and not available at the boutique my SA is at. I can still purchase if I wish but I prefer shopping with my SA.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Cavalcade goes out to play!


Perfect size on you! Lovely color too.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Raisin? I can't recall the name too but it is a gorgeous color! Love how it looks!


No, it was not raisin. Nor was it wineberry. At least I think so.
I love the colour, too. They should have kept it around longer. I think I would have gotten it in another size down the road.
(Tbh I think the colour palette of Neo is a bit meh. They should do more colours!)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Tbh I think the colour palette of Neo is a bit meh. They should do more colours!


I fully agree with you in this aspect. I like the color you owned but felt I had too many bags in a similar hue hence I skipped this one. We can do with more colors definitely!


----------



## inverved

The purple coloured Neo looks like Bilberry.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Perfect size on you! Lovely color too.


It doesn’t hold as much as I’d like though, need to downsize my stuff when I use this one.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> I fully agree with you in this aspect. I like the color you owned but felt I had too many bags in a similar hue hence I skipped this one. We can do with more colors definitely!


I would have way more Neos if they were offering more colours. 


no_1_diva said:


> The purple coloured Neo looks like Bilberry.


It is definitely not Bilberry. I have several Bilberry bags and they have a totally different colour.


----------



## Ludmilla

Regarding my Neo bag‘s colour. I went back a few pages. Another poster called the colour „grape“. I think this is the official name.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ludmilla said:


> The Neo on the train.
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 5163128



Lovely!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Little Miss Chalk goes out quite a bit!



Lovely photo! Your photo looks very stylish as if it's in black and white and then the red thread for your car seats! Chalk is beautiful!



viewwing said:


> Cavalcade goes out to play!



Looking great!


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely!!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> It doesn’t hold as much as I’d like though, need to downsize my stuff when I use this one.


The same for me. I need to downsize my card wallet too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I would have way more Neos if they were offering more colours.


I used to own a navy neo but it caught water stains and the stains can't be removed. I've been wary of owning any other Neo other than black cos my black Neo bucket bag is holding up so well. Zero water stains too.


----------



## circommeflex

My new to me Honore 404 crossbody  Straying from my usual black bags to this beauty


----------



## frenziedhandbag

circommeflex said:


> My new to me Honore 404 crossbody


The Honore is a beautiful line. Gorgeous hue. So happy for you that you scored this one.


----------



## viewwing

Walking the dog. Perfect for dog treats too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Walking the dog.


I'm still using my etoiles pouch as well, as a crossbody too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Seeing @viewwing wear her small Cavalcade made me miss my pearl croc embossed Cavalcade. Changed out the leather strap to a LC gunmetal chain strap.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Seeing @viewwing wear her small Cavalcade made me miss my pearl croc embossed Cavalcade. Changed out the leather strap to a LC gunmetal chain strap.


Oooh! I think this is a perfect combination! Very classy... mod shots if u can!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Oooh! I think this is a perfect combination!


Thank you! Will post pics later.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> mod shots if u can!


Hanging too long when worn on the shoulder. I will choose to clasp both clips onto one side if I wish to wear it on one shoulder.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hanging too long when worn on the shoulder. I will choose to clasp both clips onto one side if I wish to wear it on one shoulder.



Love it and that's a great idea to clip on the same side! Lovely jadeite bangle too!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hanging too long when worn on the shoulder. I will choose to clasp both clips onto one side if I wish to wear it on one shoulder.


Nice! Hardware matches nicely!


----------



## Ludmilla

Enjoying summer with one of the Bilberries.


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5171702
> 
> Enjoying summer with one of the Bilberries.


So cozy!! Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Love it and that's a great idea to clip on the same side! Lovely jadeite bangle too!





viewwing said:


> Nice! Hardware matches nicely!


Thank you ladies!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Enjoying summer with one of the Bilberries.


Such a nice shot! Yay to enjoying yourself!


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> So cozy!! Love it!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a nice shot! Yay to enjoying yourself!


Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

Love my celadon mademoiselle. It’s holding up really nicely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Love my celadon mademoiselle. It’s holding up really nicely!


Love how it looks on you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Love my celadon mademoiselle. It’s holding up really nicely!



Lovely!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love how it looks on you!





SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely!


Thanks guys! This was my very first LC n the one that pulled me into the brand!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> This was my very first LC n the one that pulled me into the brand!


That first one will always hold a special place in our hearts.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Thanks guys! This was my very first LC n the one that pulled me into the brand!



What a roaring start with a great line and colour!  Mine was a Medium Navy Neo


----------



## pursemonsoon

Waiting for my Sunday coffee with my new Saint-Honore 


size small - black foulonne leather


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pursemonsoon said:


> Waiting for my Sunday coffee with my new Saint-Honore


Beauty!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> What a roaring start with a great line and colour!  Mine was a Medium Navy Neo


Do u still have it and use it?


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> That first one will always hold a special place in our hearts.


Which was yours?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Which was yours?


A Planetes that turned out to be a replica. That was how I ended up in PF as I was not comfortable with my Planetes when I received it. Eventually, my first LC was a black MLH Planetes that I bought online from Nordies and the first LC I bought in person was the mini SH LP in Fir (dark forest green) that I bought from LC Hong Kong boutique. Both were special to me as both were acquired within the same month though I had the mini SH LP in my hands first as Planetes was being posted to me. Also the reason why I considered both to be my firsts.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> A Planetes that turned out to be a replica. That was how I ended up in PF as I was not comfortable with my Planetes when I received it. Eventually, my first LC was a black MLH Planetes that I bought online from Nordies and the first LC I bought in person was the mini SH LP in Fir (dark forest green) that I bought from LC Hong Kong boutique. Both were special to me as both were acquired within the same month though I had the mini SH LP in my hands first as Planetes was being posted to me. Also the reason why I considered both to be my firsts.


Great story! Awesome to hear how we got our first! I was looking for a mint green bag but wasn’t about to pay an exorbitant price for it. Then I saw the Mademoiselle while randomly browsing and it was on sale too! I grabbed it And the rest is history!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Then I saw the Mademoiselle while randomly browsing and it was on sale too.


My Fir LP was on sale too. Both bags are no longer with me but I had great times with them. Both accompanied me on trips and daily adventures. It's meant to be perhaps. I too, randomly walked into another brand whilst otw to LC on my last trip. I might be cheating very soon.... 

The right hue of mint green bags are hard to come by. It was meant to be.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> My Fir LP was on sale too. Both bags are no longer with me but I had great times with them. Both accompanied me on trips and daily adventures. It's meant to be perhaps. I too, randomly walked into another brand whilst otw to LC on my last trip. I might be cheating very soon....
> 
> The right hue of mint green bags are hard to come by. It was meant to be.


Oooh...  You cheater!lol... don’t worry I cheat quite a bit too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> don’t worry I cheat quite a bit too.


Hahahaha! Great, I feel less guilty now.


----------



## Woodsend

SmokieDragon said:


> What a roaring start with a great line and colour!  Mine was a Medium Navy Neo


Same here


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Do u still have it and use it?



Yes, I still have it but haven't used it recently as I haven't been going anywhere. It was used for work and travelling to neighbouring Singapore before


----------



## SmokieDragon

Woodsend said:


> Same here



Yay for being identical first bag twins


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> A Planetes that turned out to be a replica. That was how I ended up in PF as I was not comfortable with my Planetes when I received it. Eventually, my first LC was a black MLH Planetes that I bought online from Nordies and the first LC I bought in person was the mini SH LP in Fir (dark forest green) that I bought from LC Hong Kong boutique. Both were special to me as both were acquired within the same month though I had the mini SH LP in my hands first as Planetes was being posted to me. Also the reason why I considered both to be my firsts.



Did I buy the Black MLH Planetes you are referring to? 

Anyway, also similar to your story, I ended up here on this forum because I suspected the Medium Black Neo I bought online was a fake and came here for authentication. So I don't consider that as my first. I do remember feeling over the moon (again, LOL!) when I finally bought my Medium Black Neo a few months after that and it was fantastic as it was also bought with a Small Black Cuir and a Black LLH LP  What a magical day that was


----------



## Ludmilla

I still have my very first LC. It is a completely battered to the ground brown Le Pliage. With worn through corners that my cousin repaired with some patches. The nylon has bubbles and all. Used that bag aeons ago at university.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> It was used for work and travelling to neighbouring Singapore before


We will meet again very soon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Did I buy the Black MLH Planetes you are referring to?


Bingo! I'm happy knowing it had found a home with you. 
How wonderful of the universe to allow us a chance to meet like that. Perhaps in a way, our less than perfect start to our LC journey is a blessing in disguise. I'm ever grateful for your friendship all these years. 
That was indeed a magical day. Three LCs in different lines, all in a day! Wow!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Used that bag aeons ago at university.


I can see why it will make a useful school bag. Fits so much.


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> I still have my very first LC. It is a completely battered to the ground brown Le Pliage. With worn through corners that my cousin repaired with some patches. The nylon has bubbles and all. Used that bag aeons ago at university.


So good to know it’s thoroughly used! Sooo worth it!


----------



## marysweetie7

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 5154145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time using this tiny wonder. It can sure hold a lot for being mini!


I have the same! It is so adorable and practical!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

marysweetie7 said:


> I have the same! It is so adorable and practical!!!



I put it on my sale watchlist so I can get another color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Wore my red Foulonne crossbody for a walk with mum and then groceries shopping. Adore this pop of red and this nifty bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wore my red Foulonne crossbody for a walk with mum and then groceries shopping. Adore this pop of red and this nifty bag!



Looking great and carefree


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great and carefree


Thank you! Red is growing on me...


----------



## etudes

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wore my red Foulonne crossbody for a walk with mum and then groceries shopping. Adore this pop of red and this nifty bag!



Gorgeous red


----------



## frenziedhandbag

etudes said:


> Gorgeous red


It is! I'm really liking this red. Understated and not loud at all. But enough to make an outfit pop.


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wore my red Foulonne crossbody for a walk with mum and then groceries shopping. Adore this pop of red and this nifty bag!


This looks like such a pretty color of red.  I bought my Foulonne crossbody the year they made the red a orange-red which I don't tend to use that shade of red much.  I should let that one go and get this one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I should let that one go and get this one.


I know what you mean about reds. This is a neutral red, blue based for sure. I had a vermillion cuir mini crossbody and rehomed that too as I scarcely used it. Realise that for red bags, I need them to be of a small size and in a muted red.


----------



## viewwing

Can’t get over how smooshy ms cuir has gotten through regular use.  The leather is awesome. Shown here with my cuir lgp strap.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Can’t get over how smooshy ms cuir has gotten through regular use.


I didn't know we are strap twins! Your cuir looks divine. I find that the cuir looks awesome in black.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I didn't know we are strap twins! Your cuir looks divine. I find that the cuir looks awesome in black.


Is your strap lambskin or cowhide? There were two versions of the strap that looked almost the same. (See attached pic)


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Can’t get over how smooshy ms cuir has gotten through regular use.  The leather is awesome. Shown here with my cuir lgp strap.



So yours is the LGP lambskin strap? It looks very smooth! Yay to black smooshy Cuirs!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> So yours is the LGP lambskin strap? It looks very smooth! Yay to black smooshy Cuirs!


Yes the strap is very soft n comfy. Hope you’re using your black cuir often too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Is your strap lambskin or cowhide?


Oh wow, I didn't know there was a lambskin version. Mine is the printed cowhide version.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know there was a lambskin version. Mine is the printed cowhide version.


The cowhide one should be the thicker n longer one which will work better for you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Yes the strap is very soft n comfy. Hope you’re using your black cuir often too!



I think I used it earlier this year when I was on a Cuir craze hehe! Since then, haven't been back to the office so Cuirs have stayed away


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> The cowhide one should be the thicker n longer one which will work better for you!


True to that!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still red Foulonne crossbody. Christmas came early with my outfit.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still red Foulonne crossbody. Christmas came early with my outfit.


Wowowowow!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Wowowowow!


----------



## beige1

Color called “cognac”


----------



## frenziedhandbag

beige1 said:


> Color called “cognac”


Gorgeous color. Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

First outing with pink Roseau Box. Loving this bag that my SA recommended. So easy to use and very spacious!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> First outing with pink Roseau Box. Loving this bag that my SA recommended. So easy to use and very spacious!


Love it!!!! Aooo cute!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Love it!!!! Aooo cute!!


I get why you enjoy pink bags now. They are so feminine in a way. My girlfriends noticed this bag immediately.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I get why you enjoy pink bags now. They are so feminine in a way. My girlfriends noticed this bag immediately.


Yes So feminine! And you can always tone it down With what u wear.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> First outing with pink Roseau Box. Loving this bag that my SA recommended. So easy to use and very spacious!



Looking great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> And you can always tone it down With what u wear.


That's true. Do you think a light pink is more versatile/easier than a darker pink? I'm wondering if I should try out the XS raspberry Neo crossbody.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great!


Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's true. Do you think a light pink is more versatile/easier than a darker pink? I'm wondering if I should try out the XS raspberry Neo crossbody.


Yes I do think a light pink is easier. You can easily substitute it for beige or white. In my opinion, the Xs neo raspberry is a little too child like for my liking. Something about that pink is more girlish. I also think it’s almost like a red bag and you Do already have the red Lefoulonne.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> You can easily substitute it for beige or white. Something about that pink is more girlish


Agree! I find my pink Roseau can go with everything as it is light enough. 

That's what I thought about the raspberry neo too, that the pink is a little too pinkish and I suspect I'll grow tired of it very soon. Thank you for your input!


----------



## nxdinenxtxlin

Longchamp Mademoiselle (size XS) ❤️ I'm so in love and planning to buy size small


----------



## frenziedhandbag

nxdinenxtxlin said:


> I'm so in love and planning to buy size small


Lovely! You will love the small too. I own both the xs and s and love both of them!


----------



## nxdinenxtxlin

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely! You will love the small too. I own both the xs and s and love both of them!



yes  thinking which color to get next hihihi


----------



## frenziedhandbag

nxdinenxtxlin said:


> yes  thinking which color to get next hihihi


I love it in Cognac. Burgundy is lovely too. Mine is in orange and honey. Any color that is appealing to you?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Back to my trusty Foulonne crossbody for a walk in the park with DH.


----------



## nxdinenxtxlin

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love it in Cognac. Burgundy is lovely too. Mine is in orange and honey. Any color that is appealing to you?


I love your orange  Def getting the burgundy because I don’t have that kind of shade


----------



## frenziedhandbag

nxdinenxtxlin said:


> Def getting the burgundy because I don’t have that kind of shade


The burgundy is a great choice! Looking forward to your pic after you get it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Heading out to get some mooncakes with Brandy cuir. Pairing her with a Brandy perforated strap.


----------



## maggiesze1

Carried her yesterday...forgot to post it here too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

maggiesze1 said:


> Carried her yesterday...forgot to post it here too!


Gorgeous!


----------



## missy_janet

hello all!

I'm very new to this forum, and I'm looking to get another bag for the weekends.

I don't know if this is the correct thread to seek advises , if it isn't, pls do let me know admin

Currently I have the Neo series, Large in LH.. I am thinking of getting either the cuir in small or the Neo series medium in SH..

For those who own both, which do u prefer and why ?

I have another question, is the Neo series be it SH or LH the same material ?

TIA!


----------



## pursemonsoon

maggiesze1 said:


> Carried her yesterday...forgot to post it here too!
> View attachment 5193600


Super cute bag charm!  And bag is gorgeous color!


----------



## viewwing

missy_janet said:


> hello all!
> 
> I'm very new to this forum, and I'm looking to get another bag for the weekends.
> 
> I don't know if this is the correct thread to seek advises , if it isn't, pls do let me know admin
> 
> Currently I have the Neo series, Large in LH.. I am thinking of getting either the cuir in small or the Neo series medium in SH..
> 
> For those who own both, which do u prefer and why ?
> 
> I have another question, is the Neo series be it SH or LH the same material ?
> 
> TIA!


Hi! Welcome! I personally have three small cuirs now so I love them! Very durable smooshy thick leather for the reasonable price. It also holds a lot for its size. I do not have the neo but I’ve heard it shows water stains very well. And yes the material for the Neo series are all the same.


----------



## missy_janet

viewwing said:


> Hi! Welcome! I personally have three small cuirs now so I love them! Very durable smooshy thick leather for the reasonable price. It also holds a lot for its size. I do not have the neo but I’ve heard it shows water stains very well. And yes the material for the Neo series are all the same.



Hi there! 
thanks your for sharing! 

yes that was also the reason why I got attached in the first place. Cuir is lightweight and it looks really good for it's pricing.
Yes I do have the Neo series those very old version and yes it do have water stains after a few years.

seem like im going for cuir now!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missy_janet said:


> seem like im going for cuir now!


You won't go wrong with a cuir. Do post your new bag. We will love to share your joy.


----------



## viewwing

missy_janet said:


> Hi there!
> thanks your for sharing!
> 
> yes that was also the reason why I got attached in the first place. Cuir is lightweight and it looks really good for it's pricing.
> Yes I do have the Neo series those very old version and yes it do have water stains after a few years.
> 
> seem like im going for cuir now!


You won’t go wrong with cuir! What color are u looking at? They’re so addictive!


----------



## missy_janet

viewwing said:


> You won’t go wrong with cuir! What color are u looking at? They’re so addictive!


 I don't think im that adventurous.. so probably a black one ? any other colours do u fancy ?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missy_janet said:


> I don't think im that adventurous.. so probably a black one ?


The cuir in black is unique. It is simply not a dull black bag. There is a slight sheen to it but not shiny. The leather is luscious and you will want to add other colors once you start.


----------



## viewwing

missy_janet said:


> I don't think im that adventurous.. so probably a black one ? any other colours do u fancy ?


 BLack is good and basic. I love my black one. It’s gotten softer and smoothies. For this season? I think u can stay relatively safe with the pilot blue too! It’s a nice dusty blue that isn’t as dark as navy. I like it too! And I think will be easy to match.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Since we are on the topic of cuirs, I'm still with my Brandy small cuir today.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Since we are on the topic of cuirs, I'm still with my Brandy small cuir today.


Love the fall colors!!


----------



## viewwing

Me with my mini cuir this morning too!


----------



## hlzpenguin

frenziedhandbag said:


> Since we are on the topic of cuirs, I'm still with my Brandy small cuir today.


Love the color. Is this color still available?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Love the fall colors!!


Me too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hlzpenguin said:


> Love the color. Is this color still available?


Not available for this season but LC does burgundy shades very often so you can look out for them. If you are based in the US, another option is to call the outlets and check. They might still have stock.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Me with my mini cuir this morning too!


I love this shot! So nice and casual!


----------



## Ludmilla

My very first LP.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> My very first LP.


The first is always special.


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> My very first LP.
> View attachment 5198780


Did the zip break off? It looks like it’s missing the pull part from the pic.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> The first is always special.


It definitely is!


viewwing said:


> Did the zip break off? It looks like it’s missing the pull part from the pic.


No. There is a very old horse charm on the zipper that I do not want to loose for sentimental reasons, so I tuck the zipper always inside the bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Here is the Zipper with horsey. The charm was a gift from my mother. You can see the bubbles of the nylon. Please note, that the bag is more than ten years old (2006) and I have abused it.


My cousin did a repair on the worn corners.


But, I cannot part with it and use it now and then.


----------



## gee

Ludmilla said:


> Here is the Zipper with horsey. The charm was a gift from my mother. You can see the bubbles of the nylon. Please note, that the bag is more than ten years old (2006) and I have abused it.
> View attachment 5199779
> 
> My cousin did a repair on the worn corners.
> View attachment 5199780
> 
> But, I cannot part with it and use it now and then.


I love that you repaired it and still use it. I've used and abused my large and small (both black)  so much that the linings are ripped + bubbles. I inquired about repair at a bag shop as I'm sentimental with the small one, but it's almost the price of buying new. So, I bought another...in black, again.  My small was purchased in 2004, so I absolutely feel you not wanting to part with it!


----------



## Ludmilla

gee said:


> I love that you repaired it and still use it. I've used and abused my large and small (both black)  so much that the linings are ripped + bubbles. I inquired about repair at a bag shop as I'm sentimental with the small one, but it's almost the price of buying new. So, I bought another...in black, again.  My small was purchased in 2004, so I absolutely feel you not wanting to part with it!


Hehe. I am glad that I am not the only one who is sentimental about my old bags! (Tbh I will probably get another brown one as soon as they put out one in a shade that I like.)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

First outing with Roseau straw shoulder tote. All thanks to a friend whom helped me acquire this smaller size. Still very spacious even after adding a thermos flask. Love its casual vibe.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazone out for a wedding.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Amazone out for a wedding.


Beautiful! Have tons of fun!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful! Have tons of fun!


Thank you! I enjoyed myself. Due to Covid, we are not allowed to mingle from table to table but it was good to catch up with some relatives and the food was great too.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! I enjoyed myself. Due to Covid, we are not allowed to mingle from table to table but it was good to catch up with some relatives and the food was great too.


Glad to hear that. Catching up and tasty food is great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Croco cuir. My seventy year old mum used this bag and was complimented by our relatives during a wedding celebration. I've always thought the croco pattern to look elegant and more dressy. This version of the cuir is also more structured. Picked a fun color so that I can dress it down as well. Perfect grocery run bag too.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Croco cuir. My seventy year old mum used this bag and was complimented by our relatives during a wedding celebration. I've always thought the croco pattern to look elegant and more dressy. This version of the cuir is also more structured. Picked a fun color so that I can dress it down as well. Perfect grocery run bag too.
> 
> View attachment 5207238
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207240


So awesome to be able to use a bag in multiple ways and occasions. Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> So awesome to be able to use a bag in multiple ways and occasions. Love it!


I'm loving it too. This season's light blue version is nice as well.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Croco cuir. My seventy year old mum used this bag and was complimented by our relatives during a wedding celebration. I've always thought the croco pattern to look elegant and more dressy. This version of the cuir is also more structured. Picked a fun color so that I can dress it down as well. Perfect grocery run bag too.
> 
> View attachment 5207238
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207240


Stunning!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Stunning!!


Thank you dear!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Croco cuir. My seventy year old mum used this bag and was complimented by our relatives during a wedding celebration. I've always thought the croco pattern to look elegant and more dressy. This version of the cuir is also more structured. Picked a fun color so that I can dress it down as well. Perfect grocery run bag too.
> 
> View attachment 5207238
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207240



Beautiful and cheery


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful and cheery


Thank you my friend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

frenziedhandbag said:


> Croco cuir. My seventy year old mum used this bag and was complimented by our relatives during a wedding celebration. I've always thought the croco pattern to look elegant and more dressy. This version of the cuir is also more structured. Picked a fun color so that I can dress it down as well. Perfect grocery run bag too.
> 
> View attachment 5207238
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207240


It's very cute!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> It's very cute!!


Thank you! I'm really loving it. Despite its small size, I have an umbrella, card wallet, key pouch, spare mask and phone. Still have space left over. I usually leave it unzipped, for easy access.


----------



## ilawise26

nxdinenxtxlin said:


> Longchamp Mademoiselle (size XS) ❤ I'm so in love and planning to buy size small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188353


Sweet . It’s fabulous in every size. I’ve the medium and Hobo!


----------



## ilawise26

frenziedhandbag said:


> First outing with Roseau straw shoulder tote. All thanks to a friend whom helped me acquire this smaller size. Still very spacious even after adding a thermos flask. Love its casual vibe.


Omg such a beauty ! Surely a head turner


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ilawise26 said:


> Omg such a beauty ! Surely a head turner


Not sure whether it is a head turner for others but it is for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

The old one again for driving home to the country.


Happy Friday all!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday all!


Happy Friday to you too. Love that Mulberry as well. Safe drive home!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy Friday to you too. Love that Mulberry as well. Safe drive home!


Thank you! Hope you have a lovely weekend!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Hope you have a lovely weekend!


Thank you! We will make the best of it. Everyday is precious.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Medium Roseau Top Handle ready for her debut tomorrow. The cowhide on this bag feels supple. The brown trimmings are in smooth calfskin which makes the handle feel really good in my hand. A habit I’ve developed with these open top bags is to put my phone in the internal back slip pocket for better targeted accessibility.

She’s also pictured here with a nice scented LC candle which I’m leaving in the box to preserve its scent. The candle is really heavy because of the glass container! Heavier than the bag, lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Roseau Top Handle


I love the color combi of this bag. Timeless and versatile. The brown adds a touch of warmth to a black bag. Congrats on adding this to your fabulous collection! The scent feels inviting. Very nice gift!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Roseau Top Handle ready for her debut tomorrow. The cowhide on this bag feels supple. The brown trimmings are in smooth calfskin which makes the handle feel really good in my hand. A habit I’ve developed with these open top bags is to put my phone in the internal back slip pocket for better targeted accessibility.
> 
> She’s also pictured here with a nice scented LC candle which I’m leaving in the box to preserve its scent. The candle is really heavy because of the glass container! Heavier than the bag, lol


I just saw this at the boutique n was contemplating it...I love the leather n feel of it...but do I REALLY need another black bag?!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> do I REALLY need another black bag?!


I know what you mean. I hardly use my black bags nowadays.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I know what you mean. I hardly use my black bags nowadays.


I do use my black bags on rotations but I have quite a few...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I do use my black bags on rotations but I have quite a few...


Oh, if you do use them, perhaps it is fine to add one more to the rotation? I haven't seen this bag yet but I do think it is a beauty.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> I just saw this at the boutique n was contemplating it...I love the leather n feel of it...but do I REALLY need another black bag?!



Yes, black bags are timeless and fuss-free. Plus, this one has a twist to it


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, black bags are timeless and fuss-free. Plus, this one has a twist to it


 this is the medium size right? If I do eventually do the twist, I’ll let u know!  Pls join my dance party then.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> this is the medium size right? If I do eventually do the twist, I’ll let u know!  Pls join my dance party then.



Yes, it's the Medium! Let me know when to join your dance party


----------



## ilawise26

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Roseau Top Handle ready for her debut tomorrow. The cowhide on this bag feels supple. The brown trimmings are in smooth calfskin which makes the handle feel really good in my hand. A habit I’ve developed with these open top bags is to put my phone in the internal back slip pocket for better targeted accessibility.
> 
> She’s also pictured here with a nice scented LC candle which I’m leaving in the box to preserve its scent. The candle is really heavy because of the glass container! Heavier than the bag, lol
> View attachment 5212952
> View attachment 5212953


OOO LA LA ! What a score ! The black and brown complement each other so well ! I have been wanting to see the Brioche with my own eyes - wondering how the lambskin is like ! Did you manage to see it ?


----------



## SmokieDragon

ilawise26 said:


> OOO LA LA ! What a score ! The black and brown complement each other so well ! I have been wanting to see the Brioche with my own eyes - wondering how the lambskin is like ! Did you manage to see it ?



Thanks so much! I don’t really like the Brioche TBH. The hardware for the closure is very heavy. The bag also feels heavy. Glad I finally got the Matelasse Amazone instead


----------



## Utsensai

Pulling out the fall colors with my Le Pliage Cuir in orange (I'm not sure of the color, but it's like a brighter burnt orange).


----------



## ilawise26

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! I don’t really like the Brioche TBH. The hardware for the closure is very heavy. The bag also feels heavy. Glad I finally got the Matelasse Amazone instead


Oh really ! Thanks ! It looks so compact in pictures I never imagined it could be heavy ! I’ll steAr away then


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Utsensai said:


> Pulling out the fall colors with my Le Pliage Cuir in orange


So beautiful!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! I don’t really like the Brioche TBH. The hardware for the closure is very heavy. The bag also feels heavy. Glad I finally got the Matelasse Amazone instead





ilawise26 said:


> Oh really ! Thanks ! It looks so compact in pictures I never imagined it could be heavy ! I’ll steAr away then


Interestingly, I loved the brioche. If not for the rather difficult closure, hard to align it to snap, I’d be all over it. It’s not heavy at all and carries a lot for a flap bag. it felt lighter than the Mademoiselle To me. And the lambskin is sooooo soft n smooth. I love it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Just going to run errands but a pretty bag makes it more joyful. XS cuir in pilot blue.  I bought the bag first and next season came this strap. I had to get the strap as they paired so well.


----------



## ilawise26

viewwing said:


> Interestingly, I loved the brioche. If not for the rather difficult closure, hard to align it to snap, I’d be all over it. It’s not heavy at all and carries a lot for a flap bag. it felt lighter than the Mademoiselle To me. And the lambskin is sooooo soft n smooth. I love it.


Sigh! I wonder whats with that closure though ! I think they're obsessed with making it a deal breaker  . This closure looks more casual though for an otherwise dressy bag ! I am assuming the weight is more due to the chains than the leather itself ???


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Just going to run errands but a pretty bag makes it more joyful. XS cuir in pilot blue.  I bought the bag first and next season came this strap. I had to get the strap as they paired so well.


I love the color combI!


----------



## viewwing

ilawise26 said:


> Sigh! I wonder whats with that closure though ! I think they're obsessed with making it a deal breaker  . This closure looks more casual though for an otherwise dressy bag ! I am assuming the weight is more due to the chains than the leather itself ???


I’d still say it’s a casual flap bag with the silver hardware as oppose to gold which is more dressy. And yes the chain is the heavier part of the bag. If u look at the website, it’s only about 15g lighter than the Mademoiselle.


----------



## ilawise26

frenziedhandbag said:


> Just going to run errands but a pretty bag makes it more joyful. XS cuir in pilot blue.  I bought the bag first and next season came this strap. I had to get the strap as they paired so well.


a beauty ! Love the strap as well


----------



## ilawise26

viewwing said:


> I’d still say it’s a casual flap bag with the silver hardware as oppose to gold which is more dressy. And yes the chain is the heavier part of the bag. If u look at the website, it’s only about 15g lighter than the Mademoiselle.


for the S size?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I love the color combI!


Me too. The color combi makes me smile.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ilawise26 said:


> a beauty ! Love the strap as well


Thank you! This bag's silhouette works so well for me. Not too bulky when worn crossbody.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ilawise26 said:


> Oh really ! Thanks ! It looks so compact in pictures I never imagined it could be heavy ! I’ll steAr away then



In my experience the Brioche is not heavy and the clasp is not difficult, see this post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hot-brioche-reveal.1044467/post-34666798


----------



## ilawise26

Cosmopolitan said:


> In my experience the Brioche is not heavy and the clasp is not difficult, see this post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hot-brioche-reveal.1044467/post-34666798


Ah yes I happened to go through. Lovely brioche . Perhaps the best part about tpf is access to the varied experiences from everyone


----------



## viewwing

ilawise26 said:


> for the S size?


No for the size m.


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Just going to run errands but a pretty bag makes it more joyful. XS cuir in pilot blue.  I bought the bag first and next season came this strap. I had to get the strap as they paired so well.


OMG i am in love with pilot blue since i first saw it and that strap goes so well with this lovely bag !!!


----------



## kesidang

Longchamp leather duffle


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> OMG i am in love with pilot blue since i first saw it and that strap goes so well with this lovely bag !!!


I love such dusty blues too. They just look so interesting. I love how Longchamp collections are cohesive. There is always an interesting accessory to match smt.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Just going to run errands but a pretty bag makes it more joyful. XS cuir in pilot blue.  I bought the bag first and next season came this strap. I had to get the strap as they paired so well.


Lol...I always thought yours was nordic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Lol...I always thought yours was nordic.


Goodness, I looked back at my older posts and you are right. It is nordic!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Goodness, I looked back at my older posts and you are right. It is nordic!


They look so similar, I  don’t blame you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> They look so similar, I  don’t blame you!


Hahaha that's true. Thank you for pointing it out. There was a plain Amazone in pilot blue which is really pretty too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Been using this Roseau straw tote for the past few days. It is such a great shopper tote! Ease of access too.


----------



## viewwing

Enjoying my little cutie


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Enjoying my little cutie


Awwww..... This green beauty!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Mini Croco Cuir in Black for me today


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Enjoying my little cutie



Looking great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Mini Croco Cuir in Black for me today


I love this! So good to see it out and about again.


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Mini Croco Cuir in Black for me today
> 
> View attachment 5225543


Cool! i Really love how much it holds being such a small bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> i Really love how much it holds being such a small bag!


Agree 100%!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Look who returned. 
Ms emerald cuir backpack.  
 LC greens!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Look who returned.
> Ms emerald cuir backpack.
> LC greens!
> 
> View attachment 5225662


Where did it return from? Such a rich green!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Where did it return from? Such a rich green!


From the buyer whom I sold this bag to. She had found it too small and never used it. It's actually a tad lighter irl, like a darker grass green. Still gorgeous. I love your LC green cuir too! Yours look like a very wearable green.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> From the buyer whom I sold this bag to. She had found it too small and never used it. It's actually a tad lighter irl, like a darker grass green. Still gorgeous. I love your LC green cuir too! Yours look like a very wearable green.


Ooh I see. Is it the mini size? Or the regular one? I find the capacity of the regular one just nice for me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Ooh I see. Is it the mini size? Or the regular one? I find the capacity of the regular one just nice for me.


This is the mini size that was discontinued. I carry so little now that I still have lots of space left for this mini. Intend to rehome a few other LC bags as I hardly use them. Too spacious for me now.


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> Enjoying my little cutie





frenziedhandbag said:


> Look who returned.
> Ms emerald cuir backpack.
> LC greens!
> 
> View attachment 5225662


Such beautiful green bags!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Such beautiful green bags!


I wish LC do more greens.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is the mini size that was discontinued. I carry so little now that I still have lots of space left for this mini. Intend to rehome a few other LC bags as I hardly use them. Too spacious for me now.



Even when carrying my usual stuff pre-Covid times, I found this mini size great for my needs. Glad that it found it’s way back to you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Glad that it found it’s way back to you


I'm very happy with it as well. Been using it ever since it came home.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> I wish LC do more greens.


Absolutely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still with mini emerald cuir backpack.


----------



## viewwing

Cavalcade today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Cavalcade today


Looking awesome! This size looks great on you. I love mine in burnt red a lot but intend to rehome it as I can barely fill it up.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking awesome! This size looks great on you. I love mine in burnt red a lot but intend to rehome it as I can barely fill it up.


Thank u! I’ve got soo much stuff in it today including a full size wallet, cosmetic n key pouches a shawl and an umbrella! It’s a very practical size for me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Thank u! I’ve got soo much stuff in it today


Its capacity is amazing!


----------



## littleblackbag

viewwing said:


> Enjoying my little cutie


Twins!


----------



## VSUVUS

Recently brought her out to (air) travel, first time in over 1.5 years! Still the best airport bag as ever


----------



## Ludmilla

Finally this one again.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Finally this one again.


Love how smooshy it looks!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love how smooshy it looks!


Thank you!


----------



## Ryan

Stopped for a selfie with my new Foulonne camera bag. Love at first sight!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ryan said:


> Love at first sight!


It looks great on you!


----------



## viewwing

Combi for today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Combi for today


So nice!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Combi for today



This strap goes with everything!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Still using my Croco Cuir. Been using my 2-tone Roseau too - both bags at once on workdays haha. But took a picture of only the Croco today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> This strap goes with everything!


+1!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Still using my Croco Cuir


I'll never get tired of seeing this beauty.


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> This strap goes with everything!


thanks! I think it’s neutral enough to fit most colors.


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Still using my Croco Cuir. Been using my 2-tone Roseau too - both bags at once on workdays haha. But took a picture of only the Croco today
> 
> View attachment 5237825


Cute! Do you use the two tone roseau with its original strap?


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Cute! Do you use the two tone roseau with its original strap?



yes, I do as the strap is a great length for me  fuss free too as the underside is all black


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> yes, I do as the strap is a great length for me  fuss free too as the underside is all black


I think it will also match your other black bags too, to give them an updated look.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> I think it will also match your other black bags too, to give them an updated look.



Thanks! That depends. The carabiner is not wide so it can’t be used for Cuirs. But it can be used for some others I think hehe


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Game On crossbody bag in carmine and Neo coin purse as wallet in raspberry. In really liking this Neo coin purse. Opens wide and spacious. Easy to access cash and cards. Zipper is also smooth.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Game On crossbody bag in carmine and Neo coin purse as wallet in raspberry. In really liking this Neo coin purse. Opens wide and spacious. Easy to access cash and cards. Zipper is also smooth.


Such happy colors!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Such happy colors!


Instant mood lifter!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Game On crossbody bag in carmine and Neo coin purse as wallet in raspberry. In really liking this Neo coin purse. Opens wide and spacious. Easy to access cash and cards. Zipper is also smooth.


I love this crossbody bag! As I am totally out of the loop regarding the new releases — is there a cat Le Pliage, too?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> I love this crossbody bag! is there a cat Le Pliage, too?


Oh this is an older season bag. No cat LP currently. It will be fun to see new Miaou LPs next year though, if LC were to ever launch them again.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh this is an older season bag. No cat LP currently. It will be fun to see new Miaou LPs next year though, if LC were to ever launch them again.


Ah ok. Thank you! Obviously I am really totally uniformed about current styles.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Ah ok. Thank you! Obviously I am really totally uniformed about current styles.


It's okay. We will gladly fill each other in thru this platform.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

3D pouch with LGP crossbody strap. Been using this to run errands on my bike for the past few days. Easy bag to use.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mod shot of how the 3D pouch looks as a crossbody. I contemplated removing the long strap but I needed to be handsfree so please pardon my very busy looking outfit.


----------



## viewwing

Still with new baby


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Still with new baby


I hope you are liking this hue?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Wearing my 3D pouch with its short strap today. Loving it!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I hope you are liking this hue?


I do I do I do!!! Sooo easy to wear and goes well with my wardrobe


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wearing my 3D pouch with its short strap today. Loving it!


Looks super convenient


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I do I do I do!!! Sooo easy to wear and goes well with my wardrobe


Hooray! I'm so stoked to hear that. I really love a good burgundy. The new terracota is gorgeous too. Very pretty spring hue which I've not seen LC launch before. Perfect for someone like me whom can't do too light colours but still likes colours. Does that make sense?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Looks super convenient


Very! I'm so grateful that my SA can order it in for me. I was in the neighbourhood running errands today and sometimes, I just clasp it under the arm whilst paying. Then in goes my wallet, zip up and it just hangs on the crook of my arm. The 3D line is fast becoming one of my favourites. Light and pliable leather, gorgeous colour saturation and so easy to use. I hope LC launches more styles for it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

This trio today. Country exclusive LLH LP,  discontinued larger sized LP cosmetic case in bilberry and neo coin purse in raspberry.


----------



## viewwing

Simple pairing today. I’d say the Madeleine is quiet elegance for me. Very easy to use.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Simple pairing today. I’d say the Madeleine is quiet elegance for me. Very easy to use.


Love Love Love it on you! Ivory is gorgeous. I adore the Madeleine. Elegant and chic at the same time. Looks great as both a shoulder bag and also crossbody.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

From one 3D to another.
Trio today: 3D crossbody in sapphire, neo coin purse in strawberry and LGP card holder in black/navy. This card holder has four slots and one middle slot. If you need more slots, you can consider the Foulonne card holder. It has six slots and one middle slot.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Navy Game On today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Navy Game On today


So nice to see this bag again!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Navy Game On today
> 
> View attachment 5257238


So nice to see you posting mod shots again!


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> Simple pairing today. I’d say the Madeleine is quiet elegance for me. Very easy to use.


beautiful!


----------



## viewwing

This baby today with a new to me strap!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> This baby today with a new to me strap!!


Woooh, this pairing looks awesome! I love it!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woooh, this pairing looks awesome! I love it!


I think so too!


----------



## littleblackbag

First time wearing my shawl, that I bought in the summer sale. Very soft and warm to wear. So lovely on this cold day. Also carried this bag, which I got in the summer sale too! 
please excuse the state of the room. It’s my sewing room and  I haven’t vacuumed in there for a while. It’s also where I store a lot of my bags!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> First time wearing my shawl.


You rock both the shawl and the bag so well. I adore your style, very rock chic and stylish! I have the same shawl but in an orange hue and I agree that it is very comfortable. I like that it is not too bulky and yet warm enough.


----------



## viewwing

Grey n blue today


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> You rock both the shawl and the bag so well. I adore your style, very rock chic and stylish! I have the same shawl but in an orange hue and I agree that it is very comfortable. I like that it is not too bulky and yet warm enough.


You're very kind *frenziedhandbag   *. As a middle aged, peri menopausal woman, I don't often feel stylish anymore. I usually dress for comfort, but the addition of lovely accessories often helps, I find.


----------



## littleblackbag

viewwing said:


> Grey n blue today


Loving the Roseau in the grey.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> I usually dress for comfort, but the addition of lovely accessories often helps, I find.


Comfort is key, I agree but your style is uniquely you and in the accessories you chose, I see your confidence and personal style. That, I find is truly stylish in your own right.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Honey Mademoiselle out with me for lunch. I love the zippered compartment at the back, perfect for my phone and train pass.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Trio today. Dahlia LP, neo coin purse in raspberry and LGP card case in black/navy.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Trio today. Dahlia LP, neo coin purse in raspberry and LGP card case in black/navy.


Hot!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Hot!


Yup, alongside with the current stuffy sticky hot weather.


----------



## westvillage

I’m going very small and lightweight during this busy season so I’ve been using this LongchampxNendo since the weekend (the white lines are light coming through the shade.) It’s especially nice to be using one of my long-forgotten bags


----------



## viewwing

westvillage said:


> I’m going very small and lightweight during this busy season so I’ve been using this LongchampxNendo since the weekend (the white lines are light coming through the shade.) It’s especially nice to be using one of my long-forgotten bags
> View attachment 5263494


Cute cute! And I bet very fun to use!


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> First time wearing my shawl, that I bought in the summer sale. Very soft and warm to wear. So lovely on this cold day. Also carried this bag, which I got in the summer sale too!
> please excuse the state of the room. It’s my sewing room and  I haven’t vacuumed in there for a while. It’s also where I store a lot of my bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260415
> View attachment 5260416


I love your outfit and I LOVE your hair!!
Soooo chic and beautuful.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> It’s especially nice to be using one of my long-forgotten bags


So nice to see this bag again. The geometric shape is lovely!


----------



## SmokieDragon

westvillage said:


> I’m going very small and lightweight during this busy season so I’ve been using this LongchampxNendo since the weekend (the white lines are light coming through the shade.) It’s especially nice to be using one of my long-forgotten bags
> View attachment 5263494



We’re identical bag twins on this (and a few others I believe)


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Foulonne camera bag which I use during lunch


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Foulonne camera bag which I use during lunch


I love this camera bag!


----------



## westvillage

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love this camera bag!



Me too!


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> I love your outfit and I LOVE your hair!!
> Soooo chic and beautuful.


Thank you *Sunshine mama,* you are very kind


----------



## littleblackbag

westvillage said:


> I’m going very small and lightweight during this busy season so I’ve been using this LongchampxNendo since the weekend (the white lines are light coming through the shade.) It’s especially nice to be using one of my long-forgotten bags
> View attachment 5263494


I'd love to see a mod pic of this! Looks very interesting.


----------



## viewwing

Today’s companion


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Today’s companion


You know I love this style, colour and leather line!


----------



## Mariapia

My Longchamp 3D.
One of my lightest weight leather bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mariapia said:


> My Longchamp 3D.


A darling of a bag. Love seeing it everytime.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Roseau baby is out. I adore this color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Never thought I will don an all brown outfit. So, never say never. 
Roseau baby


----------



## westvillage

December features the color Red during this cold, darkening time of year (on this side of the planet) So I’m on board!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> December features the color Red during this cold, darkening time of year.


Such a nice deep red. A nice color really helps to bring on some cheer.


----------



## viewwing

westvillage said:


> December features the color Red during this cold, darkening time of year (on this side of the planet) So I’m on board!
> View attachment 5269060


Bring on the festive cheer! All you need now is a bottle of green bubbly! Stay warm with your awesome bag!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Never thought I will don an all brown outfit. So, never say never.
> Roseau baby


Very autumny feel! Nice!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Very autumny feel! Nice!


Thank you! My fav season is fall.


----------



## westvillage

viewwing said:


> Bring on the festive cheer! All you need now is a bottle of green bubbly! Stay warm with your awesome bag!


Thank you viewwing and frenzied. You may remember this color, Cherry, from about five years ago. I HAD to have it but I then found out that the color is so strong I’m only reaching for it in December and near Valentine’s Day. But that’s OK! It takes on a special role that makes my year feel whole


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> It takes on a special role that makes my year feel whole


I remember Cherry. I used to have both the small and medium cuir in it and rehomed it. It is such an amazing red.


----------



## viewwing

My companion for today.


----------



## MahoganyQT

At the airport with one of my favorite traveling companions. I considered bringing a Gucci tote or a LV OTG, but this bag wins every time!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> this bag wins every time!


Agree that this tote is wonderful for travelling. Happy and safe travels!


----------



## Ludmilla

MahoganyQT said:


> At the airport with one of my favorite traveling companions. I considered bringing a Gucci tote or a LV OTG, but this bag wins every time!
> View attachment 5281465


Totally understand why this bag wins. I rather use my LC totes for traveling than my LV NV, too.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Roseau (for 2 thermoses and things I need to carry to the office) and Foulonne Camera Bag (for essentials like wallet, car keys, pen, LC sunglasses, sanitizer, tissues, phone, work ID tag)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Roseau and Foulonne Camera Bag


Mighty combo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MSH Eiffel in Garnet, along with my trusty LGP scarf.


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Roseau (for 2 thermoses and things I need to carry to the office) and Foulonne Camera Bag (for essentials like wallet, car keys, pen, LC sunglasses, sanitizer, tissues, phone, work ID tag)
> 
> View attachment 5282414
> View attachment 5282416
> View attachment 5282417
> View attachment 5282419


Wow the medium size holds quite a bit more than the small one! Love the combination, very practical pair!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> MSH Eiffel in Garnet, along with my trusty LGP scarf.


Happy colors!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Happy colors!


Thank you. Attending a sake course with hubby. Very happy as the trainer is humorous and kept the class interesting.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mighty combo!





viewwing said:


> Wow the medium size holds quite a bit more than the small one! Love the combination, very practical pair!



Thanks so much! My office has moved location and I need practicality and familiarity while I stumble my way around here haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Etoiles in Brandy. Love this silhouette.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Etoiles in Brandy. Love this silhouette.



Lovely Estampe!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely Estampe!


Gosh, it ought to be Estamps and not Etoiles right? Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Etoiles in Brandy. Love this silhouette.


Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## viewwing

My black beauty again today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful bag!!!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My black beauty again today


Fuss free, timeless and smooshy.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Fuss free, timeless and smooshy.


Spot on! Perfect for the beach even!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> My black beauty again today



Lovely bag, bag twin


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gosh, it ought to be Estamps and not Etoiles right? Thank you for letting me know!



No problem. My receipt says "Estampe". Etoiles is the star bag


----------



## MeepMeep67

Two of my most favorites! (Got the bag thanks to my dear friend here!) @frenziedhandbag 

Happy New Year everyone!! Love Happiness and Health


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Two of my most favorites!


So nice to see this bag again. It is a beauty no doubt. Your scarf is an awesome match for it. 

Happy New Year to you too! Cheers to good health and lots of laughter.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Happy New Year! Here’s the duo of Mademoiselles that I’m using today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Here’s the duo of Mademoiselles that I’m using today


Such a gorgeous duo! Happy New Year, my dear friend!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy New Year! Here’s the duo of Mademoiselles that I’m using today
> 
> View attachment 5286691


That blue is lovely!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a gorgeous duo! Happy New Year, my dear friend!



Thanks so much! 



viewwing said:


> That blue is lovely!



Thanks so much! It’s officially Navy, I believe


----------



## Naminé

Just got this cutie yesterday! Pouch with handle in Lagoon!


----------



## MeepMeep67

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy New Year! Here’s the duo of Mademoiselles that I’m using today
> 
> View attachment 5286691


 Beautiful  


Naminé said:


> Just got this cutie yesterday! Pouch with handle in Lagoon!
> 
> View attachment 5288807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288808


Adorable!!! Love the color too


----------



## Naminé

MeepMeep67 said:


> Adorable!!! Love the color too


Thank you!


----------



## luxfishin

Naminé said:


> Just got this cutie yesterday! Pouch with handle in Lagoon!
> 
> View attachment 5288807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288808


SO CUTE, CONGRATS!
Does it fit a phone?


----------



## Naminé

luxfishin said:


> SO CUTE, CONGRATS!
> Does it fit a phone?


Yes it can fit a small phone. I have an iPhone 12 Mini and it fits perfectly.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Naminé said:


> Pouch with handle in Lagoon!


What a lovely color! Is the interior white?


----------



## Naminé

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a lovely color! Is the interior white?


No, the interior is also blue.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Naminé said:


> No, the interior is also blue.


Oh wow! So tempted now!


----------



## HandbagMqn

Hi all! I don’t post here very often and only very occasionally pop up on the Dior forum, but snapped this photo of my LP today and wanted share   The middle panel looks brown, but it’s actually a khaki green:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HandbagMqn said:


> snapped this photo of my LP today


Timeless color combi.


----------



## viewwing

Woc day


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Woc day


So beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> Woc day
> 
> View attachment 5291199


Nice!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Woc day
> 
> View attachment 5291199



Oh, didn't realise these now come with a Chanel-like strap! Wow! My sole WOC is the Heritage one with a plain gold chain strap LOL


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh, didn't realise these now come with a Chanel-like strap! Wow! My sole WOC is the Heritage one with a plain gold chain strap LOL


No it didn’t come with that strap. I switched out the plain chain it came with for this chanel looking one.


----------



## littleblackbag

Took this baby to town today. Such a joy to use! Absolutely love it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Absolutely love it


Looks awesome on you! The purchases that makes you use them immediately show they really work for you.


----------



## viewwing

Backpack for a beach picnic today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Backpack for a beach picnic today!


Have fun! LP backpack is best for such outings.


----------



## Yuki85

This beauty was sitting in my closet for years now, I thought how come I didn’t use it for soo long!! Still love it soo much!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> This beauty was sitting in my closet for years now


What a lovely green! I wish LC does more green bags.


----------



## Yuki85

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a lovely green! I wish LC does more green bags.



right??!! I wish that tooo


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> Just got this cutie yesterday! Pouch with handle in Lagoon!
> 
> View attachment 5288807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288808


So cute!


----------



## Naminé

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!


Thank you. I am obsessed! I may get a new color once I have more money saved up for it. Just gotta wait and see if LC is going to release any colors for Spring first!

I would love one in pink or bright, sunshine-y yellow (not the drab mustard yellow they have right now).



Yuki85 said:


> This beauty was sitting in my closet for years now, I thought how come I didn’t use it for soo long!! Still love it soo much!!



Whoa, really?? She is gorgeous. Glad to see she is finally getting the attention she deserves.


----------



## Yuki85

Just got this cuty delivered.. I also ordered the original in Cognac in M and the green line in black in L, but both will be returned. I will only get the green line in black in M….
Maybe the cuir in black in M…


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Just got this cuty delivered.


Cutie indeed!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I just ordered this strap although I don't even have  a Longchamp bag to go with it.  It was such a good deal and I just love the colors! 
Do you all think it's too logomania? I'm thinking of wearing it inside out with a non Longchamp bag. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## SmokieDragon

This duo: Year of the Ox Cuir and Mademoiselle Bucket Bag


----------



## westvillage

SmokieDragon said:


> This duo: Year of the Ox Cuir and Mademoiselle Bucket Bag
> 
> View attachment 5302889


So nice to see “our” little ox out and about! And that cute mademoiselle bucket… does the front pocket hold an iPhone with case? And also is it a zipper or magnetic bag closure. I’ve never seen it in person as I’m not getting out to those shops these days. The mademoiselle looks very easy to use and I’m all about that right now…


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you all think it's too logomania? I'm thinking of wearing it inside out with a non Longchamp bag.


I know what you mean. I will choose to wear it inside out as well though I personally feel this strap is not too logo-ed? It is a strap  with happy colors and you will be pleased to know that it is very comfortable. Congrats on your purchase. The price is a bargain!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> This duo: Year of the Ox Cuir and Mademoiselle Bucket Bag


Gorgeous duo!


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> I just ordered this strap although I don't even have  a Longchamp bag to go with it.  It was such a good deal and I just love the colors!
> Do you all think it's too logomania? I'm thinking of wearing it inside out with a non Longchamp bag.
> Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5302799


I think wearing it inside out is a great idea with any other bag! I love LC straps, they’re very comfy! And why the heck do you not already have a LC bag?! They’re well made, under the radar (leather ones) n reasonably priced! Go get one girl! Just look out for a pink or yellow one n I’m sure you’ll be good to go!


----------



## lili45

SmokieDragon said:


> Roseau (for 2 thermoses and things I need to carry to the office) and Foulonne Camera Bag (for essentials like wallet, car keys, pen, LC sunglasses, sanitizer, tissues, phone, work ID tag)
> 
> View attachment 5282414
> View attachment 5282416
> View attachment 5282417
> View attachment 5282419


Gorgeous!


----------



## lili45

littleblackbag said:


> First time wearing my shawl, that I bought in the summer sale. Very soft and warm to wear. So lovely on this cold day. Also carried this bag, which I got in the summer sale too!
> please excuse the state of the room. It’s my sewing room and  I haven’t vacuumed in there for a while. It’s also where I store a lot of my bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260415
> View attachment 5260416


Beautiful look! Tres chic!


----------



## lili45

Ryan said:


> Stopped for a selfie with my new Foulonne camera bag. Love at first sight!


Looks good!


----------



## SmokieDragon

westvillage said:


> So nice to see “our” little ox out and about! And that cute mademoiselle bucket… does the front pocket hold an iPhone with case? And also is it a zipper or magnetic bag closure. I’ve never seen it in person as I’m not getting out to those shops these days. The mademoiselle looks very easy to use and I’m all about that right now…



Yes, the front pocket holds my iPhone 11 which has a case. I have to put the phone on its side so that it’s fully in the pocket and the pocket button can still close. As for the the opening of the bag, it’s a magnetic closure


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> I think wearing it inside out is a great idea with any other bag! I love LC straps, they’re very comfy! And why the heck do you not already have a LC bag?! They’re well made, under the radar (leather ones) n reasonably priced! Go get one girl! Just look out for a pink or yellow one n I’m sure you’ll be good to go!


Thank you for the validation! I shall wear the strap inside out with non LC bags.
I do have several shoulder carry le Pliage bags and one SLG.
Sorry for not being clear, but I meant that I don't have a LC bag that goes with this strap.
A couple of years ago, I made a leather XS Le Pliage look alike bag, and ever since then,  I couldn't get myself to get another leather version. I felt like I could just make one. A canvas version would be even easier to make.


----------



## Yuki85

Just got the le pliage cuir in black and love the leather sooo much! The strap is very comfortable! I am sure it will not be my only le pliage in leather…


----------



## viewwing

Yuki85 said:


> Just got the le pliage cuir in black and love the leather sooo much! The strap is very comfortable! I am sure it will not be my only le pliage in leather…


Congrats! I love mine too! I’m sure you’ll be looking at other colors very soon.


----------



## Yuki85

viewwing said:


> Congrats! I love mine too! I’m sure you’ll be looking at other colors very soon.



Love everything on this bag. maybe one in cognac would be perfect.


----------



## viewwing

Yuki85 said:


> Love everything on this bag. maybe one in cognac would be perfect.


I haven’t seen a cognac cuir before but I agree! It will be the perfect casual tan bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Just got the le pliage cuir in black and love the leather sooo much!


Congrats! A cuir in black is classic. I love all my cuirs. Enjoy it and I'm sure you will be adding another color very soon.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! A cuir in black is classic. I love all my cuirs. Enjoy it and I'm sure you will be adding another color very soon.


Exactly what I said! I’m still missing some colors of the rainbow.


----------



## viewwing

My sky baby running errands with me today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I’m still missing some colors of the rainbow.


I'm sure you will form your own rainbow very soon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My sky baby running errands with me today


So beautiful and it almost looks like an off white in your pic!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> So beautiful and it almost looks like an off white in your pic!


White balance is a little off. Oops!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> White balance is a little off. Oops!


Still beautiful!


----------



## viewwing

Miss red lacquer goes out to play!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Miss red lacquer goes out to play!


So beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nordies exclusive: LP expandable in khaki for a short staycation.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Changed into Amazone Sand for the upcoming week.


----------



## Hermezzy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Changed into Amazone Sand for the upcoming week.


Stunningly gorgeous...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hermezzy said:


> Stunningly gorgeous...


Thank you!


----------



## redge_grey

SSH in paper ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Lunar New Year


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Happy Lunar New Year


Such a cute scarf! Matches the bag so well!


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> Happy Lunar New Year
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314558


You’re all about pink n red everywhere you go! Love it!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies .  



frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a cute scarf! Matches the bag so well!





viewwing said:


> You’re all about pink n red everywhere you go! Love it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Happy Lunar New Year! Bought this Green Club SSH in 2020 and using it for the first time now. I think they’ve improved the strap drop! My arms are bigger since I’m 5kg heavier thanks to age and past lockdowns but yet I can hang it on my shoulder now haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I think they’ve improved the strap drop!


Love the SSH style! I think out of all LP styles, my fav is this size. Maybe it is also because my very first LC is a LP SSH. You can fit it over your shoulder? Wow! I've listed my black Club SSH for sale but now you are making me think twice about keeping it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LP City top handle pouch in terracotta.
Love this cutie!


----------



## Hermezzy

frenziedhandbag said:


> LP City top handle pouch in terracotta.
> Love this cutie!


Love the contrasting zipper pull color!


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> LP City top handle pouch in terracotta.
> Love this cutie!



Love your whole outfit — so pretty


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hermezzy said:


> Love the contrasting zipper pull color!


Me too. It's a nice visual contrast.



Iamminda said:


> Love your whole outfit — so pretty


Thank you! Bright colors cheer me up.


----------



## nannch

Take this out for the first time 

It’s so light weight for being full leather, I love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

nannch said:


> It’s so light weight for being full leather


Such a gorgeous beauty! Once you carry an LC, most other brands feel heavy.


----------



## Yuki85

Still my cuir!! The leather is soo yummy yummy and very convenient to use as a work bag! Excuse for the messy background I am not in my own office, just covering for my colleague


----------



## Sunshine mama

frenziedhandbag said:


> LP City top handle pouch in terracotta.
> Love this cutie!


The color and the style!!! Soooo cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my new pink and red strap. 
Love the pink, red, and yellow combo.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my new pink and red strap.
> Love the pink, red, and yellow combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317339



Love Love Love pink and yellow together


----------



## nadiap

Yuki85 said:


> Still my cuir!! The leather is soo yummy yummy and very convenient to use as a work bag! Excuse for the messy background I am not in my own office, just covering for my colleague
> 
> View attachment 5316879


Is it metis leather?


----------



## Yuki85

nadiap said:


> Is it metis leather?


Yes!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> The color and the style!!! Soooo cute.


It's a delightful bag to use. My friends all like it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my new pink and red strap.
> Love the pink, red, and yellow combo.


Very cheerful color combi!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Love how roomy this Amazone is. Fits my umbrella and even an evian water bottle.


----------



## littleblackbag

Enjoyed carrying my new favourite bag today.


----------



## Purseloco

littleblackbag said:


> Enjoyed carrying my new favourite bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318229


I love your outfit and your new purse.


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> Enjoyed carrying my new favourite bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318229


You always look sooo adorable and put together!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Enjoyed carrying my new favourite bag today.


Love Love love!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> LP City top handle pouch in terracotta.
> Love this cutie!


Cute! Nice to use?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Cute! Nice to use?


Works for me.


----------



## littleblackbag

Purseloco said:


> I love your outfit and your new purse.


Thank you   This really is one of the best bags I've ever owned.


Sunshine mama said:


> You always look sooo adorable and put together!


Oh wow! That is so kind of you to say. I don't think anyone has ever called me "put together" before


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love how roomy this Amazone is. Fits my umbrella and even an evian water bottle.
> 
> View attachment 5318005



Wow!!! I am loving your whole look! Your skirt matches your Amazone perfectly and the your accessories especially your bracelets look wonderful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My duo for the week - customised XS Cuir and Mademoiselle bucket bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Wow!!! I am loving your whole look!


Thank you my dear, for your very kind words! It's a new week today and I'm thinking which bag to rotate to.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My duo for the week


Such a pretty duo! I love stars and I really love this blue as well. It is pilot blue, right?


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> My duo for the week - customised XS Cuir and Mademoiselle bucket bag
> 
> View attachment 5319628


The Cuir is very cute!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a pretty duo! I love stars and I really love this blue as well. It is pilot blue, right?



Thanks so much! Yes, it is Pilot Blue! The body is Navy



Ludmilla said:


> The Cuir is very cute!



Thanks so much!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for the validation! I shall wear the strap inside out with non LC bags.
> I do have several shoulder carry le Pliage bags and one SLG.
> Sorry for not being clear, but I meant that I don't have a LC bag that goes with this strap.
> A couple of years ago, I made a leather XS Le Pliage look alike bag, and ever since then,  I couldn't get myself to get another leather version. I felt like I could just make one. A canvas version would be even easier to make.



I would love to see this! How talented!


----------



## littleblackbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My duo for the week - customised XS Cuir and Mademoiselle bucket bag
> 
> View attachment 5319628


I wish they still did the personalised LP Cuir. I procrastinated too long and couldn't decide. And now they don't do it anymore!I love yours and the bucket bag, Lord knows I love a bucket bag...


----------



## Sunshine mama

A1aGypsy said:


> I would love to see this! How talented!


Thank you.  I have posted before in other threads,  but I will post soon here. 
I was so proud when i first made it since it was my first sewn leather project.  But now, I'm kind of embarrassed to show it.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  I have posted before in other threads,  but I will post soon here.
> I was so proud when i first made it since it was my first sewn leather project.  But now, I'm kind of embarrassed to show it.



Please don’t be embarrassed! I’m sure it is fantastic. And as a first try you should be proud of it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

XS Mlle in orange for today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Changed to smooshy soft XS cuir crossbody. Love this color!


----------



## SmokieDragon

littleblackbag said:


> I wish they still did the personalised LP Cuir. I procrastinated too long and couldn't decide. And now they don't do it anymore!I love yours and the bucket bag, Lord knows I love a bucket bag...



For the longest time since 2015, they didn’t do personalised LPs and LP Cuirs in my country. When they finally offered it again in 2020, I was more than ready to get my personalised Cuir after waiting for so long! Glad I managed to get it done finally


----------



## Yuki85

SmokieDragon said:


> For the longest time since 2015, they didn’t do personalised LPs and LP Cuirs in my country. When they finally offered it again in 2020, I was more than ready to get my personalised Cuir after waiting for so long! Glad I managed to get it done finally



can you post a pic of your personalised Cuir, I would love to see it


----------



## Sunshine mama

SmokieDragon said:


> For the longest time since 2015, they didn’t do personalised LPs and LP Cuirs in my country. When they finally offered it again in 2020, I was more than ready to get my personalised Cuir after waiting for so long! Glad I managed to get it done finally


Pictures please!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Yuki85 said:


> can you post a pic of your personalised Cuir, I would love to see it





Sunshine mama said:


> Pictures please!



Here it is in my previous post - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/which-longchamp-are-you-carrying-today.858999/post-34993317

It has a lemon yellow interior which is not visible from the pic above


----------



## Sunshine mama

SmokieDragon said:


> Here it is in my previous post - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/which-longchamp-are-you-carrying-today.858999/post-34993317
> 
> It has a lemon yellow interior which is not visible from the pic above


So that's the one.  I remember seeing that. 
It's so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

So here's the new Le Pliage XS in the bouquet print.  I think it's a keeper. The only thing is, the strap didn't have the extra doodad that holds the loose strap. It's this normal?


----------



## Sunshine mama

@A1aGypsy
Here's the leather Le Pliage look alike. 
I made it with a regular sewing machine, so the stitches are not very pretty.
I plan on making the next one by hand stitching the outside stitches.
I will also show it next to my new bouquet xs Le Pliage.
BTW, I made the pattern by measuring the plastic le pliage xs, which I gave to my mom.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> @A1aGypsy
> Here's the leather Le Pliage look alike.
> I made it with a regular sewing machine, so the stitches are not very pretty.
> I plan on making the next one by hand stitching the outside stitches.
> I will also show it next to my new bouquet xs Le Pliage.
> BTW, I made the pattern by measuring the plastic le pliage xs, which I gave to my mom.
> View attachment 5321046
> View attachment 5321047
> View attachment 5321048
> View attachment 5321050


You are very talented!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> You are very talented!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## Iamminda

Using my first XS — I have downsized my purse content a lot since the pandemic so now I can carry all these cute “small” bags .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> You are very talented!


+1 @Sunshine mama 
Very creative too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Using my first XS


Cute print! 
For carrying less, our shoulders are thanking us.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Using my first XS — I have downsized my purse content a lot since the pandemic so now I can carry all these cute “small” bags .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321359


Cute!!!
Is your little strap holder missing?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!!!
> Is your little strap holder missing?



Yep, no strap holder — maybe that’s the design?


----------



## A1aGypsy

Sunshine mama said:


> @A1aGypsy
> Here's the leather Le Pliage look alike.
> I made it with a regular sewing machine, so the stitches are not very pretty.
> I plan on making the next one by hand stitching the outside stitches.
> I will also show it next to my new bouquet xs Le Pliage.
> BTW, I made the pattern by measuring the plastic le pliage xs, which I gave to my mom.
> View attachment 5321046
> View attachment 5321047
> View attachment 5321048
> View attachment 5321050



Holy Hannah!!!  That is OUTSTANDING. It’s beautiful. You did such a nice job. How could you be embarrassed by that??


----------



## viewwing

Rushing 
out


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cute print!
> For carrying less, our shoulders are thanking us.



Thanks .  Indeed, carrying less is definitely good.


----------



## Iamminda

viewwing said:


> Rushing
> out
> View attachment 5321673



I like this one a lot .  Is it an XS?  It is leather, right?   I love the look of the black logo.


----------



## Hermezzy

viewwing said:


> Rushing
> out
> View attachment 5321673


Very chic!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Sunshine mama said:


> @A1aGypsy
> Here's the leather Le Pliage look alike.
> I made it with a regular sewing machine, so the stitches are not very pretty.
> I plan on making the next one by hand stitching the outside stitches.
> I will also show it next to my new bouquet xs Le Pliage.
> BTW, I made the pattern by measuring the plastic le pliage xs, which I gave to my mom.
> View attachment 5321046
> View attachment 5321047
> View attachment 5321048
> View attachment 5321050



Wow! Such a lovely creation!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Rushing
> out
> View attachment 5321673



Looking great!!


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> @A1aGypsy
> Here's the leather Le Pliage look alike.
> I made it with a regular sewing machine, so the stitches are not very pretty.
> I plan on making the next one by hand stitching the outside stitches.
> I will also show it next to my new bouquet xs Le Pliage.
> BTW, I made the pattern by measuring the plastic le pliage xs, which I gave to my mom.
> View attachment 5321046
> View attachment 5321047
> View attachment 5321048
> View attachment 5321050


That is pretty awesome Sunshine mama! You should be proud


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Rushing
> out


So elegant and chic!


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> I like this one a lot .  Is it an XS?  It is leather, right?   I love the look of the black logo.


Yes it’s an XS in calf leather.


----------



## viewwing

Hermezzy said:


> Very chic!





SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> So elegant and chic!


 Thanks y’all... I’m loving it. Very practical.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Yep, no strap holder — maybe that’s the design?


Thank you.  That's good to know.


----------



## Sunshine mama

frenziedhandbag said:


> +1 @Sunshine mama
> Very creative too!


Thank you frenziedhandbag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A1aGypsy said:


> Holy Hannah!!!  That is OUTSTANDING. It’s beautiful. You did such a nice job. How could you be embarrassed by that??


Thank you for the kind words and validation!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SmokieDragon said:


> Wow! Such a lovely creation!!


Thank you SmokieDragon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> That is pretty awesome Sunshine mama! You should be proud


Thank you so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still with my cuir crossbody in rust.
My SA agreed that this color family is really versatile.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Customised XS Cuir and Small Pokemon Cuir


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Customised XS Cuir and Small Pokemon Cuir


They complement each other so well! Stars and Pikachu are so well matched for each other.


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> Customised XS Cuir and Small Pokemon Cuir
> 
> View attachment 5326642


I never saw a Pokemon Cuir before. How cute is that?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Since there are zero takers for my Club (after months of listing it for sale), I've decided to keep it. I rarely use a black bag nowadays but I think it will be handy for those days when I need a fuss free black bag. Plus, @SmokieDragon  shared it can be worn on the shoulder and it is true!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> it can be worn on the shoulder and it is true!



you mean you only found out now?!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> you mean you only found out now?!


I think so? I think I tried with my Dahlia LP but never tried with this black club.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Since there are zero takers for my Club (after months of listing it for sale), I've decided to keep it. I rarely use a black bag nowadays but I think it will be handy for those days when I need a fuss free black bag. Plus, @SmokieDragon  shared it can be worn on the shoulder and it is true!



You have this Black Club SSH while I have the SLH. Then I have the Green Club SSH while you have the SLH. So funny!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> You have this Black Club SSH while I have the SLH. Then I have the Green Club SSH while you have the SLH. So funny!


 indeed!
I'm still using it today. Liking it all over again!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> indeed!
> I'm still using it today. Liking it all over again!


That’s sooo awesome! And shopping your closet is the best!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> And shopping your closet is the best!


100% agree!


----------



## Iamminda

Used my new XS cutie over the weekend


----------



## hlzpenguin

Iamminda said:


> Used my new XS cutie over the weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334647


How do you like it? I have been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Iamminda

hlzpenguin said:


> How do you like it? I have been thinking about getting one.



I like it so far.  This XS size is a great little bag that is easy to carry crossbody.  It holds a lot more than one would expect from a XS bag.  It can hold everything I put in my Pochette Metis or Speedy 20.  I generally like medium-big bags (like the LC regular size Neo Le Pliage) but it’s nice to use a smaller bag these days.


----------



## Marmotte

Could not resist the cute Le Pliage Filet XS
Still waiting for the pink to complete my collection


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Marmotte said:


> Could not resist the cute Le Pliage Filet XS


Lovely colors. I noticed that you have a drawstring bag within to hold your essentials.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely colors. I noticed that you have a drawstring bag within to hold your essentials.


Haha they look like hermes dust bags to me...  good idea @Marmotte


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Haha they look like hermes dust bags to me.


I thought so too.


----------



## littleblackbag

Took Miss Roseau essential bucket out today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Took Miss Roseau essential bucket out today.


Looking gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I thought I need a change of bag as I'm attending a bread making class today but this SSH Club fits my thermos bottle, collapsible container, apron, notebook and umbrella.


----------



## Iamminda

First time out with my furry XS paired with a furry coat .


----------



## Hermezzy

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my furry XS paired with a furry coat .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339054


Playful!


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my furry XS paired with a furry coat .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339054


So so sooooo cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Today's bag of choice. Mademoiselle in Honey. Love this hue.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my furry XS paired with a furry coat .


Adorable and looking cosy.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks for the LC-love H, V and FH .  I am really loving LC these days and hope to add more.


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the LC-love H, V and FH .  I am really loving LC these days and hope to add more.


 MOre is definitely more!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ebony Mademoiselle


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Ebony Mademoiselle


Stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Yuki85

My very first le pliage!! At the moment love longchamp soo much!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> My very first le pliage!! At the moment love longchamp soo much!!


Wonderful color! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Purseloco

Yuki85 said:


> My very first le pliage!! At the moment love longchamp soo much!!


Beautiful green! Enjoy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still Honey Mlle and it looks great with a tee too.


----------



## Yuki85

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still Honey Mlle and it looks great with a tee too.



Love the whole outfit


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Love the whole outfit


Thank you very much!


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still Honey Mlle and it looks great with a tee too.


I love it. You look fabulous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> I love it. You look fabulous!


You are too kind. Thank you for being so sweet.


----------



## Indiana

Oldie but goodie.. Balzane saddle bag today and pretty much every day lately.  Time for a change!


----------



## Ludmilla

Indiana said:


> Oldie but goodie.. Balzane saddle bag today and pretty much every day lately.  Time for a change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343986


I missed out on this one. Wanted it in tan. Yours is lovely, too!


----------



## littleblackbag

I’m almost embarrassed to share this! My third new Longchamp bag this year!!! Had a few days in London this week and I couldn’t resist visiting Harrods, and ended up at Longchamp. Bought Le Pliage city, and a pair of sunglasses . Loving the bag for carefree days. And it’ll be a good travel bag too, holds so much! I don’t like the black leather strap it comes with though, so swapped it for a canvas one I already had.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> I’m almost embarrassed to share this! My third new Longchamp bag this year!!!


I'm so happy for you! Nothing to be embarrassed about. So long you are happy! This LP city looks so sleek and perfect for erratic weather. I have a pair of LC sunglasses and the quality is great. Wonderful haul!


----------



## viewwing

littleblackbag said:


> I’m almost embarrassed to share this! My third new Longchamp bag this year!!! Had a few days in London this week and I couldn’t resist visiting Harrods, and ended up at Longchamp. Bought Le Pliage city, and a pair of sunglasses . Loving the bag for carefree days. And it’ll be a good travel bag too, holds so much! I don’t like the black leather strap it comes with though, so swapped it for a canvas one I already had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344106
> View attachment 5344107
> View attachment 5344109


The original black strap looks stiff...is that why you prefer something else? I bet the canvas one is more comfy, and gives it a nice pop of color too!


----------



## littleblackbag

viewwing said:


> The original black strap looks stiff...is that why you prefer something else? I bet the canvas one is more comfy, and gives it a nice pop of color too!


The original black strap just seems off with the proportions of the bag to me, (not particularly stiff). Plus its too long, even cross body for me. I like this style of bag to sit higher on me. And yes the canvas strap is more comfortable and I think it gives the bag a more casual look too.


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm so happy for you! Nothing to be embarrassed about. So long you are happy! This LP city looks so sleek and perfect for erratic weather. I have a pair of LC sunglasses and the quality is great. Wonderful haul!


I might have to leave PF for a while, or at least stop looking at the Longchamp thread!  .  I love my new sunglasses, my first pair of Longchamp


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> I might have to leave PF for a while, or at least stop looking at the Longchamp thread!  .


Hahaha
That's an idea.  But you will be back after a while. Enjoy your haul!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Etoiles pouch today with a Brandy cuir strap. Perfect for running errands.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Etoiles pouch today with a Brandy cuir strap. Perfect for running errands.



So pretty .  it looks kinda teal blue in the first picture and navy in the second picture — is that right?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> it looks kinda teal blue in the first picture and navy in the second picture — is that right?


Oh, it is actually plain black. There was a navy version though, with the stars being more prominent. I went with black as it is more subtle.


----------



## SmokieDragon

littleblackbag said:


> I’m almost embarrassed to share this! My third new Longchamp bag this year!!! Had a few days in London this week and I couldn’t resist visiting Harrods, and ended up at Longchamp. Bought Le Pliage city, and a pair of sunglasses . Loving the bag for carefree days. And it’ll be a good travel bag too, holds so much! I don’t like the black leather strap it comes with though, so swapped it for a canvas one I already had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344106
> View attachment 5344107
> View attachment 5344109



Looking great!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

littleblackbag said:


> I might have to leave PF for a while, or at least stop looking at the Longchamp thread!  .  I love my new sunglasses, my first pair of Longchamp



I have 3 pairs of LC sunglasses. 1 in regular use in the car. The other one is in the office which I rarely use these days. And another is brand new lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I have 3 pairs of LC sunglasses


As I wear contact lenses and I don't often wear my contact lenses nowadays, my LC sunglasses had been neglected. I'm planning to turn them into prescription glasses instead so that I can wear them daily.


----------



## littleblackbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I have 3 pairs of LC sunglasses. 1 in regular use in the car. The other one is in the office which I rarely use these days. And another is brand new lol


I doubt these will be my only pair


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> I doubt these will be my only pair


I agree. Each time I am in the boutique, I can't resist trying them on and every pair is lovely. My ears are uneven and my nosebridge is rather flat but every pair fits. No adjustment required as compared to other brands. Plus the variety is really wonderful. I'm feeling that I might need progressive lenses in the next few years, hence restricting myself to just one pair of LC sunglasses. This is mine in Slate.


----------



## Sunshine mama

frenziedhandbag said:


> I agree. Each time I am in the boutique, I can't resist trying them on and every pair is lovely. My ears are uneven and my nosebridge is rather flat but every pair fits. No adjustment required as compared to other brands. Plus the variety is really wonderful. I'm feeling that I might need progressive lenses in the next few years, hence restricting myself to just one pair of LC sunglasses. This is mine in Slate.
> 
> View attachment 5346289


Are these prescriptionable? If so, u I can have the progressive/transitions lenses put in these frames.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> u I can have the progressive/transitions lenses put in these frames.


That's my plan. To change out the lens to progressive/transition lenses. I need my glasses daily and hence really wish to utilise this pair of sunglasses (instead of wearing them only when I wear contact lenses). My LC boutique only sells sunglasses but I do see LC prescription glasses available in some of the optician shops here. The variety is very minimal though, not much to choose from.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Miaou today. Loving the ease and cuteness of this bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Miaou today. Loving the ease and cuteness of this bag.


I love it! If they do it again, I will get one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> If they do it again, I will get one.


Do! It's really adorable.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> u I can have the progressive/transitions lenses put in these frames.


The deed is done! Will go pick them up in a week. Yay! I can soon wear my LC glasses daily.


----------



## Sunshine mama

frenziedhandbag said:


> The deed is done! Will go pick them up in a week. Yay! I can soon wear my LC glasses daily.


Yay!!! Please show us your glasses when you get them.  I am interested too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> Please show us your glasses when you get them.


Definitely!


----------



## Yuki85

frenziedhandbag said:


> Miaou today. Loving the ease and cuteness of this bag.



I have it in pink


----------



## seidokat

Haven't changed out of my Longchamp x EU backpack for the past 3 months. It's been to Paris, Los Angeles and Honolulu, squashed in suitcases and taken to the beach. Still looks like the day that I got it - the thicker canvas and metal zip might have something to do with that


----------



## Purseloco

LC Le Pliage large Bilberry. Busy workday!


----------



## littleblackbag

Here’s a better pic of my sunglasses. I love them!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Here’s a better pic of my sunglasses. I love them!


Gorgeous! I love them too!


----------



## viewwing

Out with my only LP


----------



## MyLittleTreasures

frenziedhandbag said:


> Miaou today. Loving the ease and cuteness of this bag.


Ohhh what a beauty! Ill have to put this on my ever growing wish list


----------



## viewwing

Lots of stuff on the go today!


----------



## viewwing

Double post sorry


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Lots of stuff on the go today!


Love this tote!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love this tote!


Perfect for days when you need to lug stuff!!


----------



## viewwing

After a lug-it-all day yesterday, it’s time to go light today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> After a lug-it-all day yesterday, it’s time to go light today!


This is such a beautiful color! Love it! You make me want to pull out my Roseau too.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is such a beautiful color! Love it! You make me want to pull out my Roseau too.


Do it! I use my roseaus quite often no matter the size! they’re in constant rotation.


----------



## Woodsend

viewwing said:


> After a lug-it-all day yesterday, it’s time to go light today!


Beautiful bag!


----------



## viewwing

Woodsend said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

@viewwing  Roseau Box in powder is out!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> @viewwing  Roseau Box in powder is out!


Yay! Too beautiful to stay in!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Yay! Too beautiful to stay in!


----------



## liliasla

littleblackbag said:


> I’m almost embarrassed to share this! My third new Longchamp bag this year!!! Had a few days in London this week and I couldn’t resist visiting Harrods, and ended up at Longchamp. Bought Le Pliage city, and a pair of sunglasses . Loving the bag for carefree days. And it’ll be a good travel bag too, holds so much! I don’t like the black leather strap it comes with though, so swapped it for a canvas one I already had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344106
> View attachment 5344107
> View attachment 5344109



Can I ask how much can you fit in it? Could it fit a 13inch MacBook Air?


----------



## westvillage

Here’s one from a recent closet dive. I’ve barely used this bag since I bought it in 2019. You may remember it as a specialty color/texture Neo that was around for a quick season. The first pic looks more indigo than it is; the second pic is as close to the true color as I can get.  I don’t love the straps that come with the Neos so I’d like to get a leather or guitar type strap for it. Maybe I’d wear it more, since this bag can serve as a neutral for me and in low light it looks navy, almost black.  Very chameleon.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> You may remember it as a specialty color/texture Neo that was around for a quick season.


I love the print of this bag as it reminded me of denim. Agree that it is a neutral. I used to have one but rehomed it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Beautiful Etoiles pouch with LC chain strap in gunmetal. Bag is hanging a tad lower than what I prefer. Will switch out to a shorter canvas strap after groceries shopping.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful Etoiles pouch with LC chain strap in gunmetal. Bag is hanging a tad lower than what I prefer. Will switch out to a shorter canvas strap after groceries shopping.


great little bag, looks nice with that chain


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Change of strap to LGP short strap. I think it looks quite good with it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> great little bag, looks nice with that chain


Thank you dear! I've changed out to a shorter strap so that it hangs higher up. My preference for crossbody bags.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Change of strap to LGP short strap. I think it looks quite good with it.


Lovely! I LOVE that strap too!    looks great with that bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Lovely! I LOVE that strap too!    looks great with that bag


Thank you! I'm guilty of only using it now. First time out.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Change of strap to LGP short strap. I think it looks quite good with it.


Cute combi! Is it long enough for crossbody? The lgp strap I have is very short n only ok on the shoulder for me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Cute combi! Is it long enough for crossbody?


Yes. I can wear it crossbody.


----------



## Ludmilla

Finally at the office again.
Happy Monday!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Finally at the office again.
> Happy Monday!


Scrumptious beauty.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Scrumptious beauty.


Thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Le Foulonne tote in caramel


----------



## westvillage

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Le Foulonne tote in caramel
> View attachment 5365660


That bag looks gorgeous on you!  It’s the perfect size and shape, and color too.  End it where is the charm well


----------



## westvillage

Sorry about that awkward last sentence. I need to take the moment to edit my dictation.

 “And it wears the charm well.”


----------



## Ludmilla

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Le Foulonne tote in caramel
> View attachment 5365660


Lovely!


----------



## Purseloco

viewwing said:


> Lots of stuff on the go today!


Love the color!


----------



## sakurry

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Le Foulonne tote in caramel
> View attachment 5365660


Love that cat charm!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

sakurry said:


> Love that cat charm!


Thank you, it's a sushi cat charm from Etsy!


----------



## sakurry

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you, it's a sushi cat charm from Etsy!


I’ll try to get one!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

sakurry said:


> I’ll try to get one!


Here is the link





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## sakurry

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Here is the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Thanks!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Le Foulonne tote in caramel


So adorable and fun. The charm added a whimsical touch to the bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Game On crossbody bag in carmine. Strap is a brandy cuir strap.


----------



## westvillage

Lovely bag and strap. Love it with the yellow!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> Lovely bag and strap. Love it with the yellow!


Thank you! I'm feeling very cheerful today with my brights.


----------



## Yuki85

Le cuir bag x Hermes scarf


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Le cuir bag x Hermes scarf


Wonderful set!


----------



## viewwing

Yuki85 said:


> Le cuir bag x Hermes scarf


Understated. Classy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Fou crossbody with matching Fou key case as my compact wallet.


----------



## missconvy

Black Beauty today. Just ordered the xs filet so I thought I’d better use my other xs to celebrate


----------



## westvillage

missconvy said:


> Black Beauty today. Just ordered the xs filet so I thought I’d better use my other xs to celebrate
> View attachment 5369390



I regret passing on this one. I liked it from the moment I saw it. So lovely to see it here


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still fou crossbody. Fun and functional bag for the wkn.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still fou crossbody. Fun and functional bag for the wkn.



Pretty bag and cute shoes


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Pretty bag and cute shoes


Thank you! The shoes are very comfortable, despite walking a lot in them. I'm very satisfied with this purchase.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Running various errands today and with lots to carry. Brandy cuir is it. Mine is a small.


----------



## Yuki85

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still fou crossbody. Fun and functional bag for the wkn.



Love the combination. I used to have the same shoes but one day I got in a storm and they got wet and yellowish, soo I had to throw them away which is pity because they are soo comfy. I was thinking to re-buy them but until now I havent yet


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Love the combination.


I was really surprised as to how comfortable they were. Thank you for sharing. I will be mindful not to wear them if it is likely to rain.


----------



## Yuki85

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was really surprised as to how comfortable they were. Thank you for sharing. I will be mindful not to wear them if it is likely to rain.



Yes please, I learned from my mistake , but that was an accident!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Yes please, I learned from my mistake , but that was an accident!


I am in the tropics. I think it will be quite hard for me to keep mine pristine looking all the time. Hahahaha


----------



## SmokieDragon

3D tote in Natural


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> 3D tote in Natural


Goodness, this beauty! It is stunning!


----------



## Ludmilla

SmokieDragon said:


> 3D tote in Natural
> 
> View attachment 5373461


Nice!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Half hearted about rehoming this 3D crossbody in sapphire and decided to keep it. Aside from the gorgeous blue hue with purple undertones, it is very spacious and stores all my essentials (inclusive an umbrella).


----------



## missconvy

Xs filet


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missconvy said:


> Xs filet


This pink is lovely!


----------



## missconvy

frenziedhandbag said:


> This pink is lovely!


Yes I agree! And it’s even more vibrant and lovely in real life


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missconvy said:


> Yes I agree! And it’s even more vibrant and lovely in real life


Agree. I tried on the larger one and it is really a happy spring hue.


----------



## skyqueen

missconvy said:


> Xs filet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374226
> View attachment 5374227


I love these bags! @starrynite_87 bought one in lemon yellow, that's adorable! 
Did you use a bag insert?


----------



## Iamminda

Love this one


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Love this one


So pretty!


----------



## missconvy

skyqueen said:


> I love these bags! @starrynite_87 bought one in lemon yellow, that's adorable!
> Did you use a bag insert?


I have my little samorga organizer for my mini pochette in there to catch little things. I tried my organizer for the pochette accessories and it’s too big and looks odd. Maybe I need something in between sizes. I think I’m going to get a little dust bag for inside.


----------



## hlzpenguin

Iamminda said:


> Love this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375692


Like the color and the idea of putting the keychain on!


----------



## starrynite_87

Target run with my XS Le Pliage Filet


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you both 



frenziedhandbag said:


> So pretty!





hlzpenguin said:


> Like the color and the idea of putting the keychain on!


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> Love this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375692


I’m inspired by the laduree  keychain! Gonna break mine out too!


----------



## viewwing

BOTD 1 of my most used


----------



## Iamminda

viewwing said:


> I’m inspired by the laduree  keychain! Gonna break mine out too!



I love to use my Laduree charms any chance I get .  I like your pink Cuir — I know we both love pink bags


----------



## Ludmilla

starrynite_87 said:


> Target run with my XS Le Pliage Filet
> 
> View attachment 5376263


So summery and cute.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I think it is time for me to rotate to another LC but I'm so glad I decided to keep it.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think it is time for me to rotate to another LC but I'm so glad I decided to keep it.


Classy!


----------



## littleblackbag

Wearing Roseau Essential bucket with a jumpsuit I made.


----------



## littleblackbag

Not carrying, but wearing! Longchamp sunglasses


----------



## westvillage

Using this one today. I love the Foulonne leather, the shape, the lightness and the cross body capacity, but it’s a little bland, IMHO.  Recently I played with straps but for this busy weekend I need its own full crossbody length so I hooked up my Coach feathers charm and it helps


----------



## Iamminda

westvillage said:


> Using this one today. I love the Foulonne leather, the shape, the lightness and the cross body capacity, but it’s a little bland, IMHO.  Recently I played with straps but for this busy weekend I need its own full crossbody length so I hooked up my Coach feathers charm and it helps
> View attachment 5380004



This is gorgeous, not bland at all to me!  Foulonne is the best IMO. And I love the feather — I have a black one like that that came with a bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Used this cute pair to pick up our Honeybaked Ham today


----------



## viewwing

westvillage said:


> Using this one today. I love the Foulonne leather, the shape, the lightness and the cross body capacity, but it’s a little bland, IMHO.  Recently I played with straps but for this busy weekend I need its own full crossbody length so I hooked up my Coach feathers charm and it helps
> View attachment 5380004


I think it’s simple elegance. I like it.


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> Used this cute pair to pick up our Honeybaked Ham today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380343


What a nice picture! Love the styling


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Classy!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Wearing Roseau Essential bucket with a jumpsuit I made.


Love the whole look! Chic and fun at the same time.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Not carrying, but wearing! Longchamp sunglasses


You look gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> Using this one today.


Very stylish! I love how the charm dressed it up.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Black Fou WOC. Being handsfree is the best!


----------



## Iamminda

viewwing said:


> What a nice picture! Love the styling



Thanks .  I couldn’t resist wearing all my pink floral at once .  Wish I had the matching scarf too.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Used this cute pair to pick up our Honeybaked Ham today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380343


So Eastery and springy!! Love them


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> So Eastery and springy!! Love them



Thanks MM .  Wished I had your floral scarf.


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  I couldn’t resist wearing all my pink floral at once .  Wish I had the matching scarf too.


I rem that scarf! It was very soft and I was very tempted but my two other LV shawls are Mostly untouched nowadays.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazone Matelasse and LC scarf.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This little cutie I finally found!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> This little cutie I finally found!


Such a beauty! You captured it so well.


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> This little cutie I finally found!
> View attachment 5387001
> View attachment 5387002


You’re the queen of small and cute bags! What can it hold?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Not watermarking these since it has my dragon keychain and I consider it my built-in signature lol!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Not watermarking these since it has my dragon keychain and I consider it my built-in signature lol!
> 
> View attachment 5387504
> View attachment 5387505


Where have you been?!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Where have you been?!



Holidaying locally and lurking silently on the forum hehe


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Holidaying locally and lurking silently on the forum hehe


We need to see more of you SD. You need to stop lurking.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Not watermarking these since it has my dragon keychain and I consider it my built-in signature lol!


Practical duos for vacation! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> We need to see more of you SD. You need to stop lurking.


I concur!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Practical duos for vacation! Enjoy your trip!



I have been back for a week-plus hehe! Then found the photo of the 2 bags I was supposed to post earlier. I’ve now got another bag ready for tomorrow’s posting hehe!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I’ve now got another bag ready for tomorrow’s posting hehe!


Yay! Looking forward to it. Hope you enjoyed yourself during your vacation.


----------



## Sunshine mama

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a beauty! You captured it so well.


Thank you dear!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Le Pliage Chevaux SLH


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage Chevaux SLH


 one of my fav LC prints!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Le Pliage Chevaux SLH
> 
> View attachment 5388322


I haven’t seen this one before! Cute!


----------



## Yuki85

Miao Miao


----------



## SmokieDragon

Let’s not forget my lunch bag today


----------



## lilchoconut

XS filet  
Perfect for running errands


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Miao Miao


 Happy cat.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Let’s not forget my lunch bag today


Heritage. Another cutie.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lilchoconut said:


> XS filet
> Perfect for running errands


Very nice!


----------



## SmokieDragon

lilchoconut said:


> XS filet
> Perfect for running errands



love what you’ve done to give it structure and an XS shape


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Let’s not forget my lunch bag today
> 
> View attachment 5388552


You’re on the roll! Sooo fun to see these variations that I’ve not seen before! I’m still a LC baby.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> You’re on the roll! Sooo fun to see these variations that I’ve not seen before!


@SmokieDragon  needs to keep going. Her collex is incredible.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

3D pouch bag in cognac, worn crossbody with LGP strap.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Today’s lunch bag - Honore Crossbody


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Today’s lunch bag - Honore Crossbody


I recall this one! I used to have two bags from this line.


----------



## viewwing

My new baby went out for a ride tonight


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My new baby went out for a ride tonight


So cute!


----------



## littleblackbag

viewwing said:


> My new baby went out for a ride tonight


I've been thinking about getting one of these to use as an evening bag, do you think it would work as one?


----------



## viewwing

littleblackbag said:


> I've been thinking about getting one of these to use as an evening bag, do you think it would work as one?


Hmm...to me it’s too casual for an evening bag but perhaps depending on where you’re going? If it’s just a casual dinner Or a drink at a sports bar, I think it’s fine. It can hold a small wallet, lipstick, hand sanitizer, key pouch and phone easily.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

With my Le Foulonné  tote...


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> My new baby went out for a ride tonight



Oh wow! You have a motorbike!! Lovely pouch! Can’t wait to receive my Andre pouch over the weekend


----------



## littleblackbag

viewwing said:


> Hmm...to me it’s too casual for an evening bag but perhaps depending on where you’re going? If it’s just a casual dinner Or a drink at a sports bar, I think it’s fine. It can hold a small wallet, lipstick, hand sanitizer, key pouch and phone easily.


Thanks for the insight.


----------



## viewwing

littleblackbag said:


> Thanks for the insight.


You’re welcome! Let us know if u get it!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh wow! You have a motorbike!! Lovely pouch! Can’t wait to receive my Andre pouch over the weekend


will this be your first pouch?


----------



## viewwing

BalenciagaKitte said:


> With my Le Foulonné  tote...
> View attachment 5390250
> View attachment 5390251


You look great! Love the bag and your ootd.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

viewwing said:


> You look great! Love the bag and your ootd.


Thank you!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> will this be your first pouch?



it will be my first pouch in this format. I do have other LC pouches


----------



## CharlyParis

Today's longchamp x Andre mini Pouch


----------



## westvillage

CharlyParis said:


> Today's longchamp x Andre mini Pouch
> 
> View attachment 5391100



Two cuties! Ten out of ten


----------



## westvillage

So I’m out of the big city for two weeks, and this Longchamp woven tote ... big, open, great for bulky items ... has been so useful and pretty to look at. I leave the Foulonne saddle bag in the country but here they are together, reunited ...


----------



## Katinahat

My new Brioche in Powder.


The first Longchamp in my collection but, I suspect, not yet last.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Katinahat said:


> The first Longchamp in my collection but, I suspect, not yet last.


Beautiful bag and welcome to the Longchamp club.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> but here they are together, reunited ...


I love it when bags are functional and also pretty to look at.


----------



## westvillage

G


Katinahat said:


> My new Brioche in Powder.
> View attachment 5391376
> 
> The first Longchamp in my collection but, I suspect, not yet last.



So pretty in this soft color


----------



## Sunshine mama

3 Le Pliage bags today. One is inside the bag.


----------



## Katinahat

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful bag and welcome to the Longchamp club.



Thanks, and to @westvillage, love joining you all here with this soft and pretty bag.


----------



## hlzpenguin

CharlyParis said:


> Today's longchamp x Andre mini Pouch
> 
> View attachment 5391100


Love it! Do you mind sharing where you get the chain and how you put it together with the bag please?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> 3 Le Pliage bags today. One is inside the bag.


Love seeing all these colors together. That yellow/lime cosmetic pouch peeking through is so fun.


----------



## CharlyParis

hlzpenguin said:


> Love it! Do you mind sharing where you get the chain and how you put it together with the bag please?








And you can add metal ring for easy using :


----------



## Sunshine mama

CharlyParis said:


> View attachment 5392455
> View attachment 5392456
> 
> 
> 
> And you can add metal ring for easy using :
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392457
> View attachment 5392458
> View attachment 5392459
> View attachment 5392460


I was thinking of doing this too. I wasn't sure how it would look, but seeing your pictures gives me confidence. Thank you for sharing!
Merci! C'est une bonne idée!!


----------



## CharlyParis




----------



## viewwing

More handy than I thought so she’s out with me again!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Andre XS


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> More handy than I thought so she’s out with me again!


She's serving you well!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Andre XS


Pretty and so adorable!


----------



## littleblackbag

Took this little green cutie out today. Think I bought it winter sale 2020. And this is my first time using it. I do love these little bags! Deceptively 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
spacious…


----------



## CharlyParis

Today's ️


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> Took this little green cutie out today. Think I bought it winter sale 2020. And this is my first time using it. I do love these little bags! Deceptively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spacious…


So cute! 
Oh, the bag's  cute too!


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!
> Oh, the bag's  cute too!


Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Took this little green cutie out today.


For a green lover, I'm loving this one!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

CharlyParis said:


> Today's ️


Looking very chic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

This week's combi. 
SLH LP in Fir and my BaoBao Carton crossbody.


----------



## CharlyParis

Beige planete size M ✓


----------



## viewwing

Mix and match day. What do you guys think?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Mix and match day. What do you guys think?


Splendid match!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Splendid match!


I think I know why you think so!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I think I know why you think so!


Nah, you paired them well. It is a striking combo. Truly.


----------



## CharlyParis

Longchamp mini planète Nude XS and Longchamp Medium size Beige planète ✓


----------



## viewwing

CharlyParis said:


> Longchamp mini planète Nude XS and Longchamp Medium size Beige planète ✓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397161
> View attachment 5397162


Perfect!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

CharlyParis said:


> Longchamp mini planète Nude XS and Longchamp Medium size Beige planète


Looking chic!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Amsterdam!! Headed to see the tulips


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Amsterdam!! Headed to see the tulips


You will love the floral display. I love seeing them when I was there. Have fun!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> You will love the floral display. I love seeing them when I was there. Have fun!


Thank you  Happy Mother's day


----------



## MeepMeep67

And I already do love this backpack like you all said I would. It's my first time carrying it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you  Happy Mother's day


Thank you very much, my friend!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> And I already do love this backpack like you all said I would.


Elated to hear it is working out for you too.


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Amsterdam!! Headed to see the tulips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398601



So excited for you — seeing a field of tulips in EU is on my bucket list!!!  Have a great time


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Mix and match day. What do you guys think?



Oh yeah!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Customised XS Le Pliage


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Customised XS Le Pliage


So pretty and that hu lu charm is so unique!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> So pretty and that hu lu charm is so unique!



Thanks! Wish I had a magical power to transform it into the original red agate version lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks! Wish I had a magical power to transform it into the original red agate version lol


That will be so lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Errands day. Groceries shopping, doctor's appointment and post office run.


----------



## Iamminda




----------



## SmokieDragon

Medium Mocha Cuir and Black Roseau Phone Case


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Mocha Cuir and Black Roseau Phone Case


It's been a while since we last saw mocha cuir.   
Your new Roseau phone case looks so sleek and spacious!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Medium Mocha Cuir and Black Roseau Phone Case
> 
> View attachment 5400064
> View attachment 5400065
> View attachment 5400066


Wow I’m a sucker for smooshy leather....love that mocha! How does the medium sit on you? Is it luggage-ey?


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Wow I’m a sucker for smooshy leather....love that mocha! How does the medium sit on you? Is it luggage-ey?



Thanks to its smooshy soft shape, it’s not luggage-ey haha. I will never say anything bad about this size. I’m highly biased towards this size - my first LC was a Medium Navy Neo and my first leather LC was a Medium Blue Cuir lol! And this Cuir was my second leather LC


----------



## littleblackbag

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 5399830


I have the small in this pattern and debated about whether to get the XS or not, and didn't! I really wish I had as I love this pattern.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> I really wish I had as I love this pattern.


Have you tried calling the outlet? They might have it.


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Have you tried calling the outlet? They might have it.


Don't know where our outlet is in the UK, didn't know we had one!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Don't know where our outlet is in the UK, didn't know we had one!


Bichester Village.  I had not been there yet but I vaguely recall it was mentioned in the forum.
Looks like you can contact the boutique directly via whatsapp. Hope you can find that little cutie. Plus, there are promos too!


----------



## Iamminda

littleblackbag said:


> I have the small in this pattern and debated about whether to get the XS or not, and didn't! I really wish I had as I love this pattern.



I know what you mean — wish I had bought the long handle version when it was available.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I packed Big Ben but the instant I had my water bottle within, I don't feel like bringing it out anymore. 
So LP backpack in plum instead. 
Love this hue!


----------



## viewwing

Out for a luncheon after a long while!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Out for a luncheon after a long while!


That Loewe (I think?) strap is stunning!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> That Loewe (I think?) strap is stunning!


Thanks! I love it! Goes with soooo many bags I have!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Thanks! I love it! Goes with soooo many bags I have!


Versatility is key!


----------



## CharlyParis

Mini Pouch x André


----------



## LVlover13

This cutie pie


----------



## starrynite_87

Longchamp XS Le Pliage Filet


----------



## frenziedhandbag

As summery as it gets.


----------



## Ludmilla

One of the khaki girls.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I never know what to write.


----------



## Cooshcouture




----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cooshcouture said:


> View attachment 5406142


Wow! You've got the cuir backpack in the new style. How are you liking it? Very practical pairing with the LV Cles.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

VIP sales preview starts today in my country. Off to pick up my one and only purchase with Eiffel LP.


----------



## Cooshcouture

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow! You've got the cuir backpack in the new style. How are you liking it? Very practical pairing with the LV Cles.


Hi  I love it . It’s a perfect size and a very light too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cooshcouture said:


> Hi  I love it . It’s a perfect size and a very light too.


Wonderful to hear! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Woodsend

3D. I really like the pockets inside this bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Woodsend said:


> 3D. I really like the pockets inside this bag.


Such a beautiful piece.


----------



## Woodsend

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a beautiful piece.


Thank you


----------



## viewwing

Nothing much to bring out today


----------



## hlzpenguin

viewwing said:


> Nothing much to bring out today


Like the color! May I know what this color is called?


----------



## viewwing

hlzpenguin said:


> Like the color! May I know what this color is called?


It’s antique pink! Such a beautiful dusty pink right?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Nothing much to bring out today


Love this style and in this color, dreamy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> It’s antique pink! Such a beautiful dusty pink right?


Beyond gorgeous and pairs so beautifully with light blue.


----------



## LVlover13

viewwing said:


> Nothing much to bring out today


Love the color!


----------



## SmokieDragon

SakuraSakura said:


> I never know what to write.



This is a lovely LE!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

First outing with this cutie.


----------



## Woodsend

frenziedhandbag said:


> First outing with this cutie.


Your bag makes me smile.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Woodsend said:


> Your bag makes me smile.


I'm glad it brought some cheer to you. It made me smile too.


----------



## LVlover13

Waiting for me to take her out


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Waiting for me to take her out


So beautiful with the Andre scarf.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My new to me Mlle bucket bag. For mod shot purposes, bag is underneath my arm. When wearing it, I push it back a little and it sits very comfortably on my shoulder. Loving this shoulder bag. It is lightweight, spacious and the leather is great!


----------



## littleblackbag

Cooshcouture said:


> View attachment 5406142


Twins on the key pouch!


----------



## LVlover13

Love the soft leather every time I carry her!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Love the soft leather every time I carry her!


Understated beauty. The mini cuir is one of my fav styles.


----------



## missconvy

I’ve been carrying this to the French Open and I saw another lady with the orange today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missconvy said:


> I’ve been carrying this to the French Open


Such a stylish photo. Perfect magazine shot. Chic!


----------



## LVlover13

missconvy said:


> I’ve been carrying this to the French Open and I saw another lady with the orange today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413898


Such a beautiful picture! Love the mini filet. I have a few of them and just  ordered the lilac. Cannot wait  for it to arrive next week!


----------



## MeepMeep67

missconvy said:


> I’ve been carrying this to the French Open and I saw another lady with the orange today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413898


beautiful photo


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 5399830


Ive been searching online, I  cant find your little cutie, please let me know where you purchased


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Ive been searching online, I  cant find your little cutie, please let me know where you purchased



I got this little cutie from NRack online in Feb — don’t think they have it anymore.  Perhaps the outlet might have it?  Are you back from your trip?  Glad you had a great time


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> I got this little cutie from NRack online in Feb — don’t think they have it anymore.  Perhaps the outlet might have it?  Are you back from your trip?  Glad you had a great time


I will check the outlet! thank you for the info
yes, returned home late wed night. Had a wonderful time. Looking at photos, I cant believe the trip we had! It was really great. Thurs pm I checked our well and water storage tanks, and the storage tanks were almost empty!!!Our well pump is out. DH manadated at work since the day we arrived, so we got a water deleivery to fill the tanks, 3500 gallons.  He will final be home tomorrow to pull the well pump.  but its been crazy!!! We have horses and I have to be sure they have water (I can make due, but the horses come first!)  Water issues wake you right up.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Water issues wake you right up.


The horses! Thankfully DH is home tmr.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

It's so hot these days that I just want to carry as little as possible. Mini cuir crossbody in sienna.


----------



## Ludmilla

One of the Bilberrys.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> One of the Bilberrys.


Always a joy to see bilberry. That mulberry is so luscious looking!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cognac Mademoiselle Bucket bag with Black Epure Shoulder Strap - both from the ongoing SS22 sale!


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Always a joy to see bilberry. That mulberry is so luscious looking!


Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Cognac Mademoiselle Bucket bag with Black Epure Shoulder Strap - both from the ongoing SS22 sale!
> 
> View attachment 5414994


You got it! Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> I will check the outlet! thank you for the info
> yes, returned home late wed night. Had a wonderful time. Looking at photos, I cant believe the trip we had! It was really great. Thurs pm I checked our well and water storage tanks, and the storage tanks were almost empty!!!Our well pump is out. DH manadated at work since the day we arrived, so we got a water deleivery to fill the tanks, 3500 gallons.  He will final be home tomorrow to pull the well pump.  but its been crazy!!! We have horses and I have to be sure they have water (I can make due, but the horses come first!)  Water issues wake you right up.



Glad to hear you were able to get more water delivered.  I am worried our water issues won’t be getting better anytime soon


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> You got it! Congrats!



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much!!!


Most importantly, it’s NOT black!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> My new to me Mlle bucket bag. For mod shot purposes, bag is underneath my arm. When wearing it, I push it back a little and it sits very comfortably on my shoulder. Loving this shoulder bag. It is lightweight, spacious and the leather is great!
> 
> View attachment 5412245
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412246
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412247





SmokieDragon said:


> Cognac Mademoiselle Bucket bag with Black Epure Shoulder Strap - both from the ongoing SS22 sale!
> 
> View attachment 5414994




Loving your Bucketbags!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Loving your Bucketbags!!!!


Thank you! I love bucket bags!


----------



## LVlover13

SmokieDragon said:


> Cognac Mademoiselle Bucket bag with Black Epure Shoulder Strap - both from the ongoing SS22 sale!
> 
> View attachment 5414994


Such a beautiful color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This coin purse.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> This coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416466


Adorable!!!


----------



## LVlover13

Sunshine mama said:


> This coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416466


Too cute!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> This coin purse.


You take the cutest pics.


----------



## windnocturne

Sorry wrong thread!


----------



## littleblackbag

A couple of recent outfits with this little cutie!


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Understated beauty. The mini cuir is one of my fav styles.


Mine too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> A couple of recent outfits with this little cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417215
> View attachment 5417478


Such a cute outfit and bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> A couple of recent outfits with this little cutie!


You wear it so well. Looking great!


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cute outfit and bag!





frenziedhandbag said:


> You wear it so well. Looking great!


Thanks you guys


----------



## MeepMeep67

Just delivered yesterday. First time using. Fits everything my LV Alma bb does.  I love this little bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love this little bag!


It's a darling.  I had not used mine yet. Maybe next week.


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Just delivered yesterday. First time using. Fits everything my LV Alma bb does.  I love this little bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418069



Love this cutie!   I like this one quite a bit — cute color choices too.  Enjoy MM


----------



## SmokieDragon

XS Webbing Cuir with LGP strap


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> XS Webbing Cuir with LGP strap


Best match! The LGP strap is so beautiful.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Keeping to a nautical theme today with 3D crossbody in Sapphire.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's a darling.  I had not used mine yet. Maybe next week.


thank you my dear friendIm looking forward to seeing your action shot of orangie


Iamminda said:


> Love this cutie!   I like this one quite a bit — cute color choices too.  Enjoy MM


Thank you my dear friend


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Best match! The LGP strap is so beautiful.


great combo. that strap is amazing


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> thank you my dear friend


I like the way you named it; orangie.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> great combo. that strap is amazing


I was equally tempted by it. @SmokieDragon is an enabler.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was equally tempted by it. @SmokieDragon is an enabler.



@MeepMeep67 @frenziedhandbag mine is from the ongoing sale at 50% off and MIF. How could I resist? Lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Carried orangie St Tropez straw bag today for a quick brekkie run. My friend shared how hers got marks & stains as the lining is white. Found a LeSportSac pouch to use with mine and the fit is perfect. The plus point is that I can leave the pouch unzipped and have easy access to my essentials. If I feel I need more security, I can just zip it up. The LeSportSac pouch has three slip pockets within; thus allowing for organisation of smaller items too. The pouch is named Extra Large Rectangular for anyone whom is keen.


----------



## LVlover13

Beautiful bag and color! I love orange too! Thank you for sharing the pouch. It’s so cute!  

I used an orange bag today too and it’s the smallest Longchamp bag I’ve ever owned . It fits my two main cards, key fob, house key, lip balm, some cash and a small hand sanitizer. Sometimes I use my coin purse for quick errands. I just adore how dainty it is .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> I just adore how dainty it is.


I am loving orange as a color. Just so cheerful and refreshing. Your little LP coin purse is so adorable and wow, you can fit quite a lot. I used to own one in Cedar which was a lovely hunter green.


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> I used to own one in Cedar which was a lovely hunter green.


Cedar is a nice shade of green. My mom used to have it in the small tote and I always had my eyes on it every time she wore it .


----------



## Yuki85

I wanted some color today so I took my „ pink cat“ to the office


----------



## LVlover13

Yuki85 said:


> I wanted some color today so I took my „ pink cat“ to the office


So cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> I wanted some color today so I took my „ pink cat“ to the office


Pinky cutie!


----------



## windnocturne

New-ish to LC and hooked - Brunch today with LP city in sand


----------



## viewwing

windnocturne said:


> New-ish to LC and hooked - Brunch today with LP city in sand


Welcome to the LC club!  Perfect starter bag! You’re gonna love their leather bags too.


----------



## MeepMeep67

windnocturne said:


> New-ish to LC and hooked - Brunch today with LP city in sand


Welcome! Perfect color


----------



## MeepMeep67

Yuki85 said:


> I wanted some color today so I took my „ pink cat“ to the office


Love kitty bag!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Carried orangie St Tropez straw bag today for a quick brekkie run. My friend shared how hers got marks & stains as the lining is white. Found a LeSportSac pouch to use with mine and the fit is perfect. The plus point is that I can leave the pouch unzipped and have easy access to my essentials. If I feel I need more security, I can just zip it up. The LeSportSac pouch has three slip pockets within; thus allowing for organisation of smaller items too. The pouch is named Extra Large Rectangular for anyone whom is keen.


Good point on the bag liner, I didnt even think about stains.  I love your orange, it looks fantastic


LVlover13 said:


> Beautiful bag and color! I love orange too! Thank you for sharing the pouch. It’s so cute!
> 
> I used an orange bag today too and it’s the smallest Longchamp bag I’ve ever owned . It fits my two main cards, key fob, house key, lip balm, some cash and a small hand sanitizer. Sometimes I use my coin purse for quick errands. I just adore how dainty it is .
> 
> View attachment 5419507


Wow fits a ton, I need to start using mine. Love the orange


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> New-ish to LC and hooked - Brunch today with LP city in sand


Welcome! Your LP City tote looks gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Good point on the bag liner, I didnt even think about stains.  I love your orange, it looks fantastic


I didn't think to use the bag with a liner. All thanks to my friend whom showed the stain in hers. I'll definitely prefer to keep it clean. I'm really liking this bag in orange. It goes with everything.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Mini backpack


----------



## MeepMeep67

monet_notthepainter said:


> Mini backpack



little cutie, great photos!


----------



## viewwing

monet_notthepainter said:


> Mini backpack



Soooooo cute! Love everything about the pic except for that creepy grumpy man at the top right hand corner!


----------



## Brendutch

Hello! I haven't written in a long time, but I've been reading your posts. Today I'm excited to share my new backpack ( bought on sale at Longchamp.com). This bag is wonderful! It's small, but somehow everything fits...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Brendutch said:


> This bag is wonderful!


Great sale score and elated to hear that you are enjoying the bag.


----------



## Brendutch

frenziedhandbag said:


> Great sale score and elated to hear that you are enjoying the bag.


Thank you so much!


----------



## windnocturne

Brendutch said:


> Hello! I haven't written in a long time, but I've been reading your posts. Today I'm excited to share my new backpack ( bought on sale at Longchamp.com). This bag is wonderful! It's small, but somehow everything fits...
> View attachment 5422935


Beautiful colour and style!


----------



## viewwing

Brendutch said:


> Hello! I haven't written in a long time, but I've been reading your posts. Today I'm excited to share my new backpack ( bought on sale at Longchamp.com). This bag is wonderful! It's small, but somehow everything fits...
> View attachment 5422935


So cute! And definitely a practical Neutral colored bag! Score!


----------



## Brendutch

windnocturne said:


> Beautiful colour and style!





viewwing said:


> So cute! And definitely a practical Neutral colored bag! Score!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## LVlover13

Carrying this small tote with me today together with my newly added pouch with handle in the color cognac . I love these two colors. Considering getting the small tote in cognac too since this color seems to have nice neutral tone that could be worn all year round. Not matchy matchy but I love looking at them together  .


----------



## westvillage

This bag had to perform as an all day bag during a touristy visit to another city. Did quite well, although I could use a little more gusset. We were great companions over the four day trip.


It’s the larger size.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> We were great companions over the four day trip.


Great to hear that this bag works well for you on vacation.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Not matchy matchy but I love looking at them together  .


Very nice color combi. Agree that cognac is a gorgeous neutral.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Brendutch said:


> Hello! I haven't written in a long time, but I've been reading your posts. Today I'm excited to share my new backpack ( bought on sale at Longchamp.com). This bag is wonderful! It's small, but somehow everything fits...
> View attachment 5422935


beautiful. I was considering getting one, thank you for the feedback


LVlover13 said:


> Carrying this small tote with me today together with my newly added pouch with handle in the color cognac . I love these two colors. Considering getting the small tote in cognac too since this color seems to have nice neutral tone that could be worn all year round. Not matchy matchy but I love looking at them together  .


great coordinating colors!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Wine club pick up party tonight
2014 Cab in the glasses is fantastic and it's rodeo weekend, so I'm sporting my cowboy boots!!! But I do live on a farm!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Wine club pick up party tonight


Such a nice R & R trip with your St. Tropez straw bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LP cuir in brandy,  size small. Love how smooshy this bag is.


----------



## windnocturne

Not a longchamp bag, but a pretty longchamp scarf from a friend to spruce up a leather bag from Florence!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Not a longchamp bag, but a pretty longchamp scarf from a friend to spruce up a leather bag from Florence!


Still a Longchamp in action. 
Love how creative you are!


----------



## LVlover13

Orange today. Been in love with the pouch with handle. It’s too darned cute  .


----------



## MeepMeep67

LVlover13 said:


> Orange today. Been in love with the pouch with handle. It’s too darned cute  .
> 
> View attachment 5427718


Beautiful


----------



## littleblackbag

Holiday in Saint Malo, France. And so many Longchamp bags being carried by chic French ladies. I bought 3 bags with me but have mostly used my ssh Le Pliage in gunmetal. Might be small but carries everything I need. No stand alone Longchamp here, but I did find a boutique that carries a large collection and I added another bag to my collection! Well I felt it my duty to buy a bag in France


----------



## littleblackbag

The bag in first pic is my new bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Orange today. Been in love with the pouch with handle. It’s too darned cute  .


Gorgeous terracotta!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> The bag in first pic is my new bag.


Beautiful vacation pics and I love your new LP City crossbody. Perfect souvenir from France. Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

littleblackbag said:


> The bag in first pic is my new bag.



Looks like the new Épure crossbody? Congrats and enjoy your trip to France!


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> Holiday in Saint Malo, France. And so many Longchamp bags being carried by chic French ladies. I bought 3 bags with me but have mostly used my ssh Le Pliage in gunmetal. Might be small but carries everything I need. No stand alone Longchamp here, but I did find a boutique that carries a large collection and I added another bag to my collection! Well I felt it my duty to buy a bag in France
> View attachment 5427765
> View attachment 5427768
> View attachment 5427769
> View attachment 5427770
> View attachment 5427771


Thanks for sharing these gorgeous photos!
But where's the mod shot?


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> Thanks for sharing these gorgeous photos!
> But where's the mod shot?


No decent mirrors, and the hubs doesn’t take good pics of me!


----------



## littleblackbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Looks like the new Épure crossbody? Congrats and enjoy your trip to France!
> 
> View attachment 5427810


Yes it is, and it’s a gorgeous little bag! Was also a little cheaper than back home, so that’s a bonus!


----------



## windnocturne

When weekends are dreary because you have to work, it always helps to have bag eye candy and coffee!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> When weekends are dreary because you have to work, it always helps to have bag eye candy and coffee!


Love how you dressed up your bag with a scarf.


----------



## viewwing

My tea towel in action


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My tea towel in action


It goes so well with your outfit. Love this bag!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> It goes so well with your outfit. Love this bag!


Thank you so much for the kind words! I did feel I had to be more careful with it...it’s beige fabric! Yikes!


----------



## windnocturne

viewwing said:


> My tea towel in action


Lovely! I was tempted by this print when I saw it in the store, very pretty. 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Love how you dressed up your bag with a scarf.


----------



## sittysue

LVlover13 said:


> Carrying this small tote with me today together with my newly added pouch with handle in the color cognac . I love these two colors. Considering getting the small tote in cognac too since this color seems to have nice neutral tone that could be worn all year round. Not matchy matchy but I love looking at them together  .


is that the new saffron color(larger bag)?


----------



## LVlover13

sittysue said:


> is that the new saffron color(larger bag)?


No it’s not the new color Saffron. I think it’s just called Orange and this is the small. I’m curious to see how it’s different from the Orange I have. I might get the pouch with handle  .


----------



## LVlover13

Feeling red today


----------



## viewwing

LVlover13 said:


> Feeling red today


Red with gold =


----------



## MeepMeep67

viewwing said:


> My tea towel in action


I love the tea towel line and your beautiful bag... considering one (I know I better hurry up) alittle worried about the light colored fabric. But looks really durable
Your thoughts after your first carry???


----------



## viewwing

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love the tea towel line and your beautiful bag... considering one (I know I better hurry up) alittle worried about the light colored fabric. But looks really durable
> Your thoughts after your first carry???


I was skeptical at first..thought perhaps it would be too fragile due to the light fabric. But the material is really thick and substantial and I not being so careful 
 with it as the day wore on. i Used it when I was running errands and shopping. I don’t think it’ll be a good bag for a picnic or the beach, but perfect for walking around town or the farmers market.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Black Foulonne Tote and Custom Cosmetic Pouch for the wallet and car key


----------



## MeepMeep67




----------



## MeepMeep67

viewwing said:


> I was skeptical at first..thought perhaps it would be too fragile due to the light fabric. But the material is really thick and substantial and I not being so careful
> with it as the day wore on. i Used it when I was running errands and shopping. I don’t think it’ll be a good bag for a picnic or the beach, but perfect for walking around town or the farmers market.


Great review. Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Black Foulonne Tote and Custom Cosmetic Pouch


Two lovelies that I had not seen for a long time. Pretty duo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 5430149


This bag always makes me smile.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Two lovelies that I had not seen for a long time. Pretty duo!



Thanks! That’s because it has been a long time lol! I really had to search for the pouch ie spend 5 mins looking lol


----------



## SmokieDragon

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 5430149



This pretty bag is going places!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> ie spend 5 mins looking lol


But good thing is that you found it!


----------



## LVlover13

Simply Navy today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Navy today.


Cutie!


----------



## LVlover13

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 5430149


I always love looking at these bags .


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cutie!


Thanks! I’ve been a little obsessed with this style lol. Got myself a few already  since I like to use it as a little purse.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Thanks! I’ve been a little obsessed with this style lol.


It's adorable and the plus point that it actually fits quite a fair bit is a bonus. I can relate why you got them in a few colors. They are so fun!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> This bag always makes me smile.


  


SmokieDragon said:


> This pretty bag is going places!





LVlover13 said:


> I always love looking at these bags .




Im really loving this bag! I usually change bags pretty quickly, but not with this one. It makes me smile too


----------



## MeepMeep67

LVlover13 said:


> Simply Navy today.
> 
> View attachment 5430611


such a cutie!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Im really loving this bag! I usually change bags pretty quickly, but not with this one. It makes me smile too


Agree 100%. This little bag is charming in its own way.


----------



## Iamminda

First time out with Navy Neo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> First time out with Navy Neo


So beautiful. I love how you dressed it up.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> So beautiful. I love how you dressed it up.



Thanks .  Am contemplating getting the black/white version of this scarf for my black Neo (before it sells out)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Am contemplating getting the black/white version of this scarf for my black Neo (before it sells out)


Do get it before it sells out. LC scarves are good buys, I feel.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> First time out with Navy Neo
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431714


Beautiful combo, Jelly over that bandeau!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Do get it before it sells out. LC scarves are good buys, I feel.


I agree. The LC scarves (& Stoles & Bandeaus) are a great value.  And the quality is fantastic.  They have some really great new ones too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> The LC scarves (& Stoles & Bandeaus) are a great value.  And the quality is fantastic.


I especially love my stole in orange. So warm and easy to care for. I need to take a look at my LC scarves again, esp the silk ones.


----------



## windnocturne

How to Tie a Scarf on a Purse: 7 Ways to Add Flair | LoveToKnow
					

Knowing how to tie a scarf on a purse can give you ways to add a bit of flair to your handbag. If you want to personalize your purse without detracting from ...




					handbags.lovetoknow.com
				




Have a go!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful combo, Jelly over that bandeau!!



Thanks MM . Speaking of jelly , I just adore the last 3 bags you got


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Have a go!



Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

windnocturne said:


> Not a longchamp bag, but a pretty longchamp scarf from a friend to spruce up a leather bag from Florence!


I love that bag (even though it is not LC)!


viewwing said:


> My tea towel in action


Is this a new line? How cool is that!?


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> I love that bag (even though it is not LC)!
> 
> Is this a new line? How cool is that!?


It’s a seasonal design for ss22


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> It’s a seasonal design for ss22


Thank you! I might need to take a look at the website.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Same cuties today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Same cuties today


Going places.


----------



## viewwing

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! I might need to take a look at the website.


It should be included in the sale!


----------



## Ludmilla

viewwing said:


> It should be included in the sale!


Thank you! I think it is already gone in my area. Good for my wallet.


----------



## viewwing

Little one goes out to play!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Little one goes out to play!


Cutie!


----------



## windnocturne

viewwing said:


> Little one goes out to play!


Love the black and white contrast!


----------



## windnocturne

Dressing up the 3D with a $6 twilly!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Dressing up the 3D with a $6 twilly!


So creative to create a short handle with a twilly! The colours of the scarf compliments your 3D so well too.


----------



## littleblackbag

Mod pic with the Epure cross body bag. This bag will fit your essentials only! But I love her…


----------



## MeepMeep67

littleblackbag said:


> Mod pic with the Epure cross body bag. This bag will fit your essentials only! But I love her…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434190
> View attachment 5434191


I always enjoy seeing your mod shots!  You look fabulous and that is a great little bag with your cute outfit


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Mod pic with the Epure cross body bag


This bag is so cute and carefree. Love it on you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dressing up Foulonne small crossbody with a handmade leather charm. Coincidentally, the red matched!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dressing up Foulonne small crossbody with a handmade leather charm. Coincidentally, the red matched!


Hahaha that mouse is sooo cute! Looks squishy too!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dressing up Foulonne small crossbody with a handmade leather charm. Coincidentally, the red matched!


Love the mouse and the bag!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Hahaha that mouse is sooo cute! Looks squishy too!


It is. Very well made. It is my one of two handmade leather charms that I've kept. Lightweight and I can use it easily with any bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love the mouse and the bag!!!!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## littleblackbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I always enjoy seeing your mod shots!  You look fabulous and that is a great little bag with your cute outfit


Thank you MeepMeep, you are very kind    I do worry that at 51 I'm too old for cute, but this is my style!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> I do worry that at 51 I'm too old for cute, but this is my style!


Nope, age is just a number. I love your style. Very stylish and fun!


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nope, age is just a number. I love your style. Very stylish and fun!


Thank you my lovely friend.


----------



## MeepMeep67

littleblackbag said:


> Thank you MeepMeep, you are very kind    I do worry that at 51 I'm too old for cute, but this is my style!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Nope, age is just a number. I love your style. Very stylish and fun!


I agree. Age is just a number. We are who we are! and need to embrace that My husband once told me...."the sooner you quit caring what other people think, the soon you will be happy."  it was liberating.  you are beauiful my friend


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> ."the sooner you quit caring what other people think, the soon you will be happy."


Wise words.


----------



## MeepMeep67

viewwing said:


> My tea towel in action


I ordered the little one! It just kept speaking summer to me...


----------



## viewwing

MeepMeep67 said:


> I ordered the little one! It just kept speaking summer to me...


I know right? i think the bucket hat is cute too! Pls share yours when it arrives!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I ordered the little one! It just kept speaking summer to me...


I saw the smaller one in person and it is really lovely. Congrats on scoring one!


----------



## littleblackbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I agree. Age is just a number. We are who we are! and need to embrace that My husband once told me...."the sooner you quit caring what other people think, the soon you will be happy."  it was liberating.  you are beauiful my friend


Such lovely words, and words that I do mostly live by. Just occasionally though the little voice at the back of my head, creeps to the front... Hugs to you


----------



## MeepMeep67

viewwing said:


> I know right? i think the bucket hat is cute too! Pls share yours when it arrives!


I was thinking about the bucket hat too! looks super cute. will do.  I cant wait for my 2 bags to arrive


frenziedhandbag said:


> I saw the smaller one in person and it is really lovely. Congrats on scoring one!


Oh good! (since I have not seen it)Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I was thinking about the bucket hat too! looks super cute.


@viewwing and MM, my friend was also looking at the same bucket hat too but she eventually did not get it.


----------



## MeepMeep67

littleblackbag said:


> Thank you MeepMeep, you are very kind    I do worry that at 51 I'm too old for cute, but this is my style!


I love your style, you always look great.  Us 50 yr olds can get away with it


littleblackbag said:


> Such lovely words, and words that I do mostly live by. Just occasionally though the little voice at the back of my head, creeps to the front... Hugs to you


I know what you mean.  I have that damn little voice in my head too


----------



## viewwing

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love your style, you always look great.  Us 50 yr olds can get away with it
> I know what you mean.  I have that damn little voice in my head too


 I am passing you my bazooka, Don’t forget to use it when that voice comes around again.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> @viewwing and MM, my friend was also looking at the same bucket hat too but she eventually did not get it.


How come?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> How come?


She found a sportier option that suited her lifestyle more.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> @viewwing and MM, my friend was also looking at the same bucket hat too but she eventually did not get it.


What made her pass on the hat?
OPPS, I see reply above
thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mr Bags: Mousey cuir.
The most unique cuir I had ever owned. Leather is slightly structured. Stands on its own. In between sizing. The nibbled flap cover and hidden cheese underneath!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mr Bags: Mousey cuir.
> The most unique cuir I had ever owned. Leather is slightly structured. Stands on its own. In between sizing. The nibbled flap cover and hidden cheese underneath!


Love that size! They should do it again!


----------



## Yuki85

Love it soo much!! I like that it has two compartments inside!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Love that size! They should do it again!


I really adore the size too. It is slightly smaller than my small cuir but bigger than an XS cuir.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Love it soo much!! I like that it has two compartments inside!


Very practical bag. Glad you are loving yours!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LP backpack in plum


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> LP backpack in plum


beautiful plum! I love that skirt! you are so cute!!!


----------



## Yuki85

2nd day with her  love it so much!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> beautiful plum! I love that skirt! you are so cute!!!


Thank you my friend! Hardly anyone says I'm cute, given my frame and height.  
I love this plum hue too. It's gorgeous!


----------



## windnocturne

frenziedhandbag said:


> LP backpack in plum


Love how the plum contrasts with your skirt, and yet the blue button matches with your blue skirt, and the plum goes with the adorable polar bear’s red scarf!!!!
The overall sporty look with cute elements is fabulous 


Yuki85 said:


> 2nd day with her  love it so much!!


The blue is such a gorgeous shade


----------



## Ludmilla

Yuki85 said:


> 2nd day with her  love it so much!!


Lovely! Is this the M size?


----------



## Yuki85

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely! Is this the M size?


Yes


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Love how the plum contrasts with your skirt, and yet the blue button matches with your blue skirt, and the plum goes with the adorable polar bear’s red scarf!!!!


Thank you my friend! You really have an artist's eye. I didn't think so much of the colour pairings but wow, you have such a keen eye for details.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Headed to my Longchamp store for the sale!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Headed to my Longchamp store for the sale!!!


Woohoo! You are all set to bring home your haul. Awesome duo to welcome their new bag siblings!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Headed to my Longchamp store for the sale!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438549



That sequin tote is totally awesome — and perfect for July 4th .   Can’t wait to see your goodies when you come home .


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> That sequin tote is totally awesome — and perfect for July 4th .   Can’t wait to see your goodies when you come home .


One of my most favorite and used totes!!! it actually doesnt have sequins, its just the cute little flowers giving depth. Got it thanks to our dear friend here @frenziedhandbag  

Today at the outlet I tried on the matching silk scarf to the tote, but it wasnt so matching, it has a orange/red instead of a blue/red, it totally washed me out, so I passed even at an additional 30% off.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> One of my most favorite and used totes!!!


I'm so happy that you are loving it and that it had been of great usage to you.


----------



## Stansy

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm so happy that you are loving it and that it had been of great usage to you.


  


Stansy said:


> Little Miss Sunshine
> 
> View attachment 5439082


Happy, Beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> Little Miss Sunshine


So cheery!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Le Pliage XS today


----------



## littleblackbag

Yuki85 said:


> Love it soo much!! I like that it has two compartments inside!


Is this the small? If so, then TWINS!!!


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you my friend! Hardly anyone says I'm cute, given my frame and height.
> I love this plum hue too. It's gorgeous!


Definitely cute!


----------



## littleblackbag

Yuki85 said:


> 2nd day with her  love it so much!!


I see its the Medium size, we are sisters then


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Definitely cute!


you are a darling!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> Le Pliage XS today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439429


You have all the best bag charms. So cute and I love the transparent Logo bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> You have all the best bag charms. So cute and I love the transparent Logo bag!


You are very sweet!
Happy 4th Eve!


----------



## Yuki85

littleblackbag said:


> I see its the Medium size, we are sisters then



Hurra, we have bag sisters ✌


----------



## Ludmilla

Yuki85 said:


> Yes


Thank you, we are bag cousins. I have the M size in a different colour.


----------



## Yuki85

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, we are bag cousins. I have the M size in a different colour.


Yeahhh bag cousins!! 
I used to have the small in black but gave it to my mum years ago, now I am kind regretting that 
I am glad that I still could get one before discontinued.

what color is your M size?


----------



## LVlover13

Happy 4th of July! New addition to my LC pouch collection


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Happy 4th of July! New addition to my LC pouch collection


The perfect neutral to your outfit! Love how you are rocking these pouches.


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> The perfect neutral to your outfit! Love how you are rocking these pouches.


Thanks! I’ve been in love with my pouches . It’s so fun to use it since they come in a variety of colors. I’ve never owned any purses in the color turtledove before. To me it is a really interesting shade of neutral. Considering getting the coin purse now..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> I’ve never owned any purses in the color turtledove before.


That's the fun of LP. They allow us to have a trial with colors we don't usually  buy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Yuki85 said:


> Yeahhh bag cousins!!
> I used to have the small in black but gave it to my mum years ago, now I am kind regretting that
> I am glad that I still could get one before discontinued.
> 
> what color is your M size?


I don't know. Some kind of burgundy. It was a seasonal colour in winter/spring 2021. Bought it in February 21.
The Neo is discontinued? I am totally out of the loop with LC.


----------



## Yuki85

Ludmilla said:


> I don't know. Some kind of burgundy. It was a seasonal colour in winter/spring 2021. Bought it in February 21.
> The Neo is discontinued? I am totally out of the loop with LC.



Yes, it is officially discontinued. I heard from different members if you are lucky you still can get one at the stores or outlets.


----------



## Ludmilla

Yuki85 said:


> Yes, it is officially discontinued. I heard from different members if you are lucky you still can get one at the stores or outlets.


Wow. Thought this style was a stable.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Need to carry more today so all the misc items goes into LP cosmetic case for organisation.


----------



## windnocturne

frenziedhandbag said:


> Need to carry more today so all the misc items goes into LP cosmetic case for organisation.


Love the colours and the MIAOU embroidery!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Love the colours and the MIAOU embroidery!


Thank you! I love it too! 
There are different versions. I skipped the first one when it launched as I was unsure about the yellow eyes (same navy base). Then, these light blue eyes launched and I snagged it. More subtle in a way.


----------



## LVlover13

Went out for a quick errand with this cutie pie today


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Need to carry more today so all the misc items goes into LP cosmetic case for organisation.


that is a adorable photo!


LVlover13 said:


> Went out for a quick errand with this cutie pie today
> 
> View attachment 5442870


Pretty color, and super cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> that is a adorable photo!:heart


I love how Miaou's eyes are peeping out.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Game On in Carmine. Changed out the original clip to black tassels. This bag is ultra roomy, fits my book too.


----------



## viewwing

LC greenie had a blast today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> LC greenie had a blast today


This green is gorgeous! Glad you had fun!


----------



## cajhingle

cuteness overload


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cajhingle said:


> cuteness overload


One of my favourite bags from last season.


----------



## paula3boys

cajhingle said:


> cuteness overload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443610


I kinda regret not getting this one even though I still haven't carried my 2021 version (without the logo, in black trim)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> I still haven't carried my 2021 version (without the logo, in black trim)


Time to bring out your 2021 version. Reminder to myself to use mine as well.


----------



## MeepMeep67

cajhingle said:


> cuteness overload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443610


Absolutely stunning in the brown.   I wish I would have gotten this and the orange one since I love my black one so much. This is prettier than my black one! LC really nailed it with these.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> beautiful plum! I love that skirt! you are so cute!!!


+1!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> +1!


Thank you!


----------



## littleblackbag

viewwing said:


> LC greenie had a blast today


Is this XS? If so TWINS


----------



## littleblackbag

Took this red baby out today! ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> Took this red baby out today! ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444631


Love the bag, and I appreciate your mod shot! You look so cute, and love the dress too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Took this red baby out today! ❤️


Perfect OOTD! I'm using a red bag today too.


----------



## viewwing

littleblackbag said:


> Is this XS? If so TWINS


Yes twins! I remember you buying it shortly after I did during the sale!


----------



## littleblackbag

.


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the bag, and I appreciate your mod shot! You look so cute, and love the dress too!


Thank you, it’s one of my favourite dresses. I made it back in 2020 and have worn it a lot!


----------



## MeepMeep67

littleblackbag said:


> Thank you, it’s one of my favourite dresses. I made it back in 2020 and have worn it a lot!


wow! great dress you made!! its beautiful! I sew too.


----------



## Obsessed68

viewwing said:


> LC greenie had a blast today



What a gorgeous color!!


----------



## windnocturne

littleblackbag said:


> Thank you, it’s one of my favourite dresses. I made it back in 2020 and have worn it a lot!


Wow!!! I love your dress, I wish I had time to learn sewing.


----------



## Esquared72

Hi all - been forever and a day since I last posted. Hope you’re all doing well! Today I’m carrying my SSH in Cumin - love how much this little Mary Poppins bag can carry while still staying so lightweight and carefree ❤️


----------



## littleblackbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> wow! great dress you made!! its beautiful! I sew too.


Oh do you? What sort of things do you make? I love making my own clothes...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

0





Esquared72 said:


> I’m carrying my SSH in Cumin


My fav size of LPs. Agree that it fits so much and yet remains lightweight.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Varying shades of purple today.


----------



## Esquared72

frenziedhandbag said:


> Varying shades of purple today.


Le Petit Prince! Takes me back to my high school French class...love that book.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Esquared72 said:


> Le Petit Prince! Takes me back to my high school French class...love that book.


Me too! This is my most used fabric tote. Bought it from a bookstore years ago.


----------



## viewwing

Ok time to go!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Ok time to go!


Woah, fun time!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woah, fun time!


Haha I wish! It was work…


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Haha I wish! It was work…


Bleh. But at least you had a beautiful bag to accompany you.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bleh. But at least you had a beautiful bag to accompany you.


I do love using it! It’s so classic and somewhat glam especially when used as a hand held bag. I left the strap at home and it was surprisingly easy to use! I’m tempted to get the white one too... yikes!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I’m tempted to get the white one too... yikes!


I know what you mean. When I use my Mr Bags Mousey Cuir, I hand carry it as well. I just love the look of a handheld bag and this one is just so lightweight and easy to carry in the hand or crook of arm. Since it works for you, you totally should get the white version too!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I know what you mean. When I use my Mr Bags Mousey Cuir, I hand carry it as well. I just love the look of a handheld bag and this one is just so lightweight and easy to carry in the hand or crook of arm. Since it works for you, you totally should get the white version too!


But holding and touching white handles may not be the best idea...that’s the only thing stopping me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> But holding and touching white handles may not be the best idea...that’s the only thing stopping me.


True to that.


----------



## MeepMeep67

viewwing said:


> Ok time to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447819


you got this bag! I want one too!!!  so jelly


----------



## MeepMeep67

littleblackbag said:


> Oh do you? What sort of things do you make? I love making my own clothes...


In high school I made clothes,  my prom dresses and worked for a bridal shop (making wedding dresses) Always entered everything in the county fair.  But then learned to do mens tailoring and alterations, put myself throught college doing that.  Now seems like all I do is repairs and alterations for myself and family.  Today I made 2 of my T shirts into V neck! this was before I pressed them...You are inspiring me to make a dress for myself because I cant find anything I like.


----------



## viewwing

MeepMeep67 said:


> you got this bag! I want one too!!!  so jelly


Go get it! It’s beautiful!


----------



## littleblackbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> In high school I made clothes,  my prom dresses and worked for a bridal shop (making wedding dresses) Always entered everything in the county fair.  But then learned to do mens tailoring and alterations, put myself throught college doing that.  Now seems like all I do is repairs and alterations for myself and family.  Today I made 2 of my T shirts into V neck! this was before I pressed them...You are inspiring me to make a dress for myself because I cant find anything I like.
> 
> View attachment 5525312
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525313
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525314


Oh wow, you sound super talented! I only make very basic things, loose dresses and tops. have to be able to pull over the head. Haven't done zips or buttons yet! The most complicated things I've made are a fully lined coat (no buttons) and a lined bucket hat. I absolutely love making my own clothes and often adapt a pattern to suit me. Love having clothes that are totally unique. So i say go for it, and would love to see...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LP straw tote. 
Sag due to my hydroflask bottle.


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> LP straw tote.
> Sag due to my hydroflask bottle.
> 
> View attachment 5539025


Does yours look like it has a lot of fuzz? I have only carried mine a handful of times (and don't rub against things) and it seems like it has little "hairs/fuzz" all over.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> Does yours look like it has a lot of fuzz?


Hmmm, I just examined it and it looks as good as new. My SA did share with me that this year's St Tropez version is more prone to that due to the material used.


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hmmm, I just examined it and it looks as good as new. My SA did share with me that this year's St Tropez version is more prone to that due to the material used.


That is so strange. I bought mine from the Longchamp outlet in Texas last month (they shipped it to me but he showed a picture of it being new/not a store display). I guess I got a defective one. I wish it didn't bother me but it does every time I have carried it as it was like that when I first opened the box.


----------



## viewwing

paula3boys said:


> Does yours look like it has a lot of fuzz? I have only carried mine a handful of times (and don't rub against things) and it seems like it has little "hairs/fuzz" all over.


What kind of fuzz are you referring to? A pic could help.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> That is so strange.


I took a close up pic of the bag's bottom. Are you referring to these little frays? These do not bother me as I attribute them to normal wear. That said, I can understand if yours came with a lot of such little frays or fuzz right from the start.


----------



## Yuki85

Was on holidays… now on my way to the office


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Was on holidays… now on my way to the office


That bag charm is so adorable. A cheerful companion to work with your neo.


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> I took a close up pic of the bag's bottom. Are you referring to these little frays? These do not bother me as I attribute them to normal wear. That said, I can understand if yours came with a lot of such little frays or fuzz right from the start.
> 
> View attachment 5539136


Yes, that is what I am referring to. It wouldn't bother me if it started over time or if it was just on the bottom where I am not looking at on a regular basis. They are all over.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> They are all over.


It might sound impractical as they are all over but it seems I can remove them by using a scissors and just trim them off. I know they will still fray inevitably so it was just an experiment but maybe you can try trimming just the obvious ones on the front of the bag. That is, if they really bother you.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Yuki85 said:


> Was on holidays… now on my way to the office
> 
> View attachment 5539144


Love that bag charm


----------



## Ludmilla

My brand new LC Pliage that I bought an hour ago.



I had to have it as the SA said that the Club line is going to be discontinued (is that true).
Which is funny, because I hated Club in the beginning and now I have at least 3 bags.


----------



## Isa_95

Using my Longchamp city L tote for work. Felt risky to purchase due to the few reviews about it but I have to admit that I love using this bag. The last few days the weather had been either too hot or very rainy and this bag just handles everything. It’s the perfect combination of being carefree and having a more ‘formal’ look


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Isa_95 said:


> Using my Longchamp city L tote for work. Felt risky to purchase due to the few reviews about it but I have to admit that I love using this bag.


Great that this style is working out for you. With your sharing, more members will know about how this bag wears.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

My summer bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BalenciagaKitte said:


> My summer bag!


Looking awesome!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

BalenciagaKitte said:


> My summer bag!
> View attachment 5572498



Very chic look!


----------



## LVlover13

Yuki85 said:


> Was on holidays… now on my way to the office
> 
> View attachment 5539144


Beautiful bag and cute bag charm! May I ask where you got the bag charm from? It looks so fun and cute!


----------



## Yuki85

LVlover13 said:


> Beautiful bag and cute bag charm! May I ask where you got the bag charm from? It looks so fun and cute!


Thank you!!! The charm is from Leatherprince from Etsy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Moved into my new bag for the weekend. Woohoo!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Oldie but goodie, Le Pliage Heritage crossbody from 2018. The pale grey color is really versatile for summer.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Oldie but goodie, Le Pliage Heritage crossbody from 2018. The pale grey color is really versatile for summer.


It's been a while since I last saw this beauty! Cool tone for summer. More unique too.


----------



## LVlover13

Yuki85 said:


> Thank you!!! The charm is from Leatherprince from Etsy.


Thank you so much!


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> Moved into my new bag for the weekend. Woohoo!
> 
> View attachment 5573217
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573218


Love your new bag and cute bag charm! Perfect match! I must get one of these charms soon to go with my LC. They’re so adorable!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> I must get one of these charms soon to go with my LC.


Thank you! Do get one for a start. I'm enjoying the fun vibes of this bag and pairing it with an adorable charm makes it cuter. I like these leather charms as they are light and do not weigh down the straps of my long handle LPs.


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Moved into my new bag for the weekend. Woohoo!
> 
> View attachment 5573217
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573218



What an adorable charm — looks great with your pretty new bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> What an adorable charm — looks great with your pretty new bag


Thank you dear! I'm enjoying my new bag. Brought it out for a coffee run just now.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Cosmopolitan said:


> Oldie but goodie, Le Pliage Heritage crossbody from 2018. The pale grey color is really versatile for summer.
> 
> View attachment 5573219


Beautiful!


frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you dear! I'm enjoying my new bag. Brought it out for a coffee run just now.
> 
> View attachment 5573751


Love the new bag! looks so modern


----------



## MeepMeep67

Ludmilla said:


> My brand new LC Pliage that I bought an hour ago.
> View attachment 5539815
> 
> 
> I had to have it as the SA said that the Club line is going to be discontinued (is that true).
> Which is funny, because I hated Club in the beginning and now I have at least 3 bags.


Same here, I didnt like the club line, now I do and I have 1 on order!


Isa_95 said:


> Using my Longchamp city L tote for work. Felt risky to purchase due to the few reviews about it but I have to admit that I love using this bag. The last few days the weather had been either too hot or very rainy and this bag just handles everything. It’s the perfect combination of being carefree and having a more ‘formal’ look
> 
> View attachment 5572408


Great bag!


BalenciagaKitte said:


> My summer bag!
> View attachment 5572498


Thats a great look!  You look fantastic. Cute kitty charm too


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love the new bag! looks so modern


Thank you!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

It’s Silver Saturday with my XS Cuir from the recent sale.


----------



## Iamminda

Cosmopolitan said:


> It’s Silver Saturday with my XS Cuir from the recent sale.
> 
> View attachment 5573915



I love this gorgeous one so much and wished I had gotten it while still available.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Iamminda said:


> I love this gorgeous one so much and wished I had gotten it while still available.


Thank you! I'm sorry you didn't get one. I will keep my eyes peeled and let you know if I see one for sale on the secondary market.


----------



## LVlover13

Out for lunch with my neo XS. I’m glad I got it before the whole line got discontinued.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> It’s Silver Saturday with my XS Cuir from the recent sale.


I love seeing your collection out and about.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Out for lunch with my neo XS. I’m glad I got it before the whole line got discontinued.


This is a darling.Bonus is how spacious and lightweight it is.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Using my Foulonne duo today.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Trying to stay cool in the 100 degree temps with my Roseau shoulder bag in white.


----------



## Ludmilla

LVlover13 said:


> Out for lunch with my neo XS. I’m glad I got it before the whole line got discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 5574256


I am still kinda surprised they did this …
Your Neo is cute!


----------



## LVlover13

Ludmilla said:


> Ludmilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still kinda surprised they did this …
> 
> 
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> Ludmilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Neo is cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I need to use her more.
Click to expand...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Trying to stay cool in the 100 degree temps with my Roseau shoulder bag in white.


Oh, the joy a white bag brings. Just looking at it makes me smile.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, the joy a white bag brings. Just looking at it makes me smile.


Thank you, truly. I waited so long for Longchamp to do a good white-white bag that would work for me and I’m very glad to fill that void in my collection. It’s just so fresh looking and chic and makes me smile too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> It’s just so fresh looking and chic and makes me smile too.


I'm elated to see that you are enjoying your collection. A white bag that works with our lifestyle is not at all easy to come by. I'm glad your patience paid off.


----------



## windnocturne

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you, truly. I waited so long for Longchamp to do a good white-white bag that would work for me and I’m very glad to fill that void in my collection. It’s just so fresh looking and chic and makes me smile too.


It’s gorgeous and very classy! I got the white croc bag strap and the material (presuming it is similar) feels very durable and fuss free. Congrats on adding this bag to your collection


----------



## viewwing

Cosmopolitan said:


> Trying to stay cool in the 100 degree temps with my Roseau shoulder bag in white.
> 
> View attachment 5574692


Love this! So crisp n summery!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> In high school I made clothes,  my prom dresses and worked for a bridal shop (making wedding dresses) Always entered everything in the county fair.  But then learned to do mens tailoring and alterations, put myself throught college doing that.  Now seems like all I do is repairs and alterations for myself and family.  Today I made 2 of my T shirts into V neck! this was before I pressed them...You are inspiring me to make a dress for myself because I cant find anything I like.
> 
> View attachment 5525312
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525313
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525314


Wowww! A sewer here too. 
How did you do the v neck? Did you repurpose the ribbing?


----------



## Sunshine mama

frenziedhandbag said:


> LP straw tote.
> Sag due to my hydroflask bottle.
> 
> View attachment 5539025


You look amazing! I LOVE your outfit!
The bag adds so much "summer"!!


----------



## viewwing

Oldie went out today


----------



## sign_coach925T

Longchamp le pilage club orange small. Love this tote. Fits a light jacket & Kindle Fire. Have my CoachNY signature corner zip wristlet .  Perfekt Day!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

sign_coachboi said:


> Longchamp le pilage club orange small. Love this tote. Fits a light jacket & Kindle Fire. Have my CoachNY signature corner zip wristlet .  Perfekt



Great orange Club, congrats!


----------



## LVlover13

sign_coachboi said:


> Longchamp le pilage club orange small. Love this tote. Fits a light jacket & Kindle Fire. Have my CoachNY signature corner zip wristlet .  Perfekt Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575492


Beautiful combination!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sign_coachboi said:


> Longchamp le pilage club orange small.


What a nice color combi; orange and green.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> You look amazing! I LOVE your outfit!


Thank you for your kind words.   


viewwing said:


> Oldie went out today


Can't see how oldie it is but definitely a goodie.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Rainy weather calls for a cute Mr A Kiss crossbody.


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> Rainy weather calls for a cute Mr A Kiss crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 5575848


----------



## tflowers921

I want this one so badly and I can’t find it anywhere!


----------



## tflowers921

Good morning everyone I’ve been off the forum for a couple of years and just coming back now. 
SSH in Desert


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> I want this one so badly and I can’t find it anywhere!


If I spot it anywhere, I'll let you know.


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> If I spot it anywhere, I'll let you know.


Thanks so much


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> Can't see how oldie it is but definitely a goodie.


Perhaps oldie is just her name


----------



## tflowers921

sign_coachboi said:


> Longchamp le pilage club orange small. Love this tote. Fits a light jacket & Kindle Fire. Have my CoachNY signature corner zip wristlet .  Perfekt Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575492


Beautiful shade


----------



## tflowers921

We’re going to a concert tonight so I needed something light and comfortable. LLH in Bilberry (she’s at least 7 years old!)


----------



## sittysue

Have the LLH in bilberry - love it Also have the large travel bag in bilberry -great colo


----------



## LVlover13

Probably not a popular choice but I personally think the Energy XS is super cute and I find it extremely comfortable to wear. The color also goes well with most of my outfits. I also love the zipper detail. It’s so different.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> I personally think the Energy XS is super cute and I find it extremely comfortable to wear. The color also goes well with most of my outfits.


It's a pretty bag and most importantly, it works for you. My friend got one in the exact same color as you and she loves hers.


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> most importantly, it works for you.


Couldn’t agree more


----------



## tflowers921

Little Neo pouch for a quiet Saturday


----------



## LVlover13

tflowers921 said:


> Little Neo pouch for a quiet Saturday
> 
> View attachment 5578924


Seriously I’ve been eyeing this pouch and your picture just made me want it even more


----------



## LVlover13

Got this bag yesterday and it’s ready to be in action with me today . Love the pop of color!


----------



## tflowers921

LVlover13 said:


> Seriously I’ve been eyeing this pouch and your picture just made me want it even more


Yay! It’s really handy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Got this bag yesterday and it’s ready to be in action with me today . Love the pop of color!


Bag twinsies!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

RePlay FW22 (red lacquer/cobalt) belt bag. Very lightweight and spacious.


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> RePlay FW22 (red lacquer/cobalt) belt bag. Very lightweight and spacious.
> 
> View attachment 5580701


So cute


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> So cute


Thank you! It's a great bag to use. I had easy access to my things and even when the bag is unzipped, things are secure.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Trusty cuir crossbody in Sienna.


----------



## Yuki85

This beauty!!!


----------



## littleblackbag

LVlover13 said:


> Probably not a popular choice but I personally think the Energy XS is super cute and I find it extremely comfortable to wear. The color also goes well with most of my outfits. I also love the zipper detail. It’s so different.
> 
> View attachment 5578700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578701


It's growing on me!


----------



## littleblackbag

Yuki85 said:


> This beauty!!!
> 
> View attachment 5581728


I have this combo in small.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> This beauty!!!


Beauty it is. After getting two RePlay bags, I find myself appreciating the LPs I own. So practical and useful for all occasions and weather conditions.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Happy hour


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Happy hour
> 
> View attachment 5582077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582078



The food looks delicious MM .  Glad you are enjoying your beautiful new LC.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

RePlay belt bag out for a jog.


----------



## Selenet

My custommade Longchamp at a football match!


----------



## bingster

Recently traveled to Toronto for the first time and decided to buy this since it's something I'd be able to use often and be reminded of the trip when I do. 

....aaaaand I'm just now seeing I need to clean my hat where the sticker was oops!


----------



## LVlover13

Took her out to the fair today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Took her out to the fair today.


Lovely shot! Hope you are having fun!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> RePlay FW22 (red lacquer/cobalt) belt bag. Very lightweight and spacious.
> 
> View attachment 5580701


Im so jelly!! you are so lucky got this!! its beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## MeepMeep67

LVlover13 said:


> Probably not a popular choice but I personally think the Energy XS is super cute and I find it extremely comfortable to wear. The color also goes well with most of my outfits. I also love the zipper detail. It’s so different.
> 
> View attachment 5578700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578701





LVlover13 said:


> Got this bag yesterday and it’s ready to be in action with me today . Love the pop of color!
> 
> View attachment 5579214
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579216
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579217


I love both your bags!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> The food looks delicious MM .  Glad you are enjoying your beautiful new LC.


Thank you my friend!


frenziedhandbag said:


> RePlay belt bag out for a jog.
> 
> View attachment 5582124


I love it!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Im so jelly!! you are so lucky got this!! its beautiful. Enjoy!


Thank you MM! I'm really liking it. Met my needs for it.


----------



## LVlover13

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love both your bags!!!


Thanks! I love that they’re so cute and handy for almost any occasions.


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely shot! Hope you are having fun!


Thanks! It’s nice to be out in this weather enjoying food and listening to live music .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Thanks! It’s nice to be out in this weather enjoying food and listening to live music .


Sounds like a jolly good time!


----------



## gabz

bingster said:


> Recently traveled to Toronto for the first time and decided to buy this since it's something I'd be able to use often and be reminded of the trip when I do.
> 
> ....aaaaand I'm just now seeing I need to clean my hat where the sticker was oops!
> 
> View attachment 5583196


Nice! Hope you enjoyed the gta- go jays!!


----------



## LVlover13

My new acquisition. My LP Energy collection has expanded with the addition of this Energy pouch in Cobalt. A nice little shoulder bag that holds everything I need!


----------



## viewwing

LVlover13 said:


> My new acquisition. My LP Energy collection has expanded with the addition of this Energy pouch in Cobalt. A nice little shoulder bag that holds everything I need!
> 
> View attachment 5585120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585121


Wow that blue! Love it!


----------



## windnocturne

LVlover13 said:


> My new acquisition. My LP Energy collection has expanded with the addition of this Energy pouch in Cobalt. A nice little shoulder bag that holds everything I need!
> 
> View attachment 5585120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585121


Gorgeous shade of cobalt blue!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> My new acquisition.


How vibrant is this hue?! So gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## LVlover13

Thanks all! The blue color looks nicer irl than in pictures. Not too dark not too bright, just the perfect shade of blue that I like .


----------



## MeepMeep67

LVlover13 said:


> My new acquisition. My LP Energy collection has expanded with the addition of this Energy pouch in Cobalt. A nice little shoulder bag that holds everything I need!
> 
> View attachment 5585120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585121


Thats adorable!!! The top zipper area is really cool!  
How long is the strap? can it be worn crossbody?


Is this the
Le Pliage Energy Mini Recycled Pouch??​


----------



## LVlover13

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thats adorable!!! The top zipper area is really cool!
> How long is the strap? can it be worn crossbody?
> 
> 
> Is this the
> Le Pliage Energy Mini Recycled Pouch??​


Thanks! It’s a cute bag. Unfortunately the strap is not long enough for crossbody. Maybe a chest bag could work. It’s more of a shoulder bag or you can adjust the strap to make it really short to carry by hand or in the elbow, and that will leave the strap dangling on one end but I don’t mind that. It is the LP Energy Pouch retails for $145 in Black and Hawthorne on LC website. I got this color on sale on Bloomingdales for $87. I wish it could be worn crossbody also but it’s all good. I still love it regardless.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mr Bags: mousey cuir.


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mr Bags: mousey cuir.
> 
> View attachment 5587568


So cute! Both the bag and the bag charm!


----------



## windnocturne

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mr Bags: mousey cuir.
> 
> View attachment 5587568


Love the ingenious chewed on flap design


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mr Bags: mousey cuir.
> 
> View attachment 5587568


Love that bag with the mouse charm!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love that bag with the mouse charm!!!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Love the ingenious chewed on flap design


I really like this subtle design, and the hidden cheese underneath the flap.  Always makes me smile when I lift the flap.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> So cute! Both the bag and the bag charm!


Thank you. I prefer the look of the bag when held in the hand but the strap option does make it convenient when I need to be handsfree.


----------



## l.ch.

LVlover13 said:


> Got this bag yesterday and it’s ready to be in action with me today . Love the pop of color!
> 
> View attachment 5579214
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579216
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579217


I have the same!


----------



## LVlover13

Mrs. A Kiss today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Mrs. A Kiss today.


This makes me smile; both colour and style. So cheerful!


----------



## LVlover13

frenziedhandbag said:


> This makes me smile; both colour and style. So cheerful!


Thanks. Every time I look at it, it makes me smile too .


----------



## sign_coach925T

Short handle black Le pilage.


----------



## littleblackbag

Going out for lunch today. Taking miss red Roseau!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Taking miss red Roseau!


Gorgeous! You look stunning!


----------



## littleblackbag

Sorry about the massive pics, thought I'd done them as thumbnails! Not quite got the hang of the new system yet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> Sorry about the massive pics, thought I'd done them as thumbnails! Not quite got the hang of the new system yet!


You look so cute as always. Love the red white and black pairing, and I actually really appreciate the big pictures!
Who needs words when I can get big pictures?


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> You look so cute as always. Love the red white and black pairing, and I actually really appreciate the big pictures!
> Who needs words when I can get big pictures?


You are too kind as always   I just don't like seeing myself blown up like that


----------



## MeepMeep67

At the ER getting mom checked in for heart pacemaker procedure tomorrow.....her's is the cute heart bag


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MeepMeep67 said:


> At the ER getting mom checked in for heart pacemaker procedure tomorrow.....her's is the cute heart bag


Best wishes for your mom! Hope she has a smooth recovery.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Cosmopolitan said:


> Best wishes for your mom! Hope she has a smooth recovery.


Thank you so much my dear friend


----------



## littleblackbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> At the ER getting mom checked in for heart pacemaker procedure tomorrow.....her's is the cute heart bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591320


Hope your Mum gets on alright. Loving the bags!


----------



## MeepMeep67

littleblackbag said:


> Hope your Mum gets on alright. Loving the bags!


Thank you so much my dear friend


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> At the ER getting mom checked in for heart pacemaker procedure tomorrow.....her's is the cute heart bag


Sending healing vibes to your mum. Wishing her a smooth recovery ahead.


----------



## viewwing

MeepMeep67 said:


> At the ER getting mom checked in for heart pacemaker procedure tomorrow.....her's is the cute heart bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591320


Praying that everything goes well! And you took some awesome bags with you!


----------



## LVlover13

MeepMeep67 said:


> At the ER getting mom checked in for heart pacemaker procedure tomorrow.....her's is the cute heart bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591320


Cute bags! Wishing all the best during her procedure and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> At the ER getting mom checked in for heart pacemaker procedure tomorrow.....her's is the cute heart bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591320


Wishing your Mom a speedy recovery MM .  Pretty bags you got there.


----------



## windnocturne

MeepMeep67 said:


> At the ER getting mom checked in for heart pacemaker procedure tomorrow.....her's is the cute heart bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591320


Hope all goes smoothly and she is done soon with her check! What a lovely ensemble of bags


----------



## Yuki85

Back to work after my holiday!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mr A Kiss


----------



## windnocturne

Small mailbox in sage - first day out!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Small mailbox in sage - first day out!


I love this hue, perfect for summer days. How do you find it?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

windnocturne said:


> Small mailbox in sage - first day out!


Pretty Mailbox! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

navy Madeleine crossbody


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> navy Madeleine crossbody


Great to see this beauty again!


----------



## windnocturne

Cosmopolitan said:


> navy Madeleine crossbody
> 
> View attachment 5591901


This is such a gorgeous shade of navy that pairs so well with the gunmetal hardware! Love it 



Cosmopolitan said:


> Pretty Mailbox! Hope you enjoy it.


Thank you! I do enjoy it very much 


frenziedhandbag said:


> I love this hue, perfect for summer days. How do you find it?


What I love the most about it so far is how LIGHT it is! A constant reminder not to buy heavy bags again if I can help it


----------



## skyqueen

MeepMeep67 said:


> At the ER getting mom checked in for heart pacemaker procedure tomorrow.....her's is the cute heart bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591320


Prayers for Mom, today!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sending healing vibes to your mum. Wishing her a smooth recovery ahead.





viewwing said:


> Praying that everything goes well! And you took some awesome bags with you!





LVlover13 said:


> Cute bags! Wishing all the best during her procedure and a speedy recovery.





Iamminda said:


> Wishing your Mom a speedy recovery MM .  Pretty bags you got there.





skyqueen said:


> Prayers for Mom, today!


Thank you all my dear friends!  Feeling the love!! Mum did well today (was a long day!) she was so happy to finally eat at 4pm She's resting and recieving good care.  Hoping to bring her home tomorrow.  Heart and pacemaker are working great so far


----------



## MeepMeep67

windnocturne said:


> View attachment 5591806
> 
> Small mailbox in sage - first day out!


Such a beautiful color and I love the handle wraps


Cosmopolitan said:


> navy Madeleine crossbody
> 
> View attachment 5591901


Classic beauty, Love this


----------



## MeepMeep67

Yuki85 said:


> Back to work after my holiday!!
> 
> View attachment 5591739


back to work with the perfect bag!


frenziedhandbag said:


> Mr A Kiss
> 
> View attachment 5591786


Its a cutie!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Its a cutie!!!


Thank you! It's a fun bag to use.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Mum is doing good. Thank you for all the well wishes, they worked! Hope to be discharged this evening.  Her hospital room closet full of LC!! She has been using my double pouch, such a perfect bag for her.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Mum is doing good. Thank you for all the well wishes, they worked! Hope to be discharged this evening.  Her hospital room closet full of LC!! She has been using my double pouch, such a perfect bag for her.


Wonderful collection but even better to hear that your mum is doing great.


----------



## Julia T.

black and white for today


----------



## sittysue

Julia T. said:


> black and white for today
> 
> View attachment 5593406


Have this one!


----------



## Yuki85

Me and my hubby’s bag waiting for the ice cream


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday I was using this as a crossbody bag, but today I'm using it as a charm.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday I was using this as a crossbody bag, but today I'm using it as a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595386



So pretty — love the brown and gold together


----------



## Yuki85

I will always go back to longchamp, no matter who many bags I have!!  I wish there was a bigger version like in 40cm of the long handle!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — love the brown and gold together


+1


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thank you @frenziedhandbag @Iamminda !


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday I was using this as a crossbody bag, but today I'm using it as a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595386


Adorable!!


Yuki85 said:


> I will always go back to longchamp, no matter who many bags I have!!  I wish there was a bigger version like in 40cm of the long handle!
> 
> View attachment 5595954


Me too!!! cute charm and I like how you hung it, I never thought of that


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — love the brown and gold together





frenziedhandbag said:


> +1


+3


----------



## Yuki85

MeepMeep67 said:


> Me too!!! cute charm and I like how you hung it, I never thought of that


It is the back side of my BROWN. Love linefriends soo much. I forgot to turn it when taking the picture.. I always use a hair tie


----------



## LVlover13

Been using this Energy pouch a lot lately. Love how comfortable and simple it is, yet it adds a pop of color to any of my outfits.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVlover13 said:


> Been using this Energy pouch a lot lately. Love how comfortable and simple it is, yet it adds a pop of color to any of my outfits.


What a vibrant blue! I love the contrast with your outfit.


----------



## Iamminda

LVlover13 said:


> Been using this Energy pouch a lot lately. Love how comfortable and simple it is, yet it adds a pop of color to any of my outfits.
> 
> View attachment 5597943
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597944



I love this blue and yellow combo — so pretty


----------



## LVlover13

Iamminda said:


> I love this blue and yellow combo — so pretty





frenziedhandbag said:


> What a vibrant blue! I love the contrast with your outfit.



Thanks all. I do love bright colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## Isa_95

Taking my Roseau essential out today


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Isa_95 said:


> Taking my Roseau essential out today


Beautiful!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

khaki Madeleine crossbody

(the olive green has a slight metallic sheen that makes it really hard to photograph)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> khaki Madeleine crossbody


I'm loving your Madeleine collection!


----------



## MeepMeep67

LVlover13 said:


> Been using this Energy pouch a lot lately. Love how comfortable and simple it is, yet it adds a pop of color to any of my outfits.
> 
> View attachment 5597943
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597944


Love the blue and yellow! Everytime you show this bag, it makes me want one......


Isa_95 said:


> Taking my Roseau essential out today
> 
> View attachment 5598269


Stunning!!!


Cosmopolitan said:


> khaki Madeleine crossbody
> 
> (the olive green has a slight metallic sheen that makes it really hard to photograph)
> 
> View attachment 5598337


I love your collection. You have beautiful bags!!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

This week I’m using the Le Pliage Heritage tricolor, one of my top ten out of all my handbags.


----------



## notsogirly

My new longchamp lgp cuir xs. I love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

notsogirly said:


> My new longchamp lgp cuir xs. I love it!


Beauty!


----------



## Ludmilla

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5600610
> 
> This week I’m using the Le Pliage Heritage tricolor, one of my top ten out of all my handbags.


Very elegant!


----------



## Mariapia

My Neo Le Pliage in Clémentine.


----------



## MeepMeep67

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5600610
> 
> This week I’m using the Le Pliage Heritage tricolor, one of my top ten out of all my handbags.


So pretty!!  


notsogirly said:


> My new longchamp lgp cuir xs. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5601504


I love this!!!!


----------



## windnocturne

Medium cuir in bilberry, bought preloved but apparently never used. Maiden trip out today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Medium cuir in bilberry, bought preloved but apparently never used. Maiden trip out today!


Love how you dressed it up!


----------



## MeepMeep67

windnocturne said:


> View attachment 5603961
> 
> Medium cuir in bilberry, bought preloved but apparently never used. Maiden trip out today!


nice find! beautiful


----------



## windnocturne

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love how you dressed it up!





MeepMeep67 said:


> nice find! beautiful


Thank you


----------



## Stylehound

We are on the same wave!


----------



## notsogirly

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## notsogirly

MeepMeep67 said:


> So pretty!!
> 
> I love this!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Shopping at our favorite store!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Shopping at our favorite store!!!!!


Woohoo! Shopping haul reveal soon, ok?
I'm using my RePlay belt bag today as well. Bag siblings!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Shopping at our favorite store!!!!!
> View attachment 5604669
> View attachment 5604670



Love this pretty belt bag (that aubergine accent )!  I heard it was a real scorcher there today (I am so over this heat ).  Hope you had a fun shopping day .


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! Shopping haul reveal soon, ok?
> I'm using my RePlay belt bag today as well. Bag siblings!


My bag sibling!!!    It was so hot, I needed just a small bag and this even fit a water bottle!  My CA asked if she could see what fit in it, I need to put that on the thread, this baby holds a lot!!  I love this bum bag, I need to make a loop on it instead of using a rubber band.


Iamminda said:


> Love this pretty belt bag (that aubergine accent )!  I heard it was a real scorcher there today (I am so over this heat ).  Hope you had a fun shopping day .


Thank you M. The bag is so pretty and colorful.  Even the LC CAs were complimenting it.  OMG Livermore set a record 116 yesterday. Its awful.  Today they are saying 117+


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I need to make a loop on it instead of using a rubber band.


I started off with a rubber band too. I'm now using a piece of velcro, so that I can quickly adjust the length.


----------



## Yuki85

My work bag for tomorrow - from Mulberry to Longchamp!! Sorry for the quality of the picture!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> My work bag for tomorrow - from Mulberry to Longchamp!!


I see an adorable and pretty picture. The bag charm is so cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Wearing Roseau Essential bucket with a jumpsuit I made.


Hello beautiful, may I ask whether the short strap of this bag softens with usage? I saw a lady carrying the beige canvas version (as below) and she actually pushed the short strap inwards, all the way into the bag. Is this at all possible with yours?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Re-Play


----------



## Yuki85

frenziedhandbag said:


> I see an adorable and pretty picture. The bag charm is so cute!


Thank you!! Got it on Etsy!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Foulonne Camera Bag. My favourite LC crossbody of all time


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Foulonne Camera Bag. My favourite LC crossbody of all time


This beauty. Functionality at its best.


----------



## MeepMeep67

SmokieDragon said:


> Foulonne Camera Bag. My favourite LC crossbody of all time


I wish I would have gotten one now seeing yours!   I tried one on last time I was at my LC store..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I wish I would have gotten one now seeing yours!   I tried one on last time I was at my LC store..


Never too late. This style might still pop up randomly via Nordstrom Rack,  Jomashop etc.


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hello beautiful, may I ask whether the short strap of this bag softens with usage? I saw a lady carrying the beige canvas version (as below) and she actually pushed the short strap inwards, all the way into the bag. Is this at all possible with yours?
> 
> View attachment 5608727


Honestly don't think I could push the handle down without damaging it! Maybe its softer on that one, but I wouldn't bet on it. Maybe she doesn't care about her bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Honestly don't think I could push the handle down without damaging it!


Thank you for your kind reply. I agree with you that the strap might be damaged if it were to be forced down.


----------



## Iamminda

Using my favorite XS today .  Have a good weekend .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite XS today .  Have a good weekend .


Such a lovely and sweet bag. Have a great weekend!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite XS today .  Have a good weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612682


I love this bag!!!


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a lovely and sweet bag. Have a great weekend!






MeepMeep67 said:


> I love this bag!!!



Thanks so much ladies .  I just love this print.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Re-play at a festival this weekend!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Plus Sized Luxury said:


> Re-play at a festival this week


Looking fabulous!


----------



## Yuki85

Back to my Néo and avocado


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Back to my Néo and avocado


That avocado bag charm is so cute.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Plus Sized Luxury said:


> Re-play at a festival this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5613320
> View attachment 5613321
> View attachment 5613322



Love the photos! and video. What a cool event. You are beautiful my bag twin!!


----------



## janbug27

Carrying these two cuties in Hawaii. I’ve got a clear pocket Stasher in the XS filet bag so small things like lip balm don’t fall out.


----------



## Sharont2305

Plus Sized Luxury said:


> Re-play at a festival this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5613320
> View attachment 5613321
> View attachment 5613322



Lovely, and those dresses look gorgeous on you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

janbug27 said:


> Carrying these two cuties in Hawaii.


Cheerful beauties! Enjoy your vacay.


----------



## missconvy

Oh wow, cool idea!


----------



## missconvy

janbug27 said:


> Carrying these two cuties in Hawaii. I’ve got a clear pocket Stasher in the XS filet bag so small things like lip balm don’t fall out.
> View attachment 5614605


Oh wow, cool idea!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Lunch and shopping with Mum!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Lunch and shopping with Mum!


Beautiful Fou bags! Bet you are having an amazing time with your mum.


----------



## Stylehound

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite XS today .  Have a good weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612682


What a beauty!!!


----------



## escamillo

Reliable LLH for a busy errand/work day


----------



## frenziedhandbag

escamillo said:


> Reliable LLH for a busy errand/work day


Trusty LLH for busy days.


----------



## sittysue

escamillo said:


> Reliable LLH for a busy errand/work day
> 
> View attachment 5618571


my favorite size


----------



## sittysue

my favorite size


----------



## MeepMeep67

Took the big guy to the vet for his shots!
He's 8yrs old 130lbs. Zues is such a great dog. We rescued him 6.5 yrs ago.
He is a Humane Society rescue from Korea. (Korean meat dog!!)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Zues is such a great dog.


I adore your animal loving heart. St Tropez looks right at home with Zues.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> I adore your animal loving heart. St Tropez looks right at home with Zues.


Thank you my dear friend!


----------



## viewwing

MeepMeep67 said:


> Took the big guy to the vet for his shots!
> He's 8yrs old 130lbs. Zues is such a great dog. We rescued him 6.5 yrs ago.
> He is a Humane Society rescue from Korea. (Korean meat dog!!)
> 
> View attachment 5619744
> View attachment 5619745


Always love a big guy! Size always matters! Love that bag too! Cute!


----------



## Yuki85

Love this bag!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Love this bag!!


Goodness, this smooshy cuir leather. So pretty! Is this current season's turtledove? Or is it a light blue?


----------



## Yuki85

frenziedhandbag said:


> Goodness, this smooshy cuir leather. So pretty! Is this current season's turtledove? Or is it a light blue?


Nope it is from 2020, the color is called nordic. I got it from our outlets last week for 54% off  It is even in a large size.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Nope it is from 2020, the color is called nordic. I got it from our outlets last week for 54% off  It is even in a large size.


Oh yes, you posted about Nordic. The lighting makes this bag look like another color. Equally gorgeous though!


----------



## Yuki85

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh yes, you posted about Nordic. The lighting makes this bag look like another color. Equally gorgeous though!



Yes it is still the same bag LOL


----------



## MeepMeep67

viewwing said:


> Always love a big guy! Size always matters! Love that bag too! Cute!


Me too! Yes, love the big dogs! Thank you my friend!


Yuki85 said:


> Love this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 5619841


Beautiful!!


----------



## Yuki85

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My one and only straw bag. Used a bag organiser in it to avoid the sag.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> My one and only straw bag. Used a bag organiser in it to avoid the sag.
> 
> View attachment 5621454


Love it! I don’t use mine enough….


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Love it! I don’t use mine enough….


I love ALL your straw bags. It's hard to rotate actively when all of them are lovely.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love ALL your straw bags. It's hard to rotate actively when all of them are lovely.


Thank goodness it’s tropical enough here to carry them all, one by one!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Thank goodness it’s tropical enough here to carry them all, one by one!


Agree!


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> My one and only straw bag. Used a bag organiser in it to avoid the sag.
> 
> View attachment 5621454



So cute with the adorable charm


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> So cute with the adorable charm


Thank you   
I like cute things.


----------



## escamillo

Roseau Essential Hobo. Loving the open top for a day of shopping.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

escamillo said:


> Roseau Essential Hobo. Loving the open top for a day of shopping.


I love the slouch. Just beautiful. Hope you've had a fun day shopping.


----------



## escamillo

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the slouch. Just beautiful. Hope you've had a fun day shopping.


Thank you! I think I’m addicted to the slouch because I tried on the XL at Nordy’s and kinda loved it 

I saw also the Box Trot in person for the first time and the leather is so beautiful.


----------



## windnocturne

escamillo said:


> Roseau Essential Hobo. Loving the open top for a day of shopping.
> View attachment 5622691


Love the slouch too!! Looks like such a lovely bag to grab and go, the leather also looks so beautiful.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

escamillo said:


> I think I’m addicted to the slouch because I tried on the XL at Nordy’s and kinda loved it


Seeing and trying on the bag in person makes a whole lot of difference.


----------



## MeepMeep67

escamillo said:


> Roseau Essential Hobo. Loving the open top for a day of shopping.
> View attachment 5622691


Bag is stunning!! I love it


----------



## Yuki85

Still using this one!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Still using this one!!


Love how it took on a totally different hue here. Gorgeous!


----------



## littleblackbag

I had started to think I made a mistake buying this bag, but I took it to London last week. And thoroughly enjoyed using it ❤️ 
Went to see Moulin Rouge, it was spectacular


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> I had started to think I made a mistake buying this bag


You look awesome, as always! The bag looks great on you too. May I ask why do you think it was a mistake with this bag? I'm curious. Is it because of the short handle? I must say seeing your pics of this style had gotten me round to it and I actually bought one on my recent vacay.

Glad you enjoyed the show. I love musicals!


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> I had started to think I made a mistake buying this bag, but I took it to London last week. And thoroughly enjoyed using it ❤️
> Went to see Moulin Rouge, it was spectacular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625680
> View attachment 5625682
> View attachment 5625683
> View attachment 5625684


You always look so fashionable.  And I like the way you always seem to wear comfy shoes and still look so good! I can only do comfy shoes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> I can only do comfy shoes.


Same here. I can only function in comfy shoes. Agree with you that @littleblackbag  always looks fashionable in her outfits.

In my comfy Ecco sneakers and Mlle bucket bag. Worn as a shoulder bag after shortening the strap. Works better for me this way.


----------



## MeepMeep67

littleblackbag said:


> I had started to think I made a mistake buying this bag, but I took it to London last week. And thoroughly enjoyed using it ❤️
> Went to see Moulin Rouge, it was spectacular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625680
> View attachment 5625682
> View attachment 5625683
> View attachment 5625684


Love your outfit!!! so cute and the bag looks great.  what a fun night!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Same here. I can only function in comfy shoes. Agree with you that @littleblackbag  always looks fashionable in her outfits.
> 
> In my comfy Ecco sneakers and Mlle bucket bag. Worn as a shoulder bag after shortening the strap. Works better for me this way.
> 
> View attachment 5626111


bag looks perfect with the shoulder strap. I love my Ecco's too! yours look super cute with that skirt!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> bag looks perfect with the shoulder strap. I love my Ecco's too! yours look super cute with that skirt!


Thank you MM! 
I find this strap to be perfect when I go shopping with this bag. Can just access my essentials easily.


----------



## escamillo

Travel style. Not pictured: comfy shoes


----------



## frenziedhandbag

escamillo said:


> Travel style. Not pictured: comfy shoes


Oooooh, travelling in style. I love that brioche WOC on you. So chic. Enjoy your vacay and safe travels!


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> You look awesome, as always! The bag looks great on you too. May I ask why do you think it was a mistake with this bag? I'm curious. Is it because of the short handle? I must say seeing your pics of this style had gotten me round to it and I actually bought one on my recent vacay.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the show. I love musicals!


Thank you sweetie . The only reason I thought it might be a mistake, was because I didn't like the way it looked empty with that heavy toggle making it slouch really badly. I just wasn't happy with the shape it gave the bag (if that makes sense?). Anyway I had the bag sitting in my bedroom and every time I looked at it, I liked it less and less. I forgot how much better it looks with my things in it. I have to say the short handle really doesn't bother me at all. So I'm happy to say, loving this beauty again.
Ooh have you shared pics of your bag yet? Have I missed them? 


Sunshine mama said:


> You always look so fashionable.  And I like the way you always seem to wear comfy shoes and still look so good! I can only do comfy shoes.


You are way too kind SM.  I never try to look fashionable anymore, I'm just busy trying to be comfortable. hence the comfy shoes. I too can only wear comfy shoes. Can just about wear some heels for a special occasion, but have to be able to sit down.


MeepMeep67 said:


> Love your outfit!!! so cute and the bag looks great.  what a fun night!


Thank you so much  And it was a fab time.


----------



## littleblackbag

escamillo said:


> Travel style. Not pictured: comfy shoes
> View attachment 5626326


Love the WOC, and your shawl. I have the same one in Navy.


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Same here. I can only function in comfy shoes. Agree with you that @littleblackbag  always looks fashionable in her outfits.
> 
> In my comfy Ecco sneakers and Mlle bucket bag. Worn as a shoulder bag after shortening the strap. Works better for me this way.
> 
> View attachment 5626111


Sad that they discontinued this line. Yours looks great on you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I couldn't resist this cute, brown, faux leather Tjmaxx find! I think it goes very well with my gold Le Pliage! Best of all, it was $12.99! I could also use it as a catch all for bigger bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Ooh have you shared pics of your bag yet? Have I missed them?


I love slouchy bags but I can understand your point about the bag not looking great when not stuffed. You are crafty. I wonder if you can make yourself a filler of sorts so that the bag is stuffed at all times and maintains its shape? For my Roseau Essential tote, I found that when I store it upright, the slouchiness did cause the bag to develop a crease but it did even out with usage. The question is only if we do own more bags in our collection, then do we get to rotate actively before the crease happens. If you don't mind creases, then all is well. For my new roseau bucket bag, I'm storing it lying down. Had not gotten round to taking pics yet. I'll tag you when I post. I fully credit you for my purchase so you must see my new-in.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> I couldn't resist this cute, brown, faux leather Tjmaxx find!


So adorable!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Sad that they discontinued this line. Yours looks great on you!


Thank you. The Mlle line is really nice. Bichester Village still has some styles of Mlle available.


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> I couldn't resist this cute, brown, faux leather Tjmaxx find! I think it goes very well with my gold Le Pliage! Best of all, it was $12.99! I could also use it as a catch all for bigger bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626547
> View attachment 5626548


Wow is this longchamp? I’ve never seen it before.


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> Wow is this longchamp? I’ve never seen it before.


I was so surprised to spot this.  It says Urban Expressions inside the bag. 
Does Longchamp even make this size?


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> I was so surprised to spot this.  It says Urban Expressions inside the bag.
> Does Longchamp even make this size?


No I think they don’t…well..I guess it’s urban expressions then… not LC.


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love slouchy bags but I can understand your point about the bag not looking great when not stuffed. You are crafty. I wonder if you can make yourself a filler of sorts so that the bag is stuffed at all times and maintains its shape? For my Roseau Essential tote, I found that when I store it upright, the slouchiness did cause the bag to develop a crease but it did even out with usage. The question is only if we do own more bags in our collection, then do we get to rotate actively before the crease happens. If you don't mind creases, then all is well. For my new roseau bucket bag, I'm storing it lying down. Had not gotten round to taking pics yet. I'll tag you when I post. I fully credit you for my purchase so you must see my new-in.


I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Today's combi. 
Mlle WOC in burgundy. 
SLH in plum.


----------



## Yuki85

Going home…tiring


----------



## viewwing

Yuki85 said:


> Going home…tiring
> 
> View attachment 5629474


Sooo not tired of seeing this one. You use it well!


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Today's combi.
> Mlle WOC in burgundy.
> SLH in plum.
> 
> View attachment 5629364



Both are so pretty


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Both are so pretty


Thank you dear!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Going home…tiring


I love seeing this. So gorgeous!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Last month some of the original Cavalcades from 2018 went on super clearance at SaksOff5th. Glossy black lambskin for $119? I'll take it, lol! The purchase was a little risky because it was a "final sale," but luckily the bag arrived in the original factory packaging with plastic still on the hardware. This is the small crossbody with long adjustable strap.




Always loved the ring detailing on the gunmetal hardware.



Flashback to 2018


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Glossy black lambskin for $119? I'll take it, lol!


I've always enjoyed the Calavade line. It has that smart casual chic vibe with the ring and turnlock details. $119 is a steal! Great that it came packaged well. Congrats!


----------



## MeepMeep67

escamillo said:


> Travel style. Not pictured: comfy shoes
> View attachment 5626326


Beautiful!!


Sunshine mama said:


> I couldn't resist this cute, brown, faux leather Tjmaxx find! I think it goes very well with my gold Le Pliage! Best of all, it was $12.99! I could also use it as a catch all for bigger bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626547
> View attachment 5626548


So darn cute


Yuki85 said:


> Going home…tiring
> 
> View attachment 5629474


This is such a great color


Cosmopolitan said:


> Last month some of the original Cavalcades from 2018 went on super clearance at SaksOff5th. Glossy black lambskin for $119? I'll take it, lol! The purchase was a little risky because it was a "final sale," but luckily the bag arrived in the original factory packaging with plastic still on the hardware. This is the small crossbody with long adjustable strap.
> 
> View attachment 5630230
> 
> 
> Always loved the ring detailing on the gunmetal hardware.
> View attachment 5630231
> 
> 
> Flashback to 2018
> View attachment 5630232


OMG!!! you got the bag.  I went to purchase it (because the amazing price & beautiful bag) and it was gone!!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've always enjoyed the Calavade line. It has that smart casual chic vibe with the ring and turnlock details. $119 is a steal! Great that it came packaged well. Congrats!





MeepMeep67 said:


> OMG!!! you got the bag.  I went to purchase it (because the amazing price & beautiful bag) and it was gone!!!! Enjoy!!


Thank you both!


----------



## escamillo

Dynamic duo


----------



## Sunshine mama

escamillo said:


> Dynamic duo
> View attachment 5631529


Love your bags!
And oh my gosh! I used these words too when I was posting my bags! Great minds!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

escamillo said:


> Dynamic duo


Dynamic and fun! Chic pairing too.


----------



## windnocturne

escamillo said:


> Dynamic duo
> View attachment 5631529


Gorgeous! Your post has enabled me to check out brioche WOCs on the longchamp website just to peek… (nooooo I don’t need another WOC)


----------



## escamillo

windnocturne said:


> Gorgeous! Your post has enabled me to check out brioche WOCs on the longchamp website just to peek… (nooooo I don’t need another WOC)


Thank you! I got mine from Nordstrom as it’s not available on the US Longchamp website. I wonder if it’s been discontinued (would be a pity imo).


----------



## Ludmilla

Cosmopolitan said:


> Last month some of the original Cavalcades from 2018 went on super clearance at SaksOff5th. Glossy black lambskin for $119? I'll take it, lol! The purchase was a little risky because it was a "final sale," but luckily the bag arrived in the original factory packaging with plastic still on the hardware. This is the small crossbody with long adjustable strap.
> 
> View attachment 5630230
> 
> 
> Always loved the ring detailing on the gunmetal hardware.
> View attachment 5630231
> 
> 
> Flashback to 2018
> View attachment 5630232


Ha! Lucky you!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! Lucky you!


Thank you!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Chilly today. Carrying my FW22 Essential tote in grey wool with black leather trim.


----------



## littleblackbag

Been using this little one again!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Carrying my FW22 Essential tote in grey wool with black leather trim.


I saw this bag in person and love how it looks. The mini is equally adorable and functional despite its size.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Been using this little one again!


Love seeing this Roseau on you. You look gorgeous! I had not wore mine as yet. Still with my plum SLH. Here's mine, in saffron. I call it my little pumpkin. Purchased from House of Fraser at Manchester. Luda, the SA is so lovely. She even sent me a note to check that I've returned home safely (flight was terribly overbooked) and that I did not experience motion sickness (I'm prone to it) on the way home.

A little backstory. I set out to get this bag in grey. No stock was available. The stock room was located far away. Only navy was available but it is not a color I wanted. I returned to the boutique on the second day and contemplated the khaki roseau hobo. Luda saw my hesitation. As much as I like the khaki, I'm unsure of how much usage I'll get out of it. The Roseau essential bucket bag is definitely a better fit for my lifestyle. Luda started opening up all the cabinets to check stock. When she found Miss Pumpkin, my eyes lit up. Luda commented, "this is your color, look how happy you are". Needless to say, this little one came home with me. 

@littleblackbag  your pics and user experience helped. Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love seeing this Roseau on you. You look gorgeous! I had not wore mine as yet. Still with my plum SLH. Here's mine, in saffron. I call it my little pumpkin. Purchased from House of Fraser at Manchester. Luda, the SA is so lovely. She even sent me a note to check that I've returned home safely (flight was terribly overbooked) and that I did not experience motion sickness (I'm prone to it) on the way home.
> 
> A little backstory. I set out to get this bag in grey. No stock was available. The stock room was located far away. Only navy was available but it is not a color I wanted. I returned to the boutique on the second day and contemplated the khaki roseau hobo. Luda saw my hesitation. As much as I like the khaki, I'm unsure of how much usage I'll get out of it. The Roseau essential bucket bag is definitely a better fit for my lifestyle. Luda started opening up all the cabinets to check stock. When she found Miss Pumpkin, my eyes lit up. Luda commented, "this is your color, look how happy you are". Needless to say, this little one came home with me.
> 
> @littleblackbag  your pics and user experience helped. Thank you!


Haha looks like you downsized from the north west essential. good call if you don’t need all that space.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I saw this bag in person and love how it looks.


Thank you and congrats on the Roseau Essential bucket bag that you purchased on your trip! From the story you told it sounds like it was meant to be. And being a bit familiar with your past color preferences, I bet you’ll end up happier with the saffron than the grey anyway. I only own a wallet in the Roseau Essential leather line but the leather is really nice and substantial.


----------



## escamillo

These gorgeous bucket bags are making me miss my Roseau Essential hobo! I’m getting around on a knee scooter due to an injury, so I have to take a little break from shoulder bags. In the meantime, I’m still using my LPC backpack, which fits perfectly in the basket until I need to use that space for shopping bags, etc.


----------



## windnocturne

escamillo said:


> These gorgeous bucket bags are making me miss my Roseau Essential hobo! I’m getting around on a knee scooter due to an injury, so I have to take a little break from shoulder bags. In the meantime, I’m still using my LPC backpack, which fits perfectly in the basket until I need to use that space for shopping bags, etc.
> 
> View attachment 5636022


Please take care and hope your knee gets better soon! Love that burgundy shade…


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Haha looks like you downsized from the north west essential. good call if you don’t need all that space.


This Roseau bucket does fit quite a lot. I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> From the story you told it sounds like it was meant to be.


Thank you! On my first visit, it was another SA whom stood in for Luda (the resident SA). She was equally sweet and checked the stock room twice. The counter space was really small and the first SA did share with me that she might not know where the stocks are placed as the store is s shared space with other brands. I decided to try my luck again on the second day and like what you said, it was meant to be. This color does make me smile. 

I did get the mini XS cuir in grey very recently. Wanted to see how grey can go with my wardrobe.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

escamillo said:


> I’m still using my LPC backpack


I love your burgundy backpack. It's gorgeous. It seems to have that purplish undertone which I did not notice in the boutique. Sending you healing vibes. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I did get the mini XS cuir in grey very recently. Wanted to see how grey can go with my wardrobe.


I love the color on the Cuir because it’s a cooler steel grey, rather than the warm taupe-y grey on the Roseau Essential. Grey is one of my favorite colors and I have a bunch of grey Longchamp bags. In fact I can remember about five years ago you started a thread here called “Grey is the Queen of Colors” after you bought a grey Heritage bag. Glad you are giving grey another try.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still using SLH in plum.


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love seeing this Roseau on you. You look gorgeous! I had not wore mine as yet. Still with my plum SLH. Here's mine, in saffron. I call it my little pumpkin. Purchased from House of Fraser at Manchester. Luda, the SA is so lovely. She even sent me a note to check that I've returned home safely (flight was terribly overbooked) and that I did not experience motion sickness (I'm prone to it) on the way home.
> 
> A little backstory. I set out to get this bag in grey. No stock was available. The stock room was located far away. Only navy was available but it is not a color I wanted. I returned to the boutique on the second day and contemplated the khaki roseau hobo. Luda saw my hesitation. As much as I like the khaki, I'm unsure of how much usage I'll get out of it. The Roseau essential bucket bag is definitely a better fit for my lifestyle. Luda started opening up all the cabinets to check stock. When she found Miss Pumpkin, my eyes lit up. Luda commented, "this is your color, look how happy you are". Needless to say, this little one came home with me.
> 
> @littleblackbag  your pics and user experience helped. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5635830


Well she is just gorgeous! I'm so happy I was able to enable you


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! On my first visit, it was another SA whom stood in for Luda (the resident SA). She was equally sweet and checked the stock room twice. The counter space was really small and the first SA did share with me that she might not know where the stocks are placed as the store is s shared space with other brands. I decided to try my luck again on the second day and like what you said, it was meant to be. This color does make me smile.
> 
> I did get the mini XS cuir in grey very recently. Wanted to see how grey can go with my wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 5636154


I love an XS Cuir too! Yours is stunning. Now I'm thinking about a grey one. I have two XS already in Navy and green, but am open to more. They are such cute yet useful bags. deceptively spacious.


----------



## escamillo

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love your burgundy backpack. It's gorgeous. It seems to have that purplish undertone which I did not notice in the boutique. Sending you healing vibes. Hope you recover soon.


Thanks so much! Irl mine is very purple. Ditto the matching Cuir cardholder. It’s a much deeper/cooler color than the burgundy nylon in the Green line (and slightly more so than the matching Green leather trim).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I love the color on the Cuir because it’s a cooler steel grey, rather than the warm taupe-y grey on the Roseau Essential.


I agree with you! The turtledove cuir is a cooler grey which I thought might work with my light colored outfits. I love grey. It just imparts calming vibes. My home palette is grey and earth tones and I enjoy how grey balanced the warmth. After buying a whole bunch of burgundy and camel toned bags last year, I wanted a change and hence giving grey another go. 

You have such an awesome memory. I remember that grey heritage bag but I cannot recall my own thread title.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Well she is just gorgeous! I'm so happy I was able to enable you


Thank you for leading me into the rabbit hole. It's fun!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> They are such cute yet useful bags. deceptively spacious.


I so love them too. This style particularly fits so much and I love how they are so practical and yet easy to use. I am very happy to add this turtledove to my collection. My SA was telling me to get the hazelnut too.  We shall see.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

escamillo said:


> Irl mine is very purple. Ditto the matching Cuir cardholder.


It's intriguing that yours is very much purple. The burgundy cuirs I had seen in the boutique were in a shade of very dark burgundy. I'm now thinking whether is that due to boutique lighting. Thanks to you, I need to go and take another look.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I agree with you! The turtledove cuir is a cooler grey which I thought might work with my light colored outfits. I love grey. It just imparts calming vibes. My home palette is grey and earth tones and I enjoy how grey balanced the warmth. After buying a whole bunch of burgundy and camel toned bags last year, I wanted a change and hence giving grey another go.
> 
> You have such an awesome memory. I remember that grey heritage bag but I cannot recall my own thread title.


Haha, I may forget everyday things like an addition to the grocery list but I have a fantastic memory when it comes to tPF, lol. Here’s that old thread in case you want to revive it:






						Gray is the queen of colors...
					

"Gray is the queen of colors, because she makes everyone else look good." ~Helen Van Wyk  I had been waiting to see this bag in person but to no avail. This year, stocks are trickling in ever so slowly. Came upon a flash sale at ******* and grateful thanks to @Cosmopolitan for sharing hers, I...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Haha, I may forget everyday things like an addition to the grocery list but I have a fantastic memory when it comes to tPF, lol. Here’s that old thread in case you want to revive it:


Hahahahaha
You are like a walking encyclopaedia when it comes to TPF. 
Fond memories of the heritage bag as I read through the thread. Thank you for digging it out!


----------



## escamillo

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thanks to you, I need to go and take another look.


Wine is perfect for the fall season


----------



## frenziedhandbag

escamillo said:


> Wine is perfect for the fall season


You naughty enabler!   
Burgundy is another of my fav color for bags.


----------



## windnocturne

escamillo said:


> Wine is perfect for the fall season


Another person here who’s been enabled!  
I might need to start nesting bags soon too at this rate…


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cosmopolitan said:


> Chilly today. Carrying my FW22 Essential tote in grey wool with black leather trim.
> 
> View attachment 5635339
> View attachment 5635340
> View attachment 5635341
> View attachment 5635342


Wow wow wow!!! So elegant and chic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! On my first visit, it was another SA whom stood in for Luda (the resident SA). She was equally sweet and checked the stock room twice. The counter space was really small and the first SA did share with me that she might not know where the stocks are placed as the store is s shared space with other brands. I decided to try my luck again on the second day and like what you said, it was meant to be. This color does make me smile.
> 
> I did get the mini XS cuir in grey very recently. Wanted to see how grey can go with my wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 5636154


So cute!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!!!


Thank you dear!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Another person here who’s been enabled!


Hahahaha well, at least you have company.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow wow wow!!! So elegant and chic!


Thank you!


----------



## windnocturne

Inspired by @escamillo ’s burgundy Cuir backpack!


----------



## escamillo

windnocturne said:


> Inspired by @escamillo ’s burgundy Cuir backpack!
> View attachment 5638226


Gorgeous! Hope you love it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Inspired by @escamillo ’s burgundy Cuir backpack!


So nice! Always love seeing a cuir.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Inspired by @windnocturne 
I still need some practice in terms of tying but a twilly did dress up my bag.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Love  this bag! perfect color!!


----------



## windnocturne

escamillo said:


> Gorgeous! Hope you love it





frenziedhandbag said:


> So nice! Always love seeing a cuir.


Thank you!! I do love the squishy leather


----------



## escamillo

windnocturne said:


> Thank you!! I do love the squishy leather


It has such a lovely sheen! I live in a dry climate and my burgundy looks kinda thirsty in comparison


----------



## Iamminda

I have been waiting many months  for some cool weather to take this cutie out


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> I have been waiting many months  for some cool weather to take this cutie out
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639544


So cute Minda!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> So cute Minda!



Thanks ATB .  Feels like we haven’t seen much of you lately.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ATB .  Feels like we haven’t seen much of you lately.


I'm floating around   Don't carry my bags much since I work from home now.
Hope you're doing well Minda!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Iamminda said:


> I have been waiting many months  for some cool weather to take this cutie out
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639544


Love this!


----------



## windnocturne

escamillo said:


> It has such a lovely sheen! I live in a dry climate and my burgundy looks kinda thirsty in comparison


Thank you! I got this pre loved unused and it’s the older version of the cuir, I wondered if the leather was different because it definitely looks/feels different from the current Cuir version. 
I am still tempted to get a burgundy Cuir backpack


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> I have been waiting many months  for some cool weather to take this cutie out


Cutie!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> I have been waiting many months  for some cool weather to take this cutie out
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639544


Oh my goodness!!! You have the cutest bags. This is adorable


----------



## Iamminda

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love this!






frenziedhandbag said:


> Cutie!





MeepMeep67 said:


> Oh my goodness!!! You have the cutest bags. This is adorable



Thanks kindly ladies .  I need to use it a lot before it gets warm again.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Clinic run with turtledove XS cuir.


----------



## seidokat

Twillies and Longchamp are such a good pairing, happy to see that I'm not the only one who thinks so  Using my Neo cotton canvas rucksack before the autumn rain arrives.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seidokat said:


> Twillies and Longchamp are such a good pairing, happy to see that I'm not the only one who thinks so.


Such a nice pairing with the twilly. I especially love the pineapple embossing you did for your backpack. So adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

frenziedhandbag said:


> Inspired by @windnocturne
> I still need some practice in terms of tying but a twilly did dress up my bag.
> 
> View attachment 5638307


So cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I have been waiting many months  for some cool weather to take this cutie out
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639544


Why do you torture me???
It's not this bag, but I'm gonna use my fuzzy bag today. You made me do it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!!


Thank you dear!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Why do you torture me???
> It's not this bag, but I'm gonna use my fuzzy bag today. You made me do it.



 It’s funny you said that because it was _your _cute fuzzy bag (the one you hacked) that _made _me buy this bag (after my failed attempt to get the same one as yours)


----------



## seidokat

frenziedhandbag said:


> I especially love the pineapple embossing you did for your backpack. So adorable!


Thanks, the pineapple heat stamp is actually thanks to you  I thought that Longchamp only did initials (which I'm not particularly a fan of), but then I saw a post of yours with your heat stamped Pliages. I'd love to get all of my Pliages embossed, but there are only two boutiques in France that have the hot stamping machine, Paris St Honoré and Aix-en-Provence. Not that I'm complaining about another reason to visit Paris.


----------



## seidokat

Iamminda said:


> I have been waiting many months  for some cool weather to take this cutie out


You are making me regret even more not snapping this one up from Edisac when I had the chance. That croc embossed leather and shearling are such a great combo. Enjoy it


----------



## Iamminda

seidokat said:


> You are making me regret even more not snapping this one up from Edisac when I had the chance. That croc embossed leather and shearling are such a great combo. Enjoy it



Thanks .  I hope you will find another shearling bag you like in the future.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seidokat said:


> Thanks, the pineapple heat stamp is actually thanks to you  I thought that Longchamp only did initials (which I'm not particularly a fan of)


Awww... I'm happy to know that my sharing provided an option for you. I prefer these cute images instead of initials too. I recently got the Cypress SSH at my boutique which does hot stamping but that day happened to be also the mall's promotion day and my SA was busy. My plan was to revisit and have it stamped. I am hoping for new cute images. Not sure if LC added any new ones.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Clinic run with turtledove XS cuir.
> 
> View attachment 5640377


I love this bag!! beautiful twilly


seidokat said:


> Twillies and Longchamp are such a good pairing, happy to see that I'm not the only one who thinks so  Using my Neo cotton canvas rucksack before the autumn rain arrives.
> 
> View attachment 5640551


Absolutely beautiful!  the pineapple stamp & luggage tag are so special!


----------



## seidokat

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am hoping for new cute images. Not sure if LC added any new ones.


Hope so too; please do keep us informed  and Cypress is a lovely colour. Nice choice.



MeepMeep67 said:


> the pineapple stamp & luggage tag are so special!


Thanks! I visit family in Hawaii every few years and always seem to end up with a new heat stamped luggage tag from LV Ala Moana, even though I don't need any more


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love this bag!! beautiful twilly
> 
> Absolutely beautiful!  the pineapple stamp & luggage tag are so special!


I'm so happy to add this size back to my collection. Small and yet so useful. This is my first twilly. The print is not done very well but it is a cheap one. I chose it as it has my initial at the ends.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seidokat said:


> Hope so too; please do keep us informed  and Cypress is a lovely colour. Nice choice.


Will do. I hope to share pics if possible, of the options. I waited a long time for Cypress to arrive. So much so the fire for it died.   I'll rekindle it by using the bag.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Waiting to board. At this rate we will miss our connecting flight in Lisbon for Munich

the pre flight food and drink in the lounge were fantastic


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Waiting to board. At this rate we will miss our connecting flight in Lisbon for Munich
> 
> the pre flight food and drink in the lounge were fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643897
> 
> View attachment 5643898
> View attachment 5643899
> View attachment 5643900
> View attachment 5643895



Such tasty food and drinks.  I can’t believe you are already on your way — you are going to have so much fun MM .  Have a fun and safe trip


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> the pre flight food and drink in the lounge were fantastic


Have a safe and fun trip MM. The food looks wonderful. I see you are travelling in style with LC.


----------



## seidokat

MeepMeep67 said:


> Waiting to board. At this rate we will miss our connecting flight in Lisbon for Munich


Looks like you're enjoying that Pliage backpack. Have a great time in Munich - hope you manage to score the limited edition pretzel bag whilst you're there


----------



## Julia T.

bucket bag for office outfit today


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> Waiting to board. At this rate we will miss our connecting flight in Lisbon for Munich
> 
> the pre flight food and drink in the lounge were fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643897
> 
> View attachment 5643898
> View attachment 5643899
> View attachment 5643900
> View attachment 5643895


Oh my!
Great food
Great travels
Great companion
And Great bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Julia T. said:


> bucket bag for office outfit today
> 
> View attachment 5644688


This is a very interesting bag! Love the charm.  I have one that's similar.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This lil cutie as a crossbody (almost like a piece of jewelry if you ask me) tagging along with a bigger non Longchamp bag.


----------



## viewwing

Pouches to store travel tech stuff and hairdryer on a work trip. These babies are so handy and being so bright makes them easy to spot!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Hop on Hop off bus in Vienna
With my new little Cuir. Fits phone and all essentials MIF!!! Bought it yesterday on my huge Birthday shopping spree!!! Photos coming


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> Pouches to store travel tech stuff and hairdryer on a work trip. These babies are so handy and being so bright makes them easy to spot!
> 
> View attachment 5645871
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645872


I love these colors!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> Hop on Hop off bus in Vienna
> With my new little Cuir. Fits phone and all essentials MIF!!! Bought it yesterday on my huge Birthday shopping spree!!! Photos coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646012
> View attachment 5646012
> View attachment 5646013
> View attachment 5646014
> View attachment 5646013


Wow someone is having loads of fun!
Happy birthday! And can't wait to see the goodies.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Pouches to store travel tech stuff and hairdryer on a work trip.


Love LC pouches for travel and daily usage. So useful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> With my new little Cuir. Fits phone and all essentials MIF!!!


My fav size. Happy Birthday and always awesome to go on a bday shopping spree. Enjoy your vacation and yes, we need to share your joy thru pics!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Loving my turtledove XS cuir. Fits my mini umbrella and all essentials.


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Hop on Hop off bus in Vienna
> With my new little Cuir. Fits phone and all essentials MIF!!! Bought it yesterday on my huge Birthday shopping spree!!! Photos coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646012
> View attachment 5646012
> View attachment 5646013
> View attachment 5646014
> View attachment 5646013



What a way to celebrate your BD — Happy Birthday MM


----------



## seidokat

MeepMeep67 said:


> Bought it yesterday on my huge Birthday shopping spree!!!


With the dollar being so strong against the euro at the moment, the timing couldn't be better for a birthday shopping spree and trip  

Have a very happy birthday!


----------



## windnocturne

MeepMeep67 said:


> Hop on Hop off bus in Vienna
> With my new little Cuir. Fits phone and all essentials MIF!!! Bought it yesterday on my huge Birthday shopping spree!!! Photos coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646012
> View attachment 5646012
> View attachment 5646013
> View attachment 5646014
> View attachment 5646013


Gorgeous and blessed birthday to you MM!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Such tasty food and drinks.  I can’t believe you are already on your way — you are going to have so much fun MM .  Have a fun and safe trip





frenziedhandbag said:


> Have a safe and fun trip MM. The food looks wonderful. I see you are travelling in style with LC.





seidokat said:


> Looks like you're enjoying that Pliage backpack. Have a great time in Munich - hope you manage to score the limited edition pretzel bag whilst you're there





Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my!
> Great food
> Great travels
> Great companion
> And Great bags!





Sunshine mama said:


> Wow someone is having loads of fun!
> Happy birthday! And can't wait to see the goodies.





frenziedhandbag said:


> My fav size. Happy Birthday and always awesome to go on a bday shopping spree. Enjoy your vacation and yes, we need to share your joy thru pics!





Iamminda said:


> What a way to celebrate your BD — Happy Birthday MM





seidokat said:


> With the dollar being so strong against the euro at the moment, the timing couldn't be better for a birthday shopping spree and trip
> 
> Have a very happy birthday!





windnocturne said:


> Gorgeous and blessed birthday to you MM!


Thank you my dear friends!!!

Having an amazing time!!
The LC store in Vienna was amazing. The customer service was top notch.
French Champagne and I already received a credit on my credit card for the vat refund because of how the CA processed it. (I do still need the customs stamp or it will be reversed) but how nice. LV doesn't process it like that for us
Highlights:
Lippazan Stallions
Vienna Ballet, Opera
Vienna Parliament


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving my turtledove XS cuir. Fits my mini umbrella and all essentials.
> 
> View attachment 5646048


Cute outfit and I love that bag!!
I tired it on at the store. It's my favorite color


----------



## MeepMeep67

Julia T. said:


> bucket bag for office outfit today
> 
> View attachment 5644688


Great bag and strap. The puppy charm is so cute!!


viewwing said:


> Pouches to store travel tech stuff and hairdryer on a work trip. These babies are so handy and being so bright makes them easy to spot!
> 
> View attachment 5645871
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645872


Love the pouches! They are essential! And fun


----------



## MeepMeep67

4.5 hr train ride from Vienna to Prague
I can get caught up on the purseforum   
I love my LC shawl perfect weight


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Cute outfit and I love that bag!!
> I tired it on at the store. It's my favorite color


Thank you MM! I took some time to decide on this color but glad I got it eventually.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love my LC shawl perfect weight


So nice to see all these LC goodies together. I love your shawl. Such a nice hue of grey. Agree with you about LC shawls. They are not heavy and yet comfortably warm. I love mine and it is my most used shawl.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you my dear friends!!!


Lovely photos. I especially love seeing the horses!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> 4.5 hr train ride from Vienna to Prague
> I can get caught up on the purseforum
> I love my LC shawl perfect weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647365
> View attachment 5647366


So glad to hear you are having a blast  — thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## seidokat

MeepMeep67 said:


> Highlights:
> Lippazan Stallions
> Vienna Ballet, Opera
> Vienna Parliament


Fantastic - my father and I have always wanted to see the Lipizzan stallions, but never got around to it. The Opera looks like it's not to be missed, too.

Prague is supposed to be lovely as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Lovely pics everyone!


----------



## Yuki85

MeepMeep67 said:


> Hop on Hop off bus in Vienna
> With my new little Cuir. Fits phone and all essentials MIF!!! Bought it yesterday on my huge Birthday shopping spree!!! Photos coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646012
> View attachment 5646012
> View attachment 5646013
> View attachment 5646014
> View attachment 5646013


I hope you will love Vienna. I live in Vienna for almost 30 years


----------



## viewwing

Yuki85 said:


> I hope you will love Vienna. I live in Vienna for almost 30 years


I spent 2 summers there and really love it! I wish to come back soon!


----------



## obsessedwb

Doing school run everyday


----------



## obsessedwb

MeepMeep67 said:


> 4.5 hr train ride from Vienna to Prague
> I can get caught up on the purseforum
> I love my LC shawl perfect weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647365
> View attachment 5647366


Beautiful shawl


----------



## viewwing

We got caught in the super heavy rain storm!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> We got caught in the super heavy rain storm!


Love the color of your Roseau but bummer that you were caught in the rainstorm.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the color of your Roseau but bummer that you were caught in the rainstorm.


the bright orange definitely cheers me up! All good!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> the bright orange definitely cheers me up! All good!


That's the beauty of a Roseau bag. A wipe down will suffice.


----------



## windnocturne

viewwing said:


> the bright orange definitely cheers me up! All good!


It’s definitely a lovely happy colour!


----------



## Yuki85

viewwing said:


> We got caught in the super heavy rain storm!
> 
> View attachment 5654306



Is this the Roseau Essential Shopper? Love the bright color!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Friday .  First time using my new black Neo (bought in April!) and new bandeau (bought in June).  Love them together so much that I wondered why I waited so long .


----------



## MahoganyQT

My very first Longchamp bag, bamboo in this dreary weather.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> My very first Longchamp bag, bamboo in this dreary weather.


I recall this seasonal design. I almost got one myself too. It's got that Japanese zen vibes. So nice to see it again.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Yuki85 said:


> I hope you will love Vienna. I live in Vienna for almost 30 years


I love Vienna and would like to return!  You are so lucky to live there!


viewwing said:


> I spent 2 summers there and really love it! I wish to come back soon!


How wonderful to spend 2 summers there!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

My jury duty companion


----------



## MeepMeep67

MahoganyQT said:


> My jury duty companion
> 
> View attachment 5662046


Perfect companion! and I love the coordinating bag charm!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Back to the tropics. Hooray! Using my Re-Play shoulder bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Trying out Amazone in the XS size and I love it! So lightweight that I hardly felt it on me. The color is like a cup of hot milk tea.


----------



## ziagouel

Hi everyone, a newbie here! I was using my classic Le Pliage in beige as a workbag before and loved it. But I became a full Longchamp-lover with this cutie that I've bought few weeks ago and carried her almost every day since. The quality and how much this bag can fit is just brilliant. I love the khaki green box as well! Now I've ordered a Roseau wallet in taupe and am eyeing a Le Pliage Cuir either in camel or grey  
P.S. The photo turned out darker than expected but it's a beautiful burgundy shade.


----------



## windnocturne

frenziedhandbag said:


> Trying out Amazone in the XS size and I love it! So lightweight that I hardly felt it on me. The color is like a cup of hot milk tea.
> 
> View attachment 5665294





ziagouel said:


> Hi everyone, a newbie here! I was using my classic Le Pliage in beige as a workbag before and loved it. But I became a full Longchamp-lover with this cutie that I've bought few weeks ago and carried her almost every day since. The quality and how much this bag can fit is just brilliant. I love the khaki green box as well! Now I've ordered a Roseau wallet in taupe and am eyeing a Le Pliage Cuir either in camel or grey
> P.S. The photo turned out darker than expected but it's a beautiful burgundy shade.
> 
> View attachment 5665298


Yay to all the gorgeous bags!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Yay to all the gorgeous bags!!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ziagouel said:


> Hi everyone, a newbie here!


Welcome to Longchamp and please indulge us with pics of your lovely bags. The Roseau line is one of my favourites and I am so glad to hear you love it too. If you are eyeing the hazelnut cuir, it is included in the FW end season sale. The turtledove gray is a classic color and is not on sale. Will love to see your new Roseau wallet in taupe when it arrives.


----------



## ziagouel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Welcome to Longchamp and please indulge us with pics of your lovely bags. The Roseau line is one of my favourites and I am so glad to hear you love it too. If you are eyeing the hazelnut cuir, it is included in the FW end season sale. The turtledove gray is a classic color and is not on sale. Will love to see your new Roseau wallet in taupe when it arrives.


Thank you for the welcome  Will definitely post my wallet once it arrives. I see there's a sale on US website but sadly not on Austrian website (the Viennese store is the closest to me here)  Thank you for the tip though. I got my friend on Longchamp board so we will be visiting Vienna in January, and I will make sure to check their sales, maybe Cuir will be among them! Bad news for my bank account but can't wait to see all the bags in person.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ziagouel said:


> can't wait to see all the bags in person.


If you can call the Vienna boutique, it might help to check when the sale commences and ends. Sales items and timing differs across countries. I am unsure whether the boutique does phone orders but typically a secure payment link will be sent for phone orders. Just in case you are visiting Vienna in late January and sales season ends. I agree with you on checking the items out in person though. Nothing beats that shopping experience.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> If you can call the Vienna boutique, it might help to check when the sale commences and ends. Sales items and timing differs across countries. I am unsure whether the boutique does phone orders but typically a secure payment link will be sent for phone orders. Just in case you are visiting Vienna in late January and sales season ends. I agree with you on checking the items out in person though. Nothing beats that shopping experience.


Monica at the Vienne boutique is fantastic!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Trying out Amazone in the XS size and I love it! So lightweight that I hardly felt it on me. The color is like a cup of hot milk tea.
> 
> View attachment 5665294


What a great neutral bag! And you can dress it up or down. Its a good one!


ziagouel said:


> Hi everyone, a newbie here! I was using my classic Le Pliage in beige as a workbag before and loved it. But I became a full Longchamp-lover with this cutie that I've bought few weeks ago and carried her almost every day since. The quality and how much this bag can fit is just brilliant. I love the khaki green box as well! Now I've ordered a Roseau wallet in taupe and am eyeing a Le Pliage Cuir either in camel or grey
> P.S. The photo turned out darker than expected but it's a beautiful burgundy shade.
> 
> View attachment 5665298


Welcome!!!! I need some burgundy in my collection. So elegant


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> What a great neutral bag! And you can dress it up or down. Its a good one!
> 
> Welcome!!!! I need some burgundy in my collection. So elegant


Thank you dear MM! Indeed, it can be dressed up and down. I'm liking it very much. Agree abt the burgundy. The more I see it, the more I'm liking it.


----------



## ziagouel

frenziedhandbag said:


> If you can call the Vienna boutique, it might help to check when the sale commences and ends. Sales items and timing differs across countries. I am unsure whether the boutique does phone orders but typically a secure payment link will be sent for phone orders. Just in case you are visiting Vienna in late January and sales season ends. I agree with you on checking the items out in person though. Nothing beats that shopping experience.





MeepMeep67 said:


> Monica at the Vienne boutique is fantastic!


Thank you both for the recommendations! We are planning to visit Vienna in the first half of January but in case it doesn't work I will call the boutique to make sure the sale is still going on. Hopefully Monica will be there! I had a great experience in Longchamp Rue Saint-Honoré boutique back in July when I was visiting Paris. The staff there was very kind and helpful and the bags and the store itself were gorgeous. Wish I had more time to look around.

Yes for the burgundy bag! Where I live it's cold and dark this time of the year and the burgundy is a great option if you want a bit of a colour pop but nothing too dramatic. It also reminds me of mulled wine and punch sold at the Christmas markets here. The smell of spice and wine is inseparable from winter and Christmas for me.  But I can definitely see its potential in warmer weather as well with some light-coloured outfit for example to highlight the deepness of the burgundy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My little pumpkin's first outing. Roseau bucket bag in saffron.


----------



## windnocturne

frenziedhandbag said:


> My little pumpkin's first outing. Roseau bucket bag in saffron.
> 
> View attachment 5668519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668520


Love how it adds a lovely pop of colour to your chic outfit!!!


----------



## Sharont2305

frenziedhandbag said:


> My little pumpkin's first outing. Roseau bucket bag in saffron.
> 
> View attachment 5668519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668520


Gorgeous colour and I love your Menorcan sandals, I have a few pairs myself. So comfortable even though you think they wouldn't be.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> My little pumpkin's first outing.


so cute! little plump pumpkin!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ziagouel said:


> It also reminds me of mulled wine and punch sold at the Christmas markets here. The smell of spice and wine is inseparable from winter and Christmas for me.  But I can definitely see its potential in warmer weather as well with some light-coloured outfit for example to highlight the deepness of the burgundy.


I really love your description of burgundy and how wearable it is. I adore the richness of burgundy myself and used to own far too many burgundy bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sharont2305 said:


> Gorgeous colour and I love your Menorcan sandals, I have a few pairs myself. So comfortable even though you think they wouldn't be.


Thank you. This bag brings back joyful memories of my first vacation post Covid. I had such a great time in Manchester. Yay to another Menorca fan! I agree with you. They are so comfy. I walk a lot and tend to land hard on my sole. Sole support is thus very important to me. The soles of these sandals appear thin but they are firm and I have no issues with the leather either. They are soft and comfortable from day one. 


viewwing said:


> so cute! little plump pumpkin!


I'm enjoying it. It's a happy color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Love how it adds a lovely pop of colour to your chic outfit!!!


You are too kind! I was trying to see whether it goes with a cool toned outfit.


----------



## Sharont2305

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. This bag brings back joyful memories of my first vacation post Covid. I had such a great time in Manchester. Yay to another Menorca fan! I agree with you. They are so comfy. I walk a lot and tend to land hard on my sole. Sole support is thus very important to me. The soles of these sandals appear thin but they are firm and I have no issues with the leather either. They are soft and comfortable from day one.
> 
> I'm enjoying it. It's a happy color.


Glad you loved Manchester, I love going there. 
Does the bag hold a lot? It's now on my radar, lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sharont2305 said:


> Does the bag hold a lot? It's now on my radar, lol


It does! A small umbrella, small bottle of water and scarf will fit too. Get one. Let's be bag siblings!


----------



## ziagouel

frenziedhandbag said:


> My little pumpkin's first outing. Roseau bucket bag in saffron.
> 
> View attachment 5668519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668520


Such a gorgeous colour! Looks great on you.


----------



## ziagouel

So my Roseau wallet has arrived! It can hold everything I need despite its smaller size. The photo came out a bit darker but here she is with my Polene Numero Neuf in taupe, I think they make a nice pair


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ziagouel said:


> Such a gorgeous colour! Looks great on you.


Thank you! It ticks all the right boxes in terms of color, capacity and style.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ziagouel said:


> So my Roseau wallet has arrived!


What a gorgeous pairing! Loving your mini neuf in taupe.


----------



## ziagouel

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a gorgeous pairing! Loving your mini neuf in taupe.


Thank you so much! These two indeed bring me joy.


----------



## Iamminda

Love this bag and scarf especially for the holidays


----------



## seton

Old Boxford suitcase (better than Tumi imo since i had both)
LP cuir 1515 bilberry
LP cuir CP burgundy as bag charm


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag and scarf especially for the holidays


Such a festive and cheery combination. Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Old Boxford suitcase (better than Tumi imo since i had both)
> LP cuir 1515 bilberry
> LP cuir CP burgundy as bag charm


Safe travels! It's nice to see a bilberry cuir again. I like how you used the cuir CP as a bag charm. I almost bought a boxford suitcase recently. Hesitated as the display piece had sticky handles. Probably got to do with our humidity here in the tropics. Good to hear that it wears better than Tumi.


----------



## viewwing

Haha not so festive choice… just down to earth today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Haha not so festive choice… just down to earth today


Green is festive too! Love a green LC!


----------



## viewwing

So hard to capture the exact color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> So hard to capture the exact color!


This was the reason why I was hesitant to get it. It never got to SG and I don't have a good representation of its true color from stock pics. It looks like a chameleon green from your pics.


----------



## Iamminda

Double post


----------



## Iamminda

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a festive and cheery combination. Love it!



Thank you FH


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> This was the reason why I was hesitant to get it. It never got to SG and I don't have a good representation of its true color from stock pics. It looks like a chameleon green from your pics.


In real life, it’s really just the color of the LC box.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag and scarf especially for the holidays
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676494


Very festive!!! Great Holiday bag and that is one of my favorite bandeaus


seton said:


> Old Boxford suitcase (better than Tumi imo since i had both)
> LP cuir 1515 bilberry
> LP cuir CP burgundy as bag charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676588


Great bag and suitcase.  I love the little cuir bag charm! fantastic idea. Safe travels! Merry Christmas


----------



## MeepMeep67

viewwing said:


> Haha not so festive choice… just down to earth today
> View attachment 5676693


It is festive! Merry Christmas


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Very festive!!! Great Holiday bag and that is one of my favorite bandeaus



Thanks so much MM . Wishing you a Merry Christmas


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> My little pumpkin's first outing. Roseau bucket bag in saffron.
> 
> View attachment 5668519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668520


Oooh I missed this when you posted. Looks fabulous and the colour is so happy! How did you enjoy using it?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Oooh I missed this when you posted. Looks fabulous and the colour is so happy! How did you enjoy using it?


It's really a cheerful color. I love the space and I prefer wearing it on the shoulder vs crossbody. The strap is too long for shoulder wear though so I loop knotted it a few times to shorten the strap. I thought the handle will get in the way but so far I do not even detect its presence. I'm really enjoying this style and the color. Merry Christmas my dear!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

XS Amazone in anthracite. Adding another gray bag to my collection.


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's really a cheerful color. I love the space and I prefer wearing it on the shoulder vs crossbody. The strap is too long for shoulder wear though so I loop knotted it a few times to shorten the strap. I thought the handle will get in the way but so far I do not even detect its presence. I'm really enjoying this style and the color. Merry Christmas my dear!


Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## littleblackbag

viewwing said:


> So hard to capture the exact color!
> 
> View attachment 5676706


I call mine sprout!


----------



## viewwing

littleblackbag said:


> I call mine sprout!


That’s it! That’s exactly what it looks like! Sprout! Genius you!


----------



## lemondln

My first longchamp, love this cypress color, first green bag, so light, wish it has straps

Could not resist the lightness, another yellow on the way haha


----------



## lemondln

MeepMeep67 said:


> Took the big guy to the vet for his shots!
> He's 8yrs old 130lbs. Zues is such a great dog. We rescued him 6.5 yrs ago.
> He is a Humane Society rescue from Korea. (Korean meat dog!!)
> 
> View attachment 5619744
> View attachment 5619745


Your LC is so cute


----------



## escamillo

lemondln said:


> My first longchamp, love this cypress color, first green bag, so light, wish it has straps
> 
> Could not resist the lightness, another yellow on the way haha
> 
> View attachment 5677474


Love Cypress and 1854 jacquard!


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> My first longchamp, love this cypress color, first green bag, so light, wish it has straps
> 
> Could not resist the lightness, another yellow on the way haha
> 
> View attachment 5677474



Congrats on your first LC — so pretty!  LCs are hard to resist .  Looking forward to seeing your second one soon .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lemondln said:


> My first longchamp, love this cypress color, first green bag, so light, wish it has straps


Bag twins with you. It is hard to stop at one for LP. They are so easy to use. There are videos showing how to punch holes at the tabs on the side of the bag. That will allow a strap for shoulder or crossbody wear.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LP cosmetic pouch in bilberry. Love this discontinued model.


----------



## escamillo

My shopping buddy today


----------



## windnocturne

escamillo said:


> My shopping buddy today
> 
> View attachment 5678037


Did you get the black one too on the end?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

escamillo said:


> My shopping buddy today


Oooh, look at that luscious leather. Scrumptious!


----------



## escamillo

windnocturne said:


> Did you get the black one too on the end?


No, I decided to hold off because I’d like to get a N/S Park Tote from The Row next year, and it’s just too similar. I feel silly saying that given the price difference but  the hardware-free look is really calling to me.  


frenziedhandbag said:


> Oooh, look at that luscious leather. Scrumptious!


It’s so squishy


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your first LC — so pretty!  LCs are hard to resist .  Looking forward to seeing your second one soon .


Exactly, I didnot like LC before, because they didnot look good on my friend's shoulder   But hand hold is amazing with small size LC.   Now my yellow one is shipped. And also navy one is on my wishlist as it is sold out currently


----------



## lemondln

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bag twins with you. It is hard to stop at one for LP. They are so easy to use. There are videos showing how to punch holes at the tabs on the side of the bag. That will allow a strap for shoulder or crossbody wear.



LC is so easy, how I did not find out that before!  

Yes, right, I ordered the punch hold kit, not sure if it will work, lets see.


----------



## lemondln

escamillo said:


> Love Cypress and 1854 jacquard!


Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lemondln said:


> LC is so easy, how I did not find out that before!
> 
> Yes, right, I ordered the punch hold kit, not sure if it will work, lets see.


Not too late to discover LC and have fun with it. I was also skeptical of LC 14 years ago as I live in a very small country and LC was everywhere. I was unable to understand the hype till I got one. Fourteen years later and I'm still with the brand.

It will work. I might do it on mine too. Let's see.


----------



## windnocturne

lemondln said:


> LC is so easy, how I did not find out that before!
> 
> Yes, right, I ordered the punch hold kit, not sure if it will work, lets see.


All the best!!! I recently took the plunge and modified my SSH to attach a shoulder strap and I find it so much more useful now. It’s very slightly crooked and the eyelets are not perfect on the under side, but no one else but me will notice so good luck with yours!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Running errands today. I had forgotten how easy a LLH LP is. Fits everything with lots of room to spare.


----------

